#ubuntu-server 2006-04-24
<ajmitch> morning Plug
<nandemonai> greetings
<nandemonai> I've just installed tripwire and set it up (via apt-get install tripwire) but it appears I've missed something.. when trying to run a test I get /var/lib/tripwire/inserthostnamehere.twd No such file or directory
<nandemonai> Any ideas?
<allee> nandemonai: dpkg -L tripwire | grep -i inserthostnamehere  should tell you if the file is at a different location or missing from the pkg
<spike> yeah, sounds like the hostname hasnt been configured at install time
<nandemonai> ok I'll give it a go, thanks
<nandemonai> That command returned nothing..
<nandemonai> And yes I did replace it with the REAL hostname :P
<spike> nandemonai: have you checked config in /etc/ ? maybe the value hasnt been correctly stored in there
<nandemonai> You mean the tripwire conf?
<nandemonai> I'm new to tripwire btw..
<nandemonai> the twcfg.txt has this line.. DBFILE =/var/lib/tripwire/$(HOSTNAME).twd I assume the parsed version is taken from that..
<nandemonai> I'll try running through tripwire --init and see if that creates the db properly..
<nandemonai> Oh wait.. I think I know what's wrong.. I assumed that the apt-get install did all that when I ran through setting up the pass phrases etc.. Guess I assumed wrong. My apologies.
<Plug> hi ajmitch
<spike> nandemonai: what does "hostname" command gives back to you?
<nandemonai> my hostname, like it should.. nvm me, just having a blode moment..
<nandemonai> *blonde
<nandemonai> The db hadn't been created..
<nandemonai> All appears well now tripwire --init went through
<nandemonai> I just figured that was done in the initial config options after I apt-get installed it.. Never assume! :)
<Plug> allee: thanks, adding arcmsr to the modules file indeed makes the system boot
<allee> good guess eh? :) congrats plug!
<allee> Plug: curious: what vendor/model (the computer, not the controler) showed this bug?
<Plug> It's a SuperMicro mainboard
<allee> 'k thx
<Plug> (raised bug 40075)
<Overand> So, I've got an ubuntu-server install (Dapper, FC6), and I've got a kernel with a PREEMPT tag
<Overand> I thought one of the ideas of ubuntu-server was to avoid the preempt kernel features.
<Plug> Now to learn all about LVM snapshots.
<AviaX> hi all
<AviaX> @Overand what is it about preempt?
<neuralis> Overand: that's probably because you haven't got the -server kernel running (it might still not be enabled by default). you'll want to install the server kernel package.
<Overand> neuralis: yeah?
<Overand> ahh
<Overand> linux-image-amd64-server
<Overand> Hope that's an SMP kernel
<Overand> holy nuggets, the package is 21 megs
<Overand> neuralis: thanks. =] 
<Overand> now to see if my grub config is correct and will load that kernel by default
<Overand> Fortunately I haven't colocated the server yet, so if it doesn't, it's not a big deal.
<Overand> Rad.  Works.
<neuralis> which version of ubuntu-server did you download?
<Overand> Dapper, Flight 6
<neuralis> flight6, or a more recent daily?
<neuralis> ah.
<Overand> I also haven't yet done an apt-get upgrade
<Overand> Just for kicks I'm running bonnie++ to see if there's any difference, but since there's nothing else really eating CPU time on the box, I seriously doubt it
<neuralis> the current seeds show that the server kernel should be installed by default, so the dailies should have this problem removed.
<AviaX> im using the daily version from april 17th and uname says:Linux fireball 2.6.15-20-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue Apr 4 17:48:51 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<neuralis> hm.
<neuralis> fabbione: can you look into this? it seems like we're still installing the desktop kernel by default on u-s installations.
<neuralis> AviaX: did the installation work well with you otherwise?
<neuralis> s/with/for/
<AviaX> yes without problems
<neuralis> good to hear.
<AviaX> :-)
<AviaX> should i switch kernels?
<neuralis> AviaX: yes.
<neuralis> Overand: you? any issues or problems with the install or deployment that i should know about?
<Overand> I had serious problems with my install of flight 6 actually
<Overand> I installed with XFS
<Overand> and grub didn't install
<Overand> got the 'unsupported arch.' message
<Overand> "GRUB didn't install.  This may have been because you were..." etc
<Overand> Ubuntu-server, Flgiht 6, AMD64, and my drives were on a 3ware raid card.
<Overand> I installed with EXT3 and it was fine.
<Overand> I had another problem, but I'm not sure what it was.  I had to use a different CD drive...
<Overand> It's on a 1U server, and it has a built-in laptop CD drive.
<Overand> The install 'hung' past a certain point, checked dmesg, DriveReady SeekComplete errors
<Overand> so i figured, bad burn, made a new one.
<Overand> same problem, similar spot.
<Overand> so i swapped out the laptop drive for another laptop drive, same problem, different spot
<Overand> so using the *same controller* on the board, I put in a standard IDE CD drive
<Overand> and the installation went fine...
<Overand> And yes, I verified the CDs, verified fine on another computer, verify hung on the laptop drives.
<Overand> I don't think I can really blame that on ubuntu-server though, that could be *so* many different things
<Overand> But a brand new laptop CD drive, and a known-good one both having problems in the same area, while a 'normal' cd drive hooked to the same port on the board worked fine?  Very odd.
<AviaX> which kernel should i'll take then, linux-image-2.6.15-20-server?
<Overand> AviaX: what's your processor?
<AviaX> athlon 2500+
<AviaX> eh sorry, athlon mp 1600+
<Overand> ohh.
<Overand> dual?
<AviaX> nope
<Overand> or just one MP?  =] 
<Overand> just one MP?
<AviaX> yes
<Overand> ... is it a dual proc board?
<Overand> well either way that is probably the right package for you
<AviaX> nope, just a mobile athlon in a standard desktop board
<AviaX> k i see
<Overand> MP isn't "mobile athlon"
<Overand> the MP is the 'dual CPU capable' athlon
<AviaX> oh ok i see, good to know :-/
<Overand> hey, pick up another and find a cheap MP board
<Overand> or not
<Overand> I love my Dual MP 1900+ system
<Overand> Of course, it's running 'that other operating system' right now =/
<AviaX> so i have a mobile athlon not a MP :-(
<Overand> k
<AviaX> so what i need for switching kernels, i made my last kernel over a year ago on a gentoo system
<Overand> WOW.
<Overand> file creation speed more or less doubled between these two kernels
<Overand> 1500/sec on the preempt, 3200/sec on the -server one
<Overand> diskwrite being sliiightly slower
<Overand> like a percent at most
<AviaX> i see
<AviaX> do i just need the kernel package?
<Overand> wow.
<neuralis> Overand: the server kernel uses a different IO scheduler.
<Overand> performance is better in terms of responsiveness when I have ~16 instances of nice -9 bzip2 -9 </dev/urandom >/dev/null
<Overand> now i'll try my 'bonnie while that's running' thing
<Overand> I'm still sort of 'eh' about running EXT3
<neuralis> Overand: please post a detailed report of your installation problems to the ubuntu-server list; this is pretty critical information.
<Overand> neuralis: I'm not sure how detailed I can make it, but I'll do what I can.
<Overand> URL for the list?
<Overand> I'm relatively new to the ubuntu community, and haven't participated on any lists.
<neuralis> Overand: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-server
<neuralis> Overand: welcome on board.
<Overand> =] 
<Overand> Thanks.
<Overand> Should I bother with the DriveReady SeekComplete one?
<neuralis> probably not; it doesn't sound like it's a software issue.
<Overand> It feels like a compatability problem, but it could just be a case of laptop CD drives not liking the CD-R
<Overand> It's just odd that two different laptop drives on the same controller would fail, but a standard one on the same one would work.
<Overand> The XFS thing was too bad, though.
<neuralis> Overand: i don't know what your experiences with xfs are in production, but i'd never recommend using it in a serious environment.
<Overand> neuralis: I've heard very mixed reports.
<Overand> I went mostly on the word of someone who I trust, but...
<neuralis> Overand: i've had nothing but grief with xfs blowing up in several production and testing environments.
<Overand> cute
* ajmitch still sticks solely with ext3
<neuralis> ajmitch: agreed.
<neuralis> Overand: ext3 is about as rock-solid as journaling filesystems come these days. unless you have to have breakneck performance, it's good enough that the other FSes don't even merit much consideration.
<ajmitch> I still don't have access to those T2000s, thanks to uni ITS :)
<Overand> neuralis: that's sort of how I Fel
<Overand> ...feel
<Overand> I'll see how the system works out.  As it stands, it's already grossly overpowered for what I need, but with luck it'll get busy.
<ajmitch> how overpowered is it?
<Overand> Athlon X2 4200+, 2 gigs of CAS2 ram, but just two 250 gig SATA drives (16 meg cache) in RAID 1 on a 2 port 3ware controller
<ajmitch> not too bad
<Overand> So I didn't go nutso 15k RPM SCSI drives in 0+1 or anything
<h3sp4wn> having /var/spool on reiser-fs significantly improves the response time of webcaching
<Overand> The X2 thing was sort of a no-brainer
<Overand> found a Tyan barebones system that sells for ~$600 that's 1U and supports the X2 chips, but is a pretty decent board, has 4 built-in hot-swappable HDs, etc
* ajmitch has similar specs for a desktop box at home
<Overand> yeah
<Overand> same here
<neuralis> Overand: thanks for the report.
<Overand> No problem.
<Overand> Apparnetly my e-mail client uses my first name.  Oh well, heh.
<fabbione> neuralis: yes we know. Kamion planned to fix it today
<fabbione> neuralis: it will be there for Beta. no phear
<neuralis> fabbione: have you seen http://kerneltrap.org/node/6492 ?
<fabbione> neuralis: no i don't read kerneltrap
<neuralis> fair enough
<fabbione> i will look at it later
<nawty> Guys, what's the major difference with the -server kernel?
<neuralis> nawty: no kernel preemption, deadline io scheduler, 100hz clockfreq.
<neuralis> nawty: + smp and basic numa.
<infinity> s/smp/smp support for hideously large numbers of CPUs/
<infinity> (The desktop kernel does SMP)
<infinity> Err, if by "desktop", I mean "desktop kernel that isn't -386", of course.
<neuralis> infinity: right.
<neuralis> infinity: what scheduler does the desktop kernel use? cfq?
<infinity> Whatever the default is.  I always forget.
<infinity> Anticipatory.
<nawty> so i should be using the server one then i take it.
<nawty> ( for servers )
<nawty> http://www.stdlib.net/~colmmacc/2006/04/13/more-ubuntu-on-t2000/
<fabbione> nawty: old news
<nawty> fabbione: interesting never the less.
<fabbione> yeah
<nawty> a freind of mine does development work for the Solaris Kernel ( performance benching )
<neuralis> nawty: yes, you should be using the server kernel on servers. surprising, isn't it?
<nawty> sarcasm, the ultimate in ... help :P
<nawty> neuralis: don't be stupid, answer properly, or don't bother.
<fabbione> nawty: be nice
<neuralis> nawty: there was supposed to be a smiley at the end of that.
<nawty> heh ;)
<nawty> sorry, too much time on ubutnu-user's made me grumpy.
<tarvid> i'd like to run pgadmin3 remotely
<tarvid> i am getting the error Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<tarvid> or is it pgadmin3?
<tarvid> probably not just pgadmin3 xclock returns the following error
<tarvid> Error: Can't open display:
<tarvid> how much more than xserver-xorg do I need to install
<fabbione> tarvid: you are in the wrong channel
<fabbione> ask this stuff in #ubuntu
<tarvid> that may be but the question is how much do I have to install to get pgadmin to run remotely
<tarvid> this is a ralatively spartan ubuntu server install
<tarvid> i don't want to install gnome or another window manager if I can avoid it
<fabbione> it's not an ubuntu-server question
<tarvid> it is precisely an ubuntu server question
<tarvid> if ubuntu is going to support postgresql which is a server not a desktop application
<tarvid> so what does it take to get pgadmin3 to run on a server installation
<tarvid> it is at least a bug in dependencies or configuration
<neuralis>   pgadmin3 |  1.2.2-1.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<neuralis> tarvid: so ubuntu doesn't support it, and you're asking in the wrong channel; it's a general ubuntu question, so please use #ubuntu.
<tarvid> by not supporting pgadmin3, there is less than full support of postgresql
<neuralis> tarvid: please stop the fud. pgadmin is not part of postgresql.
* soumyadip is away: coding
* soumyadip is back (gone 01:56:53)
<redguy> hi there
<redguy> is the information concerning this channel on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat accurate?
<redguy> I mean, isn't this a support channel? The wiki clearly says that this channel is a "team channel". Is pointing users from #ubuntu to this channel for support with ubuntu server wrong?
<spike> redguy: point is definition of "related to ubuntu-server"
<redguy> spike: indeed
<spike> redguy: ppl thinks since they downloaded ubuntu-server, installing vim is a server question, but of course it's not
<spike> I guess that's the most common problem
<redguy> spike: is ubotu's factoid like this?
<spike> redguy: what sorry?
<redguy> spike: erm, is ubotu's server factoid correct now? I made ubotu pm you the factoid.
<spike> oh, sry, [notice(ubotu)]  Your query got blocked. :)
<spike> hang on
<redguy> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html, for server related questions join #ubuntu-server
<spike> yeah, see it in the logs
<spike> redguy: well, that sounds like something you'd expected for a new release... dapper is almost out
<spike> redguy: I'd rather say something like "ubuntu server edition available. stable breezy 5.10, something else dapper... for server related questions..."
<redguy> spike: actually, only the "for server related..." bit is mine... I'll change the other part
<spike> maybe a good thing could be referring a page explaining what's a "server related question", just to reduce the noise ration... not that it's unbearable atm.
<spike> redguy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat#ubuntu-server, something like that maybe
<redguy> spike: is "server related" explained somewhere on the wiki?
<spike> I dont think so, we actually havent got a page explaining exactly what a server edition is afaik
<spike> guess I can write one and post it on the ML for review
<redguy> spike: in fact, I wanted to ask you that question :-)
<spike> ok, doing a search on the wiki just in case
<redguy> spike: what is the server edition? i presume that server edition != server install
<spike> redguy: they're same stuff
<spike> server install will install the same stuff installed by the server iso
<redguy> spike: ah, so it's the packages on the CD that are different, right?
<spike> redguy: thinks so, yeah. actally I d/l'ed a warty cd a long ago, and since then no more iso for me but server ones
<redguy> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a smp kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server apprications. Current stable version is 5.10. For server related questions join #ubuntu-server
<redguy> spike: that's what it looks like now
<redguy> spike: would you include the wiki article later?
<spike> redguy: yeah, when the page is ready I'd take off the second and third statements and link the wiki page. and add a "see channel policy: + link to wikipage"
<spike> at the end
<redguy> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-server 2006-04-25
<FlannelKing> there any known bugs with server installs?
<nandemonai> I wonder if I might pick someones brain on dns / apache2 virtual host setups.. Essentially I don't quite understand how to set this all up. I've read some faqs and howtos but am a little lost and have a few questions...
<nandemonai> Such as, at current I have a apache2 webserver running, a dynamic ip setup with my isp and a dyndns domain pointing to my internet ip (updated by my router whenever the internet ip changes dynamically and all relevant ports are forwarded to said server's ip) and that all seems to work without me running bind. I also have a mail server running no problems with the dyndns domain name. What I need to know is does apache vi
<nandemonai> rtual hosts need bind running to function? IE say I had example.homeunix.net and wanted a virtual host of foobar.example.homeunix.net... how exactly do I go about doing that?
<nandemonai> Eventually I would like to buy domains and have them point to subdomains of my main domain so I'm pretty sure I'll need to setup dns for that myself and have the person the domain is bought off set thier nameservers to point to mine yes?
<nandemonai> hmm.. I guess it's probably the middle of the night where most you guys/gals live..
<Plug> Hi.
<Plug> You don't really need to run bind (yourself)
<Plug> virtual hosting works like this:
<Plug> telnet whateverip 80
<Plug> GET / HTTP/1.0
<Plug> Host: <whateveryoulike>
<Plug> A web browser needs to know how to get to your server, when you enter in the URL.. but the web server itself doesn't need to know any of that, it services any requests to the IP/s you're listening on.
<nandemonai> Hmm, I only have one external ip though, I was planning on running multiple virtual hosts via a subdomain like above..
<nandemonai> Oh and hi there :)
<nandemonai> so ok.. first things first.. I have the hostname os the server set to the external domain name I've setup through dyndns and all that's working so far.. I just dont understand how to get subdomain.myhostname.homeunix.net happening..
<nandemonai> Or do I just set the virtual host in apache and it resolves the subdomain to the virtual host?
<Plug> You can set subdomain.myhostname.etc as a virtual host
<Plug> and as long as you can resolve that IP to your dynamic IP, it will work
<Plug> you can also do what you are asking
<Plug> in terms of having *.myhsotname.homeunix.net I bbelive
<nandemonai> ok I've tried but it seems to override the origional site..
<nandemonai> and the subdomain doesnt resolve
<nandemonai> hmm perhaps its an issue with dyndns.. as I have wildcards enabled so that mail gets through..
<nandemonai> Oh scratch that it's not enabled anyway
<nandemonai> hmm
<neuralis> nandemonai: no, what you described certainly doesn't require your own dns server.
<nandemonai> Well what I've done is added the virtual host to apache but for some reason it overides my origional host and the subdomain still doesnt resolv..
<Plug> Adding a virtual host isn't enough to convince clients to send packets to that IP.
<nandemonai> it's all the same IP though..
<nandemonai> I'm confused sorry :(
<nandemonai> See this is the bit I have trouble with, how do I get the subdomain resolving..
<nandemonai> Ok I think I have it right now but still the subdomain does not resolv.. yet now the original domain is working as intended..
<nandemonai> here is my virtual hosts lines: http://pastebin.com/670901 Do they look right?
<neuralis> nandemonai: you're asking a basic apache and dns question. please do some background reading; this is in no way pertinent to ubuntu, or even linux.
<nandemonai> Fair enough, I've done some reading but can't seem to find a good explanation of it that is up to date.
<Pyretic> anyone tried that netboot image for the new sun niagara server ?
<fabbione> yes me
<Pyretic> are there any docs on how to get it started ?
<Pyretic> i have the 60day demo unit, and rather have linux on it
<fabbione> the same way as any other sparc machine.. setup tftpd on a box with rarpd
<fabbione> from the niagara:
<fabbione> boot net0:<ip_address_of_the_server>
<fabbione> (assuming you are using the first interface
<Pyretic> hmm right, i'll give it a try
<fabbione> i am sure it works
<fabbione> i have the second t2000 even shipped to a linux developer ;)
<fabbione> even -> ever
<fabbione> Pyretic: how many cores does your box have?
<fabbione> we have one report of a 4 cores not booting properly.
<Pyretic> 8core
* ajmitch mutters about uni staff.. :)
<fabbione> but otherwise 6/8 cores look ok
<fabbione> Pyretic: can you please let me know immediatly if there is anything wrong with it? or if you find bugs?
<fabbione> we should really move this to #ubuntu-ports too
<Pyretic> sure, not have the time for it right now, but i'll be playing later on
<Pyretic> ok
<fabbione> sure
<ajmitch> fabbione: there's a ports channel as well? now I'll have to decide which channel to drop to keep it to < 20 channels
<fabbione> ajmitch: yes
<AviaX> hey all
<AviaX> hi
<jsgotangco> yo
<AviaX> i have many evms logs in my logs directory, do i need evms? and what does it exactly?
<neuralis> AviaX: if you're asking about it, you don't need it :)
<mkrufky-away> infinity: are you around?
<mkrufky> infinity: i emailed you a patch a few weeks ago....  the patch fixed stored procedures for use with php5.0.5 and mssql
<mkrufky> infinity: dapper probably will not need that patch, because the php guys already fixed it before 5.1
<mkrufky> infinity: my question is, when will php-mssql support be officially added to Ubuntu?
<pivi> maybe a faq, what about additional php5 modules that are missing in ubuntu and only available in dexter repository ?
<mkrufky> pivi: i was just talking about something similar
<mkrufky> where is that repo?
<mkrufky> i had to build my own php5-mssql in order to use mssql stored procedures :-/
<pivi> http://people.debian.org/~dexter/dists/
<pivi> but I'd like to find something more supported from the security point of view
<mkrufky> ya i know what u mean
<mkrufky> unfortunately, i cant use any of those packages there -- they dont do what i needd
<pivi> php5.0-mssql_5.0.5-0.8~breezy1_i386.deb
<pivi> thsi is not what are you looking for?
<mkrufky> ?!?  how did i miss that?!?
<mkrufky> yes
<mkrufky> aha!  now i see it
<mkrufky> that is great
<mkrufky> anyway.... this might help to answer your question
<mkrufky> AFAIK, infinity maintains the php stuff.... Last time I spoke to him, it was over a month ago, he told me that he had planned to include the other php5 stuff post-dapper
<mkrufky> but things may have changed since then, i dunno
<nawty> also, php5-mcrypt's gone :(
<pivi> php5-mcrypt has never been in ubuntu
<nawty> pivi: no, it is however in the dotdeb repo.
<pivi> dotdeb is not only debian stable and oldstable repository ?
<pivi> it's also in dexter repository, however
<mkrufky> dexter's mssql is bad
<mkrufky> i just tried
<mkrufky> it contains the stored procedure bug
<mkrufky> so, i have to revert back to my custom-build package
<pdr> hey, anyone know if ubuntu will install on an ibm POWER server?
<nawty> pivi: it is ?
#ubuntu-server 2006-04-26
<pivi> nawty: it is it is
<pivi> good night
<Plug> pdr: if you use the PPC version, I believe so
<Plug> hmmm
<Plug> I restarted apache2 and now it's not interpreting php any more
<Plug> just trying to serve it as x-httpd-php
<Plug> libapache2-mod-php5 is installed and enabled
<Plug> ..that was weird
<Plug> and now its working :)
<Plug> it seems not to like redirecting / to index.php atm
<h3sp4wn> put DirectoryIndex index.php into a file called .htaccess
<Plug> it 'used to work'
<xerophyte> does anybody know where can i find the cyrus-imapd new version of debs  the drapper only has 2.1.18 but the new version is 2.3.x something
<Plug> try apt-get.org, but if its not in dapper, you might have to massage them to get them going on ubuntu
<xerophyte> i think the older version of cyrus-imapd has some security issue too
<xerophyte> so just wondering why does not drapper didnt update it
<Plug> Ubuntu takes what debian sid has at the time
<Plug> packages.debian.org - what version is in Debian?
<xerophyte> 2.1.18-1
<xerophyte> hmmm
<xerophyte> but there seems to be some security issue on the version 2.2
<xerophyte> this is older than that
<xerophyte> and there is 2.3
<xerophyte> hmm
<Plug> sure, but that doesn't mean someone has gone to the effort required to package the newer version for Debian or Ubuntu
<xerophyte> hmmm
<xerophyte> if i have file name /usr/bin/mail how can check which package its belong to like rpm -qf filename
<Plug> dpkg -S
<xerophyte> thx
<xerophyte> why there is two version of cyrus-imapd just wondering cyrus21-admin cyrus-imapd-2.2
<xerophyte> ??
<Plug> because you can install either 2.1 or 2.2
<xerophyte> Plug, have you ever setup mailserver with postfix +cyrus-imap + mysql + ssal + mysql-pam + with squirremail i need to setup
<xerophyte> so just thinking how can i go about configuration it and get ti working :)
<Plug> xerophyte: no
<Plug> I prefer Exim as an MTA
<maswan> Any plans for a next-gen servercandy spec that I could give some input to, or should i look at speccing up some neat stuff myself? (hpc-ubuntu springs to mind)
<fabbione> maswan: hpc is in my list too and it was specced for dapper..
<fabbione> maswan: you might want to pick up the old UbuntuClusters wiki page, clean it up and make it ready for Edgy
<fabbione> be aware to please keep the dapper stuff untill dapper is released
<maswan> fabbione: Yeah, it was something like that I was thinking of. Any suggestions on how to do the wiki thing? Copy to EdgyClusters?
<fabbione> maswan: i suggest you add all at the bottom of UbuntuClusters
<fabbione> we will clean it up when it's time
<fabbione> like:
<fabbione> ==== EDGY CRACK ====
<fabbione> and starts from there
<maswan> Ah, ok. I'll take a go at that then.
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> there are for sure leftovers from Dapper that we want to carry to Edgy
* maswan edits a bit
<maswan> Now, what were all those neat ideas I had yesterday regarding this? :)
<maswan> Ok, a first dump of edgy crack there.
<maswan> I'll talk to my collegues here about what kind of crack we'd appriciate. :)
<maswan> "We will be changing from Debian to Ubuntu at Benedict, and I would like to known which releases we should keep" <- more academic HPC clusters on ubuntu coming up. :) You happen to be close to Aalborg University, fabbione? :)
<fabbione> someone... it's about 400km
<fabbione> somehow ^
<fabbione> maswan: i am pretty sure i can get sponsored to be there if there is interests in discussing the topic
<fabbione> but that assumes that it's not during the release process of Dapper
<maswan> fabbione: Probably not, just a point of curiousity really.
<fabbione> ok :)
* maswan just remembered some more cracky crack that mgiht be interesting. :)
<maswan> Local scratchpad: SSI, Xen
<maswan> openafs
<fabbione> maswan: please don't mix Xen with cluster..
<fabbione> it's really not the same thing
<maswan> fabbione: Well, it has real applications here for grid clusters in sandboxing processes.
<maswan> s/processes/jobs/
<maswan> but sure, I can avoid it here. :)
<fabbione> Xen has to be considered kernel/virtualization spec
<fabbione> it's not "server" or "cluster" spec
* maswan nods
<fabbione> note: *spec*
<maswan> Currently braindumping, needs to be spec:ed.
<maswan> Hmm, there is an openafs spec around too.
<maswan> Hmm.. "Sandboxing" in the more general sense might make sense to include though. In that if you have a batch system setup, you want to be sure you've cleaned up after the previous job before starting the next.
<maswan> Does that make sense in a spec way?
<fabbione> + Profiling: A vmlinux binary should probably be shipped somewhere for distribution kernels, in a well-documented or well-known location, for use with oprofile and so.
<fabbione> ^^this is kernel spec
* maswan nods
<fabbione> + Commercial support advocacy: A collaborative way of indicating that you want support for weird hardware without free drivers (quite common for narrow high-performance devices) or commercial software. This might be neat if it can be used to lobby some manufacturers into supporting more than just redhat and suse. This is possibly out of scope for this spec, but this is one place where the need can be seen.
<fabbione> there is already a spec for that
<fabbione> 3rdy part vendors something support
<maswan> 'k
<maswan> only thing I find is an UDU BOF with no real content
<maswan> and only regarding software
<fabbione> maswan: i remember seeing one
<fabbione> but for that kind of thing you better talk to Malcom Yates directly
<fabbione> mdy@canonical.com
<fabbione> because it's something that usually starts from $company and not really $distro
<fabbione> + Tuning knowledgebase or good defaults for various high-performance loads (databases, fileservers, number crunching, networking, etc).
<fabbione> i am not sure what you mean here
<fabbione> i think you are mixing a few concepts together
<maswan> The thing I was aiming towards was a way to tell $company that there is a large bunch of users that want it. Otherwise $company usually requires $money.
<maswan> Probably
<fabbione> when you write a spec you need to isolate what you want
<fabbione> you want HPC, right?
<fabbione> what is HPC..
<fabbione> HPC is.. bla bla bla foo bar
<fabbione> what are the HPC solutions out there?
<fabbione> a) b) c) d)
<fabbione> which one make more sense to bring in and why?
<fabbione> a) c)
<fabbione> how do we push them in Ubuntu
<fabbione> we do: foo) bar) baz) biz) ping) pong)
<fabbione> stop
<fabbione> what you are writing in the specs are just general ideas
<fabbione> and most of them not even relevant for Clustering
* maswan nods
<fabbione>  high-performance loads might need to be achieved indipendently of a cluster environment
<maswan> Ok, I'll go over that and remove most of the things and leave the relevant.
<maswan> The thing is, on another level, clusters are never a goal in themselves. You want either performance or reliability.
<maswan> So yes, I'm confusing goal with method on several levels.
* maswan tries to rethink from the Ubuntu point of view
<maswan> That'll probably take an hour or so, but I will get back to it.
<fabbione> take your time
<fabbione> the goal of a spec is to get from 0 to be able to install a working foo
<fabbione> try to think at distcc
<fabbione> the most "stupid HPC cluster"
<fabbione> - get distcc packaged
<fabbione> - move it to main
<fabbione> - auto install distcc if option foo is selected
<fabbione> - set default sane config (if possible)
<fabbione> - auto start distcc at boot
<fabbione> this is how a spec would look like
<fabbione> now if you think it in HPC terms
<fabbione> let say that a lot of people use these MPI implementation:
<fabbione> - what is the best MPI implementation out there: foo
<fabbione> ok it's foo...
<fabbione> than just s/distcc/foo/
<fabbione> and you get your spec
<fabbione> more or less
<fabbione> the final app written on top of MPI is not our goal
<fabbione> it can't be
<fabbione> our goal is to provide the underground for it
<maswan> Yeah. That's why stuff like profiling ended up there though, because I'm thinking "cluster as usable computational resource"
<maswan> This is a large and complex system though, and the base OS is just part of it. Trying to figure out what bits are needed, and what parts are resonable to call Clusters
<fabbione> maswan: i know.. it's not easy
<fabbione> that's why you usually sit around a table with N other people that have experience in that field
<maswan> Specs are much simpler if you have just one feature. :)
<neuralis> fabbione: yeah, i imagine we'll want at least one clustering and virtualization bof at the next dev conference
<fabbione> the point is that you can split the spec into multiple smaller specs
<fabbione> neuralis: yes, too bad i won't be there. so you will have to work it out for me
<neuralis> fabbione: do we have dates nailed down for that yet? i'm not positive if i'll be able to come yet, either.
<fabbione> neuralis: i think it's going to be one or two weeks after release
<fabbione> no later than that..
<fabbione> how long? no clue
<maswan> Yeah, it'd be neat to be able to get input as such a bof, but being not being a developer it's hard to motivate going to a dev confereance
<fabbione> uh why?
<fabbione> you as a "user" have quite a lot of voice
<fabbione> it's not like  you are asked to sit in a corner and listen
<fabbione> ask people that have been there
<fabbione> neuralis for example has been almost crossburned alive
<maswan> Ehm, motivating to your side, but motivating to myself and to my employer
<neuralis> maswan: well, your employer is another story. but you should have plenty of motivation to come.
<maswan> Of course, if it happens to be resonably close, it might happen. But probably not travelling accross the world.
<fabbione> should be EU this time
<maswan> That'd be considerably cheaper, yes. It also depends on the general setup, if it is only 2 hours of server/hpc and the rest is silly desktopping... It's a priority question, really, between time and money and stuff on the other side.
<neuralis> maswan: there will be several server bofs, but probably not much more than 2-3 hours total.
<maswan> Anyway, I'm interested in going yes, so far I haven't been able to talk my wallet or my employer into it though. :)
<fabbione> maswan: you know that we do sponsor people?
<fabbione> not everybody
<fabbione> but there is such option
<fabbione> also
<fabbione> bofs are really a matter of who is there
* maswan nosd
<fabbione> some bofs can take hours and hours
<fabbione> others are like 10 minutes
<fabbione> it seriously depends who is sitting around the table
<fabbione> neuralis and I have been fighting for about 3 hours on a solution
<fabbione> YES
<maswan> Hmm.. Also, we might look at an internal mirroring bof, that'd be most interesting if we can get the right people to it. That's a pretty internal discussion, sure, but it is interesting and important.
<fabbione> NO
<fabbione> YES
<fabbione> NO
<fabbione> etc.
<fabbione> maswan: suggest it
<fabbione> register the spec in launchpad and open a page on the wiki
<neuralis> maswan: what do you mean when you say internal mirroring?
<maswan> neuralis: mirroring of ubuntu
<maswan> bbiab
<neuralis> fabbione: i think it's not clear to most people what bofs are in the ubuntu dev conference sense, because they're not just a place for people with similar interests to get together and hang out, but to actually work on some aspect of improving ubuntu and then write it up
<neuralis> fabbione: (unless i'm not getting what maswan is talking about, he wants a bof in the traditional sense)
<fabbione> yeah i think so too
<maswan> This is true, and yes, that's the primary bit I was thinking of. Overloading a term always has that problem though.
<maswan> Because what'd be most useful for the mirroring situation is probably a traditional bof. It can probably be disguised by some generic "people download isos fast"-spec, I guess. But I dont' know.
<neuralis> i believe the plan is to offer a community/users' conference separately from the development conference
<neuralis> or at least mark said he was thinking about it back in montreal
<neuralis> so while users will be welcome at the devconf, it will be a *dev* conf, meaning informational bofs (like this one with mirroring) will be off the table.
<maswan> Not so much informational as unstructured. There will be a goal, in making the mirroing infrastructure better.
<maswan> It's just that the hows etc are unknown.
<maswan> Heh. I give up, now it's clear that that stuff is comments, not an actual spec. I can't wrap my head around UbuntuClusters as being a feature that we need to get into eft. I can just think of improvements to it, most of which are more generic.
<maswan> Btw, regarding the metadiscussion, perhaps a development process transparacy project or howto might be good?
<maswan> Something I probably can write at least half a spec for is LustreInUbuntu, I don't know what to do with the implementation though.
<allee> maswan: where is the openafs spec? I only found OpenAFSSupport
<neuralis> maswan: write the (half) spec
<neuralis> maswan: we'll see what we can do with it.
<maswan> allee: That's what I saw.
<maswan> neuralis: I'll let it simmer in my head a bit to get a proper spec out of it, expect it on monday
<pdr> Plug: thanks, will give it a go in the near future
<pdr> (re ppc install on ibm servers)
<xerophyte> Could somebody compare the Hula vs (postfix+cyrus-imap+squirellmail) ??? brief should good good
#ubuntu-server 2006-04-27
<djs_2_6> Hello.  I have a compaq server, and I am sick of the stupid proprietary crap on it.  Unfortunately, I have a scsi array through a smart array 3200 card, which I need.  So, this brings me to my point - can a compaq smart array scsi card be used in a non compaq server successfully?
<Overand> i've got like 12 instances of bzip2 running on /dev/urandom and /dev/random, and bonnine++ hauling in the background
<Overand> load averages at 12+
<Overand> and the system's STILL serving web pages on mediawiki reasonably
<Overand> <3 ubuntu-server dapper
#ubuntu-server 2006-04-28
<gymsmoke> wow! i wasn't sure this channel existed...
<gymsmoke> i just struggled for the last two days setting up my server (5.10)
<gymsmoke> got nameservers, mail, ftp, mysql, apache all working (mostly)...
<gymsmoke> can someone tell me why this doesn't work?  insmod ip_conntrack_ftp (gives "no such file or directory")
<gymsmoke> hello.... ?
<gymsmoke> man, this is some kind of lively discussion - is everyone here a virtual user???
<neuralis> gymsmoke: modprobe, not insmod.
<gymsmoke> neuralis: thanks... i found it
<gymsmoke> night, all
<blixtra> After switching between php4 and php5 I'm no longer able to view php files. Just get a download dialog.
<blixtra> i get this additional line when restarting apache2: "grep: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf: No such file or directory"
<blixtra> it seems as if I just need make a link from the mods-available folder
<blixtra> problem is that I now no longer have a php module in mods-available
<blixtra> In order to start from scratch I installed appche and the php modules and then deleted everything from the /etc/apache2 folder
<blixtra> I meant uninstalled apach2 and php
<blixtra> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure alog with different combinations of remove and remove-complete in synaptic
<infinity> blixtra: What's the output of "dpkg -l \*php\* | grep ^i" ?
<infinity> blixtra: Long story short, if you have no PHP stuff in /etc/apache2/mods-available, then you don't have libapache2-mod-php5 installed.
<blixtra> one sec
<infinity> As for the error in the "start" action of the init script, I know about it, I'll fix it before release.
<infinity> It's cosmetic, it won't affect functionality, so you can safely ignore it.
<blixtra> your right :) ..as I'm sure you knew
<blixtra> no more error now
<blixtra> thanks
<blixtra> Actually, I'm getting the problem again. I just uninstalled php5 (which was working) and installed php4 (also libapache2-mod-php4).
<blixtra> I get no php4.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<infinity> I suspect that's also your fault.
<infinity> You removed (but didn't purge) libapache2-mod-php4.  That means that the conffiles were left behind.  Then you did an "rm -rf /etc/apache2"... When you reinstalled libapache2-mod-php4, dpkg said "oh, it was never purged, so the conffiles don't need to be installed... Hey look, he deleted his conffiles, that's a totally valid user change, we'll not touch that"
<infinity> So, if you "dpkg --purge libapache2-mod-php4" and then reinstall it, you'll get the conffiles back.
<infinity> Or don't delete the conffiles from a package that is "removed" but not "purged". :)
<blixtra> will try
<blixtra> ok that fixed and thanks for the tips
<blixtra> I had thought it was something along those lines
<blixtra> thanks so much
<xerophyte> how does the pam.d get started
<xerophyte> just wondering if we place a file in /etc/pam.d do i have to restart it .. if so  how ??
<infinity> pam isn't a daemon, it's a set of libraries.
<infinity> Every time a process authenticates against pam, libpam re-reads the config files in /etc/pamd.
<infinity> pam.d too.
<xerophyte> this
<xerophyte> infinity, have setup postfix with smtp auth pam mysql sasl .. i am trying to understand
<xerophyte> could not put it gothers
<xerophyte> if i understood correctly postfix read the sasl library then read the pam library and authedicate am  i right ..
<xerophyte> is there any daemon involved her just wondering other postfix
<infinity> No, juts postfix.
<infinity> The rest are just libraries.
<xerophyte> so postfix load those code authendicate with mysql am i right
<infinity> -EPARSE
<Otherland> hi..I've got some problems with ubuntu 5.10 and NIS... I'vet setup a NIS server (master) and one client, but it doesn't seem that I can logon from the client to the server (regular user login). Do I need to enalbe 'NIS authentication' or something similiar ?
<Otherland> ..on the client I mean
#ubuntu-server 2006-04-29
<xerophyte> i have question if i setup postfix with saslauthd and i enable the smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes .. how does the postfix knwo where ot find the saslauthd socket to verify .. my setup works so just wondering how does the postfix know about this sasl location because smtpd.conf are different on debian and redhat
<infinity> There should be comiled-in defaults for the socket, as well as ways to override that in the conffile.
<infinity> If the compiled-in defaults work (and they should), there's no need to specify it again in the conf.
<xerophyte> how can i check what is the compiled default lcoation
<xerophyte> because i use Ubuntu and RHEL
<xerophyte> sasl socket on different location and smtpd.conf also on different location
<xerophyte> so i am just confused how does those get connected
<infinity> Look at the source packages in question?
<infinity> 'apt-get source postfix' for instance, to check out the Ubuntu source for postfix, etc
<xerophyte> ???
<xerophyte> i hae the rpm source let me check so you are saying the spec file should countain the ssasl location
<xerophyte> just wondering
<infinity> Might be a configure option (so, spec file in RPM, debian/rules in DEB), or actually hardcoded in the source, which would be in patches.
<infinity> I'm not positive in the case of postfix.
<xerophyte> infinity, looks like smtpd.conf config belongs to the postfix and its compile time option
* soumyadip is away: dinner
<Pyretic> does the ubuntu server project have any docs ?
<Pyretic> ah ServerFAQ
<jguenth> I want to install Ubuntu on a root server and don't find any howtos.
<jguenth> Are there any?
<jguenth> Are there any howtos how to install Ubuntu on a remote system?
#ubuntu-server 2006-04-30
<xerophyte> dpkg -L cyrus-imapd-2.2 this does not list all the files
<xerophyte> how can i tell dpkg to list all the files in the package
<spike> xerophyte: dpkg -c
<xerophyte> spike, ??
<spike> oh, thought you got the .deb
<spike> xerophyte: apt-file list
<xerophyte> that return nothing ;)
<xerophyte> apt-file list cyrus-imapd-2.2
<xerophyte> does anybody use postfix + cyrus-imapd if so could you guys give me the cyrus delivery line for the master.conf file for the postfix ??? i could not find the argv for the cyrus-imapd deliver
<xerophyte> did anybody got the cyrus-imapd work with saslauthd ?? i am having problem cyrus-imapd find the saslauthd .. because of the chroot does anybody know any workd around that ??
<xerophyte>  if i have something like in the fstab =>  /var/run/saslauthd    /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd    none    rw,bind    0 0  how can i mount it without rebooting the server
<tarvid> anyone look at mod_evasive?
<truz24> what does that module do for you?
<tarvid> sorry off for coffee
<tarvid> mod_evasive protects against DOS attacks - went through one today
<tarvid> a number of majors have been hit over the years - whitehouse, yahoo, ...
<tarvid> i'll try it on a sandbox before putting it on a production server
<xerophyte> could somebody compare the courier imap vs cyrus-imap
<neuralis> xerophyte: that's not an ubuntu-server question, nor really an ubuntu question.
<neuralis> xerophyte: if you're looking for an opinion, both are to be avoided like the plague; use dovecot.
<pygi> neuralis: hehe 
* pygi has to agree with neuralis
#ubuntu-server 2007-04-23
<benlake> aye
<benlake> e100 and r8169 load on boot, but any attempts to utilize them end with errors and such
<benlake> rmmod/modprobe and poof they work
<Burgundavia> hmm
<benlake> I'm at a loss, been scavenging all day
<benlake> i'm curious if they are being loaded too soon or something.. when I watch the boot sequence, I actually see a terminal fire up then all the services start coming online
<benlake> like upstart's event based loading is delaying stuff
<benlake> but that's just my little brain trying to make sense of a big world :P
<benlake> this is a rather debilitating issue as I have to have a freaking keyboard on the box for a reboot
<Burgundavia> sorry, I am not certain either
<benlake> no worries
<shawarma> benlake: It's not that upstart has delayed the other services. Rather the login prompt is shown a bit earlier than you're probably used to. :-)
<shawarma> What sort of errors do you get before the rmmod/insmod bit?
<Yakshaver> Has anyone gotten a serial console working with Feisty server?  
<shawarma> Haven't tried.
<r00tintheb0x> anyone ever seen "<3>md: personality 3 is not loaded!"?
<foo> r00tintheb0x: No, but have you seen this?
* foo takes his hand, takes off his white glove, and slaps r00tintheb0x with it
<r00tintheb0x> spicy!
<dj-fu> Anyone have a tut for setting up an apache jail in ubuntu server?
<dj-fu> actually nevermind
<dj-fu> i'll jus tinstall it from debs and then copy over the bits I need for chrooting
<benlake> shawarma: hmm, the errors are like "can't read flags...SIGIOERR" something similar
<shawarma> benlake: And it's both your interfaces? 
<benlake> I think it's the e100  that says that, can't remember what the r8169 says
<shawarma> But both of them are acting up?
<benlake> I can reboot, one sec
<benlake> yes
<benlake> both modules
<shawarma> That just... odd.
<shawarma> You could try blacklisting them and loading them manually and see if that makes a difference.
<benlake> by loading them manually do you mean modules.conf?
<foo> r00tintheb0x: hmm, you are who I think you are, right?
<benlake> or a custom book script?
<shawarma> That way you'd know if it's because they're loaded to early or perhaps a driver initialisation issue (which does seem unlikely since two different drivers are doing it).
<r00tintheb0x> yes foo :P
* r00tintheb0x is working from home.
<shawarma> benlake: No, manually as in "by hand".
<benlake> ok, I'll reboot and give you better errors, and try that
<shawarma> benlake: It's not really a good time for me, actually. It's almost 3 am here and I've got an early start tomorrow.
<shawarma> You could open a bug and add whatever debugging info to it you may have and post a link to the bug here. I can take a peek at it tomorrow.
<foo> r00tintheb0x: That could be good or bad... if the woman is behind you yapping their mouth off ... well, I think you get my point.
* foo looks for any feminine nicks in here
<foo> :D 
<r00tintheb0x> hahah shes on the couch watching the simpsons.
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<benlake> shawarma: alrighty, I'l' see... thanks
<shawarma> benlake: np
<foo> r00tintheb0x: nice
<r00tintheb0x> heheh
<sahafeez> i thought the lack of root was very nice however it seems that ldap needs a root account enabled ;)
<Burgundavia> sahafeez: no it doesn't
<sahafeez> yah. i realized my mistake after sudo passwd root
<Burgundavia> if there is a piece of software that requires a root account, it is a bug
<sahafeez> no way to undo the above
<Burgundavia> yes, just relock it
<sahafeez> i am setting up samba+ldap now. what a pain in the ass
<sahafeez> how?
<Burgundavia> the root account is locked on ubuntu merely by removing the password
<sahafeez> vipw and remove it?
<Burgundavia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sahafeez> thanks.
<sahafeez> pretty good docs so far from what i have seen
<Burgundavia> for which?
<sahafeez> the ubuntu docs on the site
<Burgundavia> we try
<Burgundavia> the ldap server page needs to be updated some
<sahafeez> well i hope not to much as i need to get this up and working and in production ;)
<sahafeez> shutdown from a user account should be password protected
<coNP> Hey, people, how to forge an SSL certificate (Feisty + Apache2). Forums write everywhere that I should use 'apache2-ssl-certificate' but apt-file says nothing about that. How can that be installed?
<flowolf> hi
<lionel> fi flowolf
<lionel> hi :)
<flowolf> I'm unable to fix problems with soft raid
<flowolf> sometimes they prevent my server to boot
<flowolf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/108971
<fabbione> flowolf: know bug i think... let me find the duplicate
<fabbione> yes.. it's known..
<flowolf> fabbione: ciao
<flowolf> I hope so
<fabbione> it is
<fabbione> i reported it and there is a workaround
<flowolf> I found only something about the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<flowolf> but that isn't my case
<flowolf> could you show the link? :)
<fabbione> yeah i am searching it.. one second
<dv5237_> anyone here ever installed xorg + desktop manager on  a server edition?
<flowolf> ok, thank you
<fabbione> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/107211
<flowolf> thank you
<fabbione> flowolf: the symptoms you are experiencing is the same
<fabbione> unable to mount /dev/md0 in /root
<fabbione> i was never able to catch the log because of the 2 gazillions lines of my bootlog
<flowolf> I'm going to try
<shawarma> dv5237_: The server edition contains the exact same software as the desktop version. The only difference is the choice of software that's installed by default.
<shawarma> dv5237_: ...so you can just "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and it's suddenly a "desktop edition".
<vciaglia> d'oh
<dv5237_> shawarma: but i dont want gnome, and the login window ;)
<shawarma> dv5237_: Then install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or enlightenment or whatever and just remove gdm afterwards.
<flowolf> fabbione: "We were able to "fix" the problem on the troubled system by inserting, just before the call to vol_id in 65-persistent-storage.rules, a call to a script which polls once a second for up to 5 seconds waiting for vol_id $tempnode to exit nonzero."
<flowolf> fabbione: that is an hack more than a fix :)
<flowolf> fabbione: and could you please send this script?
<flowolf> I'm still looking for a fix for the software raid bug... :-|
<ivoks> what bug?
<flowolf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/108971
<flowolf> this one
<ivoks>  /proc/mdstat is fine or there are problems?
<flowolf> ivoks: fine
<ivoks> then soft raid is fine
<ooopsss> hello
<ooopsss> i'm french and i a question about nullmailer
<maek> can anyone tell me the prefered method of updating 6.10 to 7.04?
<ivoks> update-manager
<maek> dont I need gnome for that?
<mralphabet> no
<maek> oh, thanks. aptitude show update-manager says its a "GNOME application"
<ivoks> you need update-manager-core
<maek> ivoks: thanks much.
<mralphabet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades#head-e471fe0c514bab31d4fac24a8a8fde382e8c7aaf
<maek> mralphabet: thanks.
<mralphabet> that should take you right to "Network upgrade for Ubuntu servers (recommended)"
<mralphabet> if it doesn't, scroll down to find that section
<maek> sorry to be a lameo, I didnt see that section there when I looked on the 20th. Thanks.
<mralphabet> no worries
<ivoks> do-release-upgrade ;)
<maek> telling me now new ubuntu release
<maek> er, no new release found rather.
<ivoks> you already changed sources.list?
<maek> no
<maek> should I ?
<mralphabet> that seems odd
<ivoks> no
<mralphabet> you did "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core"
<mralphabet> then sudo do-release-upgrade
<maek> yes I did
<maek> and I tried sudo bash ; do-release-upgrade .. not that its any different.
<ivoks> ? :)
<ivoks> ah... run bash as root
<ivoks> did you update?
<ivoks> apt-get update
<maek> prior to installing do-release-upgrade
<ivoks> and you have only edgy in repo?
<ivoks> s/in/as a/
<maek> I have edgy and edgy-updates -security -backports 
<maek> so yes, only edgy
<ivoks> try do-release-upgrade -d
<maek> same, no new release found
* ivoks looking at the code
<maek> oh shit. im sorry. I am behind a proxy. I just assumed my apt proxy settings would work for this.
<maek> sorry sorry, its to early for me.
<mralphabet> I've actually seen somebody else say that before
<mralphabet> there's an issue with apt-get because it specifies port 80 to communicate out and some proxies don't like that
<maek> yeah, mine is 8080
<maek> put, I have my proxy sting in there and it works fine
<mralphabet> disable the proxy if you can and try again
<maek> no, I cant :(  ill try and use a wrapper.
<ivoks> you can configure apt
<ivoks> in apt.conf
<maek> does do-release-upgrade use the apt settings?
<maek> because I have apt working with my proxy.
<ivoks> i think it does
<maek> its using the python-apt
<ivoks> i just did do-release-upgrade on my one and only edgy server
<maek> and it just went, I assume
<ivoks> painless :D better than mouse clicking :)
<jsgotangco> hell yeah that was really painless
<jsgotangco> a mouse click has always been an interface bug lol
<maek> hmm, I got nothing. thanks for the help, im going to assume proxy. ill try and get a wrapper working.
<ivoks> and... exporting HTTP_PROXY didn't help?
<maek> so, I use a mouseless wm on my desktop called wmii , its freaking brilliant. the last bit of mouse I need is cut and paste
<maek> ivoks: you are a genius. so that means its NOT using the apt proxy settings
<ivoks> yup :)
<maek> like I said to early for me. thanks for the help.
<ivoks> it's working now?
<maek> yup
<ivoks> great
<maek> I agree, thanks very much.
<ivoks> np
<ivoks> actualy...
<ivoks> exporting http_proxy doesn't mean that it doesn't read apt.conf
<ivoks> cause http_proxy variable has higher importance than stuff in apt.conf
<maek> ah, but I have proxy settings in apt.conf that are working for apt-* and aptitude
<ivoks> i was just speaking theoreticly :)
<maek> ok, thanks.
<ivoks> worst feeling in life?
<ivoks> waiting for a server, 200 miles away, to boot up
<jsgotangco> haha
<maek> tell me about it.
<ivoks> this doesn't look good :/
<ivoks> at all :(
<mralphabet> hopefully there's somebody on site you can call
<ivoks> me too :)
<ivoks> urgh... dead
<||arifaX> I am setting up postsfix with antispam. postfix setup is done. is there an easy way to implement postfix in our current mail subsys but do nothing than just report what it would do and forward the mail to our next mail gateway?
<sahafeez> i have changed my setup to use ldap and now i am totally locked out of the server. not good.
<flowolf> anyway, there is a bug on the installcd too
<flowolf> feisty really sucks with raid
<sahafeez> ok, i am screwed. how do i get back on the system
<sahafeez> this is the reason i like having the root user!
<sahafeez> any fix for the lvm bug or am i doomed each time i setup with 7.04 to endless waits
<flowolf> sahafeez: I have a similar bug
<flowolf> well, I had
<flowolf> I switched to debian etch :)
<sahafeez> it is a known bug. they shipped it that way
<flowolf> still there isn't a fix
<flowolf> and the installcd is bugged too
<flowolf> it is unable to manage raids
<sahafeez> i have an unrational hate of debian. 
<flowolf> most of my servers are gentoo-based
<flowolf> but this time I wanted something with binary packages
<sahafeez> i thought long and hard about that. the problem is that i need something i can $ support on as i will not be the one running it all the time.
<flowolf> first tried ubuntu but the bugs with software raid forced me to try something else
<sahafeez> software raid on linux sucks. 
<sahafeez> i just by the hardware
<sahafeez> 3ware
<flowolf> sahafeez: it doesn't
<sahafeez> if i want software raid the only answer is ZFS
<flowolf> I use it on many servers
<flowolf> and it works perfecly
<flowolf> zfs is available only on solaris based systems and freebsd-7
<sahafeez> well i have found it to be buggy and the performance is not there. at the end of the day the trouble was not worth the money saved on not getting a 3ware.
<sahafeez> and OS X 10.5
<sahafeez> i running Solaris @ home for my file server with ZFS. one you use it you will never want to use anything else again
<flowolf> osx is not yet available
<flowolf> are you using opensolaris or nexentaos?
<sahafeez> opensolaris on sparc
<flowolf> never tried it
<sahafeez> when 10.5 comes out of beta i will pick up my 1tb usb disk rack and plug it into my old g4 box as a server and it will just work.
<sahafeez> that is nice.
<flowolf> I hate osx :p
<sahafeez> i love it, but then again i ran NeXTstep for my desktop for years...
<sahafeez> and i got my 1st mac as a gift with the OS X beta from SJ himself ;)
<sahafeez> so i drink the kool-aid
<sahafeez> what kernel level is that debian relase?
<sahafeez> they are on 2.6 now right
<flowolf> yep
<sahafeez> do you know what version it boots with?
<flowolf> 2.6.18-4-686
<sahafeez> shit.
<sahafeez> to bad. will not work.
<flowolf> ?
<sahafeez> need 2.6.19+ for raid controllor driver
<flowolf> then hope that the ubuntu guys will close some bug...
<flowolf> or try opensuse/fedora
<sahafeez> need support, so rhel, sles 10
<sahafeez> both which lack the driver. now i can dl the driver and install it on boot. test sles 10
<sahafeez> rhel sucks 
<sahafeez> i am not very smart. grub -> recovery mode. did not ask for a passwd.
<sahafeez> now i just have to figure out what is broken
<r00tintheb0x_> Could having two hard drives at two different UDMA levels cause RAID1 to fail?
<flowolf> lol
<r00tintheb0x_> :)
<flowolf> yet another raid bug report :)
<flowolf> r00tintheb0x: something really serious is bugged with raid in feisty
<r00tintheb0x_> hda=UDMA5hmm... 
<flowolf> I compiled a bug report yesterday
<r00tintheb0x_> right...
<flowolf> then switchted to debian :p
<r00tintheb0x_> lolol
<r00tintheb0x_> Well this is SuSE (gag), but the suse chanel isnt a good resource for questions about RAID.
<flowolf> -_-
<r00tintheb0x_> =)
<r00tintheb0x_> I think its a Kernel problem more than an Feisty problem.
<r00tintheb0x_> For Serverworks motherboards. (or whatever IDE chipset they use)
<Chadarius> I'm getting a "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0,2)" error during the Feisty server install. Any suggestions?
<Chadarius> never mind I was just being dumb :)
<Fudgenuckles> Hi, anyone know why fiesty doesn't have mod_security anymore?
<lionel> Fudgenuckles: it has been removed from Debian for licensing issues obviously
<lionel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache-mod-security/+bug/19832
<Fudgenuckles> lionel, thanks, i had no idea
<Fudgenuckles> lionel, is there an alternative to it?
<lionel> not that i know of
<server_> server noob here.  Does the default install of dapper Lamp server include FTP?
<sahafeez> no
<sahafeez> as l=ldap, a=apache, m=mysql, p=php
<server_> is there a good tutorial referance for setting it up
<sahafeez> the default server install is the bare min.
<server_> k
<sahafeez> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<server_> thanks.. I'll check it out...
<sahafeez> this is for 6.10 but should be the same.
<sahafeez> your welcome.
<lionel> hum...
<lionel> l of LAMP means Linux, not LDAP
<sahafeez> i think you will find that the server install has nothing, not even ssh
<sahafeez> bah
<sahafeez> i have ldap on the brian right now
<server_> Yea.. got ssh working last night. In fact I'm irc'ing via ssh into the server then using irssi
<ivoks> how hard could it be to install ssh? :)
<ivoks> for FTP, i recommend vsftpd
<server_> sudo aptitude install ssh
<sahafeez> that guide is good. i just started on ubuntu. i am a freebsd, gentoo, solaris guy
<ivoks> there goes aptitude again :D
<ajmitch> lionel: yes, you're not likely to need lots of ldap servers :)
<sahafeez> is there a diff between that and apt-get 
<sahafeez> as getting one working right is hard enough
<server_> w/aptitude if you want to completely remove someting... it works.. apt-get leaves stuff
<ivoks> server_: apt-get --purge remove doesn't leave anything
<server_> I stand corrected.. Learn something new every day!
<mralphabet> server_: a lot of the advantages that aptitude had are now in apt-get
<ivoks> right
<sahafeez> notice the doc page has ntp but not setting up an ntp server
<server_> good to know
<ivoks> btw, do-release-upgrade is awsome
<server_> what's that?
<ivoks> tool for dist upgrading servers
<ivoks> from edgy to feisty...
<server_> so if I did that on the dapper machine would it give me edgy.. then again to make it to fiesty?
<mralphabet> no
<ivoks> no, it isn't available in dapper
<mralphabet> dapper has to do the dist-upgrade if I remember correctly
<sahafeez> anyway to see what services are running like on solaris..
<ivoks> it will probably be, when new LTS comes out
<mralphabet> ps aux
<sahafeez> besides ps -ef | more
<mralphabet> netstat -e
<server_> oh.. well... dapper's been pretty stable .. probably won't do anything until the next LTs
<mralphabet> er netstat -a
<sahafeez> ugh, and ugh
<sahafeez> someone needs to port svcadm or launchd
<ivoks> why?
<sahafeez> its is cleaner, works better, etc...
<ivoks> cleaner than... ? :)
<sahafeez> ps aux
<ivoks> sahafeez: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ivoks> WIP
<sahafeez> cool.
<sahafeez> have you seen svc on solaris?
<ivoks> nope
<sahafeez> http://rafb.net/p/5zHwfF84.html
<ivoks> right, that's something upstart will do
<ivoks> not everything, cause there are tools aleardy for some stuff
<sahafeez> then you get this http://rafb.net/p/HZc01578.html
<ivoks> like update-rc.d
<sahafeez> that is part of the issue with linux. each distro is diff as far as that goes. 
<ivoks> you should look at distro as a separate operating system
<ivoks> not as linux (all distros)
<sahafeez> not that easy sometimes.
<ivoks> cause, what's the diff betwean solaris and linux, except kernel?
<sahafeez> there are major differences
<ivoks> if you don't count licenses :D
<ivoks> and different  arguments to programs with same names
<sahafeez> solaris was 1st
<ivoks> :DD
<sahafeez> however that is not the point.
<sahafeez> i really would love to ZFS on linux. that would make me jump up and down for joy
<ivoks> sun doesn't allow it
<sahafeez> no, GPL does not allow it.
<sahafeez> sun is fine with it.
<sahafeez> the reason that it cannot be in the code is a GPL restriction.
<sahafeez> GPL does not allow for you to link to non-gpl code
<sahafeez> for the most part. that is the reason that nvidia has that kernel loader nub
<sahafeez> ZFS has been ported to freebsd and os x
<ivoks_> shawarma: looking at #ubuntu-server, do you think it was a good thing to open it for support to? :)
<sahafeez> btw, i am very impressed with ubuntu. as this is the 1st time i have run it. i picked the server over sles and rhel for my network at work and part of the reason was the correct and polite answers in this channel
<ivoks_> well, we are new in support :)
<ivoks_> this was development-only channel before
<mralphabet> correct and polite?
<mralphabet> wow, people really stepped up to the plate ;)
<ivoks_> and.. we do have code of conduct
<sahafeez> well, have you ever tried to get an answer in #gentoo or #openbsd 
<mralphabet> sahafeez: no actually heh
<sahafeez> the answers in gentoo are useless and the answers in openbsd are correct and rude 
<ivoks_> when i used gentoo, i've never asked anything on #gentoo
<sahafeez> i did once or twice. got over it.
<sahafeez> i do have to admit that i can be a bit rude in openbsd as it is my main os for most things. however the docs are so damn good it gets really annoying when people do not even look at them. 
<sahafeez> my biggest issue with ububtu was i did not know were to start, however after getting pointed to the server doc pages i was good to go.
<ivoks> help.ubuntu.com
<sahafeez> yes, i know. and love it. very well done. 
<sahafeez> i am making notes on my pam+samba+ldap setup and hope to contrib them
<ivoks> i hate those setups
<ivoks> two passwords for same user
<sahafeez> well done right there is only one password - in ldap
<ivoks> i rather install nfs client on windows clients :)
<ivoks> sahafeez: but there are two in ldap
<sahafeez> i am replacing an w2k3 srvr and exchange with ubuntu and opengroupware
<ivoks> sahafeez: smbpassword and pampassword
<sahafeez> i do not care per-say as long as the tool changes both
<ivoks> :)
<sahafeez> opengroupware talks to ldap to for email, etc. so i need one location if i am going to make this work. has to work a simple as the ms AD stuff. 
<ivoks> ad is simple, but unreliable...
<sahafeez> windows is windows. i have had the same working setup with no issues for 3 years now. it just started to bork up - thus the move.
<sahafeez> i have always stayed away from things like ubuntu because i have a bad taste in my mouth from debain.
<ivoks> why? debian is great; thus, ubuntu is great :)
<sahafeez> bah. i think i started with debain pre-sarge
<sahafeez> rpm and redhate was not much better
<sahafeez> i stuck to slackware
<sahafeez> then gentoo
<mralphabet> I always loved slack
<sahafeez> i have my asterisk pbx on it right now.
<mralphabet> lack of a decent package manager made me look at something else
<ivoks> i always hated gentoo, even while i was using it :)
<sahafeez> i will be moving it to ubuntu if this other setup works. i only want one os
<sahafeez> i will be down to 2 x ubuntu and 1 x openbsd and very happy
<ivoks> one to rule them all xexexe
<mralphabet> I need to figure out if 2.6.20 has support for a promise sx4060 yet
<ivoks> promise sx...?
<sahafeez> ugh, i have been using zfs for so long i forget the format for /etc/exports. ugh...man page here i come
<ivoks> urgh... i would rather go to store and buy another one; this is something i actualy do :)
<ivoks> mralphabet: it doesn't support
<sahafeez> 3ware, repeat after me, 3ware
<ivoks> mralphabet: promise changed firmware
<ivoks> sahafeez: +++
<ivoks> mralphabet: and now it works only with their driver, which they have only for 2.4
<sahafeez> ebay it, get a 3ware
<mralphabet> sahafeez: it's what I have to work with, doesn't mean I'm happy with it, simply what I have
<mralphabet> ivoks: ;(
<sahafeez> the windows box i am replacing has a promise. not sure if it is part of the issue. 
<ivoks> most probably :D
<ivoks> 3ware is best for sata devices
<mralphabet> I have 4xide
<ivoks> smartd works, they even have their own tool for monitoring, which is great
<sahafeez> nfs in zfs - zfs sharenfs=on box/export/home
<ivoks> mralphabet: 3ware has IDE controlers too :)
<sahafeez> and you are done. no files to edit ;)
<sahafeez> i am going to port it myself ;)
<server_> back.. thanks for the suggestion on using vsftpd. It's now installed and I can connect but I can't upload any files.  Can you point me in the right direction?
<ivoks>  /etc/vsftpd.conf
<sahafeez> did you set the right permission on the dir you are uploading to
<ivoks> that file is well documented, so you understand what you have to change
<server_> it created a directory in the /home/ftp
<ivoks> sahafeez: by default upload is disabled
<ivoks> server_: open vsftpd.conf and read it, it's easy
<server_> i changed that in the config file
<ivoks> what did you change?
<sahafeez> ah, well then. i thought he would have read the config and it would be permissions
<server_> changed local permissions to allow.
<ivoks> local_enable=YES
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> and:
<ivoks> write_enable=YES
<server_> yep.
<ivoks> this will enable local users to upload and use ftp
<ivoks> not anonymous users
<server_> I logged in as both a password user and anonymous user .. didn't work either way
<ivoks> when you loged in as 'password' user, did you get you home dir?
<server_> yes
<ivoks> and you couldn't create files in it?
<server_> no
<ivoks> what ftp client did you use?
<server_> gftp
<ivoks> you restarted vsftpd service after changing config?
<server_> yes
<ivoks> are you sure you have write_enable=YES
<server_> brb.. I'll double check
<server_> yep.. it's enabled.. the config also mentions something about umask is 077 and some ftp clients use 022
<ivoks> you should leave umask at 027 or 022
<server_> ok
<ivoks> that depends on what you want
<server_> when I log in using a password it dumps me at /home/server
<ivoks> user is server?
<server_> which is my user name...duh!
<ivoks> that's ok
<ivoks> can you download files from ftp?
<server_> I'll check.. brb
<ivoks> don't tell my you are walking from computer to computer
<ivoks> use ssh
<shawarma> Er.. No. use ftp. :-)
<ivoks> :)
<server_> no.. not walking just finger impaired today.
<server_> it does up and down from the home directory however when I go to /home/ftp nothing... I had missed that I'd changed directories.
<server_> /home/ftp is a ftp "user" directory ?
<sahafeez> dumb question. is there a gui/gnome tool for network card management
<ivoks> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2786 - nice
<server_> networkmanager
<ivoks> server_: no
<sahafeez> thanks
<ivoks> server_: /home/ftp is for anonymouse users
<server_> ok.. that doesn't work locally.
<ivoks> of course
<ivoks> anonymouse users use existing user on linux
<ivoks> and home of that user - /home/ftp
<mralphabet> use sftp!
<sahafeez> can i move apt-get to apt-get.org and ln apt-get to atitude
<ivoks> i thing you don't want anonymouse access
<ivoks> sahafeez: you can do whatever you want, but i would advise such a move :)
<server_> k... I'll have to read the docs to see how to set up a generic password access and lock things to a specific directory.  I'm trying to set this up for others to send files to me.
<ivoks> s/would/wouldn't/ :)
<sahafeez> networkmanger is kde
<ivoks> sahafeez: not
<server_> knetworkmanager i think
<ivoks> sahafeez: network-manager is non-GUI
<server_> other is gnome
<ivoks> shawarma: network-manager-gnome is gnome, and knetworkmanager is kde UI part of it
<ivoks> ups...
<shawarma> huh?
<shawarma> Oh.
<shawarma> nm
<ivoks> that was for sahafeez 
<ivoks> sorry
<sahafeez> ah, thanks. learning how to search now with apt
<ivoks> apt-cache search; but these are #ubuntu related questions :)
<sahafeez> i know...i am reading...
<server_> thanks .. I'll read the docs and google for a while ... 
<flowolf> fabbione: are you there?
<ivoks> 'night
#ubuntu-server 2007-04-24
<Elazar> Was the LAMP server install option removed in Feisty Fawn?
<sahafeez> no
<Elazar> It's not showing up on the menu as an option for me.
<sahafeez> hum, was when i installed yesterday. 
<sahafeez> i did the easy install and it asked
<sahafeez> at some point
<Elazar> i.e. the Install to hard disk option in Normal mode?
<sahafeez> boot the cd, start the install 1st choice, normal mode.
<sahafeez> sorry i do not remmber more
#ubuntu-server 2007-04-29
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<foo> Bah, any reason for ubuntu to have a problem with RAID5 with the Perc card on a Dell 2950? Apparently, it has issues with 6 drives, but it works with 5. And now they are trying CentOS... and if it works, they'll probably use that. /me shakes head at ubuntu
<ivoks> foo: what kind of an issue?
<foo> ivoks: I wish they would have gotten the DRAC card for me so I could do this, bah. http://x01.ath.cx/temp/IMG_1306.JPG - this was an error he got... but, I'm really wanting to say it's a PEBKAC issue.
<ivoks> foo: this is PEBKAC
<ivoks> mouting proc on /root/proc
<ivoks> what else can i say? :)
<foo> heh
<foo> http://x01.ath.cx/temp/S1030024.JPG
<foo> And when he was installing centos, it said that
<foo> Again, I'm going to blame PEBKAC
<ivoks> why GPT? is it over 2TB?
<foo> Yes, 2.5. Not too sure about GPT (gparted). 6 500GB SATA drives on RAID5
<ivoks> good luck with creating GPT in centos :)
<ivoks> ubuntu supports it
<ivoks> anyway... you have to create gpt on it
<ivoks> this can't be done with fdisk
<ivoks> only with parted
<foo> CentOS just barfed, apparently
<foo> I see
<ivoks> but be careful
<ivoks> it's impossible to boot from disk with GPT partition table
<ivoks> if you have 386/amd64 architecture
<foo> Hm, grub should be on the MBR or the first drive?
<foo> I'd assume MBR
<foo> Right?
<ivoks> there is no MBR on GPT partition tables
<foo> So, you're saying because we have more than 2TB, we need to use gparted to make the partition
<ivoks> yes (ubuntu installer does that)
<ivoks> and you will need another disk for /boot, to be able to use grub
<foo> ok, and which ones don't? fedora, centos, debian
<ivoks> or you will boot from CD
<ivoks> don't know
<foo> ok
<ivoks> ubuntu will work
<foo> But you know centos doesn't support it, right?
<ivoks> not sure
<foo> alrighty
<ivoks> its been long time since i worked with redhats
<foo> That's good :)
<foo> ok, so, you're saying that I'll need a disk outside of the RAID5 for /boot to use grub?
<foo> for grub to use /boot, I think I meant
<ivoks> GPT is EFI's partition table
<ivoks> and EFI platform has special boot process
<ivoks> let's say 'BIOS has boot loader'
<ivoks> so, there is no MBR on GPT partition tables and BIOS from 386 arch will not know where to read from
<foo> What's EFI?
<ivoks> itanium
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<foo> The drive with /boot probably needs to be out of the RAID5 array, eh?
<ivoks> right
<foo> ok, so, since it's the 2950.. it supports 6 drives, we're going to need to do raid5 with 5 drives, 6th drive would be a 500GB drive with /boot.. and, I guess we could throw the OS on there too - no?
<ivoks> if i was you, i would add all disks in raid5 and additional small disk for system
<ivoks> i have couple of installations like that
<foo> Yeah, I thought about that, but (as they've told me, I don't have physical access) it can only support 6 drives
<ivoks> all of them have additional disk, but one is booting from CD
<foo> I see
<ivoks> booting from CD is not a good solution
* foo nods
<foo> Should they be able to stick another drive in there? 
<ivoks> hehe i don't know; i don't have that computer :)
<foo> hehe, ok
<maswan> I'd put 4 in a raid5 or raid10 for data and 2 small ones in a raid1 for OS
<foo> hm, I see
<ivoks> there is one more solution
<ivoks> two raid fileds 
<ivoks> and then connect them in LVM
<ivoks> so... raid5 out of 4 disks + mirror out of 2 disks
<ivoks> and then connect them with lvm
* foo really wishes they would have gotten the DRAC
<ivoks> do *not* crate one single disk + raid field and connect them with LVM
<foo> ok
<ivoks> if you loose that single disk, you loose all your data
<foo> yup, single point of failure
<jbsn> the quality and speed of the installation process in 7.04 seems to have degraded since 6.10
<jbsn> the auto-detection of hardware in 7.04 seems to take forever, while in 6.10, it was very quick, detecting the same hardware
<jbsn> 7.04 seems to be taking forever to calculate the lvm / partitions on a 250GB drive (its pretty bad, going on 5 minutes, compared to less than a minute in 6.10)
<jbsn> there any known problems with the installation / kernel in 7.04 on amd64 for ubuntu server? couldn't find anything specific on the site, wondered if anyone here had similar problems
<jbsn> its not the hardware, went back and reinstalled 6.10 after 7.04 on the same hardware and it was nice and quick.. 
<jbsn> 7.04 seems to be looking for hda, even when there is no hda (eg. just using sata, so its sda), but the installer doesn't seem to realize that.. keeps probing for hda..
#ubuntu-server 2008-04-21
<Synclair> hello?
<Synclair> is anybody there?
<Synclair> I need help binding SAMBA to a M$ Active Directory in a Domain Controller
<Synclair> hello?
<Scunizi> sometimes you have to wait a while.. there's also #linux
<Synclair> I know, but this question is ubuntu server admin related
<Scunizi> they might be having dinner, sleeping.. etc.. they are all over the world.. I got help one time from somone in Isreal at 3am his time.
<Scunizi> took him 15 min. to get to me though.
<Synclair> okey..
<Scunizi> Synclair: while waiting you might check this out.. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/118271-nt_status_access_denied-samba-problem.html
<Synclair> found this.. don't know if it'll work
<Synclair> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_&_Active_Directory
<Scunizi> Synclair: well.. I just looked samba up in synaptic and it's version 3.02..(on Gutsy) the link you posted says it requires 3.08 to function.. maybe hardy
<Synclair> I'm checking out the alpha release of samba 4..
<Synclair> http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/news/article/0,289142,sid39_gci1225944,00.html
<Shrugz> anyone know of a good flash editing program for ubuntu server and or regular ubuntu
<Shrugz> ?
<Synclair> like for you to create flash animations?
<Synclair> well.. you can try to use wine and run macromedia flash
<Synclair> or use virtualbox to emulate win
<Synclair> anyway, I'm off
<Shrugz> yes Synclair
<Shrugz> all the windows emulators on my pc
<Shrugz> are damaged
<Shrugz> and wont work for me
<Synclair> try in #ubuntu
<Synclair> or in #debian
<Shrugz> ive tried
<Shrugz> all over
<Synclair> here you won't get immediate support
<Shrugz> i never get a strait awnser
<Shrugz> true
<Synclair> try removing those packages using synaptic
<Synclair> or apt-get
<Shrugz> has Komilion been in here tonight
<Shrugz> ?
<Synclair> dunno
<Shrugz> kk
<Shrugz> thanks anyways man
<Shrugz> peace
<Synclair> beeen here for 45 minutes
<Shrugz> ahhh
<Synclair> gonna take some sleep
<Synclair> cya
<Shrugz> cya
<Synclair> leaving off to work in 6 hours :S
<osmosis> I dont get the whole JeOS thing.
<kraut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KANI2dpXLw&feature=related
<_ruben> Jeeves_: still encounting weird behaviour on the dutch archive mirror when using rsync (keep getting max conns reached when it tries to download the Release.gpg files)
<\sh> Ok, people....tomorrow there will be the first officially reported deployment of Hardy Server before Release on Rock Solid Production Servers...
<Jeeves_> \sh: Hmm
<Jeeves_> I run Hardy on the archive platform
<Jeeves_> Doesn't that count? :)
<Jeeves_> _ruben: Hmm. Strange
<\sh> Jeeves_, for canonical/ubuntu? you have to  :) but yes :)
<_ruben> Jeeves_: just tried the german mirror to see if its something strange with debmirror, but that went fine
<_ruben> wonder whats going on .. when using http: [ 78%] Getting: dists/hardy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz... dists/hardy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz failed 403 Forbidden
<\sh> _ruben, use archive.ubuntu.com directly for debmirror ;)
<_ruben> \sh: national packets tend to go faster than trans-atlantic ones, assuming the 'real' archive's hosted in the US ;)
<\sh> _ruben, regarding whois and my way to archive.u.c it's in GB ;)
<_ruben> \sh: ah, never bothered to check really :)
<\sh> _ruben, but I trust the source, not the copies ... because I had several issues with our german mirrors in the past...
<_ruben> Jeeves_: hmm .. on 2nd attempt it did work with http .. perhaps ended up on diff server
 * _ruben wouldnt trust german mirrors either ;)
<\sh> _ruben, that's why I have always also a local mirror of all supported distros at home and in the company...
<_ruben> lunch time .. bbiab
<_ruben> hehe
<_ruben> Welcome to the Ubuntu Master Archive mirror rsync server.
<_ruben> This server is located in London, United Kingdom.
<_ruben> If you are not an Ubuntu official country mirror, please consider
<_ruben> using a Ubuntu archive mirror closer to your physical location.
<Jeeves_> \sh: It is preferred to use the local mirror for your country
<Jeeves_> That makes sense in every way
<Jeeves_> Mirror admins should make sure everything works as it should
<Jeeves_> As must I
<Jeeves_> _ruben: The forbidden messages seem to occur because of Stale NFS handles
<Jeeves_> I'm not sure why
<_ruben> Jeeves_: ah
<Jeeves_> _ruben: I did change some things in the weekend
<Jeeves_> Are the forbidden messages of today?
<_ruben> Jeeves_: yes, but i think i have seen them before as well
<Jeeves_> _ruben: Before is 'ok'
<Jeeves_> I want to know if the issues are still there, since my changes this weekend
<_ruben> heh .. the master archive is giving me also, yet other, problems .. debmirror wants to download mobile-application-service and its failing md5sum check :p
<_ruben> Jeeves_: well, first http attempt bailed out with some 404 and 403's .. next attempt went fine
<_ruben> lets see how it goes now
<_ruben> no problems now (with http)
<Jeeves_> _ruben: Hmm
<_ruben> unless its doing some local caching (debmirror itself) im not aware of
<_ruben> doubt that , though
<_ruben> Jeeves_: any plans for mirroring cdimage.u.c btw? like the jeos isos, etc
<Jeeves_> _ruben: I do mirror some of cdimage
<Jeeves_> Where are the jeos iso's ?
<_ruben> hmm .. last time i checked i couldnt fine em, lemme find em on cdimage
<_ruben> Jeeves_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/jeos/
<_ruben> Jeeves_: when i got http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com .. i can only see dvd images, or am i missing smth?
<_ruben> i am missing smth :)
<_ruben> cd images are under releases .. and dvd images are under cdimages :p
<Jeeves_> The official iso's are under releases
<Jeeves_> dvd-images aren't official
<_ruben> ah
<Jeeves_> _ruben: Jeos will be mirrored soon
<_ruben> Jeeves_: nice :)
<foolano> should I open a bug in ubuntu and debian if the same bug exists in both distros or just in one of them?
<_ruben> foolano: both, so they fix it in debian and ubuntu can apply presure to debian, and then sync the fix :)
<Jeeves_> _ruben: Syncing as we speak
<Jeeves_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-jeos/releases/
<foolano> _ruben: ok :) i just didnt want to be a pain in the ass, repeating stuff :)
<_ruben> foolano: when you file the ubuntu bug, make sure to link it to the debian one (via: also affects distribution)
<foolano> _ruben: ok, i already filed a bug in debian
<_ruben> Jeeves_: the rsync issue remains strange, just tried a manual rsync from a opensuse box behind the same nat gateway: no problems getting the file
<Jeeves_> _ruben: I've got two servers running here
<Jeeves_> One of them is indeed busy rsyncing stuff, (x4, the limit)
<_ruben> Jeeves_: sigh .. thought i'd use the ip addresses directly to see if its one of the servers thats giving me problems .. though now both ips and the hostname work like a charm (with manual rsync)
 * Jeeves_ killed some rsync's
<Jeeves_> _ruben: Better now?
<_ruben> Jeeves_: 3 successful attempts in a row just now, so i guess that's a yes :)
<Jeeves_> Good :)
<_ruben> daily cronjob enabled ;)
 * _ruben wonders how many sync scripts get fired up every night at 4:25 (or whatever the default time is for cron.daily) :-P
<_ruben> ah, 6:25 on ubuntu it seems
<Jeeves_> _ruben: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/stats/cacti/graph_120.html
<_ruben> Jeeves_: probably some gmt offset there? since the spike seems to be at 7:25 ;)
<Jeeves_> _ruben: :)
<Jeeves_> ubuntu@ftp:~/htdocs/ubuntu-cdimage-jeos$ du -chs .
<Jeeves_> 621M	.
<Jeeves_> 621M	total
<Jeeves_> That should be jeos
<_ruben> nice
<_ruben> cant wait till i get to reuse an old backup server as a san (iscsi) so i can store even more stuff like this :)
<binarical-ap1> i need some help changing the default font size displayed on my servers cli , can someone help me ?
<binarical-ap1> im currently running hardy, its generally a heave it hdless server , however reason being that i just added sdb and have it hooked up right now, id like to change the text size to something alot smaller. can someone point me to how i might be able to configure it ?
<binarical-ap1> i could work around it with ssh and webmin, however ...... just for the fun of it ......
<binarical-ap1> anyone ?
<Deeps> Only suggestions I have are: get a smaller screen, or ask google. Can't say I've ever tried to do anything like you're suggesting.
<binarical-ap1> thanks deeps
<sommer> binarical-ap1: add vga=791 to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<_ruben> if framebuffer is operational that is ;)
<binarical-ap1> okay thats......nano *
<binarical-ap1> thanks guys
<binarical-ap1> how can i enable framebuffer?
<_ruben> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<_ruben> not sure if that article covers everything .. involves some de-blacklisting of modules
<_ruben> all fb stuff is blacklisted by default afaik
<binarical-ap1>  /boot/grub/menu.1st = MENU.1ST or MENU.LST
<binarical-ap1> ?
<_ruben> L
<binarical-ap1> :D
<_ruben> font creators should put more effort in distinguising 1 and l :p
<ScottK> If someone is in an enterprising mood, there's a .1 update for courier that we don't have yet for Hardy that might be worth having.
<wyleyrabbit> Hi
<wyleyrabbit> For our server (dual xeon 3 GHz, 2 GB, 1.2 TB of RAID5) here at the office (does web, mail, spam filtering, ftp, etc.) we're using Centos 4. Would there any significant benefit to moving over to ubuntu server?
<emgent> support/security/newest packages...  other? :)
<wyleyrabbit> emgent, just reading about mail server features. Apparently ubuntu server uses Postfix. Our current server on Centos is using Sendmail. Does sendmail work in ubuntu server?
<lamont> as well as it does anywhere
<emgent> lamont +\
<emgent> +1
<emgent>   sendmail | 8.14.2-2build1 | hardy/universe | source, all
<ScottK> lamont: Do you have any interest in SE Linux on hppa?  setools FTBFS on hppa due to the usual Java situation there.
<lamont> ScottK: yes, and about 30 things ahead of it in my queue.
<lamont> IOW, "feh"
<ScottK> lamont: OK.  I figure I've let you know.  That's about all I can do.  Good luck.
<lamont> danke
<lamont> it'll get fixed in intrepid, maybe.
<ScottK> It's one of manoj's packages, so have fun with the build system.
<JimmyTheGeek> anyone got a good link or two for a newbie who's migrating from Windows?
<kirkland`> JimmyTheGeek: you can use this when searching for help: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/search.html
 * delcoyote hi
<mvo> could someone please check if #112631 if that is a problem of general concern for ldap users who upgrade form dapper->hardy?
<bipolar> ugh... maybe someone in here will be able to help me...  Does anyone know of any tools for cloning/imaging an ubuntu installation? Ubuntu's use of UUID's seems to have made the job more difficult. Basicly I would think I'd need a script to run on the first start of the new system that would set the proper partitions in fstab, along with some other things.
<brewmaster_> Is there a way to mirror the changes i make in thunderbird to my folder layout, messages, etc. on the main mail server?
<good_dana> brewmaster_: how are you getting your mail?
<brewmaster_> pop3
<good_dana> no
<brewmaster_> hrm
<good_dana> pop3 is basically 1 way communication
<brewmaster_> i guess i could do it with imap?
<Jeeves_> Yes, you could
<brewmaster_> i'm assuming that my mail server probably has only pop3 and not both
<Jeeves_> brewmaster_: That depends. Is it your server?
<brewmaster_> yeah
<brewmaster_> dedicated
<brewmaster_> lemme check...
<good_dana> brewmaster_: can you install things on it?
<brewmaster_> yeah
<brewmaster_> i do have IMAP :)
<brewmaster_> okay, so how would i sync local and remote accounts?
<brewmaster_> i want all local changes -- move, delete, create folder, etc. -- to occur on the remote server
<brewmaster_> originally, i just left all messages on the server
<brewmaster_> ran into problems when a machine died and the account had +192000 messages :(
<brewmaster_> on the serer
<brewmaster_> server
<brewmaster_> am i to understand that just using IMAP will basically solve all my problems?
<brewmaster_> looks that way...
<Jeeves_> brewmaster_: Yes
<Jeeves_> If you use it correctly
<brewmaster_> jeeves_, i never knew IMAP was so good
<Jeeves_> :)
<rdkl18> good morning
<rdkl18> i used ext3 as a filesystem for vmware-server....kind of slow...any thoughts?
<kirkland> rdkl18: i use xfs anywhere performance is desired
<rdkl18> thanks kirkland:  even with usb externals?
<kirkland> rdkl18: as of hardy, i'm using xfs almost everywhere
<rdkl18> cool.
<NewGuyPete> I have server 7.10 installed is there any way to change it from black and white to say black and green?
<mactimes> NewGuyPete: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-change-the-color-of-my-shell-prompt-under-linux-or-unix/
<NewGuyPete> all right thanks  :D
<mactimes> Yw.
<mactimes> NewGuyPete: You may also wish to look at 'man setterm'
<NewGuyPete> ooh :D thanks again :D
<mactimes> Np.
<NewGuyPete> is it normal for it (ubuntu 7.10 server) to continue starting proccess once it displays the user log in prompt?
<Cahan> does it for my 7.04 server too, just hit return and you can login
<NewGuyPete> yeah, I was just wondering lol it dosent look very tidy :/
<sommer> it's normal, the thought being it allows you the login at the first possible moment
<sommer> least that's my understanding :)
<NewGuyPete> makes sence
<NewGuyPete> ^_^
<zul> Is it worth to have a php5 debug package based on php5-cli?
<sommer> zul: sure, I like it
<zul> I was thinking for segfaults and the like we can get more info for upstream
<zul> obviously not for hardy ;)
<sommer> ah, I really only using it for php -i ...which gives you the output of phpinfo();
<sommer> it's good and greppable :)
<NewGuyPete> is ther a CLI internet radio?
<NewGuyPete> there*
<scapegoat> You cna try icecast (www.icecast.org)
<NewGuyPete> hmm yeah
<NewGuyPete> thanks
<NewGuyPete> hmm I wonder mplayer /internet-radio.pls
<scapegoat> oh you want to listen to a stream, not host it?
<NewGuyPete> at first just listen, but I think i'll have a look at hosting
<scapegoat> if mpg123 is still around, that worked a CLI player
<NewGuyPete> is there a command to eject the CD driver (the button is broken)
<NewGuyPete> mpg123, i've heard about that
<sommer> NewGuyPete: mplayer -playlist file.pls... should work
<NewGuyPete> great :D
<NewGuyPete>  mplayer -playlist http://server4.kawaii-radio.net:9000/ w00t it works :D
<sommer> party!
<NewGuyPete> can wine be run via the command line?
<ScottK> NewGuyPete: You'll want to talk to YokoZar on #ubuntu-motu about wine stuff.  He's not there right now though.
<NewGuyPete> all right thanks ^_^
<JaxxMaxx_> How do I reattach screens that were started by other instances of screen?
<JaxxMaxx_> didn't necessarily detach them properly first...
<Jeeves_> screen -rd
<JaxxMaxx_> Thanks Muchly, Jeeves_
<Jeeves_> np
#ubuntu-server 2008-04-22
<emgent> heya dendrobates
<JaxxMaxx_> How would I get mysql   to show me all the information in a given table?   I think I need to brush up on my MySQL syntax...
<sommer> JaxxMaxx_: do you want the contents of the table, or the structure?
<JaxxMaxx_> structure, I guess.  I want to make sure this schema import worked
<JaxxMaxx_> it was complaining about a create table statement, didn't like a DEFAULT declaration in an AUTO_INCREMENT value
<sommer> show create table, or show table create... will give you the creation statement
<sommer> that is show create table table_name
<sommer> or the other way around :)
<JaxxMaxx_> how would one show the content, then?
<sommer> select * from table_name
<JaxxMaxx_> I don't trust this damned Dialup-Admin  interface to FreeRadius anymore... =]
<sommer> heh, ya freeradius is kind of a monster to setup
<JaxxMaxx_> doesn't look like anyone's updated the Wikis or HOWTOs since they came out with version 2.0.0
<JaxxMaxx_> Finally I got 2.0.3 package made and installed
<JaxxMaxx_> basic auths worked
<JaxxMaxx_> now to integrate MySQL support
<JaxxMaxx_> have any recommended tools for MySQL administration, sommer ?
<JaxxMaxx_> now it wants me to create some d ummy data, but I haven't a clue for that.   Always used the Windows version of MySQL before
<sommer> mysqlclient, is usually what I use cli
<sommer> it's the same thing :)
<JaxxMaxx_> no, there were Windows .exe GUI things =]
<sommer> the good thing about mysql is that it has great documentation, if you run into an issue you can just google "mysql issue"
<JaxxMaxx_> I suppose I'll be running in to MySQL more often, should get a primer book or something...
<sommer> mysqladmin runs on Linux as well, should be in the repos I'd think
<JaxxMaxx_> yeah, been using that one
<JaxxMaxx_> it's commands are pretty basic
<JaxxMaxx_> compared to the regular 'mysql'  CLI
<sommer> I think any gui isn't going to be quite as feature full as the cli utilities
<JaxxMaxx_> GUI helps when you dunno the syntaxes. =]
<JaxxMaxx_> I just wanna put some dummy rows into certain tables to follow the testing documentation
<sommer> you'll want to look into the insert statement for that
<JaxxMaxx_> will a package manager tell me what the Base install directory of a package would be?
<JaxxMaxx_> one of these .conf files wants the base directory of radiusd  and I'm not sure which of the 3 it wants
<sommer> you can find all the files in a package with dpkg -L package_name
<sommer> I think "base directory" would only relate to specific packages, or could mean different things for different packages
<JaxxMaxx_> well, gave it the right folder far as I can figure
<JaxxMaxx_> now to see if the page renders proper
<JaxxMaxx_> well, the daemon came back up, no errors reported...
<JaxxMaxx_> this web interface is still spouting errors in several places, grr
 * dthacker is still hungry
<Jester45> does have general knowledge on how to setup a backend server for sql? so that the backend machine is conected only though the frontend but can still get updates
<Jester45> would it be to set the frontend's 2nic and backends nic to a seprate network and then use iptables to route?
<Jester45> i only can have 1 incoming line but # of servers isnt limited (to a resonable amount)
<Jeeves_> Jester45: Don't use iptables to route
<Jeeves_> use ip to route
<Jester45> ok
<Jeeves_> You can use iptables to NAT
<Jeeves_> If that's what you mean
<Jester45> i dont have the 2nd machine yet but im trying to learn about this before i have to set it up
<Jeeves_> It's quite easy
<Jester45> well im not really sure what one i want
<Jester45> i just need the backend to be able to get updates (use apt) and for me to have ssh access
<Jeeves_> Jester45: Direct ssh-access? Or via the frontend, and use it like a hop
<Jester45> and be able to use sql on it
<Jester45> direct would be prefered... 1 less step
<Jester45> but it doesnt matter that much
<Jeeves_> Than why wouldn't you just connect it as an frontend :)
<Jester45> because  sql access is high on the machine
<Jester45> ever used torrentflux before?
<Jester45> well its a pretty complex webui that accesses sql for everything
<Jester45> this is for school my teacher is trying to teach me load balancing i guess
<Jester45> i have 5 machines and i need to keep the pages loading quick without the users knowing the difference
<Jeeves_> ok
<Jeeves_> But why wouldn't you want to connect the sql-box in the same external network as the frontends
<Jester45> i only get 1 external port
<Jester45> lol hes making it hard on me... no hubs/switches
<Jester45> but i do get all the network cards the machines can fit
<Jester45> thats the first thing i tried was connecting the 1 port to a switch
<Jester45> he said that would be to easy and wants to see what i  can do
<Jeeves_> Ah yes
 * Jester45 bragged that linux would bet his windows boxes
<Jeeves_> It will
<Jester45> now i have to prove it
<Jeeves_> But if you don't have a switch, it's not very usefull
<Jester45> why not
<Jester45> the frontend machine can have 4 nics
<Jester45> 1 to the internet 1 to sql and i have 2 for storage if i need it
<\sh> but it won't have the bandwidth for pushing all the data between the 4 nics...even when you have a HP box with 4 133MHz slots for your GigE
<Jeeves_> \sh: Hmm. That will be ok
<Jeeves_> It will just be a hell to route the stuff
<Jester45> its not going to be used for anything other than loading pages... just lots of them
<Jeeves_> You're network will become a mess
<Jeeves_> Jester45: How may webservers do you have?
<Jester45> i have 5 machines i can use
<\sh> Jeeves_, regarding traffic and pushing it e.g. from NIC1 Slot1 to NIC2 Slot2 it's not a good idea inside a single server...
<Jester45> right now i just have 1 running everything they are all p4@2.7ghz 512mb ddr
<Jester45> 1 machine has 1gb in it
<sgrover> Anyone have insight into getting MSSQL support in PHP via PEAR on Gutsy.  (Phew.. that was a mouthful)
<\sh> sgrover, it 6:48am in germany..you scare the devil out of me ;)
<Jester45> \sh, but i cant use a switch
<Jeeves_> \sh: You have a few hundred mbits available between those nics :)
<sgrover> \sh: :)  sry.. 10:48 pm here...
<Jester45> im not sure it would help but i could transfer between the backends
<Jester45> if needed
<sgrover> Found some docs in the forums for Feisty, but they fail with libsnmp10-dev
<Jeeves_> Jester45: It can be done, but it would be stupid
<Jeeves_> (Coming from someone who builds these kind of platforms, tell your teacher the assignment makes no sense)
<\sh> Jeeves_, shared mbits yes..or you use a e.g. dl585 with 4 cores and separated bridges to those pci slots but IO traffic is sometimes more then you think about a good switch is a better solution..
<\sh> sgrover, apt-get install php5-sybase
<Jeeves_> \sh: Off course, a switch is a better solution :)
<\sh> sgrover, I don't know any PEAR solution for that :)
<sgrover> \sh - I don't think that'll fix the PEAR part though.
<Jester45> \sh, i cant use a switch part of his "lets make it fun" thing
<sgrover> guess there's no harm in trying (working in a testing VM)
<\sh> sgrover, well, I only know that sybase part...because imho there is no scripted interface for it (inside pear)
<Jeeves_> sgrover: There were issues to get MSSQL support in PHP
<sgrover> php-db says it supports mssql - if the drivers are installed
<sgrover> (or maybe if they are enabled at compile time)
<sgrover> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/web/php-db
<\sh> sgrover, the driver is php5-sybase...php-db is just an object model for your php scripts to have a simple interface to any SQL stuff which php-db is supporting
<sgrover> so.. php-db is an abstraction layer similar in concept to PearDB?
<\sh> sgrover, yes
<sgrover> Thank you.  I really don't want to write platform specific code.. :)
<\sh> sgrover, and you need the binary drivers for the rest...(e.g. connecting to the mssql) which is done by the php5-sybase package, just because mssql is a sybase fork ,-)
<\sh> so...now something for the real life work...
<\sh> shutting down hellside 7TB storage server
<sgrover> Thanks \sh - now I need to learn ANOTHER abstraction layer.. :)
<sgrover> looks like php-db is superceeding Pear-DB?
<Jester45> thanks for the help i guess i will google a lot more
<emgent> hello people
<\sh> sgrover, well, you have the luck not to deal with the mssql jdbc driver on linux ;)
<sgrover> \sh: jdbc (when working on PHP), and mssql would be a bad combination.
<sgrover> I don't mind mssql itself, but the connection issues from FOSS platforms is a pain.
<_ruben> Jeeves_: ping
<Jeeves_> _ruben: Sorry, no time today
<Jeeves_> Gotta run
<_ruben> Jeeves_: sure, no problem
<kraut> moin
<Syntux> is there anyway to point a source.list config into a local ISO file ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> try using apt-cd to add the cd (not sure if the tool exists anymore)
<Syntux> no it's not
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can try addding a line with correct syntax using deb cdrom: or using deb file:///
<Kamping_Kaiser> cdrom looks like this:
<Kamping_Kaiser> # deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r0 _Etch_ - Official Multi-architecture i386/amd64/powerpc NETINST #1 20070407-13:10]/ etch contrib main
<Kamping_Kaiser> file looks like this:
<Kamping_Kaiser> deb file:///home/kgoetz/Desktop/ToPng/Debian/DebianMirror/ etch main
<Kamping_Kaiser> (i'm running debian, obviously enough :))
<Syntux> lovely, thanks :-)
<Syntux> rsync with DVD image is useful now :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D glad it helps
<soren> It's called "apt-cdrom"
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu, find apt-cd
<ubotu> No packages matching 'apt-cd' could be found
<Kamping_Kaiser> aah.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Package apt-cdrom does not exist in gutsy
<soren> It's in apt.
<Kamping_Kaiser> so its still been removed ;)
<soren> !apt-file apt-cdrom
<soren> *shrug* It was worth a try.
<soren> It is in apt.
<Syntux> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> <dpkg> Debian Search of 'apt-cdrom' (4): (/usr/bin/apt-cdrom) in admin/apt ;; (/usr/share/fish/completions/apt-cdrom.fish) in shells/fish ;; (/usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-cdrom-check) in gnome/update-notifier ;; (/usr/share/doc/dahb-html/html/apt-cdrom.html) in non-free/doc/dahb-html.
<Syntux> this way is easier.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu wont find anything
 * Kamping_Kaiser larts ubotu for complaing about referring to him
<appelza> how would I get this installed:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<ScottK> jdstrand: Could you make a clear recommendation for me on how we should proceed with Bug #203948
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203948 in zaptel "zaptel 1.4.8~dfsg-1 fails to compile under kernel 2.6.24" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203948
<jdstrand> ScottK: as shipped, it is utterly broken
<ScottK> OK.  So just grab the latest from unstable and go with it?
<jdstrand> ScottK: so we need to update the package. I am currently using 1:1.4.9.2~dfsg-1
<jdstrand> ScottK: let me try 1.4.10~dfsg with my updated kernel
<jdstrand> ScottK: give my a minute
<jdstrand> me
<ScottK> Sure.
<jdstrand> ScottK: 1.4.10~dfsg works fine here for me (ztdummy and zaptel modules load fine, and good sound quality w/ my recompiled kernel)
<ScottK> Would you please mark in the bug that you recommend we sync that.
<ivoks> ummm...
<ivoks> we have two portmap and nfs-common start scripts in hardy
<jdstrand> ScottK: done
<ivoks> in rcS.d and rc2.d
<ScottK> jdstrand: Thanks.
<jdstrand> np
<gouki> Hi. Does anyone know of a CDP backup solution? I've had several services on the backup server, but none of them supports CDP.
<nijaba> gouki: you mean having an full time copy of your data from one dc SAN to another?
<gouki> nijaba: Not sure I understand what you mean. I'm looking for a backup solution that doesnt' rely on schedules. Everytime there is a change to a file, the backup server does an incremental backup.
<nijaba> gouki: IIRC some file systems provides that, but I do not know of any OSS backup tool that does it
<ivoks> gouki: that's easy to script
<ivoks> you need python-pynotify and tar
<ivoks> pynotify keeps record of changed files and with tar you can do incremental backup
<ivoks> maybe i should start selling my solution and earn big money :D
<Deeps> gouki: could SVN your entire file system?
<ivoks> or that
<Deeps> set a cronjob to svn commit every minute
<Deeps> bit hacky, result in massive duplication of files, halving your total available disk space, and could result in a fair amount of load each time it tries to commit
<Deeps> so probably not a great idea, heh.
<ivoks> Deeps: imho, it's better to use kernel internal notify system
<ivoks> and c, python or some else binding
<zul> or you could use a netapp filer
<ScottK> jdstrand: Sync'ed.
<jdstrand> ScottK: thanks!
<Deeps> aye
<Deeps> the cronjob approach is probably the worst, heh
<gouki> sorry everyone, I was having breakfast
<gouki> The thing is ... The server would be running GNU/Linux and the clients MS Windows.
<gouki> ivoks: I liked your solution.
<gouki> pynotify can keep records of an entire filesystem? How would tar be activated when a changed occured?
 * gouki loves the solutions coming out of #ubuntu- channels. 
<ivoks> gouki: well, on file change you can start tar from python
<ivoks> gouki: altough, if files change frequently, your disk will die very soon :)
<ivoks> gouki: cp would be better than tar... cp /orig/filename /backup/filename.$DATE
<gouki> ivoks: I was actually thinking of limiting continuous data protection to a smaller part of the disk, say c:\cdp
<ivoks> c:?
<ivoks> ubuntu doesn't have C: :)
<gouki> ivoks: yes ... Like I said, clients are running MS Windows.
<ivoks> i missed that part... you can't use python pynotify on windows
<ivoks> but you could set up ubuntu server
<ivoks> which would mount windows shares and then track changes on those shares
<binarical-ap1> how do i back up my server?. im running webmin and would like to back up my system , it says :directory /etc/bacula was not found. what should i install to back up ?
<ivoks> binarical-ap1: bacula is enterprise-like backup solution
<binarical-ap1> persepctivly , how can i setup the bacj up system
<ivoks> if you don't know what is it, you probably don't need it
<gouki> binarical-ap1: I would recommend restore-ee (restore-backup.com)
<gouki> ivoks: good idea!
<binarical-ap1> thanks gouki
<MatthewMetzger> binarical-ap1: If you want to back up more than one computer and you are a sysadmin, I recommend backuppc
<gouki> ivoks: Actually, great idea. More centralized and more easy to administer.
<binarical-ap1> id like to back up my system so as to avoid massive reinstallations once i upgrade my storage media
<binarical-ap1> aka .image backup or something
<gouki> binarical-ap1: Look into clonezilla
<gouki> binarical-ap1: Free ghost like solution
<binarical-ap1> thanks guys
<binarical-ap1> is there a simple ubuntu .....apt-get option?
<MatthewMetzger> gouki: Restore-backup.com looks a lot like backuppc (features are similar) from the website. Do you have much experience using this software?
<gouki> MatthewMetzger: Yes, I've been using it for a while now. Anything I can help you with?
<MatthewMetzger> gouki: nothing in particular, I've implemented backuppc for our organization and it works well, but I'm always looking for good software (best practices).
<gouki> MatthewMetzger: I have restore-ee (livecd version, actually) running on our quality datacenter. working with 30 clients (windows), 12 mysql, and 6 sftp
<gouki> MatthewMetzger: Has been working OK so far.
<MatthewMetzger> gouki: Do you know if it handles OS X resource forks well?
<gouki> MatthewMetzger: No idea.
<MatthewMetzger> gouki: It looks like a good solution, especially in backing up windows clients. Almost all our computers are OS X
<gouki> MatthewMetzger: Do you guys have anything similar to Continuous Data Protection?
<gouki> MatthewMetzger: It works pretty good with Windows clients. Since we don't have a single OS X running, I haven't had the chance.
<MatthewMetzger> gouki: No we don't . We have automatic network backups made once a day.
<gouki> MatthewMetzger: Yeah, we too. The 'problem' is that for some WEIRD reason, they don't want schedules now. Not even a full every 5 minutes :)
<MatthewMetzger> gouki: I've been browsing the restore website and I can't find out if it pools the files. backuppc only stores one file, even if that file exists on 100 computers. It uses hard links to accomplish this. That saves an enormous amount of disk space. Our entire school is backed up using about 275 GB right now (because of pooling).
<gouki> MatthewMetzger: Good question. But I don't believe it does that.
<MatthewMetzger> gouki: thanks. I don't see any mention of that on the website. It's a killer feature of backuppc as it saves tons of money on storage media.
<gouki> MatthewMetzger: No doubt!
 * gouki looks into backuppc :)
<MatthewMetzger> gouki: I like how restore uses webDAV, but I'm not sure if it makes restores easier yet. I'll have to do more research.
<ivoks> backuppc does that?
<ivoks> oh, and i did my own script to do that... it's 10 lines long :)
<ivoks> take care..
<Jeeves_> _ruben: I'm back. What's up?
<_ruben> Jeeves_: noticed an error in my nightly scheduled debmirror cronjob .. but then realised it was most likely due to the (expected) peak around the default cron.daily time ;-)
<_ruben> stale nfs thingie
<Jeeves_> Hmm
<_ruben> rsync: readlink "/dists/gutsy-security/Release.gpg" (in ubuntu) failed: Stale NFS file handle (70)
<Jeeves_> Hmm
<Jeeves_> i'll try to think of something..
<_ruben> changed schedule to every 6hrs to avoid that peak time and have a slightly more up-to-date local mirror .. will know in the morning how the next few syncs will go/have gone ;-)
<_ruben> (might reduce it once a day again, once all quircks are worked out)
<aquo> can anybody recommend me some supplier for server racks and especially shelters beside rittal and lampertz?
 * _ruben loves his dell racks
<good_dana> APC
<aquo> especially for american and asien market, as those big racks are expensive to carry around ... ;)
<_ruben> too bad we're forced to use rital ones as well (no free dell racks at that colo) :(
<aquo> ah, apc ... i forgot about those.
<good_dana> aquo: are you in need of cabinets with wheels or actual 42u racks?
<aquo> good_dana: not sure, i think i need both types.
<good_dana> startech makes some pretty inexpensive small racks
<good_dana> and i like the cable management features that come with ortronics rack
<aquo> i think the main thing is not about racks, but about physical security ...
<aquo> in the moment the company buys products from lampertz, but as transportation of those safes from europe to asia is expensive it would be nice to know some other suppliers.
<nxvl> nijaba: around?
<nijaba> nxvl: hello
<nxvl> nijaba: did you know why is iso.qa closed?
<nijaba> nxvl: certainly preparing for final release testing I would think
<nijaba> nxvl: heno in #ubuntu-devel would have an authoritative answer
<nxvl> so, later today or tomorow the final isos will be there maybe
 * nxvl HUGS nijaba 
<nxvl> :D
<omnz0r> j0, how do I output a list of all groups on a ubuntu server?
<_ruben> cat /etc/groups
<omnz0r> thanks _ruben, do you by any chance have any experience with syslog-ng also?
<_ruben> nope, been meaning to look into it, but havent gotten around to do so yet
<omnz0r> ok, to genpub then: When restarting syslog-ng it says I have an error in this line: "group(log);" in the options section of the .conf file ... any thoughts on that?
<_ruben> i think its a syslog-ng internal group thing, not related to user groups
<omnz0r> aha
<omnz0r> Ok, I'll try and look more into it then
<AtomicSpark> hey guys, what's the linux command to display the users and groups on the machine (not just currently connected, all)? google fails me.
<zul> finger?
<crbrocket> getent
<crbrocket> getent passwd
<crbrocket> getent group\
<crbrocket> sorry no \
<crbrocket> and for a specific entry just put the username or group at the end of those commands
<zul> mathiaz: I might have a fix for that php5 and recode bug that I need to test first
<mathiaz> zul: great - it seems that the upstream commit didn't fix it
<zul> mathiaz: yep we have the upstream "fix" ill let you know
<nxvl> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ -> testing time!
<zul> nxvl: not quite yet :)
<JaxxMaxx_> anyone else get a chuckle out of how WinXP SP3 is supposedly "released" just a couple days before 8.04 is pushed out?
<Cahan> JaxxMaxx_, SP3 has been available since December if you know where to look
<JaxxMaxx_> I can just imagine all those MS managers congratulating themselves on beating that pesky Linux thing out the door :)
<good_dana> JaxxMaxx: i dont think there's as much hardy/sp3 rivalry as you think
<Cahan> SP3 is mostly just bug fixes and some very lovely performance increases for an ageing OS that the public prefer over the lumbering behamoth of an OS that Vista is
<ScottK> It's been years since I cared about Windows, myself.
<good_dana> i support windows desktops, windows servers, and linux servers. i run *nix only at home, sp3 has 0 effect on my thoughts on linux or windows
<good_dana> hardy coming out is great but, i dont really even see the two as competing products
<matgeek> Hi! I am a new subscriber on the Ubuntu SErver Mailing Iist.  Have to go to doctor, before meeting starts I would like to mention that with the netfront fix the Xen source for Ubuntu 2.6.24 looks like it is fully functional.  Have been running dom0 for over a week now, and domU is wrking well too.  This is on a single box thoiugh, not a cluster.
<binarical-ap1> hi people, does any one know of "programming languages" with "free teaching resources"...... or if anyone knows of any good solid books on php or c++, and may have the heart to share their digital copies with me ....... could you send them to r2d2@crapperbox.dnsalias.com ........... id really appreciate that. thanks
<ScottK> Dive Into Python is Free.  It's even packaged for Debian/Ubuntu IIRC.
<binarical-ap1> ill look into that , thanks ScottK
#ubuntu-server 2008-04-23
<rhineheart_m> hello.. I have this warning in my chkrootkit output Checking `lkm'... find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be ahello.. I have this warning in my chkrootkit output Checking `lkm'... find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver. Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option. Earlier results may have failed to include...
<rhineheart_m> ...directories that should have been searched.bug in your filesystem driver. Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option. Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have beensearched.
<mok0> rhineheart_m: you may want to run fsck on the fs
<rhineheart_m> how to do it?
<mok0> you can't fsck a mounted filesystem... I can't remember how your force a fsck check on reboot
<mok0> but you can do it from the live cd
<rhineheart_m> but is it alright to just  ignore the waning?
<mok0> rhineheart_m: the message may be due to an error in the filesystem. you should try to see if fsck will fix it.
<owh> mok0: You can boot into rescue mode from within grub, then remount the rootfs, then fsck it.
<mok0> rhineheart_m: ^
<mok0> owh: thx
<rhineheart_m> owh: is it a security concern?
<mok0> rhineheart_m: it could be, if your system has been compromised
<rhineheart_m> ows... my box has been running for a month already...
<mok0> rhineheart_m: but first check if it's something else
<rhineheart_m> and I don't like to ruin its uptime
<mok0> rhineheart_m: :-)
<owh> IMHO uptime should be no concern at all for a compromised machine.
<owh> s/compromised/possibly compromised/
<mok0> rhineheart_m: what ports are open on the machine?
<rhineheart_m> SMTP, IMAP, POP3, http
<mok0> Have you got joomla
<rhineheart_m> yep. but I currently made it offline
<mok0> beware of that, there are several exploits for joomla plugins
<mok0> rhineheart_m: you need to turn php safemode on
<rhineheart_m> but I have drupal.. is it alright?
<mok0> rhineheart_m: as far as I know, yes
<mok0> rhineheart_m: what else did chkrootkit say?
<rhineheart_m> only that..
<rhineheart_m> how to manually start chkrootkit scan?
<mok0> rhineheart_m: usually it gives a bunch of "nothing found" messages
<rhineheart_m> yeah... nothing found
<mok0> rhineheart_m: try rkhunter as well
<rhineheart_m> okay. I just tried ./chkrootkit
<mok0> ...and?
<rhineheart_m> Searching for sniffer's logs, it may take a while... >>>> so far no warning..
<owh> Can someone remind me what ubuntu-jeos-builder is called these days?
<halcyonCorsair> can anyone tell me if a brand new ubuntu server install has make, straight out of the box?
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: don't know for sure, but I would guess so
<owh> halcyonCorsair: I'm booting a clean hardy to find out for you.
<halcyonCorsair> owh: woo! you rock
<owh> halcyonCorsair: Only when I'm not pulling my hair out with idiot couriers and hosting companies :)
<owh> halcyonCorsair: No, a standard ubuntu-server install with all tasks installed does not appear to have make.
<halcyonCorsair> hmm
<halcyonCorsair> a conundrum
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: what is the background for your question?
<halcyonCorsair> i'm leaving my current job, and am trying to write a script to take over a lot of the gruntwork/initial setup of a specific type of server they use here
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: you mean you're replacing yourself with a script :-)
<halcyonCorsair> mok0: well...kind of, theres still a bunch of configuration to do at the end
<halcyonCorsair> mok0: this is really something i would have done ages ago if i'd had the time
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: we use cfengine
<halcyonCorsair> i'd actually meant to make a customised ubuntu-server install cd...
<halcyonCorsair> cfengine?
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: yes, check it out.
<owh> soren: Are you awake?
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: so, all I need for a new server is to configure cfengine (which I do with a tarball) and start it
<halcyonCorsair> mok0: i'm not sure i have the time to learn and make it work
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: yeah it's take some time
<halcyonCorsair> a quick, dirty, and fragile bash script may be the go
<mok0> s/take/takes
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: of course your script could apt-get install make
<halcyonCorsair> mok0: may as well make it: aptitude install build-essentials
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: right
<halcyonCorsair> the irony is that i was going to use make to (among other things) install an apt/sources.list file :)
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: of course you could also create a .deb package
<halcyonCorsair> mok0: never done that before
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: ah, then it's the bash script I guess :-)
<halcyonCorsair> mok0: how hard is that from scratch?
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: It's not hard, but you need to learn how to do it
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: which also takes time
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: ... and the bash script can do the same just as well
<halcyonCorsair> ah well...
<ajmitch> halcyonCorsair: I'm sure you'll handle it :)
<halcyonCorsair> ajmitch: hey sup!
<ajmitch> still in dunedin, where are you moving on to?
<halcyonCorsair> ajmitch: yeah, it'll be a quick, and hella dirty script, but it should get the job doe
<zul> halcyonCorsair: just do something like echo "my consulting fees are blah blah and blah"
<halcyonCorsair> ajmitch: i don't have a new job yet, looking for something as a junior developer, any ideas appreciated
<halcyonCorsair> ajmitch: probably something in wellington, although melbourne might be nice
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: I have the impression that Linux sysadms are in pretty high demand
<ajmitch> depends on where in the world
<zul> i think there are more sheep in nz then linux sysadmins
<ajmitch> probably the same in canada
<zul> no we congregate in one area much like sheep
<mok0> So, you don't wanna look for a job as a sheep :-P
<halcyonCorsair> well, there seem to be a bunch of sysadmin jobs
<halcyonCorsair> junior developer is more rare though
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: you start somewhere, prove your worth, and move on, yes?
<halcyonCorsair> mok0: no, i mean most junior dev jobs are supplied by grad intakes and that sort of thing, so its a rare position to be advertised
<halcyonCorsair> mok0: everyone wants intermediate/senior
<mok0> halcyonCorsair: ok
<mok0> well g'night gang, see you later!
<kraut> moin
<tokayla> im getting massive iowait problems often stoping me from even sshing into my box.. but the crazy thing is the only thing running is rtorrent downloading to a 1.5tb lvm partion... on ubuntu server any ideas what the problem could be?
<nxvl> does any know/hear about the issue with a relay server wich died some weeks ago?
<_ruben> Jeeves_: im getting getting bitten by 'max connections reached' using rsync again/still :-/
<_ruben> Jeeves_: then again, might still be a local error: suse box rsync's fine, ubuntu doesnt
<Jeeves_> _ruben: You might also just really hit the limit ;)
<_ruben> Jeeves_: only one box trying it at the same time .. unless its a total of 4 rsync's on your side?
<Jeeves_> We have a limit of four, indeed
<_ruben> Jeeves_: ahh, then we probably misunderstood eachother earlier ;)
<mohamed_> hello all, i have a problem running mod_rewrite in apache2, any help ?
<faulkes-> it would best to describe your problem and then wait to see if anyone can answer it
<faulkes-> also there is #apache if I recall correctly
<Kamping_Kaiser> you do
<mdz_> neat, a BIOS update got KVM working on my laptop
<mdz_> it certainly is quick
<soren> mdz_: Which laptop?
<mdz_> soren: T61
<soren> mdz_: Ok, thanks. It's good to know that sort of thing if someone asks why it doesn't work on their laptop.
<slicslak> new box setup with lighty+php.  using fopen gives me the error: Function not implemented   But I can't deteremine what to install to get it to work.  anyone?
<soren> slicslak: You really, really need to give more info than that.
<soren> How did you set it up? Where are you seeting this error? How exactly did you call it?
<slicslak> oh i thought it would just be a package i have to install that contains fs related functions for php
<slicslak> but from what your saying and what google is saying i'm taking it that's not the case
<falk> Is there a serverteam meeting tonight?
<rhineheart_m> hello.. anybody here who has domain at godaddy?
<zul> falk: according to the e-mail that mathiaz sent out yes for now
<falk> zul: Ah, now I am ashamed. There is stood :)
<falk> I am having trouble what road to go. cfengine - puppet or sumfink else..
<falk> Just the daily tasks, updating, checking logs and so on.
<falk> any ideas?
<zul> I think puppet is the buzzword for the day but I always had a custom system
<rhineheart_m> hello..who among you here manages to install BIND?
<_ruben> sudo apt-get install dns-server^ .... done.
<rhineheart_m> just that?
<falk> zul: just what I thought.. Everywhere I read about puppet :)
<_ruben> rhineheart_m: for installation: yes .. configuration: well, depends, by default you'll have a working caching dns server, add some zonefiles and you'll have an authorative one
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: installing it and configuring it well are two very different things,
<ikonia> rhineheart_m: running a bad dns server can get you blacklisted and kicked off your isp
<spiekey> hi
<spiekey> where could i check if i get:  nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server ldap://127.0.0.1: Invalid credentials
<spiekey> my password in /etc/ldap.secret is correct
<sommer> spiekey: are you trying to login as a non-admin user?
<spiekey> yess
<spiekey> id <username> does not work, too
<spiekey> smbldap-usershow <username> works
<spiekey> so i guess nss can not talk to ldap :-/
<peterdv> spieky: You might want to check "the other end" to se what is actually recieved there (if anything). If you are on a low traffic ldap server, try starting slapd with debugging on, (loglevel 392 might be usefull, as far as I remember)
<spiekey> okay
<Mimi> Hi... I remember installing ubuntu server's apps on a ubuntu desktop install  by using something like .. apt-get install ubuntu-server or linux-server .. I can't quite recall... does anyone know?
<Mimi> And before you warn me, I just use this dektop to play around with random stuff, it's not a real server :p
<sommer> Mimi: you're probably looking for tasksel, if you do sudo tasksel you'll be able to install them
<Mimi> Oh! Yes! I looked it up online, and yes, that sounds perfect! Thanks a bunch! :D
<pvandewyngaerde> can ubuntu-server be an  dhcp server and  proxy/cache-mirror   for the ubuntu packages  ( it is for an Ubuntu-installfest )
<Nafallo> yes
<pvandewyngaerde> what is the easiest way ?
<pvandewyngaerde> apt-cache ? apt-proxy ?
<Nafallo> probably
<nijaba> pvandewyngaerde: why not setup a full mirror?  apt-mirror makes it really easy
<pvandewyngaerde> we dont need al packages, we just dont want the same packages to be downloaded twice on a  volume-limited internet connection
<Jeeves_> apt-proxy should do it
<pvandewyngaerde> but then we need to configure the clients
<pvandewyngaerde> can we make the dhcp server  from the ubuntu-server force the clients to use the apt-proxy transparant ?
<mathiaz> pvandewyngaerde: not from the dhcp server
<mathiaz> pvandewyngaerde: however you could setup a tranparent proxy on the server
<mathiaz> pvandewyngaerde: so that every http request goes through the apt-proxy
<mathiaz> pvandewyngaerde: but that would break all non apt http traffic
<mathiaz> pvandewyngaerde: I'd setup an apt proxy and point clients to use the local apt mirror
<LittleKiller> cant view php files on local server html files work fine. evertying is installed..just went through the whole process again and have the same problem.......please any help would br very appreciated.
<m11> hello
<m11> i have setup PXE install server and it worked until reboot, now i have problem with dchp3 server not starting. (cant stop/start/restart)
<m11> how can i check what is blocking it to start ?
<Jeeves_> less /var/log/daemon.log
<m11> tnx Jeeves_
<Jeeves_> np
<LittleKiller> anyone got any ideas on my problem?
<Jeeves_> a2enmod php5
<m11> it seems dhcp is bounding to wlan0 instead of eth0 , any way how can i point it to eth0 only ?
<Jeeves_>  /etc/default/dhcpd (or something like that)
<m11> Jeeves_: dhcp3-server ?
<Jeeves_> jups
<m11> it is set to eth0 there
<Jeeves_> ps axu | grep dhcpd
<CharlieSu> ' do-release-upgrade -d'  safe to do on a production server yet?
<Jeeves_> ps axu | grep dhcp
<Jeeves_> What does that say
<Jeeves_> CharlieSu: Yeah, I think it's safe enough
 * Jeeves_ runs it since two months
<Jeeves_> Haven't had troubles
<Jeeves_> So a few hours before release should be safe too :)
<CharlieSu> Jeeves_: will anything bad happen to running services?
<m11> Jeeves_: dhcp      8796  0.0  0.1  15104  1496 ?        S    18:23   0:00 /sbin/dhclient -1 -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.wlan0.leases -pf /var/run/dhclient.wlan0.pid -q -e dhc_dbus=31 -d wlan0
<m11> root      9576  0.0  0.0   5168   860 pts/1    R+   19:05   0:00 grep dhcp
<Jeeves_> CharlieSu: They will be restarted
<CharlieSu> Apache configs won't be overwritten will they?
<Jeeves_> m11: That's the dhcp client
<Jeeves_> CharlieSu: They should :)
<m11> Jeeves_: wlan0 takes DHCP from AP , and eth0 should serve one on local network
<CharlieSu> Jeeves_: shoudl i run it under screen?
<Jeeves_> m11: What I mean is, dhcpd isn't runningnow
<Jeeves_> CharlieSu: Yeah, you could do that
<Jeeves_> CharlieSu: You need te reboot anyways, so ..
<m11> Jeeves_: ok found error, gateway was set to .1.1 instead .0.1 , many tnx m8
<Jeeves_> np
<m11> one more question , when i list netstat -uap , b4 it used to give me bootps and bootpc , now i only get bootpc ,can anyone explain what this two are for ?
<elventear> Hello. I am migrating a  IPSEC connection from an old OpenBSD box to Ubuntu. OpenBSD uses isakmpd for IPSEC while, it seems to me, on Linux the KAME implementation is more popular. But there is isakmpd on Linux. So I was wondering if any of you guys might have a suggestion why I should use one or the other? For now I suppose that by using isampd on Linux would allow me to transfer everything verbatim from the OpenBSD box
<finalbeta> I'm thinking of buying the following board for home usage. ( http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=9&l2=39&l3=352&l4=0&model=1922&modelmenu=1 ). I was thinking of an intel board first, but this might suit me better. However, it not being intel, I'm worried about the support. The onboard graphics are XGI® Z9s. Anyone here that has an informed opinion?
<good_dana> finalbeta: should be fine to run the console
<finalbeta> since this is a home server, I will want to do more then that. dare I say compiz. (I know it's laughable on a server)
<bicz> do it with pentium mmx :)
<good_dana> finalbeta: i'd probably just use the alternate install if you're going to be doing a home server that may or may not run compiz
<finalbeta> good_dana: that I will surly do.
<finalbeta> but I'm not sure about anything right now. There isn't a single board that has hardware raid 5 support. And they all offer that standard for windows.
<finalbeta> so a copy of windows is cheaper then a raid 5 controller.
<good_dana> just use LVM and linux software raid
<good_dana> are you using SATA drives?
<finalbeta> I will be.
<good_dana> have you read http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html ? and/or do you know about sataraid
<good_dana> ?
<finalbeta> I have not, I will get right on that.
<finalbeta> right, I knew about fake raid etc, didn't know it was the case in this matter.
<good_dana> i guess if you're looking for a project, getting dmraid set up would be fine
<good_dana> but, in my experience, it's been a huge pain, and i've always ended up going back to LVM and/or linux software raid
<finalbeta> In case of software raid, the raid table (or how is it called), is written to the os disk right?
<finalbeta> if the os is lost, the raid is broken?
<finalbeta> ehm, destroyed.
<finalbeta> the os would be running on a stripe, or normal disk, the raid 5 would serve data.
 * faulkes- sighs
<faulkes-> I love vendors who despite supporting ssh, ftp, http on there equipment, in order to download an advanced config, require you to use xmodem
<good_dana> finalbeta: i'm not sure, i think there is a way to restore the raid, even with OS failure
<LMJ> by change, anyone here know where I could find a web application to share file : you upload and the application give you a big url you can share with your friend to download it. The target is to avoid huge attached file in the emails ;)
 * Koon waves from below the new hardware pile
<finalbeta> LMJ: one of our customers uses this http://www.sharing-file.com/ , very nice, not free though.
<finalbeta> actually, it might be free for a basic version, not sure
<good_dana> LMJ: yousendit.com sharespace.com
<LMJ> ok, thanks finalbeta , gonna check it out
<LMJ> well, I would one I can host myself
<hozer__> I've got a Ubuntu server upgrade gone bad... can someone advise?  stuck on Mailscanner issues, exactly like:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62307/       Would be very grateful for some assistance.
<faulkes-> you might try using -f with aptitude to see if it'll 'try hard' to fix dependency issues
<hozer__> faulkes-, will try, thanks for the idea.   I'm used to using "apt-get" instead of aptitude.
<hozer__> that seems to have helped, as it went beyond mailscanner, but now it has a ton of packages on the "will be upgraded" list when I do "aptitude upgrad" but it doesn't seem to install anything.
<ivoks> dist-upgrade
<ivoks> upgrade never installs new packages
<hozer__> damn, it is still complaining about mailscanner, then stops the upgrade
<hozer__> how can I exclude mailscanner?
<ivoks> stop using aptitude
<ivoks> what are you trying to do, anyway?
<hozer__> I'm upgrading from feisty to the new one.
<ivoks> you have to upgrade to gutsy first
<hozer__> I updated /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<hozer__> and it went all to hell
<ivoks> feisty -> hardy isn't supported
<ivoks> feisty -> gutsy -> hardy
<hozer__> okay, do I have to edit apt/sources and add gutsy, then dist-upgrade?
<hozer__> or am i totally hosed now.
<ivoks> is that desktop or server?
<hozer__> server.
<ivoks> check out if there's a update-manager-core package in feisty
<ivoks> i don't recall when that tool was introduced
<banditti> 8.04 JeOS question.  I can't install lamp-server, no package.  Thoughts?
<zul> banditti: I believe you can install tasksel and install it that way
<banditti> tasksel showed it as an options, but as of yet, (+/- 2 mins) it is sitting at 0% installed
<banditti> when I do an apt-cache search lamp, I get no lamp-server option.
<banditti> I also checked sources.list and it looks normal.
<nijaba> banditti: can you try to do a 'sudo apt-get install lamp-server^' (the ^ at the end is not a typo)?
<banditti> I missed the ^   Thank you so much.  What does that do anyway?
<ivoks> installs a task'
<banditti> hmmm.  How can I have been using it for this long and not know that.  thanks
<ivoks> banditti: i didn't know that either... :D
<spiekey_> i get:  nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server ldap://127.0.0.1: Invalid credentials
<spiekey_> by setting the sldapd loglevel to 32 i can see no SEARCH operations.
<spiekey_> any ideas?
<ivoks> sorry, i'm really outdated with ldap stuff
<ivoks> didn't touch it for years...
<sommer> spiekey_: have you configured /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<spiekey_> i have got it working with 6.06 ;)
<spiekey_> yes, /etc/nssitch.conf is fine
<sommer> spiekey_: did you migrate the settings to /etc/ldap.conf?
<sommer> spiekey_: the ones that were in /etc/pam-ldap.conf and /etc/libnss-ldap.conf
<spiekey_> this is my loglevl 256: http://pastebin.ca/995070
<spiekey_> i have got the feeling that my connection/bind parameters are wrong or that my DB is corrupt
<sommer> spiekey_: did you have it configured for "dc=example,dc=net" ?
<spiekey_> i have two boxes here. Dapper and Hardy
<spiekey_> i set them up with the smbldap installer
<owh> sommer: You know that there is a meeting on right?
<spiekey_> just hardy makes trouble. I can add/remove/show users with the smbldap tools, but i can not use services that use nss
<sommer> owh: heh, yep I'm dual tasking
<owh> sommer: Doh, you're in the top half of the list, NM.
<spiekey_> whats the meeting channel again? Can anyone join and silently take part?
<owh> spiekey_: #ubuntu-meeting and yes
<sommer> spiekey_: I haven't used smbldap tools, but you might double check the pam files in /etc/pam.d/common-auth and /etc/pam.d/common-account
<nijaba> #ubuntu-meeting
<sommer> spiekey_: make sure pam_ldap.so is there
<spiekey_> thanks nijaba
<spiekey_> sommer: but the id command does not use pam at all, right?
<spiekey_> common-auth and common-account seem okay
<sommer> spiekey_: what about getent passwd, does that show you ldap users?
<spiekey_> sommer: no
<spiekey_> sommer: i get the ldap error 49 in my logs. --> http://www.directory-info.com/LDAP/LDAPErrorCodes.html
<spiekey_> looks like i am gettign close ;)
<sommer> spiekey_: are you using winbind?
<spiekey_> no
<sommer> spiekey_: and your /etc/ldap.conf is correct?   can you post it?  or the relevant parts
<spiekey_> ldapsearch -b "dc=example,dc=net" -x "cn=myusername" --> works
<sommer> spiekey_: you do have libnss-ldap installed right?
<sommer> spiekey_: is there any errors in /var/log/auth.log that may be related?
<spiekey_> give me 3mins to check that all :)
<spiekey_> yey!
<spiekey_> got it!
<spiekey_> supid /etc/ldap.conf was wrong
<spiekey_> that files does not exist in dapper
 * spiekey_ is soooo happy :))
<sommer> spiekey_: ya, it was migrated from the other pam-ldap.conf and libnss-ldap.conf (which I believe are debian specific)
<nxvl> nijaba: when and what time are you flight back home from UDS?
<nijaba> I am flying on the last day on Air France at 20:40
 * nxvl looks on the internet
<nxvl> nijaba: i'm planning to do my trip backwards, it's a PITA to fligh from Prague to Athens
<zylstra555> Hello. I am trying to get my old Dot Matrix (LPT) color printer working and on the network through my server computer, however, it continually fails. I dont know how to set this up in the CLI environment, anyone know how?
<nijaba> nxvl: ok.
<spiekey_> sommer: thanks for the help. n8n8
<nealmcb> mathiaz: your intuition was right - it is an issue with ubuntu-vm-builder and locales
<nealmcb> soren:  how can we ubuntu-vm-builder problems with "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." (that is what really broke my postgres install!)
<nealmcb> ...can we avoid...
 * nealmcb looks for where LANG = "en_US.UTF-8" is coming from in ubuntu-vm-builder...
<mathiaz> nealmcb: the problem is that the local is not installed by default, the langage pack
<mathiaz> nealmcb: IIRC I've added the -en langage pack when installing with ubuntu-vm-builder and some of the errors went away
<nealmcb> LANG=C might work
<mathiaz> nealmcb: yes - that could also help
<mathiaz> nealmcb: as it's a shell script, it takes the LANG on your system
<mathiaz> nealmcb: and the lang is not installed by default by ubuntu-vm-builder
<nealmcb> mathiaz: where does it put the LANG?
<soren> nealmcb: Yeah, we should really put LANG=C (and LC_ALL=C) in there.
<nealmcb> AHA!! It picks the LANG up in the environment during ssh login
<nealmcb> I would think that making sure the user picks a language during initial build, one that they are likely to use to log in, would be better.  perhaps defaulting to the LANG used when ubuntu-vm-builder is run
<nealmcb> what does vmware do?  how about others?
<nealmcb> oh - they ask during installation.... dooh
<nealmcb> what other things might the installer be doing that u-v-b isn't?  like timezones.....
<nealmcb> keyboards...
<soren> Lots of stuff.
<stoked> does the server installer give options of using LVM during install?
<mathiaz> stoked: yes
<stoked> thanks
<stoked> does server have a LVM gui like opensuse/redhat?
#ubuntu-server 2008-04-24
<mathiaz> stoked: server doesn't have any GUI environment
<stoked> oh lol ok
<stoked> what timezone will 8.04 be released?
<nealmcb> I would think bugs for ubuntu-vm-builder should be sent to the ubuntu-virt team - does that require setting a bug contact or something?
<stoked> does default install of server include X libraries? ie. can you X apps to a remote X server?
<zobbo> come on - it's 09:15 in Japan. When can I download Hardy eh ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> zobbo, 9.15 next week after the mirrors come up for air :)
 * Kamping_Kaiser is doing his last minute browsing before the internet stops workin
 * zobbo drums his fingers on his desk 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
 * Kamping_Kaiser argues with ipv6 client
<owh> I
<owh> I have a question about methodology. I want to provide a central address book for a company...
<owh> Their current setup is a central Ubuntu server with Windows clients running Outlook...
<owh> I want to get them to a central SOE with a Ubuntu Desktop running Thunderbird...
<owh> I'm across most of the business processes, except for a central addressbook.
<owh> TB can use an LDAP server to lookup addresses, but there is no editor.
<owh> So, I'm not sure how best to attack this.
<sommer>  owh you could use a web based ldap editor, such as phpldapadmin
<owh> I suppose that would allow them to integrate that with their web based CRM. That sounds like a possibility.
<owh> Do I have to define a schema, or can I get a TB-like schema from somewhere?
<sommer> you'll have to setup the initial one, but if you create person, or probably alias objects, you just need to set the mail attribute
<sommer> phpldapadmin has "templates" for those type of objects
<owh> sommer, you understand that the intent is for an address-book, not just names and email addresses?
<sommer> owh: ya, you'll probably want to go with the person object then
<sommer> which can have address, telephonenumber, etc
<owh> s9mm34, ah, 48gh5, * m8s7nd4s599d.
<owh> Huh?
<owh> Keyboard :P
<owh> sommer, ah, I just misunderstood.
 * owh is using a keyboard that shares numbers and letters :) And I just figured out how the numlock works :)
<sommer> heh
<owh> sommer, thank you for that idea, that was precisely the kind of thing I needed to hear about.
<sommer> owh: you're welcome :)
 * owh has been weaning the client off IE for a year, next to go is the closed source CRM.
<owh> It's all in the expectation management :)
<owh> I'm in a noisy coffee shop, can someone please say my nick?
<ScottK> owh:
<owh> Thanks ScottK, so much for hearing the "bing" on top volume :)
<owh> sommer, just had a brief look at phpldapadmin. Did you intend this for an administrator or and end-user?
<owh> To me it looks like a tool to maintain the ldap server, but not so much to edit content.
<sommer> owh: it could be either I'd think, but you'll probably need to give some training
<owh> It may be that I missed something on my tiny phone screen :)
<sommer> owh: it can be used to both maintain and add elements to the directory
<owh> I'd rather not have to build an ldap content editor.
<sommer> heh, ya but then you can tightly control the interface :)
<owh> sommer, just like in phpmyadmin, but you wouldn't give that interface to a receptionist.
<sommer> ya, the interface is probably more for an admin, but with training I'd think anyone can handle it
<owh> So how do large corporations do this?
<owh> Or is my question, relating it directly to ldap, the actual problem?
 * owh just needs a central addressbook server.
<owh> (prefereably able to talk to TB)
<sommer> ya, that's one of the reasons behind the creation of ldap... heh
<owh> sommer, that's how I understood it too, but I thought it would be smart to ask to make sure :)
<sommer> I think enterprises may use more AD and NDS type systems
<sommer> the big difference being management utilities
<owh> But NDS is really just LDAP on steroids, mind you GroupWise provides the GUI tool for the end user.
<sommer> yep yep yep :)
<owh> So, is the problem then perhaps TB, that is no editor built in?
<sommer> ya, I guess in your situation that's something of a problem
 * owh hasn't exhaustively searched for any plug-ins for TB.
<sommer> but with most users of TB, I'm sure it's just a missing feature... heh
<owh> Initially I was all for using Evolution, but after it ate my email a third time I gave it up as a bad joke.
<owh> Besides, I cannot ease the users into Evolution via Windows.
<owh> Hmm, seems I need to do some more thinking. Thanks for the comments sommer.
<sommer> seems like there was a win version of evolution on the horizon at one time
<sommer> owh: np
<owh> Yeah, not sure if I saw any updates on that.
<owh> I suspect with the Novell MS thing,  that is not so likely any more.
<owh> s/thing/agreement/
<WaVeR> Morning
<loofi> Hi, I have a running KVM installation with some minor problems regarding networking. Can I get some chat support from anyone here?
<ivoks> it's our release day... but, i guess we could try :)
<loofi> thanks. I'll give you some background in a few moments.
<loofi> Background: Clean installation of Hardy on HP laptop with wire and wireless. After installing KVM, libvirt and virt-manager when on the wired network I can boot my VM's and they receive IP from the default network. But when I got home, using the Wireless interface, no VM's recieve an IP from the default network. How can I go about debugging this?
<ivoks> iirc, by default, it tries only on eth0
<loofi> OK. Does this mean that I can not use KVM while on WLAN with wlan0-interface on host? And what mecanism tries by default on eth0?
<ivoks> yes you can, but you'll have to append options
<ivoks> i don't recall which one, but i'm looking at --help right now
<loofi> thanx.
<ivoks> echo $(ip route ls | awk '/^default / { for(i=0;i<NF;i++) { if ($(i) == "dev") print $(i+1) }}')
<ivoks> try this, what does it return?
<loofi> eth0. But I'm at work now with wired.
<ivoks> well, when you get home, will be able to debug
<spiekey> Hi :)
<spiekey> 503, 503, 503, 503, 503 :-/
<ivoks> :)
<spiekey> ah! It works again ;)
<loofi> OK. I'll wait. Ending question: Is it possible that libvirtd starts kvm-up before NetworkManager can connect to WLAN and therefore unable to create forwarding?
<spiekey> is this the latest release? http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-server-i386.iso
<Jeeves_> spiekey: Yes
<ivoks> loofi: only if you start guest on boot
<loofi> OK. Thanx. I'll be back for more info when on wireless. :)
<ivoks> loofi: sure... bring a glass
<ivoks> loofi: we will have champagne here :)
<loofi> ;-) I'm supporting you guys by wearing my ubuntu shirt today. Cheers!
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> good idea
<radone> I have noticed my server does not respond to ping
<radone> however it is running and working ...
<ivoks> radone: firewall?
<radone> sudo /etc/init.d/firewall stop
<radone> and still got the same problem
<radone> :-(
<ivoks>  /etc/init.d/firewall ?
<ivoks> iptables -L
<radone> seems to be clear
<ivoks> can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<radone> no
<radone> result of iptables -L: http://pastebin.com/m2d10b377
<ivoks> is lo up?
<radone> yes, http service (apache server is up and running)
<ivoks> lo as interface
<ivoks> check it with ifconfig
<radone> ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/m1407ba10
<ivoks> well, i can ping that ip :)
<radone> found the reason of the problem
<radone> echo 0 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<radone> enabled ping
<radone> thanks for your time and help
<ivoks> np
<spiekey> does ubuntu come with a iptables stop script? (to flush all rules)
<ivoks> no
<spiekey> thanks
<owh> I'm trying to find an ISP that provides hosting of a VMware appliance that I've created. I'm not having much luck with google - all my searches seem to return people who are running their own VMware host. Any suggestions for search terms - or better still an ISP ;-)
<_ruben> sounds like a nice market, i doubt there aren't any players in that market yet :-P
<owh> That's what I thought, but finding them has proved elusive thus far.
 * _ruben shoots the idea to his manager ;-)
<_ruben> we're currently in the progress of exploring the vmware (esx) world :)
<ivoks> owh: i'll set ti up, just for your money... errrr... just for you :)
<owh> Excellent, roll out in 2 hours from now then?  <grin>
<owh> ivoks: Was that a real offer or a humour injection?
<ivoks> humor for now :)
<ivoks> but i do have plans...
<owh> ivoks: Fair enough.
<owh> Without intending to make this sound like an advert, so far I've found two: http://www.connectria.com/vmware.html and http://www.hmon.net/vmachines.cfm
<owh> Neither fill me with any great level of confidence.
<_ruben> hehe
<_ruben> the problem in hosting vm's probably making a profit from it .. hardware and software for hosting vm's are quite an investment
<_ruben> unless you limit the vms to a absolute minimum, its price wouldnt be very low
<owh> You mean, more than providing a virtual-server?
<owh> I mean, the difference between the two is that the client gets to control from the outside, rather than from the inside of the virtual slice.
<_ruben> well .. kinda depends on the virtualization software used
<owh> I've just found another one - between $385 and $550 AUD per month with $275 setup - sounds like a completely manual process to me :(
<owh> I envisage an FTP site where I dump the machine, connect my console and fire up the image.
<owh> Perhaps I'm not thinking clearly :_
<spiekey> any idea how i can delete all routes?
<_ruben> spiekey: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart ? :P
<_ruben> owh: the console part would require some work, but other than that it sounds doable
<owh> _ruben: Well, the console part is really an ssh port opening, not on 22, but 9601 if I remember correctly.
<owh> Authentication may be a thing to deal with.
<spiekey> _ruben: kind of like this. :)
<_ruben> owh: you'd want a "seperate" console for each vm
<owh> _ruben: Yes. In the past I've made an inetd process that fired up a guest on a tunneled ssh-VNC connection, which gave me an authenticated/mapped user to guest mapping, so I'm thinking something similar with a console session.
<owh> _ruben: That particular setup gave me the equivalent of a Windows Terminal Server for the total cost of $0 :)
<owh> +licensing cost that is.
<owh> _ruben: Hmm, just fired up my VMware Server Console because I recalled authentication, and sure enough, it's built in :)
<_ruben> owh: hmm .. and combined with checkbox "make vm private", that might be sufficient
<owh> Funny, it looks like that's just implemented using VNC authentication.
<owh> _ruben: Exactly.
<_ruben> though you *might* see the other vms but cant touch them, havent tried that
<_ruben> and thats with vmware server .. which wouldnt be the product to use commercially i'd say
 * owh is trying to recall. I did some playing with that last month on a server I deployed, but I cannot quite recall the details.
<owh> _ruben: I've not done any benchmarking, but as I recall the difference between the various flavours is in the management tools, not the resource usage.
<owh> I may be mistaken on that though.
<owh> Ah, the port is 902, not 9602
<anarchtic> I install server 8.04 rc, then update, then install xubuntu-deskto, after gdm login, all i get is a wallpaper and a terminal with no borders
<_ruben> owh: management is why you wouldnt use vmware server .. well .. vmware server + virtual center for vmware server makes it fairly manageable
<owh> _ruben: You mean in terms of physical hardware resource management right?
<_ruben> yeah
<_ruben> which i think vmware server doesnt even have mechanisms for, could be wrong though
<_ruben> limiting resources that is
<anarchtic> anyone know anything about my problem?
<_ruben> anarchtic: why install a graphical desktop on a server?
<owh> _ruben: Hmm, just reading http://www.petri.co.il/virtual_remote_manage_vmware_servers.htm which seems to indicate that virtual centre will at least report, but no evidence of management though - I've not needed to manage physical resources on my VMware deployments thus far.
<anarchtic> So I can develop java with netbeans
<owh> anarchtic: On a server?
<owh> My first question would be, did you restart X (and gdm) after the installation?
<anarchtic> yes, only pc, its for local use and testing
<_ruben> owh: me neither .. did my first vmware esx install yesterday, which does allow for resource management
<anarchtic> owh: I restareted after install
<owh> _ruben: I suspect that ESX comes with a whole load of license fees :)
<_ruben> owh: yup :) .. running a 60day trial now
<owh> anarchtic: Perhaps you've logged in using "safe mode" - or whatever GDM calls it these days.
<anarchtic> I will double check.
<_ruben> owh: esx ranges between 500 USD and 8000 USD or so .. depending on features and support ;)
<owh> _ruben: I wonder if a cooperative environment would do the trick for the vast majority of users.
<owh> I mean ultimately, a shared hosting environment doesn't really give you that much control over each web host either.
<_ruben> owh: i think not, users of such services are expected to be rather tech-savvy .. and thus wanting to push "their machine" to its max
<owh> It might be a case of subjecting it to Lloyds test though.
<_ruben> owh: different type of user i think
<owh> That's a fair comment.
<anarchtic> owh: thanks you were right, xfce-desktop package should make a fix for that
<anarchtic> or someone needs to edit the wiki
<owh> _ruben: The flip-side is true too though. In my case I need a particular hosting environment to process some incoming emails. I've yet to find an ISP that understands the notion of a .forward file that pipes email to a php script - let alone knows how to configure their server :|
<owh> anarchtic: If you could lodge a bug report, that would be helpful.
<anarchtic> owh: I wouldnt know how
<anarchtic> i need to go thanks anyways
<owh> ... so much for a cooperative environment :-|
<_ruben> heh
<_ruben> owh: doesnt a "normal" vps kinda of system qualify for that ?
<owh> _ruben: Well yes, but then I figured I'd be the sucker that needed to maintain it, so I figured it would be simpler to create an appliance locally. Finding a vps that runs a simple Ubuntu JEOS seems hard :)
<_ruben> i never worked with vps's myself, so dunno where the maintenance for customer starts/ends
<owh> So far the best I've been able to actually locate - and contact - are offering a "Scheduled Task" (No prize for guessing their OS of choice) - which can check a POP mail box, but only if I don't schedule it too often and only if I write the POP code in PHP myself :|
<owh> _ruben: It depends on who did what. If they provide the OS, then I need to deal with dweebs who configure every thing in their own corporate way, rather than a standard Ubuntu (or other OS) way - so I have the headache of trying to figure out where they put their cron-jobs and how backups are made.
<owh> s/corporate/15 year old apprentice/
<_ruben> ;)
<owh> Documentation and standardisation do not seem to be prevalent in those environments.
<_ruben> doesnt really surprise me
<owh> I suspect I'm just getting too cranky in my old age, that is, I care too much about what might happen if I run under a bus.
<owh> The flip side of that is that I've always got work - as there are plenty of "know it all" 15 year olds fixing things for their mates :)
<owh> s/fixing/"fixing"/
<_ruben> was about to say that ;) .. nothing wrong with fixing things .. "fixing" things is worth the death penalty :)
<owh> The really scary thing is that in my IT career I see more and more of "fixing" each day. It's not getting better that I can see.
<_ruben> i work at a web dev company (in rather broad sense of the word) .. most developers think they're tech savvy .. so they try to fix things themselves first, and then come crying to us (the admins) .. joy
<kraut> moin
<owh> Is help.ubuntu.com acting up for anyone else?
<munckfish> owh: I couldn't get onto it this morning
<_ruben> slow as hell
<_ruben> wiki/help/launchpad
<owh> Well, at least it's not my satellite link then :)
<owh> Lemmie make a broad guess - everyone is using the available bandwidth to download a new version of some or other OS :)
<_ruben> owh: its still marked as "coming soon" tho...
<owh> That won't stop them from trying though ...
<_ruben> trying to download smth that isnt there shouldnt take up much bw :p
<owh> Perhaps there is an actual outage then :)
<spiekey> whats better for a ssh key? rsa or dsa?
<owh> spiekey: That would be a google question: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=rsa+vs+dsa
<spiekey> thanks
<gaouzief> cheers everyone
<gaouzief> anyone with feed back on using ub server on 64b intel, heavy loaded media server with nfs share where front end servers push user media (video...)? is it a safe choice?
<owh> gaouzief: Compared to what?
<gaouzief> suse
<gaouzief> the hardware is siemens RX
<gaouzief> it comes with suse cds
<owh> My first question would be: "Which are you more familiar with?"
<gaouzief> i prefer ubuntu in general, but should i stick to the hardware's "preferred distro?
<gaouzief> i am more familiar with ubuntu
<owh> That would depend on the support you are receiving from the hardware vendor.
<gaouzief> not in 64b environment, that's the only dout i have
<owh> What support do you receive from Siemens? Will they talk to you if you're running Ubuntu?
<gaouzief> no support what so ever
<owh> Really, the question in my opinion is more one of management, rather than of software per se.
<owh> AFK, back soon.
<gaouzief> what makes me anxious, is a few reports i've read here and there about mysql and nfs craches in 64b under heavy load conditions
<owh> gaouzief: Will Siemens talk to you if you are running SuSe?
<owh> Or is their Linux support non-existent?
 * owh has not dealt with Siemens at all.
<gaouzief> nope, it requires a seperate contract, which we won't take
<owh> Well, is there a community of users using your hardware?
<gaouzief> yea sure
<owh> Which OS are they using?
<gaouzief> i'm just looking for feedback here from users of ubuntu server 64b under heavy load, any report of the issues i've been reading about
<gaouzief> they use all sort of oss
<owh> My opinion would be to install the OS of your choice and test it under load - but I don't know your environment or your deployment time-line, so that may not help. I know of no adverse relationship between 64b and heavy load, but that does not mean that it does not exist.
<jronnblom> im running hardy-jeos  (dist-upgrade today) with 2.6.24-16-virtual and with the open-vm-tools installed it complains it can't find the vmxnet module and a few other... where did they go? They we're in the -7 virtual kernel...
<_ruben> open-vm-tools got pulled i think, not sure why
<jronnblom> aha, that would explain a lot
<_ruben> i have it installed in one jeos install, but my local mirror doesnt have the file (anymore)
<jronnblom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/217254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217254 in open-vm-tools "open-vm-tools is an alpha quality release" [Critical,Fix released]
<jronnblom> :=)
<zobbo_> anyone know when the final releases of hardy are due to hit the mirrors ?
<henkjan> zobbo_: 42
<ivoks> zobbo_: that's classified information
<ivoks> :)
<zobbo_> I've been sitting in front of this laptop since 6am JST .... it's now 7pm ! :)
<zobbo_> or :-(
<zobbo_> or "aaaaghhh"""
<ivoks> first try tomorrow :)
<ivoks> uhh... wtf?
<ivoks> s/first//
<zobbo_> but that's like a whole bedtime away
<zobbo_> might force me to do something productive instead
<zobbo_> and I wouldn't want to do anything perverse like that
<ivoks> you could create a script which would try downloading iso from your local mirror
<ivoks> and when it stops failing, send you a SMS or something
<_ruben> hehe
<_ruben> jronnblom: alpha .. heh .. not something you'd want on a LTS distro indeed ;)
<jronnblom> ruben: however the vmware-tools are a real pain to compile and install on every virtual machine and you always need the build tools also
<binarical-ap1> how can i setup a virtual host
<_ruben> jronnblom: i'll probably roll my own personal .deb files
<_ruben> binarical-ap1: what kind of virtual host?
<binarical-ap1> thats what im trying to figure out. i would like to try out serendipity on my server, i dont exactly know what it is i have to set up
<binarical-ap1> someone told me to create a host for serendipity however i dont seem to quite understand the multiple aspects of hosting a site on a dyndns server
<binarical-ap1> per what i can tell now is that there has to be a public_html dir in /home/users
<binarical-ap1> i made such a file via cli so nw actually working with this new browser based administration tool is a bit more complicated
<binarical-ap1> are you following ?
<binarical-ap1> there is a /home/users/public_html that i created however, as far as i can tell it still belongs to /user , and i need it to be owned by all users in /home
<binarical-ap1> perhaps i should change it locations of /home/user/public_html to /home/public_html?
<binarical-ap1> !virtual host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual host - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<binarical-ap1> !host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<binarical-ap1> !virtual server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<binarical-ap1> !serendipity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serendipity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spiekey> is there some tool to save the permissions of files?
<spiekey> i am saving my /etc folder with svn which can not store permission flags
<_ruben> binarical-ap1: not sure what you're trying to achieve, nor do i have any clues regarding serendipity, other than it being a movie and a dictionary word
<binarical-ap1> okay , np , thanks ruben
<binarical-ap1> serendipity is a sort of like blogging application
<binarical-ap1> try sy9.org
<_ruben> anyone ever tried installing dell's openmanage on a dell (1950 in this particular case)
<turb> hi team
<mok0> I can't get to Ubuntu's bittorrent tracker... is it running??
<soren> mok0: Probably not.
<mok0> soren: why not?
<soren> mok0: Because the release hasn't happened yet.
<mok0> soren: ??? The files are on the server
<soren> It's not released until the release manager sings^Wsays it's released.
<mok0> soren: ah, and he pops the cork off a bottle of champagne and starts the tracker...
<soren> Something like that, yes :)
<mok0> soren: OK we will stand by, then, in excitement :-)
 * mok0 was planning to get the last 10 workstations upgraded from CentOS -> Hardy Heron today...
<spiekey> is someone here using a APC ups?
<_ruben> woohoo .. 8.04 is out :)
<sommer> morning all
<_ruben> morning sommer
<_ruben> bah .. running ubuntu server amd64 .. got an i386 rpm for dell omsa, and also an alien'ated and fixed version of it .. still an arch hoop to jump through :/
<faulkes-> ruben: iirc there is an alternate repository which includes the dell omsa built as deb's
<binarical-app> rubin: that was s9y.org
<leonel> apt-get install Pizza
<leonel> new ubuntu released   thank you  all the ubuntu developers  and collaborators !
<_ruben> faulkes-: hmm
<_ruben> faulkes-: i think you're referring to what im trying to use now .. but dell only ships i386 debs .. and my host is amd64
 * faulkes- nods
<faulkes-> iirc these aren't dell supplied debs
<faulkes-> because dell only ships redhat/suse rpm's
<_ruben> force-arch did the trick .. the postinst script craps out slightly tho
<_ruben> or well .. the init script i think
<_ruben> lets do some bash-foo
<_ruben> sh versus bash .. bah
<_ruben> annoying when sh is assumed to be bash
<_ruben> wow .. nice traffic increase on nl.archive ;) .. 200Mbps -> 1Gbps :p
<_ruben> bah .. dell's omsa .deb is crap :p .. only installs like half
<ivoks> i would like to volounteer for ubuntu.com admin :)
<zul> ivoks: whaaa?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i like pressure :)
 * _ruben slaps Dell around a bit
<sommer> _ruben: go for the eye poke
 * _ruben pokes Dell in the eye
<sommer> that'll teach em
<zul> if you guys are having problem with the package drom dell why not download the rpm and use alien
<_ruben> zul: dell doesnt offer debs .. officially .. it does host some debs which are modified versions alien'ated rpms
<_ruben> just not modified enough
<_ruben> guess i'll go take those directions on how to modify them, and then roll me some debs for the newest openmanage suite
<_ruben> btw .. i think there's bug with dhclient in gutsy server : dhclient: can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases: Permission denied
<zul> _ruben: ah
<_ruben> woohoo... good ol' dutchies done it again ;) .. found working .debs at sara.nl ;)
<faulkes-> ah, yes that was the unofficial repository I was speaking of
<_ruben> fuck
<_ruben> stupid 32bits/64bits pam crap again
<_ruben> reminds me of vmware-server
<_ruben> only vmware-server ships with 32bits libs
<_ruben> dsm_om_connsvc32d: PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_unix.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64] :(
<_ruben> doh .. they provide amd64 as well ...
<_ruben> button freak
<spiekey> does anyone know how to calibrate a APC Batterie?
<_ruben> calibrate?
<spiekey> (...)Although you can do a hot swap of your batteries while the computer is running, it may not be very satisfactory because the unit will not know that the batteries have been swapped and apcupsd will continue to show Low Battery. To correct this situation, you must do a discharge and recharge of the battery followed by a battery recalibration using apctest(...)
<_ruben> wouldnt know
<_ruben> bah .. amd64 package still has pam issues ... *cry*
<_ruben> this is just too nasty .. using 32bits pam libs from vmware server to fix omsa
<_ruben> tempted to reinstall these machines with i386
<_ruben> in fact .. im gonna reinstall one (its a 2 node cluster) with 32bits gutsy and the other with 32bits hardy
<_ruben> isos downloaded .. gutsy burned, hardy burning .. time to go home :p
<flyback> anyone seen where a nfs mount setup in fstab doesn't show when you type mount
 * flyback notes nothing like accidentely sticking your hand into a bag full of spilled hydrocloric acid to wake you up for the day
<hsn_> how can i change server timezone?
<hsn_> it doesnt have tzconfig
<jdstrand> hsn_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jay2> brb then a question
<jay2> okay b again
<jay2> my question is where do access them main .exe file to load ubuntu server 7.10 on windows xp operating system?
<jay2> *the
<klaf> jay2: Are you going to install server instead of xp?
<jay2> I already have xp on I wanted to know how to get the main .exe file in windows and do it from there kind of like how opensuse has it
<jay2> it most likely well be partitioned
<klaf> jay2: Ah, I didn't know there was a .exe install on server iso?
<jay2> k
<jay2> its kind of an example but I do know if you want to install opensuse you can do it right from windows xp operating system so I wanted to know if I can do it as well with ubuntu server
<jay2> and the other fact is as well to I do not have an acutaul install cd it has not even been burnt to cd yet
<infinity> jay2: Just boot into the Ubuntu ISO, it'll offer to resize/repartition from the installer.
<infinity> jay2: There is no win32 binary, sorry.
<jay2> k
<infinity> (It's a bit of a weird use-case, especially for the server ISO...)
<infinity> We've talked about it for the Desktop ISO, but I doubt we'd ever do it for the Server ISO.
<jay2> I mite have to use it with qemu then
<jay2> but just in case is there any other meathod that I could use while in the windows operating system?
<infinity> Err, not sure how qemu would help.  The installer kinda wants access to the hardware it's installing on. :)
<infinity> But, no, there's no way to install "from windows"... Just burn the ISO, and reboot.
<jay2> k I well be using nero of course for it then
<jay2> ty :)
<mbarak> hi, i'm having trouble with bind/dhcp and ddns - can anyone help me with that?
<mbarak> everytime named tries to create jnl files for reverse mapping i get a "permission denied" error. it doesn't even attempt to do forward mapping. i'm not sure what could be wrong (probably some minor syntax error in the config file) and the directory where the files are to be written bind has group write permissions
<mbarak> everytime named tries to create jnl files for reverse mapping i get a "permission denied" error. it doesn't even attempt to do forward mapping. i'm not sure what could be wrong (probably some minor syntax error in the config file) and the directory where the files are to be written bind has group write permissions
<jay2> first just give them time to answer back there mbarak
<mbarak> sorry, i didn't know anyone got the message
<jay2> ya generally they do there just do something else so just give them a bit to respond back :)
<jay2> sorry if my message was little oof still trying to wake up
<mbarak> alright. i never really used irc before so, forgive me if i do something i'm not supposed to
<jay2> np
<mathiaz> mbarak: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/218428
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218428 in bind9 "bind9 broken, not updating ddns zones" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jay2> myself I am use to undernet I don't use freenode to offten and between the different servers and channels different rule
<mbarak> so i just have to tell apparmor to give bind write permissions in the zone folder?
<mbarak> *and, there is no universal irc etiquette?
<jay2> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<jay2> that one does not apply on undernet channels :)
<mbarak> lol yea, i read that after i 'asked to ask'
<jay2> yep I have done that before
<crackbaby> can do-release-upgrade convert desktop to server?
<mbarak> ﻿﻿ubotu - thank you very much - that did it. is it normal for named to update the zone twice?
<mbarak> *and - what about forward mapping - named didn't even try to update the forward zone
<jay2> Well at least I know that I have order three install cd for the new ubuntu server
<mbarak> to go from desktop to server, wouldn't you just install the server kernel, select the server tasks you want (ex: lamp, dns, mail, print, etc...) and remove xserver?
<jay2> two cds for family and the last one ether as a spare one or for who ever wants a copy of the last cd I well sdend to them :)
<crackbaby> mbarak, in principle, yes. But I'm more interested in having server proper so I can have support 'til 2013
<mbarak> maybe if you upgrade from the server cd - i kno you can do that from the alternatecdd, i'm not sure about the server one
<jay2> hmm was that 7.10 or 7.04  bloody well tired today :(
<crackbaby> mbarak, possibly...
<simmerz> I'm trying to update dapper to the latest version prior to an upgrade to heron. it keeps getting stuck on lvm though: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1.5_i386.deb (--unpack): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<n6rej> ok, i'm totally frustrated... the hardy upgrade barfed my HD badly!!!
<n6rej> i have no idea what is wrong... it just says something about srst failed :(
<n6rej> something about /dev/disk/by-uuid/balh does not exist
<n6rej> can anyone PLEASE help me get this back up?
<Deeps> n6rej: Google might be able to help you while you wait for someone knowledgable in here / for your backup to restore
<Deeps> n6rej: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Qt9&q=%2Fdev%2Fdisk%2Fby-uuid%2F+does+not+exist+hardy+upgrade&btnG=Search
<n6rej> Deeps: ok I'll give that a try ty
<Deeps> n6rej: you'll usually get a more immediate respones from google than you will from irc
<n6rej> Deeps: this is brand new to hardy, so I figured here would be the best bet
<nealmcb> jay2: installing via windows - check out wubi: http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=1570
<Deeps> oh, wubi's officially supported now?
<n6rej> Deeps: yeah it is.
<Deeps> nice, might have to give that another go then
<Deeps> gave it a spin shortly after the first beta went public, didn't result in a particularly stable system
<tlyng> is there any good documentation on how to install a production ready ubuntu server? (a secure installation, good backup routines, firewall etc)
 * flyback goes to cook another steak bbl
<nealmcb> tlyng: that depends a lot on the application and the surrounding infrastructure - what do you have?
<n6rej> Deeps: apparently its a kernel image issue.  .14 works but .16 doesn't
<n6rej> Deeps: why the heck is it identifying a HD by a UUID number anyway?  IDK what the heck that is :(
<Deeps> Universal Unique IDentifier
<Deeps> partitions have UUIDs that dont change until formatted
<n6rej> wth?? is that like a MAC address?
<Deeps> (generally speaking, that is)
<Deeps> whereas labels like hda/hdb/sda/sdb/etc. can change depending on how you've got your disk plugged in, the alignment of the stars, etc.
<n6rej> when did we start calling devices by their hardware id's? instead of /dev/sda etc?
<Deeps> so specifying mount points by uuid rather than disk label + partition number tends to result in greater success in mounting the correct partition in the correct place
<Deeps> urrm, gutsy i think
<tlyng> nealmcb: this is just a test server really, simple core 2 duo, lvm, (one disk only) not quite ready for production. What I really wanted to know was what solutions is best suited for backup, monitoring etc... using the packages which is in the ubuntu repository. What solutions are best integrated with ubuntu server. Munin? Nagios? Bacula? KVM/XEN/VMWARE etc :)
<n6rej> ugh!
<Deeps> maybe feisy, pretty sure gutsy had it though
<n6rej> i'm such a dinosaur
<Deeps> if you prefer a slow release cycle without many big changes, may i suggest debian instead? ;)
<Deeps> reading the release notes + other relevant documentation's also usually recommended ;)
<nealmcb> n6rej: there were lots of issues with using bus names, and uuids are much more reliable - but yeah - it is confusing at first!
<n6rej> yeah, they just keep changing the rules on me LOL
<tlyng> nealmcb: When the other servers arrive I'm aiming for fully raided computers, virtualization, drbd? (that network mirroring i/o level), ldap, dns, mailserver, backup and easy restore. The rest will be custom zope based applications mainly.
<tlyng> nealmcb: and I want to spend as little time as possible maintaining the installations :)
<nealmcb> tlyng: in general, the packages in "main" are the ones that are recommended (and of course, supported) and there isn't that much duplication
<tlyng> nealmcb: but with all the different virtualization products, backup products and monitoring products I'm a bit confused what to use. I want to use the solutions most tested and integrated with ubuntu so that I can save me manual work lateron.
<nealmcb> the only one in main, I think, is kvm
<tlyng> how do I see which repository the packages come from?
<nealmcb> the question is which "component" is it in, and most tools that you use for searching etc will tell you - main (supported) or "universe" (unsupported)
<Deeps> vmware-server is in canonical(sp?)'s commercial repo i believe
<nealmcb> huh - it is harder than I thought to see which component a package is in....
<Deeps> tlyng: I believe Canonical provide commercial support contracts that can get you very specific answers to your questions. :)
<nealmcb> Deeps: I think it will be, but isn't yet, and the commercial "partner" repo is outside of ubuntu proper, not open source, etc
<nealmcb> `apt-cache policy kvm` shows kvm in "hardy/main" - i.e. supported....
<tlyng> that was the command I was looking for :)
<Deeps> nealmcb: Given that it's included in the default sources.list and simply commented out, I wouldn't go so far as saying it's "outside of Ubuntu", especially given the number of non-free / binary blobs included in Ubuntu.
<Deeps> Gnubuntu however...
<tlyng> nealmcb: and there is usually -one- supported solution in main or is it multiple?
<Deeps> Assuming it's still called that, mind.
<nealmcb> Deeps: definitions can be hard to pin down, but you can't get it from an ubuntu server, just a canonical server - right?
<nealmcb> tlyng: usually one, unless there are good reasons for multiple
<Deeps> There's a difference?
<Deeps> Gobuntu! That's what it's called.
<Deeps> The completely FLOSS edition of Ubuntu. Fun!
#ubuntu-server 2008-04-25
<Deeps> Hehe, from the Gobuntu wiki: "At this stage, we recognize that Gobuntu will work with relatively few laptops and desktops, because of the widespread use of binary-only firmware. Running Gobuntu on your laptop will be quite an achievement"
<nealmcb> Deeps: sure there's a difference - canonical is the main sponsor of ubuntu, but ubuntu is an independent entity, with a community council etc.  Generally all working closely together, but e.g. note that the partner component is the only one that uses a repo at "canonical.com"
<Deeps> Fair enough
<Deeps> nealmcb: Does the indepedant entity of Ubuntu have it's own domain, or does it reside on the commercially trademarked domain provided by Canonical?
<BadSneakers> for new users, webmin on ubuntu server is about the easiest thing to do, right ?
<nealmcb> Deeps: well, I suspect ubuntu is a trademark of canonical
<nealmcb> !webmin
<Deeps> nealmcb: Heh, sorry if that sound like flambait
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Deeps> nealmcb: Indeed it is, see the footer of ubuntu.com
<BadSneakers> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<BadSneakers> neat bot.  great answer.
<nealmcb> :-)
<nealmcb> BadSneakers: just try it with bug numbers or packages!
<nealmcb> !info kvm
<ubotu> kvm (source: kvm): Full virtualization on x86 hardware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:62+dfsg-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 691 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<Deeps> I like how the bot lets you pipe output of !triggers to people too, smooth
<nealmcb> FTW!!
<nealmcb> !info munin
<ubotu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 588 kB, installed size 996 kB
<Deeps> !info vmware
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in hardy
<Deeps> hehe
<nealmcb> !find vmware
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<nealmcb> !info vbox
<ubotu> Package vbox does not exist in hardy
<nealmcb> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in hardy
<nealmcb> !find virtualbox
<ubotu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-386, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-openvz (and 24 others)
<Deeps> Urg, I probably need to upgrade to hardy at some point too.
<nealmcb> !info ﻿virtualbox-ose
<ubotu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<Deeps> That said, gutsy will be supported for another year, and that box'll have been rebuilt before then...
<nealmcb> tlyng: so note that the "!info <package>" command in irc gets ubotu to tell us what component something is in
<hsn_> !info db2exc
<ubotu> Package db2exc does not exist in hardy
<jords> How do you change your apt mirror in ubuntu server?
<jords> archive.ubuntu.com is completely fried
<flyback> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pk6s1MbszA&feature=related# <--- cool
<nealmcb> jords: /etc/apt/sources.list - or via synaptic
<nealmcb> man 5 sources.list
<jords> Is there a list of mirrors somewhere?
<jords> nvm found one
<MatBoy> hi guys
<MatBoy> itś still 7.10 today ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats 'it'?
<MatBoy> the latest stable release
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be 8.04
<MatBoy> ok
<MatBoy> I will upgrade than
<MatBoy> as I need to find a good howto to be sure :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, the wiki has upgrade instructions at (iirc) HardyUpgrade
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, ok, great !
<MatBoy> can I ask a bot here for it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, sure.
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, I'm not very familair with the bot here :)
<MatBoy> !HardyUpgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardyupgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MatBoy> mhh
<MatBoy> ok
<MatBoy> ubotu, HardyUpgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardyupgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MatBoy> man
 * Kamping_Kaiser finds the ubuntu wiki fairly irritating at times. found it though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks, so it wasn't me ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, i went and searched the wiki :)
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, oeh, you are my friend today :) thanks :D
<MatBoy> hehe, quite slow that upgrade... how come :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, in my opinion, most mirrors were already slow by default
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, cant really comment - i use my ISP's mirror whenever i do ubuntu stuff
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, I need to setup a mirror
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, using debmirror its pretty easy.
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, mhh, sounds nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres a proper mirror building script by debian, but i haent migrated to that yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a tic
<MatBoy> okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64295/
<MatBoy> looks nice ! thanks
<jords> do-release-upgrade is'nt working for me, hangs on checking for a new ubuntu release. Netstat suggests that the problem is that lithium.ubuntu.com is dead.... any suggestions?
<MatBoy> jords, try try try
<MatBoy> I just got through after 3 times
<jords> :D
<MatBoy> download spead is horrible slow
<jords> will do
<MatBoy> I'm max at 54Kb/s
<nealmcb> today is the peak of the action
<MatBoy> now it holds
<MatBoy> yes it is
<nealmcb> you might want to use bittorrent to download a CD and upgrade using the CD
<MatBoy> nealmcb, nah, one of my servers is in the DC
<nealmcb> e.g. you could put it in your sources.list
<MatBoy> I will go to sleep now :)
<jords> Not going to work on a vps in another country :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror more up to date then mine ;)
<MatBoy> It will upgrade and be done in an houir
<MatBoy> hour
<flyback> dloes ubuntu server lts 6.06 have any known issues with smp and/or vmware server
<flyback> 2 of our blades took random shits
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, it seems so.. never mind... good try !
<Kamping_Kaiser> flyback, not aware of smp errors. vmware server i dont know about though.
<flyback> thx
<MatBoy> flyback, why use LTS ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, some people like systems theat work
<flyback> the blades have 2 serial, one front and one virtual/console going to redirect one of the blades that crashed kernel messages to the port a few days
<flyback> and log it on a old laptop
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, i wrote the debmirror page (its been mangled since, but i did write the first few revisions)
<flyback> hopefully see the kernel panic before it dies
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, yes but I hope you migrate earlier than those 5 years :D
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, ow.. sorry :)
<flyback> matboy cause these are production
<flyback> we don't want to change in the middle of shit
<MatBoy> flyback, yes ? and so ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, why? buy a system, put on an OS, rep,alce in 4 years
<MatBoy> Kamping_Kaiser, I say the same, no LTS for me
<flyback> Mat
<flyback> where I work
<Kamping_Kaiser> MatBoy, your call
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<flyback> I can't even change a dead bagttery in a ups
<flyback> wiothout a disaster recovery plan
<flyback> even if the ups is hot swapable
<MatBoy> flyback, bad infra than
<MatBoy> or management :D
<flyback> na I understand his thinking in the long term
<MatBoy> when it's broken you don't even can rely on it
<flyback> not always at the moment
<flyback> he's had yrs of shit blow up in his face
<flyback> even when the vendor swore on a stack of bibles "this won't break shit"
<MatBoy> flyback, get better suppliers or people that know what they do
<MatBoy> flyback, you should know better ;)
<MatBoy> ok I'm off
<MatBoy> sleep well
<jords> Argh ubuntu really needs better systems for keeping things going when theres a major surge in traffic
<MatBoy> jords, man, they are slow by default
<MatBoy> all mirrors
<MatBoy> cu
<jords> still trying to get do-release-upgrade to check for the new ubuntu version
<Kamping_Kaiser> canonicals datacentre is always low on bandwidth. its compounded by release time
<jords> yep
<flyback> canuckboy
<flyback> it doesn't matter
<flyback> you could have GOd certified hw
<flyback> ok well if it was God cert it would never break
<flyback> but anywyas we don't take the chance
<flyback> ever
 * flyback bbl, nature calls
 * wubrgamer is away: I'm Away, Send me a PM
<jords> yay downloading updates from a mirror at 4000kb/s now :d
 * flyback looks like he has malaria right now because his allergies have made his eyes and area around them so red
<BadSneakers> Setting up a file server with 3 drives, I installed ubuntu server in small / and /home partitions on a drive, and set the rest of the drive to mount as /data1 then the 2nd drive is mounted as /data2 and the 3rd is mounted as /data3   How wrong is that ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ...?
<nealmcb> BadSneakers: well, ﻿if you're looking for alternatives, lsb recommends putting stuff under /srv (e.g. /srv/data[123]), and so that may be clearer for folks and better supported by some tools.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Download all files that we need to get (34685 MiB).
<Kamping_Kaiser> cricky :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought LSB said /media (i use /mount myself)
<nealmcb> oops - fsh - http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<nealmcb>  /media : Mount point for removeable media
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought fhs said /mnt. perhaps only network goes there
 * Kamping_Kaiser will switch his mounts to /srv
<nealmcb>  /mnt : Mount point for a temporarily mounted filesystem
<BadSneakers> nealmcb  yeah. I see thats correct now.
<nealmcb> BadSneakers: I don't think it is a strict rule, but it may help
<nealmcb> and it is nice for tools to be able to correctly intuit how to deal with paths
<derspankster> I want to set up a home server using Ubuntu and need a good tutorial on server command line.
<nealmcb> nice - the jeos iso is down to 99 MB, from 151
<nealmcb> (hardy vs gutsy)
<simmerz> nealmcb: the jeos can be installed in a normal xen virtual machine, right?
<nealmcb> !shell | derspankster
<ubotu> derspankster: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nealmcb> simmerz: I would think so
<simmerz> ok
<nealmcb> derspankster: seems that that is targetted to desktop users, but some of the references may be helpful
<derspankster> nealmcb: so you're suggesting installing the desktop environment?
<simmerz> derspankster: you're best off buying one of the many books out there about linux server admin
<nealmcb> no - just pointing out that that tutorial assumes you have one - you can ignore that part
<nealmcb> I learned this stuff way too long ago to know how to learn it now :-)
 * simmerz too
<derspankster> nealmcb:  my first computer experience was in DOS many years ago. I've forgotten most of that and I know the syntax is different as well. I've used Ubuntu as a desktop for about two years now.
<nealmcb> cool
<simmerz> derspankster: I stole a book off a friend of mine to start with. Think it was one of the o'reilly ones years ago.
<nealmcb> another possibility is !ebox
<nealmcb> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<simmerz> ooo, a replacement for cPanel et al
<derspankster> I have 5 computers networked. 2 ubuntu, 2 XP and a Mac. Decided I wanted a dedicated server.
<simmerz> understandable. I have a server at home that runs my svn install, and a few other bits
<nealmcb> derspankster: yeah - need ubuntu to win the vote there :-)
<derspankster> I need to be able to create directories, change permissions, assign a static IP address, etc, etc.
<derspankster> Want a headless system that I can administer from another Ubuntu machine - SSH?
<simmerz> create directories: mkdir <name of dir>. look at: man mkdir
<simmerz> derspankster: you got it
<derspankster> does SSH need to be installed on both machines?
<simmerz> yep. one needs the server and one the client. the client is automatically installed on ubuntu machines
<simmerz> so install openssh-server
<derspankster> I need to get a book, I'm a fish out of water!
<simmerz> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html might help a little
<simmerz> to start with
<simmerz> if you need help with a command and you know what the command is, you can use: man <command> in a virtual terminal
<derspankster> simmerz: thanks, I've bookmarked that one.  I always have struggled with samba as well. I've been using my Ubuntu desktop as a media server for awhile.
<simmerz> samba can be tricky
<derspankster> no doubt
<simmerz> the thing you'll probably be failing on with it is that winxp asks for a username and password but yours don't work...?
<derspankster> No, got past that. Even my Mac is part of the network
<simmerz> cool
<simmerz> you'll be fine once you get to grips with the way the filesystem of linux fits together
<simmerz> once you've got the basics, you'll start joining commands together to make complex mini-scripts.
<derspankster> I've built a small box with a Athlon XP CPU and 512 MB of ram and a couple of HD's
<simmerz> anyhow, I need to sleep!
<derspankster> simmerz: I won't keep you, I thank you for your suggestions
<simmerz> no probs. nearly 3am here...
<derspankster> I can't stay up that late - too old!
<simmerz> my advice: keep asking questions. no matter how stupid you think they might be
<derspankster> Well, that's never stopped me before
<derspankster> Is this channel pretty active? Never been here before
<simmerz> and there are a whole host of channels in IRC that are there for that purpose
<simmerz> yep, normally is
<simmerz> #ubuntu-server might be useful to you as well
<derspankster> I thought that's what this is??
<simmerz> oh yeah
<simmerz> doh
<simmerz> I thought I was in #ubuntu for some reason
<derspankster> you'd better get to bed!
<simmerz> this is less active than #ubuntu, but still active enough
<simmerz> night. good luck
<derspankster> #ubuntu is all "this won't work, that won't work" right now
<simmerz> lol. heron's just been released....
<derspankster> yes
<simmerz> I'll let the humdrum die down before I upgrade. got a couple of dapper -> heron server upgrades to do as well now that we have a new LTS
<nealmcb> this is probably a better link for eBox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<derspankster> I'm running Hardy on this laptop, got the beta and just upgraded my way to final
<derspankster> thanks for the link
<nealmcb> it should help with samba - but we won't know until folks like you try it out :-)
<simmerz> definitely off now. take care
<derspankster> you too - goodbye
<nealmcb> simmerz: thanks
<simmerz> np
<derspankster> nealmcb: I appreciate your input as well
<nealmcb> :-)
<nealmcb> good luck!
<derspankster> oh, I'll get there, will get frustrated as hell, but I'll make it
<jords> I'm having a iptables issue. I'm getting blocked traffic logged like this: Apr 25 02:07:28 preturns kernel: iptables denied: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=40:40:43:cf:8f:f0:00:18:8b:f9:70:0c:08:00 SRC=88.169.105.32 DST=67.207.143.240 LEN=93 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=6881 DPT=51413 LEN=73 which I want to let through. My iptables -L output: http://pastebin.com/f48775602
<BadSneakers> i didn't get all of ebox and by the time I realized it and figured out what I needed to do, the servers are borked
<BadSneakers> but from what I read, it is now all in universe
<nealmcb> BadSneakers: yes - universe at this point
<nealmcb> !info ebox
<ubotu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (hardy), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<Mythril> I am having trouble getting subversion set up, are there any good tutorials out there (the ones I have googled are horrible)
<compaqr4000>  I'm trying to run open office calc via ssh and I get the following on one of my machines: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin X11 error: Can't open display:  Any ideas why this is?  It works fine on another machine.
<sanmarcos> so anybody updated from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS and like to share an experience?
<jay2> brbiab
<_ruben> 2 cluster nodes reinstalled .. one gutsy, one hardy ..
<tengulre> hi,all
<tengulre> why I got could not install grub in my box when setup ubuntu8 server ?(Vmware)
<_ruben> tengulre: dunno, i am in the progress of an hardy jeos install under vmware esx now though
<_ruben> crap .. gotta do a server install as well .. since it'll be a build env for my server installs :p
<_ruben> initiating hardy server install
<_ruben> tengulre: grub works like charm over here in my vmware guest
<_ruben> tengulre: did you use any special options (in both vmware and in the ubuntu installer)
<_ruben> guess he didnt want to be helped after all
<Deeps> hehe
<Zorg95> ok, but i could use some apt-related help :-) i would like to grab kernel from older distribution to hardy (for xen), no install, just download (and probably unpack)... i think that the best way how to do this would be apt in order to keep getting security fixes for that older kernel
<Zorg95> by unpack i mean copy files to right locations but without touching grub
<stefg> Hi, I'm trying to install hardy to our companys brandnew server. Im planning to set up a raid 10 array for some virtual machines and a raid 5 array for general storage. The installer doesn't show me an option for raid 10 (although i know that mdadm can do that). does that mean i have to set up a nested raid 1 + 0?
<_ruben> stefg: you could open up another virtual console during the partitioner .. and set up the raid10 manually using raid10 .. i did that recently
<gaouzief> hi people
<gaouzief> trying to install 8.04 server on a machine with lsi megaraid SAS
<stefg> _ruben: ok... so it's not me being stupid, but a limitation of the installer
<gaouzief> ubuntu installer can't detect hard drives
<gaouzief> tried megaraid* drivers in the list
<ivoks> huh?
<gaouzief> not working
<gaouzief> any clue?
<ivoks> gaouzief: this is odd, since that's very common and supported hardware
<_ruben> gaouzief: which ubuntu version, and what kind of hardware ?
<gaouzief> latest ubuntu server 64bit
<_ruben> stefg: correct
<ivoks> gaouzief: any errors in dmesg output?
<gaouzief> hardware: xeon server with 4 SAS hardrives and lsi megaraid 256 SAS controller
<gaouzief> no errors
<_ruben> and lspci ?
<gaouzief> it just says, no hardrives detected, please selet a driver (list)
<ivoks> gaouzief: dmesg output - alt+f2, enter, dmesg
<gaouzief> i tried allthe megaraid* ones
<gaouzief> ok just a second
<gaouzief> nope, nothing specific to ghard drives
<ivoks> did you setup raid?
<gaouzief> in bios, ATA set to RAID
<ivoks> lsi raid controllers aren't controled trough computer's bios
<ivoks> it has it's own raid
<gaouzief> how d y access that
<ivoks> while booting, it displays info how to access it
<ivoks> usually it's after the bios and before the system
<gaouzief> no message what so ever
<gaouzief> bios -> tries to do a dhcp boot -> os
<ivoks> there must be some way to configure raid logic disks
<ivoks> if there's nothing like that, you don't have raid controller
<gaouzief> it's there
<ivoks> on-board 'raid' controllers are not raid controllers
<gaouzief> no no this a hardware controller
<gaouzief> lsi megaraid 256
<ivoks> well, if it's working it will surely offer you to set it up
<ivoks> http://www.lsi.com/documentation/storage/systems/management_software/MRMgmtSuite.pdf
<ivoks> ups... wrong link
<ivoks> ctrl+h
<ivoks> 'When the message Press <Ctrl><H> for WebBIOS appears on the screen, immediately press CTRL+H to run this utility.'
<gaouzief> it saiy bios settings F2
<ivoks> http://www.lsi.com/files/docs/techdocs/storage_stand_prod/sas/mr_sas_8888ELP_qig.pdf
<ivoks> any luck?
<IsotropicSpin> hey total n00b here. How do i change the remote desktop setting on my server to allow remote destop through the SSL terminal?
<ivoks> there is no remote desktop on server
<IsotropicSpin> poo. is it possible to install it using the terminal? I just think it would be rad to open it up and edit the site with my mouse
<IsotropicSpin> is it because there is no GNOME?
<ivoks> graphical interface isn't supported on ubuntu-server
<IsotropicSpin> ok
<ivoks> you can install it, but then it's not server anymore :) it's desktop or workstation
<IsotropicSpin> hehe
<gaouzief> sorry, connection was down
<gaouzief> ok i'll try th ctrl+h now
<gaouzief> no message, but ctrl+h braught out the interface, thanks
<kraut> re
<kraut> http://geekosphere.org/wp-content/ubuntu_released.png
<_ruben> kraut :P
<rhineheart_m> hello.. anybody here who have tried heron in server environment?
<rhineheart_m> Please tell me an update how it works... thanks..
<mok0> rhineheart_m: it works great
<mok0> rhineheart_m: several people have announce on Ubuntu Planet that updates run completely smooth
<mok0> s/announce/announced
<rhineheart_m> uhuh... is gutsy be easily upgraded to heron?
<Kamping_Kaiser> is gutsy 7.10? if so then yes , "easily"
<rhineheart_m> Kamping_Kaiser, can you help me with it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, no.
<Nafallo> !update-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhineheart_m> hehe...can you give me a link for instructions instead?
<Nafallo> damn boot
<Nafallo> bot
<Kamping_Kaiser> *g*
<Nafallo> rhineheart_m: you're on a server ey?
<Kamping_Kaiser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Nafallo> rhineheart_m: install update-manager-core and do do-release-upgrade
<rhineheart_m> yeah.. server
<rhineheart_m> can't it break my present live site and its configurations?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu, hardy is hi ops, also also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades for upgrades.
<Nafallo> break as in shut down temporarily :-)
 * Kamping_Kaiser will get a lart for using the bot as a relay probably
<Nafallo> can't see a reason it would break your conf.
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends what changes and how
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect anything using pam-ldap will break for example
<rhineheart_m> this one: sudo aptitude install update-manager-core and this: sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.
<rhineheart_m> will apache2 will be upgraded too?
 * Kamping_Kaiser wonders if that question is silly to anyone but him.
<Kamping_Kaiser> if theres a newer version, it will be updated
<rhineheart_m> lastly.. my sites will not be affected after the upgrade?
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends what the sites are in, and what gets upgraded
<Kamping_Kaiser> no one will make blanket promices about the working of your sites after upgrade
<rhineheart_m> just a drupal site... and other php stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats not "just"
<rhineheart_m> okay.. I'm accessing the box through ssh.. and it says it is not recommended to do upgrade via ssh.. ows
<Kamping_Kaiser> because if te link drops you could be in trouble
<rhineheart_m> as in I the box will not run anymore?
<Deeps> -away
<Kamping_Kaiser> pardon?
<rhineheart_m> as in the box will not run anymore?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it might not. thats what you risk when you update
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless i misunderstand you still
<rhineheart_m> okay.. I will remain in gutsy.. unless you will tell me that server will run smoothly and better in heron than gutsy
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wouldnt upgrade for a few weeks
<rhineheart_m> okay.. sounds like you are suggesting me to do it by june.. correct?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope. i'm suggesting you dont do it in april
<ScottK> rhineheart_m: I would suggest that you have a test server.
<ScottK> It is impossible to upgrade with absolutely zero downtime as at the very least you have to reboot for the new kernel and so you are down for however long it takes to reboot at a minimum.
<rhineheart_m> is the new kernel better than in gutsy ScottK ?
<ScottK> It's really irrelevant.  You have to either upgrade or not.  Picking bits of the system to upgrade isn't a good plan.
<ScottK> It depends on your hardware.  I have a laptop that had acpi problems on Gutsy that's fine on Hardy, so for that machine, definitely yes.
<ScottK> Independent of the should you upgrade question (which only you can truly answer), you really ought to have a test system to test stuff out on before going live.
<ScottK> If you had such a thing, then you'd be able to test upgrading and see how it affects your particular setup.
<ScottK> If you'd hired me to figure out if you should upgrade, that's how I'd figure it out.
<Kamping_Kaiser> rhineheart_m, expecting #debian people to know ubuntu well enough to make comparisions (or to say in #debian to use ubuntu for that matter) is a fairly silly thing to do.
<_ruben> hmm .. bondX devices cant be renamed like 'raw' ethX ones right?
<nijaba> nealmcb: around?
<slicslak> i need a cli tool to edit audio, specifically mp3s.  i basically just need to recode them to different sample rates.  can someone reccomend something?  something like image magick but for audio?
<_ruben> hmm .. i think my hardy install crashed after sending 50k emails to it .. well .. quite some time after i did that actually
<_ruben> hmm .. for some reason there were still dhclient3 instances running even though i had changed config from dhcp to static
<_ruben> nasty
<slicslak> bah, of course lame can be run on the cli.
 * slicslak needs more coffee
 * delcoyote hi
<gonzzor> Isn't sudo apt-get install gnome supposed to install X11 + Gnome on a fresh installation of Ubuntu Server?
<JaxxMaxx_> it should go out and get the "gnome" package and all dependancies, yes.  try  using   sudo aptitude   for a more detailed package manager
<gonzzor> Tried both put it complains about fam and gamin.
<gonzzor> and gnome-desktop-evnironment
<soren> _ruben: If you have dhcp in your interfaces file, do an ifup, change the interfaces file, and do an ifdown, ifdown has *no* clue that it used to a dhcp managed interface.
<soren> _ruben: It only knows to kill the dhclient on ifdown if the interfaces file says that it's a dhcp interface.
<pvandewyngaerde> i just booted ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso   but i cannot load the cli or cli-expert kernel
<pvandewyngaerde> could not find kernel
<pvandewyngaerde> hmm, in Virtual machne after installation grub cannot find the kernel
<mathiaz> kirkland: have you looked at http://ch.tudelft.nl/~arthur/nss-ldapd/ ?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i have not
<kirkland> mathiaz: interesting
<mathiaz> kirkland: I already came accross this project last november when I was preparing UDS Boston
<mathiaz> kirkland: it seems that it's a good alternative to libnss_ldap
<kirkland> mathiaz: are any other distros shipping it?
<kirkland> mathiaz: have we heard from any of our users asking for it?
<mathiaz> kirkland: nope - just looking around now
<mathiaz> kirkland: I know there are some issues with libnss_ldap
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, more than the bug we fixed earlier this week?
<mathiaz> kirkland: I just find the fork interesting - not saying we should replace libnss_ldap now
<mathiaz> kirkland: we should keep an eye on it I think
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay, sounds good
<kirkland> mathiaz: perhaps package it in universe?
<mathiaz> kirkland: it's already there
<kirkland> mathiaz: ah
<melinate_> hi folks, can anyone help me recover an accidentally deleted folder?
<nealmcb> melinate_: how was it deleted?  if you deleted it from a gui, you might get better help in #ubuntu - or look in ~/.Trash/
<melinate_> nealmcb: this is a server, no GUI... it was removed by hitting "F8" in mc...which I assume is equivalent to "rm -fr"
<nealmcb> melinate_: ahh - "folder" vs "directory" made me think of guis
<nealmcb> I"ve seen some recovery tools in the past, but seem to recall they really liked to be set up in advance....
<melinate_> nealmcb: sorry... bad habit ;)
<melinate_> nealmcb:  I'm more of a programmer than a systems guy... you know the command to see what type file system this volume is?
<nealmcb> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<nealmcb> (updated....)
<nealmcb> melinate_: "mount"
<melinate_> nealmcb: thanks
<JaxxMaxx_> Where would MySQL-5 keep its log files?  trying to troubleshoot a module that uses mysql
<nealmcb> JaxxMaxx_: postgres puts them under /var/log ....
<_ruben> soren: i figured it'd be something like that .. ifup *could* be a bit more smart and check for runnign dhclient's for any interface its about to configure for static ip
<tlyng> is there any small utility for getting the last entries from any log files? for example: cat /var/log/somelog | somemagicutility -no_messages_older_than_one_hour
<nealmcb> tlyng: well, there is "tail filename"
<tlyng> nealmcb: Can tail work on time data? =)
<nealmcb> tail | grep
<tlyng> nealmcb: tail isn't the correct utility for me, but I'll create a script myself. I'm having a lot of loggin attempts via ssh, will feed it to munin so I can get some statistics from it.
<tlyng> attempts per hour
<elventear> Anyone using Xen?
<melinate_> elventear: I have an ubuntu virtual server running on a Xen host
<elventear> melinate_: What version of Ubuntu, btw? I am trying to run a virtual server of Ubuntu 8.04 and I am having problems with networking
<elventear> some guys in the #xen channel say that Hardy is broken
<melinate_> 7.10, I haven't upgraded it
<melinate_> elventear: seems odd that Hardy would be broken considering there is a Hardy version of Ubuntu JeOS (which I'm in the process of setting up on a VMware server)
<elventear> Not the networking in general. Just related to Xen
<JaxxMaxx_> Proper syntax for restarting a daemon  using /etc/init.d scripts?
<JaxxMaxx_> what's the proper  chmod   to allow users outside the owning group to  read a file?
<infinity> o+r
<infinity> o+rx, if it's a directory.
 * faulkes- sips his afternoon scotch
<nealmcb> nijaba: ping
<nealmcb> nijaba:  looks cool, but I'm thinking the old todo comment and LANG=C override need to go also:  egrep 'LANG|locale'  /usr/bin/ubuntu-vm-builder
<elventear> I updated the Kernel and Headers to a deb package that has been posted for testing in Launchpad. This corrected a bug in Xen. But now when I run apt-get it tries to install linux-headers back and it fails.
<elventear> Should I just install those headers back?
<elventear> I had to use dpkg -f -i to install the headers, because it ididn't let me overwrite them although they were the same version
<Derspankster> Somebody congratulate me. I got my Hardy server up an running. Loading it up with files right now. Thanks for some good help on this channel.
<keymoo> well done
<keymoo> i'm upgrading my gutsy server right now
<ivoks> well, i can confirm
<ivoks> update of a node in redhat cluster, running on gutsy, to hardy
<Derspankster> keymoo: thanks. For me it was a struggle, never having built a server before. Started yesterday with the hardware and I'm running today.
<Nafallo> I'm afraid to upgrade my server without physical access :-)
<ivoks> is done in less than 10 minutes and works perfecty :)
<ivoks> Nafallo: i just did it :D
<Nafallo> ivoks: do you get your Internet through quagga? ;-)
<ivoks> no
<Nafallo> ivoks: there we go then :-)
<ivoks> but i did upgrade while connected to vodafone mobile :)
<Nafallo> upgrades might stop quagga, which then takes down the whole Internet connection :-P
<keymoo> i'm upgrading mine though ssh
<Vlet> Anyone know how to have samba auth against pam or kerberos instead of samba's built-in password db?
<lifesf> Hello; i was wondering if anyone could help me on this issue: i have a fresh install of ubuntu-server hardy heron and [sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop] does not work
<lifesf> it says: invalid operation
<lifesf> invalid operation ubuntu desktop
<lifesf> omg i'm sorry for the stupid question i had not used it in a long time and i managed...
<Vlet> lifesf: you need to tell apt-get what to do :)
<Vlet> lifesf: you want: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Vlet> but why install the desktop if you're running a server!? ;)
<Vlet> lifesf: oh, oops - had my window scrolled up - didn't see that you had caught your own error
<lifesf> lol
<lifesf> well... i'm running the desktop because i want all the server stuff to work properly but i am still learning and i do not necessarily know what most things are and i have messed up a lot of things everytime i tried running only server so now i use the desktop also
<lifesf> to configure ftp etc because i have not been able to find a good program to control and use the server through a webpage like control panel
<jiqiren> when will https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/server/C/ exist? This is a dead link from http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/documentation
<_manny> Hi all :)
<dra1> Hello everyone, I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04,  and now I have no sound what so ever, ive read around the forums and have found it to be a popular problem, but still cant find any way to resolve the issue, anyone here have some advice?
<Derspankster> dra1: actually this is the ubuntu-server channel. Have you asked on #ubuntu?
<dra1> Woops, sorry about that, I just read the broadcast there, no i havent but i will
<Derspankster> dra1: you likely will have better luck there
<dra1> thanks
<_manny> Has anyone successfully compiled Apache 1.3.41 into Ubuntu Server 7.10? I have tried and I end up with an 'Order' directive errors as well as no modules showing up in httpd -l
 * flyback heads on outside to get his mind off the bullshit
#ubuntu-server 2008-04-26
<ivoks> this was tooooo boring :/
<ivoks> we can make do-release-upgrade even better
<ivoks> implement -y and make it truly automatic :DD
<Mythril>  Does anyone know how I change the mirrors apt uses?
<FastZ> so i accidentally pressed the Print Screen button on my keyboard while my server was in the middle of upgrading (do-release-upgrade).  it then stopped downloading upgrades and spit out the command prompt...
<FastZ> it appears to me like I will be able to restart the do-release-upgrade, but it will start from the beginning again.
<FastZ> :(
<ivoks> FastZ: no, apt keeps downloaded packages
<FastZ> ivoks: it starts where it left off?
<ivoks> Mythril: yeah, with sed
<ivoks> FastZ: yes
<FastZ> ivoks: good deal cuz it'd been downloading for about half an hour... thanks.
<ivoks> Mythril: for example, if you want to change us to uk mirror, running sed -i -e 's/us.archive/uk.archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list would do the trick
<Mythril> ivoks: ty, I always forget about sed
<ivoks> Mythril: well, you can use vim too
<ivoks> vim -c "%s/us.archive/uk.archive/g" /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivoks> :)
<Mythril> ivoks: I can't operate vim, Its like typing with gloves on for me
<ivoks> you should learn vi(m)
<ivoks> most powerfull tool on the planet
<ivoks> don't listen those emacs guys, they don't have a clue :)
<nijaba> the great thing about vi(m) is that, whichever Unix or Linux system you connect to, it is always there :)
<ivoks> 'night
<ivoks> nijaba: right, but i do hate we don't ship it by default on desktop
<nijaba> goodnight ante
<ivoks> (full vim)
<nijaba> ivoks: well, yes, it is one of the first thing I upgrade :)
<ivoks> we should have two desktop CD version
<ivoks> one as we have now
<ivoks> and the other one without openoffice, but with latex and vim :)
<nijaba> Ubuntu Pro :)
<ivoks> right :)
<ivoks> and 43 versions of tetris
<nijaba> lol
<ivoks> + pacman
<nijaba> ivoks: write a blueprint!
<ivoks> really time for bed... i have to be up in 2 hours and drive into alpes
<nijaba> ivoks: skiing?
<ivoks> boarding, yes
<nijaba> ivoks: have fun
<ivoks> that's my passion
<ivoks> will do... me and 4 chicks for 2 days :D
<nijaba> a good one to have, but is better after sleeping a good night
<nijaba> specially with the chicks ;)
<Deeps> Ubuntu Pro? It's called "Install command-line system" from the alternate CD. :P
<nijaba> Deeps: nah, we still want a GUI to play tetris ;)
<ivoks> Deeps: no, gnome is nice and all that... but openoffice, even firefox.. bloat :D
<Deeps> man apt-get, discover 'install'. :P
<ivoks> hm... ubuntu-administrator-8.10
<ivoks> all the admin tools you would need
<ivoks> :D
<nijaba> on these fine words, I am going to bed as well.  Goodnight owls :)
<Deeps> Sweet dreams. :)
<ivoks> 'night
 * flyback is suffering a total emotional breakdown tonight, stand clear
 * flyback decides to finally put the extra duron 850 cpu and mb with crappy caps together into a media pc so we can drown his sorrows in streaming movies and anime
<Kamping_Kaiser> until you throw load on the system and the caps throw up
<flyback> who cares
<flyback> it's a media pc
<flyback> that's all it will ever do
 * flyback brb
 * flyback goes to find his inhaler
<Vlet> Anyone know how to have samba use pam or kerberos passwords instead of those set with smbpasswd?
<driverafk> Vlet: it really can't be done, as far as i know... you can do the reverse where authentication from pam goes to samba...
<Vlet> oh, that's a bummer... well, my passwords come from a kerberos server, so there's no changing em
<Vlet> but it's good to know that at least maybe I can quit trying to find the answer
<jiqiren> i think you might be able to get it work as long as you don't mix MS OS's
<sommer> Vlet: you could keep your user accounts in ldap and autthenticat through kerberos
<jiqiren> but then there would be the question"why use samba"?
<sommer> jiqiren: for ms access :)
<sommer> least I'd assume that'd be the reason for using it in the first place, heh
<jiqiren> exactly.. blame AD for MS-LDAP/Kerb that doesn't work with others
<sommer> actually with likewise-open it works with linux pretty well
<sommer> or at least it greatly simplifies the configuration
<jiqiren> you mean everything authenticates from AD? that can also be done with samba if once needs a central directory master thing stuff .... :)
<sommer> yep yep
<Vlet> dc'd...
<Vlet> yes, I want to use samba to allow individuals in my office to be able to access shares using their kerberos login and pass via their XP machines without having to come over to the server room and dictate their pass to me :)
<sdakak> I have setup a bind9 server. And got it to resolve example.com to my internal ip. Now this resolution works from the localhost only. If i try to do it from other machine on the lan than the dns doesn't work. I have tried stopping the firewall. But if from the other lan machine I key in the ip of my machine then it appears. Bind doesn't seem to resolve names from other lan machines.
<jiqiren> sdakak: is bing only listening on lo?
<sdakak> Sorry got it, firewall issue. If i turn off the firewall then I can do the other lan machines can access my bind server
<sdakak> *then the other lan machines can access my dns server
<sdakak> jiqiren: Can you help me setup firestarter?
<sdakak> so that my dns server doesn't block incoming dns requests?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sdakak, make sure port 53 is open (iirc)
<jiqiren> i don't know what firestarter is
<sdakak> jiqiren: It is a GUI for iptables afaik
<jiqiren> ah
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: How would I do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in firestarter? no idea
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: Still try and help me, I would have to configure the incoming policy right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sdakak, sounds probable. i dont know the terminology fierstarter uses though
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: Ok got it. Now I need to allow incoming connections from only lan machines.
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: I got it to allow it from one lan machine only?
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: Would it accept 192.168.99.xx?
<sdakak> What is this range setting rule/
<sommer> Kamping_Kaiser: what up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sommer, about to ask #ipv6 for some help :) hows things at your end?
<sommer> heh, don't know too much about ipv6, but other than than things are awesome
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehehe
<Kamping_Kaiser>  this tunnel has worked before, but it "stopped working" some time after a blacout, and i'm only trying to fix it again now
<sommer> do you have a shovel?
<sommer> ehehehehehehehehe
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: Do you know how to tell the firewall to allow connections not from 192.168.99.73 only but from 192.168.99.xx?
<sdakak> sommer: help?
<jiqiren> sdakak:  iptables -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT (to allow anything to connect to your dns)
<sdakak> jiqiren: I need to allow connections only to 192.168.99.xx. How would that look like?
<jiqiren> you mean allow only from?
<Kamping_Kaiser> -range 192.168.99.0/24 iirc
<sommer> sdakak: sorry bro I'm not that good at ipv6
<sdakak> sommer: Is this ipv6?
<sdakak> jiqiren: Yes only allow
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: I will try that
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: I can also say 192.168.99.0/255, can't i?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sdakak, you can, but its not valid :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> so iptables will probably throw up on you
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: then 254?
<sommer> sdakak: ya, I've only ever used ipv4
<Kamping_Kaiser> sdakak, no, /24
<jiqiren> sdakak: 192.168.99.0/24
<sdakak> Does 192.168.99.0/24 means what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a CIDR netmask
<jiqiren> means 192.168.99.0-255
<sdakak> I thought it mean to allow connection from 192.168.99.0 - to 192.168.99.24
<jiqiren> or 192.168.99.0 through 192.168.99.255
<sdakak> jiqiren: How could I tell it to allow 192.168.99.25 through 192.168.99.45?
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: ?
<jiqiren> well... with iptables (not using a mask) you could do --src-range 192.168.99.25-192.168.99.45
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^^ i was about to suggest an RTFM
<sdakak> Kamping_Kaiser: I can't find a manual for firestarter.
<jiqiren> http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php <- first result from google when I search for "firestarter documentation"
<sdakak> jiqiren: Kamping_Kaiser: firestarter accepted 192.168.99.0/24 thank you
<sdakak> jiqiren: It doesn't load here
<sdakak> jiqiren: The site appears in the Help>online manual in firestarter also. But it looks down :)
<sdakak> *sorry down :(
<sdakak> Thank you :)
<jiqiren> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<sdakak> jiqiren: really.
<sdakak> someone will come and second that. No need to get all sarky
<jiqiren> works for me! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lols @ site
<jiqiren> i don't get how someone is setting up dns and doesn't understand netmasks...
<jiqiren> no wonder finding good SA's is such a bitch
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
 * delcoyote hi
<DiesIrae> \quit
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jords> :)
 * flyback is seriously ponderijng checking himself into psych ward and spending the rest of his life there
 * flyback goes to sleep for a little while till he feels better
<Noah0504> Is there any reason 8.04 won't even start up to install but 7.10 will?  I'm thinking it has something to do with the kernel.  Is there anything I can do?
<stiv2k> hi I just upgraded to 8.04 and it replaced my sudoedit with vi or vim
<stiv2k> how can I revert this back to nano
 * stiv2k just likes nano better.
<Noah0504> Man, this channel is pretty dead.
<Noah0504> ;)
<stiv2k> yeah it is
<Deeps> stiv2k: change your EDITOR variable back to nano
<Noah0504> If 8.04 won't even boot to install, do you think it would work to upgrade from 7.10?
<Noah0504> haha
<Deeps> Noah0504: Dunno, but if it doesn't, you'll be able to restore from the backup you made before you performed the upgrade ;)
<Deeps> Noah0504: and you'll need to be a bit clearer about what you mean by "wont even boot"; how far does the boot process get? Do you get a menu? Do you get the start of the installer? What do you get?
<Noah0504> Yeah, I figured that wouldn't be too helpful.  Basically I select install and all I get is a blinking cursor.  Nothing more.
<Noah0504> 7.10 works fine, so I'm guessing the kernel doesn't like my computer...
<Deeps> Clearer still please
<Noah0504> Hmm...
<Deeps> "I'm booting an Ubuntu server 8.04 disk, and I've selected 'Intall ubuntu server' from the initial menu, after which I get a blinking cursor on my screen, and my cdrom drive goes nuts / spins down"
<Deeps> Something like that?
<stiv2k> Deeps: where is thsi EDITOR variable defined
<Noah0504> I'm not sure what else to say.  The CD boots to the main menu, but after I select install, I see it load the kernel to 100% the screen goes black, and all I get is a blinking cursor.  I hear the CDROM spin up but then it quiets down and I see no indication of the HDD or processor having any activity.
<Deeps> Okay! That's a lot better. I have no idea. Heh. Sorry. :)
<Noah0504> :)
<Deeps> Noah0504: confirmed the md5 of the iso matches? if so, burn it again and see? possibly bad media
<Deeps> stiv2k: you can define it whereever you want. if you're using a bash shell, and want to define it system wide, you could define it in /etc/profile
<Noah0504> Yeah, I verified the burn.  Also, I'm not even able to have the CD check itself for errors.  The same thing I described above happens when I select that option.
<Deeps> stiv2k: if you only want to adjust it for your user account, you could define it in ~/.profile
<Deeps> "verified the burn" wasn't on my list of thing to check ;)
<Noah0504> The hash matched and I also verified the burn.
<Noah0504> hehe
<stiv2k> Deeps: ok
<Deeps> Noah0504: Asked Google?
<stiv2k> Deeps: you sure its not ~/.bash_profile?
<Noah0504> Not yet.  I just assumed the computer is a little fickle because it's older.  Things can't be supported forever.
<Noah0504> haha
<Noah0504> I'll run a search and see if I can come up with anything though.
<Deeps> stiv2k: .bash_profile is specific to bash, .profile relates to all bash compatible shells
<stiv2k> ok
<stiv2k> is there a specific syntax i need to follow
<stiv2k> or just EDITOR="nano"
<Deeps> stiv2k: apologies, header of ~/.profile reads: This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login exists
<Deeps> stiv2k: export EDITOR=/full/path/to/nano
<stiv2k> and i need to log out and back in for it to take effect?
<Deeps> stiv2k: sure, or you could just run export EDITOR=/full/path/to/nano from your shell
<stiv2k> ok
<stiv2k> nice :D
<stiv2k> thanks, Deeps
 * stiv2k actually has yet to restart his server from the release-upgrade, heh
<Deeps> that's a bit silly
<stiv2k> don't want to ruin my 76 days uptime :(
<Deeps>  19:32:23 up 11 days,  2:46,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.04, 0.00
<Deeps> on my home router
<stiv2k> interesting
<Deeps> uptime doesn't matter unless you're running critical applications, or have a small penis and need to compensate with a big epeen
<stiv2k> lmao
<stiv2k> epeen?
<Deeps> e-penis
<stiv2k> epenis
<stiv2k> hahahah
<stiv2k> this is true
<Noah0504> I just installed Tomato on a brand new Linksys router.  It's amazing.  :)
<Deeps> that said, I once had a Windows NT4 server go over 3 months without a reboot, and it only went down due to a power failure
<stiv2k> Noah0504: tomato is good?  I currently use DD-WRT and have been looking at tomato
<Deeps> and my personal uptime record is around 800 days on debian
<stiv2k> wow :|
<Deeps> of course, that machine was vulnerable to any number of exploits as a result
<Noah0504> stiv2k: I like it.  Gives me what I need with still being quite simple.  Also, I'm not too fond of what is going on in the DD-WRT camp.
<stiv2k> Noah0504: what do you mean?
<stiv2k> whats going on in the DD-WRT camp
<Noah0504> stiv2k: Well, the biggest thing is the theft of GPL code and things of that nature.  Also, I just don't like what it's turning into.  They have a pay version now, and I don't know...
<Noah0504> Just not a big supporter.
<Noah0504> That's why I went with Tomato.  And I also like it a little better.
<AtomicSpark> how come they removed install a lamp server option from the boot menu? did they just move it to the server options page when installing?
<stiv2k> Noah0504: you have a good point
<stiv2k> Noah0504: does tomato support wireless repeating
<stiv2k> thats the main thing that attracted me to DD-WRT
<AtomicSpark> <3's me some tomato
<AtomicSpark> i use it at work and home
<stiv2k> tomato is GPL?
<Noah0504> WDS?  Yes.
<AtomicSpark> its completely open sourced. donno if it's gpl. he has the source code on the website
<stiv2k> i see
<Noah0504> Yeah, I don't think it's GPL.
 * stiv2k has a WHR-HP-G125 by buffalo
<stiv2k> the website says they support WHR-HP-G54
<AtomicSpark> ah. i have a wrt54gl. i think its great. never had the stability problems as i did with netgear. man i had to restart that router a few times a day. lol
<Noah0504> stiv2k: Run a Google search for Tomato and that model number.
<stiv2k> yeah
<stiv2k> doesnt turn up much
<stiv2k> i mean it runs DD-WRT just fine
<Noah0504> AtomicSpark: Just got my GL in yesterday and the first thing I did was put Tomato on it.  :)
<stiv2k> so... i don't see why it shouldn't run tomato
<AtomicSpark> Noah0504: nice!
<Deeps> AtomicSpark: Reading The Fucking Manual suggests so: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/installing-from-cd.html
 * Deeps ahems, heh.
<Deeps> That came out harsher than I intended
<AtomicSpark> Deeps: i did silly angery kid. i was just wondering if they moved it on purpose. they used to gloat about their LAMP option :P
<Deeps> AtomicSpark: Apologies, that came out harsher than intended. The manual does suggest that it was intentional, given the additional task options available now though.
<AtomicSpark> Deeps: ah. didnt see that part.
<Deeps> ;)
<AtomicSpark> hmm. i should use lvm this time so i can properly partition my server without worrying about not being able to change the sizes later.
<Deeps> AtomicSpark: Hehe, thanks btw, discovered the 'tasksel' util thanks to you. :)
<AtomicSpark> wonderful!
<Deeps> Had a monkey install a Debian machine for me, and failed to unselect the desktop, mailserver + printserver tasks during intallation, making my debian minimal install not so minimal.
<Deeps> tasksel remove desktop, woo
<AtomicSpark> how stable has lvm become for resizing? i don't really feel like corrupting my data.
<Noah0504> Deeps: So, it turns out if I wait long enough, the install for Hardy starts.
<Noah0504> haha
<Derspankster> I recently built a server for use at home. It runs Hardy and I also installed gnome desktop because of my unfamiliarity of the Linux command line. When I installed the system I partitioned the hard drive into one partition. I then added folders for the various files that I wanted to serve and set permissions and sharing using gksudo nautilus.
<Derspankster> My issue is this, when I boot the system I get the following error.
<Derspankster> Users $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by others.
<Derspankster> Does this mean that I have some of my permissions wrong? Or, is the fact that I formatted the drive into one partition? Do I need to create another logical disk and move my shared folders into it?
<Derspankster> I want to be able to move files from my other computers to the server from all of my computers.
<Derspankster> Guess I'm just a nOOb at this and need some guidance. Even though I can move past this warning when I boot, I want to run the server headless and I can't because I can't "OK" my way past this warning. I can't connect via ssh before the server actually boots.
<Derspankster> One more thing before I end this flood (sorry) When i input ls -lh ~/.dmrc   I get, no such file or directory
<DiesIrae> Derspankster: what's the output of: ls -ld ~
<Derspankster> says it's an invalid operation
<DiesIrae> how about: echo $HOME
<Derspankster> /home/(user Name)
<DiesIrae> and if you do: ls -ld /home/(username) od you also get invalid operation?
<Derspankster> user name = my user name
<DiesIrae> yeah I understand
<DiesIrae> looks like the permissions of your home directory are incorrect
<Derspankster> OK
<Derspankster> should I pastebin my smb.conf?
<DiesIrae> it might be a good idea to fix the permissions of your home dir (if they are wrong of course:)
<DiesIrae> can you create file in your home dir?
<Derspankster> yes
<DiesIrae> ok
<Derspankster> but I cannot share it
<Derspankster> but, then again, I don't want to
<Derspankster> ls -Id~
<Derspankster> Desktop    index.html    Music     Public  stuff      Videos
<Derspankster> Documents  index.html.1  Pictures  Samba   Templates  webmin_1.370_all.deb
<eht> i installed hardy, but with wrong keyboard layout... how can i change that. ?    i have tried 'dpkg-reconfigure console-data' but that makes no change ?
<Derspankster> Dieslarae: just finally understood that the command you asked for contained a upper case i and not a lower case L
<Derspankster> eht: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (try that)
<eht> Derspankster:  sorry it a server.. no X
<Cahan> eht, check /etc/rc.conf ?
<Derspankster> eht: OK, well being a newbie, I installed ubuntu-desktop on my server so I can still run that
<eht> Cahan: no such file ?
<Cahan> ah, sorry, that's the BSD way :3
<eht> he he
<blue-frog> eht: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Derspankster> eht: that should work (blue-frog)
<blue-frog> it will work.. need reboot though
<blue-frog> i think
<eht> yes it's working... trying to reboot to if it keeps the settings
<eht> blue-frog: works perfect... thank you :)
<Derspankster> still trying for a solution to my problem  http://pastebin.com/m2fb8d9fa  if anyone wants to take a stab at it.
<blue-frog> Derspankster: have you checked all that you've been warned about?
<Derspankster> you mean home dir permissions?
<blue-frog> yes
<Derspankster> I have rights to create and delete files
<blue-frog> chmod -R 770 your-user /home/your-user
<blue-frog> wait
<blue-frog> chown -R  your-user /home/your-user
<blue-frog>  chmod -R 770  /home/your-user
<Derspankster> I get a warning of a missing operand
<blue-frog> chown -R your-user /home/your-use
<blue-frog> what's the name of your user?
<Derspankster> larry47
<blue-frog> chown -R larry47.larry47 /home/larry47
<blue-frog> what does it say
<Derspankster> missing operand
<blue-frog> id
<Derspankster> problem with id?
<blue-frog> id <enter>  what is the result?
<Derspankster> uid=1000(larry47) gid=1000(larry47) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),114(lpadmin),115(admin),1000(larry47)
<blue-frog> sudo chown -R larry47.larry47 /home/larry47
<blue-frog> sudo chmod -R 770 /home/larry47
<Derspankster> chown: missing operand after `larry47.larry47/home/larry47
<blue-frog> try logging in graphically
<blue-frog> Derspankster: know how to read?
<Derspankster> blue-frog: what??
<blue-frog> space
<blue-frog> t t
<blue-frog> = tspacet
<Derspankster> ah
<Derspankster> chown: cannot access `/home/larry47/.gvfs': Permission denied
<blue-frog> with sudo at the beginning of the line?
<blue-frog> sudo chown -R larry47.larry47 /home/larry47
<Derspankster> yes, tried it again
<blue-frog> ls -ld /home/larry47
<Derspankster> Desktop    index.html    Music     Public  stuff      Videos
<Derspankster> Documents  index.html.1  Pictures  Samba   Templates  webmin_1.370_all.deb
<blue-frog> no impossible
<blue-frog> the command I gave you do not give that as a result
<Derspankster> OK, maybe I got it wrong.
<blue-frog> you have nothing to do with a server I am afraid to tell you
<blue-frog> you should start to install ubuntu the easy way and leran linux/unix
<Derspankster> drwxrwx--- 35 larry47 larry47 4096 2008-04-26 17:09 /home/larry47
<Derspankster> blue-frog: i have been using desktop for some time but this is my first foray into server
<blue-frog> ls -al .dmrc
<blue-frog> your problem is not a server problem, it is just a simple desktop problem
<Derspankster> ls: cannot access .dmrc: No such file or directory
<Derspankster> blue-frog: I've not had this problem with my desktop or laptop installs
<blue-frog> back to tty 7 and try to log in
<Derspankster> sorry - tty 7?
<Derspankster> well, I guess i ran him off with my ignorance.  I did appreciate his patience and his efforts to help.
<osmosis> im getting really high load averages.
<osmosis> i dont know the cause
<osmosis> clean install hardy server
<osmosis> have kvm module loaded
<osmosis> any type of disk access seems to send the load average > 1
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know how I might install just hpijs with hplip and the gui component?
<UnNaturalHigh> *and not the
<osmosis> ugh...is there a 3ware high load average bug?
<SelfDeletion> can anyone remind me what the command is to add server roles in ubuntu server? I.e. install the LAMP suite
<SelfDeletion> nm just found it :) tasksel for anyone else that needs it
<osmosis> SelfDeletion: tasksel
<SelfDeletion> thanks :) just out of curiosity has anyone tried this on Hardy Heron yet?
<osmosis> SelfDeletion: yah, im on it and havning hella problems with my 3ware controller right now
<SelfDeletion> just that its sitting at 0% and don't seem to be doing anything :S
<SelfDeletion> were you getting bounced to that lovely busybox shell? (i ended up doing a format of it today after the dist-upgrade was stable for only 1 day :S)
<UnNaturalHigh> wish my print server would work
<UnNaturalHigh> ever since I upgraded to hardy I haven't been able to print to it
<SelfDeletion> looks like 8.04 might not be LTS after all :<
<UnNaturalHigh> no doubt
<UnNaturalHigh> starting to think I should migrate back to gutsy
<UnNaturalHigh> at least it worked
<SelfDeletion> aye just what i was thinking :<
<osmosis> my server is going super slow. terminals are freezing for like 30 seconds
<SelfDeletion> oh wait w00t its gone from 0% to a prompt for the mysql root password,!
<SelfDeletion> yeah ive been getting some random freezes on my desktop, things like firefox and other apps graying out for not responding and then coming back after a few minutes..
<UnNaturalHigh> SelfDeletion, same
<UnNaturalHigh> firefox especially
<SelfDeletion> and compiz is glitching as well :<
<UnNaturalHigh> infact I am sad to say I am terribly disappointed in hardy
<UnNaturalHigh> I thought it being an LTS it would be rock solid
<SelfDeletion> aye that was my hope, maybe it means, this is going to need the long term support :p
<SelfDeletion> are there any good tuts online for setting up a firewall on ubuntu server?
<UnNaturalHigh> man, I need to print a report for school and I have no printer
<UnNaturalHigh> SelfDeletion, I just used the iptables one on the ubuntu help wiki
<SelfDeletion> ok cool cool
<SelfDeletion> right im off for the night, gl with the printing and thanks for the help folks
<osmosis> even light to moderate constant writing to disc occurs, the load average rises very rapidly, blocking logins and other processes until the writing is virtually done.
<osmosis> is there anyone out there who actually uses AMD64 ??
<UnNaturalHigh> osmosis, I do on my laptop
#ubuntu-server 2008-04-27
<\lart> Greetings all.  Planning to build a new server at home.  Trying to decide between an Opteron vs an Athlon 64 X2.  Both dual core, both 2.8 Ghz clock.  Haven't touched an AMD CPU since a K5.  I'm guessing the Opteron's the better choice - true?
<_derspankster> a lot of horsepower for a home server
<CarlF1> i just installed u-server.  what package do I install so usb drives get mounted when I plug them in, in the say way as u-desktop, which uses the drives disk label or something
<rhineheart_m> how to configure mod_security in ubuntu-server?
<_derspankster> vlc cannot open avi files from my server, Totem can. I'd rather use vlc but can;t make it work.
<_derspankster> vlc on my wife's XP computer works just fine
<osmosis> Any ideas why php5 isnt seeing the php5-imagick module even though it is installed ?
<osmosis> how do I list the config files a package installed ?
<virtualroadside> im pretty sure i've ran out of entropy
<osmosis> jeos is giving me this  "WARNING: The following packages cannot authenticate!"
<osmosis> does 32 bit constrict the entire system to only 4GB of RAM usage?
<osmosis> anyone know how to fix the imagick issue on hardy ?
<lucent> I hope I'm in the right crowd tonight - Is install to md RAID1 supported by the installer? I did not see it in the options
<lucent> couldn't find an example of anyone doing this on 8.04 LTS
<osmosis> lucent: not that ive seen. that would be cool though. I only saw LVM and LVM encrypted now.
<lucent> oh :/
<lucent> I wonder why md RAID1 was glossed over?
<erimar77> what's the install size?
<erimar77> of base install
<lucent> less than 2G for sure
<lucent> erimar77: what do you want to know exactly
<lucent> how big to make a partition?
<erimar77> i take the ubuntu server disc, install.. do a df -h, what's the Used
<lucent> ohh
<lucent> I could do an install right now and find out for you
<lucent> I'm wondering why you need that info
<erimar77> i have an eeepc from asus and was going to use it as the base
<erimar77> all i really need are some of the hardware specific drivers, xserver-xorg, fluxbox, and firefox
<lucent> ah, okay
<lucent> is that x86?
<erimar77> yes
<lucent> wow, sure I'll run a no-frills install and have a look
<lucent> I think, give me 20-40 minutes?
<erimar77> i have a virtual environment i can do it, was just hoping someone knew off the top
<erimar77> thanks for the offer though
<lucent> erimar77: north of 540MB, south of 600MB
<lucent> I did an encrypted install of ubuntu server Hardy 8.04 LTS
<lucent> no tasks selected
<lucent> it's really irritating that swap is not encrypted
<erimar77> encrypted install, eh
<rhineheart_m> how's hardy in server administration?
<rhineheart_m> Is it doing better than gutsy?
<lucent> rhineheart_m: IMO gutsy wasn't ready for server deployment anyway
<rhineheart_m> lucent, you mean.. gutsy server ed is not that secured than hardy in the same purpose?
<lucent> compared to the previous LTS release (Dapper?)
<lucent> Hardy tackles a few key things to make it scale better, like integration with libvirt for virtualisation and better awareness in the marketplace
<lucent> it's tough to convince vendors to open their engineering man-hours to you if nobody has heard of you
<lucent> :)
<osmosis> libvirt woot woot!
<lucent> it's pretty user-friendly actually
<lucent> I mean, libvirt related things and virt-manager
<rhineheart_m> hardy is user-friendly you mean?
<osmosis> i just formated my server and setup kvm libvirt today.  configing my guest slices now.
<erimar77> lucent: thanks
<osmosis> i switched off xen. i am much happier with kvm.
<lucent> yeah I am about to nuke my xen gutsy install
<lucent> it was a fucked up nightmare to deal with
<osmosis> lucent: i couldnt even get xen to work on gutsy. i had to run xen on feisty.
<rhineheart_m> so, are people here recommend hardy for server than gutsy?
<lucent> osmosis: you are the smart one. I stuck with it and sank 6 hours hacking that thing to work
<osmosis> yah, cant stand xens custom kernels.  kvm is a simple kernel module..couldnt be easier for that part. im still getting used to virsh though.
<osmosis> the only thing that bummed me out was amd64 didnt seem to work to well, so I stuck with 32 bit.
<erimar77> kvm is pretty slick, noticed you can boot a separate partition as a vm
<rhineheart_m> ows..nobody is listening to me :(
<lucent> I liked the hypervisor because I have some gratis 1U servers that were dropped in my lap, they do not have VT but they do have HT and dual SMP Xeon 3.0GHz procs
<erimar77> rhineheart_m: i'm new, dont mind me
 * rhineheart_m considered erimar77 
<lucent> rhineheart_m: I won't go near Gutsy again. It is buggy on desktop and server, all effort being put forth is going into Hardy
<osmosis> im finding a lot of major bugs in hardy for php5 modules. pretty messed.
 * rhineheart_m still waiting for confirmation from other members here...since he is still contemplating to what version of ubuntu he is going to use after he formats his box...
<lucent> osmosis: the turn-around on reported bugs has been pretty good, for the areas I'm interested in (virtualisation, usability)
 * rhineheart_m has been running gutsy since january but decides to upgrade to hardy to for LTS. Hope to hear some good views here..
<lucent> osmosis: of note, I found a lot of bugs "complained and diagnosed" on the forums that were not filed in launchpad
<lucent> which is a damn shame
<lucent> inappropriate use of /me btw, fwiw
<erimar77> maybe they only speak in 3rd person
<lucent> hm, I must consider that too, heh
<erimar77> could be a rockstar or actor
 * osmosis likes to speak about himself in 3rd person.
<lucent> I'm thinking rockstar
<lucent> an actor would use iChat
 * lucent coughs "Bruce Willis is in da housssse"
 * rhineheart_m has secretary in the desk to speak for himself
<lucent> Is this anything like a Genie in a bottle?
<lucent> agh enough being trolled
<lucent> RAID1 install from Hardy... possible? or ... unpossible.
<rhineheart_m> what version of apache is being used in hardy?
<erimar77> 2.2.8
<erimar77> -1
<lucent> packages.ubuntu.com I think
<rhineheart_m> Thanks erimar77. THat helps
<lucent> rhineheart_m: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/
<rhineheart_m> thanks too lucent.
<rhineheart_m> webmin should be studied again by cannonical.. I guess it has been maintained by the developers already as it was the reason why it was being removed from the repo
<lucent> I don't know the answer, but that is not okay to make an assumption like this
<lucent> big packages that are once in the repository, and then moved or removed from the repository, would be discussed on a developer mailing list (sorry, I don't know which mailing list applies, I am always finding these things out by searching mailing list archives and webmin does not interest me)
<rhineheart_m> but I've been using webmin since 1.40 and that was on january...and I upgraded it to 1.410 which was released earlier. I was able to use ISPCOnfig in debain machine..and ebox in gutsy... but ebox can't really compete webmin in terms of functionality.. and I would prefer webmin over ISPConfig (that's just an honest feedback actually)
<lucent> launchpad.net and mailing lists are good resources to "put your vote in"
<rhineheart_m> I don't have more than time to do it.. :) Hope developers are here too...
<lucent> punter.
<lucent> I tried.
<kgoetz> morning all :)
 * kgoetz installs 8.04 server on a system and goes o_0 at teh 'ssh-server' task
 * kgoetz wonders if hte installer is meant to be this silent or if its a bug
<lucent> kgoetz: the ubuntu repositories are swamped
<lucent> so... I know at least for contacting the repositiories it is sitting there waiting for a response from the repositories
<lucent> kgoetz: which part is quiet for you?
<kgoetz> lucent: i know. i'd still like hte message to change from 'finished installing apparmour' to 'wasting your time trying to update from a mirror you dont want to use'
<kgoetz> ^^
<lucent> heh
<kgoetz> hm. 7 minutes to downlaod 1178kb
<lucent> it sounds funny, but it is the truth!  what if you were supposed to manage 1,000 copies of Ubuntu to install?
<kgoetz> so i'm getting ~3kb/s
<lucent> in my experience the past two days, the initial connection takes a while to get a response
<kgoetz> you'd probably dns it so the mirrors are local. my problem is i'm installing the gateway, which will be the dns/cache while i updat ethe serverrs/clients ;)
<lucent> the actual transfer is much faster
 * kgoetz wonders if unplugging it and haxking hte sources.list after install will be better
<kgoetz> this is driving me crazy ;|
<kgoetz> \o/ movement
<NineTeen67Comet> Wh'elp .. I've got an annoying issue with update-module-core. It seems to have an issue with pycentral (re-installed python-central and all dependancies for update-module-core) .. I an error when I run anything, even dpkg --reconfigure -a .. here's the error ..
<NineTeen67Comet>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-apt.postinst: 6: pycentral: not found
<NineTeen67Comet> But I've re-installed python-central several times .. with the same error
 * NineTeen67Comet sigh, now python-apt is crying ...
<sergevn> Hello, installed apache and logwatch on an new server. everyday im getting log's that bots try to hammer random files on my server, is there some prevention against this?
<kgoetz> against what exactly?
<kgoetz>  installing over file:/// ftw! bugger mirrors for a joke ;|
<HS-L> hello, I've got a VPS that's running 6.06LTS server what's the best way to upgrade it to 8.04?
<HS-L> i want to test it on the VPS before i start thinking about upgrading my production server :)
<kgoetz> help.ubuntu.com has the upgrade page. iirc /community/HardyUpgrades
<HS-L> this is what i found:
<HS-L> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kgoetz> url looks correct
<HS-L> but it doesn't tell me how to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 directly.
<kgoetz> should do
<HS-L> it only tells me how to upgrade From 6.06 to 6.10
<kgoetz> hm
 * kgoetz is trying to make his browser work so he can look
<Deeps> HS-L: look for the hardy upgrade page, it explains how to do the LTS to LTS upgrade
<HS-L> Deeps: correct, but only for desktop's
<HS-L> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<HS-L> and i don't have a GUI :)
<kgoetz> has anyone had problems with hardy absolutely *sucking* when it comes to network IO? i have a system that is struggling to use its network stack
<kgoetz> and its almost a clean install
<Deeps> HS-L: first hit on google for "ubuntu server LTS upgrade", and also happens to be the path kgoetz already gave you
<kgoetz> 'almost' meaning about 5 hours old.
<Deeps> HS-L: only point worth noting is that you dont want to use the -d flag, as you're not upgrading to a release currently in development
<Deeps> HS-L: but rather, a stable release
<Deeps> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading also has server upgrade information
<Deeps> and you might need the -d flag after all from 6.06
<HS-L> ah now i see it, i thought that was for kubuntu..
<Deeps> "Network upgrade for Ubuntu servers (recommended)"
<HS-L> yeah, thx.
<HS-L> now i have to find out what the update repo's are, my sources.list is quite empty :)
<HS-L> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<HS-L> just that?
<kgoetz> if you use update-manager it will handle package sources
<HS-L> but that's a GUI app isn't it?
<Deeps> HS-L: yep, that should do the job
<Deeps> and apt-get update
<HS-L> well, no I have to hope my VPS will be up again soon..
<HS-L> :)
<HS-L> ah there it is, alive again.
<kgoetz> there are non-gui instructiosn on that page
<Deeps> Of course, your plan to test on a VM before testing on your real machine is a good one
<HS-L> kgoetz: yeah, thats where my question was about.
<HS-L> Deeps: :)
<HS-L> don't want to risc a trip to the datacenter just yet :)
 * kgoetz is fairly bamboozled at how badly this network stack is performing
<kgoetz> i cant run a gateway on a system which cant even connect to the net ffs.
<HS-L> this is my sources.list http://pastie.textmate.org/187551
<HS-L> but there's still something missing
<HS-L> http://pastie.textmate.org/187553
<HS-L> that's the error I get
<Deeps> !show lsb-release
 * Deeps nudges ubotu 
<kgoetz> perhaps !info ?
<Deeps> hehe
<Deeps> !info lsb-release
<ubotu> lsb-release (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base version reporting utility. In component main, is important. Version 3.2-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Deeps> lol
<Deeps> in a pm: 12:55:27 <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kgoetz> hehe
<Deeps> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HS-L> mhm,.. strange can't find anything about this error
<Deeps> Have you tried installing the packages it's failing on manually?
<DJMirage> mogge
<HS-L> jups, also fails
<Deeps> as in, download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com, dpkg -i
<HS-L> mhmm,.. I always hate doing that manually :)
<HS-L> but it's probably the only option
<HS-L> mhmm,...
<HS-L> lsb-release is only in hardy,.. do i need to add the hardy repo's?
<Deeps> no, it's in dapper too
<HS-L> you sure? why can't apt-get find the packages? :?
<Deeps> you should have it installed already though
<Deeps> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/lsb-release
<Deeps> apt-get find?
<kgoetz> dpkg -l or dpkg --get-selections |grep lsb-release
<kgoetz> and unless you've striped your ubuntu it should be there
<HS-L> # dpkg --get-selections |grep lsb-release
<HS-L> lsb-release                                     deinstall
<HS-L> so it's there..
<kgoetz> i'd try and help, but i seem to be having http issues
<HS-L> kgoetz: i'm not in a hurry :)
<spiroo> Does somebody in here, have experience with apache2 configuration for mod_rewrite and .htaccess files?
<spiroo> anyone?
<Deeps> tried #apache?
<spiroo> yes. they do not know how to.
<Deeps> lol
<spiroo> It seems like nobody has my problem :D
<SelfDeletion> hey folks, quick newby IPTABLES question, ive added my rules to my INPUT chain, how do i save them so that they are there after reboot? i tried iptables-save but it don't seem to work
<Deeps> iptables-save will output to stdout, you wanna save them into a file, e.g., iptables-save > /etc/network/firewall
<Deeps> then you'll want an init script to run iptables-restore < /etc/network/firewall during startup
<SelfDeletion> ah ok, so tahts where im going wrong :D
<SelfDeletion> im asuming that writing the iptable rule chains myself is as good as using something like shorewall ?
<Deeps> i dont know what shorewall is, but if you know what you're doing, then yes, its as good (if not better) than any other tool can do for you
<SelfDeletion> ok cool thanks :)
<SelfDeletion> and i think shorewall is an alternative to Firestarter but has a cli into it as well as a gui
<SelfDeletion> Deeps, just been looking at a tutorial on IPTables, is it safe enough to put the restore entry in the /etc/network/interfaces file? e.g. "pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules" for an interface?
<Deeps> sure
<SelfDeletion> ok cool thanks :)
<Deeps> only problem is if that interface doesn't come up, and instead you start using a different one, then the firewall rules never come up
<SelfDeletion> should be ok on this server as its only got the one nic in it (just a home test pc) but i'll bear that in mind for multiple interface systems
<kgoetz> sigh. 1.30 am and i'm starting a gateway install
<SelfDeletion> Deeps, just a note, seems that if you put that line in the /etc/network/interfaces after the address, netmask etc for a static interface it fails to bring up the interface, if you put it after the interface def but before the address, netmask etc it works fine (i.e. iface eth0 inet static \n pre-up ... \n address... etc)
<Deeps> urr
<osmosis> for munin, what does this do?  use_node_name yes
<Scunizi> What version of FTP server is installed on Hardy if tagged?
<osmosis> what is  /dev/mapper/loop0p1  ?  is that a ramdisk?
<Lucutious> Good Evening!  Ubuntu newbie here, just curious - What's the process for installing new hardware in Ubuntu?  Like in Windows, you install card, install drivers, you're GTG.  Is it the same in Ubuntu, does it automatically find it, or will I have to find drivers?
<Scunizi> lftp is what is installed with server when the option is checked.  How is that configured?  Docs are rather sparse for a noob on server like me.  Using gftp it tries to connect from inside my lan but wants a uname and pass. :(
<Sid> hello I am having difficulties installing Apache2
<Sid> i try apt-get install Apache2 and I get a tonne of errors
<Sid> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<Sid> E: Error occurred while processing slapd (NewVersion1)
<Sid> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Sid> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Scunizi> Sid.. not sure but try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade then sudo apt-get install Apache2
<Sid> im logged in as root does that matter?
<Scunizi> then you shouldn't need sudo
<blue-frog> and you shouldn't need to ask either
<Sid> it seems to have gotten stuck
<Sid> 99% Connecting to ca.archives.ubuntu.com [some ip]
<Sid> Fetched 192B in 5m51s (1B/s)
<Sid> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71), connection timed out
<Sid> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/i18n/Translation-en_CA.bz2 Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71), connection timed out
<Sid> Reading package lists... Error!
<Sid> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<Sid> E: Error occurred while processing slapd (NewVersion1)
<Sid> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Sid> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<osmosis> Is awstats the the best apache log file analysis tool?
<spiroo> osmosis: Subjective task, but one of the best probably.
<spiroo> Does somebody in here have good knowledge with apache 2. I need help with one thing, which they could not help me with in apache channel.
<osmosis> spiroo: ask away
<spiroo> Well, here it goes. I have problem with access root folder with my .htacess file.
<spiroo> http://pastebin.org/32379
<osmosis> spiroo: please explain more clearly
<spiroo> I do not have any index file and have turned off Indexes.
<osmosis> and the problem is ?
<spiroo> When I am going to /var/www (http://localhost) I got 403, permission denied. Because it cannot find any index file, and indexing is not possible. I want the request to go forward to my .htaccess file
<osmosis> spiroo: sorry, im not following you.
<spiroo> I mean forbidden
<osmosis> i dont get it
<spiroo> osmosis: Well not many does :D I am trying to access an folderm which does not have any index file such index.htm.
<spiroo> My .htaccess file is inside that root folder.
<osmosis> what exactly are you trying to do ?
<spiroo> When I am going to my startpage I want it to let the request go forward even if I have Indexes turned off and no index file is found.
<spiroo> My .htacess file points the request towards my own coded framework which handle the uri /.
<spiroo> I know it is possible to fix. I have done it before, but I do not remember how to do.
<spiroo> osmosis ?
<osmosis> spiroo: sounds like you want to do a Redirect?
<osmosis> spiroo: well. as long as your .htaccess file is working, and your mod_redirect is working, it should work. You need to check those.
<spiroo> No I do not wanna do a redirect
<spiroo> Look on this: http://pastebin.org/32399
<spiroo> Which is my htaccess file.
<spiroo> Everything is working. The problem is the apache server.
<osmosis> spiroo: i dont know what you are trying to do
<spiroo> osmosis: I am trying to make this work. I do not have any index file in root path, Indexes is turned off. If I do a request for root directory it should read my .htaccess file and not looking for a index file which does not exist. If it does not exists the request should go on, but it does not.
<osmosis> spiroo: trying to make 'what' work ?
<spiroo> If I am typing this: http://localhost/ I only get 403, denied
<spiroo> osmosis: I am trying to make my framework working wih apacheserver?
<osmosis> if it was to be working...what would that behavior be.
<spiroo> osmosis: It should be possible to send a request for a directory which does not exists and no index file inside it.
<osmosis> spiroo: so your .htaccess file isnt doing the rewrite like its suppose to ?
<spiroo> If I go to http://localhost/ it should view my startpage for my website.
<osmosis> spiroo: where is your startpage located ?
<spiroo> http://localhost/ would send a request to my http://localhost/www/default.php file which handles it like a index page and gets the right template.
<spiroo> osmosis: From different parts. I do not have time to explain my framework.
<osmosis> spiroo: i dont have much time either. got to go. best of luck!
<spiroo> Just say it works like this: http://localhost/:module/:pagecontroller/:command/:params
<apache-n00b> Awesome, is there anybody in here?
<apache-n00b> Need help
<apache-n00b> anyone in here?
<giovani> apache-n00b: I think it's clear there are many people here, not all are active, but, asking if people are here won't get much of a response typically
<apache-n00b> giovani: Hehe, you are right. But I do not want to take the journey again. Could someone read what I have written before. I am the spiroo guy :D
<apache-n00b> giovani: ?
<giovani> apache-n00b: what?
<giovani> I wasn't here when you asked the question
<apache-n00b> giovani: Okay, well, how experienced are you with apache2?
<Scunizi> neither was I and I logged in at 2.5 hours ago
<Scunizi> apache-n00b: you really need to just ask your question again.
<apache-n00b> okay I type it all again if I think it is neccessary.
<apache-n00b> Yes, well okay. Just a sec
<giovani> apache-n00b: well ... unless this question is specific to ubuntu-server ... I think #apache would be FAR more relevant
<apache-n00b> Here it goes again: I want to access localhost/ which mean root folder. In root folder I have no index file and Indexes is turned off. Is everybody with me so far?
<apache-n00b> giovani: Well, they banned me because they could not answer my question. I got on their nerves :D
<Scunizi> you're doing this from terminal?
<apache-n00b> Scunizi: No? Webbrowser? Or what do you mean?
<giovani> ... if you were banned from #apache over this ... I suggest you re-evaluate your irc etiquette
<Scunizi> so you want to access your root from a browser?
<apache-n00b> I did not do anything, I just typed and asked a lot of questions. Did not get mean, spamming, overfloading or anything.
<giovani> apache-n00b: your etiquette here has already left much to be desired
<giovani> so, just ask the question
<apache-n00b> Scunizi: Yes and No. I want if I go to root folder. It should pass the request forward to my .htaccess file which is inside root folder even if it cannot find an index file.
<giovani> you want to point apache at your root dir ... stupid, but, go ahead ... what's the actual problem?
<apache-n00b> giovani: "your etiquette here has already left much to be desired". What do you mean exactly, my english is not too good unfortunatly
<Scunizi> and you're trying this from the same machine or are you doing this remotely?
<apache-n00b> No I do not want it to point to my root folder.
<apache-n00b> From same machine.
<apache-n00b> I have access to all config files.
<giovani> you do ... you've said "I want to access localhost/ which mean root folder."
<Scunizi> maybe you mean you want to see /var/www which would be root for your web server?
<apache-n00b> I want to point every single request to /var/www/www/default.php which it does for the moment. The problem is when the request uri is /. It cannot handle root folder for the moment.
<apache-n00b> giovani: Yes, sorry. I am not to good with english sentence building :D
<giovani> apache-n00b: well, unfortunately, you haven't really asked a question, and you've been talking for minutes ... this is probably why the folks in #apache threw you out
<Scunizi> so try http://localhost:<port for server>
<apache-n00b> Scunizi: No, I do not wanna view my root folder.
<apache-n00b> giovani: I am tryng to explain first what I want to do. Nobody understand exactly what I am tryng to do because my framework is complex.
<giovani> apache-n00b: you're being extremely unclear
<apache-n00b> giovani: I understand that you getting tired of my talk. But I am tryng the best I can here to make it clear what I really want to do.
<Scunizi> are you trying to setup multiple sites?  if /var/www/www/default.php is what your using, typically it should be /var/www/default.php.. and do you just want it to display a list of files since you don't have an index?
<apache-n00b> Well lets say this: When I type http://localhost into my browser. The first thing it is doing, is that it search for an index file. Well I do not have nay index file. Then it is trying to make an index, of Indexing is turned on. Which it is not.
<Scunizi> and?
<apache-n00b> After that it is throwing an 403 error on me. BUT I want to pass the request forward anyway.
<Scunizi> forward where?
<apache-n00b> It should process to my .htaccess file which point the request forward to my framework.
<apache-n00b> Then my framework handles the uri.
<apache-n00b> Here is what happens from request: http://pastebin.org/32379
<apache-n00b> And here is my htaccess file: http://pastebin.org/32399
<Scunizi> sounds like you're just trying to do a "re-direct" from one location to another.  Does that sound right to you giovani ?
<giovani> I honestly have stopped listening, he's wasting everyone's time with his explanations
<apache-n00b> This only fails when I am tryng to access my startpage. If I am typing for instance http://localhost/about the request is passing forward.
<apache-n00b> So the question is: How do I fix my apache server to handles request to my root folder, which not has any index file?
<apache-n00b> Scunizi: It sounds very unlogical if you does not understand my framework. I could explain, but I do not think you wanna listen on that too.
<apache-n00b> giovani, Scunzi: This was the reason they kicked me out. I was wasting their time. I do not think this is fair, because I have not break any rules. Maybe you could learn something from this too.
<Scunizi> I think I understand what you want to do but I don't know how to do it.
<apache-n00b> Scunizi: okay, good :) Well that is the problem, nobody know how to do. I have solved this before without any bad hacks. But it was so long time ago that I cannot remember. It has something to do with Indexes and AllowOverride I think.
<apache-n00b> I turned off Indexes and AllowOverride is set to All. I need to make it possible to change everything in my .htaccess file. I know it is risky. But I am the only user for this server. I do not wanna put the server online.
<apache-n00b> I think it has something to do with this in vhost config file: http://pastebin.org/32412
<apache-n00b> Thanks for your help anyway.
<apache-n00b> Would this rule match http://localhost/ : "RewriteRule ^.+(/.*)?$  /www/default.php [L]" ?
 * rgl waves
<cellofellow> I've got a lightly used but important home server running DNSmasq, Apache, MySQL, PostgreSQL, BackupPC, and a few other things. It's running Gutsy, is a dist-upgrade to Hardy a wise move?
<timboy2> hey i removed apache and deleted /etc/apache2 and reinstalled apache but /etc/apache2 didn't get recreated...
<spiroo> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS whos tha man. Now it works, untz untz untz
<cellofellow> timboy2: sudo aptitude purge apache2, then install again. dpkg still thinks that /etc/apache2 is there.
<timboy2> cellofellow, ok thx!
<spiroo> Not sure why DirectoryIndex /www/default.php works though xD
<timboy2> spiroo, what did you do hack the planet?
<spiroo> timboy2: Yes ;)
<spiroo> It took me all day to work out that "bad hack"
<timboy2> sweet! I have a neighbor that I want replaced with a sink-hole... ;)
<spiroo> no problemo.
<timboy2> cellofellow, apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<spiroo> Is it possible to get unbanned from apache, or is it too late? :D
<timboy2> spiroo, why do you want back in apache? all they ever tell anyone is to read the manual. :P
<spiroo> I want to show them how I solved the problem they could not help me with.
<cellofellow> timboy2: not sure exactly which package to purge, but purging removes the conf files.
<cellofellow> timboy2: dpkg -S /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<spiroo> timboy2: I get kicked because I was taking to much time and place in the channel. I did not break any rules.
<spiroo> timboy2: But the "solution" is really bad, but it does tha job. I just need it to work temperary to get my website done.
<timboy2> cellofellow, was apache2.2-common and thank you!
<spiroo> In the future I am going to develop apache to be working even if it does not find an index file or Indexing is turned on. Every single request should be possible to control for the user.
<Jay> gi guys
<Jay> hi* guys
#ubuntu-server 2009-04-20
<VK7HSE> Has anyone tested 9.04RC server intall yet?
<giovani> VK7HSE: the installer itself? no, I used the beta installer a few days ago
<giovani> but my packages are up-to-date with the RC now
 * ScottK did an upgrade.
<VK7HSE> I have a PC here I was about to give it a whirl on...
<giovani> VK7HSE: vms are handy and fast :)
<VK7HSE> they're fine but I have some real hardware I want to test ;-)
<giovani> heh
<giovani> real hardware is on its way out
<giovani> except as a hypervisor base :)
<JanC> VK7HSE: sometimes if you want to use a PC as a home server it's beter to install the -generic kernel instead of the -server kernel
<JanC> especially if it's older hardware
<VK7HSE> We'll soon find out!
<JanC> or if you want to connect typical desktop-hardware to it  ツ
<PhotoJim> JanC: "better" and "older" meaning what?  (not a snide question as it probably sounds, just curious)
<PhotoJim> whois janc
<PhotoJim> oops :)
<JanC> PhotoJim: the desktop kernel (-generic) includes drivers for some older hardware as well as hardware that's typical for desktops but not for servers
<PhotoJim> JanC: Okay.  My server is older but is actual server hardware.  dual 1 GHz PIII CPUs.  Old enough not to have PCIx.  I used the server kernel on it, and all seems well.
<JanC> those drivers were left out of the -server kernels because they are mostly useless on real servers and in some cases because they have problems with PAE IIRC
<PhotoJim> JanC: I can see why desktop-specific hardware is probably better served by a normal kernel.
<PhotoJim> JanC: with PAE?
<JanC> a way for 32-bit hardware to use > 4 GiB of RAM
<JanC> I think P3's don't have PAE
<PhotoJim> what is PAE?
<PhotoJim> Oh, ok
<PhotoJim> sorry, I didn't click that the line before was explaining it.
<PhotoJim> this machine maxes out at 2 GiB of RAM, so PAE would serve no purpose.
<PhotoJim> I guess the short answer is, if it's working well, I'm fine.
<JanC> right, I think PAE was introduced with P4-based Xeons
<PhotoJim> that makes sense.
<JanC> to allow 32-bit servers to remain competitive in the market  ;)
<PhotoJim> well, good information.  and stuff I didn't realize :)
<VK7HSE> All is good! what I want to work... just works :D (9.04RC-Server)
<android6011> I want to setup a server that I can just use Wake on Lan, so I can have it start up as needed. When the system is not awake what mode is it in? Hibernate, sleep? what
<twb> android6011: that depends on what state you put it in.
<twb> android6011: I imagine it would typically be in P0 (i.e. off).
<android6011> twb, so I can have the system off and have it turn on when I need that way?
<twb> That's the POINT of wake-on-lan.
<android6011> Ok, I wasn't sure if it only worked when the system was sleeping
<twb> It's possible I have misunderstood; I never got WOL working
<twb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake_on_lan
<twb> "The computer to be woken is shut down (Sleeping, Hibernating or Soft Off, i.e. ACPI state G1 or G2)"
<twb> "P0" was gibberish, sorry.
<twb> I have a headless LTS server that needs to run one fully virtualized system (Windows, for payroll), and a number of paravirtualized systems, which need only a virtual root and network stack.  Obviously KVM should be used for Windows, but for the paravirtual systems, would you recommend KVM anyway, Xen, OpenVZ, or something else?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #363576 in samba (main) "problem accessing shared folders" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363576
<twb> Given a restrictive firewall, how do I whitelist NFS?
<twb> ISTR it uses random port allocations, i.e. "exciting!"
<foxbuntu> twb, it should just need 2049 tcp and 2049 udo
<foxbuntu> udp that is*
<twb> Research shows that rquotad and such don't default to a single port, though
<twb> I'm about to test http://wiki.debian.org/SecuringNFS
<kraut> moin
<maswan> thank you for being much less pokey than centos for security updates! :)
<geronimo`> Good morning everybody. I wanted to hear some opinions about shared calendars. I would like to run a shared calendar with some kind of login and something that is compatible to sunbird and evolution. Is there something like an ultimate solution for this?
<cemc> geronimo`: I tried one google calendar with sunbird, but just for a bit of testing, nothing serious
<cemc> and I remember thunderbird having a calendar addon which works too
<geronimo`> okay, I'd like to host the service myself and not rely on google in this case
<geronimo`> Yeah, I know. The plugin for Thunderbird and Sunbird are actually quite the same
<cemc> geronimo`: yeah, I would like that too :) if you find anything, please let me know
<geronimo`> cemc, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-a-remote-calendar-using-webdav-with-mozilla-sunbird.html <- this is what I found so far
<cemc> is it any good ?
<geronimo`> I've made a mistake
<geronimo`> so I have to re-do one steo
<geronimo`> step*, after that I will tell
<uvirtbot> New bug: #363055 in samba (main) "Samba daemon will not start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363055
<uvirtbot> New bug: #363931 in ec2-api-tools (multiverse) "Please remove the .cmd files in bin" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363931
<whalesalad> Hello all. I work for a small startup and we have a contractor who needs access to one of our staging servers to modify a blog. I don't want to give him full server access (to protect our application source) but I would like to give him SSH/SFTP access to a specific directory. It appears one way to do this is with chroot, but that solution seems a bit intense. All I really want to do is prevent him from viewing our applicati
<mitman> My office server is crapping out, the root dir is saying no more disk space, but I just backed up the entire root and the tar file is much less than the space allocated for /
<Kamping_Kaiser> mitman, what does df -h tell you?
<mitman> Kamping_Kaiser it says full, but I don't understand why
<mitman> can I paste my df and du to you, then you may know what is going on here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mitman, ^^ into there, sure
<mitman> alright, check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/154600/
<mitman> i posted my df info and the du underneath it.. doesn't make sense :-(
<mitman> Kamping_Kaiser: I think I figured out the issue.. but is another problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> df -h would have been nicer (for the record :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> the ldap* dirs look big enough (with the system paths) to fill the disk
<mitman> Kamping_Kaiser: /ldapbackup and /ldapdata are two sepearate partitions
<mitman> but seems that ldapbackup (holds my nightly snapshots) is not mounting during boot
<mitman> and during boot I get an error UUID is incorrect for that parition
<mitman> but fdisk shows the partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> right, so they are meant to be seperate, but are not (yet )
<mitman> yeah.. but they used to be
<mitman> during boot /dev/sdb6 used to boot under /ldapbackup
<mitman> but lately i seems like it stopped
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you pastebin `cat /etc/fstab` and `sudo fdisk -l`
<mitman> i just tried mounting /dev/sdb6 under /tmp/test and it says drive already mounted or busy
<mitman> sure
<mitman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154602/
<Kamping_Kaiser> sigh. I hate UUID mounts :(
<mitman> please also note, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are supposed to be in RAID, i disconnected the second drives because I believe one of the drives is corrupt
<mitman> sda has a RAID1 and sdb has a RAID1, I disconnects the two drives from the server.. hope to fix this then mirror them again
<mitman> I hope you can help, I just really don't want to configure openldap again :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> you disconnected the drives?
<mitman> yes, during boot i kept getting fsck errors
<Kamping_Kaiser> i assume they are software raided? did you ask the software about the drives status(s)?
<mitman> it was software raided during installation, i tried asking status using mdadm but it was not installed
<mitman> when i tried apt-get, drive is full could not install
<mitman> now i am realizing /ldapbackup is not mounted and my backups are filling the root partition
<mitman> so basically my solution would need to be /ldapbackup has to mount, then remirror the drives
<mitman> Any idea how to make it mount, I get that UUID error during bootup
<Kamping_Kaiser> you could remount it with `mount` after booting
<Kamping_Kaiser> mitman, move the backups into /home/ until you have things fixed up
<Kamping_Kaiser> mitman, theres no good reason to have heaps of room in /home/ and DoS your own /
<mitman> Kamping_Kaiser: let me try to mount it to /tmp/test, i'll paste the output
<mitman> Kamping_Kaiser: no luck, says wrong fs type
<Kamping_Kaiser> mitman, what command did you run?
<mitman> Kamping_Kaiser: would fsck /dev/sdb6 do anything to fix the partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> mitman, also, `tail -n 30 /var/log/syslog` may give you a bit more clue about the mounting issue
<Kamping_Kaiser> mitman, with the correct options. _make_ _sure_ its unmounted
<mitman> alright
<mitman> let me try that
<mitman> it says device busy
<mitman> totally confused
<Kamping_Kaiser> unfortunately i'm not sure how to map those uuids to device ids
<Kamping_Kaiser> so i dont know how to work out which uuid == which device == which mount point
<mitman> I don't mind losing the data in sdb6
<mitman> can i format it and have it remount as /ldapbackup?
<mitman> the command blkid shows the mapping, but that specific uuid is not showing up in that
<sebbasman> hi
<sebbasman> I've configured the sendmail service at ubuntu..but I'having a permissions problem
<sebbasman> with access
<sebbasman> access.db
<sebbasman> "makemap: error opening type hash map /etc/mail/access.new.db: Permission denied"
<sebbasman> then I touch access.new.db
<sebbasman> everything seems to work..but..
<sebbasman> it isnt
<sebbasman> mail.log
<sebbasman> says : hash map "access": unsafe map file /etc/mail/access.db
<sebbasman> any clues?
<mitman> say i have /dev/hda and /dev/hdb I want /dev/hdb to be together in software raid with /dev/hda, how do I go about doing that?
<mitman> FYI, /dev/hda and /dev/hdb used to be in software raid, but i disconnected hdb, did some changes on hda, and now want to make hdb match hda (does that make sense?)
<cemc> mitman: if you put back hdb, it should auto sync
<mitman> cemc: so it means it will "sense" which one has the newer data
<cemc> it should, yea. I'm assuming it's raid1 (mirror) right?
<cemc> and you didn't change hdb separately, only hda ?
<mitman> cemc: yes it is.. but its not hardware raid
<mitman> cemc: i disconnected hdb and am doing some stuff on hda
<cemc> if you put hdb back, you should see the sync progress in /proc/mdstat
<mitman> i didn't know if the problem was raid related or drive specific
<cemc> if you look in /proc/mdstat now, you should have a degraded raid
<cemc> where you have something like [U_]
<mitman> i don't have a mdstat
<cemc> hmm
<mitman> do I need to install mdadm?
<mitman> the raid was automagically setup when I installed intreped server
<mitman> i have 4 HDDs and configured 2 as the OS Raid and 2 as the DATA Raid
<cemc> and you removed which one ?
<mitman> i removed one from the OS and one from the DATA
<cemc> imho you should still have the raid, but it should be degraded, you don't have /proc/mdstat file ?
<mitman> no
<cemc> and what did you change after removing those two hdds ?
<mitman> well, my /dev/sdb6 was not mounting (my backup partition) and the backups were being saved in the root partition.. so now I am fsck'ing /dev/sdb6
<cemc> sdb6 ? if you have raid, you should have md0, md1, and so on
<mitman> i basically had /dev/sda and /dev/sdb mirrored in raid 1, then sdc and sdd mirrorerd. I took out the cable for sdb and sdc
<mitman> cemc: mine didn't do that.. i have a whole bunch of /dev/mapper/uuid's
<cemc> mitman: can you pastebin /etc/fstab and 'fdisk -l' output ?
<mitman> hardware RAID is disabled on the mobo.. intrepid just asked me during install and i configured it that way
<mitman> sure
<mitman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154629/
<mitman> cemc: make sense?
<cemc> not really :) if it's in raid, where is /proc/mdstat and where why is there no autoraid partition type
<mitman> no clue, do you think intrepid does things differently?
<mitman> either way, I now have a 2 hd system which I need to get working, once its up and running what should I do to get the other drives in raid with it?
<mitman> orr do you think my system is somehow using the onboard hardware raid (i doubt it)
<cemc> I'm not sure... because I don't see where the raid is right now... what I know about it, if you have 2 disks (or two partitions) in raid1, you should have /proc/mdstat. if you remove one, you should still have the other one in raid and mdstat showing degraded raid
<cemc> not sure why you don't have that...
<mitman> hmm no clue, any idea about how to proceed?
<simplexio> mitman: usually you define hw raid just after bios has started, then you see only one device in linux
<mitman> simplexio - its def not Hardware tho
<mitman> what is this error, device or resource busy
<mitman> when I am trying to mount a partition?
<cemc> mitman: what are you trying to mount?
<mitman> cemc: /dev/sdb6, it had some errors, i ran fsck.. ran for like 40 mins, rebooted and it won't mount
<mitman> this is meant to be my backup partition.. maybe the partition is corrupted?
<cemc> what does dmesg say at the end? try mounting the partition, then look at dmesg's output
<cemc> and/or in /var/log/syslog
<mitman> just says device or resource busy or already mounted
<mitman> do you think best bet is to make2fs the partition then pray it mounts?
<cemc> make2fs ? you don't have any data on it ?
<VK7HSE> is the raid on your mainboard true hardware raid? or just glorified fake raid? as was previously mentioned, once hardware raid is implemented then yes to the OS it will just appear as one (or what ever you have configured the drive(s) to)
<cemc> make2fs will format it
<mitman> its fake raid.. but i disabled it
<mitman> cemc: it has backup data
<mitman> cemc: but i don't know how recover it.. its not THAT important, i still have the original files so i can begin backing up today
<mitman> my server is going to recovery mode only because this mount is failing.  not only that, whenever bootup fails the server put / into Read only mode and I can't do anything
<cemc> ok, then back to the original question: what did you do after removing the other disks? you say you made some changes
<mitman> cemc: My server was failing to mount /dev/hdb6 (/dev/hdc6 - they were in raid) I *think* the data is corrupted.  So I took away hdc, and booted with only hdb.. still hdb6 is failing throwing me into recovery mode
<mitman> i hit ctrl-d to boot normally, ran fsck on hdb6
<mitman> that ran for a good 40 mins, i have rebooted now, and it still won't mount
<mitman> so basically i want hda (my os) and hdb (my data drive) to work perfectly, then i'll figure out how to software raid them again
<mitman> the other issues is, because hdb6 failed to mount, my cron job for backups backed up to my / partition.. so the root partition is full
<mitman> i am trying to delete the files from / so i can run some commands, but the drive mounts as read only when the system boots incorrectly
<mitman> so yeah, i am in a pickle :-(
<cemc> you should be able to remount the root partition rw
<cemc> after it boots in read-only
<cemc> with: mount / -o remount,rw
<mitman> cool
<mitman> will do that, now what about hdb6
<cemc> when you ran fsck, did it try to repair something?
<dr4g> question, the partition manager is asking me for my Mount Point - i chose '/' but there were other options such as '/boot'. I want this primary partition to be the root file system and the bootable drive, should i go with this ?
<cemc> did is say that anything was wrong?
<mitman> cemc: yes a ton of things.. i just did it with the -y command
<mitman> cemc: i just kept seeing lines being scrolled up hehe
<cemc> dr4g: should be ok, yes, that is where ubuntu will be installed then
<cemc> dr4g: you can create a separat smaller partition for /boot separately
<cemc> mitman: what happens if you run another fsck on it? does it say it's clean?
<mitman> doesn't have errors, but says has come contingity thing.. like 0.4%
<mitman> i cant ssh into the box now because its still in recovery mode
<mitman> so need to walk into the server room
<cemc> mitman: so basically it says it's clean? how are you exactly trying to mount it? exact command
<mitman> says clean
<mitman> well /etc/fstab tries to mount it using
<mitman> UUID=f491161c-2028-4ef9-be9d-ddd9aed30f69 /ldapbackup     ext3    relatime        0       2
<mitman> hold up.. say in the root partition there's a directory which exists
<mitman> and you try to mount on that
<mitman> will there be an issue?
<mitman> for example mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/drive1
<mitman> but /mnt/drive1 already exists with data in it...
<cemc> maybe you should create another clean dir, like /mnt/hdd2
<cemc> just to be sure. normally it shouldn't mind I think
<runes> question: I created public_html folders for users, but when apache tries to publish to certain folders it fails as I have chmod 755 and the user and groups are set to that users name under public_html
<mitman> let me try.. i need to delete that directory.. thats the backup stuff in it
<mitman> brb
<runes> do you have to have the group for the files and folders the same as the group that the web server is running as
<runes> maybe I didn't phrase the question correctly?
<mitman> oyy reboot takes forever
<shadeslayer> hi,does ubuntu-server edition only have CLI?
<soren> By default, yes.
<dr4g> you can install GUI after installing ubuntu server
<dr4g> if you wish
<shadeslayer> soren: so we can install gnome and such above it? and what about the tools? i made a ad hoc network and want to use my laptop as server
<soren> You can install a desktop environment on it, but there's no point.
<shadeslayer> why?
<soren> shadeslayer: Why would you? It's a server.
<shadeslayer> soren: so arent servers meant to run gui?
<soren> shadeslayer: If you want a desktop, you should use the desktop install.
<ikonia> shadeslayer: why do you want the server version, it is not aimed at home hardware
<soren> shadeslayer: Nope. They just stand around serving things. You shouldn't be looking at it anyway.
<shadeslayer> ok,i just wanted to set up a ashoc network,ill use the home edition then
<shadeslayer> *adhoc
<shadeslayer> thanks
<mitman> what is dmraid?
<ZipmaO> Hi, I'm having a problem with vsftp
<ZipmaO> I can successfully log on to the server if there's no files in the ftp folder
<ZipmaO> i can also upload some files without problem
<ZipmaO> but when i connect later on
<ZipmaO> my client stops at "MDTM [filename]"
<ZipmaO> and then times out
<ZipmaO> Soneone got a clue?
<sommer> ZipmaO: you might check for errors in /var/log/syslog
<ZipmaO> will do..
<ZipmaO> one more thin: it works perfectly from the server itself
<ZipmaO> command line ftp
<ZipmaO> nothing in the syslog
<ZipmaO> only "logon OK" on /var/log/vsftpd.log
<_ruben> sounds firewall'ish
<ZipmaO> You're right _ruben
<ZipmaO> tried from another computer localy
<ZipmaO> I have forwarded port 21 correctly, the server shouln't need port 20 too?
<ZipmaO> Data port 20 is enabled in the config..
<_ruben> depends on the usage of active versus passive ftp, among other things
<_ruben> load the ftp connection tracking kernel modules might help
<ZipmaO> well I guess I want to use passive ftp
<ZipmaO> guess it may be a problem with the hostname
<ZipmaO> solved it with pasv_address in vsftpd.conf
<tadeu_> guys, which free control panel you recommend to install in a ubuntu box ?
<_ruben> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<tadeu_> thanks
<tadeu_> well, it seems to have some bugs..
<ScottK> What doesn't?
<soren> tadeu_: The only packages you'll find that doesn't have bugs reported against them are the ones noone uses.
<tadeu_> soren, yes, how would you feel installing a production server with a software with tones of bugs ?
<tadeu_> soren, i don't want something perfect.. but at least stable
<soren> tadeu_: I'm not kidding. Every single piece of software in Ubuntu has bugs.
<soren> tadeu_: Just like every single piece of software in Fedora, RHEL, Windows, Plan 9..
<soren> Anything
<yann2> tadeu_ > regarding your previous remark, come on, everybody using ubuntu does that :D *run*
<kblessinggr> can't get apt-get to install mysql-server
<kblessinggr> tried to follow these instructions, http://www.monkeedev.co.uk/blog/2009/03/23/installing-mysql-51-on-debian-and-ubuntu-using-apt/ but mysqld wouldn't start, so I removed the source and tried to put back on 5.0 but it won't let me
<kblessinggr> pft
<uvirtbot> New bug: #364105 in samba (main) "Regression in Winbind: Cannot map SID->UID when using read-only idmap-backend "ad", rfc2307 uids" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364105
<fargiolas> is it possible to convert an ubuntu-desktop installation into an ubuntu-server one?
<fargiolas> (I need to set up an atom based home server but there is no lpia image for ubuntu-server..)
<WoLf_Loonie> Hello everyone. looking for a general hint, as I can't decide which mail server to run.. anyone could give me some directions on which one would be the best choice? local mail and remote pop3/smtp.
<WoLf_Loonie> I've been messing in the past with dovecot and postfix .. but a friend swears for Exim4 ..
<WoLf_Loonie> basically, now I'm confused on which setup would be actually better.
<JordiGH> I've got some Perl CGI that should be calling JSON functions, but it's erroring out saying that it can't find the JSON functions. Do I not have the right packages installed? I've got libjson-any-perl and libjson-perl.
<JordiGH> The running server, supposedly with identical code, is working fine.
<JordiGH> It's the dev server that's erroring out.
<JordiGH> (could be worse... could be the other way around...)
<zoredache> is the database format for bdb the same on 64 and 32 bit architectures?  I am trying to determine if I can copy squidguard blacklist databases from one system to another
<JordiGH> Does Ubuntu have historical repositories? Trying to upgrade a server from feisty.
<albertico> JordiGH, check http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<JordiGH> albertico: Thanks.
<albertico> JordiGH, no prob
<JordiGH> Oh, wait, looks like I'm cool. gutsy is still in the repos.
<JordiGH> I'll have to as far as hardy, though, because gutsy is about to die too.
<JordiGH> Hm, the do-release-upgrade script is failing because it can't find the feisty-backports/ files...
<AfrOTRokHE> all
<foxbuntu_mobile> Hi all. Got a simple one, how do I configure an ubuntu-server to connect to the web through a proxy?
<AfrOTRokHE> mmmmmmmmmmmm... ubuntu server has X env?
<genii> foxbuntu_mobile: Usually set in /etc/environment I think
<ScottK> AfrOTRokHE: No.
<AfrOTRokHE> ScottK: hehe, thnks!
<genii> foxbuntu_mobile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923451 has some examples
<foxbuntu_mobile> genii, perfect thanks
<genii> foxbuntu_mobile: Yer welcome
<Assimilate> Is there a package yet for installing mysql 5.1 in ubuntu-server 8.10?
<ScottK> Assimilate: No, but there is for 9.04 that's being released on Thursday.
<Assimilate> ScottK, Is the release for server and desktop? Sorry new to how Ubuntu releases.
<ScottK> Yes.  Both.
<Assimilate> Thanks ScottK
<ScottK> No problem.
<Assimilate> Is there an upgrade tool like update-manager for the server edition? Most of the documentation online for upgradeing to 9.04 is for desktop.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> You need to make sure you have udpate-manager-common (I think that's the name) and the command is do-release-upgrade.
<ScottK> Add -d to upgrade to a development release.
<Assimilate> Thanks again
<cemc> Assimilate: update-manager-core
<ScottK> That's it.
<JordiGH> dpkg wants to overwrite my conf file, and I don't know if I should let it or not: http://rafb.net/p/kfJtFr43.html
<MianoSM> anyone here use webmin?
<MianoSM> I can't seem to figure out why it keeps trying to redirect to an internal IP instead of the actual domain when attempts are made to connect to it via http instead of https...
<MianoSM> nvm
<uvirtbot> New bug: #364346 in php5 (main) "CVE-2009-1271: denial of service via segfault (ext/json)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364346
#ubuntu-server 2009-04-21
<toabctl> hi all
<toabctl> i build a deb package for a django-application and want to create a dir in /var/lib/appname for some data from the app. how can i do this with debian/rules? anybody know?
<twb> toabctl: create a debian/foo.dirs
<toabctl> twb, and how can i set the owner:group and the permissions?
<twb> I don't remember, try #debian-mentors on OFTC.
<twb> Or man debhelper
<toabctl> twb: when i use foo.dirs, i get an error because i move some files to the dirs (move is in debian/rules). so the dirs will be created after debian/rules ?
<twb> dh_fixperms
<twb> This is off-topic for this channel.  Move to #ubuntu-devel and/or #debian-mentors (on OFTC).
<toabctl> twb, ok. thx
<fargiolas> I asked it yesterday but got no reply, is there a way to get a lpia image of ubuntu server? or alternatively, is there a way to turn an ubuntu-desktop (which exists in lpia version) in an ubuntu-server one?
<fargiolas> *into
<twb> fargiolas: broadly, purge ubuntu-desktop and its markauto'd deps, and install ubuntu-server.
<twb> The packages, that is.
<fargiolas> twb: good, thanks
<twb> You'll also want to change the kernel
<owh> I've been helping slugnard to find out why his fresh 8.10 server isn't serving php or python pages.
<owh> After actually installing libapache2-mod-php5 and seeing that the server restarts and seeing that php5 is enabled, we get the file as a download.
<owh> The headers from the server don't show php just python.
<owh> There are no errors that I can determine in error.log, and access.log appears to be fine.
<owh> Any suggestions on where to go from here?
<fargiolas> twb: why the kernel? isn't the lpia one the right one?
<kraut> moin
<owh> Hey kraut
<owh> Have you got a rollback?
<twb> fargiolas: I don't know what lpia is.
<twb> fargiolas: but ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server have different default kernels.
<fargiolas> by the way why there is no lpia image for ubuntu-server? I think there is some diffusion of atom based mini computers used as home servers because they have little consumes, little noise, etc
<fargiolas> twb: lpia is the architecture for intel atom processors
<jmarsden> owh: Did you/slugnard do:     sudo a2enmod php5  # and then restart Apache
<owh> Yup
<owh> jmarsden: It was already enabled.
<owh> The php module installation also restarted apache.
<jmarsden> Sounds like some sort of config error, so Apache is still using an old configuration or something like that??? It usually "just works" for me.
<twb> fargiolas: isn't that just a subarch of AMD64?
<owh> jmarsden: Same here. I've just logged into the server, so I'll have a look see.
<fargiolas> twb: subarch of x86 probably
<fargiolas> twb: but ubuntu already builds packages for that architecture, just doesn't build all the "flavours" for that architecture
<twb> I don't know what you're saying.
<fargiolas> there is ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-mid but no ubuntu-server for example
<twb> Seems to me you'd just install the ubuntu-server kernel.
<jmarsden> twb: On Ubuntu lpia is a separate build, I think it needs specific compiler optimizations to run code at decent speed on those low power cpus.  and I don't think Ubuntu provides a ubuntu-server kernel for lpia :)
<owh> Is there a way that I can use screen to have slugnard look over my shoulder?
<fargiolas> twb: no you don't get me, I mean there is no ubuntu-server iso image and probably no kernel for that arch
<fargiolas> jmarsden: any idea about why?
<fargiolas> (sorry for the spam, here is an example of the home servers I'm talking about, as far as I know they're getting pretty common.. http://linitx.com/viewcategory.php?catid=51&pp=51)
<jmarsden> I'd guess most people working with that hardware are embedded developer types who don't need or want an ISO, their target hardware probably often doesn't even have a CDROM drive, and may have rather limited flash and RAM space.
<twb> jmarsden: that sounds like bullshit to me.  I run atoms just fine using stock x86 images.
<fargiolas> jmarsden: I don't think atom are used just for embedded envs.. look at thos bundles, they are normal 945 motherboards
<fargiolas> jmarsden: anyway, ok for the iso image but what about the kernel?
<jmarsden> twb: Well, someone spends time and energy maintaining separate lpia buildd's, so if I'm mistaken, there is probably another more correct reason.
<twb> Atom isn't embedded at all.
<fargiolas> exactly
<twb> jmarsden: I imagine they're just obsessive, like people who compile their own kernels "for speed".
<twb> jmarsden: all of Arch and Gentoo fall into that category, so there are clearly people prepared to go to the effort -- doesn't mean it's worthwhile.
<jmarsden> Someone at Canonical, who persuaded Ubuntu as a whole to treat lpia as a separate arch... OK, you are free to speculate.
<fargiolas> twb: it's not just compile time optimization, there are also specific kernel patches
<twb> Sure.  I admit that I just use Atom desktops.
<twb> fargiolas: you can have a kernel package for a subarch without having a whole dedicated arch for everything else
<twb> There used to be such packages for 686 and k7 and such
<fargiolas> twb: don't know I just assumed that if canonical was building every single package for lpia that was worth
<jmarsden> owh: Yes, you can use screen for that, but I'm off to bed... screen -r is the option you need.
<twb> The only hit on http://packages.ubuntu.com/lpia is installation-guide-lpia
<owh> Yup, found it, thanks jmarsden
<twb> ...though that indicates Ubuntu treat it as a distinct arch, like i386 and amd64.
<fargiolas> twb: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/lpia
<fargiolas> twb: everything is compiled for lpia
<twb> madness
<twb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Specs/LpiaVersusI386
<owh> I'm on slugnard's 8.10 server. php and html files are being served normally. python files are being downloaded rather than executed - any suggestions?
<fargiolas> twb: I'll go with i386 then..
<jmarsden> owh: Go through the apache config files looking for anything about .py ?  Or just tar them up and copy the tarball elsewhere, then diff against a set from a known working server?
<owh> jmarsden: I've not got a working set of python installed anywhere, so it's a tad hard to compare, but the config files look good from what I can see. It's serving the file, just not running it. Like the python module doesn't get fed the file.
<jmarsden> owh: I just did sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-python && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart   # and it "just worked"
<owh> Yeah, slugnard has modified ports.conf and apache was using that for the virtual host defition :-)
<owh> Now all we need to do is fix: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<jmarsden> owh: Edit /etc/hosts and sort out the hostname entry for the actual server hostname
<owh> For the localhost entry?
<jmarsden> leave localhost at 127.0.0.1 but add / edit one for 192.168.0.1 myserver.mydomain.com  # or whatever
<twb> jmarsden: hmm, my FQDN points to 127.0.1.1.  Why should it point to my host's IP on another interface?
<twb> (Admittedly, this box is Debian.)
<jmarsden> Because Apache gets upset otherwise.  I've seen then 127.0.1.1 thing before, usually it means you configured networking one way and then later chanhed it (like from DHCP to static?).
<twb> Oh, I always use DHCP for upstream interfaces.
<jmarsden> all I know is, if you replace that 127.0.1.1 with the actual IP of eth0 (or whatever), the warning from Apache goes away.
<twb> Fair enough.
<owh> jmarsden: I added the eth0 ip address and its name, all happy.
<jmarsden> Good :)
<owh> And the python problem was caused by a modified ports.conf file which overrode everything :)
<jmarsden> So as long as slugnard has now learned not to edit configuration files he's not familiar with, all should be well :)
<owh> I should take away his root privs :)
<owh> I suppose that would mean that I'd become the server admin. Hmm, better give those privs back :)
<psteyn> hmm, either ubuntu or debian's usermod is broken/dodgy
<psteyn> try 'usermod -G  groupname username' and it doesn't work.  but 'usermod -G groupname username' does work.  Looks like usermod doesn't handle spaces.
<owh> Hey, just a sideways sort of question. I've got my ssh-key on LP. An admin can add it to their ssh keys and allow me to login remotely to their server. How can I prove to them that I only did what I said I did...
<owh> Today I ran screen and the other user ran screen -x, but that's hardly water tight.
<owh> It's as much about protecting me against them as it is them being protected from me.
<jmarsden> owh: I'm not sure you really can.  You can log what you do using script mylogfile.txt which works for command line stuff, but if you use an editor the log is... hard to read :)
<owh> When I logged in, the user has only my word that the first command I ran was screen.
<owh> That's hardly satisfactory.
<owh> I didn't know about script though. The screen log is horrible.
<jmarsden> User could modify your .bashrc to run script /users-log-file.txt maybe
<owh> That seems less than intuitive.
<jmarsden> Basically, root means you control the machine... offering someone root on your machine is, in general, unwise :)
<jmarsden> If you want to offer someone shell access you can do all sorts of restrictions but none are 100% watertight if you are going to allow the shell user to run a wide range of commands as root...
<owh> That's true. I wonder if there is a way that makes sense to implement.
<owh> My concern initially was just accountability to protect both parties.
<jmarsden> owh: Offer them root in a virtual machine you snapshotted, and compare the snapshot with another one made afterwards??
<jmarsden> Whatever you do ends up requiring the end user to be knowledgeable enough to check what you did... and if they are that knowledgeable they would not really need your remote assistance :)
<owh> Take the case today. Troubleshooting via IRC was causing hairloss. Logging in allowed me to hunt around and see what was going on. That's hardly something that you'd setup a virtual machine for, then allow me to login, then check it afterwards.
<owh> I feel uncomfortable with "I did the magic incantation and now it works."
<jmarsden> Right.  You could have asked end user to tar up their set of config files and put them somewhere you could download from, maybe.
<owh> The problem turned out to be somewhere completely unexpected - which is often the case with problems like this.
<jmarsden> You can do    touch /root/i-started-now   # and then later do find / -newer /root/i-started-now to see what files changed...
<owh> That's a smart idea.
<jmarsden> owh: Not really, the problem was in an apache config file under /etc/apache2, right -- exactly where expected.
<jmarsden> A really smart root user with malicious intent would reset timestamps somewhere along the way, of course, to defeat the find, but it can be handy
<owh> Right, but it was not something you could find until you could create a python file in the web root, look at the local index.html file, find out that php wasn't installed and that the apache log file would be in a strange location.
<jmarsden> owh: Sure it was.  if you had tarred the files and compared them with a "out of the box" set the cahnges to ports.conf would have been immediately apaprent.
<jmarsden> That's somewhat 20/20 hindsight, i realize...
<owh> I suppose the malicious intent comes with being a Ubuntero.
<kraut> could anybody tell me something about anonpages?
<kraut> i got a machine with full ram but there RSS alltogether is only at  ~50%
<owh> kraut: anonpages are like nonpages but with an a in front <- does that help :)
<kraut> i don't understand, why all the ram is full. it's not cached ram, it's in use
<kraut> and anonpages is at ~450-480 MB wich would describe, why it's full
<kraut> owh: no
<owh> kraut: You mean the ram is not used by the kernel disk cache?
<kraut> yes
<kraut> it's really full
<jmarsden> kraut: Google for it, there are postings describing this...
<owh> Run away process?
<kraut>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kraut> Mem:       1027068    1018796       8272          0       6524      16716
<kraut> jmarsden: i did, but didn't found anything wich is usefull
<cemc> kraut: what's the next line saying ?
<kraut> that's meminfo: http://pastebin.com/m828efbb
<kraut> -/+ buffers/cache:     995556      31512
<kraut> Swap:      2097144     517332    1579812
<kraut> cemc: ^
<cemc> stop apache :)
<kraut> why?
<cemc> you have apache running?
<kraut> yes ;)
<cemc> heh
<kraut> but why should that be a problem?
<kraut> there is a httpd-2 and tomcat running
<cemc> restart it then and see if the memory comes back
<kraut> httpd as proxy for the tomcat
<cemc> just a hunch
<kraut> apache2ctl restart is fine?
<kraut> don't think that's the issue
<kraut> didn't changed anything
<kraut> i must that that's a vmware on a esx cluster
<kraut> maybe that's an issue, but don't know how
<cemc> run top, sort it my memory usage, anything sticks out?
<cemc> as using too much ram
<owh> Thanks jmarsden for your help today. I'm otta here...
<jmarsden> No problem.  I should be, too :)
<owh> Didn't you say you were going to bed?
<jmarsden> Yes... :)
<owh> Bugger off then :)
<owh> Later all.
<jmarsden> owh: 2am here... goodnight!
<cemc> kraut: found anything?
<kraut> cemc: java of course, but not that heavy
<kraut> 50063     4760  0.4 43.0 1191132 442080 ?      Sl   Apr20   6:07 /bss-tools_fs/java/jdk1.6/bin/java -server -Xmx512m -XX:MaxPermSize=256m -Djava.util.logging.manager=org.apache.juli.ClassLoaderLogManager -Djava.util.logging.config.file=/bss-tools_fs/tomcat/current/conf/logging.properties -Dappserver.home=/bss-tools_fs/tomcat/current -Dappserver.base=/bss-tools_fs/tomcat/current -Djava.endorsed.dirs=/bss-tools_fs/tomcat/current/endorsed -cla
<kraut> sspath :/bss-tools_fs/tomcat/current/bin/bootstrap.jar -Dcatalina.base=/bss-tools_fs/tomcat/current -Dcatalina.home=/bss-tools_fs/tomcat/current -Djava.io.tmpdir=/bss-tools_fs/tomcat/current/temp org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap start
<cemc> kraut: maybe something's leaking
<kraut> sure, but i don't know how to find out wich one is it
<cemc> I'm not exactly sure why and how, but I had once issues with apache eating up the memory, and getting locked up somewhere, had to clean up after it with some ipcs tool
<kraut> ipcs tool?
<kraut> what's that?
<cemc> with ipcs you get a list of stuff apache uses, and with ipcrm you can remove them (after stopping apache, if anything's left there)
<cemc> something like that, but I can't explain why or how all this works
<cemc> may be another issue you're having... but it's definitely not good when it uses that much swap :)
<cemc> anythin else running on that machine ? besides the usual stuff (syslog, ssh, cron, etc)
<chatwhore> which linux is this please ? thanks alot bros http://www.wimp.com/funidea/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #364531 in openldap2.3 (main) "Incredibly painful Jaunty upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364531
<rcarnevale> Hi all. I'm going to buy  a Dell Power Edge 2950 w/ PERC6/i SCSI controller. Has anyone experince of this HW platform... Does vanilla kernel support all HW?
<Ethos> how do i set my time correctly?
<Ethos> im running a linode and sudo date doesn't work
<_ruben> linode?
<Ethos> Yeah, virtual linux server :)
<Ethos> www.linode.com
<_ruben> i always use sudo ntpdate my.fav.ntp.server.com .. saves me from entering the proper details :)
<Ethos> Yeah, doesn't work for me
<Ethos> I'm guessing something isn't set properly for the UK
<Ethos> Not sure though :(
<chipt4> hi, i'm unable to log into my ubuntu server via ssh until it is logged into physically.  any ideas why?  i added the ssh server to my /etc/rc.local
<atomic__> chipt4: you might want to try "ssh user@host -vvv" for a more detailed output
<chipt4> actually i just discovered i'm able to ssh in from this machine (windows, via putty) but not my mac laptop
<chipt4> we're all on lan, the mac is wirelessly
<Ethos> How encrypted is straight ssh to a ssh server (ubuntu)?
<Ethos> With say putty :)
<chipt4> but it times out, where as the windows connects
<chipt4> strange
<atomic__> can you ping the server from the mac ?
<chipt4> here's one more:  on boot, i get messages about my motherboard not being acpi compliant.. i've tried noacpi as a boot option, but that didn't work.  (the machine is an old pentium 2 350mhz)
<chipt4> omg the connection on the mac had just gone down xD that's what I get for buying the router on clearance
<chipt4> oh well thanks for the help!
<soren> Ethos: Um... It's very well encrypted. Does that answer your question at all?
<Ethos> Kind of
<Ethos> It's a silly question reall :)
<soren> so was the answer, so that's ok :)
<Ethos> heh
<soren> It is generally considered secure.
<Ethos> I'm using ssh to irssi from work, just thinking about security as I type ALOT of shit :D
<soren> Assuming that P!=NP, you're safe :)
<Ethos> What.
<soren> In other words: Don't worry about it.
<soren> :)
<Ethos> :)
<Nokio> Hi all i am trying to setup 2 ubuntu with ldap (so far no problem) then i want to configure the 2 ldap to replicate each other. I was following so far this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer#LDAP%20replication but i dont have any slapd.conf file to add the replication information...
<sommer> Nokio: there are updated instructions in the serverguide
<sommer> !serverguide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/
<Nokio> okay thanks sommer ill go take a look thanks
<sommer> Nokio: np
<kpettit> anybody know of a good way to create a mountable disk image (kind of like a vmware image) that spans multiple 2GB files?
<kpettit> I have a 64gb flash that I need to keep fat32, but I wanted to put a disk image on there I can mount and have larger than 4GB.
<kpettit> I couldn't think of any tools that gives me a vmware type of disk image that is in multiple 2gb files
<Nokio> sommer that documentation is for 8.04 i am using 8.10 i dont know if that explain why i dont have the /etc/ldap/slapd.conf file and if i go under http://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ there is no ldap replication section
<Nokio> summer ho nevermind i think i got it
<jmedina> Nokio: in 9.10 there is not slapd.conf your configurations are stored in the directory database cn=config
<sommer> Nokio: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<Nokio> jmedina yeah i just saw that :p thanks to both of you sommer and jmedina i think i have what i need to go on !
<jmedina> sommer: you are a documentation team member right?
<sommer> jmedina: yeppers
<jmedina> sommer: you use docbook for official documentation?
<sommer> jmedina: yep, at the moment
<jmedina> sommer: good, Im writting some ubuntu documentation in spanish, I have used docbook for a few years using basic stysheets from walsh
<sommer> jmedina: the bzr branch is here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc
<jmedina> how do you convert docbook to the format in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<jmedina> do you use any stylesheet or something?
<jmedina> I want to publish my documents in a similar way, probably the same
<sommer> yep the makefile uses xsltproc with xslt
<jmedina> sommer: where can I find makefile and docbook files?
 * jmedina hopes it is packaged :D
<sommer> jmedina: if you check out the source bzr branch lp:ubuntu-doc it's in the top directory
<jmedina> sommer: well I know nothing about bzr but thanks I found the package, let me check it
<jmedina> mm I dont see any Makefile in ubuntu-docs package
<sommer> jmedina: ya, you'll probably have to grab the source... bzr is a lot like other VCS, I use it a lot like subversion
<Faust-C> jmedina, i bought the book you recommended, and im quite happy w/ it
<jmedina> Faust-C: the one from packetpub?
<jmedina> mastering openldap?
<Faust-C> yeah
<jmedina> Faust-C: good let me find a HP presentation  so you can convince why openldap is superior
<Faust-C> sweet
<Faust-C> brb lunch
<jmedina> http://www.openldap.org/conf/odd-sandiego-2004/Neil.pdf
<jmedina> that is when they fist evaluated openldap, but it didnt fit their requirements
<jmedina> I cant find the other presentation
<jmedina> well in fact HP supports symas openldap as a commercial service
<jmedina> by the way: http://www.suretecsystems.com/our_docs/Symas_OpenLDAP_vs_Debian_OpenLDAP_2008.pdf
<jmedina> sommer: thanks, I downladed ubuntu-docs source package, I found the Makefile :D
<sommer> jmedina: no problem, if you have specific questions I may be able to help, or someone in #ubuntu-doc will have more info as well
<flucksbawks> hey guys.  installing fluxbox on a BARE ubuntu-server install (only LAMP Stack and BitTornado/torrentfluxx)
<flucksbawks> what all packages do I need?
<flucksbawks> or is there a metapackage  (i'm not familiar with -server)
<Nokio> Hi all, I have 2 ubuntu 8.10 and i  installed ldap on both of them and im trying to set up a replication between them. So far I followed this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html. Prior to point 8 under the replication section everything seems to be working good i dont have any error or anything wierd ( i think) At point 8 when i do the ldapmodify in /var/log/syslog i get the following mess
<Nokio> age :http://pastebin.com/d11c00fab if someone can help me thanks in advance
<Nokio> Anyone can give a quick help with ubuntu and ldap replication ?!
<sommer> Nokio: you need to index the entryUUID
<sommer> Nokio: there are instructions in the openldap configuration section on adding indexes
<Nokio> is doing that going to make the replication work ?! i mean i though that that far i would at least get message on both server that they are trying to sync or something
<sommer> Nokio: not 100% sure, but it will stop the error
<kaje> I have a few packages waiting to be updated. How can I read what was fixed in these updates before I update from the command-line?
<sommer> Nokio: it may be needed, if so I'll update the docs for that
<Nokio> sommer ok ill go in the doc and search the index section and try it out to see what it does
<kaje> Anyone? I need to read the update details for an update package from the command line....
<Nokio> sommer: i might be blind but i dont see any indexing section in the doc :p
<sommer> Nokio: in the configuration secion, at the top, there's instrucions for adding an index
<Nokio> sommer ive done that part
<sommer> Nokio: did the error go away?
<Nokio> sommer: here take a look http://pastebin.com/d5b392575
<Nokio> sommer: nah error still there
<sommer> Nokio: that add an index for the cn attribute... the error is for entryUUID
<sommer> Nokio: replace "olcDbIndex: cn eq,pres,sub" with "olcDbIndex: entryUUID eq,pres,sub"
<Nokio> sommer: wierd its giving me this http://pastebin.com/d1e014f83
<vensign> hi kaje check this http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-search.en.html#s-apt-listchanges
<sommer> Nokio: mmm... just try olcDbIndex: entryUUID eq
<kaje> thanks vensign
<Nokio> sommer: that last one worked
<Nokio> sommer: i dont have the error anymore but i still have this one http://pastebin.com/d699bda5
<sommer> Nokio: try restarting slapd on both machines
<Nokio> sommer: if data were trying to sync at all i would see in in /var/log/syslog i supose ?!
<Nokio> sommer: restartin slapd on both machine keep giving the same message. Just to know i have the same configuration on both server the only difference is that on one machine i have a ldap user that i want to sync and its on that server that i have those error
<sommer> Nokio: does each server have an entry in /etc/hosts for 127.0.0.1 that maps back to the name you placed in the syncrepl config?
<Nokio> sommer: in those 2 file i used ip address so i dont think i need to put an entry in /etc/hosts...
<Nokio> sommer: here are the 2 file i used http://pastebin.com/de8759d5
<sommer> Nokio: yep, should be fine then
<sommer> Nokio: try making another change to one of the directories
<Nokio> sommer: for my information the entry we added about  "olcDbIndex: entryUUID eq" i did it on my frist server should it ad been transfered to the second ?!
<sommer> Nokio: yes
<Nokio> sommer: okay because it did not get transfed
<Nokio> sommer: just created a new group in my first server nothing on the second servers log...
<sommer> Nokio: not sure then, you might stop slapd and start it in a terminal with -d 6 to view detailed debug info
<Nokio> sommer: since the  "olcDbIndex: entryUUID eq" did not get sync is it an other problem or the 2 are related ?!
<sommer> Nokio: try making another change
<sommer> Nokio: http://www.openldap.org/lists/openldap-software/200809/msg00076.html
<sommer> Nokio: have you configured both the sync the cn=config db?
<Nokio> i think its what point 1 to 6 in the replication section is for ?!
<sommer> Nokio: yep
<Nokio> sommer: then yes i did it
<Nokio> sommer: may i have done an error in one of those 2 files ?! http://pastebin.com/de8759d5
<sommer> Nokio: what's the output of: ldapsearch -xLLL -b cn=config -D cn=admin,cn=config -W o
<flucksbawks> hi, I just tried to load fluxbox onto my CLI-only ubuntu-server (intrepid) with only these two packages-- "sudo apt-get install xorg fluxbox"
<Nokio> sommer: http://pastebin.com/da425c04
<sommer> Nokio: and when you added the new index it didn't get populated to the 2nd server?
<Nokio> sommer: thats corect
<sommer> Nokio: hrmmm... can you try adding another index?
<Nokio> sure can
<Nokio> sommer: nop does nothing. I am using virtual machine i could revert then and start the process over again and see where it leads what do you think ?!
<sommer> Nokio: did you get any new errors?
<Nokio> nothing on server 2 and on server 1 same error
<sommer> Nokio: there's an error somewhere, but you may need to start slapd in debug mode to see it
<sommer> Nokio: you can also try the instructions here: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<sommer> Nokio: they're for jaunty, but should work with intrepid fine
<Nokio> sommer: okay. I will try to revert both machine to a plai ubuntu and try to work it out step by step again and be extra careful :p wont be long
<johnny5> Hey guys, just setting up a dev server for myself. Should I be putting my web files in /var/www, or in my /~
<johnny5> I like the idea of putting them in /var/www, but will apache have access to them, will my user have access to them?
<TheFuzzball> Hello, I have installed LAMP on an Ubuntu desktop, how do I configure Ubuntu not to load GDM on boot?
<Ahlee> johnny5: that's pretty arbitrary
<Ahlee> it's really 'whatever you prefer'
<johnny5> oh, ok. I tried setting up a sub directory for a vhost within /var/www and i had to sudo? Is that going to cause problems for apache or php writing files within those directories?
<johnny5> Do I need to give the webserver ownership of all directories
<Ahlee> php will have problems writing in unless the directory is owned, yes
<Ahlee> I recently attempted to build an ubuntu mirror locally of 8.04, amd64.  It looks good, sources.list is able to utilize it without an issue, however my netboot installation (preeseed fed off a different server via http, pointing mirror/http/hostname to the IP of the server with the mirror) reports "the specified ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it".  I can see from the debug logs of the intaller 
<genii> You could use userdir module for apache and just put it then in ~/public_html directory
<Ahlee> so i guess my question is, is the Release file something that's not grabbed on a 'standard' run of apt-mirror, or how do I generate it
<Nokio> sommer: here is what i did so far on both server http://pastebin.com/d387e730. Now i guess im ready to give the replication part a try again then add an index and see if it get replicated what do you think ?!
<johnny5> Ahlee: owned by www-data coect?
<Ahlee> johnny5: you'll want to set it to whatever user you're running Apache as, which I believe is www-data, yes (don't forget you'll also need to ensure proper ownership of the directory,a nd ensure you're not doing anything funky with running php as another user
<sommer> Nokio: you might want to add the entryUUID index before configuring replication, and see if that helps
<Nokio> sommer: okay i will add the entryUUID on both server and then configure the replication. And then create a user to test this out
<wattz> hello all, wondering if anyone has ever compiled apache2 and mod_python on ubuntu 8.10
<OscarTG> any one know much about setting up serial devices from the command line.
<wattz> im getting a dso compile error, but linking to apxs with --with-apxs=/path/to/apxs
<Ahlee> OscarTG: not a lot, but I've done some work with serial
<Ahlee> what's up?
<OscarTG> so i am trying to find out what ports are availabe on an IRQ channel.
<OscarTG> i have a 4 port serial card and i want to change ttyS0 to map to a port on the card
<OscarTG> so far the system mapped 3 of the 4 and used ttyS0 for the onboard serial
<Ahlee> that's above my level of knowledge
<OscarTG> dang
<OscarTG> mine as well :)
<Ahlee> probably somewhere in modprobe.d
<OscarTG> i will check.  thanks
<OscarTG> i wish there was a way i could clear the current config and have the system reconfigure
<Nokio> sommer: ok so now i just did this http://pastebin.com/d5ae60405 I am pretty sure that on the next part that i miss something
<Nokio> sommer: if i follow the doc the next step would be this http://pastebin.com/d10faf779 but i am not quite sure that this is corect
<sommer> Nokio: right that will configure the main db to sync
<sommer> Nokio: why do you think that is bad?
<Nokio> well i mean this line      olcRootDN: cn=admin,dc=example,dc=edu
<Nokio> should i change it to olcRootDN: cn=admin,dc=master,dc=slave
<sommer> Nokio: right change it to your admin user dn
<Nokio> ok because it was not in the doc so i was wondering :p
<DoyleChris> hello
<DoyleChris> could somebody help me with samba and webmin
<Nokio> same for changing provider=ldap://ldap01.example.com to match my ip address so i was just wondering if the doc was right or i was right to make the change :p
<sommer> Nokio: there is a sub-bullet point: "And adjust credentials=secret to match your admin password"
<Nokio> sommer: did that too
<sommer> Nokio: under the cn=config ldif though
<sommer> Nokio: that could be more prominent
<sommer> Nokio: yep you are right to make the change
<Nokio> the  credentials=secret is already under both the olcSyncRepl you think we need to add it under the cn=config too ?!
<DoyleChris> trying to setup a share between ubuntu server with samba and webmin to a vista machine and im not able to save files to the server from vista
<sommer> Nokio: yep, one is for the cn=admin,cn=config user, and the other is the cn=admin,dc=example,dc=com (or whatever your site is)... they are different entries
<sommer> Nokio: another way to think of it is that there is an admin user for each database
<Nokio> sommer : okay so it would look like this ?! http://pastebin.com/m2ac3ee2a
<DoyleChris> anybody
<OscarTG> instead of setting up a share i would just set up an FTP server on the ubuntu box and the connect over that
<OscarTG> personally
<OscarTG> doesnt really solve your issue but it is another way
<Ahlee> DoyleChris: ensure your samba share has read/write to the directory you're exporting
<DoyleChris> how do i check
<DoyleChris> can i do it though webmin
<Ahlee> vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ahlee> find yoru mount
<Ahlee> i've never used webmin
<Ahlee> path=/iscsi/shared
<Ahlee> read only = no
<OscarTG> ya again.  the few times i have looked at webmin just set up the ftp server
<OscarTG> much quicker
<Nokio> sommer: well they are closing the office :p i will need to leave but ill be back on this tomorow and try to get this working out!! thanks again for all your time and hlep
<DoyleChris> would somebody in the regular ubuntu channel know something
<OscarTG> you can always ask
<DoyleChris> writable yes
<DoyleChris> there telling me to some here
<OscarTG> DoyleChris:  the message you got on the ubuntu server was from a bot and not a person
<DoyleChris> great\
<OscarTG> why do you have to use a share?
<OscarTG> actually what are you tryin gto accomplish
<johnny5> If I am trying to create a samba share at /var/www do i need to give samba group access to the /var/www directory?
<johnny5> And how?
<reid> lol I'm so angry, I just tried to install FreeNX so I could rdesktop into my naked fluxbox install
<reid> apparently it depends on like.. all of ubuntu-desktop
<reid> lol
<reid> is there any way to get rid of all this worthless gnome stuff?
<johnny5> Ok, I'm in the www-data group. my /var/www is owned by www-data. Shouldn't I be able to write to that directory?
<ropetin> Depends, what are the attributes set on it?
<johnny5> hmmm, i guess i don't have group write?
<johnny5> but i thought if a group owned a directory/file they could just use it
<johnny5> man, this sucks
<johnny5> i just want to get started
<ropetin> You're in the group that owns it?
<johnny5> yes
<johnny5> when i type 'groups' i see www-data
<ropetin> And the group-write attribute is set?
<johnny5> probably not, that's what I don't know how to do
<ropetin> If you do an 'ls -l' it will show you the attributes assigned to each folder/file listed
<ropetin> What does that give you?
<johnny5> drwxr-s---
<johnny5> for the /var/www directory
<johnny5> and root www-data as the user and group
<ropetin> So that shows that group is only read, not write
<johnny5> ok, so how would i make that directory group write, as well, any new directories created under it
<ropetin> chmod -R g+w /var/www
<ropetin> I believe :)
<johnny5> will that stick for all newly created ones
<ropetin> That's a good question, I'm afraid I don't know the answer.  Logically yes, but I can't say for certain without doing it
<BCMM> is it possible to configure ubuntu server to cleanly shutdown when the power button is pressed?
<mac9416_2> Hypothetical situation: What if I had a computer in room A with a microphone plugged into the mic jack. How could I stream that audio across a web page (home network) so that I can listen to it from rooms B, C, and D?
<BCMM> how can i automatically run a command each startup?
<mac9416_2> BCMM, system > preferences > sessions (I'm told)
<mac9416_2> BCMM, click add, then in command: type the command
<BCMM> i have no X, but i've found a tutorial on writing init scripts
<BCMM> i just thought there might be a thing like gentoo has already set to execute custom commands at the end of the boot sequence
#ubuntu-server 2009-04-22
<mac9416_2> BCMM: Man, I've often wondered how to do that myself. I just grabbed that information on the 'ubuntu' thread.
<ropetin> Does update-rc.d do anything useful for you?
<jmedina> mac9416_2: you can use /etc/rc.local file
<BCMM> mac9416_2, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<BCMM> init scripts are a bit odd on gentoo, which is what i'm used to
<BCMM> but in order to prevent you having to use them for simple things, they have a couple of files local.start and local.stop, which are executed at the end of boot and the start of shutdown by a special init script
<BCMM> i presumed ubuntu had something like that, but turns out it's easy to just write a script
<mac9416_2> Yeah. Looks like the wordpress arcticle is the key.
<jmedina> well if is only a command you can use /etc/rc.local file
<mac9416_2> I suppose rc.local is a script that always runs at startup?
<ropetin> mac9416_2: yup
<jmedina> it is run at the end
<jmedina> if you need something more advanced like start the program at a specific stage, shut it down cleanly, reaload service and like that then you need to write your own rc script
<mac9416_2> Ahh, cool.
<jmedina> just add the command line to /etc/rc.local and you are done :D
<mac9416_2> So, does anyone know anything about streaming audio across a network?
<ropetin> I've used Icecast in the past to stream over the Internet.  Worked fine fo rme
<ropetin> No idea how it compares with any other options, but it was fine for what I needed
<mac9416_2> ropetin: would it work on a fome network?
<mac9416_2> *home
<ropetin> Sure, would work over any network connection
<josspyker> anybody using the denyhost script?
<FFEMTcJ> can someone help me setup tightvncserver on my server?
<FFEMTcJ> i installed xfce4 and tightvncserver.. i get this in the log: http://pastebin.be/17993
<slhawkins> Hello
<slhawkins> I was having an issue with the Apache Status page coming up no matter where I tried to go as far as my web site went..
<slhawkins> So I disabled the status module and now... php doesn't seem to work at all
<slhawkins> it's enabled... but when I try to access the site it doesn't even say it's there.. no message from apache or anything
<slhawkins> when I direct it to a php file, say index.php... my browser downloads it
<buzzsaw> i need a way to split bandwidth i have several computers accessing the same gateway but i dont want any one to get more bandwidth than the other, also i need to make sure that surfing gets priority over any thing else
<genii> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<twb> ubuntu-server does not Recommend acpid.  This means that on a default 8.04 server install, I cannot shut down a server by pushing the power button on the front -- instead I have to either use ssh, or connect a screen and keyboard.
<twb> Where on launchpad do I gripe about this?
<ScottK> That sounds about right to me.  I can't remember the last time I shut down a server via the power button (or cared to)
<twb> ScottK: when you're in the machine room and have found the offending piece of junk, and don't want to walk back to your desk to turn it off.
<ScottK> I'm not usually finding the piece of junk by staring at it.
<twb> I concede that it's a less common case, but it's still annoying.
<ScottK> If it's sufficiently offensive, holding for 4 seconds will turn it off anyway.
<twb> Sure, but that's obviously unclean.
<ScottK> Right, if it's sufficiently borked, you're unlikely to care.
<ScottK> I don't recall ever having had trouble recovering from an unclean shutdown with Ubuntu in any case.
<ScottK> You're welcome to file a but (I think ubuntu-meta is the right package), but I doubt it'll get a lot of traction.
<ScottK> but/bug
<twb> Fair enough.
 * ScottK reads the amavisd-new 2.6.3 release announcement and wishes they'd waited until Friday to release it.
 * genii waits til Friday to read it
<mattt> i'd say keep the power button thing disabled, one less way to accidentally power down a box :)
<twb> Ha!
<John_Stamos> hi i'm having a problem with dpkg and python-gnome2
<John_Stamos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155680/
<John_Stamos> i am running ubuntu server 8.04
<ScottK> John_Stamos: That's a but, please file it.
<ScottK> but/bug
<John_Stamos> already filed ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python/+bug/214268 ) i was hoping someone had a solution
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 214268 in gnome-python "[Hardy] python-gnome2 fails to install/upgade" [Medium,Invalid]
<John_Stamos> am i correct in saying that the only solution would be to reinstall it
<ScottK> I did set the bug to confirmed.
<ScottK> The problem is both packages provide a file in the same place with the same name.
<ScottK> There are some ways to work around such conflicts, but I don't know enough about those two packages to tell you which approach is likely safest.
<John_Stamos> then i guess i'll reinstall, any clue why it did this
<John_Stamos> i think i was using a pre-release version, and the person who filed the bug said they were too in the comments
<ScottK> You might try purging both packages and reinstalling.
<ScottK> That may or may not help, but it's safe.
<John_Stamos> which two packages?
<John_Stamos> python-modules and python-gconf?
<ScottK> python-gcong and gnome-python I think
<John_Stamos> so apt-get purge python-gconf gnome-python
<ScottK> Note: Gnome stuff is off topic here and I use Kubuntu anyway, so you'd probably be better off in another channel (yes)
<ScottK> Make sure it doesn't want to take anything useful with it.
<John_Stamos> so if i get rid of gnome, the problem goes away?
<John_Stamos> and sorry no one in #ubuntu responds to me
<joejc> how long does scanning mirror take?
<joejc> and what happens if i dont have internet?
<joejc> hello?
<genii> It will eventually time out
<aesis> joejc: are you asking about how to access repositories without internet?
<joejc> im installing in a vm and not sure if i have internet
<aesis> I haven't used it, but I just booted my 8.04 server VM and apt-cdrom is installed by default
<joejc> its been 30min at what point should i think its not going to work?
<reid> hi all, I just put fluxbox on my webserver, and I realized that whenever I type startx, all of my ports close or something.  Any input?
<twb> That's bizarre.
<ScottK> ports closing or startx on a web server?
<twb> The former.
<twb> The latter is silly, but not bizarre.
<foxbuntu> reid, sounds like fluxbox might have some kind of firewall configured in the session with a default policy of deny all --or-- it has it own network manager and its not configured properly
<reid_> oh, its fixed
<foxbuntu> what was it
<reid_> yeah I was connecting to a local address on my network.  little did I know I wasn't on my network
<reid_> lol
<foxbuntu> so the later :)
<reid_> lol, nah I was trying to access it from my latop
<foxbuntu> oh
<reid_> laptop, the server is headless, hidden somewhere =P
<foxbuntu> well the a pebkac error then :) I have those allot
<reid_> lol
<reid_> where u work?
<reid_> oh I guess you get it enough in here
<reid_> lol
<foxbuntu> no I work in consulting too
<reid_> however, one thing that I did notice.. is that none of the desktop apps are working
<joejc> what did the last command do?
<reid_> like I right click go to web browser, go to dillo
<reid_> and it doesn't actually run =P
<ayk> joejc: you are back in the main channel, it reset your IP lease
<reid_> hey guys
<kraut> moin
<henkjan> "And Soren had the brilliant idea of always installing Ubuntu Servers with a degraded RAID-1"
<henkjan> quote from dustins blogpost
<henkjan> is this about jaunty server install?
<henkjan> great idea!
<soren> henkjan: I'm afraid not. Hopefully Karmic, though.
<incorrect> I am looking at providing some sort of office voip system and IM service in the office,  I am not sure if i should invest time with jabber or asterisk, both or something else
<davmor2> Guys I'm just running a quick test that someone went to test and couldn't complete.  I'm having issue though.  The test is the http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerWhole virtulization host at the bottom.  I run the kvm command and get the following Directfb/core: Single Application Core.......Initialization error! should this not just work?
<simplexio> incorrect: asterisk handles voip systems nicel, and extra features which voip systems need are easy to implement
<incorrect> what about a video conferencing system?
<davmor2> soren: Are you about?
<davmor2> I'm having issues with a kvm test that is on the iso tracker
<soren> davmor2: I am.
<davmor2> soren: following the kvm example here http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerWhole I type in the kvm line on the server and I get a directfb issue
<soren> davmor2: Yes, that's expected.
<soren> That's not a very good test case.
<davmor2> If I run ssh -X user@ad.re.ss I get /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  creating new authority file /home/tester/.Xauthority and the command runs  If I don't add the -X I get the same issue
<soren> Right.
<davmor2> soren: Thank god for that :)
<soren> That's expected.
<soren> Try adding -curses to the command line somewhere.
<davmor2> I didn't want to fail it if it was just that the docs were wrong
<soren> By default, kvm will attempt to use an X frontend. If there's no X server available (e.g. forwarded from the client using ssh -X), it'll fail.
<davmor2> soren: Thanks for the info I'll pass the test and we are fully covered again :)
<davmor2> #ubuntu-virt
 * soren hands davmor2 a "/j"
<Ahlee_> when using a preseed file during net installation, what should mirror/http/directory be?  Mine points to the root of my local repository, but the installer is reporting that the mirror is either not valid or does not have a valid Release file on it, despite me being able to wget the Release file when dropping toa shell from within the installer
<ivoks> directory should be ubuntu/ right?
<Ahlee_> that's what I thought.
<Ahlee_> d-i mirror/http/hostname 192.168.212.199
<Ahlee_> d-i mirror/http/directory string /ubuntu
<Ahlee_> but, no go
<ivoks> ubuntu/
<ivoks> both should work
<ivoks> er...
<Ahlee_> I built my mirror with apt-mirror, and 192.168.212.199/ubuntu is where dists/ and pool/ are
<ivoks> don't use apt-mirror
<ivoks> use apt-cacher
<Ahlee_> Any reason?
<ivoks> apt-mirror isn't maintained for some time, iirc
<ivoks> and it explodes every now and then :)
<ivoks> or maybe i'm thinking about some other tool
<ivoks> right, i was thinking of apt-proxy
<Ahlee_> fair enough
<Ahlee_> changing to d-i mirror/http/directory string ubuntu/
<Ahlee_> did not work either
<Ahlee_> so something's either busted on my mirror (unlikely, as i've been using it for post-install for quite a while)
<ivoks> have you looked at logs on your apt-mirror server?
<Ahlee_> or i'm overlooking something extremely trivial :)
<_ruben> checked the access logs of your mirror?
<Ahlee_> you read my mind - i just fired up snoop on that system to watch if any requests are being made (the logs fromt eh installer just say
<Ahlee_> Apr 21 13:40:31 anna-install: Queueing udeb apt-mirror-setup for later installation
<Ahlee_> Apr 21 13:49:01 main-menu[2403]: INFO: Menu item 'choose-mirror' succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured.
<ivoks> not the installer logs, but the logs of apt-mirror
<Ahlee_> Nothing on my mirror
<Ahlee_> so it's not reaching it during installation
<ivoks> ah
<Ahlee_> it's a different server than what's serving up my preseed.cfg (preseed.cfg does come off the same server as my dhcp and tftp server)
<ivoks> shouldn't it be:
<ivoks> d-i mirror/http/hostname string 192.168.212.199
<ivoks> notice the 'string' :)
<Ahlee_> oh god.
<Ahlee_> platform set os state reboot -f
<Ahlee_> let's try that again
<Ahlee_> sorry about the mispaste
<Ahlee_> well, thankfully or not, that didns't seem to resolve the issue
<ivoks> anything in the apt-mirror's logs?
<Ahlee_> no access to the server, no
<Ahlee_> nothing on tcpdump/snoop on port 80, and nothing in the access-logs for the web server serving up the repository
<ivoks> and how does it fail in the installer?
<Ahlee_> The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror.
<Ahlee_> checking installer debug logs now to see if i can gain any insight as to where it failed
<Ahlee_> jackpot
<Ahlee_> Apr 22 06:51:06 choose-mirror[6281]: DEBUG: command: wget -q http://192.168.212.199ubuntu//dists/hardy/Release -O - | grep ^Suite: | cut -d' ' -f 2
<Ahlee_> adding a leading / to my directory, trying again
<ivoks> oops :)
<ivoks> interesting
<ivoks> http://www.mysqlserverhasgoneaway.com/
<Ahlee_> heh
<Ahlee_> reminds me of the joke i heard yesterday that oracle will finally do away with ls on Solaris, and replace it with select * from directory where name like '%';
<Ahlee_> ivoks: I'm not throwing 404s for some packages, but I'm hitting the mirror, which is definitely a step in the right direction :) Thanks for your help
<ivoks> np
<Ahlee_> er, s/not/now/
<pmatulis> without a GUI, is it possible to do a release upgrade with the CD?
<darkvertex> pmatulis: sudo apt-get update might do the trick
<darkvertex> s/update/upgrade
<ogra> pmatulis, the do-release-upgrade tool might do it
<pmatulis> ogra: how does it get the cd?  should i edit sources.list by hand first?
<pmatulis> and include a cdrom line?
<ogra> no, wait
<ogra> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ogra> see the bottom, should work the same in jaunty
<ogra> the cdromupgrade script should do it
<pmatulis> ogra: ok but i assumed the cdromupgrade was a gui thing
<ogra> you might need update-manager-core i think it triggers update-manager
<pmatulis> i'll just try it here
<ogra> i pinged mvo in #ubuntu-devel, he should know the answer :)
<pmatulis> ogra: heh, i got him before i came here, but he must be away
<ogra> yeah, likely pretty exhausted after all the upgrade testing :)
<pmatulis> ogra: yup, it works
<ogra> great
<pmatulis> ogra: k, to avoid getting errors you do this:
<pmatulis> sudo ./cdromupgrade --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText
<ogra> ah, sweet
<pmatulis> i'll ping mvo that he need not ping both of us back
<fevel> hello
<lauris> hi
<lauris> is there some kind of ubuntu archive with 7.10 packages available online ?
<Hecate> lauris, try packages,ubuntu.com
<lauris> thanks
<lauris> found all needed packages to install update-manager-core \o/
<pmatulis> i'm looking for the mythical mass user creation script,  i heard about the perl script 'createusers'.  does anyone have any experience with it?
<jmedina> pmatulis: what do you want to do?
<pmatulis> jmedina: heh, create a batch of users, perhaps providing an input file containing usernames and passwords
<yann2> pmatulis > what's that?
<yann2> sounds an awful lot like my adduser.sh script ^^
<yann2> want me to pastebin it?
<pmatulis> yann2: where do i find it?  sure
<yann2> http://pastebin.com/d7b8e6cb7  its a list of these :)
<yann2> not very clean but when you have the same 3-4 users to create everywhere it helps
<yann2> else you can look at puppet :)
<pmatulis> yann2: ok, disabling the p/w is one way to push a script through
<yann2> it's because i use ssh keys
<pmatulis> right
<jmedina> I used a CSV file with two columns username,password in plaintext
<jmedina> then I used a simple command line to auto user creation
<jmedina> well that was for user in ldap/samba
<yann2> jmedina > because you know the password of you users? bad bad you :)
<jmedina> yann2: well Im root :D
<yann2> root? :(
<yann2> even as root you shouldnt know your users password
<yann2> that way if someone cancels your ssh key you cant connect
<PhotoJim> I don't know my users' passwords.  I create one for them, and then tell them to change it.  And I don't make a note of it, so even if they don't, I no longer have it.
<jmedina> yann2: yeap, they change their password at first login via windows :D
<yann2> :)
<jmedina> otheres using a web interface, of course there is a password policy
<jmedina> this script it is only for the first import
<R4nD0m0324> Hey All
<R4nD0m0324> has anyone here ever used Arcserve backup software?
<jmedina> R4nD0m0324: a few years ago, than I changed to bacula
<R4nD0m0324> did you ever have any performance issues?
<sbeattie> Heh, the last time I touched Arcserve was... 1996 or so. That brings back some memories.
<jmedina> ivoks are you there?
<jmedina> :(
<gioele> hello
<gioele> in which configuration file the actual Postfix mail delivery is handed-off to Dovecot?
<andol> gioele: How do you mean?
<jmedina> gioele: it cant be in main.cf as mail_command and as a service/transport in master.cf
<jmedina> it depends of your configuration
<lamont> gioele: master.cf, mixed with main.cf defining the transport, I expect... OTOH, I haven't actually looked
<jgjones> Greetings all
<jgjones> Would anyone know of a case where the network within VM's running on XenServer (Citrix) would be flaky?
<jgjones> I have a Ubuntu VM running on that, with SSH. Internally I can always access it without issues whatsoever.
<jgjones> ADSL Router - port 22 is forwarded to the ubuntu VM (static IP)
<jgjones> Sometime I can access it.
<jgjones> Sometime I can't access it - it seem to die after a while.
<jgjones> and seem to wake up after I access it internally.
<jgjones> anyone have a clue?
<jmedina> jgjones: probably some problem with tcp checksums or the timer
<jgjones> and how would I check this?
<jmedina> jgjones: you need to use a packet sniffer and look for any problems
<jmedina> bue well, that is about xenserver
<jmedina> not ubuntu itself, probably there is more info in citrix forums or in #xen
<jgjones> ok I'm not sure how to use a packet sniffer to check - internally it does always work.
<jmedina> what you mean internal?
<jgjones> but when doing externally - ie from different location over internet - nmap scanning would tell me the port is filtered instead of open
<jgjones> internal - behind router, in same location
<jgjones> ubuntu vm would be 10.1.1.11 with the router as 10.1.1.1
<jgjones> port 22 forwarded to 10.1.1.11
<jmedina> jgjones: in DomU try something like this
<jmedina> ethtool -K eth0 tx off
<jmedina> that have solved alot of problems with xen and linux domu
<jgjones> ok thanks, I've saved that into a note
<jgjones> for further reading - like to undersand what it does etc.
<gioele> jmedina, lamont: no, the master.cf does not define a dovecot transport (I'm adding one right now) and main.cf does not mention it at all
<uvirtbot> New bug: #365259 in samba (main) "on update to jaunty, configuration questions are asked in curses dialog but debconf is configured to use kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365259
<lamont> gioele: and you have mail diverted to dovecot, or you want to have mail diverted?
<lamont> if the former, then I'd expect to see it in master.cf.  If in the latter, uh, not sure
<gioele> lamont: I would like to have dovecot handle all the mail delivery (as stated in all the dovecot-postfix announcements)
<pmatulis> i just upgraded to jaunty on a fresh test vm and the security respository was disabled.  anyone know why?
<lamont> gioele: I expect that installing postfix-dovecot should DTRT, though others here would be better for answering that
<gioele> lamont: I expected the same, but actually I cannot find how postfix-dovecot affects postfix. It installs a particular dovecot config file, but seems to do nothing on the postfix side
<scope006> anyone have any knowledge on getting your open_files_limit above 1024 for mysql on ubuntu server
<genii> scope006: Something like open_files_limit = 32768 under the heading [mysqld]         in the /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<scope006> genii, yeah but for some reason it caps at 1024 even if i set it higher
<gioele> scope006: ulimits maybe
<scope006> gioele, yeah it looks like you have to add entries for the mysql username to /etc/security/limits.conf
<u16602> how can I start firefox in a terminal or from a script but then fork it to run in the background (so I'm able to do other things in gnome terminal)
<soren> You add '&' to the end of the command line... but I really have to ask why you came in here - of all places - to ask this question? firefox? gnome-terminal?
<mattt> soren: :)
<Shapeshifter> Hi. Does someone know a wrapper for apt/aptitude or other apt clients that have pretty output? apt-get is awful. As a demo what I call pretty, this is pacman output (archlinux) http://stuff.moritzg.ch/prettypacman.png Is there something like that to wrap around apt* ? Asking, as I want to use ubuntu-server on a few servers and not arch.
<johnny5> I'm currently running Ubuntu Server in a vmware session using a Bridged network. Is this optimal? It seems like it's slow loading?
<musikgoat|main> johnny5: you could have alot of I/O going on,  is the vm disk local or networked
<musikgoat|main> ?
<johnny5> it's strictly for local development
<johnny5> i was thinking maybe, requests were going through too much back and forth
<johnny5> or something to that effect
<johnny5> maybe I just need to tune apache and mysql
<m1r> hello
<orudie> самый пре самый брутальный метал
#ubuntu-server 2009-04-23
<gene420> any one have any thoughts on loading xen on an existing ubuntu 8.04 dual xeon server with iptables and ufw , apache server install??
<mattt> gene420: what do you mena?
<mattt> *mean
<gene420> will the routing tables ppoe connection be affected
<mattt> that i'm not sure about :/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #364616 in open-iscsi (main) "Wrong iscsistart path in iscsi hook" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364616
<gene420> any suggestions on making a backup of the server
<giovanni> Enter text here... Hello has anyone setup bind 9, and know how to change the setting on Godaddy?
<reid> can anyone here help me get VNC to connect? =P
<reid> to ubuntu-server running fluxbox
<twb> reid: did you install a VNC server?
<reid> twb: yes
<reid> twb: sorry I was in a different channel
<reid> twb: afaik I created an X session as well, on screen 1
<twb> reid: on unix, VNC is separate from X.
<twb> If you are seeing X on the local head, you have done it wrong.
<maodun> I set up a function ssh server a while back and let it sit for a while. I recently tried to connect to it and timed out. When I hooked up a keyboard and mouse and moved around a bit, the ssh server went back up again. Presumably, the machine had gone into some sort of sleep mode or hibernation - any idea where I might disable this?
<maodun> s/function/functioning
<maodun> s/a while back/a few months ago
<twb> If it's an ubuntu-server install, it shouldn't "go to sleep" just because nobody is typing on its local console.
<maodun> unfortunately, it wasn't a server install
<twb> Unless you installed ubuntu-desktop type stuff, in which case it might
<twb> I dunno what's responsible for that in modern systems, though.
<foxbuntu> maodun, what type of ssh server is that? (OpenSSH?)
<maodun> foxbuntu: yes
<foxbuntu> maodun, what version of Ubuntu is it?
<foxbuntu> maodun, if your not sure you can run this from a terminal to find out: lsb_release -a
<maodun> foxbuntu: hmm, i'm not sure where i get the ubuntu version info. the kernel version is '2.6.27-9-generic'
<foxbuntu> ok
<maodun> intrepid, ubuntu 8.10
<foxbuntu> maodun, I would guess you have power save mode enabled
<foxbuntu> maodun, System > Preferences > Power Management
<maodun> foxbuntu: i'm on a headless machine atm
<maodun> how can i check from the cl
<foxbuntu> uh
<foxbuntu> hmm, Im not totally sure, let me figure it out
<maodun> sorry, 'When I hooked up a keyboard and mouse' actually meant when I had someone do it for me remotely, at an earlier time
<foxbuntu> maodun, no worries, just haven't tried to do it this way in quite some time
<foxbuntu> maodun, no worries, just haven't tried to do it this way in quite some time
<foxbuntu> maodun, I think you cna do it with this: setterm -powersave off
<maodun> foxbuntu: hmm, ok, i'll give that a shot. thanks!
<foxbuntu> maodun, np
<lawlzfries> i wish to upgrade from debian testing/unstable to intrepid. I currently have hoary packages installed, but i cannot run do-release-upgrade, because testing/unstable is not in the meta-release file. I was wondering if i could change my dist to hoary.
<genii> Geez, Hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> your running debian testing with ubuntu hoary packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> did i read that correctly?
<lawlzfries> i tihnk most of them are hoary packages, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> backup and reinstall. you'll have problems forever if you try and "upgrade" that to intrepid
<lawlzfries> so there's nothing i can do? i don't have physical access to the machine.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nothing you can do nicely, no. (how you've got hoary packages running on debian testing though, thats the question i'm interested in)
<ajmitch> Kamping_Kaiser: it was possible - I switched from sid to hoary just by upgrading packages a few at a time
<lawlzfries> well i just switched over my sources.list, ran apt-get dist-upgrade, i ran into a few errors because debian's dpkg didn't support "Break", so i found a version on launchpad that worked
<ajmitch> that's asking for trouble
<genii> Absolutely
<Kamping_Kaiser> ajmitch, yeah, its possible (i've done it too), but the work required to get the thing moved over is huge, then you hae wierd bugs as things dont /quite/ work as expected from old files
<ajmitch> upgrades across that many releases are not supported because of the amount of transitional code that has to be carried to support those upgrades
<lawlzfries> what's the best way of getting ubuntu on this machine if I don't have physical access to it?
<ajmitch> with such an install as you have now, it'd be a challenge to find something that'll work
<twb> lawlzfries: set up a preseed image, so that it installs without asking questions
<Kamping_Kaiser> lawlzfries, what level of "I don't have physical access" are we talking?
<twb> lawlzfries: or, start a d-i install and anna-install ssh, so you can log into it remotely and complete the install.  That will requre remote monkey hands, though
<twb> lawlzfries: finally, if you can access the existing OS, and it is Not ShitTM, you can do an "install from existing Unix system" as described in the installation guide.
<lawlzfries> Kamping_Kaiser, it's across the atlantic
<Kamping_Kaiser> lawlzfries, thats pretty far.
<twb> I recommend against that last, though, because it's a bitch to get grub working properly in that case.
<foxbuntu> lawlzfries, what he is getting at is, can you have someone else get access or no?
<foxbuntu> I should say "What I think he is getting at"
<lawlzfries> oh, sorry I'm a bit of a noob, i can, but the hosting company takes a really long time to do anything :(
<foxbuntu> lawlzfries, is this some kind of dedicated server you own?
<lawlzfries> i rent it
<foxbuntu> ...or did you start installing all of this on some rent-a-server's machine?
<lawlzfries> rent-a-server's machine
<foxbuntu> well then you have not allot of options then
<foxbuntu> im really surprised you have root access to it
<lawlzfries> why wouldn't i? i'm renting it
<lawlzfries> and it's not a managed server
<foxbuntu> oh that explains it
<foxbuntu> well back to the point here... sory for the tangent
<foxbuntu> I think your really only going to be able to reload the machine as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> my advice is pay someone to put in a cd
<foxbuntu> otherwise it will likely be unstable forever
<twb> lawlzfries: are you able to call the colo monkey on the telephone and tell him what buttons to press?
<lawlzfries> i can email them and ask them to load ubuntu on the box, but it'll likely take them a week or so, and i was hoping that i could do this more quickly
<lawlzfries> but if i can't, that's just what i'll do
<foxbuntu> lawlzfries, well, gl
<lawlzfries> just as a last attempt before i email them, can i somehow convince do-release-upgrade that i'm actually running hardy?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> The thing to do (generically) is add old-releases.ubuntu.com to your sources list.
<ScottK> I don't think that will help in this case.
<lawlzfries> yeah i don't think it will. I would really like to thank everyone who helped me out here! none of that "GTFO
<lawlzfries> RTFM" stuff that i've been told about that comes along with the linux community
<genii> Thats good to hear once in a while
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> too bad thats turning out to not be so much the case for the UF however
<twb> UF?
<foxbuntu> Ubuntu Forums
<ScottK> The admins there do ban people if there are complaints.
<foxbuntu> yea...but it seems like every other thread is a flame war anymore
<ScottK> I watched a number of them whining to get their posting rights back in a forums council meeting last week.
<ScottK> Dunno.  I'm not a forums kind of guy.
<twb> Yeah, well.  IMO forums are for people who don't know how to use a newsreader, nor an MUA.
<foxbuntu> yea
<ajmitch> for a vaguely on-topic question, does ubiquity support setting up LVM & RAID yet, or should I do a fresh install with a jaunty server ISO?
<twb> It doesn't suprise me if web forums are more juvenile than other fora.
<twb> cjwatson might know.
<twb> I haven't checked lately.
<ajmitch> switching hardware to amd64, so I might install ubuntu for a change
<ScottK> ajmitch: I vaguely remember something about LVM.  No promises.
<twb> ajmitch: if you're installing a server, you should use the server CD anyway -- that DOES support LVM and software RAID, because it uses d-i
<twb> Also note that (obviously) amd64 hardware will still run your existing i386 install just fine
<ajmitch> twb: it doubles as my personal desktop at work, so I'm not too concerned either way
<ajmitch> amd64 because it'll be getting 4GB RAM
<twb> IIRC i386 can address up to (and incuding) 4GiB directly...
<ajmitch> and it's currently running debian unstable
<ajmitch> it can, but the kernel tends to reserve ~800MB or so last I recall
<twb> If you say so.  I haven't tried it myself.
<twb> Making a server "double" as a desktop is a great way to end up with an unreliable server.
<ajmitch> it only really runs samba for 2 other systems in the office, and is used for development
<ajmitch> nothing onerous
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.. release party in 3 hours.
<foxbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, Pacific Time?
<ajmitch> I wouldn't mind getting to one of them one day
<Kamping_Kaiser> foxbuntu, AU central.
<twb> Hehe, you actually call it "central time"?
<foxbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, ah
<ajmitch> twb: what else would it be, AESTminusalitltebit?
<twb> ajmitch: probably "ah, who cares about .sa.au anyway time"
<ajmitch> true
<twb> I'm just used to only hearing "central" in the .us context
<Kamping_Kaiser> twb, or +9.30, but sometimes thats confusing for people ;)
<twb> Kamping_Kaiser: you offset by an half-hour?  That's daft.
<Kamping_Kaiser> twb, not my fault!
<twb> Unless you're talking about DST (which is daft of itself).
<twb> I mean, .wa.au is +8 and .vic.au is +10, so by rights .sa.au ought to be +9
<Kamping_Kaiser> here is either +9.30 or +10.30 depending on DST
<ajmitch> and .nz +12
<ajmitch> which is far easier to remember
<Kamping_Kaiser> twb, yes, but that would make sense.
<foxbuntu> and im -6 :(
<foxbuntu> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> foxbuntu, ;o get with the program
<foxbuntu> I will be when I arrive at UDS :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. wheres the next one?
<foxbuntu> Barcelona
<ScottK> I've lived on UTC, so it was always 0.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> no matter my offset, its just reached "food" oclock. (at least some things arn't affected)
<foxbuntu> lol
 * foxbuntu is eattin as well
<ScottK> Once this SRU is finished building, it's off to bed with me.
<ScottK> OTOH, it's intrepid.  It's not like anyone still uses that.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<lamont> NCommander: Linux zx 2.6.28-6-ia64-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 08:31:56 UTC 2009 ia64 GNU/Linux
<lamont> upgrade from intrepid+hardy kernel
<twb> At least .sa.au has Internode.
<Kamping_Kaiser> twb, hehe.
<Kamping_Kaiser> used to be better, but still pretty good
<foxbuntu> 24M connection at home would be nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeah. wouldnt it just (no comment from the smug Finnish or Japanese at this point kthx)
<twb> There used to be a site called something like goodbye-telstra.com which had graphs (graphs!) and pie charts (charts!) showing just how shit .au internet was compared to other developed nations.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hadnt heard of that site
<twb> I can't find it anymore
<twb> I think it was probably s/telstra/bigpond/ and s/goodbye/something else/, though
<Kamping_Kaiser> i could probably find it via whingepool, but i'm not /that/ interested ;)
<twb> If you find it, let me know.
<Kamping_Kaiser> will do.
<foxbuntu> twb, the US is the worst of the bunch
<twb> foxbuntu: you pay USD80/mo for 1.5mbps down, 256kbps up, with a 10GB download cap?
<foxbuntu> ok, thats bad
<foxbuntu> twb, personally no, but I do know of people that do around here
<foxbuntu> and they dont get 1.5 up
<twb> foxbuntu: that's the cheapest internet you can get in .au
<foxbuntu> er down i mean
<twb> And obviously that's a theoreticaly 1.5 down, not actual.
<foxbuntu> wel lright
<foxbuntu> well right*
<twb> Admittedly you can get ADSL2+ speeds for around another USD15/mo, but only if you live in the inner city.
<twb> It's a bit stupid because instead of sharing infrastructure, each top-tier ISP installs their own DSLAMS into each exchange.
<foxbuntu> thats helpful
<twb> So if you want ADSL2+ with a decent ISP, you have to wait longer, even if a shit ISP has an appropriate DSLAM in your exchagne.
<Kamping_Kaiser> twb, when theres $15/mo telstra tax on using their ports, you avoid it :|
<twb> Kamping_Kaiser: I was going by internode pricing for ADSL2+ on an agile/optus dslam.
<twb> Or are you talking about why ISPs use their own infrastructure?
<twb> (If the latter, then I totally agree.  But it's bollocks that ISPs are put in that position by the carrier.)
<Kamping_Kaiser> twb, refering to why they use their own gear
 * Kamping_Kaiser is on a 'node dslam with adsl2+ (getting adsl1 speeds though)
<twb> I haven't tried lately because there's a week-long wait feeling all hopeful "maybe they'll have an open port for me this year!" before the inevitable disappointment.
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was on the waiting list for the dslam while they built it. only took 8 months ...
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> ok, I dont feel so bad about my -6 offset then ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> haha
<uvirtbot> New bug: #365390 in dovecot (main) "postfix:  invalid value for smtpd_tls_mandatory_ciphers in main.cf" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365390
<VK7HSE> Kamping_Kaiser: I'd be interested in that site if you find it too !!!
<AnRkey> can cupsys recieve lpr jobs?
<AnRkey> I have a setup with lprng on a site and we need to do normal printing too from the ubuntu desktops. How do I get the Ubuntu printing substystem to use lpr instead of cupsys?
<ivoks> cups can connect to lpr
<twb> AnRkey: do you just want an lpr binary that users can call?
<twb> Oh, lprng
<AnRkey> yeah, soz was afk for a bit
<AnRkey> we need an service that our AS400 server can print back to on the clients
<AnRkey> everyone uses lpr
<cjwatson> ajmitch: no, it doesn't, sorry
<AnRkey> bbl, gotta run
<shardz> Howdy; I'm running a squid cache on 8.04; I've installed squid-cgi with apt, but when I try to use the cgi script, I get a "connection refused" when logging in. Standard squid behaviour is to let the user access non-sensitive data without supplying a password. Could this be a bug in squid-cgi?
<shardz> Well, the ubuntu package, since the squid one apparently works. I tested the non-cgi cache manager with squidclient and /that/ works fine, pointing again to the cgi script.
<shardz> I'm a bit at a loss as to what to do.
<kraut> moin
<shardz> morgen
<shardz> Know anything about my problem? ;)
<tobuntu> hi all
<Doble> hey folks i am trying to set up ubuntu as a xen server guest but i can't install the xentools package ... when I try to mount the CDrom I get a huge pile of exception errors, and the disk that the xen docs tell me to mount doesn't exist (/dev/xvdd) .. any suggestions?
<sourcemaker> how can I install ubuntu server with encrypted FS (LUKS LVM) ?
<sourcemaker> like the alternative installation...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #365500 in postfix (main) "package postfix None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/postfix.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365500
<Doble> can anyone tell me how to run a scipt? I'm trying "sudo Linux/install.sh" but I recieve "Command not found"
<pan1nx> hi
<pan1nx> anybody know why the dm-snapshot.ko is removed from linux-image-generic?
<soren> pan1nx: CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y
<soren> pan1nx: It's compiled in.
<sourcemaker> why is there only the feature encrypted private directories in the ubuntu server edition?
<pan1nx> lol, thanks soren
<iulianpojar1> ubuntu 9.04  right now on www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> we know
<VK7HSE> currently upgrading my server to Jaunty \o/ I let you know if I strike trouble! (you will hear me screaming!!!)
<henkjan> hmm, To buy Landscape as a stand-alone service please go to www.canonical.com/contact/sales
<MagicFab> henkjan, are you having trouble ordering ?
<henkjan> no, i'm just rereading it
<yann2> weird, I am using Ubuntu to use opensource, now canonical asks us to put a blackbox in our network :)
<henkjan> and wondering if it means that I can buy landscape and run it from my own server
<MagicFab> henkjan, no, that's standalone as in "not part of a support contract".
<MagicFab> yann2, no one is asking *you* ;)
<MagicFab> The client is GPL btw so no such thing as a blackbox in your network is involved in using Landscape.
<henkjan> MagicFab: too bad
<MagicFab> henkjan, what's too bad
<Veyasu> Anyone have any experience with encrypted raid 5? I know how to make a raid 5, and figuring out how to encrypt it shouldn't be too hard, but what about resizing an encrypted raid partition, or extending it? and will a setup like that be more vulnerable to failure?
<henkjan> MagicFab: don't like the idea of putting customers data on canonicals servers
<MagicFab> henkjan, so don't. It's just another option. I also wish it was all open source. The powers that be have decided otherwise for this particular offering.
<henkjan> MagicFab: i don't need it to be open source or free. I'm happy to pay for it. I just don't like the fact that canonical has access to al our customers data
<MagicFab> henkjan, I don't have details right now with me of that part of Landscape, but feel free to ask it. I can relay it to the Landscape dev team.
<MagicFab> Landscape is primarily par of support so.. essentially that means that we provide you support, and that requires access to the data.
<MagicFab> my contact info is on my LP page too (http://launchpad.net/~magicfab)
<yann2> MagicFab > out of interest, how many canonical customers use landscape?
<yann2> MagicFab > always been wondering how it was going to work for servers with no access to internet :)
<MagicFab> henkjan, I am involved to a certain extent with Landscape, however this FAQ may help:
<MagicFab> https://help.landscape.canonical.com/FAQ
<MagicFab> it's growing furiously so I can'tkeep up with it specially during release, but it may have an answer for you.
<MagicFab> yann2, you know if I told you I had to kill you. And I'd be dead :)
<MagicFab> yann2, offline, it queues stuff and does it when it reconnects.
<henkjan> MagicFab: okay, thanx. i'll have a look
<yann2> no I mean, with no access to the internet, like, it should not have one for security reasons
<MagicFab> yann2, well, Landscape may not be for you then :)
<yann2> just trying to find the corner cases to annoy you *runs*
<MagicFab> an on-site Landscape server may help
<yann2> definitely, but then the license would be problematic...
<jcastro> soren: now that release is done can you commit to some openweek goodness?
<ttx> jcastro: a release is done, a sprint starts...
<MagicFab> jcastro, "done? " :D
<jcastro> heh
<soren> jcastro: I'm afraid not. I simply don't have time to prepare anything useful.
<jcastro> no worries
<tclineks> where's Jaunty JeOS?
<soren> tclineks: On the server cd.
<soren> tclineks: Press F4 on the boot screen, choose minimal install.
<tclineks> gotcha
<tclineks> can i move from the generic kernel to the jeos kernel?
<biosed> Email problem, "Linux 2.6.27-7-server #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 20:16:57 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux", Can't send mulitple email from script, no problem with one or two, can anyone help
<biosed> The script is perl and is solid, being using it for quite a while on redhat
<ivoks> congrats everybody
<mdz> kirkland: do you have a s3kr1t LWN alias? :-)
<mdz> http://lwn.net/Articles/329765/
<kirkland> mdz: :-)  i do not ....
<kirkland> mdz: as i don't think our marketing team is "bad"
<kirkland> mdz: and more people than just me (nijaba, for instance) contributed to s-p
<mdz> kirkland: indeed
<kirkland> mdz: http://www.osnews.com/user/kragil perhaps?
<kirkland> mdz: i do appreciate the plug though!
<mdz> kirkland: you have a fan among the Canonical-bashers ;-)
<kirkland> mdz: i wonder if that's career-limiting :-)
<kirkland> mdz: maybe even 2?  http://lwn.net/Articles/309964/
<ivoks> hehe
<RoyK> hi
<RoyK> I'm reinstalling some servers with old fedora crap with ubuntu 8.04LTS these days. How can I make a usb plug installer? I'll need x86 and amd64
<kirkland> RoyK: usb-creator
<RoyK> where can I find that?
<RoyK> does it take an iso file and just makes the usb plug bootable with it?
<VK7HSE1> Server update has gone smoothly :-D
<ivoks> as always ;)
<VK7HSE1> ;-)
 * NCommander had a smooth intrepid->jaunty upgrade on SPARC :-)
<MagicFab> VK7HSE1, glad to hear.
<MagicFab> NCommander, Ubuntu on SPARC ?
<NCommander> MagicFab, yeah. I bought a bunch of SPARC boxes to improve Ubuntu on that architecture
<ivoks> all my sparc servers are hardy :)
<NCommander> ivoks, upgrade from dapper or fresh installations?
<MagicFab> NCommander, interesting - what model(s) ?
 * NCommander ran into a few SILO bugs
<ivoks> fresh
<ivoks> NCommander: right, silo is broken in installer
<NCommander> ivoks, I'm working to improve ubuntu/sparc, interested in helping?
<ivoks> sure
<VK7HSE1> I've just found an issue with my mediawiki it has a problem with the sql databse when you try to edit!... I'll sort that out tomorrow/today!
<NCommander> MagicFab, SunFire V120 (Nextra X1 (which is having seems to have a fit running non-Solaris stuff), a Nextra T105 which is known to run Debian, and an Ultra10
<NCommander> MagicFab, I also plan to see if I can get landscape going on them :-)
<ivoks> i have only these: TI UltraSparc IIIi (Jalapeno)
<NCommander> ivoks, know anyone else running Ubuntu/sparc? (I'm trying to revive interest in the port, and also working to fix the kernel)
<NCommander> ivoks, your is newer than mine though :-)
<ivoks> i don't, fabionne worked on sparc before
 * NCommander is turning his SPARC box into an ltsp system
<NCommander> s/system/server/g
<ivoks> NCommander: you have issues with kernel?
<NCommander> ivoks, well, with the installer
<NCommander> The jaunty kernel and its d-i have issues
<ivoks> oh...
<ivoks> i know hardy has silo issue
<NCommander> I'm the one who updated jaunty's SPARC kernelt to 2.6.28, but I had no hardware to test on
<NCommander> Jaunty has a new enough silo that its not a problem
<NCommander> (I ended up installing dapper, then forcing a hardy install over it so I ended up with dapper silo and hardy rootfs)
<soren> NCommander: fabbione, perhaps.
<ScottK> NCommander: sistpoty/siretart have sparc (but you knew that).
<NCommander> ScottK, yup :-)
<soren> NCommander: (re: "know anyone else running Ubuntu/sparc?")
<NCommander> Wow, this is not the day to try and build chroot
<MagicFab> NCommander, are you sharing that anywhere (else) ?
<NCommander> MagicFab, sharing what?
<MagicFab> NCommander, notes / packages re: SPARC
<NCommander> MagicFab, Ubuntu SPARC is hosted by Canonical
<NCommander> MagicFab, its just suffering from a lot of negletic.
<ivoks> sistpoty also has sparcs, right
<ivoks> he reported broken kernel in hardy
<MagicFab> NCommander, well yeah but I don't see any super-public display of "hey, I am doing this for SPARC". I am simply asking if you blog or document this somewhere ;)
<NCommander> MagicFab, not yet, I plan to do so for Karmic. I made PowerPC releasable this cycle (see Xubuntu's release annoucement, and the Kubuntu one once I find the right person to poke)
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im about to receive a new server which probably will be a SUN sunfire t2000.. I received specs which say that under Solaris, this server has 16 virtual 1GHz processors... Would this mean that in Ubuntu I see only 1 real processor, or also 16 processors?? Anybody has some experience with Linux on SUN Sparc hardware?
<MagicFab> :D NCommander ^
<NCommander> Damn
<NCommander> Speak of the devil
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> phoenixz: you'll see all of them
<NCommander> what ivoks said
<NCommander> phoenixz, are you planning to run Ubuntu on it?
<ivoks> NCommander: we should wait and see what will become of sparc architecture anyway :)
<NCommander> ivoks, I doubt Oracle going to axe it
<ivoks> time will tell
<phoenixz> NCommander: I plan to use ubuntu, hardware is unknown yet.. that SUN sparc T2000 is aavailable.. either that one or thehy have to buy new hardware so I figured I better ask
<phoenixz> Just asked on the solaris channel.. they told me that Linux wont run right / slow / problematic on anything more then 4 CPU's.. is this correct?
<NCommander> phoenixz, ok, Ubuntu on sparc is a little rough (its not been all that well cared for since it was dropped as a supported arch; I'm hoping to fix that with karmic)
<NCommander> phoenixz, its FUD
<NCommander> Linux scales fine; for some things Solaris may be faster, while others Linux may be
<NCommander> It depends on your needs and how your applications use the server
<phoenixz> NCommander: Going to run LAMP installation
 * phoenixz thinks someone is about to start a flamewar on the solaris channel :)
<NCommander> phoenixz, stop by #ubuntu-ports, which is where we discuss the SPARC (and other ports aside from PowerPC)
<NCommander> ivoks, ^
<NCommander> I'll be happy to get Ubuntu going; there are some annoying SILO bugs that you need to work around to get a successful install
<phoenixz> NCommander: Okay.. only problem is, I need the hardware now and I need to be sure it will work :)
<NCommander> RIght, of course
<phoenixz> NCommander: SILO?
<NCommander> phoenixz, SPARC equivelent of GRUB/LILO
<phoenixz> NCommander: in other words.. a successfull install is not guaranteed?
<NCommander> phoenixz, not at the moment, as I said, Ubuntu/sparc is suffering from lack of maintence, but I'm going to try and SRU debian-installer so you can simply do a netboot install of Jaunty
<phoenixz> sorry, SRU?
<ivoks> phoenixz: use LTS versions
<ivoks> 8.04
<ScottK> phoenixz: SRU = Stable Release Update - post release update for serious bug fix.
<phoenixz> ScottK: Gottit
<ivoks> (desktop rant) why don't we use netbook-launcher for desktop too? looks nice and functional... :)
<sbeattie> NCommander: is the issue size or something else? I tried netbooting a ultra60 with a jaunty image from around beta time and got a memory error (I've forgotten the specifics); dapper and gutsy netbooted fine on that hardware.
<phoenixz> One other question.. As I understood it, this CPU should have like 8 cores, 4 threads per core.. Linux (Ubuntu) will be able to use those effectively?
<phoenixz> T1 Sparc CPU
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/sunfire
<NCommander> sbeattie, there are quite a few issues ATM
<NCommander> I'm working to resolve them, I want Karmic to be equivelent to Dapper in terms of hardware working
<NCommander> sbeattie, interested in working in the SPARC port?
<sbeattie> NCommander: I'll try to help out where I can, but my time is somewhat overbooked as it is.
<ivoks> same thing here
<ivoks> i have some non-arch plans for karmic
<NCommander> I really just need some people for installer testing
<ivoks> plans/ideas
<NCommander> So no huge time commitment
<sbeattie> NCommander: that I can do.
<ivoks> i'll do as much as i can
<NCommander> you guys are awesome
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> Lets have SPARC be awesome for karmic
<VK7HSE1> Goodnight/evening/morning/afternoon... what ever! I'm off to bed... Zzz Zzz Zzz...
<stu1> hi, I've just upgrade my server to 9.04 and I get a mount: special device /dev/md1 does not exist error on boot up I've run cat /proc/mdstat and i get the following md_d1 inactive sda1[0] (S), what does this mean and how do I got about fixing it?
<Faust-C> howdy folks
<Faust-C> for those of you that use Citadel and would like to use it in a AD environment here ya go: http://tinyurl.com/d62gxe
<orudie> hi, how do i update from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<tgunr> I'm new to ubuntu coming from MacOSX and trying to get a local webserver setup to test with, I have my domain name name setup in hosts as 127.0.0.1 = my.test.domain, hosts.conf is configured to order hosts,bind but when I try to resolve my.test.domain I get the real IP, what am I doing wrong? or is this not possible in Linux?
<Faust-C> orudie, update-manager -d
<tgunr> rather 127.0.0.1 my.test.domain
<Faust-C> apt-get dist-update
<orudie> Faust-C, what is update-manager -d gonna do ?
<Faust-C> tgunr, you need to make sure apache is using either name based vhosts or ip based vhosts, i think thats your issue
<Faust-C> orudie, man update-manager
<tgunr> hmm, ok but i thought you had to set up the domian in hosts first
<tgunr> on a MAc I can do this same thing then use nslookup my-test.domain and get back 127.0.0.1
<Faust-C> tgunr, why? using vhosts doesnt care about that
<Faust-C> youre looking at this in the old school way, i suggest you read up on vhosts
<Faust-C> makes your life simpler
<tgunr> ok, will do, and yes, i am coming from an old Unix System III days
<orudie> is eBox any good ?
<orudie> Faust-C,  update-manager: command not found
<Faust-C> apt-get dist-update
<Faust-C> apt-get dist-upgrade*
<Faust-C> one of those
<RoyK> Faust-C: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Faust-C> yeah one of those
<RoyK> no, both
<RoyK> update will update the package list, dist-upgrade will do the upgrade
<Faust-C> RoyK, im using LTS so i havent had to use the dist update yet
<orudie> Faust-C, sudo do-release-upgrade
<RoyK> Faust-C: dist-upgrade upgrades to the newest subversion of the distro
<Faust-C> ic
<ScottK> Do use the update-manager for upgrades.  For server you have to install update-manager-core/common (I can never remember which) and then do-release-upgrade.
<Veyasu> Hello, I'm adding some virtual SCSI disks to an ubuntu server with VMWare server. Does anyone know whether it is possible to run a command or something to discover them while the server is running, or do I have to restart it for the system to see them?
<Faust-C> you dont have to reset?
<Faust-C> rescan
<Veyasu> I'm sorry, what do you mean by rescan?
<lauris> does hardy installation support smart array 641 out of the box ?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #365625 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.5.5-1.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365625
<shadowland> Anyone know if Xen (Dom0) will be supported past Hardy or is it all KVM from there?
<NCommander> So I got LTSP to work on sparc
<soren> shadowland: dom0 will land in the main line kernel very soon. When that happens, it'll be back.
<soren> shadowland: In the mean time we decided our ressources were better spent elsewhere.
<juaco> hi, i little question to samba gurus: does %h expand to FQDN or just the hostname?
<juaco> i have two servers in mirror and it would be useful to have the same smb.conf in both
<Faust-C> wouldnt that cause a NETBIOS issue?
<Faust-C> using the same name?
<orudie> how do i find out which linux virsion im using
<tgunr> try uname -a
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #365692 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: underprocess post-installation script gav felkod 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365692
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #365718 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.5.5-1.1 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365718
#ubuntu-server 2009-04-24
<captainkirk> hi all... i need some assistance configuring a cluster file system...
<captainkirk> have been trying to setup using glusterfs
<captainkirk> any one had any success with this?
<captainkirk> is anyone even here?
<jmedina> morning
<jmedina> o_O
<jmedina> anyone here installed ubuntu server in blades?
<orudie> i know who did
<jmedina> they are XHS21 XM it is a bladecenter H
<jmedina> orudie: can I contact him?
<orudie> yeah
<orudie> irc.oftc.net #linode , talk to caker
<jmedina> I hate IBM because doesnt support Ubuntu for their virtualization manager agent :S
<jmedina> orudie: thanks
<orudie> jmarsden, you should use xen
<jmedina> I use xen
<jmedina> but their agent isnot supported
<jmedina> it works for rhel an suse :S
<orudie> jmedina, you run a company ?
<jmedina> orudie: yeap
<jmedina> this is a new customer who wants ubuntu server :D
<orudie> jmedina, can i work for you ?
<jmedina> orudie: sure im in mexico city
<orudie> lol
<orudie> how about over the internet
<jmedina> well I really dont know, I'm only the linux guy
<orudie> i thought you said you run the company, meaning you are the boss
<jmedina> nop sorry
<capkirk> hey folks... I am needing some help to set up a file server cluster
<orudie> i also want to be a linux guy
<mattt> orudie: haha!
<orudie> mattt, what ?
<capkirk> i have been trying to set up using glusterfs... but keep running into problems so now I am looking at ocfs... any one have any ideas?
<mattt> "can i work for you?"
<mattt> :)
<orudie> so ?
<orudie> whats so funny ?
<capkirk> anyone at all.... any ideas on clustered file system using ubuntu....?
<orudie> jmedina, they are they guys i bought VPS from and installed ubuntu server
<jmedina> orudie: ok, I didnt know about linode services
<orudie> jmarsden, they are great dude , if you decide to get one let me know so that i would give you a referal code
<orudie> www.linode.com
<orudie> caker is the owner
<foxbuntu> capkirk, looked into GFS?
<capkirk> is that glusterfs?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> Global File System
<foxbuntu> gfs-tools is in the repos
<capkirk> ok, then no i have not.. but I noticed that it is included with the 8.04 Server cd
<foxbuntu> yes
<capkirk> ok, i found gfs-tools on the cd. u think i should give it a go
<jmedina> orudie: thanks but I have my own rack for vps hosting
<orudie> jmedina, :)
<foxbuntu> capkirk, I have never tried it, but I have clients that use it
<orudie> so there you go , they are your competitors
<jmedina> orudie: then I want the code :D
<orudie> i doubt they'll give you
<orudie> you can try to buy it from them though
<orudie> i'm very interested what they are gonna say
<foxbuntu> !ot | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<capkirk> just reading up on gfs-tools... looks like it might be the go, will do some more reading first.....
<orudie> foxbuntu, dont be an asshole
<foxbuntu> !admin | orudie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<jmedina> capkirk: well you can read redhat offfical docs about gfs
<orudie> lol foxbuntu you are so miserable
<foxbuntu> orudie, move on and keep the chat out of here or I really will have and admin step in
<orudie> go ahead
<foxbuntu> ScottK, you are an admin right?
<orudie> what a looser lol
<foxbuntu> orudie, this is a support channel to try to help others, not your personal chat room, so as I tried to nicely point out earlier. Go to -offtopic if you want to chat
<orudie> ping baffle
<orudie> i'm in this channel 24/7
<orudie> you dont have to educate me
<capkirk> maybe u should get a life...?
<orudie> idling that is
<jmedina> well I dont see a problem, it was ubuntu related and there is no active conversation at the moment
<capkirk> ok... now i am having recurring problems with apt-get
<capkirk> logged in as root i type 'apt-get update' and i get various errors including NODATA2
<capkirk> i am trying to install gfs-tools
<capkirk> if i enter apt-cache search gfs it returns nothing but the prompt, even after running apt-get update
<foxbuntu> capkirk, sounds like you might need to make sure your sources.list is alright
<capkirk> this is a fresh clean install of ubuntu server 8.04... should sources.list need udpating?
<foxbuntu> capkirk, nope
<foxbuntu> capkirk, you sure you have a web connection then?
<capkirk> if i type host google.com, it returns all the right numbers....
<foxbuntu> capkirk, try: ping 4.2.2.2
<capkirk> ping works as expected
<foxbuntu> ok
<capkirk> is it possible that our company proxy server is sending cached info to the apt-get command
<foxbuntu> ah, did you setup a proxy?
<foxbuntu> I mean, the proxy connection
<capkirk> yes, i am running ipcop
<capkirk> no need, ipcop is running transparent proxy mode
<foxbuntu> gotcha
<foxbuntu> you said you install 8.04? or is it 8.04.1?
<capkirk> im fairly certain it is 8.04, is there some way i can check
<foxbuntu> lsb_release -a
<pawan> can some one help me with port forwarding
<capkirk> ok, it says description ubuntu 8.04.1 release 8.04
<foxbuntu> capkirk, ok well perhaps the repos for that have been moved...lets have a look
<foxbuntu> capkirk, I think you can point to old-releases.ubuntu.com to get those repos, however there is major security vulnerability in 8.04.1, you would do best to: sudo do-release-upgrade
<capkirk> ok, will do upgrade now
<kees> foxbuntu: 8.04 is supported.
<foxbuntu> kees, hasn't it been moved to old-releases?
<Nafallo> 8.04(.2) is a long term support release and should be supported for a further 4 years
<capkirk> hmmm says no new release found
<kees> 7.10 is off the repo (and in old-release) but 8.04 (Hardy) will be supported for a long time
<foxbuntu> kees, ah
<capkirk> yes, that is why i am using 8.04...LTS
<kees> capkirk: just  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   and you can get any available updates.
<capkirk> kk, will try that now
<kees> capkirk: if you *want* to upgrade to intrepid or jaunty, you'll need to tell it so.
<Nafallo> kees: that's if -updates and -security is enabled :-)
<kees> Nafallo: very true, I did make that assumption.
<capkirk> u mean in the sources.list
<kees> Nafallo: we need apt-get fix-yo-self
<capkirk> lol
<Nafallo> kees: it is by default so... :-)
<capkirk> apt-get dist-upgrade is underway....
<capkirk> hmmm... update seems to have stalled.... 23% [Waiting for headers]
<capkirk> its away again... must have needed a coffee break
<Nafallo> (or a timeout...)
<Nafallo> (...and retry)
<capkirk> yes, maybe, it is doing it again.... different site but seems to have stalled
<capkirk> working again...
<capkirk> this repo site is slow.... 15kb/sec
<twb> Which repo?
<capkirk> au.archive.ubuntu.com
<twb> Which ISP do you use?
<capkirk> bigpond adsl2+
<twb> Hm, bigpond doesn't have its own mirror AFAIK.
<capkirk> no, i dont think so....
<twb> internode's is externally visible, so I guess you could put it in there as well and see if it's faster than au.
<capkirk> well, at least it is working..just a bit slow
<twb> According to a TPG user I know, internode's is faster than everything else even for him :-)
<capkirk> ok... ill look into it
<twb> deb http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu hardy main
<capkirk> do i just edit the sources.list file and replace the au.....
<capkirk> or add it
<twb> capkirk: better to leave the au. entries there, at the bottom, so if internode isn't available or is out of date, it will fall back on using them.
<twb> On Debian there's a package called apt-spy which automatically puts the fastest repo in your sources.list.d, but it seems that Ubuntu doesn't have that.
<capkirk> ok, so sources.list works from top to bottom order of preference?
<twb> Yeah
<capkirk> i feel like such a linux newbie trying to achieve complex things....
<capkirk> phew... dist-update complete
<capkirk> now running 8.04.2
<capkirk> now back to gfs-tools
<twb> What of it?
<capkirk> i am trying to set up a cluster file system
<capkirk> gfs or ocfs... any opinions?
<Iceman_B1SSH> how do I upgrade 8.10 server to 9.04 server? (and should I?)
<hads> sudo do-release-upgrade
<hads> (and if you want to_
<giovani> Iceman_B1SSH: you may want to wait it out a few days
<giovani> servers are hammered
<giovani> or does do-release-upgrade now use apt-p2p?
<Iceman_B1SSH> apt-p2p? sounds awesome
<giovani> apt-cache show apt-p2p
<Iceman_B|SSH> meh, I can wait a few days
<Iceman_B|SSH> or maybe I should just wait until support runs out on 8.10
<Iceman_B|SSH> so far it's doing everything I want
<giovani> eh, why wait that long?
<giovani> critical server?
<Iceman_B|SSH> nah
<Iceman_B|SSH> it's my home server
<giovani> then upgrade in a few days or something
<Iceman_B|SSH> functions as a bittorrent client and I have a samba share for the local network here
<Iceman_B|SSH> oh and an irssi client of course
<Iceman_B|SSH> :)
<giovani> doing upgrades on a release day is rarely a good idea -- it hangs if it can't get the package, etc -- nasty stuff, at least in previous upgrades
<Iceman_B|SSH> I'll wait a few days then
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<Iceman_B|SSH> you;s think that in this day and age, Canocial would have scalable bw
<SpaceBass> I did the upgrade and am paying the price :D
<giovani> Iceman_B|SSH: it has little to do with canonical
<giovani> Iceman_B|SSH: all the mirrors are hammered
<SpaceBass> broke SSH and netatalk -suspect kerberos but not sure how do diagnose this one
<giovani> SpaceBass: be more specific
<giovani> log into the machine locally and read logs, to start
<SpaceBass> when I try and SSH in, it says "connection closed"
<SpaceBass> giovani, looking for the sshd log still, syslog is no help
<giovani> /var/log/auth.log
<SpaceBass> says it cannot find pam_foreground
<SpaceBass> but then issues an auth
<giovani> issues an auth?
<SpaceBass> after the error, there is a new line: "authorized to jdoe, krb5 principal...."
<SpaceBass> doing some google-fu on that error now
<Iceman_B|SSH> when I go dpkg -l I get lines like "rc  bsd-mailx                         8.1.2-0.20071201cvs-3         A simple mail user agent"
<Iceman_B|SSH> does that mean, the rc at the beginning
<Iceman_B|SSH> +what
<SpaceBass> some brilliant admin put a note about jaunty in the header of the ubuntu forums so every single post is a match
<giovani> Iceman_B|SSH: read the header/manpage
<giovani> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<giovani> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<giovani> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Iceman_B|SSH> cryptic message ahoy :/
<giovani> not cryptic at all ...
<giovani> very clear
<giovani> r = remove
<giovani> c = cfg-files
<giovani> because it wasn't purges
<giovani> purged*
<Iceman_B|SSH> ....oh, I have to read it like that
<Iceman_B|SSH> they should have underlined the first letter of every state and made the descriptions all lowercase
<giovani> I said to read the header
<giovani> it's clear from the capitalization
<Iceman_B|SSH> I dont know what you meant by "header"
<giovani> that's why it's "trig-aWait" for example
<giovani> then you're in trouble ...
<Iceman_B|SSH> why?
<giovani> sigh
<giovani> because "look at the header" should be clear
<Iceman_B|SSH> then I must have glossed over a linux tutorial that explains that that term should be standard issue knowledge under serveradmins ._.
<giovani> header is an english word
<Iceman_B|SSH> but that's cool, I'll look into it soon, sleep first
<giovani> it's not linux-specific
<Iceman_B|SSH> I know, but header can mean a lot of things
<giovani> it always means the stuff at the top
<SpaceBass> anyone doing kerberos/ldap auth in 9.04?
<Iceman_B|SSH> okay
<giovani> or, the "first" stuff, more specifically
<giovani> SpaceBass: I will be in a few days, 9.04 was just released today
<Iceman_B|SSH> thanks for your input, Ive gotten a bit wiser
<Iceman_B|SSH> later
<SpaceBass> giovani, will be curious to hear your results
<giovani> SpaceBass: 9.04 ldap may work fine
<giovani> upgrades are messy
<giovani> and can break non-standard configs
<SpaceBass> thats what I thought...
<SpaceBass> I understand about upgrades...
<giovani> so, ldap auth working in 9.04 won't help ya with your broken upgrade :)
<SpaceBass> doesnt mean that its unrealistic to try and get it working again
<giovani> yeah, sometimes it's easier to start with a fresh install, when possible
<SpaceBass> not a great option for me...but if I have to rebuild from scrach then I will
<giovani> ok
<SpaceBass> would prefer to troubleshoot what I got
<SpaceBass> but it does all point to pam now that I dig in
<giovani> yep, it's probably your pam config, or any changes you made to pam when enabling kerberos
<giovani> since that's non-standard
<giovani> probably new pam version doesn't like the config, or something along those lines
<SpaceBass> well for that matter anyone who adds a user is non-standard
<SpaceBass> we should all run the live CD
<giovani> except that the format of /etc/passwd never changes
<giovani> so no
<giovani> upgrades of a distro can never correct config files that were edited by the user
<giovani> other than replace them, ify ou want
<giovani> but that'd hard break your system
<twb> giovani: if you're talking about conffile conflicts, usually dpkg will offer to drop you to a shell to manually merge them.
<giovani> twb: nope, that's not what I'm talking about
<giovani> I'm talking about a potential config option in an old version of program X, which is no longer compatable with new version Y
<twb> Ah.
<giovani> during an upgrade, if you want to keep your old config ... it may not work as expected with new version Y
<twb> That would need to be handled specially in the .postinst.
<giovani> twb: maybe you want to help SpaceBass troubleshoot his non-working kerb auth in a 9.04 upgrade
<twb> I've NEVER gotten kerb working
<giovani> like I said ... non-standard :)
<twb> SpaceBass: are you trying to fix a kerb client, or the kerb server?
<giovani> kerb client, I believe
<SpaceBass> client
<SpaceBass> yeah
<SpaceBass> worked in every release since 6.x (when I started using ubuntu)... usually pretty straight forward... config kerberos, add a key file, config the pam files and boom, it works
<twb> SpaceBass: well, there are two parts.  You need to make sure nss is working (/etc/nsswitch.conf), and once getent agrees (e.g. "getent passwd fred" for a Kerberos account "fred"), you need to get pam working.
<capkirk> does anyone know about ATAoE...?
<SpaceBass> twb, thanks! have confirmed nss is working
<SpaceBass> can still log in locally as network users + getent passwd returns what I expect
<SpaceBass> think its pam ... although all that appears in my auth.log is a successful auth
<capkirk> I am trying to set up a shared cluster storage arrangement with disk redundancy
<twb> SpaceBass: OK, now log in as a kerb user and confirm that you have received a valid TGT.
<SpaceBass> roger that
<SpaceBass> locally I can kinit, and if I try and ssh in, I get the approprate ticket (and then it says "connection closed")
<SpaceBass> appreciate the help btw - thanks
<twb> Does auth.log say why you were kicked out?
<SpaceBass> no - one line for the ssh transaction... auth
<twb> Try to work out how to turn on debugging for the pam_krb module(s) and for sshd.
<SpaceBass> got sshd in debug mode now... checking
<SpaceBass> "access denied for spacebass by PAM account config"
<twb> So now you need to grovel through pam debugging, which is enabled on a per-module basis.
<SpaceBass> :(
<capkirk> seems to be a lot of infor re red hat and cluster file systesm.... anyone know anything about ubuntu and file system clusters?
<capkirk> i can spell, just can't type ^^^^
<capkirk> too many years on windows .... clicking a mouse :P
<twb> You could try wiki.ubuntu.com
<capkirk> yes, seems i have been all over the web... just cant find anything that explains it?
<capkirk> i know what i want to achieve, just not sure what tools or packages to use to make it happen
<SpaceBass> twb, thanks for the hand holding
<SpaceBass> think I got it - ssh is at least working
<twb> Cool.
<SpaceBass> i'll recompile netatalk tomorrow
<capkirk> i have a number of older pc's which i want to configure in an array of some sort so that the disks can be configured for redundancy and shared as a single disk share on the local net
<anthony1x> Hi. I currently try to play with the ICU library. it already came shipped with my distro, so I don't need to install it myself. however, I don't have the header files needed. is it normal for them not be shipped with the library? and if I download them from the icu website, where should I place them?
<twb> anthony1x: you need to install the associated -dev package.
<capkirk> ok, so i am trying to set up a SAN array using old PCs...
<anthony1x> twb, I already searched for it. none found for libicu
<twb> anthony1x: then you are searching wrong.
<anthony1x> twb,
<anthony1x> twb, how should I search correctly then?
<twb> aptitude install ~nlibicu.*-dev
<stickystyle> capkirk: is this more of a learning exercise or something you want put into production?
<twb> capkirk: stickystyle has a point; this is not the kind of thing you want to put production data on.
<stickystyle> You would be many times better served just by trowing all those drives in one box and learning mdraid.
<anthony1x> twb, that did the trick. how come sudo apt-get install libicu and then hitting tab to get a list of all available packages does not list the dev package?
<twb> anthony1x: probably because you have not loaded /etc/bash_completion.
<anthony1x> twb, thanks anyway.
<twb> stickystyle: or even better, by buying three or four brand new 1TiB drives and putting them in a dedicated file server, RAID5'd.
<twb> Using old disks fills me with horror, especially since SATA is ridiculously cheap now.
<stickystyle> twb: very true
<twb> For a 3×1TiB SATA array you're looking at AUD500 for the disks.
<twb> Make that 450.
<stickystyle> capkirk: but if your just looking to learn and play (which is always good) check out glusterfs
<twb> For a 4×1.5TiB SATA array, AUD860.
<twb> Plus the case, motherboard and CPU, of course, but you don't need anything special for a file server (except dual gigabit NICs).
<SpaceBass> hitting the sack - thanks again tbw, appreciate your help and patience :D
<twb> Actually, I haven't run the numbers.  If the internal PCIe or SATA bus is the bottleneck, you could just use one gigE NIC.
<capkirk> ok, i take your point as very valid... this is for production use... but budget is tight....(as usual)
<capkirk> what is this mdraid you speak of?
<stickystyle> mdraid == software raid
<capkirk> ok, so this is for a network attached file service, shared by samba
<twb> capkirk: if you can come up with a grand, you can have a file server that will kick the arse of anything you build from hand-me-down workstations -- faster, more reliable and able to store more by several orders of magnitude.
<stickystyle> if its for production, you need to always consider your time as a cost in the budget...how many hours will you have to tweek something to get it going, and how many times will you have to go back.
<capkirk> too true... could probably find a grand....
<stickystyle> shoot, for a grand you could build a pretty rocking bit of storage, removable drive trays and everything.
<capkirk> we have an old server running w2k that i want to retire and move to ubuntu server and samba.
<twb> You just say to your boss: "look, I can spend a week setting this up, and it won't work well, and I'll have to go back to it every month or two to fix something... or you can front a grand now, and we will have a state-of-the-art system that you can leave running for ever."
<twb> stickystyle: depends on the currency; I was working in AU$1000 :-)
<stickystyle> twb is dead on.
<twb> For US$1000 you could throw in removable bays and a nice rackmount case.
<twb> You'd end up with about 3TiB of storage and the ability to lose one of the four drives without problems.
<twb> If you count up all your 200GiB hand-me-downs, they probably won't add up to 3TiB even BEFORE you take into account the loss from parity.
<twb> And parity loss is higher the more disks you have.
<giovani> parity loss is lower the more disks you have
<giovani> (as a percentage of the array)
<giovani> i.e. 1 parity for 3 drives is 33.33% loss
<giovani> 1 for 4 drives is 25% loss, etc
<capkirk> ok... i am liking this advice... makes sense...
<capkirk> so  an external unit with 4x SATA drives in some kind of raid array for redundancy connected via gigabit ethernet to a ubuntu server shared via samba... have i got it right?
<twb> giovani: you're right; sorry.
<capkirk> is only for local file serving and application data store so ultra high speed not really required
<twb> giovani: I guess I was assuming you'd scale up the number of parity disks proportionally to the number of disks in total.
<stickystyle> With only four drives you could easily find a case to hold them all in rather than doing external.
<capkirk> yet again you speak wisdom....
<twb> capkirk: not "an external unit" -- just an ordinary rackmount/tower case and motherboard
<stickystyle> and the raid array can be setup *inside* ubuntu with mdraid
<stickystyle> so all you need is a regular old computer + 4 drives + ubuntu
<stickystyle> pretty much every motherboard comes with GigE built-on now.
<twb> s/old//
<stickystyle> you can swap the 'regular old computer' get fancy and buy a rack mount computer, with removable drive trays if you desire
<stickystyle> twb: yeah, didn't really meen *old*
<twb> There's no point in doing so unless you already have a rack to put it in, of course :-)
<stickystyle> Excellent point! :D
<capkirk> ok, well i do have a rack, but only as a storage cabinet, no rack mount servers, all shelves and stuff
<capkirk> plenty of 'old' computers quite capable of running ubuntu and 4x disks.... just a little problem but..
<capkirk> it i install 4x disks and no cd rom... how do i install os?
<twb> capkirk: for the cost, I would buy a $50 motherboard and $100 CPU anyway, just because.
<twb> capkirk: there are a number of ways -- you can install from a hard disk, or you can install from the network.
<twb> capkirk: you could use the eSATA port to connect a SATA CD drive.
<capkirk> *old* pcs... no sata,  only ide
<twb> capkirk: or you could set up the array to start of degraded, then latter connect the third disk.
<twb> capkirk: don't use PATA for a new system.
<twb> PATA costs will only go up.
<capkirk> maybe i should bust open some old boxes... never know, might find some sata ....
<stickystyle> HD's are dirt cheap http://www.pricewatch.com/hard_removable_drives/  $44 for 500GB
<stickystyle> And a full tower size case should fit four drives with a CD/DVD-ROM no problem
<capkirk> is there such a thing as pci - sata cards
<stickystyle> capkirk: yep
<twb> capkirk: yes, but I'd still say just buy a new motherboard.
<twb> capkirk: it wil still cost less than a grand.
<twb> For commodity hardware, trying to reuse gear that's three or five years old and a generation behind will screw you in the long run.  It's a lesson I learnt the hard way.
<capkirk> what about pwr supply wattage ?
<twb> capkirk: you'd have to calculate that.
<twb> If you get a decent case, it will include a PSU.
<capkirk> so let me summarise to see that i understadn....
<capkirk> 1x pc with 4x sata drives ... average cpu and ram sufficient with ubuntu and mdraid
<capkirk> a second machine which is the acutal 'server' with ubuntu and samba sharing the drives on the 1st pc....
<capkirk> or just run everything from 1 computer
<stickystyle> Your over engineering it, just one computer
<capkirk> k, was still thinking of scalability...
<stickystyle> how many users?
<capkirk> we have an average use of about 30 users connected at any one time
<stickystyle> and it wouldn't be a scalable solution as your bottle necking everything through the network
<stickystyle> what kind of data? is this their home folders that they are mounting from their local machines?
<capkirk> i was thinking allong the lines of SAN network...
<stickystyle> i.e. they are running off the server
<capkirk> no roaming profiles  or anything like that
<capkirk> just docs, spreadsheets etc and some shared application data files
<stickystyle> I worked at a place where we had a 600MHz P3 serving 220 users shared data
<stickystyle> I don't think you have to worry about scaling just yet
<capkirk> true ok, i will put that concept aside then.
<stickystyle> you don't want to make the problem harder than it is
<capkirk> there is one next issue thought... virtual machines.
<twb> capkirk: http://paste.lisp.org/display/79118
<stickystyle> that's another chapter in server design.
<twb> That's with an overspecced CPU and an expensive case, though.
<twb> I also didn't bother to check for gigE NIC.
<stickystyle> twb: I havn't seen a board that didn't come with GigE in a while.
<twb> For a file server, a 64-bit Celeron D (if they still make those) would be sufficient.
<capkirk> current server we running is p4 3.2G 3G ram with 1x250Gb drive W2K server
<capkirk> i loaded vmware 2.0 onto it and killed it...
<capkirk> so i took it off again
<stickystyle> Well it's nearly midnight over here, I'm heading to bed.  Best of luck capkirk
<capkirk> thanks for ur help, appreciate it
<twb> capkirk: I assumed you needed a new motherboard because you said your current ones only had PATA.
<capkirk> twb, that price looks good
<capkirk> yes, in the *old* pcs that i am trying to work with...
<capkirk> our current server hardware would be fine to run a new setup of ubuntu, but it is our production server?
<capkirk> i would like to run new server in parallel for some time to migrate
<twb> I understand, and that's a reasonable requirement.
<capkirk> heres another thought.....
<capkirk> would mdraid work with usb attached storage devices?
<capkirk> if so, i could build a server from older PATA machine with attached usb storage which could later be used as backup devices....
<twb> capkirk: you REALLY, REALLY do not want to do RAID over usb mass storage.
<twb> Unless it was for a purely temporary measure.
<twb> Where temporary means "to get the data from one machine to another" not "for six months of production use"
 * |dthacker| seconds twb's sentiments
<capkirk> ok,, thanks for the heads up there...
<capkirk> as i need to purchase usb external drives for use as backup units anyway, i can still use them as single attached drives to an older machine running as temporary server
<capkirk> during the migration stage...
<twb> capkirk: you can get an external enclosure that takes a standard SATA drive
<twb> It just bridges SATA to USB
<twb> This allows you to be more flexible than if you get a disk-and-enclosure-in-one USB drive
<capkirk> isnt that all the pre packed modules are anyway?
<capkirk> or do you mean like an enclosure that houses more than 1 physical drive?
<twb> Broadly, yes, though many are 2.5" not 3.5", and you may not be able to open up the enclosure.
<Billiard26> after upgrading to 9.04 I can't get phpmyadmin to let me login, I get "Access denied", everything else using mysql works fine
<capkirk> true that... i remember dropping one and it stopped working.. i had to break the case to retrieve the drive (which was still okay, just the controller card was broken)
<capkirk> twb: point noted re usb drive size, but as I intend to use them as individual backup drive in the future, i dont think its internal design is an issue? what do u think?
<twb> capkirk: it only matters if you wanted to use your fileserver's SATA disks prior to deployment in the enclosures, and then repurpose them into the fileserver.
<twb> Or similarly, to put your old PATA workstation disks into the enclosures for small storage.
<ScottK> foxbuntu: No.  I don't have ops rights on an Ubuntu IRC channels.  If you need an op you can go to #ubuntu-ops and find one there.
<ScottK> foxbuntu: I also agree you were correct.
<capkirk> ok, i'll need to give that some more thought.
<capkirk> twb: do you know anything about xen?
<twb> Nope, sorry.
<capkirk> kk...
<VK7HSE1> Would any one have a clue as to why I can't login to my server via ssh since I've updated to jaunty? My ssh is configured to use certificate authorisation, the public keys haven't changed... is there a new place for the keys to be stored?
<VK7HSE1> other than the standard ~/.ssh/authorised_keys
<ar> Hello =o)
<ScottK> VK7HSE1: Use SELinux?
<ar> are most of the commands we use in theterminal for Ubuntu OS similar to OSX?
<VK7HSE1> ScottK thanks will look into that,,,
<ScottK> VK7HSE1: We don't run it by default, so unless you installed it you aren't.
<VK7HSE1> ScottK ok... I think it could be related to the encrypted /home too So I'll keep checking!
<Padhu> Ubuntians, I installed sshd in my desktop. whenever i try to get the file from my desktop using other linux machine, after 60kb it is stalled. But ping response is ok.
<VK7HSE1> My server is not on a remote site it lives here with me! so this is not critical! :)
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #365872 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Failed to start MySQL database server mysqld on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365872
<andol> VK7HSE1: https://answers.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+question/67703
<VK7HSE1> andol: Thanks...
<ar> Hi =o)
<VK7HSE1> Problem solved!... :D
<VK7HSE1> Some how the User authorised keys file reference got a typo in it (???)
<VK7HSE1> needed to change StrictModes yes to StrictModes no (I'm not 100% sure what impact that has?)
<capkirk> does gigabit ethernet run over cat5e?
<maswan> yes
<capkirk> cool......
<maswan> it runs over most but not all cat5 too..
<capkirk> is it worth the transition.. from 100mb...?
<capkirk> just need to get a gigabit switch i guess
<simplexio> probably yes
<simplexio> some basic gigabit switch cost something like 20e or like
<capkirk> i am just xfer 12gb file from workstation to server.... says it will take about 20 mins!!!! .. life is too short for that
<capkirk> ok, good.  i am into basic, simple easy and it works.!
<simplexio> if harddrives can keep up, then its good improvement
<capkirk> yes, hard drives on my system are not overworked, so should not be a problem there
<simplexio> in use case where several workstations transfer data to server upgrading only server conenction and switch will boost performance alot
<simplexio> even on 1-1 system its noticable improvement
<simplexio> and if you happen to have 2GbitLan cards in both server and workstation you can easily bond those interfaces to souble speed one more time
<capkirk> i was thinking of gigaswitch with multiple servers (and my workstation) connected to regular 100mb switch and rest of network... (about 35 workstations)
<foxbuntu> simplexio, could install an atm card as well, then that 12G file wont take long
<foxbuntu> ;)
<capkirk> i am not familiar with the concept of 'bonding', but i have seen it mentioned a bit lately
<foxbuntu> </smart_remark>
<capkirk> atm?
<simplexio> atm?
<simplexio> no familiar with that term
<foxbuntu> sorry, its a common card in large ISP back bones
<capkirk> sounds like out of my budget range too then  :)
<hads> s/card/protocol/
<foxbuntu> hads, yes sorry
 * foxbuntu maintains hads to correct my brain lapses
<foxbuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asynchronous_Transfer_Mode
<simplexio> hmm.. is there allready those 10G ethernet cards, or does sthose speeds need that infinity or what it was cards
<foxbuntu> simplexio, that infiband, and that not NIC
<foxbuntu> however there are 10G NICs
<simplexio> foxbuntu: but you can use infiband to handle ip traffic .. im pretty sure about it. newer seen one
<foxbuntu> simplexio, it is indeed possible, but its not a NIC card
<foxbuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/InfiniBand
<foxbuntu> its normally used for local attached NAS devices
<capkirk> u guys know anything about ata over ethernet?
<foxbuntu> capkirk, can't say I am, but I am reading about it right now
<simplexio> im intrested about it too.. can you share crypted software raid5 over ata ethernet
<capkirk> i have read stuff, but cant seems to grasp its application...
<capkirk> like, a scenario of where it can be used, and why u would?
<foxbuntu> capkirk, well its to allow you to build a poor mans NAS
<simplexio> its idea is remove need for network file systems. so it appear only as "local" harddrive
<capkirk> cool... thats me!! :)
<simplexio> im moustly playing with my home server currently and its pain to share data over net and keep permission right, without installing something bigger system like ldap or so
<foxbuntu> well there is a real down fall to the system however, you can only transmit the AoE packets within a single network, routers strip the proto
<capkirk> so, if i had a machine running ubuntu server with a couple of hdds in it, then i could access them from another (directly connected over ethernet) computer
<simplexio> capkirk: yes..
<foxbuntu> that would be over kill
<simplexio> foxbuntu: have you knowledge how its works with software raid and dmcrypt
<capkirk> why?
<foxbuntu> there are several (imo) better ways to do that
<capkirk> u still need a host system for the hdds?
<capkirk> im interested... i am trying to design a NAS type scalable storage system...
<foxbuntu> capkirk, OpenNAS, or similar could do just that if you want a dedicated NAS and it doesnt have the routing limitations, or NFS/SMB on your Ubuntu device
<capkirk> is OpenNAS an add on to ubuntu, or a specialised install for the NAS computer
<foxbuntu> simplexio, im not sure on the raid + dmcrypt, however I don't think it would affect it because it resides on the ethernet layer. not with tcp/udp (ect)
<foxbuntu> capkirk, it is its own distro
<capkirk> ok!! now we talking,  sounds like what i been looking for
<foxbuntu> capkirk, http://www.freenas.org/
<capkirk> so roughly how does a network attached server connect to the NAS server
<simplexio> foxbuntu: ata -> sw raid5 -> dmcrypt -> linux vm -> net filesystem . is data flow now i think
<capkirk> like the main file server
<foxbuntu> simplexio, that likely wouldnt work with AoE then
<simplexio> but thats just educated quess how things work.
<foxbuntu> simplexio, AoE controls the hardware layer, its kind of like the way WoL works
<foxbuntu> sending magic packets to the "NAS" device to trigger read/write operations
<foxbuntu> simplexio, it wouldnt get you around permissions
<simplexio> well it would, kinda. every user have same uig/guid in both machines
<foxbuntu> capkirk, with your choice of protos like NFS, or Samba
<simplexio> i didnt get samba/nfs  work with acls
<foxbuntu> simplexio, yeah, but you could accomplish that with /etc//fstab to a samba or nfs mount as well
<capkirk> ok, i am testing samba at the moment, and i like it so far, so i would run samba on the front end server and opennas on the storage server?
<simplexio> foxbuntu: thats good idea
<capkirk> will opennas provide software raid?
<simplexio> well its just my own home server which i use store data and test new ideas
<foxbuntu> capkirk, uh, sort of. samba is what will create the shares on the OpenNAS server, and the clients will connect to the samba shares
<simplexio> capkirk: and if you plan store anything importand data i recommend raid1 or raid5
<foxbuntu> capkirk, I think they support LVM
<capkirk> so is samba running on the nas server or the front end application server?
<foxbuntu> simplexio, RAID strategy depends on usage,
<foxbuntu> capkirk, on the naw device
<foxbuntu> s/naw/NAS
<capkirk> ok, so is there any need for a front end server?
<foxbuntu> capkirk, what do you mean frontend server?
<foxbuntu> capkirk, its a standalone device, you just connect other machines to it to access the data
<foxbuntu> capkirk, thats was a NAS is
<capkirk> ok... like i guess if i wanted to run an alfresco server.... application on a front end server, data on the nas server?
<foxbuntu> capkirk, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network-attached_storage
<foxbuntu> capkirk, yes, that would be possible
<capkirk> data storage is my main concern and the moment, so attach a NAS, then any computer, whether it be server or workstation can access shares on the nas as data storage
<foxbuntu> you got it
<capkirk> user home folders can be directly on the nas?
<foxbuntu> anything you like
<capkirk> and then I can run a server like zimbra with the data stored on the nas
<foxbuntu> anything you like
<capkirk> i think i am understanding it now...
<capkirk> then for data backup, just backup the nas machine
<foxbuntu> :)
<capkirk> nas machine hardware could be put toghether fairly cheaply with software raid then.  sounds good to me
<foxbuntu> if the data is important, don't use software raid
<hads> Bah
<hads> Nothing wrong with software RAID
<foxbuntu> haha
<simplexio> sw raid5 is nice
<_ruben> if the data is important, make backups often :)
<capkirk> because i cant afford hw raid, do u suggest no raid at all, and regular backups?
<simplexio> raid dosent replace backups
<_ruben> raid is no alternative for backups
<hads> RAID is for uptime, backups are backups.
<foxbuntu> capkirk, no go ahead with sw raid if you cant do hw raid
<capkirk> i agree
<simplexio> capkirk: well then attleast raid1
<_ruben> well .. raid0 aint raid
<foxbuntu> hads, while true, sw raid is not == hw raid
<capkirk> i will be doing backups for sure... raid is there simply to ensure uptime if a drive fails
<simplexio> and ups for server is just a good idea is mandatory
<_ruben> and adds performance (under most circumstances)
<hads> foxbuntu: Why, except for battery backup?
<simplexio> could someone explain why ppl talk about battery back up hw raid cards.. dosent ups do just that
<foxbuntu> hads, write cacheing, i/o offloading...
<foxbuntu> hads, RAID controllers are far more reliable than sw RAID
<_ruben> simplexio: battery for raid card is far cheaper than a ups
<chazco> Hi... when I install phpmyadmin on 9.04 there are prompts about dbconfig... anyone know what should be selected?
<_ruben> simplexio: and servers can crash, ups wont help
<foxbuntu> _ruben, thats not the reason for the battery on the card
<simplexio> ah. so battery on raid card makes sure that all stuff whats in raid card will go to disks
<foxbuntu> there it is
<foxbuntu> :)
<_ruben> thats the technical use of it
<foxbuntu> in the event of power failure the card has time to send all of its write cache to disk
<_ruben> i described the events where you'd need it :)
<hads> I dunno, I don't see the big deal about hardware RAID myself.
<foxbuntu> hads, I do on a dialy basis
<hads> *shrug*
<_ruben> a good hardware raid card has much better performance than software raid
<_ruben> crappy "hardware" raid cards are outperformed by linux' software raid though
<simplexio> _ruben: offcourse it has. but software raid is faster than one hardisk
<foxbuntu> and your RAID can be rebuilt if the software is hosed :)
<_ruben> simplexio: usualy it is indeed
<simplexio> offcourse raid level limitations affect it
<_ruben> raid level + cpu power + bus bandwidth
<foxbuntu> well, time for bed here
<foxbuntu> night guys
<capkirk> bye
<capkirk> thanks for ur help
<beniwtv> hi all... can anyone tell me what's wrong with this proftpd <limit> block? http://pastebin.com/m6c0860a3  I want to restrict my users from uploading or changing files in the invoices directory they have, but it doesn't work.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #365915 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.15-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365915
<Chipzz> beniwtv: dunnow the exact proftpd syntax, but wouldn't you need Order there too?
<Chipzz> Order Deny, Allow
<Chipzz> ?
<beniwtv> Chipzz: From what I've read, no. But you never know :/
<Chipzz> if it's anything like apache syntax (which it looks like), that would make sense
<beniwtv> Chipzz: I have tried to remove the allow, but still the same
<beniwtv> :(
<cybersplice> Hey folks. Does anyone use heartbeat/pacemaker under 9.04?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #365962 in samba (main) "Samba failed to install correctly 8.10 - 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365962
<incorrect> hello, I would like to build a new boot kernel for the netboot install, as it doesn't work for core i7 it seems
<blizzkid> lol all. anyone tried a server upgrade from intrepid to jaunty yet?
<blizzkid> s/lol/lo
<_ruben> i did awhile (pre-final) ago .. went without a hitch
<blizzkid_> lo all... can't you do-release-upgrade from intrepid to jaunty??
<|dthacker|> blizzkid_: yes, you should.  Are you encountering problems?
 * |dthacker| is planning to do 2 boxes this weekend
<blizzkid_> |dthacker|: yeah, but it was a routing issue... I was confused by the message "no upgrade available"
<|dthacker|> that would do it.. :)
<blizzkid_> upgrading node1 of my cluster right now :)
<ivoks> for the first time in histroy, on the ubuntu 9.04 launch day, microsoft announced >30% drop in revenue :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ivoks, has canonical reported a >30% increase? ;)
<blizzkid_> hmmz... I set screen to start at login, but it doesn't start at login?
<Kamping_Kaiser> blizzkid_, how did you set it to start?
<blizzkid_> Kamping_Kaiser: through the menu
 * Kamping_Kaiser assumes this is a new ubuntu thing
<ivoks> Kamping_Kaiser: canonical doesn't have stock holders to report its cash flow
<ivoks> Kamping_Kaiser: on the other hand, at the same time, apple announced 17% rise
<blizzkid_> Kamping_Kaiser: it's indeed a new feature in jaunty
<Kamping_Kaiser> ivoks, not sure I'm happy with that as a compromise :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ivoks, going back to your OP, yes, good news :)
<blizzkid_> kirkland not here by any chance?
<henkjan> ivoks: url?
<ivoks> henkjan: for what?
<henkjan> ivoks: that microsoft announcement
<ivoks> http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2009/apr/23/microsoft-revenue-plunges
<ivoks> there are also 'bad' news:
<ivoks> But the company's server and tools business fared better, with a 7% increase in revenue to $3.46bn
<ivoks> take care...
<blizzkid> oops
<|dthacker|> oops?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #366044 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "MySQL upgrade failed when updating to 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366044
<|dthacker|> hmmm, I'll have to watch that, I'm upgrading LAMP servers
<m11> hello
<jmalinens> Hi! I have fresh ubuntu 8.04 LTS + virtualmin. Why I can not access my main domain name mysite.org but www.mysite.org works? Thank You!
<Kamping_Kaiser> jmalinens, you havent set up your www. dns entry?
<blizzkid> uhoh... I messed up my cluster
<axisys> i have apticron running... but it is not suggesting to upgrade my server to 9.04 .. i am runing intrepid server per lsb_release -a
<Kamping_Kaiser> axisys, it probably isnt configured to suggest upgrading to new releases
<jpds> Hey there Karl.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jpds, hi mate. hows it going?
<DSpair> Good morning all.
<DSpair> Does anyone have link to an article about setting up Xen on Jaunty Server?
<jpds> I don't think there's been Xen support since Hardy.
<DSpair> I have installed all of the Xen packages (including the Hypervisor), but how do I bootstrap the dom0 kernel?
<DSpair> jpds:  So, I would have to compile my own Xen kernel then?
<jpds> Yes.
<DSpair> K, will do.
<jpds> KVM is what's supported.
<DSpair> Thanks.
<DSpair> KVM is too slow for our workloads.
<DSpair> IS KVM going to support paravirtualization soon?
<axisys> Kamping_Kaiser: how do I upgrade to latest server from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<axisys> Kamping_Kaiser: thnx
<DSpair> axisys:  Using a text editor, modify the /etc/apt/sources.list file and replace all instances of "intrepid" with "jaunty", then save the file and run "sudo aptitude update", then run "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<cybersplice2> I don't suppose anyone uses Heartbeat / Pacemaker for clustering, do they?
<axisys> DSpair: thnx
<DSpair> axisys:  NP
<jmalinens> Kamping_Kaiser: I have setup DNS. I get error 500...
<Kamping_Kaiser> jmalinens, internal server error? check your httpd logs
<jmalinens> no errors there...
<jmalinens> only in access log I can see error 500 but in error log nothing (I have error_all + log_errors on)
<Kamping_Kaiser> turn up your logging. perhaps to loglevel debug
<W8TAH> hi folks -- was just checking out my log server and noticed a bunch of errors from one of my file servers - smbd is trying to make connections to cups for some reason -- cups is not installed and all the cups parts of smb.conf are commented out -- i dont think its really hurting anything other than garbaging up my log files -- an anyone suggest a fix?
<Kamping_Kaiser> W8TAH, check if smb is advertising printer services to the network
<Kamping_Kaiser> W8TAH, btw, QTH?
<W8TAH> Kamping_Kaiser: Medina Ohio -- EN91bd
<W8TAH> Kamping_Kaiser: how would i check that
<W8TAH> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> W8TAH, no idea about smb sorry, I avoid it (I just have a vague concept of what it might be doing)
<W8TAH> no worries -- all i use it for is letting windows machines connect
<W8TAH> :)
<W8TAH> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np, good luck with your search :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder if i have ax5foss registered, I get to use it in 10 min
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, just got vk5foss.
<chazco> Hi... when I install phpmyadmin on 9.04 there are prompts about dbconfig... anyone know what should be selected or if its safe to just enter no?
<orudie> chazco-> fresh install or update ?
<chazco> orudie - Fresh install (never do upgrades)
<orudie> chazco-> well its asking you to automatically create a database for you right ?
<kirkland> blizzkid: here now
<blizzkid> hey ppl I need some help here... I messed up my cluster and I need it to be fixed urgently
<chazco> Yep, but its not something its ever done before so its a bit unusual
<blizzkid> kirkland: I just wanted to ask you if you had any idea why screen wouldn't start on login?
<chazco> (mysql and apache2 were installed by the tasksel lamp method)
<kirkland> blizzkid: what shell are you using?
<blizzkid> zsh kirkland
<orudie> chazco-> i did the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 so i chose NO, since my databases are already configured, you should select Y
<DSpair> blizzkid:  What's up?
<kirkland> blizzkid: does zsh respect .profile?
<DSpair> kirkland:  I don't believe so.
<blizzkid> DSpair: I upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty, now my /data0 is gone... /data0 was ocfs on drbd
<chazco> orudie - Ok... where will this database end up (doesnt seem to be a mysql one)
<blizzkid> not sure kirkland I'll look into that
<kirkland> blizzkid: cool, thanks.  please open a bug against screen-profiles with your findings
<blizzkid> will do so :)
<DSpair> blizzkid:  Hmmm . . . I got no experience with Oracle's cluster filesystem. I would say that the drivers would need to be re-built/re-installd.
<orudie> chazco-> no it should be mysql, you are installing LAMP right ?
<kirkland> blizzkid: i can special case zsh, if you can show me what's the equivalent of .profile
<blizzkid> DSpair: I'd expect it do be in the upgrade?
<DSpair> blizzkid:  Is ocfs included in Ubuntu?
<chazco> orudie - Yep, mysql is already installed and working...
<W8TAH> hi folks -- was just checking out my log server and noticed a bunch of errors from one of my file servers - smbd is trying to make connections to cups for some reason -- cups is not installed and all the cups parts of smb.conf are commented out -- i dont think its really hurting anything other than garbaging up my log files -- an anyone suggest a fix?
<DSpair> blizzkid:  I guess it is... Hmmm . . .
<orudie> chazco-> the prompt is just to make your life easier with interractive install to get phpmyadmin working in seconds, without having do it manually
<blizzkid> kirkland: there is /etc/zprofile
<DSpair> blizzkid:  Well, I'm out of my depth here. Lemme see what I can find on Google.
<chazco> orudie - So has something changed since 8.10? Back then it was just a case of install phpmyadmin and select apache2... Seems to work anyway. Thanks :)
<orudie> i look at it that way anyway chazco
<Kamping_Kaiser> blizzkid, why dont you use screen as your shell?
<kirkland> blizzkid: that's system wide.  what about per-user, in $HOME?
<blizzkid> nah, only .zshrc
<Kamping_Kaiser> and then set screen to fire up zsh
<blizzkid> Kamping_Kaiser: would that work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> blizzkid, yes.
<orudie> chazco-> i didnt upgrade my production box yet, only my other personal one , and so far i didnt notice anything big, but you should have chose the ext4 file system thats the major change i hear
<chazco> I meant specific to phpmyadmin
<DSpair> blizzkid:  It would likely work, but I recommend against it. If you try to use something like "sftp" or "rsync" over SSH, using screen as part of your default environment will prevent those tools from working.
<orudie> chazco-> i haven't even tried to access it after the update, let me try now
<blizzkid> DSpair: ok, I'll just not do that then :)
<blizzkid> grmblz... damn cluster
<DSpair> blizzkid:  Is there anything in dmesg which says that the driver loaded successfully?
<chazco> Just this dbconfig stuff is all new... previously nothing like that was needed
<orudie> i didnt have to do anything chazco
<orudie> chazco-> and it works, with a new interface
<blizzkid> DSpair: drbd is loaded according to lsmod
<chazco> hmm... i wonder if its not detecting mysql or something then at install time... thanks anyway orudie
<orudie> chazco-> np
<DSpair> blizzkid:  Did the upgrade make any changes to your .conf files?
<chazco> Selected "No" on the test machine and that works at least. Thanks :)
<blizzkid> DSpair: I kept the original ones
<DSpair> blizzkid:  Also, did the "ocfs2" modules load?
<blizzkid> yes DSpair
<DSpair> blizzkid:  Well, that's the extent of what I've found on Google then.
<blizzkid> why did I upgrade again? lol
<blizzkid> I lost my documentation bookmark too
<blizzkid> so I don't remember the exact steps I followed
<DSpair> blizzkid:  How about this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/heartbeat2-xen-cluster-with-drbd8-and-ocfs2.html
<blizzkid> let me take a look DSpair
<blizzkid> hmmz... I'm getting /dev/drbd0: Failure: (112) Meta device too small on one node now
<cybersplice1> Damn. Exact same bug in Pacemaker as in Intrepid.
<blizzkid> wtf... my /dev/md4 is gone
<blizzkid> pardon my french
<blizzkid> hmmmz.... sda7 is part of a raid array... which is normal
<blizzkid> but... I can't access that raid array anymore
<blizzkid> Is there any way to save my data from an linux_raid_member partition?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- was just checking out my log server and noticed a bunch of errors from one of my file servers - smbd is trying to make connections to cups for some reason -- cups is not installed and all the cups parts of smb.conf are commented out -- i dont think its really hurting anything other than garbaging up my log files -- an anyone suggest a fix?
<mrwes> looking for a how to on tweaking the .rtorrent.rc file
<henriquelm> Hello there
<henriquelm> I have just upgraded a ubuntu server from 8.10 to 9.04, and clients on the network can not print. can someone help me out?
<sommer> henriquelm: do you have any errors in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/cups/error_log?
<henriquelm> sommer, will check that
<W8TAH> hi folks -- was just checking out my log server and noticed a bunch of errors from one of my file servers - smbd is trying to make connections to cups for some reason -- cups is not installed and all the cups parts of smb.conf are commented out -- i dont think its really hurting anything other than garbaging up my log files -- an anyone suggest a fix?
<blizzkid> help me :)
<blizzkid> I got /dev/md4 ... now I have /dev/md_d4 and /dev/md_d4p1
<blizzkid> md4 had /dev/sda7 and /dev/sdb6
<blizzkid> now if I look at /proc/mdstat I see /dev/md_d4 has /dev/sdb6
<junix> i see to be having some issues setting up ProFTPd, i want to chroot some users and let others have full access, when i put in the option in the DefaultRoot ~,users,!elite-users and try to login, it goes all the way through it and says "Could not connect to server", Reverse DNS lookup is turned off.
<atomic_1> junix: you might want to try #proftpd
<junix> i did
<junix> they were of no help and told me to RTFM, this is most likely a simple fix, i have been reseraching this for a while now...
<atomic_1> after you made your changes to proftpd.conf, did you reload/restart the service ?
<junix> yes
<atomic_1> is it listening ? netstat -tlnp | grep proftpd
<junix> no...
<junix> weird...
<atomic_1> check the logfiles (usually /var/log/proftpd)
<junix> nothin there
<atomic_1> what does it say when you do "/etc/init.d/proftpd restart"
<junix> it restarts the service
<junix> or it says it does
<atomic_1> what port do you use ?
<junix> 21
<atomic_1> ftp localhost
<atomic_1> netstat -tlnp | grep 21
<junix> it looks like the server is not working properly
<atomic_1> well if your conf file is borked, it shouldnt start
<atomic_1> do you have a firewall ?
<junix> no....
<henriquelm_> sommer, I think it's something wrong with samba intead
<atomic_1> pastebin your conf file, os & proftpd version
<junix> ok
<junix> 1 sec
<junix> iptables was installed
<junix> :-(
<atomic_1> and iptables -L -nv for good measure
<W8TAH> hi folks -- was just checking out my log server and noticed a bunch of errors from one of my file servers - smbd is trying to make connections to cups for some reason -- cups is not installed and all the cups parts of smb.conf are commented out -- i dont think its really hurting anything other than garbaging up my log files -- an anyone suggest a fix?
<Hecate> junix, atomic_1: even if the netfilter was dropping any taffic outbound from/inbound to the ftp-server, it is still possible to open a listening socket, which should be listed by netstat.
<Hecate> W8TAH, i've noticed that strange samba behaviour as well, since i've set up a samba server for testing only recently.
<junix> atomic_1, Hecate: http://pastebin.com/m36d6ac2a
<W8TAH> any solutions?
<Hecate> junix, ServerType inetd
<Hecate> thats your problem
<junix> ok
<junix> change to standalone?
<Hecate> yeah. that should fix it.
<atomic_1> yep
<atomic_1> beat me to it
<atomic_1> :)
<Hecate> W8TAH, haven't spend any time on finding one.
<Hecate> i wonder why ppl still use sth as useless as inetd, nowadays.
<Hecate> (it's useless in my mind. other ppl might think differently)
<junix> Hecate: i get this nowq
<junix> Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<Hecate> now it's getting more difficult for me. i have never really used proftpd, in favor of vsftpd, which i again abandonned in favor of chrooted sftp using openssh's internal-sftp method.
<Hecate> it might be the listening address.
<junix> ok
<junix> wait
<Hecate> sure "DefaultAddress 192.168.1.45" is one of the server's ip-addresses?
<junix> my goal was to use chrooted sftp using openssh
<junix> but i couldn't get it working...
<atomic_1> is something else using port 21 ?
<junix> i doubt it
<atomic_1> did you install proftpd from repo ?
<Hecate> w8 a sec
<junix> ok
<W8TAH> ok
<Hecate> ok, junix, i stumbled upon  a very interesting article on www.debian-administration.org only recently. let me quickly get the url for you.
<junix> oh ok
<junix> thanks
<junix> which is this in regards too
<Hecate> junix: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/OpenSSH_SFTP_chroot_with_ChrootDirectory
<junix> Hecate: i tried going through this...
<Hecate> works perfectly for me. (despite some logging issues.)
<Hecate> but?
<Szernex> hi
<junix> Hecate: here is what i didn't understand..why does it have to be internal-sftp, and will users from outside the network be able to access this?
<Hecate> do you understand the basics on chrooting?
<junix> yes]
<Hecate> so in case the used an external sftp-server (which would have to be executed after the chroot()), its binary and all its dependencies would have to be inside the chroot.
<Hecate> that's why the openssh devs included a sftp-server into the sshd-binary.
<Hecate> now it can chroot itself and execute the sftp-server without needing any libs inside the chroot.
<blizzkid> Where does ubuntu server get the md_d4 name from??? nothing in /etc/raidtab nothing in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<blizzkid> it's driving me nuts
<junix> Hecate: here is my dilema, i need to have all individual users go to their own home directory if i do this, is this possible?
<Hecate> blizzkid, r you talking about the hostname?
<blizzkid> Hecate: no raid device names
<axisys> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hecate> for security reasons, ssh refuses to chroot into a directory which the any user (but root, of course) has write access to.
<junix> Hecate: yeah i need each user to be chrooted/jailed to their dir
<Hecate> for security reasons that's not possible.
<junix> :-(
<junix> well then
<junix> back to proftpd
<Hecate> i tackled that issue by having a global sftp directory containing all user's home directories. that sftp directory is my chroot directory. i simply make sure that user's cannot access other user's home dirs by setting proper permissions.
 * blizzkid is really stuck
<Hecate> that global chroot dir is particularly important when one needs logging (otherwise it would be a very difficult task.
<junix> Hecate: i can't do it for HIPPA reasons
<Hecate> but i have to say the the openssh devs could have implemented the internal-sftp in a far better way.
<incorrect> is using lh_config/build the right way to regenerate your own custom netboot.tar.gz?
<junix> Hecate: i want as little work as possible...for if openssh does get to that point where everyone is chrooted, i can switch easily
<Hecate> chrooting itself works. just not the way you know it from ftp ;)
<Szernex> someone here who's experienced in creating a public share with samba (public in terms of no user/pass authentification with windows-machines)?
<junix> Hecate: yeah
<Hecate> junix, nonetheless, if you wanna go back to ftp, just make sure you use encryption. you surely know that sniffing on one's password data is a piece of cake when using the old-fashioned ftp-protocol.
<junix> yeah
<junix> that is why i'm implementing proftpd to use the mod_ssh with is
<junix> it
<Hecate> junix, "Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server"". could that have sth. to do with the listening address you set?
<junix> shouldn't...
<junix> proftpd is the only ftp installed
<Hecate> so the server can be reached via 192.168.1.45
<junix> i'm ssh'ed into it
<Hecate> when does the error occur?
<junix> when i use filezilla from a windows box
<Hecate> so, is proftpd listening, at all?
<blizzkid> no-one experienced with software raid?
<blizzkid> I'm completely stucj here
<incorrect> i need to do a quick benchmark of my cpu
<junix> Hecate: it doesn't look that way
<Hecate> incorrect, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null bs=1K
<Hecate> not multithreaded, however.
<Hecate> junix, it doesn't "look" that way?
<incorrect> Hecate, err that tests my disk io
<junix> Hecate: no
<junix> its not running
<junix> when i do a netstat -an|grep 192.168.1.45:21
<junix> nothing comes up
<Hecate> incorrect, no, it tests your processor, since the data is read from and written to memory/kernel/udev-only devices.
<Hecate> and urandom's prng is very, very cpu-intensive.
<incorrect> oh sorry i didn't read what you wrote
<incorrect> duh i am stoopid
<Hecate> junix, "netstat -lvveenpoA inet,inet6" and check for anything that sounds like port 21 or proftpd. don't use grep.
<Hecate> then use (h)top to check if the proftpd-process is running. do also check the log, for anything suspicious.
<Hecate> i hope you also restarted the server after changing the config. did the (re-)start command print out anything?
<junix> i did
<junix> nothing in the logs
<incorrect> hmm, i guess lh_config -b net doesn't generate me a netboot release
<ha1331> I managed to make my ubuntu server unbootable. The thing is, that I had my /boot on /dev/sdd2 and wanted to use /dev/sda2. I mounted the /dev/sda2, copied the contents of the orginal /boot to it. edited the /etc/fstab and did grub-install.... Now all that happens is that the machine boots to grub, and I can even select the image I want to use, like before, but it doesn't exist. I think that it still tries to use the /dev/sdd2 for /boot. Is ther
<Gena01> hi, so I installed Ubuntu Server 9.04 yesterday, converting over from Mandriva, and now I am seeing something strange in the command-line.. when I do php -i | less arrrow keys don't work, but everything is fine when I do ls -alp |less
<Gena01> This is the first time I see less behaving differently in various circumstances
<Hecate> ha1331, since you moved the bood manager from one disk to another, did you adjust the hdd boot sequence?
<Hecate> (in the bios)
<ha1331> Hecate no need to, I'm pretty sure that the boot manager was installed to /dev/sda in the first place
<ha1331> Hecate and also, it still loads the grub, even if the /dev/sdd isn't in the machine anymore
<Hecate> alright. sure you adjusted the grub-config, so it's looking for the images on the right disk?
<Hecate> that might be your issue.
<ha1331> couldn't even find grub.conf anywhere
<Hecate> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ha1331> hmm
<Hecate> it's probaly looking for the images in a wrong place.
<ha1331> not sure if I did that, but I'm thinking not, cause at some point I did see reference to (hd3,1) or similar
<ha1331> can it be done from grub shell?
<junix> Hecate: brb allergies attacking
<Hecate> hay-fever? i h8 that crap. hit me pretty hard this summer, too.
<ScottK> ha1331: It can.  Or you can boot a live CD.
<ha1331> other question, can I use non-hotplug sata drive on HP Proliant ML350 G5. Manual states that one can use SATA drives, but can I use non hot-pluggable?
<junix> Hecate: yeah
<junix> Hecate: maple, rag-weedm pollken
<Hecate> ha1331, you should even be able to do that on the fly using the grub-menu. (using the e-key, etc.)
<Hecate> im not entirely sure, though
<ha1331> maaaan, this surely is not my day...
<junix> Hecate: port 21 is opened up on 0.0.0.0
<Hecate> sounds good. proftp being the application associated with it?
<tclineks> how do i change to the virtual kernel? i installed it but it don't get an initrd image from it
<junix> no
<junix> inetd
<ha1331> I even tried to do the root (hd0,1) and then setup(hd0). It seems not to find /boot/grub/stage1 but instead it finds /grub/stage1 and at the end it says succeeded... after reboot, still the same situation
<Hecate> junix, if i were you, i'd drop that piece of s***.
<junix> Hecate: what do you meanm?
<Hecate> inetd
<junix> i installed proftpd
<junix> inetd is old...shouldn't it be xinetd?
<Hecate> i prefer not using any inetd+derivates at all. just complicates things a lot.
<junix> i see
<Hecate> and with the internet being mroe and more hostile, inetd could pose a threat, as restarting deamons frequently makes them a possible point of assault for dos-attacks.
<jcastro> iirc proftpd asks you a debconf question if you want standalone or whatever
<orudie> is it possible to host own irc server ?
<ha1331> orudie yes
<orudie> any details on this ha1331 ?
<teckfatt> hey, is that normal to have like 0.05% of error packets in a busy network/server?
<incorrect> can anyone point me in the right direction to generate my own custom kernel and initrd for a pxe boot install?
<junix> Hecate: i'm debating on going back to vsftpd....it was easier
<Hecate> yes it is
<ha1331> orudie: nope, never done that, but have used one that was hosted on computer at the end of DSL line
<junix> but can't do as much
<Hecate> junix, nowadays boxes do have such huge amounts of ram, that having deamons run all the time has advantages. decreases latency, saves i/o and cpu-time. inetd is in my opinion a relict from before the cold war. ;)
<Hecate> junix, any features you'd miss on vsftpd?
<ha1331> orudie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233146
<junix> the mod_ssh
<ha1331> orudie did Google: ubuntu irc-server install howto
<Hecate> junix, what's it do?
<junix> Hecate: it uses ssh to encrpyt the traffic...
<Hecate> so it acts as if it were an ssh server?
<junix> i think so
<junix> havent set it up\
<tclineks> how do i change to the -virtual kernel?
<Hecate> not using the crappy port- and pasv-methods, which really suck ass, when it comes to routing the encrypted traffic back through one's firewall.
<Hecate> that was one of my major reasons for switching to ssh.
<junix> Hecate: agreed...
<junix> Hecate: there is a Match user option for ssh....
<junix> i'm wondering if that will work
<Hecate> what?
<junix> for openssh
<junix> to do chrooting
<Hecate> it does work. im currently using it.
<junix> oh you are
<Hecate> didnt we talk about that only an hour ago?
<junix> i thought you were doing the Match group
<junix> i would think there is a difference
<tclineks> hm, sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.28-11-virtual did it
<Hecate> junix, im using match group.
<junix> ah ok
<junix> yeah
<Hecate> otherwise i could use ssh to admin my server anymore.
<junix> hmmm
<leonel> dovecot is not picking the arrived mail that is on  /var/spool/mail/username   this with  Jaunty ..
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #322214 in php5 (main) "php incorrectly opens stdin" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322214
<Hecate> junix, another argument against using encrypted ftp: http://scary.beasts.org/security/CESA-2008-002.html and partially http://scarybeastsecurity.blogspot.com/2008/07/on-ftp-ssl-and-broken-interfaces.html (the last one really messes some things up with certain clients)
<junix> Hecate: ok
<Hecate> junix, i'd do a dpkg-reconfigure on proftpd and try to switch to standalone mode. dunno if it's possible and dunno if mod_ssh does what it pretends.
<Hecate> if you want an emphasis on security you CANNOT use encrypted ftp.
<junix> ok
<junix> apprecaite it
<Hecate> you're welcome
<Hecate> so vsftpd is not an option and proftpd+mod_ssh only can case it does what i think it does.
<junix> well vsftpd is an option still
<junix> it will be the option if i can't get this working...
<junix> i can still have ppl use ftp
<Hecate> depending on how paranoid you are ;)
<Hecate> just try to get proftpd working
<Hecate> it appears to be the best solution, to me.
<Hecate> junix, are you sure there is a mod_ssh for proftpd? all i stumbled upon so far, is mod_ssl.
<junix> its on the website
<ha1331> still no luck... Any ideas howto fix grub from grub shell? I think I need to modify menu.lst, like Hecate pointed out.
<Hecate> junix, all google finds is mod_ssl or request for a mod_ssh on the forums, see for yourself: http://www.google.de/search?q=mod_ssh+site:proftpd.org&hl=de&start=0&sa=N
<ha1331> would be awesome to fix permanently, but I would be satisfied if I could just get it to boot. I can re-install the whole system on later date
<Hecate> there must be a method to fix it without a reinstall.
<Hecate> lacking the knowledge on how to do it with the grub shell id just use a live cd
<ha1331> Hecate: I bet there is, but I'm feeling bit too simple to achieve that :). LiveCd isn't an option currently, there is no CD-drive at the moment
<junix> Hecate: i have to create a ssl cert like i would for mod_ssl on apache
<junix> geez
<Hecate> so it's probably just encrypted ftp.
<Hecate> ha1331, maybe a bootable usb stick?
<ha1331> Hecate :D that sound's like an all nighter
<Hecate> not at all. since intrepid ubuntu's capable of converting an iso image into a bootable usb-stick in a jiffy.
<Hecate> system > administration > create usb startup disk
<Hecate> if that's not an option either, i'm afraid you'll have to find out how to do it, yourself.
<Hecate> maybe #grub ?
<ha1331> Hecate haha, awesome. Found cd-drive!
<ha1331> Hecate so, what should I burn on a cd? Normal installation cd or something else?
<Hecate> the common live-cd should do it.
<ha1331> Hecate: And you think that I can fix the issue using it?
<Hecate> (idea: what about just plugging the disk into another computer?)
<ha1331> Hecate only windows machines availeable
<Hecate> that sucks
<ha1331> Hecate Amen to that
<Hecate> yes, i think it should be possible.
<ha1331> Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop (the latest version) this is what I need?
<Hecate> what's the server running?
<ha1331> 9.04 server
<Hecate> yes, go for 9.04 desktop then.
<Hecate> make sure you choose the same architecture.
<Hecate> 32bit live-cd + chrooting into 64bit-system + exec'ing grub-install/update-grub ain't such a good idea.
<Hecate> i'll be right back - hopefully. upgrading to jaunty.
<infinity> ha1331: You can just edit the grub command line from the boot menu, if it's just menu.lst that's broken.
<infinity> ha1331: No need for rescue CDs for that.
<infinity> ha1331: Select the boot stanza you want, hit "e" for edit, and fix it to be correct, then boot.
<ha1331> infinity not sure what to fix
<infinity> ha1331: Depends on what's going wrong, I suppose.  Bad path (superfluous /boot in the kernel path can happen, if you grub-install on a partition when it's not listed in fstab/mtab at the time), bad hd() specification, etc.
<infinity> ha1331: But all of that can be mangled from the boot menu... Assuming you're getting a menu at all.
<infinity> ha1331: If you're not getting to a stage2 menu, then you have bigger problems and, yes, need to fix it from a rescue CD or the like.
<embrik> I want all my 100 workstations to shut down at 1800 each night. Therefore I made a crontab with this line in it: 00 18 * * * halt -p But nothing happened.
<anthony1x> is it a good idea to run HIDSs and NIDSs and similar software also on _desktop_ linux systems? or does it only make sense to do that on servers?
<bn43> hi I'd like to know how far the ubuntu server for small business coming along?  I read about an smeserver type server?
<stickystyle> embrik: did you put the shutdown in a crontab that has permissions to shutdown? e.g. /etc/cron.d or root's crontab
<bn43> hi I'd like to know how far the ubuntu server for small business coming along?  I read about an smeserver type server?
<stickystyle> bn43: I'm not aware of anyone working on it (not that I have any inside knowledge), it has been brought up a few times on the ubuntu-server mailing list - but I don't think anyone has started building something.  But I may be wrong.
<NCommander> bn43: smeserver?
<stickystyle> bn43: your talking about this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmallBusinessServer right?
<bn43> stickystyle: yes! that one
<bn43> NCommander: www.contribs.org
<stickystyle> bn43: yeah, looking at the wiki page it doesn't look like anyone has really started to run with the idea past brainstorming.
<bn43> thats a shame! I was hoping shuttleworth would put some investment behind that - there's a real demand for it
<ivoks> which one?
<yann2> bn43 > what do you think would be the benefits over the standard ubuntu server?
<stickystyle> bn43: Don't quote me on any of this though, someone may be doing it.  Im just a guy that reads mailing lists and wikis ;)
<bn43> yann2: simple easy setup like smeserver
<bn43> easy coniguration and administration for the non-tech savvy
<yann2> you want an active directory + exchange + sharepoint + mssql all on one server? I hope you got plans for good backup :)
<ball> Does Ubuntu Server make use of SpeedStep (where present)?
<ivoks> 9.04 yes
<ball> ivoks: thanks
<ball> ivoks: is that also true for CnQ on AMD gear?
<ivoks> should be, yes
<ivoks> i haven't tested it on amd
<ball> okay, I'll give that a try when I have appropriate hardware to hand.
<ivoks> ball: it should work, it's based on the same technology as desktop version
<ivoks> uh... buzzwords :)
<ball> ivoks: I'm just getting into the desktop version.
<ball> ivoks: I've been running the server for a while, but still haven't learned much about it.  For my purposes it JustWorks[tm]
<ivoks> ball: kirkland made an effort of making 9.04 as green as possible
<ball> ivoks: is it possible to upgrade an 8.10 server to 9.04 in-situ, without reinstalling?
<ivoks> ball: so, hibernating and suspending servers is supported on hardware that supports it
<ivoks> ball: yes, run do-release-upgrade
<ball> Okay, let me try to ssh in now.
<ivoks> you'll need one reboot at the end of the process
 * kirkland hugs a tree, and ivoks 
 * ivoks awwww...
<ball> I think that's another good reason to give Ubuntu Server serious consideration.
<ivoks> sure is
<ball> I wish I'd partitioned this server differently, it would have eased the migration to Ubuntu
<ivoks> ball: if you have ipmi card in your server, that would round up whole thing
<ivoks> no space? :)
<ball> Is ipmi LOM?
<ivoks> yes
<ball> ivoks: we have three drives and the man from HP said that RAID-1 was "impossible"
<ball> ...so we have RAID-5
<ivoks> well raid1 is impossible with three drives
<ball> ivoks: it's not, but even if I had to pull one of the drives I would rather we did that
<ball> (that's why I ordered three drives in the first place)
<ivoks> well, you can do raid11
<ball> You can have the mirror + one hot standby
<ball> (with three)
<ivoks> oh... or that
<ball> How well does Ubuntu work with an HP SmartArray E200 RAID board?
<ivoks> very well
<ball> Will I be able to ask Ubuntu about the health of each drive?
<ball> (and the array in general)
<ivoks> smart?
<ivoks> yes
<ball> The OS I run now works well, but doesn't let me check the array remotely
<ball> ...which I consider a problem.
<ivoks> with hp tools?
<ivoks> as for array, i'm not sure
<ball> ivoks: HP tools aren't available for NetBSD afaik, though perhaps they'd work if I installed Linux emulation
<ivoks> i'm not sure hp provides tools for ubuntu
<ivoks> yet :(
<ball> ivoks: wouldn't they just have to be Linux tools?
<ball> I know we bought this with some Linux installed
<ball> ...not sure which one.
<ivoks> since those tools aren't open source and they use some hp's drivers and they ship only binaries, they support only some distributions
<ball> Ah, okay.
<ivoks> but since hp and canonical are getting friendly, we might expect those tools for ubuntu too
<ball> Perhaps I should badger HP for Ubuntu Server support.
<foxbuntu> ball, iirc HP is working on it
<jeff__> hey, where is the ubuntu-server metapackage in ubuntu jaunty?
<ivoks> no such thing
<jeff__> why?
<ivoks> what would you expect from ubuntu-server metapackage?
<ball> foxbuntu: That would be good.
<jeff__> the same thing as ubuntu-desktop, only for ubuntu server
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> so, which service should ubuntu-server package install?
<jeff__> its been in every version
<jeff__> lamp
<ivoks> only lamp is server?
<ivoks> and what if i want mail server?
<jeff__> i can install all the individual components, it just makes everything simple
<ivoks> you can install task, not a metapackage
<ivoks> there was never ubuntu-server metapackage
<jeff__> whats task?
<ivoks> run tasksel
<ivoks> and select LAMP server
<jeff__> arrite
<ivoks> mathiaz: welcome back ;)
<ball> Hello mathiaz
<ball> Does Ubuntu Server ship with Samba?
<mathiaz> ivoks: hi
<ivoks> ball: yes
<mathiaz> ivoks: how are you doing? celebrating the release of jaunty?
<ivoks> ball: you can install it
<ivoks> mathiaz: haven't you seen the picture i took at the top of the world in jaunty's t-shirt? :)
<ball> ivoks: are there any handy configuration tools?  I seem to remember the config file was a bit of a challenge.
<mathiaz> ivoks: I think I saw it :)
<ivoks> ball: nope :/
<mathiaz> ivoks: where was this actually taken?
<ivoks> mathiaz: at 3500 meters, moelltaler, austria
<ball> ivoks: hopefully I can bring my config file with me then, or portions of it at least.
<mathiaz> ivoks: ah - Austria
<ball> ivoks: are you dancing around the world?
<mathiaz> ivoks: it's *not* the top of the world ;)
<ivoks> mathiaz: it's not, but it looked like that :D
<mathiaz> ivoks: anyway - do you arleady have ideas for karmic?
<ivoks> mathiaz: of course... my favourite is ldap backend for mail task
<ivoks> + apache studio as configuration tool
<mathiaz> ivoks: seems like good plans.
<ivoks> there are other too... like linuxha instead of redhat cluster suite
<mathiaz> ivoks: for the latter, the problem is that apache studio relies on eclipse
<ivoks> or, to have both of them
<mathiaz> ivoks: and eclipse is not maintained in Debian/Ubuntu for now.
<ivoks> i know
<mathiaz> ivoks: IIRC we're still shipping eclipse 3.2
<mathiaz> ivoks: however there will be a session about eclipse at UDS
<ball> Eclipse the editor/IDE?
<ivoks> ball: yes
<ivoks> ball: but eclipse is much more than IDE
<ScottK> mathiaz: Eclipse is a beast (I've touched it before I knew better).  I doubt a session will change much unless Canonical decides to apply resources to Eclipse.
<ball> ivoks: I've not used it, I thought it was an IDE.
<ivoks> ScottK: do you have ldap servers anywhere?
<ScottK> ivoks: No.  Sorry.
<ivoks> ScottK: too bad, cause there is a perfect application based on eclipse for managing ldap
<ivoks> having eclipse in ubuntu as supported would be a great step to having a tool for managing ldap
<ivoks> if we can manage ldap, we can put 'everything' in it
<ScottK> Yep.
<mathiaz> ScottK: I agree with you. May be the session will be enough to convince that ressource should be put on maintaining eclipse.
<jmedina> ivoks: is eclipse needed for apache directory studio? I tought it only required java
<ivoks> jmedina: you can get it as a plugin for eclipse
<mathiaz> ivoks: right - I've got some plans for ldap and directory too.
<ivoks> jmedina: or you can download whole package (apache uds + eclipse)
<ivoks> mathiaz: great
<ball> It's going to be a pain to upgrade this box.  I wish we could afford a matched pair.
<mathiaz> ivoks: the first step is to put user and groups in the directory and make sure relevant applications can leverage that info
<ivoks> of course
<jmedina> ivoks: :O, I never think about it, I always downloaded 70M tar
<mathiaz> ivoks: such as postfix, dovecot, apache, etc...
<ivoks> mathiaz: i'm already doing some testing with that
<mathiaz> ivoks: I'm looking into freeipa and see how we could integrate that.
<mathiaz> ivoks: especially the management console.
<jmedina> freeipa uses FDS, isnt, it?
<mathiaz> ivoks: I also talked to howard chu (from openldap) yesterday and he told me that he added support from pam_ldap to slapd now
<mathiaz> jmedina: yes - one of the change would be to replace it with openldap.
<jmedina> I think there is no integration for mixed envirements with windows
<mathiaz> ivoks: now you can use an local slapd to handle nss and pam.
<ball> Is it difficult to put LTSP on Ubuntu Server?
<ivoks> that's awsome
<jmedina> mathiaz: how is that?
<mathiaz> jmedina: there is a slapi plugin to handle windows synchronisation (for user)
<jmedina> mathiaz: I mean store SAM in ldap/freeipa, not to sync with AD
<jmedina> mathiaz: or is something different?
<mathiaz> jmedina: it's a sync with AD.
<mathiaz> jmedina: you can't use freeipa as a backend for AD.
<mathiaz> jmedina: we'll have to wait for samba4 to be able to do that.
<jmedina> mathiaz: no I dont want AD, I just want to store windows info in ldap, something like samba/ldap
<foxbuntu> ball, define difficult :)
<mathiaz> jmedina: ah ok. You can already do that.
<jmedina> I already have a few setups with samba/ldap for domain controller
<jmedina> with openldap
<mathiaz> jmedina: there is a samba schema to be able to store machine information and relevant user information in the DIT
<mathiaz> jmedina: and then configure samba 3 to use ldap as its backend.
<jmedina> mathiaz: yes, but not for freeipa
<mathiaz> jdstrand: true. 1.2 doesn't support that IIRC
<jmedina> AFAIK, with freeipa you can store PKI, tickets, users in ldap mostly for a unix netowork
<mathiaz> jmedina: ^^
<mathiaz> jmedina: however the next version of freeipa support machine.
<jmedina> one thing to consider is a full integration with kerberos, lots of users want that for SSO, I see you are using mit kerberos, but most people use heimdal even samba 4
<mathiaz> jmedina: what do you mean by most people?
<ball> I have to go, sorry
<mathiaz> jmedina: I know that both samba4 and openldap prefer heimdal.
<jmedina> well most people I know, most documentation in the internet
<mathiaz> jmedina: but large deployments are using MIT keberos.
<mathiaz> jmedina: the latest version of MIT (1.7) can generate AD style tickets.
<mathiaz> jmedina: likewise-open uses MIT kerberos as their library.
<jmedina> that is good, I really dont have real experience deploying kerberos
<maswan> the heimdal user tools are a bit friendlier according to most folks
<ivoks> oh, fun... i can't access one server after reboot; on friday night...
<mathiaz> jmedina: and MIT kerberos is the default in Debian.
<maswan> including me. :)
<jmedina> AD was originally based on mit kerberos implementation, isnt it?
<mathiaz> jmedina: I don't know.
<maswan> anyway, mixing mit and heimdal kerberos isn't a problem. it's just the user tools that behave slightly different, there is a proper protocol standard, etc.
<maswan> so if you go for one, you don't have to rebuild things that link to the other
<jmedina> mathiaz: thanks for the explanation
<jmedina> so lets study mit kerb :D
<jmedina> here in mexico more and more customers are asking for ubuntu servers, even in goverment
<mathiaz> maswan: I'm not sure you can just swap in the heimdal client library and everything works out of the box.
<mathiaz> maswan: IIRC you'd have to recompile the application to use the new kerberos library.
<mathiaz> maswan: however debian has done a great jobs at making this as easy as possible.
<jmedina> ivoks: have you used kerberos with ldap backend?
<ivoks> jmedina: no
<ivoks> i haven't used kerberos at all
<ivoks> i'm scared of it
<ivoks> :)
<jmedina> I'd like to start working with that
<jmedina> ivoks: me too
<jmedina> :D
<maswan> mathiaz: I was saying that you don't have to
<maswan> mathiaz: you can have applications with both
<jmedina> mathiaz: is there any post or something about slapd nss pam integration ?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #366294 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script killed by signal (Broken pipe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366294
<LyonJT> how do you restart services?
<LyonJT> i can''t remember where the folder is
<jmedina> LyonJT: /etc/init.d/?
<jmedina> LyonJT: you can use invoke-rc.d servicename start|stop|restart|reload
<ivoks> take care
<mathiaz> jmedina: nope - howard told me about it during our conversation yesterday
<mathiaz> jmedina: I then looked at the cvs changelogs.
<mathiaz> jmedina: he did most of the work last week.
<jmedina> mathiaz: after 2.4.16
<mathiaz> jmedina: yes - so it should be available in 2.4.17
<jmedina> :(
<mathiaz> jmedina: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openldap/main-src/changes
<jmedina> mathiaz: and does it to? it is a replacement for padl nss_ldap?
<mathiaz> jmedina: ^^ you can browse the changelogs.
<mathiaz> jmedina: it's a replacement for both nss_ldap and pam_ldap
<jmedina> :O
<mathiaz> jmedina: nss_ldap support has been available for quite some time.
<mathiaz> jmedina: it's actually available in intrepid.
<jmedina> that i good, most ldap problems  I have faced are nss+pam related
<mathiaz> jmedina: the nss overlay is in slapd.
<PleXuS> hi all
<PleXuS> anyone running 9.04 on server ?
<ball> PleXuS: ask me again tomorrow ;-)
<PleXuS> lol
<PleXuS> ball, i am scared to upgrade
<PleXuS> :)
<ball> Backup early and often
<PleXuS> yeah thats my bad point.. :)
<ball> I'm going to back up my data directories when I get home and then try an in-situ upgrade
<PleXuS> ball, any good backup tool for linux?
<ball> PleXuS: I use "tar"
<cemc> PleXuS: tar czpf :)
<PleXuS> aah ok that way :)
<PleXuS> no 7zip ? :)
<ball> I don't know what 7zip is.
<PleXuS> 7z is the extension i think
<cemc> kinda like zip, but 7 times better :))
<PleXuS> the best compression algorythm around :)
<ball> gzip works for me.
<ball> I'd be wary of moving to something I haven't used for the last ten years ;-)
<cemc> I'm using tar | nc to another machine, then mksquashfs for archiving
<ball> I use rsync too
<ball> "belt & braces"
<cemc> or if you have the / partition separat from say the big partition with all the data on it,
<cemc> you just boot with livecd, make a dd from the partition, the upgrade
<cemc> if it's doesn't come ut right, you can dd back
<cemc> nothing lost, just some time maybe
<cemc> damn how I suck at typing today...
<PleXuS> lol
<sourcemaker> how can I setup an ubuntu deployment server?
<NCommander> sourcemaker: deployment server?
<sourcemaker> I would like to download all required packages for my clients (ubuntu+kubuntu) in background at night... and deploy all updates to the clients when they become online
<sourcemaker> I have a very slow internet connection... and downloading all packages via apt is very slow and time consumung
<sourcemaker> apt-mirror is not possible... because it downloads all packages (complete sync)
<sourcemaker> apt-proxy downloads all required files... if there are not in sync (caching)
<sourcemaker> so what's ther alternative tool? like specify the installed software components and download the updates via server...
<sourcemaker> for example: my server downloads all kde updates at night and my client receives the update in the morning... (if the download is complete)
<foxbuntu> sourcemaker, I think you can limit apt-mirror by source to keep the packages you need to a minimum
<sourcemaker> foxbuntu: but I can limit apt-mirror via all my installed software components?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> sourcemaker, but I think you could prob do some crazy magic with rsync + dpkg -l + a ppa
<foxbuntu> sourcemaker, essentially build your own package list that points to the correct archives based on your installed package list
<foxbuntu> and then apply that to apt-mirror
<foxbuntu> im not really sure if that would work or not....but I think it might
<sbeattie> sourcemaker: if you point your clients at an apt-cacher or apt-cacher-ng proxy, the packages will only get downloaded once.
<sbeattie> sourcemaker: you could then have a sacrificial client that updates via cron during the night so that updated packages have arrived in the morning.
<sourcemaker> foxbuntu: ok
<sbeattie> (you may want to have a sacrificial client per architecture you support to ensure you get each archs versions of the updates.)
<foxbuntu> sourcemaker, I guess to answer the root of your question, no nothing quite fits what you are looking for, but its Ubuntu, it can also be created :)
<sourcemaker> foxbuntu: ok... I will develop this missing feature by my self :-)
<sourcemaker> foxbuntu: can I configure apt-proxy to download the packages in background?
<sourcemaker> foxbuntu: so that my client starts the initial download progress?
<sourcemaker> foxbuntu: without staying connected
<foxbuntu> sourcemaker, idk, worry
<foxbuntu> s/worry/sorry
<LyonJT> how can i restart webmin from init.d?
<LyonJT> what would the command be
<LyonJT> what would be the command if i wanted to restart webmin?
<VK7HSE> LyonJT:   sudo service webmin restart
<gewt> i hate the installer
<gewt> i don't think it even installed grub (proeprly)
<gewt> i blame lvm
<ha1331> Any ideas why brand new Proliant ML350 G5 gets drasticly slower transfer speeds than proliant ML110 on exact same disk?
<ha1331> when I do: time dd if=/dev/zero of=/serverData/fast/d1p0/vm8.img bs=1024k count=1000 I get 80-105MB/s on ML350 but when I had it on ML110 I got ~250MB/s
#ubuntu-server 2009-04-25
<ha1331> it's bit disturbin, considering that the ML110 is dual core, pricing just 500€ and still it manages to humiliate ML350 that is quad core and in the 2000€ price range
<ha1331> 4x price less than half the performance... smells weird to me....
<ha1331> when I do: dd if=/dev/zero of=/serverData/fast/d1p0/vm8.img bs=1024k count=1000 Iget 80-105MB/s on ML350 but when I had it on ML110 I got ~250MB/s
<ha1331> sorry
<foxbuntu> ha1331, its likely your raid core card on the ML350, I suggest you make sure you have the latest firmware for both the Disk and RAID controller installed
<foxbuntu> ha1331, I use the ML350 G5 allot, its a great platform for the Small-to-Medium business world
<cybersplice> Do any of you fine folks cluster with ubuntu?
<foxbuntu> !ask | cybersplice
<ubottu> cybersplice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cybersplice> Ok. Does anyone have a workaround for the infuriating bug in the pacemaker package?
<cybersplice> As they say in the east midlands: bigger.
<cybersplice> Bugger! Damned word substitution.
<ha1331> foxbuntu: machinis brand new, like two days old. It could still have old firmware? Disk is kingston ssd now e-series 32G
<ha1331> controller is E200i 128M with the battery package
<foxbuntu> ha1331, yeah they ship with old firmware
<foxbuntu> ha1331, almost always need to upgrade them
<ha1331> disapointing is the word that comes to mind....
<foxbuntu> ha1331, every mfg does it
<foxbuntu> ha1331, they include the latest on their smartstart disk, but you cant install Ubuntu with that
<ha1331> how can I do that, is it possible using linux, or am I going to install some windows to use some awesome flash utility in dos?
<foxbuntu> ha1331, naw you should be able to flash it from Ubuntu as well
<ha1331> foxbuntu: You think that old firmware can explain performance loss from 250MB/s to 80-100MB/s?
<foxbuntu> ha1331, yup
<ha1331> it's just mind puzzling because the ML110 has some crappu soft raid and still it manages to outperform
<foxbuntu> ha1331, I have seen a firmware mismatch between disk and controller cause a loss of 15% before
<ha1331> 15% is nothing... we are talking about over 60%
<foxbuntu> ha1331, Im talking just one version difference
<ha1331> ok
<foxbuntu> I have seen controller firmware on a dell server cripple the server
<ha1331>  if nothing else helps, I'm gonna buy some 50$ sata controller and do soft raid. That would seriously suck tho.
<foxbuntu> ha1331, you need to make sure all the firmware on that thing is up to date
<foxbuntu> ha1331, are you on SATA drives or SAS with the ML350?
<ha1331> have 2* 146G 10k sas on raid 1 and one Kingston ssd, waiting to get another to get them on raid 1 also
<foxbuntu> are you running the SSD for the OS or the SAS?
<ha1331> ssd is sata
<ha1331> sas for os
<ha1331> planning to put db and websites on the ssd
<foxbuntu> so the speed test you did was from SAS -> SATA?
<foxbuntu> or SATA -> SAS
<foxbuntu> or SAS -> SAS?
<ha1331> when I do: dd if=/dev/zero of=/serverData/fast/d1p0/vm8.img bs=1024k count=1000 Iget 80-105MB/s on ML350 but when I had it on ML110 I got ~250MB/s
<ha1331> that on ssd
<foxbuntu> oh
<ha1331> sas gets me about 80MB/s
<foxbuntu> so the speed issues is with the SSD
<foxbuntu> on SATA
<ha1331> well, same disk used on both machines
<ha1331> and sas gives me 70-80MB/s
<ha1331> on ML110 Iget 45-55MB/s
<foxbuntu> well you will take a big performance hit with RAID, thats normal
<ha1331> on 7200 SATA
<ha1331> foxbuntudont quite understand that... how can having one disk on real raid controller drop the write speed from 250->80MB/s
<ha1331> that's just stupid
<foxbuntu> ha1331, you said SAS was RAID1
<foxbuntu> @ 80MB/s
<ha1331> it was and it still out performs the SATA on ML110
<foxbuntu> what?
<foxbuntu> you losing me
<ha1331> ok... starting from the begining
<foxbuntu> ha1331, what is the current and exact config we are dealing with
<foxbuntu> ML350 only
<ha1331> I have two machines... ML110 with 2x250G 7200RPM sata on raid 1 and ML350 with 2x 146G/10k/rpm on raid 1. Then I have one Kingston ssd disk. If I put it to ML110 I get ¨250MB/s, on ML350 I get 80-100MB/s
<ha1331> using the onboard Smart array e200i 128MB with the battery pack
<ha1331> on ML350
<ha1331> ML110 uses some crappy soft raid
<foxbuntu> ha1331, ok, on the ML350 G5 as I recall, there are a few on-board sata ports and then then a port on the controller (that is if its the PCIe SAS Contoller)
<ha1331> it's onboard
<foxbuntu> where did you plug in the sata for the SSD on the ML350
<foxbuntu> ok
<ha1331> using the bay infront
<ha1331> it's sas afterall
<foxbuntu> what is sas?
<ha1331> and no other option, there is no sata ports on boarad
<ha1331> the controller is SAS
<foxbuntu> right
<VK7HSE> foxbuntu:  Special Air Service! :P
<ha1331> one could say it's really special....flying reeeeeally slow
<foxbuntu> VK7HSE, I might be more entertained if I wasn't so frustrated with the moving target ;)
<VK7HSE> foxbuntu:  LOL !!!
<foxbuntu> ha1331, one thing you might check on the ML350, is how the BIOS is configured for the SATA ports
<ha1331> foxbuntu ok, I can definately do that, but I'm not sure there actually is setting for the ports.
 * foxbuntu notes that he normally changes clients $150/hr for this kind of support
<foxbuntu> ha1331, I am pretty sure there are options for the ob-board sata (I think something to do with raid emulation mode or similar)
<ha1331> foxbuntu don't want to waste your time if your busy or getting frustrated
<foxbuntu> ha1331, no, its fine I don't mind helping in here. Im just busting on you a little bit. The frustration comes from an IRC communication barrier
<ha1331> ok, good to know. Just dont like to waste other peoples time, even in irc or internet in general. Grateful for the help I get.
<foxbuntu> ha1331, I believe in the community and I get allot from it, and try to give as much back
<ha1331> booting the server now
<ha1331> let's see what I can find
<foxbuntu> k
<ha1331> only thing on bios that even mentions smart array or similar is the setting for IRQ
<ha1331> there is the cnfigurtion possibility of the arrays during boot, but one can only manage the arrays
<ha1331> definately nothing with ports anywhere
<ha1331> browsed thru every menu on bios
<ha1331> I bet I need some software to interct with the controller, cause I "know" that one can even set the ratio for read and write memory
<foxbuntu> ha1331, on boot you can access the array controller
<foxbuntu> ha1331, did the server come with a license of windows?
<foxbuntu> or do you have one?
 * foxbuntu really hates to suggest this, but it might b the easiest
<foxbuntu> ha1331, just slap a copy of windows on it, download the HP PSP, get it all up to date (firmware, BIOS ect) and then reload it with Ubuntu
<foxbuntu> be sure to install windows with the SmartStart disk
<ha1331> nope, no windows license... have done lot of suggesting, blackmailing and yelling to get rid of windows at the work
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> lets have a look at the firmware and such for that machine
<ha1331> when I access the array configuration utility on boot, it says Note: fr more configuration options use the HP Array configuratin utility
<foxbuntu> oh they have debian releases now
<foxbuntu> oh just for the mgmt app
<ha1331> only thing to do on Option Rom Configuration utility is to manage the array
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> :/
<ha1331> suck's to be me... glad the owner doesn't understand anything even related to computers.... i'm on a personal mission, after all I spent about 4000€ of the owners money on this thing .9
<foxbuntu> well another option would be to install a trial of VMWare ESX 3.5 on it, they do support firmware and such from that as well
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> looks like only the BIOS though
<ha1331> one would think that hp had some options for the sane people avoiding windows on servers
<foxbuntu> they do
<foxbuntu> they support quite a few more than most
<foxbuntu> Im just trying to find your best option
<ha1331> ok, thanks for that
<ha1331> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DriverDownload.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=3182559&taskId=135&prodTypeId=329290&prodSeriesId=1157688&lang=en&cc=us&submit=Go%20%C2%BB
<ha1331> no debian or ubuntu tho
<foxbuntu> ha1331, here ya go :) http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=0&prodSeriesId=1121586&prodNameId=3279711&swEnvOID=1068&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=MTX-3d1aaa0b48c04b628789e598d3
<foxbuntu> an o/s independant firmware update disk
<foxbuntu> thats what I was looking for
<ha1331> awesome.... if it wouldn't be gayish, I'dd say that I love you...
<foxbuntu> lol
<ha1331> downloading
<foxbuntu> I thought they had one, but the stopped shipping with the servers some time ago
<ha1331> this should work, using my last disk to burn it and it's dvd :D
<foxbuntu> ha1331, I prob maintain 40 or so of these ML350 G5s
<ha1331> foxbuntu what do you think about the machine?
<foxbuntu> I love them, recommend them to all my clients.
<twb> ha1331: you don't know that foxbuntu is a feller.
<ha1331> I already ordered more memory and another ssd. In week or so I should have 10G ram and raid 1 ssd array for db and web-server
<foxbuntu> ha1331, seems a bit overkill for that, but...meh to each their own I guess
<ha1331> foxbuntu: well... not my money and the owner wanted to get it right on the first try :D
<foxbuntu> ha1331, what you might want to consider, VMWare ESXi as a host and then split the DB and Apache up
<ha1331> isn't there performance loss for using that?
<foxbuntu> not really
<foxbuntu> I mean there is but...
<ha1331> so, it's better than the KVM on linux?
<foxbuntu> oh yeah
<foxbuntu> lots better
<foxbuntu> light years better
<ha1331> how much does it cost to get one of those?
<foxbuntu> ESXi is free
<ha1331> really?
<foxbuntu> yup
<ha1331> that's cool
<twb> ITYM free-of-charge
<foxbuntu> twb, ITYM?
<twb> I Think You Mean
<foxbuntu> oh yea
<foxbuntu> not Ubuntu Free, but not cost
<foxbuntu> :)
<twb> Well, it's not "zero cost" any more than Ubuntu is.
<ha1331> so, ESXi is like KVM but better?
<foxbuntu> uh
<foxbuntu> no
<ha1331> :D
<foxbuntu> while its a VM Host, its an O/S
<ha1331> sensing disturbance in the force...
<foxbuntu> not something you install on top of an O/S
<twb> ha1331: KVM is Ubuntu's officially recommended virtualization technology.  It is also the one supported by the vanilla Linux kernel.
<foxbuntu> twb, yeah...
<twb> ESXi is basically a cut-down version of Linux that you can't do anything with, except run virtual environments.
<foxbuntu> yes
<twb> There's no reason you can't do the exact same thing with Ubuntu on the hardware node.
<ha1331> foxbuntu one can manage the ESXi using ssh and all that?
<twb> Whether ESXi or KVM does a better job, is another issue.
<foxbuntu> ha1331, yes, but not reccommended to do so
<twb> Personally I have been consistently appalled with VMWare's other software, particularly vmware-server.
<foxbuntu> twb, ESXi is far better at resource management and has much lower overhead than KVM
<foxbuntu> twb, you can't base things off vmware-server, thats a turd in a basket
<twb> Granted.
<foxbuntu> ha1331, one thing to note, you will want to get more local storage
<foxbuntu> ESXi does not allow iSCSI or anything else, it all has to be local
<foxbuntu> thats the draw back to the freebie version
<ha1331> so basicly I  would install ESXi and on top of that couple of Ubuntu's? Should I expect installation issues, maybe days of googling just to get the keyboard work on the host?
<foxbuntu> if you go to the paid ESX server, its a whole different story
<foxbuntu> ha1331, nope
<foxbuntu> ha1331, I personally run ubuntu-server on ESX
<foxbuntu> works like a charm
<foxbuntu> ESX and ESXi have built in support for Ubuntu
<foxbuntu> and HP has support for ESX :D
<ha1331> storage is not an issue. not expecting to get even 30G of data on next 5years
<foxbuntu> ha1331, not a problem, I just wanted to be clear in my advice
<ha1331> foxbuntu thats nice. Going to get the ESXi now.
<foxbuntu> ha1331, then VMWare allow snapshots as well
<foxbuntu> with the hardware you have, I say its a win
<ha1331> On ESX it supports snapshots?
<ha1331> but not on esxi
<foxbuntu> no ESXi does as well
<ha1331> cool
<foxbuntu> ESXi just doesnt allow all the fancy stuff that ESX can do, like vmware consolidated backup, vsphere, ect
<foxbuntu> vMotion
<foxbuntu> but you only have one host server at this point anyhow
<foxbuntu> so most of that doesnt matter anyhow
<ar> Hi :)
<foxbuntu> ha1331, I deployed my VMWare ESX server and 4 guest o/s's in ~3-4 hours
<ar> Can anyone recommend a free hosting control panel?
<ha1331> okay. I still need to install one xp just because of one crappy software they use, so I might as well install it on esxi instead of kvm on top of ubuntu
<foxbuntu> yup
<ar> please
<foxbuntu> you will get three machines out of this one
<ar> any recommendations form veterans
<foxbuntu> ar, patience is a virtue
<foxbuntu> :)
<ar> ok sorry
<foxbuntu> ha1331, XP will work just fine on ESXi as well
<ha1331> foxbuntu how about i/o performance, what should I expect? db and web server performance wise?
<ha1331> not counting the orginal problem I have :D
<foxbuntu> ha1331, unless you exceed 7500 hits the the DB server / min, you wont see the difference
<ha1331> ok... not expecting that to happen :D
<foxbuntu> ha1331, apache wont even matter
<ha1331> foxbuntu is it possibe to limit the windows installation to one core?
<foxbuntu> ha1331, VMware handle per core operations, you just assign the number of virtual proc you want
<ha1331> Have seen windows xp do pretty odd things and wouldn't want to see it drain all the resources just because it suck's
<foxbuntu> ha1331, and when you assign the ram, it does allocate it, its just the max it will allow the machine to consume, so if your DB server is eating more it wont affect your apache server
<ha1331> that's cool
<foxbuntu> ha1331, you wont have to worry about it
<foxbuntu> ha1331, the resource management in VMware is just awesome
<foxbuntu> ha1331, we are starting to move a bit out of topic, so please join me in #foxmediasystems
<ha1331> sound's cool.
<ar> anyone recommend a starter host control panel?
<twb> If you mean something like cPanel, IMO *every* FOSS solution sucks.
<ar> thanks twb
<ar> is cpanel a FOSS solution?
<Sylphid> hey all im having a problem with a kernel upgrade on my server
<Sylphid> im running 8.04 and upgraded to the 24-23 kernel
<Sylphid> when i try to boot to that kernel grub reports an error 15 file not found on the vmlinuz file
<Sylphid> but the file exists
<Sylphid> could anyone give me an md5sum of theirs please?
<Sylphid> amd64
<ball> Sylphid: ARM
<ball> What was the question?
<Sylphid> when i try to boot to the 24-23-server kernel grub reports an error 15 file not found on the vmlinuz file
<Sylphid> but the file exists
<ball> Ah right.
<twb`> Sylphid: IME most often this is /boot/foo vs. /foo in the menu.lst
<Sylphid> twb`, checked that and everything is fine
<twb`> Go into the grub editor and try to use tab completion to complete the file, and see what it lists.
 * ball attempts an upgrade to Jaunty
<ball> ...then I'll clean up... Jaunty Janitor
<Sylphid> twb, the weird thing is in a grub cli the vmlinuz file will tab complete for the new version .... so i dont see why im getting a file not found error
<twb> Sylphid: are you completing with (hd0,0)/boot, or just /boot?
<Sylphid> twb, im setting my root to (hd0,0)
<Sylphid> then /vmlinuz
<twb> Just "/vmlinuz" is usually a symlink.
<twb> You should be specifying a full kernel.
<Sylphid> it is specified
<Sylphid> sorry was lazy
<Sylphid> =P
<Sylphid> no symlink
<Sylphid> twb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/157645/     heres my grub -19 works -23 doesnt
<twb> I can't see why that wouldn't work
<twb> Unless /boot is 100% full
<twb> (In which case maybe the install failed)
<Sylphid> nope only 23% full
<Sylphid> twb, you wouldnt happen to have a working amd64 24-23 kernel they you could provide an md5sum of the vmlinuz file?
<twb> Sorry, no.
<twb> But the file checksums are in /var/lib/dpkg/list or .../info
<twb> IIRC /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.list
<Sylphid> twb, thanks.... unfortunatly they match
<ar> found a pretty cool hosting control panel http://www.virtualmin.com/video-introduction.html
<Sylphid> ar, AFAIK virtualmin doesnt play nice with ubuntu
<ar> :(
<Sylphid> ar, i believe the supported ubuntu solution is called ebox
<ar> can you suggest to me a good control panel Sylphid
<Sylphid> if i remember correctly
<ar> I have ebox installed
<ar> but it doesnt do emails, and all other things right?
<Sylphid> ar, cant say that i have ever used ebox ... sorry
<ar> yeah I have it installed and really its for quick server management, database back ups and such
<ar> Ubuntu is Debian right?
<ar> http://wiki.debian.org/HostingControlPanels
<twb> ar: that is completely wrong.
<ball> !monkeys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monkeys
<ar> ohh.. sorry
<ball> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<slestak> hi guys,  is sed the right tool to break an existing file into new files at every } char?
<ar> anyone can recommend a good hosting control panel?
<ball> slestak: I use head and tail for that
<twb> 13:15 <dpkg> Ubuntu is based on Debian, but it is not Debian, and it is unlikely to live up to Debian's standards (see <Debian policy>).  Only Debian is supported on #debian.  Use #ubuntu (irc.freenode.net) instead.  Even if the channel happens to be less helpful, support for distributions other than Debian is offtopic on #debian.  See also <based on debian>.
<ball> slestak: but there are probably other tools also
<Sylphid> slestak, awk ... sed.... split....
<Sylphid> slestak, pick your poison
<slestak> vim almost does it.  :1,4 w newfile does the create, but i have to follow it up with deletign the lines manually
<slestak> and i have to do each manually, but at least its is names correctly as it is made
<slestak> split will not do it, it is based on size, not on a arbitrary search pattern
<ball> slestak: head & tail works for me
<slestak> ball: can you give me a hint how that works?
<slestak> i know how those tools work, not sure how they would do this
<ball> slestak: "man head"
<slestak> number of bytes or number of lines, but not "until pattern foo".  the nuber of lines is vraiable
<slestak> im looking at man page now
<ball> slestak: then you want something else, like a programming language
<ball> ...or a stream editor
<slestak> ball: i was over in #sed but didnt seem to get anyone interst to discuss this.  thx for the input.  i was just wanting to see if this was trivial before writing sth.  tyvm
<ball> yvw
<compute32> Hi
<compute32> I have a question about DNS bind9 well an ISP type question.
<Sylphid> slestak, http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/41060-split-file-into-seperate-files.html
<compute32> I was told if I had 2 ip addresses I can host my own domains.
<Sylphid> compute32, i dont believe having 2 ip's would be a requirement
<PhotoJim> compute32: strictly speaking one IP will do if you can find someone else to be your backup DNS.
<slestak> Sylphid: ty, i had not head of csplit
<compute32> I see.  But when they say DNS do they mean hosting the domain name
<compute32> you would still have to register the name with  a registar
<ball> depends
<PhotoJim> compute32: domain names aren't hosted per se.  DNS is hosting the lookup to match your individual fully qualified domain names (e.g. machine.blunky.net) to their IP addresses.
<compute32> PhotoJim: Yes, that's what I meant.  It's nothing but record lookups.
<compute32> but you would still have the register your domain with a registar right?
<PhotoJim> compute32: Yep.
<compute32> I currently have godady. Do you think I can ask them to not host the domain names and I will host it they just regsiter the domain name. Would it be cheaper?
<PhotoJim> compute32: and in that registration you set up what your name servers will be.
<PhotoJim> Probably not cheaper, but it might be.  I haven't used godaddy.  I use a small Canadian registrar.
<compute32> ya, the name servers would be refering to the DNS server?
<PhotoJim> name servers and DNS servers are the same thing :)
<PhotoJim> DNS = domain name server :)
<compute32> ok, I see. I also lookd into ICANN. I want to see how I could become a registar.
<compute32> but it sounds expensive
<PhotoJim> I can't help you there.
<compute32> 10,000 bucks plus I  would have to take a test.
<PhotoJim> I just have a modest little couple of domains, and run them in-house for fun.
<compute32> Right now I am trying to setup a server at my house. I  need to find a way to optimized what I have.
<compute32> I plan to get into a business with the website.
 * ball can't imagine ever having US$ 10,000 spare
<compute32> I been reading up on raid5
<compute32> usally companies get the 10,000 bucks from investors.
 * ball uses RAID5
<ball> ...rather wish I didn't, but that's a separate story
<compute32> Is raid5 bad?
<ball> compute32: depends who you ask, but for my application, RAID-1 would be preferable
<ball> (with a hot standby)
<Sylphid> compute32, raid5 is good ... raid6 is better...... but raid 10 is my favorite =D
<ball> wtf is RAID6?
<slestak> only if it is real raid right, not soft raid
<ball> slestak: soft RAID has some advantages
<slestak> raid 5 with 2 spares i think
<ball> ...but we're doing it in hardware
<Sylphid> Striped set with dual distributed parity.
<slestak> ball: so you can have 2 physical failures and still have everything
<Sylphid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_6#RAID_6
<ball> Sounds like hokum to me ;-)
<ball> Does it matter which 2 drives fail?
<slestak> the ubuntu screen-profiles from Dustin have me really excited.  i might have soem reall use for that, but it involves, wait for it, ....
<ball> ...or can any 2 drives fail?
<slestak> aix
<Sylphid> soft raid can only get you so far .. /boot cannot run any soft raid other than 1
<compute32> Sylphid: whats the difference? I hear they differ by the way  the  hd data is combined.
<compute32> I heard raid6 is slower then raid5 when searching for files.
<slestak> i think performance is better with hardware raid.
<slestak> but cost is much higher
<ball> Sylphid: you may be mistaken there
<Sylphid> compute32, raid 5 is a combination of speed and safety of data
<PhotoJim> slestak: sometimes, but not always, faster
<ball> Sylphid: ah, perhaps that's a Linux constraint though
<Sylphid> ball, its a grub constraint
<ball> Ah okay.
<ball> brb
<compute32> I plan to but a cabnet. So I will modify it to hold all hard drives.
<compute32> how many can you combine hard drives?
<Sylphid> as many as ur chassis will hold
<compute32> I seen server areas where they have like a cabinet that has like millions of hard drives that look internal hard drives. all stacked on each other.
<slestak> Sylphid: tyvm, this did it.  csplit -k -s -f part. hosts.cfg /define/ "{100}" 2>/dev/null
<compute32> chassis hold?
<Sylphid> closest thing to that that comes to mind is a SAN (Storage Area Network)
<slestak> broke it on every instance of teh word "define"
<ball> compute32: as many as you like
<ball> compute32: if you build it right
<compute32> I mean what if you exten the ide cables and connect lets say 500 1 terabytes hard drives to on pc. Is it possible?
<ball> (see Thumper)
<slestak> compute32: not IDE
<Sylphid> compute32, dont use IDE
<ball> lol
<compute32> then what?
<Sylphid> go sata
<ball> SAS ftw
<slestak> or SAS if you have money ;)
<Sylphid> yea if you got money go SAS
<slestak> ooh, SSD
<Sylphid> but sata is a good cheap solution
<slestak> you see the guy on youtube with like a dozen ssd's on his desktop,
<Sylphid> naw dont burn money on SSD unless its a big random write partion
<slestak> s/on/in
<ball> Gah, why didn't I do this upgrade from the console?!!
<Sylphid> like /var
<ball> Now Mrs. ball wants her computer back and I'm mid upgrade
<Sylphid> specifically /var/spool and /var/log
<ball> I wonder what ^C would do
<slestak> ball: in dist-upgrade?
<compute32> ya I will. I plan to buy 2 computers. One to be the main server the other to be the backup.
<ball> slestak: "do-release-upgrade"
<slestak> compute32: whats this business plan?  running your own colo?
<ball> compute32: how much disk space do you need?
<ball> Or rather, how large is your data set?
<Sylphid> compute32, if your working on the cheap check out geeks.com ... they have some good cheap 1U servers
<Sylphid> supermicro has some as well
<compute32> well I plan to try and directly talk to the manufactors I heard they give out over 50% off the retail price of computer hardware.
<ball> compute32: depends who's buying
<slestak> fluent in chines?
<slestak> s/es/ese
<ball> slestak: Ni hau!
<slestak> you no get server for 2 dolla
<compute32> I have 2 domain names one for my company and the other is something like myspace... a social network site that is geared towards gamers.
<compute32> I don't not much space at the start but I need to be prepared to handel  any new heavy traffic.
<slestak> make sure to look at lvm2 or evms when you set up your disks so you can allocate space as needed.
<Sylphid> compute32, if your planing on building up a network make sure to get a good router and switch
<slestak> if you want to save money, get used stuff off lease from a reseller.  lots of places going out of business and have stuff to move.
<compute32> Is their anyway where I can have a computer or  a device that would control turning on the pc/servers So for example if the main server had some errors or down time that some kind of code will detect my main server is down so it sends a signal to the backup server and turn it on and boots it up .
<compute32> Is their a way to share the hard drives between 2 servers?
<ball> i don't s'pose there's any way to roll back a do-release-upgrade?  :-(
<slestak> that is descibing SAN and NAS.
<slestak> ball: you have a backup right?
<ball> compute32: I can wake workstations from the server
<ball> slestak: yes, of course!
<slestak> compute32: if there is a failure that caused an outtage, odds are a software switch will not be suffiecient
<slestak> more likely you will have a machine or service that is limping, and the trick is to determine what is failing before your clients do and resolve it proactivley
<slestak> that is why i am setting up nagios right now.
<ball> brb, need a chair
<slestak> upgrade going that bad?
<slestak> you better sit doen for this...
<ball> I may just fetch the iso for Jaunty and start from scratch
<ball> I interrupted a do-release-upgrade
<ball> ...which I'm sure is not adviseable
<ball> ...and I have no way to undo it, so I'll just wipe it and start from scratch
<ball> I should start the download tonight though
<ball> Hmm... will need Lynx to get the .torrent file
<slestak> i can give you the url and you can wget it
<slestak> ball: which iso you want?
<ball> I have the .torrent now
<ball> lynx ftw
<ball> slestak: it's Ubuntu Server i386 9.04
<slestak> i found a neat tool the other night, curlftpfs
<slestak> fuse mount an ftp site
<ball> it's probably a good thing for me to have a CD on hand anyway.
<slestak> any dev's around?  partularly the guy that did the screen-profiles package?
<slestak> particularly i mean
<ball> I wonder if Linux will recognise my USB IrDA thing
 * ball tries it
<slestak> IrDA?
 * ball nods
<ball> lsusb knows what it is, but I don't know whether that means it'll work
<ball> It happened to be in front of me.
<ball> ...so I plugged it in.
 * ball looks around the room for other things to plug in
<Sylphid> slestak, we were looking an nagios and ran into alot of false positives... so we opted for zenoss, you should check it out
<slestak> how is the configuration?  just as terse?
<slestak> is there a free component?  we have pretty tight margins
<slestak> i zenoss core.  i will read up on it.
<genii> ball: You have the lirc stuff in?
<ball> genii: I don't know what that is.
<genii> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4a-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 477 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<ball> Anyway, my Jaunty ISO is downloading so I'll wipe this box tomorrow and install from scratch
<ball> IrDA != remote control
<genii> ball: Sorry, got confused for a minute
<ball> Downloading at around 746 kbits/sec
<ball> ...hopefully will have it by morning
<ball> ...or tomorrow evening
<ball> Does 557.2 Mbytes sound about right?
<slestak> ball: you could dl the minimal, 10mb
<ball> What's the "component universe" btw?
<ball> slestak: I will do that at some point, but it's worth me having the full monty in my CD case
<ball> ...to carry around with me.
<ball> It seems with Ubuntu that I surrender some control, but gain a lot of productivity in return.
<ball> Example: my NetBSD box is trying to compile rtorrent whereas my Ubuntu box is already well into the download
<ball> well, 5% done
<slestak> Sylphid: is using zope a good thing or a drawback for zenoss?
<slestak> has it been reliable?
<ball> I have to go.
<ball> :-(
<Sylphid> slestak, i havent had any issues with it
<slestak> i will try it out.  thx for the tip.  do you have commercial version, or community?
<slestak> Sylphid: hmmm 2G or ram and 20G of HD for the vmware install.  even though nagios is a pain, it sure is light
<NineTeen67Comet> Haya does anyone know if they make a 1tb (or bigger) IDE hdd? I can only find sata and my server only has IDE.
<ball> Doubtful
<ball> NineTeen67Comet: do you have any free PCIe or PCI slots?
<NineTeen67Comet> damn the luck .. No PCIe on that box .. I've got a couple PCI ide cards but they don't seem to work ..
<NineTeen67Comet> Ultra 133 I think ..
<ball> NineTeen67Comet: time to move to SATA
<NineTeen67Comet> sigh .. yeah ..
<ball> ...or SAS
<NineTeen67Comet> I've got about 17 boxes running and all but one are IDE only .. that's a big ticket to fill ..
<NineTeen67Comet> SAS? Like the Mac uses?
 * ball doesn't know what the Mac uses
<ball> you need 1 Tbyte drives in each of the 17 boxen?
<NineTeen67Comet> No, just on my one media server
<NineTeen67Comet> It has a 500 now that is packed and a 10gig for the OS .. I can add 2 more 500's but I'm not sure how the MythBuntu boxes will see it if all the media isn't in the same directory ..
<ball> So just upgrade the media server.
<ball> One directory can span multiple disks, if that helps.
<lolo> does anyone know why in 9.04 i am only able to connect to my computer (via ssh) throgh the dyndns name. the local ip address dont work
<NineTeen67Comet> thanks ball .. I'm going to go do a little mobo/cpu/
<NineTeen67Comet> hdd shopping .. =)
<ball> NineTeen67Comet: I want WD Caviar Green drives, but I don't have a suitable machine to put them in.
<ball> ...yet.
<NineTeen67Comet> haven't read up on those ..
<NineTeen67Comet> I have been trying to figure out how to share an external USB hard drive out over my network though .. that'd help a ton ..
 * ball prefers FireWire to USB
<phaidros> hi, what is the debian/ubuntu alternative to cfengine?
<twb> phaidros: Ubuntu recommends ebox.
<twb> Oops, wrong thing.
<twb> cfengine ought to work on Ubuntu; there is also a younger alternative called "puppet", which has its own foibles.
<Shapeshifter> Does someone know a wrapper for apt/aptitude or other apt clients that have pretty output? apt-get is awful. As a demo what I call pretty, this is pacman output (archlinux) http://stuff.moritzg.ch/prettypacman.png Is there something like that to wrap around apt* ? Asking, as I want to use ubuntu-server on a few servers and not arch.
<twb> aptitude --visual-preview ?
<PleXuS> anyone has server 9.04 allready installed? :)
<Oli``> I do a lot of python dev (mainly django) and I've installed quite a few things with pypi and easy_install. I'm about to do an upgrade to 9.04 so I assume that I'm going to lose a lot of libs. Is there any way I can a) get a list of what I've installed under python 2.5 so I can install it under 2.6 or b) do something so it automatically goes and finds all the 2.6 packages for the 2.5 stuff I have?
<twb> You'd have better luck asking #python about pypi
<maxb> Where does easy_install install to?
<twb> The cruft(8) package can list every file that was not installed by apt/dpkg, FWIW
<maxb> Is it sensible enough to use /usr/local or does it just chuch stuff in /usr?
<maxb> If everything installed with easy_install is an egg, then it could be as simple as reading /usr[/local]/lib/python2.5/site-packages/setuptools.pth
<Oli``> good point maxb - looks like it's all installed in site-packages
<Oli``> should make things easier to target
 * Oli`` crosses his fingers
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello. I've got a networking question. A friend is opening a studio (music production) and asked if I could help him with his network and web server. He wants to provide wireless (N/g) to his customers while they wait, run his web server in house and provide access to the lan drops in each office (about 6) .. I told him to get an N router, G router and a hub to split it all up. Would this be enough?
<NineTeen67Comet> another friend suggested a smart switch, but i've never played with one before. Is that over kill?
<giovani> waited a whole 4 minutes, wow
<PhotoJim> yup, a little impatient.
<PhotoJim> does anybody actually use hubs anymore?  I guess if you had zero money and you fell into one, why not, but otherwise...
<cheleo> hi there, I installed ubuntu server 9.04
<cheleo> I connected a parallel printer
<cheleo> I installed cups
<cheleo> changed the listening address to listen all interfaces
<cheleo> however I cannot access to CUPS on myip:631
<cheleo> because the webpage says "Forbidden"
<giovani> why would you want it to listen on all interfaces?
<cheleo> what am I missing?
<cheleo> because it's a nat box
<giovani> uh
<giovani> 631 is just the web interface
<giovani> it doesn't need to be on anything but localhost
<cheleo> ok
<cheleo> how can I print?
<giovani> read the howtos for cups/printing
<ninjabox> hi all
<ninjabox> can anyone help me get audio output from my server?
<ninjabox> please?  mistah mistah I need help with my server -.-
<charlesatlas> I just installed mysql 5.0 via synaptic but I'm not able to get it to start
<ninjabox> I'm pretty sure mine was running after reboot automatically
<ninjabox> after I apt-getted it
<charlesatlas> I will try a reboot, thanks.
<ninjabox> np
<ninjabox> exit
<ninjabox> leave
<ninjabox> err
<ninjabox> excuse me -.-
<PleXuS> anyone has server 9.04 allready installed? :)
<PhotoJim> I'm installing mine as we speak.
<PhotoJim> (upgrading, technically)
<ball> I almost installed Ubuntu Server on a production machine today
<giovani> almost?
<ball> giovani: I had a phone call about a server that wouldn't boot
<ball> I was all set to change it to Linux (if I had to reinstall anyway)
<ball> Thankfully I don't have to, but I'm going to run Jaunty at home for a while, to see what the transition will be like.
<macacalbio> hello, if you were thinking of building a ipsec tunnel to your office , which pkg would you use? open or strong swan¿?
<egc> how painful is getting a graphical desktop on ubuntu server?
<egc> i thinking it may be less work than getting ubuntu desktop configured as a server for all the various services
<hads> That's basically the same thing.
<egc> i wonder which direction is easier though
<hads> You need to install the "various services" either way.
<egc> ah
<egc> so i may not gain anything by using the server distro
<egc> i don't need the kernel tuning and such
<hads> You gain the lack of a GUI :)
<egc> yeah, which girlfriends may not appreciate
<macacalbio> someone with a little experience on using ipsec servers? i'm trying to figure out which of the *swans is "the best" (need windows compatibility)
<egc> hads: looks like installing the desktop is one of the things you can pick at install for server edition
<egc> as well as the other services
<qsi> when running kvm my bridge keeps being created with 192.168.122.1 as ip although I have changed it in /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/default.xml to another value, where does this come from?
#ubuntu-server 2009-04-26
<reid_> anyone wanna help me get audio output from my server?
<qsi> hi, what's the preferred way of generating the bridge setup in KVM? in /etc/interfaces or through virsh?
<JorgeJorgesson> Anyone have any luck getting openfire working under Ubuntu?
<JorgeJorgesson> Or any IM server?
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, have you seen this: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-install-openfire-xmpp-jabber.html
<JorgeJorgesson> foxbuntu: yes, and that is how I got this far.
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, alright, well explain your problem or ask your question then.
<JorgeJorgesson> I thought I did earlier.  I cannot log into my openfire server.  I get ssl error from pidgin.
<foxbuntu> ah
<JorgeJorgesson> Kopete also gives an error
<foxbuntu> I didnt see it in the scrollback
<JorgeJorgesson> Not defined though
<foxbuntu> well are there any relevants logs?
<foxbuntu> apache?
<JorgeJorgesson> foxbuntu: I understand and sorry.  Just frustrated
<JorgeJorgesson> foxbuntu: no errors
<foxbuntu> what is the exact error from pidgin?
<JorgeJorgesson> SSL connection failed
<foxbuntu> try this: telnet < ip | url > 5223
<foxbuntu> see if you can connect to the port on the server
<JorgeJorgesson> no such file or directory
<foxbuntu> what was the command you entered?
<JorgeJorgesson> as copied and pasted
<foxbuntu> < ip | url > should be replaced with the ip or url to the server
<foxbuntu> ie 1.1.1.1 or pidgin.somedomain.com
<infinity> (Like "telnet foo.domain.com 5223")
<JorgeJorgesson> telnet < 192.168.2.4 | url > 5223
<infinity> telnet 192.168.2.4 5223
<JorgeJorgesson> connected to
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> so it connected then?
<JorgeJorgesson> I assume
<foxbuntu> well it should have gone to an emtpy console or sent header info
<foxbuntu> otherwise it says timed out
<foxbuntu> did you do all of these steps? http://www.igniterealtime.org/builds/openfire/docs/latest/documentation/ssl-guide.html
<JorgeJorgesson> sec...you are going too fast
<JorgeJorgesson> response:
<JorgeJorgesson> Connected to 192.168.2.4.
<JorgeJorgesson> Escape character is '^]'.
<JorgeJorgesson> I followed directions several times
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, your ssl port on the server is alive then
<JorgeJorgesson> I'm telling you, there is something wrong with Ubuntu and openfire
<JorgeJorgesson> That is why it is not in the repos
<SpaceBass> evening folks
<SpaceBass> still diagnosing some issues from the 9.04 upgrade
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, Im trying to walk you through diagnostics...
<SpaceBass> having problems with kerberos+ldap clients ... sshfs (although ssh works),netatalk, samba...
<JorgeJorgesson> fox, no problem
<JorgeJorgesson> foxbuntu: no problem
<SpaceBass> in order to get ssh working again,I had to comment out #account [default=bad success=ok user_unknown=ignore service_err=ignore system_err=ignore] pam_krb5.so minimum_uid=1000
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, what did you change on the Pidgin client to connect to the server?
<JorgeJorgesson> foxbuntu: sorry, been there before.
<SpaceBass> suspect that is what gave users a ticket at login, but regardless, if I can auth though ssh, I should be able to use sshfs, right?
<JorgeJorgesson> foxbuntu: the regular, name, server and such
<JorgeJorgesson> And under advanced the required settings
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, I need full detail to help
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, I have to know exactly what I am dealing with
<JorgeJorgesson> Domain:  used both my ddns and actual ip
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> what is the domain you used when you setup the SSL self-signed certificate?
<JorgeJorgesson> advanced...no to require, yes to force old....yes to allow plain text....port 5223, connect server....my ip and ddns
<JorgeJorgesson> foxbuntu: I never changed ip addresses.
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, ip doesnt matter right now
<foxbuntu> what is the domain you used when you setup the SSL self-signed certificate?
<JorgeJorgesson> same as now
<foxbuntu> you had to give it a FQDN
<JorgeJorgesson> i don't understand the fqdn
<foxbuntu> fully qualified domain name
<foxbuntu> ie. www.google.com
<JorgeJorgesson> still means nothing
<foxbuntu> not some_pc
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, not sure what you are getting at.
<foxbuntu> this step in the SSL setup: keytool -genkey -keystore keystore -alias example.com
<foxbuntu> what did you replace example.com with?
<JorgeJorgesson> I have keys generated
<JorgeJorgesson> example.com was replaced with my domain
<foxbuntu> then you need to use that in your Pidgin config
<foxbuntu> not the IP
<JorgeJorgesson> Not a problem.  It just does not work with Ubuntu
<foxbuntu> also, you should set pidgin to require SSL
<JorgeJorgesson> I tried that stuff
<JorgeJorgesson> It just does not work with Ubuntu as a server
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, is you can connect to 5223 with telnet, then it is working, there is just a configuration error in your setup
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, prove it.
<JorgeJorgesson> Not so
<ScottK-desktop> Are the clients Ubuntu too?
<JorgeJorgesson> Yes
<ScottK-desktop> What release?
<JorgeJorgesson> Mixed
<JorgeJorgesson> 8.04,8.10, 9.04
<JorgeJorgesson> All fail
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, Im sorry. Im not going to argue. You seem unwilling to just answer questions. I have things to accomplish.
<ScottK-desktop> In Intrepid we killed SSL v2.  A suprising number of apps were still defaulting to it.
<JorgeJorgesson> ? I answered
<JorgeJorgesson> foxbuntu: I answered as simple as I could
<ScottK-desktop> So 8.04 clients may be a problem.  I'd test with 8.10 or later until you get it working.
<foxbuntu> JorgeJorgesson, I am sorry. I wish you the best of luck with your problem but I am no longer willing to help.
<JorgeJorgesson> ?
<JorgeJorgesson> foxbuntu: too hard of a problem?  I'm not sure why not.
<ScottK-desktop> JorgeJorgesson: We're essentially all volunteers here.  If he told you he can't spend more time on the problem, just let it go.
<JorgeJorgesson> Holy cow, sorry.
<JorgeJorgesson> I did not mean to offend, just get help
<ScottK-desktop> For future reference, I think "<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, prove it." probably wasn't your best bet at that juncture.
<JorgeJorgesson> ok, no problem
<JorgeJorgesson> Another distro might be my best choice. Thanks.
<ScottK-desktop> I know it gets frustrating.
<ScottK-desktop> I find SSL works quite well on Ubuntu Server.
<JorgeJorgesson> No, too sensitive here.  Thanks though! I appreciate the effort. A ton!
<ScottK-desktop> I didn't see all the scrollback, so I don't have any opinion on your specific problem.
<PhotoJim> JorgeJorgesson: I'm pretty tolerant, but I thought the "prove it" line was a bit inflammatory.  I don't think they reacted sensitively.  They reacted normally.
<JorgeJorgesson> Like I said, no problem.  I understand.  I was wrong.
<JorgeJorgesson> I will try Debian...
<JorgeJorgesson> See how that is.
<ScottK-desktop> My recommendation would be to consider if his statement was correct and re-examine your configs.
<JorgeJorgesson> Not a problem..thanks scott.
<JorgeJorgesson> change is as good as a holiday
<JorgeJorgesson> Hey, I'm a nice guy that got caught up in frustration. If one cannot understand/tolerate that, so be it.  I understand 100%.  I came off as a goof.
<JorgeJorgesson> So, I carry on.
<ScottK-desktop> Goof isn't the word I'd have picked, but no need to switch distro's over it.
<JorgeJorgesson> Yeah, it is.  I have to ask for help form time to time and it will be tough here now. No problems
<reid> JorgeJorgesson: in my unprofessional opinion, if you were truly interested in switching distro's.. you would not be in #ubuntu-server as we speak..  however, if you are truly interested in still receiving help, I'm sure nobody here has a problem doing so
<JorgeJorgesson> Good evening.
<reid> *shrug*
 * infinity bites his tongue.
<foxbuntu> Ok,does anybody think I was out of line here?
<infinity> No, you were excruciatingly polite and helpful, in the face of rather adversarial accusations.
<infinity> *shrug*
<PhotoJim> I don't think you were, foxbuntu
<reid> foxbuntu: no ur fine
<infinity> I'd have given up shortly after he attempted to redirect his IP to telnet, personally.
<reid> however, now that there is some traffic in this channel.  anyone wanna help me get audio output working on my server?
<foxbuntu> Alright. Well I just want to make sure I wasn't casuing problems :)
<reid> ALSA installed, speaker-test outputs only to left channel
<reid> connections are fine
<ScottK-desktop> foxbuntu: Additionally, you aren't required to volunteer yourself beyond what you care to.  If you say your done, your done.  I don't think it's subject to anyone elses review.
<reid> foxbuntu: nah that guy was totally out of line, he acted like a child taking criticism lol
<PhotoJim> foxbuntu: oh, you cause problems.  ;)
<foxbuntu> ScottK-desktop, yeah, I just don't like to stop like that. But I was getting irritated and didn't want to do mean things to a user.
<foxbuntu> PhotoJim, well...thats a given, but I am trying to keep it to a minimum
<PhotoJim> Heh.
<reid> anyone here wanna help me with ALSA problems on my server though? =P
<ScottK-desktop> foxbuntu: I would have wanted to do mean things to a user and attempted to restrain myself.
<foxbuntu> reid, pastebin the output of aplay -l and aplay -L
<reid> thanks =P  brb
<foxbuntu> ScottK-desktop, yeah, I am trying to avoid things like that, after all I am an Ubuntu Member working towards MOTU :)
<reid> foxbuntu: aplay -l returns no sound cards
<reid> foxbuntu: aplay -L returns nothing
<foxbuntu> reid, intresting
<reid> actually, no output now either lol
<reid> when i speaker-test I get this
<reid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158258/
<foxbuntu> reid, does
<infinity> I'm going to assume that you're either doing all this testing as root, or as a user that you're POSITIVE has access to audio devices?
<foxbuntu> cat /proc/asound/cards produce anything?
<foxbuntu> infinity, thats another thought, perhaps the user is not in the 'audio' group
<reid>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<reid>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfe024000 irq 22
<reid> yesh
<infinity> foxbuntu: No user added with "adduser" would have audio.
<infinity> foxbuntu: It's only the cute GUI tools that add users to extra groups.
<reid> ok
<reid> thats true
<reid> as root, sound comes out of left speaker
<foxbuntu> infinity, yup
<reid> but not right
<foxbuntu> reid, then try sudo aplay -l and sudo aplay -L
<infinity> reid: Okay.  And as root, "aplay -l/L" are more informative, I assume?
<foxbuntu> infinity, ha, I beat you to it
<infinity> reid: (And "adduser user audio" should fix up the permissions problem)
<reid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158260/
<ball> Now I can go to bed.
<reid> =)  already solved half of my problem lol
<foxbuntu> reid, try speaker-test -Dplughw:0,0
<foxbuntu> does that give you all channels?
<reid> nopespeaker-test -Dplughw:0,0
<reid> err
<reid> nope
<reid> , it also only says 0- Front Left
<foxbuntu> reid, oh its not rolling channels then
<ball> What does the console usually emulate in Ubuntu Server?
<infinity> ball: The actual console (ie: tty[1-6]), or when you SSH in?
<foxbuntu> reid, try speaker-test -s1
<infinity> ball: When you SSH in, emulation is entirely up to whatever string your client sends.
<foxbuntu> then speaker-test -s2
<reid> same thing, cept it says "  - Front Left"
<reid> ie. no speaker number
<infinity> ball: The real console is a vt100ish emulation called "linux".
<foxbuntu> reid, then speaker-test -s2
<infinity> 20:20 < infinity> ball: The actual console (ie: tty[1-6]), or when you SSH in?
<ball> infinity: the actual console
<infinity> 20:20 < infinity> ball: When you SSH in, emulation is entirely up to whatever string your client sends.
<reid> invalid parameter error
<infinity> 20:21 < infinity> ball: The real console is a vt100ish emulation called "linux".
<ball> infinity: VT100ish, but with colour.
<infinity> ball: Right.
<foxbuntu> reid, alsamixer
<infinity> ball: Closer to vt220, really, but whatever.
<ball> That would be handy with 8-bit character sets
<infinity> ball: "linux" has its own quirks that make it not entirely VT.
<foxbuntu> reid, see if the right channel is muted
<reid> foxbuntu: there is no distinction between R/L channel, just Front
<foxbuntu> reid, hmm
<infinity> ball: (ie: that it can do unicode, it can do true color, etc)
<infinity> ball: But, whatever.  For most uses, it's vt100. :)
<ball> infinity: right, I had $TERM set wrong
<ball> ...so irssi was being strange
<ball> okay, I can go to bed now anyway.
<ball> ...job done.
<infinity> ball: getty should be setting TERM correctly on login anyway, if you just avoid setting it in your own rc scripts.
<ball> infinity: force of habit
<ball> I set it to xterm
<ball> ...which was subtly wrong
<infinity> xterm-color would be slightly closer to correct.
<ball> I'm used to xterm being colour by default.
<ball> Anyway, I'm so tired I can't focus on the screen
<infinity> I still live in the 80s.  Nothing's color by default.
<foxbuntu> reid, try aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<twb> infinity: please buy some shares in Microsoft
<ball> infinity: well, I'm sort of there too, but "xterm-color" is new to me
<reid> says its playing mono, for one
<reid> cant tell one sec
<reid> yeah no right channel
<twb> reid: monophonic, not monochrome
<ball> I'm off to bed anyway, to dream of decades gone by when computers were actually fun.
<twb> ball: spacewar!
<reid> twb: ?  lol I know that
<foxbuntu> reid, what type of speakers? just basic stuff?
<ball> twb: I was thinking more of DDT
<ball> Goodnight anyway
<twb> ball: hehe
<reid> foxbuntu: well, its running to a stack of 80's amp, equalizer, and tuner, and to 4 big floor monitors
<reid> lol
<twb> That's carcinogenic!
<reid> foxbuntu: but it runs fine off my other linux installs, and off my windows box
<foxbuntu> reid, lol nice
<reid> foxbuntu: just can't get it to work with server
<twb> $ file /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<twb>  /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 16 bit, mono 48000 Hz
<twb> That file *is* mono.
<foxbuntu> twb, yea
<reid> twb: I know, but it should still come out of both speakers
<foxbuntu> twb, but mono plays on all channels
<twb> Right
<twb> Check alsamixer
<foxbuntu> yup
<infinity> reid: I think he was looking more for "normal stereo eighth inch plug, or something fancy?" :)
<foxbuntu> thats my thinking is that something is muted
<twb> Also check your 3.5mm connectors are plugged all the way in
<foxbuntu> yea
<reid> foxbuntu: the server is a torrentbox atm, with fluxbox =P  with an 1080p graphics card in it,  soon to be hooked up in our living room lol
<foxbuntu> reid, well why are you using -server for this then?
<twb> reid: we don't give a shit about your graphics card, in the context of an audio issue
<reid> infinity: normal 1/8 plug,  changes to RCA cables though,  adapter
<infinity> reid: Yeah, I assumed.
<reid> twb: if you aren't going to help me, please don't highlight my name =/
<twb> Besides, don't you know it's more impressive to run on older, crapper hardware?!
 * twb is ircing from a 68020
<twb> Honest.
<reid> I'm using server, because the comp doesn't have much ram atm.. and I didn't really care for gnome and all that either
<foxbuntu> twb, we are sliding a little ot here
<twb> foxbuntu: sorry.
<reid> fluxbox is fine, and I don't want even that running when I am torrenting
<reid> but all of that beside the point, I just need to get both channels recognized by alsa =P
<foxbuntu> reid, you could get fluxbuntu
<reid> true
<foxbuntu> reid, desktop kernel with fluxbox
<foxbuntu> would likely be easier
<reid> just sucks because everything else is running great
<reid> video is coming out, fluxbox is working great, my torrents are working great, etc
<foxbuntu> well I am sure it is fixable
<foxbuntu> Im not trying to chase you away
<reid> lol kk
<foxbuntu> I just want to make it easy :)
 * foxbuntu is a big fan of easy
<reid> I just want it efficient =P  and right now its the epitome of that for my needs
<infinity> reid: Do you have any way to test this machine's sound outside of the current installation?  (Windows dual-boot, a Jaunty desktop LiveCD, etc?)
<reid> hmm.. I could grab a live CD.. one sec
<infinity> reid: Might be nice to know that it's not some whacky hardware issue.
<foxbuntu> infinity, good idea
<infinity> reid: Though it certainly smelly like either misconfiguation, or sever driver hatred.
<infinity> s/smelly/smells/
<reid> lol... gentoo minimal.. thats not going to work
<reid> ahh here we go
<infinity> s/sever/severe/ too... I really need to nap.
<reid> one sec, rebooting server
<foxbuntu> infinity, I thought smelly worked well there ;)
<reid> lol
<reid> live CD boots with only 512 mb ram?
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> It's not happy about it, but it works. :)
<reid> thats pretty sweet =P  booting up
<infinity> I *think* we still have it working with 256, though I'm not sure how seriously we take that anymore.
<PhotoJim> I booted it with 384 MB once.
<foxbuntu> PhotoJim, I have too ) its nice and slow
<reid> man, I've been using linux for like.. 10 months maybe now?  I can't even check my e-mail on windows anymore.. so many things just feel wrong.. terribly wrong
<PhotoJim> foxbuntu: ran ok once installed though.  PII also.
<infinity> Trust me, I know the feeling.
<reid> I tried to connect to a hidden SSID on my windows partition today
<reid> and I gave up... after like 45 mintues
<reid> haha
<infinity> I was a kernel/toolchain hacker for ages, and to me, "Linux was for servers"... I ran BeOS, MacOS, Windows on the frontend and various UNIX/Linux systems on the backend.
<foxbuntu> reid, sounds like you stepped up to the punch and had a nice big cup of it
<infinity> When I started working for Canonical, I did the whole "dogfood" thing, and now when I go back to other desktops, they drive me nuts.
<reid> interesting lol...
<reid> liveCD sound only comes out of left channel
<reid> gimme a second here, I'm going to double check my system.. its almost 30 years old, so I suppose now is the time haha
<infinity> Well, that establishes that it's not something you broke on your own. :)
<reid> hooking it up to my other box
<foxbuntu> reid, then likely you have a hardware issue
<infinity> It could still very much be a driver issue on our side.  But I'd be leaning to hardware.
<foxbuntu> indeed
<infinity> Given that your card isn't exactly uncommon, and I'm thinking we'd have a lot of very angry bugs if it only used one channel...
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> I have like three machines with that very chipset
<reid> hmm
<reid> works fine on windows box, transfer over and speaker-test
<reid> still only left channel
<infinity> Wait, what works fine on the windows box?  Your sound card, or the stereo setup? :)
<reid> the stereo setup
<reid> same sound card
<infinity> (The soundcard looked like onboard audio to me, so I'm thinking that doesn't move very well)
<reid> its the same board =P
<reid> model.. that is
<reid> haha
<infinity> If it's an identical motherboard, then booting the Windows machine with the livecd would also be quite informative.
<foxbuntu> correct
<foxbuntu> reid, give that a try
<reid> its in the works =P
<infinity> Could nail down if it *IS* a driver bug (and if it is, we'd love it filed).
<infinity> Well, "love" is a strong term.  We wouldn't hate you for filing it?
<infinity> :)
<foxbuntu> infinity, correction, if it is a driver bug, please procede directly to Launchpad to file a bug report
<foxbuntu> heh
 * foxbuntu proposes an Ubuntu Global Bug Patrol Squad to come get non-bug filers
<ScottK> I'm a lot more likely just to upload the fix and not bother.
<foxbuntu> well
<foxbuntu> they would leave you alone then ScottK
<reid> lol so while this is happening. you guys wanna hear something funny?
<foxbuntu> no
<reid> aw fine
<foxbuntu> heh
<infinity> Only if it involves ScottK's mother.
<ScottK> Couldn't hear it anyway.  No sound.
<infinity> Doubly-so now.
<reid> anways.. my roommate is this script-kiddy ass, that dual-boots linux and windows, and insists that windows is better.  and I just said its cause he never uses his linux partition.  so he gets all angry and boots into linux and starts talking in this "oh look at me, im in a terminal, I do everything from a terminal cause im a linux fag.. watch me fsck"
<reid> lol
<reid> and he fsck's his mounted drive
<reid> destroys MBR, and can't get back into windows lol
<ScottK> That is funny.
<reid> ok, desktop is into liveCD now.. brb
<infinity> Despite the lack of involvement of ScottK's mother, I'll concede that's funny.
<infinity> Just this once.
 * foxbuntu give its a 4, classifies it as mildly entertaining
<infinity> foxbuntu: You'd be pointing and laughing if you were there.
<foxbuntu> infinity, thats besides the point
<foxbuntu> :P
<reid> yay?   both channels work on desktop
<reid> lol
<infinity> That kinda rules out driver bug, then, if it's the same card. :/
<foxbuntu> yup
<PhotoJim> reid: tell him to run his Windows machine (once he has it running again :) ) without AV software for a month, and you'll do the same with Linux.  See who wins.
<reid> haha
<reid> I already explained to him that I got a torrentbox running with literally 5 or 6 commands haha
<infinity> Unless it's something really touchy like different BIOS versions, or the infamous "this needs to be setup by the Windows driver before you reboot into Linux"...
<reid> I have a feeling its a config issue
<foxbuntu> reid, ah here is an idea
<reid> how can I be sure?
<foxbuntu> reid, go get the realtek hs audio package from their website
<infinity> reid: We kinda ruled out config issues with the LiveCD being an identical config on both systems.
<foxbuntu> s/hs/hd
<reid> oh yeah
<foxbuntu> infinity, not totally, but close
<foxbuntu> reid, the alsa package from realtek is quite slick, it might make it work
<reid> would I be at the right place at http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false?
<reid> no question mark after the URL, sorry lol
<foxbuntu> reid, yup, thats the one
<foxbuntu> reid, you need to have build-essential and...
<foxbuntu> I always forget the other package
<foxbuntu> xmlto I think
<foxbuntu> for the build of their package to work
 * infinity leaves this in the capable hands of people who seem to understand modern Linux audio...
<reid> ugh.. I really.. really wish I had more keyboards and mice
<foxbuntu> infinity, define capable?
<infinity> It would date me entirely to admit that the last audio driver I committed to was the soundblaster driver somwhere in 2.0.x...
<foxbuntu> ;)
<reid> lol
<reid> links is having a little trouble going through these javascript sits
<reid> sites
<reid> I just had to get my mouse and get into fluxbox =/
<foxbuntu> yeah
<foxbuntu> javascript + lynx != good_times
<infinity> w3m kinda sorta deals with most JavaScript.  Ish.
<infinity> That was pretty non-committal, wasn't it?
<reid> oo
<foxbuntu> maybe, maybe not
<reid> w3m
<reid> never tried it
<twb> w3m does not include any js support.
<infinity> Oh, wait.  What was I thinking of, then?
<infinity> It's something that navigates like w3m...
<twb> One of the lynx variants implements toy js support.
<twb> IIRC, elinks
<infinity> And less like lynx/links.
 * infinity shrugs.
<reid> and do the configure make make install dance with the drivers? =P
<twb> It's really only enough to recognize onclick="open('webdev was too stupid to use href!')"
<foxbuntu> reid, yea
<foxbuntu> reid, its pretty easy though
<foxbuntu> reid, as long as you have build-essential and xmlto installed
<reid> ./configure isnt work
<reid> working
<foxbuntu> reid, it may not have a ./configure
<twb> IMO if m-a doesn't work with a driver, you should leave it the hell alone
<foxbuntu> ls -l
<twb> Vendor drivers suck ass
<reid> i see
<reid> all I had to do was sh install
<foxbuntu> twb, its actually alsa, just has custom confs for the HD codecs for realtek
<foxbuntu> reid, no
<foxbuntu> reid, you have to make && sudo make install
<reid> says nothing to be done for 'install'
<foxbuntu> did make do anything?
<reid> make says no targets specified
<reid> =/
<reid> lol
<foxbuntu> reid, post the output of ls
<foxbuntu> I dont recall the exact scripts they provide
<reid> alsa-driver-1.0.19-5.11  alsa-driver-1.0.19-5.11.tar.bz2  alsa-lib-1.0.19  alsa-lib-1.0.19.tar.bz2  alsa-utils-1.0.19  alsa-utils-1.0.19.tar.bz2  install  Readme.txt  test.wav.bz2  version
<foxbuntu> hmm perhaps it is an install script
<foxbuntu> ok try: sudo ./install
<reid> oh
<reid> yeah.. lol
<reid> >.<
<reid> just read the Readme
<foxbuntu> that too
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> I knew they made it simple I just haven't used it in a while
<reid> whew I can't look at that while im drunk lol
<reid> script just almost gave me a seizure haha
 * foxbuntu wants to go get food and sit and watch boonedock saints
<reid> boondock saints..
<reid> mmmm
<reid> you can do that
<reid> but let me know if you'll be back
<reid> I could do some things in the meantime
<reid> o.O
<foxbuntu> Ill be right here
<reid> oh kk
<reid> yeah cause I forgot to sudo su before this whole process
<reid> so now I have to do it again
<reid> >.<
<foxbuntu> Im just going to run out to get some food then Ill be back
<reid> kk
<foxbuntu> what?
<foxbuntu> no sudo su
<reid> well, sudo.. sudo su
<foxbuntu> just
<foxbuntu> sudo ./install
<foxbuntu> :)
<reid> lol its going atm
<foxbuntu> heh
<foxbuntu> alright, Im going to run off for a few to get food
<reid> kk
<foxbuntu> I will return
<reid> foxbuntu: you back?
<foxbuntu> reid, I just got back
<reid> sweet
<reid> I just untarred it and then did other things
<reid> err
<reid> sudo ./install
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> did it it ask you about setting up .asoundrc ?
<reid> nope
<reid> just ran the script np
<foxbuntu> any dialogs?
<reid> nope
<foxbuntu> it should have poped open some debconf stuffs if it worked
<reid> hmm.. nope
<foxbuntu> im betting it failed then
<reid> its says alsa-conf could not be found
<reid> should I apt-get that?
<foxbuntu> the tarball or alsa-conf?
<reid> it just says ./install 101: alsaconf: not found
<reid> at the end of script
<foxbuntu> ah it di fail
<reid> that was after a really long time though, it did a BUNCH of things lol
<foxbuntu> reid, copy the tarball you downloaded to /usr/src
<foxbuntu> sudo cp .tar.bz2 /usr/src
<foxbuntu> then sudo tar ..
<reid> k
<reid> its there
<foxbuntu> cd ./realtek
<foxbuntu> sudo ./install
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> cd /usr/src/realtek
<foxbuntu> sudo ./install
<reid> kk
<reid> going
<foxbuntu> cool
 * foxbuntu starts the movie and waits for the next problem from reid ;)
<reid> lol
<reid> nice how this community works out though
<reid> I just helped a gnubie for like.. 90 minutes to get his ATI drivers working right on jaunty
<reid> its awesome to just turn around and get that kinda help from someone else lol
<reid> same output
<reid> =((
<foxbuntu> ok
<reid> want me to pastebin it?
<foxbuntu> try: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<reid> newest version
<foxbuntu> hrm
<foxbuntu> yeah pastebin the last 50 lines or so
<reid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158296/
<foxbuntu> seems like a permissions issue with where you are installing it
<foxbuntu> i mean where the installer is located
<reid> hmm
<foxbuntu> reid, try this:
<foxbuntu> sudo chmod 777 /usr/src/realtek
<foxbuntu> then rerun the script
<reid> kk
<reid> same output lol
<foxbuntu> reid, thats strange...ok pastebin more of the output
<foxbuntu> try to get it all if you can
<reid> hmm interesting
<reid> apparently alsaconf has been removed from ubuntu/debian repos
<reid> due to crashing other programs
<reid> ie. its no longer a part of alsa-utils
<foxbuntu> thats alright
<foxbuntu> its failing trying to install alsaconf anyways :)
<reid> ic =P
<reid> u still want pastebin?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> pastebin all (or as much as you can get)
<reid> thats as much as I can get
<reid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158299/
<foxbuntu> reid, strange..Im looking into it
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> there is one more package required for the install
<foxbuntu> I think so anyways
<foxbuntu> reid, sudo apt-get install gettext
<foxbuntu> then rerun the installer
<reid> lol k
<foxbuntu> reid, isnt this fun ?
<reid> its better than NOT knowing what the problem is (windows)
<foxbuntu> reid, no, you always know what the problem is in windows <--
<reid> nah, I'm not talking about specifically driver issues lol, I meant more that windows can go from working to not working
<reid> this has never been working =P
<foxbuntu> heh
<reid> for instance, this desktop of which I speak... is now totally crapped out after 2 years of the same windows install lol.
<reid> I mean, I could just as well wipe it, but I need some of the crap off of it first, im just not ambitious enough
<reid> appears to have installed properly
<reid> got a bunch of errors, but then went through the dialogs fine
<reid> lol
<foxbuntu> thats normal
<foxbuntu> it worked then
<reid> hmmm, alsamixer needs a device passed to it?
<foxbuntu> naw
<foxbuntu> it shouldnt
<foxbuntu> try a reboot
<reid> kk
<foxbuntu> reload all the alsa stuffs just to make sure
<reid> <3 ssh
<foxbuntu> yea
<reid> this would be such a bitch lol
<arrrghhh> what's the best way to update a server via cli?  i used aptitude safe-upgrade, but i don't think i have the new jaunty kernel.
<arrrghhh> or i should say the new kernel used in jaunty.  semantics really.
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, release update, or are you already on jaunty?
<reid> ok... everything looks fine, but still only left channel
<arrrghhh> foxbuntu, honestly i don't know how to tell if my headless server is on jaunty other than looking at uname -r and see what kernel it's runing....
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, are you trying to upgrade to jaunty from 8.10?
<reid> honestly, it may just be mobo problems...
<arrrghhh> foxbuntu, currently 8.10 is on there.
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, lsb_release -a
<reid> now that I think about it the onboard video is all fuxed on the mobo
<reid> I had to get a new card
<arrrghhh> foxbuntu, ah didn't know that one!
<reid> I may just have to get a new sound card
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<foxbuntu> reid, well then
<foxbuntu> reid, lol
<arrrghhh> foxbuntu, k thanks!
<arrrghhh> do-release-upgrade, that's the one i was lookin fer!
<reid> foxbuntu: lol.. I appreciate the help though.. the new audio card will at least benefit from me knowing wtf I'm doing =P
<foxbuntu> reid, np
<reid> foxbuntu: now the question is... new soundcard, or new mobo haha
<reid> I bet its gonna end up being new mobo =P
<foxbuntu> reid, new mobo
<reid> linux doesn't like new mobos though huh..
<foxbuntu> reid, why not?
<reid> it boots up fine if you move HD over to a diff mobo?
<arrrghhh> reid, heckuva lot better than windows with new mobos... good lord.
<foxbuntu> reid, I swap a machine from an AMD -> Intel proc and board and just booted it right back up
<arrrghhh> about the only thing you need to adjust is the network controller setup
<reid> ah
<reid> lol nice
<arrrghhh> at least i had to... i don't even recall what i did crap.
<arrrghhh> it was something with the networking and a new MAC address....
<arrrghhh> and i just removed the instance of the old nic, and bingo bango upgrado.  so easy, makes me pissed i have to replace mobos at work.
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, if its a desktop with NetworkManager it will revert to defaults and DHCP
<arrrghhh> foxbuntu, this was my headless server with a static ip...
<arrrghhh> which is now updating to jaunty :D
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, its the ifname will change because of the hardware being changed
<arrrghhh> yea, i know i probably came in this very room and someone helped me change that in a file...
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, if you really wanted to be crazy you could create a udev rule to override it
<arrrghhh> it was obsecure tho...
<foxbuntu> yeah
<arrrghhh> i just removed the old nic/mac entry in that file, no biggie.
<arrrghhh> not like it needed to be there anywyas.
<arrrghhh> *anyways
<foxbuntu> yup
<arrrghhh> yea when i tell people at my work who don't really know much about linux and are big windows gurus are always so shocked, almost to the point of calling me a liar, that i don't have to reinstall my os from a mobo upgrade.  i've gotten in arguments about it before lol
<foxbuntu> heh
<arrrghhh> then i just grab someone from the core infrastructure team, set 'em straight haha.
<ScottK> If I have a machine that won't boot a CD, I just install on the target hard drive in a different machine and then move it after.
<arrrghhh> yet another benefit.  unless the hardware is identical, can't really do that with windows :D
<reid> I've done that many times with windows hd's  (moved them from comp to comp that is
<reid> and booted from them
<arrrghhh> must've had same hardware
<reid> mind you this was with windows 2000 server =P  I dunno about these new funky Windows's
<arrrghhh> or similar enough i guess...
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, you can as long as the architechture is similar on the proc (in the same family)
<arrrghhh> oh is that what it is foxbuntu ?  just proc arch?
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, yup
<foxbuntu> not just x86 x64
<foxbuntu> Im talking the stepping family of the proc
<arrrghhh> i guess if you don't let it sysprep?
<foxbuntu> so you cant (usually) go from a 1.6G to a 3.0G P4
<foxbuntu> (with the boards to match)
<jmarsden> I think it is also the motherboard chipset , at last on modern motherboards and XP/Vista, not sure about Win2K.  But... this is #ubuntu-server .
<reid> lol
<reid> fair enough
<arrrghhh> yea
<foxbuntu> jmarsden, you got me
<arrrghhh> we're really kinda drifting here.
 * foxbuntu was ot
 * reid helped
 * arrrghhh did too
<reid> so what do you guys use your servers for? =P
<arrrghhh> i came in here to ask an ubuntu-server question tho demmit!
<foxbuntu> reid, thats stil l ot
<arrrghhh> hehe everything!
<arrrghhh> but yea, i think i've had my question of the night answered.  thanks guys, have a good one.
<foxbuntu> np ar
<supernero> hey guys, just upgraded to 9.04 and suddenly my ethernet adapter is missing. i do an "ifconfig" and it only shows the loopback. everything was fine pre-upgrade. any ideas?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #367147 in bacula (universe) "hg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367147
<arrrghhh> hey again, so i did that upgrade to jaunty... and several services in my init.d didn't start on their own.  i started them, i'm assuming i need to readd them to the update-rc.d?
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, which services?
<arrrghhh> apache
<arrrghhh> rtorrent
<foxbuntu> likely not
<foxbuntu> I would check the logs to see why they failed
<arrrghhh> PS3MediaServer
<arrrghhh> i looked at /var/log/messages... nothing jumped out at me.
<arrrghhh> should i check the syslog?
<foxbuntu> well /var/log/apacheerr.log i think
<foxbuntu> /var/log/syslog
<foxbuntu> ect
<arrrghhh> not seein any errors on any of these services in the syslog
<arrrghhh> and nothing is jumping out at me in the apache error log
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> did you try to reboot again to verify?
<arrrghhh> i'll reboot again, no...
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i guess i didn't think it would need 2 reboots?
<foxbuntu> working now?
<arrrghhh> go figure.  yeppers.
<foxbuntu> it shouldnt, im not sure what happened, but just a blip perhaps
<arrrghhh> yea, it does happen sometimes... makes me wonder, but oh well.
<arrrghhh> all the services seem to be uptoo.
<foxbuntu> cool
<arrrghhh> always pisses me off when i have to reboot for every dinky little windows update lol.
<alanbshepard70> I can't get commands to execute from a php script. I've got apache2, php5 and the apache php mod installed. exec("command"); does nothing.
<arrrghhh> i enjoy not having to reboot my linux boxes :D
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> alanbshepard70, you likely want to ask that in #php
<alanbshepard70> I asked and they had no answers, I'm starting to think it's a problem with permissions of the default ubuntu apache or php config file
<foxbuntu> alanbshepard70, possible that its apache i guess
<foxbuntu> alanbshepard70, not really sure what the defaults are off the top of my head
<foxbuntu> but lets have a look
<foxbuntu> alanbshepard70, yeah, its a php setting for apache
<foxbuntu> alanbshepard70, you have two options, edit the php.ini for the website --or-- edit the vhost that its using
<foxbuntu> alanbshepard70, the line you need to add is:
<foxbuntu> php_admin_value safe_mode_exec_dir /home/legally/mainwebsite_html
<foxbuntu> obviously change the path
<foxbuntu> wonder why the php guys didnt mention that
<foxbuntu> meh...oh well
<foxbuntu> the path should point to the dir where your external script lives
<alanbshepard70> foxbuntu: That go in the php.ini of apache.conf?
<foxbuntu> that line should be inside the <virtualhost> </virtualhost> tags
<foxbuntu> alanbshepard70, it can, I would put it in your vhost though
<foxbuntu> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default likely
<alanbshepard70> foxbuntu: ok thanks
<foxbuntu> alanbshepard70, to apply the changes you will need to have apache reload the confs
<foxbuntu> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<foxbuntu> (there are other ways but that one is what I normally use)
<arrrghhh> foxbuntu, do you use ps3mediaserver?
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, nope
<foxbuntu> arrrghhh, I have a PS3 however
<arrrghhh> bummer.  you've been able to answer everything else i've asked :P
<arrrghhh> and you don't use that?  do you use upnp/dnla media server at all?
<foxbuntu> MythTV
<arrrghhh> ah
<arrrghhh> i've never used that one
<foxbuntu> Im a core dev for MythBuntu ;)
<foxbuntu> I have a vest intrest i guess you might say
<foxbuntu> s/vest/vested
<mitman> I am creating a software raid with mdadm in ubuntu, it seems one of the drives has errors already, can I create the Raid arry with 1 drive and add the other later to sync with it?
<twb> At the mdadm level, sure (assuming RAID1).  I don't know if d-i will let you do it, though.
<mitman> yeah mdadm and raid 1
<mitman> basically one of my drives crapped out.. ubuntu 8.1 dmraid implementation or intel's mobo is messed up
<mitman> so one my data drives is no good now
<twb> I think you mean md RAID.
<twb> dmraid usually means fakeraid
<twb> e.g. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Matrix_RAID
<mitman> twb: no listen to this, the mobo has "fakeraid" in the bios, so I disabled it and wanted to setup software raid (mdadm)
<twb> Good.  You do not want fakeraid.
<mitman> twb: but the ubuntu 8.10 and above install will detect the fakeraid regardless of bios setting and it will crap out
<twb> mitman: I wouldn't know about that; you should report it as a bug
<mitman> twb: at one point i had mdadm software raid configured, but once the system boots i see each md raid as dm-1 and dm-2..
<mitman> basically i am down to ubuntu 8:04, software raid works fine, but those settings ruined my data drives..
<twb> Er, if you are using md RAID they should be /dev/md0, /dev/md1, ...
<mitman> yeah, now they are correct
<mitman> but i did a force add one device to make a raid with one drive.. when i get the new drive i should be able to dd it back to the array, correct?
<twb> Ignoring potential problems with d-i for the moment, it is trivial to: create a --level 1 --number 2 array with one drive missing; and then to later add it into the array and have it synced from the original node.
<mitman> okay cool
<mitman> i have foced added it hopefully when i get the new drive should be okay to sync back in
<mitman> btw, anyone know a good mail program for terminal.. ubuntu doesn't seem to have pine
<twb> This is a pretty standard case when you can't afford spare disks.
<twb> That's because pine is not free software.
<mitman> oh.. any alternatives?
<twb> mutt is quite common; alpine is much like pine.
<mitman> cool
<mitman> thanks
<twb> And of course Emacs ships with four MUAs.
<mitman> :-) thanks
<mitman> oyyy i have been working on this server for 2 days.. lets hope i can get it back to normal operational mode
<mitman> Do you by any chance know how to use smbldap-groupadd?
<Davedan> what is the difference between "sudo su username -c command" and "sudo -u username command" ?
<twb> The former is wrong.
<twb> sudo and su do the same job, so it's silly to use both of them.
<twb> You should just use sudo unless you've decided that su is "more secure" (i.e. you're a wacko kook).
<Davedan> I'm following a tutorial which has: sudo su postgres -c psql template1
<twb> Well, people are stupid.
<Davedan> and later: sudo -u postgres passwd
<twb> sudo -u postgres psql template1
<Davedan> ok
<twb> su USER -c "COMMAND ARGS" is the same as sudo -u USER COMMAND ARGS
<twb> And sudo -i is the same as su -
<Davedan> what is su - ?
<twb> It creates a login shell.
<Davedan> great.
<twb> su is older, so people who are set in their ways sometimes use it because learning sudo is too hard.
<Davedan> I wonder why people post two equivalent ways of doing the same command in the same tutorial... it's confusing
<twb> And on systems without sudo -i (e.g. CentOS 4), you need to say "sudo su -".
<twb> Davedan: probably it's just a crap tutorial
<twb> Davedan: or if it's on a wiki, it might be that there are multiple authors.
<Davedan> twb: :) couldn't found a better one.
<Davedan> twb: people keep saying that postgresql is much better the mysql but I can't find decent docs for trivial operations
<twb> Well basically PostgreSQL is designed for people who want an RDBMS.
<twb> It's not supposed to be easy, it's supposed to be a reliable juggernaut.
<twb> MySQL is more like sqlite, it's designed for people who just want something that looks like an RDBMS.
<twb> So for example if you're wanting to store user comments on your blog, you probably don't really give a shit even if the whole database gets blown away.  You just want something to work quickly and easily, so you go with MySQL.
<Davedan> interesting. I'll have to read and understand what do you mean by looks like an EDBMS
<Davedan> RDBMS
<twb> Well, for example, MySQL's default backend on Unix-like systems isn't ACID compliant, which is a pretty fundamental property of a database.
<Davedan> twb: maybe I'm just looking for truble and I should stick with MYSQL because it's trivial to administer
<twb> Basically my question would be "do you care about your data?"
<Davedan> twb: what do you mean?
<twb> Well, if you don't really care about it, then there's no problem using MySQL.
<twb> So MySQL would be fine for blog comments, but not for payroll.
<twb> Admittedly, my opinion is a little biased.
<Davedan> twb: why is it biased? do you use postgresql?
<twb> I concede that someone who knows MySQL well, can probably tweak it into behaving what I would consider "properly".
<Davedan> but I guess I'll need to teak postgresql as well
<twb> Davedan: actually, for my own toy applications I usually use sqlite.  But if I had to deploy and maintain a production database, and FOSS was a consideration, I'd pick postgres over mysql.
<Davedan> or, is it behave reliably by default?
<twb> If you want second opinions, you can try #postgres and #mysql
<Davedan> thanks
<Davedan> you helped alot
<twb> Don't tell anyone.
<twb> I have a reputation for surliness to maintain
<Davedan> hehe
<SpaceBass> since my upgrade to 9.04 server, I'm having a heck of a time getting any file sharing working again...afp, smb and sshfs are all broken
<LyonJT> How can i upgrade my server to 9.04?
<LyonJT> what would the command be
<SpaceBass> LyonJT, not to sound like a smartass, but did you check the ubuntu site? its there
<SpaceBass> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<twb> You did well to break sshfs
<SpaceBass> I prefer afp - but sshfs is at least a standby
<LyonJT> Lol SpaceBass no worries! thank you!
<SpaceBass> good luck :D
<andol> ttx: Regarding the missing /var/log/dist-upgrade content you comment on in bug #365962. It seems like something plaguing pretty much all 8.10->9.04 bugs.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 365962 in samba "Samba failed to install correctly 8.10 - 9.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365962
<ttx> andol: interesting. I have been suspecting Launchpad recent slowness aborting some requests
<andol> ttx: Been looking at a lot of new bugs related to the server team. Can't really find any 8.10->9.04 which has a complete VarLogDistupgradeDATE.gz. They are all "empty" gzip files at 40bytes.
<ttx> andol: so maybe there is something broken in the upgrade bug filing stuff.
<andol> ttx: Yeah, that was kind of what I was getting at :) Just don't really know it well enough to know where to look...
<ttx> andol: yeah, me neither... Couldn't really find a bug about it but maybe I look at the wrong place. I guess someone on #ubuntu-bugs might confirm/know about it.
<andol> ttx: I mentioned it in #ubuntu-bugs. All I got was someone suspecting it as an apport issue.
<ttx> andol: on Monday there will be more people around, I guess
<andol> ttx: Yeah, I guess so. For now I'll see if I can dig anything more up self. Is it ok to "ping" you if I discover something new?
<ttx> andol: sure :)
<ttx> andol: I'd say it's either something temporary due to high load on Ubuntu infra or a bug in apport
<andol> ttx: Ohh well, at least there are logs generated under /var/log/dist-upgrade/. I had this nagging feeling to confirm it before myself asking follow up question to people on providing that content :)
<PhotoJim> :( my server fails to reboot after the jaunty upgrade.  can't mount md0 (RAID1).  grub is munged too, the 2.6.28 kernel isn't in the menu and the second of the two kernels listed is missing, which implies the update-grub didn't work right or wasn't run.  advice?
<Hecate> restore the backup you hopefully made before the upgrade.
<Hecate> ^^ PhotoJim
<uvirtbot> Hecate: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<Hecate> ^help
<uvirtbot> Hecate: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Hecate> PhotoJim, did you create a backup?
<PhotoJim> No, it's a home server.  the data is safely backed up.  if worse came to worst I would have to reinstall the OS but my data is safe.
<Hecate> do you have live cd at hand?
<PhotoJim> I'm downloading one as we speak.
<Hecate> make sure it's the same architecture as the server's os.
<PhotoJim> Yup, that's why I had to download one.  The one I already had was amd64 but this server is i386.
<Hecate> 32bit server + 64bit live might work after all.
<Hecate> but im not quite sure-
<PhotoJim> PIII, so no :)
<Hecate> definitely not ;)
<PhotoJim> this will be awhile (5 Mb/s broadband, local-to-ISP mirror thankfully) so I'm going to shower & get dressed, but I'll stay in channel in case anyone has advice.  plan is to boot off the live CD, open a shell and chroot into the / partition if mdadm can see it.
<Hecate> just do an update-grub after the chroot. that's my main idea.
<Hecate> if you're unlucky the upgrade messed up your initramfs-modules config as well, so make sure you have a look at that one too.
<a|wen> i'm trying to test the hardy-proposed package of ubuntu-vm-builder in a hardy chroot, but i keep getting a "/usr/bin/ubuntu-vm-builder: line 1053: vm_target_conversion: command not found" ... is it me doing something completely wrong; can't seem to find which package the file should belong to?
<Hecate> you will need to recreate the initramfs, in case you made any changes
<LyonJT> Is there a java room?
<marshall> probably
<furythor> Hello I want to set up an home server from old computer, now I am wondering that since this is first time that I am setting up such servers that how I should partition the hard drives
<SpaceBass> furythor, what kind of stuff do you want to do with the serveR?
<SpaceBass> others may disagree, but I dont think partitioning is that important... its nice to have the OS and data seperate and having user directories seperate is also slick...but at the end of the day, if its one disk and that disk fails, then partitions don't really matter
<furythor> well, I have 3 hard drives, I can stash those all to be / so, I was thinking that how I should arrange those to partition table
<furythor> if I would have just one, then it would not be so important as this is more "educational" project
<furythor> typos in earlier, should have been "can't" instead of "can"
<Hecate> how about using a software raid1? you'll learn a lot and it increases data security.
<furythor> aaw, hardly not an option as all three disks are different from each other (20gbytes +30gbytes +40gbytes)
<furythor> and speed is highly likely to vary
<furythor> well, basic thing I am just thinking is that what is default location for www files for apache ?
<Hecate> /var/www i think
<Hecate> check your apache config
<PhotoJim> Hecate: thanks, good advice.  the image is downloaded.  I'll go tinker with the server shortly, after I feed myself. :)
<furythor> since I am thinking that I propably should put one hard drive for / and then two other hard disks for actual server files, and another for backups ...
<PhotoJim> furythor: I'm a strong proponent of separating your served data from the OS.  my server has separate hard disks for the OS and my served data.  if I have a major system problem (see: above :) ) I can just remove my data drives and put them in another system (and of course I have a backup anyway).  otherwise I don't think it's a big matter.
<PhotoJim> furythor: I have two identical drives in RAID1 for my served data, and then a different brand but identical-sized drive in a FireWire enclosure onto which I can put backups
<furythor> Well, when I got € or $ decent hardware I will consider that, before it, I need to manage with hardware I got for free...
<PhotoJim> furythor: the different brand thing is mostly just paranoia, but if Western Digital had a bad component, and I had 3 WD drives, potentially all three could fail.  so it's good practice to have a different drive.  luckily I found a Seagate that has precisely the same geometry, so it's identical in size.
<furythor> yeah, lucky you ...
<PhotoJim> it all depends on how important your data is, I suppose.  disk drives are not costly anymore.  under $200/150 euros you can have a really capable system with lots of space and proper backups.
<furythor> well, for student with lowest incomes everything is expensive, so ...
<PhotoJim> then don't do RAID.  have a single drive in your server.  and have another drive in an enclosure.  get modest-sized drives you can get for dirt cheap, or free.
<PhotoJim> 120-gig drives are nearly giveaway items now.
<furythor> Yeah, I know
<Hecate> furythor, second suggestion. use the 20 + 30 gig drives as a raid1 (since they're probably really, really slow) and the 40 gig one as a backup drive (my favourite backup tool: dar).
<Hecate> *radi0
<Hecate> *raid0
<Hecate> this will raise the chance of data loss to the power of 2 of the "usual" chance, but that's what backups are good for ;)
<Hecate> thinking of it: it's not the power of 2, but just doubled ...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #367157 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE3-4.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367157
<arrrghhh> foxbuntu, does myth transcode video?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #367347 in samba (main) "samba error upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367347
<furythor> and CD goes to print ...
<furythor> Does ubuntu server put all files into /var folder ?
<a|wen> furythor: eh, what do you mean by "all files"?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #356256 in openldap (main) "dist-upgrade stops slapd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356256
<furythor> a|wen typo, I did mean that "what kind" files server system puts to /srv folder
<a|wen> furythor: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/fhs/fhs-2.3.html#SRVDATAFORSERVICESPROVIDEDBYSYSTEM
<a|wen> furythor: afaik no packages puts any files in that directory
<furythor> okay
<furythor> sorry for delay I have been working on server machine as it set it self up
<furythor> Question, how relay able would ubuntu server would be for being used LAN printer and filehosting etc ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #351232 in postfix (main) "package postfix None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/postfix.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 349469)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351232
<lamont> I wonder how many more times that bug will get filed...
<Nafallo> lamont: until you fix it :-)
 * Nafallo looks at the bug
<lamont> Nafallo: actually, it's several different issues, some of them user-error-leads-to-broken-upgrade, and maybe some dpkg/debconf issues thrown at the wrong package, all with similar subjects.
<lamont> thanks apport
<Nafallo> lamont: yeah. when I looked at the bug I realise I can't really bug you about it :-P
<Nafallo> which is a shame!
<furythor> Does anyone have information where does drupal 5 files go when installed via apt-get install ?
<eleftherios> are there any tutorials for setting up an smtp/imap/smtp-auth with SSL on 9.04 (using dovecot-postfix) ?
<lamont> furythor: dpkg -L the package, would be the best bet - or see the FHS
<furythor> Yeah I found it, now I am wondering that how to setup "users" for apache so I got few different websites under /var/www
<jgjones> Hello - I was attempting to install clamav on a server - sudo apt-get install clamav - this include the clamav-freshclam.
<jgjones> During installation, when it get to the Setting up clamav-freshclam part - it then ask for a password
<jgjones> and at this point the installation goes no further and I'm not able to install clamav at all.
<jgjones> I have no idea what is the password supposed to be (if you type, it shows up in clear and doesn't do anything really)
<ScottK> Can you pastebin the exact text?
<jgjones> I'm including the clamav PPA here to see if it would make a difference (none)
<jgjones> Setting up clamav-freshclam (0.95.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa5) ...
<jgjones>  * Starting ClamAV virus database updater freshclam
<jgjones> Password:
<jgjones> at that point - it waits.
<ScottK> Weird
<jgjones> typing doesn't really do anything - just show in clear and hitting enter just goes to next line and still continue to wait.
<ScottK> Are any of the mount points on the server remote?
<ScottK> I'm firing up my hardy chroot to try it here.
<jgjones> This is a server on a Gandi virtual server (gandi.net)
<ScottK> What did you type to install it?
<jgjones> sudo apt-get install clamav
 * ScottK tries
<jgjones> Would AppArmor have something to do with this?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I suspect it's something to do with Gandi's setup and you'll have to talk to them.
<jgjones> figured.
<ScottK> If it was apparmor it just wouldn't work.  It doesn't have anything to do with passwords.
<ScottK> jgjones: Works fine here.  Talk to gandi.
<jgjones> OK thanks for your help, I'll do that.
<jgjones> rather annoying though.
<JordiGH> What's an acceptable CPU load for a web server?
<eleftherios> quite impressive, no configuration needed for a full blown mail system with postfix-dovecot
<eleftherios> I was looking for things that need to be configured
<eleftherios> it turns out it plays out of the box!
<eleftherios> imaps, smtp-auth with TLS
<eleftherios> impressive
<JordiGH> My webserver is almost constantly at 50%-60% CPU, occasionally spikes to 100% for five, ten minutes, got MaxClients errors in my apache logs...
<furythor> JordiGH that sounds like that someone is using way too much of your webserver
<furythor> How wide audience you have intented for your webserver ?
<JordiGH> furythor: It's relatively small...
<JordiGH> furythor: http://everything2.com
<JordiGH> The Googlebot is about 40% of our page requests almost all the time. :-/
<JordiGH> (according to access.log)
<furythor> yeah, that can be annoyance
<furythor> is it "local area network" only webserver or someone outside your LAN using it =
<JordiGH> It's being used from the outside, our frontend is using pound to query this server.
<JordiGH> To accesss.
<furythor> hmm, what kind of hardware server machine has ?
<furythor> like CPU ram etc ?
<JordiGH> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz
<JordiGH> Mem:          1010        319        691
<furythor> weird
<furythor> and then it is running like 60% in many occasions ?
<JordiGH> All the time, pretty much.
<JordiGH> Sometimes spikes higher.
<furythor> how much you got swap and ram ?
<JordiGH> I showed you the RAM, one gig. Three gigs of swap, hardly ever used.
<furythor> hmm, and how much you said googlebot takes performance ?
<JordiGH> Performance I don't know how to check.
<JordiGH> But my access.log shows that Googlebot is a little under 40% of my page requests.
<furythor> Yeah, because it sounds that google is constantly checking site for some reason
<JordiGH> Well, it's got pretty dynamic content.
<furythor> so either people look your site via google, or you just end to that "inspected often" group
<PhotoJim> any reason why update-grub would ignore a kernel installed in /boot ?  I had a boot problem, booted into live CD, chrooted in.  had some issues with UUIDs, corrected.  but update-grub seems to be ignoring the 2.6.28 kernel that the jaunty upgrade installed.
<JordiGH> We've got about 1,000 regular users, 6,000 new accounts per month, give or take.
<furythor> yeah, and google propably check always when someone looks for site
<furythor> not surprise then
<furythor> since google keeps its cache fairly up to date ... so ...
<furythor> I don't know if there is much that you can do, and you still got little room for growth
<furythor> How complex is to define virtual hosts for my webserver that is on LAN
<furythor> so that there can be multiple websites, which each have own content
<giovani> furythor: not complex at all, presuming you're using apache, read the apache docs, they're very complete
<PhotoJim> yup, very easy.
<PhotoJim> unfortunately USB 2.0 is still somewhat jiggered.  if you have USB 1.1 onboard and a PCI USB 2.0 card, you get USB 1.1 speeds on all ports.
<ahe> what backup solutions can you recommend for remote backup of servers and virtual machines (mainly user data and database contents)?
<giovani> ahe: depends on the quantity of data, how much is being changed between backups, etc
<giovani> ahe: rsync is a common choice for backups, it can run in a very efficient mode for data that doesn't change much
<PhotoJim> rsync is good for local backups too.
<PhotoJim> it takes a long time to backup a terabyte, if you back up everything.
<giovani> particularly a good choice for remote backups though, because of its compression, and file difference methods
<PhotoJim> indeed.
<PhotoJim> I turn the compression off for local backups, but for remote backups it'd be very useful.
<ahe> but rsync is more a choice if you want to roll your own backup solution, right?
<PhotoJim> versus?
<giovani> ahe: I don't know what you mean
<giovani> ahe: this isn't windows ... there aren't "backup products" for general backup -- that's what rsync is for
<giovani> there are a handful of backup systems designed for network-wide stuff (i.e. to backup 100 desktops)
<giovani> but that's not relevant to your situation
<ahe> yeah that's more what i'm looking for but for servers
<giovani> heh
<giovani> rsync, trust me
<PhotoJim> trust him.
<ahe> so if you have lots of servers and on each you have a database and some directories you want to backup
<giovani> yep ... backup is not simple
<giovani> even in a windows pre-made product world
<giovani> database backups are tricky, everywhere
<ahe> yeah but isn't there something that incorporates rsync?
<andol> ahe: Well, rsnapshot is a nice wrapper around rsync.
<ahe> basically i'm just looking for a more or less standard way of making backups of virtual appliances i want to create
<PhotoJim> rsync is not hard to use.
<PhotoJim> you can play with it for an hour or two and learn a ton about it.
<andol> PhotoJim: Yes, but rsync in itsef is hardly a complete backup system.
<giovani> ahe: rsync is the standard backup tool in linux
<PhotoJim> you can even run it in a dummy mode where it will tell you what it would do, but won't actually do it.
<giovani> andol: there are no "complete backup systems" for all backup scenarios that I'm aware of
<PhotoJim> andol: no, but we're talking about having a kitchen versus going to a restaurant.  if you have a kitchen, you can still eat.
<andol> giovani: No, but there are more or less.
<ahe> so i think it would be best to create a rsync setup for each kind of appliance
<giovani> andol: name a few?
<andol> giovani: Well, for example rsnapshot is more of a solution then simply using rsync, without any of your own wrapper.
<giovani> ok ...
<giovani> I don't really think that qualifies, but ok
<uvirtbot> New bug: #346520 in bash-completion (main) "bash autocompletion for umount messed up (dup-of: 249337)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346520
<cowmix> yeah.. I was installing python-vm-builder and when it was installing the kvm kernal mods my system crashed.. now my dpkg repo is screwed.. what's the easiest way to repair that?
<marshall> i've installed apache, php and mysql on my jaunty desktop, php seems to be working properly with apache, but firefox asks me if I'd like to download certian php files when i try to view them
<uvirtbot> New bug: #367635 in postfix (main) "debian installer for real Player crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367635
#ubuntu-server 2010-04-26
<lil_cain> is there any way to see what packages depend on a given package?
<ajmitch> apt-cache rdepends package
<lil_cain> ah, cool, thanks
<FFF666> someone reads what I white?
<FFF666> Can I ask something about UEC?
<FFF666> hi, I have installed and configuring the UEC following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall.
<FFF666> I can run an image and login it via ssh, but only from the pc that I've the cloud controller.
<FFF666> The problem is that I can't ping or login ssh the image from a pc of the LAN.
<FFF666> hi, I have installed and configuring the UEC following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall. I can run an image and login it via ssh, but only from the pc that I've the cloud controller.The problem is that I can't ping or login ssh the image from a pc of the LAN.
<ScottK> !weekend | FFF666
<ubottu> FFF666: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<FFF666> uu, ok I'll ask tomorrow
<amstan> hey guys, have you ever experienced a system freeze on high file transfer speeds
<amstan> on either gigabit ethernet or local hard to hard drive
<SpamapS> amstan: I have, but only with unreliable hardware. ;)
<netritious> Hi, I extended a volume group spanning two soft raid devices (/dev/md0 and /dev/md1).  I want to reduce the volume group by removing /dev/md1 and tried using 'vgreduce raid /dev/md1' which returns 'Physical volume "/dev/md1" is still in use.' I'm stuck and can't seem to figure it out. I'm using Hardy Server i386. http://pastebin.com/hkQ4D68A
<ivoks> netritious: if you want to reduce the size, you have to unmount the partition
<ivoks> reducing the size of filesystem isn't as simple as extending
<netritious> ivoks: Thank you. I knew I was missing something. Will give that a try.
<soren> ivoks: He's wanting to remove a pv from a vg, not reduce the size of a filesystem, I think.
<soren> netritious: You probably want to look at pvmove. It lets you move the used PE's from one PV to another.
<soren> netritious: So, in your case, you'd run "pvmove /dev/md1".
<soren> netritious: When that's done, you should be able to run your vgreduce command.
<netritious> soren, ivoks: My system still is not cooperating with me. http://pastebin.com/iHjqYPhB Where to go from here? Maybe detach the drives physically from the system and then try again?
<ivoks> back :)
<netritious> wb ivoks :)
<ivoks> soren: well, he should reduce fs before reducing lv/vg, right? :)
<ivoks> netritious: you can't unmount partitions you are using :)
<ivoks> pvmove is good suggestion
<ivoks> netritious: let's start from begining
<ivoks> netritious: you have volume group that uses /dev/md0 and /dev/md1, right?
<netritious> ivoks: yes, and ty for your patience :)
<ivoks> phone
<netritious> np..I'm here all night
<soren> ivoks: Well, maybe. Depends on whether they'd all fit on the single md device.
<netritious> Would more detail help?
<soren> netritious: Yikes, not pvremove. pvmove.
<netritious> soren: ok, I think I have some explaining to do. :)
<netritious> I have five drives; 1x160GB IDE that is LG 'system'. Then there are 4x1TB drives. sda and sdb make up /dev/md0 which I added a few days ago. sdc and sdd make up /dev/md1 which I added about an hour ago.
<ivoks> ok
<netritious> I initially created LG raid on /dev/md0 and extended it to /dev/md1 (just an hour or so ago)
<netritious> I performed 'umount -a' which has unmounted LG 'raid' which is on /dev/md0 and /dev/md1
<ivoks> and now you want to take /dev/md1 out of LF?
<ivoks> LG
<netritious> out of LG 'raid' yes
<ivoks> then what soren said
<ivoks> pvmove
<ivoks> pvmove -v /dev/md1
<netritious> k..will try now, and again thanks for your patience...I am really new to mdadm and lvm.
<ivoks> vgreduce raid /dev/md1
<ivoks> pvremove /dev/md1
<ivoks> that should be it
<soren> What's an LG?
<ivoks> logical group, probably :)
<soren> And what's that really?
<soren> An LV or a VG?
<ivoks> or south korean manufacturer :)
<ivoks> VG
<netritious> soren: you're right..I should have used VG
<ivoks> i'm not sure you'll be able to move everything
<ivoks> #
<ivoks>   PV Name               /dev/md1
<ivoks> #
<ivoks>   Allocatable           yes (but full)
<soren> I'm very confused by all of this:
<soren> netritious: You have 1 160 GB drive and 4 1 TB drives, and then you speak of sda, sdb, sdc, and sdd. I'm not sure how to map the drive sizes to the device names.
<soren> ...especially since there are 5 drives, but only 4 device names mentioned.
<ivoks> soren: he has two volume groups
<ivoks> soren: 160GB is system, 1TB are /dev/md0 and /dev/md1 in raid VG
<soren> Also, if an "LG" really is a VG, it doesn't really make sane that a "umount -a" unmounts an LG that is called raid.
<ivoks> soren: http://pastebin.com/hkQ4D68A
 * soren doesn't get it at all :)
<ivoks> 'pvdisplay' is relevant part :)
<soren> Ah, there's and sde as well.
<soren> ...which is the 160 GB drive.
<ivoks> soren: in system VG
<netritious> soren: correct
<ivoks> so, ignore it :)
<netritious> exactly :)
<soren> Oh, and "raid" is the name of the volume group?
<netritious> Apologies for the confusion
<netritious> soren: yes
<soren> You don't unmount volume groups.
<soren> So this makes no sense: 08:09 < netritious> I performed 'umount -a' which has unmounted LG 'raid' which is on /dev/md0 and /dev/md1
<ivoks> of course, it's not mounted at all
<soren> ivoks: Precisely.
<ivoks> soren: it probably unmounted LVs on raid VG
<soren> ivoks: You don't mount LV's either :)
<ivoks> :p
<soren> You mount filesystems on LV's.... and the VG doesn't care either way.
<soren> Anyways...
<netritious> Ah, more confusion from me again..I unmounted /mnt/storage which is mounted on /dev/mapper/raid-storage
<soren> netritious: I stand by my instructions, nevertheless. "pvmove /dev/md1" (add a -v for more info, if you please).. then do "vgreduce" like you did.
<ivoks> there we go :)
<soren> ...and then pvremove if you're feeling bored.
<netritious> soren: http://pastebin.com/jGgFy9ce
<netritious> soren: 'system' is a volume group and 'raid' is a volume group, and nothing is mounted on a logical volume in volume group raid. So I'm still missing something.
<netritious> ivoks: You had just come and gone... http://pastebin.com/jGgFy9ce
<Jeeves_> Anyone here with clue where to report broken jigdo images on the releases mirrors?
<soren> Jeeves_: #ubuntu-release, probably.
<soren> netritious: Could you try "pvdisplay -m /dev/md1"?
<ivoks> i guess he has a filesystem of 2TB on /dev/mapper/raid-storage
<ivoks> netritious: when you added /dev/md1, did you extend logical volume and filesystem to 2TB?
<Jeeves_> soren: Thanks
<netritious> soren: http://pastebin.com/1eHhQnNv
<ivoks> backups?
<soren> ivoks: Do you still have the first pastebin thing open? It's expired so I can't go and see.
<ivoks> soren: nope :/
<ivoks> oh, wait...
<ivoks> soren: http://pastebin.com/eYpAUkSz
<soren> ivoks: Great, thanks.
<soren> Oh, that just had pvdisplay :(
<soren> netritious: Can't help you. You've spent all the space on md1 on an lv called "backups".
<netritious> I am trying to look in my bash_history to find all the commands I've ran and in what order
<ivoks> if you don't need backup, delete that LV :)
<soren> That's not really important, is it?
<netritious> no, backups has nothing in/on it...was what I intended to remove from the volume group 'raid'
<ivoks> netritious: you can't remove disk which is filled with data, without losing that data
<netritious> There is nothing in 'backups'
<ivoks> netritious: then delete that LV
<soren> netritious: Oh, hang on.
<soren> netritious: You just want to remove that lv? Nothing else?
<soren> netritious: You don't actually want to remove md1 from the vg?
<netritious> yes, just that LV, not 'storage'
<netritious> wait, let me be more specific..
<soren> Yes, please :)
<ivoks> but that's not what you said before :)
<Wilco_> Hello everyone
<netritious> ivoks: Apologies for the confusion..still a n00b with lvm...
<Wilco_> Guys we are going to deploy around 100 Ubuntu Server in virtualization - which ubuntu server would you go for? 9.10 or 8.04.4 LTS?
<ivoks> it's easy partition -> PV -> VG -> LV -> FS
<Wilco_> i need to understand how stable is 9.10 vs 8.04.4
<soren> netritious: It's much easier if you explain what you want to achieve rather than what you think you need to do to achieve it.
<soren> Wilco_: Why?
<ivoks> Wilco_: real question is what do you need server for
<ivoks> servers
<ivoks> coffe
<soren> Wilco_: There's a new LTS coming out on Thursday. You may want to wait for that.
<Wilco_> we are building some kind of service which mostly run tomcats
<soren> Please accept my condolences.
<Wilco_> so im going to have like 100 VMs running tomcats
<Wilco_> the question which ubuntu to use
<ivoks> 10.04 :)
<Wilco_> i need something super stable
<ivoks> oh, 8.04 then
<netritious> soren: k, I want to remove /dev/md1 from logical group 'raid' and create another volume group just for /dev/md1
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> but it has old tomcat
<soren> netritious: Why?
<Wilco_> we are going to use the tomcat from tomcat web site
<ivoks> 10.04 should be stable
<Wilco_> and the java vm from sun
<ivoks> then use 8.04
<Wilco_> ok
<soren> ivoks: Hm? why?
<netritious> soren: I don't want to span the logical volume across /dev/md0 and /dev/md1
<ivoks> soren: cause it's 'super stable' :)
<Wilco_> i noticed that 9.10 when installed installs EXT 4
<Wilco_> is ext 4 stable enough ?
<ivoks> you can change that to any FS you want
<Wilco_> these will be production servers so i really need something that wont dye on me
<Wilco_> dye=die
<Wilco_> yeah
<Wilco_> i was just suprised when i saw it default to ext4
<soren> netritious: Why?
<ivoks> the issues i have with 9.10 on servers is upstart
<netritious> soren: Why not?
<Wilco_> explain ?
<Wilco_> i use VMware to run the ubuntus and they load up pretty fast
<netritious> soren: is that a bad idea?
<Wilco_> even vmware-tools works fine
<soren> netritious: Maybe. Hence the "why"?
<Wilco_> soren: would it be wise to use the latest LTS
<Wilco_> coming on thu ?
<soren> Wilco_: Usually, yes.
<Wilco_> hmm
<Wilco_> dilemmas dilemmas
<soren> Wilco_: You can install it now and start testing.
<soren> Wilco_: No need to wait.
<netritious> soren: It just makes sense to me to only have to deal with one volume group per raid device.
<Wilco_> soren - our machines are very simple. a tomcat, java jdk, apache, some php and thats it
<soren> netritious: Ok. Well, if that's wha tyou want, that's fine. I just don't see the point.
<ivoks> Wilco_: on 9.10, nfs is started before network, for example
<Wilco_> ivoks: thats lame - dont you get a timeout here?
<ivoks> it's not the problem for services
<soren> 9.10 had a lot of problems like that. They should all have been addressed in 10.04.
<ivoks> problem is when your /home is NFS :)
<Wilco_> hehe
<Wilco_> and in 8.04 its ok ?
<ivoks> then boot fails
<ivoks> 8.04 and 10.04 are ok
<Wilco_> great.
<Wilco_> ok - another issue that im puzzled with is MYSQL Enterprise 5.1 - (not the one that comes off the ubuntu) - do yo uknow if its runs in 64bit on ubuntu 8.04?
<ivoks> i would suggest 10.04 then
<ivoks> just make sure your app works with php 5.3
<Wilco_> they have a weird matrix
<Wilco_> of supported OS
<Wilco_> but they are vague on ubuntu
<ivoks> don't know
<ivoks> i never understood people that but mysql... :/
<ivoks> buy
<netritious> soren: To be completely honest I probably don't need LVM at all...I'm really not doing anything with it unless I span the two RADI1 devices, correct?
<soren> netritious: The awesomeness of lvm is not just that you can dynamically resize LV's, but also that you can have a VG that spans multiple LV's. Unless you're expecting to move one of the raid sets to another machine, I just don't see the point in splitting them into two VG's.
<ivoks> have one VG or don't have VG at all
<ivoks> (in this case)
<netritious> soren: I'm trying to account for that exactly...in the event this old hardware gives out on me.
<Wilco_> ivoks: we need to for support purposes
<soren> netritious: Then you would take one of the raid sets and put in one box and the other raid set in another?
<netritious> the drives are new, but the motherboard/ram/cpus are 8+ years old
<ivoks> Wilco_: still... :)
<netritious> soren: can't until I get more hardware
<soren> netritious: I'm asking..
<soren> netritious: If your server exploded, would you move one of the raid sets to one machine and the other raid set to another?
<soren> netritious: Or would you move them both to the same box?
<netritious> soren: very possibly
<netritious> the first
<soren> netritious: Ok. Then just split them. You're just losing a lot of flexibility that way, but ok.
<netritious> soren: I just want the option
<netritious> soren: splitting them makes it less flexible in the event I have to move to two different machines? Just trying to make sure I understand.
<netritious> soren: or are you saying I have less flexibility with LVM in general by not spanning across the raid devices?
<soren> netritious: No, splitting them means that you now have to worry about where your data is kept.
<soren> netritious: One of the great things about lvm is that you just have a great big blob of storage and don't need to worry about where the data is.
<soren> You just say "hey, I need an LV that's 400
<soren> GB for my databases" and it gives it to you.
<soren> It may span multiple PV's or not. You don't need to know.
<soren> You just know that you get a blob of storage you can use.
<soren> If you want to extend it later on, you just do.
<soren> ...and that may expand it into another pv. You don't need to know.
<soren> If you split them, you always need to consider whether you're good on space on this VG or if you'd rather put it on the other VG or whatnot.
<netritious> soren: that makes sense
<netritious> soren: that was kind of my point about using LVM in the first place...It's probably not needed with what I think I want out of it, but on the other hand if I need to move each volume group to two different servers and then span across more physical or RAID devices it would be optimal to split it now..I'm guessing at that of course.
<netritious> but 'sotrage' and 'backup' have distinct purposes, but atm 'storage' is acting as both, which is why I wanted to add more drives in the first place
<Wilco_> guys any of you use landscape to manage patch management on multiple ubuntu servers
<Wilco_> we are considering getting it so we have a baseline of patches across all servers
<RoyK> Wilco_: we have it on test, considering it
<RoyK> it seems to have its limitations, but looks good nevertheless
<Wilco_> i only need it to patch the servers :)
<Wilco_> have you tried it ?
<Jeeves_> We've tried it
<RoyK> Wilco_: for just patching servers, landscape might be overkill :)
<Jeeves_> Couldn't really find an advantage over our existing Nagios, Munin, and 'apt-get upgrade' strategy.
<Wilco_> Jeeves_:  apt-get upgrade is an issue
<Jeeves_> Wilco_: How?
<RoyK> there's stuff like cron-apt
<Wilco_> because in different times you may not have the same patch level across servers
<Wilco_> i must have all my servers using the same updates
<lil_cain> just update them all at the same time.
<stgraber> unattend-upgrade configured to update everything + a nagios check to make sure there isn't any package "blocked" by dpkg is usually working perfectly fine
<Jeeves_> Wilco_: Than you should always apt-get upgrade at the same time
<RoyK> Wilco_: landscape is convenient for that, yes, especially with a large number of servers
<Wilco_> but on production critical servers you sometimes cant
<Wilco_> i gonna have like 200 servers in a year
<Wilco_> i need ORDER :)
 * Jeeves_ gives Wilco_ cfengine and autoapt.pl
<Wilco_> Jeeves_: what are these?
<Wilco_> scriptz?
<RoyK> Wilco_: landscape costs $150 per server (though less for non-commercial and less with many servers). with 200 servers, I'd say it might be worth it
<Wilco_> yeah they giviing me superb price
 * stgraber is managing something between 600 and 1k Ubuntu servers (mostly Ubuntu containers with vserver/openvz + some vmware/kvm VMs + some physical hosts)
<Jeeves_> Wilco_: cfengine is a scriptinglanguage which allows you to configure servers out of svn
<Wilco_> price is not the issue
<lil_cain> I'd just use puppet, or cluster-ssh.
<Jeeves_> autoapt.pl install's software when you want it, and configures it unattended
<RoyK> Wilco_: then go for it - less hassle than using cfengine and the likes
<Wilco_> ok
<Wilco_> ic
<Wilco_> thats great support here guys :)
<Wilco_> stgraber:  how do you patch your 1000 servers?
<Wilco_> does anyone here have some script that hardens an ubuntu server?
<Wilco_> or at least checks that its hardened?
<Jeeves_> Nope
<RoyK> 'harden'?
<Wilco_> security
<Wilco_> scans the os
<Wilco_> turns of what ever requires turns off
<stgraber> Wilco_: bcfg2 (similar to puppet) which make sure package lists + files match what we have in our repo every hour + unattended-upgrade at fixed time every night for the upgrades + munin/nagios to make sure everything is consistent (including package version)
<RoyK> it should be pretty decent out of the box
<Jeeves_> Wilco_: It doesn't start anything that you didn't install :)
<RoyK> Wilco_: so long as you don't install unneeded stuff, it should be quite hardened by default
<ivoks> Wilco_: and you buy support, pih... :)
<ewook> Wilco_: there's tons of ways to do that.
<Wilco_> i just install openSSH server
<RoyK> ufw enable might help too
<RoyK> Wilco_: and fail2ban
<Wilco_> ic
<ewook> Wilco_: propper iptables setup, rkhunter and fail2ban and patching is a good start.
<Wilco_> ok
<ewook> and I see some already said that :P
<Jeeves_> Did rkhunter stop whining about ssh allready?
<Wilco_> i wont be using iptables - gonna use vShield Zones
<ewook> Jeeves_: no :)
<Wilco_> i'll check rkhunter and fail2ban
<Jeeves_> ewook: Than it still sucks :)
<ewook> Jeeves_: or, depends what the wining is about :P
<Wilco_> stgraber: very intresting
<ewook> Jeeves_: you meen the blacklisted sums?
<ewook> mean
<Jeeves_> ewook: No. The root-login stuff.
<Wilco_> stgraber: what happens when a new kernel releases - do you update it too ? dont you restart the server in this scenario ?
<ewook> Jeeves_: I've never seen that one on a ubuntu.. or so I think.
<Wilco_> stgraber: you said "our repo" - you have your own repository ? and if so why ?
<ewook> Wilco_: yes you do. but that is planned maintenence to take down a server :)
<lil_cain> Jeeves_: What root login stuff?
<Jeeves_> lil_cain: 'You are allowing a root login! That is very dangerous!'
<lil_cain> Wilco_: If you're managing >3/4 machines that run anything non-standard, it's worth having your own repo.
<ewook> Jeeves_: there's no root enabled in my configs
<Wilco_> ok
<Wilco_> i dont.
<ewook> Jeeves_: so you might wanna check your setup :P
<Wilco_> i just use ubuntu main
<stgraber> Wilco_: as I said, most of these are containers, containers use the host kernel and don't have their own. For physical and VMs, we upgrade the kernel and we have hooks in /etc/kernel.d/ to send e-mail in cases where there's a custom module that need manual building + maintenance window. For others, it really depends on the support contract we have with the customer regarding security, in some cases we reboot, in some cases we wait for anot
<Wilco_> very simple
<lil_cain> Jeeves_: Ah. I always thought that was a stupid default on the part of Ubuntu.
<Wilco_> stgraber: nice
<Jeeves_> ewook: We allow root-logins by default. Because it makes stuff much easier for us.
<ewook> Wilco_: having your own repo is the same thinging as having a WSUS for windows-machines.
<stgraber> Wilco_: we use the official archive + a ppa + an internal repository for non-distributable packages. "repo" in my previous sentence was refering to a configuration repository describing all "profiles" (package lists, configuration files lists, ...) that's in our case a bzr branch.
<Wilco_> am i right that the only time you need to reboot the server is when the kernel/drivers update?
<Jeeves_> Root still doesn't have a password, only pubkeys
<ewook> Jeeves_: well then, it's not rkhunter's fault :P
<lil_cain> Wilco_: when libc6 does as well.
<Wilco_> ok
<Jeeves_> ewook: It is, when I tell it not to whine about it and it still does :)
<ewook> Jeeves_: oh. gotcha. :P
<ewook> Jeeves_: I'd be happy if there's a slipstreamed and 'secured' way that it rehashes itself after a apt-upgrade
<Wilco_> guys maybe its not relevant - a friend of mine asked me to help after he compailned that his server was hacked. i was able to confirm taht his server was hackde (root) - i could see the entire history the hacker did i.e in bash_history
<Wilco_> however we noticed that teh server loads up with promiscious mode on
<Wilco_> at boot time
<Wilco_> any ideas how to turn that off :) ?
<Jeeves_> Disconnect the server, and use the console?
<JanC> Wilco_: wipe & reinstall the whole thing
<Wilco_> yeah thats what i told him
<Wilco_> but it was interswting
<ewook> I love the word promiscious, it's such a durty word :P
<Wilco_> to understand
<Wilco_> the moment redhat starts it says entering promiscuous mode on eth0
<Wilco_> i even tried forcing the network confgiguration to turn of promisucous - no worky
<Jeeves_> Wilco_: So how many passwords does the hacker have by now?
<Wilco_> millions :)
<Jeeves_> And how many other boxes are rooted by now?
<Wilco_> i guess all of t hem
<Wilco_> i told him to wipe it out
<Wilco_> he is really fucked
<Jeeves_> Wilco_: It's a good thing that he's not a customer of ours. His box would be offline by now
<Wilco_> heehe
<Jeeves_> or is he!?
<Jeeves_> Is he in .nl?! :)
<Wilco_> thats happens when people put a server on the internet without a firewall
<Jeeves_> Wilco_: Bullshit
<Wilco_> his machine was open for port 22
<Wilco_> they scanned it
<Jeeves_> My server has been online without a firewall for years
<Wilco_> with SSH open?
<Jeeves_> yes
<Wilco_> they scanned
<Wilco_> brute forced attack it
<Wilco_> found root password
<JanC> that's when inexperienced people put a server on the internet without firewall  ;)
<Wilco_> boom
<Wilco_> server hacked
<RoyK> Wilco_: use fail2ban
<Jeeves_> JanC: Indeed :)
<RoyK> and secure passwords
<Jeeves_> Wilco_: Use sane passwords
<Wilco_> yeah
<Wilco_> hehehe
<Wilco_> sure
<Jeeves_> 'koekje123'
<Jeeves_> 'toor'
<Wilco_> you know hwo many admins use
<Wilco_> 123456!
<Wilco_> :)
<Jeeves_> 'thisisapassword'
<ewook> Jeeves_: I'd call you brave, if you didn't patch at least the services running on it..
<Wilco_> os q2w3e4
<Wilco_> :)
<RoyK> 'secret'
<JanC> I don't use passwords to login
<Jeeves_> ewook: Obviously, I patch my servers
<Wilco_> ok
<RoyK> Wilco_: and don't allow root login over ssh
<JanC> don't allow them
<Wilco_> hehehe
<Wilco_> RoyK: agree
<Jeeves_> And you shouldn't call me brave, but stupid :)
<Wilco_> when it comes to security im a real bitch
<RoyK> Wilco_: but do use fail2ban
<Wilco_> i'll check fail2ban
<ewook> Jeeves_: I didn't wanna say out loud myself ;)
<Wilco_> ok does anyone here knows of a wrapper for tomact?
<Wilco_> a good one that loads it up as a service properly
<Jeeves_> ewook: :)
<Jeeves_> Wilco_: You mean 'apt-get install tomcat' ?
<Wilco_> no
<Jeeves_> Ow, that does start tomcat as a service :)
<Wilco_> i use tomcat off apache tomcat org
<Wilco_> i use their latest and greatest
<Wilco_> i need a wrapper for it to load up as as service
<Jeeves_> s/and greatest//
<Wilco_> i.e service tomcat stop/start
<Jeeves_> I think it's included
<Wilco_> nah
<Jeeves_> Otherwise, just use the wrapper out of the ubuntu package
<Wilco_> tomcat has a start.sh script
<Wilco_> but its lame
<Wilco_> hmm
<Wilco_> thats an idea!
<ivoks> Wilco_: 'super stable' is oposite of 'latest and greatest'
<L-----D> hi
<L-----D> I'm thinking make a custom verison of ubuntu server as a NAS, I wonder anyone has done some work like this, I don't wanna duplicate work
<Wilco_> ivoks:  well tomcat wise i dont care
<Wilco_> useually tomcat is highly stable
<Wilco_> super stable from my point = kernel + os does not panic on you
<ivoks> ok
<Jeeves_> L-----D: openfiler?
<L-----D> Jeeves_, I know openfiler and freenas
<L-----D> Jeeves_, I'm trying something like nas+media server
<Jeeves_> L-----D: Doens't mythtv do that?
<L-----D> currently I have samba and mediatomb running well on 9.10
<L-----D> i'm thing intergrate them into a disk, some sort of customer disk
<L-----D> and with a web-ui
<Wilco_> guys thanks a lot for your help and assitance
<Jeeves_> np!
<netritious> soren, ivoks: I was able to accomplish what I was after. Part of the issue was /dev/raid/backups spanned from /dev/md0 on to /dev/md1, and that /dev/raid/backups existed at all. I was able to remove the logical volume 'backups' and remove /dev/md1 from the 'raid' volume group. Thanks again for your patience, help and advice.
<netritious> Of course part of the problem is I still a n00b. :)
<RoyK> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<RoyK> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Slidey> where can i get uec-publish-tarball from ?
<Wilco_> are you guys seriious ?
<Wilco_> webmin not supported?
<_ruben> yup
<_ruben> any recommendations for decent disk benchmarking tools, tried iometer and bonnie++ so far
<ivoks> there's a blueprint for maverick; webmin review
<acalvo> hi
<acalvo> is anyone using Zend Optimizer 3.3.9 under x86_64 servers? Apache2 seems to crash with this extension
<Wilco_> guys
<Wilco_> i dont get - i just installed webmin latest 1.5.20 - works like a charm
<Wilco_> they dont say any word that is not supported
<Wilco_> i use webmin mainly for its monitoring options
<Wilco_> its very light weight
<Wilco_> guys
<Wilco_> well the ubuntu support forum says webmin wins hands down over ebox
<Wilco_> :(
<ivoks> 'they' are who?
<ivoks> 13:39 < Wilco_> they dont say any word that is not supported
<ivoks> whoa are 'they'?
<ivoks> problem with webmin is that it deletes any changes sysadmin does
<ivoks> so you can manage stuff only with webmin, you can not make personal changes trough CLI
<ivoks> webmin is for those that think they are linux sysadmins
<ivoks> at least, that was webmin's behaviour last time i checked it
<Wilco_> hmm
<Wilco_> ok
<Wilco_> well it worked so far for me in may time on redhat/centos
<Wilco_> guys - how can i force someone to change password after they login
<Wilco_> i want to create a user and once the user login it is required to change his password
<cemc> I have a question ;) if there's no root password, and somehow it happens that ubuntu won't boot, because say it can't mount a partition, and it craps out, will it ask me for the root pwd, like say centos does? it's not that common but it could happen. I never had that on ubuntu
<uvirtbot> New bug: #564561 in dbconfig-common (main) "package phpmyadmin 4:3.3.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564561
<Italian_Plumber1> cemc it will probably prompt you for a password, you hit enter, and you're done
<Italian_Plumber1> ^^ speculation
<uvirtbot> Italian_Plumber1: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<Italian_Plumber1> that was speculation
<zul> mdeslaur: ping
<mdeslaur> zul: what's up?
<zul> mdeslaur: do you know anything about opie?
<zul> mdeslaur: bug 569292
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 569292 in opie "opiepasswd does not always generate valid seeds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569292
<mdeslaur> zul: The seed he was given is "co5482" and the seed he types is "co54", so of course it gives an error message
<mdeslaur> let me answer in the bug
<zul> mdeslaur: k thanks
<mdeslaur> oh hold on
<FFF666> hi, I have installed and configuring the UEC following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall.
<FFF666> I can run an image and login it via ssh, but only from the pc that I've the cloud controller.
<FFF666> The problem is that I can't ping or login ssh the image from a pc of the LAN.
<FFF666> Is there any kind of firewall or something that I have to configure to allow connections?
<mdeslaur> zul: hmm...for some reason his second opiepasswd didn't generate a correct response
<ivoks> oh, jolly good
<ivoks> bug 374589
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 374589 in samba "Samba fails to start at boot when not connected to network (and specific interfaces are configured)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374589
<zul> eh?
<ivoks> samba gets started before vmware, obviously
<zul> oh jaunty :)
<zul> pppthpp ;)
<ivoks> jaunty?
<zul> ivoks: oh its karmic...yeah it needs to be converted to upstart
<zul> which was done in lucid
<ivoks> :)
<zul> ivoks: so that bug should probably marked as fixed released
<ivoks> hm, yes... i guess
<ivoks> but if we always fix in newer version, can we really claim that the version-1 is supported?
<zul> well not really, but thats what SRU are for
<FFF666> hi, I have installed and configuring the UEC following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall. I can run an image and login it via ssh, but only from the pc that I've the cloud controller.
<FFF666> The problem is that I can't ping or login ssh the image from a pc of the LAN. Is there any kind of firewall or something that I have to configure to allow connections?
<zul> ivoks: we are going to have a session about this at UDS
<zul> i think
<ivoks> great
<screen-x> FFF666: complete guess, but do you have routing enabled on the clc?
<FFF666> rounting enabled? I dont know
<FFF666> where  can I configre that?
<zul> ttx: can you have a look at #569248
<ttx> bug 569248
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 569248 in eucalyptus "deregistered node is still reported on the CLC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569248
<ttx> zul: I'm not sure I get it
<zul> ttx: neither do I...ill wait for hggdh and get him to add more info
<ttx> zul: I triaged it
<ivoks> hell of a day
<mathiaz> ivoks: o/
<ivoks> mathiaz: hi
<ttx> ivoks, mathiaz: o/
<ivoks> \o/
<mathiaz> ttx: anything release critical?
<zul> hey mathiaz
<kirkland> ttx: dude, this raid issue is a pretty serious regression
<ivoks> i don't understand how it works in VM, but not on real hardware
<cemc> and I can't reproduce it
<hggdh> ttx, zul: I expected (perhaps wrongly) that once I 'euca_conf --deregister-nodes <node>' it would not be shown anymore
<zul> hggdh: ah...
<zul> hggdh: i deferred to ttx since Im not that informed on eucalyptus
<ttx> kirkland: move to -devel and explain ?
<ttx> hggdh: right, I just wasn't sure I got it right. can't reproduce from where I am this week
<cemc> kirkland: did you reinstall (frsh install) or upgrade?
 * ttx reads
<hggdh> ttx: I just got back to it, but I have a feeling this may been caused by a mis-configuration on topo4, on the rig
<hggdh> looking at it right now (and will discuss with mathiaz)
<hggdh> kirkland: lp:~hggdh2/+junk/uec-qa
<ttx> hggdh: ideally we would reproduce on a sensible configuration and be able to forward the bug to eucaguys
<hggdh> ttx: yes, I agree. any of the topologies in the righ would be good enough, except for this mis-conf right now
<ttx> hggdh: but that's definitely possible... given that we don't deregister that often.
<ttx> kirkland: looks like most people can't reproduce your issue though
<ttx> kirkland: and AFAICR the iso tests for beta2 and RC were OK on RAID, if you except jdstrand's issue with raid juggling
<ttx> (unfortunately we can't access the old milestones test results anymore)
<kirkland> ttx: okay
<kirkland> ttx: cemc did reproduce it
<kirkland> ttx: looks like it's dependent on your drive geometry
<kirkland> cemc: reinstall
<bogeyd6> On 9.10 doing the VM install, What is "Basic Ubuntu Server"
<ttx> kirkland: oh, I missed that comment, then
<ttx> cemc: can't find the comment where you reproduced Dustin's issue ?
<kirkland> ttx: cemc pinged me privately here
<ttx> ah
<kirkland> ttx: i've asked cemc to add a note to the bug/mailing list
<ttx> kirkland: bring the discussion to #ubuntu-release when you have sufficient view on the issue... Make everyone comment on the bug otherwise it will be impossible to follow
<kirkland> ttx: agreed, thanks.
<jiboumans> morning folks
<cemc> kirkland: i DIDN'T reproduce it
<kirkland> cemc: oh
<kirkland> cemc: okay, sorry
<ttx> cemc: hah, so at that point two commenters on the bug that can't reproduce the issue, and only Dustin having it
<ttx> and KVM not reproducing it
<kirkland> ttx: right, weird
<cemc> ttx: seems so
<ttx> kirkland: so I won't stop the presses right now, with your permission :)
<kirkland> ttx: yeah, please don't
<ttx> jiboumans: good afternoon from cloudy England
<kirkland> jiboumans: howdy
<Jeeves_> ashclouds?
<RoyK> is Xen 4 in 10.04?
<ivoks> ttx: frenchman in england?
<zul> RoyK: no
<jiboumans> ttx: good morning from a sunny and fantastic SFO
<zul> hey jiboumans
<ivoks> i expect snow today :)
<mathiaz> kirkland: ttx: should I try to reproduce the bug on some hardware?
<RoyK> bummer
<mathiaz> kirkland: ttx I may be able to get some hardware from the certificate lab
<RoyK> from the Xen 4 release notes "Better performance and scalability: 128 vcpus per guest, 1 TB of RAM per host, 128 physical CPUs per host (as a default, can be compile-time increased to lots more)."
<mathiaz> kirkland: ttx: or the office
<kirkland> mathiaz: yeah, please!
<ttx> mathiaz: that would be great
<ttx> mathiaz: at least to build some confidence
<RoyK> not that I need 128 cores and 1TB RAM for a guest, but looks cool
<kirkland> mathiaz: ttx: i was just going to ask if there was a qa/test resource who could try this in the lab
<ttx> mathiaz: you should have a candidate up soon
<ivoks> take care guys
<ttx> ivoks: at Canonical offices for release sprint
<ivoks> see you tomorrow
<jcastro> dendrobates: hey, wanna do a UDS plenary on cassandra or something?
<ttx> mathiaz: ~1hour
<kirkland> ttx: i'm going to try and test in kvm with virtual disks identical in size to my real ones
<Daviey> kirkland: you know you can use sdisk to extract the partition details, and push it back into sdisk to create them?
<kirkland> Daviey: hmm, no i've never used sdisk
<ttx> Daviey, kirkland: you mean sfdisk
<kirkland> ttx: never used that either
 * ttx remembers using that in his old Gentoo days
<Daviey> ttx: yes, sfdisk - sorry
<cemc> kirkland: you've reinstalled several times and every time the same result? what did you answer when asked 'boot with degraded raid' ?
<kirkland> cemc: "yes, boot degraded"
<kirkland> cemc: i reinstalled many times, same result
<kirkland> cemc: i zero'd the disk between some tries, even
<cemc> mhm
<Daviey> kirkland: put a qcow on loopback, sfdisk -d /dev/sda > layout.out -> sfdisk /dev/loop0 < layout.out
<cemc> kirkland: no swap, no separate boot partition? nothing 'fancy' ?
<Daviey> actually, you could pipe it straight in
<kirkland> cemc: correct, correct, correct;  500GB disks
<kirkland> cemc: how big were your disks?
<cemc> 80GB ...
<cemc> and they were sync'ing after reboot, which I find a bit odd
<kirkland> cemc: ttx: I just started an install in kvm with 500GB backing disks; so far it looks like mine on real hardware (with this extra garbage raid partition)
<kirkland> cemc: that's standard
<kirkland> Daviey: thanks
<cemc> kirkland: do you need 1TB for that? :)
<kirkland> cemc: not with qcow2 sparse files :-)
<kirkland> cemc: i will, if the raid sync's fully
<kirkland> cemc: but i'll kill the vm before that happens (i hope)
<cemc> right
<cemc> :)
<kirkland> cemc: for fun, try:
<cemc> kirkland: I thought I'll try it too in a KVM with 2x500GB like you
<kirkland> cemc: sure
<kirkland> cemc: actually, try it with 250GB
<kirkland> cemc: let's try to get the size down and see if ther'es a breakpoint somewhere
<cemc> can you paste me the kvm command what you use?
<kirkland> cemc: sure
<kirkland> kvm-img create -f qcow2 500G a.img
<kirkland> kvm-img create -f qcow2 500G b.img
<kirkland> kvm -m 512 -hda a.img -hdb b.img -cdrom ../iso/lucid-server-amd64.iso
<cemc> installing
<hggdh> mathiaz: when you can, we need to chat about the rig
<mathiaz> hggdh: sure - I'
<mathiaz> hggdh: sure - I'll ping you in a couple of minutes
<cemc> kirkland: is it just me, or is the formatting reaaaly slow?
<RoyK> hi all. according to http://hub.opensolaris.org/bin/view/Community+Group+xen/guest-compatibility, ubuntu has no paravirt kernel support for xen - is this still the case for 10.04?
<kirkland> cemc: yes, formatting takes a long time
<cemc> kirkland: it's ridiculous ;) it's going for like 20 mins
<Italian_Plumber1> my vmware server serial numbers don't work anymore :(
<kirkland> cemc: yeah; well, you could speed it up some by using virtio for disks
<cemc> kirkland: that's what I'm doing right now
<kirkland> cemc: you used virtio?
<cemc> kirkland: trying... I stopped the install, recreated the disks, and ran kvm with virtio
<kirkland> cemc: good call
<kirkland> cemc: me too
<cemc> kirkland: but for some reason the vnc is now reeealy slow ;)
<cbm> Hi all! Khow knows awk?
<lil_cain> #awk probably knows it better than anyone here :-P
<cemc> kirkland: painfully slow in fact, it just freezes at times. yours isn't?
<kirkland>  | awk '{print $3}' | sed /^.*$/who/
<kirkland> cemc: hmm, it's a bit slow, but my disk io is *pegged*
<cemc> kirkland: It's formatting again
<kirkland> cemc: okay, on the previous screen, did you see any extra "unusable" partitions?
<cemc> kirkland: yes, I think I did. I'm not 100% sure but I think I had those on my 80GB disks too
<kirkland> cemc: http://people.canonical.com/~kirkland/Screenshot-QEMU.png
<cemc> kirkland: yep, I saw that too
<cbm> i asks my question in #awk :) but do not get answer
<cemc> kirkland: it's still slow :/
<kirkland> cemc: well, it's writing the equivalent of 2-disks data to your 1 real disk
<cemc> kirkland: a.img is 460MB, b.img is 1.4GB, slowly increasing
<cbm> what types of discs you are using?
<cemc> kirkland: iostat is showing like 3-4MB/s on the host, that's not impressive ;)
<cemc> cbm: it's one 640MB WD Black SATA2
<RoyK> usb1.1 kicking in? :)
<cemc> 640GB even
<cbm> not raid?
<cemc> cbm: no. we're trying to install Lucid on RAID but in a KVM
<kirkland> cemc: okay, give it a bit longer
<cemc> kirkland: it's sync'ing too, with like 16KB/s :)
<cbm> what host system in kvm you are using?
<cbm> guest system (Lucid) the one?
<kirkland> cemc: i got past the formatting, installing now
<cemc> kirkland: still formatting, still at 33%
<TeTeT> kirkland: I'm installing two new hosts via virt-manager, but performance is abysmal. it takes forever to install base system. Any ideas how to accelerate it again?
<TeTeT> kvm version is 1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu16+0.12.3+noroms+0ubuntu9
<kirkland> TeTeT: ps -ef | grep kvm | pastebinit
<kirkland> TeTeT: lsmod | grep kvm
<TeTeT> kirkland: http://pastebin.com/eMe8SDg5
<TeTeT> $ lsmod | grep kvm
<TeTeT> kvm_intel              39352  6
<TeTeT> kvm                   245405  1 kvm_intel
<jbernard> kirkland: I've started working on integrating my rackspace plugin into byobu
<kirkland> TeTeT: anything in dmesg look ominous?
<jbernard> kirkland: let me know if you have any suggestions
<kirkland> jbernard: cool, thanks
<kirkland> jbernard: will do, cheers
<kirkland> TeTeT: your pastebin looks okay
<Jeeves_> TeTeT: Are your disks busy?
<cemc> I've tried to install lucid before in kvm, and indeed it was _very_ slow to the point where I aborted and installed karmic instead then upgrade
<TeTeT> Jeeves_: not very, here's the iostat
<Jeeves_> I've got several Lucid vm's which perform fine under kvm.
<TeTeT> Device:            tps   Blk_read/s   Blk_wrtn/s   Blk_read   Blk_wrtn
<TeTeT> sda              11.64       114.46       463.33    1229041    4974928
<TeTeT> Jeeves_: the ones I have running are fine, but just installing fresh ones
<Jeeves_> TeTeT: iostat -kx ?
<cemc> after installing it's all good, but the install is painfully slow
<kirkland> TeTeT: what's "slow" about it?  screen refreshes?  responsiveness on the keyboard?  calculations?
<Jeeves_> That also shows percentages
<cemc> kirkland: btw, it's still formatting at 33%...
<Jeeves_> I've seen that before. But also on normal hardware.
<TeTeT> kirkland: it's at installing base system for 20 minutes - I've been insalling server in 15 minutes before
<kirkland> cemc: hmm
<TeTeT> Jeeves_: http://pastebin.com/NtbDEM3m
<cemc> kirkland: it just finished this second, lol
<kirkland> TeTeT: i agree that doesn't sound right; I don't have any more ideas, though, without more details
<cemc> what I noticed in general, that it's not doing anything when installing, it just sitting there
<kirkland> TeTeT: what kind of backing disk?
<TeTeT> kirkland: ok, it's a SSD from Toshiba, reasonably fast normally
<kirkland> TeTeT: i mean, what are you giving to the vm?
<TeTeT> kirkland: 1 GB disk space, 512 MB RAM, 1 CPU
<cemc> TeTeT: did you try installing Karmic guest? it's fast as lightning, right? compared to Lucid
<TeTeT> cemc: have not tried karmic, can try it next. But I installed Lucid server and desktop before and it was fast
<cemc> installing base system for like 10 minutes and it's at 38%. _slow_
<cemc> kirkland: did you manage to install it?
<kirkland> cemc: nearly done
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, howdy!!
<cemc> after this I will try to compare Lucid vs. Karmic server install on KVM
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: howdy
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, how's it going?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: crazy :-)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, haha tell me I just moved to a new apartment. Anyways... im free to start working fully on testdrive.. shall we set meeting times or something?
<mathiaz> hggdh: re bug 569248
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 569248 in eucalyptus "deregistered node is still reported on the CLC" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569248
<mathiaz> hggdh: are you using the latest version of the preseeds?
<mathiaz> hggdh: lp:~mathiaz/+junk/uec-testing-preseeds/
<TeTeT> cemc: karmic does not seem to be faster for me, waiting at 30% for some time as well
<kirkland> cemc: my test worked fine, with 100GB disks
<kirkland> cemc: i'm very interested in your results with 250GB
<cemc> kirkland: 55% right now, I'll let you know
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: nice
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: congrads on the new digs
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i think i left some feedback for you on your last merge proposal
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: did you rework it accordingly?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, the codename one?? I already recoded everything to obtain the codename i just need to merge it to the modularization
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/testdrive/codename/+merge/22763
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yeah, that one ... did you rework per the feedback I gave in the review?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, yep, I did some improvements too
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: can you re-propose for merging?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, sure. I'll merge it then
<hggdh> mathiaz: I had run a 'bzr pull' just before
<hggdh> mathiaz: but I am not sure *where* bzr was pointing to... will check
<hggdh> mathiaz: pointing to your local branch at tamarind...
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: ideally, i'd like to get the modularization pieces merged by UDS
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: let's try to get one UDS session on the Testdrive Frontend
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i'd like to see you "drive" that session ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, I think I can make it on time. I'm gonna merge the codename on the current branch first, then merge it to the modularization.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, That's not a problem, I can lead the session. The blueprint has not been accepted yet right?
<hggdh> mathiaz: both are at the same revno on bzr, so yes, I was running the latest
<rgreening> kirkland: ping
<rgreening> I have a kvm I just update on a host running lucid. THe vm was updated to lucid, but fails at cant locate init. Any suggestions on recovery?
<RoyK> rgreening: can it mount its root fs?
<rgreening> RoyK: let me see what it says... I get dropped to initramfs prompt
<rgreening> mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/[the uuid] on /root failed: Invalid argument
<rgreening> then some additional mount fails for dev, sys, and proc. and Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init RoyK
<cemc> rgreening: sounds like bug #569900
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 569900 in mdadm "mount: mounting /dev/md0 on /root/ failed: Invalid argument" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569900
<cemc> at least it's similar to that...
<rgreening> its not raided
<cemc> ah
<rgreening> its a vm
<rgreening> I have other vms on same system, upgraded in the same way, and they all booted.
<rgreening> any recovery suggestions ?
<cemc> rgreening: is anything special with this one? any special setup?
<rgreening> nope. used the vmbuilder to make it and then updated it
<rgreening> other than installing cacti
<cemc> kirkland: it installed. it does not boot with virtio (FATAL: no bootable device), but if I do -hda, -hdb, it boots, and gives no error
<hggdh> kirkland: topo4 done, all results on lp:~hggdh2/%2Bjunk/uec-qa/
<kirkland> rgreening: interesting; that is the exact failure i see in my raid bug
<kirkland> rgreening: wow, i hope i can reproduce this
<rgreening> kirkland: The host OS has hardware raid, but the vm has an ext3 system. shouldn't matter, correct?
<SJr> Why can connections still be made to smtp with these iptable rules: http://pastebin.com/nMbnMEgU
<cemc> kirkland: maybe it's not related to the raid...
<kirkland> cemc: what's your command line with virtio?
<kirkland> rgreening: what's the backing disk for the vm?
<kirkland> rgreening: qcow2 image?  lvm?  real device?
<cemc> kirkland: kvm -m 512 -drive file=a.img,if=virtio -drive file=b.img,if=virtio -vnc 172.16.21.1:1 -cpu qemu64
<rgreening> qcow2
<kirkland> cemc: you're missing an option
<FFF666> hi, I want to know which network configuration has UEC by default
<cemc> kirkland: which one?
<kirkland> cemc: index=0,boot=on
<kirkland> cemc: -drive file=%s,if=virtio,index=0,boot=on %s"
<kirkland> cemc: you'll need one drive to be index0, the other index=1
<cemc> kirkland: mhm, I guess you don't need that when booting from cdrom, but after that you do need it. now it booted ok with virtio too, thanks
<kirkland> FFF666: VNET_MODE="MANAGED-NOVLAN"
<cemc> kirkland: so it was ok with 250gb disks too
<kirkland> cemc: right; it boots from cdrom
<kirkland> cemc: interesting;  i want to investigate rgreening's problem; this sounds like the same core problem
<kirkland> rgreening: okay, you're in the initramfs?
<cemc> kirkland: yeah, that's what I thought when I saw it...
<rgreening> kirkland: yep
<kirkland> rgreening: what's the exact size and partitioning of your vm's disk?
<kirkland> rgreening: ls -alF /dev/disk/by-uuid
<FFF666> kirkland: Ican't ping/ssh an image from a pc in the LAN, but Ican do it from the pc which I've the cloud controller
<FFF666> does the problem in the configuration?
<FFF666> sorry,    is the problem in the configuration?
<rgreening> kirkland: here's the screenie of the output: http://imagebin.ca/view/lQIX5_j.html
<rgreening> And here's the files sizes on disk: -rw-r--r-- 1 rgreening rgreening 1797062656 2010-04-26 12:37 disk0.qcow2
<rgreening> -rw-r--r-- 1 rgreening rgreening  710279168 2010-04-26 12:37 disk1.qcow2
<rgreening> with partitions: root: 8000, swap 4000, /var 20000
<kirkland> hggdh: i'm building a package that should fix your walrus Java heap OOM errors
<kirkland> hggdh: would you be able to test that today-ish?
<FFF666> kirkland: Ican't ping/ssh an image from a pc in the LAN, but Ican do it from the pc which I've the cloud controller. is the problem in the configuration?
<kirkland> cjwatson: around?  rgreening is hitting the same error I saw on Lucid w/ RAID on real hardware;  he's not using RAID, and he's in a VM
<kirkland> cjwatson: i could use someone with initramfs skills to help debug this and determine if it's release-critical
<hggdh> kirkland: yes, no prob. I will have to go back to topo2, the one that seems more prone to this failure
<kirkland> cjwatson: i asked keybuk for help last night, but he said it wasn't his focus
<hggdh> hum. Lemme check on topo4 logs
<rgreening> ty kirkland and cjwatson
<kirkland> rgreening: thank you ...  i think your setup shows this problem even more straight-forwardly than mine
<kirkland> rgreening: so 1797062656 is size on disk ... is this a sparse image?
<rgreening> ok. Strange that I upgraded 5 other VM's similarly, and they worked. So, 1/6 times it failed :)
<rgreening> kirkland: ya
<kirkland> hggdh: okay, it's uploaded to ubuntu-virt-ppa; awaiting build
<cjwatson> kirkland: not using RAID => different bug, presumptively
<kirkland> cjwatson: well, unless RAID is not the actual issue at all
<cjwatson> this one looks like it's that the device doesn't show up in time, maybe?
<cjwatson> try rootdelay=120 or some such
<hggdh> kirkland: k. Just keep in mind it may take a few hours to reach the OOM point
<cjwatson> not sure
<cjwatson> kirkland: I would recommend not pre-emptively conflating bugs with similar symptoms
<cjwatson> conflate them once you know they're the same, by all means
<cjwatson> but until then, assume they're separate
<cjwatson> anyway, finishing up here I'm afraid
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, will avoid conflating
<cjwatson> rgreening: if you can write out a recipe by which I can reproduce this in a fresh VM, I'll look at it tonight or tomorrow
<kirkland> cjwatson: who else on your team can I bother about this?
<cjwatson> you can try Keybuk; everyone else will be finishing for the day I think
<cemc> rgreening: how did you upgrade the VMs from Karmic exactly?
<rgreening> cjwatson: that's the thing, I have 1 out of 6 busted VM's. The others have similar setup and only this one failed update from karmic to lucid.. strange. I don't believe I could easily duplicate it. though I can try.
<rgreening> cemc: do-release-upgrade -d
<cemc> rgreening: they are all server installs?
<rgreening> after installing update-manager-core
<rgreening> yes
<cemc> rgreening: 32/64bit ?
<cjwatson> there's stuff on the wiki about getting more debug info out of the initramfs
<rgreening> well, server installs made from vmbuilder
<rgreening> cjwatson: got a url handy? I am interested in recovery as well... as my vm is dead :)
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot#Initramfs rather
<rgreening> ty cjwatson. I presume this works in a vm as well...
<cjwatson> yes
<rgreening> ok. will try that
<cjwatson> though getting to the grub menu may be tricky depending on your vm impl
<cjwatson> might need a rescue image to turn off the hidden timeout stuff
<rgreening> using virt-manager
<rgreening> and qemu+kvm
<FFF666> Ican't ping/ssh an image from a pc in the LAN, but Ican do it from the pc which I've the cloud controller. is the problem in the network configuration? (the VNET_MODE="MANAGED-NOVLAN")
<cjwatson> rgreening: oh, also, check dmesg
<cjwatson> EINVAL is the generic "something went wrong" error code
<kirkland> rgreening: did you try to the rootdelay=120 kernel option?
<cjwatson> actually that probably won't make any difference
<cjwatson> the device is there, it's just unmountable
<cjwatson> EINVAL source had an invalid superblock.  [... or other stuff that doesn't apply here]
<rgreening> cjwatson: I'm launching the recover kern image now to see the debug/printk output..
<cjwatson> you could also try mounting it from that.  to me, if this doesn't have any lvm or raid or other funny stuff involved, EINVAL seems to imply that the filesystem is toast
<cjwatson> but that's just an initial hypothesis
<rgreening> ouch
<rgreening> cjwatson: anyway to attempt recovery of the fs? working in a vm is a bit trickier than Im used to. in a real server, I'd use a recovery media. in a vm, not sure how to proceed
<FFF666> Hello everyone. I can't ping/ssh an image from a pc in the LAN, but Ican do it from the pc which I've the cloud controller. is the problem in the network configuration? (the VNET_MODE="MANAGED-NOVLAN")
<uvirtbot> New bug: #463703 in clamav (main) "AV Installation failed on  9.1 inside VMware" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463703
<FFF666> Hello everyone. I can't ping/ssh an image from a pc in the LAN, but Ican do it from the pc which I've the cloud controller. is the problem in the network configuration? (the VNET_MODE="MANAGED-NOVLAN")
<kirkland> FFF666: are they on the same subnet?
<FFF666> yes
<FFF666> 192.168.2.x
<kirkland> FFF666: what's ifconfig's output on your CC
<FFF666> I dont have the pc turn on
<FFF666> but has the 192.168.2.100 ip
<FFF666> I can ping it from the CC
<kirkland> FFF666: i'm sorry, i don't know;  check #eucalyptus
<FFF666> ahh, thanks
<xperia> hello to all. i have some strange problem with my ubuntu web server. for some reason everything runs heavy slow. top show however a cpu usage of maximal 12 %. what could be the problem. all php scripts run with a cpu usage of 2% only.
<ChmEarl> running MYoungs xen4+xendom kernel, do I need to compile xorg-x11-server-Xorg to get X11 working?
<ChmEarl> wrong ch
<hggdh> kirkland: test the OOM with RC + your packages, or daily+PPA?
<kirkland> hggdh: daily + PPA, please
<hggdh> kirkland: ack
<fbc-mx> HI all!!
<rgreening> kirkland: looks like my issue may be both a corrupted fs and issue regenerating the initramfs. I've mounted the qcow2 file and performing fsck repairs to it now. I'll let you know if this solves or if the initramfs is still an issue.
<kirkland> rgreening: okay, thanks
<kirkland> rgreening: so the rootdelay didn't have any effect?
<rgreening> kirkland: np. still doing fsck on volumes :)
<kirkland> rgreening: gotcha
<rgreening> kirkland: never tried that yet. Saw some errors on fs
<kirkland> rgreening: k
<rgreening> kirkland: on another note, virsh -c qemu:///system shutdown doesnt seem to work
<rgreening> and I have acpi enabled and acpid installed and running on guest
 * rgreening puzzled
<kirkland> rgreening: i think there's an open bug on that
<kirkland> rgreening: is this a regression?
<rgreening> yeah, I'm pretty sure I was able to shutdown before under Karmic
<rgreening> though my brain is spaghetti at the moment.. trying to do way too much
<rgreening> kirkland: host doesn't need acpid does it? just the guest? or ...
<kirkland> rgreening: should just be the guest
<rgreening> yeah, thats what I thought.
<rgreening> bizarre
<kirkland> rgreening: ack; today has been the busiest day ... 10 conversations at once, it seems
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> Im sure we'll chat lots at UDS :P
<rgreening> kirkland: rgreening@natasha:~$ acpi_listen
<rgreening> button/power PWRF 00000080 0000000e
<rgreening> my guest receives the event, just doesnt act on it
<kirkland> rgreening: hrm ... pm-utils bug, perhaps?
<rgreening> kirkland: I don't have that package
<rgreening> hmm...
<cemc> kirkland: any progress? had a laptop hdd issue here
<kirkland> rgreening: sorry, that might be unrelated
<kirkland> cemc: hmm, not much;  what do you have ?
<rgreening> kirkland: I originally build vm with vmbuilder under karmic
<cemc> kirkland: nothing either... I have a karmic vm, maybe I'll try to upgrade it, let's see what happens
<kirkland> cemc: back it up first ;-)
<cemc> ofcourse ;)
<rgreening> kirkland: fsck fixed the guest. I believe my issue is caused by shutdown not working via acpi, which means the guests were being destroyed and not shutdown.
<kirkland> rgreening: i'm trying to test that now
<rgreening> ty.
<jetole> does anyone know how to get rid of the bash suggestions like when I typo suod instead of sudo and it suggests what I want?
<kirkland> rgreening: server image, correct?
<kirkland> rgreening: ie, not desktop
<rgreening> kirkland: I used this.. sudo vmbuilder kvm ubuntu -c mrtg.cfg -d /opt/vm/odin-kvm
<rgreening> kirkland: which should default to a server setup
<kirkland> rgreening: right
<kirkland> rgreening: sorry, you've told me that :-)
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> :)
<kirkland> *(too_man_conversations)
<rgreening> you have a spaghetti brain just like me now
<kirkland> rgreening: heh :-)
<cemc> did the upgrade karmic->lucid in the vm, no problems
<Gol023> good evening all
<bogeyd6> I setup exim4 (or thought I did) and I can connect to my port 25 locally but not from a remote bawx. How can I enable exim to let remote users connect?
<bogeyd6> There is no firewall installed*
<kirkland> cemc: good to hear, thanks
<smoser> kirkland, you rang ?
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> is there a bug report about missing dependencies libapache2-mod-wsgi ?
<joaopinto> for...
<joaopinto> oh, there is, but is not fixed
<mean67> any one want to assist me in setting up server
<bogeyd6> !anyone | mean67
<ubottu> mean67: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mean67> I am trying to set it up using 2 10k SATA drives that I have and am having some trouble
<kirkland> smoser: sorry, forgot you were traveling
<smoser> no problem.
<mean67>  I would like to know the best way to have it set up
<mean67> and am at the point where it is asking me partition info
<bogeyd6> Do you plan on using a RAID card or Softraid?
<bogeyd6> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mean67> I am not using RAID
<persia> mean67: Does selecting the default options not just work for you?
<mean67> well I thought that putting the swap on my and the boot on the other would be the best way to go
<persia> Heh, then select the manual configu.
<persia> If you mostly start/stop new (uncached) binaries, it may help.  If you mostly serve data stored somewhere, it would be better to worry about separating the data from the swap, as the binaries are likely cached.
<mean67> so not sure if I should pick guided or manual
<kirkland> zul: ping
<kirkland> zul: you've reproduced https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/569890 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 569890 in kvm "kvm hangs on Lucid Server RC" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kirkland> rgreening: i can confirm your shutdown issue
<hggdh> kirkland: first round done, 400 instances. CLC did not (yet) blow on OOM; Walrus shows less memory usage
<kirkland> hggdh: cool, and usually it would by that point?
<kirkland> hggdh: and this is with the default mem allocation?
<hggdh> kirkland: yes. CLC shows now ~800M of res, Wlarus shows 630M. Up to now, both CLC and Walrus would show about the same memory usage
<hggdh> around 750M
<kirkland> hggdh: good stuff
<kirkland> hggdh: would you note the ppa version you tested, and confirmed in your orig bug report?
<hggdh> kirkland: only surprise was an unilateral reboot of one of the NCs, near the end of the run
<kirkland> hggdh: hmm, spontaneous reboot?
<hggdh> kirkland: will do. I am also starting another round now
<kirkland> hggdh: is mathiaz or anyone else dorking around on the lab kit?
<hggdh> kirkland: seem to have been spontaneous, yes. I cannot see any indications in the logs about it
<hggdh> except the reboot messages, of course
<hggdh> kirkland: to my knowledge I am home alone
<kirkland> hggdh: roger
<hggdh> kirkland: pushing now the results
<hggdh> I would expect to find some OOMs in this run...
<kirkland> hggdh: alrighty
<kirkland> hggdh: standing by
<chrismsnz> Hey guys
<chrismsnz> by any chance is anybody running ubuntu on SuperMicro Twin2 servers?
<hggdh> kirkland: pushed
<kirkland> hggdh: url?
<chrismsnz> We've been running into problems (disk crashes, hard locks, reboots) and the oem mentioned since all 4 nodes were failing it was probably a software/driver/kernel problem
<hggdh> kirkland: lp:/~hggdh2/%2Bjunk/uec-qa/
<kirkland> hggdh: cheers, thanks
<mean67> is there a GUI for UEC
<Gol023> hi folks
<Gol023> i've just installed ebox, how do i get to the interface?
<Gol023> i'm new to this!
<electro_> With regards to the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, I am looking to setup 1 front end with 4 Node Controllers.  I have the front end on a public addressable ip, and the node controllers on the same public.  I bridged the public interface, but want to run VMs on a private network.  Is there anyone that has experience with this I can talk to ?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, I've just proposed my changes for merging into testdrive
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: cool, i'll check
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, :)
<kirkland> rgreening: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/570450
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 570450 in acpi "regression in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh causes it to fail entirely on Ubuntu servers" [High,In progress]
<kirkland> rgreening: debdiff fix for that bug for you in there
<persia> kirkland: release team is reviewing each upload in the queue (using queuediff).  You may as well upload and get feedback that way if you're definitely SRUing it anyway.
<kirkland> persia: thanks
<persia> Note that this is only every appropriate during final freeze: 50 weeks a year, subscription is the correct model.
<persia> (or maybe 48, anyway, doesn't matter)
<kirkland> persia: ack, thanks ;-)
#ubuntu-server 2010-04-27
<hggdh> kirkland: walrus just went in with OutOfMemory
<kirkland> hggdh: arse
<kirkland> hggdh: tell me more
<hggdh> kirkland: I am running another 400 instances, with no reinit
<kirkland> hggdh: okay
<kirkland> hggdh: same separate topo?
<hggdh> kirkland: interesting enough, the CLC is surviving with ~816M of real, and the Walrus barfed with ~720M
<hggdh> kirkland: same separate topo, topo2
<kirkland> hggdh: hrm, yeah, that's weird
<hggdh> kirkland: OTOH, memory growth is slower
<mathiaz> hggdh: nope - you can use the test rig
<mathiaz> kirkland: ^^
<hggdh> kirkland: hum. This time the walrus vanished. This is new.
<kirkland> mathiaz: th
<kirkland> thx
<kirkland> hggdh: ?  crashed?
<hggdh> kirkland: not sure yet, I see a "mabolo init: eucalyptus main process (1224) terminated with status 1" in the syslog
<kirkland> hggdh: hmm
<hggdh> anyway. Saving the logs now
<hggdh> kirkland: topo2-1.tar uploaded
<hggdh> kirkland: this is better than before, but no cigar yet
<kirkland> hggdh: okay, thanks for testing
<kirkland> hggdh: can you please leave feedback and pointers to your results in that bug?
<hggdh> kirkland: will do
<kirkland> hggdh: oh, and dpkg -l euca*
<kirkland> hggdh: is it ppa2 ?
<hggdh> kirkland: indeed. I will add a 'dpkg -l euca\* uec\*', but I already noted it in the bug
<kirkland> hggdh: cheers
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: merged
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, ;)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i'm going to release 1.37 with this
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, awesome
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: won't make lucid, unfortunately
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, i guess the next release would be the modularization?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: please
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: how major are these changes?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, modularization? well i'd say major... changed various things such included the creation of the ISO list into the code, splitted the code up, some adjustments to get the same functionality
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, and just the obtaining of the release codename.. I think it is SRUable
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: well, I think I'm just going to SRU a one-liner that does r = maverick
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: when the time comes
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: or we can try to get your changes in
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, wouldn;t it be better if we backport it?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: either way
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yeah, maybe so
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: hmm
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, we could backport when modularization is done
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, or maybe try to get today's changes into lucid
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: well, there's not much to backport;  just grab the diff of the merge i just committed
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: that might be a possibility
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: would you ask about that in ubuntu-motu?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, let's see what they say
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: keep me posted; we can try to get this uploaded right now if they approve
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, ok we could probably get FFe because it is *major* change but simple at the same time
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: right
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, <RoAkSoAx> ScottK, could I still file a FFe for new upstream of TestDrive that adds a simple, but necessary functionality?
<RoAkSoAx> <persia> RoAkSoAx: I'd advise filing an FFe for that: it's not clearly bugfix.
<RoAkSoAx> <persia> RoAkSoAx: You could probably do an s/lucid/maverick/ upload as clearly bugfix though.
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yeah, i'm leaning toward uploading 2 1-line SRUs per year
 * persia isn't actually invested with any authority, and was only offering advice
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, i'd go for backporting it
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: :-)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: if you're willing to fight that battle, I'll support you
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: but it's your battle to fight ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, I have no problem with that :)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: go for it, dude
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, at the end, It would save *time* by having to SRU twice a year
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: alrighty
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: go for it ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, however, if ScottK or anyoine else from the release team gives us the go we could jsut upload 1.37
<RoAkSoAx> anyways we'll have to wait
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: alrighty
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: you have motu props, right?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: if you've tested this functionality very thoroughly, and ScottK approves, just go for it
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i tested it here; seemed to work for me
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: retrieved lucid, used it from the cache, i manually removed that file, and touched the timestamp back a few years
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, i actually have tested it in, what i believe, all test cases possible
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: all of those worked as expected
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: what about no network connectivity?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, done too
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: coolio
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, if no network and cache is valid, it uses chace
<RoAkSoAx> though, if cache is expired it will fail to launch
<RoAkSoAx> wait, let me test brb
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, ok, if no network, and cache is not expired works. If no network and cache is expired, it still works, however, it throws and error message saying that couldn't update the cache...
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: cool
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, ok then I'll file FFe
<jcastro> hey kirkland
<jcastro> I don't mean to be critial, but the lens flares on the manpages screams 1972.
<persia> jcastro: So you're celebrating references to a classic age of visual theming?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, bug #570485. I'll ping someone from the release team and keep you updated.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 570485 in testdrive "[FFe] New upstream release 1.37" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570485
<jcastro> persia: well, at least he didn't bust out blender. :p
<Scunizi> I've modified .bash_aliases to include a shortcut to mounting a samba share on my machine (it's also the samba server).  I'd like to convert that mount command to a line in fstab so the mount happens on startup.  So far I've been unsuccessful.  Any help? alias bpomount='sudo mount.cifs //localhost/BPO /home/<user>/BPO -o user=<user>,credintials=/etc/samba/smbusers,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777'
<electro_> With regards to the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, I am looking to setup 1 front end with 4 Node Controllers.  I have the front end on a public addressable ip, and the node controllers on the same public.  I bridged the public interface, but want to run VMs on a private network.  Is there anyone that has experience with this I can talk to ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570494 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570494
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570513 in nis (main) "NIS-based autofs maps don't load on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570513
<rgreening_> kirkland: noticed the acpi fix. I'll check in the morning and let you know how I fare. Ty.
<Masshuu> [2010-04-27 07:17:50]: uid: (1018/test.stormraidergames.com) gid: (1017/test.stormraidergames.com) cmd: test.py
<Masshuu> [2010-04-27 07:17:50]: target uid/gid (1018/1017) mismatch with directory (1018/1017) or program (0/1017)
<Masshuu> i see the issue but i duno how to fix it :/
<Masshuu> well i think its the issue
<Masshuu> i know that 0 should not be a 0
<Masshuu> but my lack of experince isn't telling me how to fix it
<ziesemer_> How can I force a certain package to never be installed?  I.E., I want to install other things using apt-get that use Subversion, but I already manually compiled and installed the latest version of Subversion.  I don't want the older version (re-)installed.
<SpamapS> you can make a placeholder package .. I forget the name
<SpamapS> equivs
<SpamapS> ziesemer_: apt-get install equivs .. read the docs.. you can make an empty package that satisfies the same dependencies
<ziesemer_> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-helpers.en.html .  Excellent - thanks!  Just needed a place to start...
 * SpamapS 's debian skills are rusty but still intact.. woot
<twb> Of course, it'd be better to not manually compile and install things
<SpamapS> twb: sometimes the learning curve of re-packaging something inflexible and complex is higher than equivs. ;)
<twb> (I'm surprised that subversion changes enough that you even NEED a newer version.)
<SpamapS> I used to use equivs for java.. I'm sure thats not a problem anymore.
<twb> SpamapS: granted.
 * ziesemer_ Cheers to SpamapS.
<SpamapS> ziesemer_: twb has a very valid point.. you might find it easy to just tweak the repository subversion package
<persia> SpamapS: If the effort of repackaging is more than running uscan and uupdate, or calling get-orig-source, then please file a bug about a package being hard to update.
<twb> persia: rebasing the debian/patches is usually the hardest part
<ziesemer_> twb:  Yeah, I'd use the package version, if it was anywhere near up-to-date...
<SpamapS> Yeah subversion isn't a good example of this
<twb> That and when upstream changes build system :-/
<ziesemer_> But I will investigate the repackaging bit later!
<twb> ziesemer_: it's not "up to date" for a reason.
<ziesemer_> twb: Care to elaborate?  I'm looking for specific bug fixes in the 1.6.11 release.
<persia> twb: Sure, but it *shouldn't* be hard for 99% of packages.  If it's hard, then something is wrong.  That something might just be that the patches in debian/patches need to get upsteam, or similar :)
<SpamapS> ziesemer_: with subversion, its quite likely you can do just as persia says
<twb> ziesemer_: what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<ziesemer_> 10.04 RC.
<twb> Well, I guess it's a bit late in the release cycle, but a few weeks ago you could've reported this; it might be important enough that the Ubuntu subversion maintainer would backport those fixes from the newer version.
<SpamapS> hrm.. so I didn't even know about uscan/uupdate....
<SpamapS> always applied the patch manually to the upstream sources..
<twb> What's the roadmap for Ubuntu migrating to dpkg-source format 3.0 (quilt)?
<twb> Does your infrastructure already handle it, so you'll just migrate piecemeal whenever you resync a 3.0 package from Debian?
<ajmitch> twb: yes, there are already a number of packages in the archive using it
<twb> Yay!
<ajmitch> I don't think there's any plan for wholesale migration, just as there isn't for debian yet, while they argue it out
<twb> dh(1) is also super sexy.
<ajmitch> sure, it gets used a bit
<SpamapS> whats dh?
<twb> SpamapS: developer stuff
 * SpamapS has been trapped in a CentOS shop for 6 years and just re-entered debian based happy land
<twb> SpamapS: it's a way of reducing boilerplate in debian/rules.   Like CDBS, but without the gratuitous gmake-fu.
<SpamapS> twb: does it have a home? I'm quite interested in developer stuff. :)
<twb> SpamapS: apt-get install debhelper; man 7 debhelper; man 1 dh dh_auto_configure
<SpamapS> danke
<ScottK> twb: Debhelper 7 and source format version 3 are pretty unrelated.
<lifeless> by which you mean entirely ?  :)
<persia> I think they are vaguely related: they both attempt to provide once-and-for-all solutions to long-standing packaging annoyances
<persia> Mind you, operationally there's no link.
<ScottK> persia: You can completely use one without the other, so I don't understand.
<ScottK> lifeless: Yes.
<SpamapS> so.. I'm playing around re-packaging libmemcached to the latest version (0.31 in my karmic virtualbox instance, I want to have 0.40) ... the libmemcached2.symbols file has 0.31 listed as the version.. how do I update that file? I presume it is generated
<persia> ScottK: The relation would be entirely in the minds of folks looking to address issues: there's no operational link.
<persia> SpamapS: The best doc we have about that is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stefanlsd/dpkg-gensymbols
<SpamapS> persia: thx that helps. :)
<ScottK> persia: For the vast majority of packages, I'm not aware of any issues that V3 solves.
<persia> I spent about two days once unwinding issues with linda that v3 would have solved.  It also solves all the annoying uuencode/uudecode issues with adding icons.
<persia> But yeah, for a clean package with a good upstream relationship, there's no benefit.
<ScottK> Conceptually it's more complex and raises barriers to entry.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #562852 in likewise-open5 (universe) "Please remove likewise-open5 from lucid on all architectures" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562852
<twb> ScottK: I realize dh(1) and 3.0 (quilt) are unrelated; they're just both sexy :-)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570533 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: podproces zainstalowany skrypt post-installation zwrócił kod błędu 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570533
<henkjan> I just tried the Ubuntu self assesment on http://www.ubuntu.com/training/certificationcourses/server
<henkjan> and scored 9 of 10
<henkjan> and can't find what would be my wrong answer
<kklimonda> hmm.. same here..
<stephank> I have reprepo repository with slightly customized packages that I'd like to use on several of my server machines. Now I'm trying to figure out how to make those servers prefer my packages over ubuntu's, even if there's a newer version in ubuntu's repos. Is this something I'd do with apt preferences?
<twb> You probably want pinning
<twb> It's a major pain in the arse to get right.
<stephank> hmmm
<stephank> Well, I have a theory that might work...
<stephank> I'm building these packages myself, so maybe I can add an Origin field in the control file of each package I build, and then perhaps: “Pin: origin "something"”
<stephank> would that work?
<soren> stephank: Something like that, yes.
<soren> stephank: And you want the pin-priority to be > 990.
<soren> stephank: See the  apt_preferences(5) man page.
<ivoks> there are still some issues with upstart and bonding
<ivoks> it starts network services before bonding
<ivoks> argh
 * twb feels better about the relatively staid startpar(8).
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570636 in samba (main) "package samba-common-bin 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570636
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570655 in vsftpd (main) "package vsftpd 2.2.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570655
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570657 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570657
<rgreening> morning kirkland. Updating servers now to see if the acpi fix works. Yer awesome btw :)
<kirkland> rgreening: howdy; you applied that patch?
<cemc> kirkland: got the 2x750gb disks, installing right now
<kirkland> cemc: cool, good to hear
<kirkland> cemc: keep me posted
<rgreening> kirkland: not yet. did the package get published or is waiting in queue? Do you have a ppa with deb? If not, I can patch... and test easy enough
<ttx> smoser: ping
<kirkland> rgreening: not published;  i just uploaded to lucid-proposed
<kirkland> rgreening: it was rejected for release, pushed to SRU
<rgreening> ok. cool.
<kirkland> rgreening: it's a one-line patch, though
<kirkland> rgreening: you don't even have to build the package
<kirkland> rgreening: just patch the source file on the OS
<kirkland> rgreening: /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<rgreening> kirkland: on another note, it seems I cannot create vm's using vmbuilder since upgrading to lucid
<kirkland> rgreening:
<kirkland> -. /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs
<kirkland> +[ -r /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs ] && . /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs
<ttx> kirkland: we'll need you to cover the UEC tests in ISO testing on your local rig (from ISO), as I don't have my cloud with me here
<rgreening> kirkland: ok, I'll manually fix and test
<kirkland> rgreening: talk to soren about vmbuilder
<kirkland> ttx: okay
<rgreening> k.
<kirkland> ttx: candidates are hot?
<ttx> kirkland: yes, the current ones are expected to be final now
<kirkland> ttx: i'll sync and test after breakfast
<ttx> I can do KVM based testing for the rest, but for UEC and the cloud images on UEC, we'll need you
<rgreening> soren: vmbuilder? any known issues? I'm getting "AttributeError: 'Libvirt' object has no attribute 'vm'" when attempting to build a vm
<persia> UEC images need a respin: don't bother testing yet (see -devel)
<ttx> rgreening: bug 562189 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 562189 in vm-builder "AttributeError: 'Libvirt' object has no attribute 'vm'" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562189
<ttx> persia: they are not on the tracker anymore
<rgreening> thanks ttx. I'll review bug.
<ttx> persia: but the UEC tests can be run on the karmic image
<ttx> and the lucid images can be tested separately
<kirkland> ttx: me, and hggdh, right ;-)
<ttx> kirkland: how many local machines does hggdh have ?
<persia> ttx: OK.  Just wanted to make sure that slangasek's message from 10 minutes ago requesting a respin wasn't missed in creating extra testing.
<kirkland> ttx: none; lab machines
<ttx> persia: I'm currently one meter to the left of Steve :)
<persia> Then you're entirely informed :)
<ttx> kirkland: then he can do the UEC image validation
 * persia feels a bit redundant when people have physical proximity
<ttx> kirkland: we still need you to cover the UEC ISO tests
<kirkland> ttx: okay
<ttx> at least the topology 1 ones
<ttx> and if you have time the two optional topologies on amd64
<ttx> kirkland: you can keep the optional ones for tomorrow, since they take quite some time when run from ISO
 * ttx should have taken his cloud with him, retrospectively
<rgreening> kirkland: ty ty ty ... acpi fix confirmed and working.
<stephank> soren: Thanks for the pointers. It appears to be working nicely. :)
<kirkland> ttx: okay
 * ttx covers random testing in KVM
<rgreening> kirkland: now that this work, If I perform a shutdown on the host server, will the guests be properly shutdown or do I need to manually issue shutdown to each vm (I dont recal reading anything on that)
<hggdh> ttx: not enough, one old i386, and two amd64 with 1G
<hggdh> and my bloody laptop
<ttx> hggdh: but you can test t
<ttx> arh
<ttx> hggdh: but you can cover the UEC cloud images tset on the test rig
<ttx> hggdh: when they will be made available
<hggdh> ttx: I can run them all in the rig, yes
<hggdh> ttx: certainly
<hggdh> kirkland: BTW, just the daily, or daily+PPA?
<kirkland> hggdh: just the current ISO
<kirkland> hggdh: which is proposed for GA
<kirkland> hggdh: the UEC tests on the ISO tracker
<cemc> kirkland: install complete, and it boots, no problems
<kirkland> cemc: okay, well thanks for all your help
<kirkland> cemc: i don't know what's wrong with my disks, my scenario
<cemc> kirkland: don't know either, maybe you can doo a step-by-step detailed list of what you're doing and I'll try again, if you want to
<astroboy> I was searching for the ubuntu server debootstrap but I was unable to
<kirkland> cemc: that's okay;  i need to focus on UEC today
<astroboy> maybe I should install one of these: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/ and then change something afterwards?
<persia> astroboy: There's no difference in debootstrap especially for server.  Why do you want deboostrap?
<smoser> ttx, here now.
<astroboy> persia: well I have to install it on a remote server
 * persia digs into kirkland's blog harder
<twb> astroboy: is the remote host networked?  Do you have local waldoes?  Do you have KVM or serial over IP?
<ttx> smoser: no, just slangasek looking for you :)
<astroboy> persia: so I should install the debootstrap for 9.10 and then pass some flag to debootstrap?
 * persia can't find it, unfortunately
<astroboy> twb: I have a netboot with access to the disks, I did that many times with debian. I was only wondering where to get the server version.
<twb> Appendix C installs are a pain in the arse, and should be avoided where possible.  Preseeding, at least as far as the sshd udeb, is vastly preferable.
<smoser> ttx, ok. so there is a uec respin and then population of iso tracker with amis
<smoser> and then presumably need that tested ?
<twb> astroboy: the server version of what?
<astroboy> twb: ubuntu-server
<persia> astroboy: Just use the netboot if you're comfortable with netboot.  You can choose the server tasks, and end up with a server.  It's all the same software.
<twb> astroboy: ubuntu-server is always the server version.
<astroboy> oh ok. I thought there was a ubuntu with specific server packages
<twb> The only differences between the server and alternate CDs are the preseed files and the debs in the local pool.
<astroboy> so the the packages are exactly the same? aren't there something like gentoo profiles
<astroboy> mhm ok...
<persia> Nope.
<ttx> smoser: yes, we'll need the EC2 image tested
<persia> Everything is exactly the same.
<twb> All variants of Ubuntu back onto the same package archive.
<persia> twb: "flavours"
<ttx> smoser: any chance you can run your magic script ?
<smoser> yeah. i can do that.
<smoser> and of course there will be no bugs
<astroboy> yeah but usually I want bleeding edge on the desktop and stable software on the server, so I thought that the server version had different repos that installed more stable packages & compiled with different ./configure, something like that
<astroboy> e.g. gentoo
<persia> Nope.  Everything is designed to be stable.
<twb> Gentoo doesn't belong on a server in the first place.
<astroboy> ok... thanks for the clarification
<persia> Some folks only upgrade their servers for LTSs though.
<persia> (as LTSs are *more* stable)
<twb> persia: I do that for end user desktops, too.
<astroboy> yeah I think I'll do that. 8.04 should be fine.
<twb> I hear bad things about non-LTS releases, like "oops, did you want libpam-ldap to *work*?"
<twb> astroboy: you should target 10.04 for a new deployment.
<astroboy> and anyway, gentoo is not bad as a server :P
<persia> astroboy: Or try 10.04.  It releases in a couple days, so should be mostly good (or you might want to wait until ~june to have had the post-release bugfixes happen)
<astroboy> twb: is nothing critical. I just want something that works and doesn't get too much cluttered
<astroboy> mhm ok....
<lil_cain> Don't cannonical say you should wait till 10.4.1 to push into production?
<twb> I have been handed gentoo servers to fix.  Gentoo on a server is Wrong.
<astroboy> I know maybe it's not the right channel to ask
<Zider> gentoo as server worked peachy for me for many years
<ivoks> um... system-config-kickstart is broken
<twb> At least if you expect to maintain the server.
<Zider> but it's running ubuntu server nowadays
<twb> If you adopt an OpenBSD-style "fire and forget" approach to deployment, I suppose it might work until the next CVE.
<twb> Which is usually when I get called in to un-bugger the box
<astroboy> but would you suggest debian or ubuntu for a simple server (some stupid websites and proxying basically...)
<twb> astroboy: yes.
<Zider> if you want STUPID websites, run it on windows ;)
<cemc> :)
<astroboy> twb: yes to what :P?
<ttx> smoser: works for me
<twb> astroboy: I would suggest Debian or Ubuntu for pretty much any server.
<ttx> zul: please cover some regular ISO tests. My laptop is awfully slow at it*
<astroboy> twb: no I meant "which between the two"
<twb> astroboy: doesn't matter much unless you are into support contracts.
<zul> ttx: doing the i386 tests now
<astroboy> twb: ok. then I guess I'll keep using debian
<astroboy> I mean I wanted to try something new on a new server :P
<Zider> as I understand it, ubuntu server has newer packages than debian
<twb> astroboy: well if you already have a conclusion and just want to rationalize it...
<astroboy> twb: yeah eheh
<twb> Zider: IMO the non-LTS release are about as flaky as testing.  By that view, they're not significantly older or newer.
<Zider> twb: I don't know what LTS is
<astroboy> Zider: I actually like old and working software in servers... if I really want something new I compile it
<twb> Zider: Then you probably shouldn't deploy servers :-P
<Zider> astroboy: I like new and security-fixed :P
<Zider> twb: it's just a home server I'm running
<twb> Zider: those are mutually exclusive
<twb> new features implies new bugs, including new security bugs.
<Zider> but not as well known as old security bugs
<twb> Security patches are backported to stable release.
<twb> *releases
<astroboy> yeah exactly.. it's not like debian is going to keep unsecure software unsecure....
<_kettle> hey. looking for pointers to info on how to build my own ec2 ami. or should I just use ubuntu's images and customize those?
<twb> astroboy: not deliberately, anyway.  *cough* ssh-keygen *cough*.
<ttx> zul: ok I'm on amd64 now, but trying to run two KVM tests in parallel slows down my laptop so badly I prefer to only run one at a time
<astroboy> twb: ahaha yeah that was bad. seriously bad.
<twb> ttx:
<twb> ttx: "slows down" as in the non-VM environment?
<ttx> twb: no
<twb> ttx: try nicing/ionicing the VMs?
<zul> ttx: you should get a macbook ;)
<twb> Oh, OK.  Never mind, then.
<ttx> zul: I should get a SSD drive and 2 more Gb of mem
<twb> zul: maybe when they go back to shipping a decent architecture...
<zul> ttx: that works as well
<astroboy> the main difference is that on the desktop I want to assume the risk of choosing what to use
<astroboy> on the server I trust the packagers more generally :P
<twb> "choosing what to use" means using the package manager, not funroll-looping.
<Zider> --omg-optimizations
<astroboy> no I meant using development versions of almost everything :P
<persia> Let's not disparage other distributions: we can do better to just explain how to do things in Ubuntu.
<twb> persia: I'm not disparaging a distro, but a mindset :-/
<persia> astroboy: If you want the newest and sharpest (and don't mind getting cut once in a while), you can always run the Ubuntu development release whilst it's being constructed.
<Zider> I'm not dispawhatever anything, cause I don't know what it means ;)
 * persia tends to even upgrade non-critical servers come beta
<astroboy> persia: I personally run archlinux on my desktop
<astroboy> also because it's annoying to have a system with so much stuff installed
<persia> can't help you with that, but we've a nice desktop offering as well :)
<twb> You can also roll your own debs from VCS snapshots for critical packages, which is what I do for codebases I contribute to upstream.
<astroboy> and because of aur, mainly
<twb> Arch has zero Q/A, at least for Haskell packages.
<astroboy> I know but for example I don't use a de
<astroboy> twb: Q/A=question and answer?
<twb> Quality assurance
<astroboy> ah ok
<astroboy> you are right
<astroboy> expecially on haskel-xft and company
<astroboy> they broke down half of the time
<astroboy> but anyway
<astroboy> it's just that I choose what to install from the beginning
<zul> ah yes...ricers
<soren> rgreening: I'm working on a fix for that.
<_kettle> is anyone running ubuntu on Amazon EC2? I tried the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide but "ec2-run-instances ami-2fc2e95b -k ec2-keypair" just fails with this error: Client.InvalidAMIID.NotFound: The AMI ID 'ami-2fc2e95b' does not exist
<mugwort13> could anyone kindly lead me in the right direction?  I am searching for some decent documentation on the stability (or possibly lack of stability) of the EXT4 fs.   I have been faithfully using JFS for years due to it never letting me down, but using JFS is a hassle so I am wanting to use another.  I have read many opinions stating people's dislike of EXT4, but want to find out more.
<twb> mugwort13: ext4 is some minor improvements, plus extents, tacked onto ext3.
<twb> mugwort13: if you avoid extents, it's backwards compatible with ext3, so you shouldn't get any surprises there.  (But extents are on by default.)
<twb> I suspect most of the annoyance is 1) people who got extentful ext4 before they were ready, and couldn't back out; or 2) XFS/JFS/btrfs/whatever weenies who value functionality/performance over stability.
<RoyK> using Btrfs in production is cool
<RoyK> only for the tough guys
<twb> btrfs isn't production-ready.
<RoyK> I'm joking :)
<RoyK> but XFS/JFS is stable
<twb> As at a month ago, there were severe data loss problems with /var/lib/dpkg on btrfs.
<RoyK> I'd say both are better tested than ext4
<twb> Er, and that's on Debian, so it'll probably take longer to sync to Ubuntu.
<RoyK> doesn't surprise me - nobody said Btrfs was stable
<twb> RoyK: well, I worry that the noobs won't realize you were being sarcastic
<RoyK> :)
<twb> I wouldn't run XFS without a UPS, or in combination with any dm-based tech (including md RAID and LVM), though.
<RoyK> give Btrfs another year and it might catch up with early ZFS
<RoyK> twb: why?
<twb> Due to XFS' tendency to eat data after an outage, and the maintainers' tendency to tell anyone without write barriers to FOAD
<twb> (dm doesn't support write barriers.)
<twb> I imagine the same applies to other post-ext filesystems, but I haven't actually had reports of it.
<RoyK> I guess I'll keep my storage on ZFS until Btrfs shows signs of growing up
<twb> btrfs couldn't even delete subvols prior to .33 and btrfs-tools .19+4
<RoyK> I was looking at btrfs a year ago and last summer a post said raid[56] was in the works
<RoyK> still no cigar, though
<RoyK> I ended up with opensolaris, which works
<mugwort13> Basically, I am looking for peace of mind if I decide to move my company's server from JFS to EXT4.   Has anyone heard of any real disasters using it?  I simply like JFS because of my personal history of 0% data loss with it.  I am not married to JFS, I simply don't want to be risky.   EXT4 could possibly make my life easier since support is built in by default.
<RoyK> if it's not a truckload of data, moving it should be trivial
<mugwort13> No, a little less than 1T, not much at all yet, but in the next year it will increase alot because of new utilities we will be using.  But still, no more than like 4T total.
 * RoyK pats his 30TB opensolaris box
<Elad> what is a good webmail client? I currently have postfix+dovecot installed.
<RoyK> squirrelmail is nice and lightweight
<twb> RoyK: does ZFS do software RAID5 and RAID6 internally?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> raidz
<RoyK> raidz[123]
<Elad> RoyK, another question I have, is if I install it now do I run a high/low chance of messing up user's mailboxes?
<RoyK> one, two or three parity 'stripes'
<twb> Oh, right.  RAIDZ, which "fixes" problems in RAID5
<RoyK> yes, it fixes the write hole
<twb> Forgive me if I'm a little suspicious of unilateral vendor fixes to standardized data structures.
<RoyK> and with autosnapshotting running every 15 minutes, we don't lose so much user data either
<giskard> uhm i got this question from aardvark...
<giskard> I want to run an Ubuntu server on Amazon EC2, and I'm following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide but when I try to start an instance I get an error "Client.InvalidAMIID.NotFound: The AMI ID 'ami-2fc2e95b' does not exist". How do I troubleshoot this?
<twb> RoyK: I'd rather have Oleg's zypper fs :-)
<RoyK> any idea if nfs4 is better supported in 10.04?
<RoyK> zypper?
<Elad> giskard, you should see if that AMI is publically available
<twb> A purely functional (i.e. stateless) filesystem
<RoyK> twb: url?
<twb> RoyK: there's a paper on the web somewhere.
<Elad> giskard, do you have firefox+elastifox addon installed?
<RoyK> I googled, but could't find anything
<twb> RoyK: it's academia, not real-world
<RoyK> ok
<twb> RoyK: "zipperfs", not "zypperfs"
<twb> RoyK: why NFS4 over CIFS?
<twb> RoyK: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Zipper
<RoyK> twb: NFS4 over IPv4 :þ
<rgreening> soren: cool. Thanks.
<giskard> Elad: checked through API
<giskard> >> a.describe_images(:image_id => 'ami-2fc2e95b')
<giskard> AWS::InvalidAMIIDNotFound: The AMI ID 'ami-2fc2e95b' does not exist
<giskard> Elad: if you want i can provide you the entire lists of ubuntu official images, but i think doc is wrong :)
<twb> RoyK: huh?  CIFS works on IPv4.
<RoyK> twb: sure, but NFS4?
<RoyK> network file system version four
<twb> My question is: why do you care?
<twb> Why don't you just run CIFS?
<RoyK> why should I run CIFS when NFS4 is far better?
<RoyK> especially on WANs
<twb> In what way is it better?
<RoyK> lower latency
<RoyK> way lower
<RoyK> CIFS over WAN sucks hard
<twb> Hm, you've measured that?
<Elad> giskard, did you create that image?
<RoyK> yes
<twb> Fair enough, I suppose
<RoyK> twb: it's fixed in SMB2
<RoyK> but SMB2 on linux is some way off
<twb> I've never cared much about NFSv4 because 1) it's not ready on Linux; and 2) even if it is, you generally have some scmuck running Windows or OS X.
<mean67> is there a way to change the default message on a server
<mean67> it just says "It Works"
<RoyK> oh
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> that's your web page?
<twb> mean67: you mean in Apache2?
<mean67> yeah
<giskard> Elad: please read what i wrote  before :)
 * RoyK points mean67 to https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<twb> Nod.
<Elad> giskard, I am asking because I did a search in the public images and can't find the ami: ami-2fc2e95b
<twb> "Although [SMB2] is proprietary, its specification has been published [...]"
<twb> How can a published protocol be proprietary?
<Elad> giskard, so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something
<RoyK> still, we're usually using nfs between unices
<RoyK> it's easier
<persia> mean67: Just edit the contents of /var/www to be different
<giskard> Elad: this is the point, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide
<twb> RoyK: NFS3 is easier, NFSv4 not so much :-/
<twb> Of course, NFS3 trusts root on every host, so it's not really useful for WANs (unless by WAN you mean VPN).
<RoyK> twb: I know - haven't tested with kerberos yet, though, we're waiting for the windoze sysadmin to install the AD server on the DMZ
<mean67> is there a GUI for ubuntu server
<twb> mean67: no.
<RoyK> twb: man exports
<RoyK> twb: it's no problem denying IPs
<mean67> so its all done via command line
<RoyK> but yes, this is on a vpn
<twb> RoyK: OK, but you're still trusting the IPs you whitelist.
<RoyK> mean67: you can install the gui if you like
<RoyK> twb: not with kerberos auth
<twb> I didn't think that worked with NFSv3
<RoyK> hm. possible
<RoyK> twb: still, you don't have to _root_ trust them (no_root_sqash)
<mean67> so like sudo apt-get install ?
<twb> RoyK: root can send requests as any user
<RoyK> yes
<twb> RoyK: with root_squash on, I can still sudo -u djk cat ~djk/.netrc
<mean67> but what would it be that I am installing
<RoyK> twb: I didn't say it was very secure - and that was also parts of why I wanted NFSv4
<mean67> like whats it called
<Elad> giskard, looks like the doc lists a bunch of AMI's (not sure where the one you got is), if you goto "Getting the images" and then click on the link http://alestic.com/
<Elad> giskard, half way down that page are a bunch... let me see if I can find them in the publically available
<RoyK> mean67: the difference between ubuntu server and desktop is not a whole lot. If you need (or want) a GUI, I'd recommend starting with the workstation setup
<RoyK> less hassle
<giskard> Elad: i'm wrong, and i guess you too, the ami is available only in eu.
<giskard> my account is for us
<mean67> yeah I have that
<twb> RoyK: incidentally, Samba4 claims to have experimental SMB2 support.
<Elad> giskard, mine too. I am able to see the ubuntu images listed on the alestic site though
<RoyK> twb: that's nice, but I still want NFS on my servers :)
<RoyK> twb: is samba 4 ready?
<twb> Ha ha.
<twb> (Actually, I have no idea.)
<RoyK> 4.0.0 alpha11 / January 12, 2010; 3 months ago
<mean67> well if I did not install a GUI what the best way for me to edit the /var/www file
<RoyK> some editor
<RoyK> if you're a newbie, try nano
 * RoyK just uses vim
<twb> RoyK: debian ships ~a8+git20100227
<mean67> so would I just open the file on another machine and then reinsert it
<twb> On Ubuntu, "editor" or "sensible-editor" should start the system-wide default editor.
<stephank> I noticed there's a lucid blueprint for LXC. It mentions that work to have vmbuilder support LXC is done. Is this work available somewhere? I'd like to give LXC a test drive. (Specifically interested in router virtualization.)
<twb> stephank: libvirt implements its own lxc userland, separate from that of the lxc.sf.net implementation.
<twb> So I assume with a new enough libvirt, and whatever you put on top of libvirt, it'll Just Work.
<mean67> like how would I edit it from with in server
<twb> mean67: something like: sudoedit /var/www/index.html
<RoyK> twb: what's the official way to change the default editor?
<stephank> twb: That's good to know. But I was hoping the python-vm-builder tool could build ready-to-use VMs for LXC. At least, that's the impression I got from the blueprint.
 * RoyK wants vim with everything
<twb> RoyK: update-alternatives
<RoyK> k
<twb> RoyK: per user, you can set the VISUAL and/or EDITOR environment variables.
<RoyK> EDITOR is set
<twb> RoyK: I suggest you do not mess with system-wide settings without good reason.
<RoyK> I just wondered about the 'ubuntu way'
<persia> RoyK: If you want to change host-wide, use update-alternatives to change editor
<RoyK> twb: it's a test box - it's made for messing with :D
<twb> stephank: unfortunately I have no direct knowledge of libvirt, nor stuff sitting on top of it.
 * RoyK has been using linux for 15 years and is still learning
<persia> RoyK: `update-alternatives --display editor` will show you the current status.
<mean67> ok I tried that and it came back with  sh: vim: not found
<RoyK> mean67: apt-get install vim && vimtutor
<RoyK> mean67: or just use nano
<RoyK> mean67: really, just use nano - vim is a bitch to learn
<Elad> RoyK, I just got done installing squirrelmail; any idea how I configure it to use my postfix+dovecot configuration
<RoyK> but it's probably the best editor in the world once you learn it
<mean67> so if I use nano would I just install that
<twb> Elad: have you checked ubuntu-serverguide?
<mean67> or is it already there
<RoyK> Elad: there's a configure script for that, and as twb , rtfm
<twb> mean67: nano should already be installed, and it should be the default editor.
<Elad> I have never heard of ubunter-serverguide
<twb> Elad: apt-get install it, or read it online.  It should be linked from /topic -- unless that's still broken :-/
<Elad> twb, just looked it up - seems like it could be useful :D
<RoyK> Elad: http://kurl.no/4Ygc
<kirkland> ttx: why am i failing to find the UEC image tests in the ISO tracker?
<ttx> kirkland: The lucid images are being generated. You should run the test with a karmic image
<kirkland> ttx: okay; i did that already; i was just going to test the lucid image too, before blowing away this cloud install
<kirkland> ttx: ETA on that image?
<kirkland> ttx: basic topo with 9.10 image passed, no bugs
<ttx> kirkland: slangasek will rush the uec-images publication
<ttx> kirkland: it's blocking on the EC2 publication right now
<ttx> kirkland: should take a few min
<kirkland> ttx: okay; i'll move on to the other topo
<kirkland> ttx: and just run it on that one
<kirkland> ttx: topo shouldn't affect image validation
<ttx> kirkland: note that  the way the iso tests are specified, topo1/i386 is more urgent than topo2/amd64
<ttx> kirkland: ack
<SuperLag> If you want to install a later version of a package than what's in the repos, is doing it from source your only option?
<kirkland> ttx: ah, i should do that next then?
<ttx> kirkland: yes, please
<SuperLag> mysql 5.1.37 is the latest in the repos, and I have someone requiring a newer version.... but I don't want to hose the install
<ttx> kirkland: what options do you use for kvm-based iso testing ? I suspect virtio ? what else would you recomment to speed things up ?
<ttx> unfortunately I don't have sufficient ram on the laptop to run all off tmpfs
<kirkland> ttx: use testdrive!
<kirkland> ttx: it optimizes almost everything
<_ruben> SuperLag: start with http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-update.en.html
<kirkland> ttx: you can also add -smp 2 (or however many cpu's you have)
<_ruben> SuperLag: it explains how to create your own updated package
<ttx> kirkland: ok, will try when the current sluggish one finishes
<kirkland> ttx: i use testdrive for ***all*** of my kvm based ISO testing
<kirkland> ttx: how many cpu's do you have?
<ttx> 2
<ttx> (well, 2 cores)
<kirkland> ttx: sudo vi /etc/testdriverc, and add "-smp 2" to the end of KVM_ARGS
<kirkland> ttx: this will launch kvm with plenty of memory, virtio networking, disk, and 2 cpu's
<kirkland> ttx: that's about as fast as it'll go
<ttx> ok, thanks !
<ttx> mathiaz_: o/
<mathiaz> ttx: o//
<mathiaz> ttx: how is it going?
<mathiaz> ttx: anything critical showed up?
<ttx> mathiaz: we'll need your mass-isotesting stuff
<ttx> mathiaz: My own testing is going too slow
<mathiaz> ttx: ok
<mathiaz> ttx: what's the iso number?
<ttx> mathiaz: nothing critical on the whiteboard yet
<mathiaz> ttx: ie the date?
<ttx> mathiaz: 20100427
 * mathiaz syncs the iso
<ttx> mathiaz: also have a look at latest comments on bug 423252
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 423252 in sudo "NSS using LDAP on Karmic breaks 'su' and 'sudo'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423252
<ttx> and see if you confirm your release notes snippet
<RoyK> I heard Ubuntu security fixes often lag back months after other distros - is this so?
<jdstrand> RoyK: no
<ttx> RoyK: heard that where ?
<RoyK> perhaps some troll
<jdstrand> we have timely updates for supported packages (main and restricted)
<SuperLag> SpamapS: welcome
<jdstrand> RoyK: ^
<jdstrand> RoyK: we also prioritize vulnerabilities based on severity
<jdstrand> RoyK: so a local DoS is not nearly as important as a remote arbitrary code vulnerability
<RoyK> yeah
<jdstrand> RoyK: we tend to group low priority updates together. this is common for all distros
<RoyK> k
 * RoyK wonders if he should upgrade his 8.04 machines soon or wait a year
<jdstrand> RoyK: packages in universe/multiverse are community supported
<RoyK> ok
<jdstrand> some better than others
<RoyK> remote execution bugs are nasty - have there been a lot of those lately?
<jdstrand> RoyK: if you are interested in particular vulnerabilites, please see: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<jdstrand> RoyK: no. see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ for all published Ubuntu Security Notices
<RoyK> thanks
<jdstrand> sure
<RoyK> I guess we'll be moving to landscape soon, so that even my Windows-addicted boss can update the ubuntu machines :)
<mean67> so I got that to work, nano is a bit of a project I will say
<RoyK> mean67: ROTFL
<RoyK> mean67: install vim and look into that :)
<mean67> is it far worse?
<ttx> mathiaz: how did your RAID install tests on real iron go ?
<mathiaz> ttx: no hardware available
<mathiaz> ttx: I'll try again today
 * kirkland is interested to hear
<kirkland> :-(
<ttx> beh
<ttx> mathiaz: all running cert tests ?
<mathiaz> ttx: I didn't ask for certification hardware
<mathiaz> ttx: there is a sprint going on right now in the office
<ttx> mathiaz: ah
<mathiaz> ttx: so a lot of the hardware is used for the sprint
<RoyK> mean67: it's far better, but the learning curve is rather steep
<kirkland> ttx: installs seem somewhat slower today
<persia> There's talk in several places about kvm being slow: seems some folks don't have an auto-loaded driver.  Does that affect you?
<mean67> oh
<mean67> is there a command to see the version of apache I am running
<RoyK> apache2 -V
<ttx> persia: you mean kvm module not being loaded ? or something else ?
<ttx> kirkland: under kvm ?
<hggdh> persia: I have seen the kvm modules not loaded while testing UEC, but have been unable to zero in the issue
<persia> ttx: precisely.
<kirkland> ttx: what's the question?
<ttx> <kirkland> ttx: installs seem somewhat slower today
<ttx> <ttx> kirkland: under kvm ?
<kirkland> ttx: oh, no, both hardware and kvm
<persia> hggdh: I've not encountered it: just seen reports of slowness in various places, and in one manually loading the module fixed it.
<kirkland> ttx: i can usually do a UEC install in under 10 minutes per machine
<kirkland> ttx: it's taking a lot longer than that today
<kirkland> ttx: i did those 2 UEC machine installs at the Texas Linux Fest on Beta2 in ~25 minutes, from the same USB stick
<ttx> kirkland: slower download for the extra files, due to busy mirror ?
<kirkland> ttx: hmm, not sure
<kirkland> ttx: i'll test one from netboot after my ISO testing is done
<kirkland> ttx: to benchmark it
<mathiaz> ttx: kirkland: for the RAID test I guess I need a system with at least two disks?
<kirkland> persia: hggdh: i've seen the kvm modules not loading from time to time, looks like an upstart issue to me
<ttx> kirkland: right, you can also download beta2 again and compare
<kirkland> persia: hggdh: i haven't zero'd in either
<ttx> mathiaz: that would help, yes
<hggdh> kirkland: that's my feeling also
<persia> kirkland: Indeed, I think it's some sort of race, although since I've not encountered it personally, I've no idea what might cause it.
<mathiaz> ttx: what should I exactly test?
<kirkland> persia: hggdh: but it's not isolated to kvm's init;  when that happens, i also noticed that screen's init and nfs-kernel-server's init's didn't run either
<ttx> mathiaz: see with kirkland fro details, but I think it's just doing a basic RAID setup
<kirkland> persia: hggdh: I can say this definitively ....  keybuk asked me to run with --verbose on the kernel command line, and I have ***not*** seen the issue since i started running with that
<kirkland> mathiaz: one partition, all disk on /, ext4
<mathiaz> kirkland: and using virtualizaion is not enough - we need to test it on real hardware?
<kirkland> mathiaz: about as basic as it gets;  works fine in kvm; and several people in the community have tested it on real hardware, with success
<kirkland> mathiaz: i have a 2-disk system here with a pair of 500GB SATA disks, and 10.04 RAID1 install fails to boot after install *every* time
<ttx> kirkland: could you also run the basic "encrypted LVM" tests as well ? Mathiaz's test don't cover that one, and it's much faster to run on real hw than under kvm
<kirkland> ttx: i'm testing that now
<kirkland> ttx: see that testcase is "started"
<ttx> kirkland: you should hit 566818
<ttx> bug 566818
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 566818 in plymouth "Ubuntu Server Encrypted LVM password prompt: every character typed repeats the prompt" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566818
<kirkland> ttx: okay
<ttx> but otherwise RC was ok for me
 * ttx runs the smallest test: minimal image on KVM :)
<hggdh> kirkland: so it sounds like a timing issue on upstart. I have also seen screen not correctly initialising (missing /var/run/screen)
<kirkland> hggdh: yeah, same bug, i think
<kirkland> hggdh: i only see it on my quad core machine, fwiw
<kirkland> hggdh: you?
<cjs> Someone here was talking about some Ubuntu server boot problems?
<hggdh> kirkland: on the UEC test rig (8/16-core machines)
<kirkland> hggdh: hmm, interesting, maybe an smp race
 * kirkland goes file a "please slow down the boot process" spec :-)
<RoyK> hggdh: 8/16 core?
<hggdh> RoyK: 8- and 16-core machines
<hggdh> not a half-core one ;-)
<RoyK> are there 16-core CPUs out there yet?
 * RoyK hasn't noticed
<kirkland> probably 4 quad cores
<smoser> hggdh, i've seen that also (/var/run/screen missing)
<hggdh> RoyK: all you need is a series of quad-cores
<hggdh> smoser: on a multi-core machine?
<kirkland> smoser: that can only happen if /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup hasn't run
<RoyK> hggdh: we might get a new quad opteron box soon - 4x12 cores :D
<smoser> i think that i saw it on a cleanly shutdown and booted system
<hggdh> RoyK: heh. I would like to have one, but I am not sure my air-conditioning would be able to handle the thermal part
<kirkland> smoser: was it a particularly fast one?
<kirkland> smoser: ie, quad core, or some such?
<smoser> i dont have particularly fast hardware :)
<kirkland> smoser: okay, good point of comparison
<kirkland> smoser: when that happened, did you notice if any other init or init.d scripts didn't run?
<RoyK> hggdh: box comes with 512GB RAM - should be sufficient to replace most of our servers :D
<astroboy> I am trying to install lucid with debootstrap
<astroboy> but
<astroboy> when I try to install grub (grub-install /dev/sda)
<smoser> kirkland, i dont know that for sure.
<kirkland> smoser: next time you see it, can you take note?
<kirkland> smoser: i notice that qemu-kvm hasn't been started either (when that happens)
<astroboy> I get: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<smoser> kirkland, one of the cloud-init bugs certainly appears to me to be a "job didn't get run" bug
<kirkland> smoser: interesting...
<smoser> bug 565018 is the one that your hardware seems to hit and mine is extremely rare
<astroboy> actually sda is there but it seems to have a permissions issue
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 565018 in cloud-init "instance is not reachable via ssh" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565018
<astroboy> brw-rw---- 1 root disk      8,   0 Apr 27 14:38 sda
<smoser> that was what i was trying to get you to recreate with some debugging on
<hggdh> smoser: I get it quite frequently
<smoser> hggdh, you dont hit that one necessarily
<smoser> in the one you hit, the ssh keys don't get written to the console
<smoser> you're hitting simple "meta data service is not available" bugs
<smoser> which, as far as I can tell, in all my tests, it eventually *does* come up
<cjs> Astroboy, what's your partition configuration?
<smoser> but our tests are going to have to be adjusted to say "well it may not be up now, but it may come up sometime"
<smoser> ie, wait longer
<astroboy> cjs: solved, cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab... I don't know why this issue doesn't show up with debian.
<hggdh> smoser: we can change it easily (only two places in the script)
<smoser> hggdh, cloud-init has to be modified to wait longer for the data service aslo
<hggdh> smoser: I get both
<smoser> it gives up to early
<hggdh> yeah
<smoser> its really strange, but the MD seems to come up in < 10 seconds, or > 3 minutes
<smoser> in my tests.
<smoser> nothing in between
<sjefen6> Is there any major risks by running "update-manager -d" this close to release, and is that the right thing to do on ubuntu-server (-d is for desktop, or something)?
<hggdh> smoser: this is indeed weird
<smoser> sjefen6, -d is for devel
<smoser> since its not yet released, lucid is devel
<RoyK> sjefen6: do-release-upgrade -d will take you to 10.04 beta
<RoyK> but keep in mind it's a beta (or RC)
<sjefen6> and updating from beta to release will be just the regular "apt-get upgrade"?
<RoyK> dist-upgrade would be the best
<RoyK> as in "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570727 in samba (main) "package system-config-samba 1.2.63-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570727
<ttx> kirkland, hggdh uec images posted on uec-image.u.c
<ttx> smoser: EC2 images posted, please do EC2 testing magic
<smoser> yeah, already started
 * ttx hugs smoser
<hggdh> ttx: cool, just in time :-)
<jdstrand> ttx: hey. in looking at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerWhole, two things occurred to me: a) we use LVM as the default in the installer, but all but the two LVM test cases use 'Guided - use entire disk' and b) we should probably have an ecryptfs test case, since it is so prominent in the installer. fyi... my two cents and all that jazz
<ttx> jdstrand: thanks ! Should be put on hggdh long list of testcase improvements
<ttx> jdstrand: any chance you could run RAID install tests on the current candidate ? We're looking for additional feedback
<jdstrand> ttx: yeah, it is in my list
<ttx> jdstrand: cool, thanks
<jdstrand> ttx: np :)
<cjs> ttx: I have feedback. I can't boot! :-)
<axisys_> any idea why I get only "It Works!" page here instead of index.html ?
<axisys_> http://pastie.org/private/uoq7oom5dqkllamjazgfa
<hggdh> ttx, jdstrand duly noted, will be updated for next cycle
<jdstrand> hggdh: cool, thanks! :)
<jdstrand> ttx: is there anything in particular you want me to test with the raid1 test?
<jdstrand> ttx: I was planning to just do the test case as given, and expect to hit the bug I reported a couple of isos ago
<jdstrand> ttx: actually, I think I know what I'll do-- I'll create 1 big partition and create 1 raid device, with 2 partitions inside, and then I'll do another with 2 raid devices, each with one partition
<cjs> jdstrand: How do you create a single RAID device with two partitions inside? Is this md?
<jdstrand> cjs: for each disk, create a partition that is the whole disk. then create a raid1 device, then partition it. won't that work?
<sbeattie> cjs: yes, this is md.
<cjs> jdstrand: At least when using the installer, it won't let me put a label inside an md. It insists that e.g., /dev/md0 be a filesystem, and won't let me create a /dev/md0a, /dev/md0b, or anything like that.
<Lukas_S> does anyone know how to recover emails in jaunty with dovecot?
<RoyK> Lukas_S: as long as the emails are stored, they should be in the maildir
<ivoks> can preseeding be included in kickstart file?
<Lukas_S> RoyK I receive them via POP do you think they still exist or are they gone with the wind?
<RoyK> if the pop client deleted them, you're in bad luck
<RoyK> unless you have a backup, that is
<mathiaz> ivoks: yes
<Lukas_S> is there a backup by default?
<mathiaz> ivoks: there is a specific command to do so in kickseed (ubuntu's implementation of kickstart)
<mathiaz> ivoks: I'm not sure how to do this though
<mathiaz> ivoks: and whether it has been well-tested
<RoyK> Lukas_S: heh - no
<RoyK> Lukas_S: making backups is something a (good) sysadmin does
<Lukas_S> Thank you RoyK
<Lukas_S> Is there a good program to assist with this?
<vraa> Lukas_S - you can easily write a bash script to run from cron, that's what i did using tar and rsync
<vraa> that way you can whip something up in a few lines, or go extravagant and put in lots of detail
<mean67> is there a way for me to upload a password page to the website I am working on
<Lukas_S> Thats a good idea vraa
<RoyK> Lukas_S: rsync -a /source/dir /dest/dir/on/another/medium
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570802 in chkrootkit (main) "spurious echo causes extra mail when running from cron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570802
<RoyK> Lukas_S: your lost email is probably on the disk, but it'll take some time to recover it - in most cases not worth it
<Lukas_S> Thank you RoyK and vraa
<axisys_> anyone here can help w/ my apache2 virtualhost ?
<axisys_> i am getting this ..
<vraa> axisys_ want to try pastebin your apache.conf ?
<vraa> or httpd.conf, whatever u have used for settings
<axisys_> [Tue Apr 27 12:13:34 2010] [error] Init: Multiple RSA server certificates not allowed
<axisys_> vraa: let me repaste :-)
<RoyK> vraa: sites-enabled/somesite?
<smoser> ttx, testing the 20100427.1 build.
<vraa> yeah that's it RoyK
<smoser> there is at least one new failure that i'd not seen before.
<axisys_> vraa: http://pastie.org/private/uoq7oom5dqkllamjazgfa
<axisys_> i asked the debian guys .. they suggested to talk to you guys
<jdstrand> cjs: seems you are right-- I thought you could do that...
<jdstrand> well, it makes my testing easier :)
<vraa> do you have files in /etc/apache2/ssl ? http://www.tc.umn.edu/~brams006/selfsign_ubuntu.html
<cjs> jdstrand: For a fun RAID1 test, create two: md0 128 MB /boot ext4 and md1 "the rest" LVM with root and swap in that LVM.
<cjs> That's the configuration that isn't working for me right now, though it appears as if it may be a BIOS issue or something like that for me.
<axisys_> vraa: asking me?
<cjs> Oh, don't forget to do a 1MB biosgrub partition on each disk as well.
<vraa> yeah for your multipel rsa server certificates not allowed issue
<axisys_> vraa: i dont have a dir called /etc/apache2/ssl
<cjs> Ok, here's a fun little problem with a 10.04 install that appears to have gotten a bit borked.
<vraa> axisys_ do you have a sites-available/ssl file like in that tutorial?
<vraa> http://beginlinux.com/blog/2009/01/ssl-on-ubuntu-810-apache2/  <-- you followed something like this ya?
<cjs> It boots, but all I see on the screen is "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2" (twice), /dev/mapper/iambic-iambic-root: clean ...", "/dev/md0: clean, ..." (the md0 is/boot). And then it just sits there. None of the other VTs have anything on them, and none respond to key presses. Ctrl-alt-del does print some rc shutdown messages and reboot the system, however. What's up?
<axisys_> vraa: i was following this
<axisys_> vraa: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<vraa> did you read the section on certificates? you gererated and obtained it properly?
<vraa> how many certs do you have in the /etc/ssl/certs dir?
<axisys_> vraa: 287
<vraa> lol wait maybe i asked the wrong question
<axisys_> vraa: :-)
<vraa> you put 443 in your apache2/ports.conf ?
<axisys_> vraa: it is there by default .. never touched it
<vraa> sorry axisys_ i dont know :(
<axisys_> vraa: thanks..
<jdstrand> ttx: fyi, I've identified my tests for raid1, but it will take me a while to complete them
<jdstrand> ttx: (I've started)
<jdstrand> and I updated the test case in the qa tracker
<jdstrand> that didn't come out right
<jdstrand> I updated my test results in the qa tracker
<ivoks> mathiaz: yes, i've tried, but it seems it's not working
<ivoks> mathiaz: or, i'm doing something wrong :)
<mean67> is there a way to access the server I set up via another machine
<ivoks> during installation?
<mean67> well I want to change server settings and such frrom another machine
<mean67> like a xp box
<ivoks> if you installed ssh server on it, putty
<mean67> apache2 is on it
<astroboy> I am having some problem to set up a simple auth in apache
<astroboy> I have this in httpd.conf: http://pastebin.com/jD9GrEX4
<astroboy> but it doesn't work, I am not asked for auth
<ttx> hggdh: how is it going on the UEC images side ?
<hggdh> ttx: the usual. I have just finished topo2, and now I am starting topo1 (the simple)
<hggdh> ttx: ~59% success, known bugs
<ivoks> mean67: apache is web service
<ivoks> mean67: you can't administer server via web
<ivoks> mean67: unless you install ebox or something like that
<ttx> hggdh: any chance you could run the tests as described on the tracker ? Single instance + userdata tests ?
<ttx> (and mark them done if they pass ?)
<hggdh> ttx: I do not see an userdata test there
<hggdh> ttx: but yes, I am marking them as I go thru. the separate topology has been marked nad the preseeded one
<hggdh> ttx: should I still mark the known bugs in the tracker?
<zul> ttx: i386 is hunkey dory
<ttx> hggdh: sure. test passed, but with known issues if you scale it
<ttx> so it's in the "passed with bugs" category
<hggdh> ttx: ack
<hggdh> will add tehm in
<ivoks> cjwatson: should %packages work in kickstart?
<cjwatson> ivoks: ought to ...
<ivoks> cjwatson: and tasks should be @task?
<cjwatson> @ task
<ivoks> that doesn't work
<cjwatson> though I think I made @task work too, even though it isn't the official syntax
<cjwatson> bug please
<ivoks> sure
<ivoks> i was just confirming that i'm not doing something stupid :)
<jcastro> cjwatson: you fixed @blah to work
<cjwatson> jcastro: yes; that doesn't change the fact that the official syntax is @ task :-)
<jcastro> yeah, my main issue is I didn't know the whitespace was significant
<jcastro> all we need now is @ ppa:blah to work. :)
<mod> Hi all, I'm setting up some slave dns configuration and for some reason the slave is unable to write the temporary file used for gathering the xfer'd data from the master
<mod> named is running as 'bind', /etc/bind is owned as root.bind, and its 1775
<mod> Apr 27 10:29:00 jyg named[15412]: dumping master file: /etc/bind/tmp-1PdFYCOqiW: open: permission denied
<mod> and ... Apr 27 10:29:00 jyg kernel: [3029569.585466] type=1503 audit(1272389340.784:41): operation="mknod" pid=15413 parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/named" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=114 ouid=114 name="/etc/bind/tmp-1PdFYCOqiW"
<mod> Is there some selinux-like permission I need to tweak?
<qman__> mod, ubuntu uses apparmor profiles
<ivoks> cjwatson: kickstart %packages was a false alarm... sorry about that
<antares79> hello everyone. does anyone have tips for improving the performance of kvm disk IO? i only get ~35 MByte/s from the VM, on the host I get about 100 MByte/sec, using virtio and an LVM volume as storage
<ivoks_> antares79: are you using virtio?
<ivoks_> ups...
<ivoks_> i just noticed you are :)
<RoAkSoAx> jiboumans, ping
<jiboumans> RoAkSoAx: on a call-pong
<mean67> so what do I need other then my ubuntu server to set up an interal web site
<RoAkSoAx> jiboumans, quick question. Is Cloud loadbalancing idea for Maverick session, is loadbalancing of the actual servers or loadbalancing in running instances?
<RoAkSoAx> jiboumans, i.e. loadbalancing of webservers running on the cloud
<hggdh> kirkland: heh. You were fast, man ;-)
<cjs> mod: /etc/apparmor.d/... needs to be tweaked, most likely. That always bites me.
<cjs> antares79: Are you giving KVM a raw partition?
<jdstrand> mod: see /usr/share/doc/bind9/README.Debian.gz for where bind9 expects the slave zones to go
<jdstrand> mod: basically, /var/lib/bind9
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> /var/lib/bind
<jdstrand> the apparmor profile should work with the documented file locations
<jdstrand> if you insist on /etc/bind9, then you need to update the profile
<RyanP> I have some servers with dual power supplies, each connected to a different APC UPS. Is there any way to have apcupsd do something sensible with this setup?
<cjs> RyanP: doesn't it make sense just to monitor one, since if you lose power presumably both PSUs go on battery anyway?
<cjs> You're not covered if you have a single-PSU failure, it happens to be on the UPS you're monitoring, and the other has a shorter battery life, but still....
<RyanP> cjs: You're probably right, but I was just wondering if there was an easy way to do it.
<cjwatson> ivoks: mkay, cool
<cjs> RyanP: The easy way is to monitor just the one that has the shorter battery life. To do it truly right, you'd actually need to combine information from both UPSes and both PSUs so that you know you're not relying on a UPS feeding a failed PSU.
<Italian_Plumber> I have a number of directories contiaining zips. http://pastebin.com/TEU8iPBp ... From the parent, I want to unzip all of them.  "unzip \*/\*.zip" doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<_ruben> something like (untested): find -name \*.zip -exec unzip {} \;
<Zider> find . -iname "*.zip" -exec unzip {} \;
<Italian_Plumber> okay, find -name \*.zip -exec unzip {} \; works ... thanks!
<Italian_Plumber> how would I get it to put the uzipped files in the child directory from which the zip file came?
<tsimpson> for zipfile in $(find . -name '*.zip'); do cd $(dirname "$zipfile"); unzip "$zipfile"; cd -; done
<Italian_Plumber> :) wow
<tsimpson> for-loops are useful things
<Italian_Plumber> unfortunately that does not work...
<mathiaz> zul: hi!
<mathiaz> zul: do you have some time to go through some of the remaining i386 test cases?
<zul> mathiaz: bonjour
<Italian_Plumber> http://pastebin.com/mbiWAUNg
<zul> mathiaz: sure
<tsimpson> Italian_Plumber: ah right
<mathiaz> zul: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4134
<mathiaz> zul: raid1 and crypted lvm haven't seen any tests up to now
<tsimpson> Italian_Plumber: try, for zipfile in $(find . -name '*.zip'); do cd $(dirname "$zipfile"); unzip $(basename "$zipfile"); cd -; done
<zul> mathiaz: i dont have the spare  hardware for crypted raid
<tsimpson> dirname extracts the directory, basename extracts the last component (file name)
<mathiaz> zul: you mean you don't have a system with two hd?
<zul> mathiaz:pretty much
<mathiaz> zul: AFAICT the lvm crypted test case only requires one hard drive
<zul> lemme poke around though
<cjs> So what's the simplest way to create and install a new KVM based on a raw disk partition rather than a file?
<mathiaz> zul: or you can use a virtual machine for the crypted lvm test case
<zul> mathiaz: thats what I was thinking of doing
<Italian_Plumber> Thanks tsimpson!  That seems to have worked.
<Italian_Plumber> You rock.... so much that I blindly trust your command lines. :)
<mathiaz> zul: seems like a good plan to me
<Italian_Plumber> will that work recursively?
<tsimpson> yeah, it just processes all the entries returned from find, which is recursive by default
<tsimpson> btw, if there are any spaces you may want to wrap those $(...) sections in quotes
<tsimpson> ie: for zipfile in $(find . -name '*.zip'); do cd "$(dirname "$zipfile")"; unzip "$(basename "$zipfile")"; cd -; done
<mathiaz> smoser: is anyone testing ami-7f97c63a ?
<mathiaz> smoser: IIUC both ami-594d672d and ami-5f4d672b are currently being tested
<tsimpson> Italian_Plumber: or: find . -iname '*.zip'| while read zipfile; do cd "$(dirname "$zipfile")"; file "$(basename "$zipfile")"; cd -; done
<tsimpson> Linux: a million ways to do the same thing :)
<Italian_Plumber> spaces, in my command line, or in the pathnames?
<tsimpson> in the path or file names
<tsimpson> the last command I posted works with spaces in either
<Italian_Plumber> hmm.. yup there are some spaces
<TeTeT> has anybody ever installed two UEC in the same subnet with Lucid?
<mathiaz> TeTeT: what do you mean exactly?
<mathiaz> TeTeT: what's the issue you're seeing?
<TeTeT> mathiaz: come to yoho :)
<Italian_Plumber> ...and it did skip them.
<Jeeves_> mathiaz: I'll try to do the Server RAID1 Install in virtualbox. Is that good enough?
<Italian_Plumber> I'll run it again, but I'll have to incorporate the "skip if file already exists" in uznip
<tsimpson> it shouldn't matter to much, it'll just extract the same files to the same places
<Italian_Plumber> "unzip:  cannot find or open Kerry, Kerry.zip or Kerry.ZIP."
<mean67> what would I need to set up an internal web site at home
<mean67> I have the server already going
<Jeeves_> mean67: Apache ?
<mean67> thats on there
<Jeeves_> It depends what you want to run on you're website?
<Jeeves_> php?
<Jeeves_> Mysql?
<tsimpson> apache, a domain name pointing to you IP, port forwarding if you are behind a firewall/router
<mean67> well I am think ing just for start just somethign static
<mean67> and I think I am just going to use the IP and not give it a name
<mean67> so I thought that i would need something to make the site and then uplaod it
<tsimpson> then just apache and point your browser to http://localhost/
<mathiaz> Jeeves_: yes - that would be helpful
<mean67> or am I way off
<Jeeves_> ok
<Italian_Plumber> tsimpson: so if I wanted to add "-n" to that command it would be "for zipfile in $(find . -name '*.zip'); do cd "$(dirname "$zipfile")"; unzip -n "$(basename "$zipfile")"; cd -; done"?
<tsimpson> Italian_Plumber: yes, but use the while... one instead or it'll still blow up on spaces
<Italian_Plumber> ok
<tsimpson> find . -iname '*.zip'| while read zipfile; do cd "$(dirname "$zipfile")"; unzip -n "$(basename "$zipfile")"; cd -; done
<tsimpson> the while... one reads a line, rather than a "word"
<Italian_Plumber> ok it seems to be working
<Italian_Plumber> tsimpson: thanks again!
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<Italian_Plumber> someday I'll be able to bang out command lines like that. :)
<zul> mathiaz: i did the crypt one. ill do the raid one when i get back tonight
<Italian_Plumber> wow those unzips are beating up my poor little box. :)
<Italian_Plumber>  load average: 3.23, 3.19, 2.54
<hggdh> kirkland: right now running topo3, when it is done I will test the fix
<hggdh> on topo2
<Jeeves_> Pff. I could do with virtualization support in my cpu :)
<kirkland> hggdh: thanks
<kirkland> hggdh: you da man
<Italian_Plumber> mind if I throw another one in there?
<Italian_Plumber> I have a directory with 28,000  files.  I'd like to create directories and divide the files up and move them into those directories.  Say, create 280 directories and move files 1-100 into directory 001, and move 101-200 into directory 2.
<Jeeves_> Italian_Plumber: ls | while read file; do c1=`echo $file | cut -c1`; c2=`echo $file | cut -c2`; mkdir -p $c1/$c2 && mv $file $c1/$c2/$file; done
<Jeeves_> or something like that
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570936 in bind9 (main) "permission denied on /var/run/named/named.stats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570936
<Italian_Plumber> will that do all 280 directories?
<soren> Italian_Plumber1: I'll take a file called qwerty and move it into q/w, so it becomes q/w/qwerty.
<soren> Italian_Plumber1: Well.. Mostly.
<soren> If the files all have safe names.
<Jeeves_> soren: That is the assumption indeed :0
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570944 in samba (main) "passwd : gives "Authentication token manipulation error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570944
<Hypnoz> While doing a dist-upgrade, my /boot hit 99% and caused the dist-upgrade to "fail" at the end. Anyone know how I can make dist-upgrade finish?
<Hypnoz> nvm
<Hypnoz> got it
<mathiaz> hggdh: hey
<mathiaz> hggdh: which uec images are you using to conduct the testing?
<mathiaz> hggdh: what I'm looking at is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4143
<mathiaz> hggdh: and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4144
<mathiaz> hggdh: IIUC these tests cover running uec images on a UEC setup
<smoser> 20100427.1 is the candidate
<smoser> mathiaz,
<mathiaz> smoser: right
<mathiaz> smoser: so the test is to spin the instance on a UEC
<smoser> right.
<hggdh> mathiaz: 20100427.1
<mathiaz> hggdh: does that mean that some of the test cases above are actually already covered?
<hggdh> more correctly, 20100427.1 for UEC, 20100427 for the base install
<hggdh> mathiaz: let me look at them
<hggdh> mathiaz: indeed. I marked 4143 as passed
<hggdh> mathiaz: 4144 is still to be done, and I can do it
<Jeeves_> mathiaz: /me--
<Jeeves_> Did the qa-test, but I'm stupid
<mathiaz> hggdh: great - I guess you have access to a working UEC setup?
<hggdh> mathiaz: the lab's, yes
<Jeeves_> I used the normal iso (from releases), not the one from cdimage
<hggdh> mathiaz: right now setting it up for the OutOfMemory fix
<mathiaz> hggdh: right - could you test the UEC images first?
<Jeeves_> I'll do better next time :)
<mathiaz> hggdh: the outofmemory fix is targeted for an SRU
<hggdh> mathiaz: it is installing right now
<mathiaz> hggdh: where as the UEC images are targeted for Release
<hggdh> so no can do. As soon as it is installed, I will run the userdata
<mathiaz> hggdh: excellent - seems like a good plan to me!
<hggdh> mathiaz: the base install is the *same*, I would just add the fixes
<hggdh> so no risk there. I just get it done before dpkg -i the fixes
<Jeeves_> Anyway, off to bed
<mathiaz> hggdh: cool - thanks for squeezing these in your testing plans
<hggdh> mathiaz: no prob, and they do take time to set up & run, so adding them in makes no difference ;-)
<jeeves> how can I fix this pooched install of Dovecot?  sudo apt-get --purge remove dovecot*
<jeeves> Reading package lists... Done
<jeeves> Building dependency tree
<jeeves> Reading state information... Done
<jeeves> Note, selecting dovecot-dev for regex 'dovecot*'
<jeeves> Note, selecting dovecot-imapd for regex 'dovecot*'
<jeeves> Note, selecting dovecot-pop3d for regex 'dovecot*'
<jeeves> Note, selecting dovecot for regex 'dovecot*'
<jeeves> Note, selecting dovecot-common for regex 'dovecot*'
<jeeves> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<jeeves>   intltool-debian po-debconf gettext expect tcl8.4
<jeeves> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<jeeves> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jeeves>   dovecot-common* dovecot-imapd* dovecot-pop3d*
<jeeves> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jeeves> 3 not fully installed or removed.
<jeeves> After this operation, 5849kB disk space will be freed.
<jeeves> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<jeeves> (Reading database ... 70906 files and directories currently installed.)
<jeeves> Removing dovecot-pop3d ...
<jeeves> invoke-rc.d: initscript dovecot, action "stop" failed.
<jeeves> dpkg: error processing dovecot-pop3d (--purge):
<jeeves>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jeeves> invoke-rc.d: initscript dovecot, action "restart" failed.
<jeeves> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<jeeves>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jeeves> Removing dovecot-imapd ...
<jeeves> invoke-rc.d: initscript dovecot, action "stop" failed.
<jeeves> dpkg: error processing dovecot-imapd (--purge):
<jeeves>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jeeves> Removing dovecot-common ...
<jeeves> invoke-rc.d: initscript dovecot, action "stop" failed.
<jeeves> dpkg: error processing dovecot-common (--purge):
<jeeves>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jeeves> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jeeves>  dovecot-pop3d
<jeeves>  dovecot-imapd
<jeeves>  dovecot-common
<jeeves> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jeeves> sorry, flood
<jeeves> http://pastebin.com/9XvHM0Pp
<RoAkSoAx> !paste | jeeves
<ubottu> jeeves: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jeeves> RoAkSoAx, thanks.  I relized I didn't have the pastebin link on my clipboard just as I posted it.  if you see, the last line is the poastebin link
<RoAkSoAx> jeeves, oh sorry then :) i just so the flood
<jeeves> RoAkSoAx, no worries.  I would have jumped on someone for the same thing.
<jeeves> any ideas on this mess?
<RoAkSoAx> jeeves, no im sorry but you could always file a bug or search to see if there's a bug already filled
<jeeves> RoAkSoAx, no worries
<jeeves> anyone want to take a shot @ this one?  http://pastebin.com/ScraKdfM
#ubuntu-server 2010-04-28
<JanC> jeeves: looks like the dovecot init script fails somehow, and the pre-removal scripts don't handle that too well...
<jeeves> JanC, any ideas on how to "kill it"?
<JanC> jeeves, first of all, I think this is worth a bug report (if there isn't one already?)
<JanC> and these scripts are located in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ -- the hackish way to solve this is to comment out the lines that cause the error...  ;)
<JanC> or remove the -e option
<JanC> see http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/251
<hggdh> kirkland: Walrus seems fine, but memory usage on the CLC is quite high
<brianherman> Does anyone know how to do a remote backup using rsync?
<brianherman> I have this xenserver with root access and would like to do rsync
<brianherman> Ubuntu 9.04
<vraa> brianherman http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<brianherman> vraa thanks
<brianherman> rsync is complicated
<brianherman> i thought you can do it one line
<twb> rsync is simple.  unison is complicated.
<brianherman> oh
<vraa> rsync you can do in 1 line
<vraa> rsync -avz /source /destination
<vraa> brianherman rsync is fantastic
<brianherman> i know its fantastic
<brianherman> i just dont know how to use it
<brianherman> thanks for your help
<twb> Generally you ought to have trailing slashes.
<brianherman> i need to study for finals before i study rsync
<twb> rsync tends to screw you over if you expect rsync x y to be the same as rsync x/ y/.
<vraa> well yah, there is a note about trailing slashes, make sure you use them lol, i once did rsync /source /directory/ on accident, should've been /source/ /directory/
 * handheldCar lurves rsync and has been using it for a year.
<handheldCar> including some restores
<brianherman> so when you have this rsync setup it works great
<brianherman> cool
<handheldCar> yep, every week it will zip my new files onto the external hard drive and delete the extraneous ones.
<twb> I trust your use of "zip" in that sentence doesn't refer to zip(1).
<handheldCar> yes, it does not
<twb> Good, carry on
<twb> Incidentally, <generic plug for rsnapshot here>
<rbdyck> I installed Ubuntu Sever 9.10, and now it does boot fine if I boot from the install CD then select the menu option to boot from first hard drive. But it doesn't boot without the CD. It has a motherboard LSI SCSI adapter, and an Adaptec card for the tape drive. When the CD isn't there, Adaptec BIOS says "No SCSI boot device found" and "SCSI BIOS not installed". I set BIOS to enable the primary SCSI adapter and set logical drive 0
<rbdyck> If I enter "root=/dev/sda1" it says "Cound not find kernal image". If I just press Enter is Loads /vmlinuz and does list devices sda and sdb, but ends with "VFS: Cannot open root device "SR0" or unknown-block(11,0)". Why is it forcing to the CD-ROM?
<rbdyck> Ok, here is an easier question. When I installed Ubuntu server 9.10, I selected the option to use the entire disk. I created partitions sda1 and it automatically created sda5 as a swap partition. Why does sda2 appear in /dev?
<twb> Because you're using the bootloader on the CD
<twb> sda2 appears because you're using DOS disk labels, and you need a primary partition reserved to refer to extended partitions.
<rbdyck> Ah. It does that when no media is in the CD-ROM drive.
<twb> OK, then it's because your bootloader is misconfigured.
<rbdyck> Ok, how do I fix that? I have set every setting I can find in BIOS menues. There are several menus for this server: System Setup, primary SCSI, Adaptec SCSI. How do I tell it not to boot from Adaptec? While typing this I entered System Setup and turned secondary SCSI off. Earlier I found primary SCSI was set off so I set it on. None of that made any difference.
<twb> You have actual SCSI?  Or SAS?
<rbdyck> Actual SCSI
<twb> Huh.
<rbdyck> old PowerEdge 4300 server, with dual processors, Pentium III @ 500MHz. 50-pin hot-swap SCSI drawers.
<twb> So this system has an n-way adaptec scsi card, where your boot disk(s) live.  Does it also have an onboard controller?
<rbdyck> Sorry, working on 2 servers, starting to get them confused. This one has a PERC controller card in a PCI slot that is connected to the hard drive back plane, and an motherboard SCSI controller that is connected to the CD-ROM. Yup, old SCSI CD-ROM.
<rbdyck> I think the "integtrated device" primary SCSI is the SCSI narrow connected to the CD-ROM, the secondary SCSI is a 68-pin SCSI connector on the back. I don't have any external SCSI devices so can disable that channel. The hard drives use the PowerEdge Raid Controller (PERC) card.
<lWizardl> how easy/hard is it to setup a fully valid web server on Ubuntu 9.04 ? using apache for the hhtpd, php, mysql, dns server, mail, etc
<rbdyck> Boot sequence in system setup has the options for diskette first, or hard drive only. There isn't CD option, but it does boot from the CD if a disk is present.
<rbdyck> I haven't tried. I had tried to install CRUX until I got stuck with a panic trap caused by a spurious ACK. I finally gave up and decided to install Ubuntu because members of the local UNIX users group know it. I was able to download and install Ubuntu server in one day. I simply chose the latest version.
<rbdyck> If Ubuntu 9.05 is as easy to install as 9.10, then it should be easy. I don't have any user data on it yet, so can reformat/reinstall if necessary.
<persia> There was no 9.05.
<persia> But yeah, it ought be trivial with 9.04 :)
<rbdyck> Ok, 9.04
<Jeeves_Moss> is there a way to batch repair video files with VLC and have VLC savethe repaired files?
<lWizardl> well my issue for ubuntu was last time i tried, I was able to access the sites buy using the internal networking addresses, but no one outside the network could view the sites
<Jeeves_Moss> lWizardl, are you saying that the hosted apache site is available on the internal IP and not the external?
<lWizardl> yes
<lWizardl> that was what happened last time I tried to setup a linux server
<lWizardl> example 192.168.x.13 would bring the site up fine
<Jeeves_Moss> lol.  what is your network setup like?
<lWizardl> but going to the domain.tld would fail
<lWizardl> modem -> router -> servers
<Jeeves_Moss> ok, I'm assumming you're behind a NATed firewall?
<lWizardl> yes
<Jeeves_Moss> port forwarding setup on the router?  or the server in question is in the DMZ?
<lWizardl> Linusys router converted to openwrt
<rgreening> listen setting incorrect on server?
<Jeeves_Moss> ok, and you set up port forwarding?
<lWizardl> yup ports forwarded for the server ports like 80, etc
<Jeeves_Moss> ie. wan -> modem -> openWRT -> internal IP:port -> server?
<Jeeves_Moss> your DNS is pointing to the right IP?
<lWizardl> yeah I even tried to use zoneedit for the dns server
<Jeeves_Moss> domain.tdl?
<Jeeves_Moss> *domain.tdl
<lWizardl> and yes your example would be correct
<Jeeves_Moss> what is your domain and IP?
<lWizardl> the server isn't set back up so that wouldn't work now if i was to give that
<Jeeves_Moss> well, you'll have to have something to test before I can help.
<lWizardl> yeah thats why i was asking about how hard is it to properly setup a fully working valid server
<Jeeves_Moss> most of the time, it's just something stupid.  if you don't have zoneedit setup for *.domain.tld, then if you only have domain.tld in there, and you try www.domain.tld, it'll fail
<Jeeves_Moss> ...
<lWizardl> ok so make sure its *.mydomain.blah not jus mydomain.blah
<lWizardl> that might have been part of the issue
<Jeeves_Moss> yep.  otherwise, it'll only point that DNS reccord for domain.tld to your IP and ignore everything eles
<lWizardl> ok
<lWizardl> the other issue i had before at one time was if you went to my site's mydomain.blah page it would sometimes bring up the router login page
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571057 in openldap (main) "slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5 corrupts olcDatabase={-1}frontend.ldif with duplicate olcAccess lines (again)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571057
<Jeeves_Moss> sounds like your router has the remote admin page open to the WAN.  might want to get that locked down.
<lWizardl> hmm
<rbdyck> twb left, and he was the only person answering my questions. Ok my SCSI controller looks like it can't boot, even with a boot device identified. Could someone tell me how to produce a boot CD that automatically boots from the first hard drive?
<Jeeves_Moss> otherwise, if there is a bug in the OpenWRT package, and they can hit your WebInterface (you should NEVER had ANYTHING on the router open to the outside world, always port forward into something internal, then backtrack)
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, is it an HP DL380?
<rbdyck> No, Dell PowerEdge 4300/500
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, just as much of a pain in the ass.  it's a bastardized Adaptec controller card
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, what's the setup?  is there just the one RAID set?  is there a current OS on it?
<rbdyck> Yea, integrated motherboard Adaptec with 2 channels, but the RAID that controls all hard drives is a separate card.
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, it's still running through the Adaptec card.  You'll have FUN with that one!  Is there an OS on there that you're trying to save, or a fresh install?
<rbdyck> Motherboard Adaptec has SCSI narrow with only one device: the CD-ROM drive. The other motherboard channel is SCSI Ultra2 connected to the back of the server, not used. It has a PERC (PowerEdge Raid Controller) card plugged into a PCI slot. That card is connected to the hard drive backplane.
<rbdyck> Fresh install. I reformatted and installed a fresh copy of the latest Ubuntu server: 9.10
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, ok, and what are you trying to do with it?
<rbdyck> Trying to set up a web server. Expecting heavy attacks on the web sites once everything is up, so want a secure server. Will host multiple web sites. LAMP
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, the ONLY way I found to make it work (eventhough the install "looks" to work, it'll NEVER boot to the proper RAID set off of the live CD).
<rbdyck> I also want it to be highly reliable, so attempting to make use of all redundant features. I set up the first two drives in a mirror set (RAID 1) for the OS, and all other drives in a RAID 5 set for data.
<Jeeves_Moss> how reliable do you need the LAMP data?
<rbdyck> Ok, if it will never boot from RAID, then can I burn a boot CD that will immediately boot from the first hard drive? The Ubuntu install CD has a menu option that will boot from the first hard drive.
<Jeeves_Moss> how reliable do you need the LAMP data?
<rbdyck> I want the web sites to stay up. Expecting competition to attempt to sabotage, would like to prevent that.
<Jeeves_Moss> total fail over would be the OS on RAID 1, and the LAMP data on RAID 10.  Do ALL of the RAID through hardware.
<twb> Or all the RAID through md.
<Jeeves_Moss> then, boot from the Ubuntu MINI-CD. do the install, then build the LAMP server from the installer
<rbdyck> I'm not familiar with RAID 10. I thought RAID 6 is new.
<Jeeves_Moss> twb, RAID through MD?  LOL, are you NUTZ?  that's a HUGE CPU hit!
<rbdyck> Hi twb? Nice to see you again.
<twb> I'm a sysadmin, not a ricer.
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, RAID 10 is just mirriored stripe sets.  speed and reliability.  sucks a lot of physical disks though
<twb> Or a DBA.
<Jeeves_Moss> twb, I'm a POOR sysadmin.  I'm expected to make stuff do things it was never designed to do for a non profit
<twb> With hardware raid you always need to buy an extra card so you can get the data off it.
<scar> md does fine with todays powerful cpu's
<twb> Otherwise in three years when the card dies, and you can't buy the same controller anymore, your data is gone forever
<Jeeves_Moss> backups
<rbdyck> The server has 6 hot-swap drawers. The drives aren't the largest, but plenty for a LAMP server. I configured 2 small drives in a mirror set (RAID 1) for the OS. And the other 6 drives in a RAID 5 configuration for web site data. That will be more than enough for the number of web sites I expect to host.
<Jeeves_Moss> oh wait, no one does those anymore
<twb> I dunno about running md RAID on a Pentium III, but it's load isn't even noticable with an x86-64 Celeron.
<Jeeves_Moss> twb, I've got 2 500Gb SATAs on a 3Ghz P4, and when it's writing, we're maxing out one of the cores
<rbdyck> This is an older server: 2 CPUs each Pentium III @ 500 MHz. 512MB of ECC SDRAM. The OS drives are 4.3GB, while the web data drives are 18.7 GB each. All hard drives are 10,000 rpm.
<rbdyck> Sorry, 8 drive drawers total.
<scar> rbdyck, you use md on that just fine?
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, if you want to pay for shipping from Toronto, I'll GIVE you a HP DL380G1 with dual 933 CPUs, and 380Mb of RAM (4 dive caddies as well)
<rbdyck> I got the server free, and the drives relatively cheap. Don't have gobs of cash for the newest/latest everything.
<rbdyck> What is "md"?
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, it's Linux's software RAID
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, if you want to pay for shipping from Toronto, I'll GIVE you a HP DL380G1 with dual 933 CPUs, and 380Mb of RAM (4 dive caddies as well)
<rbdyck> I got a second server that I thought looked good: Xeon @ 1.8GHz. Turned out to have 1 CPU, 1 power supply, 2 SCSI controllers but neither is capable of RAID. And the power supply is so underpowered that I have to set staggered spin on the hard drives to avoid tripping the circuit breaker. At least it isn't a fuse. This one isn't nearly as robust.
<Jeeves_Moss> lol
<scar> rbdyck, how do you set staggered spin?
<Jeeves_Moss> I did that with a rack of DL380G5s!  half the rack powered up, and it popped a 45amp breaker
<rbdyck> It's a jumper setting on the SCSI hard drive.
<Jeeves_Moss> scar, or in the modern SCSI BIOSes, there is a setting to only bring up "x" drives @ a time
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, so, yes, a mirror for the OS is good enoug with the rest RAID5
<Jeeves_Moss> <hears crickets in here>
<rbdyck> Ok, so my project for today is to get it to boot without a sysadmin being present to select the menu option. Is there simple software that I could burn to a boot CD that would just boot from the first hard drive? It would have to see the SCSI logical drives.
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, make the RAID drives with the raid controller, then boot from the MINI-ISO
<rbdyck> "MINI-ISO"?
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck,the mini-iso is a small footprint server install.  it has JUST enough to get the server off the ground, then it d-loads/builds everything it needs on the fly.  I find it's the best way to make some of the weird server hardware configs work.
<Jeeves_Moss> rbdyck, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jeeves_Moss> anyways all, my fiance is calling.  So it looks like it's bed time
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571070 in elinks (universe) "Elinks no ECMAScript; should depend on either see or spidermonkey " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571070
<kirkland> hggdh: so no OOMs with the new PPA package?
<kirkland> hggdh: just read your updates on the bug report ... this is sounding promising ;-)
<kirkland> hggdh: i like what i see
<twb> That stinky ACPI powerbtn.sh bug still isn't fixed.
<kirkland> twb: it'll be sru'd
<twb> SRU?
<kirkland> twb: it's already in the queue for lucid-updates
<kirkland> twb: well, lucid-proposed
<kirkland> then lucid-updates
<kirkland> twb: if this bug matters to you, have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/570450
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 570450 in acpi "regression in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh causes it to fail entirely on Ubuntu servers" [High,Fix committed]
<kirkland> twb: test the package when it lands in lucid-proposed, and add a note to the bug, saying that you tested it and it fixes the issue.
<twb> kirkland: I didn't know lucid had even shipped yet :-P
<kirkland> twb: ships thursday
<smoser> kirkland, what bug is "oom" referring to above ?
<twb> kirkland: I filed the original ticket
<kirkland> twb: at this point, we've opened up the proposed/updates archive for updates/upgrades
<kirkland> smoser: Bug 565101
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 565101 in eucalyptus "walrus reports java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565101
<kirkland> twb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/570450
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 570450 in acpi "regression in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh causes it to fail entirely on Ubuntu servers" [High,Fix committed]
<kirkland> twb: that's the one i'm talking about, sorry; i'm not familiar with yours
 * kirkland calls it a night
<twb> kirkland: it's the same bug, the tickets obviously aren't linked
<kirkland> twb: what's your bug number?
<kirkland> twb: we can mark them duplicates
<twb> Lemme find it...
<twb> 539432
<twb> Haha, mine is lower, so I was first.
 * twb struts
<kirkland> bug 539432
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 539432 in acpid "powerbtn.sh assumes acpi-support is installed. (dup-of: 529686)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539432
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 529686 in acpid "Depressing power button does not shutdown computer" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529686
<twb> Darn
<kirkland> twb: thanks for the pointer; i have now linked all of these bugs together
<twb> Thanks.
<kirkland> twb: fix should be apt-get dist-upgrade fixable in a few days
<twb> kirkland: in lucid-updates?
<kirkland> twb: yes;  it will sit in lucid-proposed for a few days until someone (hint, hint) can test that package and confirm in the bug report that it fixes the issue
<twb> Urk, stupid live-helper
<twb> Oh, apparently security.ubuntu.com is actually valid after all
<twb> Anyways, -updates is turned on, so I'll get it before my product ships, which is what I really care about
<PC_Nerd101> Hi, is lucid's RC stable enough for a production environment if upgraded to the full release after its available on friday?  I need it installed and configured by friday and I would prefer the extra day if it is stable.
<Jeeves_> PC_Nerd101: It is for me
<Jeeves_> We've got some machines running Lucid in production too
<PC_Nerd101> Ahh wonderful, thankyou :) .    I have a mchine running alpha 2 which is stable but not "production" but of course RC and alpha2 arent the same  :)
<PC_Nerd101> Thankyou :)
<Jeeves_> yw
<Eric^-> Tjena
<Eric^-> ingen här ? :D
<twb> dnsmasq question:
<twb> How do I provide a rootpath that  initramfs-tools' ipconfig will see?
<twb> Hm, dhcp-option=17,/opt/ltsp/i386 ?
<MONSTERWOPSY> hi, i have a problem with UEC - Image store. Someone can help me ?
<ray_> Hello, I have a problem with DNS, i am fairly knowledgable with bind, but need an idea on this: I manage domain.local in our lan environment. domain.com is managed externaly and I have no control over it, nor do I have domain xfer capabilities, so i do not know If they add new hosts or change anything. The point is I need now to resolve xxx.domain.com with an internal IP on the lan, but it should have it's proper extrenal IP on the in
<ray_> ternet. As stated before, I can't really use SplitDNS because the outside server is out of my control. Is there a way to tell bind to be authoritive for xxx.domain.com only? ==
<ray_> Or can I tell bind to be authoritive for domain.com, answer only xxx.domain.com directly and forward all other request to the real dns server?
<Jeeves_> Afaik, you can't
<Jeeves_> If it's authoritative for a domain, it will not forward requests
<_ruben> ray_: you could add a zone for xxx.domain.com
<Jeeves_> Ah, yes
<Jeeves_> That's possible
<ray_> hmm, that was what I was thinking also, but do I have to take special care regarding the configuration? As i remember correctly you have after the SOA record NS information, and then the data records, how do I tell bind the IP for the zone itself?
<ray_> just add an A record again for xxx.domain.com?
<ray_> like: xxx.domain.com. IN A IP?
<Jeeves_> ray_: No.
<Jeeves_> Create a new zone, per hostname
<Eric^-> Guys, what command do i write to open my program?
<Jeeves_> Eric^-: That depends on the program you're trying to start :)
<Eric^-> it's a ftp program
<ray_> Jeeves_, sorry, I think I made myself not very clear, I know I have to create a new zone-file, but I have .... ah, forget it ... it's coming to me, the domain itself is treatable like any other host declaration inside the zone file ...
<Eric^-> Jeeves_: Pure-ftp
<ray_> right?
<Jeeves_> Eric^-: /etc/init.d/pure-ftdp restart ?
<Hatrix> someone got LXC running? I always got error-messages trying to start a container, i am looking to an migration path from OpenVZ, as it's clearly not supported (officially) in ubuntu and I want to use lucid for my hosts ....
<swift> hi guys.. wassup?
<swift> had a question on mrtg... how can I append(add) more graph to my index.html page of mrtg. I want to monitor another router in addition to the router I am already monitoring via mrtg
<Hatrix> isn't mrtg like, stone-age? I use cactii for monitoring my devices ...
<swift> I want to try out mrtg
<swift> any idea how i can monitor many devices at once?
<swift> coz, when I run indexmaker --output.... it replaces the old graphs(for the first router)
<Hatrix> sorry, don't have much (any) knowledge of mrtg ...
<Hatrix> but if you want to take an advice from a stranger (not always the best thing to do) have a look on cacti ...
<smoser> ttx, ping
<smoser> lool, ping
<zorzar> hey, i'm just playing around with a 10.04rc ec2 instance. i installed apache, started it and get a timeout when trying to connect to the public dns name of the instance. i enabled 80/tcp in ufw
<netritious> Hi, if I install Lucid RC on my server today and apt-get upgrade after the official release, am I running RC or official release at that point? I wasn't certain and thought I would ask.
<_ruben> netritious: official
<netritious> _ruben: thank you
<netritious> one more question..is what is considered non-official (alpha, beta, RC) official release based on the kernel only or are there other factors?
<_ruben> any package (kernel related or not) can expect to have bugs fixed between the various (pre-)releases
<_ruben> in theory *all* packages would get upgraded between rc and final, tho in reality only a "small" subset of packages will change
<netritious> _ruben: I assumed that's how it worked..thanks for the clarification
<_ruben> oh .. s/would/could/ btw ;)
<hggdh> kirkland: No OOMs. I ran about 4,000 instances against it, and no OOM. mem usage on the Walrus still sounds high, but it survived
<OzFalcon> is it ok to get an "fb0: unsupported mode requested" error?
<OzFalcon> When booting Ubuntu Server
<OzFalcon> Server 10.04 hangs when fstab external drive is turned off.
<OzFalcon> Or am I just unlucky?
<OzFalcon> Server 10.04 hangs while booting when external drive is turned off, But has entry in fstab.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571208 in bacula (main) "Got "broken pipe" error on one of SQL modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571208
<_ruben> OzFalcon: hangs temporarily or refuses to continue completely?
<Slidey> ive just upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, but now my eucalyptus isnt working - i let it reset the configuration (put a new eucalyptus.conf into place), but when i run euca_conf --discover-nodes it looks as though its missing //var/lib/eucalyptus/services, and then exiting without finding/adding any nodes
<OzFalcon> _ruben, refuses to continue completely!
<kirkland> hggdh: rock!
<kirkland> hggdh: alrighty, i'm going to get this eucalyptus uploaded to -proposed
<hggdh> kirkland: nice ;-)
<kirkland> hggdh: once it's been accepted into lucid-propose (will be a few days, probably next week), i'll need you to slam it one more time like that (overnight, perhaps)
<kirkland> hggdh: of your 4000 instances, how many succeeded, and how many were affected by other bugs?
<hggdh> kirkland: (1) no prob; (2) the usual ~50% success, failures are a mix of metadata and routing
<kirkland> hggdh: gotcha
<hggdh> kirkland: BTW -- cjwatson seems to have resolved the issue with plymouth/mountall, we should consider it for SRU
<hggdh> bug 567592
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 567592 in plymouth "rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/urandom/random-seed': Read-only file system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567592
<kirkland> hggdh: oh, sweet
 * hggdh is happy time is now available for other things :-)
<kirkland> hggdh: great job testing this stuff, dude
<cjwatson> I *think* it's the same issue
<cjwatson> it may not be all of it
<cjwatson> it's part of it
<hggdh> kirkland: thank you, but rather time-comsuming
<hggdh> cjwatson: I agree, but at least we can hammer it, and check for new issues
<hggdh> cjwatson: BTW, THANK YOU!
<cjwatson> np
<kirkland> hggdh: okay, so to SRU this puppy ....
<hggdh> kirkland: will you check & mark done the tests in the blueprint?
<kirkland> hggdh: yup
<kirkland> hggdh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<mathiaz> ttx: hey - bug 571057
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 571057 in openldap "slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5 corrupts olcDatabase={-1}frontend.ldif with duplicate olcAccess lines (again)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571057
<mathiaz> ttx: that will happen for systems that where upgraded from intrepid+jaunty to karmic to lucid
<soren> hggdh: You tried to run 4000 instances on Eucalyptus and got a 50% success rate?
<mathiaz> ttx: upgrade from karmic and hardy won't be affected
<ttx> mathiaz: right -- think it doesn't warrant a release note ?
<mathiaz> ttx: It does
<mathiaz> ttx: I'm writting it now
<ttx> mathiaz: ok, then I'm in full agreement with you
<hggdh> soren: yes, this is about the current success rate on an all-distributed topology
<mathiaz> ttx: I'm just confirming the impact of the bug
<ttx> thanks
<mathiaz> ttx: ie - only a small portion of the systems are impacted
<ttx> mathiaz/kirkland: did you make any progress confirming or invalidating the RAID install thing kirkland ran into ?
<mathiaz> ttx: I wasn't able to reproduce it
<kirkland> ttx: neither of us could validate
<kirkland> ttx: wasn't for lack of trying
<mathiaz> ttx: so we've decided to lower the importance of the bug
<ttx> kirkland: ack
<hggdh> soren: the test logs are at lp:~hggdh2/+junk/uec-qa
<soren> hggdh: "All distributed"? As opposed to what?
<ttx> kirkland / hggdh: you can update the whiteboard at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-lucid-uec-testing to reflect that the RC is already done ?
<hggdh> soren: CLC+Walrus+CC+SC, NCs, or CLC+Walrus, CC+SC, NCs
<hggdh> ttx: I already did. Did I miss any?
<ttx> hggdh: ah cool, I missed that
<ttx> hggdh: I guess only [kirkland] * Sign off on RC candidate tests: TODO is left then
<hggdh> ttx: I did it this morning ;-)
<hggdh> ttx: ack
<soren> hggdh: Ah, ok.
<ttx> mathiaz: please update server-lucid-puppet-uec-ec2-integration to reflect POSTPONED/TODO/DONE work items
<mathiaz> ttx: done - all POSTPONED
<Slidey> anyone able to run avahi-browse -rtv -a on a cluster node master for me and tell me if they can see the nodes (and what ver of ubuntu they're running) ?
<ttx> mathiaz: heh, thanks !
<kirkland> ttx: k
<jiboumans> server team: get your blueprints registered asap
<jiboumans> this is *not* a drill
<zul> done and done
<Slidey> anyone?
<rgreening> kirkland: hey. I was interested in getting tacacs+ back into the archives. It seems debian dropped them a while back, but I can not seem to locate the reason. Know of anything? http://www.shrubbery.net has the source package and it was updated in late 2009. So, it still seems somewhat active.
<smoser> hggdh, were you going to add blueprint of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MaverickIdeaPool
<kirkland> rgreening: no, sorry
<smoser> for " UEC Testing " or do i need to
<hggdh> smoser: I will do it
<smoser> k
<hggdh> smoser: it will be a mix of QA and server
<rgreening> kirkland: know who on server team may be best contact to work with regarding this locing/auth daemon?
<rgreening> login/auth
<kirkland> rgreening: mathiaz perhaps?
<rgreening> cool. ty.
<rgreening> mathiaz: any suggestions? It may be nice to discuss at UDS? I have no issues in presenting and hosting a blueprint for it if theres interest or if it can be lumped in with another blueprint topic
<mathiaz> rgreening: what's the reason for being dropped from the Debian archive?
<rgreening> mathiaz: I can not seem to locate that (though to be honest, not sure where to look)
<mathiaz> rgreening: I'd search the Debian bug database to find the archive removal request
<rgreening> mathiaz: ok. let me do some digging...
<rgreening> mathiaz: According to this... http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=474985 it's dead upstream (as of 2008).
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 474985 in ftp.debian.org "RM: tac-plus -- RoM; dead upstream, unmaintained" [Normal,Open]
<mathiaz> rgreening: ok - I'd try to get it included in Debian again if upstream started to be active again
<rgreening> Actually, looks like the original package was the "cisco" one and not the forked one from shrubbery (reading the bug report).
<mathiaz> rgreening: then it would be a new package
<mcas> kirkland: ping
<mathiaz> rgreening: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<mathiaz> rgreening: ^^ outlines how to get new packages in Ubuntu
<rgreening> mathiaz: seems so. I'll start looking at packaging it under ubuntu to get it working. Then follow the guide to get it in. ty
<mathiaz> rgreening: np :)
<rgreening> mathiaz: btw: I have already emailed upstream for this package. Verify any known issues and how well supported it will be going forward.
<kirkland> mcas: pong
<mcas> hi kirkland i have a short question about testdrive
<kirkland> mcas: i'm tied up right now, but go ahead and ask
<mcas> is there a reason why there are no links to kubuntu or xubuntu dvds?
<rgreening> mcas: ++ :)
<mcas> i could create a bug report on testdrive and give you the correct lines for the etc-file
<rgreening> kirkland would need to update testdrive to have images cached by distro in the cache dir. otherwise, adding appropriate info to the config works
<rgreening> for me anyway...
<mcas> yes but i think this could be helpfull for some iso testers
<kirkland> mcas: my GSoC student will be working on that this summer
<mcas> ah ok thx kirkland
<kirkland> mcas: the main problem is the way in which these are named in cdimage.ubuntu.com;  they're all have the same base file name
<kirkland> mcas: so the rsync wouldn't work properly
<Slidey> after an upgrade of 9.10 -> 10.04 the euca_conf --discover-nodes flag doesnt work - it looks like avahi-daemon isnt returning hte correct info. it does look as that the register-nodes *is* working though
<kirkland> mcas: but we'll try to get it fixed
<kirkland> Slidey: it's auto-magical now
<Slidey> according to euca_conf source its still using avahi-browse |grep node
<mcas> thx i haven't seen this yet
<Slidey> and they arent returning anything with that
<prashant8> Enter text here...hi
<prashant8> i have a problem or grub error after taking the uodates
<prashant8>  can anybudy solve it
<prashant8>  please
<prashant8> hey anybudy is there
<alvin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prashant8> after rebooting it gives f=grub error
<alvin> nothing more?
<prashant8> ok
<prashant8>  sorry
<prashant8>  sh grub>
<alvin> not something like "disk error"?
<prashant8> no
<prashant8> no disk erro
<prashant8> i solve it but
<alvin> Is the update you talk about Lucid? In that case, better go to #ubuntu+1
<prashant8> are not lucid
<prashant8>  ubuntu 9.10
<prashant8> but after restart it give same error
<prashant8> reply me
<prashant8>  please
<prashant8>  wht can i do for solving the problem
<alvin> You will need to give more information about your specific setup.
<prashant8>  i have vista in one of the drive i put the ubuntu i go to ubuntu it asking for update i update it asking for reboot i reboot the pc then it gives GMU GRUB version 1.87''beta4  ( Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions. )  sh:grub> _
<prashant8> that error
<prashant8> i done it by     sh:grub> set root=(loop0) sh:grub>linux /boot/vmlinuz-2-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/sda5 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro      sh:grub> initrd /boot/initrd.img--2.6.31-14-generic      sh:grub> boot
<prashant8> after that it is running
<prashant8>  and start it
<prashant8> then i gop to terminal and type the command sudo update-grub
<prashant8> it working
<prashant8>  but when i restart my laptop then it again give same error that GMU GRUB version 1.87''beta4  ( Minimal BASH-like line editingis supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions. )
<prashant8> >
<prashant8> >
<prashant8> >
<prashant8> tell me what can i do
<prashant8>  now
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<prashant8> are tumachya iecha bhok
<prashant8>  me kay eth zakamarayalka basaloy ka
<prashant8>  i ghala tumachi
<prashant8>  are yet nahi tar sanagana mag
<prashant8>  amhi punekar
<prashant8> are ghost freeman solve my problem
<prashant8>  ya
<prashant8> r
<Slidey> when i run euca-bundle-image (which is called by uec-publish-tarball) im getting an invalid cert error - the cert is the one downloaded using euca_conf --get-credentials and *looks* ok
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, howdy!! any news on the testdrive blueprint you proposed ?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: sorry, no
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i gotta work on blueprints
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, ok :)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, so I should just wait till they get reviewed and approved correct?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: please get your modularization changes tested and proposed for merging
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i'd like to get that merged and in *before* UDS, ideally
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i don't see much value in having a modularization session at UDS
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: at UDS, let's focus on the interface
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: get a whiteboard, draw up the story boards, interface, etc.
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: get input from the QA team, if and how they'd like to use TestDrive more
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: we'll take good notes and design the interface based on the feedback
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, Yes, UDS session only on the Interface design and features. I'll work this week on the modularization and i'll try to have it done by the end of this week.
<RoAkSoAx> and wlll get input from QA, as well as contact desktop/design team for participation on the session
<zul> ttx: i combined the vscan and zafara in the server-maverick-new-stacks spec
<ttx> zul:  ok
<ttx> updating pool
<nimrod10`> has anyone one of you tried a x86 os on a six core amd before ? I'm wondering if the os version is the cause of me not seeing all 12 cores and only 6
<ttx> zul: please update pool to fix typos
<ttx> and add ref to that spec
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571323 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571323
<mathiaz> zul: are you still editing the MaverickIdeaPool wiki page?
<zul> mathiaz: lemme check
<TeTeT> if the meta data service on the cc is not started, any chance to start it?
<zul> mathiaz: no
<TeTeT> the error for the failed metadataservice on the cc is here:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/424078/
<palt> Hi
<palt> I'm having some problems setting up openldap with TLS
<palt> When I try to start the service 'slapd -h "ldap:// ldaps://' -d 1 I get the following error
<palt> TLS: could not set cipher list TLS_RSA_AES_256_CBC_SHA.
<palt> Anyone has any idea what is wrong?
<maek> I attached a sata drive to a server on USB via a sata to usb converter cable. dmesg shows "sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdd" but fdisk -l doesnt list /dev/sdd. any idea what I can do to investigate this disk?
<hggdh> when will we have the final image? Still more UEC stress to go through then...
<RoyK> maek: strange - it usually lists it - try cat /proc/partitions
<maek> RoyK: it was my usb port. I moved it and it worked fine. thanks.
<RoyK> k
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I solve this apt issue?  http://pastebin.com/xKaQpeRV
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I solve this apt issue?  http://pastebin.com/xKaQpeRV
<RoyK> Jeeves_Moss: backup dovecot config and data, apt-get remove --purge dovecot, apt-get install .....
<Jeeves_Moss> RoyK,  lol, tried that.  same error
<RoyK> Jeeves_Moss: create the dir/files it reports missing and try again :)
<RoyK> dpkg doesn't like missing stuff even with --purge
<RoyK> just create dummy files
<RoyK> touch asdf will suffice
<Jeeves_Moss> RoyK,  well, it's totally broken my APT system!  arrgghhh
<RoyK> mkdir /var/run/dovecot
<RoyK> and try again
<Jeeves_Moss> <evil grin>  I think I may have killed it by removing /var/lib/dovecot
<Jeeves_Moss> what's the command to search if a package is installed?
<RoyK> dpkg -l
<Jeeves_Moss> thanks.
<Jeeves_Moss> YES!!!  it's gone!!!
<Jeeves_Moss> thanks!!!
<RoyK> :)
<Jeeves_Moss> next up.  do you know of a good/working howto to get v-hosted e-mail setup?  (ie. postfix, postfixadmin, dovecot, etc)
<maek> if I have an mdadm raid device md0. and I remove the drives that comprise md0 and boot my computer will that "break" my md0 raid?
<maek> or should I be able to just put the disks back and reboot and be ok?
<Jeeves_Moss> maek,  lol, ummmmm, be VERRY careful!  how is the RAID setup?
<RoyK> Jeeves_Moss: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html ?
<maek> Jeeves_Moss: its a mirror
<maek> disk 1 is OS disk 2 and 3 are in mdadm mirror
<RoyK> maek: if you've carefully configured grub, it should work well
<RoyK> if not booting from the mirror, it should work well
<maek> RoyK: grub cares not for these disks.
<maek> ok, thanks
<Jeeves_Moss> that's true.  it depends on where the grub is
<maek> grub is on the boot disk
<maek> and boot disk has nothing to do with md0
<Jeeves_Moss> RoyK, yes, I've looked @ that, but I need something that's SIMPLE to work with.  I don't feel like doing tech support calls all the time for adding e-mail addresses.  This is why I asked about postfixadmin
 * RoyK just uses zimbra :)
<rgreening> mathiaz: hmm... seems like someone has made a tacacs+ package in debian (yay). Now I just need it in Lucid... It's in squeeze and sid, so we'll get it automatically for Maverick http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/t/tacacs+/tacacs+_4.0.4.19-6/changelog
<RoyK> Zimbra is not included in ubuntu, and probably won't be in a while, and works best on a dedicated machine (or VM)
<RoyK> it's open source, but contains enough integrated stuff to hardly work on a normal system
<TeTeT> mathiaz: hi, do we support booting from EBS yet in UEC?
<mathiaz> kirkland: ^^?
<WALoeIII> ebs boot++
<TeTeT> mathiaz: thks
<rgreening> mathiaz: not sure how I missed it the first zillion times I searched for it... oh well.
<mathiaz> rgreening: good - turns out there is even *less* work to be done
<rgreening> yep.
<cn1109> can I ask a question about filtering with squid?
<rgreening> mathiaz: So, I should be able to request a sync for Lucid? Yes?
<mathiaz> rgreening: heu - no
<mathiaz> rgreening: lucid is about to be released in one day
<mathiaz> rgreening: it's *way* too late to sync anything to lucid
<rgreening> right..
<mathiaz> rgreening: it should lend if maverick
<mathiaz> rgreening: in the meantime you can build it in a PPA for lucid
<rgreening> so, I guess I'll throw up a PPA for it for now...
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> you read my mind
<RoyK> TeTeT: wtf is ebs?
<rgreening> or I yours
<rgreening> ty mathiaz
<TeTeT> RoyK: elastic block storage, a term in UEC (Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud)
<RoyK> k
 * RoyK still sticks with ZFS for large volumes
<Eric^-> Hey guys
<Eric^-> I'm trying to change a setting but it's not possible to save it
<Eric^-> Either when i try w! or qw!
<Eric^-> It's closed for writing ..
<cemc> Eric^-: what setting? which file? do you have permission to change it?
<Eric^-> oh, fuck i might have forgot to write sudo before opening it! let me try that first
<cemc> Eric^-: read-only filesystem? :)
<RoyK> lol @ Eric^-
<cemc> Eric^-: if you don't want to edit it again from the beginning (say you changed a lot of things), you can always :w /tmp/foo
<Eric^-> It worked to write sudo before ;P sorry for me i'm a noob.
<cemc> ;)
<Gol023> good evening
<Gol023> i have set up a server and have installed webmin which is working well, but when i try to open a php page i'm asked if i would like to save it rather than firefox displaying it... can anyone help please?
<chewbranca> hey what kind of hardware is required to setup ubuntu enterprise cloud and eucalyptus with a handful of vms? do you need later hardware with builtin virtualization support?
<chewbranca> I found a server recycle center in town and I'm looking to pick up a dual xeon 64 bit, but its not the newer versions that have builtin virtualization
<chewbranca> would that work?
<kirkland> mathiaz, TeTeT: no, not that I know of
<Jeeves_Moss> what do I have wrong with this config?  I keep getting a 404.  http://pastebin.com/HC3xJw1Q
<guntbert> Jeeves_Moss: whats in the logs?
<Jeeves_Moss> guntbert, nothing worthwhile!
<Jeeves_Moss> one sec....  <hangs head in shame>
<guntbert> Jeeves_Moss: a 404 is usually to be found in error.log too  -- along with the directory it tries to read
<Jeeves_Moss> lol,  hence the hanging head in shame
<guntbert> Jeeves_Moss: :)
<guntbert> I read that only after my statement :)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, what should I do with the license headers for the modularization?? Add myself?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: sure ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: make sure any new code is licensed GPLv3 (and only v3)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: but if you're making significant changes, then yes, please add your name ;-)
<Jeeves_Moss> guntbert, nope, that didn't work.  it's like apache is totally ignoring the requests
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, I'm keeping same license and well modularization is a significant change :)
<Jeeves_Moss> guntbert, @ least I got ampache to work!
<guntbert> Jeeves_Moss: try it from the local machine - either use w3m localhost or even telnet localhost 80
<incorrect> hi, i was wondering, is there a way to clean up old kernels that aren't needed any more? i've been using tweak-ubuntu on my desktop, i just noticed my server is getting very cluttered
<guntbert> incorrect: you can remove them with aptitude or apt-get
<Jeeves_Moss> guntbert, it's not that big of a deal just yet.  it's just roundcube.
<guntbert> Jeeves_Moss: ok  -- what is roundcube?
<incorrect> guntbert, i was really after a house keeping instruction, but sure i can remove them manually
<AlexC_> morning Earthlings
<AlexC_> I've not got a Ubuntu install around, however could someone please pastebin the output of 'php -m' please?
<guntbert> incorrect: as far as I know grub2 has nothing like a "janitor"
<incorrect> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KC6Ch0CT
<incorrect> oh well nevermind
<AlexC_> incorrect: excellent, thanks very much :)
<incorrect> np AlexC_
<AlexC_> incorrect: actually, just to confirm - have you installed any modules? More specically, any to do with zip and zlib?
<AlexC_> s/specically/specifically
<incorrect> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/424195/
<incorrect> from dpkg -l  |grep php
<AlexC_> excellent that's great
<JonOomph> Greetings everyone!  I have a postfix question.  I am trying to setup a custom bounce template. Is it possible to use the "Original Subject" as a variable in the template?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571415 in vtun (universe) "vtund server denies connections because /var/lock/vtund directory doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571415
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571416 in chkrootkit (main) "chkutmp failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571416
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571424 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571424
<uvirtbot> New bug: #570468 in php-apc (universe) "apache2 crashed with SIGSEGV in zend_hash_graceful_reverse_destroy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570468
<tgalal> I need to setup a  Huwaii USB modem for use on Ubuntu Server..
<tgalal> ubuntu server 9.10
<akincer> I installed OTRS and after working through the dependency fail witht he perl dev module and getting email working, I'm getting this error getting email every 10 minutes
<akincer> ERROR: No such file or directory: /usr/share/otrs/Kernel/Config/Files/ZZZAuto.pm
<akincer> any clues?
<akincer> running 10.04 RC
<akincer> I checked and there is actually that exact "file" there as a link
<zorzar> is there an estimate when the 10.04 torrents will be released?
<lifeless> 14 hours or so
<zorzar> lifeless: ok thx
<RootChaos> anyone knows when is the next LTS release based on 9.x ?
<RootChaos> we have around 160 production servers running on 8.04LTS, but doesnt support many of the new hardware coming out...
<Insyte> RootChaos: There will not be a 9.x LTS.  The next LTS is 10.04 and it's due by the end of this month.
<RootChaos> Insyte:whoohoo
<RootChaos> can't wait...
<RootChaos> \o/
<Insyte> RootChaos: Then don't.  You can play with pre-release versions now.
<RootChaos> thanx anyways
<Insyte> Only bugfixes to go.
<RootChaos> we have only a few 9.x servers at the moment
#ubuntu-server 2010-04-29
<RootChaos> but normally run into issues when those releases retire
<RootChaos> so i'll wait for the lts release to come out
<RootChaos> like with 7.x
<RootChaos> etc.
<sbeattie> um, err, 10.04 LTS ought to be out tomorrow.
<soren> sbeattie: Today, really. It's Thursday already. You guys are just behind. :)
<RootChaos> that's good news... just hope our bandwidth to SA holds up with the seacom cable maintenance... we've been having poor internet access from upstream providers running mostly on seacom
<sbeattie> soren: based on sleep patterns I'm still on tuesday. So nyah!
<RootChaos> perhaps our TENET mirror will have it sooner than later
<RootChaos> anyways
<RootChaos> thanks guys
<soren> sbeattie: Based on time aged during this release cycle, it's 2014 for me, probably.
<sbeattie> RootChaos: You could um start prefetching now
<RootChaos> 10.x LTS RC ?
<RootChaos> hhmm
<RootChaos> would it be easy to upgrade from the RC to the release version ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571481 in openldap (main) "when slapd upgrade fails, later upgrade attempts overwrite saved copies of pre-upgrade configuration files " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571481
<Insyte> RootChaos: Yes.
<RootChaos> ok cool, i'm downloading :)
<arrrghhh> hey all, havin issues with mpd.  used to run just fine, but i decided to wipe my server & start clean.  now it segfaults when it tries to play a song...
<RootChaos> nice
<RootChaos> :p
<RootChaos> coming down at 40kb/sec
<RootChaos> on a 1mbit line
<RootChaos> guess it will be done in the morning
<RootChaos> off to bed
<mathiaz> ahasenack: hey
<ahasenack> mathiaz: hey
<mathiaz> ahasenack: I was wondering what you thought about the drop of cn=localroot,cn=config in slapd in lucid
<mathiaz> ahasenack: and not using SASL mapping anymore
<ahasenack> mathiaz: no strong opinion either way, because the client when using ldapi doesn't even see this
<mathiaz> ahasenack: instead I just use directly the sasl name for root in the olcAccess rule
<mathiaz> ahasenack: it seems to be simpler
<ahasenack> mathiaz: I just hope they never change the way this sasl DN is constructed :)
<mathiaz> ahasenack: :) - we'll another olcAccess rule then :)
<ahasenack> yep
<gop> hi can I install from the ubuntu server ubuntu on to a usb flash stick
<gop> Just curious
<mikelifeguard> How do you tell ubuntu what domain name it is? For example,
<mikelifeguard> 'ping localhost' tells you what IP & domain it is pinging.
 * mikelifeguard got a new domain name & wants to start using it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571498 in openldap (main) "slapd.postinst should put all backed-up items together in one place under /var/backups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571498
<erichammond> smoser: How soon do you think you can release AMIs for the new Asia Pacific region (ap-southeast-1)?
<erichammond> smoser: Not like you had any other important AMIs to release in the next day or so :-)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571517 in python-boto (main) "package python-boto 1.8d-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571517
<kzman> hello, what is the best ftp server for ubuntu?
<twb> kzman: openssh-server.
<ScottK> +1 for that from me.
<twb> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<kzman> is the ftp and windows filesharing download speed alike?
<twb> I don't understand the question.
<kzman> do they have FTP and Windows filesharing the same download speed?
<twb> I don't understand the question.
<kzman> which is more efficient?
<twb> What is "windows filesharing"?
<kzman> when i share files in a windows network (samba on linux)
<twb> You mean CIFS?
<kzman> i think
<twb> I don't know which would be faster.
<twb> They're both shockingly bad protocols by modern standards.
<twb> HTTP/1.1 with pipelining ought to beat both.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, ping
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: howdy
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: we're trying to get your testdrive uds session scheduled
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, howdy :)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: looks like it'll be on the desktop track
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, yeah that's what i was wondering
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: it might get renamed, or something
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, but which one are we gonna use: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/testdrive/+spec/server-maverick-testdrive-frontend-gsoc or https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/testdrive-gtk/+spec/server-maverick-gsoc-testdrive-frontend
<kirkland> but it should be an open forum for collecting ideas
<RoAkSoAx> to pass the info from one to another
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: we/you won't have to implement all of them, for sure
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx and kirkland: Not sure if you've already got it covered, but maybe a session on getting onther flavors integrated into testdrive.  I know there are Kubuntu people interested in that and probably other flavors too.
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: but it would be nice to drum up some community around this
<kirkland> ScottK: agreed; that's part of what RoAkSoAx should be doing this summer as part of his GSoC project
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, of course. That's what i was thinking. That's why at first I said goals and first get a PyGTK and then the garage/car approach.
<ScottK> Great.
<kirkland> ScottK: rough story-board looks something like http://people.canonical.com/~kirkland/testdrive-wizard.html
<kirkland> ScottK: where the "flavor" field would be Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Mythbuntu, etc.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, you mean have a Testdrive PyQT interface?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: That would be nice, but I was starting with being able to use different flavors in test drive.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, and yes, one of the features is to be able to testdrive other flavors... that's something that Im gonna start working on right after having the modularization finished
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: so if you can get PyQT going, that's great, but PyGTK comes first;  I think ScottK just means getting Testdrive able to download and test other Ubuntu flavors
<ScottK> In line with what kirkland just pointed out.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK,^^
<ScottK> Yeah.
<kirkland> ScottK: great, we're in sync
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: if your modularization goes well, bolting on a PyQT interface should be easy for someone else to contribute
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, btw.. can I bother you with python code review? in a few days for advice in the way how am implementing the OO?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, yes that;s the idea... it should be possible now btw...
<ScottK> kirkland and RoAkSoAx: I would suggest consulting with someont like rgreening_ who worked on the USB creator split to make sure you start with a design that will be easy to add a different front end to.
<ScottK> He's been through it before and can give good advice on laying a foundation for expansion.
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> :)
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, yeah indeed that;s why I decided proposed to modularize the code
<RoAkSoAx> rgreening, ok then I;ll bother you for some code review/advice then in a few days
<ScottK> rgreening: BTW, you pinged earlier.  I'm here now.
<rgreening> sounds good RoAkSoAx
<kirkland> rgreening: excellent, you'll be at UDS?
<rgreening> ScottK: I figured it out.
<rgreening> kirkland: yep
<kirkland> rgreening: cool, would be nice if you could join us for a session on Testdrive then
<rgreening> kirkland: I'll be bugging the server guys lots while im there :)
<rgreening> kirkland: sure thing
<rgreening> kirkland: you have a blueprint up for that?
<kirkland> rgreening: ack, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/testdrive-gtk/+spec/server-maverick-gsoc-testdrive-frontend
<rgreening> Im getting into some real kvm server work now at the office. and building lots of vm's .. so Ill pick lots of server brains at uds :)
<kirkland> hmm, link broken
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, so i shall migrate the info already posted in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/testdrive/+spec/server-maverick-testdrive-frontend-gsoc
<RoAkSoAx> to  https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/testdrive-gtk/+spec/server-maverick-gsoc-testdrive-frontend
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: oh ... hmm, sorry about that
<ScottK> kirkland and RoAkSoAx: Small nit for your mockup: Kubuntu and Kubuntu Netbook Remix are two separate ISOs/subflavors.  They are just built from the same seed set (unlike Ubunut/UNE) and so may not have appeared on your list.
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yeah, please converge on one
<kirkland> ScottK: thanks ... this was an html napkin ;-)
<ScottK> Sure.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, you already proposed https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/testdrive/+spec/server-maverick-testdrive-frontend-gsoc so, I guess we should have everything in there instead of the one in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/testdrive-gtk/+spec/server-maverick-gsoc-testdrive-frontend
<kirkland> ScottK: i'm going to try and get IS and the cdimage guys to give us a good manifest
<rgreening> I suggest drop the gtk
<rgreening> to remain FE agnostic :)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yes, please just make sure there's just one blueprint
<RoAkSoAx> rgreening, the gtk is part of the GSoC project
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: move all the pertinent info to one
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: subscribe me to it
<rgreening> ah
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: mark the other one "superceded"
<rgreening> okies
<RoAkSoAx> rgreening, but the modularization will allow us to have the other front ends
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, will do
<rgreening> cool
<kirkland> rgreening: yeah, RoAkSoAx is tasked with putting a GTK frontend on it for Google Summer of Code
<kirkland> rgreening: in doing so, he's modularizing it such that another FE can bolt on easily
<kirkland> rgreening: we're interested in your advice/review of that
<rgreening> well, I may be able to help getting a qt/kde up and running
<rgreening> yep
<kirkland> rgreening: and if you want to put together the qt FE in parallel, that would be great ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> awesome then :)
<rgreening> testdrive rules :)
<rgreening> heh
<kirkland> rgreening: ;-)  sweet, thanks.  i find it very useful
<kirkland> rgreening: and it warms my heart to hear that it's useful to someone else
<rgreening> me 2
<rgreening> yeah. 1 line to launch a vm.. I run for coffee while it syncs :)
<kirkland> rgreening: saved me many, many hours this release cycle, doing ISO testing
<kirkland> was *way* worth the couple of hours it took to write
<rgreening> kirkland: we need to figure out how to integrate checkbox into it to automate testing :)
<kirkland> rgreening: and the secret agenda is that it gets people using and testing KVM without really knowing it ;-)
<kirkland> rgreening: kvm-autotest is how ;-)
<rgreening> heh. tru dat
<twb> It's not a secret if you tell us
<rgreening> shh...
<kirkland> twb: you're just in the know, now
<rgreening> :)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, done in: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/testdrive/+spec/desktop-maverick-testdrive-frontend-gsoc
<rgreening> cool. subscribing now kirkland, RoAkSoAx. and now for some homemade ribs :)
<RoAkSoAx> rgreening, :)
<kirkland> rgreening: you're eating your kid's ribs?
<kirkland> :-P
<rgreening> heh.
<kirkland> g'night all
<rgreening> nn
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, nighty
<twb> A new customer has sent me some notes on how to connect to their network.
<twb> They start with "Download the Cisco VPN Client here Mac/XP/Vista <URL>".
<rgreening> ha
<twb> What would that be on Ubuntu, vpnc?
<rgreening> one of the vpn sw supports the cisco client iirc
<rgreening> not vpnc though I think
<twb> Awesome, there's also openconnect, which has a Description that talks about a *different* Cisco VPN protocol
<twb> rgreening: I did aptitude search ~dcisco~dvpn
<jpds> twb: network-manager-vpnc ?
<rgreening> twb: Cisco vpn has a few varieties...
<twb> jpds: presumably that's a wrapper for people dumb enough to run NM
<rgreening> did customer provide any settings/options required?
<twb> rgreening: there's some auth details further down the page.
<rgreening> vpnc may do it.. depending on requirements
<twb> Oh, and they gave me a .pcf file, which is probably the equivalent of openvpn's cert files.
<rgreening> possibly
<twb> Haha, no, it's just an ini file
<twb> I hate customers
<rgreening> lol
<twb> Grr, why doesn't thttpd Just Work
<twb> Because some clown set ENABLED=no in it's /etc/default/thttpd file
<twb> Hm, looks like the QA team did it (#142306).
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i'm trying to run mpd and it segfaults whenever it starts to play a song...
<twb> Play a different song, then?
<arrrghhh> lol if it was only that simple.  it's not just one song
<arrrghhh> i haven't been able to get it to play one song.  i've tried at least 20
<twb> Are you running mpd in the foreground?
<arrrghhh> not currently, but i've used the --verbose and what is it, --no-damon or something?  i believe it just ends.  i see the segfault in my /var/log/messages tho.
<twb> Ideally you want to know what it does BEFORE the segfault
<twb> Though if I were you I'd probably just say "bugger it, let's use xmms2"
<arrrghhh> lol really?
<arrrghhh> can i connect to xmms2 with many different clients?  and i'm assuming it's a console-based player?
<twb> xmms2 is a modular mpd
<arrrghhh> i really did love mpd on my old ubuntu-server.
<arrrghhh> whatever it was up to, i guess it was 9.10 before i blasted it all away and installed 10.04 fresh.
<arrrghhh> all i really want is a music server with a small footprint that just runs as a service... and i need to be able to control it from many different clients
<twb> Shrug.  Your two choices there are mpd and xmms2, and I don't care enough to help you debug the former.
<arrrghhh> i thought xmms2 was just really a self contained player
<arrrghhh> hrm.  that's unfortunate.  i don't understand why it would segfault on libavcodec.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571543 in clamav (main) "Milter and Freshclam configurations buggy in Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571543
<twb> OK, with vpnc I can convert the .pcf file into a vpnc .conf file, and run vpnc on it.
<twb> It spits out this: ==> vpnc: hash comparison failed: (ISAKMP_N_AUTHENTICATION_FAILED)(24); check group password!
<twb> Never mind, $customer is retarded.  It's workign now.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571555 in unixodbc (main) "package odbcinst1debian1 2.2.11-21 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571555
<Eric^-> Ska jag installera FTP så är det sudo apt-get pure-ftpd elr hur?
<Jeeves_> English? :)
<Eric^-> oh shit xD
<Eric^-> uhm, when installing pure-ftpd
<Eric^-> It's suppose to be sudo apt-get pure-ftpd? or?
<Eric^-> or is it apt-install?
<Jeeves_> apt-get install
<Eric^-> yeah :D
<twb> Eric^-: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Eric^-> twb: uhm, whata heck is that?
<Eric^-> http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/10/install-lamp-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Eric^-> When following this guide, how the heck does i test if apache works since i use ubuntu-server without accses to go with normal interference
<twb> Eric^-: it means: "don't run pure-ftpd, or any other ftpd.  Use OpenSSH's SFTP component."
<Eric^-> twb: heck,man im a noob. FTP is easy, i will use it! :D
<twb> Eric^-: you should not do so for the reasons outlined in the above article.
<artemglusankov> is anybody here?
<twb> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<twb> How do I make a vbox .vdi usable in qemu (or kvm)?
<Eric^-> How do i create a php file with terminal only? ;p
<Eric^-> and edit it?
<artemglusankov> I'm a newby in ubuntu-server. Is anybody have workable config for dhcp3-server?
<artemglusankov> touch something.php
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571572 in krb5 (main) "krb5 prefers the reverse pointer no matter what for locating service tickets.  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571572
<twb> I'm a lazy so, so I just use dnsmasq for DHCP
<twb> The ISC stuff is all enterprisey and verbose and confusing
<twb> s/so/sod/
<artemglusankov> How can I get an information about version of my Linux?
<twb> artemglusankov: what kind of information?
<ajmitch> 'lsb_release -a' should tell you the distro version, at least
<artemglusankov> thanks I will try
<artemglusankov> It woks!!! )))))
<artemglusankov> I have found a program named Vuurmuur. Does anybody work with this one?
<twb> artemglusankov: it appears to be in the repository.
<twb> From Karmic onwards, there's no qemu, only qemu-kvm.
<twb> What am I supposed to do if I can't use KVM, and installing the kvm package (which modprobes kvm without asking) causes the kernel to hang completely, due to it fighting with vmware?  (And management won't let me remove vmware.)
<_ruben> file a bug i assume
<twb> I was afraid of that :-/
<twb> For qemu 0.11, I rolled Debian's package into a ppa backport (for hardy).
<twb> Now I need 0.12, so looks like I'll be doing that again
<_ruben> does blacklisting the kvm modules help? not sure if blacklisting works for modprobe invokations though
<twb> I'm a bit scared to try that on a production machine
<_ruben> that's what test setups are for ;)
<twb> I can't afford the $300 for a second VT CPU
<soren> twb: You can blacklist the kvm modules.
<soren> twb: The upstart job should respect that.
<twb> soren: hardy doesn't use upstart much :-)
<soren> twb: Well, you could just comment out the call to modprobe.
<twb> But any call to modprobe will honour blacklists in modprobe.d
<soren> I forget if the init script passed -b to modprobe in Hardy.
<_ruben> twb: but hardy isnt "karmic onwards", so now i'm confused :)
<soren> It's been a while, after all :)
<soren> twb: No.
<soren> twb: Only if you pass -b.
<twb> Sorry, by blacklist I mean "install foo /bin/true" or so, not "blacklist foo".
<twb> _ruben: sorry, I'm stuck on hardy but I want (to backport) qemu 0.12.
<soren> twb: Anyways, commenting out the call to modprobe is perfectly acceptable as well. init scripts are conffiles as well.
<_ruben> twb: ah
<twb> soren: yes, but less reliable if some OTHER part of the kvm package tries to modprobe.
<twb> I'd at least have to use policy-rc.d to prevent it doing it at install time, before I could get to the init script to edit it.
<twb> Not that it matters much...
<soren> I didn't think just loading the modules caused problems. I thought it wasn't until you actually ran some virtual machines things started to go South.
<twb> Oh, sorry, I just remembered
<twb> It's not kvm + vmware, it's kvm + openvz that makes it hang
<twb> Or possibly all three together
<twb> I just like to blame vmware because it's proprietary
<smoser> erichammond, stuff is on its way up to ap-southeast-1
<erichammond> smoser: Sweet!
<smoser> kernels are there (not public)
<smoser> hardy and karmic are on their way
<smoser> and once karmic is there i can try lucid
<erichammond> I'm migrating my S3 based AMIs and will copy EBS boot once your kernels are public.
<smoser> lucid requires karmic for ebs publish
<erichammond> smoser: Do you have a link handy for your instructions for connecting to lucid desktop with nxclient?
<erichammond> smoser: hm, found this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cloud/2010-March/000163.html
<smoser> thats what i would dig up
<smoser> the other is instructions on how to use x2go
<smoser> around that same time frame
<janislaw> hello
<janislaw> I am an average linux user - mostly from user experience
<janislaw> In a moment our team is buing a new server and I am going to set up a system
<janislaw> it's amd64 with 64GB of RAM and would be serving basic services for about 20 users
<janislaw> I am looking for a comprehensive guide to set up the server
<janislaw> I wonder if you could provide some links
<twb> I'd avoid speccing hardware to last more than three, or at most five, years.
<twb> Consider what would, today, be a five-year-old machine.  It's probably PATA or SCSI, DDR1, and a Pentium 4 or so.  You would have to pay MORE for spare parts than to buy a whole new machine three times faster.
<twb> Oops, ignore me completely.  I read "20 users" as "20 years"
<janislaw> ;)
<twb> Because 64GB is pretty overkill for most applications of a twenty-user system
<janislaw> well, we are replacing an about-9-year-old machine, for which the original admin is long gone
<janislaw> oh, for an average user
<janislaw> we will be doing computations which require 4GB+ memory
<twb> File sharing, printing, and mail would only need 1GB
<twb> Ah, OK
<janislaw> almost a cheap, home-blown HPC
<twb> Nod
<janislaw> we're considering a queuing system if some users were too agressive on the processor time
<janislaw> I am looking for a guide to help with such stuff like user quotas, hooks on user creation, packages considered as a must-have
<twb> Some of that is just ulimits
<janislaw> ok
<janislaw> among others, there would be: LAMP, ssh, ftp, svn, bzr and mathematic packages on FORTRAN and Matlab
<twb> janislaw: /etc/security/limits.conf
<janislaw> could you recommend http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/
<twb> Hmm?
<janislaw> twb: /etc/security/limits.conf is exactly what I need for the start
<twb> limits.conf is basically the default values; the sh "ulimit" builtin allows users to voluntarily restrict themselves further.
<twb> For disk quotas, you want the "quota" package, which requires some extra setup.
<janislaw> ok!
<uvirtbot> New bug: #529714 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in _nss_wins_gethostbyname_r()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529714
<echosystm> anyone here had a play with the cloud stuff?
<twb> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zorzar> echosystm: which cloud stuff?
<echosystm> the ubuntu ECS thing
<echosystm> sorru
<echosystm> UEC
<echosystm> ubuntu enterprise cloud
<zorzar> echosystm: i'm running ubuntu on amazons ec2
<echosystm> im interested to know how it works
<echosystm> the website istn very detailed
<echosystm> i see a lot of places offering "cloud services"
<echosystm> but its really just a VPS with ram/storage that can be expanded and contracted
<echosystm> to me, a cloud service is something like google app engine, not rackspace "cloud servers"
<echosystm> so, my question, which camp does EC2/UEC belong in?
<zorzar> "cloud servers"
<zorzar> the big differenc between a "cloud server" and a normal VPS is that you have an api to spawn and terminate servers and it happens in minutes
<erichammond> ...and you pay for it in small units like by the hour.
<echosystm> thats crap :(
<echosystm> its hardly really a cloud is it
<echosystm> if someones going to offer me some cloud service, i expect scalability to be automagic
<echosystm> like appengine
<zorzar> echosystm: then perhaps you have to rethink your definition of a cloud service
<erichammond> echosystm: There is no widely accepted definition of "cloud" so it is difficult to say what is and isn't "cloud".  EC2 = "Elastic Compute Cloud" and is one of the few services which self proclaimed "cloud experts" would never say is "not cloud".
<echosystm> the whole idea of the word "cloud" is that you just throw your app out there and it somehow just works
<echosystm> thats hardly what EC2/rackspace/ etc. provide
<echosystm> lol
<echosystm> but anyway
<erichammond> echosystm: You're free to add your own definition of cloud to the mess :)
<echosystm> i guess i got my answer, thanks guys:)
<zorzar> echosystm: np ;)
<zorzar> echosystm: ec2 does offer autoscaling
<echosystm> yeah, but its like scaling one VPS, isnt it?
<echosystm> as opposed to having your app automatically deployed to multiple servers
<lil_cain> scalability is never going to be automagic.
<echosystm> it is on app engine
<lil_cain> It may be easier, but if you want a scalable system, you have to design for it.
<zorzar> echosystm: you can have your app automatically deployed to ec2 instances
<echosystm> app engine you just upload to one place, and google works out where best to put it
<zorzar> echosystm: yeah but app engine has other big limitations
<echosystm> true
<zorzar> echosystm: just use the tool that fits best, but just because you can hardly put a nail in the wall with a screwdriver, the screwdriver istn't bad by design
<\sh> application scalability has nothing to do with the underlaying server...app engine just works like a simple web host .. if they wouldn't have shared storage and shared session management for the apps it wouldn't work as expected...
<echosystm> ok guys
<echosystm> ubuntu server has 5 years
<echosystm> but desktop only has 3
<echosystm> (LTS, i mean)
<echosystm> is it like a subset of the repo has 5 years, while the rest has 3?
<echosystm> or what
<echosystm> because ubuntu and ubuntu server obviously use the same repo
<echosystm> i dont get it
<lil_cain> Yeah, it's a subset of the repo is on a three year support cycle.
<echosystm> that sucks :(
<JanC> echosystm: why?
<echosystm> would have been nice to have the whole repo on that support cycle
<echosystm> sometimes on servers you need to install gnome and so on
<JanC> it's not like those packages will be removed
<echosystm> yeah but they wont get security updates
<echosystm> cant have that
<lil_cain> I have never found a decent reason to install gnome on a server.
<twb> What about "to convince $boss the hardware is too slow"
<twb> "Gee, boss, look, after I installed tomcat, we get OOMed every few minutes"
<twb> "Maybe you should give me $30 to upgrade to 1GiB of RAM"
<echosystm> small business lil_cain
<echosystm> they want a GUI
<lil_cain> use a web thingy
<lil_cain> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<twb> echosystm: rather, they THINK they want bug-for-bug compatibility with MS SBS
<pmatulis> zul: good game last night ;)
<zul> pmatulis: i didnt watch it....hockey season is over
<pmatulis> zul: ha ha
<Guest13577> Hello... how do i make a ftp server where its possible to give directory permissions to different users/groups?
<Guest13577> like an ACL kinda thing
<peterlh> i cant seem to find any ftp server that does that on linux?
<Slidey> you're talking virtual users and permissions? pretty sure proftpd will do what you want
<peterlh> yes virtual users
<peterlh> iam using pureftpd-mysql now
<peterlh> but that can handlt it
<peterlh> handle
<JanC> can't vsftpd do that (as that's the default FTP server for Ubuntu)?
<volksman> trying to nfs export a directory with a bind mount within it...the export works and I can see everything in the directory but when I look in the folder that contains the bind mount it's empty.  Is it possible?  Why doesn't it work?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/424618/
<mrmojo> hi there
<mrmojo> i'm using mdadm to create a raid1 array over two hdds
<mrmojo> it all works fine until i reboot, the array is not automatically reloaded
<mrmojo> am i missing something obvious here?
<Slidey> what does your mdadm.conf say ?
<mrmojo> where is mdadm.conf normally stored?
<Slidey> i dont have it on an ubuntu box, but debian has it at /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Slidey> the man page on there shows how to generate a new one
<mrmojo> ok, cheers, i think i may of overlooked this step
<Slidey> mdadm --examine --scan --config=mdadm.conf
<mrmojo> cheers
<Slidey> np
<mrmojo> i still can't seem to find mdadm.conf
<linxeh> is there any way to easily install the Dell OpenManage / OMSA etc software on ubuntu systems?
<akincer> So we're close to full release, yes?
<akincer> I figured the ISOs would have landed by now
<Jeeves_> akincer: Yes, close. But not there yet
<Jeeves_> akincer: Some are still missing
<akincer> that's cool. I'm patient, but I would like to get the full release before lunch so I can load up a server for a new project :)
<ttx> mathiaz: o/
<akincer> by the way, is alfresco in main?
<mathiaz> bug 571057
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 571057 in ubuntu-release-notes "slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5 corrupts olcDatabase={-1}frontend.ldif with duplicate olcAccess lines (again)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571057
<akincer> also, any movement on getting 10.04 as a supported version for their commercial release?
<Jeeves_> akincer: who is 'their'
<leonel> JUST SHOUTING  BIG  THANK YOU  FOR  LUCID !!   keep the great work
<akincer> Unless I missed it, the devs for Alfresco offers a community version and a commercial version
<linxeh> akincer: why not just install the server and then upgrade ?
<akincer> linxeh: I'm doing that if the full release doesn't hit when I plan on setting up the server. was just hoping it would
<linxeh> I'm  doing that now - can easily upgrade the pakcages that have changed
<PerfectSine> hello all!
<jiboumans> hggdh: eucalyptus call now, please join?
<uiuiui> hi, i am using ubuntu to share internet with many people, is there a way to list who is connected, inorder to later block off unwanted users?
<uiuiui> it being used as a  hotspot...
<aurigus> uiuiui: you should be able to get a list of mac addresses and ip addresses
<aurigus> running an in place upgrade of 9.10 ubuntu server right now.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571752 in openldap (main) "slapd upgrades don't add frontend ACLs for base="" and cn=subschema" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571752
<uiuiui> i can get a list from /var/lib/dhcp...  but that is too much redundant information
<RoyK> wasn't ubuntu 10.04 supposed to be released today?
<RoyK> uiuiui: the dhcp clients file can be easily parsed with perl or something :)
<hggdh> jiboumans: I am in
<jiboumans> hggdh: please keep track of your gcalendar; bugs were discussed in the first 20 miis
<hggdh> jiboumans: will do
<maek> I have a bunch of DD images of entire disks. I have 1 partition per disk thats an LVM slice. I have the slice setup to a loop device and positions by offset. is there a way to mount an lvm partition or make lvm tools look at the loop device for a viable source?
<uiuiui> so, i'd have to do scripting on it... no other way out
<RoyK> maek: seems you need zfs :)
<uiuiui> do u know of any utility that will list + block clients using iptables?
<maek> RoyK: dont we all want zfs ? ;)
<RoyK> maek: but yes, you can use losetup to connect a file to a loopdev - see the -o option
<RoyK> maek: I use opensolaris when I need zfs :þ
<maek> RoyK: thats where I'm at. I have the loopdevice setup and the -o option to tell it where it start
<maek> RoyK: file -s /dev/loop3 shows me /dev/loop3: LVM2 (Linux Logical Volume Manager) , UUID: 00rP4mVL27fTaEM5mXBY1AB3DF3TA2P
<maek> know I'm wondering how do I start the recovery of that lvm?
<RoyK> maek: vgimport?
<maek> oh just like that. the lvm tools will know the treat the loop mounted "device" as a legit source. sorry i've never used lvm before.
<RoAkSoAx> jiboumans, howdy! I was wondering if the cluster stack blueprint was going to be accepted for UDS-M or what;s the status of its review?
<jiboumans> RoAkSoAx: we'll do the review next week basically. cluster-stack will most likely get a UDS session
<RoAkSoAx> jiboumans, awesome then! Thanks for the info
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, howdy!! Hey I was wondering now that the blueprint for Testdrive Front-end is under desktop, shouldn't we change the reviewer to  Rick Spencer?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: sure, go ahead and do that
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, will do then :)
<RoyK> any idea how far 10.04 release is?
<PerfectSine> you can jump into #ubuntu-release-party
<PerfectSine> those guys are going nuts :)
<RoyK> lol
<kirkland> hggdh: howdy
<kirkland> hggdh: the eucalyptus sru package made it into the lucid-proposed ... could you re-test the Java OOM with that package?  (should be almost identical to the PPA one you tested)
<kirkland> hggdh: fire it up and run a few thousand instances and confirm that you don't get the OOM errors
<hggdh> kirkland: no prob, will start on it
<kirkland> hggdh: awesome, thanks a lot
<kirkland> hggdh: this is how we move an upload from -proposed to -updates ...
<uiuiui> does dhcp3-server check the subnet mask of a client before sending a DHCPACK/DHCPNAK ?
<kirkland> hggdh: oh, before you upgrade to the -proposed package, run it once with the current package, and reproduce the problem
<kirkland> hggdh: then upgrade the package (and restart the service or reboot the machine, whatever)
<kirkland> hggdh: and then confirm that the OOM problem is solved
<aurigus> RoyK: I'm doing an in place upgrade now, seems to be working fine
<aurigus> am i crazy or something? It seems like it is out but everyone is asking when its going to be released?
<hggdh> kirkland: will do :-)
<uiuiui> i cant seem to get my subnet to be fixed automatically, it behaves as if it only checks the ip addr
<uiuiui> if a user connects to network1 w subnet 255.255.255.0, gets ip 10.255.255.4, then connects to network 2 which has subnet 255.255.0.0, the second network will allow the ip 10.255.255.4, but then if the user connects back to network1, the ip gets accepted and subnet remains at 255.255.0.0, not allowing it to connect to the gateway
 * RoyK whines a little more about 10.04
<cloakable> heh
<aurigus> nm, i see these are all RC... im a fool :D
<RoyK> aurigus: a few hours won't make much difference
<RoyK> or even a few weeks
<RoyK> works for me (tm)
<brianherman> anybody know how to get ubuntu and comcast to work together like I have this box im not using and i would like to make it a router
<RoyK> brianherman: isn't it just cable?
<RoyK> DOCSIS?
<brianherman> I tried ubuntu and I couldn't get an ip address when I plugged in directly
<brianherman> Do i need to reset the cable modem and take out the two batteries?
<RoyK> I guess they might be holding the IP for the old MAC address
<RoyK> brianherman: try forcing the old mac address in /etc/network/interfaces - add hwaddress ether 00:01:04:1b:2C:1F or something at the end of the eth0 section
<brianherman> i think i tried that
<brianherman> i guess i did it wrong
<RoyK> or try ifconfig eth0 hw ether x:x:x:x:x:x
<RoyK> or just call them and tell them to release the address from the dhcp scope :)
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> ok thanks bye
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571430 in apache2 (main) "apache2 crashed with SIGSEGV in zend_hash_graceful_reverse_destroy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571430
<electro_> I am trying to register the Walrus service for UEC and I am getting a generic error on the web portal that says "Failed to save! (Check hostname and path.)"  Where does it write to?  I checked perms on /var/lib/eucalyptus/bukkits and it looks good
<RoyK> 10.04 out :)
<smoser> woohoo
<smoser> just fixed http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release-20100427.1/
<smoser> so output doesn't state that there is armel arch on ec2 :)
<smoser> erichammond, lucid, hardy, karmic all on ap-southeast-1
<smoser> (lucid not recieved much testing there)
<erichammond> smoser: Thanks.  I've added the AMI ids to the top of http://alestic.com
<erichammond> smoser: I migrated all of the Alestic S3 based AMIs to ap-southeast-1 (also listed)
<erichammond> smoser: Remaining todo: Register EBS boot AMIs in ap-southeast-1 for Karmic and Hardy using your images.
<erichammond> smoser: I was using http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/lucid/server/released.current.txt which is very convenient.
<smoser> yep
<smoser> i'm kinda stoked. 2 releases in one day :)
<erichammond> :)
<jiboumans> As you probably heard, 10.04 is out now: http://www.ubuntu.com. A big thanks to all of you for making this an awesome release.
<jiboumans> Don't forget to go see your loco team tonight for the Release party :)
<npope> jiboumans++
<npope> ubuntu++
<maek> anyone know how to tell what raid setup or type of lvm was created ?
<npope> maek: lvdisplay for LVM
<maek> npope: does that make any sense to you ? http://gist.github.com/384008 if you dont mine. thanks
<maek> I had a readynas and something in it (drives I think) failed
<maek> I have 4 disks, 2 of which I got DD images of, 1 has not partition table and the 4th makes a grinding noise when plugged in. trying to determine is the 3 disks were raid 5 or just concated.
<incorrect> in libvirt is there a way to stop more vm's being started than the host can handle?
<ChmEarl> what kernel version is final on 10.04 Server?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #246175 in kvm (main) "cpu frequency scaling causes multiple vcpu guests to panic (dup-of: 361754)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246175
<incorrect> ChmEarl, .32 iirc
<incorrect> i will upgrade in a week i think
<ChmEarl> incorrect, thanks
<aubre> is there a nice command line way to check for the fastest upgrade server ?
<jpds> aubre: No, but use a local one.
<persia> There are a couple, but they are all very slow (because they try to download from lots of places).  Manually selecting a nearby mirror is almost always better than the tools.
<aubre> ok , coworker was asking
<npope> if your near wisconsin use ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net
<RoyK> I had perfectly good download speed until five minutes ago
<RoyK> I guess this thing can be left overnight, though :)
<jpds> aubre: Where are based geographically?
<aubre> Auburn, AL - I usually use gatech.edu
<aubre> since ATL is only 90 mins from here
<aubre> and we both have Internet 2 pipes
<kirkland> dendro-afk: soren: hey guys, doubt you're terribly interested, but thought I'd mention ...  I released a new version of byobu last night with a new feature from jbernard, "rcs_cost", a little status applet that estimates cost of the current session in Rackspace
<akincer> were there any changes to the final server packages? Update/upgrade on an RC server is showing no updates available
<RoyK> akincer: same here, but I upgraded that a few hours ago
<incorrect> now that sun java is in the partner repo, will it be updated when new jdk's are out?
<soren> kirkland: You can usually deduce the instance creation time by checking the timestamp of /etc/crontab, and of network traffic, perhaps you could add a shutdown script that saves the traffic stats and count that as well?
<soren> s/of network traffic/for network traffic/
<soren> kirkland: The "since last reboot" notion doesn't seem very useful to me?
<soren> I don't see when one really cares about that (except when you think you don't have a way to find the totals).
<kirkland> soren: fair enough, thanks for the info....
<kirkland> jbernard: can you take a look at that ^
<kirkland> jbernard: and edit the rcs_cost script accordingly?
<RoyK> I had perfectly good download speed until five minutes ago, but now it's dropped rather low
<kirkland> soren: you're not still in Texas, are you?
<kirkland> soren: seems a crew from Rackspace is heading up to Austin for the Lucid release party tomorrow evening
<soren> kirkland: ah, cool. No, I'm not.
<soren> kirkland: I'm on the proper side of the ash cloud^W^Wbig pond now :)
<kirkland> soren: heh
<soren> I don't remember, actually, if the billing cycle follows the month, but if it does, being able to determine the cost in the current billing cycle would probably be a nice addition.
<soren> It doesn't. :(
<Italian_Plumber> can someone recommend some type of live CD I can use to completely wipe a hard ddrive?
<cloakable> Any livecd with dd on it
<Jeeves_> cloakable: No
<Jeeves_> Italian_Plumber: dban
<Jeeves_> http://www.dban.org/
<cloakable> Jeeves_: dd if=/dev/zers of=/dev/
<Jeeves_> cloakable: That's not really wiping
<cloakable> Jeeves_: Oh god, I'm typoing like crazy today
<Jeeves_> If you really want to wipe, that's not good enough
<cloakable> Jeeves_: it is if you do it three times :)
<Jeeves_> Not even than, afaik
<cloakable> What do you think dban does?
<cloakable> http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-rapidly-clean-wipe-hard-disk-drive/
<Italian_Plumber> Jeeves, what is good enough?
<Jeeves_> cloakable: overwriting with random data, several time
<cloakable> Jeeves_: so dd if=/dev/ransom of=/dev/disk ?
 * persia notes that one better have a HW RNG if doing that for reasonable sized disks.
 * soren mumbles something about randomsound
<cloakable> hell, just spamming /dev/zero over it once should work to overcome basic file utility programs.
<soren> Also, why do I suddenly think about http://xkcd.com/538/ ?
<cloakable> soren: pretty much :P
<soren> If you really care that much about keeping your data safe, torch the bloody thing.
<persia> soren: Ooh, nifty.  I've been using trousers.  Mind you, one has to actually generate audio for that, presumably by a random-skip algorithm.
<soren> persia: Just plug in microphone. The background noise in any environment should provide plenty of entropy.
<persia> soren: Ah, that's a good source indeed :)
<Italian_Plumber> hmm... so I'm not srue what my answer is
 * persia installs randomsound on the machine where the manufacturer *removed* the TPM chip in the newer models
<persia> Ooh, shred does work on partitions (or entire disks).
<Italian_Plumber> this page http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-rapidly-clean-wipe-hard-disk-drive/ gives the same command for overwriting with "zeros" and "Random"
<persia> Italian_Plumber: That's a typo on the page.  The second call should have been written with /dev/zero
<Italian_Plumber> well I do have a drill press.  I can always drill holes in the bloddy thing
<MTecknology> I can't figure out why logcheck won't send me an email..
<MTecknology> 2010-04-29 15:29:16 1O7aMB-0006q8-RW => admin@kalliki.com <logcheck@emplar.kalliki.com> R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp H=aspmx.l.google.com [74.125.93.27]
<Italian_Plumber> This says that shred doesn't work well on ext3, which is what my drive in question is:  http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_shred.htm
<MTecknology> I get the feeling gmail is screwing something up
<npope> Italian_Plumber: whats wrong with dban?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, shall we set *meeting* times when I can bother you with testdrive questions?
<persia> Italian_Plumber: Read the *whole* manpage.  For certain sorts of journals, shred does pooly for individual files for ext3.  If you shred /dev/sda it'll do fine.
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: sure ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, what would be better time for you?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: though i'm generally open here too
<persia> (because then it's shredding the block device, not a file on the filesystem)
 * soren doesn't really understand this whole problem
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: you're in Miami, right?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, yep
<soren> If your data is secret enough that you can be bothered to go through this hassle, isn't it really so secret that you want to just properly /destroy/ the disk?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: you want a phone call, or irc, or what?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, what we can do is that once per week we can *meet* to provide updates/status/questions... and whenever I have a doubt I can just ask you like now
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, whatever works for you
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: sure
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: want to do a phone call around lunchtime on Wednesdays?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: middle of the week
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, sure
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, skype?
 * persia agrees with soren, and recommends destruction.  It's fun, irreversible, and meets all known regulatory requirements.
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: or phone; do you have a US number?
<npope> persia: dban then napalm?
<npope> :)
<persia> npope: last time I had a need to destroy disks, we used a special device that first soaked them in a strong magnetic field, then electrocuted them, then smashed them onto several spikes, then crushed them into small cubes, and electrocuted them again.  The results made handy paperweights.
<ajmitch> that sounds like fun
<persia> It was fun, although they only let me press the button once.
<npope> that sounds like a blast
<persia> It was about 2 quare meters of dedicated disk destructing machine.
<persia> Err, 2 *cubic* meters.
<soren> Every year at CeBIT there's a company (or more) that bring their disk annihilation machine. You can bring you disk and get it destroyed in a number of ways. The one I saw in use had a strong magnetic field and three big spikes that it poked through the disk. If people can get data from it afterwards, they deserve it, IMO.
<Italian_Plumber> do you have to have some special status on launchpad to file a bug?  I don't se ehow to do it
<MTecknology> Anyone know where to request support for google apps?
<RoyK> asking google?
<Insyte> I destroy my disks the old fashioned way:  Thermite.
<MTecknology> RoyK: ya.. I just found gmail forums - might be what I need :) - I can't figure out why logcheck email isn't coming to me - exim logs seem to say that things are being sent just fine
<soren> Insyte: That's probably overkill. A few hours at 280 degrees celcius in a regular oven should do it.
<soren> Insyte: (A few hours to make sure it's hot all the way through.
<RoyK> Insyte: even overwriting them once with zeros will kill stuff
<RoyK> and you can use them for porn later
<npope> RoyK++
<Insyte> Yes, but thermite is much more fun.
<lifeless> why bother with the zeros
<lifeless> shove em in a ceph array, and fill it with porn straight up
<RoyK> /dev/urandom, then
<lifeless> Italian_Plumber: you have to be logged in, thats all.
<RoyK> /dev/porn
<Insyte> I read an article a while back, I forget where, that basically said all of this "multiple overwrites" nonsense was pointless.
<RoyK> Insyte: today it is
<Insyte> No one was able to demonstrate that they could recover data after a single pass of overwrites.
<RoyK> Insyte: today's drives are so tightly packed, a single overwrite destroys the data
<kopfweh> is there a boot spash on lucid server or is it just me?
<RoyK> Insyte: in the eighties and early ninetees, they could find the old data by using electron microscopes
<Insyte> But PCI mandates that we render retired disks unreadable.  I choose to interpret that as meaning: Melt them into a puddle with 4000F thermite.
<amereservant> I'm curious about better understanding how cloud servers work.... Say I have two computers in a private cloud and I'm wanting to run Apache Server (overkill, I know) and host websites on them, what role does each computer in the cloud serve?  Do they both simultaneously run Apache and hold the data?
<RoyK> Insyte: how boring - just dd a bunch if shit over the partition table and they won't find out
<Insyte> Boring?!?
<Insyte> It's a blast!
<RoyK> wasting good drives
<RoyK> good for porn
<Insyte> That's very old school.  Isn't the new approach to just store your porn "In The Cloud(TM)"?
<lifeless> amereservant: there are many deployments you could do
<amereservant> lifeless: I gotcha.  The main thing I'm trying to understand is the role of each computer in the cloud.
<lifeless> amereservant: the simplest would be two differently configured apaches running different sites, getting the data off elastic mounted volumes, or a cluster fs
<lifeless> amereservant: a more 'cloudy' approach would be a load balancer, and as many apache instances as you want, all dynamically configured and reading data from elastic / cluster fs
<amereservant> lifeless: The idea of Cloud Servers/Computing is the computers "share" resources, right?
<lifeless> amereservant: no
<lifeless> amereservant: the idea is simply that everything is a virtual machine, so you can stop and start and move it around really easily.
<Insyte> amereservant: Cloud servers are just servers.
<Insyte> amereservant: You just don't have to manage the infrastructure.
<Insyte> Nothing magickal.
<lifeless> amereservant: one consequence of that is that when you need only a fraction of a machine, you can put several vms on one machine [that the sharing], but its not usually a key element.
<persia> Typically they are short-lived virtual servers with scripted configuration, rather than normal servers, but that's not that different.
<amereservant> So then it's like a group of VPSs then?
<Insyte> amereservant: Yes.
<amereservant> Ahhhh, gotcha.
<Insyte> With an API for setting them up / tearing them down.
<amereservant> Yeah, I was seeing them all wrong.
<amereservant> I was thinking it meant the servers were linked together and collaboratively working to serve content....
<Insyte> They can be, but it's not automatic.
<Insyte> Just like normal servers can be all linked together and collaboratively serving content.
<amereservant> Yeah, but that's complex I'm sure.  A lot of factors and variables in that cookie jar.
<Insyte> "The Cloud" is a BS term that's used to mean all sorts of things.
<amereservant> I didn't realize it was also the same as using a machine to run multiple VPSs.
<Insyte> The more specific terms are SaaS and IaaS.
<Insyte> It's not *exactly* the same... there's generally a pretty significant software layer on top of that to allow for automatic provisioning / configuring / deprovisioning.
<Insyte> So a smart IaaS rollout will expand as needed during periods of heavy use and then contract as things ramp back down.
<Insyte> (To pick a popular example.)
<amereservant> Insyte: So then what role does something like OpenVZ play?
<amereservant> Because I was about to look into that and do some experimenting with it.
<Insyte> That's one of the many technologies that could be used underneath all of the fancy APIs.
<Insyte> Very approximately:  OpenVZ == Xen == KVM == VMWare
<electro_> I am trying to register the Walrus service for UEC and I am getting a generic error on the web portal that says "Failed to save! (Check hostname and path.)"  Where does it write to?  I checked perms on /var/lib/eucalyptus/bukkits and it looks good
<Insyte> *Very* approximately.
<amereservant> Right, I've seen the VPS hosting where they offered both OpenVZ or Xen.
<Insyte> Yeah, that's the software that lets you run virtual machines.
<Insyte> I assume you're using Ubuntu... If so, KVM is the officially supported virtualization tech.
<Insyte> Which means it's well tested and works out of the box.
<Insyte> And Eucalyptus can sit on top of it as a "cloud" API.
<amereservant> So is that something different/separate from the Cloud part or used "Instead of"?
<Insyte> "As part of."
<electro_> you guys configuring UEC?
<amereservant> Ahhh, so it's a two-part ordeal then.
<Insyte> To provide cloud-like services, you need a virtualization layer.
<Insyte> That can be OpenVZ, KVM, Xen, etc...
<amereservant> electro_: Nah, I was just trying to better understand how UEC works.
<Insyte> Heh... more than two, depending on how complex you want to get.
<electro_> amereservant: you and me both
<electro_> Insyte: have you installed UEC?
<Insyte> Nope.
<amereservant> LOL.
<amereservant> He definitely understands it better than I did.
<electro_> I have one right now with a front end running CLC, SC, CC, Walrus, and 4 NCs
<electro_> but i cant seem to register the walrus service
<electro_> I can add it at the cli with the euca_conf
<electro_> but not from the web portal
<Insyte> amereservant: Walk through the KVM and UEC HOWTOs.  You'll understand it a lot better after you've played with it for an afternoon.
<amereservant> Insyte: Thank you very much!  You're explaining it will definitely help me comprehend what it's telling me and not just leave me confused.
<morrowyn> how do i upgrade from 10.04 beta to release ?
<amereservant> morrowyn: Just run your updates.
<morrowyn> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade should do the trick right?
<amereservant> I'm not 100% certain, but I'm pretty sure it's not a distribution upgrade.
<amereservant> Should just need apt-get update
<mikelifeguard> In /etc/apache/sites-enabled, the filename is 000-default so it is loaded first right? So if I want to put new VirtualHosts in there, I should name the files in order. 000 for the catch-all; 001 for the default, >002 for the rest and so on, yes?
<RoyK> mikelifeguard: NameVirtualHost should sort that out
<RoyK> or ServerName
<RoyK> just put new files in there
<mikelifeguard> Well, it does matter what order they're in - Apache uses the first matching ServerName, AFAIK
<amereservant> mikelifeguard: Yeah, that's just the default in the event no other ServerNames are matched.
<mikelifeguard> ok, right
<amereservant> mikelifeguard: It will only match the first one if none of the other VirtualHosts match.
<mikelifeguard> yes, exactly :)
<mikelifeguard> \o/
<mikelifeguard> I was right! I was right!
<amereservant> The order is irrelevant.
 * mikelifeguard writes home to mom
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, are you able to sync any image from testdrive?
<RoAkSoAx> right now?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: what do you mean "any image" ?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, like: run testdrive, select any image to run, and see if its syncing or not
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: now == lucid's package?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: http://people.canonical.com/~kirkland/Screenshot-Terminal.png
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, yes. It doesn't seem to be testdrive issue, but it get's stuck here with no further message: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/424849/
<hggdh> RoAkSoAx: just found an issue with testdrive (and, perhaps, the way images are put available): I downloaded Xubuntu desktop, and then run td -- and td clobbered the xubuntu with standard Ubunut
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: new code, old cod?
<kirkland> hggdh: yep, it does that because cdimage calls the images the same thing
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, new code... it was working few mins ago... now it doesn't so that's why Im pretty sure its not testdrive issue, it is rsyncing :S
<hggdh> kirkland: indeed. We should try to find a way out of it
<kirkland> hggdh: i've been meaning to talk to cjwatson or IS to see if there's something that could/should be done on cdimage's end, or if we need to hack it into testdrive
<kirkland> hggdh: on target for maverick
<hggdh> kirkland: I ran the OOM, got them, and am now running the -proposed
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, i was planning to add support to list different flavors and syncing them from cdimage
<hggdh> RoAkSoAx: makes sense, the the basic problem is different images have the same name. If cjwatson buys it (which I hope he does) this can be fixed at the source
<hggdh> otherwise we have to hack it in (directory structure, probably)
<kirkland> hggdh: right, i'm hoping it's an easy, non-controversial change on the cdimage server end
<kirkland> hggdh: if not, we can work our way around it
<RoAkSoAx> yep, i was just planing on hack the way around it
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: so when's your next code drop?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i'd like to see bits at a time;  makes it easier to review
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: try to keep it functional, though, all along the way
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, anyways, my issue is fixed. Seems it was issue with cdimage.
<kirkland> k
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, I'm just cleaning up a little bit, doing some improvements to the modularization so that you can review it
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: great
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: we should make a list of "acceptance tests", the things we make sure continue to work, from release to release
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: have you tried it with virtualbox yet, for instance?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, not yet... I'm just doing everything with KVM for now. since I wanna first test all the current features with KVM and then do the same with virtualbox
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, would a netbook run virtualbox? It should right?
<erichammond> smoser: I'm trying to build the EBS boot Karmic/Hardy AMIs and think I'm running into the Lucid download craze today.
<erichammond> smoser: Image files are taking forever to download.  E.g., http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/release/unpacked/ubuntu-9.10-server-uec-i386.img.tar.gz
<erichammond> smoser: Any chance you have a copy somewhere else I could use?
<hggdh> RoAkSoAx: if it runs KVM, it will run VBox.
<RoAkSoAx> hggdh, netbooks can't run KVM AFAIK
<hggdh> RoAkSoAx: still a bit of hope: vBox is not as stringent. But I sort of doubt, though
 * hggdh does not have a netbook...
<RoAkSoAx> hggdh, well I can normally run VBox on machines without VT, which is good for old machines... anyways, I'll just give it a try since I'm gonna take one isntead of my laptop
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: definitely
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: you can run it along side kvm
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: just sudo stop qemu-kvm
<kopfweh> how can i deactivate the boot splash in lucid server?
<pmatulis> kopfweh: what version of GRUB are you using?
<kopfweh> installed lycid lynx right now
<pmatulis> kopfweh: edit /etc/default/grub.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kopfweh> thanx
<kopfweh> another question: i have the problem that the boot stops when there is a problem in the fstab and waits till i press s. but this is a little problem for me because i'm using the server with ssh
<jaypur> how can i upgrade my server to 10.4 with sudo apt-get ???
<jaypur> i think it's not working
<pmatulis> jaypur: don't do that.  use 'do-release-upgrade'
<jaypur> pmatulis, now its working
<jaypur> thanks
<MTecknology> I think this is funny.. I get >50 UFW blocks a second from somebody that seems to think that this server has SMTP. They're apparently not even smart enough to check MX records.... Seems like they think changing IP's changes the fact that there's no SMTP server there.
<pmatulis> kopfweh: what is the error?
<MTecknology> This has been goin on for weeks, I'm starting to think I should maybe call the offenders ISP which isn't even masked..
<kopfweh> pmatulis: i disconnected the datadisk and have an entry in the fstab for the disk
<kopfweh> pmatulis: i just want it to ignore such errors
<pmatulis> kopfweh: what is the error?
<MTecknology> Is there any easy way to add a UFW rule that drops the packet and doesn't log but keeps logging everything else?
<KristianDK> Hello - is there an amazon image of the new 10.04 available at the moment?
<jdstrand> MTecknology: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<MTecknology> KristianDK: yup
<MTecknology> jdstrand: 10.04
<KristianDK> MTecknology, i couldnt find anything official
<MTecknology> jdstrand: err... 9.10 on that system - I'll be upgrading saturday
<kopfweh> pmautils: The disk .... is not ready yet or not present. I get this error during boot and the boot stops there till i press S to skip the error
<KristianDK> MTecknology, do have any id or something so i can find the image you are reffering to?
<kopfweh> pmautils: is it possible that such errors are ignored during boot?
<jdstrand> MTecknology: add an explicit deny rule rather than letting it hit your policy
<pmatulis> kopfweh: it really depends on the exact error.  normally you should not have errors stemming from fstab
<MTecknology> KristianDK: Give me a minute so I can try to find that email - I thought in the announcement it said that was available
<jdstrand> MTecknology: that will work going back to hardy
<MTecknology> jdstrand: how do I do that?
<jdstrand> ufw deny ...
<KristianDK> MTecknology, thanks :)
<MTecknology> KristianDK: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-April/000133.html
<MTecknology> jdstrand: that's it... way too easy :)
<jdstrand> :)
<MTecknology> awesome..
<MTecknology> KristianDK: I'm gonna run now - any other questions (or if I was wrong) - much smarter people than I in here to answer
<kopfweh> pmatulis: i know that the problem is that disc for the entry in the fstab is not present. i just want the server not to stop at this error and boot anyways
<pmatulis> kopfweh: so comment out the line if the disk isn't there
<pmatulis> kopfweh: or put option 'noauto' i believe
<kopfweh> pmatulis: but i want it to be automatically mounted on boot when it is connected
<kopfweh> pmatulis: server 9.10 just ignored the error and booted
<pmatulis> kopfweh: i see
<pmatulis> kopfweh: maybe if you paste the exact error
<pmatulis> kopfweh: what kind of device is it?
 * pmatulis trots off to the local Lucid release party
<kopfweh> pmatulis: 3 usb disks. during boot it stops with a purple screen which says that this usb disk can't be mounted. (because it isnt connected) but my only problem is that the boot stops there and i cannot login with ssh. so i just want to skip this error message
<tag> --devel-release ?
<tag> so my 8.04 server is trying to upgrade to intrepid for some reason.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #568341 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.0.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: underprocess installerade post-installation-skript gav felkod 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568341
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571926 in dovecot (main) "dovecot-postfix initial setting in postfix-main.cf wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571926
<kopfweh> huh giving up
<failover> After a fresh install of Karmic my system uses about 50 mb of ram, a fresh install of lucid is using 160 mb, someone knows why ?
<failover> both in 64bits version !
#ubuntu-server 2010-04-30
<rcsheets> have you looked at top?
<failover> yeap, Lucid have much less process runing, and the one wich is using more is -bash  0.7% and 3x rsyslogd using 0.4%
<erichammond> smoser: I found that if a download was slow from http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/ I could just interrupt the connection, try again, and eventually get a far faster rate.  Different download connections of the same file performed consistently at 2KB/s, 200KB/s, and even 2MB/s.
<smoser> erichammond, its just the release.
<smoser> bandwidth to data center is bottlenecked.
<erichammond> smoser: Yes, but I was surprised that I could get far higher speeds if I just kept retrying.
<erichammond> smoser: not optimal for the whole population, unfortunately.
<smoser> :)
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> random i guess.
<smoser> erichammond, this isn't published, but provides a mirror of those tar files
<smoser> http://ubuntu-data.s3.amazonaws.com/
<smoser> "isn't published" as in isn't written anywhere. i just use it for loading things to ebs.
<erichammond> smoser: Thanks.  Doesn't appear to have Karmic and Hardy which are what I'm trying to copy now.
<erichammond> smoser: I've got two of the four files and am still working on the remainder.
<erichammond> smoser: I get 2K/s about 9/10 times and then 400K/s-2M/s which completes quickly and then has some sort of error on the disconnect throwing away the file 4/5 times.
<uiuiui> hi, i cant get dhcp3 to send out a dhcpnak...
<uiuiui> it refuses almost all win7 machines
<uiuiui> as they dont send a dhcpdiscover right away
<uiuiui> it seems stuck in non-authoritative mode, even if i have authoritative in config file
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571960 in bind9 (main) "bind9 installation and dnsutils binaries crash due to libdns.so.64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571960
<mikelifeguard> So, when I try to do git-daemon --listen=git.my.host or svnserve --listen-host=svn.my.host, I'm told the requested socket cannot be allocated - so I guess I am doing something wrong that has nothing to do with svn or git?
<JanC> mikelifeguard: most likely you are running it as non-root and trying to use a port < 1024
<mikelifeguard> Git uses 9418 though :s
<mikelifeguard> I forget what svnserve is
<JanC> or maybe you are trying to use a port that's already in use
<mikelifeguard> hm, that's possible... let's check...
<mikelifeguard> no, doesn't look like the ports are in use
<jbernard> kirkland: yep, ill take a look
<jbernard> kirkland: i agree with soren, it would be much more useful to have the total cost, i just didn't have a way of determining time since creation
<AdamDV> Any reason a group name can't be all numeric?
<persia> AdamDV: You may have a chance of confusing the group-name vs. GID detector for some commands, but it may be no issue at all.
<AdamDV> Well, I tried it.
<AdamDV> And then when I tried to add a user to the group, it told me the group doesn't exist.
<AdamDV> So, I'm thinking it wont work.
<amereservant> I need some opinions on making a few VPSs, such as on a small/personal scale....would virtualbox be the way to go?
<amereservant> I was looking at the cloud server, but that's a two computer minimum setup.
<twb> KVM is the virtualization technology that Ubuntu endorses.
<amereservant> twb, Well, I looked at that, but it looked rather complicated and required virtualization to be enabled on the CPU.
<persia> It doesn't.  It just falls back to being less efficient if it's not.
<persia> And while it can be complicated, I find the combination of virt-manager on a desktop and the virtualisation server task on a server to be trivially easy to use.  Just tell the server to create some VMs, and they just work.
<amereservant> Oh, I gotcha.  I guess I'll give it another look, I was just curious about how to do it on a small scale.
<twb> persia: hmm, I didn't realize that the kvm fork of qemu worked *at all* without hardware VT
<persia> twb: It most certainly does.  Works on my powerpc, for instance, and I'm not running a new enough kernel to use KVM on that.
<amereservant> persia, Nice, thank you.  I'll definitely give it another look.  I installed and ran two virtual machines with VirtualBox, but I wasn't convinced that was very efficient.  Plus I'm not sure VirtualBox can be ran on Server edition.
<twb> I always just explicitly installed the qemu variant.
<persia> There was a period when it didn't (jaunty, I think, and maybe intrepid as well), but that's behind us.
<twb> (You may recall yesterday I was bitching about trying to get qemu 0.12 onto hardy.)
<twb> persia: thanks for letting me know
<persia> Sorry to not mention it before: I thought your issue was the backporting, not the variant.
<mikelifeguard> I'm trying to reverse-proxy requests to a Jetty server with http://sprunge.us/IDDf - but I only get http://sprunge.us/YgKH telling me the proxy is being disabled. Have I configured it incorrectly?
<ezhangin> hey dudes, i am getting the weirdest problem
<ezhangin> apparently my raid5 just formed another partition?
<ezhangin> and i can't mount the orignal md
<ezhangin> this is after upgrading to 10.04 without the raid drives turned on (because grub is retarded like that)
<ezhangin> er, more like putting a new system drive in the computer and installing 10.04
<twb> persia: it was a hodge-podge of issues and hubris
<twb> Don't worry about it
<twb> On an unrelated note: where can I find a copy of putty.exe on a host that doesn't use vhosting?
<twb> The box I'm trying to get putty onto has broken DNS
<ezhangin> and annoyingly i just had this thing mounted prior to a restart
<amereservant> Does anyone here use KVM?
<persia> daily
<amereservant> persia, Ahhh!  You're still around.
<amereservant> persia, I just had a quick question.... are all of the steps outlined across the top at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking neccessary?
<persia> My response before looking is "No".
 * persia looks
<amereservant> persia, It has "Installation" "Networking" "Create Guests".....
<persia> Yep.  I've never done any of that.
<amereservant> I'm on Networking ATM and this is a major ordeal.
<amereservant> persia, What approach do you take?
<persia> Do you need a real network, or are you happy just to have your server have client access to the internet, and be able to ssh to it from the host?
 * persia has fairly minor requirements, so doesn't tend to do complex stuff
<amereservant> It doesn't really matter.
<amereservant> I've done everything on the Installation page.
<persia> OK.  So, here's the quick'n'dirty way I generate VMs for throwaway test servers:
<ezhangin> anyone using mdadm in 10.04?
<twb> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ezhangin> lol
<persia> 1) install libvirt-bin on the host, 2) install virt-manager on some headful client, 3) copy some installation iso to /var/lib/libvirt/images/ on the client, 4) launch virt-manager, 5) connect to the host, 6) use the wizard to create a new vm (selecting "local storage" and the install iso), 7) run an install, 8) reboot the VM, 9) do whatever it was I wanted to do in the first place, and usually 10) delete the VM when I'm done.
<ezhangin> i treid earlier
<ezhangin> tried, even
<persia> amereservant: Note that this procedure is not necessarily best practice, takes longer than some other procedures, and fails firmly in the "works for me" category.
<amereservant> persia, " on some headful client..."  What do you mean?  I installed it in the installation steps.
<persia> I tend to run virt-manager on my laptop because I find the GUI handy, and don't have any screens or keyboards attached to my servers.
<amereservant> persia, Ohhh, gotcha.  I'm doing this all inside of Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop.
<persia> amereservant: All on one machine?  Then do everything on one machine.  That works too.  I just tend to use multiple machines because that avoids my laptop running slow when I have a couple VMs launched.
<amereservant> persia, Yeah, it's a workhorse.  I wanted to try it out since you recommended it earlier and I've got two PCs on the network ATM, so I wanted to do some tinkering.
<Roxyhart0> hi there, i am installing the cups driver for samba. Im in the first step i juat download the driver from cups web page (cups-windows-6.0-1.i386.rpm). Im not sure how to install it, somebody know how install it or where decompress the files?
<amereservant> persia, Hmmm, no luck.  It just goes to a black screen when I open it.
<amereservant> *using Virtual Machine Manager.
<persia> What goes to a black screen when you open which?
<amereservant> Does it support Lucid?
<persia> Works for me on lucid.
<amereservant> Ok, here's what I did.
<amereservant> I opened up Virtual Machine Manager, clicked "File > Add Connection", Selected Hypervisor "QEMU/KVM", Connection "Local" and then pressed Connect......
<persia> OK.  Did it connect?
<amereservant> I right-clicked on localhost(QEMU) and selected "New", then gave a name for it and selected Local install media...
<persia> (yes) OK.  Had you copied the iso, and could you select it properly?
<amereservant> Step 2 I located the ISO file for Server10.04 64-bit, and tried leaving the settings on Generic or Linux Ubuntu Etch, then clicked forward....
<persia> OK.
<amereservant> Gave it 1GB RAM, 2 CPUs....
<amereservant> Created a 10GB drive for it and Allocate entire disk now....
<amereservant> Then clicked "Finished".....
<amereservant> It says it's "Running", so I then I double-clicked it and it opens a window and it's just blank.
<persia> OK.  Wait some.
<persia> If nothing happens, verify your iso.
<persia> I usually end up with the initial boot screen (select language, etc.) after a bit.
<amereservant> I've installed it 3 times in VirtualBox with no issues using that ISO, so it's not that.
<persia> Hrm.  That's a close match to the procedure I use that works.  Dunno.
<amereservant> persia, This is how I installed it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<amereservant> Anything look off about that?
<amereservant> Everything passed in those steps.
<persia> I don't see anything obviously wrong about that.  I didn't do anything except install libvirt-bin, personally, but the rest shouldn't hurt anything.
<amereservant> Well isn't that just fancy.
<amereservant> I'm going to install and try the AQEMU package and see if that gets me anywhere.
<persia> OK.  Good luck.
<amereservant> persia, Thank you for your help anyways.  It's not that big of a deal since I'm just learning.
<rahman> hi how can I move a mysql database to a new server? moving /var/lib/mysql/foobar to the new server and restarting mysql didnt do the trick
<amereservant> rahman, mysqldump
<amereservant> Copying the data files is the wrong way of doing it.
<amereservant> rahman, If you have phpmyadmin, you can easily dump all of them using "Export".
<amereservant> rahman, But mysqldump is very easy and the recommended way of doing it.
<rahman> amereservant: will I need to do "mysqldump foobar" ?
<amereservant> rahman, Try "man mysqldump" for how to use it.
<rahman> amereservant: thanks
<amereservant> rahman, You can also find "how-tos" with a quick google search, I don't know off the top of my head though.
<amereservant> 9608852
<amereservant> Woops, that's not a form!
<amereservant> Hehe.
<rahman> And I have one more question, I need to move the mail server to a new machine. It is postfix, dovecort and libsasl2 installed and webmail as frontend
<rahman> again I installed postfix, dovecort and libsasl and copied all config files from old machine like /etc/postfix/*
<rahman> the problem is webmail frontend errors about "can't connect to POP3 server"
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572080 in net-snmp (main) "package snmpd 5.4.2.1~dfsg0ubuntu1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572080
<rzm25> hey guys has anyone run an Urban Terror server before?
<zorzar> rahman: is the pop3 daemon running?
<rzm25> guys can anyone help me in running Urban Terror on my server? I get permission errors
<uvirtbot> New bug: #571933 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient3 hangs on shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571933
<rzm25> kk
<AlexC_> morning
<AlexC_> is it possible to get the total file size of an extracted archive, without extracting it?
<jefimenko> i'm trying to do a remote install on a server that already has grub (i'm replacing a different distro with ubuntu)
<jefimenko> can the instructions here be used for an ubuntu server install like this?
<jefimenko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<jefimenko> i couldn't find any ubuntu-server specific initrd.gz or linux fille
<jefimenko> i took the netboot files from here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<cjwatson> kirkland,hggdh: there's a truly ancient bug about the image names being the same in several places, but frankly I'd rather leave them as they are and have clients work around it
<cjwatson> it's been established for 5+ years and I'm pretty sure some folks depend on the current structure :)
<jefimenko> is there a separate netboot install for ubuntu-server?
<jefimenko> i really don't have physical access to this machine and the normal PXE/bootp method is very difficult at the moment
<azlon> i am trying to recover my software raid. when i do --examine on sda1 it shows 2 failed drives. when i do --examine on sdc1 (one of the failed drives) it shows all drives are functioning properly
<jefimenko> but this the netboot install from the internet is working great so far
<jefimenko> but i'm just not sure what ubuntu flavor this is doing
<rahman> zorzar: dovecot doen't start. it gives :  dovecot: Fatal: auth(default): User doesn't exist: vmail and  Fatal: Auth process died too early - shutting down
<rahman> so webmail users can send mail but can't recieve any
<azlon> why would --examine return 2 different results on 2 different drives?
<gerardnetro> can anbody help me
<gerardnetro> i was wondering... can I use the enterprise cloud version on Lan based
<gerardnetro> i want to deploy web apps on local but soon on cloud... is it advisable to choose enterprise cloud
<gerardnetro> anybody here
<brianherman> gerardnetro: uh have you tried s3?
<gerardnetro> nope im new here :[
<brianherman> gerardnetro: ok
<gerardnetro> but is it possible it will work on Lan
<gerardnetro> for now
<brianherman> gerardnetro: what are you trying to do
<gerardnetro> i want to host vtiger
<gerardnetro> via lan for now
<brianherman> why do you need cloud for this?
<gerardnetro> but soon ill ready it for cloud
<brianherman> uh
<brianherman> have you ever used it?
<gerardnetro> because i want some other branches to access it
<gerardnetro> nope
<gerardnetro> first time
<brianherman> ok
<brianherman> First things first
<brianherman> you need to install it on a server
<brianherman> and learn how to use it
<brianherman> cloud is just a buzzword
<brianherman> it doesn't instantly mean that your stuff is going to get faster
<gerardnetro> but im already installing enterprise cloud
<brianherman> ok
<gerardnetro> so i cancel it?
<brianherman> no
<brianherman> it doesn't really matter
<gerardnetro> oh ok
<brianherman> just if you expect it to get instantly faster
<gerardnetro> what happens if we lost internet connection.. and im using cloud
<brianherman> ok
<brianherman> you are building the cloud
<brianherman> not renting from somewhere
<brianherman> right
<gerardnetro> yes
<brianherman> so you have your own personal cloud
<gerardnetro> cause soon i want some of the agent to access their vtiger account ... on cloud
<brianherman> even if you lose internet connection
<brianherman> you have a cloud
<gerardnetro> ok
<gerardnetro> is cloud = host?
<brianherman> This way is probably harder but better because you have an offline backup.
<brianherman> Cloud = your own personal s3
<brianherman> Good parts
<brianherman> You have root access
<brianherman> no latency
<brianherman> bad parts
<gerardnetro> oh but i can host web application?
<brianherman> yes
<brianherman> you can do whatever the @#$% you want
<gerardnetro> great
<brianherman> but expect to have issues
<brianherman> i have never done the enterprise cloud
<gerardnetro> well have a training later
<gerardnetro> on Enterprise cloud
<brianherman> Good luck
<gerardnetro> so issues will not be a problem... i hope
<brianherman> well i am a believer in murphys law
<gerardnetro> oh :[
<brianherman> but I also suffer from depression
<brianherman> so
<brianherman> ...
<brianherman> dont listen to me
<brianherman> just do it
<gerardnetro> ok...
<brianherman> You will learn a lot this way.
<gerardnetro> but most of the time.. when i encounter errors, i can solve it :)
<gerardnetro> i use google :)
<brianherman> ya
<brianherman> thats good
<brianherman> well i have to fix my computer
<brianherman> brb
<ray__> Hello, .... has anyone an Idea when the Lucid Server Guide will be available? on the http://is.gd/bOgc3 site there still is 9.10 as the lates guide ... *hrmpf*
<rahman> is there any one that has Dovecot experience?
<PC_Nerd101> Hi - will a standard do-release-upgrade take me from lucid RC to current release?
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> how to check all open ports on an machine from another machine ?
<ray__> maxagaz apt-get install nmap && man nmap
<ray__> or
<maxagaz> ray__, I have nmap...
<ray__> google for nessus
<maxagaz> ray__, do you know the nmap command to get it ?
<ray__> maxagaz, If you do not know nmap, either use man nmap or i guess it is better for you to use nessus (which as a graphical gui) http://www.nessus.org
<ray__> s/as/has/g
<maxagaz> ray__, I use nmap for one port, but don't the syntax for allports
<ray__> maxagaz, ok, just type "man nmap" without the quotes in the terminal, right there on the first page is one fast example of how to scan for multiple ports, and further down are more detailed instructions on how to be sure all ports you want to have checked are included
<maxagaz> ray__, it'sokay I found a tool to do it on ubuntu desktop
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572204 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.0.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572204
<ray__> maxagaz, maybe you are better of in the standard #ubuntu channel for questions like this, in the ubuntu-server channel one requirement is to be able to and understand the man-pages ....
<maxagaz> ray__, you mean this... nmap -A -T4 scanme.nmap.org
<maxagaz> ray__, ok, thanks
<ray__> maxagaz, as an example, yes
<maxagaz> ray__, it's always better to know of a command to do this, thanks
<ray__> np
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572210 in samba (main) "Error in installing samba-common during upgrade from Karmic to Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572210
<wtfplymouth> why is the login line in the middle of the screen?
<johe|work> ?
<ray__> ?
<alexxtasi> hi everybody... a "newbie" question: shall I run the "dist upgrade" command to upgrade from karmic to lucid server? Is there any problem mentiond ? (my karmic server installation has no more software than ssh, webmin, cups and samba serer)
<ray__> alexxtasi, the recommended way is: http://is.gd/bOmk8
<ray__> check network upgrade for ubuntu servers
<alexxtasi> ray__: thanks ray... are there any problems reported? I 'll try...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572229 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572229
<wtfplymouth> is it possible or not dangerous to uninstall plymouth?
<ray__> wtfplymouth, why?
<ray__> wtfplymouth, it's a central part of ubuntu, afaik, so why do you want to deinstall it?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572232 in samba (main) "package samba-common-bin 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572232
<wtfplymouth> ray__: just thougt about it. disabled the bootsplash and now the login line is in the middle of the screen
<ray__> alexxtasi, other problems than in the release-notes? I am sure there will be a few but ssh, webmin, cups should be fine, samba thought seems to have some issues, like the bugs  https://launchpad.net/bugs/572210
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 572210 in samba "Error in installing samba-common during upgrade from Karmic to Lucid" [Undecided,New]
<wtfplymouth> and how can i get all the boot massages back?
<alexxtasi> thank you all...
<ray__> and https://launchpad.net/bugs/572229 seem to predict, so, i would rather make a testupgrade in a virtual machine or be prepared to fix stuff manually, if you can't do A and are not skilled enough for B I would wait a month or two to let the fist bugs settle, i do not see you having the NEED to upgrade right now with cups and samba
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 572229 in samba "package samba-common 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]
<wtfplymouth> like starting samba [OK] ...
<ray__> wtfplymouth, as far as I could READ through the RELEASE NOTES and other documentation all the bootmessages are on Console 7 and in /var/log/boot.log
<wtfplymouth> ray__: so its not possible to get them on screen during startup
<ray__> I'l guess not, thought not been playing around with it, in reality I do not care as most of my machines are virtualized anyway, so it really does not help me to see the messages right on boot, so, why do you care about those messages anyway?
<wtfplymouth> ray__: just to see if one of them failes during boot ;)
<mvo> could someone with ldap exerience please comment on bug #572105 and what the best course for this is? I'm fine adding something to u-m, but would prefer somehting in the package(s)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 572105 in update-manager "update-manager doesn't prevent restart of slapd on system using ldap auth, resulting in hung update" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572105
<ray__> wtfplymouth, well, you should be able to check that when you have the loginprompt, switch to console 7 (ALT+F7) and you should be able to browse through ...
<wtfplymouth> ray__: but this istnt really a problem the real problem is that the server doesnt skip mountproblems during boot
<wtfplymouth> like 9.10 did
<ray__> wtfplymouth, as I read in the RELEASE NOTES or in some of the documentation it should be easy, there are some key bindings you can press to skip mount stuff and ignore stuff etc. You should read it
<wtfplymouth> ray__: you have to press s to skip but the problem is thats a headless server und the boot stops till you press s. so you cannot login per ssh
<ray__> and why does it hang?
<wtfplymouth> ray__: cuz the disk is not connected and there is an entry for this disk in the fstab. but i want it to automount the disk when its connectet so i cannot delete the fstab entry
<ray__> mvo, i think I read in the release notes that you can install nscd (name service caching daemon) which should cache all your credentials (better to log out and in again afterwards) so the shutdown of ldap should not be a problem, but I advise you to read the release notes yourself before trying that.
<wtfplymouth> ray__: i need something like autoskip this errors
<ray__> wtfplymouth, I think you won't get it, at least without me knowing the internals of plymouth I can not provide you with a better answer, maybe you should investigate in a proper automount solution like autofs or autofs5 or pmount, pmount is easy to setup and allows you mounts as normal user ...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572105 in update-manager (main) "update-manager doesn't prevent restart of slapd on system using ldap auth, resulting in hung update" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572105
<ray__> as well the package automounter exists ...
<mvo> ray__: thanks
<wtfplymouth> ray__: thanks too
<ray__> np
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, in that case, we'll try to somehow work around it
<kirkland> cjwatson: what if cdimage produced a full manifest of the ISOs it hosts?
<kirkland> cjwatson: just a tab delimited text file of full paths to ISOs, and text descriptions of each?
<kirkland> cjwatson: it wouldn't take much, and i'm happy to write the shell code to do this on cdimage (if something doesn't already exist)
<kirkland> cjwatson: not much more than a find . -type f -name "*.iso"
<kirkland> cjwatson: and some mapping of paths to text descriptions
<cjwatson> kirkland: already does for releases.u.c, probably just a matter of extending it
<kirkland> cjwatson: ah, yeah, so that "flat" structure that releases uses...  that's what i'd like to see for testdrive
<kirkland> cjwatson: s/ubuntu-10.04/lucid/
<kirkland> cjwatson: could be handled entirely with symlinks/hardlinks even
<cjwatson> no plans to change the structure of cdimage
<cjwatson> happy to emit a manifest if that helps
<cjwatson> changing the structure is an utter royal pain
<kirkland> cjwatson: alrighty, i 'll take the manifest ;-)
<lool> smoser: heya
<smoser> hi
<lool> smoser: I wonder whether you considered gzip's --rsyncable for the UEC tarballs
<cjwatson> kirkland: file me a bug on the ubuntu-cdimage project?
<kirkland> cjwatson: in fact, i'm glad that you're not willing to change the structure of cdimage, as testdrive greatly depends on that structure
<smoser> i think it uses it
<smoser> do you know otherwise ?
<kirkland> cjwatson: will do
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks!
<lool> smoser: I wonder why the rsync "virtual" bandwidth is so low when rsyncing the image here
<lool> it is much lower than for binary data like kernels
<lool> it's almost as if it redownloads everything
<lool> smoser: Anyway, if you say it's already in use then there's probably nothing we can do
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572262 in nut (main) "libusb_get_report: error sending control message: Operation not permitted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572262
<lool> smoser: thanks!
<smoser> lool, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-ec2/vmbuilder/automated-ec2-builds/annotate/head%3A/build-ec2-image uses 'gzip-rsyncable' (also in that directory)
<smoser> which, i can't see how would not get there.
<smoser> lool, i think that the images are just very dense
<smoser> at least thats been my explanation before, and i have noticed this too.
<smoser> i just thought that with the tar -S and gzip that the size just is really small and ends up not working well with rsync.
<smoser> but thats all guessing.
<ray__> hey guys, what's up with the 10.04 Server Guide?
<lool> smoser: This all seems correct to me, I guess we can't have it any better
<lool> smoser: Hmm alternatively what could happen is that the files are not in the same order over runs
<smoser> well, they're probably not, right ?
<smoser> its a filesystem
<smoser> with files in it
<lool> smoser: What I'm saying is that tar might pick up files in ramdom orders from the chroot where you prepare the fs
<lool> ideally, these would be sorted in the tarball
<smoser> tar doesn't pick up files other than '.img, kernel, ramdisk'
<smoser> .img is a 2GB file with a filesystem in it.
<lool> smoser: I'm speaking of the other tar
<lool> Oh ok
<lool> then it's probably the fs being completely different over different runs
<smoser> so thats almost certainly it.
<smoser> right.
<smoser> writes just went to other places in the filesystem.
<lool> I guess the only way aounr that is using a fs level dump like dumpe2fs, but I'm not sure this would be a good idea
<lool> or using tarballs of the files
<lool> smoser: Ok; thanks for discussion; would be nice to fix for rsync users, but it's not that big and I dont think many people rsync this stuff
<smoser> i never really thought about it like this before.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #533904 in lm-sensors-3 (main) "sensors-detect: no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet (dup-of: 316257)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533904
<lool> smoser: BTW I was curious whether setting GZIP in the env with --rsyncable would work instead of using a custom program, and it does
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572281 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.0.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572281
<uvirtbot> New bug: #406584 in kvm (main) "CVE 2009-2287: does not validate the page table root in a KVM_SET_SREGS call" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406584
<oru_work> greetings how can i scan for open ports ?
<incorrect> you could use a web browser
<Pici> !info nmap | oru_work
<ubottu> oru_work: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.00-3 (lucid), package size 1551 kB, installed size 6180 kB
<uvirtbot> New bug: #430879 in backuppc (main) "BackupPC_sendEmail is missing a "use" directive to support encode." [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430879
<oru_work> damn ubuntu servers are so slow right now
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572317 in image-store-proxy (main) "image-store does not support images without a ramdisk" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572317
<hggdh> cjwatson: OK, we will work around the image names. Thank you
<incorrect> well gb.archieve is saturated, there used to be an apt tool to find the fastest local mirror
<incorrect> good old university of kent
<melter> are custom init scripts still a valid way to start & stop services in 10.04?
<resno> is it recommended to upgrade my distro?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572370 in clamav (main) "package clamav-base 0.95.3 dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572370
<enquora> the libmozjs-dev package no longer seems to be available in 10.4. can anyone enlighten me?
<enquora> tty1 hangs or crashes on my installation - I never get a console prompt. tty2...n working fine. Suggestions on what to look at?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572395 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.7.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: podproces instalovaný post-installation skript vrátil chybový status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572395
<lamont> I wish there was a way I could smash more information into the error from dpkg for the bogus hostname case
<lamont> maybe exit 55 or some such
<lamont> :-)
<zul> lamont: apport hook?
<lamont> zul: meh
<lamont> but yeah, that might do it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572411 in openssh (main) "/etc/init.d/sshd should check for root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572411
<lamont> then we could just have the hook tell the admin that he picked an invalid name for his computer
<zul> postfix is on the list for apport-hooks for maverick
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572410 in samba (main) "nmbd doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572410
<JanC> lamont: yesterday I had somebody with a "hostname" with a space in it  :-(
<lamont> JanC: exactly
<lamont> the other slightly meaner one I did is you can't tell postfix that mydomain={debian.org,ubuntu.com}
<lamont> because, well, NO
<lamont> and if you actually run one of those domains, you know how to deal with the block
<JanC> lamont: apparently somehow ubiquity allowed hostnames with spaces in karmic...  :-(
<lamont> there have always been ways to have invalid hostnames. it's a question of definitions
<zul> lamont: the rfc text for hostnames should be pretty definitive ;)
<lamont> yeah, but if the machine isn't on the network, then who cares.
<lamont> see 70+% of the windows machines, which let you pick all sorts of weird stuff
<chillindave> Is it possible to host multiple virtual machines running Apache on port 80 with one external IP?
<chillindave> And if so, how do you route the traffic on the host computer?
<JanC> chillindave: use a reverse proxy or such ?
<chillindave> JanC, Oh, gotcha.
<melter> if i have "start on started _x_" in an upstart script, will it also shut down before _x_?
<uiuiui> hey, i cannot get dhcp3-server to reply to dhcpinform, no dhcpack is sent by the server and the client remains with the misconfigured ip
<uiuiui> this is very annoying for clients with windows7 as it seems win7 does not send dhcpdiscover packets
<martinjh99> Anyone had any problems with PHP and Apache in the latest 10.04? Did a upgrade and now the server wants to save my php file rather than parse it.  But it is not all the time though...
<martinjh99> What do I need to configure and where in the apache2 config??
<chillindave> martinjh99, If it's prompting you to download it, it's because php isn't running or isn't configured correctly.
<martinjh99> Dave thing is though it was before the upgrade to 10.04...
<chillindave> martinjh99, Are you sure php is installed?
<martinjh99> So I have no idea what happened... Yeah it is and running as a simple script with phpinfo in works fine
<chillindave> martinjh99, Try "sudo apt-get install php5"
<chillindave> martinjh99, Hmmm.
<chillindave> martinjh99, So it works when you create a file with phpinfo(); in it?
<martinjh99> Yup  - http://martinjh.homelinux.com/phpinfo.php#
<martinjh99> phpmyadmin will work too - Just sometimes it won't...
<chillindave> martinjh99, Yeah, hide that file.  It's a bad idea to share that publically.
<martinjh99> Yup  - I'll get rid of later... Not really a busy server though...
<chillindave> martinjh99, That's odd.  I would try re-installing php5 and Apache2 because it should just work.
<martinjh99> dave thats what I thought...
<chillindave> chillindave, Make backups of your vhosts if you have them, then do "sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 php5"
<martinjh99> No vhosts - Just the one... Might have to try that then...
<chillindave> martinjh99, Then re-install it and see if the problem persists.  It should either work or fail as a whole.
<martinjh99> True... ;)
<chillindave> martinjh99, I'm no expert on it, but it sounds like it's Apache2 causing the problem.  If php is installed, it shouldn't serve php files as downloads.
<martinjh99> Going to try and purge and re-install then Dave... Just backing up some files...
<whaley> or a misconfiguration of mod_php...
<chillindave> martinjh99, It won't erase your webfiles.
<martinjh99> what the ones in /var/www ?
<chillindave> martinjh99, It'll tell you it didn't remove your webroot folder since it wasn't empty.
<martinjh99> Ah Cool...
<chillindave> martinjh99, Yeah, I did it the other day.
<martinjh99> :)
<ziesemer_> I understand the risks, but what would be the best way to get OpenLDAP (slapd) to use Berkley DB 4.8 instead of 4.7?  (The official package is apparently compiled against and requires libdb4.7, even though libdb4.8 is already installed by default.)
<whaley> martinjh99: is mod_php in your /etc/apache2/mods-enabled directory?
<chillindave> martinjh99, I *think" there's also another apache2 package you need to purge to get rid of the config files.
<martinjh99> well there is a php5.conf and php5.load
<chillindave> whaley, Yeah, he's saying it works but then sometimes it suddenly starts serving the php files as downloads.
<chillindave> I haven't seen it work, then suddenly glitch like that.  Usually it's because PHP isn't installed/configured and it serves all php files as downloads.
<whaley> chillindave: yeah... that's what i suspected
<chillindave> martinjh99, The files being served for download do have ".php" extensions, right?
<whaley> perhaps it's only enabled for certain <VirtualHost> and <Directory> blocks?
<martinjh99> yeah the file it wants to save is an index.php
<chillindave> whaley, Well, only if he set it up that way, which I'm guessing he didn't.
<chillindave> Doing the install using aptitude will configure it for all directories automatically.
<martinjh99> thats what I use to install aptitude
<chillindave> Yeah, I figured it was.
<martinjh99> I just apt-get purged the files and the config is still in /etc/apache shall I delete them before installing?
<chillindave> martinjh99, That's what I was saying earlier, there's another package you need to purge to get rid of those...one sec and I'll find out the name of it.
<martinjh99> ah thanks
<chillindave> Try purging "apache2.2-common"
<chillindave> I think that's the one that has all of the configuration files in it.
<chillindave> martinjh99, Oh, and you'll also need to re-install phpmyadmin because it won't be configured anymore.  Same thing, just use purge and re-install it.
<martinjh99> well this is what it said - Havent done it yet... http://paste.ubuntu.com/425347/
<chillindave> Type "N".
<martinjh99> problems??
<chillindave> Then add phpmyadmin like "apt-get remove --purge apache2.2-common phpmyadmin"
<chillindave> martinjh99, Otherwise it won't purge the phpmyadmin configuration and won't re-install correctly.
<martinjh99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425348/ - ok to go now...?
<chillindave> martinjh99, Yeah, that's fine.
<martinjh99> This look good to re-install? http://paste.ubuntu.com/425351/
<chillindave> martinjh99, Well, just do apt-get install apache2 php5 phpmyadmin
<chillindave> It'll automatically prompt you for the dependencies such as apache2.2-common
<martinjh99> re-installed and rebooted the server (I know...) still getting a prompt to save the php file the filename is http://martinjh.homelinux.com/gallery2/upgrade/index.php?step=5 bug there do you think...?
<martinjh99> Getting this error at the server start - http://paste.ubuntu.com/425354/
<cclausen> martinjh99: edit /etc/hosts and add the correct fqdn for your system
<martinjh99> ok thanks :)
<cclausen> I really HATE that Ubuntu uses 127.0.1.1 by default.  it breaks Kerberos SSO and other things that need to use real FQDNs.
<cclausen> martinjh99: that gallery upgrade page loads for me in IE8.  I am not prompted to download
<martinjh99> Am using Firefox... Will try with IE...
<cclausen> also works for me in FireFox as best I can tell
<chillindave> martinjh99, Check your server log files and see what they say.
<cclausen> I think its a browser / MIME type problem
<chillindave> martinjh99, I would think apache2 error log would tell you something.
<uiuiui> is tehre no way to make dhcp3 send dhcpnaks to all dhcpinform packets
<uiuiui> it seems only win7 clients send those w/o getting the correct ips
<martinjh99> Not that I can see - http://paste.ubuntu.com/425357/
<chillindave> martinjh99, Going off of what cclausen said, open up your php.ini file using "sudo gedit /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini" and search for mime type.  I "Think" there's a default mimetype setting there somewhere.
<martinjh99> ah getting segfaults somewhere - http://paste.ubuntu.com/425359/
<chillindave> martinjh99, It should be set to something like text/html.
<cclausen> Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8
<cclausen> (from wget -S Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8)
<cclausen> looks okay to me
<cclausen> just close and reopen your browser and see if it just got confused
<chillindave> martinjh99, That could be your issue then.  I have no clue on that one.
<cclausen> also, try going to step=1 instead of step=5
<martinjh99> php.ini - Mimetype already seet to text/html
<JanC> cclausen: how does Ubuntu break "real FQDNs"?
<chillindave> It shouldn't matter what browser he uses since PHP is server-side, so if it's serving PHP pages as downloadables, it's an issue with the server-side, not the client browser.
<cclausen> JanC: it doesn't break them, but doing things like setting a Kerberos KDC and/or SSH GSSAPIAuthetnication don't work when the machine hostname is pointed back to a local only IP
<chillindave> Browsers can't trick a server into serving the php files as downloadables.
<cclausen> JanC: Debian has the same problem, so its not a pure Ubuntu issue.
<cclausen> chillindave: and it shouldn't serve different pages to me where they seem to load fine...
<chillindave> cclausen, What do you mean?
<cclausen> chillindave: Oh, I bet the specific step=5 part doesn't have some specific module instead and a PHP error message is causing oddness before the MIME type is set.
<cclausen> chillindave: but you are correct, should be logged (if PHP error logging is enabled)
<chillindave> Well, if the php engine fails, it will most likely trigger the Apache error handler, which means it falls on Apache to log.
<cclausen> yes, but stderr might not go anywhere
<cclausen> and apache might log error 500 or might not
<chillindave> It usually goes to the system log.  Apache creates an error log in /etc/log/apache2 by default.
<cclausen> really?
<cclausen> I thoguht it was in /var/log/apache2 ?
<chillindave> cclausen, Oh, woops.
<chillindave> That's what I meant.
<cclausen> access.log should list the attempt and error.log an error message
<chillindave> Yeap.
<chillindave> martinjh99, You may also open php.ini and set "show startup errors" to true.
<maxagaz> Hi, I've just bought an HP printer LaserJet M1213nf MFP, but impossible to make it work on my computer, and no help on the net, can someone help me ?
<martinjh99> show startup errors =true; yes?
<chillindave> martinjh99, No, find the directive for it.
<chillindave> maxagaz, You might want to try #ubuntu
<martinjh99> Do I need to restart anything?
<chillindave> martinjh99, sudo apache2ctl restart
<chillindave> martinjh99, Anytime you edit a configuration file, you need to restart Apache to apply it.
<martinjh99> ok
<martinjh99> I think that the problem is that there are segfaults in the error log...
<chillindave> martinjh99, yeah, I would guess that's the problem too.  I dunno how to go about fixing that though, never been down that road.
<martinjh99> I do have a backup of the data on there so I could do a re-install of 10.04 from scratch - something though is making it segfault...
<martinjh99> Me neither to be honest...
<chillindave> martinjh99, That might be the quickest solution, otherwise it'll consist of searching and trying any number of possible fixes hoping one eventually works.
<martinjh99> I might do that - I was thinking about repartitioning it anyways...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572489 in openldap (main) "Upgrade package to use db4.8 instead of 4.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572489
<martinjh99> Thanks for the chat and the help guys...
<chillindave> martinjh99, np.
<maxagaz> chillindave, nobody can help
<maxagaz> chillindave, it seems there's no driver yet for linux for this printer
<zul> smoser: ping
<chillindave> maxagaz, Yeah, that's the problem with new printers.  Manufacturers don't prioritize Linux drivers if the ever make them at all.
<JanC> depends on the manufacturer
<maxagaz> chillindave, what can I do then ?
<maxagaz> is there a hope to make it work quickly ?
<chillindave> maxagaz, Find a printer that makes a driver for Linux.
<JanC> maxagaz: HP is linux-friendly normally
<RoyK> trying to ask for something in #ubuntu is like whispering in an crowd at an airport
<JanC> maxagaz: did you try that printer with lucid yet?
<RoyK> chillindave: which printer is this?
<chillindave> HP printer LaserJet M1213nf MFP
<chillindave> RoyK, ^^
<JanC> maybe we need #ubuntu-printer-help ...
<RoyK> chillindave: perhaps a generic laserjet driver might work - or generic PS or PCL
<maxagaz> JanC, yes, I'm trying with lucid
<chillindave> RoyK, It's for masagaz, not me.
<RoyK> maxagaz: see above :)
<RoyK> http://pastebin.com/CSEV2tWA <-- new toy :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572503 in samba (main) "package winbind 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572503
<RoyK> maxagaz: any luck with that?
<maxagaz> RoyK, no, unfortunately
<RoyK> the generic drives mostly work
<RoyK> is it pcl or ps?
<maxagaz> RoyK, How to know ?
<jamesturk> is this an acceptable place to ask about Ubuntu on EC2?
<jamesturk> seeing some high (~1.2) load numbers on a brand new EC2 install when postgres is running (before even creating a database, let alone any sort of usage)
<pipepupo> Good afternoon
<pipepupo> Do you know?
<pipepupo> Does exist WUBI for Ubuntu-Server 10.04?
<RoyK> maxagaz: it's in your printer's manual
<RoyK> maxagaz: if it's a postscript printer, though, it probably also accepts PCL
<domas> thank you lucid for having me to use 'grub-install --force' instead of just 'grub-install', you just shaved off 10 minutes of my life because of this... ;-)
<RoyK> domas: are you certain that was a big loss?
<domas> royk: I am!
<domas> royk: oh well, I've spent more than hour on this gpt issue before :)
<domas> on hardy/karmic
<RoyK> gpt? do you really need that?
 * RoyK usually boots off something small and uses the large stuff for data alone
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, howdy!! Heya quick TestDrive question. The function is_iso() is only used when passing options/arguments to testdrive right? We can say it is a local function for the UI
<domas> royk: ummm, thats a simple internal raid10 array
<domas> royk: and our / is 10G
<RoyK> why don't you just use LVS on the devs?
<domas> performance
<RoyK> afaik the only good reason to use GPT is if you need to boot off something >2TB
<RoyK> and you won't get more performance with another partition table
<domas> well, ubuntu formats it all as gpt, if any partitions are >2TB
<domas> LVM isn't just partition table :)
<RoyK> domas: is your boot device >2TB?
<domas> no
<RoyK> then don't use GPT
<RoyK> how large is your data volume?
<domas> I can't create >2TB partitions with MBR it seems
<domas> >2TB
<RoyK> do you need a partition table?
<RoyK> mostly you don't with large volumes
<RoyK> a mirror of 2x2TB is not > 2TB
<domas> well, it is all /dev/sda
<RoyK> what sort of system is this?
<domas> 16 300GB disks in raid10 setup
<domas> X4240
<RoyK> why don't you just use two of them for the root and the rest for data?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: right, i think so
<RoyK> domas: or even, two small SSDs for the root and the big drives for data?
<domas> royk: I'd lose some spindles, if I used disks for root :)
 * RoyK still sticks to opensolaris/zfs for large storage
<domas> royk: you're not running databases, maybe
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, Ok then. It works with VBox, so now I just have to do some more testing, clear few doubts and will propose it for merging
<RoyK> domas: it's always, ALWAYS, a good idea to separate the OS from the data
<domas> royk: I'd prefer few small disks for boot and large ssds for data :)
<domas> royk: why?
<domas> OS doesn't read anything, doesn't write anything
<domas> why does it deserve two separate spindles
<RoyK> then use two small SSDs
<RoyK> doesn't take up much space
<domas> all space taken by disks :)
<domas> and why would I need that for OS?
<RoyK> separating the OS from the data simplifies things if the system goes down
<RoyK> s/if/when/
<domas> if system goes down , we reimage it usually :)
<RoyK> reimage 2,4TB?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yeah, that function should be hypervisor agnositc
<domas> royk: yup. well, usually system goes down because of data volume failures
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: just tells you if you the argument looks like an ISO file
<domas> so it doesn't matter where OS is :)
<domas> and OS can be reinstalled in few minutes
<RoyK> domas: it still simpliefies things a lot to keep the OS separate
<RoyK> and reimaging 2,4TB might take a while
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, yeah. I guess that can still be used in the front-end to validate "others" but for now i'll leave it as it is
 * RoyK hints about ZFS
<domas> royk: *shrug*, maybe for some people it is easier
<domas> but I don't want to waste disks on something that won't be used
<RoyK> domas: adding an SSD or two, perhaps 8GB each, won't cost much
<domas> no space :)
<RoyK> for 2,5" 8mm SSDs?
<domas> all 16 slots already taken by disks :)
<domas> anyway, I can actually netboot those machines
<domas> if I really need it :)
<RoyK> domas: don't get me wrong, but I've only been working with this for like 15 years - separating the root from the data saves a lot of trouble
<RoyK> well, then netboot them
<domas> thats why root gets separate partition :)
<domas> and, oh well, I've been working with this for 14 years I guess
<RoyK> setup a small ramdrive and let them run in that
<domas> anyway, OS does not use disks
<RoyK> I've done that on some setups :)
<domas> I can give small partition to keep the bootstrapping data
<RoyK> video streaming stuff
<RoyK> but if you keep the OS running in case of failure, you have a chance to debug it
<RoyK> perhaps fix it
<domas> well, for OS not to come up from the big array you have to get array screwed up
<domas> and once array is screwed up, I don't trust data and reimage :)
<RoyK> by putting all eggs in the same basket, you make things harder
<RoyK> what sort of db is this, btw?
<RoyK> 2TB database seems a lot
<domas> mysql
<domas> not to me!
<RoyK> wtf :)
<RoyK> what sort of data?
<RoAkSoAx> rgreening, ping?
<domas> royk: website
<RoyK> domas: how many sites?
<domas> one
<RoyK> may I ask which?
<domas> yep, you may
<domas> wikipedia
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> makes sense
<RoyK> how much memory do you have in that box?
<domas> oh well, current dataset is smaller
<domas> 64G
<RoyK> k
<domas> tiny
<domas> this is my hobby
<RoyK> heh
<domas> at work we have bigger mysql boxes
<domas> :)
<RoyK> domas: take a look at opensolaris and SSD caching - it rocks rather well
<domas> we (my work) just released SSD caching for linux
<domas> like, this week
<RoyK> domas: nice - got a PR for that?
<domas> http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=388112370932
<RoyK> still, Btrfs is far from finished, so I guess I'll stick with ZFS for a while
<domas> XFS ftw
<domas> =)
<RoyK> XFS isn't really much compared to ZFS :)
<domas> well, I used to work for sun :)
<domas> I probably know a bit more than I want about ZFS :)
<RoyK> domas: anything I should know?
<domas> beware of full filesystems :)))
<domas> well, 80% full, or 90% full too
<RoyK> I know that one
<RoyK> fragmentation happen
<domas> anyway, pretty much every concept of ZFS is usually implemented at any reasonable DBMS
<domas> checksumming, doublewrite buffering, cow, etc
<RoyK> we have this 30TB system at work, currently filling up with satellite data from Eyjafjallajökull
<RoyK> and dedup performance sucks unless you have a truckload of RAM or L2ARC
<RoyK> it's still the best FS around for large storage systems (imho)
<rgreening> RoAkSoAx: pong
<domas> royk: except for DBs ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> rgreening, have some little time to review testdrive code?
<RoyK> domas: might be - not using zfs for that
<rgreening> RoAkSoAx: unfortunately not atm. I'm just heading out for the day. However, feel free to put together any details/ideas and e-mail me. I may have some time later tonight to review
<RoAkSoAx> rgreening, will do then. thanks :)
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> I should be online during the week-end. feel free to ping me
<rgreening> RoAkSoAx: ^
<rgreening> :)
<RoAkSoAx> rgreening, better yet then :)
<rgreening> hehe
 * RoAkSoAx loves testdrive
<RoyK> domas: how long is it since you looked into zfs?
<domas> we still run some at wikimedia
<switchback> hey guys, new to ubuntu server. I login and the motd gives me a notice of out packages and security updates, how do I install these updates?
<domas> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<switchback> oh
<Pici> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<switchback> simple
<RoyK> switchback: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<RoyK> 'update' updates the index - it might have changed since last it was automatically updated
<|Barcode> I can't seem to upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS using do-release-upgrade without the --devel-release option.
<|Barcode> Is the final release not ready yet or something?
<RoyK> did you do an apt-get update first?
<|Barcode> Yep, twice to be sure.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> 10.04 is out, but it might be some latency somewhere
<RoyK> it shouldn't matter much, though
<RoyK> I don't think -d sticks
<maxb> |Barcode: IIUC, it is normal for a new LTS to not be enabled to be offered by default via update-manager for LTS->LTS upgrades until the first point release
<RoyK> |Barcode: also, upgrading to 10.04 for a server you want to stay stable, isn't something I'd recommend - wait a month or two
<RoyK> 8.04 is supported until 2013
<|Barcode> Well, I'm doing this on a non-critical machine. I will wait for sure for the critical ones.
<RoyK> then just -d
<RoyK> I have updated to to 10.04 on a couple of boxes myself so far - works well
<RoyK> for critical stuff, I'll wait a while
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572583 in bind9 (main) "package dnsutils 1:9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572583
<blistov> hey all.  i'm building ipt_netflow from cvs against 2.6.28-11-server under ubuntu 9.04.  Compiles correctly but insmod results in "invalid module format".  The headers package matches my running kernel.  Idea's?
<|Barcode> RoyK and maxb: I did the upgrade with the --devel-release option and "lsb_release -a" does show "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS", so it all worked out. Thanks guys!
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland, will you be available this weekend (tomorrow) to do some testdrive testing to merge the code?
<jggpc> Hello all.  Problem with 10.04 x68 iso here
<jggpc> sorry x86..
<jggpc> burns ok, md5 checks out ok, but when I attempt to use it to install I get the error retrieving fs-core-modules-2.6.32.21-generic-di
<jggpc> attempting the install on a dual core Dell poweredge 2500
<jggpc> sorry not dual core, dual proc
<jggpc> anyone seen this?
<jggpc> is anyone here?
<vraa> jggpc what kind of dual proc system? what cpus you got i am interested
<jggpc> its an older Dell poweredge 2500  twin 1.4 gb P4's  1 gb ram..  a little test system I use for stuff.
<jggpc> the 64 cd won't install on it, so I have to use the x86 versions
<vraa> dang twin p4's
<vraa> yah i didn't expect p4 to be x86_64 compatible
<vraa> you try the alternate iso?
<jggpc> is there an alternate for server?  I did know
<vraa> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<vraa> oh hm, for server i dont think there is, but there really isn't a big difference, i think server just doesn't contain the gui
<jggpc> well server doesn't have gui, but is a lot smaller.  the server only has a cd drive, so dvd's won;t work
<jggpc> and the lack of network install possibilities sort of messes that idea up
<vraa> you can get the desktop and alternate 64bit iso's in cd format
<vraa> i mean 32bit
<jggpc> is it a mini?
<vraa> a33e98826003515e46ef5075fcbf4914b307abe2	ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso	689MiB
<vraa> 3e16157f0879eb43e9e51f45d485feff90a77283	ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso	699MiB
<jggpc> oh wow..  sort of scared to try the desktop.  Was in the other channel ealier..  ti seems to be having more issues than I am having..  hee..
<jggpc> I may just wait a while until some stability comes to town on lucid..  9.10 is pretty good, I'll move back that way for a month
<jggpc> thanks for the idea though
<vraa> dont be a wuss
<vraa> download the alternate and give it a shot
<sbeattie> jggpc: how did you verify the md5sums?
 * handheldCar hasn't had too many issues w/ the desktop and has solved all two of them already.
<jggpc> not being a wuss.  we are tryign to roll out several thousands of Ubuntu machines in the enterprise.  I cannot have a instable system crashing out a production line
<vraa> wow thousands!
<jggpc> yeah..  we have 27K windows machines we are replacing
<handheldCar> sounds like fun. i almost wish i could have /that/ job
<vraa> are you switching because samba4 can now replace active directory?
<jggpc> hehe..  no you probably wouldn't..  I having to battle minions of the evil empire daily
<jggpc> no we're switching becuase we're tired of the micro$oft tax
<handheldCar> yeah, my classmate told me I wouldn't like a deployment job.
<domas> 27 thousand windows servers?
<domas> I'd definitely not want to be there :)
<jggpc> I've run opensuse on my box for 5 years now, but the archetect is using ubuntu for the enterprise roll.
 * handheldCar guesses it's a nice place to visit....
<jggpc> no, 27 thousand windows desktops, 1500 windows servers.  wsorry..  was clear there
<jggpc> *wasn't
<domas> ;-)
<domas> I figured
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572231 in update-manager (main) "SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572231
<domas> just thought, that in -server channel I'm allowed to make such joke!
<jggpc> heh..  is alright.
<handheldCar> anybody have their update set to lts? it didn't work for me yesterday until I set it back to normal.
<jggpc> anyways.  good luck, this channel is far quieter than the desktop channel!
<handheldCar> yeah there should be another desktop channel
<handheldCar> when upgrading, does anyone take the new versions of config files and reconfigure those afterwards?
<handheldCar> I had several that could have been replaced but only replaced the 1st.
<wtfplymouth> so after spending the whole day on ubuntu server i have to say goodbye
<domas> bye!
<handheldCar> :D
<wtfplymouth> or does anyone have an idea how to skip fstab problems during boot automatically?
<handheldCar> paste your fstab here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and maybe someone will diagnos it.
<wtfplymouth> i know that there is a problem in my fstab! because the disk of this fstab entry is not connected. i just dont want it to wait for the s key
<wtfplymouth> 9.10 just booted
<handheldCar> do you have a line for virtualbox usb? is this 10.04?
<domas> hmmmm, what 'buffers' are accoutned in /proc/meminfo 'Buffers' line?
<domas> mmmm, and how much of that overlaps with 'Slab'
<wtfplymouth> me?
<wtfplymouth> is there anywhere something like a plymouth.conf
#ubuntu-server 2010-05-01
<cclausen> wtfplymouth: I had some trouble with fstab when upgrading from dapper to hardy.  can you be more specific with your problems?  you haven't provided enough info for a response
<xperia> hello to all. can somebody tell me how can i clean up my swap space ? i have php scripts that need a lot of memory and becouse of that the swap space is used a lot. the strange thing however is that my swap space is not cleaned up after the sripts finish. what can i do ? after a while i run out of swap space and my server freeze !
<domas> hmmmm
<domas> first of all, it is usually other processes sitting in swap
<domas> so you have to get them to try to run and touch those pages
<domas> setting swappiness to 0 might help too
<domas> :)
<xperia> domas: thanks :-) i have only 128 MB Ram and my scripts use both 160 MB. becouse of that the swap is used a lot but from my understanding the swap space should be given free after the script finish and exactly this is not the case
<wtfplymouth> cclausen: i know that my fstab has a problem, but 9.10 booted with a not available disk and 10.04 stops the boot
<wtfplymouth> i just want 10.04 to not stop the boot at an mounting error
<cclausen> wtfplymouth: you should be able append a root= line from grub
<cclausen> did you read the release notes?
<cclausen> there is something about specific hardware and a 1 MB disk alignment or something
<cclausen> not sure if that is related, but it might be worth a try
<jaypur> just installed ubuntu server 10.4, and i cant install openssh or openssh-client, or openssh-server
<jaypur> what's going on???
<cclausen> is there a network connection at all?
<cclausen> what errors do you receive?
<jaypur> cclausen, talking to me?
<cclausen> yes
<jaypur> i've installed apache... installing mysql now...
<jaypur> and openssh-server is not working...
<jaypur> not installing
<cclausen> what command are you running?
<cclausen> and you say mysql is installing now.  are you trying to run multiple installs at once?
<jaypur> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jaypur> no...
<cclausen> what error does apt-get give you?
<jaypur> let me finish installing mysql i'll tell you whats going on
<jaypur> thanks for the help
<jaypur> just a sec
<jaypur> cclausen, it says that it has a newer version
<cclausen> apt-get update; apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<cclausen> what EXACT error message?
<jaypur> cclausen, installing now with the --reinstall
<jaypur> :)
<cclausen> well then, no problem
<cclausen> you probably want to apt-get upgrade too and see if anything else has newer versions
<jaypur> what's the difference between upgrade and update?
<cclausen> update pulls in the list of newer packages
<cclausen> upgrade actually installs them
<cclausen> I think peopel are encouraged to use aptitude instead of apt-get these days
<cclausen> but I am not sure
<cclausen> aptitude safe-upgrade is probably what you want for patching most of the time, I think (feel free to correct me)
<handheldCar> you can add the -u option to list what upgrades you have.
<whaley> cclausen: that's the one
<jaypur> cclausen, got it
<cclausen> speaking of that, I've been trying to use the automatic upgrades
<whaley> and I use aptitude now instead of apt-get... just out of laziness.  I'd rather have one command instead of two (apt-get and apt-cache) for package management
<cclausen> but they don't see to automatically install
<cclausen> were the betas just not auto-updating b/c it was beta?
<handheldCar> whaley: that sounds nice. I've been tired of two commands.
<handheldCar> cclausen: you mean unattended-upgrades?
<cclausen> I think so
<cclausen> whatever the automatica updates from teh ubuntu server installer does
<cclausen> I was using cron-apt before
<handheldCar> There's a whole ubuntu.org page I haven't read on that.
<cclausen> yeah, I think I read that and set the various config files to actually update
<cclausen> but whenever Ilog I see that there are updates waiting for me
<cclausen> I guess I'll what happens how that things are released
<domas> meh, why oh why is linux swapping, when it has few gigs of memory free
<domas> :)
<cclausen> if you don't think you need it, just swap -a off
<domas> swappiness is at 0 already
<cclausen> err, swapoff -a
<domas> well, kswapd gets stressed when only few gigs of memory available are left
<domas> it was spinning at 100% on one core
<domas> like here, http://p.defau.lt/?__SOOu0go_iFe9cWMCF29A
<domas> swappiness at 0, 1G of cache, 200M of free memory
<sbeattie> wtfplymouth: the other option is to add 'nobootwait' as a boot option (see e.g. bug 510415).
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 510415 in ubuntu-release-notes "Lucid mountall can cause unexpected hangs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510415
<owen1> when will the docs for 10.4 server be online? i can't see it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs/whatsnew
<jaypur>  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default is empty what should i do?
<cclausen> that should be a symlink to sites-available
<cclausen> or are both empty ?
<jaypur> cclausen, i have to edit 000-default, to change the port... and i don't know why is empty
<cclausen> jaypur: is this a new install?  You can remove the files and apt-get install --reinstall the various apache2 packages
<cclausen> should setup a new default for you
<jaypur> hmm i'll do this
<owen1> to updgrade my server, should i change karmic to lucid in sources and run dist-upgrade?
<jaypur> just installed
<cclausen> owen1: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<owen1> cclausen: thanks
<owen1> also, are there docs about 10.4?
<jaypur> 000-default still empty
<jaypur> sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-enable/000-enable
<cclausen> owen1: what specifically did you need docs on?
<cclausen> most of the on-system docs should be up to date for the packages installed, look in /usr/share/doc
<cclausen> as well as man pages
<cclausen> jaypur: I don't know what to tell you.  are you sure you reinstalled the package that had the file you wanted in it?
<zorzar> hey i just set up a mailserver on a ubuntu box, i have postfix and dovecot with postgrey configured, what is the best way to include spamasassin? smapd oder amavis?
<cclausen> jaypur: apache2.2-common package was reinstalled?
<jaypur> i'm rebooting the pc just a sec
<owen1> cclausen: i thought there is some kind of docs about running/maintaining/backups/system admin for ubuntu server.
<cclausen> jaypur: that nano command was wrong FYI.  its not 000-enable (at least not to my knowledge)
<cclausen> owen1: those types of docs won't be too mcuh of a change from current versions.  I'd just read what is out there now
<jaypur> cclausen, what should be the command
<jaypur> ?
<cclausen> jaypur: well, first, try ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available
<cclausen> what files are there?  a default file?
<cclausen> owen1: I use a daily rsync snapshot hardlink script for backups myself to conserve disk space on unchanged files
<jaypur> default, and default-ssl
<owen1> cclausen: thanks for this insight. i found this page, i believe that is what you are refering to - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<jaypur> got it
<jaypur> !!!
<jaypur> now it's on!
<cclausen> jaypur: sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/default does that work?  or is it empty too?
<jaypur> :)
<jaypur> now it's on
<cclausen> jaypur: I didn't think there was a problem.  good
<cclausen> owen1: basically, that, yes
<owen1> cclausen: i use rsync as well. what does it mean hardlink?
<owen1> i know what symlink is.
<jaypur> cclausen, now i'll check the port
<cclausen> owen1: a hardlink is a directory entry that points to a file already on disk
<jaypur> http://tuxserver.no-ip.org/
<jaypur> :)
<cclausen> owen1: read the docs on the --link-dest option to rsync
<owen1> cclausen: great. thanks
<cclausen> owen1: there is an option to cp to copy using hardlinks as well.  I sued this to create the initial directory to link-dest against.
<cclausen> owen1: and of course remember that you really want an off-site backup too, not just a local version
<owen1> cclausen: right now i rsync to external usb drive
<cclausen> owen1: ah, ok, that works too.  I have actual TSM backups for production servers do just do the rsync for my users to get data without needing to ask me to pull it down from TSM.
<cclausen> zorzar: I'd look for a guide online and try following the instructions.  I haven't used postfix, but I had spamassassin working with exim4 on Debian sarge back in the day
<owen1> cclausen: what made switch from debian server to ubuntu?
<owen1> i am also curious about the differences between the two.
<cclausen> owen1: ubuntu has a stable release cycle and 5 year support on LTS releases
<cclausen> owen1: debian thinks "when it is ready" is a fine release schedule
<cclausen> debian is the base for ubuntu and many packages come directly from there, but debian doesn't have LTS releases and I'm pretrt lazy and don't like to upgrade that often.  I still have some dapper servers running too.
<jaypur> cclausen, i have this error for ssh http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33236
<jaypur> i don't know why i'm getting it... didn't do anything that never done b4
<cclausen> jaypur: did you just reinstall?  that error just means that youe ssh key has changed
<cclausen> it should tell you the line number in your known hosts file
<jaypur> cclausen, i got this error, removed everything and reinstalled and it's still
<cclausen> did you remove your known_hosts file?
<jaypur> yes but i can't find this file
<zorzar> cclausen: there are guides for everything out there, i wonder what the best solution is
<cclausen> should be ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<owen1> cclausen: are u working for someone or independent? also, do u pay canonical for support?
<cclausen> zorzar: there probably is no "best" solution.  There are just "works for me" solutions
<cclausen> owen1: I do not pay.  I fix problems myself
<cclausen> had to manually fix a bad nagios2 package... wasn;t sending emails out due to a path being wrong in teh default config
<owen1> cclausen: so why do u care about the LTS? isn't it for companies that need tech-support?
<jaypur> cclausen, it's empty...
<jaypur> grrr
<jaypur> arrgh
<cclausen> owen1: our campus policy says I must have "supported" OSes on the network
<cclausen> jaypur: ren your .ssh directory and try again
<cclausen> (obviously that could be bad if you use SSH keys)
<owen1> cclausen: so u'r the sysadmin for the campus. cool.  when r u planning to uprade to 10.4?
<cclausen> owen1: and yes, we might need to call for support one day.  good to know that I can if needed.  Much better than paying redhat upfront $50 per server.
<owen1> cclausen: great. so ubuntu is on a different route than red-hat, in that aspect.
<cclausen> owen1: in my opinion, yes
<owen1> cclausen: i just read that canonical are experimenting with admin certificates.
<cclausen> owen1: I also REALLY hate RPMs.  apt-get is much better about dependancies and there are more packages available in the repos
<jaypur> cclausen, why is this happening to me... never happened this before... how can i remove all things from ssh and reinstall it?
<cclausen> jaypur: its a client issue.  has nothing to do with the ssh packages themselves
<cclausen> jaypur: one whatever ssh client you are using, change the known_hosts file and remove the offending key
<Jota> Hello all!!   I've tried to upgrade my 8.04 server to 10.4, but it no sucess:   sudo do-release-upgradeChecking for a new ubuntu releaseNo new release found
<Jota> What is wrong??
<jaypur> cclausen, sorry if i'm a little bit dumb today, i'm having some family issues right here... so can you tell me please what should i do right now?
<zorzar> cclausen: ok thanks
<owen1> cclausen: how many machines do u manage and what is the strategy for installing/updating them? do u use some kind of a centeralized offline repository?
<cclausen> owen1: I just have about 13 ubuntu servers, most of them are old laptops in closets to act as DHCP servers
<cclausen> I do not currently have an automated deployment system
<cclausen> but I think I'll setup fai now that 10.04 is released
<jaypur> cclausen, i does not have the file .ssh
<jaypur> at ~/.ssh
<cclausen> jaypur: did you cd ~/; mv .ssh dot_ssh ?
<jaypur> at my home,... .ssh does not exist
<cclausen> jaypur: its hidden by default you are using ls -lA to look for it?
<jaypur> ls -lA
<cclausen> and you are doing this on your ssh client system were you are getting the error?  not the ssh server?
<jaypur> does not exist
<jaypur> i'm doing it directly to my server
<jaypur> physical
<cclausen> jaypur: pastebin your exact error message somewhere
<jaypur> i type ls -lA .ssh
<jaypur> is it correct?
<jaypur> sorry
<jaypur> =/
<cclausen> jaypur: please goto http://paste.ubuntu.com/  and paste the full error message
<jaypur> cclausen, i'm in my laptop, the error is in the pc.... the error is impossible  to access or does not extist
<Jota> Hello all!!
<Jota> I've tried to upgrade my 8.04 server to 10.4, but have no sucess:
<Jota> "sudo do-release-upgradeChecking for a new ubuntu releaseNo new release found"What is wrong??
<owen1> cclausen: can't find a lot of info about FAI but i'll look into it.
<Jota> The 10.4 LTS server is not available??
<Jota> Anyone has already done the upgrade from 8.04 to 10.4 ???
 * cclausen attempt to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 right now on a web server
<jaypur> cclausen, lol cd /home/user/.ssh does not exist lol
<cclausen> oh, jota. I just had your problem
<jaypur> ls -a is showing me
<cclausen> Jota: you need to read more carefully.  need to append --devel-release to that command
<cclausen> jaypur: paste your error message as I requested before.  I can't help you without seeing the real error message
<cclausen> Jota: ERR, SORRY
<jaypur> cclausen, the error message is: does now exist
<jaypur> not*
<cclausen> Jota: its --devel-release
<cclausen> jaypur: try the ssh command again
<Jota> ok...  but if I append -d, will I get the final release, or the RC (or beta) release???
<jaypur> aaaaah
<cclausen> Jota: the beta becomes the final release so you get both
<cclausen> Jota: I thinl everything is release right now though
<jaypur> why did i need to reinstall it... the last version of ubuntu all things worked right...
<cclausen> gah!  got not enough free disk space error...
<cclausen> this is not good...
<Jota> cclausen: are you sure about that?? I will get the final 10.4 release, as relesed yesterday??
<jaypur> cclausen, the file just does not exist, ~/.ssh
<Jota> or should I wait a few more days to do the upgrade??
<cclausen> Jota: you get whatever is in the repo now.  should be release by now
<cclausen> jaypur: ignore the file does not exist message. re-try the ssh command.  what error does ssh give you?
<jaypur> cclausen, what ssh command???
<cclausen> jaypur: the one you originally asked about
<cclausen> jaypur: or am I really confused?
<jaypur> cclausen, i'm tired and having some personal problems here, i'm really sorry to bother you
<jaypur> cclausen, i think i'll reinstall the ubuntu server
<jetole> Hey guys. I'm new to software raid. I just installed a new hard drive on a server and did a ubuntu install I told it to use raid1 for 2 disks but only one disk was connected. I want ro connect my old disk, boot the server and copy data from the old drive to the new one before I make the old one part of the raid. If I re connect the old drive and boot off the new one will it auto attach that disk to raid? I don't want to lose the data of the old disk ...
<jetole> ... before I copy it
<jaypur> cclausen, it's easier for me i think and i won't bother you... and at the instalation... i'll select to install the open ssh....
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572719 in kerberos-configs (main) "package krb5-config 1.23 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572719
<Jota> ok...
<Jota> and, another question: has anyone done the "do-release-upgrade" via ssh??
<cclausen> Jota: I did that before from dapper to hardy and it mostly worked...  I wouldn't do this from ssh on anything important
<cclausen> jetole: I think you want to make an offline backup before you do anything else
<cclausen> jetole: in general, all RAID solutions I've seen want to try and mirror the data immediately, clobering whatever was there previously
<jaypur> cclausen, I'll reinstall everything thanks for your help man
<jetole> cclausen: that sucks but ok
<jetole> cclausen: thats also piss poor programming since I didn't tell it which disk to use as the second one but I'm not hear to argue it. I just wanted to know
<cclausen> jetole: it might work fine, but I think you are better safe to make a backup before attempting anything
<cclausen> jetole: always err on the side of caution
<jetole> I don't have that option since it's a home server and not one at the office or data center but I will try booting off a live CD
<cclausen> jetole: you don't have backups ?  that is problem no matter where the server is at
<cclausen> and RAID is NOT a backup mechanism
<jetole> all our servers at work have 3ware cards except for some old Dell servers that have a dell rebranding of an adaptec I think
<cclausen> the Dells I use have PERC cards which are re-branded LSI controllers.  I have a custom built server with a nice areca controller too.
<jetole> cclausen: I know but I'm not rish
<jetole> these are PERC too but I thought it was adaptec
<jetole> poweredge 2950 III
<cclausen> 2950 II uses PERC6
<jetole> I think perc 5i but not sure
<jetole> oh
<cclausen> oh, you got the perc5?
<jetole> not if you have 2950 II with perc6 I don't
<cclausen> I have two 2950s with PERC5, but they are original, not the III version
<cclausen> our 2900 IIIs have PERC6
<jetole> then yeah I really doubt I have perc5 if you have perc6 in II
<cclausen> but I don;t have linux installed on any of the good server hardware, just in VMs and on old laptops
<cclausen> lspci would tell you for sure though
<jetole> cclausen: linux is our VM. Used to be ESXi 3.5 but I was disapointed in a lot of features and we migrated a year or so ago
<jetole> maybe 18 months
 * jetole checks
<cclausen> I use Hyper-V here.  don't like VMWare at all.
<aetaric> jetole: what features was it missing?
<jetole> 01:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 1078 (rev 04)
<cclausen> yep, LSI controller
<jetole> aetaric: I don't remember now
<aetaric> i've yet to find anything that esx(i) can't do.
<jetole> yeah I remember back when I made the change I had that argument with a bunch of guys in the vmware room
<cclausen> aetaric: Hyper-V has maximum CPU limits per VM as well as priority settings.  I didn't see that in VMWare
<jetole> I don't want to have it again
<jetole> glad it works for you
<aetaric> cclausen: it is in there. it is a more advanced feature.
<cclausen> ah, ok.  I figured they would add it somewhere.  I haven't looked at VMWare stuff since 2007
<aetaric> i just use it for vmotion....so...
<jetole> cclausen: well I know since I left they came out with vmware ESXi 4
<cclausen> and I still don't like the crazy network adapters that VMWare adds on teh guests
<cclausen> we don't have SAN gear here, so vmotion wouldn't work anyway
<aetaric> yeah... it is a bit complex...
<cclausen> I've not found an affordable multiple VLAN redundant SAN solution
<jetole> Ah I did our first SAN setup ~8 months ago and another one since
<jetole> one in the office and one in the DC
<aetaric> cclausen: you don't need a san.... iscsi would work, or nas
<cclausen> everything is designed to run on the same subnet in the same datacenter and I need cross-campus redundancy
<jetole> aetaric: iscsi is san
<cclausen> aetaric: yeah, but what is the point if its a single point of failure?
<cclausen> jetole: technically, iSCSI is just block-level storage.  we have software iSCSI targets on a few systems
<jetole> san is block level storage over networking
<jetole> san is almost more but iscsi is san
<cclausen> well, if you put it that way, yes, that is iSCSI
<jetole> *almost always
<jetole> as nas is filesystem over the net san is block level which covers iscsi and ata over eth
<jetole> I know it's rediulously simple san but it is san
<jetole> *rediculously
<jetole> still don't know if I spelled that right
<cclausen> jetole: I'm thinking more about the actual storage on the backend, not the protocol used
<jetole> you mean like clusters of DAS etc
<cclausen> sort-of
<cclausen> I mean the ability to migrate volumes betweens disks in different physical locations while the data is online
<cclausen> actual storage management
<cclausen> was looking at nexenta stuff, but it still cost a bit too much
<jetole> ah, for management we use linux
<jetole> we have some expensive file servers and maybe getting some DAS extensions later this year
<jetole> but linux does what we need
<cclausen> I use Microsoft Dfs for end-user network CIFS shares.  works very well for Windows clients
<jetole> oh god know
<jetole> I use DFS too
<cclausen> I guess I need to test if Linux has Dfs client support yet...
<jetole> I hate it
<jetole> no
<jetole> no it doesn't
<jetole> use openafs
<cclausen> haha
<cclausen> I'm a chanop on #openafs
<cclausen> :-)
<jetole> I hate dfs and when I get the time I will be replacing it with openafs
<jetole> I know very little about openafs but I use DFSr and I despise it
<cclausen> openafs doesn't have read-write replication
<jetole> thats what I was refering too, I forgot DFS does not mean DFSr
<cclausen> be aware of that
<cclausen> I do use the newer Dfs namespace and Dfs-R replication in 2003 R2
<cclausen> the older windows 2000 stuff kind of sucked bigtime
<jetole> I use DFSr on 2008
<jetole> I used it on 03
<jetole> not 2000
<jetole> brb
<cclausen> yeah, I need to upgrade to 2008
<cclausen> err, 2008 R2
<jetole> back
<jetole> yeah we don't have any R2 yet
<jetole> anyways, doesn't openafs do what DFSr does?
<cclausen> I'm doing the lucid upgrade on a 2008 R2 hyper-V VM right now...
<cclausen> no, openafs doesn't have ANY read-write replication at all
<cclausen> just read-only replication
<cclausen> and its not realtime
<cclausen> you need to manually "vos release"
<jetole> oh that sucks
<cclausen> yeah, pretty much
<cclausen> its on the roadmap for afs, but won't be production ready for a couple of years
<cclausen> so until I see something else, DfsR seems to be the best available for fairly low cost
<jetole> I use drbd mostly which does real time read/write at the block level which works great with ocfs and also you can do realtime io on glusterfs to more then two hosts but these are not windows options
<jetole> well glusterfs may be
<jetole> drbd definitly is not
<jetole> so with openafs you can only write on the master server?
<cclausen> sort-of
<cclausen> its worse than that
<cclausen> the afs client prefers the read-only volume be default
<cclausen> so the RW one has a different path
<jetole> your downplaying afs a lot for someone whose an op in that room
<cclausen> well, its useful, but not as a Dfs replacement
<cclausen> especially for read-write replication
<cclausen> and its worse than that, I'm hosting the afs conference this year: http://workshop.openafs.org
<jetole> sounds to me like the only real perk is cross platform deployment but what situation would say openafs is good for. Like what type of real world usage would you recommend openafs for?
<cclausen> well, I just tried an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 and that failed catastrophically.  apaprently the installer didn't like my old kernel...
<cclausen> jetole: if you are using it for read-only distribution
<jetole> meh, I gave up on the upgrade option years ago. I always do fresh installs now
<cclausen> I know a company that uses AFS to globally deploy new software to a large number of servers in 2 seconds
<cclausen> AFS callbacks ensure that new data is read at the same time across all of the servers
<jetole> what about say, web content on a server farm?
<cclausen> that too
<cclausen> pictage does that
<jetole> and I would run openafs server on the same host as ftp
<cclausen> you should probably ask more in #openafs
<cclausen> we're probably way off topic for this channel
<jetole> another night. I'm going to bed in 10
<jaypur> cclausen, re installing :D almost done
<cclausen> jaypur: cool
<cclausen> I also re-started the upgrade process
<cclausen> I first installed the default linux-image-generic kernel in 8.04.  I think I'll have better luck with this than the self-built xen kernel I was using before...
<jaypur> hm
<cclausen> (luckily going backwards is easywith a VM)
<jaypur> the 10.4 is with a new resolution i think
<cclausen> probably different video drivers
<jaypur> cclausen, finished....
<jaypur> now i need to see the ssh if it's working...
<cclausen> excellent.  I'm getting farther in this install too.  I think that the installer crashed on me last time and my system was half upgraded
<jaypur> now i'll change the ssh port
<cclausen> jaypur: why are you changing the ssh port?
<jaypur> because my internet service blocks ports like 22, 80....
<jaypur> sux BRAZILIAN INTERNET lol
<cclausen> ah, ok
<cclausen> that is a good reason :-)
<jaypur> changed
<jaypur> do i need to restart ssh?
<cclausen> I would
<jaypur> how do i restart the app:?
<cclausen> invoke-rc2.d ssh restart
<cclausen> restarts the sshd server
<cclausen> err, hmm. might not be a "2" in the command
<jaypur> why the invoke-rc2.d?
<cclausen> its invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<cclausen> same as running /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<jaypur> damn i can't connect
<cclausen> what error ?
<jaypur> ssh: connect to host IP port 1010: Connection refused
<cclausen> firewall ?
<jaypur> aaaaaaaw noooo
<jaypur> not again
<jaypur> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<jaypur> now i restarted the app right
<cclausen> what client are you sshing from?
<jaypur> ...
<jaypur> and again
<cclausen> yes, that is an expected error
<jaypur> from ubuntu the normal ssh
<cclausen> you are sshing from your ssh to your server ?
<jaypur> here we go again
<cclausen> (e.g. to localhost ?)
<jaypur> im sshing LOL from my laptop to my server
<jaypur> same internet
<cclausen> you need to change the known_hosts file on the laptop
<cclausen> this error has nothing to do with the server side at all
<jaypur> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<jaypur> at the laptop
<jaypur> lol
<jaypur> ommfg
<jaypur> YTEAAAH
<jaypur> YEAH
<jaypur> IT WORKED
<jaypur> cclausen, i love you man ahahhaa
<cclausen> this is what I was trying to say before
<cclausen> :-)
<jaypur> aaah sorry man i was at a bad time
<jaypur> now i took a bath and everything is cool at my house
<jaypur> i was having some problems
<jaypur> sorry
<jaypur> now i'll configurate apache yeaahh
<owen1> cclausen: thanks for helping us here
<cclausen> no problem
<cclausen> I'm watching do-release-upgrade do its thing...
<owen1> yeah, i am installing it as well now-
<owen1> do u use vbox to manage vms?
<owen1> i want to learn to use the text-based client of vbox
<cclausen> I only run VMs in Microsoft products myself, Hyper-V and Virtual Server
<owen1> so i can manage it with screen
<cclausen> yeah, that sounds like a good plan
<owen1> ok
<cclausen> I wish I had a text interface to hyper-v that I knew how to use
<cclausen> (there is powershell, but I haven't learned all that stuff yet...)
<owen1> if u'll swith to vbox i'll be happy to blog my progress so others will learn it.
<cclausen> write a blog post or something
<cclausen> or write something on the community forums
<jaypur> it works
<jaypur> now should i install mysql, phpmyadmin, php5 and no-ip?
<jaypur> >D
<cclausen> hmm.. does anyone know how to get rid of graphical 10.04 boot screen and get a text log?
<jaypur> hmmm
<jaypur> i think you can do that at start up manager
<jaypur> or editing the grub dunno
<cclausen> ok
<cclausen> whatever graphical mode is in use now is basically useless in Hyper-V
<owen1> %s/s/php5/ruby
<owen1> cclausen: i did it in 9.10.
<jaypur> sudo apt-get install mysql?
<owen1> cclausen: i deleted a file from /etc/init.d
<jaypur> is it ok?
<cclausen> jaypur: yeah, that should work
<owen1> cclausen: but i can't remember it's name
<cclausen> owen1: I wouldn't do that
<cclausen> it can end badly
<cclausen> if you want to prevent something from running, uninstall the package
<jaypur> mysql php5, phpmyadmin... i think thats all i need
<owen1> cclausen: maybe the package is called gdm? not sure..
<cclausen> or update-rc.d -f remove <filename>
<cclausen> gdm is the graphical login screen
<jaypur> scp comes with ssh right?
<cclausen> should
<cclausen> openssh-client I think
<jaypur> i need to transfer some files
<jaypur> when i was "noob" at the server, i used the ubuntu desktop to manage the files
<jaypur> now i can do it remotly...
<cclausen> dpkg -S `which scp` -> openssh-client: /usr/bin/scp
<owen1> cclausen: didn't u asked to get rid of the graphical login screen?
<jaypur> and i want to transfer again remotly... and use all text based
<cclausen> owen1: yes
<cclausen> oh, I see, you were trying to answer
<cclausen> not that screen
<jaypur> i thing is...
<cclausen> its the boot one
<cclausen> before gdm loads
<owen1> cclausen: r u talking about desktop or server?
<cclausen> owen1: server
<owen1> cclausen: is the server coming with gdm?
<cclausen> not that I can tell
<cclausen> its before gdm would load
<cclausen> its a screen with the words Ubuntu 10.04 in the middle
<cclausen> maybe it is grub
<cclausen> I will have to look around
<owen1> cclausen: why do u want to get rid of it?
<cclausen> the screen updates at like one line in 5 seonds
<cclausen> very annoying to try and use
<cclausen> e.g. the video mode is too slow to use
<jaypur> to run a complete web server...
<jaypur> what do i need? mysql, phpmyadmin, php5.... anything else????
<owen1> real web sevrer runs on ruby (-:
<cclausen> jaypur: apache2 is a real webserver
<cclausen> you don't need php or mysql
<owen1> jaypur: u might need nginx/apache
<cclausen> well, ht grub2 install rendered my vm unbootable
<cclausen> time to find an iso to boot from...
<jaypur> because some applications need mysql... but when i look at the tutorial they tell to install phpmyql some sh*t like that
<owen1> cclausen: u use alternace CD, correct?
<owen1> alternate
<handheldCar> jaypur: http://suds.blogsite.org/content/installing-drupal-run-home
<jaypur> handheldCar, thanks
<cclausen> I use the server cd
<cclausen> oh no.  not drupal!
<cclausen> that is the way to much pain
<cclausen> vi and html files are all you need
<cclausen> much safer that way
<handheldCar> well it's good to learn cms
<cclausen> maybe, but its a pain to keep up to date
<cclausen> and can quickly turn into a security problem
<handheldCar> it's praised as easy, but it becomes a pita every now and then.
<owen1> jaypur: might be a good read for you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH?action=show&redirect=SSHHowto
<jaypur> owen1, bookmarked!
<jaypur> scp: .: not a regular file
<jaypur> everything is going wrong and i do all the same HAHAHA
<handheldCar> What is scp?
<jaypur> it's an app to transfer files from your pc to your server by ssh
<handheldCar> what are you copying? I just download things to my server.
<jaypur> a .zip
<jaypur> i really need to copy it now because i have to go to sleep and start the server lol
<jaypur> counter strike server lol
<owen1> handheldCar: short for secure copy
<owen1> jaypur: you can also use it to get stuff from your server.
<handheldCar> i use sftp username@server.ip.address
<jaypur> yea i now
<handheldCar> put filename.zip
<jaypur> handheldCar, but you need to configure the ports for ftp? or get a ftp client?
<owen1> scp -r <folder> username@server.ip
<jaypur> i want to transfer a file from my pc to the server
<handheldCar> sftp is part of ssh
<jaypur> scp -P 1010 /home/users/file.zip user@ipadress: /home/user
<handheldCar> u shouldn't have to specify either home directory path.
<jaypur> what should i do?
<handheldCar> one of the above and report back
<jaypur> lol it's working now
<handheldCar> :)
<jaypur> but didn't put any path to the server, it will tranfer to what folder?
<handheldCar> ~
<owen1> jaypur: home i believe
<jaypur> thanks
<owen1> it's so simple, ah?
<jaypur> i've already done it... but i forgot... hahaha
<jaypur> i love linux
<jaypur> :)
<jaypur> tomorrow i'll set the mysql...
<jaypur> i'm too tired...
<jaypur> i'll just set the counter-strike server on
<owen1> cclausen: i found this link to automate deployment of many ubuntus. might be helpful insteald of FAI - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomatedNodeDeployment
<jaypur> now i'll sleep
<jaypur> thanks a lot guys
<jaypur> you made my day
<owen1> come back tomorrow!
<jaypur> yeah
<jaypur> just got back
<jaypur> i was brushing my teeth
<jaypur> i think my server is faster now
<jaypur> i put
<jaypur> nice -n -20 to counter-strike server
<jaypur> now it's aaaaaaaaall riteee
<jaypur> thanks a lot everyone
<owen1> come back after flossing
<jaypur> have a good nite, and weekend....
<jaypur> hahahaha
<owen1> it's actually double meaning - floss = free libra and open source
<jaypur> lol
<jaypur> nice
<jaypur> now i'll go
<jaypur> bye man
<jaypur> see ya
<owen1> take core
<owen1> care
<cclausen> ok, not a fan of grub2
<owen1> cclausen: what's going on?
<cclausen> got grub1 reinstalled
<cclausen> and system is booted
<cclausen> seeing why apache isn't starting now
<cclausen> something about suexec requiring a wrapper
<owen1> you uninstalled grub2?
<cclausen> no
<cclausen> I booted to a boot cd to fix grub
<cclausen> the chain load works
<cclausen> the remove legacy part does not
<cclausen> apparently there is a new apache2-suexec package
<cclausen> I'd consider having suexec in config files and the upgrade not installing the package a bug
<owen1> why do u use apache forL
<owen1> ?
<cclausen> why do I use apache?
<cclausen> its a web server
<cclausen> I need one
<owen1> nginx is better in terms of cpu usage - http://www.joeandmotorboat.com/2008/02/28/apache-vs-nginx-web-server-performance-deathmatch/
<owen1> and it's very easy to configure
<cclausen> no, its not
<cclausen> I need mod_auth_kerb
<cclausen> and I need suexec functionality
<owen1> got it
<cclausen> and does that handle .htaccess files?
<cclausen> I've seen people use nginx as a proxty, but I don't think it is a good general web server for a multi-user hosting environment
<owen1> i want to install it but not sure about multi-user hosting
<mikelifeguard> Why is allowing PHP in ~/public_html when mod_userdir is enabled considered a security risk?
<cclausen> b/c any user can access any others user's code
<cclausen> unless you take care to really lock down php
<cclausen> and you can't use suexec with mod_php
<cclausen> (I use mod_fcgid and suexec for php)
<mikelifeguard> How could one user access another user's PHP code? (you mean to edit right?)
<mikelifeguard> I suppose they might allow that by accident, or not knowing what chmod o+w does
<cclausen> no
<cclausen> if the web server can read it, I can read it
<cclausen> I can grab files that list things like mysql database passwords
<cclausen> don't need write acces to cause problems
<cclausen> and ifthe web server has write access its a problem
<mikelifeguard> ah, right
<AdamDV> Any one got any guides on compiling apache2 on 10.04?
<AdamDV> (Or any version)
<ScottK> Why not just use the packaged version?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572792 in php5 (main) "php5 is 5.3, but not fully supported by Drupal6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572792
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572860 in dbconfig-common (main) "package dbconfig-common 1.8.44ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572860
<Bilge_> Assuming that `host` gets its information from the locally running `named`, how can I flush the cache so that it picks up an entry that every other DNS server is seeing
<Bilge_> Also I don't know why it would cache a not found response so aggressively, but that's a separate issue
<Schmidt> Bilge_: Shouldn't a caching DNS go out and fetch unknown DNS entrie ?
<Schmidt> from its DNS :)
<Bilge_> What
<owen1>  i usually delete /etc/init/gdm.conf so i will not see the graphical login manager and have a text-based login. is this the correct way?
<Schmidt> owen1: You could just disable the gdm and/or xdm from the init system
<uvirtbot> New bug: #572881 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572881
<johnlvpl_> Question: can Ubuntu Server feed an internet style cafe?
<johnlvpl_> Johnlvpl
<owen1> Schmidt: can u elaborate?
<Schmidt> owen1: there is a tool called update-rc.d which one can use to disable for example gdm
<Schmidt> used like "$ update-rc.d gdm remove"
<owen1> Schmidt: awesome
<Schmidt> owen1: and I should upgrade the server to 10.04 soon :)
<johnlvpl> Guys is ubuntu server be appropriate to run an internet café
<wathek> hello all
<wathek> from where can I get the pxe files for the lucid ?
<owen1> johnlvpl: yes. the internet cafe module was added since 9.04
<owen1> lucid was installed, i am restarting and hopefully will u see u all in 40 seconds (-:
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone tried lvm install with lucid because i've tried twice and /root doesn't get recognised, not sure if it is a problem with lucid or grub considering in 8.04 I had lilo as my loader, anyone had the same issue?
<owen1> works!
<johnlvpl> Hi guys can ubuntu server run an internet cafe
<RoyK> johnlvpl: don't see why not - even win95 could do that :)
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone tried lvm install with lucid because i've tried twice and /root doesn't get recognised, not sure if it is a problem with lucid or grub considering in 8.04 I had lilo as my loader, anyone had the same issue?
<RoyK> Pirate_Hunter: it doesn't help very much to repeat the question - people usually can read
<johnlvpl> royk: I want to steer away from a windows environment and have something that is secure; reliable and has the appropriate monitoring tools
<RoyK> if they can't, it matters even less :þ
<RoyK> johnlvpl: do you want the server as the router/proxy or what?
<RoyK> thin terminals?
<johnlvpl> royk: was looking at a solution that offers desktops, thin clients and a wifi access
<RoyK> look into LTSP
<RoyK> if wifi access is something you're gonna sell, dunno any standard solution, but it should be trivial to write one
<johnlvpl> looking at ltsp now thanks royk
<owen1> Pirate_Hunter: i just installed xubuntu lucid
<RoyK> Pirate_Hunter: /root or /?
<RoyK> Pirate_Hunter: is /boot on a separate filesystem?
<Pirate_Hunter> RoyK, yup
<RoyK> yup what?
<Pirate_Hunter> RoyK, im doing a raid 0 with lvm, /boot is on raid1, the rest on 0, on top of that I've got lvm as i.e. /, /home, /var... etc but /root is the only one not being recognised on boot
<RoyK> out of interest - why would you have /root on a separate filesystem?
<RoyK> also, raid 0 is playing with matches and petrol
<RoyK> disks die, it's in their nature
<Pirate_Hunter> RoyK,, why wouldn't I? It is the setup I chose on top of that the only thing I can find for my problem on google is this link http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2183075.html but I aint using a powerpc. On top of that raid 0 works quite well under 8.04 wouldn't know why lucid would be any different aand this are new disks
<RoyK> Pirate_Hunter: /root should be on / since you want it to exist in case of a non-root-filesystem failure
<RoyK> raid0 surely works, I'm not saying that, but it's not really safe
<Pirate_Hunter> RoyK, /root is mounted as / just typed it as /root as its simpler to understand in my opinion, I understand 0 aint the most safest but for what I am doing it is a good choice, just wondering if you would know why / isn't being picked up instead sending me to busybox intiframs
<RoyK> might be a grub2 failure
<RoyK> there have been boot problems with grub2, at least in the alpha/beta stages of lucid
<owen1> cclausen had some issues with grub2 a few hours ago
<jaypur> owen1, :D
<jaypur> cclausen, :D
<Pirate_Hunter> I'm suspecting it could be grub could never get it working on 8.04 so went by the default choice of lilo as I gave up installing grub manually, however lucid doesn't give an option for lilo. Well im wiping the disks again and will try to the procedure again hopefully I'll be able to identify the problem
<Database> I've come across a very strange problem with my server. I just upgraded it from 9.10 to 10.04, and the server is now no longer booting - can't SSH in, no video is being displayed on the physical monitor, not responding to pings. The hard drive is active, as I can hear it, and there appears to be some sort of network activity, but I cannot interact with the machine at all.
<mcas> Database: du you have a serial port on the server?
<Database> mcas: Not that I know of.
<Database> The server's an old IBM NetVista, see.
<mcas> can you boot into a live cd
<Database> I would have to check - the CD drive wasn't responding, but I think that's simply because it wasn't plugged in. Hold on, I'll go try.
<Database> Hmm. It looks like there's not even any video output at POST.
<mcas> but POST is still readable?
<Database> No.
<Database> There's no output at all.
<Database> I turn the server on, everything spins up - the CD drive, the hard drive - but there's no indication as to what it's actually trying to do.
<mcas> strange idea but ... is it possible that the video card is broken?
<Database> I hope not - it's onboard!
<Database> But it is a distant possibility that it's somehow been fried without me noticing.
<Database> I suppose the logical next step would be to dig up a graphics card and see what happens.
<martinjh99> I have enabled mod_rewrite with a2enmod rewrite and restarted apache...  Is there anything else I need to do to get rewrite working...?
<martinjh99> I seem to remember I had to change a setting somewhere but can't remember where...
<Falc> change AllowOverride in sites-available/<config file>
<martinjh99> Have done still working - Druapl is saying it is not configured...
<martinjh99> not working
<Database> have you restarted again?
<martinjh99> yup
<wathek> hello all I'm configuring a PDC but when I try to add a Windows machine to the Domain I put the username/password of the domain admin and it says the username is unavailble
<RoyK> wathek: I guess #samba would be of more help
<wathek> RoyK, ther's no samba 3 for lucid ?
<PirosB3__> Hi all, i am a happy user of ubuntu server, currently 8.04 , which benefits are there of upgrAding to 10.4? Thanks
<joschi> Pirate_Hunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Server/TechSpecs/new plus the things mentioned in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<joschi> meh, I meant Piros83__ but I was obviously too late
<wathek> I got a problem I couldn't login to my ubuntu-server it says  Login tamed out after 60 seconds
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573048 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573048
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573049 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573049
<Pupeno> Any recommendations on how to backup Amazon EC2 instances?
<bluethundr_> I need to purge courier-authdaemon so I can rebuild it from source so I can work around an incompatibility in an old packaged version. but when I try to do that I get this error: http://pastebin.com/wiBbvUC8
<bluethundr_> any thoughts/hints?
<marshall> i just installed dovecot-postfix, how do i create email users?
<PirosB3_> i all, i am a happy user of ubuntu server, currently 8.04 , which benefits are there of upgrAding to 10.4? Thanks
<jaypur> PirosB3_, the main benefit i saw was the screen resolution, and i think it's faster
<PirosB3_> Great :) although i dont hAve X installed, only ssh. Do you think upgrade could screw something? Thanks :D jaypur
<jaypur> PirosB3_,  look my friend...
<ukev> Hi, I've installed ubuntu 10.04 and migrated my kvm guests from gentoo, but now they are not working anymore
<ukev> the error is: internal error cannot parse QEMU version number in ''
<ukev> what does that mean?
<jaypur> i don't know, i can't give you a word that would screw anything... but... dependes how you upgrade it i think... i use X with ssh.... i installed nautilus at my server so i start ssh -X ip... and sudo nautilus :)
<jaypur> PirosB3_,
<ukev> I could not found anything, also I could not found a bug in launchpad
<RoyK> ukev: it probably means "I'm allegic to gentoo! go away!"
<ukev> the guests are ubuntu...
<PirosB3_> Thanks jaypur
<jaypur> PirosB3_, you're welcome :D
<RoyK> ukev: sorry - I just don't know - don't use kvm
<RoyK> s/don/I don/
<ukev> RoyK, I thought kvm is the preffered way for virtual machines in ubuntu since it dropped support for xen and openvz and a few more..
<Jeeves_> ukev: It is
<ukev> (btw. I'm using kvm with libvirt)
<Jeeves_> RoyK just isn't using it
<ukev> and it seems like a libvirt error message
<ukev> I tried to start the virtual machine with virsh and through virt-manager - both times same error message, I also created a new virtual machine because I thought the config file syntax has changed but there is the same error message
<AdamDV> ukev: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/490370 http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294169 http://osdir.com/ml/libvir-list/2009-05/msg00192.html http://www.mail-archive.com/libvirt-users@redhat.com/msg00107.html
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 490370 in libvirt "Cannot start guest with emulator wrapper" [Undecided,Invalid]
<AdamDV> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=internal+error+cannot+parse+QEMU+version+number+in+ubuntu
<RoyK> is kvm really as good as xen these days?
<AdamDV> RoyK: Not from my expierence
<AdamDV> Xen is far superior for 99% of things.
<AdamDV> Especially for VPS's.
<ukev> AdamDV, thanks, I found these ressources, too, but I could not find a solution in it. I don't want to pass usb inside a machine and I don't need a wrapper script
<AdamDV> Heh.
<ukev> ok, I figured out that it will start if I disable apparmor like the one in the launchpad bugreport, but I don't use any custom wrapper script
<ukev> the emulator entry points to /usr/bin/kvm
<ukev> ok it works now after removing the <emulator> tag
<ukev> thanks
<AdamDV> Anyone know what Ubuntus apache2 --prefix is?
<PhoenixSTF> hello i need to change the colors of the Server terminal any leeds?
<AdamDV> PhoenixSTF: Your $PS1 variable, and your ~/.bashrc
<AdamDV> And your terminal profile ;)
<PhoenixSTF> so i gotta change the .bashrc file
<AdamDV> yES
<AdamDV> *Yes :|
<PhoenixSTF> any simpler way?? its a work my brother gotta do for school so there is no simpler way?
<AdamDV> No.
<AdamDV> Unless you change your terminal profile.
<PhoenixSTF> and everytime i reboot the server the collors will stay?
<AdamDV> Yes
<AdamDV> But, only you will see them.
<PhoenixSTF> ya but thats on command screen not on gui
<PhoenixSTF> so no problem right
<PhoenixSTF> well ive give a try
<PhoenixSTF> thanks a lot adam
<PhoenixSTF> :D
<PhoenixSTF> cheers m8
<AdamDV> I should check my screen more often :/
<wtfplymouth> after nearly 2 days of trying still no sucess of automatically skipping mount errors on boot with 10.04
<cclausen> AdamDV: where you asking for apache2 --prefix at compile time?
<AdamDV> cclausen: Nevermind, I've decided to rebuild the deb instead of compiling
<cclausen> AdamDV: you can apt-get source for the packages and look at the rules file
<cclausen> I don't think there is a single --prefix.  more likely various places where specificed to match debian policy
<AdamDV> cclausen: Thats what I did :)
<cclausen> what did you need to change?
<cclausen> b/c just rebuilding the deb straight up is the same as just installing the provided package
<AdamDV> --suexec-docroot and --suexec-html
<AdamDV> I changed those two in the debian/rules
<cclausen> there is now a custom suexec package
<AdamDV> And incremented the version and wrote my changes in the changelog.
<cclausen> that I thought let you do things like that
<AdamDV> If there is, its too late now.
<AdamDV> But, Its still a good idea to rebuild the deb, because I'm going to put it on around 100 or so servers.
<cclausen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/apache2-suexec-custom
<AdamDV> (Were setting up a hosting infrastructure)
 * AdamDV clicks
<cclausen> using it in more places I'd say its better to NOT rebuild it yourself so that normal security updates will apply
<AdamDV> Hmm
<AdamDV> How would I use apache2-suexec-custom ?
<Jeeves_Moss> just wondering how to restart authdaemond.  I'm getting this error.  http://pastebin.com/f9vTy7V7
<AdamDV> cclausen: If I install apache2-suexec-custom do I also have to install apache2-suexec
<failover> I'm tryng to install Lucid 10.04 64b from pendrive in a hp proliant DL 145 G3, but after choose a keyboard layaut, i can't go ahead because the instaler can't find the packages in a "cd-rom"
<failover> Am i missing someting ?
<failover> i'm think that is impossible for the instaler detect a cd-rom if the machine dosen't have one...
<failover> i build the bootable usb using unetbootin, any tips ?
<cclausen> AdamDV: I am not sure.  I assume it would pull it in as a dependancy if it was needed also
<AdamDV> W00T!
<AdamDV> nano on Lucid has syntax highlighting :D
<cclausen> failover: is there a netinstall package that you can put on the usb drive instead of using a cd-rom based one?
<failover> cclausen, i already got a solution,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<failover> cclausen, i start the install with this command: "install cdrom-detect/try-usb=true
<amstan> hey, can you guys help me with a noob question, i tought i understanded this, but apparently i don't
<amstan> I can't write stuff on a folder in my server for some reason
<amstan> hold on, i'll post it on pastebin
<cclausen> amstan: that isn't very descriptive at all
<amstan> http://pastebin.com/RxkgVCPs
<amstan> cclausen: that link should provide more info
<cclausen> amstan: the "+" in the ls output means there are ACLs on the files
<amstan> cclausen: yes, i want to add that too
<amstan> cclausen: http://pastebin.com/AGcEkhHX
<amstan> i just did a chmod 770 on all of those files
<amstan> i tought they should of changed the acls
<cclausen> man acl
<cclausen> man setfacl
<cclausen> man getfacl
<cclausen> and see if that helps
<cclausen> chmod won't change the ACLs
<cclausen> that is kind of the point of the ACLs
<amstan> cclausen: so i'm to understand that they'll complement eachother and unless both give permissions for something, the action is denied
<cclausen> yeah, basically
<amstan> ok
<cclausen> you can setfacl --remove-all to get rid of the ACLs, but this can have complications.
<cclausen> you might need to run that as root, assuming you have root access
<amstan> yes
<cclausen> (or your computer may use a different ACL scheme entirely)
<cclausen> looks like your ACLs only allow write to the owner
<amstan> another question, is it possible that some sftp clients will ignore the acl settings?
<cclausen> what do you mean ignore?
<cclausen> most sftp clients won't know that ACLs exist
<amstan> ok, nvm that
<cclausen> but they won't allow you to just write there anyway
<amstan> i still have the same issue with the denied
<amstan> i just did a --remove-all
<cclausen> are you sure it worked?
<amstan> getfacl still reports group::r-x
<amstan> wait.. what?
<amstan> even the chmod is wrong now
<cclausen> try with setfacl -d --remove-all
<cclausen> let me ask, why were acls setup in the first place?
<cclausen> if you don't want them, don't use them
<amstan> cclausen: because i have multiple users writing files to places
<cclausen> you can remove "acl" from the mount options in fstab and reboot
<amstan> it's usually through stuff like samba
<cclausen> normal unix permissions should work for most cases
<cclausen> unless you have a specific reason to use them
<cclausen> I mean they work, but you have to know what you are doing
<amstan> well.. the problem i have is that when a user creates a new file, none of the other users can edit it
<amstan> and it's supposed to be a public folder
<cclausen> so create a group for the users, put everyone in it
<cclausen> and have th user chmod g+w
<cclausen> and possibly chgrp it if needed
<amstan> they usually do the file stuff through samba
<cclausen> oh, well, that is a different problem if its through samba
<amstan> it's a family server, i can't expect my mom or dad to chmod stuff
<cclausen> erad the samba docs to figure out how to set the acls correctly
<vraa_> i think cclausen has it right, if your family is on windows, you take their usernames, and create the same usernames on the solaris, put them in a group, and chmod/chgrp the folder with the group's goahead
<vraa_> i am on that part right now setting up a zfs fileserver, i am going to try to get osol added to a win2k8r2 active directory and get idmap to do all the stuff
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573166 in samba (main) "package winbind 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.6 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573166
<vraa_> oops sorry i thought you were using zfs
<vraa_> although the same might apply
<amstan> here's a problem i had: i uploaded photos on the server with samba, and all the files would just get alex:alex 775
<amstan> same with sftp
<amstan> so nobody else could edit them, even if the parent dir was writable by others
<amstan> acls seem to be working
<cclausen> vraa_: unless I'm missing something, there is no native zfs support for linux
<vraa_> ya sorry i thought we were talking about osol
<cclausen> vraa_: this channel is titled ubuntu-server
<cjs> Is there an image from which I can install that VM-optimized kernel, rather than the standard one?
<cclausen> there is jeos version of ubuntu
<cclausen> not sure if its been updated for 10.04 yet or not though
<cjs> Ah, I think that is the one, isn't it?
<kklimonda> 2/b 18
<kklimonda> heh
<cclausen> I'm using the linux-image-generic under Hyper-V and it seems to work
<cjs> Oh, it does work. I'm just looking for something efficient.
 * amstan is installing zoneminder
<cjs> This whole mess happened because I decided to take the "easy" way out and use vmbuilder to build VMs. Which turns out, if you're not using bog-standard options, to just completely ignore what you asked for half the time. Of course you only find out ten or fifteen minutes later.
<AdamDV> amstan: whats zoneminder?
<scar> so jeos is better to use for a VM than standard ubuntu-server?
<amstan> AdamDV: this cool video security program
<amstan> it has a web interface
<AdamDV> nise
<amstan> so you can install cameras around the house and so on
<amstan> yeah, look it on wikipedia
<cjs> Yeah, the jeos kernel (which is just a standard package, if I understand correctly) is leaner and uses virtual devices in preference to emulated "real" ones.
<scar> you add '--flavour virtual' to the vmbuilder's options
<amstan> btw, anyone know how to fix the "'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'" error?
<amstan> i reinstalled the os, but copied over the /var/lib/mysql/ folder
 * scar wonders if --flavor works
<amstan> so the user account has a different password, where can i find what password ubuntu is trying to use?
<cjs> scar: Yes, but vmbuilder has been my Big Pain In The Ass for like a day now, which is why I'm wanting to avoid it. Though if you can make it work for me, I will send you money for beer.
<RoyK> --add-colourful-flowers
<scar> cjs, what else has been a problem?
<cjs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/573171
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 573171 in vm-builder "vmbuilder sometimes ignores --raw option" [Undecided,New]
<cjs> It's simple, I would think. I want to build on a block device (in this case, an LVM volume). I want it to use the whole darn thing.
<cjs> But I think that vmbuilder's command line parsing (and I only got to this after misery with using an options file) is so buggy that it's rather hopeless for me to try to get it to build what I want.
 * amstan has fixed his mysql problem
<scar> hmmm... well i will be setting up a server with several VM's so i'll see what happens.  i want to figure out how to use the free space in my volume group as a hard drive and have the VM directly make partitions in it
<cjs> scar: You don't want the *VM* to make partitions in it. Just make a logical volume for each "drive" you want to use in a VM, and pass those in as the "drives" for VMs.
<cjs> Does that make sense?
<gsfs> what would be the natural steps to make sound work after install a fresh ubuntu server edition?  I did install alsa-utils. turned the sound up, but get no sound
<gsfs> using mocp for testing sound.. server will become mpd server if I get the sound to work
<gsfs> btw  the package speaker-test would be nice to have in 10.04 too :)
<scar> cjs, i want the VM to make partitions on it, then i can easily resize. i've done what you said but, on the host, the logical volumes still show up as one big unallocated volume
<scar> i think iwant to use a logical volume pool, but i can get it defined right.
<scar> http://libvirt.org/storage.html#StorageBackendLogical
<AdamDV> msantos: Hey! I thought I was the only one in Toronto to use Ubuntu.
<cjs> scar: Oh, there's tricks with a loopback mount to actually get the partitions.
<cjs> The issue here is that the Linux loopback concept, unlike the BSD one, does not treat the new device as a real disk with a partition table, but as just a partition. But of course when you pass that partition in as a "disk" to KVM, it treats it like a disk.
<cjs> But you can confirm pretty easily that you really do have a partition table there. Do an install on to an LVM volume, and then "fdisk -l" it. You'll see a partition table.
<scar> so, when i want to increase the size of a partition in a VM, i can still increase the size of the logical volume. then i can resize within the VM?
<gsfs> would sound work out of the box normally on a ubunut server??
<gsfs> or do I have to install and tweak to make thing workl??
<cjs> scar: Right.
 * scar still wonders what a logical volume <pool> would be for
<DanC> should "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD" work as documented in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades ?
<cjs> I'm contemplating that as a strategy for my next try. Install the standard 5GB partition on the logical volume, and then expand it to fill the rest of the logical volume in some way. Clearly not while the LVM is running, given that it's the root....
<DanC> it starts downloading from the net no matter what I do
<cjs> scar: do you have a reference for the idea of a logical volume pool?
<cjs> (I know RAID and disk crap pretty well after 20 years of sysadmin....)
<scar> cjs, just that libvirt.org link above...
<cjs> DanC: It will, I believe, always download even newer stuff from the net after it installs the versions from the CD.
<DanC> frustrating, since there's a dialog that asks if I want that and promises not to use the net at all if I say no
<cjs> scar: Ah!
<cjs> DanC: have you considered unplugging the network cable? :-)
<DanC> I did 'ifdown eth0'
<DanC> and it said "failed to download [zillions of packages]"
<cjs> DanC: Let me clarify here: you were using the installer?
<DanC> I was using: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<cjs> scar: That's brill. Libvert can just as easily allocate chunks of an LVM VG as files in a directory. Great.
<DanC> is there a more direct path, using aptitude or the like?
<scar> cjs, that's what i thought but i can't figure how to use that <pool> block
<cjs> DanC: Not sure what that means. What I was thinking of is basically that if you tell your installer that you have network connectivity, it will try to download stuff. Otherwise it won't.
<DanC> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" is the command given under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<DanC> i.e. "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD"
<cjs> scar: You're working with a VG that's already defined and up and running?
<cjs> scar: if that's the case, just <pool type="logical"><name>MyVG</name></pool> should be all you need....
<gsfs> used hours and hours moving music into my new mpd server, and now sound doesnt want to work :\  I dont really know how to start troubleshoot, but alsamixer finds soundcard (irq 17) and everything looks fine,  but no sound.  testing with mocp .. anyone who's good at this here who can give a hint?
<DanC> I can only sympathize, gsfs
<DanC> sound is working for me these days, but I've had plenty of trouble like that in the past
<scar> cjs, yes. i tried that... i put it into my vm's XML file in /etc/libvirt/qemu/vm.xml but it disappears when i redefine the xml with virsh
<cjs> scar: Doesn't that go in that storage.xml or whatever file?
<scar> cjs, i don't know
<scar> i couldn't find any info where it actually goes
<cjs> As in, /etc/libvirt/storage/default.xml?
<axisys> how do I upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 in one jump ?
<cjs> Yes, I'm almost certain.
<DanC> trying cdromupgrade again... here's the  "Include latest updates from the Internet?" dialog text: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/208565/ . note "If you answer 'no' here, the network is not used at all."
<cjs> (How did I find out about that file? etckeeper is your friend. :-))
<scar> cjs, so there is already a <pool type=dir> in there... should i just delete that whole thing? or add another <pool> block underneath?
<scar> i don't store images in directories...
<cjs> I'd probably add another. Is there any reason to kill the current one?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573206 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "upstart script does not load AppArmor profile" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573206
<axisys> sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release downloads the karmic.tar.gz .. i was expecting it dowload lucid.tar.gz
<DanC> so I pick no, but then I get a "Do you want to start the upgrade?" dialog that says "You have to download a total of 1,209M."
<cjs> I'd guess that the GUI gives you choices and so on...is that what you're using?
<cjs> I'm actually tempted to give this a go right now, but I really need to get to bed soon.
<cjs> It may only be 2 a.m. in India, but it's 4 a.m. in Japan.....
<cjs> DanC: And this isn't just a brain-fart from someone who didn't realize that you "download" upgrades from the CD as well?
<DanC> no... my network definitely goes busy
<cjs> Hm.
<DanC> and as I said earlier, when I "ifdown eth0", it failed
<cjs> Errr...."Welcome to the f**ked by Ubuntu club?" :-)
<cjs> (More seriously, I can't see where you could be going wrong here.)
<DanC> what is this "do-release-upgrade" you speak of? should that work?
<axisys> DanC: are you talking to me?
<DanC> I guess so.
 * DanC sees it documented as a server upgrade deely on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades ... gives it a whirl...
<axisys> DanC: do-release-upgrade should work for upgrade .. yes
<cjs> Well, thanks for the help. Night.
<axisys> DanC: my question was if i can do the upgrae from 9.04 to 10.04 in one jump w/ do-r-up
<DanC> can I expect do-release-upgrade to find packages on /cdrom ?
<axisys> DanC: it upgrades over the network
<axisys> u can add your cdrom as a repo later
<DanC> felgercarb: "You have to download a total of 1748M. This download will take about
<DanC> 34 days 1 hour with your connection. "
<axisys> DanC: ^
<DanC> I'll be old later
<axisys> DanC: that number changes a lot.. i saw it jumped from 20 hrs to 1 hr.. it is dynamic calculation.. not perfect..
<DanC> is there seriously no way to upgrade from an .iso image?
<axisys> DanC: if you have flaky network.. that number will be changing a lot
<axisys> DanC: there is using the alternate iso image
<DanC> do tell... I have the alternate iso image
<axisys> DanC: according to the upgrade url
<axisys> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<axisys> DanC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<axisys> DanC: Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<Pirate_Hunter> clean install of ubuntu 10.04 on boot im sent to busybox with initramfs due to the fact it doesn't pick up / on lvm, how do I go about correcting this?
<DanC> yeah... that's what I've been trying to do
<DanC> I run cdromupgrade and say "no, I don't want stuff from the net" but then it tries to grab stuff from the net anyway
<axisys> DanC: if that fails .. you could just do do-r-u
<DanC> round and round we go... will do-r-u get packages from the mounted .iso image?
<axisys> DanC: no.. you have to add the cdrom iso after you finish upgrade.
<axisys> DanC: add cdrom as your repo.. after you finish upgrade
<DanC> then there's no way to upgrade from an .iso image. QED. crap
<axisys> DanC: i already told you everything you need to know
<axisys> DanC: don't expect different answer by asking it again
<DanC> do you acknowledge that I have followed the "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD" instructions to the letter and it doesn't work?
<axisys> DanC: does not work does not say much.. state what you experiencing exactly
<axisys> DanC: if someone experience the same issue .. then you probably can get more help
 * DanC looks to see if axisys joined since the 1st time I said exactly what I'm experiencing... doesn't look like it
<axisys> DanC: if you explained and got no help yet, then you might want to post it in mailing list
<axisys> DanC: usually people are very helpful there as well and you get a broader audience
<DanC> re your 9.04 question, axisys, while researching my problem, I see: "Please note that you cannot upgrade directly from a version that is earlier than 9.10." in http://hubpages.com/hub/Ubuntu-Offline-Upgrade
<axisys> DanC: thanks
<axisys> nice page ;-)
<DanC> unfortunately, that article gives exactly the same instructions for my case... but yeah... with nicer decoration ;-)
 * DanC considers a clean 64bit install
<axisys> DanC: for desktop or server? that 64 bit
<DanC> desktop
<axisys> DanC: i would highly recommend otherwise.. and highly recommend 64bit for servers
<axisys> DanC: lots of plugin wont work
<axisys> DanC: i have been using ubuntu for 4/5 years.. and every time i go that path i suffered
<DanC> I mostly use my mac for consumer-mode plug-in stuff... but... I do like to watch hulu and use skype on linux
<axisys> DanC: my unsolicited advise :-)
<axisys> DanC: hulu / skype both works with 32bit.. somecase performance is bad with 64bit on desktop
<DanC> do you mean "works with 64bit"? (of course it works with 32bit)
<axisys> DanC: no i thought you are doing 64bit for hulu.. nm
<DanC> I'm considering 64bit and wondering whether hulu will still work
 * DanC finds a bug that might be relevant to my situation... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/571968
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 571968 in update-manager "upgrade from 9.10 Karmic to 10.04 Lucid aborted (dup-of: 529318)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 529318 in transmission "Removing transmission-daemon breaks dpkg" [High,Fix released]
<DanC> that's probably not exactly my problem, but it does tell me where to look for some log files, in which I find:
<DanC> 2010-05-01 14:10:23,159 INFO ignoring missing '/cdrom/dists/lucid/restricted/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages'
<DanC> I have a Packages.gz there instead. that should work.
<DanC> 2010-05-01 14:10:23,245 DEBUG AptCdrom.add() returned: True
<metalf88011> does anyone know how I access cherokee-doc after I install them? I know I can read them using nano but they look like I should be able to access them as web pages
<metalf88011> is anyone using a cherokee web server?
<alienseer23> I upgraded my home server to lucid, and now almost every php script (drupal, ampache, gallery2, and so on) are all jacked... is there a major change in the way php behaves in lucid I need to be aware of to correct potential problems in upgrading?
<marshall> i've changed the hostname on my jaunty mail server but postfix seems to still be sending mail as the old hostname. how do i fix this?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573222 in php5 (main) "php5 session.save_path moved to /tmp" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573222
<cclausen> marshall: I often have to edit /etc/mailname to fix that
<cclausen> alienseer23: can you be more specific?  What exactly doesn't work?
<alienseer23> cclausen: in ttrss, I get this "Sanity check: invalid RPC reply" which from my understanding means that the backend is not, for some reason, giving the frontend valid xml
<alienseer23> cclausen: for starters :D
<cclausen> alienseer23: just create a simple file that calls phpinfo();  does that work?
<artisan> hi, does the installer for the server branch come with lvm and crypt options?
<alienseer23> I cannot even log into the reader to export my feeds
<alienseer23> cclausen: yes
<cclausen> alienseer23: did you over-write your php.ini when prompted during the upgrade?  Or are you using the original one that you had?
<alienseer23> cclausen: original
<cclausen> yeah, well, I'd look into that
<cclausen> there should be a new in teh same directory with a different extention
<cclausen> also, does running php5 -v produce any warnings?
<cclausen> or running php5-cgi -v ?
<alienseer23> cclausen: I have always retained the original, let me go look into diffs and be back
<alienseer23> hang on
<cclausen> (are you using mod_php?)
<alienseer23> yes there are a few warnings
<cclausen> artisan: I think that lvm and crypto are there in server too.  I don't use those options though.  I'd say to just boot it and see
<cclausen> alienseer23: yeah, fix the warnings and I bet most ofthe problems will go away
<alienseer23> "PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/idn.ini on line 1 in Unkn
<alienseer23> "
<cclausen> alienseer23: just edit that file, find the "#" and replace with ";"
<alienseer23> ok, hang on :)
<cclausen> its likely the top line of the file
 * cclausen just did that last night
<artisan> cclausen: yeah, i am just downloading the server is onow, but wanted to save bandwidth, as I had to download alternate iso 4 times, to realize that it just won't boot from usb stick, so now going for server :)
<alienseer23> cclausen: um... "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pcntl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pcntl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0"
<alienseer23> How does one go about resolving this?
<cclausen> alienseer23: you'll have to comment that out.  that means you custom compiled something, probably via PEAR.  you'll need to recompile for this system
<alienseer23> indeed
<cclausen> I had to do that with the Oracle oci8 driver
<alienseer23> I do remember
<alienseer23> where is that to comment out tho? I am feeling a bit like a blind man looking at that...I see nothing
<cclausen> cd /etc/php5/conf.d
<cclausen> grep pcntl.so *
<cclausen> (I assume anyway)
<alienseer23> lemme go check that out
<cclausen> there is likely an extention=/path/to/file somewhere that loads that module
<lamont> marshall: /etc/mailname or /etc/postfix/main.cf
<alienseer23> now I have to try and remember why i needed that extention to begin with
<alienseer23> heh, notes...must take notes
<alienseer23> cclausen: ok, no more php warnings when I do the php5 -v command, but I still get the tt-rss error
<cclausen> alienseer23: can you run that specific script at the command line?
<alienseer23> i don't think so
<cclausen> alienseer23: can you use wget -S to pull down the erroring url?  and pastebin it?
<alienseer23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426087/     tt-rss spits this out as well
<cclausen> hmm
<cclausen> alienseer23: maybe some internal problem with it?  Does it need that other php module you commented out?  Did you try reinstalling it? or checking on the config?  writing a simple test for it?
<jherrlin> hallo! i have a small problem with a full disk (/dev/sda1), i havnt put any files in  that partition, but i have deleted alot of files from external disks, i guess that all the files have moved to the trashbin. but i cant find it, iam running Ubuntu Server 8.04. my googlesearches dont give me much of help
<alienseer23> i did a reinstall, completely went over the config file.... the other php module was for another project entirely, and I tried some simple tests, but nothing gives me anything different than what is in the pastbin
<guntbert> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<guntbert> alienseer23: ^
<alienseer23> yeah
<alienseer23> may have found something in  tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<jherrlin> thx alot ubotto
<electro_> what you run dpkg -l , what does the "rc" at the beginning mean?
<cclausen> electro_: means removed / uninstalled but that the config files are probably still there (e.g. package was not purged)
<electro_> how do you purge it?
<lil_cain> apt-get remove --purge <file>
<lil_cain> (assuming you have apt)
<cclausen> that won't work if its already removed though
<cclausen> or at least it didn't work before maybe it does now
<lil_cain> hmm. That is true
<lil_cain> try dpkg purge <package> ?
<MTecknology> I have dnsmasq set to enforce but when I startup the system dnsmasq runs unconfined...
<MTecknology> any ideas if this is just a bug?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573318 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "mysql server will not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573318
<osmosis> I have a ubuntu hardy KVM libvirt server. When I run win2003 guest instances with multiple CPU cores, it seems to be causing the node to fail and need a hard reboot.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<cclausen> osmosis: are you changing this on win2k3 systems that were running on one cpu?
<cclausen> osmosis: or are these fresh installs?
<osmosis> cclausen, it could very well have been changed after install.
<osmosis> cclausen, a bit funny that it takes out the entire node server though.
<osmosis> cclausen, im forcing all win2k3 instance to 1 vcpu for now.
<cclausen> osmosis: sounds like you need to change the HAL in the windows systems
<osmosis> cclausen, i could see that making sense if the win2k3 wasnt recognizing multiple cpus ... but my main concern is stopping the node from going down.
<cclausen> osmosis: look in device manager.  are the systesm using the ACPI HAL or the "ACPI Multiprocessor" HAL?
<cclausen> osmosis: or just use a single cpu and live with it
<osmosis> cclausen, well..im adminstering the node and dont have Admin access to my clients guest instances. So i can easily answer that.
<cclausen> ah, ok
<osmosis> cclausen, is there a known instability ?
<osmosis> meant...can't easily answer that.
<cclausen> osmosis: windows 2003 is known to have problems if you reconfigure number of CPUs on an installed system
<osmosis> cclausen, by problems do you mean things that could take out the whole node as well ?
<osmosis> cclausen, my best hope right now is to migrate off hardy and move to a clean install on different hardware with lucid.
<osmosis> maybe related to      <acpi/>  <apic/>   <pae/>    settings as well
<cclausen> yep, could be
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573345 in dovecot (main) "dovecot-postfix references cmusieve as a mail plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573345
<alienseer231> when attempting to click on links firefox is attempting to download the index.php file instead of going to the appropriate pages, how do I remedy this?
<cclausen> alienseer231: use wget -S is the content type set to text/html ?
<alienseer231> cclausen: where do I check that?
#ubuntu-server 2010-05-02
<cclausen> alienseer23: wget -S the URL the content type is listed in teh headers
<alienseer231> cclausen: duh...yes it is
 * alienseer231 is feeling like a rockhead
<alienseer231> cclausen: this was happening before when I would log into gallery2, so I went to do an upgrade, and now it's doing this in the middle of the upgrade process
<alienseer231> There is an issue with gallery2.3 not being happy with the latest version of php5, I think it is messing with authentication, which killed my drupal installations using the gallery2 integration, so I upgraded to 2.3.1., and am now stuck half way through the upgrade... gallery2 and drupal are now both defunct
<cclausen> drupal5 doesn't support php 5.2 either
<cclausen> err, php 5.3
<cclausen> I'm having that problem right now myself...
<cclausen> and I will have the gallery problem soon too...
<alienseer231> but many of the other issues I was having turned out to be the version of php-apc in the repo, so I purged it and tt-rss is go, as is a few of my other scripts
 * alienseer231 is using drupal6
<cclausen> is php-apc an opcode cacher?
<cclausen> I think I'm having problems with xcache...
<alienseer231> yeah, "alternative php cache"
<alienseer231> i got rid of that after fixing the issues you helped me find, and a lot of my stuff just started working right along
<cclausen> problem is if I get rid of xcache, everything starts running really slow
<alienseer231> hrm...
<alienseer231> I am going to be installing APC via pecl, worked fine b4
<Kaprenakis> Does anyone know of the most simple configuration of have a local server with file storing?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: what do you need to be able to do?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: just using SSH/SFTP to copy files to and from the server is pretty simple
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: ok i have pcs and ubuntu machines what kind of setup would you recommmend?
<cclausen> when you say "pcs" what do you mean?
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: Windows..
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: sorry.
<cclausen> ok, so you need shared storage that works on Windows and Linux
<cclausen> have you tried samba? or some other cifs server?
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: Samba is one that I havent messed around with but many people say its a good option
<alienseer231> ssh is still good, just use filezilla to get to them from your windows pc?
<Kaprenakis> alienseer231: Is filezilla like Putty? Or am I confused?
<alienseer231> Kaprenakis: filezilla is an (s)ftp resource browser, it is in the ubuntu repo if you want to check it out
<Kaprenakis> ok
<alienseer231> it is a two paned browser so it's pretty easy to get fikles from one resource to the other
<LynXnz> Hey Guys Looking at getting some help if anyone is able to :)
<cclausen> did you read the message when you joined the channel?  "Don't ask to ask, just ask."
<fourcolors> hi I was wondering if someone could help me with some mysql set up? for my development machine
<cclausen> fourcolors: what problems are you having?
<fourcolors> ccheney, well I have the newest version of ubuntu LTS and I installed mysql just fine and its working. I also downloaded the emma gui client to manage everything.....
<fourcolors> ccheney, my question is this, I'm coming from postgreql and I am trying to understand how mysql is structured. For instance, I logged into my root mysql database then said "create database foo"
<fourcolors> and that created a database under the mysql root database? or something like that
<cclausen> fourcolors: there isn't a heirarchy.  it created a new database.
<fourcolors> but don't I want to create a regular database not under the mysql root
<fourcolors> oh
<cclausen> you probably need to create a user account and grant access to this new database to the user you create
<LynXnz> @fourcolours i would personally get phpmyadmin to manage the database as its easier to manage it
<fourcolors> ok my question is then, how do I set up the correct username and password for that database and what connection should I be making etc.
<fourcolors> oh
<fourcolors> cclausen, when you say user account do you mean a ubuntu user or a new mysql user
<fourcolors> if there is such a thing
<cclausen> mysql user
<cclausen> mysql has its own internal accounts
<fourcolors> oooh
<fourcolors> that's perfect. Makes a lot of sense
<cclausen> grant all on foo.* to user 'foo'@'localhost' identified by password ... or something like that
<fourcolors> cclausen, ok so the steps i need to take (ll look up the sql). Is Create a new user, give it a username and password etc. and then create a new database with that user .
<cclausen> I would create the db first
<cclausen> you can't grant permissions on something that doesn't exist yet
<cclausen> (or at least I don't think you can)
<cclausen> and you need to flush priv...; for teh changes to take effect
<cclausen> LynXnz: what did you need help with?
 * cclausen just upgraded a MySQL server to Lucid
<LynXnz> got a call of duty 4 server running but i have a console open for it to stay running, therefor i want to run it on boot and background'ed with an init script but i have no idea where to start for writing it
<cclausen> LynXnz: you can probably control it from inittab and have init attach it to a tty directly at bootup
<cclausen> not sure if you want to do that or not though
<LynXnz> i want to be able to issue a command like service cod4-1 restart or something to restart it
<cclausen> if using inittab, you could just kill it and init would respawn it
<cclausen> or, look into writing an upstart config file
<cclausen> which I guess is the init in lucid now
<LynXnz> yeah, ill look into that, do you have any good links that i can have a look at?
<cclausen> man upstart
<cclausen> and start reading
<LynXnz> okay will do :)
<cclausen> also look in /usr/share/doc/upstart
<cclausen> and read through those
<LynXnz> okay cheers
<owen1> i want to run my website in a vm (vbox). both guest and host are ubuntu. anyone did that? what network should i chose? (NAT or Bridged)?
<cclausen> a NAT sounds like a pain for a server
<cclausen> I would use bridged
<cclausen> do you have multiple IPs to use ?
<lwizardl> hi
<cclausen> lwizardl: hi
<lwizardl> I was wondering if it would be possable to have a IPCOP firewall and a httpd server on the same machine?
<cclausen> you can have a firewall and a webserver on teh same machine
<owen1> cclausen: no. it's just for testing btw. i only have whatever ip the isp gives me.
<cclausen> IPCOP appears to be its own distro though
<cclausen> owen1: do you have a router now or are you using your one IP directly on your host system?
<cclausen> lwizardl: I would just use the built-in linux iptables firewall instead of IPCOP.  do you have a specific reason to use IPCOP?  I think it will limit what you can do
<owen1> cclausen: when u say router, r u talking about the box i got from my isp? if that what u mean yes. i have one.
<Kaprenakis> owen1: thats the modem.
<cclausen> owen1: then you have an internal non-routable IP that your computer is on? 192.168.*.* or similar?
<lwizardl> cclausen, well IPCOP has lots of features that I like. for example if you download an update  for any os you can configure it to store the updates on the firewall server to cut down on how many times you need to download itfor other machines (which cuts down on the hosts bandwitdhs
<lwizardl> cclausen, plus you can dissable sites and such. like block all p2p on the network
<cclausen> lwizardl: apt-cacher does this too
<cclausen> or you can setup a full blown http proxy like squid
<lwizardl> cclausen, yeah but i don't think apt-cacher would work for windows and osx
<cclausen> well, no
<cclausen> squid would though
<owen1> cclausen: my machine is also available with external ip (it might change my the isp though).
<lwizardl> cclausen, i think ipcop uses aquid
<lwizardl> err squid
<owen1> cclausen: i can ssh from work for example.
<cclausen> owen1: pick one and see if it works
<cclausen> lwizardl: will IPCOP let you install a web server?  if so, you've answered your own question
<owen1> cclausen: pick what?
<lwizardl> cclausen, i think ipcop uses apache so yes but not sure if it uses a modded version or not
<cclausen> owen1: NAT or bridged
<owen1> cclausen: i am reading about bridged vbox now
<cclausen> a network "bridge" passes data between the networks at the OSI layer 2 level
<cclausen> e.g. at the ethernet level for the common case
<cclausen> NAT works at layer 3 and does voodoo with IP addresses and port mappings
<owen1> ah. memories from networking class..
<MTecknology> Is it possible to make a duplicate partition on two servers? .. Like a RAID1 volume where the drive sits on two systems. Then each is identical and accessible to the system as a normal partition.
<cclausen> MTecknology: like drdb?
<cclausen> MTecknology: you can also iSCSI share a volume for two servers and mirror the data locally on the initiator server
<MTecknology> cclausen: EXACTLY like that :D
<cclausen> note that I'd only use drdb over a dedicated network (or a cross-over cable)
<MTecknology> probably not very secure?
<cclausen> nope
<MTecknology> which makes perfect sense
<cclausen> (unless you use a dedicated storage network)
<cclausen> you can also IPsec wrap the connection, but that would make it slow
<MTecknology> how much slower?
<cclausen> depends on the CPU of the systems
<MTecknology> if you can geustimate any number :P
<cclausen> and if your network cards can offload IPsec transactions
<MTecknology> We'll probably get a quad core
<cclausen> I think single DES can be done at line speeds on 100BASE
<MTecknology> systems weren't purchased yet
<cclausen> not sure about anything else.  haven't looked into it at all
<cclausen> MTecknology: I'd test the setup with VMs before buying hardware
<MTecknology> actually.....
<MTecknology> they'll be vm's anyway :P
<cclausen> it says mainline in 2.6.33.  lucid has 2.6.32...
<cclausen> MTecknology: so what is your goal here?
<cclausen> several systems already do VM failover between hosts
<MTecknology> lol.. seriously that far off...
<MTecknology> My goal is to make Drupal websites fully redundant - even file uploads
<MTecknology> I could use NFS or rsync but a lot of reasons ruled out those options
<MTecknology> iSCSI is going to get too expensive for what we need it for
<cclausen> you can run software iscsi
<cclausen> iSCSI enterprise target
<MTecknology> how much different is that from drbd?
<cclausen> its a standard instead of some random protocol drdb invented
<cclausen> iSCSI will work with other vendors and other products
<cclausen> you could even use drbd on the backend to your software iSCSI
<cclausen> so you get redundancy and standard protocols
<cclausen> I guess the bigger question is, do you need this at the storage layer?  Or just run your VMs on ISCSI directly?
<MTecknology> If I were to buy a server today, would I be able to easily find one with 3 nic's?
<cclausen> if not, just add NICs to it
<MTecknology> sorry, popping thoughts - thinking about the cx cable
<cclausen> they still make them for PCI and PCIe slots
<cclausen> gigE is auto-cross
<cclausen> its in the spec
<cclausen> you could probably go 10gig for just two systems
<MTecknology> gigE?
<cclausen> for just the storage
<MTecknology> oh
<cclausen> 1000BASE - gigE = gigabit Ethernet
<MTecknology> I like that idea
<MTecknology> My thought is to bind the other nic's to a single interface
<cclausen> hmm... maybe not.  like $1000 per 10gig NIC
 * MTecknology eyes pop
<MTecknology> maybe just a gigabit nic
<cclausen> yeah
<MTecknology> lol
<cclausen> that should be like around $100 for a good one
<MTecknology> save ~$1,800
<MTecknology> back to the other part...
<owen1> i have a guest ubuntu server with bridged interface. i see this in showvminfo: 'NIC 1: MAC: 0800275D70EA, Attachment: Bridged Interface 'eth0', Cable connected: on, Trace: off (file: none), Type: Am79C973, Reported speed: 0 Mbps'
<MTecknology> My goal is to have multiple web servers. I can easily deal with thy
<owen1> how to ssh to my guest? ssh <name><host-ip>:port ??
<MTecknology> My goal is to have multiple web servers. I can easily deal with the sql behind it and the proxy, my biggest challenge is the changing files
<cclausen> owen1: for the most part, yes, it should work the same way it does now
<MTecknology> owen1: user@host
<cclausen> MTecknology: do you want to handle planned outages?  Or scheduled outages?
<MTecknology> -p<port>
<owen1> cclausen: do i need to port forward on my router?
<owen1> cclausen: and what port is my guest on?
<cclausen> owen1: if you only have a single external IP, yes, probably
<MTecknology> cclausen: both
<cclausen> MTecknology: ah, ok.  I was going to suggest using openafs.  but it doesn't do read-write replication, just read-only
<MTecknology> cclausen: My thoughts are 2 physical systems. Then on one, my primary vm's; then ont eh other, near copies. Then if somebody unplugs (or more likely, I need to reboot) the host; then everything will keep working without a hiccup.
<MTecknology> cclausen: can I use drbd without the .33 kernel?
<cclausen> MTecknology: probably, but you'd need to compile it in yourself
<MTecknology> cclausen: you mean, compile module (package), then modprobe?
<cclausen> not sure
<cclausen> might need to be compiled into the kernel directly
<MTecknology> if it'll work as a module..
<cclausen> and not a module
<MTecknology> How long until 10.05?
<MTecknology> :P
<cclausen> 10.04.01 will be out in July, I think
<cclausen> but that isn't likely to have a newer kernel
<MTecknology> what kernel does 8.04 have?
<cclausen> actually, there is drbd0.7-module-source
<MTecknology> I suppose there's always the upstream kernel releases too
<cclausen> you should be able to install that
<cclausen> err, drbd8
<MTecknology> :CD
<cclausen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/drbd8-source
<MTecknology> :D *
<cclausen> hardy has 2.6.24, I think
<bluethundr_> my courier authlib is missing libauthmysql.so .. how do I get my grubby little paws on this one file I need to get my imap server to log me in?
<MTecknology> I tried .34-rc5 on my laptop - it hated me
<owen1> how to find the port my guest os is running on? showvminfo doesn't show any info about ports.
<MTecknology> cclausen: I think I really really want to hug you right now
<bluethundr_> MTecknology: lsof -i
<MTecknology> owen1: did you install openssh-server in the vm?
<lwizardl> hey guys
<MTecknology> bluethundr_: hm?
<bluethundr_> also netstat -tulpn
<owen1> MTecknology: yes
<bluethundr_> these commands will show you what ports are active on your system
<owen1> MTecknology: i can ssh to the host
<lwizardl> have anyone here ever used a cobolt qube 2700 ?
<MTecknology> owen1: it's probably running on 22
<MTecknology> bluethundr_: you answered the wrong person
<bluethundr_> k
<MTecknology> :P
<bluethundr_> I see owen1 was needing help heh
<MTecknology> owen1: check out what bluethundr_ said too
<bluethundr_> anyone got a clue on my libauthmysql.so problem? :)
<MTecknology> cclausen: you need to make a wiki page for yourself
<owen1> bluethundr_: let me see
<MTecknology> owen1: you should bridge the interface, setup your vm to grab a lan ip, then ssh into that ip
<bluethundr_> owen1 grazi
<cclausen> MTecknology: I have a wiki page: https://wiki.cites.uiuc.edu/wiki/display/~cclausen
<MTecknology> owen1: if you have to ssh from outside the lan and only have one ip, then setup your router to forward a random port to 22 inside the lan
<owen1> MTecknology: all i did so far is: VBoxManage modifyvm "ubuntu server" --nic1 bridged --bridgeadapter1 eth0.
<MTecknology> cclausen: I meant wiki.ubuntu.com
<MTecknology> owen1: what ip does your guest have? and what does the host have?
<cclausen> MTecknology: I don't even have an account there...
<MTecknology> owen1: pastebin ifconfig output from both
<MTecknology> cclausen: your launchpad account - openid magically creates your account
<owen1> MTecknology: my host is 72.129.82.140 but it can also be accessed from 192.168.1.2. i don't know the ip of my guest. how do i find it?
<MTecknology> cclausen: you host is a public IP? You have no router in between?
<MTecknology> owen1: ipconfig
<MTecknology> owen1: your host is a public IP? You have no router in between? **
<cclausen> MTecknology: yes.  I just have one IP and my home desktop is on it
<cclausen> I share the connection from my desktop using internet connection sharing
<MTecknology> cclausen: sorry, wrong person
<MTecknology> I always use a router in between
<owen1> MTecknology: my host was given to my by my isp. and i can access it from anywhere. does that mean it's public ip?
<cclausen> owen1: just pastebin ipconfig -a output from both systems
<owen1> cclausen: when u say both system, what do u mean? host and guest? i can't find a way to ssh into my guest so i can't provide you this.
<MTecknology> owen1: .. you should probably check out kvm instead of vmware - for ubuntu it's much better supported and documented
<owen1> i can run it from the host (i ssh into the host, start the guest vm, etc)
<owen1> MTecknology: i use vbox
<MTecknology> owen1: then s/vmware/vbox/
<MTecknology> in the setup guide for kvm it specifically says how to deal with bridged interfaces, how to setup the IP's, how to get into the system if you can't ssh in, etc.
<MTecknology> !kvm | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<owen1> MTecknology: thanks, i'll check it out after i'll feel that vbox failed me..
<MTecknology> owen1: vbox will work but your support may be easier found in #vbox
<MTecknology> for the issue you're having - we're going to have a hard time helping you
<MTecknology> cclausen seems brilliant and may be able to come up with something else to help
<owen1> here is a pastebin of my hosts's ifconfig and netstat - http://pastebin.com/zmw5y2Hs
<owen1> reading your doc
<MTecknology> owen1: ya... you don't even have a bridged interface - you need that
<MTecknology> cclausen: hey... maybe you can help me with one other thing...
<cclausen> MTecknology: maybe, what?
<owen1> MTecknology: thanks, i found this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-host-interface-networking-for-virtualbox-on-ubuntu.html  i hope it's what u meant.
<MTecknology> cclausen: kvm on my host - I can't enable ufw because it kills my connection to every other system. ideally, if something is detined for the host it'll have to match the rules; otherwise it just passes through the rules into the vm's where the vm's deal with it
<MTecknology> owen1: no - just a simple bridged interface - there's nothing vbox speficic about it
<MTecknology> owen1: but ya, that looks about right
<cclausen> MTecknology: you want the firewall on teh host to block for teh VMs too?
<MTecknology> cclausen: nope, I want ti blocking for itself only - vm's have ufw and they can deal with it themselves
<cclausen> MTecknology: ok, that should work.  I'm not sure what is being blocked, but can you run the firewall in a log-only mode first?  e.g. log what would be blocked?
 * MTecknology upgrades production systems to 10.04 in 17min
<MTecknology> cclausen: alrighty - once I get the production systems moved up I'll get some output and then annoy you so I don't have to run off shortly into it :)
<cclausen> MTecknology: sounds good.  I'm watching windows 2008 do the upgrade to R2 right now..
<MTecknology> ouch
 * MTecknology cusses at identi.ca+jabber+bitlbee
<MTecknology> 4min - I'll loose irc in the process :(
<Kaprenakis> Does anyone know anything about file server + music streaming?
<MTecknology> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: i know the people working on http://github.com/avuserow/amp
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: the setup I know of reads music out of openafs as needed
<cclausen> although its not exactly streaming
<MTecknology> I used to have a vibe music streaming system - but iirc - it's windows only
<cclausen> I've had good luck getting the darwin streaming server to work on multiple platforms.  worked much better than icecast
<MTecknology> there- one production system back up and running completely
<Kaprenakis> mmm i disconnected
<MTecknology> Kaprenakis: 21:09 < MTecknology> I used to have a vibe music streaming system - but iirc - it's windows only    21:09 < cclausen> I've had good luck getting the darwin streaming server to work on multiple platforms.  worked much better than icecast
<Kaprenakis> MTecknology: darwin streaming server, can you set that up on a clean install of ubuntu server 10.04 ?
<MTecknology> cloakable: I think he meant you
<Kaprenakis> yes sorry.
<Kaprenakis> MTecknology Tys for the repost.
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: Could I install Ubuntu Server 10.04. Install Samba for the file server. Then install darwin streaming server to play those files that are being hosted on the file server?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: that should work
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: there are probably some much newer music streaming programs out there too.  I'd look around (or apt-cache search)
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: do you need to stream over the internet?  Or just on the local subnet?
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: I would like to be able to stream over the internet
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: Also I would like to have something that would require you to log in.
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/streaming-media-server-in-ubuntu-gnulinux-using-gnump3d.html <- check that out
<cclausen> not sure if it has a password though...
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: do you really need to stream across the internet?  Or can you run the player anywhere and just get to files from across the internet?
<cclausen> I keep some of my music in openafs and just listen to it from anywhere by acessing teh file space
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: there is also: http://www.oreillynet.com/xml/blog/2004/12/streaming_itunes_from_ubuntu.html
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: what is openafs?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: openafs is a distributed filesystem -> http://www.openafs.org  its not easy to setup though
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: yeah that doesnt look to noob friendly..
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: the ubuntu packages actually are fairly easy to install, but you'd need an afs client on various computers that you'd use so I'm not sure if that would work or not
<cclausen> works great for me.  secure, (encrypted) file space I can literally access from anywhere in the world.
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: you access it from your computer correct? or any computer anywhere?
<cclausen> any computer with an AFS client
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: ok
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: well then thats not exactly what I'm looking for then.
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: I need it to be built in the browser, streaming
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: So do you think samba server is the best to host files for local or outside access?
<MTecknology> Commercial on the TV: "Everything that goes into your linux system is designed to save you money." - Turns out she said "Lennox"
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: samba probably isn't good to use over the internet
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: well i would store the files via samba but stream those files from the samba server.. does that work?
<cclausen> maybe
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: or should i say is it secure?
<cclausen> its as secure as your streaming program
<AdamDV> Is howtoforge down for anyone else
<cclausen> appears to be, yes
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: alrighty, so is it secure enough? or should i seek other options?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: go with it and see how it works
<owen1> i followed the ubuntu docs for enabling networking for vbox (sudo modprobe vboxnetflt) and now i have br0 interface. here is my ifconfig and netstat.  what is the ip and port of my guest?
<owen1> http://pastebin.com/ptdsvRE9
<cclausen> can you get to the guests console?
<cclausen> and run ifconfig there?
<owen1> cclausen: if wish i knew the port of the guest so i could ssh to it.
<owen1> can i get to the guest's console from the host and not from outside?
<cclausen> I'd say virtualbox is useless if you can't get to a VM's console
<cclausen> how do you fix network problems?
<cclausen> yeah, it probably works by default only from the host
<cclausen> you can also try looking in an arp cache for other IPs
<owen1> cclausen: it's the first time i am trying it, so i can't tell if it's possible.
<cclausen> does arp -a work on Linux systems?
<owen1> (192.168.1.1) at 00:1b:2f:fd:17:aa [ether] on br0
<owen1> maybe that's the ip?
<cclausen> maybe
<cclausen> can you ssh there?
<owen1> let me try
<cclausen> usually the .1 is the network's default gateway.  but if you don't have a router, I'm not sure how that works
<owen1> cclausen: connection refused. i tried from my laptop and from the host.
<cclausen> owen1: well, that could mean anything
<owen1> maybe i need to add a port
<cclausen> you need to get to the console on your VM and just run ifconfig to see what is going on
<owen1> cclausen: yeah. what user should i ssh with? myself?
<MTecknology> cclausen: hi :D
<MTecknology> cclausen: data collection time
<cclausen> if connection is refused, that isn't going to matter
<owen1> i'll post this in vbox forum. thank you!
<owen1> cclausen: do u use kvm for hosting websites?
<MTecknology> cclausen: May  1 22:24:22 pessum kernel: [19981.061455] [UFW BLOCK] IN=br0 OUT=br0 PHYSIN=eth0 PHYSOUT=vnet1 SRC=192.168.3.6 DST=192.168.1.5 LEN=196 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=40752 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55015 DPT=22 WINDOW=126 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<cclausen> owen1: I use Microsoft Hyper-V for VMs and have Windows 2k8 IIS7 and Ubuntu 8.04 apache2 VMs right now
<cclausen> MTecknology: looks like it is blocking ssh traffic?
<cclausen> MTecknology: allow all IPs to send to port 22 and allow all outbound connections to port 22
<owen1> cclausen: on the same physical box?
<cclausen> owen1: actually, yes
<cclausen> I just moved a production apache webserver and an iis test box to the same physical box
<cclausen> owen1: physical box has windows 2008 r2 installed and I just upgraded the IIS install to r2 as well.
<cclausen> owen1: the physical box just runs the VMs
<owen1> so your guest os in windows?
<owen1> sorry ,
<owen1> your host
<MTecknology> cclausen: so ufw allow from any port 22 proto tcp to any ?
<cclausen> yes
<MTecknology> and vise versa
<cclausen> MTecknology: I don't know the firewall rules, sorry.  I just turn off firewalls.  I don't believe in them
<cclausen> if I don't want to run a service, I don't run it.  and for ssh brute force attempts I have fail2ban installed
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573436 in php5 (main) "PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/ldap.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573436
<MTecknology> cclausen: still blocks when I add that
<cclausen> MTecknology: you need to allow to any as well.  ssh out to port 22 and into port 22
<MTecknology> cclausen: what I think I want is from any to any on PHYSOUT=vnet* is allowed
<cclausen> MTecknology: and note that the client randomly gets a source port from the OS, so you can't restrict on source and destination port apirs
<MTecknology> yup any -> 22 and 22 <- any
<MTecknology> cclausen: I even did 'ufw allow from any to any' - still nothing
<cclausen> MTecknology: how about setting sudo ufw default allow
<cclausen> and then just block stuff you don't want as needed
<cclausen> can you pastebin ufw status  ?
<MTecknology> 'ufw enable' 'ufw default allow' 'ufw allow from any to any' - still blocks
<MTecknology> cclausen: http://dpaste.com/189908/
<cclausen> your default allow rules should let you in
<cclausen> and a rule to block traffic you don't want in
<cclausen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<MTecknology> right
<MTecknology> I normally use default deny
<cclausen> yeah, I figured
<MTecknology> but for this case..
<MTecknology> everything is allowed
<cclausen> I think you want to ufw allow 22 for all inbound ssh
<MTecknology> that should be covered in that allow any any, right?
<cclausen> yep
<cclausen> if you want to do it the other way you are going to need better rules
<MTecknology> the config in that pastebin - i enable ufw and things still block
<cclausen> you only allowed inbound to port 22
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/189908/
<MTecknology> check the last one
<MTecknology> 'ufw allow from any to any'
<cclausen> yep
<cclausen> and that blocks things?
<MTecknology> that's not just ssh
<MTecknology> yup
<cclausen> hmm
<MTecknology> I 'ufw enable' and can't do anything with my vm's
<cclausen> I'm not sure what to tell you
<cclausen> if it were me, I'd look at the actual iptables rules that were generated and see what is going on
<cclausen> also, what is your goal here?  those IPs are all non-routable.  its not like you are going to have internet traffic on RFC1918 IPs
<MTecknology> but I do have those vm's available to the world
<cjs> Where's a good place to go get advice on routing related to a PPPoE link, a bridge, and some machines in the DMZ to which this host is routing?
<cjs> Basically, the hosts are accessible remotely, but not from the router itself, though I do have a route for that network to br2.
<MTecknology> cclausen: the internal nat isn't via world, but those vm's running on it are available via the world
<cclausen> cjs: can you writeup a pastebin describing your network setup in more details?  ifconfig -a output from varous machines would be helpful
<cclausen> MTecknology: I thought you said the VMs would block their own traffic?
<MTecknology> cclausen: no, the host blocks it
<MTecknology> cclausen: everything I did was on the host
<cjs> cclausen: Sure.
<cclausen> MTecknology: hmm.. ok.. that works differently than hyper-V.  I don't even see guest traffic registered on the host
<MTecknology> cclausen: ideally, I could have one rule that applies to vm's that says - pass it; then I could control the rules for the system itself
<MTecknology> cclausen: basically because ufw is absolutely amazing... :P
<cclausen> MTecknology: ok, well, I'm not sure what is going on.  Try working with a small set of rules at once.  and basically add the rule that allows whatever shows up in your block logs and try and work at what is going on
<MTecknology> cclausen: there is no 'rule' that's blocking it though.. ufw being enabled kills connections to the vm's
<cjs> cclausen: http://pastebin.com/LqVYqPAp
<MTecknology> cclausen: maybe I should show you /etc/network/interfaces
<cclausen> MTecknology: does the firewall bind to a single network interface?  is that the problem?
<MTecknology> cclausen: http://dpaste.com/189909/
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> oh..
<cclausen> cjs: you're abusing routing.  don't and I suspect you'll have better luck.  there is a reason you can't use the broadcast and network addresses
<cjs> cclausen: Oh, yes? And what would that be?
<cclausen> cjs: those are used for CIDR routing
<cjs> (Not that I'm using them at the moment anyway.)
<cjs> In what way are they used for CIDR routing? (I am familiar with CIDR.)
<cclausen> cjs: yes and if you need to contact hosts in that space you won't be able to get to them
<cclausen> cjs: its how the arp tables are built on the routers.  the traffic is sent to an AS for the specific network
<MTecknology> cclausen: would 'ip addr' output help you help me any?
<cjs> cclausen: I am aware that I cannot contact hosts in the space I allocated to myself that isn't actually routed to me. It's a trade-off I'm willing to make.
<cclausen> MTecknology: I do not know
<cjs> cclausen: ARP tables? For a point-to-point link?
<cclausen> cjs: arp tables for the internet routers.  its only a point to point link for a single hop.  then its actually routed
<cjs> What would such ARP tables map? From what to IP addresses, or IP addresses to what?
<cclausen> cjs: if you don't need the ips, why do that anyway?  It just confuses things
<MTecknology> cclausen: http://dpaste.com/189913/
<cjs> cclausen: point-to-point is also routed.
<cjs> cclausen: I will need the IPs. I'm just not using them yet.
<cclausen> cjs: err, sorry. routing tables.  its not at the MAC layer, you are correct
<cclausen> cjs: what is the "router" in your setup?
<cjs> cclausen: Thank you. And so, given that there is no MAC layer, there's no need for broadcast or network addresses. In fact, the outside world has no idea (until it gets to my ISP) of how the network is divided anyway. And my ISP just takes anything destined for .192 or .199 and pumps it down my link, just as it does for .193 or any other address in that range. (I've tested this by the way, on this link, and I've configured things this way man
<cjs> y, many times on various systems in the past 15 years.)
<MTecknology> My swordfish is nearly cooked :)
<cclausen> cjs: well, whatever, lets figure out the .192 <-> .194 problem right now.
<cjs> The only reason I need to fake that /25 thing is due to the Linux kernel being unable to handle the idea of a "network" that doesn't have a physical layer.
<cjs> cclausen: Great, thank-you. .193 is the router.
<cjs> And those address and routing tables I showed are from it.
<cclausen> cjs: what is it? a linux system?
<cjs> Oh, sorry. (Doh!). Ubuntu 10.04 server.
<jnss> hey hows the ubuntu server
<cclausen> and the VM is also a linux system?
<cjs> It is: also 10.04 server.
<cclausen> cjs: from the .193 system, if you ping the .194 (yes, it fails) and then run arp -a, does the correct MAC show up?
<jnss> would you recommend this ubuntu server over centos or debian
<cclausen> jnss: over centos, yes.  debian depends.  I like the 5 year support on ubuntu
<cjs> cclausen: Gah! Yes it does, and suddenly it's working.
<cclausen> cjs: pings work now?
<cjs> cclausen: Would you believe "I didn't change anything"? (No, I wouldn't either.)
<cclausen> cjs: glad I could help :-)
<cjs> cclausen: yes, they work now. For .193 as well. I wonder what I did.
<cjs> cclausen: Just make sure you're around next time my networking breaks. :-)
<cjs> cclausen: Wait. It works in one terminal (ssh login), but not another. I am using -n on ping.
<cclausen> cjs: same system?
<cjs> It certainly appears to be.
<cclausen> cjs: both consoles running as root?
<cjs> Yes.
<jnss> got specific reasons why you would rather use ubuntu than centos? ;)
<cjs> Another one works, too. It's just this one window. This is...interesting.
<cclausen> using same ping binary?  which ping is same on both?
<cjs> Yup.
<cclausen> cjs: close it and open a new one and hope the problem goes away...
<cjs> cclausen: Tempting. But I want to poke at this a bit. It's insane enough that it must be me, not the machine.
<jnss> im just looking for ideas
<cclausen> jnss: 5 year support, I know the release cycle.  RPMs make babies cry
<cjs> Dropping back out of my sudo shell, same problem. Hmm!
<cclausen> cjs: I could see a network capability rule applying to a specific session at login time
<cjs> Hm. Ok, that would be plausible. Except for how the capability rule got there.
<MTecknology> cclausen: You see anything obvious that would make it not work?
<cclausen> cjs: selinux?  apparmor?
<cjs> I am using apparmor. Just the default thing.
<cjs> Oh...hmmm...doesn't apparmor apply to ping?
<cclausen> MTecknology: sorry, got distracted.  looking now
<MTecknology> cclausen: :P
<cclausen> cjs: I have no idea.  I disable such things
<cjs> No, not in my case, if /etc/apparmor.d is anything to go by.
<MTecknology> cclausen: meanwhile I ate swordfish - first time - that was yummy
<cclausen> MTecknology: does eth0 need its own IP?  I see you have it set to static, but didn't give it an IP
<cclausen> err, I guess you have it set to "manual" and not "static"
<cclausen> does the bridge device manually up it as needed?
<cclausen> MTecknology: does ifconfig list eth0?  does ifconfig -a ?
<MTecknology> cclausen: ifconfig shows it
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/189915/
<cclausen> MTecknology: but it doesn't have an IP assigned...  what exactly wasn't working here again?
<cclausen> MTecknology: just the firewall rules?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> when I enable ufw, I can't communicate with the vm's anymore
<cclausen> all your VM networks are in 192.168.0.0/22 space ?
<cclausen> reduce your rules and just allow all traffic in that single CIDR block
<MTecknology> 192.168.1.0/24
<MTecknology> ufw allow from any to any should cover that
<cclausen> rtue, but just to test
<cclausen> remove all teh rules
<MTecknology> I don't think my issue is in the rules themselves..
<MTecknology> ok.
<cclausen> and add just a ufs allow all from 192.168.0.0/22
<MTecknology> you mean 192.168.1.0/24 ?
<MTecknology> or do I want it wider like that?
<cclausen> one of the message you posted had a 192.169.3.x IP in it, didn't uit?
<cclausen> May  1 22:24:22 pessum kernel: [19981.061455] [UFW BLOCK] IN=br0 OUT=br0 PHYSIN=eth0 PHYSOUT=vnet1 SRC=192.168.3.6 DST=192.168.1.5 LEN=196 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=40752 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55015 DPT=22 WINDOW=126 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<cclausen> see the SRC=192.168.3.6  in there
<cclausen> where is that coming from ?
<MTecknology> oh.. sorry - I was thinking backward
<MTecknology> the vm's are all in 1.0/24 - the 3.0/24 is my vpn ip
<cclausen> MTecknology: does your VPN get blocked too?  Or just the VMs?
<MTecknology> ERROR: 'Wrong number of arguments'
<MTecknology> Client->VPN = blocked
<cclausen> what is your client IP?  in that same range?
 * MTecknology is 192.168.3.xxx
 * MTecknology is 192.168.3.6
<MTecknology> servers are 192.168.1.0/24
<cclausen> ok
<cclausen> pastebin iptables -L and ufw status
<MTecknology> wireless clients 2.0/24; pptp are 4.0/24
<MTecknology> here we go
<MTecknology> cclausen: http://dpaste.com/189917/
<MTecknology> cclausen: meh - I need to generate traffic to be blocked.... here's an actual sample line that I just generated - May  1 23:32:44 pessum kernel: [24082.584639] [UFW BLOCK] IN=br0 OUT=br0 PHYSIN=eth0 PHYSOUT=vnet1 SRC=192.168.3.6 DST=192.168.1.5 LEN=100 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=25825 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55015 DPT=22 WINDOW=126 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<cclausen> that is a lot of iptables rules...
<cclausen> so you see anything that looks funky?
<MTecknology> well, ufw does make a lot of rules :P
<cclausen> hmm... I wonder if its just affecting existing connections
<MTecknology> cclausen: line 127?
<cclausen> its is stateful and iptables probably needs to see the connect in the TCP handshake to allow the traffic
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573451 in dbconfig-common (main) "package dbconfig-common 1.8.44ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573451
<MTecknology> I wish that was it...
<MTecknology> any new connections fail
<cclausen> MTecknology: ah, ok
<cclausen> good to know though
<cclausen> wait, your rule is allow in anywhere
<cclausen> what about allow out ?
<MTecknology> allow from any to any
<MTecknology> that should go both ways
<MTecknology> Default: allow (incoming), allow (outgoing)
<MTecknology> ^ there's that too - ufw default allow
<uvirtbot> MTecknology: Error: "there's" is not a valid command.
<cclausen> can you remove your single rule
<cclausen> and try that?
<MTecknology> ok
<cclausen> just enable ufs without a rule set?
<cclausen> err, ufw
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/189926/
<cclausen> rule is still htere: Anywhere                   ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<MTecknology> sorry... wrong pastebin
<MTecknology> there we go - http://dpaste.com/189928/
<cclausen> did that block stuff too?
<cclausen> what are teh rules with 192.168.122.0/24 about ?
<MTecknology> no idea..
<MTecknology> hrm..
<MTecknology> I think that's the virt network
<MTecknology> I should try iptables -flush
<MTecknology> maybe?
<MTecknology> or could that likely kill me?
<cclausen> yeah, flush the iptables rule sets
<MTecknology> there - chains listed - but all empty
<MTecknology> should I do ufw enable from here?
<cclausen> take a look at this
<cclausen> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-flush-all-rules.html
<cclausen> I'd try flushing all of those
<MTecknology> I did iptables -F
<MTecknology> oh
<cclausen> yeah, but does that actually flush eveything?
<cclausen> (it might, I don't know)
<MTecknology> everything except purging the chains
<MTecknology> which have nothing in them
<cclausen> iptables -X just in case
<MTecknology> ok - EVERYTHING is wiped
<cclausen> now try ufw again
<MTecknology> ok..
 * MTecknology crosses fingers...
<MTecknology> exact same thing
<cclausen> iptables -L pastebin?
<cclausen> e.g. is the rule set the same?  with that 192.168.122 net?
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/189937/
<cclausen> ok, well at least the 192.168 stuff is gone now
<cclausen> try switch ufw the other way
<cclausen> to deny by default
<cclausen> will the same allow from any to any rule
<cclausen> and see if it still blocks
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/189941/
<MTecknology> that's w/o allow allow
<cclausen> if you have the text, diff the two
<cclausen> if the only difference the ACCEPT to DROP in teh first line ?
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/189943/
<cclausen> that is the same thing, isn't it?
<MTecknology> just with the allow everything
<cclausen> hmm
<cclausen> I wonder if allow everything doesn't work b/c of teh default rule sets
<cclausen> try just allow from 192.168.0.0/16
<MTecknology> allow from 192.168.0.0/16 to any ?
<cclausen> just ufs allow from 192.168.0.0/16
<cclausen> the "to any" should be implied
<MTecknology> you can't do that
<cclausen> (at least according to the wiki page I'm reading)
<cclausen> so this is wrong? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<cclausen> "sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24"
<MTecknology> oh..
<cclausen> its one of the examples
<MTecknology> nifty
<MTecknology> I'll try
<MTecknology> same thing
<cclausen> hmm
<cclausen> I've got no ideas then
<MTecknology> alrighty
<cclausen> unless you want to try purging and reinstalling ufw and iptables
<MTecknology> I'll just file a bug report and include this whole log :P
<MTecknology> it happened on a fresh install
<MTecknology> this whole setup is only a few months old with mostly all default configs
<MTecknology> cclausen: thanks VERY much for the help :)
<MTecknology> cclausen: sticking with it this long was impressive :)
<MTecknology> cclausen: if you make a wiki page I'll happily add a recommendation for you if you decide you want to become an ubuntu member someday
<MTecknology> cclausen: any objections if I include this whole log?
<cclausen> MTecknology: none from my end.  I'm not really a firewall expert though.  maybe someone who knows what they are doing shoould take a look at it first?
<MTecknology> cclausen: there we go - bug filed :)
<MTecknology> cclausen: worst case I did something stupid
<MTecknology> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Flam`> I opened some ports in my iptables, here's an "iptables -L" http://pastie.org/private/k6nygx4hznny241abt1whq, but when I try to connect to the ports (8484 for example) with nmap it says that it is still closed.
<MTecknology> Flam`: ufw status verbose
<Flam`> Also, what's the easiest way to remove the last 4 ACCEPT entries in the "chain INPUT" section... added those by mistake.
<Flam`> k 1sec
<Flam`> I see a lot of blocked attempts.
<Flam`> MTecknology: What am I supposed to see?
<MTecknology> Flam`: a verbose output of the current status of ufw
<MTecknology> Flam`: if you're using ufw, you shouldn't be workin with iptables directly if you can help it
<cclausen> Flam`: what does netstat -ant show?  do you actually have something listening on port 8484 ?
<cclausen> Flam`: and do you want to allow udp or tcp?  by default, nmap only scans tcp
<MTecknology> ya.. cclausen can help you much better..
<cclausen> MTecknology: no, go ahead.  you actually use the commands.
<MTecknology> cclausen: :P
<MTecknology> Flam`: do you want to use ufw or iptables directly? you shouldn't really intermix them unless you really much up things (like me a little while ago)
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone managed to successfully combine any type raid with lvm in 10.04 without being directed to busybox stating "gave up waiting for root device", if so is there any fix for this bug?
<MTecknology> s/much/muck/
<Pirate_Hunter> I am starting to think I should go back to 8.04
<MTecknology> Pirate_Hunter: what type of setup? do you have root on lvm?
<MTecknology> I like keeping / and /boot off of any funky setups
<Flam`> Thanks for the tip, I'll try not to mix and match between ufw and iptables.  I'll stick with ufw.   I just did "sudo ufw allow 8484" which im hoping enabled it for both udp/tcp from any location.  I ran my service and tried netstat -ant and nothing is even listening.
<Flam`> :/
<Pirate_Hunter> MTecknology, been a while i've seen you here or maybe i am the one whos been missing, well originally it was raid1 /boot raid0+lvm however that sent me to busybox, now after searching online a few have had problems with other raid combinations but no one has provided a fix. However those were either alpha or beta stages of lucid
<cclausen> Flam`: nmap won;t show a port as open if it can't connect to it.  you can run something there to test if you want
<MTecknology> Flam`: if you run ufw status it tells you if it's by tcp, udp, or both - i think default is it's as open as you specify it should be closed
<Flam`> ufw status shows that it is indeed both udp/tcp from anywhere.  Thanks for the help guys it seems the problem lies in my service software itself.
<cclausen> Flam`: easiest thing to test with is probably sshd: sudo `which sshd` -D -p 8484 and then nmap once sshd starts up
<Flam`> hm
<Flam`> How do I close it afterwards?
<Pirate_Hunter> MTecknology, it takes four hours to wipe the disks I can't do that again, if no definite answer I'll go back to hardy
<cclausen> Flam`: you can Ctrl-C it if its still running after nmap
<cclausen> in debug mode, it will shutdown after a single connection
<MTecknology> Pirate_Hunter: /boot should always be on the simplest system you can muster. The generic kernel has initrd which should handle booting the rest of the system on some pretty obscure setups.
<Flam`> cclausen: it worked. Thanks
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: you don;t have to completely wipe the disks.  just wiping out the parition table should work for a reinstall
<MTecknology> Pirate_Hunter: I've been on here a lot for a long time, just always busy with other things
<Pirate_Hunter> MTecknology, I wanted boot on both since I can run degraded, more like an insurance that boot would work if something went wrong on one of the disks, also obscure setup?
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: boot shouldn't change much, just put a copy of it on each disk
<cclausen> (you'd have to manually keep them in sync though)
<Pirate_Hunter> MTecknology, no wonder and I show up once in a while still nice seeing you
<MTecknology> Pirate_Hunter: nice seeing you too
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, keeping in sync manually seems like more wok than it is worth while raid1 will do that for me, it actually works on 8.04 just can't understand why 10.4 is giving me so much trouble also something weird when setting up raid0 it takes a few kb and makes it unusable, something I didnt notice on the previous lts
<Pirate_Hunter> MTecknology, :)
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: can you make /boot a mirror that is not in lvm?
<MTecknology> Pirate_Hunter: like, lvm on soft raid on hard raid with zfs on everything
<MTecknology> Pirate_Hunter: if /boot is on a simple standard partition - it can boot that
<MTecknology> I think so anyway..
<Pirate_Hunter> I understand what both are saying, however, the problem is that boot is actually not finding the lvm / partition or to be correct initramfs, some say its grub2 others its something with lucid and im clueless
<MTecknology> you can always dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/boot.img
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: what is your hardware setup?
<Kaprenakis> Hi again .
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, its just a machine with two disks and 4gb ram to be as simple as possible its nothing to do with the hardware
<MTecknology> ya.. my gf called me just so she can make me feel bad because she's crying because I didn't agree to why she was upset with me
<Kaprenakis> Doing a install of Ubuntu 10.04 server, and was wondering for a file server/media server, with hopefully outside access. What option should i do for Partition disks?
<Pirate_Hunter> I assume no one has encountered this or have tried  any raid setup with lvm?
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: what disk controller?
<Callum__> Umm, WHY is Ubuntu 10.04 Server's default GRUB install behaviour is to install to the first drive if there isn't any other OS on the computer?
<Kaprenakis> use entire disk .. use entire disk and set up LVM .... use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM .... Manual set up
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: can you do an install to  a single partition on a single drive?
<Callum__> Why doesn't it install GRUB to the installed drive, like EVERY other Ubuntu derivative?
<cclausen> Callum__: that sounds reasonable to me and is what I prefer
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, nope normal ide connectors no controllers and by god I would expect to be able to pull of a single install of lucid or may something bad happen... I can install any version of ubuntu just not the setup I want, which is why I need to find out why
<Callum__> cclausen: What if you take out the drive it installed to? Won't be able to boot the Ubuntu installation because its actually on another drive, and the bootloader is installed on the drive you took out >_>
<Callum__> Basically, it installed the bootloader to the MBR of one of my RAID arrays (/dev/sda) when I need it installed onto a 40GB OS drive (/dev/sde)
<Pirate_Hunter> Callum__, you can do that manually however that is soemthing google will help you with or soemone with expertise in grub2 can help you with
<cclausen> Callum__: that is already filed as a bug it seems
<Callum__> I know how do install GRUB manually, but it's a really annoying problem >_> and now the server is refusing to boot, great
<cclausen> Callum__: yep, I know.  this is why I stopped trying to run dual boot systems.  its not worth the hassle
<Callum__> This ISN'T a dual-boot system, just Ubuntu Server 10.04 on it
<cclausen> so why is it a problem to have grub on disk 0?
<Pirate_Hunter> Callum__, welcome to my world at least your problem is simple mine has no answer so far
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: what motherboard?
<Callum__> because I want it to boot GRUB off the 80GB drive when its booting off one of my RAID arrays >_>
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, any reason why you asking about the mob?
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: yes, the release notes list some specific issues on asus boards
<cclausen> Callum__: can you make that drive appear as drive 0 ?
<Callum__> cclausen: no
<Callum__> well, at least I think /dev/sda is one of my RAID arrays on this, it might be the other, backup, IDE drive I have in the machine
<Callum__> either way, don't want to reinstall this crap again, took forever
<Pirate_Hunter> its an old generation IBM Think Centre most if not all the components are intel exact mob type not sure but since it is open I can see IBM written on it
<Kaprenakis> Doing a install of Ubuntu 10.04 server, and was wondering for a file server/media server, with hopefully outside access. What option should i do for Partition disks?
<Kaprenakis> use entire disk...
<Kaprenakis> use entire disk and set up LVM ....
<Kaprenakis> use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM ....Manual set up
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: model?  I might have one of those I can test with actually...
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: we don't know enough about your setup to answer you.  in general I;d put data and the OS on two different partitions
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: I think lvm is just a world of pain and avoid it at all costs.  I would just create a reasonable / primary partition, a reasonable /data primary partition and a 500MB swap partition
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, IBM REV: 2.1 that is all I can see printed on the mob, lspci hasn't been of much help
<Callum__> <cclausen> Callum__: that is already filed as a bug it seems - where?
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: can you install dmidecode and try and get more info from that?
<cclausen> Callum__: bug 414996
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 414996 in grub2 "[karmic] grub re-writes boot sector on wrong drive on fresh install" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414996
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: ok thanks, ok so primary is for your everyday files.. /data primary partition is for system os files?
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, that may be true but it is easily achieved through the previous lts would not understand why the new lts can't do something simple like raid and lvm, I have always used it without a problem until today my opinion of Lucid is poor at this moment
<cclausen> as far as I can tell, its not fixed in lucid either.
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: did you read the release notes?
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, parts of it, no not really
<Callum__> maybe it refuses to boot because of the drive I installed it to, its caused me problems with booting before...
<Callum__> I know that it installs to the wrong drive, but this refuses to boot at all
<Callum__> "GRUB " then nothing
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 read the part about "Partition alignment changes may break some systems"
<cclausen> so might be bug 551965
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 551965 in partman-base "BIOS hang - Unable to boot after installation" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551965
<Callum__> So, that bug 414996 has been open and left unfixed for months?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 414996 in grub2 "[karmic] grub re-writes boot sector on wrong drive on fresh install" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414996
<Callum__> >_>
<cclausen> I assume it isn't easy to fix
<Callum__> doesn't sound hard to fix
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, IBM / product name: 8187D1G / serial n: KKFDB8P
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: ThinkCentre M50 8187-D1G
<cclausen> do you know is that is an Intel ICH8 controller?
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, it should be everything else is by intel
<cclausen> that is the model that has the problem
<cclausen> "If you find that you need to use the old cylinder alignment instead, then add the {{{partman/alignment=cylinder}}} boot parameter when starting the installer."
<Pirate_Hunter> huh it is? hmmm... where would I check the exact controler type and will try that on the server cd I add that to the boot options?
<cclausen> lspci -vvv work?
<cclausen> yeah, add that to the boot options I think will help.
<cclausen> at least that is what people said in the bugReport
<Pirate_Hunter> will try my last attempt of lucid before going back to hardy which is rock solid, thanks for your help and patience, will attempt the same setup that In used to have on my server raid+lvm which is another issue in itself
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, before you go is the forward slash part of the actual command or I have to choose either of those?
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: I think the / is part of teh command
<cclausen> I am not sure though
<cclausen> I think it is an option that gets passwed to partman, so having the / makes sense
<Pirate_Hunter> no problem will attempt and see, hopefully it will work, thanks for the help at least this might help better
<MTecknology> cclausen: what was that link for clearing iptables?
<cclausen> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-flush-all-rules.html
<MTecknology> cclausen: thanks. I can't bring my system up now..
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> cclausen: just networking. I figure out howt o fix what was going on - rebooted, now no network - just wanted to go back over what I changed
<MTecknology> cclausen: GAAAAAHH!
<MTecknology> cclausen: we only screwed with iptables, right?
<cclausen> MTecknology: and ufw
<cclausen> but in theory, yes
<cclausen> did you really break something?
<MTecknology> cclausen: iptables -F and ufw disable - should ignore anything we did....
<MTecknology> ya... I can't get networking back to this system
<MTecknology> I have somebody else local
<cclausen> start simple
<cclausen> can you ping your own ip
<cclausen> can you ping the default gateway
<cclausen> etc.
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> own ip will work - it's a static ip
<cclausen> if you can't ping the default gateway, that is either an interface problem or a calbe problem
<MTecknology> it's config issue - I'm 99.999% sure
<jdstrand> MTecknology: oh, I just thought of something before really going to bed
 * MTecknology thinks please be the answer....
<jdstrand> MTecknology: you have dnsmasq enabled on boot-- is it possible that it is starting and giving out an invalid ip to your host? iirc, you shouldn't be using dnsmasq with bridging VMs (you'd have to check the Ubuntu wiki for libvirt/bridging configuration)
<MTecknology> jdstrand: that's the only system I have that uses it - I wonder how it got on there
<MTecknology> I'm too tired to search reverse deps - or- to remember how
<jdstrand> MTecknology: test it by moving /etc/init/libvirt-bin.conf somewhere out of /etc/init
<MTecknology> ah..
<jdstrand> MTecknology: dnsmasq is pulled in by libvirt
<jdstrand> MTecknology: by moving /etc/init/libvirt-bin.conf aside, libvirt won't start on boot, and it won't start up dnsmasq. I'm hoping that is your issue
<MTecknology> I'll try that...
<MTecknology> jdstrand: would mv /etc/init/libvirt-bin.conf /etc/init/libvirt-bin.conf.dis work?
<MTecknology> idk if upstart reads specific files or everything..
<jdstrand> MTecknology: if that works, you'll have to setup libvirt with bridging using the wiki
<MTecknology> or... if I read what you said.....
<jdstrand> MTecknology: I think it only read *.conf-- I am not 100% sure
<MTecknology> I'll just move it to /
<jdstrand> MTecknology: for a quick test, that is reasonable
<Pirate_Hunter> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it works its alive lucid server works
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, thanks apparently it must have been the disk alignment
<MTecknology> jdstrand: rebooting to try it out
<jdstrand> MTecknology: "if that works, you'll have to setup libvirt with bridging using the wiki" *and* put libvirt-bin.conf back in /etc/init
<cclausen> Pirate_Hunter: when all else fails, read the instructions
<MTecknology> jdstrand: I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<MTecknology> jdstrand: and .... still nothing... I'm halfway considering just blowing away all configs on the thing and starting from scratch with just the old vm's - I'm completely at a loss.....
<jdstrand> well, it was an idea
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, :p, just wished I had chosen ext4 instead of ext3, but that is a minor issue
<MTecknology> jdstrand: ya, thanks :)
<jdstrand> MTecknology: I'd recommend checking /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog and /var/log/daemon.log for reasons as to why dhcp isn't working
<MTecknology> jdstrand: you have any other ideas at all?
<Pirate_Hunter> cclausen, that was driving me nuts for the past two days so it isn't anything to do with lvm as some of the bug reports, those should be corrected
<jdstrand> MTecknology: you could use a static ip on the host instead of dhcp temporarily
<jdstrand> MTecknology: then see if it can ping your gateway, etc
<MTecknology> I'e been doing that
<MTecknology> it's static 192.168.1.4
<MTecknology> br0 is static
<MTecknology> tried dhclient eth0 and br0; nothing
<MTecknology> reconfigured a lot of packages, nothing
<cclausen> MTecknology: check dmesg for errors?
<MTecknology> sm-mtp[1396]: gethostbyaddr(192.168.1.4) failed: 2
<jpds> sudo mii-tool
<MTecknology> does that look interesting?
<cclausen> I had mii-diag uninstalled when I upgraded to lucid.... or is mii-tool not  the same thing?
<Pirate_Hunter> well of to sleep my brain is drained and im happy see yah folks
<MTecknology> sm-mtp - that doesn't matter, does it?
<joschi> <rant>the guys that came up with the syntax for partman-auto in preseed files should really be forced to actually use it... argh!</rant>
<MTecknology> jpds: I'm going to have him try it with the expectationthat you know I have low expectations, high hopes, and currently a giganticaly crushed soul
<cclausen> joschi: the alternative is no options at all in preseed files, so I'd not say that too loudly...
<joschi> cclausen: I'm somehow spoiled by setup-storage from FAI ;)
<cclausen> joschi: yeah, ditto that
<joschi> currently I'm primarily using FAI only for partitioning the machines and thought I could try it with only preseed files. well, it works but it was a pain to setup the partitioning :(
<cclausen> well, you only need to setup it up once
<MTecknology> $mii-tool  eth0: no link    $mii-tool br0  SIOCGMIIPHY on 'br0' failed: Operation not supported
<MTecknology> jpds: no idea what that means - but it sounds bad
<joschi> cclausen: yes, but that doesn't make the pain go away ;)
<cclausen> MTecknology: /etc/init.d/networking restart and see if that helps
<cclausen> joschi: I wish there was a do-release-upgrade for preseed files and other FAI stuff...
<MTecknology> joschi: my pain never goes away
<MTecknology> joschi: I live in a tub of deep despair
<MTecknology> cclausen: nothing - no errors or anything
<joschi> cclausen: hm, maybe through FAI softupdates? didn't look into them any further, though
<cclausen> joschi: oh, hmm...
<MTecknology> cclausen: any other ideas?
<MTecknology> cclausen: if this doesn't work I'm just going to blow apart this system and start anew
<cclausen> MTecknology: down all interfaces expect your real one and get it to work again
<MTecknology> tried that
<cclausen> hmm...
<cclausen> reboot one last time and pray :-)
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> ole #~20
<MTecknology> or 30
<MTecknology> I fought this puppy long and hard. I think it's time to just let'r go
<cclausen> hmm.. did you try booting up in single user mode?
<cclausen> or "recovery mode" as listed in grub
<cclausen> oh well, I need to go home.  its so late its early here..
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> cclausen: alrighty, thanks for the help
<MTecknology> at this point, i'd have spent less time starting from scratch :P
<MTecknology> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cjs> !gpt
<cjs> Does that mean, "Don't even think about talking about it"? :-)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573542 in openssh (main) "package openssh-server 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573542
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573391 in net-snmp (main) "package snmpd failed to upgrade: userdel: user snmp is currently logged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573391
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573591 in php5 (main) "Uploads greater than 64 kilobytes corrupted under PHP 5.3.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573591
<TJ^> hi guys
<TJ^> trying to setup pptp server
<TJ^> GRE read is failing
<TJ^> http://pastebin.com/QpNXrGaT
<TJ^> tried everything!
<joschi> hi, when using partman-auto with an "expert recipe" in a preseed file it always seems to generate a faulty partition table. installation eventually works and the system boots, but cfdisk and fdisk say the partition table (esp. the first partition) is incorrect
<joschi> I used the example from https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt to verify it and it also results in a faulty partition table
<joschi> has anyone else the same problem?
<joschi> I couldn't find a bug report for this issue
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573657 in irqbalance (main) "irqbalance enabled unconditionally, can't be disabled via debconf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573657
<kim0> Hi folks, I want install ubuntu-server, and point the installation CD at an automatic preseed file. Must I use the alternate-DVD ? or can I use the normal server DVD ?
<jnss> why's 64bit downloads defaulted
<TJ^> cos most servers these days are 64bit
<FFF666> hi, I've installed UEC following the guide in the page. I can run images and login it via ssh, but if I terminate the instance and run it again(it has the same ip), when I tried to login it via ssh appears this problem
<FFF666> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<FFF666> @ WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED! @
<FFF666> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<FFF666> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<FFF666> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<FFF666> It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<FFF666> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<FFF666> 72:bb:6d:43:96:1f:e9:7e:da:bf:de:a3:53:b3:fe:e2.
<FFF666> Please contact your system administrator.
<FFF666> Add correct host key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<FFF666> Offending key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts:2
<FFF666> RSA host key for has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<FFF666> Host key verification failed.
<FFF666> any ideas?
<Kaprenaki> I'm doing a clean install of ubuntu 10.04... what % should be primany.... what % should be primary data.... what % should be swap...
<hggdh> FFF666: first of all, please do not dump lines here; use pastebin
<hggdh> FFF666: second, each instance you run will have a *NEW* and, consequently, most certainly different SSH key
<FFF666> new ssh key?, so what I have to do before ssh it?
<hggdh> FFF666: so. I am assuming you are just doing ' ssh ubuntu@1.2.3.4' . This, by default, will save the public key of 1.2.3.4 in your ~ /.ssh/known_hosts
<hggdh> FFF666: if the instances are really ephemeral, you should either not save the public keys, or delete them after use
<FFF666> ahhh
<Pici> You could disable strict host key checking as well, but that may open you to other issues.
<FFF666> what kind of issues?, I'm a student testeng cloud computing
<FFF666> what kind off issues?, how can I do that?
<hggdh> you can do both on the call to SSH: ssh -o UserKnownHostFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no
<hggdh> FFF666: a real MITM attack...
<Pici> aye.
<FFF666> I dont care, this is for a college work
<FFF666> I have another question.
<hggdh> FFF666: 'I dont care' is usually a bad answer in a test ;-)
<FFF666> haha, yes it will carry problems
<FFF666> other
<FFF666> I want to know how can I do to save the changes that I make to the image. For example, I run an ubuntu image and I install the mysql server, but if I turn off the image and run it again that mysql won't be there.
<hggdh> yeah, good one, but I have not gotten that far in Euca/uec yet ;-)
<hggdh> this would be a rebundling
<FFF666> ahh
<FFF666> I want to know how can I do to save the changes that I make to the image. For example, I run an ubuntu image and I install the mysql server, but if I turn off the image and run it again that mysql won't be there.
<Kaprenaki> Are swap partitions a primary or logical partition?
<hggdh> either, plust LVM
<Pirate_Hunter> just bonded my interfaces and transferring large files, however I notice on my router only one of the server cards are is active yet iftop tells me transfer speed is at 40MB, how do I test whether both cards are actually working as lacp?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573815 in pptpd (main) "package pptpd 1.3.4-2.1ubuntu1.9.04.2 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573815
<MTecknology> jdstrand: hey, you around?
<jamesturk> is anyone running 10.04 on EC2 and seeing high load before their server is even doing anything?
<jamesturk> tried searching and asking around before, but so far no luck and few leads
<MTecknology> Well.. I got my landscape account. yay- now to wait for my 60day trial to be approved.
<cjs> jamesturk: How long does that high load last? If it's only for a minute or three, perhaps just startup costs?
<jamesturk> cjs:  17:23:08 up 1 day, 19:06,  2 users,  load average: 0.74, 0.74, 0.55
<jamesturk> all that I have done on that server is install postgres (no databases are even created as of yet)
<cjs> jamesturk: Hmmm. That is a little high, though not huge.
<cjs> What does top or htop tell you?
<jamesturk> my 9.10 and 9.04 servers idle at 0.02 (and some of those are active)
<jamesturk> top shows Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<jamesturk> and next to no memory used and no swap touched
<cjs> Ok, so no CPU. What are those processes waiting on, then? Next: iostat.
<jamesturk> avg-cpu:  %user   %nice %system %iowait  %steal   %idle
<jamesturk>            0.00    0.00    0.00    0.01    0.00   99.98
<cjs> BTW, do you know what that load average means?
<storrgie> Can somebody help me bring up another network interface on my server? I have two nics, both of them connected... but the second one wont come online.
<cjs> jamesturk: That is, typically, the number of processes waiting to run, but which cannot because there are no resources available. Clearly, the resource that's not available is not CPU.
<cjs> So that's why I asked about iostat: you want to know what your disks are doing. (That's another common resource that starves processes.)
<jamesturk> cjs: yes but if I'm reading iostat correctly tough 99.98% in the idle state
<jamesturk> though*
<cjs> jamesturk: That's CPU, not disk.
<jamesturk> ah
<jamesturk> just a second
<jamesturk> Device:            tps   Blk_read/s   Blk_wrtn/s   Blk_read   Blk_wrtn
<jamesturk> sda1              0.19         1.97         1.36     305458     212048
<jamesturk> sdb               0.00         0.00         0.00        762         80
<cjs> Try "iostat 5" and wait for an update or two (the first won't tell you anything)....
<jamesturk> after the first read all numbers are 0
<jamesturk> on sda1 and sdab
<cjs> Try iostat -m 5, and see what your MB read/written is after the first display.
<cjs> Hm. That would mean no disk I/O.
<cjs> (The first display is since boot, averaged over time since boot.)
<jamesturk> I also have EC2 monitoring and looking at my graph over the last day is literally a flat line on disk I/o, cpu utilization, network I/o
<cjs> Hmmm!
<cjs> And is anything slow?
<cjs> I wouldn't like to say "ignore that load average number," but if your CPU, disk and network are all fine, I suppose it could be an artifact of VM stuff.
<jamesturk> not that we've noticed. I started up this server to experiment with because we'd like to move our 9.04 machines to 10.04 -- I haven't actually gotten around to using them, in part because we noticed the load average anomaly
<cjs> As I said, that number is supposed to be how many processes are ready to run and are yet blocked because there's a resource they're waiting on (e.g., CPU time to run, disk I/O to complete, network I/O to complete....)...
<cjs> Well, EC3 is all VMs, so it could be they're waiting for other stuff on the "real" server that's really not affecting you. I suggesting bringing up a typical server and trying to subject it to a typical load (real or test) and see if it makes any difference.
<cjs> Sorry, "EC2." I get ahead of myself sometimes. :-)
<cjs> Anyway, I guess my lesson here is that, "the load average number can lie." Especially these days.
<jamesturk> my coworker and I were close to the same conclusion, probably what we'll wind up doing Monday.  seems like something must have changed between 9.10 and 10.04 to cause the calculation to take into account activity outside the vm though as we've never seen an issue like this on any of our others
<jamesturk> we'll just have to adjust our monitoring accordingly (usually sustained load like this would set off a minor alarm)
<cjs> jamesturk: Well, good. Remember, it is a number that may have information for you, but is not to be confused with what actually happens.
<cjs> jamesturk: What sort of app do you run?
<cjs> Web-based?
<jamesturk> yes, we run nginx and postgres
<cjs> Anyway, see if you can't find a more direct way to test. E.g., a page that forces a DB query.
<cjs> And then look at the response time on that.
<cjs> Ah, with postgres you may want to try to force a write on something that may have some contention. Reads should always be pretty darn fast, unless you have an absolutely enormous DB.
<cjs> Well, anyway, the point is, test something as close as you can get to what the user sees, and alert on that.
<jamesturk> cjs: sound advice for sure
<cjs> I need to run. Hope I helped!
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573839 in squid (main) "Local Squid quits working on interface change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573839
<jamesturk> cjs: thanks, you definitely did
<MTecknology> Could somebody do me a favor? Just tell me if you can open staging.profarius.com ?
<jnss> why is the 64bit recommended over the 32bit one
<jnss> really
<jnss> i need a netinstall
<jnss> is that doable?
<philgarr> MTecknology: yes
<JanC> jnss: taht are 2 seemingly unrelated questions
<jnss> both can be answered
<JanC> if you want to do a netinstall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JanC> well, there are other netinstall images in the same directories as those minimal isos
<jnss> thanks
<jnss> that may help em a lot
<Pirate_Hunter> just bonded my interfaces and transferring large files, however I notice on my router only one of the server cards are is active yet iftop tells me transfer speed is at 40MB, how do I go about testing if both cards are actually working at the same time under mode=4?
<philgarr> what is the cleanest way to remove the "helpful" tasksel motd?  just remove 51_update-motd?
<philgarr> nevermind, just had to read the manpage for update-motd; answer:yes
<ShadowTale> hi folks
<ShadowTale> ok, so i've installed ubuntu server. it's hooked up to the internet. How do I get it to connect to the internet so that "ping google.com" works
<ShadowTale> 'ello?
<IanFHood> I did: mount /dev/sdf /mnt but when I try to unmount /mnt I get command not found.. so how/where do I get 'unmount' ??
<IanFHood> using 8.04
<stgraber> IanFHood: umount
<IanFHood> stgraber: omg.. too easy.. thanks!!
<stgraber> np
<Kaprenakis> I have a 20gb hard drive. How should i split it up? Primary partition, Primary data partition and swap partition. How many gbs for each?
<Kaprenakis> Im using a old computer and installing ubuntu 10.04 for a file server + media streming
<RoyK> Kaprenakis: usually a single partition will work well, but it might be a good idea to use 1-2GB for the root in case the data volume fills up
<RoyK> you don't want to end up with a full root partition
<Kaprenakis> RoyK: So make 3 partitions one for the data and then make another (Primary?) partition for the root
<Kaprenakis> and then a swap of like 1gb
<Kaprenakis> RoyK: Is swap a primary or logical partition?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #573919 in autofs (main) "autofs doesn't work with lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573919
<RoyK> Kaprenakis: doesn't really matter if swap is on a primary or logical partition
<Kaprenakis> RoyK: which one would you perfer?
<RoyK> doesn't matter
<RoyK> the reason for using logical partitions is if you want >4 partitions
<RoyK> nothing else
<RoyK> also, if you're only serving files with the system, you won't need much swap
<RoyK> probably nothing, but half a gig will probably suffer
<RoyK> even if you set vm.swappiness = 100, linux won't use much of it if processes don't allocate a lot
<Kaprenakis> RoyK: Alright Thanks. One more question.
<Kaprenakis> RoyK: after i make the 3 partitions do i select the 2gb root partition for the install?
<nealmcb> Kaprenakis: if you'll be installing many packages, you want room for them and for major upgrades
<RoyK> in the installer, select mount point /
<RoyK> for the root partition
<RoyK> nealmcb: a NAS setup doesn't need a lot of stuff - two gigs should suffice
<nealmcb> the reason I usually have multiple partitions is to have two system partitions (one for when I install another release etc) and one bigger data one for /srv or /honem
<nealmcb> ahh - I didn't hear the NAS part :)
<RoyK> nealmcb: [21:27]  <Kaprenakis> Im using a old computer and installing ubuntu 10.04 for a file server + media streming
<RoyK> 20 gigs for media will probably suffice for like three DVDs :)
<Kaprenakis> ok this is very temporary i just want to mess around with this stuff
<Kaprenakis> i know it will mainly be .mp3s and i have about 15GB that I want to access
<RoyK> ok
<Kaprenakis> should root be at the beginning of the available space?
<RoyK> mostly it doesn't matter, but the outer rim of the drive, that is, the beginning, is about twice as fast as the inner part
<RoyK> so place the swap in the outer area
<RoyK> the root isn't much used during normal operation except for logs anyway
<RoyK> so it hardly matters where it is
<Kaprenakis> ok the use of the partitions: swap is going to be swap area. root should be EXt4 hournaling file system?
<Kaprenakis> I got way to many questions...
<CaptainTrek> RE: apache.
<CaptainTrek> how can I set my username to be able to write to /var/www?
<CaptainTrek> i hear it needs sudo
<CaptainTrek> anyone?
<nealmcb> CaptainTrek: see e.g. comment 10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2045715&postcount=10
<CaptainTrek> but is that safe?
<CaptainTrek> guntbert in #ubuntu says not
<nealmcb> but note there are many issues with security and permissions to consider as noted in the link at the last comment
<nealmcb> it all depends on exactly what you intend to do, what dynamic apps are running etc
<CaptainTrek> i'm just wanting it to run so I can put my html pages into there without sudo
<CaptainTrek> its a friggin pain xD
<nealmcb> if you don't have dynamic apps, then the chmod option isn't a bad option
<nealmcb> (and chown)
<RoyK> Kaprenakis: doesn't really matter what filesystem you use - ext3 is rock stable, ext4 is better for large volumes, xfs or jfs are also good
<guntbert> CaptainTrek: you know I'm just of the old school in this regard - and I was thinking several users  :-)
<CaptainTrek> heh indeed
<CaptainTrek> regardless, if I'm just hosting normal HTML pages, would there be any risk in changing ownership of /var/www?
<CaptainTrek> and how could I switch it back to root if I have to?
<nealmcb> change username to "root"
<billybigrigger> anyone know where the 10.04 server guide is hiding?
<CaptainTrek> nealmcb: would there be any risks by switching /var/www ownership to my user then?
<carolija> hi
<guntbert> billybigrigger: not out yet ?
<billybigrigger> guntbert, can't find it
<nealmcb> CaptainTrek: that's what I suggested, if it is just static content
<RoyK> billybigrigger: the 8.04 guide will probably be good enough
<billybigrigger> you'd think the server guide would be released with lucid
<guntbert> billybigrigger: neither can I - it was an assumption not a question :-)
<CaptainTrek> nealmcb: didnt get it, lost net connectivity srry
<nealmcb> CaptainTrek: see e.g. comment 10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2045715&postcount=10
<nealmcb> billybigrigger: apt-get install ubuntu-serverguide
<CaptainTrek> nealmcb: if I chmod the thing to have +r -w permissions, only root will be able to write to /var/www, right?
<ujjain> Ubuntu keeps asking for password after Ubuntu upgrade, despite me giving the right username/password in GNOME login window.
<scar> has anyone been able to change the console resolution in 10.04?  i tried adding GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 to /etc/default/grub and running 'sudo update-grub' but that only seems to be adjusting grub's resolution but not the console
<ujjain> Ubuntu keeps asking for password after Ubuntu upgrade, despite me giving the right username/password in GNOME login window.  NOTHING happens when I try to log in...
<scar> ujjain, can you reboot into recovery mode and drop to a root shell? then change the password?
<Kaprenakis> should i be encrypting my home directory if im going to be accessing my server outsite of my local network
<scar> Kaprenakis, the encryption is good if someone steals your server
<Kaprenakis> Scar: thats the only reason to use it?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: why do you think you need in the first place?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: I suspect it will just cause problems if you need to try and recover data later on in case of a filesystem or hard drive problem
<scar> Kaprenakis, also if someone hacks into the server and you're not logged in, then it may help
<cclausen> if someone hacks into the server, they can just install a keylogger and wait for you to login
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: alrighty thanks youve been too much of a help. :P
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: what do you do for a living?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: https://wiki.cites.uiuc.edu/wiki/display/~cclausen/Resume
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: wow thats pretty good.
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: I've really looked into going to school for network specialist, or some kind of network security not sure yet.. I'm a senior in HS.
<cclausen> well, most of the networking classes here are kind of lame
<cclausen> unfortunately networking and security really needs to be learned on the job
<Kaprenakis> yeah so what would be a good area to go for if i want to eventually over time transition into that kind of job.
<cclausen> things like SANS training can help, but there is no better way than actual problems
<cclausen> I'd start at an IT help desk
<cclausen> and work on learning things and try and learn on your own
<cclausen> you can read through course materials like: http://www.cs.uiuc.edu/class/sp10/cs438/lectures.html
<Kaprenakis> yeah everything that ive learned is all by googleing my questions and searching everything that i come across while doing server setups.
<cclausen> yeah, me too
<cclausen> I've just been doing in longer
<dominicdinada> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dominicdinada> How to install server from an iso without burning it ? and no not on a thumb either. How can I mount the image to run it   ?
<cclausen> dominicdinada: what are you installing onto?
<cclausen> you can do a network install if you can PXE boot
<dominicdinada> Ok someone told me to gpart the drive and use usb startup creater and write the live cd to the disk then boot into the installer
<cclausen> I suspose you could
<cclausen> why though?
<cclausen> no blank CDs around?
<dominicdinada> Because           A the server it is going into has no dvd drive   B cant wipe my thumbs as 1 is broken other is full of 3.9 gigs secure back up, C the PC is in pieces at the moment
<cclausen> I see
<cclausen> dominicdinada: what is the server running now?  you can upgrade from a previous ubuntu version
<dominicdinada> There is no server now. I have an old PC that I gutted and throwing in 2 TB worth of hard drives.... The hard drive in question is a WD onetouch 750 that the housing broke so the drive was yanked so no OS
<dominicdinada> Now it is in another external enclosure and gonna get a file system on there
<cclausen> what are you typing this off of?
<cclausen> you coudl try the netboot install
<cclausen> download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/  into your tftpboot space on another linux system on the same subnet
<cclausen> err, oops, just get the netboot.tar.gz file
<dominicdinada> Same for 32bit i take it just the i386 correct
<cclausen> yeah, pretty much
<cclausen> server not new enough to support 64-bit ?
<dominicdinada> ok
<cclausen> dominicdinada: do you have the ability to run your own DHCP and TFTP service briefly?
<dominicdinada> The "Server" is just for home use it is a dell 4600c that I ripped out the mb and stuff because i got 4 HD's here and the slim doesnt allow any more drives
<cclausen> you can't just run them in all setups
<dominicdinada> Yes... I can do it from my router an automatically assign the ips...
<cclausen> yeah, I have many users with Dimenions still... that lack of actual drive space is annoying...
<cclausen> can you set a next-server parameter from your router?
<cclausen> (its a DHCP option)
<dominicdinada> Well like i said I got around 2 TB of drives literally sitting in my room just chillin and well... gonna throw the 4600c mb into an old Box with all the drives... IT doesnt help that i broke my keyboard also haha
<cclausen> hmm... no keyboard is a problem
<dominicdinada> I believe so I have seen it before
<cclausen> some of the basic tftp and dhcp stuff is at: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/478
<cclausen> actually, I guess I should do this too
<cclausen> would make lucid installs go quicker...
<dominicdinada> I got one I can steal briefly but eventually it the server will act as a File Server, Test Webserver, Wireless Access point extender, etc... With Remote Desktop
<cclausen> cool
<dominicdinada> I guess
<Kaprenakis> For a File/media streaming server what should i install? Samba file server for the files.
<dominicdinada> If i get sick of it 2 years ago I got every version of Winblows Free from school :D
<Kaprenakis> what is a LAMP server?
<dominicdinada> Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle)
<Kaprenakis> Is a openSSH server is so you can acess your server using putty for example?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: yes, putty connects to an openssh server
<Kaprenakis> does filezilla use openssh?
<cclausen> filezilla can use ssh/sftp, yes
<cclausen> it is also an (SSL) FTP client
<Kaprenakis> cclausen: ok thanks again!
<cclausen> note that SFTP through ssh and SSL FTP are not the same thing even though I've seen both called SFTP
<Kaprenakis> ok lets say for example i want to add .mp3s to my server using filezilla what would i need to do in order for that to happen?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: just openssh-server on teh server side
<cclausen> and disk space to place them in of course
<dominicdinada> Blah
<dominicdinada> How to Gpart the drive Management flag issue ?? Select all flags?
<cclausen> I'm not sure what you mean
<Kaprenakis> ccleausen: ok tys
<Kaprenakis> is it wise to install the GRUB boot loader to the master boot record?
<cclausen> Kaprenakis: you probably want to if you are only running one OS on the system
#ubuntu-server 2011-04-25
<alan23424> Right is there something for ubuntu that would have it create daily system status emails for me - like on bsd
<RoyK> alan23424: what sort of reports?
<RoyK> a cronjob would probably do...
<alan23424> I have one hosted debian box, whoever built it has cron email root daily with failed ssh attempts, disk usage, net usage and other fun stuff
<alan23424> wondered if that sounded like something obvious
<alan23424> and not homemade
<RoyK> alan23424: for failed ssh, denyhosts is a better approach
<RoyK> for net usage, find some graphing stuff like munin
<RoyK> getting that over email is what they did in the eightees or ninetees, current systems are better
<RoyK> disk usage should be monitored by something like nagios/icinga
<RoyK> so you get an altert if it reaches a certain threashold
<RoyK> no reason for an admin to read daily emails about 45% disk space used
<Alan> what's the best way to (headlessly) boot the previous kernel in ubuntu server?
<pehden> QUESTION: postfix , dovecot , spamassasin , with procmail, I had this all set up and I had an issue with something else so i had removed postfix , well before my email would come into folder /home/pehden/mail     now it keeps going to /var/mail/pehden what do i need to do to fix this back so i can use my webmail lite to check it
<pehden> urgent
<pehden> well great
<pehden> 256 people in here and no one real
<pmatulis> Alan: remove the most recent kernel
<pmatulis> pehden: how can you be getting mail if you don't have an MTA (ex: Postfix) anymore?
<Delerium_> Hi Guys, I'am having a VM (Ubuntu Server on VBox) on my Win7 PC.  My router forward port 80 to this VM.  I need to secure this VM so in case of attack, this very VM won't be able to reach my internal network.  Should I use SELinux or Iptables under Ub Server?
<patdk-lap> hmm, both?
<patdk-lap> they both do totally different things
<pehden> pmatulis i reinstalled it
<pmatulis> pehden: i guess you lost the original configuration then
<pehden> pmatulis i know thats why im asking what would i need for the conf to have it put the email back in that folder
<Delerium_> patdk-lap, What are the main differences?
<patdk-lap> one is a firewall, the other is not :)
<patdk-lap> kind of like meat and oranges
<patdk-lap> both food, but nothing in common with each other otherwise
<Delerium_> patdk-lap, K, for my congirutation, I guess I should use SeLinux?
<patdk-lap> I have no idea
<patdk-lap> iptables protects you from doing stupid things on the network level
<patdk-lap> selinux stops programs from doing stupid things
<pmatulis> Delerium_: ubuntu uses apparmor by default.  why would you also use selinux?
<Delerium_> patdk-lap, Thanks!  That exactly the differences I want to know ;)
<Delerium_> pmatulis, Hee... I'll check AppArmor also then.. Haven't been using Linux for a while so I'm learning all there new technology that have been added over the years
<osmosis> im looking to do  apt-get install monodb, but it wants to install like 100 xorg dependencies with it.  its a db, not a gui app, so im not sure why this is so.
<osmosis> on lucid
<ScottK> There's no Ubuntu package named monodb in Lucid.
<ScottK> If you're installing a third party package of some kind, you'll need to ask them.
<osmosis> sorry, mongodb
<ScottK> Because it depends on xulrunner-1.9.2-dev
<osmosis> is there a way to lookup the date that a package was installed?
<jmarsden> osmosis: look in /var/log/dpkg.log* for it
<goddard> i want to make a complete system image backup over the network while the server is running possible?
<osmosis> jmarsden, hrmm...dpkg.log is set with logrotate is fade away
<jmarsden> osmosis: Yes, my machine here keeps a year worth online, after that I'd need to dig out old archival backups...
<philipballew> i want to set up ssh on it but i have a dynamic ip address
<philipballew> how can i do this
<jmarsden> philipballew: Use openssh-server as normal, and use a dynamic DNS provider such as no-ip.com to provide DNS that changes when your dynamic IP changes.
<philipballew> thats what i was gonna do. so like when i log into the server i do ssh (domain givin by the noip service) correct?
<philipballew> how can i find my outside ip addres on my cli system. ifconfig doesnt show it. i was just gonna sing myself down with my laptop after copying my ip address down
<eagles0513875> hey guys how can i ensure a user has access to an nfs share
<eagles0513875> im doing some testing on natty im not seeing any nfs group or anything
<eagles0513875> any nfs experts in here
<philipballew> fot this service should i give them my 192.168.whatever or my outside address; 69.whatever?
<eagles0513875> philipballew: what are you trying to do?
<philipballew> set up ssh on my ubuntu server with a dynamic ip
<eagles0513875> philipballew: the easiest thing to do would sign up with dyndns to keep track of the dynamic ip and changes
<eagles0513875> that way then you ssh using the dyndns domain you have
<philipballew> i was gonna do no ip maybe. is that the same?
<philipballew> but i did not know what to put when the thing asked for my ip address? do i give them my one thats the 192.whatever or my 69.whatever?
<eagles0513875> ya no ip is the same
<eagles0513875> they would want your public ip
<eagles0513875> as your internal ip they wont see it
<eagles0513875> and im guessing you have a router as well in the setup
<eagles0513875> I have a quick question regarding nfs. Is there an nfs group i add a particular user to to give them access to the share?
<philipballew> i do have a router. its a 2wire
<eagles0513875> since you have a dynamic ip you need ur router to perform NAT to share with ur internal network ur internal ip will never be seen
<eagles0513875> so you need the external one specified
<philipballew> alright. i was just gonna use say elinks and go to whatsmyip and copy from there
<philipballew> but im probably doin it wrong
<eagles0513875> actually you can go onto ur router and find out from the routers web interface
<philipballew> hum. but wouldnt this just make my log into my router and not my server?
<eagles0513875> ya but you can get the public ip you have from there
<philipballew> what do you mean
<eagles0513875> you can find network information like the public ip and more
<eagles0513875> you have the router firewall and portforwarding etc there
<eagles0513875> so if you have your server behind the router firewall youll need to portforward
<eagles0513875> otherwise you can throw it on the router dmz to be directly outside the network then though ull need ur server to do dhcp dns etc
<philipballew> so when i now have givin noip my 69........ address and the damian i chose whats gonna happen when i enter ssh domain into the terminal?
<philipballew> im trying to get the ssh key onto my server via flash drive, where is the drive if ls is not showing it in media?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #770169 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5.4 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770169
<anonissimus> anyone around to help me with this apache virtualhost problem, I added blog.ddomain.tld /var/www/blog to the virtualhosts but nothing loads when I navigate to blog.domain.tld
<uvirtbot> New bug: #770204 in apache2 (main) "Suggestion for improvement a2enmod "reload apache" message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770204
<brontosaurusrex>  i have an intranet web/ftp server and i would like to do a partial mirror on the remote machine, is there a ftp flag i could use, so that users would specifically flag files that are to be synced?
<airtonix> anonissimus: i like the detail in your request. :>
<anonissimus> airtonix: was that ironic? I can be more specific but the domains don't really matter don't they?
<anonissimus> I did a more descriptive one before
<airtonix> your virtualhost conf file matters
<airtonix> so does your bind dns setup if you rely on it
<airtonix> anonissimus: so pastebin : /etc/apache2/sites-available/X (where X is the virtualhost conf file for your thing)
<hallyn> Daviey: good morning - no email yet about documentation, right?
<anonissimus> airtonix: http://pastebin.com/q6A1U25Y
<airtonix> anonissimus: for future ref, unless your vhost needs it. get rid of lines 16 - 22
<airtonix> anonissimus: wordpress does not need it
<anonissimus> allright
<airtonix> anonissimus: also, none of it looks wrong, (but this is how i would structure it : http://pastebin.com/SMkkbJz9 ) so it's up to a question of how you're domain name is resolved
<airtonix> anonissimus: i like to keep my subdomain/intranet apps portable and self contained.
<anonissimus> well the point is that anonissimus.be resolves
<anonissimus> but the *.anonissimus.be does not
<airtonix> anonissimus: and are you running your own dns server or is it something thats provided by another host ?
<anonissimus> dns is provided by my host
<airtonix> anonissimus: i assume you have a CNAME record blog CNAME anonissimus.be ?
<anonissimus> I requested that some days ago
<anonissimus> but it seems that with holidays it doesnt get changed
<airtonix> anonissimus: so it's not a dns server under your control ?
<anonissimus> nope
<airtonix> anonissimus: did you just ask for wildcard subdomains?
<anonissimus> nope I asked specifically for the blog subdomain to point to the ip of my server
<airtonix> anonissimus: you can find out if it resolves with dig or host : http://dpaste.com/535432/
<airtonix> but at the moment it does not
<anonissimus> hmhm so there we have the problem
<anonissimus> a lazy admin
<anonissimus> :D
<airtonix> makes me glad that i'm with webfaction
<anonissimus> well, it's a friend of a friend
<anonissimus> and I barely use it
<anonissimus> so I guess I get what I pay for
<airtonix> there you go
<anonissimus> off to some more networking fun, thanks again
<RoAkSoAx> morning all
<hggdh> zul: can I have the whole of the test rig?
<hggdh> morning, RoAkSoAx
<zul> hggdh, yep
<hggdh> zul: thank you
<RoyK> test rig?
<robbiew> hggdh: hey...saw the comments on bug 717166
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 717166 in isc-dhcp "Broken with v4 isc-dhcp-server in Natty" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717166
<robbiew> did something get left out?
 * robbiew is not panicking...fwiw, just interested
<hggdh> robbiew: not to our knowledge -- but I just tried again with current ISO, and it failed miserably
 * hggdh is, OTOH, starting to panic
<robbiew> :/
<RoAkSoAx> hggdh: morning
<robbiew> hggdh: heh...it's always fixable in an SRU ;)
<hggdh> RoyK: a few systems we have where we can test some stuff without blowing everything else to hell :-)
<RoAkSoAx> hggdh: when you free, could you pelase verify bug #648202
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 648202 in vsftpd "vsftpd started even if not in standalone mode" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648202
<hggdh> robbiew: yeah, but it is not kosher :-(
<hggdh> RoAkSoAx: did you also change from egrep to 'grep -E'? egrep is the obsolete form, and it is not generically portable
<RoAkSoAx> hggdh: not I didn't change anything I just got the patches that were there already and put them together as they all work and the fixes are in Maverick
<hggdh> RoAkSoAx: OK. I will test it as soon as possible on lucid
<RoAkSoAx> hggdh: awesome, thank you!
<robbiew> hggdh: I'm going to release note bug 717166, given we won't have it fixed in the ISO...and if you discover a workaround, we can update the bug and release notes
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 717166 in isc-dhcp "Broken with v4 isc-dhcp-server in Natty" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717166
<hggdh> robbiew: perfect, thank you. I am updating the bug stating that we are seeing problems, but do not know yet what is causing them
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: howdy!! How was PowerNap's testing?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: productive
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: howdy :-)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: how much powersavings were seen?
<SpamapS> I'm starting on the RAID tests w/ 20110425 .. are there any respins scheduled?
<RoyK> hggdh: heh - I have a couple of those at work as well...
<RoyK> mostly for openindiana/zfs testing, though
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: howdy!!
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: quick question about upstart!. I want a job to only start after *all* the interfaces are up. Is this possible?
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: or all the interface sin /etc/network/interfaces
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: start on started networking will start after all *static* interfaces are up
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: so that should achieve what you want
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: and likely will be the default for runlevel 2 in 11.10 and later
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: cool thanks
<SpamapS> hallyn: ping?
<amero> is there way to set a limit on amount of cpu usage allowed for any single processes?
<RoyK> amero: ulimit
<amero> what's this supposed to mean: The maximum amount of cpu time in seconds
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> there's no way to limit the percentage of cpu usage
<RoyK> but you can set the priority on the pid, of course
<RoyK> man renice
<amero> oh what does that option do then. it limits how long a process could use a cpu?
<RoyK> yes
<amero> even it uses 1%, the limit will still kick in?
<RoyK> when the cpu time spent reaches the limit
<RoyK> see 'top' or 'ps' - it shows you how much cpu time is spent by each process
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: hmm.. I may have told you wrong.. it may actually be 'start on stopped networking' .. which I know.. is very confusing.
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: uhmmm but why would it be "on stopped"?
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: because started will happen as soon as it forks/execs ifup -a ..
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: stopped comes after ifup -a has exitted
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: because it is a "task"
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: indeed confusing
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: yeah I'm just now realizing I've been confused about it up until this point
<RoAkSoAx> :/ I'll write the upstart job for keepalived and test
<RoyK> amero: the linux process scheduler can't share just a fraction of its time for a process. Some OSes, such as AIX, can virtualise parts of a CPU, but Linux can't
<amero> RoyK: looks like my only option now is renice. do we have a renice daemon or something will monitor and auto nice a process?
<bastidrazor> how do i get reverse mapping to work correctly? i get things like "Apr 25 12:37:47 servitude sshd[8779]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for dynamic-76.72.201.232.tvscable.com [76.72.201.232] failed
<bastidrazor> - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!"
<bastidrazor> when anyone tries to ssh into my server.
<anonissimus> airtonix:
<anonissimus> dns got edited but now I get broken a broken link error
<RoyK> amero: the renice won't stay after a reboot, so rather rewrite the init script to start it with lower priority
<SpamapS> what is the thing that puts the system load  /  stats in motd? landscape-client ? It should totally put a "your RAID device X is degraded" message in too
<zul> update-motd i think
<RoyK> SpamapS: for software or hardware raid?
<SpamapS> well ideally any, but specifically the simplest one to solve is software
<SpamapS> hmmmm...
<SpamapS> mdadm did not start on boot
 * RoyK uses icinga (former nagios) for that sort of stuff
<RoyK> sends me an sms if something goes wrong
<SpamapS> RoyK: I'm not saying its best practices to log in and look for problems
<SpamapS> RoyK: monitoring is by far the right way to do this. :)
<SpamapS> RoyK: I'm saying.. if we're going to display system load.. we should also include obvious problems.
<RoyK> SpamapS: true :)
 * SpamapS is a belt and suspenders kind of guy
<AphisOne> I've been looking for documentation or a tutorial on common practices on how to handle CVE corrections with Ubuntu Server, but have yet to run across anything.  Any links or suggestions are welcome and needed, please.  Thanks!
<pehden> ok this is getting old im not sure what doing it but the server has had to be rebooted in the morning and now its up and running but this cycle is getting old
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: ping
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: negronjl has some questions about using Cobbler to provision into KVMs
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: sure
<RoAkSoAx> negronjl: i'm here
<negronjl> hi RoAkSoAx
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: can you walk us through deploying a kvm through cobbler?
<RoAkSoAx> negronjl: sure
<RoAkSoAx> let me get my cobbler server up
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: negronjl is running his cobbler (orchestra) server in a vm too, all in virt-manager
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: so you guys want NQA right?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: sure
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ok give me a sec
<negronjl> kirkland had to step out for a minute...
<negronjl> I have a virtual ( or trying to set up ) where I have a cobbler server.
<negronjl> I need that cobbler server to be able to pxe boot other instances.
<negronjl> RoAkSoAx:  Any chance of continuing this on Skype?
<RoAkSoAx> negronjl: sure, or mumble
<uvirtbot> New bug: #770454 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770454
<smoser> jamespage, still around?
<Chromag9> does anyone have any experience on running Ubuntu server on Amazon EC2?
<hallyn> Chromag9: lots of ppl here do it.  if you have questions ask away
<Chromag9> I was interested in looking into it via their AWS Free Usage Tier
<Chromag9> it looks like there was some question, initially, about it actually being "free" because the official Ubunti AMI's were all 15gb, which is over the free 10gb EBS emoung
<Chromag9> *amount
<SpamapS> Chromag9: I believe they were dropped to 8GB to work w/ that
<SpamapS> smoser: ^^
<Chromag9> after poking around it looks like they (being Canonical) changes the official AMI's to be 8GB?  can someone confirm this?  for example: US-East-AMI ami-688c7801
<Chromag9> ahh, well that would be a confirmation, thanks!
<Chromag9> looks like I can safely check it out at no charge to see whether I want to use it
<smoser> Chromag9, ami-688c7801 is not an ebs root image
<smoser> so it will not be free
<smoser> pick from the list at http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/release-20101225/
<smoser> and use an 'ebs' one. those will have 8G root filesystems.
<Chromag9> wait, I clicked on an ebs one in the list to copy the AMI number
<smoser> what list ?
<smoser> that is most definitely not ebs
<Chromag9> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/release/
<smoser> yeah... those links are bad :-(
<Chromag9> ahh
<Chromag9> ami-cef405a7
<Chromag9> that's the one I was looking at - for whatever reason the link goes to the wrong page
<smoser> https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=210521
<smoser> Chromag9, ^ is why the page you see when you click it is out of date.
<smoser> we're not able to update it any more.
<smoser> amazon basically abandoned that stuff.
<smoser> i should probably make the index pages not link there.
<smoser> but, ack, that what you do want is
<smoser> ami-cef405a7
<smoser> us-east-1 ami-cef405a7 canonical ebs/ubuntu-maverick-10.10-amd64-server-20101225
<Chromag9> yep, that's the one I was looking at
<smoser> Chromag9, you might want to try natty though
<Chromag9> yeah
<smoser> if you're not going to pick LTS (lucid), then natty will release in 3 days.
<Chromag9> ahh natty is being released in 3 days?
<smoser> for playing, i'd suggest grabbing a natty daily ami.
<smoser> yes, natty will arrive thursday
<smoser> if you grab today's ami's http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/server/natty/20110425/ it will be virtually inditinguishable
<SpamapS> and then you wont have to worry about chulu eating yee
<smoser> exactly
<Chromag9> can I freely drop the daily ami instance and create a new one when the final is released thursday?
<Chromag9> or will that cost me?
<smoser> Chromag9, you can... you may end up getting charged for 1 hour, if you stopped and started in the same hour
<smoser> i'm not sure how their charging works exactly
<smoser> but that would be $0.02
<Chromag9> haha me either - I really should make sure I understand it - but a few cents here and there is no big deal
<smoser> so i'd buy you a stick of gum if we ever meet and you're charged that.
<Chromag9> I'm just paranoid that I'll do something wrong and next thing ya know they're billing me $500
<smoser> well, you would actually be hard pressed to run up a bill over $100 in a month if you use a t1.micro size
<Chromag9> sweet!  well at least I'll get a piece of gum out of the deal
<smoser> ie, if you did something like 'ssh host cat /dev/zero'
<smoser> you might see some large network charges
<smoser> but other than that...
<Chromag9> yeah I'm not planning on doing that :)
<smoser> if you pick a natty daily and apt-get dist-upgrade and reboot, its the same as current
<smoser> Chromag9,
<Chromag9> smoser: oh Thursday when the final version comes out?
<Chromag9> *on
<smoser> yes.
<Chromag9> I didn't think of that - I'm really behind on upgrades
<Chromag9> I have two standalone Ubuntu server boxes at work right now, both running 10.04
<Chromag9> updates, I should say
<robbiew> SpamapS: ping
<SpamapS> robbiew: pong
<robbiew> SpamapS: hey hey :)
<hggdh> hallyn: why would a amd64 image fail with "error : qemudWaitForMonitor:1886 : internal error process exited while connecting to monitor: qemu: at most 2047 MB RAM can be simulated"?
<hallyn> hggdh: is this non-accelerated i386 maybe?
<hallyn> hggdh: or maybe you were just out of ram?
<hggdh> hallyn: bloody hell :-(
<hallyn> hggdh: it used to be non-kvm qemu didn't support ram > 4G.  2047 sounds weird
<hggdh> I have been looking for a red herring since the morning... trying to run a 64-bit image on i386 :-(
<hallyn> doh
<hallyn> is that what this is?
<hggdh> hallyn: yes, I remember this error on i386. I was swearing I was running on a 64 host
<hallyn> might be worth a bug about bad error reporting
<hggdh> time to get a double shot of wisky
<hggdh> yeah
<hallyn> sounds tasty
<hggdh> :-) at least some good news today, I *know* where I got it wrong
<hggdh> anyway, lost by one, lost by one thousand. I will try a i386 image just for spite
#ubuntu-server 2011-04-26
<dassouki> is there a way i can host a dropbox type solution on my server
<dassouki> with some form of security and allowing cliens to log in
<TheEvilPhoenix> how can i find what's binding to what ports?
<SpamapS> TheEvilPhoenix: sudo netstat -tnlp
<TheEvilPhoenix> SpamapS:  without using netstat, i.e. lsof
<SpamapS> TheEvilPhoenix: sudo lsof -n | grep LISTEN
<SpamapS> but.. they both basically read the same place
<SpamapS> not sure why netstat -sn't desirable. ;)
<mrroth> how would I grep / awak this when the out shows me ""Wan1AliasMaskIp1"value='255'" "Wan1AliasMaskIp1"value='somevaule'  and all I want is that somevalue  this is as far as I gotten grep -i '"Wan1AliasMaskIp"*'|awk '{print $4}' | cut -c 8-11
<twb> mrroth: ow
<twb> mrroth: wtf is that from
<mrroth> this is the output http://pastebin.com/bWyiZZ4r from printf %s $(curl -s -u sometuser:somepass http://hostname/some.html |grep -i '"Wan1AliasMaskIp"*')
<twb> You realize that if you pass a password as a CLI argument, every user on the host can see the password as clear text?
<twb> If you're parsing XML, use xmlstarlet, not awk
<twb> If you're parsing SGML HTML, use tidy -asxml --numeric-entities yes to turn it into XML
<twb> Not sure why you're doing printf %s, either
<mrroth> oh tidy hmm
<mrroth> so what would a easier syntax
<mrroth> and it html
<twb> Or use a dedicated scraping library
<twb> Or best of all: use the REST or SOAP or whatever API that upstream provides specifically for use by non-humans
<twb> curl -s URL | egrep name=[\'\"]?Wan1AliasMaskIp1 | grep -o value=[\'\"]?[0-9.]+ | head -1 | egrep -o [0-9.]+
<mrroth> oh thanks
<twb> What are you talking to, CPE?
<mrroth> a rv042 firewall / router
<twb> Can you reflash it with OpenWRT?
<mrroth> I want for work, a quick cli script
<mrroth> NOPE
<twb> Bummer
<twb> I'm amazed it works at all
<mrroth> it bassically a small bussiness linksys
<twb> Most of the firmwares I've seen are js out the wazoo
<mrroth> with vpn
<mrroth> yea It may be some js. but I was able to logon and grab subnet mask
<twb> Reflashing with a normal linux distro would be my preferred choice in these cases
<mrroth> but parse is what I want to do
<mrroth> I am no programmer
<twb> Either openwrt or just ubuntu on a 1RU peecee
<mrroth> if it were me I would also
<mrroth> do something else
<twb> fai enough
<twb> *fair
<mrroth> so your sample syntax should do the trick
<twb> That's what I use for screen-scraping image pages
<twb> curl URL | egrep -oi [\'\"]+.jpe?g | wget -i- --base URL
<mrroth> oh how I wish i was a programmer
<mrroth> make my life simpler
<twb> That's not programming man
<twb> That's being a sysadmin
<mrroth> or scirpting
<mrroth> yea
<red2kic> oh how I wish i was a millionare
<red2kic> make my life simpler (too). :P
<twb> red2kic: move to africa then
<twb> Some of those places have wicked hyperinflation
 * red2kic commands twb to make him some money!
<twb> I think you missed the point
<red2kic> Probably
<twb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperinflation
<twb> Hell, even Japan still has a low net value for the Yen
<red2kic> Inflation goes up. Real values going down.
<red2kic> I treat every 5 bucks like it's 15 bucks here.
<twb> So if you move there post-inflation, your foreign currency gets converted 1:1bn or whatever
<twb> Thus, you are instantly a millionaire or billionaire
<red2kic> Until it get stablized then everything goes higher again.
<red2kic> Ya?
<twb> That would be filed under "it all depends"
<twb> In any case, your wish would be granted
<red2kic> "Germany 1923, banknotes had lost so much values that they were used as wallpaper."
<red2kic> Heh.
<hypetech> Anybody know why my ubuntu server would be able to ping any IP except for the google public DNS IPs?  I've had an outgoing connection issue for days, and it turns out I just wasn't able to communicate with 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 but other IPs work fine :(
<twb> hypetech: because google DNS servers don't respond to echo requests?
<twb> Though FWIW "ping 8.8.8.8" and "ping 8.8.4.4" work for me
<twb> Maybe your ISP is blocking access to them, to force you to use their broken DNS?
<twb> Have you asked your ISP about it?
<hypetech> twb: the server is in a datacenter, and we have other servers using google DNS from the same switch/firewall just fine
<twb> Hm
<twb> In that case maybe you fucked up your routing table or such
<twb> Pastebin the output of "ip l;ip a;ip r"
<hypetech> It's the same on a fresh install of 10.10 and 11.04
<twb> Or maybe google have blacklisted your IP because they've decided you're a dickhead
<twb> I can't think of a *likely* explanation, so I'm just brainstorming
<hypetech> I considered that, but I don't think they block on DNS, plus the server didn't really do anything outgoing at all, much less anything that would cause them to block me :(
<hypetech> plus I can ping google.com's main IP
<hypetech> and others
<hypetech> just not the DNS ones
<twb> Maybe the last to have your IP did
<hypetech> we've had the IP it uses for years :p
<smoser> jamespage, around ?
<jamespage> smoser: sure am
<smoser> sweet.
<smoser> let me check in #ubuntu-release really quick
<jamespage> smoser: you're up early :-)
<smoser> but i think we should start testing ISOs
<jamespage> smoser: ack - I will just spin a small test to check archive mirrors OK?
<smoser> s/isos/uec images/
<smoser> jamespage, good thinking sir.
<smoser> jamespage, have you made the changes to collect pids and initctl list ?
<smoser> (hoping to get more info on that hang we see)
<jamespage> smoser: ah - so initctl list is now part of the collected data and so is a full ps
<jamespage> smoser: however I've not make the change to collect stuff on timeout if the instance is ssh-able.
<smoser> i thought you were alrady doing that
<jamespage> so it collects a console log; however it does not ssh in and collect data
<smoser> oh.. not on hang.
<smoser> but it does that at some point
<smoser> jamespage, i'm thinking/hoping that it will give us enough data if we get those two things. at least give us some hints.
<jamespage> smoser: it does a ssh in to collect data as soon as the instance is running - but that was a little early?
<smoser> maybe. i dont know.
<jamespage> yeah it was - look I'll do a fix now and then we can run the tests; I will trigger a collection via ssh on timeout if its ssh accessible
<jamespage> smoser: archives all look OK - two tests in each region did not return any errors
<smoser> how possible would it be to collect the same bit later?
<smoser> maybe just before terminate?
<maedox> Anyone here running and IRC server?  I want to set up a private on at work and I'm wondering what's the ircd of choice? There seems to be a bunch to choose from in the repos.
<smoser> jamespage, ^
<jamespage> smoser: sorry - lemme take a look - think we might already do that
<jamespage> smoser: so we currently collect metadata 1) as soon as we can ssh 2) after the in-instance testing is complete and 3) as soon as its ssh-able after a reboot or stop/start
<jamespage> 2) is just before reboot
<smoser> so when is 2, if the "i'm done" file never appears
<jamespage> smoser: thats the issue - if we hit the timeout we don't collect the metadata
<jamespage> smoser: just running a quick test now on the change
<smoser> oh. great.
<jamespage> smoser: OK worked so going to kickoff the main test now.
<jamespage> smoser: so will be testing 20110426
<smoser> yes
<jamespage> smoser: spinning now - http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu-uk.org/view/natty-ec2/job/natty_server_ec2/10/
 * jamespage goes for coffee
<jamespage> smoser: two failures so far - http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu-uk.org/view/natty-ec2/job/natty_server_ec2/10/ARCH=i386,REGION=eu-west-1,STORAGE=instance-store,TEST=multi-part-ud,label=ubuntu-server-ec2-testing/
<jamespage> bug 712026
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 712026 in udev "cloud-init.conf never runs, instance not reachable via ssh" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712026
<uvirtbot> New bug: #771034 in nis (universe) "nis version 3.17-31 failed to build on amd64 with GCC-4.6/oneiric" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771034
<jamespage> and one capacity issue in us-west-1b
<uvirtbot> New bug: #771148 in openvpn (main) "redirect-gateway fails when default route does not use a gateway" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771148
<jamespage> smoser: around?
<smoser> here
<jamespage> smoser: OK - so I'm seeing a new 'condition' in the ec2 testing - InstanceInitiatedShutdown state
<smoser> state?
<smoser> you're getting that back in the api ?
<jamespage> yes
<jamespage> not supported by boto yet but I can see it in the logs
<jamespage> I've had 3-4 instances of this across all of the testing.
<jamespage> the instance starts and then switches to this state before it gets to running.,
<jamespage> no console data (just checked)
<smoser> that is strange.
<smoser> but it does get to running ?
<jamespage> no
<smoser> oh.
<jamespage> sorry - that was not clear
<smoser> so this would be failed boot then
<smoser> right?
<smoser> where do you see it?
<smoser> region
<jamespage> http://tinyurl.com/6caqmvv
<jamespage> us-east-1 by the looks of it
<smoser> do you have ec2 api tools there?
<smoser> i'm interested in what that says right now
<smoser> ec2-describe-instances <instance-id>
<jamespage> looking now
<jamespage> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599225/
<jamespage> smoser: they are all in us-east-1 - might be related to outage stuff I guess
<smoser> bug 557483
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 557483 in linux-ec2 "EC2 instance went straight to terminated i386/c1.medium" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557483
<smoser> its not new.
<smoser> i suspect hypervisor/platform gremlins as the cause
<smoser> and there is good reason to believe that there are gremlins hanging around us-east-1 datacenters
<jamespage> smoser: got one cloud-init not completing - http://tinyurl.com/3hg8h2b
<jamespage> smoser: some stack traces as a full in instance capture on timeout
<smoser> jamespage, we weren't seeing those errors before though
<smoser> i did suspect the apt... but no real good evidence
<jamespage> smoser: so that may be a bit of a red herring - all of the cloud-config tests throw that exception
<trapmax> how to enable ssl for apache?
<pmatulis> trapmax: get a valid certificate and then tell apache about it.  guides abound
<jamespage> smoser: all of the us-east-1 instances that failed to start where EBS as well
<Dramaturg> Hey everybody! I have an issue with Spamassassin =( It seems to me it is loaing too few plugins: http://paste.debian.net/115085/ and is rating an obvious spam message with 1.4. In e-mail headers I see tests[none]. Where Do I start investigating the issue?
<jamespage> smoser: any reason we don't have ebs tests in the test tracker for ap regions?
<smoser> no
<smoser> no reason. there should no
<ScottK> Dramaturg: I would ask on a spamassassin specific forum.  Other than needing to know package names for additional things to install, there is very little that's Debian/Ubuntu unique about setting up spamassassin.
<Dramaturg> ScottK: You know one good forum&
<ScottK> No.  Sorry.
<jamespage> smoser: I've populated the test cases in ISO tracker with all of the ec2 results
<jamespage> and linked to the associated bug reports
<jamespage> only one I have not done is the HVM stuff.
<elb0w> root@dbrm:/home/gtsafas# service mysql start
<elb0w> start: Job failed to start
<elb0w> I just did a apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<elb0w> then reinstalled it
<RoAkSoAx> morning all
<uvirtbot> New bug: #771225 in backuppc (main) "Missing Dep : libtime-modules-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771225
<moonpup> can anyone tell me where to find the 'fully commented' config files like the postfix main.cf instead of the abbreviated version in /etc/postfix
<jMCg> moonpup: postfix.org? man 5 postfix?
<jMCg> moonpup: they have... documentation!
<jMCg> http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<moonpup> does ubuntu not provide fully commented config files like red hat and other distros?
<moonpup> i come from a red hat world that has well commented config files
<jMCg> moonpup: I come from a world where documentation exists.
<moonpup> jMCg i understand about the documentation, but i'm used to a distro providing the default fully commented config files
<jMCg> That's a terrible habit. I think distros should provide empty configs with links to the documentation.
<shauno> I'm on 10.04 LTS, the first line in my main.cf reads:
<shauno> # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
<jMCg> I think the single best advise I took from Ivan Ristic's book "Apache Security" is: When you start a new configuration, start with an empty file.
<moonpup> shauno thank you, i'm new to ubuntu server and not used to their abbreviated config files
<moonpup> jMCg i like to know what variables are available in a config file and the comments describing it without having to hunt around for documentation
<jMCg> moonpup: if you have to hunt stuff down in documentation, then it's lousy documentation, and you should complain at the project's issue tracker.
<moonpup> jMCg again, i'm a red hat guy trying to understand the ubuntu/debian way of doing things
<robos> moonpup, I'm in the same boat
<moonpup> jMCg it's no different if your comfortable in an ubuntu environemnt and then come over to red hat
<robos> trying to learn the ubuntu way of things from redhat
<kpettit> moonpup, the apache directory setup is setup a bit different by default
<smoser> jamespage, you rock. thank you.
<moonpup> both distros name packages differently, config files are in different places and package mgmt is completely different
<robos> not trying to fork the conversation too much, but in redhat it's a huge nono to compile anything. Everything should be a rpm. Is the same school of thought with dpkg?
<jMCg> 15:35:18 <fajita> Pop along to http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DistrosDefaultLayout for an idea on where the main operating systems place Apache files.
<jamespage> smoser: np - must get round to sorted out the HVM test as well
<kpettit> moonpup, THis might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<jMCg> moonpup: I work on Ubuntu/Debian, Fedora/RHEL, Solaris and FreeBSD on a daily basis.
<smoser> jamespage, well, its not htat big of a deal. i have just run them by hand.
<moonpup> kpettit thx, i've read that... good stuff
<jamespage> smoser: well the framework supports it - I just can't pass it as an option at the moment!
<moonpup> jMCg that's great, but i'm red hat certified and have spent my career on red hat so the ubuntu/debian way of doing things is new to me
<moonpup> jMCg i'm just trying to figure it all out ;)
<moonpup> thanks for the help... gotta run
<robos> is there a way to tell which repository a package was installed from?
<raphink> robos, you can see which repository provides a package
<raphink> but not which repository provided a package
<robos> bummer
<robos> that's pretty bad :-/
<robos> what happens when i update a package. How does the system know which repository to apply the updates from?
<raphink> what's your need?
<raphink> robos, it uses the package version first
<Pici> apt-cache policy packagename might   provide the data you need
<raphink> and applies weights from /etc/apt/preferences
<raphink> Pici, that gives which repository currently provides the package
<raphink> (if any)
<jMCg> hrm... the problem with this:         su -s /bin/sh -c 'exec "$0" "$@"' komunalbedarf.at -- /opt/bw/bin/httpd-worker -f /etc/bw/apache/vhosts/komunalbedarf.at/httpd.conf -k start
<Pici> raphink: *might* ;)
<raphink> robos, a package installed from one repository might very well be upgraded from another one
<raphink> (which is good)
<robos> raphink, I inherited a bunch of ubuntu systems. My main concern right is if the version of Apache (and other things) are based off of SRU releases
<raphink> it's a good thing that packages you installed from the main repositories are upgraded using the security repository for example
<jMCg> Is that you cannot expect fork or expect daemon in upstart... Expect fork expects one, expect daemon two, but these should be three or four forks...
<jMCg> And this is the wrong channel for this to discuss.
<raphink> what version do you have robos ?
<robos> raphink, that sounds good... but what if you want to control how your package is updated? For example, I want SRU versions and only want security fixes applied. I don't want any new features
<raphink> (and which version of the OS)
<raphink> robos, that's what apt/preferences is made for
<robos> raphink, 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.2 and I'm running version 9.10
<raphink> you can set weights by repository/releasename/package/version, etc. which will override the version weights
<raphink> let me see
<robos> cool; i need to learn how to do that asap
<Pici> robos: 9.10 loses support at the end of this month, you really should upgrade.
<raphink> 9.10... that's karmic
<Pici> robos: support includes security updates.
<Pici> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<raphink> ubuntu|karmic|main|source: apache2 2.2.12-1ubuntu2
<raphink> ubuntu|karmic-updates|main|source: apache2 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.4
<raphink> I don't have karmic-security here, but it looks like that could be it
<Pici> apache2 | 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.4 | karmic-security
<raphink>    apache2 | 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.4 | karmic-security | source, all
<raphink> right
<raphink> :-)
<raphink> rmadison said :-)
<Pici> ♥ rmadison
<raphink> robos, so your version is an old security update
<raphink> 2 versions behind
<robos> i have soo much to learn
<raphink> is that a bad thing? :-)
<robos> haha, nope
<robos> so to be sure I understand, there is no way of telling if i'm running an SRU version of apache right now?
<robos> SRU as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<raphink> sure there is
<SpamapS> robos: sure there is, look at the top of the changelog ... if it is    distro-proposed then it is an SRU
<raphink> SpamapS, you beat me to the explanation :-)
<robos> is there some dpkg magic to find the changelog?
<raphink> look in /usr/share/doc/$pkg/changelog.Debian.gz
<raphink> it's more $EDITOR magic than dpkg ;-)
<sbeattie> SpamapS: did you ever test php5 sbuild with the latest natty upstart? Cuz it hangs here.
<robos> It doesn't appear to be distro proposed
<SpamapS> sbeattie: not with the latest latest one no
<robos> apache2 (2.2.12-1ubuntu2.2) karmic-security; urgency=low
<SpamapS> sbeattie: I did test w/ 0.9.6 and it worked
<SpamapS> sbeattie: also it varies based on what you have on your local machine.. do you have mysql server installed locally?
<SpamapS> or rather, your... hosting machine..
<sbeattie> SpamapS: I did at first, uninstalling it in the host didn't make a difference
 * SpamapS isn't sure what the term is for the non chrooted OS. :)
<SpamapS> sbeattie: damn.
<SpamapS> and I see that I'm still running 0.9.6 :-P
<SpamapS> speak of the devil :)
<sbeattie> jhunt: did you ever test php5 sbuild with upstart 0.9.7? Cuz it hangs installing mysql-server here.
<sbeattie> (either with or without mysql-server installed in the sbuild host)
<jhunt> sbeattie: not aware of such an issue. could you raise a bug with more details?
<sbeattie> jhunt: sure. what information do you need?
<SpamapS> sbeattie: actually mine appeared to lock up until I killed mysqld
<SpamapS> sbeattie: are you positive you're not getting stuck in the post-start loop ?
<SpamapS> sbeattie: when I say killed mysqld.. I mean I had something else using port 3306 which was making mysqld fail to start
<sbeattie> SpamapS: uninstalling the package killed it and that particular sbuild continued on (after I'd already sigint'ed out of it)
<sbeattie> SpamapS: but a subsequent run, after the uninstall had completed, also hung in the same spot.
<raphink> robos, when it says -security, it's a security update, so it's SRU
<sbeattie> SpamapS: but no, I'm not sure of anything, it just sits silently at 'Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.54-1ubuntu4) ...'
<raphink> robos, when it says -proposed, it means it went through -proposed and you probably got it in -updates (unless you're using -proposed, which is not recommended)
<SpamapS> sbeattie: right, mine did too.. because it was spinning on mysqld failing/respawning
<raphink> robos, when -security is definitely SRU
<SpamapS> either way, I need to install the latest updates and try again anyway
 * SpamapS notes that his Unity desktop gives him zero indication that there are updates to install.. and that is rather confusing
<sbeattie> SpamapS: argh, yeah, there's still a mysqld process running.
<SpamapS> sbeattie: probably left over in the schroot session.. which likely was not ended
<sbeattie> yeah
 * sbeattie reboots build-server to clear out any crap :-/
<SpamapS> sbeattie: I think we may need to patch schroot to stop any upstart jobs added in the current session
<SpamapS> how to do that.. I have no idea
<robos> thanks raphink
<robos> is there a way to look at any hardware errors in ubuntu? I'm looking for something like mcelog in redhat
<Pici> !info mcelog
<ubottu> mcelog (source: mcelog): x86-64 Machine Check Exceptions collector and decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre3-2 (maverick), package size 153 kB, installed size 316 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<robos> Pici, that doesn't come with ubuntu by default, right?
<Pici> robos: Correct.
<robos> gotcha. So installing it won't help after a crash, correct?
<robos> Any recommendations on how to figure out why this server crashed?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #771264 in openvpn (main) "error creating certificate which expires after 2038" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771264
<robos> nothing in /var/log/messages
<robos> nor dmesg has any clues
<robbiew> hggdh: hey...so going with your last comment...can we move bug 717166 back to Fix Released?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 717166 in isc-dhcp "Broken with v4 isc-dhcp-server in Natty" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717166
<hggdh> robbiew: I am not sure -- it is true we cannot replicate, but I do not know what causes Will's issue
<hggdh> robbiew: for a fact, he should not be getting the dhcpd errors
<robbiew> hggdh: hmm...so I think I'll move it to Fix Released
<robbiew> he can open a new bug
<robbiew> and we can work it there
<hggdh> robbiew: good enough. I personally see no real reason to keep it open, except for the purist in me
<tyreza> hello there
<tyreza> what 's LVM ? what it can do ?
<patdk-wk> lvm is like a partition table
<patdk-wk> but it can also do snapshots
<patdk-wk> and very very limited raid1 type things
<SpamapS> and raid0 actually
<robbiew> hggdh: heh...if I we went by the "purist" in you or me...we'd have to fix every bug :P
<hggdh> heh. So true...
<tyreza> but i can't difference between lvm and disk partition
<patdk-wk> sure you can
<patdk-wk> spamaps, well not raid0 at all :)
<patdk-wk> linier or raid1
<SpamapS> striping is pretty much raid0
<patdk-wk> you can concat disks, or you can span files onto multible disks
<patdk-wk> but lvm doesn't stripe
<SpamapS> [-i|--stripes  Stripes  [-I|--stripesize StripeSize]]
<patdk-wk> or atleast I don't think it does :)
<SpamapS> from man lvcreate
<SpamapS> I've used it
<patdk-wk> oh ok, in my usage, it doesn't stripe :)
<SpamapS> to stripe across two RAID5's
<patdk-wk> I just extend my lv to other pv's
<sbeattie> SpamapS: I think the workaround I'll go with for php is to build-depend on mysql-server-core-5.1 and mysql-client-5.1, rather than pull in mysql-server-5.1
<SpamapS> sbeattie: I've actually always wondered why it uses mysql-server anyway.
<sbeattie> that will prevent mysqld from getting started during package setup.
<SpamapS> sbeattie: we should think about creating a mysql-server-testharness that automates creating an ephemeral mysqld
<sbeattie> SpamapS: it needs mysqld available during the testsuite, but it doesn't need the initscript et alia.
<sbeattie> SpamapS: yeah, that has potential.
<SpamapS> tho I bet the code for that exists in the mysql testsuite already ..i wonder if it could be extracted
<tyreza> what is a logical volume ?
<SpamapS> tyreza: an unemotional volume
<uvirtbot> New bug: #771305 in samba (main) "smbd does not start on first boot with 20110426" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771305
<RoAkSoAx> zul: ping
<jamespage> ttx: around?
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: jamespage kirkland smoser hallyn robbiew Daviey isn't there a meeting today?
<Daviey> o/
<robbiew> heh...yeah
<robbiew> who's chair this week?
<Daviey> isn't it kirkland this week?
<RoAkSoAx> robbiew: zul I believe
<zul> im at the openstack summit today
<robbiew> well...given we release in 2 days...maybe we skip it this week?
<robbiew> the only think I can think of is to tell folks to create blueprints
<zul> pos wireless
<Daviey> Blueprints.. Blueprints... Blueprints...
<robbiew> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/750786
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 750786 in samba "nmbd job fails to start on boot" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<robbiew> so I'm thinking we just lost this one
<robbiew> grrrrr
 * robbiew hates Incomplete status!!!!!!
<jdstrand> robbiew: well, that is nmbd. I saw that bug, but nmdb starts fine here after several reboots. My bug was smbd. I wasn't sure they were related, so filed a new bug
<robbiew> ah
<robbiew> right
<Daviey> Going to talk to jhunt to see if he thinks it is related
<robbiew> will release note it for Natty
<zul> jdstrand, amd64?
<jdstrand> zul: my bug? yes. libvirt/kvm with 1768M disk, 256M swap (the rest to /) and 384M of ram
<jdstrand> zul: everything else is iso defaults
<zul> jdstrand: ok ill try to reproduce it as well
<hggdh> and I am re-running the jenkins test in debug mode to see what happens there
<Eitan> hey guys
<loopback_br> somebody is having problem installing USB Wi-Fi with Ralink 2870 chipset on Ubuntu Server 10.04 Kernel 2.6.32-21-generic-pae?
<RoyK> loopback_br: not me, but there might be fixes in the 2.6.35 kernel
<RoyK> installable from standard repos
<RoyK> maverick backport, really, but due to some unfixed issues in 3.6.32, they let that pass
<loopback_br> apt-get is not upgrading my kernel
<patdk-wk> you used, apt-get dist-ugprade?
<RoyK> loopback_br: it is if you apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-25...
<RoyK> patdk-wk: dist-upgrade won't update to 2.6.35
<RoyK> (last I checked)
<patdk-wk> oh, to that kernel, nope
<patdk-wk> you have to install it manually
<loopback_br> okay i'll try
 * RoAkSoAx off to lunch
<loopback_br> One of my adapters worked but the other with the same chipset didn't
<loopback_br> with kernel 2.6.32-31-generic
<pangrazi> anyone here use ebtables or vlans?
<bdmurray> kirkland: you might be interested in bug 771395
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 771395 in base-files "update-motd.d/10-help-text has an incomplete check for ubuntu server systems " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771395
<kirkland> bdmurray: looking
<kirkland> bdmurray: hmm, yes, interesting
<kirkland> bdmurray: what's the output of uname -a ?
<bdmurray> 2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<bdmurray> well plus some more
<kirkland> bdmurray: okay, perhaps I should egrep for pae
<bdmurray> kirkland: that might be a desktop system though couldn't it?
<kirkland> bdmurray: yeah, perhaps ... i'd need to check your package list for ubuntu-desktop
<robos> any general thoughts on compiling vs using dpkg?
<pmatulis> robos: ubuntu is a package-based linux distro.  apt is very good and should be used.  not doing so can lead to serious problems unless you know exactly what you're doing
<robos> package-based linux distro. That means all it's updates are handled via dpkg?
 * RoAkSoAx back
<hggdh> usually via apt-get
<robos> So dpkg should be aware of everything on your system. Thus compiling is an absolute no-no. If compiling is needed we should build our own .deb package, correct?
<hggdh> ideally, yes
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: powernap's SRU is a 0 day SRU that you can "copy" to Oneiric with the same version number
<hggdh> or you can install off the system places, like on /usr/local
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: I've seen that done many times :)
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: cool, I wasn't sure thats why I accepted it.
<pmatulis> !apt | robos
<ubottu> robos: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: yeah, once Oneiric is open, then you'd have to release the SRU for natty, and then "copy" it to Oneiric with same version number
<SpamapS> RoAkSoAx: hopefully pitti will have time to teach me some of that. :)
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: :)
<Anpheus_> Does anyone know why Ubuntu 10.10 Server's minimal virtual install (kernel -virtual) does not contain the Hyper-V modules, if it is possible to restore those to that kernel, and if this is rectified in the next release?
 * Gnea notes the echo effect when saying anything here...
<jMCg> Anpheus_: check the changelog for linux-image-virtual maybe that gives a clue.
<robertj> hey all, I got a box that is coming up to busy box and says that /sbin/init is not found in the target, but mounting /dev/mapper/mybox-root /root works just fine, /sbin/init is there, life appears good...?
<robertj> I was unmounting a whole bunch of lvm snapshots, it got stock and all disk related cmds began to act unhappy, gave it a reboot, and that's how I got into this predecimate
<robertj> don't _think_ I unmounted the live root ;P
<quentusrex> Anyone know what part of the ubuntu-vm-builder is suppose to generate the libvirt xml file?
<quentusrex> I seem to be running into an issue where I can provision a VM, but the xml file is no longer loaded into the libvirt directory.
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: ping?
<ignarps> quentusrex, I think qemu would be the one to write out the xml file.  permissions issue ?
<ignarps> quentusrex, sorry it would be libvirt not qemu
<quentusrex> ignarps, I don't see any errors even with --debug and -v turned on
<quentusrex> and I'm running the provision script as root, so I don't think that could cause the permission issue.
<quentusrex> ignarps, I don't see the vmbuilder script ever actually loading the image into libvirt. I do see the image converted to qcow2 though.
<ignarps> what --libvirt= option did you use ?
<quentusrex>  --libvirt qemu:///system
<ignarps> man page shows = not sure if it is important
<quentusrex> trying it with the =
<quentusrex> ignarps, no difference.
<grout> How can i mount my usb thumb drive on my ubuntu server?  I did a sudo fdisk -l but it dosnt come up.  The drive comes up in lsusb.
<ignarps> quentusrex, I usually do this as my user account.  but have you checked this works okay.   virsh -c qemu:///system
<ignarps> quentusrex, to see if you can use the libvirt shell okay
<quentusrex> I do have the shell ok.
<ignarps> quentusrex, running out of ideas.  Could it be an apparmor issue ?  Are you using a non default location for some files.
<quentusrex> no non default locations. I haven't touched apparmor since I installed the box.
<quentusrex> I do have ufw enabled, but I don't see anything in the script that can run into that.
<ignarps> grout, after I connect a device I usually look in the kernel logs to see what the device is.  ie run dmesg
#ubuntu-server 2011-04-27
<ignarps> quentusrex, well the answer to your original questions seems to be here.  /usr/share/pyshared/VMBuilder/plugins/libvirt/__init__.py
<sergiodlc> Hi, everybody. I was wondering which mailbox format works best for mass mailing (newsletter app)
<grout> ignarps: yea so its [1406457.588623] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer           7.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<grout> how does that help me out?
<andygraybeal> i've been using kvm/libvirt for since 8.10.. this is the first time i've read about (or noticed maybe) libcap2-bin  ... what is the deal with this?  what does it do?
<andygraybeal> i've never installed it, and i've used bridged networking
<andygraybeal> is it for bridging?  i
<andygraybeal> i'm reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking#bridgednetworking
<hypetech> what's listening on port 139 on a fresh ubuntu server install if I didn't select samba server to be installed?
<ignarps> grout, try: dmesg | grep sd    It should show up as a drive
<ignarps> hypetech, use lsof -i to find out
<hypetech> ignarps: looks like it's avahi
<andygraybeal> ah avahi nice
<hypetech> is avahi necessary if I'm not wanting network discovery?
<ignarps> hypetech, it is not needed if you don't care about auto discovery of network resources
<hypetech> ignarps: ty
<ignarps> you can still manually mount things
<onecrazycat> Cheers all, I've just completed a bare metal install of Lucid Server 64, what are some of the first things you do after a base install that make life when working with a newly installed Lucid box?
<onecrazycat> *easier
<SpamapS> onecrazycat: heh.. I can't name them anymore because I rely on command-not-found to tell me what I need. ;)
<onecrazycat> So you don't do anything really, you just get to work and as needed you install packages?
<ignarps> onecrazycat, install etckeeper :)
<ignarps> then figure out how you are going to backup the data on your new server
<SpamapS> Actually true I do always throw etckeeper in.
<SpamapS> onecrazycat: unless you're only going to ever have one server.. its a good idea to put those "essentials" into config management.. then you don't have to remember them.
<onecrazycat> Like Chef or Puppet?
<ignarps> or cfengine.  or throw your own :)
<onecrazycat> Would a gut repo supersede the use of etckeeper?
<onecrazycat> *git
<SpamapS> Yeah for a long time I had a dir full of bash scripts named ##_something that I'd run after install
<ignarps> etckeeper can use git if you like.  the nice part about etckeeper is it integrates into apt
<onecrazycat> Hrm, cool.
<onecrazycat> Reading about it now @ http://fnords.wordpress.com/2009/02/23/etckeeper-chronicles-1/
<SpamapS> onecrazycat: some kind of VCS with config management is considered the best practice these days.. "Infrastructure as Code"
<onecrazycat> SpamapS: Agreed wholeheartedly.  A noble challenge.
<SpamapS> onecrazycat: puppetmaster + etckeeper would be all you need
<ScottK> SpamapS: I'd maintain if you're messing with server configurations often enough you think you need etckeeper, you aren't doing it right.
<SpamapS> ScottK: right, etckeeper is just for the puppet master box.
<SpamapS> ScottK: though having it on the individual nodes can be eye opening as to how often people are having to work around puppet. :)
<jiboumans> hosting your puppet config out of a git repo is also a smart move :)
<SpamapS> I don't really "get" git
<SpamapS> but I'm a bzr fanboi :-P
<jiboumans> you don't git it? ;)
<econ> does anyone know anything about a patch for ndiswrapper? I'm getting errors installing it so from what I've understand from googling I need a patch. I can't figure out how to get/install it though.
<twb> econ: I recommend you just go buy a better wifi card for your server
<twb> If you're using ndiswrapper you're already running with scissors, trying to patch and reroll your own ndiswrapper is only going to make things worse
<econ> yeah, I've been trying to get it working for so long now that I'm about ready to just give up and get a new one
<twb> That's certainly my recommendation
<twb> Unless you're a soup kitchen or something and can't afford the $50 for a new unit.
<axisys> I am getting lot of these device-mapper errors http://pastebin.com/HUS2Kqiz ..
<axisys> any idea what is going on?
<axisys> I dont have any storage .. and I am using hardware raid
<twb> Well 251:* is LVM
<twb> Not sure what 252 is
<axisys>  mpt-status -i 2
<axisys> ioc0 vol_id 2 type IM, 2 phy, 67 GB, state OPTIMAL, flags ENABLED
<axisys> ioc0 phy 1 scsi_id 4 FUJITSU  MAY2073RCSUN72G  0401, 68 GB, state ONLINE, flags NONE
<axisys> ioc0 phy 0 scsi_id 3 FUJITSU  MAY2073RCSUN72G  0401, 68 GB, state ONLINE, flags NONE
<twb> Maybe CCISS or some shit?
<axisys> so as you can see my disks are fine
<twb> axisys: WTF is mpt?
<axisys> twb: that is for mptsas
<axisys> 02:03.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1064 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 02)
<twb> Blergh
<twb> Is that a fakeraid card that you've set to passthrough by creating 1*RAID0 arrays for each physical disk?
<axisys> twb: i think so .. it has been a while since I installed the OS on it..
<axisys> i think i built a raid1 ..
<axisys> because df -h / shows
<axisys> /dev/sdb1              65G   19G   43G  30% /
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/r9cFFYNj <-- dmesg
<axisys> I am guessing I dont need the device-mapper
<axisys> does not look like I am using it.. not sure why I installed it in the first place.. probably was drunk.. heh
<axisys>  lsmod | grep dm
<axisys> dm_raid45              75532  0
<axisys> xor                     4685  1 dm_raid45
<axisys> since I am not using any raid5 .. that is probably need to be removed or blacklisted..
<axisys> i guess i could blacklist it and reboot.. see if that removes the noise
<axisys> everytime I start mutt -F custom.muttrc I get these panic messages .. http://pastebin.com/HUS2Kqiz
<axisys> running mutt w/o that muttrc does not trigger it..
<axisys> could it be my fs is corrupted?
<axisys> i dont know what it mean by run recovery ..
<axisys> there is no recovery tool.. is it mean backup your data ? i dont follow.. i did not think it is mutt related
<axisys> http://picpaste.com/mutt-eY5cmneY.png <-- this is the png I am referring to
<axisys> boy was I wrong? those panic messages were related to mutt header cache.. removing the case and restart mutt got rid of thos panic errors
<axisys> s/case/cache/
<jhatvani> hey all, i installed x and fluxbox (for kicks) and i cant seem to run it,
<jhatvani> when i do startx
<jhatvani> i get a black screen :(
<RavenHursT> OMG.. someone PLEASE help me get postfix working correctly on my server!!
<RavenHursT> I've spent ALL freakin' day on this thing!
<RavenHursT> Nothing?  No one?
<RavenHursT> I've gone through all the postfix guides and I still can't send an email through any user addresses on my server..
<uvirtbot> New bug: #771662 in php5 (main) "php5 segfault when zend guard loader used " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771662
<uvirtbot> New bug: #761971 in mdadm (main) "no notification that one of the disks has been disconnected in a raid 1 configurtion" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761971
<RoAkSoAx> morning all
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: o/
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: o/ <lag>pong</lag>
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: so I looked deeper into the mini.iso import
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: recently? saw your bug update a few days ago
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: basically, if the name contains the arch and we specify the --os-version, then it will be imported correctly and created distro/profile
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: if the name does not contain a valid arch, then we need to specify both --os-version and --arch
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: off course, after that we need to edit the profile and add a preseed
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: so something like this:
<RoAkSoAx> sudo cobbler import --name=natty-i386 --path=/mnt/mini --breed=ubuntu --os-version=natty
<RoAkSoAx> or
<RoAkSoAx> sudo cobbler import --name=natty-mini --path=/mnt/mini --breed=ubuntu --os-version=natty --arch=i386
<RoAkSoAx> and the way how I change the preseed for NQA:
<RoAkSoAx> sudo cobbler profile edit --name=natty-mini-i386 --kickstart=/var/lib/cobbler/kickstarts/nqa.seed --kopts="priority=cr sudo cobbler profile edit --name=natty-mini-i386 --kickstart=/var/lib/cobbler/kickstarts/nqa.seed --kopts="priority=cr
<airtonix> any ideas why my server is taking a while to respond when it has to verify my password with sudo ?
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: hmmm that's exactly what I've been doing, but no distro or profile is created... let me double check
<RoAkSoAx> itical locale=en_US"
<RoAkSoAx> sudo cobbler profile edit --name=natty-mini-i386 --kickstart=/var/lib/cobbler/kickstarts/nqa.seed --kopts="priority=critical locale=en_US"
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: note that --name=natty-i386 (and not specifying --arch) will create profile/distro
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: that's exactly what I've been doing to work around the current traceback
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: the traceback can be ignore
<RoAkSoAx> in manager_import_debian_ubuntu there's two functions process_repo
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: oh, I could never get the profile/distro to be created, had to do those manually after an import
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: one empty, one debian related... so I'm guessing that it is either an old function that never got completed, or a function that we will need to re-write in the future
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: I think I posted this on the bug... but I think it's related to the mirroring code
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: cobbler will use debmirror or yumdownloader to grab a whole archive mirror for a distro
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: in my case I the profile for the mini ISO is created if A) --name contains arch --name=natty-mini-i386 *and* --os-version=natty is specified *or* B) --name= does not have valid arch, and --os-version *and* --arch are specified
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: ah right
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: funny thing is, with the alternate cd because it detects it correctly, don't need to specify any of those :)
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: right, that's because the alternate has the .disk directory and contains the info
<RoAkSoAx> of the release/version/arch of the image
<TREllis> yeah
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: in the case of the mini ISO, that information is not available so there's nothing much we can do but manually tell the os-version|arch
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: yeah I saw the bug got marked invalid, tbh having to specify the options is fine, we just need to avoid the traceback (even if it can be ignore, it's still a bug!)
<TREllis> d*
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: yeah I already have the patch for it, it is just commenting 1 line and adding 1 pass
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: till the repo thingy is figured out
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: actually, rechecking our script, it seems we already noticed it creates it if you specify arch in the name
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: ;) now, the repo thing might be a left over from old code that never got finished/working or something went wrong when changes were started to be made for Ubuntu
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~orchestra/orchestra/trunk/view/head:/provisioning-server/usr/sbin/orchestra-import-isos :)
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: cool, that's for the automatic import that kirkland was talking about?
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: yep
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: ok so browsing through the code I can see that the process_repos function was intended to be empty for now, and apparently the one with the logic to import debian repos is a leftover code from a merge
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: ah-ha :)
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: yeah that process_repos is old code when the imports only handled debian and the new code from chuck didn't really implemented, and apparently someone merged both codes together
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: bingo cool :)
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: and in the old code, that function doesn't seem to be used from within manage_import_debian_ubuntu.py
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: so it is safe to ignore it
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx++ thanks for checking it out
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: no worries! Will put them in a PPA later today
<uvirtbot> New bug: #771818 in squid (main) "SIGABRT on unexpected data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771818
<uvirtbot> New bug: #771698 in libnss-ldap (main) "/usr/bin/id does not show ldap groups" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771698
<rickspencer3> Daviey, hey man, release day tomorrow, what's the word on the street?
<Daviey> rickspencer3, A disaster... we need to cancel the release
<Daviey> nah, just kidding.
<Daviey> We are generally looking pretty good..
<rickspencer3> Daviey, excellent! I've been looking for a crisis to give my life meaning this week!
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> brb
<rickspencer3> too late to back pedal, respin!!
<RichiH> i heard that openstack will be part of ubuntu 11.04, but packages.u.c does not have any result for packages
<SpamapS> RichiH: its in universe
<SpamapS> RichiH: but the reason packages.u.c doesn't have it is the package names don't have 'openstack' in them
<SpamapS> RichiH: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openstack&searchon=all&suite=natty&section=all
<RichiH> SpamapS: aye, i found it but didn't think of stating it in here
<RichiH> thanks & sorry
<jdstrand> hallyn: hi! I haven't kept up on the lxc stuff. would you mind commenting on bug #645625?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 645625 in lxc "lxc container can power-off host machine" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645625
<uvirtbot> New bug: #645625 in lxc (main) "lxc container can power-off host machine" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645625
<hallyn> jdstrand: k
<jdstrand> thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #611194 in euca2ools (main) "No secure way to protect against MiM attacks" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611194
<eagles0513875> hey guys anyone know or have a good link on how i can setup a network install for ubuntu server
<RoyK> eagles0513875: google for it
<eagles0513875> ok RoyK
<ikonia> there are multiple options
<SpamapS> eagles0513875: is this a one time thing or are you going to do it on an ongoing basis?
<SpamapS> eagles0513875: the latest version of Cobbler can provision and install Ubuntu
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<ikonia> a lot of tools are also based around cobbler
<SpamapS> And is available in universe for 11.04. :-D
<eagles0513875> humm ok so i install it on my desktop then just point my server to the ip of the server hosting the image
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you don't install from an "image
<ikonia> nice job on researching there
<eagles0513875> would something like this also do the trick https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<ikonia> you need to look at options such as profile built installs, interactive etc
<ikonia> depends as SpamapS is this a one of thing, or a regular thing
<ikonia> "off"
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: ok so further investigation, after importing an ISO/dist it should create a disable repo for such distro. It is not doing so because "process_repos" is not being called
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: according to https://fedorahosted.org/cobbler/wiki/DebianDeployment this should be working, however, for what I can see this might have been disable when merging ubuntu changes
<ikonia> RoAkSoAx: it is, I use it with sat
<ikonia> I have used that on 10.04 builds
<RoAkSoAx> ikonia: right, are we talking about cobbler 2.1.0?
<ikonia> hang on - I'll check the exact version
<ikonia> 2.0.9
<marrusl> SpamapS, hallyn...  my friends with the dell san have a new question...  :)  They noticed about a week ago that they are seeing two copies of portmap running.
<marrusl> no symptoms and i'm still gathering info.  just wondering what you make of that?  if anything.
<SpamapS> marrusl: two portmaps? thats weird.
<RoAkSoAx> ikonia: ahh, then that's the issue :)
<marrusl> SpamapS, he's going to see if he can reproduce it in test.  right now they just see it in production.
<marrusl> I wanted him to turn up upstart logging to see what starts them, but he can't reboot reight away.
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: ah I see, so it is the repo mirror code, just should be disabled by default for netinst and isn't
<marrusl> so we'll see.
<ikonia> RoAkSoAx: there is a 2.1.0 package pending, so I guess we'll find out
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: yeah apparently in old code, when importing debian, it created a disabled repo_mirror, which now is not happening
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: there is probably quite a bit of cobbler ubuntu/debian code clean up to do anyway as I knew a long time ago a friend in a previous job implemented the initial support, which got disabled due to lack of maintainers then our patches and before that someone else was merging some at the same time for Ubuntu support
<ikonia> TREllis: it looks like it was stagnent for a while then took a big jump recently
<SpamapS> marrusl: since portmap binds to a port, it shouldn't be able to run twice, unless its running inside a container of some sort
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: yeah that's what happened. Chuck send patches for different .py files for ubuntu/debian, someone right after that merged changes to a debian_ubuntu.py file, and apparently he noticed that the ubuntu/debian support was added, and then he merged chuck's patches into manage_import_debian_ubuntu.py
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: I'm guessing that something went wrong there that now, disabled repos are not being created
<marrusl> SpamapS, good point.  but yeah, little chance they are doing that.  they said it was unkillable (or respawning, not sure) and comes back after reboot.
<marrusl> SpamapS, and nothing useful in the logs I have except them trying to kill it once.
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: ah-ha :)
<marrusl> SpamapS, since there's no functionality loss, we can take it easy.  hopefully he can reproduce in test.
<marrusl> we=me  :)
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: Oh well, I guess we'd need to re-write process_repos as I was thinking to support both debian/ubuntu
<pmatulis> hm, shouldn't openstack be a meta package?
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: bug again, this probably wouldn't have been noticed without your testing :)
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: sooner rather than later :-)
<SpamapS> pmatulis: its such a complex system.. not sure if a meta package is really the right way to go..
<SpamapS> $ apt-cache show eucalyptus
<SpamapS> N: Unable to locate package eucalyptus
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: indeed! you are adding items to my list of todo's though :P
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: I'll buy you a beer at UDS ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: hehe sounds like a plan ;)
<rephormat> Good morning everyone.
<rephormat> Has anyone used the UEC Beginners Guide by CSS Corp Open Source Services?
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: alright, so it seems that cobbler no longer supporst adding apt mirrors
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: ah, perhaps that was removed back when the first support of ubuntu&debian was stripped
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: there's some logic in the code to handle apt repos but doesn't seem to be able to create one as it doesn't recognize apt as a breed for the repo
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: fixed, lol!
<evilsushi> so I have only about 3 users on my ubuntu servers, all of them have sudo access and we don't really need home directories. Is their anyway I could make the UID 0 for these users, remove the home directories so these users always use /root/ for their home dirs?
<evilsushi> also I wanted to make the bash_history have the user name and time stamp
<RoAkSoAx> zul: quick question about cobbler. Should the creation of a repo mirror be done when importing an ISO cause right now is disabled even though reposync action is enabled??
<hypetech> evilsushi: if you're going to do that, why don't you just have everybody log in as the same user?
<zul> RoAkSoAx, it should be done with debmirror iirc
<RoAkSoAx> zul: yeah the thing is that when importing the ISO the part that creates a disabled repo is ignored
<zul> RoAkSoAx: ok i might not have written that part yet :)
<shauno> evilsushi: if you give multiple users the same uid, name-uid mapping is incredibly unreliable (it'll give the same answer for everyone. because they're all the same user).  so the bash_history bit wouldn't work
<RoAkSoAx> zul: hehe, there's a written part for debian that creates the mirror for debian and debian-security updates, so I guess it is just matter of adding support for ubuntu mirrors
<RoAkSoAx> zul: which I'm doing now :)
<RoAkSoAx> will show you the patch once I have it done
<zul> RoAkSoAx, ok
<evilsushi> nah it would work, if all users are UID 0 you could add something like this to the bashrc
<evilsushi>  PROMPT_COMMAND='echo $$ $STAFFID \ "$(history 1)" >> ~/.permanent_history'
<evilsushi> this would give you a duplicate bash history type
<shauno> I guess that'd depend where $STAFFID comes from.  but I think sticking everyone in one account, and then reinventing per-user accounting, is a sign you're solving the wrong problem
<evilsushi> yeah everyone on the same account is a nightmare for keys
<hypetech> why do you need uid = 0 anyway if they can all sudo?
<hypetech> just make them use the same home dir and keep using sudo
<evilsushi> STAFFID=`logname 2> /dev/null`
<shauno> if you have more than one user with the same uid, I wouldn't trust logname to tell the truth
<shauno> I'd try it on a spare machine / vm.  it can be interesting.  you can edit passwd and shadow to give more than one user uid 0
<shauno> but it does completely destroy the system's ability to put a name on a face
<pmatulis> name on a face?
<shauno> mapping names to uid and back.  most things will return the name as being the first match in passwd
<pmatulis> name to a uid then
<bluethundr> hello, I am getting an rpc error when I try to mount a volume from one of our nfs servers
<bluethundr> http://pastie.org/1840045
<bluethundr> I was wondering if I could get an opinion on this tx
<bluethundr> whoops! forgot to include the machine info.. here it is.. http://pastie.org/1840060
<loopback_br> bluethundr: já tentou colocar o ip da maquina no lugar do hostname?
<bluethundr> loopback_br, I only speak english. sorry
<bluethundr> eu falar um poquenho portuges
<uvirtbot> New bug: #771924 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.8.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771924
<SpamapS> bluethundr: is portmap running on the local machine?
<SpamapS> bluethundr: and for that matter, statd ?
<bluethundr> hi SpamapS, yes both portmap and statd are running
<bluethundr> however I just tried to mount the same mount/nfs server from two other hosts (one ubuntu one centos) and got the same result
<bluethundr> so I think this points to a problem with the remote machine
<SpamapS> bluethundr: sounds like it. No errors on the other side?
<bluethundr> SpamapS, just trying to ssh in.. having key issues..sigh :)
<aljosa> what would you recommend for aws ec2, maverick or upcoming natty? any noticeable differences?
<loopback_br> bluethundr: sorry man, i forgot... i've already tryed to change the hodtname for the ip of the machine in fstab?
<loopback_br> bluethundr: *you've
<bluethundr> loopback_br, yep as a matter of fact I have
<bluethundr> it times out when I do that
<adam_g> bluethundr: try 'showmount -E HOSTNAME' from the client side to see if its even succsfully exporting anything
<adam_g> er, showmount -e
<bluethundr> I get this back
<bluethundr> portmap getport: RPC: Success
<loopback_br> bluethundr: what you put on your exports file?
<bluethundr> loopback_br, I didn't setup the nfs server
 * SpamapS is always amazed that 15 seconds after he posts to his blog, googlebot is already aware of it
<loopback_br> bluethundr: your sdf doesn't have a partition?
<aljosa> are there well maintained postgres 9.x packages available for ubuntu or do people build from source?
<bluethundr> loopback_br, yes it does but it just looks like an EBS volume if I'm not mistaken
<loopback_br> bluethundr: i've never worked with EBS =/
<bluethundr> loopback_br, meh.. you get used to AWS after a while :)
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: almost fixed... now the only issue is debmirror
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ping
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: when you were looking for mirroring software
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: did you run into HOME not defined in environment!
<RoAkSoAx> with debmirror?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: hmm, no, i don't think so
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: I'm patching up cobbler to mirror archives
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: cool
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: but that error appears. It is not cobbler the one that throws the error but it seems debmirror is when running in a subprocess
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: hrm, i don't think i've seen that
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: when I run the same command in my terminal, it works because it finds $HOME defined
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: but running via cobbler it fails, so I guess we'll have to use another mirroring sotware if I don't find a solution
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: can't you just define $HOME?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: is this running as the cobbler user?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: cobbler's home is /var/lib/cobbler
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: uhmmm that would make sense, though cobbler uses subprocess to launch debmirror, which I presume doesn't have  a $HOME
<loopback_br> bluethundr: rpcinfo -p <server>
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: then just hard code a HOME value :-)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: that's what I'm trying but doesn't seem possible
<RoAkSoAx> but will keep trying
<SpamapS> aljosa: the Debian packages should build/install on Ubuntu, since Martin Pitt (an ubuntu tech board member) is the maintainer. :)
<aljosa> SpamapS: thanks for info
<SpamapS> aljosa: I'd guess that 9.0 will land in 11.10 and then it can be submitted to backports for lucid/maverick/natty
<SpamapS> ivoks: orange you glad I didn't /nick banana ?
<ivoks> eh?
<SpamapS> ivoks: old dumb kids joke
<ivoks> ah nick = steal
<ivoks> or not? :D
<SpamapS> say
<ivoks> those american jokes...
<Anpheus__> Does anyone know why Ubuntu 10.10 Server's minimal virtual install (kernel -virtual) does not contain the Hyper-V modules, if it is possible to restore those to that kernel, and if this is rectified in the next release?
<SpamapS> its a knock knock joke. ;)
<ivoks> as i said... :D
<SpamapS> Anpheus__: because -virtual is for the guests, not the hosts?
<Anpheus__> Yep, and these are the guest paravirt modules
<SpamapS> Oh well then wtf ;)
<ivoks> start bashing at #ubuntu-kernel
<bluethundr> loopback_br, thanks I appreciate the help but I think the EBS volume bay actually be what I need
<bluethundr> I just talked to the senior and he let me know
<bluethundr> ty again
<Anpheus__> Yeah, I don't know why the guest hv modules are missing from the -virtual build, but I ran into it when configuring 10.10 yesterday.
<Anpheus__> Does anyone know *why* 10.10's -virtual kernel doesn't come with those modules, or more importantly, does 11.04?
<loopback_br> bluethundr: rpcinfo -p <server> is to see if youe nfs server is working
<Anpheus__> Because if it's rectified in Ubuntu vnext I don't really care.
<bluethundr> loopback_br, ok that's cool
<loopback_br> bluethundr: see if it shows portmapper and nfs in the list
<ivoks> Anpheus__: #ubuntu-kernel is better place for that question
<SpamapS> Anpheus__: vnext meaning, vtomorrow ? ;)
<Anpheus__> SpamapS: Yes, that one. :D
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: done! :) Now cobbler also mirror's archive's for an imported ISO
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: ^^ _> this also makes that no traceback is shown when importing a mini iso
<SpamapS> Anpheus__: I don't see any thing with find /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-virtual -iname '*hyper*' on my ec2 instance
<Anpheus__> Try "hv"
<Anpheus__> And that's part of the problem.
<SpamapS> $ find /lib/modules/ -iname '*hv*'
<SpamapS> /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-virtual/kernel/drivers/staging/hv
<Anpheus__> Ok, is that 11.04?
<SpamapS> nothing in that dir ;)
<Anpheus__> Dammit.
<elb0w> Anyone know where I can get source for crontab?
<SpamapS> yes its 11.04
<elb0w> Vixie cron
<shauno> apt-get source cron ?
<SpamapS> elb0w: dpkg -S `which crontab`
<Anpheus__> So someone went through the list of drivers to build the -virtual kernel, and basically culled things that they didn't think would be needed for a VM.
<Anpheus__> And in that process they excluded drivers that are *only* useful inside a VM.
<Anpheus__> Where can I file a ticket on this?
<SpamapS> Anpheus__: doh! definitely should open a bug
<SpamapS> Anpheus__: ask in #ubuntu-kernel .. they may already be aware
<Anpheus__> Channel is pretty dead
<Anpheus__> I asked though
<SpamapS> Anpheus__: and otherwise, they'll make it clear where to put the bug / what to put in it.
<SpamapS> but probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<SpamapS> Anpheus__: note bug 560821
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 560821 in linux "No hyper-v modules on linux-generic-pae/virtual" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560821
<SpamapS> Anpheus__: I'll mark that confirmed since you and 3 other people have asked for it.
<JasonMSP> What would cause the default virtualhost file to serve a particular document root, if the site is specified in another virtualhost?
<Anpheus__> Thanks SpamapS.
<MTecknology> I'm looking into upgrading some incredibly old systems to new hardware and likely replacing the entire OS for a whole new steup. Something like 200 systems. One change is a move from using samba for authentication and profile storage to active directory. It sounds like we might end up needing to use Windows for the AD servers (we'd like to have local profile storage). The issue is.... I don't want to use Windows.
<MTecknology> Any of you guys happen to know if it's possible to use ubuntu for the local profile/auth storage?
<SpamapS> MTecknology: samba joins AD networks just fine and can be the file storage for profiles.
<TANATHOS> Hi everyone, Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly? any ideas? (running 10.10 and executing pgadmin3)
<pmatulis> TANATHOS: sounds like you're trying to run a graphical app in a non-graphical environment
<TANATHOS> pgadmin3 is a graph app?
<pmatulis> TANATHOS: no idea
<pmatulis> TANATHOS: but it sounds like it
<TANATHOS> :) no problem I will work around it
<TANATHOS> thank anyawy
<koolhead17> hey all
<plm> HI all
<plm> People, how I set ulimit in limits.conf?
<RoyK> dunno - tried it once - didn't work
<m4xx> i'm trying to add a network printer, i get it all set up, others have reported it as working, yet when i go to print something it prints multiple blank pages and i see the following in my messages log:  http://paste2.org/p/1387772
<m4xx> any ideas?
<RoyK> bad driver on the client
<m4xx> by others i dont mean other users of my printer, i mean others have set it up with success in their own environment
<MTecknology> SpamapS: awesome :)
<orudie> wow, I added an ip address to /etc/postfix/access as "ip_address deny" and also "ufw deny from <ip address>" and it is still brute forcing my pop3 interface
<orudie> urgent help please ?
<m4xx> you can always add the ip to /etc/hosts.deny
<m4xx> no?
<m4xx> or drop using ip tables
<m4xx> i think like iptables -j drop <ip>
<m4xx> or something similar
<MTecknology> m4xx: ufw uses iptables
<MTecknology> orudie: ufw status shows the blocked ip?
<m4xx> sry =[
<orudie> MTecknology, thats right
<MTecknology> orudie: could you pastebin iptables -L ?
<orudie> MTecknology, http://paste.ubuntu.com/599968/
<m4xx> thanks for the info :)
<m4xx> good day all
<Lenhix> Hello. I'm trying to install Perl's Digest::SHA1 module but it fails. After it's going to build and reads metadata I see "/bin/sh: cc: not found". Which packages provides cc?
<hazmat> Lenhix, gcc.. sounds like you need build-essential though
<Lenhix> thx hazmat. Will try.
<MTecknology> orudie: trying to block 109.169.55.114?
<orudie> MTecknology, yeah
<MTecknology> pastebin  ufw status verbose
<MTecknology> just for comparison
<Lenhix> hazmat: gcc did it. Thx.
<orudie> MTecknology, Anywhere                   DENY        109.169.55.114
<MTecknology> orudie: pastebin that output
<orudie> MTecknology, thats the paste from ufw status
<uvirtbot> New bug: #772012 in cobbler (universe) "import sets incorrect tree path if arch is specified" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772012
<vraa> how many days to wait is it suggested until we update our servers to 11.04?
<hggdh> Daviey: some issues
<JanC> vraa: wait until you tested 11.04, I would say?  ;)
<vraa> testing is for the weak!
<JanC> then you should have upgraded 2 months ago!
<JanC> ;-)
<Patrickdk> hmm
<Patrickdk> isn't it suggested you never update servers to 11.04 :)
<Patrickdk> but only to 12.04
<vraa> LTS right?
<vraa> the problem is - i *must* have the latest version of mtr, gimp, and tuxracer on my vps!
 * Patrickdk wonders if mtr even changed versions
<Patrickdk> I'm just looking forward to 2.6.42
<ry> is there a changelog for the kernel versions anywhere?
<SpamapS> Patrickdk: you can run servers on the interim stable releases
<SpamapS> Patrickdk: its just that you will have to upgrade it, guaranteed, within 18 months of installing
<JanC> it's useful if you need newer libraries or software versions...
<SpamapS> Indeed, though I'd like to see us make use of backports more now that it can be enabled and selectively utilized.
<SpamapS> interesting.. mdadm does not exit non-zero if there are degraded arrays.. but I think it may have done so in the past
<SpamapS> aha.. needs --test
<flowbee> whats a better idea for vps os?  10.04 32 bit || 64 bit
<JanC> how much RAM does your VPS have ?
<JanC> I guess for most VPS 32-bit is probably better
#ubuntu-server 2011-04-28
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ping
<jMCg> How can a package have configs for cron or logrotate but not depend on those?
<SpamapS> jMCg: its just dropping them.. it works just fine without them
<SpamapS> jMCg: err.. dropping the configs there I mean
<SpamapS> jMCg: usually it will recommend or suggest them though
<glen1> hey
<glen1> when downloading from a server, does it take up much processing power or ram?
<SpamapS> no
<SpamapS> glen1: it shouldn't anyway
<glen1> could I max out the bandwidth(say 100mbit) and not have it max out the cpu?
 * RoAkSoAx ends his day
<JanC> glen1: that depends on things like the CPU type and the way storage is attached
<glen1> ah, just curious bout that thanks SpamapS and JanC
<JanC> if your server is a Commodore 64, it will max out the CPU long before you get to 100 Mbit/s  ;)
<JanC> with most modern hardware it shouldn't be an issue though
<glen1> haha
<kellnola_> these day that depends on the ethernet driver mostly. shitty cards will use more CPU
<kellnola_> look through the kernel sources and find out which drivers have the most curse words, and avoid them :)
<kaushal> Hi
<glen1> yo
<kaushal> I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<kaushal> is there a way to know when it has been installed
<kaushal> I mean which date
<kaushal> on desktop i find installer.log
<kaushal> under /var/log
<kaushal> i dont find anything on server
<kaushal> glen1: hi
<glen1> Im a noob I have no clue sorry :P
<pmatulis> kaushal: yes, the dates of the files under /var/log/installer
<kaushal> pmatulis: i dont have installer directort
<kaushal> directory*
 * SpaceBass did the unthinkable
<SpaceBass> I did an ssh remote upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04... via vpn...and forgot it was running when I closed my laptop for the day...   i
<SpaceBass> it appears do-distro-upgrade is smart enough to use byoubu - is that the case? history in the byoubu shell shows it as finishing successfully
<JanC> SpaceBass: you should always use screen or byobu when doing anything system-changing remotely anyway   :P
<twb> or tmux
<JanC> or run it detached or whatever
<twb> yeah
<Herbs> hi all, I have an 8.04 box (not mine) that is failing to login as tty1 is respawning whenever a user is being authenticated, /etc/events.d/tty1 looks ok script content and permissions /dev/tty1 also anyone got any ideas Im lost with this one
<twb> Herbs: is tty2 ok?
<Herbs> twb sorry have been in the ubuntu channel I tried editing the /etc/events.d/tty1 respawn to spawn tty2 and got the same
<twb> Please just answer the question
<Herbs> well if I set the respawn to use tty2 then surely that answers it no?
<elb0w_> How do I change the timezone?
<twb> elb0w_: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<elb0w_> ok will try
<elb0w_> hmm
<elb0w_> it says 00:14:51 EDT when
<elb0w_> I set to America/New_York
<elb0w_> wtf
<elb0w_> :/
<twb> What does "date --rfc-3339=seconds" say?
<juzzy_> hello! how might i update from 11.04 beta to 11.04 the official release?
<twb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<twb> juzzy_: for "beta" to "release" it is probably just applying package updates
<juzzy_> twb, yes, i hoped so, but i still see gnome 2.3x
<elb0w_> twb: it was correct, im just half asleep
<twb> 11.04 ships with gnome 2.30.
<elb0w_> I thought its shipping with unity?
<twb> I wouldn't know about that, GUIs are off-topic for -server
<twb> I'm just quoting the version of the "gnome" package
<elb0w_> yeah pretty sure they are going unity now, gnome3 wont be offered by default
<elb0w_> need to add a ppa
<juzzy_> ahh
<juzzy_> where might i find said gnome 3.0 ppa?
<elb0w_> you need 11.04
<elb0w_> ask in #ubuntu+1
<elb0w_> or google
<elb0w_> night
<juzzy_> IS it safe to uninstall FGLRX?
<twb> IMO it's not safe to install, so you're already screwed
<uvirtbot> New bug: #772158 in samba (main) "samba force group option fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772158
<grincheux> hi there
<grincheux> i installed a 10.04 lts server a few days ago and i'm blocked with ethernet realtek chipset card, reading lot of faqs doing a lot of googleling but still blocked
<grincheux> :/
<smw> grincheux, define "blocked"
<grincheux> in fact lspci -nn or -vvv doesn't show nothing about the card
<grincheux> and i tried to compile the r8168 module instead of the r8169 wich is present in the distro but doesn't work at all
<smw> grincheux, I know nothing about realtek drivers, but maybe the restricted drivers manager will have it.
<grincheux> smw i'll see about it
<smw> grincheux, damn, it looks like the still have not made a cli frontend to jockey
<smw> nm, jockey-text
<smw> grincheux, ^
<grincheux> :/
<smw> grincheux, didn't work?
<grincheux> sorry what dio u mean by jockey-test ?
<grincheux> -dio+do
<smw> grincheux, run the command sudo jockey-text
<smw> grincheux, I am assuming you have no gui btw
<grincheux> no have not
<smw> grincheux, did it work?
<grincheux> btw i tried also debian squeeze and sid and nothing to do to make this damned card working
<grincheux> command not found
<smw> grincheux, does it tell you the package to install?
<smw> grincheux, maybe jockey-common...
<grincheux> same not found
<smw> grincheux, sudo apt-get install jockey-common
<smw> then run jockey-text
<smw> grincheux, ubuntu should have told you the package to look in
<grincheux> smw, ok i'll
<smw> grincheux, run sudo jockey-text. Sudo is so hard to remember ;-)
<grincheux> hehe ure right about it
<grincheux> :-)
<smw> grincheux, did it work?
<smw> grincheux, damn... it just occurred to me that jockey uses internet...
<grincheux> yep and i have not internet on the box so it's a little bit tricky to do u know
<smw> grincheux, yep. I don't think it will be easy... buy a new nic
<smw> grincheux, they are 20 bucks and would save you alot of pain
<grincheux> smw yep but i only have pci express slots do u know a net card wich is fine in this kind of slots ?
<smw> grincheux, no idea. newegg.com :-)
<grincheux> k thk for all smw :-)
<kyleh0000> hi all has anyone here had any experience in creating an ubunut load balanced cluster?
<kyleh0000> or if they know where i can look to get some howto's on the subject
<alamar> probably howtoforge... it depends on what kind of cluster you want
<twb> So, postfix...
<twb> I see this log entry: Apr 27 16:04:31 soy postfix/local[28653]: 479B15AC014: to=<jane@soy.cyber.com.au>, relay=local, delay=0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
<alamar> 2 nginx instances in a pacemaker/corosync active/passive cluster as loadbalancers  for webrequest loadbalancing to a farm of webservers with a shared storage works fine
<twb> But I can't see a message in /var/mail/jane (mbox), nor can I see a ~jane/.forward
<kyleh0000> yeah i tried howtoforge but i cant seem to get any of them working I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience in getting it up and running
<kyleh0000> im getting stuck on the shared storage stuff
<kyleh0000> the end server will be running 4 nodes with netatalk file services for a fleet of MAC's
<Pumpkin-> anyone have a recommendation on what package to use to provide DHCPv6 service from a pair of Ubuntu machines in a fault-tolerant configuration. I specifically want DHCPv6 over SLAAC.
<remix_tj> Pumpkin-: i did a test with dhcpd-test
<remix_tj> *server
<remix_tj> and was working
<Pumpkin-> okay, sounds good. I can see a bunch of potential packages, but if good old isc-dhcpd will do it, that will be good.
<twb> Note that DHCPv6 is only needed for additional info -- discovering an IP and available routes is all automatic in IPv6 land
<Pumpkin-> twb: yeah, I specifically don't want to use SLAAC for some crazy requirements about logging things.
<twb> Oh, I see
<twb> I misread you as saying "DHCPv6 over SLAAC" as in "I have SLAAC and I want to run DHCPv6 on top of it"
<twb> ITYM "instead of" or "in preference to"
<twb> If you just have logging requirements, you could always have something like tcpdump log the SLAAC traffic
<hggdh> good morning Daviey
<uvirtbot> New bug: #772327 in xinetd (main) "Upstart script "restart" won't restart service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772327
<RoAkSoAx> morning all
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: ping
<RoAkSoAx> negronjl: ping
<Doonz> Can anyone recomend a bandwidth monitoring package that allow you to line up your billing cycle
<Doonz> Im using vnstat2 and have the 17 set as my roll over day but when ever i look at the stats it just shows the standard 1-3* data
<hggdh> Daviey: we gotta talk, sir
<Daviey> hggdh, hello!
<Daviey> hggdh, fancy a call?
<hggdh> Daviey: certainly
<robbiew> hggdh: while you're chatting it up...can you close out https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloud-server-n-uec-qa
<hggdh> robbiew: sir, yes sir! ;-)
<robbiew> hggdh: ;) thnx
<pmatulis> i did a "tasksel remove virt-host" and my desktop began to be removed.  normal?
<nealmcb> (having no luck in #ubuntu....) at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#AlternateUpgrade it says to   gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"   but the natty cdrom doesn't have a cdromupgrade file.  What's up?
<JanC> nealmcb: what natty CD dod you have?
<JanC> s/dod/do/
<nealmcb> JanC: ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<JanC> nealmcb: those instructions are for the alternate CD ?
<nealmcb> hmmm - that's il....
<nealmcb> thx
<alamar> is there any particular reason why there are no natty torrents on the v6 tracker?
<robos> so ubuntu doesn't install /usr/bin/mail by default?
<RoyK> no, there are packages for that
<RoyK> just run 'mail' and ubuntu will tell you where to find it
<jcastro> soren: hey how did etherpad end up working for you guys?
<soren> jcastro: I think it's holding up reasonably well. I'm not sure how badly we're beating on it, though.
<soren> jcastro: while there are hundreds of attendees here, I'm not sure how many are actually using etherpad.
<jcastro> soren: ok
<jcastro> thanks!
<soren> jcastro: Sure!
 * SpamapS is sure if etherpad used mongodb it would be web scale.
<Pumpkin-> I've just done a fresh 11.04 server install, and I'm having some trouble getting it to output a display my monitor will actually display. I'd be more than happy with just a 80x25 text display, but I can't even stop the grub2 boot process with shift to even think about setting some boot flags
<SpamapS> Pumpkin-: you should see grub without pressing shift for 3 seconds
<Pumpkin-> yeah, this is bizzaro, but I think grub is setting some video mode the monitor isn't liking
<savid> Can anyone point me to a guide on setting up additional interfaces on ubuntu server?   My server has another IP available, but I'm responsible for configuring the interface.
<Pumpkin-> if I just leave it long enough, it boots and gives me a nice old 80x25 console
<SpamapS> Pumpkin-: there's a setting to make sure grub is text only..
<SpamapS> Pumpkin-: try /etc/default/grub   GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Pumpkin-> cheers, giving that a shot now
<SpamapS> Pumpkin-: and if you wouldn't mind filing a bug with your monitor's specs, that would help us avoid the issue later. :)
<Pumpkin-> sure
<savid> All the howto's I can find on google simply point to switching from DHCP to static IP,  but I want to add an additional static IP address.
<patdk-wk> pumpkin, older motherboard? with onboard video?
<pmatulis> savid: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Pumpkin-> patdk-wk: its whatever is in this HP Proliant DL360 G4 (which is a bit old, yes)
<pmatulis> savid: and 'man interfaces'
<patdk-wk> hmm, ati rage
<patdk-wk> not sure about that one
<zul> SpamapS: did you do the samba sru for the upsstart job?
<SpamapS> zul: yes
<zul> SpamapS, ok cool
<zul> just asking
<Pumpkin-> okay, but report coming in when I get back to a real machine. I've just tried it with a more modern monitor too, both monitors say "signal out of range".
<Pumpkin-> but forcing grub into console mode has the thing booting at least, thanks
<strigoi66> how would one go about getting there server viewable on net
<SpamapS> Pumpkin-: DL380 G4's are amazing machines. ;)
<SpamapS> Pumpkin-: had one stay up for about 30 months straight
<SpamapS> Pumpkin-: thanks, btw.. let us know if you need help w/ the bug report
<SpamapS> Pumpkin-: the best way is to run 'ubuntu-bug grub-pc' on the box itself
<SpamapS> Pumpkin-: then once its collected/sent the info, copy the link to your real machine and finish the report
<patrickmw_> Spamaps: hey, I'm validating bug 761971 . What is the expected result when "boot degraded disk" is false and a disk is disconnected?  Should the system hang on a blank screen or should there be some sort of message?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 761971 in mdadm "no notification that one of the disks has been disconnected in a raid 1 configurtion" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761971
<SpamapS> patrickmw_: it should stop and ask you if you want to boot degraded or not
<SpamapS> patrickmw_: note the link to http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerRAID1 in the description
<patrickmw_> SpamapS:  I had a long wait time before the system started to boot.   So ignore that.  But, now that the system booted, I still did not get prompted whether to boot or not.
<patrickmw_> I'm double checking the mdadm version
<SpamapS> patrickmw_: make sure also that when you installed it triggerd update-initramfs
<SpamapS> patrickmw_: and make sure its actually degraded (cat /proc/mdstat)
<SpamapS> I only test on kvm so it may be very different w/ hardware :-/
<patrickmw_> SpamapS, I think that was the problem :)  I just restarted again and I got the key prompts
<patrickmw_> Spamaps, sorry to bother, thanks
<SpamapS> patrickmw_: no apologies necessary, THANK YOU for testing!
 * SpamapS bear hugs patrickmw_ 
<patrickmw_> Spamaps, hehe np.
<robertj> man I hope this turns out to be a hardware issue :( my lvm partition keeps getting mysteriously corrupted
<SpamapS> robertj: pay it more and threaten it with legal action if it can't stay on the straight and narrow. ;)
<robertj> Dude, I already built temple in each of my server closets and great paramid
<SpamapS> there's your problem... gotta slay a goat
<ublunt> hey iam using ubuntu server 10.10 and need some assistance on troubleshooting my mail server it has suddenly stopped sending and recieving mail
<Pici> ublunt: Have you noticed anything weird in /var/log/mail.* ?
<ublunt> so that would be the first thing i would do is check my log/mail?
<SpamapS> ublunt: yes logs generally are the first place to look for clues
<arrrghhh> hey all, anyone mind offering some advice on LVM?  i'd like to set it up, but i obviously want to backup my data - which i'll need to get a new hard disk to backup all my data.
<pmatulis> how do i get a more verbose log/output of a package install?  is there a proper way (not using strace) to do that?
<pmatulis> arrrghhh: what is your question?
<arrrghhh> well i assume i have to format to switch to lvm
<arrrghhh> so i need to buy a new hard disk to back everything up
<arrrghhh> then do i add LVM to the other disks, move the data, and then add the new hard disk into LVM?
<arrrghhh> i've never used it before, but i've done a lot of reading so i have basic concepts
<pmatulis> arrrghhh: you need to start over if you want to use LVM on existing partitions
<arrrghhh> my 'main'/boot disk i don't think i will add lvm to
<arrrghhh> only the 'data' disks
<arrrghhh> and i understand the existing partitions need to go.  so i need to buy another hdd, backup everything to the new hdd
<arrrghhh> then apply lvm to the old disks
<pmatulis> arrrghhh: add hard drive, put on lvm, transfer data
<arrrghhh> move data again
<arrrghhh> add new disk using lvm ?
<pmatulis> of course, that's what you want right?
<arrrghhh> it also seems like a good idea to leave some raw/unpartitioned space so i can expand the sections later
<arrrghhh> well if i could add lvm without backing up data that would be ideal
<pmatulis> there you go
<arrrghhh> but it seems necessary step
<arrrghhh> no?
<pmatulis> arrrghhh: add hard drive, put on lvm, transfer data
<arrrghhh> oh start new hdd with lvm
<arrrghhh> backup data
<arrrghhh> to lvm disk
<arrrghhh> then format old disks and add them to lvm
<pmatulis> right
<arrrghhh> ah ha, that will be much easier.
<arrrghhh> either way, i'm buying a new hard disk tho yea?
<pdg1> i'm having a heck of a time finding information on this. are ports closed on ubuntu server? I'm used to the desktop edition :p
<arrrghhh> i don't have enough disk space to backup all my data.
<arrrghhh> pdg1, yes
<arrrghhh> no ports are open by default
<arrrghhh> no services are listening by default
<arrrghhh> same on desktop edition
<pdg1> alright
<pdg1> thanks :)
<arrrghhh> np
<arrrghhh> if you're going to run a service like apache pdg1
<arrrghhh> or any service really, might want to use a firewall.  ufw makes iptables easy.
<pdg1> ufw?
<pdg1> ultimate fire wall?
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> uncomplicated
<pmatulis> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<arrrghhh> but you can think ultimate, that works.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: howdy! Is it possible to specify the mirror to the archive to use when using the NQA preseed?
<arrrghhh> ah, i forget about the bang commands :P
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: hmm, not really;  it's totally static
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: we need to generate the NQA preseed
<pdg1> mama pajama... that's awesome :)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: right, but in the preseed we would be able to specify what mirror to use if we generate it, right?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: oh, yeah, absolutely
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: so kinda like: import mini.iso, enable reposync by debmirroring, and then generate the preseed to point to the reposync created by cobbler...
<RoAkSoAx> s/to the reposync/mirror/
<arrrghhh> pmatulis, thx for the help.  i'm a little nervous about the process, but i have a lot more reading to do before i attempt it ;)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: right
<andriijas> why is there both python2.6 and python2.7 in natty?
<lifeless> andriijas: because its nice for users to be able to upgrade their local scripts separately from the os upgrade
<andriijas> as far as i know 2.7 is totally backwards compatible with 2.6, except that it adds deprecation warnings to 3.x stuff
<coco> is this the right channel for asking about setting up an irc server
<bluethundr> hello.. I am trying to cat /etc/lsb-release to find the version of this old ubuntu server, but that file doesn't exist. any guesses as to what other file I can look in for clue as to release version?
<bluethundr> I suspect it's because this machine is too old
<alamar> sources.list?
<bluethundr> alamar, thanks I'll have a look
<jMCg> /proc/version?
<zul> bluethundr: cat /etc/issue
<bluethundr> zul tx!
<quentusrex> I'm running into an issue on an Ubuntu KVM server install where the the qcow2 image is created, but the guest is not defined  in libvirt.
<quentusrex> I'm running vmbuilder, and I don't see any errors with the script running with the --debug flag.
<quentusrex> I have this issue reproduced with two servers,
<quentusrex> but I have other servers working with the same provision script.
<hallyn> quentusrex: you're using --libvirt flag or whatever it is?
<hypetech> what's a good tool for taking a full image of an ubuntu server install and restoring it to a fresh hard drive?
<_SHuN_> hypetech: dd
<quentusrex> hallyn, yes, I believe so.
<quentusrex>   --libvirt qemu:///system
<quentusrex> and virsh --list all works fine.
<hypetech> _SHuN_: how can you restore a DD image on a blank drive?
<Patrickdk> the same way you made a dd image :)
<hallyn> quentusrex:  best to file a bug against vmbuilder.  show full cmdline and virsh list --all results before/after.
<_SHuN_> hypetech: dd if=image of=destination
<hypetech> _SHuN_: hmm, could I DD to/from a network location from a live CD?
<compdoc> I notice in a fresh install of natty, that services like acpid and irqbalance are not set to run. Are these not needed anymore? I intend to use the box as a qemu-KVM server
<_SHuN_> hypetech: i believe that's possible through a ssh pipe
<hypetech> _SHuN_: alright, thanks
<_SHuN_> hypetech: something like that... ssh user@hostname dd if=image | dd of=destination
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> have a server box that has a failed upgrade to 11.04 - trying to recover using a recovery CD. I did a series of apt-get -f and dpkg --configure -a .... that made some progress, however it appears to have reached the end. dpgk --configure -a keeps failing
<SpaceBass> can I force a re-application of the upgrade?
<nimrod10> SpaceBass,  just out of curiosity which version was it previously on your server ?
<hypetech> Any solutions to keystroke lag over SSH to a server with minimal load and a low latency traceroute?
#ubuntu-server 2011-04-29
<nimrod10> hypetech, try sending a file over ssh to see if there is indeed low latency
<hypetech> nimrod10: uploading steady at ~220k
<nimrod10> that sounds like you shouldn't experience any latency while typing over ssh
<hypetech> nimrod10: I know :p  that's why I was asking for any resolutions that don't involve latency :(
<SpaceBass> nimrod10, 10.10
<SpaceBass> hope appears to be lost :/ .... reinstalling the base system and will restore (hopefully ) from backup
<nimrod10> SpaceBass, I really don't like this unreliability in ubuntu; when a new version is out you normally think it is fine to upgrade and then "sometimes" it brakes.
<nimrod10> I bet you won't upgrade next time
<compdoc> its probably hard for the installer to account for all the changes a user makes to his system, and some changes may well break it
<SpaceBass> nimrod10, on the contrary... I never learn my lesson
<nimrod10> :)
<nimrod10> what you need is a test environment. You can try updates there. That is not a 100% guarantee, but it is better then trying on the server first
<hypetech> is the procedure for disabling ipv6 the same in natty as it was in 10.10?
<alamar> .o(why would one do that..)
<SpamapS> alamar: there are some very broken DNS servers for AAAA records.. I've had trouble before where I had to disable IPv6 in order to contact certain sites.
<SpamapS> I remember autotrader.com used to respond to AAAA record requests with a CNAME that didn't exist...
<hypetech> yea ipv6 dns can slow down the network atm, plus I might as well lower surface area for attacks since there isn't much ipv6 security going on
<hypetech> even though we aren't being routed yet
<SpamapS> ahh looks like images.autotrader.com is still confused
<SpamapS> hah.. wow.. the mirrors are completely clogged
<SpamapS> normally 6-9 Mbit .. getting 128kbit
<hypetech> lol
<strigoi66> So I have a problem: I have a lucid server setup and serving html, I also am serving videos. The problem (can play videos in linux, but not windows.) The error is (missing plugin) I have searched all over, but could not find a plugin to play the videos in windows. Please point me in the right direction. I am a newb to servers and plugins!
<alamar> SpamapS: this should only be an issue if you indeed have ipv6 connectivity
<SinnerNyx> Hello. I have a silly question. I have tried to do this on my own and I have done it before, but I don't remember how I accomplished it.
<SinnerNyx> I've just upgraded to Ubuntu Server 11.04. I had a custom MOTD
<SinnerNyx> but that got wiped in the upgrade. So now I want to set the MOTD. Whenever I change /etc/motd or /var/.../motd it gets reset
<SinnerNyx> I dont want to use a third party app to just change it once. so where am I supposed to do it?
<ChmEarl> release kernel for natty server: is this it? linux-image-server_2.6.38.8.22
<ChmEarl> ok thats it - confirmed at packages.ubuntu.com
<aljosa> is there a natty server image available for virtualbox, kvm or something else like it's available for amazon?
<jMCg> ChmEarl: mine says: 2.6.38-8.42
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #772868 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772868
<hggdh> Daviey: when you are in, please try pinging me -- I may be awake still ;-)
<Macer> is there a way that i can make users redirect to a different home directory if say... the home dir is an nfs and it goes down
<arrrghhh> how can i 'cherry-pick' packages to be installed?
<arrrghhh> i tried --no-install-recommends
<arrrghhh> didn't work
<qman__> if you're not installing recommends, you're only installing dependencies
<qman__> so if you're trying to choose an alternate package for a dependency, just install that package first
<arrrghhh> well i don't want the other packages to install
<arrrghhh> i manually compiled them
<arrrghhh> and i don't want repo version's overwriting them...
<qman__> well, you should have compiled them into packages so they'd satisfy the dependency
<qman__> it's either that, or now you'll have to compile everything that depends on them manually
<qman__> third option is compiling the software such that it can coexist with the packaged version, and you just link to your version instead of the package
<qman__> but that only works with certain types of packages
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> mplayer/mencoder
<arrrghhh> i used checkinstall
<arrrghhh> should've created .deb's, no?
<twb> arrrghhh: the short answer is: don't compile your own packages.
<arrrghhh> i prefer repo's
<arrrghhh> but i couldn't figure out how to get mplayer/mencoder to work multithreaded in any repo version
<arrrghhh> i can finally transcode 1080p on the fly without any stutter
<JoeCoder> Is there a way to a2ensite without requiring an apache restart?  I'm running a service where each user has a site setup in apache, and they can sign up for a limited free account on the home page.  It would be nice to not have to restart the whole thing for everyone any time someone signs up.
<JoeCoder> Is there a way to a2ensite without requiring an apache restart? see above
<twister004> hi guys... I have an ubuntu 8.04 server..... Im trying to identify if my sqldump backups are completing successfully on this server... these are backups of some sql databases.... how can I ensure that the daily backups are working???.. please advise... Note that the backups are run via a sh script that is scheduled to run using a cron entry
<ScottK> Take the backup and restore it onto a test system.
<ScottK> That's the only way to really know.
<ScottK> Amateurs back up.  Professionals restore too.
<twister004> ScottK.. agreed.. but can't I view some sqldump logs to find out?....
<ScottK> You still won't know.
<twister004> ScottK.. I can't really go about restoring these daily backups.... daily :D
<ScottK> No, but you should do it periodically.
<ScottK> I don't know a lot about sqldump, but I do know that.
<JoeCoder> You could use sql dump to restore it to another machine.  If it powers a website, you could use wget to load the website and make sure it doesn't return a 500, calling a script to email you if it does.
<twister004> ScottK.. so there's no other way huh....hmm
<ScottK> I'm sure you could, but I don't know exactly how.
<ScottK> I'd restore it at least once if you haven't.
<Macer> ok .. i'm lost
<Macer> sorry to ask again but does anybody know if there is a way to have a simple fallback directory if a user tries to login but has an nfs home dir and it is down?
<twb> Is there a pcap utility like tcpdump, but instead of telling me each packet, it just tells me what proportion of the traffic is on each port?
<lifeless> iftop
<twb> $customer asked me to work out what's chewing up their link, and I'm not allowed to just turn things off, which is how I normally do it
 * twb tries iftop
<twb> Urk, I just realized that the router I need to do this on is probably on of their ISP-managed cisco things
<blahdeblah> Hi.  Any experts on initramfs & mdadm present?  I have a server which fails to mount the root filesystem on reboot.  It drops into the busybox shell claiming that there's no root filesystem.  A simple mdadm --auto-detect fixes it and the system continues to boot.  Why is this happening, and how can i get the mdadm process to continue without intervention?
<twb> Easy thing to try is sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<blahdeblah> already done that
<twb> That will rebuild the ramdisks with the current /etc/mdadm.conf
<blahdeblah> No joy
<twb> not sure then
<blahdeblah> I even went to the extent of unpacking the built initrd and manually looking through the code
<twb> Check that fstab rootfs is sane, etc
<twb> Actually that's passed as an arg from the bootloader, so also check /boot/grub/grub.cfg or whatever it is
<blahdeblah> Any idea how i can show the filesystem UUID to check the one in /etc/fstab & /boot/grub?
<blahdeblah> never mind - i looked in /dev/disk/
<twb> tune2fs -l
<blahdeblah> Cool - looks OK
<blahdeblah> fstab has UUID=..., but /boot/grub/menu.lst just has root=/dev/md0.  I assume both should work...
<twb> Assuming it's md0 yes
<twb> md0 is MORE likely to work... usually
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #772990 in openssh (main) "Ubuntu Server 10.04.2 - sshd not accept connection over ethernet only on loopback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772990
<riz0n> hey guys, I am trying to set up freeradius atop ubuntu. is there a way to integrate the username/password to use the already existing username and passwords?
<andygraybeal> riz0n, i have no idea, but i want to do the same thing, and instead of trying to put all the peices together manually, i've decided to use 'zentyal' .... a meta package.. integrates ldap radius already for username/passwords -- i know it's not the answer to your question.
<andygraybeal> but it is similar and it is what i am going to eventually do.  if i was smart enough.. i could setup ldap and radius w/o zentyal
<andygraybeal> it just seems that it's a big step for me right now
<andygraybeal> it's a little sad.. i've been doing this for too many years...
<andygraybeal> i'll get it one day.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #773161 in openldap (main) "package slapd (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subproces installed post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773161
<Macer> seems like the release day traffic died down
<pmatulis> ok
<hggdh> Daviey: there already?
<RoAkSoAx> morning all
<jamespage> hey RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: heya!
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: how's it going today
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: good thanks - at puppetcamp in amsterdam
<jamespage> ?RoAkSoAx: hows things for you?
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: cool.!! Pretty good.. just starting the day and convincing upstreams to drop by UDS :)
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: sounds like fun :-)
<jamespage> RoAkSoAx: looking forward to visiting budapest?
<RoAkSoAx> jamespage: yeah!! can't wait!
<jamespage> cool
<RoAkSoAx> how about yourself?
<jamespage> jamespage: should be good - just need to focus on getting my blueprints filed....
<RoAkSoAx> cool
<smb> Speaking of blueprints... Is there already one that would be placeholder for a general session on bringing up anything that needs support, clarification, improvement in general between server and kernel?
<nerdy_kid> hello, I am getting [error] [client 71.174.117.203] File does not exist: /etc/apache2/htdocs in my apache logs and a 404 error when I try to access my site.
<nerdy_kid> if I set the virtual server to accept all connections instead of from only example.com then it works
<RoAkSoAx> smb: I don't think there's a blueprint filed, though the idea was suggested and approved
<smb> RoAkSoAx, Ok, so I guess I have the honors of creating one...
<Vhozard> network adapter
<Vhozard> how can I check whats wrong?
<_ruben> eh?
<Vhozard> (using virtualbox on windows 7)
<Vhozard> have it set as bridged, yet it cant resolve google.com
<_ruben> how about starting with describing the actual problem ;)
<_ruben> wifi or wired ?
<Vhozard> no internet acces
<Vhozard> eth0 wired
<Vhozard> it worked yesterday
<Vhozard> started the machine today, no internet
<_ruben> can you ping the host?
<Vhozard> I cant
<Vhozard> i just did "ping [ip]"
<Vhozard> thats right ?
<_ruben> assuming you used the actual ip instead of [ip], yes :)
<Vhozard> :)
<Vhozard> "connect: Network is unreachable"
<_ruben> tho seems to be a very low level issue, dont have any experience with vbox though, only vmware products
<_ruben> i assume you use dhcp? does it get an ip address from the dhcp server? can check with "ip a"
<Vhozard> hmm
<Vhozard> it shows lo and eth2
<Vhozard> but no ipv4
<Vhozard> only an ipv6: 08:00:27:8d:42:08
<Vhozard> and ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<kpettit> anybody know of a wiki type app where you can just type the URL of a new page you want, but that uses HTML instead of wiki formatting?
<Vhozard> howto restart networking?
<Vhozard> sudo /etc/network restart or something?
<kpettit> Vhozard, you can do that or you can do "ifdown eth0" then "ifup eth0" type of thing
<smb> Vhozard, Would be sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Vhozard> it wont go down
<Vhozard> ..
<Vhozard> it says its not there
<Vhozard> and eth0~4 dont exist
<Vhozard> :(
<kpettit> Vhozard, try the "ifdown eth0" then "ifup eth0"
<smb> Vhozard, To me it sounds a bit like for some reason dhcp (if that is used) did not succeed
<Vhozard> eth0: error while getting interface flags
<Vhozard> No such device
<Vhozard> wth
<kpettit> The etc/init.d/networking script always seems to have issues for me when I'm tweaking things.  So doing it manually with the ifup/ifdown work better for me
<kpettit> you can do "ifconfig" to see your network devices.
<Vhozard> thanks
<Vhozard> only loopback is there
<kpettit> then your network isn't setup yet.  Maybe it didn't see your network device.
<Vhozard> its running in virtualbox
<kpettit> Oh.  With virtualbox you can change your network card type.  Sometimes that makes a difference.
<Vhozard> how can I view the system start log?
<kpettit> I would just change the virtualbox network device for your ubuntu system and reboot it.
<Vhozard> it worked previously
<Vhozard> and I kinda need 1gbps
<Vhozard> but ill try
<Vhozard> ugh
<Vhozard> doesnt work
<Vhozard> still only displays lo
<Vhozard> anyway to reinstall eth0 ?
<Vhozard> or atleast see startup messages ?
<smb> Vhozard, MAybe looking into /etc/udev/rules.d helps. There is a file *persistent-net* which maps mac addresses to ethx
<smb> Usually /etc/network/interfaces has only one auto entry for eth0, so if for some reason the nic is getting set to eth1+ it won't get any ip
<Vhozard> auto eth0
<Vhozard> thats good
<Vhozard> also
<Vhozard> How can I change the res to 1080p ?
<Vhozard> I used to use vga=...
<Vhozard> but whats the proper way to do it?
<_ruben> 1080p for a server :S
<_ruben> btw, those werent ipv6, they were mac addresses
<Vhozard> i know indeed :(
<Vhozard> but how can I get a higher resolution?
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: ping
<_ruben> dunno, i don't really care about a console's resolution
<Vhozard> 640x480 is crap
<Vhozard> :/
<_ruben> 640x480 doesn't sounds very testmode'ish to me...
<_ruben> s/test/text/
<Vhozard> vga=799 gives me 1600x900
<Vhozard> much better
<Vhozard> 1600x1200 actually...
<Vhozard> hmmm, this is weird
<Vhozard> it recognizes the network adapter
<Vhozard> it says its loading the intel1000t drivers (right ones)
<Vhozard> then it says: udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth3
<Vhozard> but whe I do sudo ifup eth3 it says its "unknown interface"
<smb> Vhozard, That is the effect of the udev file I mentioned
<Vhozard> . /etc/udev/rules.d is a folder
<smb> if you delete all entries in the persistent-net (70-something I don't remember exactly)
<smb> which say mac and eth something, then the next boot starts fresh from eth0
<Vhozard> k done
<Vhozard> will reboot now
<Vhozard> yay
<Vhozard> wget google.com
<Vhozard> it works :)
<Vhozard> thanks smb!
<Vhozard> can you maybe explain why it did that?
<smb> Well, the persistent file tries to keep your network cards always the same interface
<Vhozard> ah
<smb> Unfortunately if you change cards or use the same image on different hosts you get new interfaces
<smb> but the networking configuration does not keep up with that
<smb> So either you can add lines for each eth in /etc/network/interfaces
<smb> or you housekeep the persistent names file
<Vhozard> any reason why the boot wont show anything btw?
<smb> Vhozard, It sort of is not really seen as a problem. Your configuration says give eth0 this ip, ok, there is no eth0 but an eth1 or 2 but nobody said what to do with those
<smb> so they get ignored
<Vhozard> ah
<Vhozard> whats the highest res I can get with vbeinfo btw?
<Vhozard> GRUB_GFXMODE=
<Vhozard> actually ^
<smb> Cannot say much about those kind of things as I usually don't care for server installs
<genii-around> Vhozard: Not sure, but I've set mine up to 1680x945
<Vhozard> that doesnt work :(
<genii-around> It should be some values that your videocard and monitor both support of course
<Vhozard> they support it
<Vhozard> 1080p screen here
<genii-around> Vhozard: After you made it like 1920x1080, did you update-grub ?
<Vhozard> ofc
<genii-around> Maybe you need some framebuffer for your card
<Vhozard> i just ran vbeinfo in grub
<Vhozard> it spit out 1600x1200
<Vhozard> with the next option being 1280x1024
<Vhozard> :(
<Vhozard> that big enough for me though :)
<lynxman> hey kirkland
<lynxman> handling bug #653405 that affects rabbitmq-server
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 653405 in rabbitmq-server "rabbitmq-server fails to start if hostname is unresolvable or has changed since first starting" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653405
<kirkland> lynxman: howdy!
<lynxman> I'll post a patch for it in a few mins (just postinst script to check that name is resolvable or in /etc/hosts)
<kirkland> lynxman: updated ;-)
<lynxman> kirkland: aah excellent :) thanks a bunch
<kirkland> lynxman: in the changelog entry, make sure you target it to natty-proposed (rather than natty)
<lynxman> cool, will have that in mind
<lynxman> thanks again ^^
<kirkland> lynxman: and grab a coffee and give this a thorough read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<lynxman> kirkland: cool! will do :)
<lynxman> kirkland: btw added a big list of postinst and postrm scripts to mcollective and all plugin packages on orchestra to be a lot more in line with policy and clean
<lynxman> kirkland: we're at a close point of being able to install ubuntu-orchestra-server and ubuntu-orchestra-client and be fully functional \o/
<Vhozard> Is ubuntu Landscape possible for me?
<Vhozard> (dont wanna pay)
<kirkland> lynxman: saaaaweeeet :-)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: what do you call powernap's style of configuration file?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: what do you mena?
<RoAkSoAx> mean*
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i'm just wondering if there's a name for that [bracket] style of configuration file
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ah! yes, [powernap] is for the options of powernap daemon itself
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: while [XyzMonitor] is for each monitor
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yes, i understand that
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i mean, what do you call that kind of syntax
<patdk-wk> windows ini file?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ohh Python Config Parser
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: cool, thanks.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: welcome!
<pmatulis> Vhozard: dont wanna pay?
<_ruben> landscape is only commercially available afaik, so no free rides
<pmatulis> Vhozard: you can get a trial account, it expires after a month i think
<Doonz> hey guys im using rsync to copy data from one raid array to the other. When i run rsync a 2nd time it retransfers all the files. how do i make rsync stop doing that
<Doonz> im just using the -vr options
<Vhozard> <pmatulis> Vhozard: dont wanna pay?
<Vhozard> nope
<pmatulis> Vhozard: then get something else
<Vhozard> I asked
<Vhozard> is there something similair ?
<pmatulis> Vhozard: you asked "Is ubuntu Landscape possible for me?"
<Vhozard> oh, I asked in another channel then if there is something similair :P
<Vhozard> is there?
<pmatulis> Vhozard: nope
<_ruben> Doonz: apparently for some reason rsync all files have changed in the meantime
<Doonz> hmm
<Doonz> its like 400GB of data files that havent been touched in 6 months
<genii-around> Doonz: Perhaps use also the -a switch
<genii-around> Or -u for "update-only"
<Doonz> well ill t-u was the key
<Doonz> lol
<Doonz> -u was the key
<_ruben> ah, missed the -vr comment, i tend to use -av
<Doonz> well thank gawd cause i didnt wanna re-do the whole transfer again
<Doonz> thanx for the help
<ScottK> robbiew: I went ahead and made a spec for the one item I added to the server team list: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-split-cloud
<ScottK> Please approve ...
<robbiew> ScottK: okay, thnx for the heads up
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: by any chance do you have a sample preseed that points to a local mirror?
<Macer> does anybody know a good place for information on setting up coda in ubuntu server?
<robbiew> ScottK: done
<Macer> well.. ubuntu.. i would like to try  coda out instead of using nfs
<Macer> for the caching
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i can get you one easily
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: will it work with NQA?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: it's just an extra line or two you need to add to NQA
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: see: http://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/example-preseed.txt
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: go to the ### Mirror settings section
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: this is what you need to add to the NQA
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: cool thanks!
<martyn> So .. um .. I crashed the gobby server just now
<hallyn> zul: SpamapS : at this point, bug 394350 looks like your bag, baby.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 394350 in apache2 "RLimitCPU has no effect in Apache" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394350
<zul> haylln: okie dokie
<Macer> i cant find any documentation for ubuntu using coda
<lynxman> kirkland: is it okay if I remove the collectd dependency for now? package fails to install due to collectd having no default conffile, would like to comment it out for now then work on it and add it again
<skrite> hey all
<RoyK> hi
<Macer> wow
<Macer> what is wrong with nfs4 and permissions??
<skrite> hey all, i have one mysql table with about 5 million rows and queries take longer to draw off this table that some with 50 million rows. they are all myIsam.
<Macer> i have some number where my user andf grp should be
<Macer> does nfs4 not work?
<jbroome> ok, i looked on the forums and irc log archives.  are launchpad.net repos failing a known issue?
<hallyn> zul: thanks :)
<RoyK> Macer: nfs4 relies on kerberos for authentication
<kirkland> lynxman: sure
<kirkland> lynxman: please do
<lynxman> kirkland: cool, ty
<RoyK> Macer: without kerberos, user/group will be mapped to anonymous, at least on some platforms
<kirkland> lynxman: welcome
<Macer> ah ok thanks
<Macer> i will set up kerberos when i get home
<RoyK> or just use nfs3
<Macer> it will be something fun to do
<RoyK> yeah :)
<Macer> does  kerberos authenticate uid/gid from a central server?
<Macer> as in for logins?
<Macer> that would be nice as i really dont feel like clawing at my own face setting ldap up
<RoyK> yes
<Macer> so it can make  a universal passwd?
<RoyK> there's where ldap comes in
<Macer> and authenticates agaheh
<Macer> oh
<RoyK> kerberos is just an authentication mechanism used by other services, like ldap :P
<Macer> damn
<RoyK> but I think you may be able to use nis+kerberos
<RoyK> never tried that, though
<RoyK> anyway - nis is old and quite rotten, I'd recommend ldap
<Macer> so in order to have one server auth and manage passwd i need ldap?
<RoyK> or nis
<RoyK> it's probably easier with nis
<Macer> nis is still around?
<Macer> :)
<RoyK> yeah :)
<Macer> wow
<Macer> i will try ldap
<RoyK> lol
<Macer> hopefully it isnt too difficult
<RoyK> google for it :)
<Macer> i  will
<Macer> not home now and dont feel like doing it over my phone
<Macer> sounds like something with a learning curve
<Macer> and i think i just now figured out the acls
<RoyK> everything has a learning curve, but the ldap curve might be a little steeper than that of using windows 7 :P
<Macer> haha
<Macer> well... hopefully it isnt too bad
<ruben23>  hi guys i have setup kvm on my ubuntu server with guest VM, not working well but my bridge network guest VM is not connecting outside-no internt at all both gess and host can ping each other.
<Macer> i would love to just  add users on one server
<Macer> small stuff and been just creating the accts manually
 * SpamapS realizes that oneiric is open.. time to upload mysql 5.5 :-d
<lynxman> SpamapS: oh, repo is open already? neat
<lynxman> SpamapS: btw just uploaded a patch to LP: #653405 doesn't fully resolve the issue but it does a small pre-check on hostname being resolvable
<SpamapS> but 653405
<SpamapS> bug 653405
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 653405 in rabbitmq-server "rabbitmq-server fails to start if hostname is unresolvable or has changed since first starting" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653405
<SpamapS> lynxman: sweet
<lynxman> SpamapS: it's just a way to go around the issue for now :)
<SpamapS> lynxman: there are some fixes in the next version that make that bug less bad.
<lynxman> SpamapS: sweet!
<SpamapS> lynxman: I believe the "or has changed..." part will go away
<SpamapS> lynxman: and they may have provided a way to override the hostname now
<SpamapS> oi.. realizing the oneiric is open now just made me realize how many things I've been holding off on the last 2 months...
<lynxman> SpamapS: I needed to get around that bug for mcollective dependencies, cloud hosts install by default with no resolvable hostname, otherwise mcollective-middleware fails postinst checks
 * SpamapS downshifts and hits the gas
<lynxman> SpamapS: and we depend on that for orchestra too, it causes a domino effect
<lynxman> SpamapS: same goes for cobbler installed servers
<SpamapS> lynxman: IIRC, there's also an issue in our "old 'n busted" version of erlang that is a component of the problems.
<lynxman> SpamapS: yeah that's what zul told me
<zul> lynxman, ping
<lynxman> hey zul o/
<pmatulis> anyone using pam_mount with cifs shares?  silly things don't unmount on logout
<pmatulis> good lord, i had to use 'umount -fl'
<zul> gah
<zul> lynxman: for the rabbitmq-server bug what is that attachment is it a debdiff or something else?
<lynxman> zul: it's a patch
<lynxman> zul: so a regular diff
<lynxman> zul: I have it also as a deb package though, how can I make a debdiff out of it?
<zul> ok thanks
<zul> debdiff *ubuntu1.dsc *ubuntu2.dsc
<lynxman> zul: if you prefer a debdiff I can get it sorted
<zul> lynxman: also that bug should be fixed in oneiric once we merge in the new erlang
<zul> lynxman, please :)
<lynxman> zul: cool, gimme just 2 ticks
<lynxman> zul: done
<zul> lynxman, thanks ill get to it today
<lynxman> zul: thank you!
<mkrieger> hey folks—we're seeing periodic freeze-ups of about 3 seconds on our ec2 (m2.4xlarge) instances, running 10.04 with the 2.6.32-314-ec2 kernel. we've tried moving it to an entirely different box (with new EBS drives) with no luck—same problems result. has anyone seen something similar?
<mkrieger> (during that time, no IO to the network happens, which means all the Postgres queries time out; sar shows that no IO to any of the EBS drives occurs during those seconds)
<pmatulis> mkrieger: dunno, try #ubuntu-cloud
<mkrieger> pmatulis: thx, will head over there
<ttx> kirkland: read your blog post. You might want to connect with soren and ask him how the same discussion went at Maverick UDS when he discussed https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-maverick-conffiles-and-puppet
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: do you guys already have any setup to use squid-deb-proxy already?
<kirkland> ttx: thanks for the reminder
<kirkland> soren: ?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: So I've been looking a bit more into this, and it seems that everytime we netboot the installer wget's files. So if we wanted to use a local mirror (and configure the preseed) we would need have packages already in the local mirror.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: haven't yet tried having squid-deb-proxy
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: that's what the transparent proxy is supposed to do
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: yeah that's what I was comming, cause been trying with approx (cause I've been using it) with no look
<RoAkSoAx> lucj*
<robo> hi: there is an ubuntu server farm i just inherited and they're rolling out ubuntu 9.10 on fresh installs. Any ideas why they're doing this and not 11.04 or 10.04 LTS?
<Pici> Thats rather silly.
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i think we need to create a squid-deb-proxy-udeb
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: and we need to install that very, very early on the client being provisioned
<kirkland> sorry, RoAkSoAx: squid-deb-proxy-client-udeb
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: right, but still we need a source from where to download the initial files which should be a local mirror
<Pici> robo: 9.10's EOL date is today.
<ScottK> robo: Does the server farm's use involve PHP?
<ScottK> If so, php5 5.3 in newer releases may be why.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: The only place where I see this as a bit more complicated is with mini.iso's. Because, in complete server ISO imports, we can just install from the ISO at first, and once installed, it will just have squid-deb-proxy-client and that's it.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: however, the mini.iso will have to obtain the necessary bits from the Internet or a pre-loaded mirror
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: unless in the preseed it's possible to tell that there's an APT proxy, and point to it
<robo> ScottK, it involves coldfusion not php :-/
<robo> so why the heck are we rolling out 9.10
<robo> Guess i better find out :-)
<talntid> Is the latest PHP in the repos 5.2? I can't seem to find 5.3.6 or similar...
<pmatulis> mkrieger: did you get it figured out?
<robo> If you're running a server farm of ~30 servers and you need it to be stable, is LTS your best bet?
<robo> Not sure if I should go with 10.04 LTS or 11.04
<pmatulis> robo: all releases are "stable"
<pmatulis> robo: it's just that LTS is supported for a longer period and the changes that do go into it (updates) are less intrusive
<pmatulis> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<robo> so updates are less intrusive?
<pmatulis> robo: they are put in with more care
<pmatulis> robo: (less chance of regression)
<robo> so if stability matters one should go with a LTS version?
<pmatulis> robo: if you use stability in that way then yes
<robo> Then how to SRU's fit in?
<robo> s/to/do/
<pmatulis> robo: SRU = updates
<pmatulis> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<robo> SRU's should already be very stable, no? So if you're running LTS or non-LTS as long as you're updating using SRU packages then you should be stable regardless, right?
<robo> Or maybe better said, you'l l have the same level of stability
<pmatulis> robo: like i said, SRU to an LTS is done with more care
<robo> Oh... even more care
<robo> gotcha
<pmatulis> yes
<robo> gotcha, ty
<robo> so i then need to figure out what versions of software the LTS has to offer and work from there
<robo> is there an easy way to do this?
<pmatulis> robo: well if you were about to go with 9.10 i'm sure 10.04 will do no?
<ScottK> talntid: Latest in 11.04 is 5.3.5.
<robo> yeah, but i'm not sure what all they did to these servers. They might have stuff compiled in for all i know
<talntid> ok
<Macer> hm
<_SHuN_> after upgraded my kernel the MOTD is dupplicated
<alaing> would read/write restrict a file from being downloaded?
<david5345> I installed qemu/libvirt/virsh on my vm server, I want to call 'virt-install' to install a non ubuntu vm. Trouble is it want's a network name. I have two bridges br0 and br1 that I use, I think I have to define them in /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks, but I am unsure how to write this file for a bridged ethernet connection. Please advise.
<david5345> Ha
<david5345> I should have called --bridge instead of --network
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ping
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: i think it's done :D xD
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: it seems it was just a missing http://
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: using the proxy seems way slower than having a mirror though!!
#ubuntu-server 2011-04-30
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> My Server Disk space is 100 % Full, whats the easiest way to find out which directory has consumed space ?
<kaushal> I do cd / and du -hsc *
<pmatulis> kaushal: and?
<kaushal> pmatulis: it doesnot exit
<kaushal> pmatulis: Any better suggestion ?
<SinnerNyx> Trying to disable screen blanking in ubuntu server 11.04
<pmatulis> kaushal: try again - sudo du -sh /*
<pmatulis> SinnerNyx: screen blanking?  is that like cow tipping?
<SinnerNyx> lol
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: no
<kaushal> pmatulis: ok
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: its that thing where the screen turns black after 5 minutes or so of inactivity
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: dunno if thats the official term but google turned that up a few times
<pmatulis> SinnerNyx: purely a natty phenomenon?
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: Not at all. I figured out how to fix this in 10.10, but I don't remember exactly where. Now I'm doing a clean install and it happens again, so I'm trying to fix it
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: Actually I think I solved it :S. Only issue is where can I place a 'setterm' command on system start up, instead of on login?
<pmatulis> SinnerNyx: upstart job i would imagine
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: sorry.. still a newb. How would I do that?
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: I just did 'man upstart'
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: lemme try to figure this out, and I'll get back to you if I need help
<pmatulis> SinnerNyx: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8056/disable-screen-blanking-on-text-console ?
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: hmm ok so I have no boot.local...
<SinnerNyx> pmatulis: as to upstart, what 'start on' statement would I want?
<binaryhat> im using a static ip on my server does not auto reconnect when my router goes off/on
<binaryhat> power failure
<Macer> good evening
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #773786 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.23-6ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773786
<Macer> wow
<Macer> ironically enough i was going to install openldap
<ScottK> It probably doesn't to that in all cases.
<Macer> well. i am not going to try til tuesday
<Macer> want to try setting up ldap and kerberos
<Macer> to make a user/grp authentication server
<Macer> so i dont have to add the same users and groups to 3 boxes
<Macer> i remember trying to do it a couple years back and almost having a stroke
<Macer> but might as well try it again :)
<SinnerNyx> is shirgall still here?
<SinnerNyx> Guest22577: are you still here?
<Guest22577> SinnerNyx: I'm here, why do you ask?
<SinnerNyx> Guest22577: This is going to sound really strange.. but are you in Israel?
<Guest22577> SinnerNyx: no, Portland OR
<SinnerNyx> Guest22577: lol, sorry, it's just my sister's name is Shirley Gall. Curiousity got to me
<Guest22577> Heh
<SinnerNyx> sorry my bad. have a good one
<quentusrex> Anyone aware of an issue with 11.04 and kvm bridged networking?
<talntid> for what its worth, it works on mine, using Xen
<quentusrex> thanks.
<quentusrex> I've run into two rather big issues with 11.04
<quentusrex> Can't install the ati fglrx driver, and kvm networking isnt' working
<quentusrex> talntid, it seems that only ipv4 isn't coming up.
<quentusrex> Anyone know what would cause a KVM guest to only bring up the ipv6 address? and ipv4 not come up.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #773869 in apache2 (main) "package apache2-mpm-prefork 2.2.17-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773869
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #773872 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773872
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #773891 in libaio (main) "package libaio-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/libaio.h', which is also in package libaio:i386 0.3.104-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773891
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #773984 in nmap (main) "package nmap 5.21-1~build1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773984
<Moobyfr_> Hi
<Moobyfr_> I'm looking to have some synchronious start , espcially for the NFS part which seems to be up before the network is ready
<Moobyfr_> (I get "svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97" in the logs)
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774046 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774046
<Macer> anybody here use racist routing?
<Macer> need a howto.. been looking but most guides are old
<zcot> hi all. good place for a discussion about home development server for LAMP/FTP?
<zcot> I have permission probs with apache there and ftp over there and then /home/zcot/ ? How I can use ftp for the apache clan website files?
<alaing> anyone know where i can ask for some ms windows help? I'm having problems with ftping files bac kfrom my ubuntu server to my windows 7 machine. I reckon its a permissions problem on windows 7 as my other xp machine works fine.
<alaing> ?
<alaing> anyone know where i can ask for some ms windows help? I'm having problems with ftping files bac kfrom my ubuntu server to my windows 7 machine. I reckon its a permissions problem on windows 7 as my other xp machine works fine.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774114 in postfix (main) "Ubuntu 11.04 postfix cannot perform rDNS queries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774114
<serge_> hm, installed a fresh postfix instance on lucid, and /var/mail and its contents were owned by group 'man', not mail (so mutt_dotlock failed)
<serge_> i guess i'll try to reliably reproduce on monday...
<ONEZEROZEROONE01> hi
<soren> kirkland: Oh, that.
<soren> kirkland: Um.. Let me just read your blueprint real quick.
<soren> Oh, no blueprint.
<soren> kirkland: Well, at the session at the maverick UDS (wow, has it been that long) we sort of decided it would be at least an interesting experiment. I was going to have a way to tell dpkg to use something other than its internal conffile handling for a particular conffile.
<soren> kirkland: That "something" could be ucf, puppet, chef, or /bin/true or whatever you want.
<soren> kirkland: mvo was there and he though it sounded like a fine idea. I just never really got around to actually implementing it.
<Daviey> soren: did you document the session outcome anywhere?
<soren> Daviey: I suppose it's possible.
<Daviey> soren: UDS Maverick was Belgium, right?
<soren> Daviey: Yup.
<soren> It's at least as possible that I left the notes in Gobby and never got around to putting them elsewhere. Belgium has a lot of strong beer, you know.
<Daviey> soren: I know too well. :(
<soren> There should be a big warning label on the country.
<Daviey> soren: If you come across some notes, can you shout about them please? :)
<Daviey> soren: There should be a big warning label... if country-has-srong beer and soren == within 5 meters: get-too-drunk()
<soren> Daviey: I could probably reconstruct the gist of it from memory.
<Daviey> cool
<soren> In spite of the deceptively strong beer.
<Daviey> soren: FOSDEM hurt me.
<soren> Daviey: I hear you. I never thought I could feel that bad for that long.
<Daviey> :)
<nealmcb> serge_: Bug #141346 in Ubuntu: “/var/mail/{name} wrong permissions” https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/141346
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 141346 in ubuntu "/var/mail/{name} wrong permissions" [Low,New]
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 141346 in ubuntu "/var/mail/{name} wrong permissions" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141346
<nealmcb> I also had the locate executable with group "avahi": -rwxr-sr-x 1 root avahi 35432 2010-03-24 06:35 /usr/bin/mlocate
<nealmcb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mlocate/+bug/281471
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 281471 in mlocate "Unable to use 'locate' to locate files mlocate.db permission denied" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ruben23> hi guys anyone have experiecn setting up a VM guest server on a ubuntu server host using KVM..
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774214 in php5 (main) "package libapache2-mod-php5 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774214
<RoyK> ruben23: sure, what your problem?
<ruben23>  RoyK: i created VM guest- no success on assigning bridges and my guest i can reach it from my host
<RoyK> have you setup bridging in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ruben23> RoyK: i dot know if its correct or not- i want to start from the first step
<RoyK> pastebin the output of 'ifconfig'
<ruben23> how do i do bridge on the interface- i got one ethernet card only
<RoyK> ruben23: you create a bridge, typically br0, that bridges traffic from VMs to your physical nic, typically eth0
<ruben23> http://pastebin.com/F83VcF1r
<RoyK> looks right
<ruben23> ok whast next..? step..
<RoyK> pastebin ifconfig output
<ruben23> ok just a minute
<ruben23>  RoyK:--->http://pastebin.com/zfq5NEaj
<RoyK> looks good as well
<RoyK> ruben23: how did you try to make the vm?
<RoyK> virt-manager?
<ruben23> im following this, but i want to start aghain back, becasue its pretty missed up---> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-10.10
<RoyK> ruben23: do you have X on the server or X on the client?
<RoyK> if so, using virt-manager may be easier
<ruben23> how do i check it..?
<RoyK> what sort of client are you using?
<ruben23> im using host ubuntu server 10.10 - terminal only no gui
<RoyK> is client windows?
<ruben23> RoyK: client means..?
<ruben23> the VM guest..?
<RoyK> no, your pc
<ruben23> im using windows 7 im ssh to my host server ubuntu-server 10.10
<RoyK> try installing xming on windows, and you should be able to run remote X sessions
<RoyK> that way, you can use the virt-manager gui, which is trivial
<ruben23> ok ill do it now just a second
<ruben23> RoyK: done installing xming
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774242 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774242
<RoyK> ruben23: with xming in place, you should be able to configure putty to forward X11 traffic, and that way, you should be able to run X11 apps on the server and get the GUI on your desktop
<RoyK> or PC if you like
<ruben23> ok how would that be done
<ruben23> ill google
<serge_> nealmcb: thanks
<nealmcb> serge_: :)
<serge_> nealmcb: i'd best store that bug#, maybe i'll take it on monday
<serge_> nealmcb: unless you know what the prob is
<nealmcb> nope - a mystery
<nealmcb> but if you can confirm it that would help
<serge_> will do
<ruben23>  RoyK: any link idea on making ssh froward X11..? to the ubuntu server
<RoyK> ruben23: it's the other way around - putty uses ssh to open for forwarding X11 to your PC, where xming is the "x server". Whatever X11 app you start on the server, will make the app connect to your X11 server (xming)
<RoyK> google "xming putty"
<ruben23> ok i see it i just need to enable X11..
<RoyK> on the server, you'll need to install virt-manager
<RoyK> that'll probably include a shitload of X libs, but that won't hurt unless you have a microscopic root partition
<ruben23> yes done install virt-manager now
<RoyK> hm... wierd - I just ran an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and after rebooting and logging in, it still tells me 14 packages can be updated
<ruben23>  RoyK: next point i should do..?
<RoyK> when virt-manager is installed, try to run it
<RoyK> sudo virt-manager
<RoyK> as your user
<RoyK> if you su to root first, the DISPLAY variable is lost, and no X will work
<ruben23> done running
<ruben23> virt-manager
<RoyK> it came up?
<ruben23> what should happend..? i run it whihc im using putty-ssh to my server
<RoyK> sec
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/virt-manager-screenshot.png
<RoyK> as you can see, virt-manager is running in the front
<RoyK> to check if X11 works, run something like xeyes
<ruben23> ok
<RoyK> or xterm...
<ruben23> RoyK: so it sok i run this viret-manager - im currently ssh on the server-im not locally on its creen
<RoyK> ruben23: so am I - that 'lamia' box is 50km from here
<ruben23> ok
<RoyK> ruben23: did you get X11 working
<ruben23>  RoyK: im downloading the iso of ubuntu server for my guest vm then if done ill run the virt-manager
<RoyK> try virt-manager now
<ruben23> ok
<RoyK> just test if  it runs and shows up on your PC
<ruben23> RoyK:  i see errors--------------------->http://pastebin.com/ekTXuYyY
<RoyK> ruben23: echo $DISPLAY
<ruben23> just blank screen respond
<ruben23> when i run that
<ruben23> illl run virt-manager again.>?
<RoyK> then I guess the putty config is bad
<RoyK> ruben23: if DISPLAY isn't set, it's usually the ssh client not doing its things correctly
<ruben23> RoyK:  i have tried again and the menu i see on you screenshot
<ruben23> i see it now
<ruben23> whast should i dot next
<RoyK> so you have virt-manager on screen?
<ruben23> yes it is
<ruben23> now
<RoyK> connect to localhost
<RoyK> that'd be the kvm server
<RoyK> after that, you should be able to create a VM
<ruben23> i will create Vm now..?
<ruben23> i click on create vm, i see on the menu- erro- no active connetion
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/virt-manager-connect.png
<RoyK> does it look like that?
<ruben23> yes
<RoyK> doubleclick localhost
<ruben23> connection: what should i choose- local remote
<ruben23> and its asking me for hostname
<RoyK> localhost
<RoyK> or just choose local
<ruben23> i got error unable to complet install-internal error exited while reading console char device redirected to
<ruben23> /1/ open /dev/kvm: permission denied
<meltingwax> how can i give a normal user access to /dev/video0?
<ruben23> Royk: thats my error, what should i do now..?
<RoyK> did you get connected to qemu?
<qman__> meltingwax, add the user to the 'video' group
<ruben23> yes
<RoyK> click "new"
<ruben23> i get conencted but when finished setting and create teh Vm that error appear, permission problem
<ruben23> yes done
<ruben23> i have click finished then that error appears
<RoyK> what errors were those?
<ruben23> Unable to complet install- internal error: Process exited while reading consiole: char device redirected to /dev/pts/1/open/dev/kvm: permission denied
<meltingwax> qman__: thanks
<RoyK> ruben23: did you start virt-manager with sudo?
<ruben23> yes
<ruben23> i guess the iso user is not permitted i will chown it now as root
<RoyK> ruben23: give me the output of 'ls -l /dev/pts/1/open/dev/kvm'
<RoyK> I've never seen this error before, though
<RoyK> ruben23: on which ubuntu version are you?
<ruben23> ubuntu -server 10.10
<ruben23> i dont see any directory for 1
<RoyK> ruben23: any particular reason you're on 10.10? most servers should be on LTS
<ruben23> i get 2 permission denied error--> char device redirected to /dev/pts/1 open /dev/kvm: permission denied ---> qemu: could not open disk image /root/ubuntu server 10.10.iso : permission denied
<ruben23> ubuntu server 10.10 is not supported yet..?
<RoyK> it is supported
<RoyK> but for servers, using LTS releases is safer
<ruben23> i cant proceed to permission denied casuing to stop
<RoyK> last LTS release was 10.04
<ruben23> this is just fro testing
<ruben23> i will do LTS for teh prodcution in time
<ruben23> what could be possible casuing teh permission denied
<RoyK> no idea, really - I'm using kvm on 10.04 and it just works
<RoyK> post a bug
<ruben23> its workig now but so lagged i cant even move the cursor.. the screen freezing sometimes
<RoyK> ruben23: your pc ok, or is it just the connection?
<RoyK> ruben23: X11 uses a wee bit of bandwidth
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774314 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.0.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774314
<ruben23> Royk: no more setting fro my bridge network..? in my guest or host like ipforward to maek it work..?
<ruben23> becasue i worry my guest might not reach the WAn side again and become uncreachable
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774322 in sysstat (main) "Sync sysstat 10.0.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774322
<RoyK> ruben23: it should work well out of the box unless you have ufw configured
<RoyK> uf you have ufw configured, you need some hacks to make it let traffic to/from the guests work
<RoyK> ruben23: how many IPs do you have?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774333 in ocfs2-tools (main) "Sync ocfs2-tools 1.6.3-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774333
<ruben23> 2 public IP
<MrMist1> hdparm.conf seems to be skipped during boot. The spindown parameters isn't applied to the drives. Any ideas how to fix it?
<MrMist1> I'm probably doing something wrong..
<MrMist1> Anyone?
<RoyK> ruben23: did you get it running?
<Macer> alright.. got my new cpus
<Macer> $80 ebay ftw
<Macer> wonder if an opteron 285 is even worth that much anymore :) .. meh... from 1.8x2x2 to 2.6x2x2 is a nice bump. 800 per core
<Macer> probably the fastest this server will ever see.. i don't think they made anything faster for socket 940
<ruben23> RoyK: its still installing thew guest OS i will let you know when done
<Macer> no amd-v on 285s
<Macer> i think i missed it by one generation of core
<Macer> :( ah well... let me install them and see if ebay is really what it is cracked up to be
<ruben23> RoyK: you there..?
<RoyK> back
 * RoyK listens to Rage against the machine and won't behave too well
<RoyK> ruben23: did it work?
<ruben23>  RoyK: stiil installing last part now
<ruben23> how do i save image os i can copy and rebuild exactly a vm guest exact copy
<ruben23> RoyK: why the install is taking so long..?
<Macer> hm
<Macer> think i have a bad dimm
<Macer> wtf
<RoyK> ruben23: just copy the image
<RoyK> it'll be in /var/lib/libvirt/images
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774415 in exim4 (main) "package exim4-config 4.71-3ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774415
<Macer> damn
<Macer> every time i put the dimm in the entire bank gets cut off
<ruben23> RoyK:upon finished install how to remove the iso image that it wont boot on it..?
<ruben23> still when the VM guest is restarted
<RoyK> ruben23: do it from virt-manager
<RoyK> ruben23: you can set boot priority from there
<ruben23> RoyK: i just finshed installing the server when its rebooted i get disconnected
<ruben23> strange
<RoyK> can you ping the guest? or find it with virt-manager?
<ruben23> im on virt manager but- isee this error Error: VNC connection to hyperviosr host got refused or disconnected
<ruben23> what that means..? i see the server on virt manager still running, but when i double click on the virtual server i got that error
<RoyK> no idea - I just tested ssh'ing into my box and started virt-manager
<RoyK> ssh'ed from another box and started virt-manager again - works
<ruben23> RoyK: i tried on the ssh shell- still i cant ping the ip of the guest VM..
<ruben23> huhuhhuh
<RoyK> hm...
<RoyK> that sucks
<ruben23> RoyK: should i chnage the connection of the console..?
<ruben23> this sucks i cant connect to my guest, and its running already
<Macer> damnit
<Macer> stupid ram
<Macer> system is only counting to 4096
<Macer> half the mem
<ruben23> RoyK: the nic card for the bridges ther are choices e1000, rtlk, virtui- what is you settings..?
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to install the ATI binary driver on a headless ubuntu server?
<quentusrex> I keep running into issues with the driver not installing properly.
<quentusrex> Such as: Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether driver is installed correctly
<Macer> ssh to it
<jmarsden> quentusrex: Why would you need a commercial binary video driver on a headless machine?  Seems... unnecessary :)
<Macer> hm... it picked back up
<Macer> guess this is what memtest+ is for
<quentusrex> jmarsden, I'm trying to use the server as an openCL computation node
<quentusrex> and for the opencl 1.1 support you have to have the new binary driver.
<jmarsden> quentusrex: Ah, OK...
<quentusrex> jmarsden, I'm working on a few GPU ports
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774452 in php5 (main) "php-pear: pecl install reports Call to undefined method PEAR::raiseErro()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774452
<ruben23> RoyK:. you there
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774500 in postfix (main) "postfix build does not have documented support of sqlite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774500
<RoyK> ruben23: back
<Macer> well. my ebay cpus worked
<ruben23>  RoyK: i know the rason i cant ping becasue when i conenct to VM- it boots then freeze up during boot
<Macer> running my ubuntu server 800x4 faster heh
<ruben23> so its not totally boot up, i dont know why its not booting
<luigi_panache> Hi all, I've upgraded my 10.10 headless server to a 11.04, and now it refuses to connect to the internet in any way. No amount of playing with ifconfig,ifup, etc. will get either ethernet interface up, and I can't seem to find any indication that something went wrong at boot time.
#ubuntu-server 2011-05-01
<luigi_panache> Can anyone here help me get my server back online?
<Macer> do you see the interface at all with ifconfig -a?
<Macer> oh
<Macer> he left
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774541 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.8.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774541
<Vhozard> hi guys, i have a lil question
<Vhozard> anyone know the ram usage of a fresh server install (no extras) ?
<onecrazycat> conf.d  -  what is the "official" purpose of this directory?  I've been using Ubuntu for a few years now and I've noticed it in what seems like a lot of config directories under /etc/
<jmarsden> onecrazycat: Usually, it allows easy addition of config information by adding a file to it, rather than by editing an existing single config file.  A set of packages can collaborate on configuration more easily this way.
<qman__> yes, it effectively works like a single config file
<qman__> so, instead of /etc/example.conf being one huge file full of directives, you have /etc/example.conf.d with several files, splitting it up for ease of use
<qman__> but the software loads it together
<tsrk> Is there any way to do unattended distribution upgrades?
<edu_mix07> hi very good at all I have a question "ubuntu server" will be good for
<edu_mix07> work with sendmail .. as a mail server ... or you will know if it is comfortable
<edu_mix07> to work with sendmail ...
<jmarsden> edu_mix07: You can run sendmail, qmail or postfix just fine on Ubuntu server.  Use whichever MTA you are familiar with.
<luigi_panache> Hi, all. I upgraded from maverick to natty and now my message of the day isn't working properly. Can anyone help?
<ejv> anyone know why my ubuntu server, upon login over ssh, displays not one, but TWO "welcome message blocks" ?
<MagicFab> ejv, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/670392 ?
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 670392 in ubuntu "Double motd after upgrade to 10.10 (dup-of: 659738)" [Undecided,New]
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 659738 in sysvinit "Duplicate welcome message in motd" [Medium,Fix released]
<ejv> im using lts
<ejv> but yea, that's it
<jgould> I, for reasons known only to me, decided to install the xubuntu-desktop meta package on my server.  It doesn't really run that well on my server hardware, so I want to remove it now.  the catch is that it installed stuff that removing the xubutu-desktop package (and then doing an apt-get autoremove) hasn't removed.  any ideas on how to get my server install back to the way it was before I did this?
<ONEZEROZEROONE01> reinstall the server
<jgould> that's what I thought the answer was going to be.  How is 11.04 server?
<ONEZEROZEROONE01> i dont know
<jgould> I think I'll stick with 10.04 LTS then.  is there anything special I'm going to need to do permissions wise to my home and srv directories after the reinstall to make them work correctly again?
<_ruben> jgould: apt-get autoremove *should* clean up all unneeded dependencies
<_ruben> ymmv, doesnt always work flawlessly for me
<jgould> dpkg -l lists a lot of stuff that was installed with the meta package that won't work with out it
<_ruben> i usualy just copy/paste the list of packages that apt-get install outputs for later reference :)
<jgould> Now that, is an idea...
<_ruben> also, /var/log/dkpkg/ might hold some hints regarding earlier installs
<_ruben> dpkg even
<_ruben> im typing like shit today
<jgould> ok... dpkg.log would be useful if it wasn't 7 billion packages... heh
<jmarsden> jgould: Use grep and your knowledge of when you installed xubuntu-desktop to find the relevant few tens of packages.
<jgould> or, use the database at packages.ubuntu.com and list what was installed...
<jgould> I'm going to resinstall... I'm too afraid that I'm going to break something and not be able to fix it and then have to reinstall again anyway...
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774676 in postfix (main) "package postfix (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script was killed by signal (Segmentation fault)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774676
<genii-around> Does the bot show all bugs or does it have some rudimentary sorting for instance and only show some like "confirmed" or so?
<jgould> is there an easy way to do an install via ssh?  I'm comfy on the couch and don't really want to fool with hovering over my server.
<genii-around> jgould: Probably debootstrap or so then
<genii-around> (  if the target machine has connedctivity )
<jgould> I'm half done with it now.  I use a lot of default settings
<atdprhs> Hello everyone, I need support in my ubuntu server which i found later that it has been disconnected by itself while ago
<atdprhs> I checked around and I found out that my eth0 is not managed
<atdprhs> how and what does that mean?
<atdprhs> is there any idea?
<atdprhs> anyone?
<atdprhs> plz?
<atdprhs> anyone here?
<atdprhs> Hello
<airtonix> is there a terminal like tilda that lets me split the window like terminator does ?
<talntid> screen
<atdprhs> Hello talntid
<talntid> allows you to slit screens :)
<airtonix> talntid: i don't think screen lets you do what terminator does. i already use it (and byobu)
<airtonix> screen is also not a terminal emulator like tilda or terminator.
<atdprhs> Is there anyone here to help me?
<airtonix> atdprhs: sounds like you're using ubuntu desktop. because that's an error reported by network-manager (which ubuntu-server doesn't include)
<airtonix> atdprhs: in any case, you edit the /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and change 'managed' to true
<airtonix> atdprhs: it's not a desired thing to do, since network manager should have already picked up your devices and taken over.
<genii-around> I believe whenever the /etc/network/interfaces file is manually altered, the GUI network manager leaves those intact and defers to the settings there and then just reports interface as "unmanaged"
<atdprhs> I'm using
<atdprhs> hello genii-around
<atdprhs> i'm using ubuntu server
<atdprhs> and there is someone I spoke to from kubuntu told me to remove network manager cuz its not supposed to be there to manage since I did the bad mistake using GUI on Ubuntu server
<RoyK> atdprhs: that is correct, what genii-around said is wrong
<atdprhs> Thanks Royk!
<Macer> hm
<Macer> well... almost done moving all this server stuff around
<Macer> hm
<Macer> you have to love how efnet still requires identd :)
<Macer> well. you can tell a quad core opteron 205 based system sure does put my artigo's via C7/1GHz box to shame :)
<Macer> 285
<atdprhs> RoyK
<atdprhs> can you help me?
<atdprhs> RoyK: are you here?
<Macer> well.. my works is done here for now... all i need are some hotswap bays for it and it is complete.. hopefully i can get a few hundred days of runtime out of it after i do that
<Macer> i'm curious as to how well nvraid will adapt to a hard drive breaking :)
<Macer> i don't even know if nvraid lets you hotswap
 * RoyK is
<atdprhs> Royk: Are you here?
<RoyK> sure, but if you have a problem, please ask about it...
<RoyK> then perahps I or someone else can help you
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> well, I'm in Ubuntu server which I made a huge by installing GUI on it
<atdprhs> anyways
<atdprhs> Someone is still helping me but we took very on that issue
<atdprhs> I removed the NetworkManager to avoid it from disconnected my ubuntu server which made the server say that that device eth0 is unmanaged
<atdprhs> but I can't put it back to be managed by ubuntu server to be connected to the internet
<RoyK> edit /etc/network/interfaces and set the IP there
<RoyK> then run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<atdprhs> there is nothing to edi
<atdprhs> edit
<atdprhs> auto lo
<atdprhs> iface lo inet loopback
<atdprhs> auto eth0
<RoyK> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<atdprhs> I can't paste
<atdprhs> because the server is not connected to the internet
<RoyK> atdprhs: man interfaces
<atdprhs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601673/
<RoyK> looks good
<RoyK> now restart networking
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> wait
<atdprhs> give me 2 min. sorry
 * RoyK isn't in a hurry
<EricHRoosendaal> hi
<atdprhs> let me restart my router
<atdprhs> it could be the router
<atdprhs> brb
<atdprhs> I got it worked Royk :D
<RoyK> :)
<atdprhs> :-)
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> I have run "ssh -D 9998 user@server", then set firefox proxy settings to localhost:9998 and set (in Firefox) network.proxy.socks_remote_dns to TRUE in the about:config, but I can't access to the web then
<maxagaz> what's wront in my config ?
<maxagaz> also, I'm connected directly to the internet without any firewall
<maxagaz> is there something not well configured on the server side (lucid) or on the desktop side (natty)
<maxagaz> ?
<RoyK> hi all. I have a machine I want to use to control an open hotspot - I want to allow people access, but still tell them everything is logged before they get through the initial barrier. any idea if software exists for this? I guess using arptables/iptables may be possible, but then, if something exists already, that'll be easier...
<jaundice> anyone have any insight as to why a xen 4.0.1 hvm ubuntu 11.04 amd64 (server or desktop) will not boot using 2.6.38-8 but will using 2.6.35-28. The latest kernel just drops to initramfs (waiting for root..) no amount of waiting helps. the grub boot params are identical. changing from root=UUID= to root=/dev/sdx doesn't help peither.
<jaundice> fwiw 2.6.38-8 does boot on virtualbox fine
<RoyK> jaundice: no idea, but AFAIK xen isn't supported anymore
<jaundice> ubuntu in this context is domU not dom0 i.e it is a guest not a host
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774852 in postfix (main) "Postfix 'local' crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774852
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774964 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774964
<Doonz> Hey guys i just isntalled ubuntu 10.04 and checked off virtual machine host. Now im looking to find a virtual machine manager gui that i could connect remotely to the server from my windows box for managing and creting virtual machines. any recommendations?
<qman__> can't say I have any, but to help you find one, the software is KVM/qemu
<hggdh> Doonz: you can use virt-manager
<Doonz> how would that work on a headless server
<Doonz> from what i can tell its a linux only package
<RoyK> Doonz: with remote X11, virt-manager works as a charm
<Doonz> ok so there is no windows application to connect to the kvm server remotely
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #774975 in openvpn (main) "Unable to connect to my vpn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774975
<RoyK> Doonz: download xming and configure putty to do x forwarding
<hggdh> another option, a bit more complex, is cygwin
<Doonz> yeah the last time i tried cygwin didnt go so well
<RoyK> xming is trivial
<paulm9> anyone here
<qman__> yes, 267
<paulm9> cool beans. any experience with postfix?
<qman__> some, why not ask the question you actually want the answer to?
<paulm9> qman: I'm getting SASL authentication failed: authentication unsuccessful when trying to relay mails from postfix to exchange.  Could it be caused by the untrusted TLS connection?
<qman__> I haven't integrated postfix with exchange myself, but I don't think that's the culprit
<qman__> if TLS wasn't happy you'd get a different error
<paulm9> qman_: So then it's either the authentication mechanism or the user/password.
<qman__> I think so
<qman__> if TLS was the problem you'd get a connection refused or a TLS error
<paulm9> that's what i thought.
<paulm9> i've had success using swaks so I know the exchange server is set up correctly
<qman__> I've done plenty of work on exchange, and plenty on postfix, but I've never had to make them work together
<paulm9> qman_:  check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601813/
<paulm9> this is the successful connection to the exchange server
<paulm9> this is the postfix log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601816/
<qman__> is postfix encoding the user/pass? exchange doesn't take plain over TLS by default
<hackeron> hey, how do I upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 11.04? - I tried do-release-upgrade but it's saying no new release found -- I assume because 11.04 is not LTS - how do I update to it anyway?
<shauno> hackeron: you probably need to change Prompt= to normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<hackeron> shauno: ah, thanks!
<shauno> I believe there's no direct upgrade path from 10.04 tho, so it'll offer you 10.10 first, then from 10.10 to 11.04 once 10.10 is installed
<hackeron> that's fine, thanks :)
<zul> SpamapS: gah i have 0 margin of error for my connecting flights next week
<Andrewx> Hello, I'm trying to go from GUI to terminal at boot in Ubuntu Server 10.10
<Andrewx> How can I go about doing this?
<patdk-lap> there is no gui in ubuntu-server
<Andrewx> I added one.
<Andrewx> I think I change an init setting
<Andrewx> And installed the desktop
<Andrewx> So I was wondering, how can I revert back to terminal
<paulm9> qman_: i have smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous, noplaintext
<paulm9> smtp_sasl_tls_security_options = noanonymous, noplaintext so I'm guessing that this means that it does encoding.
<Andrewx> So, how can I get rid of the gui?
<Andrewx> Is there an init config file or something?
<jgould> I did that and had to reinstall to completely get rid of the GUI
<Andrewx> Wow... I can't re-install so..
<Andrewx> Is there a way to change the init on boot?
<jgould> There may be a way, but I'm not sure
<Andrewx> Like a configuration file or something?
<paulm9> Andrewx: I'd change the rc configs
<Andrewx> Those are?
<paulm9> check out: man update-rc.d
<Andrewx> So disabling run level 5 will get me a terminal?
<paulm9> i'm would have thought you just want to get rid of the start up script for gdm
<Andrewx> I want to change the run level
<Andrewx> So it will init 3
<Andrewx> Every time I boot.
<Andrewx> There was a simple way to do this.
<Andrewx> I forgot how though.
<paulm9> ah, that would be inittab you are looking for - but i see that that no longer exists because ubuntu runs upstart now
<Andrewx> So, how can I configure with this "upstart"
<Andrewx> ?
<paulm9> looks like the upstart scripts will still look for an /etc/inittab
<paulm9> I would try putting a id:3:initdefault:
<paulm9> into the file and see if that works
<Andrewx> Unfortunately not
<Macer> i'm fighting with myself trying to decide whether or not i should order some hotswap bays today
<SpamapS> zul: where are you connecting through? maybe we can get wasted in the lounge together. ;)
<zul> SpamapS: im home now
<paulm9> Andrewx: edit /etc/init/gdm.conf where it says stop on runlevel [016]
<zul> SpamapS: so if you want to come here and get wasted then you are more than welcome
<SpamapS> zul: werd
<SpamapS> zul: but I thought you were talking about your connecting flights next week
<zul> SpamapS: ah...next week..toronto and munich
<paulm9> is dovecot required for getting postfix to talk to exchange?
<qman__> ubuntu has not had an inittab since at least 6.06
<qman__> to stop the GUI from loading at start, you need to disable the upstart script for gdm (or kdm, or xdm, or whichever one you use)
<paulm9> qman: the dude left a while back.  fyi it's the /etc/init/gdm.conf that would need to be edited. :-)
<qman__> ah, I was scrolled up a bit
<paulm9> qman: is dovecot required for getting postfix to talk to exchange?
<qman__> I don't know, but dovecot does offer considerably more control over authentication than just straight postfix
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> I dunno why dovecot would be required or have anything to do with it at all
<paulm9> patdk-lap: according to the docs, apparently postfix doesn't implement sasl itself.
<patdk-lap> nope
<patdk-lap> it only supports dovecot and cyrus
<patdk-lap> and as exchange doesn't do sasl either
<patdk-lap> the only thing I can figure out is your using smtp to talk postfix to exchange
<paulm9> exactly that!
<patdk-lap> exactly what?
<paulm9> exactly stmp client postfix -> exchange.
<patdk-lap> did you tell postfix to use client authenication?
<raubvogel> Same subnet?
<paulm9> the logs say sasl authenication failed
<raubvogel> Secure subnet?
<raubvogel> Do you admin both servers?
<paulm9> it's a local lan - so "secure"
<patdk-lap> what auth methods is your exchange server allowing?
<patdk-lap> cause postfix doesn't do ntlm
<paulm9> no admin on windows side but i have got it to work using swiks
<raubvogel> You can have exchange accept all emails from postfix
<paulm9> does swiks do ntlm then?
<Macer> uhn. my tyan s2985's cpu 2 is amazingly hot
<Macer> anybody here with a similar board that knows anything about this?
<Macer> i updated the bios.. tried re-pasting it... using a different fan etc
<raubvogel> Macer, would you think your question is better server in #ubuntu?
<Macer> it is running around 80C and cpu1 is hovering around 60
<Macer> oh. just figured someone might have a similar board here
<raubvogel> paulm9, you want to do mail relay with authentication, right?
<qman__> sounds like they're both too hot to me
<paulm9> raubvogel: i believe so yes
<paulm9> tls and auth
<patdk-lap> what auth methods is your exchange server supporting?
<patdk-lap> as I said postfix won't do ntlm
<patdk-lap> so if ntlm is the only method enabled on exchange, it just won't work
<raubvogel> patdk-lap, he can telnet to the echange server and ask it
<patdk-lap> yep
<raubvogel> er, exchange
<paulm9> 250 -AUTH NTLM LOGIN
<patdk-lap> just issue an ehlo
<patdk-lap> postfix supports login
<paulm9> ok
<paulm9> but now does login do the base64 encoding ?
<patdk-lap> google, it tells you :)
<raubvogel> patdk-lap, it should say something else to say it can do tls
<raubvogel> Further down
<patdk-lap> if it says auth htlm login, without starting tls
<patdk-lap> then he doesn't have to do tls before auth
<patdk-lap> not that he should, but
<paulm9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601813/
<paulm9> that's the output
<paulm9> from swiks
<patdk-lap> ok, so login only allowed after tls
<patdk-lap> so enable client auth and tls in postfix smtp
<patdk-lap> http://www.postfix.org/TLS_README.html#client_tls
<paulm9> smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
<paulm9> smtp_sasl_auth_enable=yes
<paulm9> smtp_sasl_password_maps=hash:/etc/postfix/sasl-password
<paulm9> #smtp_sasl_mechanism_filter = login, ntlm
<paulm9> #smtp_sasl_mechanism_filter = !digest-md5
<paulm9> smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous, noplaintext, mutual_auth
<paulm9> smtp_sasl_tls_security_options = noanonymous, noplaintext
<paulm9> debug_peer_list = 192.168.1.2
<paulm9> smtp_sasl_mechanism_filter = auth, login, !gssapi, ntlm, static:rest
<raubvogel> paulm9, pastebin?
<paulm9> oops, my bad.  here are the current conf that i have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602013/
<raubvogel> patdk-lap, good link. I need to add it to my list
 * patdk-lap fails to see where you enable smtp tls
<patdk-lap> I see no smtp_use_tls or the replacement for it, smtp_tls_security_level
<paulm9> patdk-lap: ok, so i've added those but I still get an authentication failure
<raubvogel> What does your mail log file on your postfix box say?
<paulm9> SASL authentication failed; server 192.168.1.2[192.168.1.2] said: 535 5.7.3 Authentication unsuccessful
<tesseracter_> i upgraded to 11.04(desktop, but #ubuntu said to ask here), but the updater said it could not update my grub2 config. most likely this is because of my software raid setup(boot RAID1, everything else RAID 0, installed from the alternative installer on 10.10) anyone have advice where to look about this?
<paulm9> raubvogel: if i put smtp_sasl_mechanism_filter = !ntlm  then it appears sasl authentication fails due to "no mechanism available"
<raubvogel> What about if you set it up plain
<raubvogel> '
<paulm9> raubvogel: nope.
<paulm9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602021/
<paulm9> finally!
<paulm9> looks like the security options were blocking it.
#ubuntu-server 2012-04-23
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987051 in samba (main) "advice" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987051
<JoeCoder> Hello.  I'd like to share / via samba.  This is a virtual machine used for development only, and I want the host os to have complete read/write access to the drive.
<JoeCoder> however, chmod -R 777 / would cause things to break, since some processes require their files to have certain permissions.
<twb> You don't need to chmod -R to export a directory tree via samba, and you almost certainly don't want to export / in any case.
<JoeCoder> I do want to export /.  I realise this is atypical.
<JoeCoder> I'm developing software to run on an ubuntu server.  all of my development environment is on windows and tied to it for other reasons.
<twb> A safer way to arrange this would probably be to use SFTP with passphraseless SSH keys, with the host OS sshing in as root if superuser write access is necessary.
<JoeCoder> I don't have a good way to mount sftp as a drive on windows.
<twb> Windows will make that harder, but AIUI it can still be done with filezilla or something
<twb> If this is development code, syncing between hosts should almost certainly be done with a VCS, e.g. git or svn.
<twb> (code as opposed to a configuration management, or word processor documents or something.)
<JoeCoder> I use mercurial for code storage, but I don't want to have to commit for every small change I want to test.  I also have config file changes spread throughout the filesystem.
<seekwill> JoeCoder: Why do you want to have full control via SMB?
<twb> You could make tiny commits in a dev branch and then squash them into coherent logical commits when they are working.  But hg may make this tedious and painful.
<JoeCoder> yeah
<seekwill> WinSCP?
<twb> As for configuration management, this might best be done with puppet or cfengine or such.
<twb> Broadly, instead of making changes directly, you write a version-controlled config file which is under VCS and is applied by the configuration manager.
<JoeCoder> I have a shell script that can does this already
<JoeCoder> but for development I just need to fiddle with things.
<twb> Also, if you are developing software for an Ubuntu server, you should consider packaging it formally (i.e. as a .deb), which has some deployment implications (both bonus and malus).
<JoeCoder> it's somewhat of a shared hosting package.  I'll be the only user.
<JoeCoder> the only *direct user.
<twb> It can still be useful to package in-house stuff formally, but often less so.
<JoeCoder> and with such, there's code being deployed across multiple user accounts, since apache runs each hosted site as a separate user.
<JoeCoder> I have eclipse, photoshop, and half a dozen other tools running on windows.  not that I prefer windows, but I need it for other work.  And I don't want to have to setup my development environment twice on two different os's.
<twb> Well, you're pretty fucked there, since Windows won't have the same UIDs
<JoeCoder> UIDs?
<twb> users
<JoeCoder> I don't see how that limits me?
<JoeCoder> so far I've developed this thing and ftp'd my code up to a rackspaces server for testing.  but that's getting tedious.
<JoeCoder> so I had hoped to smb share a local ubuntu server vm with eclipse running on windows with multiple projects directly in the ubuntu server filesystem.
<twb> You said you want to blat files owned by different users, on the remote host (the ubuntu server).  This means you'd either need to have your upload infrastructure auth as different users for each bit, or have a munger script to fix things.
<twb> If eclipse can only talk SMB and not SSH/scp/SFTP, it's pretty crap.
<JoeCoder> I don't know if it can talk any of those.  smb is handled a layer below by windows.
<twb> Dunno.  Emacs can use the OS's mountpoints, but it can also speak both SMB and SSH directly i.e. in userspace, to access remote files.  I assume Eclipse can do the same.
<JoeCoder> if there's a way to smb share /, and make newly created files via smb inherit the permissions of the parent folder, I'm pretty srue it will all work.
<JoeCoder> when I tried emacs, it couldnt' handle php and html code in the same file.  #emacs didn't have any solutions.
<twb> POSIX DACs don't work that way.
<twb> New files in a setgid dir will by default have the same group as the dir, but that's all you can do.
<JoeCoder> twb:  eclipse isn't an operating system :)
<twb> You MIGHT be able to have samba export, say, /srv/www/alice and /srv/www/bob directly and have *samba* squash permissions and usage to thei respective users.
<twb> But I doubt you can or should do what you are asking for, for / as a whole
<JoeCoder> twb:  that might work.
<JoeCoder> this is only a share between a guest vm and a host os, so I don't see any dangers in sharing /.  Whether it can be done is sitll an issue.
<twb> You could also investigate non-DAC access control (i.e. LSMs, NFSv4/SMB2 ACLs), but that's almost certainly a lot of hassle and probably not going to help.
<JoeCoder> this solution was actually suggested by users in #virtualbox
<JoeCoder> what's DAC?
<twb> discretionary access control
<twb> i.e. rwxrwxrwx
<JoeCoder> ah, ok
<twb> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discretionary_access_control
<JoeCoder> if I share /home/alice, and /home/bob, I'll still have to make them 777.
<twb> Why?
<JoeCoder> maybe I'm wrong?
<JoeCoder> in my current share of /, I can only browse, but not read or write.
<JoeCoder> I had assumed 777 was required.
<twb> If someone says you need to chmod -R 777, you should shoot them in the head
<twb> Because they are a fucking cowboy.
<JoeCoder> nobody has said that.
<JoeCoder> and I certainly don't want to do that.
<JoeCoder> as I said in the beginning, certain processes will only work with certain permissions on their config files.
<twb> Then set those permissions.
<JoeCoder> they're already set.  I'm explaining why 777 is a terrible idea.
<JoeCoder> moreso, in my testing of sharing /media/share, i can only write to it if it's 777.  755 prevents me from writing via samba.
<JoeCoder> this problem will prevent even the home/alice, home/bob solution.
<twb> That is because you are logging in as the wrong user
<twb> Perhaps this would be a good time for you to pastebin your smb.conf
<JoeCoder> I wonder how I can control that.
<qman__> by logging in as a user that has permission
<JoeCoder> it's the default smb.conf from 12.04 with this added at the bottom:  https://gist.github.com/1bc9a5d1390e0c4adc4a
<JoeCoder> when I first connected via windows, I typed Guest as the username.
<JoeCoder> later, I created a Guest user in ubuntu and added that user to the root group
<JoeCoder> but that didn't make a difference.
<twb> Pastebin the whole file.  ICBF downloading the 12.04 samba source to find out what its default config file looks like.
<twb> Adding a user to group 0 won't give it superuser privileges.  It must be user 0.
<JoeCoder> https://gist.github.com/1bc9a5d1390e0c4adc4a
<JoeCoder> I forgot that I had also changed the workgroup name to match the rest of my network, on line 38
<JoeCoder> I'm working on logging on as the root user via windows.  I have to figure out a way to make windows let me re-enter the crednetials.
<qman__> JoeCoder, in vista/7, credentials manager, in XP it's more hidden, "rundll32.exe keymgr.dll, KRShowKeyMgr"
<JoeCoder> impressive knowledge
<JoeCoder> but the list is empty.  I recently deleted it via net use, and also in the saved network credentials in control panel.
<qman__> my day job is a sysadmin for about 50 people running windows SBS, I run into it all the time
<qman__> ok, if it's not in there you need to log off and back on again
<JoeCoder> of my windows account?
<qman__> yes
<JoeCoder> brb
<JoeCoder> that allowed me to re-enter my credentials.  But even when connecting via root, I don't have write access.
<twb> qman__: you poor bastard
<JoeCoder> in case you're wondering, I have no heartfelt feelings for windows and would migrate completely to linux, if I didn't need it for other tasks.
<JoeCoder> we do windows software development at my day job, heavily tied to visual studio and the windows libraries.
<twb> Shrug.
<qman__> not sure what user samba runs as, might be an issue there
<qman__> or it might be some safety thing preventing root from being root
<qman__> because normally such a thing is a very bad idea
<twb> It probably acts like sshd where the master proc runs as root and it drops privs in subprocs
<twb> Nope, all procs run as root as at 8.04
<JoeCoder> I've read that samba runs as root.
<JoeCoder> thanks for the help so far, everyone.
<qman__> I guess next steps would be to see if it's really a permission problem or a root safety, or maybe it's a multi filesystem block, or a setting on the samba share
<JoeCoder> I'm reading the smb.conf docs now
<JoeCoder> they're unfortunately long.
<qman__> yes, lots of options
<qman__> SMB is pretty complex
<qman__> and samba's got lots of auth methods and stuff to convert the permissions
<twb> SMB is a clusterfuck.  SMB2 looks a lot nicer, but the client side support isn't available in Linux yet AFAIK.
<twb> Remember SMB was designed before IP had won!
<qman__> yeah, all that netbios garbage and then you've got the leftovers from windows 9x
<qman__> even just getting rid of the pre-NT stuff would help immensely
<twb> qman__: um, NT defaults to using NetBIOS in preference to DNS up until about 6.0 or 6.1
<qman__> yeah
<twb> And kerberized CIFS isn't mandatory even now
<qman__> and people wonder why windows networking is so buggy and unreliable
<twb> NTLM should be shit-canned as well, since we're wishing
<twb> qman__: it's unreliable because it's stolen from BSD ;-)
<qman__> true enough, a very old version of BSD
<JoeCoder> solved all my problems
<JoeCoder> I added these flags to smb.conf:
<JoeCoder> admin users = %U inherit permissions = yesinherit owner = yes
<JoeCoder> err, with line returns and spaces, that is.
<JoeCoder> the first makes the currently connected user have root access to everything.
<JoeCoder> I also had to set the sgid flag on the directories I'll be working in, so that newly created files will inherit the same group
<twb> If you have your heart set on doing this in samba, you should probably discuss it with #samba, who will understand the intricacies better than us
<koolhead17> hi all
<brainysmurf> hi, i am running a server for a school with 1000 students. Is there a distinct advantage to making virtual users instead of system users?
<rbasak> brainysmurf: virtual users have less admin overhead, since you don't need to manage disk quotas and other resources as much, and there's less scope for users to do something they shouldn't be able to. But it depends entirely on what services your server actually needs to provide its users.
<rbasak> (you'll still want disk quotas if you're providing a file server, for example)
<brainysmurf> rbasak: If say a student's login could change due to passport name changes or something, do system users have a way of doing this easily?
<brainysmurf> er, to admin have an easy way to change it for them
<brainysmurf> Also, the server should have an ldap service
<rbasak> brainysmurf: I'd say that login name changes are best avoided completely. There may be many services that key on the username instead of the uid. Config files probably key on usernames rather than uids. If absolutely necessary, I've dealt with these requests in the past by creating an entirely new user and migrating necessary items across to avoid unexpected issues. With virtual users, the issues are usually much easier to enumerate.
<rbasak> brainysmurf: you can of course change the full name associated with a username easily.
<ruben23> guys you tried setting up mysql serevr on ubuntu serevr and i cant find samples config fiels like --> my-huge.cnf and my medium-cnf
<ruben23> any idea..?
<brainysmurf> that's really helpful thanks rbasak
<rbasak> no problem!
<Patrickdk> ruben23, those files are extreemly dated
<ruben23>  Patrickdk:what you mean dated..?
<chmac> I recently deployed a handful of servers on 11.10 and now I want to upgrade to 12.04 when it goes final. Any advice on whether `apt-get dist-upgrade` is a better option than re-installing from scratch?
<chmac> I have only remote access to the machines, and I'm not sure how quickly the hosts will release the 12.04 image, so a fresh install might present some challenges.
<brainysmurf> Patrickdk 'dated' means old, out of use
<rbasak> chmac: you should use "do-release-upgrade" rather than "apt-get dist-upgrade". If there's anything that stops dist-upgrade from just working, do-release-upgrade is where that knowledge goes.
<chmac> rbasak: Ok, great, this'll be my first upgrade after 4/5 years of using Ubuntu, I've alwasy re-installed before, thanks for the advice.
<rbasak> chmac: as for your actual question, I'm not sure what the best answer for you would be. It's a trade-off. Both approaches should work. But they have different failure modes. There's no substitute for testing before doing any kind of update on production servers.
<chmac> rbasak: Right, we have 3 identical servers and I'll upgrade the non-production box first, fail over to it, upgrade production and fail back.
<rbasak> chmac: that sounds like a good plan
<chmac> rbasak: I'm already running mysql from a PPA, so I'm guessing that switching from the ppa version to precise's 5.5 should be fairly seamless.
<chmac> rbasak: I think that's the major area for potential breakage, hopefully it goes smoothly.
<rbasak> chmac: you might be interested in reading https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2012-February/006073.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2012-February/006129.html
<chmac> rbasak: Reading now, thanks
<afuentes> im going to upgrade my jaunty server to lucid... im not even in the latest jaunty so im going to upgrade first to latest jaunty and then to the latest lucid. Is it advisable to reboot (i watched the upgraded and it includes a new kernel) after upgrading to latest jaunty and before upgrading to lucid?
<rbasak> afuentes: yes, and I think the supported path is jaunty->karmic->lucid rather than jumping a release. But I'm not sure.
<afuentes> well, i plan to just do dist-upgraded... i tested in a similar test machine and it worked fine :)
<afuentes> i basically only have lvm and kvm in that machine
<chmac> rbasak: Interesting reading, thanks for the links.
<rbasak> chmac: no problem
<chmac> I'd be happy to see percona-server replace mysql as the "default" database.If it were included in the official repos that would give me a great deal more confidence than having to figure out what's required to get it directly from percona, etc.
<maedox> Hi all, I booted a 12.04 server in EC2, and even though there's no NOPASSWD statements in /etc/sudoers I'm not asked for a password when sudo -i. Anyone know how it's configured?
<rbasak> maedox: /etc/sudoers.d/90-cloudimg-ubuntu
<maedox> oh god, I just found that myself
<maedox> lol
<maedox> thanks :D
<rbasak> chmac: I *think* percona or mariadb is the direction it's headed, since oracle make it difficult to cherry pick security fixes which has been the way debian and ubuntu have always worked in order to maximise stability. Looks like neither percona and mariadb are available in precise though - I presume they missed the release for time reasons. There will probably be a session and decision made at UDS-Q on this.
<maedox> If I keep upgrading 12.04 beta will it go into release mode, as in lose the (development branch) tag, or is that a release upgrade?
<rbasak> maedox: I'm not sure but I presume so. I can't think of any other way it would happen.
<maedox> rbasak: Hope so. Can't remember what has happened in the past though. I guess we'll see soon enough.
<chmac> rbasak: Sounds like Ubuntu made a big commitment to support mysql-5.5 in Precise for 5 years, which gives me comfort. I'll probably stick with it for now, but if percona had been a drop in replacement from the repos, boom, I'd have switched.
<chmac> rbasak: Do you know if Maria is a drop-in replacement? I noticed a different version number, wasn't sure if it was moving in a new direction rather than following mysql.
<rbasak> chmac: "MariaDB 5.3, in release-candidate now, is 100% backward compatible with MySQL 5.1.". I don't know any more. Sticking with mysql-5.5 for now makes complete sense. The unfortunate position though is that security updates may affect stability, since the security team may have to blindly take releases from upstream rather than being able to see the corresponding upstream commits.
<rbasak> chmac: I don't know that there's any other option though.
<chmac> rbasak: I might put an hour or two into investigating percona-server. If it's a drop in replacement, could be an option, although I dare say that means I'm dependent on percona release updates rather than ubuntu.
<zul> good morning
<koolhead17> evening zul :)
<chmac> afternoon
<memoryleak> When I use apt-add-repository to add a new repository, where does it writes the repository to? I want to undo that, can't find in /etc/apt/source.list
<koolhead17> adam_g, let me know your around. will need your helping hand in getting vnc viewer via horizon up and running. :(
<phaidros> hi, I have troubles with openssl, trying to setup my own CA and deploy a simple *.tld wildcard cert for my local TLD. Creating CA and importing the CA certificate into the browser works nice.
<phaidros> creating, signing and deploying the *.tld certificate does well, too.
<phaidros> but, firefox as well as chromium complain about a domain name mismatch between the cert stating *.tld and the actual site being something like phpmyadmin.tld ..
<henkjan> memoryleak: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<memoryleak> henkjan: thanks, I've found it allready
<brainysmurf> Can email users be defined by an ldap on the same server?
<resno> without having kvm extensions whats the next best virtualizer i can use?
<zul> Daviey: can you review quantum please?
<zul> Daviey: nm thanks though
<hallyn> resno: depending on what you need to do, might look into lxc, openvz, linux-vserver
<resno> hallyn: do you suggestion against something like proxmox?
<resno> i know it runs openvz inside of it
 * koolhead17 thinks its not so lucky day :(
<hallyn> jjohansen: bug 987371   :(
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 987371 in lxc "unconfined containers are not starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987371
<hallyn> jjohansen: it sounds like aa_change_profile() wants /etc/apparmor.d/unconfined to exist?  This used to work, i'm quite sure...
<hallyn> sounds like i get to add a test to the suite when this is fixed
<jjohansen> hallyn: :(
<jjohansen> hallyn: wait can you try with
<jjohansen> http://people.canonical.com/~jj/linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic_3.2.0-23.36~aa_amd64.deb
<jjohansen> jdstrand: so you are aware ^
<sanguisdex> where can I read up in Turing off password authentication for ssh connections
<hallyn> jjohansen: i'm testing on cloud image :(
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I am not aware of this
<hallyn> jjohansen: trying to get a machine up where i can test, but the installer is not cooperating
<jjohansen> jdstrand: just making you aware
<jjohansen> hallyn: ah, hrmmm
<hallyn> jjohansen: (but bookmarked, will try it)
<hallyn> I assume it should be easy enough to whip up a program and test profile to reproduce
<hallyn> if the lxc way is too much overhead
<jjohansen> hallyn: if its what I think it is, we already have a couple tests for it, but it came to late for the kernel
<jjohansen> and is scheduled with a couple of other fixes for the next one
<hallyn> jjohansen: ok, that'd be good, thanks.  i'll mark it as affecting kernel, and if your .deb fixes it i'll mark it fix committed
<hallyn> was about to add the same comment to the bug as you did :)  thanks
 * koolhead17 wonders why we don`t have swift config files after installing it from repo.
<erichammond> I just got dropped from #ubuntu-cloud and got an alert that it now requires an invitation.
<Pici> erichammond: it forwards here now, and since you're already here....
<Pici> Just a quirk of the ircd.
<erichammond> Pici: Ah, thanks.
<hallyn> jjohansen: that kernel does seem to fix it
<jjohansen> hallyn: okay thanks for the confirmation
<Laice> anyone here used ISPConfig?
<resno> our server infrastrucutre needs to move, and i need a bit of help knowing what hardware to pick out... if anyone could help
<resno> RoyK: ping?
<grendal-prime> grrrr
<grendal-prime> postfix
<grendal-prime> i just need to be able to send mail from this server via another smtp server on the network
<lamont`> lots of choices there
<grendal-prime> lamont`, ya but i have to use postfix
<lamont`> grendal-prime: I have personal reasons to applaud that decision
<grendal-prime> ok
<grendal-prime> so what is the simplest config to foward anything going out to another smtp server
<el_seano> lamont`: postfix dev :D
<Aison> i'm going to hate ubuntu server :)  since 11.10 networking sucks completly. Eg. a simple network setup with bonding and vlan that worked for years suddenly stopped. After a reboot, all my machines are lost and I have to got to the console and manually setup bonding with ifenslave and vlans
<rbasak> Aison: sorry to hear about that. If you can work out steps to reproduce, please do file a bug and we can look into it. I couldn't call a network setup involving bonding and vlans "simple" though!
<Aison> that's my network/interfaces file. maybe there were some slight changes required, no idea
<Aison> http://pastebin.com/MN5Pi86V
<Aison> after rebood, bond0 is up, but eth0 and eth1 not, so no real device is enslaved by bond0
<Aison> somehow eth0 and eth1 are not started
<Aison> so I have to login into the console and do  ifconfig eth0 up   and eth1 up
<Aison> then ifenslave bond0 .....
<rbasak> Aison: looks like there's documentation on this in /usr/share/doc/ifenslave-2.6/README.Debian.gz. You need bond-master and bond-primary lines in /etc/network/interfaces against eth0 and eth1.
<robbiew> zul: do we need a blueprint for this -> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-q-openstack-stable
<robbiew> seems like it's business as usual...maintaining the stuff we ship
<robbiew> arosales: do you know if jamespage wanted a session for this or just a blueprint to track work items -> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-q-tomcat7
 * arosales looking
<arosales> robbiew: looks to just track, doesn't look like it needs a lot of discussion
<arosales> robbiew: ah, whiteboard, "no session needed" :-)
<robbiew> ah..damn it
<robbiew> thanks
<arosales> robbiew: np, thanks for taking a look at the proposed blueprints
<rbasak> Daviey: please see backscroll for Aison's upgrade breaking bonding and making the system unreachable. Looks like it's a required documented change in /etc/network/interfaces, and I think it'll hit Lucid->Precise upgraders too. Something for the release notes, perhaps?
 * Daviey lookies
<rbasak> Daviey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/ifenslave-2.6/precise/view/head:/debian/README.Debian#L39 for the documentation on this.
<Daviey> robbiew: I think, as we aren't planning to do traditional SRU's for openstack.. grab the latest stable tree and upload, we could do with a session.. along with SRU team, to formalise what we need to do for testing and process.
<robbiew> ah
<Daviey> robbiew: That being said, i suspect a 30 min session would be ideal.
<robbiew> 30min?
<robbiew> maybe add to the openstack next steps session
<Daviey> robbiew: yeah, i think they could sit together well.
<Daviey> robbiew: i'll make sure pitti and SpamapS are aware of their requested attendance for the start/trailing 30 mins.
<Aison> rbasak, thx, going to try that
<adam_g> personally i think we need at  least a whole hour dedicated to the openstack SRU stuff. we really have a lot to cover among each other on the server team + others outisde
<Daviey> adam_g: depends how fast we talk :).. but yes, you are probably right.
<Daviey> we can also work out what extended manual/human vs automated validation we need.
<adam_g> Daviey: how and what we decide wrt to supporting multiple versions of openstack has a big impact on other things like general openstack next steps and CI next steps
<Aison> rbasak, nice one, just found something related in ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876061
<Daviey> adam_g: not sure, will know more shortly :)
<Daviey> Aison: Hey, did you open a bug?
<Aison> Daviey, no, maybe it's not a bug. I guess 11.10 requires some changes in the config files
<rbasak> Aison: if upgrading breaks bonding to the point where the server fails to bring up network interfaces, I'd say that it's a bug.
<Aison> rbasak, well, it's not the upgrade to 11.10. After upgrade to 11.10 it continued to work. But some weeks ago it suddenly stopped
<Aison> maybe some later upgrade breaked it
<rbasak> Aison: ah. In that case it may be the race condition that the documentation refers to.
<Daviey> Aison: can you throw what you know on a bug, it would really benefit trackability.
<Aison> it's working now, it was really a change in the config file
<Daviey> Aison: yeah, as rbasak points out.. we probably want to release note the fact that it's less than joyful.
<Daviey> But currently, i don't fully grok the issue.. So i'll read it via a bug, in the morning? :)
<Aison> Daviey, the only bug I can see is, that the documentation is missing ;) or I was too stupid to find the right documentation
<Aison> but if I follow README.Debian.gz  then everything is clear
<Daviey> Aison: right, but i'd like to warn users before upgrading if config isn't safely handled on upgrade.
<Aison> ok, I understand
<RamJett> Good afternoon. I have a question on a problem with boot up with 12.04 .. pretty sure it is a RAID detection race condition. Anyone want to take it on?
<Aison> Daviey, i'm going to file a bug report. but all I can file is my old configuration and the new one that was required to work with 11.10
<Daviey> Aison: sounds good to me, for the lazy can you provide the readme?
<Aison> yes
<Daviey> Aison: thanjs
<RamJett> Anyone ?
<Aison> hmm, there's already a similar bug report for 12.04
<Aison> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifenslave-2.6/+bug/974218
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 974218 in ifenslave-2.6 "Ifenslave-2.6 problem in ubuntu 12;04 precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aison> so in fact it's a problem of the ifenslave package upgrade
<ThiagoCMC> Hi! I just start Ubuntu MAAS (with maas-dhcp / maas import isos / etc), added my first node Okay... The node boots up using PXE smoothly BUT, what is the user login of my newly added node?!!? Or the root password?!
<ThiagoCMC> Second question: Can I use MAAS to deploy a Ubuntu Server to a server's harddisk (instead of using diskless servers)?!
<ThiagoCMC> Also, how to join #ubuntu-cloud channel?
<EvilResistance> i dont think you can
<EvilResistance> #ubuntu-cloud redirects here
<EvilResistance> so...
<EvilResistance> that means that channel is empty
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> (or secured)
<ThiagoCMC> ok
<ThiagoCMC> EvilResistance, do you know what is the default login of a Ubuntu MAAS node?
<ThiagoCMC> It is all installed here but, I can't login into my fresh nodes... lol
<ThiagoCMC> Sounds newbie but... I need some help here...
<ThiagoCMC> ^^
<uvirtbot`> ThiagoCMC: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<EvilResistance> don't assume i know what you mean :P
 * EvilResistance doesnt use MAAS, whatever that is\
<ThiagoCMC> Ubuntu 12.04 - MAAS...
 * EvilResistance may know a lot about how IRC works, but not everything about Ubuntu Server deployments
<ThiagoCMC> ok
<ThiagoCMC> no problem
<EvilResistance> usually i'm quiet in here until i have a question that I ask :p0
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<EvilResistance> but today i've had too much coffee :P
<ThiagoCMC> Me too!
<ThiagoCMC> LOL
<ThiagoCMC> Where can I talk about Ubuntu MaaS / Cloud deployments?
<RamJett> So I'm guessing no one is here. I'm thinking my RAID boot problem should be a easy one. I'm just not expert on Ubuntu yet .. been using Gentoo for way to long.
<EvilResistance> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EvilResistance> everyone here needs patience :P
<EvilResistance> ThiagoCMC:  this'd be the place, but this channel isnt as active as #ubuntu is.  you jsut need patience :)
<Aison> new question to samba smb.conf
<Aison> in one share i've got
<Aison> read list = someuser
<Aison> write list = someuser
<Aison> why can all other users also connect to this share?!?
<ThiagoCMC> EvilResistance, Okay! Sorry!!  ^^
<EvilResistance> no need to apologize :)
<ThiagoCMC>  :)
<cwillu_at_work> Aison, read list/write list doesn't give an exclusive list of who's allowed to connect
<cwillu_at_work> Aison, read list limits the listed users, write list unlimits the listed users
<cwillu_at_work> and at no point have you restricted all users
<cwillu_at_work> (and write list = aison will override read list = aison)
<Aison> cwillu_at_work, when I connect to the share, where a user is neither in read nor in write list
<Aison> cwillu_at_work, why can this user then read the files?
<cwillu_at_work> because you didn't say he couldn't
<cwillu_at_work> "read list" means "users on this list can only read"
<cwillu_at_work> it doesn't mean "only the users on this list can read"
<Aison> cwillu_at_work, hmm, how do I exclude all user but one?
<cwillu_at_work> do you see the difference?
<Aison> yes
<Aison> how can I exclude all users by default and allow just some of them to read/write from the cifs/samba share
#ubuntu-server 2012-04-24
<cwillu_at_work> (looking it up)
<cwillu_at_work> "To restrict a service to a particular set of users you can use the valid users parameter."
<cwillu_at_work> line 6256 of man smb.conf
<cwillu_at_work> Aison, ^
<Aison> :D
<Aison> yeah, just testing it
<cwillu_at_work> incidentally, do you know how to search in man?
<Aison> no, I just googled for it :P
<Aison> and found that: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<cwillu_at_work> Aison, the / key followed by the word you want to search for (really, a regex)
<cwillu_at_work> n and N to go forward and back
<Sedativ> hello
<Sedativ> I need to add a second Ip to my server
<Sedativ> could anyone please help?
<Aison> cwillu_at_work, lol, didn't know that :D
<Aison> thx
<Aison> Sedativ, that's quite simple :)
<Sedativ> great :P
<cwillu_at_work> Aison, works in less and firefox as well
<Sedativ> I'm a total noob
<Aison> Sedativ, I guess you already have got a  auto eth0, iface eth0  inet static   ..... etc. entry?
<Sedativ> static
<Sedativ> yep
<Aison> now you simply add:
<Aison> auto eth0:0
<Aison> iface eth0:0 inet static
<Aison>    address 10.10.10.200
<Aison>    netmask 255.255.255.0
<Aison> this is your 2nd ip
<Sedativ> so I change 10.10.10.200 with my ip right ?
<cloakable_> Yep
<Aison> yes, and of course also the netmask
<Sedativ> cool, but what if I have about 100 ips ?
<cwillu_at_work> Sedativ, why do you have 100 ip addresses?
<Sedativ> I bought a subnet
<cwillu_at_work> which matters why?
<Sedativ> my ISP is making me change my Ip .... I had to buy about 256 Ips
<Aison> lol
<cwillu_at_work> which matters, why?
<Sedativ> so that I don;t encounter this problem again
<Aison> you don't need to use all of those
<cwillu_at_work> Sedativ, that doesn't mean you need to configure all of them
<qman__> yeah, just because you have them doesn't mean you need to use them all
<qman__> if and when you need them, add them
<qman__> in any case, the above is how its done, no matter how many
<Sedativ> cool
<Sedativ> realy simple
<Sedativ> thx
<Sedativ> second question
<Sedativ> how do I set up the router to manage my subnet
<Sedativ> I know it's way off topic but I am a noob
<qman__> well, you configure the IPs on the internet-facing device
<qman__> if you have another box but want the IPs on your server, set your router/modem in bridge mode
<qman__> or do 1:1 NAT
<Sedativ> I have static routing on my router ... is that what I need ?
<qman__> not related
<Aison> he don't need nat, if he have got a whole subnet :P
<Sedativ> realy ?
<qman__> 1:1 NAT is if you want your servers configured with private addresses
<Aison> no, all your clients get an IP of your subnet
<qman__> but to each have an internet IP
<Sedativ> my ISP told me that I need nat and static routing ... I bought a router that can do that
<qman__> I don't know what they mean by "static routing"
<qman__> if they mean static routes, that's only needed if you have multiple networks
<qman__> but you say you have a subnet
<Sedativ> yes
<qman__> meaning one network
<Sedativ> yes
<qman__> so routing is not strictly needed at all
<Aison> you may bridge the wan device with the lan device and use ip's of your subnet on your clients
<Sedativ> ok... they told me thay are routing my subnet via some Ip address
<qman__> they give you a default gateway
<qman__> that gateway must be configured on the devices which have your subnet's IPs in order for them to get to the internet
<Sedativ> so this means that if I use that ip on my router as a static Ip as I do now ... the others won't work ?
<qman__> if you really want, you can configure your router to hand out your internet IPs through DHCP, though I don't suggest that configuration
<Sedativ> I have about 100 websites on my server
<Sedativ> I thaught I could a assign each one a different Ip
<qman__> you can
<cloakable_> Not much point though
<qman__> only needed if you're using SSL
<cloakable_> nope
<Sedativ> I'm not
<qman__> if you're not using SSL, they can share one IP unconditionally with a virtualhost configuration
<cloakable_> apache will support SSL-SNI nicely
<qman__> there's some tricks to get more than one site working with SSL on one IP, but they're nontrivial
<cloakable_> SNI is trivial with apache o.o
<Sedativ> I don;t need ssl
<qman__> then you only need one IP
<Sedativ> they are just wordpress websites and static ones
<qman__> it's called named virtualhosts
<qman__> apache determines which site to serve based on the URL requested
<cloakable_> mmhm
<Sedativ> even so, let's say my gateway is 192.168.0.1
<Sedativ> and my subnet is 23.222.121.0 - 255
<qman__> that's incorrect
<qman__> your gateway has to be inside your subnet
<qman__> otherwise there'd be no way out of the subnet, that's what a gateway does
<flaccid> its actually based on the http hostname
<flaccid> (http 1.1)
<flaccid> when using name based virtual hosting
<qman__> yeah, but no need to get that technical on the protocol, effectively it serves the site asked for by name, no extra IPs needed
<Sedativ> ok, so let;s say that my sub net is 23.222.121.0 - 255 ... which one is my gateway ?
<qman__> whichever one the ISP told you is
<qman__> usually .1 or .254
<Sedativ> ok, cool
<Sedativ> thay told me that they need to route it throu another Ip somehow
<Sedativ> that's what made me confused
<qman__> right, since you own that whole subnet, they only have one IP in the range on their box, and that has another IP range on its other side
<qman__> they might put that on the modem at your end
<qman__> or, they might give you one IP not in your range to assign to your router, though I haven't seen that
<flaccid> your isp should hand out the gateway via dhcp unless they give it to you manually which is rare
<qman__> they don't normally give out DHCP if you buy a whole subnet
<qman__> that's only for home plans
<flaccid> i kind of doubt that you 'buy a whole subnet' in a non private range
<qman__> you don't buy private ranges, only internet ranges
<qman__> private ranges are always free
<flaccid> a range != a subnet :)
<qman__> never said it was, but a subnet is a range
<Sedativ> they gave me an Ip to put on my router
<Sedativ> and told me to route the subnet from my router using that ip
<Sedativ> wich isn;t in the range
<qman__> ok
<qman__> then that's what you do
<Sedativ> ok, I did the first part
<qman__> on your router, configure the IP they gave you on the WAN side, and pick an address in your range for the LAN
<qman__> then, for your server, use that LAN IP as the default gateway, and use a different address in your subnet
<Sedativ> so If I change from 192.168.2.100  - 200 to my subnet it will work ?
<qman__> huh?
<Sedativ> I have for my lan ... at the moment that range of provate ip
<Sedativ> Lan ips
<qman__> oh, yes
<qman__> to use your static IPs, your internet-facing router needs to have your subnet on its LAN side
<qman__> you can route again and use NAT behind that with another router if you want, to keep things separated
<qman__> otherwise change your LAN to use your subnet
<Sedativ> cool, now what would my dns respond to ... my router Ip or my lan Ip ?
<qman__> be aware that in doing so you lose the protection that NAT overloading provides in blocking incoming connections
<qman__> aka masquerading
<qman__> DNS is separate, as long as your network is set up to route to the internet correctly, you can use any DNS server that will answer you
<qman__> the DNS server doesn't have to be on the LAN
<Sedativ> I ment my bind server
<Sedativ> sorry
<Sedativ> bedind the router
<Sedativ> behind
<qman__> right, if you've got a whole public subnet as your LAN, your LAN is on the internet
<qman__> the address you give the server is what it responds to on the internet, not your router's WAN IP
<Sedativ> even if I have DHCP enabled on my router?
<qman__> and every computer with an address in your subnet will be reachable directly from the itnernet
<qman__> if you want to protect them the way they were before, you need another router to do the NAT overloading
<qman__> and give that router one of your subnet's IPs
<Sedativ> at the momennt the server is not behind the router
<Sedativ> it is connected directly to the internet
<flaccid> i recommend NAT
<qman__> it's behind a router
<Sedativ> well I guess it is:P since my isp routes that ip
<qman__> this would be a lot easier if you just listed your IPs, I could put together a chart or something
<Sedativ> prv?
<qman__> sure
<jkyle> hm, my dnsmasq server keeps serving the wrong ip to some clients >.>
<ruben23> hi guys im havign issue wehn restarting my network i ahve error with this config any idea..? ---> http://pastebin.com/Pjf8VCAz
<EvilResistance> ruben23:  what's the exact error you're getting
<flaccid> you should always specify the error as well
<flaccid> 16. should be ip not up
<flaccid> i can't remember, can you add in ip commands direct like that into /etc/network/interfaces?..
<ruben23> flaccid: sorry for the meantime...its being used for prodcution now..so i can replicate teh error yet
<flaccid> well have fun :)
<qman__> not exactly, up in this instance means run the following when the interface is up
<flaccid> ah i see thanks qman__
<flaccid> route would be the legacy command then
<hallyn> stgraber: I'm attempting a lxc merge from sid, hoping you haven't already done that work
<qman__> don't remember offhand if it's syntactically correct, but that is a legit thing to do
<philipballew> qman__, thank you for the niagos help last weekend. I have it all set up and running like a champ
<koolhead17> adam_g, ping
<twb> So guess what my next job is
<twb> Some random customer resells some tomcat app from northern europe, and currently they're running on XP, and they handed me such a host running their app and said "make it go on lucid pls kthxbye"
<twb> At least their insistence on both sun java and lucid happens to work together; if they wanted precise and sun java I'd have had to do the third-party sharball dance
<hallyn> twb: xp under kvm, done :)
<hallyn> j/k
<twb> I seriously suggested that
<twb> Because they have conflicting requirements 1) get this box running asap with minimal changes; and also 2) do it properly, future-proofy, etc.
<Tohuw> This is where you start asking dangerous things like "define 'under linux'"
<lifeless> WINE
<twb> Their *end goal*, I think, is to have something clean such that new boxes can be provisioned with lucid and their app in a more-or-less turnkey manner
<twb> lifeless: it's a tomcat app dude, wine would be silly
<lifeless> twb: of course... I was being silly (wasn't that obvious?)
<twb> I'm just grumbling because I don't like java and I don't like customers that don't have access to the source code of their own product
<lifeless> twb: seriously though, you can get windows tunrkey on ec2
<lifeless> you could setup a snapshot base volume ready to roll, and use that
<twb> lifeless: this is to deploy inside a hospital, not so it can be used by ipad weenies out on the internet
<twb> But the lucid part, at least, is a no-brainer to automate a PXE install
<Tohuw> Speaking of dangerous questions, iterative requests are not working on my test BIND server, and I'm not sure why. db.root exists and is correct, and I have forwarders set. I must be missing something...
<twb> Tohuw: is it authoritative or recursive?
<Tohuw> twb: It is currently set to recursive and I'm querying domains for which it is not the authority. I want to turn recursion off, but then non-authoratative domains don't resolve...
<twb> Are you telling it to talk to an upstream recursive resolver?
<twb> Obviously if you're talking to the root servers, they won't do all the recursing for you
<Tohuw> twb: via forwarders in named.conf.options, or do I need to set something else?
<twb> I don't know, I stopped running named years ago because it's sooooo shit
<twb> nsd and unbound or dnsmasq FTW
<Tohuw> I need split-horizon dns and the ability to host sites and services using multiple resource types. Last time I poked around, BIND was the only package reliably doing the job for me. I readily confess to  not spending a great deal of time on it. BIND's always been fine, but for some reason disabling recursion on this particular server renders it incapable of acting as a DNS server, when it should just perform iterative requests and send the clients
<Tohuw> on their way to the answer.
<twb> are you testing with dig, or are you (foolishly) testing directly with the end-goal app?
<Tohuw> testing with dig
<Tohuw> dig @localhost some_domain.tld does not resolve
<twb> tcpdump
<twb> and obviously check logs
<twb> Not sure what else to suggest
<hallyn> stgraber: fwiw, I need to undo multiarching and nix some template junk from rules, and commented in changelog some patches i want to squash, but
<hallyn> http://people.canonical.com/~serge/lxc_0.8.0~rc1-4ubuntu1.dsc is a start
<hallyn> gnight
<twb> In lucid, is it /etc/motd.tail when you want to actually have something in motd until further notice?
<twb> That file doesn't exist initially, which makes me suspicious
<twb> Where's the sun/oracle java shit as at lucid?  In the partners repo?
<twb> I know it was dropped from newer versions, but did ubuntu retroactively remove it from older releases?  WTF?
<jussi> twb: it was dropped from everythign as oracle revoked the license
<twb> They can do that retroactively for older releases?
<jussi> twb: Im pretty sure so
<twb> Well fuck.  At least I feel validated for pushing back on customer's routine insistence on needing *that* java
<twb> Thanks for confirming, though
<jussi> twb: there was a script for pulling the stuff from sun themselves and creatign deb packages, not sure of its sanity though
<jussi> 1 sec, let me find it
<jussi> https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6
<twb> A current one or a really old one?
<jussi> current
<jussi> last commit was 7days ago
<twb> Thanks
<jussi> pulls from suns website, so should be up to date
<twb> Yeah but I meant like the vmware one was fine for vmware server 1.x but as soon as vmware released 2.x it was unusable
<twb> That's what I meant by up-to-date
<twb> It sounds like it is, though
<twb> ("the vmware one" as in the script some guy made, that turned their tarballs into sane debs)
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> it seems it makes a local repo for the debs it creates, then you needs to install them after that
<jussi> guessing by the documentation, the guy seems to know something at least - not just some person making a hack.
<twb> The whole thing is gonna be a cowboy job regardless because oracle are involved
<twb> And I don't have a spare $1mi to pay them to do it "properly"
<EvilResistance> jussi:  i thought that the licensing on Oracle Java prevented debian packaging of it?
<jussi> yeah, but theres cowboy jobs and pig shit...
<twb> Ugh, I just noticed they want tomcat 5 and lucid has 6
<brainysmurf> Hi there I am trying to get postfix working and it times out if it tries to connect to internal server and connection is refused for any external server
<brainysmurf> My network admin is telling me it's not the school's firewall it must be at the server location, i tried netstat but I'm not sure how to "prove" that it should be working
<jussi> EvilResistance: nah, prevents distribution of it iirc, so "doing it yourself" is fine
<twb> brainysmurf: test with nc
<twb> brainysmurf: msmtp -d is also very good for SMTP testing, it shows the full conversation, similar to curl -v
<linocisco> has anyone used WiFi router? I would like to install ubuntu router (no wifi clients).which should also give IP to DHCP clients like wifi router.
<EvilResistance> jussi:  i might double check that, but given the nature of Oracle, I'd be surprised if there's even licensing which allows repackaging
<twb> EvilResistance: you can do what you want provided you don't distribute the result
<jussi> EvilResistance: what twb said
<twb> e.g. I could buy a copy of John Grisham's latest book and wipe my arse with it, and he can't do anything unless I publish the result as a derivative work
<EvilResistance> then given that logic, shouldn't PPAs which contain Oracle Java6 (the last version that was available before the license change) need to be purged?
<jussi> EvilResistance: they have been
<twb> EvilResistance: almost certainly
<EvilResistance> are you certain about that
<twb> But *that* depends if the license change can be retroactive
<jussi> EvilResistance: if you know of one stillexisting let launchpad peoples know
<twb> Which I find surprising but not impossible
<EvilResistance> isnt this one?  https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java  <-- the package names suggest its sun java
<EvilResistance> (in which case, the LP admins are about to get the biggest stab i've ever given them)
<twb> jussi: "This script is merely a wrapper for the most excellent Debian packaging scripts prepared by Janusz Dziemidowicz.  * https://github.com/rraptorr/sun-java6"
<jussi> twb: heh
<twb> Ugh, it uses /var/local
<twb> This guy is clearly oldschool
<jussi> so it seems
<twb> "* Download the i586 and x64 Java install binaries from Oracle. Yes, both are required." wtf/sigh
<jussi> twb: sun java is a travesty. not much more to say
<twb> All of java is IMO
<twb> I mean I know C++ was the Great Evil at the time, but surely Steele and Gosling could've done better
<jussi> meh, real programmers use brainfuck :P
<twb> The only way to win is not to play
<twb> When it comes to programming languages, it's fugly core or yak shaving -- pick one.
<twb> (That's for general-purpose languages.  For DSLs, pick two.)
<EvilResistance> jussi:  was 6u26 purged retroactively in the license change?
<EvilResistance> (of Sun java)
<EvilResistance> (last i checked, it was)
<jussi> no idea
<twb> I am going to looooove running lintian on this thing once it builds
<twb> I'm going to stop looking at  the build script and just run it, because otherwise I'm gonna hurl
<blendedbychris> I have precise running and for some reason when i do apt-get install nginx or nginx-full it says the package doesn't exist… it worked on 32bit but not 64bit for me
<blendedbychris> ideas?
<Tohuw> blendedbychris: I just attempted an install of nginx precise x64 and it found the packages.
<blendedbychris> Tohuw: can you pastie your sources.list
<blendedbychris> Tohuw: indeed i see it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/nginx-full
<Tohuw> Can you confirm you have universe repo enabled? What happens when you apt-cache show nginx?
<EvilResistance> !info nginx-full precise
<ubottu> nginx-full (source: nginx): nginx web server with full set of core modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.17-2 (precise), package size 369 kB, installed size 864 kB
<blendedbychris> Tohuw: universe is enabled
<EvilResistance> you know, that's outdated :/
<blendedbychris> http://pastie.textmate.org/private/hpisu3wto4eewubmbr2sq
<blendedbychris> apt-cache show nginx returns no result
<blendedbychris> EvilResistance: ?
<EvilResistance> 1.1.17 is older than latest nginx, but of course the Precise repos dont reflect the latest pushes to Debian
<EvilResistance> it should still be in universe though
<EvilResistance> did you confirm that universe is active and you updated since you activated universe?
<blendedbychris> yes
<blendedbychris> N: Can't select versions from package 'nginx' as it is purely virtual
<blendedbychris> weird
<EvilResistance> sounds like a Precise bug :P
<blendedbychris> full gives N: Unable to locate package nginx-full
<blendedbychris> fudge….
<twb> blendedbychris: apt-cache search nginx; it might not be called exactly "nginx" anymore
<EvilResistance> it should be called 'nginx'
<EvilResistance> that's the package equiv in debian
<EvilResistance> (or nginx-light, nginx-full, nginx-extras, etc.)
<blendedbychris> twb: no avail
<blendedbychris> this worked fine with 32bit precise heh
<EvilResistance> well i hate to say "Use a PPA", but you could try the nginx PPAs, they've got the latest if the repos are screwing with you
<Tohuw> It is called nginx, and I can see it in universe. I can install it as well. precise x64 here.
<EvilResistance> i know it exists in Precise, i've used it on my VM
<blendedbychris> maybe something screwy with going from lucid
<blendedbychris> ?
<blendedbychris> coming
<Tohuw> blendedbychris: post your sources.list
<Tohuw> (that textmate link didn't resolve)
<blendedbychris> http://pastie.textmate.org/private/hpisu3wto4eewubmbr2sq
<blendedbychris> oh
<blendedbychris> http://pastebin.com/id5vdRu9
<twb> EvilResistance: IMO he doesn't know enough to use equivs safely
<EvilResistance> mmm
<EvilResistance> that poses a problem :P
<twb> nginx is in precise according to rmadison...
<Tohuw> blendedbychris: You do not have universe enabled.
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/164786/
<EvilResistance> that explains it, since your sources dont have universe on em :P
<Tohuw> You have the source repo but not the package repo
<blendedbychris> doh
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/164787/ is a reasonably sane & portable sources.list
<twb> Note that universe doesn't get five-year support AFAIK
<twb> Any idea why my lucid servers have recently started doing this:
<twb>     2410 theta kernel: grub-probe: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!
<twb> 2410 is the number of times that log entry appeared within a one-hour window.
<twb> This apparently happens now every time a kernel is updated and the grub update bullshit triggers
<Tohuw> twb: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=656899
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 656899 in src:linux-2.6 "mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition warnings in kernel log with kernel 3.2" [Minor,Open]
<twb> Thanks
<twb> Um, this is happening on 2..632
<twb> *2.6.32
<twb> Maybe the ticket is just poorly named, /me reads on
<Tohuw> It's marked invalid downstream: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/949080/comments/3
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 949080 in linux "sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!" [Medium,Invalid]
<twb> Since it's WONTFIXed I presume I should just whitelist it in logcheck?
<Tohuw> It would seem so
<Tohuw> G'night all
<andrewhiggs> Morning all.
<linocisco> has anyone used WiFi router? I would like to install ubuntu router (no wifi clients).which should also give IP to DHCP clients like wifi router.
<twb> Hum, http://isup.me/cve.mitre.org
<raywang> Hi guys, I have tested ubuntu-server-beta2 i386, and it failed to install maas, maas-enlist no matter I select automatically detect MAAS server and manually assign server address, the installer do nothing and poweroff the system. and if i install server, and select 'openstack' from tasksel, it failed to install too, any clue?
<linocisco> has anyone used WiFi router? I would like to install ubuntu router (no wifi clients).which should also give IP to DHCP clients like wifi router.
<linocisco> I hate apt-get install for packages for VPN and others. I have to go to office with no internet. How can I bring all packages in DVD?
<andrewhiggs> linocisco: Have you tried aptoncd?
<linocisco> andrewhiggs, but if version changes, it is not working. meaning source is karmic and the one I will install is on 11.10. it is not working. that is why I hate aptonCD
<linocisco> andrewhiggs, and again , aptonCD is ok only with desktop version to seel all in GUI. how can I create with ubuntu server version?
<andrewhiggs> linocisco: I would think thatt if you downloaded the packages you wanted and put them into /var/cache/apt/archive you should be able to install them then?
<_ruben> what use would a wifi router be if there are no wifi clients
<RoyK> _ruben: something nice on a shelf? ;)
<twb> _ruben: I think he actually wants a dhcpd, but I can never tell with linocisco
<_ruben> could be... ;)
<linocisco> andrewhiggs, I can download and installl all my packages i need first and make a copy of /var/cache/apt/archive and take it there?
<lynxman-> morning o/
<twb> linocisco: apt-walkabout
<twb> Or just use jigdo to make DVDs that contain every package available
<linocisco> twb, what?
<twb> linocisco: apt-walkabout is a piece of software to solve the problem you're having
<linocisco> twb, should I install it on server or destkop?
<twb> linocisco: depends
<twb> linocisco: go read the docs it comes with
<linocisco> twb, ok.
<linocisco> twb, is apt-walkabout command?
<twb> It is a package.
<twb> linocisco: oh, I'm sorry, it seems it is not available in Ubuntu.
<twb> linocisco: you can get it here http://quozl.netrek.org/apt-walkabout/
<linocisco> is there anyone who is running ubuntu server on virtualbox for lab test?
<linocisco> is there anyone who is running ubuntu server on virtualbox for lab test?
<linocisco> how to run .pkg and .sh from vboxguestaddtion iso ?
<linocisco> how to run .pkg and .sh from vboxguestaddtion iso ?
<linocisco> ./file.sh not ok
<rbasak> lynxman-: are you interested in bug 986973?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 986973 in facter "Facter bug causes puppet to become a zombie" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986973
<lynxman-> rbasak: yeah I'll take it :)
<rbasak> thanks lynxman-!
<lynxman-> rbasak: fairly easy one
<rbasak> lynxman-: yep. Not sure where it sits between a normal upload and SRU process though. I'm new to this part of the cycle :)
<lynxman-> rbasak: I reckon it's SRU ny now, too late for the release
<lynxman-> rbasak: I've been only 2 times in this part of the cycle myself :o)
<jamespage> lynxman-, def to late for release - is it SRU worthy?
<lynxman-> jamespage: that's what I'm studying, puppetlabs is pushing it to 2.x
<lynxman-> jamespage: I'll try to get some feedback later today from them
<jamespage> lynxman-, that would be marvellous
<lynxman-> jamespage: ;)
<samuel_> hi, i'm having difficulty logging into phpmyadmin on my ubuntu server, there is no error message :/
<samuel_> i can log into sql on the server via ssh
<samuel_> but on phpmyadmin it does not appear to accept username and password
<Pici> samuel_: Theres no password prompt?
<samuel_> yes, there is, if i go to [ipnumber]/phpmyadmin with the browser, it prompts me for username and password
<samuel_> when i input, it stays at the login screen, i cannot get further either on my workstation or any of the others connected to the server
<samuel_> so i used ssh to log into the server, and view the database tables from the commandline - i appear to be able to do that
<Pici> samuel_: Are you using something like noscript in your browser?
<samuel_> you mean like an extension? it doesnt appear to matter which browser i use
<Pici> samuel_: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<samuel_> 10.04
<samuel_> server edition - obviously
<samuel_> hang on, i will fiddle with the settings of my browser to see if it is that - you may have thrown me a valable bone!
<zul> Daviey: im going to get a FFE for xcp
<mdeslaur> SpamapS: FYI, mysql security updates published to stable releases
<Daviey> zul: have fun with that. ;)
<networkDoc> good morning
<kokyu> hey, I just switched from a DSL router to a Linux Gateway, and now, the previousely working PPTP connection will not establish anymore (which worked just fine via DSL router, but not via Linux gateway).... the Linux gateway however does very well with any other type of internet traffic. any ideas?
<patdk-wk> your linux firewall is incorrectly configured to allow pptp traffic
<jamespage> negronjl, are you still using https://launchpad.net/~hadoop-ubuntu/+archive/oneiric ?
<jamespage> I'm providing oneiric packages from the Dev/Test/Stable PPA's so I'd quite like to delete that one please
<sarthor> I need some guidence about configuring a linux server that can deal with 4 uplinks, the machine have 5 Ethernet cards, 4 are connecteed to ADSL modems and 1 to Lan switch, what solution will be better. I used shorewall on ubuntu -server for 2 UPlinks but do not know for more the 2 uplinks. i am not expert. any help please
<negronjl> jamespage: I'm not
<kokyu_> hey, I just switched from a DSL router to a Linux Gateway, and now, the previousely working PPTP connection will not establish anymore (which worked just fine via DSL router, but not via Linux gateway).... the Linux gateway however does very well with any other type of internet traffic. any ideas?
<jamespage> negronjl, ack - PPA deleted....
<kokyu_> patdk-wk: well, the iptables is not dropping anything, it's default to ACCEPT and just MASQUERADE on outgoing ppp0 :)
<koolhead17> zul, around
<koolhead17> horizon seems to be broken
<zul> koolhead17: broken as in how?
<koolhead17> zul, after upgrading openstack-dashboard, i added the memched server part in the local_settings.py file
<zul> ok
<koolhead17> some css missing
<koolhead17> lemme pastebin apache log
<koolhead17> zul, http://paste.ubuntu.com/944127/
<zul> koolhead17: can you open up a bug so we can reproduce this please?
<koolhead17> am doing it
<zul> thanks
<koolhead17> also getting error in log File does not exist: /usr/share/openstack-dashboard/openstack_dashboard/static/horizon, referer: http://10.130.221.8/syspanel/
<koolhead17> 2012.1-0ubuntu5  this is the upgraded dashboard version am using
<zul> koolhead17: please open up a bug for it
<koolhead17> zul, will do right away, thanks. :)
<Daviey> there is an open bug.
<Daviey> koolhead17: can you describe the breakage?
<koolhead17> Daviey, after upgrade i see openstack-dashboard.conf
<koolhead17> inside my apache
<koolhead17> and which is pointing to certain files /usr/share/openstack-dashboard/openstack_dashboard/static/horizon
<koolhead17> but there is no directory with name horizon
<koolhead17> instead its dashboard
<koolhead17> i renamed it to horizon
<koolhead17> now apache searches for file File does not exist: /usr/share/openstack-dashboard/openstack_dashboard/static/horizon/js
<koolhead17> there is no directory inside dashboard --> which i changed to horizon with name JS
<koolhead17> as a result of which the page is not getting loaded
<koolhead17> so we don`t have js directory and we need to rename dashboard directory to horizon
<koolhead17> Daviey, i dont see js directory https://github.com/openstack/horizon/tree/master/openstack_dashboard/static/dashboard
<koolhead17> here too :(
<cmagina> jamespage: ping
<jamespage> cmagina, pong
<cmagina> jamespage: have you seen a hadoop hang after an NPE from receiveResponse (IPC Client$Connection)?
<cmagina> i searched the hadoop bug db and was unable to find anything
<cmagina> jamespage: its lp #987238 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/eilt/+bug/987238)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 987238 in eilt "[public] hadoop terasort test sometimes hangs" [Undecided,New]
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 987238 in eilt "[public] hadoop terasort test sometimes hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987238
<jamespage> cmagina, oo nice - I suspect that is something new and arm-ish
<cmagina> jamespage: heh, great :) i'll have to see how reproducible it is (based on the number of times I ran terasort myself and never saw it, guessing rare)
<cmagina> any suggestions on data gathering for it? the hadoop setup is the pseudo cluster configuration using the zero vm
<utlemming> smoser: pong
<smoser> utlemming, Daviey are we testing some AMI's for 12.04 releas e?
<smoser> if not, is there something we're waiting on ?
<utlemming> smoser: Yes, i've been testing RC's since Friday every day
<utlemming> smoser: my final RC candidate is being tested right now
<utlemming> smoser: it looks like this one will get promoted for release
<smoser> is there some way that someone would know that ?
<smoser> utlemming, ^ ?
<smoser> i'm interested in getting pre-published ami ids to the awstrial team
<smoser> bug 987373
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 987373 in awstrial "Add images for 12.04" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987373
<utlemming> smoser: I can post a tenative AMI's that are anticipated for release. They won't be public, but I can link to the daily.
<smoser> well, clearly we can link to daily, and they can test with that
<smoser> but i want to get them to using the pre-published ami ids (of which the astrial id should have access to) when you pre-publish them.
<smoser> ie, that user is (i think) in the private group that gets access early.
<utlemming> smoser: that is what I was going to ask...and I think that is a great idea
<smoser> what did you mean by "my final rc candidate is being tested right now" ?
<smoser> where ?
<utlemming> jenkins
<smoser> link ?
<utlemming> Its not ready yet, but here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-server-ec2/10/
<smoser> thats just a full run of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/view/Daily/job/precise-server-ec2-daily/ ?
<utlemming> smoser: correct
<jamespage> cmagina, sorry - was on a call
<jamespage> cmagina, logs from /var/log/hadoop would be great
<jamespage> if java crashed (it might have) - you might have something useful in /var/crash
<cmagina> jamespage: ok, i'll have to reproduce it as i don't think those were collected (automated test)
<jamespage> cmagina, it looks like the jobtracker died
<jamespage> hence the job hung
<cmagina> ah, ok
<SpamapS> mdeslaur: thanks. :)
<jhobbs> WG 1-
<koolhead17> guys i just installed horizon on new/fresh VM and everything works fine
<robbiew> utlemming: $ host nectarine.canonical.com
<robbiew> nectarine.canonical.com has address 91.189.94.148
<robbiew> ^
<robbiew> seems to work for me
<utlemming> robbiew: yeah, IS is bringing her back online now
<robbiew> ah
<robbiew> ack
<robbiew> utlemming: I suspect that was due to having people in millbank able to properly freakout :)
<spartan2276> If I have multiple sites with SSL on one Apache2 server how can I make non-ssl request by IE go to redirect SSL?
<spartan2276> example I want to make www.ipawarehouse.com go to https://www.ipawarehouse.com, Firefox gives the user a message stating that it is a 400 bad request and gives the user the correct URL BUT IE does not
<ikonia> spartan2276: how are you forwarding/redirecting it
<spartan2276> right now I'm not. I'm trying to find out how to do that. I went into the site config for that particular site and added the redirect permanent / https://www.ipawarehouse.com but that did not work at all
<spartan2276> I was looking at this http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/ssl-example-usage-in-htaccess.html#redirect-http-to-https but I don't think this in on a site per site basis
<spartan2276> for some reason things on Ubuntu server are different than regular linux configs at least when it comes to apache2
<axisys> eth0: 192.168.1.10 and eth1: 192.168.1.11 .. eth0 has no physical connection.. how come eth0 still responds to ping?
<patdk-wk> cause, that is how linux works :)
<axisys> patdk-wk: can you please explain?
<patdk-wk> linux responds if the ip address is located ANYWHERE on that machine
<spartan2276> ikonia, I have tried the redirects but nothing seems to work, maybe I'm not putting the redirect in the correct file
<axisys> patdk-wk: hmm..
<axisys> patdk-wk: wow!
<axisys> patdk-wk: do you any article that explains why?
<resno> 2.0 ghz xeon... how old would that be?
<patdk-wk> any ipvs tutorial should help
<patdk-wk> resno, very much :)
<resno> patdk-wk: comparable to a p4?
<patdk-wk> it would be a p4
<resno> oh
<patdk-wk> unless you mean a *newer* 2.0ghz xeon
<patdk-wk> that is like 10core :)
<resno> nah, looking on ebay...
<patdk-wk> but talking single core, ya, 10years about
<resno> dual 2.0 ghz xeon
<resno> patdk-wk: let me ask you question then...
<axisys> if I want traffic destined for .10 go through eth0 and .11 to go through eth1.. I will need to define it in iptables?
<resno> im wanting to test out my server admining skills, should i just go desktop or use a full server/ rack build?
<patdk-wk> resno, makes no difference, if all your testing is software
<patdk-wk> axisys, na
<axisys> patdk-wk: so there is no way to tell traffic for .10 should go to eth0 ?
<patdk-wk> outbound? sure using iptbles
<patdk-wk> incoming? not by using iptables
<axisys> patdk-wk: outbound, i could just setup route.. w/o iptables
<axisys> patdk-wk: inbound is where I need another tool
<revdogz> I am new to this channel and to ubuntu server. I am trying to connect to the internet but cannot configure etho to work.
<revdogz> I am new to this channel and to ubuntu server. I am trying to connect to the Internet but cannot configure eth0 to work.
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> anyone got something sexy with Ubuntu Server they'd like to talk about on openweek?
<Nafallo> servers aren't supposed to be sexy? :-)
<jcastro> sure they are!
<Nafallo> o_O
<zul> jcastro: thats why they have sites like redserver.com right?
<mgw> Is it just me, or does cobbler not like inerfaces with dashes in them?
<mgw> *interfaces
<Sedativ> hello
<Sedativ> need help setting up a subnet on my router could anyone help please?
<thesheff17> anyone know how to install mysql-server on ubuntu 10.04 without having it hang on Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.62-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) ?
<thesheff17> tried export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<thesheff17> didn't work
<murdock> I installed Ubuntu Server on a computer I had laying around, and installed Lamp when it prompted me, but I can't find the httpd.conf file.
<murdock> Nevermind, I found the folder.
<RamJett> Anyone help me out on a boot problem. I'm pretty sure it does this on 11.10-server thru now (12.04) . Working with 12.04 LTS updated now. Have a RAID 6 with 12 600G drives (SAS). Have a LVM on top of the /dev/md0. I do a reboot and it always says coming up in degrade and asks me if I want to boot or drop into recovery shell. It took me awhile to be able to get this far 'cause I wasn't able to see the question it asked because the screen
<RamJett> was black before, now I changed grub to console. Anyway it alway comes up clean anyway when I answer (Y) so I'm thinking it is a detection problem or race condition in the initramfs. Where do I go from here? Like how would I put a sleep in to see if race condition, etc. Hope that wasn't to much on one line.
<KristianDK> lynxman-, ping
<Sedativ> need help setting up a subnet on my router could anyone help please?
<Sedativ> can someone please prv me?
<Pici> Sedativ: Try ##networking
<AlexDroid> How long is there support for 10.04?
<RamJett> AlexDroid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS That should answer
<AlexDroid> Why should I use ubuntu instead of debian ?
<qhartman> AlexDroid, they have some value added stuff that is nice, mostly support options and Landscape
<qman__> AlexDroid, in addition, the release cycle is quicker and regular, and the default package sets are different
<qhartman> qman__, <- what he said
<qman__> it's a matter of personal preference when it comes down to it
<AlexDroid> What is landscape?
<qhartman> I use them fairly interchangeably, but I find my overall frustration level is lower with Ubuntu.
<qhartman> I used to describe ubuntu as "debian with all the pointy bits filed off", and that's probably still pretty apt.
<SpamapS> AlexDroid: landscape is a system management tool available from Canonical for managing Ubuntu servers and desktops
<SpamapS> I heard once, Ubuntu is an ancient Zulu word for "My wi-fi works"
<AlexDroid> Hmm it never worked
<AlexDroid> Is it free?
<AlexDroid> SpamapS
<qman__> only the automatic updates mode is free
<qman__> the actual service costs
<AlexDroid> How much?
<SpamapS> AlexDroid: www.canonical.com
<SpamapS> AlexDroid: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=41
<AlexDroid> Too expsnvie
<AlexDroid> Expensive*
<AlexDroid> Thanks for help
<SpamapS> I guess that wasn't the management interface he was looking for
<thesheff17> anyone know how to do a non interactive install of mysql on lucid on ec2...no matter what I do it hangs :(
<qhartman> speaking of such things, have any of you had success getting chef-server to run on precise? I keep having issues getting rabbitmq to start
<LightScry> hey
<LightScry> I'm trying to netboot over TFTP
<LightScry> i have both computers connected via a switch
<LightScry> I downloaded and extracted this file:
<LightScry> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<LightScry> I can execute "service tftpd-hpa restart" and have the other machine boot and receive the ubuntu boot menu
<LightScry> What I want to know is why I have to download additional ubuntu archives after I've downloaded the netboot.tar.gz.
<LightScry> The machine i'd like to netboot does not have access to the internet so I need to have the entire netboot image ready to be installed on the other machine.
<qhartman> can't run netboot installers that way afaik
<qhartman> you need to do a local install
<jkyle> My machine's pxe boot is bailing on a partition label error
<jkyle> Says I have to create a "Reserved bios boot area" for gpt partitions
<qhartman> netboot is built around the assumption you have access to some sort of repo
<jkyle> though, no explanation is provided on the how
<qhartman> unless you build your own, that means the internet
<jkyle> my preseed has
<jkyle> d-i     partman-partitioning/choose_label       select msdos, partman-partitioning/confirm_new_label  boolean false, and partman-partitioning/default_label      string msdos
<LightScry> hm.  do you have any direction on how to "build your own"?
<jkyle> added to try and bypass the error, but these have no effect
<qhartman> LightScry, this looks like a decent refence: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-create-your-own-debian-or-ubuntu-package-repository/
<qhartman> Google has lots more
<jkyle> LightScry: just use apt-cacher-ng imo
<jkyle> you can serve your own packages I believe. it's easier, pretty light weight. otherwise, debmirror
<qhartman> here's a complete howto for the whole process that is reasoably new: http://www.bemasher.net/archives/967
<jkyle> here's my updated partman-* section. https://gist.github.com/2483800, I'm on 12.04
<jkyle> I can't find a reference on the options in the partman expert recipe on how to specify or configure the "Reserved BIOS boot area"...which would also work, I assume
<jkyle> hm, we're using expert because the atomic guided partition would fail to boot. maybe this fixes it: http://old.nabble.com/Bug-491376%3A-recipe-for-BIOS-based-boot-on-gpt-td18540105.html
<jkyle> I found where it was added in 12.04
<qhartman> ok, anyone have experience getting rabbitmq-server going?
<jkyle> it just starts up no fuss for me
<qhartman> hm
#ubuntu-server 2012-04-25
<jkyle> what's your error?
<qhartman> that's an excellent question, this erlang stuff is pretty inscrutable
<qhartman> <- digging through logs now
<qhartman> I thought at first that it miht be a hostname thing like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rabbitmq-server/+bug/653405
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 653405 in rabbitmq-server "rabbitmq-server fails to start if hostname is unresolvable or has changed since first starting" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<qhartman> the symptoms are all the same
<qhartman> but I haven't monkied with the hostname
<qhartman> and resetting it to the apparently required "localhost" doesn't seem to help
<qhartman> I guess it could still be the problem, EC2 name resolution is notoriously weird
<qhartman> I'm sure erlang is neat and all, but having to learn yet another language just to figure out how to troubleshoot my chef-server installation is a bit annoying...
<qhartman> interesting. If I nuke the existing (suppoedly empty) datadir it starts right up
<qhartman> alright, well that seems to have gotten around the problem
<jkyle> so, I keep getting this warning on preseed installs that say I must create a "Reserved BIOS boot area".
<jkyle> but I cannot find a single reference on how to create this in a preseed file. it's only needed for gpt parts and the preseed also ignores specifying other partition lables, such as msdos
<qhartman> is this useful: http://jasonschaefer.com/archives/190
<qhartman> I haven't used preseeds in a long time, but if you could setup the partitioning as described there, it seems like you would be good to go
<qhartman> I wouldn't be surprised though if the preseed stuff hasn't had the bits needed to fully support gpt put in yet
<jkyle> yeah, that's manual though
<jkyle> what I need to figure out is how to create a partition like that in partman
<jkyle> or how to get partman to use a msdos label
<delinquentme> if [ `python2.7 -V` == "python 2.7" ] ;then  echo "true"; fi
<delinquentme> I want to test the command "python2.7 -V" to see if it returns "python 2.7"
<delinquentme> how can I do this
<jkyle> that looks fairly close
<delinquentme> simpler; $V=`python2.7 -V`
<delinquentme> How do I store the string which is returned on running that
<delinquentme> in $V
<delinquentme> right now it says = is not found
<jkyle> v=`foo`, you ought to check out a beginners shell scripting guide
<delinquentme> yeah but then echo $v
<delinquentme> prints out nothing
<patdk-lap> heh
<delinquentme> sorry
<delinquentme> its just if I read the manual for every programming language I ever wanted to use
<delinquentme> well
<delinquentme> yeah i think you know how that would end
<patdk-lap> you would be me?
<qhartman> try quoting the backticks
<qhartman> if [ "`python2.7 -V`" == "python 2.7" ] ;then  echo "true"; fi
<patdk-lap> c, c++, c#, several asm, fortran, forth, perl, php, lisp, pascal
<patdk-lap> I think that list is getting shorter as I get older, memory loss :(
<qhartman> though that will theoretically always be a 2.7.x binary though
<delinquentme> smarter way to check if python 2.7 is installed?
<patdk-lap> use whereis
<delinquentme> no good as it gives output for both python2.6 and python2.7
<Laice> anyone any good with ISPConfig?
<delinquentme> if I'd like a variable which returns the particular OS name for any POSIX system...
<delinquentme> what would that var be?
<delinquentme> or what would i used to return "ubuntu 10.04"
<ihashacks> well, in LSB Linux distributions you can use "lsb_release -d"
<linocisco> how to install vbox guestaddtion on ubuntu ?
<brainysmurf> Is it possible to have a folder in /var/www/ that symlinks to somewhere else and still be accessible to http?
<brainysmurf> does netstat show you outgoing and incoming ports? or am i confused?
<RamJett> brainysmurf: not sure if you are confused, but yeah netstat -a even better
<brainysmurf> RamJett even better as in more info than just incoming and outgoing?
<brainysmurf> I'm trying to sort out if my connections are being refused due to something on my server or the firewall
<RamJett> lots of LISTEN too .. -a is suppose to be (all) is a alias for --all
<brainysmurf> i'm an idiot, what does listen mean :)
<RamJett> netstat won't show any firewall rules. Do something like "iptables -vL" or "iptables -vvL" for even more info
<linocisco> how to install vbox guestaddtion on ubuntu ?
<linocisco> how to install vbox guestaddtion on ubuntu ?
<JoeCoder> in ubuntu 10.04, I installed postfix-tls, but this package is missing in 12.04
<JoeCoder> how do I figure out if packagse have been renamed?
<RamJett> brainysmurf: LISTEN show ports and IP listening. Like if you have a local imap server running you would see something like this " tcp    ip.xx.xx.xx.xx:port       0.0.0.0:*   LISTEN .. but if iptables of firewall type rules are blocking it. It will still be LISTEN .. the rule would just block it on the INPUT
<brainysmurf> RamJett thanks for that i'm currently trying to figure out what my firewall rule is just for smtp
<RamJett> Who's router? Most many ISPs block 25 to end users. They want you to use their smtp
<brainysmurf> RamJett I know but my sysadmin insists that isp nor school firewall isn't doing that; I need to prove it
<JonEdney> Hey, anyone able to troubleshoot a mailserver issue?
<RamJett> brainysmurf: So are you trying to have box run a smtp engine .. You should see "tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN" on the box
<brainysmurf> RamJett: Yes, I am trying to run smtp engine and have that line on the box
<brainysmurf> Mail comes in fine but mail does not go out
<brainysmurf> postfix reports connection refused and telnet does the same
<brainysmurf> Mail does not go out to machines outside of school, but does go out to machines inside of school
<RamJett> brainysmurf: What box is refusing outside? It might be refusing for other reasons. Like IP reverse lookup. Not sure what your setup is.
<brainysmurf> IP reverse lookup is setup: student.ssis-suzhou.net
<brainysmurf> So far I havne't found a box that doesn't reject :)
<RamJett> So YOUR postfix is reporting "connection refused" ?
<brainysmurf> yes, mine
<brainysmurf> as well as when I telnet
<brainysmurf> "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<RamJett> telnet FROM outside to your postfix to outside smtp ?
<RamJett> that is "or outside"
<brainysmurf> that error happens from the server trying to connect to outside smtp
<RamJett> Like from your smtp server box. If you do "telnet mail.ramnic.com 25" .. what do you get?
<brainysmurf> "Trying 69.178.157.231...
<brainysmurf> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<RamJett> try one more time. I'll let you know if it hits
<brainysmurf> okay i just tried
<brainysmurf> and again
<RamJett> It never gets to ramnic.com port 25. I would see it
<brainysmurf> So it's a firewall issue
<brainysmurf> ?
<RamJett> so it is on the router outbound port 25 from your host. You know your host isn't blocking if it sends to local boxes
<brainysmurf> Ah, that's a good point
<brainysmurf> You're a king
<RamJett> For sure not. I'm still hanging out here hoping some picks up on my question. Been waiting all day. I was told to be patient. So I'm trying.
<ChmEarl> hurray - no more devel version: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04 LTS"
<RoyK> erm - I thought release was tomorrow...
<RoyK> ChmEarl: file a bug ;)
<ChmEarl> LOL - I updated from mirrors.kernel.org too
<___MAX> hi , i am using sakis3g for internet connection but after using apt-get auto remove it ask for chat dependency , so how can i get this dependency or package
<___MAX> u suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<koolhead17> morning all
<railsraider> anyone knows how to properlyy configure the server for redis so redis won't crash or get killed by oomkiller?
<koolhead17> railsraider, trying will  #redis be helpful as well
<railsraider> i tried no one answered in half an hour
<rbasak> railsraider: I know nothing about redis. But I do know that you can mess at the kernel end with /proc/.../oom*. Maybe googling for these and redis would help? Although ideally redis would be configured to not need this tuning, and I don't know how to do that or if it's possible.
<railsraider> thanks rbasak: my swap is disabled this might be the cause for these issues
<railsraider> is there a way to tell redis not to use the swap unless out of RAM?
<Gallomimia> hi i'm trying to install a downloaded .deb but it is telling me a great many dependancies exist. it won't install these dependancies for me however. how do i make it do that? i asked in not-server channel and they said use software center. servers don't have that :)
<Jeeves_> Gallomimia: Is it saying 'but is not going to be installed'
<Jeeves_> Or is it saying 'cannot be installed'
<greppy> Gallomimia: sudo apt-get -f install
<greppy> Gallomimia: see if that grabs what is needed.
<Jeeves_> greppy: That usually removes the package that you want to install
<rbasak> Gallomimia: I would avoid what you're doing if at all possible. Not using a repository is a sure route to a broken system.
<Gallomimia> Jeeves_: it's saying not
<greppy> Jeeves_: when dealing with dependancies, I usually see that install all the dependcies, after a failed dpkg -i $foo.deb
<Gallomimia> not going to be installed
<Gallomimia> and not "can't
<rbasak> (as well as a security risk)
<Jeeves_> rbasak: That's BS :)
<greppy> Gallomimia: pastebin the output?
<Jeeves_> Gallomimia: ok, you can try -f install.
<Gallomimia> i downloaded it from a rather trustworthy site with an SSL cert
<Gallomimia> the package might even be avail on sources
<Jeeves_> But also, installing the packages that it needs manually is fine too
<Gallomimia> i dont know. it's folding at home fyi
<rbasak> Does the trustworthy site not provide an apt repository?
<Gallomimia> i don't even know
<rbasak> Jeeves_: and what about security updates?
<Gallomimia> security updates should be downloaded from anonymous
<ogra_> rbasak, who is doing the release image testing for armadaxp ? there are no test results for the images on the isotracker at all
<rbasak> ogra_: nfi. I didn't even know that the iso tracker covered it.
<ogra_> (we usually dont release untested images, would be good if someone could test them ;) )
<Gallomimia> http://pastebin.com/4kQZzsQv
<Jeeves_> rbasak: You should monitor those, if you install stuff manually
<Gallomimia> so i asked aptitude to install one of these things and it offered to remove 89 other packages
<Gallomimia> great. i guess i just don't know jack about the finer points of apt
<Jeeves_> Gallomimia: Probably, one of the packages creates that issue
<rbasak> Gallomimia: sorry you're having trouble. It's not really expected for users to mess with .debs manually. That's what apt is for - it's supposed to be pointed at a repository and work everything out. If your third party doesn't provide one, you need to know about packaging internals (ie. dpkg).
<Gallomimia> an issue that needs to be resolved by deleting 89 software packages? sure they're not needed for some other things we installed 2 weeks ago
<Gallomimia> rbasak: i'm not too worried about the deeper packaging internals. it tells me the two packages in my pastebin are dependant, which are in turn dependant on a lot of other stuff. install those two and make the shell stop whining at me please.
<rbasak> Gallomimia: try purging your third party package, which may make your package state consistent again. Then install the dependencies you know about using apt. Then dpkg -i the third party package again. The problem is that by using dpkg -i apt is missing the full story about what you want.
<rbasak> ogra_: I can't find armadaxp in the iso tracker. Do you have a link?
<Gallomimia> rbasak: i think all of this can be avoided. i think this package is in standard repositories
<ogra_> rbasak, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds in the netboot area
<rbasak> ogra_: I can grab a board and run that test, but the step-by-step instructions are entirely wrong (panda-specific) so I'll have to be inventive. Which isn't a problem for me, but might be for the validity of any test.
<ogra_> rbasak, well, someone of the arm server QA team should have added some proper tests (massimo) for that specific board, seems that didnt happen
<Gallomimia> i.... think it's installed. but it appears i'm still sofa king lost.
 * ogra_ proposes the arm server QA team should have a beer with the release manager in SF :) 
<ogra_> to plan for Q
<lynxman-> morning o/
<railsraider> i need to enable swap again on a machine that it was disabled how do i do that on 10.04 LTS?
<ogra_> make sure you have a line for it in fstab ...
<ogra_> then: sudo swapon -a
<lynxman-> jamespage: ping, about bug #986973 after talking with upstream they reckon it's not worth fixing as of yet and recommend to wait to facter 2.0.0, but can't change the status to "won't fix" with my permissions...
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 986973 in facter "Facter bug causes puppet to become a zombie" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986973
<railsraider> i have this line ogra_ : /dev/sda2       none        swap    sw          0 0
 * koolhead17 pokes lynxman- :)
<railsraider> when i try to swap on it fails:
<railsraider> swapon: /dev/sda2: stat failed: No such file or directory
<ogra_> you should instead use the UUID there
<railsraider> how do i find the uuid?
<ogra_> use: sudo blkid /path/to/device
<ogra_> ogra@horus:~$ grep swap /etc/fstab
<ogra_> UUID=2634be76-0cc2-443f-a629-4604a5d09b6d	none	swap	defaults	0	0
<ogra_> thats how such an entry should look like
<ogra_> (with the right UUID indeed)
<railsraider> i don't have that line
<railsraider> i miss the uuid
<railsraider> how do i create that?
<greppy> railsraider: blkid
<railsraider> ok
<railsraider> i did sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<railsraider> there's no uuid in /etc/fstab
<railsraider> what am in doing wriong
<greppy> blkid /dev/sda2 would just give you the UUID for that device.
<greppy> you then need to edit /etc/fstab
<jamespage> lynxman-, so its not really that much of an issue?
<lynxman-> jamespage: it really looks like, in my opinion not worth going through a SRU
 * lynxman- waves koolhead17 
<jamespage> lynxman-, OK - I'll do the bits then...
<lynxman-> jamespage: thanks
<koolhead17> lynxman-, 1 day to go. :D
<jamespage> lynxman-, guess thats probably been in the codebase for a while :-)
<railsraider> greppy: that command didn't output anything
<greppy> railsraider: what does 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/' give you?  pastebin it?
<lynxman-> jamespage: it's a marginal problem as well, which can carry some regression issues, that's why it has been targeted for 2.0.0
<jamespage> lynxman-, makes sense
<railsraider> greppy: http://pastebin.com/haqU0Kjb
<greppy> railsraider: you don't have a /dev/sda2
<Daviey> ivoks: around?
<railsraider> greppy: i disabled swap on that machine long time ago and now i need it back
<railsraider> maybe its in /proc?
<greppy> railsraider: check your disk, make sure that it has a swap partition.
<railsraider> greppy:  how do i add the swap manually ?
<railsraider> i have sdc1 which is 16GB
<railsraider> i have the  uuid from it
<greppy> railsraider: you want to use sdc1 as your swap?
<railsraider> yes
<railsraider> i think that used to be the old swap
<greppy> railsraider: mine looks like this
<greppy> UUID=0ae26ab8-0a8c-47c5-aa8a-6582eec84a1d none            swap    sw              0       0
<greppy> change the UUID=... to match your UUID for sdc1
<railsraider> is this in /etc/fstab?
<greppy> yes
<ivoks> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> ivoks: is bug 927594 still accurate ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 927594 in openstack-dashboard "local_settings.py is in /etc, but wsgi is including it from other location" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927594
<ivoks> Daviey: i don't think so...
<Daviey> ivoks:  it looks fixed, but wanted to check
<ivoks> Daviey: i need to check it, give a minute
<Daviey> $ ls -alh /etc/openstack-dashboard/local_settings.py
<Daviey> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.2K Apr 23 09:28 /etc/openstack-dashboard/local_settings.py
<ivoks> how about /usr/share/openstack-dashboard/local/local_settings.py
<Daviey> dammit, no
<ivoks> but that's not a problem anymore, i believe
<ivoks> cloud-live works without that link :)
<ivoks> let's install it :)
<Daviey> local_settings.py -> /etc/openstack-dashboard/local_settings.py .. aha!
<Daviey> /usr/share/openstack-dashboard/openstack_dashboard/local/local_settings.py .. it is fixed!
<Daviey> thanks
<ivoks> ok then
<Daviey> ivoks: are you doing the memcache fix in cloud-live
<Daviey> ?
<ivoks> sed -i "s|CACHE_BACKEND.*|CACHE_BACKEND = 'memcached://127.0.0.1:11211/'|g" /etc/openstack-dashboard/local_settings.py
<ivoks> yes
<railsraider> thanks greppy !
<greppy> railsraider: so that worked for you?
<railsraider> i think so
<greppy> cool
<Daviey> ivoks: looking to put http://pb.daviey.com/qKej/ in precise.. happy with that?
<ivoks> Daviey: well, if you must... i'll update cloud-live then
<samuel_> hello all, whoever helped me yesterday - thanks!
<samuel_> i have a query regarding the organisation of users and groups however
<samuel_> i have inherited a server (ie not setup by myself) and it appears the group permissions are a bit of a mess
<samuel_> it seems that when users create files or folders in the shared area's on the server, other users cannot read or edit them, as each users has his/her own group which is the same as the username
<samuel_> is this right?? i have to keep changing the ownership to something more neutral so that filesharing can resume, its very annoying! i have read through the documentation but i'm not 100% sure on the best way to resolve this, can anyone offer advice? thanks in advance!
<ivoks> samuel_: if this is samba, look at force user and force group
<ivoks> samuel_: if it's NFS or some other native linux protocol, look at acl
<ivoks> acl and umask
<Daviey> ivoks: it won't break cloud-live, as it'll override existing values :)
<rbasak> samuel_: I think you want the sgid bit. Take a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid#setuid_and_setgid_on_directories
<Daviey> ivoks: really.. carrying what should be patches in cloud-live isn't ideal, right? :)
<samuel_> hi, sorry i did not give specifics, i'm using ubuntu server 10.04, sharing files with windows and linux users. it appears that each user belongs to a group that is the same as the username, and when they create a file, it is owned by them, and other users are unable to view them
<ivoks> Daviey: i don't consider it a patch... it's more usecase scenario
<samuel_> while each user is a member of a common group, the common group is not used for ownership when files are created
<samuel_> i will check out the link posted and read up on acl, thanks for throwing a bone! :D
<rbasak> samuel_: yeah the sgid bit will do what you need
<ivoks> samuel_: acl (getfacl/setfacl) and force user and force group in samba are answers to your questions
<ivoks> i can just assume you are talking about samba
<rbasak> ivoks: that would work, but sgid is simpler and the more universal to this problem.
<rbasak> *more universal answer
<ivoks> ah, right...
<Daviey> ivoks: well the current horizon seems to log people out very regular, which is sucky.. we need to use memcache.
<samuel_> well the files are being added and edited using either nautilus or windows explorer (in the case of the windows users)
<ivoks> samuel_: that's irrelevant... what's relevant is what service is sharing those files
<samuel_> ok, thanks for the advice
<samuel_> its samba fyi
<ivoks> then you can use sgid, as rbasak told you, or force user and force group in smb.conf; it really depends on what you want
<samuel_> ok i will look into both and decide which is best, thanks!
<linocisco> alamar, hi
<robin> Hello I need to bridge eth0 and eth1 to allow internet on server2 through server 1, I know how to do that but I have to assign 4 ips to server 1 and 6 to server 2,  Do I alias the bridges and repeat?
<rbasak> robin: just add multiple addresses to the bridge interface. That should work fine.
<robin> rbasak how do I do that ?
<robin> rbasak as you can only add one address per iface... so do I alias and make like 4 bridges ? that doesnt seem right
<rbasak> robin: just add "up ip addr add 1.2.3.4 dev br0" to your br0 line for each extra IP.
<rbasak> robin: that's what I do anyway. I don't know if there's a better way.
<rbasak> robin: no need for extra bridges
<rbasak> *to your br0 stanza
<robin> rbasak thanks for helping what is the dev tag for ?  pastie of my interfaces http://pastebin.com/cMXkJvpT
<novato> hola
<sanderj> Hi. Do anyone know about if it's possible to use ssd disks as cache for harddrives?
<rbasak> sanderj: you might be interested in http://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/ although it looks like it's not production-ready - you'd need to be a developer to try it.
<sanderj> rbasak, thanks :-)
<zul> good morning
<lynxman-> zul: morning! :)
<samuel_> thanks to all that helped me earlier! i used the setgid just for the shared area and its working fine now
<rbasak> samuel_: \o/
<samuel_> altering the samba.conf is not something i wanted to do on a server that is in constant use, but i will remember that for future
<mattt> on a stock install (say 11.04), is there anything outside of openssh-server's post install that creates ssh host keys?
<halvors> I have some network issues here.
<halvors> How do i release an ipv6 address?
<pmatulis> j launchpad-ops
<claude2> does anyone here understand why nagios-nrpe-server wants to install mysql?
<Pici> claude2: it shouldn't... let me take a look here
<claude2> mysql-common comes up in the additional packages
<SpamapS> claude2: mysql-common is needed for libmysqlclient
<SpamapS> claude2: it needs /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<SpamapS> Pici: ^^
<claude2> ohh to check the status of a mysql server?
<SpamapS> precisely
<Pici> claude2: Aye, I was just going to say that nagios-plugins-standard recommends libmysqlclient16
<claude2> ohh ok. well that's not the end of the world i guess
<claude2> thanks guys!
<Pici> claude2: You could choose not to install recommends if you prefer.
<SpamapS> claude2: consider not installing with recommends on servers.. sometimes it can be a bit overkill :)
<claude2> ohh interesting. there is a lot in there, and we are trying to keep these machines minimal
<claude2> ill give that a try
 * Pici hits apt-repends with a stick a few times
<three18ti> anyone got MAAS working?  I keep checking the wiki but it just says "when we have a working avahi live cd".
<rockets> Somebody please kill me: https://gist.github.com/2491036
<uvirtbot> New bug: #975464 in maas "document that nodes are brought up without security groups or firewall rules" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975464
<uvirtbot> New bug: #975472 in maas "add high level design document(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975472
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988301 in lxc (universe) "lxc-ubuntu fails if no name is provided" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988301
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988325 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (universe) "mysql-server should not stop mysql service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988325
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988374 in bridge-utils (main) "brctl setportprio fails silently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988374
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988397 in autofs5 (main) "Autofs does not clean up /proc/mounts when stopped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988397
<uvirtbot> New bug: #927594 in horizon (main) "local_settings.py is in /etc, but wsgi is including it from other location" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927594
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988173 in maas (main) "maas-import-isos fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988173
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988030 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package libmysqlclient16 5.1.62-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive (dup-of: 773172)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988030
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988043 in nmap (main) "nmap has no debian/watch file" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988043
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988070 in mcollective (universe) "Startup script boots several instances of mcollective (dup-of: 918348)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988070
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987535 in horizon (universe) "Javascript under /static/horizon isn't served" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987535
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987770 in lxc (universe) "lxc-start: wrong terminal size" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987770
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987930 in juju "MAAS provider - Failure to bootstrap when no port is specified for maas-server" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987930
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987939 in gwt (universe) "Please remove GWT from Precise" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987939
<uvirtbot> New bug: #974613 in glance "Glance database issues after upgrade :  1054, "Unknown column 'images.protected' in 'field list'"" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974613
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987772 in asterisk (universe) "[FFe] Update to asterisk 1.8.10.1 for security fixes" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987772
<uvirtbot> New bug: #971318 in maas-enlist (main) "Unable to create MAAS server from the Precise beta 2 CD" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971318
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987293 in maas-provision (universe) "wrong file specified to dh_apparmor" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987293
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987714 in lm-sensors (main) "package libsensors4 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/sensors.d/.placeholder' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987714
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987752 in bacula (main) "package bacula-fd (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: a tentar sobre-escrever '/usr/share/man/man8/bacula-fd.8.gz', que também está no pacote bacula-client 5.0.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987752
<Pici> bugs :(
<uvirtbot> New bug: #986056 in clamav (main) "no freshclam,internal logger error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986056
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987265 in maas-provision (universe) "apparmor profile is disabled on install, but should be enabled" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987265
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987374 in maas-provision (universe) "apparmor denials when using 'maas-import-isos'" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987374
<uvirtbot> New bug: #791758 in dovecot (main) "CVE-2011-1929 and Dovecot 1.0.10-1ubuntu5.2 in Hardy" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791758
<uvirtbot> New bug: #978999 in cobbler (main) "command injection on the host via the xmlrpc api" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978999
<uvirtbot> New bug: #979159 in quantum (universe) "Several installation error issues" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979159
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987371 in linux (main) "unconfined containers are not starting" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987371
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987426 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987426
<uvirtbot> New bug: #979190 in quantum (universe) "Missing upstart scripts" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979190
<uvirtbot> New bug: #979192 in quantum (universe) "FFE: Separate agent binaries in different packages" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979192
<uvirtbot> New bug: #980915 in maas "/var/log/maas/maas.log has weird permissions" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980915
<uvirtbot> New bug: #980970 in maas (main) "We should be able to reconfigure the MAAS DEFAULT_URL easily" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980970
<uvirtbot> New bug: #981103 in maas (main) "ProtocolError on node.save in maas shell" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981103
<uvirtbot> New bug: #981282 in maas (main) "Upgrade fails if services are not running" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981282
<uvirtbot> New bug: #984427 in maas (main) "pserv.yaml misses to enclose in quotes Cobbler's password" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984427
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987267 in ntp (main) "package ntp 1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987267
<uvirtbot> New bug: #975442 in maas-provision (universe) "add apparmor profile for cobblerd" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975442
<uvirtbot> New bug: #981478 in maas (main) "Need 'ethtool' package included in preseeds for WOL" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981478
<uvirtbot> New bug: #984309 in maas (main) "DEFAULT_MAAS_URL is lost on package upgrade" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984309
<uvirtbot> New bug: #985094 in maas-provision (universe) "please don't ship /usr/sbin/tftpd" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985094
<uvirtbot> New bug: #986943 in quantum (universe) "package quantum-common (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 979159)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986943
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987207 in puppet (main) "Puppetmaster-passenger will not start after reinstalling due to libapache2-mod-passenger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987207
<jamespage> odd - somethings catching up
<uvirtbot> New bug: #975454 in maas "complete documentation and man pages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975454
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987120 in samba (main) "package samba-common-bin 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.4 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987120
<uvirtbot> New bug: #975462 in maas "add ability to use over https" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975462
<kirkland> SpamapS: ping
<kirkland> SpamapS: when developing an upstart job / init script, and wanting to try and maintain compatibility of the package with both Debian and Ubuntu
<kirkland> SpamapS: are there any best practices?
<kirkland> SpamapS: ie, do I just need to write both, an upstart job and a sysvinit script?
<SpamapS> kirkland: unfortunately, yes. :-P
<SpamapS> kirkland: even as Debian grows upstart support, you'll still have to support the LCD which is sysvinit
<kirkland> SpamapS: okay, and what about the debian/rules, to decide whether to install the upstart or sysvinit job?
<SpamapS> kirkland: we were goign to try and fix dh_installinit in wheezy to support having both in a package dir, and just installing them happily to coexist... but that didn't happen...
<SpamapS> kirkland: so for now, you just have to do conditional "is this ubuntu, yes, cp debian/upstart.in debian/upstart" logic
<kirkland> SpamapS: yuck
<SpamapS> I know
<kirkland> SpamapS: okay, is there a package example you can suggest?
<SpamapS> I think we could probably build that into dh_installinit .. actually thats not a bad idea.
<kirkland> SpamapS: yeah, ideally, at dpkg --install time
<SpamapS> kirkland: hrm.. none off the top of my head.
<SpamapS> zookeeper maybe
<zul> nova
<SpamapS> nova is in sync with Debian?!
<kirkland> SpamapS: it would figure out if upstart is on the system
<kirkland> SpamapS: and if so, do upstart install
<kirkland> SpamapS: if not, do legacy install
<SpamapS> kirkland: you'd have to use triggers for that so it fixes things when you install upstart after the jobs, but yeah, that would work.
<kirkland> SpamapS: right
<zul> SpamapS: most of it
<zul> SpamapS: but we use the same upstart/init script logic you were talking about
<kirkland> zul: cool, thanks
<kirkland> zul: I'll have a look
<SpamapS> zookeeper also does it very nicely
<SpamapS> and is in sync w/ Debian
 * SpamapS ^5's jamespage
<SpamapS>     if dpkg-vendor --derives-from ubuntu ; then \
<SpamapS>         cp debian/zookeeperd.upstart.in debian/zookeeperd.upstart ; \
<SpamapS> pretty simple
 * koolhead17 wants to jump from his chair out of frustration :(
<kirkland> SpamapS: that's nice, cool, thanks
<kirkland> SpamapS: one more packaging question for you, this time python
<kirkland> SpamapS: I have a package that works well with python2.6 and above, but it's not very happy at all when python2.5 is installed on the system
<kirkland> SpamapS: any other packages having this issue?  what are packagers doing about it?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988421 in nagios-plugins (main) "nagios3 check_load produces no output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988421
<kirkland> SpamapS: just using a conflicts << 2.6?
<SpamapS> kirkland: errr.. why would it matter what was on the system, what matters is what is set to default, no?
<kirkland> SpamapS: well that's what I thought, but in practice, I'm seeing some strange behavior
<hallyn> stgraber: would you agree that lxc-init should be in /bin or /sbin, not /usr/lib/lxc ?
<kirkland> SpamapS: tell me this, can I require one to be the default, within my package?
<hallyn> stgarber: it's an issue if we switch lxc to be multiarched (as debian does)
<SpamapS> kirkland: I don't think so, but thats beyond my knowledge. You can just explicitly call the interpreter with the highest version available though.
<SpamapS> kirkland: nothing from 2.5 is going to interfere if you run 'python2.6'
<uvirtbot> New bug: #977609 in maas (main) "MAAS barfs with 'Internal server error' when clicking on Settings" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977609
<kirkland> I think my mom told me I needed to attend more "canonical maas"
<kirkland> she makes me feel guilty about it too
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988435 in horizon (main) "Requires memcached to also be installed.. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988435
<cjs226> i have a server that seems to be operating fine, has a minimal load average (0.10, 0.16, 0.22), low CPU, has ~52MB RAM free but is using 1.5GB of swap (out of 5GB).  why is it swapping so much when it has freem RAM?  should this be a concern?
<patdk-lap> cjs226, that is hardly enough info
<patdk-lap> and I wouldn't call, 52mb enough space to fit 1.5gb of data
<cjs226> patdk-lap: thx for replying.  i realize 52mb < 1.5gb.  I'm assuming if the system was truly swapping to the point of using ~30% of swap space, 1) it'd be noticeably slow and 2) the load average would be relevant
<cjs226> and using all of it's RAM
<patdk-lap> load average wouldn't matter
<RamJett> What's the protocol here for re-asking a question? How long should I wait to ask again?
<patdk-lap> loadaverage is a poor method to determin in a system is overloaded
<patdk-lap> the whole idea of swap is, it swaps out things that aren't used
<patdk-lap> if it starts swapping out things that are used, then you will defently notice it going slow
<patdk-lap> can you post the output of "free -m"
<cjs226>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<cjs226> Mem:          7466       7418         48          0          6         93
<cjs226> -/+ buffers/cache:       7317        148
<cjs226> Swap:         5119       1503       3616
<patdk-lap> hmm, 148megs free
<patdk-lap> depends on your disk workload, but that is way too tight for my normal workloads
<patdk-lap> I normally need a nice 2gigs in cached
<cjs226> so, you normally run with 2GB free?
<patdk-lap> no
<patdk-lap> I normally run with 2gigs in cached
<cjs226> this is a worker system running on EC2 that we run to exhaust a que of work then is terminated.  we're wanting to bleed it dry.
<patdk-lap> but cached is just free memory that is being used to speed up the disk
<patdk-lap> well, if you don't have any wait i/o %, as long as that stays low, it's ok
<patdk-lap> if it's getting high, you might want some more cached ram
<patdk-lap> it's something you will have to play with, is you usage i/o heavy?
<patdk-lap> if so, you might be able to cut the time in half, by giving it more memory, and saving money overall
<cjs226> no, we try to stay in ram
<patdk-lap> or if it's purely more cpu workload, then it won't matter
<cjs226> iowait, according to iostat, stays around #%
<cjs226> er, 3%
<patdk-lap> then your likely just cpu bound, or limited by exernal stuff, like tcp connections and wait time
<cjs226> well, i don't see any slowness at all, I'm just concerned about the amount of swap being used
<patdk-lap> so?
<patdk-lap> as long as it's not slowing you down
<patdk-lap> it sounds like your application loaded a crapload of stuff, but doesn't use it often
<patdk-lap> like if it's running mysql, I would say you made your memory buffers too large
<patdk-lap> it's keeping idle, rarely used info, in ram, when it could just read it from disk again, as needed
<patdk-lap> but in this case, it's reading from disk swap as needed
<patdk-lap> no real difference
<cjs226> that's what I'm thinking as well, I was just wondering if i should be concerned given the amount of swap being used.  thx for the info
<patdk-lap> now if you where ALWAYS accessing swap, then you DO need more ram
<cjs226> right
<cjs226> and if so, I'd assume my iowait would be much higher, correct?
<cjs226> well, with conventional storage
<patdk-lap> well, you would notice pauses
<patdk-lap> use vmstat and look at the swapin/out columns
<cjs226> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<cjs226>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<cjs226> 14  0 1544900  55712   5380  79332   19   33   273   215  447  275 10  3 84  3
<cjs226> clif@mail-sched-02:/var/log/spanning$ vmstat
<cjs226> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<cjs226>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<cjs226>  0  0 1544900  55844   5388  79360   19   33   273   215  447  275 10  3 84  3
<cjs226> clif@mail-sched-02:/var/log/spanning$ vmstat
<cjs226> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<cjs226>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<cjs226>  0  0 1544900  55968   5388  79360   19   33   273   215  447  275 10  3 84  3
<cjs226> clif@mail-sched-02:/var/log/spanning$ vmstat
<cjs226> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<cjs226>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<cjs226>  0  0 1544900  55968   5388  79360   19   33   273   215  447  275 10  3 84  3
<cjs226> clif@mail-sched-02:/var/log/spanning$ vmstat
<cjs226> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<cjs226>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<cjs226>  0  0 1544900  55968   5388  79360   19   33   273   215  447  275 10  3 84  3
<guntbert> !pastebin | cjs226
<ubottu> cjs226: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cjs226> doh, sorry 'bout that
<cjs226> http://paste.ubuntu.com/946182/
<cjs226> i just don't see the system using swap in a detrimental way
<cjs226> even though it's using a good deal of it
<patdk-lap> well, that is what swap is suppost to be for
<patdk-lap> I never have workloads like that :(
<cjs226> thx for your help
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988520 in krb5 (main) "After failed auth, subsequent auths in same context fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988520
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988527 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988527
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here ever linked up an ubuntu server up to a FreeIPA server? I'm trying to figure out how plausible it is, as I already have the FreeIPA server up and running now.
<jkyle> I'm having an issue where sometimes the grub menu timeout is ignored and clients "stick" at the grub boot menu
<jkyle> 12.04
<jkyle> I have an issue where grub sticks at the boot menu on the first reboot after a pxe install
<jkyle> never timing out
#ubuntu-server 2012-04-26
<Jak2000> in ubuntu howto:start restart mysql
<patdk-lap> service mysql restart
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988635 in elinks (universe) "manpages.ubuntu.com mentions ECMAScript ; actual manpage in package does not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988635
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988648 in keystone (main) "No python-keystoneclient deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988648
<twb> $customer has ordered me to make their tomcat servlet "work under linux", and given me an allegedly working box with the servlet running under XP to work from.
<twb> Apparently the XP box has a "postgresql-9.0-801.jdbc4.jar" in its tomcat lib dir.  On Debian apt-file turns up a libpostgresql-jdbc-java: /usr/share/java/postgresql.jar, which sounds like what I want, but I can't find the same package under lucid -- why not?
<ajmitch> twb: probably because it was added well after lucid released
<ajmitch> twb: last release in debian changed the binary package name
<ajmitch> it used to be libpg-java
<twb> Ah, it's just a different package name?  Thanks.  I should probably just install apt-file on a lucid server.
<twb> (I haven't yet because for some reason my local mirror has a broken Contents despite me telling debootstrap to sync it.  So that host would need non-mirror:// non-file:/// URLs in sources.list)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #987963 in maas "purging maas\* leaves /var/lib/cobbler and /etc/cobbler populated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987963
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988660 in nova (main) "package nova-common 2012.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988660
<koolhead17> hi all
<hallyn> stgraber: the lxc package at ppa:serge-hallyn/virt, merge with debian, seems to be working (passing lp:~serge-hallyn/+junk/lxc-test)
<koolhead17> hallyn, can  you help me to understand this wiered kvm error log
<koolhead17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/946826/
<koolhead17> kvm              1:84+dfsg-0ubunt
<koolhead17> my openstack setup seems to have gone 4 toss
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988688 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.21-0ubuntu5.7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988688
<hallyn> koolhead17: on precise?  (kvm version is not helpful)
<koolhead17> hallyn, yes precise
<hallyn> check the /var/log/libvirt/qemu/vmname.log , might have better info
<koolhead17> k. i rebooted my system gimme few mins
<hallyn> ok - i'll likely be in bed, pls feel free to open a bug, i'll look in the morning.  the monitor openign error looks weird
<hallyn> almost like a dns error is causing it
<koolhead17> k thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988690 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988690
<ruben23> mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.1.61, <------------------gusy i ahve this mysql version can ias k what si teh default engine for this..InnoDB or MyISAm..?
<ivoks> kees: around, by any chance? :)
<bluefrog> ruben23, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/innodb-default-se.html
<twb>  8 getaddrinfo(http://10.130.2.8,5900): Name or service not known
<twb> Sounds like an obvious error to me
<twb> Someone has put "http://1.2.3.4" where they should have put only "1.2.3.4"
<twb> You do want to see the kvm log as hallyn suggested, though
<ivoks> kees: please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resource-agents/+bug/833368/comments/3 - can this be solved by just changing defaults in lvm.conf, instead of using that patch?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 833368 in resource-agents "clustered lvm commands fail with "activation/monitoring=0 is incompatible with clustered Volume Group" error" [Undecided,In progress]
 * koolhead17 is happy :)
<koolhead17> hallyn, thanks :)
 * koolhead17 has complete setup working with latest openstack pkg. :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988802 in squid3 "squid3 killed by ABRT signal. assertion failed: disk.cc377: "fd >= 0"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988802
<koolhead17> somebody let me know when i can hit the download button  :)
<ogra_> Daviey, rbasak, does the server team update the pandaboard server install instructions ?
<ogra_> (since they still point to oneiric)
<rbasak> I don't know who maintains that, sorry.
<ogra_> well, its a server image
<Daviey> ogra_: linky?
<ogra_> GrueMaster used to maintain it, but he isnt with us anymore
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server/Install
<rbasak> The instructions for a generic ARM server install should be based on armadaxp now.
<rbasak> Did NCommander take an action on something related to this?
<ogra_> i just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall in case you need a template
<Daviey> rbasak: Is that something you can handle today?
<NCommander> rbasak: it got sidetracked with release tasks
<ogra_> rbasak, how do armadaxp instructions help the community to test server userspace on arm ? :)
<rbasak> Daviey: rbasak or NCommander, and keep panda or replace with armadaxp?
<NCommander> rbasak: keep the panda
 * ogra_ would add armada instructions additionally on a separate page if you really expect that community people can buy these boards soon
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988819 in apache2 (main) "wrong path to libxml2.so.2 in mod_security" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988819
<Ztane> in 12.04 ec2 instance store images, can the kernel be updated within the instance?
<Ztane> hmm
<memoryleak> is it my fault or is the ubuntu site not available?
<ogra_> its all your fault !
<ogra_> (no, its actually known and being worked on)
<memoryleak> ok
<koolhead17> memoryleak, its working now :P
<memoryleak> koolhead17: it still doesnt :)
<memoryleak> how ever, the 12.04 server is final right?
<koolhead17> memoryleak, i think so but Daviey or others be right folks
<erichammond> The EC2 AMI ids for Ubuntu 12.04 Precise need to be updated on http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/
<utlemming> erichammond: looking at that now
<erichammond> That page is still showing the AMI ids for beta2 even though the query API is returning correct ids.
<erichammond> Good job launching the AMIs with the rest of 12.04.  I've come to expect this level of excellence from Canonical, but now and then I remember how much work goes into it.
<koolhead17> erichammond, are you the Alestic folk
<erichammond> koolhead17: singular, yes.
<koolhead17> erichammond, your doing good job
<koolhead17> :)
<erichammond> koolhead17: glad to help.
<erichammond> http://www.canonical.com/ is not accepting connections.
<erichammond> ah, nor is http://www.ubuntu.com/
<smb> release day ...
<daker> i guess this is due to the hight demand
<lynxman-> the website is being hammered to the extreme
<ogra_> known, being worked on
<smb> lynxman-, I am sure you can see lots of hair being pulled :)
<lynxman-> smb: not in the office today, otherwise I definitely would :D
<smb> :)
<smoser> erichammond, i'll poke on cloud.ubuntu.com/ami .
<smoser> that actually reads /query, which is updated, so i'm not sure what is going wrong.
<erichammond> smoser: utlemming may also be looking at it.
<smoser> yeah. he pinged me too.
<erichammond> smoser: yep, Alestic.com is picking up the correct AMI ids from /query
<smoser> erichammond, note, though... i think that is kind of deprecated. :-(
<smoser> i've tried to get a few minor things fixed with it
<smoser> bug 907362
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 907362 in ubuntu-cloud-portal "AMI locator page is slow to load" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907362
<smoser> bug 904910, bug 898846
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 904910 in ubuntu-cloud-portal "Needs to show if a release is actually released" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904910
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 898846 in ubuntu-cloud-portal "AMI Locator needs release number" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898846
<smoser> they were largely closed as invalid due to bug 920538
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 920538 in ubuntu-cloud-portal "Just use cloud-images.u.c instead of the AMI browser" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/920538
<erichammond> smoser: I'm confused about how bug 920538 is marked fixed released, but cloud.u.c/ami does not redirect to cloud-images.u.c
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 920538 in ubuntu-cloud-portal "Just use cloud-images.u.c instead of the AMI browser" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/920538
<smoser> erichammond, well, the link to that is gone (i think)
<smoser> ie, you only know of it because you know of it.
<SysTom> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ <- is that the "released" 12.04 LTS?
<Pici> scubes13: yes
<Pici> scubes13: oops
<Pici> SysTom: yes
<SysTom> Thanks
<erichammond> smoser: The page itself should be replace with either a redirect or a hyperlink to the recommended replacement.  Just because you don't link to it doesn't mean there aren't other links to it.  In fact, it's the second result on Google for "ubuntu amis"
<smoser> well, largely it continued to work.
<smoser> and i think i convinced people that it at least should continue ot.
<erichammond> smoser: I think it's fine to have multiple ways to get at the same information so people can choose what works best for them.
<erichammond> but now we're back to getting the AMI ids to be correct on that page.
<smoser> yes.
<erichammond> precise uses the same AKI as oneiric.  Nice.
<paws> Alternate Koolaid Interface?
<koolhead17> nijaba_tab, //O.o\\
<kgee> I have 3 web servers, ubuntu, ubuntu, and mac on my LAN. I can get to each of them through localhost, yet only the mac server is available over the LAN. This leads me to believe there is some network blocking/firewall rule on the default ubuntu install that is preventing access. Can anyone confirm/deny this?
<EvilResistance> kgee:  what're you running on the ubuntu servers?
<EvilResistance> by default, there's no firewall rules
<EvilResistance> (but your network might be blocking it)
<kgee> EvilResistance: yeah, I'm trying to narrow down the problem but I'm hitting nothing but air here. The catch is that the ubuntu servers are virtual machines, and the router I have is a piece of garbage. However, since I can get to the mac server remotely I'm led to believe the router is not the culprit
<kgee> and the virtual machines have their own IP address over a bridged network adapter, so that usually lets things run smoothly
<EvilResistance> emphasis on *usually* :P
 * EvilResistance has similar setups with VBox on his active-development laptop, and sometimes things explode
<frankban>  hi hallyn: when you have a minute, I'd like to talk about lxc-ip.
<kgee> regardless, if my router has ip addresses in the dhcp lease table to match the output from ifconfig, I imagine the network is set up properly....
<Apreche> Does anyone know when the official AMIs will be updated? Thanks.
<erichammond> Apreche: Official AMIs for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise have been released.
<andygraybeal_> AMI ?
<andygraybeal_> american megatrend ?
<Apreche> erichammond: awesome, but I don't see them on http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/ Do you have the AMI-IDs?
<wiherek> hi
<erichammond> Apreche: That page is being updated.  In the meantime I list the AMI ids on the top right of http://Alestic.com
<wiherek> i am getting a postfix-policyd related error while trying to install iredmail
<Apreche> erichammond: sweet, thanks!
<wiherek> on ubuntu 11.10
<weblinux> does anybody know how to host torrents/make them
<erichammond> Apreche: and you can get to them by clicking around here: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<patdk-wk> weblinux, sure
<weblinux> do u have a name of a program. thats all i need
<hallyn> frankban: what's up?
<frankban> hallyn: finally I had time to write the script, following your suggestions: it uses Python/ctypes to call setns and get_init_pid (from liblxc). You can find the relevant MP here: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/lpsetup/lp-lxc-ip/+merge/103502
<hallyn> frankban: ooh, aweseome
<frankban> hallyn: I'd really like you opinion about the script, and in particular a suggestion about line 209: get_init_pid(name[:85])
<erichammond> weblinux: Here's how I host torrents (using AWS): http://alestic.com/2012/04/aws-s3-torrent
<kirkland> jcastro: what happened to #ubuntu-cloud?  freenode is saying that it's invite-only now
<frankban> hallyn: There I slice the container's name to avoid a buffer overflow error, and I'd like to know if there is a way to systematically identify the max length of the string (rather than using the number 85, found by trial and error).
<erichammond> kirkland: I was told that #ubuntu-cloud is supposed to redirect here now.
<kirkland> erichammond: that's what they all say....  all the good secret stuff is really happening there :-)
<hallyn> frankban: looking
<erichammond> :-)
<kirkland> :-D
<frankban> hallyn: thanks
<hallyn> frankban: i should probably look at liblxc before asking - but is it PATH_MAX you're looking for?
<hallyn> I think the library should be doing the sanity checking
<frankban> hallyn: I've looked PATH_MAX, but I don't know how to obtain the number 85 starting from that
<hallyn> frankban: no, i think lxc_command() should be using snprintf and checking its return value
<hallyn> I've been meaning to do an audit of the lxc code ...
<hallyn> frankban: which releases would you be using that on?  precise+?
<frankban> hallyn: yes
<hallyn> Does what i'm saying make sense to you, or does it sound like the problem you were addressing might be different?
<doctormon> I'm interested in looking at JuJu charms, but I can't find a list of available charms.
<jcastro> http://jujucharms.com/
<hallyn> frankban: let me hand you a package (in a bit) to test on without your slicing the name
<frankban> hallyn: it makes sense. I've already encountered buffer overflows when trying to call get_init_pid without the slicing
<hallyn> kind of embarassing :(
<frankban> hallyn: ah! and also lxc-info suffers from the same problem
<hallyn> because of its call to lxc_init_pid()?
<hallyn> i hope
<frankban> I didn't checked that, but it's reasonable
<frankban> hallyn: however, I am really interested in your opinions about my branch
<hallyn> ah, sorry, got distracted :)  lemme look again
<hallyn> (distracted with the security implications)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988913 in mod-wsgi (main) "libapache-mod-wsgi depends specifically on python 2.6, but also supports 2.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988913
<hallyn> note that you don't really need to re-set the netns at the end (cause you're going to exit), but it doesn't hurt
<doctormon> thanks jcastro
<frankban> hallyn: I do that basically to isolate tests
<doctormon> bogger, no openldap charms.
<hallyn> frankban: I've never done anything quite so awesome in python :)  looks great
<wiherek> alrite, so.. I found the package here:
<wiherek> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/oneiric/universe/base/postfix-policyd
<wiherek> but how can I install it
<wiherek> from the terminal?
<hallyn> frankban: what do you think about searching /sys/class/net in the container for an interface?  maybe if given --search-interface option?
<wiherek> there is no direct link to the file
<designbybeck> hello all, I'm trying to find a "whats new" in 12.04 server. where might be the best place to look?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988918 in lxc (universe) "buffer overflows possible in liblxc" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988918
<frankban> hallyn: interesting, you mean, retrieving interface names from the directory names inside /sys/class/net and then return all ip addresses for each interface?
<hallyn> frankban: not for lo, but the others, yes
<frankban> hallyn: sounds great
<hallyn> frankban: thanks for writing that.
<frankban> hallyn: thank you for your hints. So i suppose I can remove the slicing once the bug you filed is fixed
<SysTom> resolve.conf gets overwritten on reboot on 12.04 LTS, I'm not using DHCP on the eth0 interface
<SysTom> I see the whole "do not edit this file by hand" warning, but am unsure on the supported method for manually supplying nameservers
<smb> SysTom, There is a description in man resolvconf
<smb> requires two lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<smb> (which I usually forget the exact syntax off)
<SysTom> smb: Thanks, I'll check it out
<SysTom> smb: That worked
<SysTom> (Obviously!)
<smb> :)
<cocoa117> how do you run program in different userid?
<RichardRaseley> Congrats on the 12.04 release to all the contributors!
<halvors> I'm trying to setup a PXE boot server.
<halvors> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<halvors> Reqarding to this, the root of the tftp server should be "/media/cdrom/install/netboot/"
<halvors> But in 12.04 it seems like it don't exists...
<halvors> Anyone knows why?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #988963 in php5 (main) "Fatal PHP error if class/interface name has letter 'I' and locale set to tr_TR.utf8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988963
<dob> why is a do-release-upgrade not possible with 10.04 to 12.04?
<ogra_> dob, because for LTS thats only enabled when the .1 release shows up
<ogra_> 10.04 -> 12.04.1
<Karwin> Does anyone know if there is a fast upgrade path from 10.04 LTS directly to 12.04 LST?
<de_> hello.. its there anyone using maas?
<patdk-wk> Karwin, yes, that is a supported upgrade path
<patdk-wk> do-release-upgrade :)
<Karwin> Thank you
<zrtsch> Hello
<zrtsch> Does anyone know what causes the error mountall: Plymouth command failed, mountall: Disconnected from plymouth ? This is happening on first install on several machines lately
<zrtsch> I've fixed it before by editing the grub line, but now I forget what it was that I changed
<zrtsch> People online are referring to nvidia drivers, but I just installed ubuntu minimal. I don't have any nvidia drivers installed.
<zrtsch> nomodeset, I think that was it.
<Ztane> hmm ec2 images now handle authorized_keys on ubuntu differently, right?
<Ztane> we've been building 10.04 images with ec2-bundle-vol and expected that the authorized_keys on ubuntu account stay the same, now with 12.04 cannot login anymore
<Ztane> hmm so how to modify this?
<Ztane> wtf really
<Ztane> I specify the "webserver-keys" as key name for boto run_instances but am still unable to log in
<jcastro> smoser: utlemming: erichammond: cloud.u.c ami browser fixed, sorry about that.
<kennett> I need help with accessing my server  through a domain name.
<zrtsch> 'through' a domain name?
<smoser> utlemming, mosh is pretty cool. thanks for pointing me at that. thing that sucks though is that i only opne port 22 by default on instances.
<zrtsch> why not open a non-default port?
<kennett> like myserver.dyndns.com
<kennett> I'm trying to access my server through the web can some1 help me?
<kennett> I tried using dynamic dns but I can't get it to work.
<stefg> kennett: but you know your servers IP, right?
<kennett> IP on the network?
<stefg> kennett: public IP... so this implies your server is nat'ted behind a router?
<kennett> Yes I know the  IP.
<stefg> kennett: so given that you have openssh-server installed it should as simple as ssh <server-ip> -p <port> (if its not 22)
<stefg> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<kennett> I have a site with pics and stuff that I'm trying view.
<stefg> and your browser says what?
<limpc> hi guys
<limpc> i upgraded to 12.04 this morning (new partition, new system)
<limpc> having trouble re-establishing some sshfs maps i had previously though
<limpc> shows owner and gid as "???"
<limpc> and access denied when i try to go into the folder i mapped it to
<stefg> kennett: if DNS isn't working you can still just type the IP into your browsers address bar
<kennett> It says theres an error when I'm outside the network.
<limpc> I do specify the uid/gid in sshfs params, uid=1000,gid=1000 which are correct
<stefg> kennett: so this "server" lives behind a router in a LAN, and not in a DMZ, right?
<kennett> Right
<stefg> kennett: so it isn't publicly accesible... you need to set up a DMZ, or use VPN to first connect to the remote LAN and reach the server from within this LAN.
<limpc> nevermind i found the issue
<limpc> looks like its a bug with the version that ships with ubuntu 12.04
<stefg> kennett: so without gaining access to that machine you'll not be able to reach it from outside the LAN now
<kennett> I can't use port forwarding?
<stefg> kennett: you could.... if you use non-standard ports. You'll not like to set up port forwarding for 80 :-)
<limpc> exit
<kennett> So what do I need to do to get it to work?
<stefg> kennett: first of all access to the server and to the router...
<stefg> kennett: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMZ_%28computing%29
<kennett> So if I turn on DMZ it should let me access the server?
<stefg> kennett: you don't "turn on" a DMZ, you are creating a subnet separate from the 192.168.x.x LAN. so the server needs a new IP, and this DMZ subnet needs to be publicly accessible. (which is what what a typical home router tries to prevent....)
<stefg> kennett: so it's a bad idea of mixing server and desktop workloads on the same machine.... the server should only have a minimum footprint, thus no X, nor unnecessary services
<stefg> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<kennett> So how can I set this up?
<kennett> I use webmin.
<stefg> see above ... first check your routers docu how to create a DMZ, then you'll probably have to physically change the network wiring and put your server in that DMZ
<stefg> kennett: BTW webmin isn't officically sanctioned for ubuntu,
<stefg> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<kennett> stefg: I'm back.
<kennett> stefg: Can you help me set it up?
<stefg> kennett: i'm about to leave... and actually this is beyond the scope of ubuntu support, it's a course in LAN engineering :-)
<Jak2000> how to install the ftp client on a ubuntu-server? (root@core /backup/mysql# ftp 192.168.0.87
<Jak2000> -bash: ftp: command not found)
<kennett> stefg: OK np.
<stefg> !info ncftp
<ubottu> ncftp (source: ncftp): User-friendly and well-featured FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.5-1 (precise), package size 565 kB, installed size 1324 kB
<Jak2000> stefg: root@core /backup/mysql# ncftp 192.168.0.87
<Jak2000> -bash: ncftp: command not found
<Jak2000> same error
<stefg> Jak2000: sudo apt-get install ncftp
<Jak2000> http://pastebin.com/4JUT7rQX
<Jak2000> cant install
<stefg> Jak2000: ubuntu 12.04 just came out, there servers are swamped ...
<Jak2000> i am on a old version of ubuntu?
<stefg> Jak2000: and if you just want to d/l something... wget is you friend
<stefg> Jak your on 10.04 LTS... perfect for a workhorse server
<Jak2000> with wget how to get files form a Ftp server these are stored in /MysUbubtufiles/
<stefg> Jak2000: man wget is much smarter than i am....
<_ruben> bah .. dutch mirror changed ip .. breaking my sync .. now im 5GB of package behind :p
<henkjan> _ruben: thats why people use dns ;)
<_ruben> then again .. at 60Mbps it's going fairly quick
<_ruben> henkjan: restrictive outbound firewall using ip addresses :/
<alphanum> Hello. Pici referred me to your channel.
<alphanum> He said you guys were keen on ec2.
<alphanum> I am looking for an ubuntu vpn ami, but am unsure which to pick
<alphanum> rather, how to set it up
 * alphanum waits
<_ruben> that's usualy the best approach indeed, wait :)
<_ruben> (no ec2 experience here)
<alphanum> :)
<alphanum> It's like a hunting session, really--have you ever seen animal planet?
<alphanum> The lioness waits hours on end for a lone zebra to drink from a lake?
<_ruben> ;)
<alphanum> Upon building a VPN w/ ec2, how easy is it to identify that you're connecting through it?
<alphanum> Taftse, FACEFOX, are you keen on ec2?
<Taftse> sorry ?
<Taftse> ec2 ?
<Taftse> alphanum, what you talking about ?
<alphanum> amazon web services?
<Taftse> ok
<alphanum> So, is anyone keen on ec2?
<alphanum> hi Jak2000
<alphanum> are you inactive?
<alphanum> hi marrusl
<Pici> alphanum: This channel isn't as busy as #ubuntu is.
<alphanum> I know :(
<alphanum> I'm trying to figure out how to build a vpn via ams
<Pici> alphanum: And to answer your question about the ec2 VPN, just use something to determine your ip address. If it points to the VPN, then your traffic is going through it.
<alphanum> perhaps I should try google again
<alphanum> I mean, I know that but I want to create a vpn via ec2
<erichammond> alphanum: What do you mean "create a vpn via EC2"?
<alphanum> launch a micro instance; ubuntu openvps ami
<erichammond> Do you want to communicate with your EC2 instances via a VPN? communicate with the Internet using a VPN to EC2 as a gateway out of your local firewall? something else?
<alphanum> run traffic from my home comp to aws ec2 vpn
<alphanum> Does that clear things up?
<erichammond> alphanum: The basic process is (1) start an EC2 instance running Ubuntu, (2) install and configure the VPN like you would for any Ubuntu server.
<erichammond> There's no need to try to find an AMI that has VPN pre-installed.
<alphanum> I have never set up a server in my life.
<alphanum> Maybe windows instance suits me more closely?
<erichammond> You have a fun road ahead of you :-)
<erichammond> Probably the wrong channel to offer you that sort of advice.
<alphanum> :(
<alphanum> mind a pm?
<erichammond> alphanum: Here's an old article I wrote providing instructions on how to set up openVPN with EC2 to escape a restricted network: http://alestic.com/2009/05/openvpn-ec2
<erichammond> Karmic is past end-of-life, so you'd need to adapt to a more modern Ubuntu.
<erichammond> There is a lot of documentation available on how to get things done with Ubuntu and Ubuntu servers.  Once you have an EC2 instance running, almost all of it applies.
 * erichammond heads off to the office.
<philipballew_> ubuntu server over windows anyday
<pabelanger> well, that is kinda sucky:$ ls -la | grep glance
<pabelanger> drwx------   2 glance   glance    4096 Apr 26 16:19 glance
<pabelanger> not even rw permission for the group
<uvirtbot> New bug: #989241 in nova (main) "Give nova group read permissions nova files / directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989241
<uvirtbot> New bug: #989242 in nova (main) "Add adm group to /var/log/nova" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989242
<uvirtbot> New bug: #989243 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989243
 * michael_tn waves, good day all
<michael_tn> i'm spinning up a new maas build and having a bit of trouble
<michael_tn> went through the config and it looks like dnsmasq is not getting configured, the config is all pounded out
<robbiew> michael_tn: did you install maas-dhcp?
<michael_tn> apt-get install maas-dhcp
<michael_tn> answered the on screen prompts with my network info
<michael_tn> but end up with fully commented out /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<robbiew> hmm
<michael_tn> nod, what i said too :-)
<robbiew> RoAkSoAx: any ideas? ^
<roaksoax> michael_tn: a fully commented out? can you pastebinit
<michael_tn> sure
<roaksoax> thanks
<michael_tn> http://pastebin.com/aMxdKh70
<roaksoax> michael_tn: ah
<roaksoax> michael_tn: ok, I was confused
<roaksoax> michael_tn: so dnsmasq gets configured but it does why using a template, not /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<michael_tn> hmmm?
<roaksoax> michael_tn: it uses /etc/cobbler/dnsmasq.template
<michael_tn> ok
<michael_tn> lemme look
<michael_tn> ok
<michael_tn> that looks correct :-)
<robbiew> RoAkSoAx: but I thought cobbler generated /etc/dnsmasq.conf from the template
<robbiew> does he need to run a `maas-import-iso`?
<robbiew> maas-import-iso*s* :/
<michael_tn> its running now
<michael_tn> still running
<pabelanger> Well, this is not good. Nova's logging system has DEBUG level logs enabled by default.  Not a good default level for a production box
<pabelanger> looks like a bug in nova's log.py code
<michael_tn> i'll let it finish and restart and see its state
<michael_tn> thanks guys!
<michael_tn> i'll check back in tomorrow :-)
<roaksoax> robbiew: noep, dnsmasq ships a commented out config file per se
<roaksoax> robbiew: maas-provision just tells dnsmasq to use the "template" config file
<robbiew> oh
<robbiew> command line?
<robbiew> gotcha...so it passes the "template" file as the config file
<robbiew> got it
<roaksoax> yes
<uvirtbot> New bug: #989263 in samba (main) "package samba-common-bin 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: podproces instalovaný post-installation skript vrátil chybový status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989263
<drecute> does sudo postconf -e 'home_mailbox = Maildir/' mean that Maildir is chosen as default mailbox format or it just specifies a directory?
<roaksoax> robbiew: my bad, it does use the template to generate a new /etc/dnsmasq.conf, idk why I thought it just passed the template as a config file
<robbiew> :)
 * robbiew figured you might have changed it, as I recall it doing that when I was playing with it
<robbiew> no worries
<robbiew> again, I think you have to run maas-import-isos after installing maas-dhcp
<robbiew> that triggers the cobbler reload...or whatever it's called
<roaksoax> robbiew: yes, it has to be run, as itruns 'cobbler sync'
<drecute> i want mails to be stored in a cifs mounted filesystem. How do I do this?
<roaksoax> robbiew: what it does do though, is that it uses a cobbler hosts file (with dnsname, mac, ip) and the template sources from there
<robbiew> ack
<robbiew> drecute: I suggest trying http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask
<robbiew> RoAkSoAx: did you catch my email about https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral/releases/precise/
<robbiew> who creates those?...as we need a newer one ;)
<hallyn> stgraber: I'm about to push 0.8.0~rc1-4ubuntu1 to quantal.  I expect to have 0.8.0-rc2-based from debian soon, so it won't stay long...  but anyway, if you'd like to take a look first, pls let me know
<hallyn> (it's at http://people.canonical.com/~serge/lxc_0.8.0~rc1-4ubuntu1.dsc, freshly rsync'ed)
<flaccid> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/ only seems to be daily, where is final?
<flaccid> smoser: any idea when final precise AMIs available?
<drecute> robbiew: ok
<drecute> robbiew: hoping to get an answer
<robbiew> utlemming: ^^
<robbiew> flaccid: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<flaccid> ah right thanks, bit weird how thats not linked to from http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/
<erichammond> robbiew: Perhaps it's worth having a short UDS session or hallway discussion to talk about how to make AMI ids easier to find and use.
<robbiew> erichammond: amen to that :)
<robbiew> erichammond: I suggest just pulling utlemming and smoser aside and discussing it...b/c right now, we can't set the length of UDS sessions...all fixed :/
 * robbiew notes this is a wishlist for UDS scheduling :)
<erichammond> I'm going to plug hiding 32-bit and instance-store unless the user specifically clicks to request seeing them.  If a new user wants to run Ubuntu on EC2, there's really just one AMI id needed right now for each region (Ubuntu 12.04 Precise, 64-bit, EBS boot) and making them dig for it in a list of dozens is cruel.
<robbiew> agreed
<flaccid> did they just use the builds from the 24th for the final ? noticing the datestamps on these images
<henkjan> flaccid: yep
<flaccid> yeek i could of released MCIs already, ah wells i will just do today, thanks
<SpamapS> flaccid: "MCI" ?
 * SpamapS remembers when that was a phone company
<flaccid> yeah http://support.rightscale.com/21-Community/RightScale_OSS#Ubuntu_MultiCloud_Images
<flaccid> i'll update the alph2 ones to final
<eftepede> Hi.
<eftepede> I have ubuntu-server 11.10. Tried to do release-upgrade to 12.04, but since it's OpenVZ guest on host with 2.6.18, everything just broke down.
<eftepede> Is there anything I can do?
<eftepede> With most of my software I get:
<eftepede> irssi: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0)
<doctormon> eftepede: Sounds like a binary package didn't get uninstalled correctly.
<eftepede> doctormon: Which one?
<eftepede> libc?
<eftepede> WARNING: this version of the GNU libc requires kernel version^M
<eftepede> 2.6.24 or later. Please upgrade your kernel before installing^M
<eftepede> glibc.^M
<eftepede> it's from screenlog
<doctormon> eftepede: Not sure, hard to tell from here. what's uname -a say?
<eftepede> Linux insomniac 2.6.18-238.9.1.el5.028stab089.1 #1 SMP Thu Apr 14 14:06:01 MSD 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<doctormon> eftepede: reboot server, use newer kernel.
<eftepede> I can't.
<eftepede> It's kernel on OpenVZ host.
<eftepede> Not my local server.
<eftepede> And I can't access OpenVZ host.
<doctormon> eftepede: Then you're buggered I shouldn't wonder. you don't have ssh access?
<eftepede> I have.
<eftepede> Machine is not rebooted.
<doctormon> The reboot command wouldn't reboot? or it would reboot in a way that would break?
<eftepede> I suppose reboot is not a good idea now.
<eftepede> Machine won't start properly, I guess.
<doctormon> Do you have much invested in it? Upgrading without being able to reboot = bad idea.
<eftepede> Not sure if I understand you correctly. I have the 'ability' to reboot.
<eftepede> I'm just worried, that system is too broken to start properly.
 * RoyK is tired and wants his servers and network to work a bit better
<eftepede> My only idea now is to manualy change sources.
<doctormon> RoyK: Have you tried putting the ethernet wires in diluted metal shavings? ;-)
<eftepede> But will it perform a downgrade?
<doctormon> eftepede: No, downgrade your machine manually if you have to. There isn't an automatic way to downgrade but if you spend all night on it, it can be done.
<doctormon> eftepede: Or just accept that you've messed it up and try to recover a fresh install (somehow)
<eftepede> I can't - it's shell server for ~50 users, the last thing I want is to reinstall it ;-)
<eftepede> Or maybe: I can, but it's the last option, if everything fails.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #989304 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.9.1-4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989304
<qman__> eftepede, unfortunately, as far as I know, there is no way to roll back an upgrade
<qman__> you must manually remove and reinstall the old versions
<qman__> which is a huge task for an entire server that's been upgraded
<qman__> you should never do a release upgrade on a server that 1) isn't backed up 2) is in production 3) you don't have physical access to
<qman__> and virtualization always throws another wrench in
<SpamapS> utlemming: hey, I think I can say this with confidence after a few days.. the S3 mirrors are *fast*
<eftepede> qman__: I know the basics, really ;-) a) I have backed up most important things; b) it's my private machine on which I have some shell accounts for my friends, so it's just kind of 'production'; c) it's hard to have physical access to virtual machine ;-)
<eftepede> Reinstall is still an option - but I want to avoid it.
<qman__> IMO that will be easier
<eftepede> http://pastebin.com/aJxx7GDw - it's when problems starred. Sorry for syntax, it's from screenlog :/
<eftepede> So upgrading libc from 2.13 to 2.15 caused all this.
<qman__> the problem is that running 12.04 means running a kernel much newer than the one you have
<qman__> running your old kernel isn't an option with the right version of libc
<qman__> and running an older version of libc means running lots of other new software won't work either
<eftepede> Yup. Unfortunatelly as I'm not the owner of host machine, I can't upgrade.
<qman__> so, in short, upgrading to 12.04 is not an option
<eftepede> Now I know it ;-)
<eftepede> I didn't know, that 2.6.18 will be too old and I need 2.6.25
<eftepede> s/25/24/
<qman__> the only way to restore your system is to remove all upgraded packages, and reinstall the packages they replaced
<qman__> 12.04 actually runs 3.2
<qman__> though that libc doesn't depend on such a new kernel, other things probably do
<eftepede> Yes, I know. I have lot non-virtualized machines on 11.10 at work and I know, that they're using 3.x
<qman__> 2.6.18 is _really_ old though
<qman__> even ubuntu 8.04 is running 2.6.24
<eftepede> I'm aware of that, too. Maybe I can ask OpenVZ-host owner to upgrade.
<eftepede> But it will be followed by reboot of all virtual machines, mine included.
<eftepede> And I'm really afraid to reboot mine ;-)
<qman__> it's probably hosed either way
<doctormon> qman__: Agreed
<qman__> only way I can see of fixing it is to boot a live environment and chroot, then go through manual dependency hell to downgrade
<qman__> hours of work at best
<doctormon> Although you'll want to eat your own foot that do it again ;-)
<eftepede> I need to choose, if I want to have hours of this hell or days of hell restoring users accounts ;-)
<eftepede> As my /home was not backed up and users were aware of this, I don't care about data.
<eftepede> But they'll want their accounts back
<qman__> keep in mind also that it won't be what it was before
<doctormon> eftepede: And you might have run out of coffee by the end.
<eftepede> The worst thing is, I have last cigarette and it's 2:00 am here, so I can't but another box ;-)
<qman__> unless you've got a comprehensive list of all packages that you upgraded from, and all packages that you upgraded to, you're probably going to spend days, not hours
<qman__> if not weeks
<eftepede> But: I'm not afraid of that manual dependency hell. I'm working as system administrator, so it's kinda 'funny' problem for me to solve. Reinstall is just too easy. It MUST be the way to get thins working again ;-)
<eftepede> s/thins/things/
<qman__> it's always possible, the question is if it's worth it
<eftepede> And "I work as", excuse my bad grammar.
<qman__> and in my opinion, and I'm guessing doctormon's as well, it's not nearly worth it
<qman__> you've very seriously broken it with no easy way back
<eftepede> Ok, I'll figure out what to do tomorrow. I'll consult with my ubuntu-sysadmins at work (I'm mostly involed with *BSD systems) and decide, which way to choose.
<eftepede> Thanks your guys for your time and opinions, take care ;-)
<doctormon> qman__: Agreed, I know I'd rather walk a 1,000 miles to the data center, put on burglar outfit, sky hook my way in to the building and get access to the machine.
<doctormon> eftepede: good night and good luck!
<eftepede> Tx, bye.
#ubuntu-server 2012-04-27
<Takyoji> Anyone have a sane option of closing an active computer session on another system, when the same account is authenticated into on another workstation? (of an LDAP setup)
<Takyoji> Or some way to rid of lingering lock file madness of Firefox and LibreOffice
<owh> Hello all. I'm running an 8.04.4 and I've just come out of the good end of a hack scare. I saw fetchmail su success in my logs, only to realise that this was related to a reboot. I don't think the server has been compromised, but would like some suggestions on what tools to use to scan binaries etc. The next question is, are there any recommendations on intrusion detection tools?
<flaccid> owh: i'd just upgrade it from 8.04 which has known vulns and then use ossec
<owh> flaccid: "just upgrade" is not quite so trivial as there are a range of services running on that machine. There is a project in place to rebuild the machine with the current LTS, but that's not going to happen any time soon, but thanks for the comment.
<flaccid> not sure what else you could do if you are not happy with the pkg versions in that release..
<owh> No, I'm happy enough, I'm just looking for recommendations to scan the server for any "tweaked" binaries and a recommendation for an intrusion detection system.
<nick58b> owh: rkhunter and chkrootkit?
<nick58b> owh: aide works well on ubuntu for ids
<owh> Excellent, I'll have a squiz. Thanks nick58b
<owh> Hmm, rkhunter is before it happens as you need to populate the database with your current system. Sort of like the first tool you install :)
<nick58b> aide is going to be the same way
<owh> Is there anything that checks against the ubuntu repository for example?
<nick58b> clamav might be able to detect malicious files
<nick58b> not sure
<owh> Well, I only ever install binaries from the repository so if we start with the assumption that they have not been compromised, then any change of a binary should be "simple" to detect.
<[7hunderbird]> I was wondering if anyone knew how to write to the hybridfox db (I think it's a sqlite db)
<owh> I suppose I could download all packages, unpack them one for one, and compare them.
<owh> [7hunderbird]: You can use any number of sqlite libraries.
<[7hunderbird]> I was thinking of creating a script that grabs my credentials from a search result API and then inserts them into hybridfox's db for me so I don't have to manually copy and paste them myself
<[7hunderbird]> right but I don't know which db to use, so far I've not been able to determine where it stores it
<owh> I don't understand. You just told us that the database was an sqlite database.
<[7hunderbird]> I know the general vacinity on my mac os x box.
<[7hunderbird]> owh:  I said "I think it's a sqlite db"
<[7hunderbird]> that's an assumption
<owh> use the find command to locate the actual file.
<owh> Under OSX, which BTW has nothing to do with Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Virtual, you can use a tool written by a friend of mine called Keyboard Maestro to automate the copy and paste.
<[7hunderbird]> hybridfox is cross platform
<[7hunderbird]> and I was looking for a room to get some ideas and feedback
<[7hunderbird]> searches online provided these rooms as possibilities
<uvirtbot> New bug: #989329 in irqbalance (main) "package irqbalance 0.56-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989329
<uvirtbot> New bug: #989355 in maas (main) "Unable to create Node: timed out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989355
<RoyK> hi
<RoyK> where's the kvm/libvirt config stored?
<RoyK> I have one machine with a set of VMs and now that died, I need to move it to another - mounting the nfs volume with the VMs isn't hard, but I want to move the config too
<Gallomimia> ohnoes a new release
<ihashacks> RoyK: /var/lib/libvirt
<RoyK> no, seems /etc/libvirt
<ihashacks> whoops, was looking at my CentOS box.
<ihashacks> And actually the networks are in /var/lib/libvirt/network
<Gallomimia> so, has anyone tried the new release i see for the first time today?
<three18ti_> so, still no avahi usb image, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/AvahiBoot
<three18ti_> how do I get MAAS running on a machine that doesn't support PXE Boot?  Is it possible?
<bigjools> I thought you could boot from a CD, not sure where that stands though
<Ztane> in ec2+instance store, is it possible to use all the ephemeral disk space on the root partition?
<three18ti_> well...  When you run the ubuntu installer you can "add" the node to MAAS, but it immediately shuts down the machine.  When you go to "accept and provision" as I understand, it should WoL and boot the machine but since the BIOS doesn't support WoL/PXE, there's a link to the AvahiBoot, but all the wiki page says is "when we have a usb image"
<three18ti_> I know the thing was just released today, so maybe I need to see !patience... ;)
<bigjools> possibly :)
<bigjools> you might need to ping Daviey later when he's around
<three18ti_> mmkay.  worth a shot.  any idea what hours he keeps?
<bigjools> he's Uk-based
<three18ti_> cool, thanks.  I'm in Denver, so I'll need to stay up late or get up early...  Not a morning person... :)
<bigjools> oh there's other guys on the East Coast you get talk to as well
<bigjools> smoser
<Ztane> maybe it is possible to to reroot the m1.small instance to use the 160GB disk as the primary partition
<three18ti_> thanks bigjools.
<BlendedByI> Any thoughts on NFS vs GFS2 for a master/master FS?
<three18ti_> hmmm...  trying to upgrade a server from 11.10 to 12.04.  most have gone smoothly, except one... getting this error http://paste.scsys.co.uk/195274 any ideas?
<three18ti_> long day of upgrades, had a couple with this issue, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905494 tried same because WTF not...  issue is probably staring me in the face buuut I don't see it.
<Ztane> three18ti_: well you have that line in apt sources list; it seems http://us.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/ only contians some old hardy cruft
<three18ti_> thanks hash-tag duh.  most of my upgrades have gone smoothly today, but a couple have gone sideways in a hurry...  Whatever, better than the RHEL upgrades the other week. I F*** hate RHEL/ rpm based distros...  too much headache.
<three18ti_> anyway, thanks for helping with my easy problem.
<three18ti_> ^^ that was for you Ztane.
<uvirtbot> three18ti_: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<three18ti_> herp-a-derp http://i.imgur.com/3MN4f.gif thanks uvirtbot
<three18ti_> ^help
<uvirtbot> three18ti_: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<three18ti_> ^commands
<uvirtbot> three18ti_: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<gvandeweyer> Should the 'do-release-upgrade' command be working already without the -d switch to upgrade to 12.04 lts server? or is the release delayed somehow?
<_ruben> iirc, -d will be required until 12.04.1, unless you (re)configure update-manager to not only install LTS
 * _ruben reboots his buildhost into 12.04 .. fingers crossed
<feisar> when running an Ubuntu server what's the official way to get notified when critical updates and/or restarts are needed?
<ruben23> hi guys i have a couple of cronjob on my linux serer but suddenly appears how do i check if someone delete it or play with it what hsould be my first step guys any help..?
<ogra_> feisar, log out, log in again and read the motd thats displayed at login time
<ogra_> it tells you how many packages can be upgraded, how many are security updates etc
<goddard> how can i clear space from my boot partition?
<dob> why is do-release-upgrade not working with my 10.04 server?
<dob> I want to upgrade to 12.04
<ogra_> automatic LTS to LTS updates will only be enabled for 12.04.1
<ogra_> you have to use -d if you want it already
<dob> So it's currently not official supported?
<dob> What will be the release date of 12.04.1
<dob> ?
<ogra_> its supported but since there are thousands and thousands (and thousands) of enterprise ubuntu server installs out there, it is held back until all remaining bugs have been shaken out
<ogra_> the release data is on the precise release schedule (on the ubuntu wiki)
<lynxman-> morning o/
<dob> ogra_: Thank u. Then I have time until July :-)
<ogra_> well, you can indeed help finding the remaining bugs :)
<goddard> good to know
<blendedbychris> anyone around… i have a hyper-v ubuntu vm and am getting both /dev/sda and /dev/hda of the same drive
<dpkingma> Hello everyone!! I'm looking for a Juju Charm for MongoDB v2.0+
<dpkingma> Anyone with experience for that?
<dpkingma> Echo...
<Ztane> uec 64 bit precise image on ec2: some apt keyrings were missing :(
<Ztane> http://pastebin.com/1D7zFx0W
<Ztane> how to fix?
<ryannathans> dnsmasq is running with the SAME config BEFORE 12.04. It will not return DNS queries. ubuntu-server.
<ryannathans> what do I do to fix dnsmasq?
<ftpd> qman__: FYI: I'm up&running now.
<ftpd> qman__: I've moved to another OpenVZ node, with 2.6.32
<ftpd> qman__: And update was able to continue.
<ftpd> qman__: Thanks again for your advices.
<brainysmurf> I have some emails that I'm sending from my server and I'm getting a 554 relay access denied
<brainysmurf> I don't understand why I would be getting a relay access denied when I'm sending an email
<ryannathans> How does one set up dnsmasq on 12.04? It is no longer working since upgrading.
<ryannathans> for DNS forwarding
<smoser> three18ti, you can just turn the machine on at the appropriate time. ie, sneaker-net-power-control
<Captain_Proton> I have a strange problem I have a 10.04 server running a simple lamp. All of a sudden the networks drops and after a short time it comes back up a have replace the nic and test the router all seem fine. Any thoughts
<ryannathans> Captain_Proton: realtek network chip yah?
<Captain_Proton> not sure and it in a shut down state so I have to wait till it comes back up
<ryannathans> if it's realtek, i've had that problem, you need to go to realrek.com.tw and get the *latest* driver and install it every kernel upgrade
<Captain_Proton> did you have that get go or was it something that happened just one day out of the blue?
<ryannathans> both on two different machines
<Captain_Proton> this thing was running like a champ for at-lest 2 yrs then last week this started
<ryannathans> Captain_Proton: sounds like my dnsmasq.
<ryannathans> upgrade to 12.04. Bam it's dead.
<ryannathans> no one seems to be able to help
<ruben23> guys help me is there a process here that runs 1 Pm or 1am time..? everyday..? i confuse..tahnks------>http://pastebin.com/ih5b0qph
<Captain_Proton> ruben23, I took a look first off you have some that run all the time no breaks that can not be good for cpu, you have a few that cold run at those time
<Captain_Proton> ruben23, check the forum post out http://forums.hostsearch.com/showthread.php?2693-Crontab-explained that may help figure out what going on
<Captain_Proton> ruben23, that a good asterisk call center system I really like it and if you need support there parent company is really good
<maruq> hi guys.
<maruq> just booted a 12.04 server on ec2 (us-east-1) & am having trouble getting to one of the apt servers
<maruq> did an apt-get update
<maruq> seems to time out whenever I try to get a package from: Connecting to us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com (10.250.142.223)]
<_ruben> maruq: seems to be an internal (to ec2) mirror
<maruq> @_ruben yep, the 10.250.142.223 would be an internal IP
<maruq> I can't ping it from the node, but then it could just be that the ports aren't open
<_ruben> so it's an (internal) ec2 issue
<maruq> when I retry, I get another mirror & it pulls down from there
<maruq> @_ruben well, internal DNS isn't guaranteed on AWS (you lose it on shutdown, etc)
<maruq> it could be that a node has been changed & not pushed to apt sources yet, etc
<maruq> I would probably suggest moving to Elastic IPs / Elastic Load Balancers if possible, as that way no-one can swap a node in when you shutdown
<maruq> either way, I just thought I'd raise
<maruq> things work if I retry & get a different server
<Ztane> actually how you ought to do this is
<Ztane> to use cname to refer to the canonical name of the elastic ip
<Ztane> bc it will be cheaper
<Ztane> my upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 failed,
<Ztane> apache2.2-common did not finish configuring,
<_ruben> hrm .. what would be the intented successor of ia32-libs on precise? given the multiarch stuff?
<Ztane> trying dpkg --configure apache2 gives me error "module reqtimeout does not exist"
<Ztane> however I do not find any references to it in any of the configs
<Ztane> and there exists mod_reqtimeout.so in apache libdir
<Ztane> http://pastebin.com/FBDZbwXK
<Ztane> any ideas?
<Ztane> ok: I was missing reqtimeout.load file in configs!!
<Ztane> mods-available
<Ztane> that is just silly
<Ztane> touched reqtimeout.load and reqtimeout.conf and apache configuration works
<Ztane> that must be like the worst diagnostics ever
<maruq> Ztane: haha, well, at least you solved it ;)
<Eno_> Hello, anyone experienced grub issues with Xen on 12.04?
<husien> hello guys!  what the command code for searching all php.ini file in my ubuntu 11.10?
<Pici> husien: find / -name "php.ini"
<Pici> husien: but its probably in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini or /etc/php5/cli/php.ini depending on which you want.
<Eno_> use find /etc/ it will be way faster...
<husien> Pici,  BIG thanks!!!!!....
<RoyK> g'day
<Ztane> is there something silly in UEC images or ec2-bundle-vol that removes crt, pem, id_dsa etc from instance images??
<hallyn> utlemming: do you release any debian amis?
<hallyn> (or, is there any particular source you use for debian ami's, if you ever use them?)
<utlemming> hallyn: nope, the debian folks do that on their own
<hallyn> do they have an official id one should trust?
<utlemming> http://wiki.debian.org/Cloud/AmazonEC2Image?highlight=%28ami%29
<utlemming> righscale looks to be the ones doing the spinning of them
<Ztane> wtf seriously, all *.pem files were removed from the image built using ec2-bundle-vol?
<hallyn> utlemming: great, thanks
<Ztane> or is this now some fine "ubuntu" default "feature" in 12.04 :S
<hallyn> ztane: not that i know of at any rate
<Ztane> hallyn: seems to be a feature in ec2-bundle-vol or some config...
<Ztane> I mounted the resulting image, and none of the .pem files were rsynced
<hallyn> huh
<hallyn> utlemming: ^ known to you?
<Ztane> https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=84085 I think they changed something in the image rsync, maybe we sohuld really be using euca tools :(
<utlemming> hallyn, Ztane: not know to me, but it doesn't surprise me. The tools try to remove the identity of the server, and certs can be used in the server's identity.
<Ztane> yeah the last post in that url explains what is happening. Quite a change :S
<hallyn> utlemming: thanks
<utlemming> &$%^#$^! if that post is right, then it strips out even the system library pem files
<Ztane> yes
<Ztane> it is right, it did
<utlemming> good god, that's insane
<Ztane> even the ec2 .pem file :D
<resno> utlemming: please watch your &$%^#$^! language!
<Ztane> resno: I think in this case it is appropriate :D
<resno> Ztane: you're likely right
<resno> i just wanted a reason to retype it
<utlemming> lol
 * utlemming files a support case with Amazon
<Ztane> hmm
<utlemming> the effect is that it makes the AMI's insecure. By stripping out the sysem pem files, all SSL trust is gone
<hallyn> utlemming: i love insecurity through security
<hallyn> (i guess it's in-authentication through security)
<Ztane> I think it is time to convert my image build system to use eucatools
<webjames> does anyone know when 12.04 will be available for micro instances?
<Ztane> so funny that if you install ec2-ami-tools, it also installs the aws cert as a pem file :D and it is then removed on subsequent bundles :D
<utlemming> webjames: it is now
<webjames> utlemming cheers - i'll go have a look
<webjames> utlemming - so it is, great! thanks guys!
<utlemming> its pretty ironic that they remove id_{d,r}sa files, yet leave id_ecdsa files
<Ztane> hohoho :D
<Ztane> utlemming: hmm I just realized what caused this too: http://pastebin.com/1D7zFx0W :D :D :D
 * cwillu_at_work removes Ztane's emoticon privileges
 * utlemming refrains from responding to keep from getting banned
 * resno bans utlemming anyway
<resno> why am i banning you?
<Ztane> magic security. No wonder things did not work here and there ...
<Ztane> 190 pem files were removed, all of them.
<Ztane> including eucatools and ec2-ami-tools installed amazon certs.
<utlemming> I think that that filter should break just about every distribution, or at least make them somewhat wanky. RHEL variants will get their package siging keys ripped out. I haven't looked at a RPM-based distro in nearly a year, but if I recall, their system certs don't end  in .pem.
<Ztane> utlemming: true, and one would think that anyone using ec2-bundle-vol would already know what files to remove and what not
<Ztane> and could write exclude filters for rsync
<Ztane> now, to know what to write as include filters... that is slightly more difficult :D
<utlemming> and they don't remove other files like .der
<goddard> how goes the upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04?
<Ztane> they did not seem to have any switch for turning this on / off
<resno> goddard: 10.04 to 12.04?
<Eno_> LTS to LTS
<arosales> utlemming: jamespage: to confirm do we need a UDS session for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-q-push-to-the-clouds
<smb> smoser, utlemming I never really looked at it as I did not have many machines to set up, but is there a charm for creating a new xen vm host?
<utlemming> arosales: yeah, its looking like we do need a session for that
<arosales> ok, I'll adjust the blueprint
<rbasak> arosales: I wonder if the triage blueprint should be wider than just server? Surely other teams must have the same issues? Maybe it's not practical to coordinate all that though.
<arosales> rbasak: if you directly know of anyone who may be interested please ask them the subscribe.
<arosales> s/the/to/
<rbasak> I don't know of anyone in particular
<arosales> rbasak: but, yes I agree with you others may be intersted.
<arosales> the good thing is Ursinha will also be there and she has a good pulse on server and desktop bug process.
<rbasak> Great!
<rbasak> EOD now, have a great weekend everyone!
<Ursinha> :)
<blendedbychris> anyone have a good how-to for creating your own mirror for ubuntu apt?
<sander__> Does people upgrading from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS have any major problems with the upgrade?
<RamJett> Is there a way I can skip RAID and lvm in the initramfs. I have a 5.9T /dev/md0 with a lvm on top with 12 SAS drives. It never comes up clean at boot and is driving me crazy. I have to physically pull all 12 drives. Then boot the box. They are hot swap so I just plug them in and they all come up .. then I mount.
<patdk-wk> RamJett, sounds like you need a delay
<patdk-wk> that is documented
<patdk-wk> so that you can make sure all disks are spunup
<RamJett> I would love to know where I can get more info. I've been asking everyday here. I have 2 of these boxes and it drive me crazy. I just don't know where to start to modify the initramfs. I've only started using Ubuntu this past year. I've been using Gentoo for the past 11 and Slackware before that
<RamJett> So where is it documents so I can do some test. I haven't been able to find anything
<Takyoji> Is there any way to change the setting of the least functional harddrives for a RAID to not be considered degraded?
<Takyoji> There's a 3-disk RAID-1, and one may have failed, yet it complains of booting in a degraded state, even though it has 2 functional drives.
<patdk-wk> well, is everything 100% perfect?
<RamJett> Takyoji: Remove the failed drive from the array     # mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --fail /dev/sdx  ... then mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --remove /dev/sdx  .. of course change the /dev/md0 to your array and /dev/sdx to the failed drive. At least that is where I would start
<RamJett> But not sure how you have the RAD 1 with 3 disks setup
<Everyday> Anyone available to answer some questions about the cloud service?
<tarvid> upgrade of dhcp server failed
<SpamapS> Everyday: what is "the cloud service" ?
<SpamapS> RamJett: btw, RAID1 with 3 disks just means one is a hot spare.
<Everyday> SpamapS we are a hosting provider looking for a way to deploy a public cloud
<Everyday> currently testing cloudstack from citrix and onapp.  wondering if there is a similar product with ubuntu
<SpamapS> Everyday: You want openstack.
<SpamapS> Everyday: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure
<Everyday> Yes, that is what I gather from looking around.  Just trying to see where it all comes together
<Debro> Can i run server on pc without video card...?
<SpamapS> Debro: yes, we do that all the time with ARM boards
<Debro> SpamapS, my video card died today on Compal FL90.. :(
<Everyday> SpamapS is this a "turn key" similar to cloudstack and onapp or do we need to build a client interface, etc?
<Debro> SpamapS, how i now what i need write and how i can connect to pc remotely
<KM0201> Debro: you'll need to set up SSH on the laptop most likely (at least i think thats a laptop)
<KM0201> Debro: can you hook it up to an external display for af ew minutes?  because if it's not already set up, that will be fairly difficult.
<Debro> KM0201, no i have just motherboard ram and cpu..
<Debro> KM0201, and HDD :)
<KM0201> Debro: ah.. well, that makes it more difficult.
<Debro> KM0201, i dont have cash for new video card and i dont think it is worth buying it so i think what can i do with that pc..
<Debro> KM
<SpamapS> Everyday: OpenStack has a dashboard
<KM0201> Debro: but you're still gonna need a display of some sort (at least thats the only way I know how) to set up the server
<KM0201> after the server is set up, it can run headless
<Debro> KM0201, to boot up it wont need any installed video card..? cause i cant boot windows..
<KM0201> no, it won't, but.. to install it you'll need a display of some sort
<Debro> KM0201, ok i can try to use broken video card, but it shows me 6-9 small screens  :P
<KM0201> Debro: well, thats a start
<Debro> mmm.. will server support usb video card?
<Debro> KM0201, so with SSH i can access server from my other PC with ubuntu..?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> but it will be all command line..a re you wanting to run a remote GUI?
<Debro> KM0201, and all will be just comandline or i can get som GUI also?
<Debro> It would be nice to run some GUI
<Debro> KM0201, do you now where to find good manuals for all that i must do..?
<KM0201> you can get a GUI, but.. agaoin, thats gonna take some more work... you need to do some reading on running ubuntu server
<KM0201> Debro: google.. that's the best suggestion i can make
<Debro> :D
<Debro> ok
<Debro> do you have GUI name?
<tarvid> service isc-dhcp-server start
<tarvid> start: Job failed to start
<tarvid> new syntax? added }} at the end of dhcpd.conf and life is good
<cwillu_at_work> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in precise
<cwillu_at_work> !info glibc-2.15
<ubottu> Package glibc-2.15 does not exist in precise
 * cwillu_at_work stabs
<cwillu_at_work> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10 (precise), package size 3699 kB, installed size 9105 kB
<tim[1]> hi
<tim[1]> I got a question regarding ubuntu server, i want to install a GUI on my ubuntu server, how can i do that?
<tim[1]> anyone?
<Patrickdk> tim, install ubuntu-desktop
<tim[1]> I just searched on the internet, and found a command: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, so I hope that will do it, and thanks for the suggestion ^^
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> There's no release notes for 11.10->12.04 yet. :(
<uncommitted> is this the appropriate place to ask about an nfs/ldap issue that's driving me bonkers? :)
<greppy> uncommitted: it might be, you can ask, if someone can answer, they will :)
<uncommitted> okay, so i've got an NFS share that a few of us use, wer'e in a group called "siteops" and the shared directory has 771 permissions. When I first log into the server, I can access this directory just fine. However, after about 20 minutes I can not longer access the directory. Like the group permissions somehow expire.
<uncommitted> restarting nscd doesn't seem to make any difference
<pipegeek> Hi, folks.
<pipegeek> Has anyone successfully preseeded the precise debian-installer yet?  I'm having a heck of a time figuring out why mirror/http/hostname is being ignored.
<pipegeek> I'd love to see the source to choose-mirror :)
<pipegeek> not from trunk, but specifically the version used in precise
<pipegeek> I'm not sure where to look
<pipegeek> it doesn't seem to be in the debian-installer source package
<pipegeek> heh.  Because it's a separate package.  whew
<Psi-Jack> Ermm.\
<Psi-Jack> precise "debian" installer?
<pipegeek> Psi-Jack: Yes, the installer for ubuntu server is called "debian-installer"
<Pici> and alternate, (and minimal?) too.
<pipegeek> Psi-Jack: And the version in precise seems to ignore d-i mirror/http/hostname
<pipegeek> and /directory
<pipegeek> which makes it impossible to specify which mirror to use.
<pipegeek> I'm trying to figure out why
<pipegeek> I've now got my hands on the choose-mirror source
<pipegeek> but if someone who's run into this before wanted to chime in, I"d be much obliged
<Psi-Jack> I dunno. heh. I'm waiting on release notes for the upgrade process for 11.10 and 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS
#ubuntu-server 2012-04-28
<RamJett> On an new install 12.04 LTS. Is there a way in grub, pre-boot, to force keyboard somehow. System drops to intramfs, says continuing md sync, but I get no keyboard. The box only has usb.
<SpamapS> RamJett: your BIOS doesn't detect the USB keyboard?
<SpamapS> RamJett: usually the kernel will pick it up tho
<RamJett> Yes, keyboard works fine until initramfs loads
<three18ti__> what's the default username and password for MAAS nodes?
<ruben23>  hi guys when this script will run..? 1 22,2 * * 0 /usr/share/astguiclient/ADMIN_adjust_GMTnow_on_leads.pl --debug --postal-code-gmt
<koolhead17> hu all
<koolhead17> *hi
<three18ti_> or, how do I get into my newly provisioned node?
<RoyK> three18ti_: I've seen a few questions about it, and to be honest, I don't know, but googling maas passwd, it gives a few hints
<three18ti_> thanks RoyK,
<three18ti_> problem is I don't think that helps me... or if it does, I'm not sure what to do with that information...  This seems to be to reset the password to login to the maas web interface, I
<three18ti_> I'm trying to login to a node that I provisioned though.
<ruben23>  hi guys cronjobs are dependent..? on my ubuntu server time and date right..?
<patdk-lap> yep
<ruben23>  patdk-lap: my serer is EDT and my current time is PHT... is this means i need to interpret it as inverted time..
<koffel> hello
<three18ti_> hello.
<koffel> heya three
<linocisco> any zentyal expert? as #zentyal channel is not active
<airtonix> linocisco: no expert, but we use it at work. what's the matter
<airtonix> it leaves alot to be desired but there's nothing better
<gartral> where is the md5 sum for the server iso?
<wiherek> Hi
<wiherek> i have a problm\
<wiherek> was trying to set up Varnish
<wiherek> and got it running like crazy, using all my RAM
<wiherek> (6GB)
<wiherek> so got messages that bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<wiherek> now the process is still running, I cant connect via ssh
<wiherek> and cant even reboot it from the solusVM panel
<wiherek> is there something I =could do?
<just-a-visitor> @gartal http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<just-a-visitor> Sorry @gartral http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<wiherek> hi again
<wiherek> how can i force kill a process? something more brutal than pkill - I am out of memory and cant execute pkill
<StevenR> kill -9 PID ?
<StevenR> (-9 is really really kill it, don't even ask nicely)
<linocisco> airtonix, I have two HDD, one is 250 GB with zentyal installed , another 500GB is recently added, I want to share 500GB among workgroup widnows clients as network drive. dont know how to do
<Nafallo> pkill -KILL
<john_doe> After I upgraded my server, I can't get postgrey to listen on ipv4. How can I control this?
<linocisco> airtonix, hi
<zastaph> I followed http://www.php2s.com/linux/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-for-desktops-servers-running-10-04-or-11-10.html to upgrade LTS 10 to LTS 12, but cat /etc/issue and other means to check for version all shows maverick
<zastaph> also I had to set Prompt from lts to normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades for it to actually run
<zastaph> which kinda tells me it couldnt detect 12.04 lts ?
<zastaph_> disconnected :( if anyone answered
<albert23> zastaph_: lts to lts upgrades will only be offered after the 12.04.1 release, end of July
<zastaph_> ok
<zastaph_> i wonder what it actually did, it took some time
<zastaph_> maybe it just reinstalled itself :)
<hlan> I'm testing precise and /etc/rc.local doesn't seem to run anymore...
<hlan> I need /etc/rc.local to start instance specific custom daemons on startup
<hlan> has /etc/rc.local been deprecated or something?
<albert23> zastaph_: As you switched from lts to normal upgrades, you probably really did the upgrade to maverick
<zastaph_> albert23, ok I messed up :) I'm gonna install 12.04 from scratch
<albert23> probably the best thing to do now
<albert23> the alternative is to go maverick - natty- oneiric -precise
<aljosa> what's the difference between server and cloud iso?
<hlan> how do I disable an /etc/init script?
<hattorihanzo> hey guys,
<hattorihanzo> how can i test the integrity of my disk?
<hattorihanzo> im not sue i can use smartctl, this is on xen vps (ubuntu 11.10)
<hattorihanzo> i try smartctl on /dev/xvda1 but it says it cant do anything with it
<RoyK> hattorihanzo: smartctl won't check the data, only ask the disk if it thinks everything's ok
<RoyK> hattorihanzo: fsck will check the metadata on the filesystem
<RoyK> hattorihanzo: the actual data isn't checksummed on most filesystems - afaik only btrfs and zfs does that on linux (and zfs only throug fuse)
<Exopalad1n> I imagine the native ZFS module does too, although it isn't entirely complete
<RoyK> it needs to do so if it's doing zfs
<RoyK> but I thought that was pretty fscking far from stable...
<qman__> yeah, I thought it was about on par with the old kernel ntfs module
<qman__> don't let it write to your disks unless you don't care what happens
<RoyK> something like that
<RamJett> Does anyone use software raid 5, 6, or 10 with 4 or more drives and not have a boot problem with it going in degrade almost every reboot? This is starting to really drive me crazy.
<qman__> RamJett, I have a raid 6, 11 + 1 spare
<RamJett> I've setup 12.04 LTS on 4 Dell boxes now .. none work consistently., in fact very rarely. Am I missing something? I can do Gentoo and works perfect.
<qman__> well, I don't know if there's a 12.04 issue, I'm running 10.04
<qman__> but I have lots of raids on lots of different versions without any such issue
<qman__> including a 3 disk raid 5 on 12.04 beta
<RoyK> raid-11?
<RoyK> that's fancy ;)
<RamJett> I think there is a race condition bug in the initramfs, but have not been able get it to work. Have 2 boxes with 12 drives and trying to get raid 6 across all 12. No luck on everything I try
<RoyK> RamJett: booting from raid-[56]?
<RamJett> I boot from a /dev/sda2 ... The raid array is extra storage for nova
<RoyK> IMHO there should be a distinct split between data drives and system drives
<RoyK> s/IMHO/IMO/
<qman__> that's how I do it too, 4GB quantum fireball for /boot and /, 11 disk raid 6 for /home
<RoyK> qman__: sounds reasonable
<Nafallo> depends on the service, surely.
 * RoyK wants data checksumming on ext4
<qman__> would be nice
<qman__> I have experienced silent corruption issues
<RoyK> so have I, on zfs, so zfs pinpointed the corrupt files, but since the filesystem was on hw raid, we had to restore from backup
<qman__> no recourse here, had to recreate the data
<qman__> I do have backups now
<RamJett> Is there a way to skip the raid in the initramfs and just do it after system is up
<RoyK> silent errors are rather bad
<RoyK> RamJett: do you boot off a raid set?
<RamJett> No, raw /dev/sda2
<RoyK> so what happens?
<Nafallo> there is a setting somewhere to allow boot in degraded mode
<RoyK> Nafallo: iirc that's booting *from* a degraded md dev
<RoyK> Nafallo: his rootfs is on a separate partition
<RoyK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Boot_from_Degraded_Disk
<RamJett> but initramfs drops into shell every reboot .. says degrade mode. Yes, the degrade mode setting is set, but still stops and asks .. do you want to boot .. if you doen't answer it drops into shell. The box is in a data center. I don't want to be there for every re-boot
<hattorihanzo> royk: this is a box i just setup, not trying to recover anydata, i've just noticed data being corrupted
<Nafallo> right. that's what I was thinking of.
<RoyK> RamJett: try to boot on a livecd and force a scrub of that raid set
<RoyK> RamJett: scrub as in "echo check > /sys/block/$dev/md/sync_action"
<RoyK> $dev being md0 or something
<RoyK> hattorihanzo: try the same - silent errors are troublesome at best
<RamJett> RoyK : It is a boot problem though . a bug .. if I pull all 12 drives and let it boot .. then plug in when the system is up. All is good
<RoyK> RamJett: yes, but please try to scrub it first, there might be some errors there that the md driver reacts to
<RamJett> RoyK; I can try, just don't thing is the problem. Brand new boxes 3 Dell R515 .. all have the same issue
<RoyK> ouch
<RoyK> double-plus ungood :þ
<RoyK> RamJett: which ubuntu version?
<RamJett> Also a Dell R710 .. same issue
<RamJett> Server 12.04 LTS iso from the 26th
<RoyK> try lucid
<RoyK> precise is still young
<RoyK> lucid is rock stable
<RamJett> yeah it works ok with 10.04 LTS .. but these boxes are going to run OpenStack Essex
<RoyK> then file a bug
<RoyK> RamJett: and if you have paid support for it, canonical may fix it quickly...
<RamJett> RoyK: On this one I would love to pay for the support. Haven't had to pay for any support for many years .. like the 90's . But my company won't pay for anything .. hardly pays for me. I'll see what I can do
<qman__> yeah, it's too soon to expect every bug to have a fix or workaround
<qman__> in a month or two it'll probably be sorted out
<RoyK> RamJett: it's not very expensive...
<JonEdney> Will upgrading my 11.10 server to 12.04 remove my data, or will it just update the OS files?
<JonEdney> I assume it will work as the 12.04 desktop did, but want to be sure.
<RoyK> it won't remove any data
<JonEdney> Thanks RoyK
<vinhdizzo> i just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 server.  now, i get "segmentation fault" when i type "sudo" or "su".  dmesg shows segfault [15775.893368] sudo[4628]: segfault at 500 ip b6ff7741 sp bfad9250 error 4 in libpthread-2.15.so[b6ff2000+17000] .  Any thoughts?
<RoyK> vinhdizzo: probably something rather bad happened - I'd try to boot a live cd to see if things work there
<RoyK> if they do, reinstall
<vinhdizzo> RoyK: as in wipe it clean???
<RoyK> if you can, yes - not the data, though, only system
<vinhdizzo> i have so many configs
<vinhdizzo> i was really hoping not to have to re-install packages and configs
<guntbert> vinhdizzo: you can back up the whole /etc from the live CD
<vinhdizzo> i see
<vinhdizzo> hopefully there is a way to fix
<vinhdizzo> without having to resort to that
<emdub> anyone familiar with preseed/late_command and upstart?  i'm having a problem where a command i am running from my preseed file is failing because the start-stop-daemon is still the "fake" file
<three18ti__> how long should a juju status take to run?  It's been at INFO connecting to environment for close to 15 minutes now.  I do see some traffic running a TCP dump.
<three18ti__> idk... I let `juju status` run for an hour, literally did nothing other than "INFO connecting to env" ...
<three18ti__> 2012-04-28 14:23:13,307 INFO Connecting to environment...
<three18ti__> time now  Sat Apr 28 15:26:13 MDT 2012
<wiherek> hi
<wiherek> im setting up a mailserver. any reason to go with dovecot instead of courier?
<Nafallo> wiherek: security support for one...
<wiherek> what do you mean?
<Nafallo> courier is in universe. it's security support is best effort, community based.
<Nafallo> dovecot is in main, and it's security support is Canonical's security team
<Nafallo> paid for to care for it
<wiherek> ok, thanks
<flaccid> dovecot rules, courier sux, its really that simple :)
<virusuy> dovecot + postfix = success !
<flaccid> agreed
<virusuy> and you love posftix when you have to deal with sendmail config file
<Nafallo> exim
#ubuntu-server 2012-04-29
<JonEdney> Ugh, trying to update to 12.04 LTS via SSH (remote VPS), and the screen is stuck on Configuring console-data
<virusuy> no response ?
<JonEdney> No, it's wanting me to select keymap, but my keyboard isn't responding.
<virusuy> urghhh, any kind of web-console ?
<virusuy> or any other way to interact with your VPS ?
<JonEdney> Yeah, I have console access through my host.
<virusuy> oh, nice then
<virusuy> take a look at your web-console, and see if you can choose your keymap from there
<JonEdney> Alright
<JonEdney> Web console isn't work, but I'm able to log int to a second SSH connection, should I try to restart the install?
<virusuy> uhmm
<JonEdney> It dont seem as there is any damage, Apache is still working properly.
<virusuy> you could do that
<JonEdney> Let's give it a shot!  Worst case scenerio, I reinstall everything!
<virusuy> JonEdney: yeah, but you know, that scenario is not the happiest one
<virusuy> :)
<JonEdney> True it is not.  This VPS has been a project for me, it's my first Linux experience.
<virusuy> oh
<virusuy> a hint
<JonEdney> Nothing really on it, as long as it dont melt I'm happy lol
<virusuy> Lol
<virusuy> a tip
<virusuy> install screen
<virusuy> and use it on this kind of task
<virusuy> it will help you some times, for example, updating and losing your connection
<virusuy> you log-in again and re-connect with your screen (in the screen where your task was running )
<JonEdney> Screen is a program?  I've never heard of it.
<virusuy> yes
<virusuy> let me find you some info
<JonEdney> Let me search for it in the software centre
<virusuy> It's available on official repositories
<virusuy> http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/screen/
<virusuy> here's man page for Screen
<JonEdney> Ah great, let me check this out.
<virusuy> it's really easy to use and really useful
<virusuy> and believe me (i manage around 160 linux servers) , this will really help you
<JonEdney> Ah great, I'll install this and check it out.
<virusuy> :)
<JonEdney> Thank you.
<virusuy> JonEdney: you're welcome !
<vinhdizzo> my ubuntu upgrade to 12.04 failed.  i have my system chrooted right now.  when i do apt-get update, i get this error: 21% [Working]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor E: Method http has died unexpectedly! E: Sub-process http returned an error code (100) .  .  When i force upgrade, i get dpkg-preconfigure: unable to re-open stdin: No such file or directory Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts
<vinhdizzo> any suggestions?
<JonEdney> Well, I think the upgrade was a bust LOL
<virusuy> JonEdney: really ?
<JonEdney> I didn't understand the screen program, so I went back in via SSH  and restarted the install, and it continued.
<JonEdney> When it was done, it said upgrade was done.
<JonEdney> So I rebooted, was unsure if it needed it.
<JonEdney> Still waiting on it lol
<virusuy> cross your fingers :-P
<JonEdney> Thats about it.
<JonEdney> Losing hope, restarted it 5 minutes ago.
<virusuy> :S
<JonEdney> It's an unmanaged VPS, so I have no way to see any errors.
<virusuy> what about web-console?
<virusuy> can you see errors there ?
<JonEdney> No, says container not running.
<virusuy> uhmmm
<virusuy> no ping, no ssh ?
<JonEdney> Nope, it's offline.  I'm going to try and sent a boot request.
<JonEdney> Ugh, immediately goes offline
<virusuy> ugh
<virusuy> :(
<JonEdney> Killed it lol
<JonEdney> All I had on it was Apache and such, so it wont take long to bring it back.
<virusuy> alright then
<JonEdney> Appreciate your help virusuy!
<virusuy> JonEdney: you're always welcome man
<virusuy> i'll be here almost all day , so .. you can ping me if you need help
<JonEdney> I was introduced to Ubuntu about 2 months ago, and have been a fanatic since, I just keep wanting to learn more and more.
<virusuy> That's the way man
<virusuy> learn something new everyday
<virusuy> Ubuntu community its awesome, not only here in ubuntu-server, but in general, awesome people, a lot of knoledge
<virusuy> knowledge*
<JonEdney> I work for a web hosting company, so this is really helping with my understanding.
<JonEdney> I've really noticed.
<virusuy> JonEdney: really? wich one ?
<JonEdney> A2 Hosting
<virusuy> do you have VPS ?
<JonEdney> Yeah, managed and unmanaged
<virusuy> oh, i'm checking your website
<JonEdney> Cool, got any questions let me know.
<virusuy> cool man, thank you
<stiv2k> hi
<JonEdney> Anyone know where the 12.04 server install error log would be kept?  I just upgraded 11.10 to 12.04, and it says upgrade complete but with errors.
<stiv2k> i remember my ubuntu server used to have a colorized console
<stiv2k> but its not colorized anymore! what could have happened?
<stiv2k> anyone alive here?
<virusuy> stiv2k: hey
<stiv2k> virusuy hey do you see my question
<virusuy> stiv2k: which one ? sorry
<stiv2k> 22:42 < stiv2k> i remember my ubuntu server used to have a colorized console
<stiv2k> 22:42 < stiv2k> but its not colorized anymore! what could have happened?
<virusuy> uhmm let me find
<virusuy> 'cos you can set that up easly
<virusuy> in your .basrch you can find something like this
<virusuy> # set a fancy prompt (non-color, unless we know we "want" color)
<virusuy> case "$TERM" in
<virusuy>     xterm-color) color_prompt=yes;;
<virusuy> esac
<virusuy> or more easey
<virusuy> easy
<virusuy> in your .basrch
<virusuy> bashrc*
<virusuy> force color, uncomment the line force_color_prompt=yes
<virusuy> then you should close your terminal, and open it again
<virusuy> stiv2k:
<stiv2k> hi
<stiv2k> thanks virusuy !
<virusuy> stiv2k: you're welcome
<stiv2k> hmm
<stiv2k> i dont have a .bashrc though?
<virusuy> you should
<virusuy> in your home folder
<stiv2k> i dont
<EvilResistance> unless you're not using bash
<virusuy> EvilResistance: good point
<stiv2k> uh
<EvilResistance> if you use zsh, its .zshrc, if its something else, dont ask me :P:
 * EvilResistance won't know
<stiv2k> i mean
<stiv2k> ubuntu server uses bash by default???
<stiv2k> of course im using bash!
<EvilResistance> stiv2k:  ls -al ~
<EvilResistance> see if .bashrc shows up in that
<EvilResistance> (by default, its hidden, because of the ., so standard ls doesn't show it)
<stiv2k> no it does not
<stiv2k> just .bash_history
<stiv2k> and other files
<stiv2k> i think thats why i dont have colorization
<stiv2k> other users accounts on my machine have a .bashrc but i seem to have accidentally removed mine or something
<virusuy> oh
<virusuy> nice
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> well , as root you can copy .bashrc from others home folder
<virusuy> and change permissions
<stiv2k> hmm
<stiv2k> is there a real default one somewhere else in the system
<stiv2k> like /etc/
<virusuy> yes
<virusuy> in /etc
<virusuy> you can find
<virusuy> bash.bashrc
<virusuy> but
<virusuy> i don't know if thats a default file
<stiv2k> ok
<stiv2k> ok i fixed it
<stiv2k> thanks virusuy EvilResistance
<virusuy> stiv2k: you're welcome
<stiv2k> virusuy my server has been up for 256 days :)
<virusuy> wooho !!
<virusuy> server of ?
<virusuy> web? bd? mail?
<stiv2k> http://stats.stiv2k.info
<flaccid> my ubuntu 8.04 in us-east-1 is like over 800 days now hehe
<stiv2k> web, irc, bittorrent, ssh,
<stiv2k> um
<stiv2k> i forget what else it runs
<stiv2k> it runs BOINC 24/7
<flaccid> at least phpsysinfo is a bit tidier these days. you should checkout ohai :)
<stiv2k> i will :)
<flaccid> and collectd/rrd for metrics
<flaccid> is those load averages real, you must have it working hard
<flaccid> oh its an atom
<stiv2k> flaccid url to ohai?
<stiv2k> yes it runs BOINC 24/7
<stiv2k> computing for science
<stiv2k> its a netbook!
<virusuy> wow
<virusuy> ATOM N270
<stiv2k> acer aspire one ZG5
<stiv2k> is the netbook
<virusuy> nice
<virusuy> i will set up a HTPC soon
<virusuy> and will be my webserver/mailserver/htpc/bittorrent
<flaccid> stiv2k: just search chef ohai or something like that. its part of chef but its portable/standalone
<stiv2k> ok
<flaccid> heh if the netbook hasn't blown up yet, nice work y0 hehe
<stiv2k> yeah
<stiv2k> when i first set it up i was concerned about overheating
<stiv2k> i was considering removing the LCD and palm reast and installing an 80mm fan or something
<virusuy> 94% memory usage ?
<virusuy> wow, thats alot
<stiv2k> its all cached mem i think
<stiv2k> anyhow
<stiv2k> after the first 30 days or so of no problems i just left it alone
<stiv2k> it seems to be handling the load fine
<stiv2k> virusuy yea its 35% cached
<virusuy> stiv2k: nice then
<stiv2k> 47% kernel
<stiv2k> its so stable, i love it
<stiv2k> i havent rebooted it once yet
<stiv2k> since the day i set it up
<stiv2k> i dont even know if my /etc/fstab is properly setup because i never rebooted to test
<virusuy> lol
<virusuy> you should check out that now
<stiv2k> so i dont know if it will automatically mount the external HDD upon bootup
<stiv2k> where my /home is
<stiv2k> virusuy all i got is
<stiv2k> UUID=e583c246-f145-4821-9d82-2a1710aa7d14 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<stiv2k> UUID=66aa7d2b-2805-47a3-9f18-2b8d2ace60a2 /home           ext4
<stiv2k> the / is the netbook's 8GB solid state disk
<stiv2k> /home is an external 320GB usb drive
<virusuy> well
<stiv2k> flaccid what is chef?
<flaccid> stiv2k: system integrations framework
<stiv2k> and i cant see a screenshot of what it looks like or anything
<virusuy> brb
<flaccid> stiv2k: screenshot? its not a web app
<stiv2k> flaccid oh
<flaccid> suprised someone hasn't done a json/yaml to xml then done xslt or simliar though, would be powerful
<stiv2k> then i think i'll stick with phpsysinfo :)
<stiv2k> btw
<stiv2k> http://stiv2k.info/files/pics/server/P9251610.JPG  << my server :)
<stiv2k> i moved it from that location
<stiv2k> but the setup is essentially the same still
<flaccid> stiv2k: gem install ohai then run the command ohai and then observe how much more info you get over phpcrapinfo
<stiv2k> flaccid lol ok, you convinced me
<flaccid> not saying its a replacement for phpsysinfo, its something else
<stiv2k> i see
<stiv2k> gotta install gem
<stiv2k> it wants to install 72 packages :S
<flaccid> sweet
<stiv2k> meh
<flaccid> welcome to the new world :)
<stiv2k> new world?
<flaccid> yes
<stiv2k> like when christopher colombus landed in america?
<flaccid> like when people realized its 2012 and php is lame
<stiv2k> php isn't lame...
<stiv2k> i've used it for years
<flaccid> i've used it since it was invented.
<stiv2k> heh
<linocisco> i want to have ubuntu DVD with full packages like VPN, DHCPD which normal installer CD or iso do not include
<linocisco> where can I get?
<flaccid> linocisco: if its not on the dvd you are sol
<flaccid> unless you make your own
<erect> flaccid, what is sol?
<flaccid> shit out of luck
<erect> flaccid, I dont know how to download DVD for free
<flaccid> neither do i unless you have a free internet connection
<virusuy> back
<erect> flaccid, link please
<flaccid> for?
<virusuy> flaccid and erect, what a nice combination
<erect> flaccid, link to DVD
<stiv2k> virusuy http://stiv2k.info/files/pics/server/P9251610.JPG <<< my server
<erect> virusuy, i made it nice to see interesting
<virusuy> stiv2k: nice! probably next month i'll bought a new laptop (Lenovo edge e420) and my actual notebook (Dell inspiron 1525) will be my new server
<virusuy> :-D
<flaccid> erect: you have never seen the download page on the site?
<erect> flaccid, yes. I never saw
<flaccid> virusuy: it not legit. linocisco changed nicknames.
<virusuy> flaccid: i see
<stiv2k> virusuy i used to have a desktop pc as my server, it ran for about 4 years non stop, when i finally took it out of service it was beat to shit.... all capacitors were leaking and the cpu fan was nearly dead
<stiv2k> under 100% load
<stiv2k> the whole time
<virusuy> wow
<stiv2k> http://stiv2k.info/files/pics/server/P9131609.JPG <-- the day i took it out of service
<stiv2k> http://stiv2k.info/files/pics/server/P9131607.JPG
<virusuy> lol
<virusuy> dust, dust everywhere
<stiv2k> yeah
<stiv2k> i never dusted it out
<flaccid> erect: its pretty easy to find if you can actually navigate a website, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<stiv2k> i actually STILL use that machine
<stiv2k> even with those capacitors like that
<stiv2k> its now the pc in my repair shop
<erect> flaccid, is it for desktop , right? I am looking for server version
<virusuy> oh, it's alive ?
<virusuy> i thought it was dead
<stiv2k> no virusuy
<stiv2k> it works fine
<virusuy> wow
<stiv2k> i took it out of service because it was incredibly noisy
<flaccid> erect: its ubuntu. its for whatever
<stiv2k> (the fan)
<stiv2k> and
<virusuy> stiv2k: caused by dust
<virusuy> obviously
<stiv2k> yeah
<stiv2k> it also consumes a lot of power (my estimates about 150W)
<stiv2k> i was looking for a more energy efficient solution
<stiv2k> this netbook power supply is rated for only 30W :)
<flaccid> http://mirror.eftel.com/ubuntu-dvd/12.04/release/
<virusuy> :)
<erect> flaccid, I want to make sure if it includes software like DHCPD, VPN, squid a standard installer iso does not have. I dont need or want language pack
<flaccid> erect: you might have to download it then. i can't tell you what it includes.
<erect> flaccid, ok. thanks
<flaccid> personally i generally use netinst for any manual installs by media
<linocisco> flaccid, here is the place where internet is bad or slow
<flaccid> bit torrent helps there
<flaccid> dhcpd, vpn and squid would not be large in size to download though
<flaccid> but ubuntu can't provide you good internet sorry
<linocisco> flaccid, ok thanks bro.
<linocisco> hi all, what are new features on 12.04 LTS server version compared to previous versions?
<flaccid> read the release notes
<linocisco> anybody from Tirana?
<airtonix> i guess the people from Tirana would be.
<MatBoy> hi guys
<MatBoy> why is scst not integrated into Ubuntu ?
<JonEdney> Is 11.10 server downloads still available?
<JonEdney> I'm having a problem with upgrading 11.10 to 12.04 on my VPS< so I wanted to install it on a VM to see if i receive the same issues.
<mardraum> I see them on my local mirror.
<mardraum> what exact problem are you having?
<JonEdney> I have a VPS at a web host, unmanaged VPS so I have to handle everything myself, running 11.10.  I ran the upgrade command, and it says installed but with errors.
<JonEdney> First attempt, crashed my VPS, had to reinstall 11.10.  2nd attempt didn't, but indicated server was running 11.10, but when i ran updates, it was pulling info for 12.04
<JonEdney> So I'm trying recreate it so I can try and see what is going on.
<mardraum> what command did you run?
<JonEdney> I believe it was do-release upgrade if I recall.
<JonEdney> Then we found out my VPS is running kernal 2.6.x and 12.04 needs 3.2.x.  SO I'm unsure if 12.04 is stupposed to upgrade that for me (it did on desktop)
<mardraum> yes, it is.
<mardraum> can you pastebin the errors you got?
<JonEdney> It didn't list the errors in the console (had to do this via SSH, only access I have).
<JonEdney> I tried seeing if there was an installation error log, but couldn't locate one.
<JonEdney> Currently, I put my VPS back to 11.10 so I could get it back up.
<patdk-lap> normally, you can't upgrade the kernel of a vps
<patdk-lap> that is why it's a vps and not a vm
<patdk-lap> JonEdney, also, 11.10 uses a 3.0 kernel. not 2.6.x
<JonEdney> Maybe thats the problem then, I'm unsure.  I was just going to wait until the host offers 12.04 LTS as an install option.
<JonEdney> Really?
<JonEdney> I'm running 11.10, and when i checked the kernel version, it was 2.something
<patdk-lap> I'm not saying that 3.0 is required, but that is what 11.10 will install
<JonEdney> Interesting.
<patdk-lap> well, my 10.04 vps was running on a centos 2.6.18 kernel
<patdk-lap> and the vps people said 10.04 was supported, so wrong
<JonEdney> lol
<patdk-lap> well, 10.04 worked, but a crapload of the stuff I needed, required a later kernel
<JonEdney> Right.
<JonEdney> I"m currently working on getting my hands on a spare PC (never really needed one), and running my server from my house so I can have ultimate control.
<mardraum> I don't know if there's an official definition of "vps", but if you have root, you can upgrade the kernel. Are there vm providers where this is out of bounds?
<patdk-lap> mardraum, if it's a vm, yes, you upgrade root
<patdk-lap> vps is not a vm
<mardraum> they control the bootstrap and kernel?
<patdk-lap> heh? that would be a vm
<patdk-lap> vps is normally more limited than that
<mardraum> vps is a marketing term
<mardraum> or at best, roughly defined
<patdk-lap> normally vps are based on lxc, or openvz
<mardraum> ah, openvz and such
<patdk-lap> sometimes xen paravirtual
<patdk-lap> though, if it's a real virtual machine, I would call it a vm, instead of vps, be it kvm, full xen, qemu, ...
<mardraum> I would too
<mardraum> but lots of people use "vps" even in #kvm when talking about their vm
<patdk-lap> yep
<mardraum> head->desk
<patdk-lap> but given the fact his kernel wasn't updated, he isn't on a vm vps :)
<mardraum> JonEdney: who is your vps provider?
<JonEdney> A2 hosting
<patdk-lap> openvz
<JonEdney> I have a user-managed VPS, root access, they do not provide support unless it's a hardware or networking issue.
<mardraum> JonEdney: patdk-lap believes you are on openvz so yeah, you're screwed.
<patdk-lap> the burstable ram, is a dead giveaway
<patdk-lap> if it wasn't openvz, the ram would be fixed
<mardraum> patdk-lap: nice spot, thanks
<mardraum> JonEdney: if you want to know a decent "real" vm provider (kvm) I can /msg you ( I use them, I don't work for them, I don't think I should post links here)
<Nafallo> except vmware supports hot-plug memory and cpu? :-)
<mardraum> not for that price :
<mardraum> :p
<JonEdney> mardraum, yeah shoot me a msg
<patdk-lap> Nafallo, not really hotplug, but hotadd
<patdk-lap> once you add, you can't remove
<patdk-lap> so that isn't *burstable*
<Nafallo> specifics :-P
<patdk-lap> I used to use freebsd jails like vps
<patdk-lap> after a few years, dumped that idea, too much to manage
<patdk-lap> xen paravirtual was nicer
<patdk-lap> now I just run fully vmware
<mardraum> patdk-lap: you use vmware for servers at home too?
<patdk-lap> not at home, in my rack
<three18ti> I like to use KVM vms as development environments.  but you weren't asking me. foreveralone.jpg ;)
<three18ti> where is this channel logged ?  thought it said in the topic...
<Nafallo> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<three18ti> thanks.
 * JonEdney ends life
<JonEdney> I'm going to have to set something to flames.
<JonEdney> Both my 11.10 and 12.04 installations on VirtualBox froze at 75% storing language
<zastaph> Ubuntu cloud is still an enterprise thing, for virtualization on multiple computers right?
<zastaph> I read also that KVM is now at 1.0, which is probably what I still need. Wonder whats new
<three18ti> zastaph https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure
<three18ti> it uses openstack basically.
<three18ti> I've had some trouble with it http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/sxmy4/maas_my_handson_look/ , but in theory MaaS + Juju + openstack is the way to go
<patdk-lap> odd, it says it assumes 10nodes?
<zastaph> maybe I mistake it with Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<zastaph> what does Ubuntu Cloud really give me?
<three18ti> I think 6 is the minimum.
<three18ti> MaaS replaces UEC
<patdk-lap> seems like a high min, I wonder why
<three18ti> I think the min is 6 servers for an openstack installation
<zastaph> is it basically an ubuntu server that has the power of X computers behind it, or does it give some extra services?
<three18ti> zstaph, that's more like an SMP image, something along the lines of kerrighed http://www.kerrighed.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<three18ti> MaaS allows for automatic deployment and provisioning servers.
<zastaph> guess KVM is what I need
<three18ti> juju handles the configuration and service deployment, and openstack is the "cloud" management software.
<three18ti> KVM is a hypervisor for virtualization,
<zastaph> its just, cloud is a vague term :)
<zastaph> http://owncloud.org seems some kind of webdav service
<three18ti> ^^^This, this, this, a thousand times this.
<uvirtbot> three18ti: Error: "^^This," is not a valid command.
<zastaph> am looking for a dropbox replacement for a "private cloud"
<three18ti> ok, KVM is likely not what you need.
<zastaph> well the service could probably run on KVM
<three18ti> well... let me take that back.  you -could- create a virtual instance of ubuntu and install dropbox inside of that.
<zastaph> i dont think the dropbox server is open source?
<three18ti> KVM is just like vmware or virtualbox in that it allows you to run virtual instances of an operating system.  a machine inside a machine.
<three18ti> cd ~ && wget -O - "http://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86" | tar xzf -
<three18ti> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<three18ti> kind of like a virtualception.
<three18ti> there's also an ubuntu deb https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/ubuntu/dropbox_1.4.0_amd64.deb
<zastaph> dropbox stores files on a public cloud, im looking for a private cloud solution
<zastaph> as in, my own server
<ikonia> zastaph: just a webserver is all you need
<zastaph> you mean webdav? seems hart to setup, and once you do.. need to find proper webdav clients for all OS's
<zastaph> hard
<ikonia> think about it, dropbox is just a http uploader
<zastaph> its install and go.. i doubt it will be if I try to set it up myself :)
<ikonia> I know what you mean, but surly you could adapt any sort of file storage application out there, more so considering some have iphone/android/unusual clients already created
<ikonia> http://www.webstuffshare.com/2010/02/plupload-superb-open-source-file-uploader/
<ikonia> (just for a quick example)
<three18ti> sparkleshare.org
<zastaph> important is that it doesnt require web interface, but happens behind the scenes like dropbox does :)
<ikonia> zastaph: what do you want to use as a clent ?
<zastaph> mac os, windows and linux
<three18ti> what is so magical about drobpox?
<ikonia> zastaph: no, I mean if you don't want a http interface, what do you want as a client/method of upload
<zastaph> three, sparkleshare seems nice, did you try it
<zastaph> ikonia, not as important as the user experience.. except if I want to access it from outside my home, then some secure methond of course
<three18ti> I have not personally, just some googleing, but it was recommended on a slashdot post and a couple other sites.
<ikonia> zastaph: how does not using a web interface improve the user experience ?
<zastaph> ikonia, did you use dropbox? :)
<ikonia> I tried it but found no use for it so I'm not a "user" of it
<zastaph> once I get a dropbox thing going, I can start syncing anything from notes, to calendars as long as it is in flat file format
<three18ti> use git + chiliproject.  CP is really meant for source control, but since git handles anything, you could theoretically track anything.
<ikonia> I think it's the out of the box solution he wants
<three18ti> also you would have a revision history, so if you fubar something you can always revert to something previous.
<zastaph> speaking of, I am also looking for a private github solution :)
<ikonia> just install git
<three18ti> ^ chiliproject + redmine_githosting
<uvirtbot> three18ti: Error: "chiliproject" is not a valid command.
<three18ti> CP has source review and project tracking. you can check out their app on their site, https://www.chiliproject.org/
<three18ti> it's a rails app, so it's not exactly PnP, but I think it's a great project.
<zastaph> so a bit like phabricator?
<three18ti> calendars, per project wiki, gnatt charts, forums, etc.
<zastaph> ah collaboration tool
<three18ti> it's actually github + project management
<three18ti> + collaobration
<three18ti> *collaboration
<three18ti> also see gitlabhq https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq
<zastaph> thanks
<zastaph> do you use a NAS/NFS ? can't decide which one to get. Most of the comes with a multitude of services, but I'd like not to depend on services from one vendor, so basically just want an efficient networked storage
<rmk> Depends on your requirements
<rmk> Nfs is simple and reliable but doesn't
<rmk> Have a lot of security options unless you use v4
<rmk> Not many people are using v4 however, so you will have trouble even finding vendor solutions which work well
<zastaph> 2 or 4 disks, energy efficient
<rmk> Sounds like a home setup
<zastaph> yeah :)
<rmk> If your clients are all Linux then just find something that does nfs v3
<zastaph> no has to be multi platform
<rmk> Which is just about everything
<three18ti> I like the first answer here: http://serverfault.com/questions/134467/what-is-the-real-difference-between-a-nas-and-nfs-or-why-pick-a-nas-device-o
<zastaph> dont have a spare server to install it to, so have to buy something anyways
<zastaph> and then why not a real NAS to start with
<zastaph> rmk, what are the alternatives to nfs that will work cross platform?
<RoyK> zastaph: smb?
<zastaph> is smb windows shares, or is it also a *nix server?
<RoyK> zastaph: it's a protocol developed for windows, but works on other platforms as well
<zastaph> what works better to host a smb server? windows or linux
<zastaph> and which one makes mac os most happy
<zastaph> and what about iSCSI
<three18ti> what about iSCSI?
<virusuy> morning folks
<three18ti> almostnooning. ;)
<virusuy> :)
<virusuy> ahhh, nothing like a good coffee in the morning
<virusuy> :)
<RoyK> any idea how one can identify an Advanced Format drive that lies about its sector size?
<tarvid> clients getting 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<three18ti> tarvid, first hit on google, http://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot/
<tarvid> added allow_writable_root=YES but that is nopt enough
<three18ti> also: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=133136
<tarvid> btw that was impossible from home Hughesnet because dnsmasq times out
<tarvid> happens here too
<tarvid> The server at bbs.archlinux.org can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed.
<tarvid> dns worked the second time but never works on Hughesnet
<three18ti> idk what to tell you, site works for me.  probably a problem @your end.
<virusuy> works for me too
<three18ti> call your hosting company, if a you can't get to a site that you don't host from a network that isn't theirs, must be the hosting companies fault.
<Tzunamii> # Down for everyone or just me?
<Tzunamii> function down4me() { curl -s "http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/$1" | sed '/just you/!d;s/<[^>]*>//g' ; }
<three18ti> </trolling>
<tarvid> I am the hosting company in this case
<ikonia> then look at the dns servers you are using
<three18ti> thanks <Tzunamii>
<Tzunamii> Any time
<tarvid> I am the DNS server too
<ikonia> then look at your dns servers
<tarvid> but not at home on Hughesnet, they proxy and it works on Windows
<ikonia> what?
<Tzunamii> tarvid: Using dnsmasq and nothing else?
<tarvid> vanilla upgrade
<ikonia> vanilla upgrade??
<Tzunamii> tarvid: If you want help you need to elaborate a lot more on your specific issue
<tarvid> dnsmasq is broken on 12.04
<tarvid> If I add the domain to hosts I can usually get through
<ikonia> I don't think it is broke in 12.04
<ikonia> I know people using it quite sucessfully
<ikonia> at least 2
<tarvid> you are not in my shoes
<ikonia> errr what ?
<tarvid> and after adding CHROOT LOCAL = NO to vsftd.conf I get Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<ikonia> what has vsftpd got to do with dns ?
<ikonia> I think you need to start again and explain your setup/issue
<tarvid> I have tried two machines I upgraded to 12.04 at home , both fail, my wifes Windows Vista machine works
<SpaceBass> hey folks, with ssfhs, I want to add to fstab, but need it to use the pre-shared key auth of a specific user, is that possible?
<tarvid> both of these were do-dist-upgrade -d on 11.10 boxes
<ikonia> again, actually try explaining your setup/issue rather than just repeating that "it" doesn't work
<tarvid> dns does not resolve
<ikonia> tarvid: right, so you've upgraded to the development version
<ikonia> tarvid: ok, so what dns servers are your ubuntu clients set to use ?
<Tzunamii> https://sokratisg.wordpress.com/2012/03/31/ubuntu-precise-12-04-get-rid-of-nms-dnsmasq-and-setup-your-own/
<tarvid> No the final version that came out Thursday
<ikonia> tarvid: yes but -d = development version
<ikonia> tarvid: so you pulled your stuff out of the development branch
<tarvid> No upgrade happens without the -d
<ikonia> tarvid: then why did you just say you did  do-dist-upgrade -d
<tarvid> I thought it was dist-upgrade
<ikonia> tarvid: are you either a.) no idea what you've done b.) telling me lies of what you think I want to hear
<Pici> do-release-upgrade*
<tarvid> because nothinghappened without it
<tarvid> I did update u7pgrades after the dist upgrade
<ikonia> tarvid: lets look at the basics, what host is your ubuntu clients using as a dns resolver ?
<tarvid> 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> tarvid: why are they not using your ISP's dns servers ?
<tarvid> because dnsmasq changes it to 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> tarvid: why are you using dnsmasq ?
<ikonia> why not just point your clients at your ISP's dns servers
<tarvid> dhcp would set it to 192.168.11.1
<ikonia> why not use 192.168.11.1 ?
<tarvid> that is no longer simple either
<ikonia> why not use 192.168.11.1 ?
<tarvid> On another site I ran into issues with resoilkvconf
<tarvid> I get my dns servers by dhcp
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with the question I've asked
<three18ti> it must be a Russian resolv.conf
<ikonia> "why are you not using your ISP's DNS servers"
<tarvid> resolve.conf gets rewritten
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> resolv.conf gets issued with the dns server your DHCP server offers
<ikonia> from what you've said that is your broadband gateway address 192.168.11.1
<Tzunamii> tarvid: If you're using dnsmasq you really should specify a number of upstream DNS servers in your dnsmasq config-file, set /etc/resolv.conf to only have 127.0.0.1 as nameserver entry
<tarvid> yes it proxies dns and gets the addresses from my sat modem
<ikonia> tarvid: right, so why are you using dnsmasq and not just using 192.168.11.1
<Tzunamii> tarvid: How about pastebin your /etc/dnsmasq.conf and /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> tarvid: let your router give out the address 192.168.11.1 and just use it
<three18ti> Tzunamii, doesn't resolver to this for you?  It always helps and rewrites my resolv.conf when I assign static IPs.
<tarvid> first there is no dnsmasq.conf by default
<ikonia> tarvid: why are you using dnsmasq and not your ISP's dns service ?
<tarvid> because that is what the distribution upgrade set up
<ikonia> no - it doesn't install and setup dnsmasq by default
<Tzunamii> three18ti: There are a number of ways of doing this and my preferred way it to just put the static entries in there and let dnsmasq (if you want caching) take care of the rest
<Tzunamii> it's so easy to set up
<tarvid> http://pastebin.com/4WGeuu3g
<three18ti> hehe and I meant "helps".  put static entries in where resolve.conf or in resolver?
<tarvid> Tzunamii, you have to get rid of resolvconf to do that
<ikonia> tarvid: stop using dnsmasq and just let dhcp give you a dns server
<tarvid> I would have to pull at least two packages - dnsmasq and resolveconf
<Tzunamii> ikonia: I haven't doublechecked it, but check the link above
<ikonia> Tzunamii: what link ?
<Tzunamii> ikonia: https://sokratisg.wordpress.com/2012/03/31/ubuntu-precise-12-04-get-rid-of-nms-dnsmasq-and-setup-your-own/
<ikonia> Tzunamii: ahh, let me see
<tarvid> good idea but then an upgrade leaves a cllient in disarray and an upgrade breaks vsftpd on a server, these need to be fixed
<ikonia> just remove dnsmasq and use your isp's dns servers
<ikonia> I cannot understand why you are using dnsmasq
<tarvid> because that is what the upgrade did, I did not choose dnsmasq
<ikonia> remove dnsmasq then
<tarvid> have to remove resolvconf too
<ikonia> let your dhcp client take the dns servers your provider offers
<tarvid> I support a ot of Ubuntu users and this is a nightmare
<ikonia> not really
<tarvid> three data centers, hundreds of clients, this is going to require a ot of support time
<Tzunamii> YOu have two choices, either get dnsmasq working properly or apt-get --purge remove dnsmasq
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> I don't believe (reading that URL) dnsmasq is installed as part of the upgrade, it only changes if you are already using dnsmasq before the upgrade
<Tzunamii> I'm not so sure, but I haven't got time to investigate that particular issue atm
<tarvid> may have been install by tasksel
<ikonia> tarvid: then you did that
<tarvid> I did the upgrade, that is true, the upgrade made the mess because itworked befor the upgrade
<Tzunamii> tarvid: You're using the Ubuntu-server version and not the desktop?
<tarvid> I use the server version on servers and the desktop on desktops
<Tzunamii> tarvid: You're having problems with the server-version atm, correct?
<tarvid> both but different issues
<tarvid> dns is broken on desktops and vsftpd is broken on servers
<Tzunamii> The desktop dnsmasq issue can be rectified with this link  https://sokratisg.wordpress.com/2012/03/31/ubuntu-precise-12-04-get-rid-of-nms-dnsmasq-and-setup-your-own/
<ikonia> I don't see a reason to use dnsmasq at all
<tarvid> Heading to the data center in Fairfax and I can check there
<ikonia> errr why do you need to go to the data center ?
<ikonia> can you not access the machines ?
<Tzunamii> ikonia: Depends on the environment
<tarvid> bind as a caching server is not entirely pretty either
<tarvid> because I will no longer do unattended upgrades, the process is unreliable
<ikonia> Tzunamii: sure but unless I'm told a reason (which is why I keep asking why it's being used)
<ikonia> tarvid: please stop talking nonsense
<ikonia> tarvid: bind is an excellent caching server, and unattended upgrades work fine IF you understand how your machines are setup
<ikonia> tarvid: have your ubuntu desktops always used dnsmasq ?
<tarvid> I don't know, they just worked
<ikonia> tarvid: right, so you don't know how your desktops are setup, and now your surprised they are not working
<Tzunamii> ikonia: Do we need a reason? He just wants his shit fixed. I agree that it can both be overkill and unnecessary, but if his environment needs it who are we to judge. In any case, the link posted will take care of his immediate issue with dnsmasq
<tarvid> I do web development on them so they often have added server software
<ikonia> tarvid: if you're supported 200 desktops as you say, you should have an idea of how they have been setup
<ikonia> Tzunamii: if a user can't say why they are using it...there is no reason to use it as it adds a complexity that is unneeded
<tarvid> I am referring to my direct experience, I haven't encouraged anybody to upgrade until I know how to resolve the issues
<ikonia> tarvid: again, changes nothing
<ikonia> tarvid: this sounds like a user error in terms of setup from day one, and the upgrade has now changed the way that setup works
<Tzunamii> Agreed, but always remember the quickest way between two points is a straight line, ie fix the issue at hand and not letting it be more unnecessarily complicated
<ikonia> Tzunamii: I disagree, as fixing 200 dnsmasq boxes to fail on the next upgrade if stuff changes again is pointless, getting to a working setup that's long term maintainable is the approach
<tarvid> well thanks for the challenges to my equanimity - Rumi - The Guest House
<ikonia> I have no idea what you are saying
<Tzunamii> No matter what he does he will still need to issue a fix on those ~200 workstations
<tarvid> Off to Fairfax
<ikonia> Tzunamii: yes, so lets fix them correctly, once,
<Tzunamii> We don't have enough information to say what's correct in his scenario or environment
<ikonia> Tzunamii: exactly, which is why I keep asking for info on the environment and why dnsmasq is being used
<Tzunamii> Besides, that's a desktop issue
<Tzunamii> tarvid: What's your issue with vsftpd, please?
<Tzunamii> I love users
<tarvid> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<Tzunamii> There are numerous hits on Google for that incl http://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot/
<Tzunamii> I don't personally use vsftpd so I'm not much help beside Googling for you
<tarvid> I've done that but I had to add benscobie.com to hosts to get there
<tarvid> I am willing to switch
<Tzunamii> just add  nameserver 4.2.2.2   to the top of the list in /etc/resolv.conf temporarily and it will resolve
<tarvid> not unless I get rid of resolvconf too
<ikonia> stop adding things to the hosts file and fix dns
<ikonia> it sounds like dns is your root problem
<tarvid> that is correct but I could not chase google links to fix the DNS problem - Gregory Bateson double bind theory
<tarvid> Catch 22
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> just put working dns servers in resolv.conf and your fine
<tarvid> resolvconf overwrites them
<Tzunamii> Besides, why in earth would anyone would like dnsmasq on every workstation anyway? Just set it up on a server somewhere and point the friggin' workstations to it IF you want to use it in the first place
<ikonia> not real time
<tarvid> are you runnning 12.04
<ikonia> tarvid: at this exact second, no
<ikonia> I'm not on an ubuntu laptop
<tarvid> I thought so
<ikonia> but what does that have to do with anything ?
<tarvid> Using a Macbook or Mac air
<ikonia> what does that have to do with anything ?
<ikonia> tarvid: can you stop with the pointless stuff and focus on providing information on the issues so we can help you resolve them
<tarvid> seems to be a preference of many
<ikonia> that has no relevence
<tarvid> everything is connected
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> stop with the pointless stuff/comments, and provide information about the issues so we can help you fix them
<tarvid> if Ubuntu was reliable for developers they would not pay the penalty for a Mac
<ikonia> tarvid: ubuntu is reliable for developers - again stop with the pointless comments
<tarvid> Actually I am going to wish you all well and head out of here - something about Mozi and Kenosis
<ikonia> ok, bye
<JonEdney> Hey I'm curious: If I run nmap -sS -p 20-2550 localhost on my VPS and it says port 25 is open, then my server refusing connections to it would have nothing to do with my settings then, right?
<patdk-wk> hmm, localhost has nothing to do if external will work
<guntbert> ikonia: do you have a few minutes (pm)?
<ikonia> guntbert: sure thing
<ikonia> always
<JonEdney> Well, it seems my web host blocks port 25
<JonEdney> :X
<virusuy> seems reasonable
<guntbert> JonEdney: what do you want with 25 on a web host?
<virusuy> that's the easiest way to block spam
<JonEdney> Right
<JonEdney> So I'm trying to use postfix on a different port, but I can't seem to get it to use it as smtp
<chrisdruif> afs on ubuntu 12.04
<guntbert> JonEdney: again, why run a mail server on a web host?
<JonEdney> Ah, this is a VPS i am trying to set up to host my website.
<guntbert> JonEdney: yes, what has that to do with a mail server? and normally VPS providers don't block any ports
<JonEdney> Well I installed postfix on my VPS, so I can host my mail on it instead of on a shared account.
<JonEdney> Apparently, they do and offer an alternate of 2525, but I have to configure the mailserver to use it.
<guntbert> JonEdney: as I always say: be *very* careful when running your own mail server - that nothing for someone who hasn't done it on a private network before
<guntbert> *that is
<virusuy> second guntbert opinion
<virusuy> spammers will find a honepot in your not-so-well configured mailserver
<virusuy> honeypot*
<JonEdney> Alright, well I will take your advice then lol
<JonEdney> I'm still a noob
<guntbert> JonEdney: I didn't want to imply this - but mail servers are for experienced sysadmins only
<JonEdney> I understand that, was just looking forward to learning and such.
<JonEdney> I installed a server here on a virtualbox, maybe ill play on that since it dont access the net
<guntbert> JonEdney: good idea
<guntbert> my own vps doesn't run anything I don't need - especially no mail server
<JonEdney> I have a shared account, but this VPS i really wanted to learn with , i got apache/php/mysql and such up, so really everything I need
<guntbert> JonEdney: just a little story: after installing the ssh server it took about 15 minutes until the first break in attempts were registered
<JonEdney> wowzers...i haven't even gotten to setting up a firewall or such :X
<guntbert> JonEdney: simple advice: install/start  only services you need/want, make them secure (ssh: only key based login   eg) and don't worry about a firewall - except for training
<rfrittmann_> Hello all from Auckland, New Zealand. I have a new Ubuntu 12.04 Server install, and needing some help over the next few days to configure it.
<virusuy> rfrittmann_: hey there!
<virusuy> if you need help with something just ask
<rfrittmann_> Thanks virusuy, I have quite a comprehensive plan in mind for this server, including subversion, apache, postgresql, postgis, qgis, etc
<virusuy> nice plan
<rfrittmann_> yeah, so I'll try to direct my questions to the correct channels, but I'll camp out here mostly for the next few days :-)
<virusuy> rfrittmann_: well, welcome home... and as i said before, if you need help with something just ask, someone will answer
<rfrittmann_> I've been using Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop for the last couple years, this is my first server install. I'm still quite new to Ubuntu, have MS certification in networking, but applying that knowledge to Ubuntu is alearning curve.
<rfrittmann_> How do I set an authoritative nameserver up for my domain?
<rfrittmann_> I don't have a registered domain name yet, just wanting a local domain
<rfrittmann_> I have a static IP address already
<virusuy> uhmm
<virusuy> take a look at bin
<virusuy> bind*
<JonEdney> Bind scares me :(
<rfrittmann_> okay, I'm at howtoforge, going through BIND info, thanks.
<virusuy> oh, it's just a bunch of config files, zones ,etc :-P
<virusuy> but you must understand how a DNS works, if you dont, you will fail at configure bind.
<JonEdney> Right
<rfrittmann_> hmm... was going through howtoforge docs to create the perfect server, but lost my Internet connection on the server, back soon once I have it connected again.
<rfrittmann_> this is weird, I can ping through my WRT54G router on this machine using eth0, and on another machine using wlan0, but cannot get to the far side of the router from my server using wlan0 or eth0.
<tohuw> Samba 3.6.3 (Ubuntu 12.04 Server): I'm having difficulty creating a public share. My smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/956298/ What should the UNIX permissions of the physical location be? I currently have root:sambashare, 0775
<spotter> anyone have experience recovering from lvm metadata corruption?
<spotter> I have the configuration, but can't seem to reload it
#ubuntu-server 2013-04-22
<three18ti> is there a way to tell useradd to copy the files over from skel even if the home directory exists?
<resno> im looking for some help configuring snmp? can anyone shoe me some guides?
<Endafy>  does landscape support baremetal OSX and Windows operations via S5 state like vsphere does?
<Endafy> im kind of a vmware fanboy and use it for work, but id like to support canonical
<g0uZ> [22/04/2013 09:18] <g0uZ> how can I know when a specific pkg version (libpam 1.1.3-8ubuntu1) available in raring will be available in precise (12.04 lts)
<g0uZ> [22/04/2013 09:18] <g0uZ> I really need to have libpam with audit support....
<koolhead17> hi all
<Don_L> hi, I have a .sql (http://pastebin.com/PsT8Pp7x) but it just hangs, how can I see what's wrong?
<Don_L> hi, I have a .sql (http://pastebin.com/PsT8Pp7x) but it just hangs, how can I see what's wrong?
<bigon> hello, is there any debug symbols for the apache prefox mpm on precise?
<bigon> I cannot find any :'
<bigon> s/prefox/prefork
<mgz> Daviey, jamespage: have updated juju packaging, put up new debdiff, can I get it in the queue again please
<Daviey> jamespage: one for you? ^
<jamespage> mgz, Daviey: mid css hell - will pickup in a few
<mgz> thanks guys
<jamespage> mgz: is that in a branch somewhere?
<mgz> jamespage: same place, the mp has the interdiff
<mgz> lp:~gz/ubuntu/raring/juju/0.7
<mgz> er... it has the interdiff if you're in launchpad-beta-testers or whatever, otherwise `bzr diff -r-3..-1 lp:~gz/ubuntu/raring/juju/0.7`
<koolhead17> mgz: hi there
<mgz> hey
<Kevin`> http://pastebin.com/E59XQDWr - why hasn't this bug been fixed :/
<Kevin`> also, is there a way of preventing the boot messages past the initrd from all being invisible since they show on a tty that doesn't exist instead of the console?
<Kevin`> this is on 12.04
<jamespage> mgz, Daviey: uploaded
<Daviey> jamespage: ta
<mgz> thanks!
<Arrick> hey all, how do I make both of my network interfaces live? I would like to keep one reserved for administering the server, and the other for hosting the sites... When it installed it only configured a "primary" interface, so nothing is in etc/network/interfaces for me to go off of
<Arrick> I just performed the ifconfig -a | grep eth
<Arrick> and I see that I have both eth0 and eth1, however eth1 is not in use at this time, how do I enable it, I can configure it from there.
<zul> jamespage:  we need this one before release
<zul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-keystoneclient/+bug/1170828
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1170828 in python-keystoneclient "python-keystoneclient does not depend on python-requeusts>=0.8.8" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Arrick> how do I change what IP apache2 is listening on in 12.04 lts?
<mollerup> arrick: find the Listen entry in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<jamespage> zul, good-oh - please get it uploaded
<jamespage> just focus on raring right now - ca can follow later in the week
<jamespage> ah - I see its already uploaded - great!
<Arrick> thanks mollerup
<Arrick> mollerup, that line refers to the port.... Here's the deal... I setup the server at home on 192.168.1.5,  Now, I have it at my office, and of course the IP address was changed for our office network... Now when I point to the site, I am told "This site can only be accessed through 192.168.1.5"... How do I change this behavior?
<jamespage> zul, https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/horizon/theme-resync/+merge/160103
<mollerup> Arrick: do you have the IP specified in the VirtualHost definition by chance ? yes I know the Listen only defines port, thats the default behaviour which is the same as Listen *:80 for all IP's
<Arrick> I specified it once I moved the server, but the address it is saying it listens on is not in there, the one that is on the server is specified.
<zul> jamespage:  +1
<jamespage> zul, ta
<mollerup> Arrick: I expect you have restarted apache after changing any configs ?
<Arrick> yep.
<Arrick> and reloaded service apache2
<zul> jamespage:  http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/ca/
<jamespage> zul, does pyparsing build OK with those python3 releated changes?
<zul> jamespage:  they should lemme double check
<mollerup> Arrick: then apache should listen on all IP's on the machine... maybe a .htaccess or an Allow/Deny rule ?
<zul> jamespage:  builds fine
<jamespage> zul, OK: +1 on those updates them
<Arrick> none mollerup
<Arrick> I ran into this the other day when I changed the static IP as well (before I rebuilt the server)
<patdk-wk> where would I file a bug for the ubuntu 12.04.2 kernel dkms modules don't work?
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/nova/nova-last-minute/+merge/160113
<jamespage> zul, not on your life
<zul> jamespage:  ok just wanted to check :)
<jamespage> zul, conductor and compute won't typically be on the same server
<zul> jamespage:  ack
<Arrick> hey guys, I know the default answer will be "man grep" but I cant seem to get the syntax correct for searching all files in drive for the word "Allow"
<Arrick> can anyone help me out?
<jamespage> zul, not quite sure how we deal with that upgrade path
<zul> jamespage:  probably something worth mentioning in the release notes
<jamespage> zul, almost like we need some sort of orchestration tool
<jamespage> zul, thats a good idea
<zul> jamespage:  how do you tag something as release notable?
<zul> er...something for the release notes
<jamespage> zul, I just added a task for 'ubuntu-release-notes'
<zul> jamespage:  cool
<zul> jamespage:  btw those updates have been uploaded to staging
<jamespage> zul, ack - I'm going to sweep up later in the week
<zul> jamespage:  ack
<mollerup> Arrick: grep -r is what you may be after
<Arrick> thanks mollerup
<Arrick> turns out what I was trying to find was limited by the config.php in moodle
<jamespage> zul, looking at bug 1170312 now
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1170312 in quantum "Quantum cronjobs have invalid continuation characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170312
<zul> jamespage:  quantum have cron jobs?
<jamespage> zul, yeah - for namespace tidies
<zul> jamespage:  ick
<jamespage> zul: https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/quantum/fixup-crontabs/+merge/160135
<zul> jamespage:  +1
<jamespage> zul: ta
<bananapie> Hey, I want to setup mail filtering rules for my email account on my server without affecting other accounts. For example, I want all emails coming from 'www-data@server' to go into a folder 'Server-Stuff'. Is there any plugin for postfix that does per user filters?
<xnox> bananapie: you want procmail or sieve and it will come after postfix in the pipeline.
<bananapie> Cool, searching google for postfix filters gives 100,000 results about spam and viruses.
<bananapie> thanks :d
<xnox> bananapie: np.
<tdelam> Hi, we're using Ubuntu Server 10.04, I am trying to install libapache2-mod-php5 and receive this error http://pastie.org/7697812 here is my sources.list http://pastie.org/7697845 can anyone lend a hand as to what's going on?
<RoyK> tdelam: strange - I have it installed on at least one lucid server. have you tried apt-get update ?
<tdelam> RoyK: yes
<RoyK> I have a lucid test vm - lemme check
<RoyK> vm currently doesn't have libapache2-mod-php5 installed
<RoyK> running an upgrade first...
<RoyK> no issues here
<RoyK> tdelam: here's my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592907/
<tdelam> ok thanks, let me give thag a try RoyK
<genii-around> !info libapache2-mod-php5 lucid
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.19 (lucid), package size 2770 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<genii-around> Interesting. Bot says "main" but http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libapache2-mod-php5&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all says "security"
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> security?
<RoyK> wonder what it's supposed to do there
<genii-around> Maybe it got shifted recently
<genii-around> tdelam: Line 7 in your sources.list is still from Hardy
<Soltis> I need to get a trace of apache2 and be sure it's using the same config files as using the init script would use; I'm trying to figure out why configuring it a certain way is segfaulting on start
<pmatulis> strace i guess, maybe look only at files being read (man strace)
<pmatulis> Soltis: ↑
<RoyK> I have a test vm with 7 virtual disks, just added 6 of them to test some raid stuff. however, lucid-1.qcow2 is listed #1 - how can I have lucid.qcow2 become the #1 disk (from which to boot)?
<JoeyJoeJo> I built a deb package and it worked. The only problem is that my package didn't have anything in /etc and it didn't set itself to start on boot when I installed it. How can I do that
<jacobw> JoeyJoeJo: update-rc.d
<JoeyJoeJo> Sorry, I meant, how can I make my deb package automatically run update-rc.d?
<genii-around> post-inst
<jacobw> JoeyJoeJo: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf
<jacobw> JoeyJoeJo: That's a good index of everything you need to be aware of when packaging for Debian
<smoser> jcastro, can you ack someone for ubuntu-etherpad for me?
<jcastro> sure
<smoser> harlowja
<jcastro> done
<Arrick> ok.... someone suggested mailutils to me friday, and I had it successfully working... however, now I cant get the emails delivered that are being sent... any help will be greatly appreciated.
<DeadlyDays> hello, I am getting an "Input Signal out of range" from a fresh 12.10 Server install, can anyone help me?
<DeadlyDays> nevermind then, I guess I will reimage with 12.04
<Arrick> ok, guys I am being asked in some "instructions" "setup a rood cron task to call the file (path to file here) every 5 minutes. The cron watcher script needs to be called directly, not by fetching the page through the web server (e.g. using wget or similiar) as it needs sufficient permissions to be able to to kill the cron process if it has crashed. This would normally done by using a command like this on the crontab: php /path/to/site/admin/cro
<Arrick> n_watcher.php > /path/to/logs/watcher.log 2>&1
<Arrick> How to I figure out what logs to point this to?
<sarnold> Arrick: if you're completely lost, perhaps a "locate watcher.log" or "find / -name watcher.log" would help you find it
<sarnold> Arrick: .. though presumably something earlier in the instructions told how to change the log location
<Arrick> yeah, it didnt say (It's totara moodle)
<Arrick> lol there wasnt one.
<Arrick> so, I get to create it.
<Arrick> now I am getting an error of "/path/to/site/admin/cron_watcher.php":0: bad minute errors in crontab file, can't install
<Arrick> any suggestions sarnold ?
<sarnold> Arrick: paste the entire line?
<Arrick> sarnold, paste what entire line?
<sarnold> Arrick: your crontab entry
<Arrick> sudo crontab /var/www/mwtraining/admin/cron_watcher.php > /var/www/logs/watcher.log 2>&1
<tdelam> I am trying to install php5-gd and receive this error http://pastie.org/7699394 I am not sure why this would be, I checked dpkg -l and noticed php5-gd was installed at one point http://pastie.org/7699415 I am not sure why it or how it was removed but I need it installed. Could anyone recommend how I can fix this?
<Arrick> if I put the php after crontab, it tells me no such directory in the log file.
<Arrick> tdelam, it installed automatcially with php5 for me yesterday
<sarnold> Arrick: which crontab did you try to put this into? an /etc/cron.daily/ or something? or a user's crontab?
<Arrick> through terminal
<Arrick> I ran that command from terminal, under my users profile
<sarnold> Arrick: ... and do you want to run the command as root? or as your user? or as some other user?
<Arrick> am I doing something wrong?
<Arrick> it is supposed to run every 5 minutes as root
<Arrick> I'm actually feeling like an idiot right now, I've never taken this long to get a single server up before in my life.
<sarnold> Arrick: then you'll want to edit /etc/crontab with an editor of your choice and add a line like this:  */5 * * * * root php /var/www/.../cron_watcher.php >> /var/www/logs/watcher.log
<Arrick> ahhh that explains it.
<Arrick> thanks
<sarnold> (your > will overwrite the log; my suggested >> will append to the log; mine will grow without bound, yours will never be very big)
<Arrick> ok, how about if I need to run another one in /var/www/admin/cron.php every 15 minutes?
<Arrick> do I need to have the php in there as well/
<tdelam> Arrick: I thought it did as well
<tdelam> Arrick: do you know if there is a way to tell if the php being used on the server is one from apt or from source? I'm wondering if they compiled from source for some reason
<sarnold> Arrick: the 'php' depends if those files are executable or not; if they are executable and have the proper shebang line then you don't need the 'php'. it's easier to just include the 'php'
<Arrick> tdelam, it did on mine, load up a php file with <?php phpinfo(); ?> in the contents and point to it with a web browser.
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> thanks.
<Arrick> now to get postfix or something working so the site can send emails out... thats all that is left.
<Arrick> I had postfix working last week, but broke something drastically, less time to rebuild (or so I thought at the time)
<Arrick> now to get it to connect again.
<Arrick> I can telnet the smtp server from the server, but cant get it to send out mail.
<sarnold> Arrick: perhaps re-running dpkg-reconfigure postfix   might get you there most quickly..
<Arrick> yeah, i have done that a couple dozen times, thinking I found the issue, to no avail, i did document my settings last week.
<Arrick> I have been trying to set it up with the satellite system,, because our exchange server will accept the emails from it.
<tdelam> Arrick: yea, I did that and compared that with my other server which i know has a working gd installed
<tdelam> and sure enough it's not installed on the problematic server
<Arrick> hrmm.
<Arrick> apt-get update?
<tdelam> and when i do apt-get install php5-gd it says that error i pasted above
<tdelam> i did that too :(
<Arrick> do an apt-cache search php5-gd
<Arrick> check your repos and make sure they are correct
<Arrick> are you on 12.04 or an older/newer version?
<tdelam> php5-gd - GD module for php5
<tdelam> shows up fine in the search
<tdelam> I am 10.04 LTS
<Arrick> try apt-get purge php5-gd and see if it will remove it, then try installing again.
<tdelam> did that just now, and get the same error... so weird
<Arrick> not sure what to say now.lol
<tdelam> http://pastie.org/7699394
<tdelam> yea me neither
<tdelam> I've never seen this weirdness before.
<Arrick> did you remove php5 and reinstall that?
<tdelam> haha, yea, let's not go there :p
<tdelam> 100+ sites went offline
<Arrick> yeah I know, lol
<tdelam> and the error came up when it came time to reinstall php5 again
<tdelam> same E: Package php5 has no installation candidate
<Arrick> your repos have to be skewed
<tdelam> quickly restored from an image and things were fine but a slight nightmare
<tdelam> http://pastie.org/7699452
<tdelam> repos
<tdelam> these haven't changed, ever, lol.
<RoyK> tdelam: did you try my sources.list file?
<tdelam> RoyK: I don't think I received those
<RoyK> I pastebinned it
<tdelam> oh!
<tdelam> let me try
<RoyK> 17:48 < RoyK> tdelam: here's my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592907/
<tdelam> yea, I checked my buffer, I forgot about that
<tdelam> just did now
<Arrick> yeah, his are ALLL different
<tdelam> apt-get update as well, no errors
<tdelam> E: Package php5-gd has no installation candidate
<tdelam> same thing :(
<tdelam> apt-get update Fetched 13.5MB in 8s (1,592kB/s)
<Arrick> since you cant get it working, might as well (LOL) upgrade to 12.04 now right?
 * Arrick hides
<tdelam> ha, that involves quite a bit of changes, that would require a migration plan and some time :)
<tdelam> i don't understand
<Arrick> I dont understand how postfix can be installed one day, and it work, and then the next time the machine fires up, it dies, lol
<genii-around> tdelam: I think I mentioned the last time that you pastebinned your current repos .... the one on line 7 is from Hardy, not Lucid which you are running and should probably be commented out
<tdelam> genii-around: I am no longer using that sources.list
<Arrick> if you arent using it, it needs to be removed or commented, or did you just post your last pastebin?
<Arrick> bbib,, heading to the house where I have relaxation and all night to figure this out.
<tdelam> my new sources.list http://pastie.org/7699568
<tdelam> as per RoyK's fresh 10.04 install sources.list
<tdelam> I removed the hardy from my original sources.list btw genii-around I was notified of that mis-matched one earlier as well and had since removed it :)
<RoyK> tdelam: then try an apt-get update && apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<genii-around> tdelam: Should probably remove everything in /var/lib/apt/lists/   before the apt-get update
 * RoyK goes to bed - nite all
<HSaka> I think i did something to my unbuntu server
<HSaka> when i rebooted I'm getting like this
<HSaka> EXT4-fs(db1): remounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<HSaka> hda-intel: no codecs found!
<HSaka> The disk dirver for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait or press s for skip or m for manuel recovery
<genii-around> tdelam: How goes with the php5 installation issues?
<delinquentme> anyone?
<delinquentme> I feel that theres got to be some hella simple like *pre installed* code which would do something like this
<delinquentme> its 1) monitoring user connections 2) seeing whos plowing the server with a ton of work ( assuming massive IO ) 3) and a log of the server response times
<delinquentme> Surely theres some obvious tool for the job no?
<lolcat> probably is
<delinquentme> what about something which could monitor processor utilization ... and let me know who dumped a job which is maxing it ?
#ubuntu-server 2013-04-23
<delinquentme> is there a quick and easy way I can find out how much RAM a machine is capable of running  + how much it currently has?
<delinquentme> via command line?
<sarnold> delinquentme: sudo dmidecode -t memory    will probably show you what you need
<delinquentme> Yeah I just ran it ... is it consistent?
<delinquentme> bc I dont believe the output I'm getting
<sarnold> it's always worked for me..
<delinquentme> 90% sure I've only got 2 slots ... it tells me I've got 4
<sarnold> but I've only had a handful of motherboards, compared to the vast numbers available...
<delinquentme> It's important to note that Dmidecode reports system hardware information as described in the BIOS and does not scan your hardware, so in some cases the output can be wrong.
<sarnold> heh, could be :/ you can always compare against crucial.com's database
<delinquentme> ^
<sarnold> delinquentme: you could also try sudo lshw -c memory -- I don't see a "maximum" though..
<adam_g> jamespage, verification-done for that openstack folsom batch. http://people.canonical.com/~agandelman/2012.2.3-verification/   first thing tomorrow,  gonna update the meta-bug to include all new change log entries, tag verification-done where needed and post logs
<adam_g> jamespage, i noticed though that none of the rebased packages that made it into proposed were built with 'debbuild -v$prev_proposed_package', so bug references from the original uploads might be a bit screwy / missing in the sru tracker?
<adam_g> jamespage, ttyt
<Arrick> how does one force ssmtp to send email as an address such as noreply@domain.com
<Jeudi> Can UFW be used to set up a network firewall on a soho LAN?  UFW 0.29.3-1.
<jamespage> adam_g, great - yeah - the rebase without -v was my mistake - Daviey is aware
<Daviey> jamespage: strictly, it wasn't your mistake - as we checked that lack of -v was infact OK
<Daviey> but I think any uploads i do, i will still do -v :)
<_ruben> ok .. this is mighty annoying .. got a fresh vm with heartbeat installed, but for some reason it refuses to create /var/run/heartbeat/register (or it does create but gets removed again), imparing its connectivity stuff
<koolhead17> burp..
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> I'm trying to understand the basics of openstack and would like to set up a test environment using one or two IBM blades. I read various articles on openstack docs and ubuntu docs, and I am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure. I don't get where hypervisors are concerned. Where will the vm instances run? I have a little experience with cloudstack,
<no0tic> where an external controller commands multiple hosts with hypervisors like xen or esx and starts user vm instances on various hosts. I would like to use XCP as the basic layer of my environment but I don't know where to start from.
<andygraybeal> no0tic, i only use kvm
<andygraybeal> so i'm not much help :) .... libvirt/kvm :)
<andygraybeal> it's super easy.. i don't know any of the words you used ;)
<Daviey> jamespage / smoser: I just noticed raring-server-amd64.iso is 707MB.. we wanted to keep it sub 700. Can one of you deal?
<jamespage> Daviey, cjwatson is tweaking the shipped seed to reduce that
<jamespage> we discussed in release earlier
<jamespage> Daviey,  (python-svn + miscfiles + openssh-blacklist*) got the chop
<Daviey> jamespage: bah, i am 5 steps behind today. :)
<jamespage> Daviey, yeah - my jetlag is bad as well
<andygraybeal> hey guys, i need some handholding with app armor ... i'm reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/apparmor.html
<andygraybeal> i need to give libvirt access to eth1
<andygraybeal> i have a /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt ... but i'm afraid of anything
<andygraybeal> err.. welll i have no clue
<rbasak> andygraybeal: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor#Fixing_profile_bugs? If you can get apparmor complain messages logged, then aa-logprof walks you through profile modifications to permit those actions. I've only done it once and can't really help you further though.
<andygraybeal> rock on
<andygraybeal> thank you
<andygraybeal> i'm eyeballing this: usr.sbin.libvirtd file right now :)  and i will read that guide you posted.
<andygraybeal> i can't break anything, this is my mail and www server :)
<andygraybeal> rbasak, i don't think there is a bug, i think there is a configuration problem
<andygraybeal> but maybe yuo know this too
<rbasak> andygraybeal: sure - you might want to do something different from the default configuration. But either way you need to get a modified profile on your system, so to that point the same documentation should suffice for both cases. See the last bit (about /etc/apparmor.d/local/) of that section for details of how to apply this as a local configuration modification only.
<jdstrand> andygraybeal: you might be interested in http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Libvirt
<andygraybeal> thank you jdstrand
<andygraybeal> i think the problem might be that i'm just an idiot
<andygraybeal> and i have a stupid network configuration that bridges my eth1 and i didn't realize it till now
<andygraybeal> and not an apparmour thing
<andygraybeal> but this libvirt apparmor thing is nice!
<andygraybeal> the document
<andygraybeal> aah jdstrand, ah neat your name is in the article!
<andygraybeal> professional turd polisher, nice.
<jdstrand> heh, yes. taglines are fun
<Skaag> hello guys, I have a problem upgrading my kernel:
<Skaag> linux-server : Depends: linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.38.46) but 3.2.0.40.48 is installed
<Skaag> I tried apt-get -f install, it doesn't help
<bean> Skaag: 38.46 is earlier than 40.48... no?
<ogra_> Skaag, what command did you use exactly ?
<ogra_> note that apt-get upgrade will neither remove existing packages nor install new ones ... you need to use apt-get dist-upgrade in that case
<Skaag> I see
<Skaag> I was just trying to upgrade actually
<Skaag> i'll try a dist-upgrade and see if it yields different output
<ogra_> tight, you want dist-upgrade
<ogra_> *right even
<Skaag> does the channel have an official pastebin you guys like?
<andygraybeal> aah okay... so it does seem to be app-armor
<andol> Skaag: http://paste.ubuntu.com might be appropiate :)
<Skaag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595740/
<Skaag> both dist-upgrade and -f install, fail to fix the issue
<Skaag> I may have to remove something first, but what?
<ogra_> did you apt-get update first ?
<ogra_> to update the package lists
<Skaag> I believe I did. I will feel really stupid if I didn't. hold on.
<Skaag> same problem
<Skaag> (after updating)
<Skaag> let's see if aptitude can do better
<bean> Skaag: it looks liek you're trying to install an older kernel than what you have.
<Skaag> yes
<Skaag> but how do fix this? :)
<Skaag> aptitude is going forward, so far
<Skaag> hopefully it will manage to overcome this
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, well i found that the apparmor profile is set to allow me to have rw access to my eth1:   "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:05:00.0/0000:06:00.0/resource" rw,
<andygraybeal>   "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:05:00.0/0000:06:00.0/config" rw,
<andygraybeal>   "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:05:00.0/0000:06:00.0/resource0" rw,
<andygraybeal> do i need more than this?
<andygraybeal> that is in the specific file for the libvirt machine, and it says the file is auto created with the libvirt process
<jdstrand> andygraybeal: do you have any apparmor denials in /var/log/kern.log on the host?
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, yes, lemme post to that pastie bin
<andygraybeal> i don't understand this devils talk
<andygraybeal> this is the device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:05:00.0/0000:06:00.0/vendor"
<andygraybeal> this is the pastie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595791/
<andygraybeal> something about requesting a mask and then getting denied the request?
<jdstrand> I think that is harmless, but can you shutdown the vm, then add to /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt/libvirt-c2059dbd-b96a-bb40-3c11-6dd10877acef the following:
<jdstrand> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:05:00.0/0000:06:00.0/vendor r,
<jdstrand> then start the vm
<andygraybeal> aah 'vendor'
<andygraybeal> inside the brakets?
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> under the '#include ...' lines
<petey> hey how would i search for a specific file?
<petey> like an sql file
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, i'm moving forward, now i have another error... but no problem in my kern.log!
<andygraybeal> i will research the other error and will get back if i cannot figure it out.
<andygraybeal> thank you jdstrand!
<bean> petey: locate "name of file"
<Skaag> still no luck with that kernel upgrade
<andygraybeal> i think that solved that bit of the problem.
<bean> Skaag: you mean kernel downgrade...
<Skaag> aptitude fails the exact same way
<Skaag> yes
<jdstrand> andygraybeal: ok. I'm thinking it isn't an apparmor issue. however, it would be nice to address that denial. can you file a bug using 'ubuntu-bug libvirt' with exact steps to reproduce?
<andygraybeal> Skaag, how did you get into that state?  (i'm curious, not judging.. i'm like some guy living out of the trenches.. not knowing what is coming at me or what is going away!)
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, i'm in 10.04 ....
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, i would thikn everyone would scream to use 12.04 at me.
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, whatever you did.. cleared up the kernel.log!
<bean> Skaag: "apt-get install linux-image-server=3.2.0.38.46 linux-image-headers=3.2.0.38.46" first maybe
<jdstrand> yeah, that would probably not be fixed in an SRU. but you know how to silence the denial now
<andygraybeal> SRU ?
<Skaag> trying
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, this is the new error from my libvirt machien log:
<andygraybeal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595828/
<Skaag> E: Version '3.2.0.38.46' for 'linux-image-server' was not found
<Skaag> andygraybeal: I can only theorize: Many dist-upgrades, without rebooting after kernel updates, and then erasing older kernels from /boot/ because it was running out of space...
<andygraybeal> Skaag, that sounds like what i do!
<andygraybeal> i'm glad i'm not in your position.
<Skaag> my position isn't that bad... ;0
<Skaag> I mean everything is working, but I do want upgrades to continue working
<jdstrand> andygraybeal: that is unfortunately not a useful error message due to the way libvirt reports errors. I suggest disabling apparmor for libvirt for now, then try to troubleshoot the problem. when you get it worked out, reenable apparmor in libvirt, and try again
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, how do i disable apparmor in libvirt?
<Skaag> and where would my uptime be, if I rebooted after every new ubuntu kernel?! :)
<jdstrand> it is in that wiki page. but the easy temporary way is to do: sudo /etc/init.d/libvirt-bin stop ; sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.libvirtd ; sudo /etc/init.d/libvirt-bin start
<andygraybeal> thank you  jdstrand
<jdstrand> you can then verify it is disabled by doing 'virsh capabilities | grep apparmor'
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, i typed in: " libvir: Security Labeling error : error calling aa_change_profile() " and went to the bug tracker and your name is all over it!
<andygraybeal> ubuntu is so powerful because of this alone; being about to talk face to face to people like you.
<andygraybeal> it is great.
<jdstrand> that error message is potentially misleading. it could be just the last thing that went wrong before libvirt couldn't go any further with it
<petey> bean: thanks
<andygraybeal> okay, i understand
<jdstrand> that improved in later releases, but with lucid, it can be interesting debugging libvirt
<jdstrand> andygraybeal: heh, thanks
<bean> petey: ?
<bean> oh the locate
<petey> hey its not working
<petey> im trying locate "xxx.sql"
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, yes, i am hoping to get this to work because it is the crux of my setup at work... to run LTSP from a virtual machine.
<andygraybeal> else i have a lot of backpedaling to do!
<bean> petey: do "sudo updatedb" first
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, stopping libvirt like this will it kill my running virtual machines (my web and mail servers?)
<Skaag> ok so I did this: dpkg -r linux-server && dpkg -r linux-image-server
<Skaag> now dist-upgrade works
<andygraybeal> Skaag, congrats man!
<Skaag> will my server die on next reboot? :-)
<roaksoax> halvors: around?
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sorry
<roaksoax> hallyn: around?
<hallyn> roaksoax: yeah
<Skaag> I mean am I not supposed to be running a 'server' kernel?
<roaksoax> hallyn: would you know why i would get something like this: maas@canaima:/home/ubuntu$ virsh list --all
<roaksoax> error: failed to connect to the hypervisor
<Skaag> looks like I'm running a 'generic' kernel right now
<roaksoax> hallyn: for that particular user, while with other users it works just fine?
<hallyn> roaksoax: bc that user isnot in group libvirtd?
<jdstrand> andygraybeal: no, they shouldn't shutdown. it is possible the libvirt might lose track of them, but if you don't mess with the monitor file, I think it'll be ok. you could try just the apparmor_parser line. that may work
<roaksoax> hallyn: it has sudoers access to virsh
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, rock! thanks
<roaksoax> hallyn: however, this is an upgrade from quantal -> raring, and it stopped working in raring
<roaksoax> jamespage: did you have to do anything special for maas to be able to control virsh?
<roaksoax> vmass that is
<hallyn> roaksoax: what does 'sudoers access to virsh' mean?
<jamespage> roaksoax, yes - I had to patch the power control template to use sudo
<hallyn> oh, you're running virsh as root through sudo?
<jamespage> roaksoax, and add a sudoers config to let it do that
<roaksoax> jamespage: ahhh
<roaksoax> hallyn: that's it then :)
<roaksoax> hallyn: sorry for the noise :)
<jamespage> roaksoax, patching the power control template would have been lost on upgrade
<roaksoax> jamespage: yeah...
<roaksoax> I'll commit that upstream
<jamespage> roaksoax, I refer you to bug 1073463
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1073463 in maas "User-configurable files are not installed in /etc" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073463
<hallyn> roaksoax: ok, cool, ttyl :)
<jamespage> :-)
<jamespage> just poking you!
<roaksoax> jamespage: that bug requires upstream support.. julian said he would work on it :)
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, apparmor is confirmed not running, by way of your virsh command and grp.  libvirt now says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595856/
<andygraybeal> *grp = grep
<andygraybeal> what the heck does "no IOMMU" mean?
<jdstrand> andygraybeal: ok, so we've confirmed it isn't apparmor. unfortunately, I'm not familiar with the issue you are seeing with pci-assign
<jdstrand> hallyn: have you seen that before ^
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, okay thank you for holding my hand up until now.  i appreciate it.
<andygraybeal> i will keep googling.
<hallyn> looking
<hallyn> jdstrand: well, if you dont' have IOMMU you can't do pci assign right?
<jdstrand> I guess not "If your hardware doesn't have an IOMMU ("Intel VT-d" support in case of Intel - "AMD I/O Virtualization Technology" support in case of AMD), you'll not be able to assign devices in KVM." - http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM
<jdstrand> andygraybeal: ^
<andygraybeal> hm.. i have intel
<andygraybeal> xeon
<andygraybeal> maybe that's not what they are talking about though
<andygraybeal> i pasted my kern.log in case it is helpful too : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595870/
<jdstrand> andygraybeal: the page I quoted has other info on how to see if your motherboard and/or cpu supports VT-d
<andygraybeal> okay cool
<andygraybeal> i assigned USB device on this same machine
<andygraybeal> would that mean anything?
<andygraybeal> i don't think i have assigned PCI device yet.
<andygraybeal> i will read linux-kvm page
<andygraybeal> xeon is not listed with VT-d support  .... omg i want to cry
<andygraybeal> i'm still reading ti seems that just because xeon is not listed on that page doesn't mean it doesn't nhave VT-d support
<andygraybeal> ah it's a function of the chipset.. too
<andygraybeal> it isn't often i run into a hardware limitation.....
<andygraybeal> like this i mean.
<andygraybeal> jdstrand, well... i run this command: 'dmesg | grep -e DMAR -e IOMMU' and nothing comes up... so depressing
<andygraybeal> looks like i need to do some peaking around my BIOS too...
<hallyn> andygraybeal: is this a network card you want to assign?
<andygraybeal> yes it is.
<andygraybeal> maybe i just do a bridge...and leave it to that, eh?
<hallyn> yup
<andygraybeal> good deal, not the end of the world then.
<andygraybeal> but i think i'm going to take a walk around the block to chill out a bit.
<andygraybeal> okay back
<RoyK> seems there's a bug with neted raids on ubuntu raring, probably on precise as well. similar is reported for mint13. if I create two RAID5s and then a RAID0 on top of those, the latter won't be started after a reboot. this works on lucid
<InteliWasp> if i install 13.04 beta 2 today, is there a way to update it to the official version after it's release?
<sarnold> InteliWasp: I'd expect 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to do a good enough job..
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<InteliWasp> ok thanks
<RoyK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1171945
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1171945 in mdadm "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,New]
<roaksoax> jamespage: does this make sense to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596176/
<adam_g> jamespage, Daviey  verification-done for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nova/+bug/1116671  and any other related ubuntu bug tasks
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1116671 in cloud-archive "Meta bug for tracking Openstack 2012.2.3 Stable Update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<roaksoax> smoser: I'll be making this change for raring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596235/
<roaksoax> do you agree?
<smoser> only that i dont think it shoudl be necessary
<smoser> are you sure that template file is being rendered?
<smoser> rather than another one?
<roaksoax> smoser: yes, it is being rendered, i just dunno why it doesn't add what's required
<roaksoax> smoser: give me a sec and I'll show you
<jamespage> zul: bug 1163218
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1163218 in nova "Typo in nova-cells upstart script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163218
<zul> yeah its fixed in bzr
<jamespage> zul, coolio
<zul> ill do one last upload tomorrow
<jamespage> zul, ack
<cellofellow> I'm trying to set up DKIM verification on Postfix. I have a site with several (~50) domains, and it'd be ideal to manage those domains on the mail servers' OpenDKIM using the DB, but I've not found any comprehensive information on actually doing that.
<Daviey> jcastro: watching your workshop video.. seemed you did a great job kicking it off
<jcastro> Daviey: in hindsight I say "ummm" way too much
<jcastro> it's like my crutch word
<Daviey> jcastro: not as bad as you think.  I hadn't noticed until you said that
<sarnold> uhoh, now Daviey won't be able to ignore it again :)
<jcastro> it's this thing where you think a talk went awesome until you see yourself on video
<cellofellow> jcastro: no need to be hard on yourself.
<jcastro> and then it's like "God, what am I saying!"
<sarnold> jcastro: I'm lucky to have avoided that so far :) hehe
<Daviey> jcastro: been there. :)
<Daviey> jcastro: Could be worse, you could trip on a cable on the stage - and make a fool of yourself. :P
<jcastro> that was one of the best talks I've ever seen. It was awesome.
<andygraybeal> how do i re-run the ldap client auth configuration?  .... dpkg-reconfigure .... ??
<andygraybeal> i tihnk i typed in the wrong host uri
<andygraybeal> oh oh i got it
<Jeudi> Can UFW be used to set up a network firewall for a small lan?
<jdstrand> Jeudi: yes, it can, though you have to know a bit about iptables syntax atm. see 'man ufw-framework' for details
<Jeudi> jdstrand: thanks.  I'll read that and see how I fare.
#ubuntu-server 2013-04-24
<andygraybeal> when i login with ldap auth onto ubuntu.. my home directory is getting made with the wrong permissions :(  i don't know how to even begin to tell you what i need to for you to help trouble shoot :)  just commiserate with me for now!
<andygraybeal> gah
<sarnold> andygraybeal: which permissions does it get? which permissions would you like it to get instead?
<andygraybeal> i found the problem
<sarnold> andygraybeal: is there anything educational in /var/log/ that might indicate a config to change?
<sarnold> oh yay :)
<andygraybeal> two of the users in my ldap directory have the same UID number.... because did an import wrong
<andygraybeal> err.. i said the wrong thing.. i meant 'owner' and not permissions
<andygraybeal> thank you for responding
<sarnold> ugh, I've even seen that one before, mismatched local vs ldap-provided uids... ls -l always looked fine, but ls -ln showed te problem clearly....
<andygraybeal> ls -ln ..hmmmmm
<andygraybeal> aah you rock, thank you for that
<andygraybeal> n means numbers?
<sarnold> yeah
<andygraybeal> nice
<sarnold> similar to netstat or some other commands that could look up numbers to names or not...
<andygraybeal> okay, i'm not usd to the convention
<andygraybeal> i'm still new-ish
<andygraybeal> even tohugh i've used this for more than 10 yrs
<sarnold> well, like many things on unix, you learn one and find it's different elsewhere :)
<sarnold> ah, then you're already familiar with that, hehe :)
<andygraybeal> well really i'm 34.. i startd in highschool-ish with bsd of some sort
<andygraybeal> anyway.. it's all good
<andygraybeal> i'm still totally new :)
<andygraybeal> this is my first time trying to configure ldap auth client logons :)
<andygraybeal> kerberos is still another bag of worms to me.
<andygraybeal> even though i know i need to understand it.
<bmorriso> I've been told that growing the root volume on an EC2 instance takes hours, if impossible...is this true? Any assistance/guidance/etc?
<andygraybeal> i have an ec2 instance too :)
<andygraybeal> what storage container type do you have?
<andygraybeal> i have the simple basic one
<andygraybeal> i forget what it's called
<andygraybeal> amazon naming scheme is a little rediculous
<Patrickdk> bmorriso, where is this root volume located?
 * Patrickdk always found changing out a ebs only took minutes
<andygraybeal> yea, i think i have ebs
<Patrickdk> ebs is the default in ubuntu image
<Patrickdk> ebs is not a simple/basic one though :)
<Patrickdk> but it is, the safer one
<bmorriso> Patrickdk, it is ebs /dev/sda1
<bmorriso> it's only 8G and needs to be grown
<cheese1756> Does anyone have a good script to rsync an entire Ubuntu server in full?
<cheese1756> For super-easy referencing or restore
<andygraybeal> okay, i think the owner is set correctly on my home folder, now i'm getting an auth error saying 'nologin' where do i change this to say /bin/bash (or something... i'm assuming)
<Patrickdk> andygraybeal, chsh?
<andygraybeal> Patrickdk, hmm.. okay
<andygraybeal> i'm trying to login auth from a ldap server.
<andygraybeal> so i'm a little confused.
<Patrickdk> chsh?
<Patrickdk> if it doesn't work, your ldap config is highly unusual
<andygraybeal> no, i understand.
<andygraybeal> :)
<andygraybeal> i'm sure it is unusual
<andygraybeal> it says the 'user' doesn't exist in passwd
<andygraybeal> it's an ldap user... in my ldap config i have an entry: 'loginshell' it's value is /bin/bash
<andygraybeal> i've never ever been able to login with ldap client auth in my life.... if i get this it will be an event.
<Patrickdk> login with ldap client?
<Patrickdk> you just need to configure your pam correctly
<andygraybeal> ah pam
<andygraybeal> pam i sso evil
<andygraybeal> thank you for the hint though
<sarnold> definitely underdocumented..
<andygraybeal> i apologize, i'm reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<andygraybeal> it doesn't say anything about a shell
<Patrickdk> andygraybeal, that works, but it gives you no mangement, except doing it directly via ldap
<Patrickdk> atleast I think that is how it is
<andygraybeal> i have an entry in ldap, 'loginshell' = '/bin/bash'  .. i hoped that'd cover it :(
<andygraybeal> but ihave no idea, i'm grasping :)
<andygraybeal> i thin everythign is or should be managed from my ldap :)
<Patrickdk> no, that isn't the issue
<Patrickdk> the issue is, do you want it to be read only
<Patrickdk> or do you want normal tools to update it, like passwd, chsh, adduser, ...
<Patrickdk> if not, you will have to use or create your own user admin system
<andygraybeal> well, i am using zentyal as my backend.
<andygraybeal> it's got user mgmt built in.  if your not familiar with it.. it's a webified server admin thing.
<Patrickdk> personally I perfer to build them myself
<andygraybeal> i know, i know, everyone does.   i'm not exactly smart.
<andygraybeal> i'm not exactly sure how this is going to roll... i was hoping to give it a test drive
<andygraybeal> see how i feel about it
<andygraybeal> any thoughts you have would be helpful, if you have any more.
<andygraybeal> omg.. it works
<andygraybeal> i don't know why it didn't work for a second there.. but it is working now.. holy crap!!!!!
<andygraybeal> this is the first time i ever got this to work!
<andygraybeal> how exciting
<andygraybeal> i don't understand any of it :)
<andygraybeal> anyway, i'm celebrating :)
<InteliWasp> i have a server loaded with 13.04 beta 2, just installed vsftpd and enabled local user (after restarting service)but i am not able to log in
<phelps> Logging into my server and it has started being very slow to give me a prompt
<phelps> the last line from the ssh login is
<phelps> debug1: Entering interactive session.
<phelps> so it isn't actually connecting thats slow
<phelps> happens when I su to another user as well
<phelps> about 10 seconds
<phelps> it happens after the motd
<EvilEyeCorp> How would anyone recommend learning more about ubuntu server, are there any lessons or tutorials online I should visit?
<ScottK> EvilEyeCorp: The server guide (mentioned in the channel topic) is a good place to start.
<EvilEyeCorp> lol thanks
<ScottK> You'd be amazed how often people just assume some random page on the internet is better than the actual documentation.
<ScottK> Don't worry about it.
<EvilEyeCorp> Yeah I just dove into it about a week ago and I am just getting the basics down
<hammommah> greetings I am having some troule connecting via ssh from outside my local network. I have port 22 forwarded. I am currently running 4 csgo servers and a minecraft server. I can ping my server from outside. I can ssh into server from within my local network no worries. Any suggestions on where to look. When I try to connect from outside I get "No route to host"
<koolhead17> hi all
<Olivier1977> My name is Olivier and since a couple of day my Ubuntu Server 12.10 is having a problems
<Olivier1977> I have a headless server which I could reach with putty
<Olivier1977> I had it configured as a LAMP server
<Olivier1977> with Webmin configured on
<Olivier1977> When I connect a screen I see the server booting (RAM tests, disk mounting, ... all going fine)
<Olivier1977> but after that nothing
<Olivier1977> no connection with any tool anymore ftp,putty,webmin not reachable
<Olivier1977> Can anybody help me on how to debug this issue
<Olivier1977> This is the best I can tell about my problem, if more info is needed feel free to ask
<Olivier1977> my machine is a SIEMENS primergy econel 100
<jamespage> smoser, roaksoax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview#Ubuntu_Server
<jamespage> can you guys take a run at MAAS and simple streams please
<AtuM>  How can i find out what's causing my system to "block" tty1 on ubuntu server 12.10- there's no login screen after bootup. i can type but i can login only by accessing some other tty
<AtuM> the last output is "Skipping profile /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd "
<AtuM> I'll try to disable update-motd on bootup...
<AtuM> it helps not.. gets stuck right after apparmor or during
<ogra_> check your upstart logs
<ogra_> (and check if the tty1 job is even there etc)
<zul> jamespage:  ping https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/nova/nova-final/+merge/160626
<jamespage> zul " * debian/control: Add iptables dependency."
<jamespage> I thought the missing dep was ebtables?
<jamespage> or was that a typo?
<zul> its for nova-api
<zul> jamespage:  its in the api-metadata.filters
<jon__> hi, having trouble getting apache running on ubuntu server
<jon__> do i need to change any permissions for the default setup to work
<jon__> using var/www
<jpds> jon__: No, it should just work.
<jon__> hmm
<jpds> jon__: Have you looked at /var/log/apache2/error.log ?
<jon__> ok
<jon__> no
<jon__> i will
<jon__> basically i have cloud server with rackspace
<jon__> i installed apache
<jon__> pointed my nameservers at rackspace dns
<jon__> but when i go to required domain in broswer get an error saying firefox cant find server
<jon__> ive used dig / whois etc and seems ok there
<jon__> so thinking its my apache setup
<pmatulis> jon__: does it work by ip address?
<jamespage> zul, +1
<zul> jamespage:  thanks
<zul> just giong to do a test build before uploading
<jon__> pmatulis: yes it does
<jon__> it seems
<Diegonat> hi guys... What's the best free program to design networks ??
<Nafallo> Diegonat: whiteboard and marker
<[tla]> hi. i have a 12.10 server install and have accidentally overwritten the passwd and shadow files. passwd- is there but obviously i cannot move it back and pwconv because i cant sudo anymore. concerned that as the root volume is on device mapper i may not be able to recover by rebooting into recovery mode kernel. any advice / guidence appreciated before i reboot. :s
<Diegonat> Nafallo, ahahahah
<Diegonat> come on
<Diegonat> you know what I mean =)
<jon__> thank you pmatulis
<Nafallo> no seriously... that's my advice when designing networks :-)
<jon__> i just need to figure out why domain name doesnt resolve
<Diegonat> Nafallo, tell me the second best then =D
<Diegonat> because i cannot take the whiteboard with me
<Diegonat> =)
<Nafallo> Diegonat: spreadsheet, pencil and rubber :-)
<Diegonat> COME ON!!
<Diegonat> =D
<Nafallo> Diegonat: dia? gns3?
<Nafallo> depending on what you're trying to achieve.
<pmatulis> jon__: it's a DNS problem.  either your configuration (nothing to do with apache btw) or the DNS servers themselves do not have the answer to your query.  ① try to query some other name (ex: host google.com) and ② did you tell the DNS servers about your domain name?
<pmatulis> ...either your configuration is wrong (nothing...
<patdk-wk> roy_k?
<patdk-wk> RoyK?
<thelamest> sopp
<stgraber> zul: hey there. I was wondering if you made any progress on that libvirt-lxcapi driver? (just wondering as it's now on the LXC 1.0 roadmap)
<zul> adam_g/jamespage: I have more cloud updates for you when you get a chance http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/ca
<zul> stgraber:  no ive been busy with other things
<RoyK> patdk-wk: ?
<patdk-wk> pm
<LargePrime> I got a question about raid configuration
<gema> LargePrime: you can share it and see if someone have an answer
<gema> has*
<LargePrime> ya.  just getting my thoughts together...
<LargePrime> I am ordering a dedicated server with 2 SSDs
<LargePrime> I would like to configur them with part of the space as raid 1 and the rest raid 0
<LargePrime> and have no idea what i am doing
<LargePrime> so 1) can this me done?  2) guide?  link? what to google?
<hachre> yes you can do it
<hachre> butwhy
<hachre> just make two partitions on each drive, same layout, and then make a mdraid from one pair of partiton with raid1 and the other with raid0
<hachre> mdadm
<hachre> is the tool
<hachre> haha
<hachre> oops
<hachre> mt
<hachre> LargePrime: .
<LargePrime> ok
<LargePrime> again I have no idea
<LargePrime> so if that is what i want to do.... is there a guide?
<Daviey> zul: to check, python-melange is also deprecated ?
<zul> Daviey: it is
<plars> matsubara: ping
<plars> matsubara: are you testing maas on raring isos?
<matsubara> plars, yes
<matsubara> hehe I think you are the third person that asked me that today
<plars> matsubara: you're very popular today I guess :)
<plars> matsubara: ok, some people were wondering about results for it
<yolanda> jamespage, looking at that bug you commented: https://bugs.launchpad.net/keystone/+bug/1073569
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1073569 in nova "Jenkins jobs fail because of incompatibility between sqlalchemy-migrate and the newest sqlalchemy-0.8.0b1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<matsubara> plars, our CI tests does most of the testing described in the wiki page, but I'll try it manually installing the ISO from scratch just to be sure (and cover some other test cases that are not covered by CI)
<yolanda> there is a CVE reference for CVE-2012-4573
<uvirtbot> yolanda: The v1 API in OpenStack Glance Grizzly, Folsom (2012.2), and Essex (2012.1) allows remote authenticated users to delete arbitrary non-protected images via an image deletion request, a different vulnerability than CVE-2012-5482. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-4573)
<plars> matsubara: but does your ci test install from the latest raring iso?
<plars> matsubara: with iso testing, we want to obviously check what's really on the iso, as opposed to what *should* be on it :)
<jamespage> yolanda, I see - well the CVE references on that bug look wonky
<matsubara> plars, it uses a testbed for each release. the test bed comes from: CLOUDIMGURL=http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/$RELEASE/current/
<matsubara> which I suspect is not what you want tested
<yolanda> ok, so i remove it?
<jamespage> yolanda, yeah
<jamespage> yolanda, I think something odd happened in LP - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/cve/2012-4573
<jamespage> there is no way its that many bugs :-)
<jamespage> yolanda, nova looks OK btw
<yolanda> nice!
<yolanda> i did a minor fix also in horizon now, the same problem with email, i have something misconfigured
<caribou> jamespage: I see your name in rsyslog's changelog; are you still looking afther this pkg ?
<jamespage> caribouwell I touched it once
<jamespage> caribou, ^^
<caribou> jamespage: too bad for you ;-)
<jamespage> whats up?
<caribou> jamespage: I got something fixed upstream that I'd like to have into our pkg
<jamespage> caribou, critical bug?
<caribou> jamespage: we provide 5.8.11 which is no longer supported
<caribou> jamespage:
<caribou> jamespage: $PreserveFQDN functionality is broken
<jamespage> yolanda, one comment on keystone
<yolanda> jamespage, i'll recheck it
<yolanda> for some reason quilt showed me that the patch wasn't applying, but maybe there was some problem with the merge
<caribou> jamespage: remember bug #1066845
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1066845 in nova "nova-novncproxy is not running; Suggest: novnc should be Depends" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066845
<jamespage> caribou, I do yes
<caribou> jamespage: it's now in Raring, should I do the SRU process even if it's in cloud-archive ?
<jamespage> caribou, well quantal folsom packages are currently verified for most recent SRU and should be accepted +7 days
<jamespage> so we could stack it after that
<jamespage> if its important enought to SRU
<caribou> jamespage: what about precise ,
<caribou> ?
<jamespage> caribou, folsom packages go through quantal SRU process before going to precise
<jamespage> cloud archive that is
<caribou> jamespage: ok, I see
<caribou> jamespage: so what should I do ? format the bug for SRU ?
<jamespage> caribou, we kept getting bumped by security fixes - which is why the last lot have been pending for 2 months
<caribou> jamespage: yeah, I noticed that
<jamespage> caribou, I would really debate whether its SRU worthy TBH
<jamespage> caribou, can you sit on it for a bit - there is another point release for folsom to get out after the current one
<jamespage> I'll make sure it get swept up with that
<caribou> jamespage: sure
<hallyn> zul: stgraber: drat, my dnsmasq.d 'fix' for libvirt in raring and precise are wrong.
<zul> *sigh*
<zul> whats wrong/
<caribou> jamespage: ok, will do. thanks
<hallyn> /etc/dnsmasq.d-available was being created in debian/tmp, never got cpied into the package
<hallyn> got my first 0-day raring sru
<hallyn> (the fix is trivial, at least)
<yolanda> jamespage, i refreshed the patch, actually only a bit of all was needed, the other bits were already upstream
<yolanda> jamespage, i see your approval, so i do the merge? not sure about permissions
<jamespage> yolanda, you don't need todo anything for approved things - I'll take care of the upload and pushes as sponsor
<yolanda> so i link my branches to the tracking bug?
<halvors> When will 13.04 be released?
<halvors> Tomorrow 00.00?
<Pici> halvors: tomorrow, when its done.
<genii-around> Generally sometime after dinner in the UK
<parallel21> I've just built a VM using KVM but am unable to ssh into the machine
<Daviey> roaksoax: can you look at bug 1172336 urgently please
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1172336 in maas "MAAS server reference to AvahiBoot wiki page that does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172336
<Daviey> roaksoax: I'd like to understand where the page went.
<markthomas> parallel21: I assume you've checked the obvious (that sshd is running in the guest)
<roaksoax> Daviey: i think upostream never removed this message
<roaksoax> Daviey: since we decided to drop the avahi boot image
<parallel21> markthomas: I have no way of doing so
<parallel21> to my knowledge
<roaksoax> didn't we?
<markthomas> parallel21: I believe there's a command from the host to access the VM directly.  One sec.
<Daviey> roaksoax: Hmm, possibly
<markthomas> parallel21: Do you have virsh?
<parallel21> markthomas: yes
<markthomas> I believe you can use virsh to access the console.
<roaksoax> Daviey: yeah, we did drop the image to do this... (Remember it was the image to be placed on USB stick and make it discover a MAAS server and enlist the machjine))
<parallel21> markthomas: Is this it? virsh --connect qemu+ssh://user@host/system
<markthomas> parallel21: Let me check my notes
<markthomas> parallel21: try virsh console
<markthomas> back in 2 min.
<Daviey> roaksoax: well, I don't think it is a release blocker.  Can you reintroduce a wiki page explaining that the functionality is deprecated, and raise an upstream task?
<roaksoax> Daviey: Already in the process :)
<Daviey> perfect!
<parallel21> markthomas: "Escape character is ^]" "error: internal error cannot find character device (null)"
<markthomas> parallel21: Hmm...
<parallel21> one sec
<parallel21> I found a tip online saying I need to add a serial console declaration in the xml file
<parallel21> I've edited the vm using "virsh edit vm3"
<parallel21> But when I boot the vm it rewrites the xml file
<markthomas> parallel21: the changes made with virsh edit don't survive a reboot?
<parallel21> trying virsh reboot now
<parallel21> Yeah, my edits never take
<markthomas> Hmm...
<parallel21> The vm is running: That's when I do "virsh edit vm3" Make my changes and save
<parallel21> Could it be the xml is not being placed in the right place
<markthomas> I wouldn't think so.  Where do you keep the XML?
<RoyK> anyone here that knows where mdadm is initialized, as in finding raids and assembling them? nested raids are broken and seem to be broken since at least precise. see bug 1171945
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1171945 in mdadm "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
<parallel21> It's just the a tmp file. "/tmp/virshtY9V2t.xml"
<xnox> RoyK: as far as I know we only support 0, 1, 5, 6, 10 raid levels, the rest is questionable in its usefulness.
<xnox> RoyK: my recommendation to use LVM instead of "0" level nested or not, and that works quite well.
<markthomas> parallel21: try virsh dumpxml, then redirect to a file.  Edit the file, and run virsh define against the file.  Not sure if that will work, but I don't konw why your changes are not persisting.
<markthomas> parallel21: Actually, if you have the XML in tmp, skip the first part.  Do the virsh define against your edited file.
<markthomas> parallel21: meanwhile, let me ask you this: do you have access to a system with xorg and virt-manager installed?
<parallel21> markthomas: I do not. I was hoping to be able to do it all through the command-line. I found my error, looks like it was getting compiled into the xml file. But still hasn't solved the "Escape character is ^]" error
<markthomas> parallel21: Yeah, we need to try to connect to the console.  Without virt-manager, we'll have to try to do this the hard way
<parallel21> I have this error when using the virsh console command: "qemuDomainOpenConsole:10906 : internal error cannot find character device (null)" from /var/log/libvirt/libvirtd.log
<parallel21> Success! kinda
<parallel21> markthomas: I did the dumpxml to a different file. Edited that file and redefine the vm using that xml
<markthomas> parallel21: can you post some of your /var/log/libvirt excerpts to pastepin.ubuntu.com?
<parallel21> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598873/
<parallel21> not it hangs at virsh console
<markthomas> parallel21: looking into this...
<sarnold> markthomas: wow, parallel21's logs sure look ugly. I don't know where you are in debugging it, but perhaps some debsums disk-checking would be useful...
<markthomas> sarnold: thanks.  Haven't gotten too far with it, yet.
<sarnold> markthomas: thanks :)
<parallel21> Running virsh ttyconsole vm3 returns /dev/pts/4
<Praxi> Working on a shell script, how do I echo a variable with other text? Does this look correct? echo "The backups were succesfully copied from $backup_files to $destination
<Pici> Praxi: Yes.  You may also want to check out #bash, and the links in the topic of #bash
<Praxi> its own channel, well ok then!  ty Pici !
<markthomas> parallel21: let's back up a step and try sarnold's suggestion:  Run debsums against your qemu-kvm package, and other kvm-related packages you have installed.
<markthomas> parallel21: and libvirt-bin, libvirt0, etc
<parallel21> Is there a way to list all kvm related packages?
<parallel21> debsums for libvirt-bin, libvirt0, kvm all pass with OK
<markthomas> parallel21: if there is one, I don't know it.  Just apt-cache depends or whatever it is.
<markthomas> Okay.  One sec.
<plars> roaksoax, matsubara-afk: fighting with trying to get maas to do something for me here, in an admitedly less than ideal setup.  I've got it at least seeming to respond to the tftp request when I boot a machine, but it seems to timeout. Any logs I can look at? nothing seems to show up under /var/log/maas/* that I can tell
<parallel21> markthomas: I just ran debsums on everything and everything checks out
<markthomas> parallel21: Okay.  Well, one sec.  I may have an idea, assuming the VM works properly.
<markthomas> sarnold: do you know if KVM starts a VNC server process for a guest automatically?
<sarnold> markthomas: I think it only creates the vnc if you pass -vnc on the command line
<sarnold> markthomas: at least, the manpage says something about "normally, SDL is used .."
<sarnold> .. and my running VMs all have -vnc on the command line
<markthomas> sarnold: Merci.
<parallel21> I could rebuild the instance passing the command
<markthomas> parallel21: Can you restart your VM with -vnc so we can try to connect with a VNC viewer on another box?
<markthomas> good.
<parallel21> Could I just restart? Or does it require a rebuild?
<roaksoax> plars: pserv.log maas.log
<roaksoax> plars: did you run maas-import-pxe-files?
<sarnold> parallel21,markthomas: you'll need a argument to -vnc as well, I think it wants the IP and X display number to use.. e.g. -vnc 127.0.0.1:4
<plars> roaksoax: I did
<plars> roaksoax: both of those are empty
<markthomas> sarnold, parallel21: I believe if you include something like the following in the devices section in your XML it will achieve the same thing:
<markthomas>  <graphics type='vnc' port='-1' autoport='yes'/>
<sarnold> markthomas: woot :)
<parallel21> This is the xml file running
<parallel21> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598942/
<markthomas> sarnold: I had a guest that was built with virt-manager lying around.  Was just trying to figure out how it does what it does.
<markthomas> parallel21: That will work.  If you can grab a box with any GUI and VNC viewer installed, you can tunnel a VNC session over SSH and you won't have to change the listen address.
<markthomas> I think.
<roaksoax> plars: ok i';m gonna restart the tests since i've been getting pulled to bugs
<roaksoax> plars: in what test are you?
<parallel21> I'll need to add a firewall rule for my machine to the server. What port does vnc run by default?
<plars> roaksoax: well, I was mostly just going through the install one, but wanted to see if I could take it a step further and actually get it talking
<parallel21> 5900 it looks like
<roaksoax> clear
<roaksoax> ls
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> smoser: do we still a maas devenv?
<roaksoax> we do right?
<roaksoax> plars: yeah just send me the logs
<markthomas> parallel21: You shouldn't need a firewall rule if you tunnel over SSH.  The answer to your question is 5900-590x depending on the display number.  Should be :0 in this case, so 5900.
<plars> roaksoax: the logs are empty
<roaksoax> plars: weird... are you sure they pxe boot from maas
<roaksoax> plars: can you send me a screenshot?
<RoyK> xnox: erm - it works with lucid
<parallel21> Does the vnc client allow ssh tunneling? or do I setup it up like so " ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 -N -f -l user hostname"
<xnox> RoyK: sure. not everything that works or worked is inherently supported. Can you please tell me why you use "0" level instead of lvm?
<xnox> RoyK: with or without RAID levels for redundancy.
<markthomas> parallel21: I believe so
<RoyK> xnox: well, it's rather useful, raid-0 on top of raid-5 will redistribute the data if the raid is extended. afaik lvm will not
<RoyK> xnox: also, it doesn't make sense of not supporting something that works, and worked in previous versions of ubuntu
<mgz> can I see the reason for rejection of juju-core in raring anywhere?
<smoser> roaksoax, we dont relaly have a maas devenv. virtual-maas really took over that need.
<mgz> xnox: ^maybe you know? last time I just got an email, and I wasn't the owner of the packaging branch for this one
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah the only problem is that virtual maas depends on juju :)
<Daviey> mgz: Yes
<Daviey> mgz: #ubuntu-release and the FFE tracking bug
<smoser> why do you think virtual maas depends on juju?
<smoser> ah. for setup. i see.
<xnox> mgz: many reasons. But none of them are fatal, in a sense they should be fixed and reuploaded and accepted as an sru to introduce that new package.
<smoser> yeah, we wanted to separate that out.
<xnox> mgz: there is no ultimate requirement to have it in the release pocket.
<mgz> ah, the bug gets updated? didn't last time...
<Daviey> mgz: There was bit of a bun fight both on the bug and in #ubuntu-release
<xnox> mgz: it's irregular. But SRU/release are happy to introduce the new source package juju-core as an SRU, such that it's top-notch the first time people can install it from the supported archive.
<xnox> (teams that is)
<mgz> oh, and isn't the bug fun...
<xnox> mgz: i'm just relaying the discussions i have overheard in #ubuntu-release and further debates around the table here.
<mgz> I
<mgz> I'll read the log
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah, well In my case I can setup my own env pretty quickly, but test cases such as plars might be more complicated
<xnox> mgz: no problem.
<parallel21> markthomas: I'm on a mac. I have vnc-viewer. I've tunnel the port over using ssh. I get a warning that this connection will be unencrypted without a vnc license. I hit continue and it connects briefly and then closes the connection
<markthomas> parallel21: try Chicken of the VNC.  I find it less problematic than others like RealVNC Viewer.
<markthomas> parallel21: free to download, and does work with KVM
<parallel21> markthomas: will do
<parallel21> So this must be the problem
<parallel21> http://i.imgur.com/s2ulMiD.png
<markthomas> parallel21: your VM is frelled.
<parallel21> So rebuild
<markthomas> parallel21: looks that way.  Did it have anything important on it that wasn't backed up?
<parallel21> markthomas: Nay… this was just a test setup. Is there a place I can find templates to work from? I'm looking to setup a vm running just nginx and php on a single core
<parallel21> markthomas: this is my build command http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5599005/
<markthomas> parallel21: I haven't used vmbuilder.  I'll have to look into it.
<parallel21> What do you use?
<smoser> roaksoax, plars http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~smoser/maas/maas-pkg-test/files
<smoser> i'm following that right now for testing raring
<markthomas> parallel21: I've been using virt-manager to build from ISO for the guests I have.
<adam_g> zul, those CA packages LGTM
<markthomas> parallel21: but it looks like it's time for me to learn vmbuilder
<zul> adam_g:  cool thanks
<parallel21> markthomas: I'm gonna rebuild once more and see if I get a working formula down
<zul> Daviey: ping can we can cinder and nova through the queue please? they contain an upstart typo and fixes for the CA
<bkerensa> pmatulis: hi
<plars> smoser: ah, this looks useful
<plars> smoser: do these still work on raring?
<smoser> i got most of the way through before a system hung (it was an instance)
<Daviey> zul: looking
<Daviey> zul: i need a bug for iptables dependency
<zul> Daviey:  damn it
<zul> do you want me to make one now/
<Daviey> zul: yes please.  It's far too late to not have an upload without a decent bug
<zul> Daviey:  coming right up
<zul> Daviey:  so i made a boo boo...adam_g already +1 while it was still stuck in the queue so the staging ppa has the changelog without the bug number can we remove the old one from the ppa and i can reupload it?
<Daviey> zul: it's not possible to upload the identical version.  You will need to make it ~cloud1
<zul> Daviey:  ok will do
<Daviey> (which you can just do)
<Daviey> zul: can you add a bit more meat to the iptables bug please
<matsubara> plars, do you have the dhcp server running?
<plars> matsubara: I do
<matsubara> plars, and your node get an ip address but then doesn't get the image to pxe boot the node?
<plars> matsubara: right, it gets an ip in the range I specified, tftp starts, then after a few seconds I get "TFTP open timeout"
<matsubara> plars, did you run maas-import-pxe-files?
<plars> yes
<matsubara> did it finish successfully? what do you get in pserv.log?
<plars> matsubara: nothing in pserv.log - it's empty
<matsubara> when the node does the tftp request, what shows up in the pserv.log?
<matsubara> oh
<matsubara> I think I've seen that before. can't remember what the issue was. /me thinks
<matsubara> plars, what do you have in your /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf?
<plars> matsubara: In the interest of full disclosure, I *do* have another dhcp server on the network (my router) which I haven't touched. But the ip I get every time is the first one from the range that I specified in maas, and it didn't even start to dhcp/tftp from netboot until I installed maas-dhcp and set that up
<matsubara> plars, I've seen the TFTP open timeout issue when the next-server is set to 127.0.0.1 in the dhcpd.conf
<matsubara> did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas and changed the URL for the pxe server?
<plars> matsubara: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599118/
<plars> hmm... no I didn't
<plars> I never saw anything about running dpkg-reconfigure, maybe I overlooked it
<matsubara> plars, the package might pick the wrong interface during install
<plars> matsubara: it doesn't ask me for anything
<matsubara> plars, sorry, dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller
<plars> no effect after setting it there
<plars> I don't seem to have a next-server in that dhcpd.conf
<matsubara> plars, I'm setting up the VM so I can try to reproduce. just a minute
<adam_g> zul, whats the point of symlinking from /etc/bash_completion.d/ to /usr/share/doc/python-novaclient? why not just install the completion file into /etc/bash_completion.d/?
<zul> adam_g:  thats the way people do it apparently
<matsubara> plars, so you have two dhcp servers in the network segment? http://www.bootix.com/support/problems_solutions/pxe_e32_tftp_open_timeout.html says having the dhcp server running on different machines than the one the tftp is running from might cause the timeout problem
<matsubara> could you try adding next-server 192.168.1.1 (assuming this is your pxe server address), restart maas-dhcp and then reboot the node?
<plars> matsubara: the dhcp server I'm getting the ip from is *definitely* maas though
<matsubara> plars, yeah, that's odd indeed
<matsubara> according to the page above tftp client should assume the tftp server is the same it got its ip from
<matsubara> plars, maybe a firewall rule is blocking the tftp requests?
<Daviey> Oh dear.  You are seeing a timeout?
<plars> matsubara: not a firewall between these systems, all on the same subnet
<Daviey> plars: What hardware is the client?
<plars> Daviey: don't get too paranoid just yet, this is my first time really trying to set up maas
<plars> Daviey: a spare laptop I have around here for testing
<Daviey> plars: So, it could be buggy pxe implementation.  We had this with an enterprise grade server, https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1155556
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1155556 in python-tx-tftp "HP ProLiant DL380 G7 tftps kernel, but initrd tracebacks in tftp server.  DL380 G6 succeeds." [Undecided,Fix released]
<plars> interesting, not sure if I have another machine here I can use at the moment to try
<parallel21> markthomas: I have since restart the process and I dunno what I've done differently. But everything seems to work. I think I didn't powerdown a machine one time and instead used the destroy to power down it. Anyway… thanks for all the help!
<markthomas> parallel21: Glad you got it figured out.
<LargePrime> ima ask a noob question.  how do i undo "iptables -A INPUT -m iprange --src-range ip.add.ress.0-ip.add.ress.255 -j DROP"  a link or search critera would be cool
<LargePrime> and thanks you
<maxb> LargePrime: 'iptables --help', look specifically at the --list, --line-numbers and --delete options
<LargePrime> thanks maxb
<med_> smoser, hallyn, stgraber, zul, Daviey et al: Why does the KVM FAQ say to not run NTP on kvm guests? It appears to just be out of date. Is there any tech reason not to these days (seems to be tech reasons to actually RUN ntpd on guests).   Ref: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ
<med_> smoser, hallyn, stgraber, zul, Daviey et al: Why does the KVM FAQ say to not run NTP on kvm guests? It appears to just be out of date. Is there any tech reason not to these days (seems to be tech reasons to actually RUN ntpd on guests).   Ref: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ
<med_> (looks like an artifact from 2008 on the FAQ that may no longer be valid in current kvm.)
<hallyn> med_: yeah i've talked to him about that yesterday
<hallyn> as you guessed, it's probably a very old suggestion, and it's also the community docs, not the server guide.  i had no idea that was being suggested.
<JuanBre> hi, I want to know if ubuntu-server kernel comes with napi support enabled....
<med_> hallyn, many thanks.
<sarnold> hallyn: does that mean we -should- run ntpd on both guests and hosts?
<sarnold> (I always thought the guests would wind up being very wrong about clock drift and drive the clocks further away from reality..)
<med_> sarnold, the research indicates it's probably a good idea to do both. And if  you can point the guests at the host as master, that's ideal.
<hallyn> sarnold: yeah I thin you want to run it on both
<med_> (in  a cloud, you may have no clue about the host of course)
<hallyn> sarnold: note that ntp only adjusts how jiffies are accounted in the kernel - it doesn't change the hwclock, so guests wont' affect host and vice versa
<sarnold> hallyn: this is where I get mighty fuzzy on details... I thought that the cpu-based clock source that the kernel uses to keep track of time would propogate from host to guests when the host's time is updated.. (cpu counter? hrtimer? man it's been ages..)
<hallyn> sarnold: my impression was it doesn't change the clock frequency, it's just that when clock interrupts arrive, it changes how often it bumps the jiffies
<sarnold> hallyn: well, cool, that's one old folklorism I can remove from my brain :) thanks
<hallyn> sarnold: i'm not 100% convinced.  and of course if yo'ure right then ntp in guests means they're fighting each other
<hallyn> but no i'm pretty sure it's right
<sarnold> pfew :)
<LargePrime> so i al looking at installing/replacing the kernel on my dedicated server. 12.10  any recommendations?  desktop and server kernels are merged now right?
<LargePrime> http://pastie.org/7711965 is the list i have i gues
<RoyK> LargePrime: for a server, use 12.04
<RoyK> the LTS releases are the best for servers
<RoyK> and since 8.04 is out of support in a week, and 10.04 is oldish, 12.04 will probably be the best unless you have special needs
<LargePrime> well i think it too late. and yes, generaly i fell like i am special needs, but that is not ubuntu related
<LargePrime> well not specifically
<RoyK> I only use LTS on servers
<maxb> I would say that it depends on the server. If it's the kind of server where you value up-to-date-ness of software and don't mind upgrading every 6 months, then track the latest release. Otherwise, stick with LTSes
<RoyK> the non-LTSes tend to be far less tested
#ubuntu-server 2013-04-25
<LargePrime> it iw worth haveing the host to install a different OS?
<LargePrime> is it*
<LargePrime> RoyK: maxb
<LargePrime> and also thank you for your help
<LargePrime> I want to set up my 2 ssds in raind 1 for one portion of the drives and raid 0 for another portion of the drive. can that even be done via ssh?
<thinkerweb> I have 1 drive out of 2 of software raid 1, I've lost "/dev/sdc1 BIOS --fs Boot Partition bios_grub Flag", "/dev/sdc2 fat16 fs EFI System Partition boot flag", "/dev/sdc3 ext2 fs Linux Boot Raid raid Flag", "/dev/sdc4 --fs Linux LVM Raid raid Flag", How can I make this system bootable
<thinkerweb> ls
<jetole> Hey guys. Does anyone know what the url would be for the key for this ppa? I am trying to add it as a repo to preseed install and reading about how the d-i will complain if no key but shows how to add one via preseed
<jetole> https://launchpad.net/~saltstack/+archive/salt
<pmp6nl> Hello, where is the default PostgreSQL database location in Ubuntu 12.04.? Thanks!
<blkperl> pmp6nl: what do you mean? you mean the datadir?
<blkperl> run `pg_lsclusters` and grep the config file for datadir
<pmp6nl> blkperl, are the databases saved in a directory somewhere that I could download them manually or capture them via rsync?
<blkperl> pmp6nl: you can you use pg_dump to dump them to a file, then rsync them
<pmp6nl> blkperl, ok so they have to be dumped first.  They cant just be grabbed from whereever when the server runs rsycn every so often?
<blkperl> pmp6nl: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/backup-dump.html
<blkperl> for more general backup stuff: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/backup.html
<pmp6nl> Thanks blkperl !
<blkperl> pmp6nl: read the docs and figure out what works best for your use case :)
<pmp6nl> will do
<bryan_> I need some help with UFW, I added port 51413 so I can access Transmission but it still won't let me access it remotely
<AtuM> can plymouth be removed from 12.10 ?
<lens|work> hi guys - i have multiple virtual hosts in my ubuntu box. is it possible to access them in lan using different ip address for each virtual host, so that i don't have to mess around with my hosts file ?
<AtuM> lens|work, use bridge so each vm will have its own ip.. are you using nat?
<AtuM> hello. it looks like my ubuntu server stalls on boot.. it seems to load most services and then doesn't show the logon screen on tty1
<AtuM> I've tried to disable a few things on bootup but it doesn't help.. it might be a plymouth issue but I don't know how to troubleshoot this
<AtuM> the server also won't go to reboot.. I have to break it with sysrq
<lens|work> AtuM, i'm gonna go with creating a vm for each virtual host
<AtuM> lens|work, oh.. you're talking about apache virtual hosts?
<AtuM> lens|work, if you're using apache, then you can have more ips in the box and have virtual hosts definitions set for each of those ips.. i believe it should be quite simple to set up
<jamespage> zul, please an I have a updated nova for the cloud-archive please - the changelog is not in sync with raring
<[S^K]> I have installed ubuntu server on an Amazon EC2 instance, when I try to create a file using "sudo cat > file.conf" I get permission denied. sudo is working for all other command though. How can I fix this?
<[S^K]> I cannot use sudo su for security reasons
<ogra_> [S^K], use tee
<ogra_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ogra_> see the help page it has examples
<[S^K]> ogra: how would I create the file to tee into though?
<ogra_> -a
<jamespage> yolanda, uploaded all four of those SRU's for precise - lgtm
<yolanda> great!
<mlasala> Hello! I have a question about "Ubuntu Server". I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 12
<mlasala> sorry, I press enter b4 finish writing :/
<mlasala> I want to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 JeOS as this guide says: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<mlasala> but when I press F4 in the installation screen I only see "Normal" option. I can't see the "Minimal installation"
<mlasala> Anybody knows why it doesn't appear? There is any other way to do this?
<mlasala> Well, I figured out what happened. Seems the 12.04.01 rev doesn't had this option. The last one 12.04.02 has all the options included.
<mlasala> bye!
<zul> jamespage:  will do so this mornign
<jamespage> zul, cinder required as well - but I guess you know that!
<zul> jamespage:  yep
<LargePrime> I am setting up raid on a dedicated server I bought.  How do i repartition and format without having a "boot" screen?
<xnox> LargePrime: what do you mean by "boot" screen?
<LargePrime> i only have ssh access.  and I am a rather large noob.  Can i reformat and repartition from ssh?
<LargePrime> if you have a link or a search i should do, that would be great
<zul> jamespage:  http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/ca
<jamespage> zul: +1
<LargePrime> xnox:
<xnox> LargePrime: well you need to do pxe boot with ssh support (dropbear) to launch installer. and then you can setup everything.
<xnox> check out debian-installer guides
<zul> jamespage:  thanks uploaded
<spidernik84> Hello everyone! I'm looking for a way to safely preseed an LVM encryption password but I can't seem to find a way to pass it hashed. I managed to pass it to the installer via the preseed line "partman-crypto partman-crypto/passphrase password <pass>" but it's in cleartext
<xnox> spidernik84: it must be clear text. there is no secure way to preseed the partman-crypto password.
<xnox> spidernik84: i recommend changing passwords later or control key distribution in some other way.
<rbasak> I'm not sure it makes any sense to do that. The installer needs an unhashed passphrase or at least the LUKS header and derived key (or whatever it's called) in order to install. And generally the installer is bootstrapped over TFTP and can be MITMed there. Bug 833994 may be relevant to you though.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 833994 in debian-installer-utils "debian-installer does not support https when using with preseed files" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833994
<spidernik84> thanks :(
<spidernik84> So it's basically safer not to preseed them and type them
<LargePrime> should we be using btrfs ?
<spidernik84> how would you deploy encrypted machines on a large scale?
<rbasak> Use a secured management network
<spidernik84> we're talking about 10 machines in our case but it's still good to think in perspective
<spidernik84> ok
<spidernik84> thanks to all :)
<LargePrime> installing a new server.  Is it wise to us btrfs on a server?
<xnox> LargePrime: no.
<LargePrime> ok
<LargePrime> ext4 i guess?
<xnox> LargePrime: if you don't know what you are getting your self into, it's probably not wise =)
<xnox> LargePrime: ext4 is default trusted and proven.
<spidernik84> is btrfs still a promising fs or just hype?
<LargePrime> i rarely have a clue what i am doing
<xnox> spidernik84: it's not stable until it's used, and it's not used.
<LargePrime> xnox: can i bugg you?  how many patitions does a server need?
<LargePrime> *partitions
<LargePrime> is ext4 always better than ext3?
<dpb_> connect oftc
<SpamapS> jamespage: hey, any reason to not release the quantal 2012.2.3 openstack updated packages? They seem to have been in quantal-proposed for 15 days... bugs are all green. ?
<SpamapS> adam_g: ^
<SpamapS> Daviey: ^
<Daviey> SpamapS: one moment
<ScottK> SpamapS: There's probably a few packages in that state.  We've been a little distracted.
<Daviey> SpamapS: I am happpy for them to progress. If it's not done today, I'd not like it done until Monday
<SpamapS> Daviey: right, it being Thursday and all.. figured now is better. :)
<SpamapS> though one could argue "it is Friday in half of the world"
<Daviey> SpamapS: I decided it was Friday evening around lunchtime today.
<SpamapS> Daviey: ok, I'm going to push the big button and sru-release horizon,glance,nova,keystone,cinder,quantum
<Daviey> Perfect, thanks.
<Daviey> Duck. and. Cover.
<lifeless> \o/
<SpamapS> $ ./sru-release quantal horizon glance nova keystone cinder quantum
<adam_g> SpamapS, thanks
<tmclaugh[work]> Hi, anyone on here use kickstart for building Ubuntu hosts?
<tmclaugh[work]> wondering how common it is v. using preseed.
<jamespage> thanks SpamapS
<jamespage> now we can do 2012.2.4
<SpamapS> its like the changes never stop
<Daviey> SpamapS: I blame upstream.
<SpamapS> Daviey: no, definitely users are the problem
<SpamapS> Daviey: if users would go away, upstream would have no problems.
<Daviey> SpamapS: I'm lobbying to turn off CI.  It keeps raising issues.
<SpamapS> Daviey: probably best to just turn off launchpad really. ALl it does is report bugs.
<adam_g> Daviey: down bugs.launchpad.net while you're at it
<SpamapS> gmta
<Daviey> hah
<Daviey> adam_g: I suspect there are a few bugs not closed by that SRU just released.  Using the changelog parsing tooling we have, can you check that is not the case?
<adam_g> Daviey: ya
<Daviey> adam_g: Also.. I need some info from you..
<adam_g> Daviey: oh?
<Daviey> adam_g: never mind. Sorted
<ckramer> Guys, is there official Ubuntu Openstack Grizzly installation documentation available? I'm looking around http://ubuntu.com/cloud but not finding much tech documentation.
<Teduardo> is there a preseed command to tell ubuntu to stop being such a baby about deleting LVM data off of the disks?
<Teduardo> i have purge_lvm_from_device and device_remove_lvm
<Teduardo> defined, and it still refuses to remove it
<xnox> there are a few more.....
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<GeorgeJ> Is 13.04 safe to install on my personal server? Or should I stick to 12.10/10.04?
<GeorgeJ> 12.04*
<stgraber> unless you like updating twice a year, stick to 12.04 for servers
<GeorgeJ> I have no problem with updating.
<GeorgeJ> I guess what I'm asking is: Is 13.04 stable enough for a personal server? Is there any reason not to sitck with it? Aer users reporting any major flaws?
<sarnold> GeorgeJ: the release notes have the 'major' flaws listed.. I've been running it on my laptop for a month or six weeks or so..
<GeorgeJ> I've been running it on my laptop aswell. There shouldn't really be stability differences between the desktop and server versions I'd guess, since it's the same base.
<kpettit> anybody know of a Windows 7 client that can backup a windows computer to ssh?  I'm trying to find a simple easy to configure tool
<GeorgeJ> kpettit: Wat?
<kpettit> Trying to find a simple windows backup program that I can say "Backup these list of folders to SSH/SFTP in this folder..." type of thing
<ScottK> That's "a bit" off topic.
<kpettit> I've seen few tools to mount SSH as a windows drive letter and a few commercial tools.  But I was trying to find something more simple.
<kpettit> I'm trying to backup to a ubuntu server.
<ScottK> That doesn't make Windows backup software on topic.
<kpettit> Maybe there is a better backup server on Ubuntu that has a good Winodws client
<ScottK> I can live with that question.
 * ScottK hasn't run Windows in almost a decade, so no idea though.
<kpettit> I just hate all the closed sorce "cloud backup" crap.  Just want something to work with my ubuntu server.
<kpettit> Alot of the ubuntu backup software I've tried has been very cumbersome.
<sarnold> kpettit: at least one user here recommends bacula regularly, and wikipedia claims windows clients: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacula
 * kpettit looking at bacula...
<kpettit> I've tested it before, but it's been a few years.
<GeorgeJ> kpettit: You can use WinSCP to transver files over SSH to a SSH box.
<kpettit> GeorgeJ, yes.  I'd love something like that, that was automatic.  Something like a rsync script is all I need.  Backup seems more server driven from what I'm reading
<sarnold> kpettit: I think I've used this before http://www.rsync.net/resources/howto/windows_rsync.html
<kpettit> sarnold, sweet.  That looks promising.  Thanks
<GeorgeJ> kpettit: Also, cygwin can provide you with some unix tools, if that's what you're actually looking for.
<GeorgeJ> But be carefull, I don't think permisions translate well between windows and linux.
<kpettit> I've thought about that.  But it's a bit to big/combersome for simple backup
<kpettit> fun.
<GeorgeJ> What kind of backups do you want to do, anyway?
<GeorgeJ> A one-time backup? Or regular backups?
<kpettit> regular backups.  Mainly trying to keep a copy of documents.  Outlook pst files, etc.
<kpettit> I dont' want to mess with Windows OS backups.   Dealing with Windows is such a pain in the but.
<ssfdre38> im having some problems with L2TPServer as im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/L2TPServer and i get http://images.ssfdre38.net/images/FndZ6.png as my errors
<GeorgeJ> Well, I'm sure there's some kind of incremental backup system for Windows that can upload files via SFTP/FTP.
<kpettit> GeorgeJ, I'm testing out that rsync windows backup client right now
<GeorgeJ> Or, you could just run Winblows within a VM, heh.
<kpettit> I wish.
<kpettit> I'm used to dealing with servers.  This desktop support stuff sucks
<RoyK> kpettit: bacula works well, it's pita to setup, but once you know the basics it works well
<xet7> Another option for backups is http://www.duplicati.com
<kpettit> RoyK, can the user set what they want to backup, or is that all done on the server end?  That's what I was struggeling with looking at it
<GeorgeJ> kpettit: Well, TBH. I'm still using a Windows box atm, for my desktop. But once my SSD's arive, I'll be ditching Windows for ubuntu full-time.
<RoyK> no
<RoyK> bacula is server-side only
<kpettit> xet7, ohhh that looks nice
<GeorgeJ> There's just no reason to keep using Windows. It's really slowing me down.
<GeorgeJ> Ubuntu* heh
<kpettit> GeorgeJ, I've got both running side by side.  I'm kind of forced to for development
<ssfdre38> can anybody help me with it?
<sarnold> ssfdre38: wild guess.. does that kernel provide everything you need for ipsec?
<ssfdre38> it should
<sarnold> ssfdre38: you might want to read through the sources of the init scripts to try to see what steps they are doing to check for ipsec support and check yourself ..
<ssfdre38> it starts up fine with no errors but when i do a check it display that http://images.ssfdre38.net/images/FndZ6.png
<kpettit> xet7, that duplicati program is exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks
<xet7> :)
<petey_> is it possible to have a usergroup and user with the same name?
<petey_> i think i did that
<petey_> typing in 'groups' i get sudo, peter (my name)
<sarnold> petey_: it is in fact usual for a user and the user's primary group to be the same name
<petey_> oh okay
<petey_> so i think i created a new usergroup - i need to add someone else to have access to files
<petey_> but its not showing up
<petey_> the usergroup 'dev' already exists
<petey_> but i cannot make it the owner of the files
<LargePrime> RoyK: so i converted to 12.04
<shauno> Is there a workable tutorial for raising an openstack proof-of-concept on 13.04?  I'm running into wall after wall of outdated docs
<zapotah> theres something that has been bugging me for a while now. What features (or something?) were so important that ubuntu went with kernel 3.5 instead of something else for 12.04.2?
<sarnold> zapotah: iirc, they wanted to use the same kernel for 12.04.2 as for 12.10, so that installing 12.04 LTS on UEFI machines would stand a chance..
<zapotah> sarnold: I see. Were there some uefi related critical changes in 3.5? (Havent read every kernel release note...)
<sarnold> zapotah: I don't know either, sorry
<zapotah> sarnold: okay. thanks.
<bjrohan> Hey everyone. I am installing Ubuntu Server 13.04. I am at a point where it is asking what I would like to install. What is the difference between Kubuntu Active and kubuntu desktop
<sarnold> bjrohan: you may wish to ask in #kubuntu
<bjrohan> ok, thanks :-
<bjrohan> )
#ubuntu-server 2013-04-26
<adam_g> jamespage, http://people.canonical.com/~agandelman/ca/folsom/2012.2.3/  CA rebuilds of the SRUs that were released today
<LargePrime> Is a Swap File just as fast as a swap partition?  Ubuntu 12.04 server.
<sarnold> LargePrime: a swap partition allows the kernel to direct the hard drive to seek directly to a location to read or write; a swap file means the kernel must look up off disk the location of blocks for the file, and then seek to those blocks. there may be three or four block lookups before the kernel can retrieve the specific address to seek to.
<sarnold> LargePrime: so, in theory, a swap partition should be a touch faster than a swap file. however, by the time you're going to disk to get data, you're already going significantly slower than if the data were in memory in the first place.
<sarnold> LargePrime: so if you have a chance to make a swap partition ahead of time, that makes sense; but if you need a swap file instead, there's nothing horribly wrong with that..
<LargePrime> so the advantage is negligible when compared to slow disks.
<LargePrime> The issue i am facing is the tool the host gave me does not allow raid 0 on swaps
<sarnold> yes. I expect the kernel can cache those indirection blocks in memory, so if it is -always- using the file, it might not even be a real penalty..
<LargePrime> so a swap file could be on a raid 0 partition
<sarnold> could you just create a swap partition on each of the drives and manually add them one at a time?
<sarnold> granted you wouldn't get the striping speedup that way...
<LargePrime> I guess.  Can i change that?
<sarnold> LargePrime: the swapfile would let you do that.
<LargePrime> can i chage my swap partitions from RAID 1 to RAID 0
<LargePrime> manually?
<sarnold> sorry, that's out of my experience
<sarnold> my guess is you could remove them, create new raid 0, and then mkswap on that, but .. I've never tried.
<sarnold> LargePrime: hah, I was wrong: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Why_RAID%3F#Swapping_on_RAID
<sarnold> ""The kernel itself can stripe swapping on several devices, if you just give them the same priority in the /etc/fstab file. "
<LargePrime> thanks you sarnold
<adam_g> zul, can you comment on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinder/+bug/1150720 please? can't verify the SRU with the test case you proovided
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1150720 in cinder "[SRU] There is now a dependency on paramiko v1.8.0" [High,In progress]
<bitblt> anyone here running mysql on server>12.04 have a moment to check something for me?
<bitblt> any idea why if, on an already running service, you issue "service X start" they return 0, except for mysql, which returns 1?
<blackjack> how to fix Invalid Partition Table
<Freze> hi all
<ndee> hi there, I try a publickey login on a remote server, with ssh -vvv remote, I get following message: debug3: Not a RSA1 key file /var/www/public_www/.ssh/id_dsa. I know that it's not a RSA file but a DSA file, shouldn't that also work as publickey auth?
<ndee> ah, a little later, I see: debug1: identity file /var/www/public_www/.ssh/id_dsa type 2 so that shouldn't be a problem
<ndee> the problem is, I can't login with "ssh -2 -vvv remotehost" although the public_key is added to the authorized_keys file, that file has 600 permission and the .ssh directory also has 600.
<ndee> I am an idiot
<sw> Hi, can someone explain what the --delete-after option does in rsync as I don't quite understand the man. Does it mean that files/folders that are on the destination but not source any longer are removed?
<Shogoot> Hi people!. The issue: I got a server that i installed vsftpd on, made a user and connected to the server. When the server connects it connects to root... and i have been trying to make /var/www/html as default ftp root and that the user has write/read to that folder as this person is going to upload/download its own html pages and resources...  Another strange  thing is that when i change directory i can change to any directory that is not /var/www
<Shogoot> /html (???) - Anyone that can help me find the solution to this?
<spidernik84> sw, from my understanding rsync cleans the files on the destination that are missing in the source (real sync)
<spidernik84> the --delete-after tells rsync to remove them at the end of the entire synch operation, not before
<spidernik84> again, from my understanding
<sw> spidernik84, So ^ then? So confusing.
<spidernik84> sw have you checked this? http://superuser.com/questions/156664/rsync-delete-options
<spidernik84> might shed some light
<spidernik84> still, I'm a basic rsync user. It has so many options :)
<sw> spidernik84, Ah great thanks, I'd only looked at the man.
<spidernik84> np :)
<Shogoot> Hi people!. The issue: I got a server that i installed vsftpd on, made a user and connected to the server. When the server connects it connects to root... and i have been trying to make /var/www/html as default ftp root and that the user has write/read to that folder as this person is going to upload/download its own html pages and resources...  Another strange  thing is that when i change directory i can change to any directory that is not /var/www
<Shogoot> /html (???) - Anyone that can help me find the solution to this?
<stoogle> does anyone know anything about introducing new additional hdd's into a external raidarray on ubuntu?
<AtuM> stoogle, that's something for the external raidarray admin to worry about.
<AtuM> stoogle, however if you use DAS/SAN you can hot-add volumes/disks on the fly.
<stoogle> welllll i have one at my house, i have 4 x 1tb drives mounted. they are currently running as file storage. i have just slotted in another 8 or so 1tb drives
<AtuM> so are you experiencing problems?
<stoogle> It was mounted in console along time ago with the 4x hdd's. the problem is now it still only shows 4tb even with the new drives. this would be due to the original mount size im guessing? i installed dell openmanage which showed me this status on the HDD's: http://www.freweb.com.au/whatitscurrentlyshowing.txt
<AtuM> so where's the problem?
<stoogle> the problem is in ubuntu its still showing 4tb not 14 x 4tb or what ever it is.
<stoogle> 14 x 1tb rather
<AtuM> that's not the problem with ubuntu/linux
<AtuM> you should learn a bit more abour raid arrays and management of PERC adapters
<stoogle> :(   im trying. im a bit confused.
<AtuM> you need to expand the raid array it you need more space within the current volume
<stoogle> so how would i include the Foreign disks into the mount and make them online?
<AtuM> that's what you can do within the Perc bios util - there might be utilities to do it online.. i'm guessing this is dell.. so ask dell for software
<AtuM> forget about mount!
<stoogle> lol sorry.
<AtuM> linux won't make them online.. it shouldn't.. you must configure those disks within the raid adapter itself
<jamespage> adam_g, they all lgtm
<AtuM> linux has no role there.. it just gets what that adapter offers
<stoogle> ah ok, with you now. linux only reads what the adapter says. so its all hardware side really?
<AtuM> that's correct
<AtuM> raid array is a layer in-between the hardware and the OS.
<stoogle> so frustrating. to my knowledge i should be able to go into dell openmanager web based. which i can. if i click on virtual disks it shows the original 4 x drives. i seleceted reconfigure, now this option is meant to allow me to add additional new hdd's and it doesnt show them. If i get out of that and click on the raidarray info it shows all 14drives with the info that was in that text
<stoogle> file. very frustrating.
<AtuM> most adapters can be managed online via a special tool from the vendor.. so you could expand your current volume using that from within your ubuntu.. but linux itself has no say in it.. there are many things you can do wrong trying to extend your array if you've never done it before
<stoogle> as above, i did get the software from vendor. i must have done something incorrectly.....  as its different from what everyone else is doing which i listed above.
<AtuM> ok.. so that's the question for openmanager developers.. most tools do allow hot-adding disks and expanding volumes online..  it is after doing that that you should check with us on how to get that "mount" bigger :)
<stoogle> lol ok. thank you for your time and patients AtuM
<AtuM> as you will still have a partition of the same size aswell as the filesystem.. so there's work to do after expanding the volume
<AtuM> stoogle, sometimes reboot helps.. might even have more luck bringing up the adapter's bios util to expand the volume..
<AtuM> stoogle, hope I helped make things more clear.. :)
<sw> So if someone is logged in via password they appear in users but when using SSH keys they don't?
<sw> i.e. if I login on two sessions with the password users shows root twice, but not when one of those is via SSH keys.
<ruben23> h guys i  have mysqlk server but does not run, i wa able to restart but when login it say socket /var/run/mysqld. scok 2
<kai> hi folks.
<kai> before I go and download the 13.04 server installer, does that have a sane interface to set up LUKS-based encrypted LVM of parts of the disk while still allowing me to "partition" the encrypted LVM?
<kai> the graphical installer fails miserably at that
<ruben23> guys this is my error -----> http://pastebin.com/BaTyqZWR
<sw> So if someone is logged in via password they appear in users but when using SSH keys they don't?
<sw> i.e. if I login on two sessions with the password users shows root twice, but not when one of those is via SSH keys.
<xnox> kai: yes it does. it has a one click option for that, which will then ask for a password as well.
<xnox> kai: mind you desktop installer has that as well, but server cd is more flexible as it allows manual partitioning for lvm & crypt as well.
<kai> xnox: the latter is what I'm looking for. the 1-click option is fine, but I don't want to take the performance hit of encryption for my data partition where I keep open source code and publicly available data
<kai> but I clearly want / and swap encrypted. :)
<kai> ok, now I just need to figure out how to connect to the wireless network via the command line and set up the radius magic
<LargePrime> When I run smartctl as root i get permission denied.  Can't find any info.  Thoughts?
<smoser> zul, could you loook at comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1098688
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1098688 in python-warlock "python-warlock insists on jsonschema==0.2 breaks glance" [Undecided,Fix released]
<smoser> (last ones rguarding cloud archive)
<zul> smoser:  should be fixed in grizzly
<zul> smoser: havent looked at folsom yet
<stoogle> asking for some suggestions, i have a md1000 raid array running raid 5 with 13 x 1 tb hdds.. i want to take a external backup of everything to take home once a week for safe keeping incase of fire/flood or raid failure. what is the best way to do this? i can get another md1000 with 13 x 1tb hdds in it also, put them into a padded brief case and take them home once a week. insert another
<stoogle> 13 x 1 tb hdd in there and then copy everything over again until i swap again? i just need it to be reliable!
<sw> Is it possible with rsync to only copy files that are new or have been modified, or is that behaviour standard?
<xnox> sw: look at rsnapshot.
<sw> At the moment using: rsync -avz --delete-after.
<sw> xnox, Is there not an option in rsync?
<xnox> sw: rsnapshot is what you want.
<xnox> it's a script around rsync more or less.
<sw> xnox, So are you saying that rsync is not capable of this? Or just that we should use rsnapshot? :b
<stoogle> asking for some suggestions, i have a md1000 raid array running raid 5 with 13 x 1 tb hdds.. i want to take a external backup of everything to take home once a week for safe keeping incase of fire/flood or raid failure. what is the best way to do this? i can get another md1000 with 13 x 1tb hdds in it also, put them into a padded brief case and take them home once a week. insert another
<stoogle> 13 x 1 tb hdd in there and then copy everything over again until i swap again? i just need it to be reliable!
<sw> Oh, appears it works as we want by default anyway.
<xnox> stoogle: you dropped a connection. look at incremental back ups to tape. as by taking a copy home you simply add a redundancy against physical location, but not e.g. silent corruption of data in _both_ arrays (the one at primary location and the one at home)
<xnox> and / or cloud storage & backups which are becomming very cheap for very large data sets.
<stoogle> mmm. cloud probably would not work due to the huge ammount of data. i understand doing daily backups of only new or modified data onto a cloud. but it would take a week to download on adsl
<stoogle> people have suggested tape drives but it really does put me off as i heard they are really unreliable
<GrueMaster> Hmm, he left.  I was going to say that I have successfully restored data from some of my old QIC-80 tapes (250M) from my consulting days in the early 90's.  Hardest part was resurecting an old 486 with floppy controller, dos, and Central Point Backup (had to dig deep into my archives for that).
<markthomas> Happy $LOCALTIME, everyone.  Does anyone know how I can simulate a udev device insertion event for a USB device I don't have?  In older versions, I think there was a udevtest utility, but I can't find one in Precise.
<zul> hallyn:  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/openstack/dev/26505?do=post_view_threaded#26505
<adam_g> zul:  http://people.canonical.com/~agandelman/ca/folsom/2012.2.3/
<zul> adam_g:  +1 (im not here btw)
<hallyn> zul: ?
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<GeorgeJ> Is there any guide one could follow to install ubuntu 13.04 server with a btrfs root?
<xnox> GeorgeJ: use manual partitioning, select btrfs, see Ubuntu Server Guide on how to enter manual partitioning.
<sarnold> GeorgeJ: (a) I'm not sure btrfs is mature enough for that use yet (b) I think it is just selecting a different fstype in the installer, right? (c) I understand you can convert ext3 or ext4 to btrfs inplace afterwards .. check wikipedia for info there
<xnox> GeorgeJ: note, I would not recommend you to use btrfs =)
<xnox> best to install straight away onto btrfs, rather than conversion
<sarnold> xnox: ack, thanks :)
<GeorgeJ> It's a personal webserver, theres no important data. And, I've read some recent reviews of BTRFS, there's usually no loss of data involved, even in tested, production load environments.
<GeorgeJ> xnox: Do the same limitations described here apply? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs#Fresh_Install_on_11.04_Natty
<GeorgeJ> Disregard the section, I ment to link to "Ubuntu-specific subvolume layout in 11.04 and later"
<xnox> yes.
<xnox> GeorgeJ: i'm not sure why are you installing btrfs then.....
<GeorgeJ> xnox: Snapshots.
<xnox> GeorgeJ: install with lvm2 and use snapshots. They are far more stable & easier than btrfs snapshots.
<xnox> lvm2 is the default option when doing server install, with one click.
<GeorgeJ> I'm allready using LVM, it's really not the same thing.
<GeorgeJ> LVM doesn't know about the FS, it just keeps COWs blocks afaiks. Also, snapshot require pre-set sizes. While on BTRFs I can create as many snapshots as I want, without having to worry about much.
<GeorgeJ> There's even a plugin to apt to snapshot before each apt-get operation.
<xnox> with lvm2 when you run out of space a snapshot is dropped; with btrfs you run out of disk space on your '/' and it all becomes very sad =)
<GeorgeJ> I'm mostly just giving it a whirl, to test it out. I'll probably test it on my personal laptop aswell if I'm pleased.
<GeorgeJ> Yeah, that seems to be an issue.
<sarnold> GeorgeJ: thanks for giving it a test :)
<GeorgeJ> sarnold: Hehe, I'd test ZFS too, but, there seem to be some performance issues.
<GeorgeJ> I like ZFS's volume managing better than BTRFS tbh. But atm, the only thing that ZFS implements that BTRFS doesn't(yet) is deduping, which I don't care much for, tbh.
<GeorgeJ> Gotta love that most usb creators fail to create a good usb instalation drive, and dd works without a single issue.
<GeorgeJ> After creating an usb drive, with the usb installer creators, the instalation fail to find a cd drive.
<Praxi> does this message say that I'm using USB 2 on the port I plugged a drive into?  usb 2-2: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci_hcd
<genii-around> Praxi: ehci is USB2, yes
<GeorgeJ> Automatic partitioning has setup an UEFI partition, however, ubuntu doesn't seem to boot from the HDD. However, UEFI boot works with the usb pendrive, is there any reason for this?
<HSak> Hello, I did some apt-get update on ubuntu server 12.04 2 days ago. After the restart, I'm getting "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery."
<HSak> Are there anything I can do to fix it?
<RoyK> HSak: start with m
<RoyK> HSak: apt-get update won't upgrade anything, though, it just updates the apt index
<RoyK> HSak: on a raid?
<HSak> hmm I wonder what's wrong then. Because that's the only thing I did
<HSak> Yes
<HSak> I have raid 5
<RoyK> probably a dead drive
<HSak> hmm I don't think so.
<RoyK> pastebin /proc/mdstat
<HSak> The hdd is around 1 month old
<RoyK> doesn't matter
<HSak> and that can happend after restart too?
<HSak> i readed somewhere it could be fstab is the problem
<RoyK> drives usually die either the first few months or after a year or five
<HSak> hmm ic
<RoyK> 21:45 < RoyK> pastebin /proc/mdstat
<HSak> I'm not with the server atm.
<RoyK> no ssh access?
<HSak> nope, not even internett want to start
<HSak> i did skip skip and got in, connected to internett. Couldn't connect to it with ssh from laptop
<HSak> I'm heading home in 1-2hours. Then I will try and do /proc/mdstat
<RoyK> well, ask again when you have console access. it can be anything
<HSak> okey
<HSak> thanks
<RoyK> "cat /proc/mdstat"
<RoyK> mdstat isn't a command :P
<HSak> okey : )
<HSak> I will probably ask again when I'm home
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> anyone have any experience with openbox?
<RoyK> !ask | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glitchd> RoyK,  my server with open box installed will not start x, the startx command just reads back ".Xauthority" errors.
<RoyK> glitchd: sorry - just barking - I don't know openbox
<glitchd> shit.
<glitchd> well for anyone that might think they know, this is the exact output of "startx"
<glitchd> :~$ sudo startx
<glitchd> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/glitchd/.Xauthority
<glitchd> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/glitchd/.Xauthority
<glitchd> Fatal server error:
<glitchd> Server is already active for display 0
<glitchd> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<glitchd> 	and start again.
<glitchd> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<glitchd> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<glitchd>  for help.
<RoyK> !pastebin | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glitchd>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<RoyK> also, X questions belong in #ubuntu, not here, this is a server-centric channel
<glitchd> welp, i just figured it out..lol
<glitchd> i guess i had a zombie X session still running somewhere some how
<glitchd> "sudo pkill X" fixed the problem for me
<glitchd> i tried "killall X" but killall is depreciated so i had to use pkill
<glitchd> *pkill X
<RoyK> glitchd: X isn't related to servers
<glitchd> RoyK, well im not always the best at command line, so i run a gui on my server
<glitchd> a gui requires X
<glitchd> so my server has X
<RoyK> glitchd: really!
<glitchd> RoyK, yupyup
<RoyK> glitchd: it doesn't take you long to learn the commandline
<RoyK> glitchd: this channel is for servers, meaning commandline
<RoyK> period
<glitchd> thats kind of a shitty way not offer help, thx anyways, i figured my problem out.
<glitchd> *thats kind of a shitty way to not offer help, thx anyways, i figured my problem out.
<RoyK> some people don't get the idea of what a server is - glitchd certainly had a glith there :P
<GeorgeJ> RoyK: Well, the X server IS a server. So.. heh
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> it's not a server thing, though
<GeorgeJ> Isn't it? What if he needed remote X sessions, and the server is still a headless box?
<RoyK> he was talking about X running on a server
<genii-around> GeorgeJ: xvfb ?
<Arrick> can someone point me to the ubuntu server specific man page for getting NTLM SSO working with apache2?
<Arrick> specifically I am trying to follow this, but nothing matches for commands.
<Arrick> http://code.google.com/p/mod-auth-external/wiki/Installation
<GeorgeJ> What tool could one use to test a network connection? I'm interested in speed, dropped packets, etc.
<GeorgeJ> I've got two ubuntu machines running on the same network.
<sarnold> GeorgeJ: ping -f is a good first-attepmt
<sarnold> (just don't aim against an os x box, they rate-limit icmp packets)
<GeorgeJ> I don't think that's enough. I'm trying to test this NIC I modiified: http://imgur.com/a/uwKtH
<GeorgeJ> I want to check wether extending the port like that affects network performance
<sarnold> GeorgeJ: hahaha, that's awesome. and a bit terrifying. :)
<GeorgeJ> Yeah, I'm brave(crazy) like that.
<sarnold> GeorgeJ: you can specify some 'payload' data to send in your ping packets, you can grow the packets quite large, so you're not just stuck testing little 56 byte packets all day long...
<GeorgeJ> Is the integrity of the data checked?
<sarnold> GeorgeJ: if you fiddle with the payloads, you can check if it'll swap 0 bits to 1 bits or the other way around...
<sarnold> GeorgeJ: every packet is crc32'd at wire level; you can see error counts with ifconfig
<GeorgeJ> Ah, fair enough. And I guess it should count as dropped packets.
<sarnold> granted crc32 won't catch them all, but it'll catch a lot. I think ping will repotr the others, but .. I haven't injected those sorts of faults to find out :)
<HSaka> RoyK you there?
<HSaka> I'm here now
<RoyK> I am
<HSaka> just booted now, I've got this. " Ext4-fs(sdb1):re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-rp.
<RoyK> rp? or ro?
<HSaka> hda-intel: no codecs found! the fisk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present and it says the same for /mnt/big
<HSaka> ro
<HSaka> sorry typed wrong
<RoyK> fakeraid?
<HSaka> what do you mean?
<RoyK> HSaka: pastebin /dev/mdstat
<RoyK> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<HSaka> Royk, It's not possible for me to write everything in pastebin. cuz it's happening on the other computer
<HSaka> physicaly
<RoyK> is it mdraid or some sort of hardware raid_
<RoyK> ?
<HSaka> mdraid is software raid right?
<RoyK> ys
<RoyK> yes
<HSaka> yeah it is mdraid
<RoyK> so what /dev/mdstat has to tell?
<RoyK> s/has/have/
<HSaka> i need to skip it first?
<RoyK> HSaka: just cat /etc/mdstat
<RoyK> if something is broken, it'll show
<RoyK> erm
<RoyK> cat /proc/mdstat
<HSaka> i type " /etc/mdstat" it sayd no suck file or directory
<RoyK> my fault
<HSaka> ?
<RoyK> cat /proc/mdstat
<HSaka> Personalities: raid 6, raid 5, raid 4, linear, multipath, raid 0, raid 1 raid 2
<RoyK> nothing about the raid?
<HSaka> md0 : active raid5 sdc[1], sdd[3], sda[0]. 5860270080 block super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2[3/3] [UUU]
<HSaka> unused device: none
<RoyK> that's a healthy raid-5
<RoyK> mount it
<RoyK> or run fsck -f /dev/md0
<RoyK> don't fsck a mounted filesystem
<HSaka> if you want to check the consistency of an xfs filesystem or repair a damged file system, see xfs_check(8) and xfs_repair(8)
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> make sure the filesytem isn't mounted, check it and peraps do a repair
<HSaka> could uou tell me step by step how to do it? I'm still new to linux
<RoyK> pastebin df -h
<RoyK> !pastebin | HSaka
<ubottu> HSaka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HSaka> k
<HSaka> http://pastebin.com/WDx748YE
<RoyK> and /proc/mdstat?
<RoyK> pastebinit
<HSaka> permission denied
<RoyK> cat
<RoyK> you can't run a text file
<RoyK> cat /proc/mdstat | pastebinit
<genii-around> If it's a straight text file you can just do: pastebinit /filepath/filename
<HSaka> http://pastebin.com/YCrCkKpG
<HSaka> I have to write everything over to laptop
<Iszak> I've got a ubuntu 12.04 LTS server, It's already installed, anyone got a guide on setting up RAID?
<Iszak> s/RAID/RAID 1/
<ScottK> Iszak: Did you look in the server guide that's listed in the channel topic?
<Iszak> No, will take a look.
<HSaka> Royk, any clue?
<halvors1> How do i setup an ubuntu-server as a router, which routes between 2 subnets? Subnet 1 is internet and subnet 2 is lan.
<halvors1> Subnet 1 has a gateway which nats :)
<ScottK> halvors1:  Did you look in the server guide that's listed in the channel topic?
<halvors1> ScottK: Nothing about it there...
<ScottK> halvors1: OK.  It's been long enough since I've done it, I don't have any great suggestions.  Please, while you're doing it, take good notes and we'll write them up and get that fixed, ok?
<ScottK> Documentation written by people who already know stuff is usually useless to people that don't, so we need someone like you to help.
<shauno> is there anything on 'subnet 1' that needs to reach 'subnet 2' ?
<sarnold> halvors1: potentially useful to you -- though it won't be any help at all for what to write to which configuration files: http://www.lartc.org/
<shauno> it should be as simple as net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1, but the gotcha will be architectual; subnet 1 doesn't know to use the server as a gateway to reach subnet 2 (and the existing gateway won't know to point subnet 2's replies at the server).  the easy out is just the classic nat/masq with subnet 2 as the 'inside'
<GeorgeJ> Awesome, no packet loss whatsoever!
<sarnold> GeorgeJ: nice
<RoyK>  
<halvors1> ScottK: I thought it was just to enable ip forwarding in /etc/sysctl.conf? Anything more i have to do? That setup is working with masquarading...
<ScottK> not sure
#ubuntu-server 2013-04-27
<shauno> halvors1: if all you need is for devices on 'subnet 2' to be able to reach the internet, forwarding & maquerading is all you need
<halvors1> shauno: I don't want Masquerading, i just want forwarding, i have a NAT box on the other subnet that is the gateway to the internet...
<shauno> what kinda box?  because if you can't teach it new routes (eg, a domestic router), masquerading is going to solve most your issues before you hit them
<shauno> ideally, you'd just need to set forwarding on the server, and then set a route on your gateway that your server is the next hop for 'subnet 2'
<sarnold> oh that sounds easier than telling all the clients in subnet 1 about the route..
<sarnold> it does limit the speeds between subnet 1 and 2 to however fast the router will go.. but for simple things that ought to be easier.
<shauno> right.  that way subnet 1 keeps using the gateway as they already do, and the gateway forwards to the server when needed
<shauno> the alternatives are either setting a new route on every client on subnet 1, or just using the server as the gateway for both subnets, enabling forwarding, and then use the existing gateway as the default gateway on the server, and only the server
<shauno> I have to head to bed, but that's going to be the trick.  figure out the topology first, and then you know exactly what roles you need from the server.  this narrows "how do I .." into much more google-sized chunks
<bjrohan> I am VERY new to Ubuntu-server, somewhat new to Ubuntu. When setting up 13.04 I set up LVM and encryption. When I boot, it asks for my passphrase. When I first logged in to my account it gave me an ID of some kind to keep in a safe place. My question. When I add a user account can it have it's own encryption?
<sarnold> bjrohan: did you set up home directory encryption or full-disk encryption?
<bjrohan> Yes?
<bjrohan> Is it possible to do both, if so I did
<sarnold> hehe, it probably is possible to do both, though I would expect performance to be poor :)
<bjrohan> On Boot I am asked for my passphrase before it gets too far along, I imagine that is the full disk
<sarnold> as I understand the full-disk encryption, you'll share that password with the other users; the home directory password (and thus key) will be unique to each user though. So all users wil be able to see e.g. /tmp without trouble, but can't easily see each other's data
<sarnold> yes
<bjrohan> That makes sense, and what I was looking to do
<bjrohan> How does setting up a new user work as far as creating a key?
<bjrohan> Just as normal?
<sarnold> bjrohan: aha, "sudo adduser --encrypt-home", from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<bjrohan> From that page is where I run awry. If I as an Admin (perhaps I will just do it to see) create a new user, when does the new user choose between the 3 options. I had to do that for myself upon the setup
<sarnold> bjrohan: the user wouldn't have the choice -- adding --encrypt-home to the adduser command makes the choice for them, #3 :)
<sarnold> it's good to be the king
<bjrohan> Okay
<bjrohan> yes, yes it is
<bjrohan> Thank you very much
<bjrohan> know anything about x2go?
<sarnold> bjrohan: I think you're the first to mention it to me :)
<bjrohan> based on nomachine
<bjrohan> allows for a darn good RDP use
<sarnold> cool :)
<bjrohan> I had a machine (old P4) running x2go server on lubunutu (desktop), and I was able to get it to work flawlessy when I logged in. I installed it on this i3 machine as a server, and when I log in from the client I get no taskbar. I can run all the commands (KDE right click run command)
<bjrohan> I am trying to figure out why there is no taskbar in Unity or KDE
<bjrohan> sarnold: Okey Dokey, created a new user with the encrypted home. It asks me for a password. I am assuming that the user can change it, and at that time it will generate a new passphrase?
<sarnold> bjrohan: yes; as I understand it, there's some complicated pam mechanism behind the scenes that uses the old password to decrypt the key and re-encrypts it with the new password when the user hcnages passwords
<bjrohan> Thanks again
<sarnold> bjrohan: .. oh yes, the consequence of which means if you use root's powers to change a user's password, then .. something complicated happens.
<bjrohan> I would imagine. I created a dummy user that I want to delete. I am now trying to recreate that same user, can't do, says passphrase already exists. I can only imagine the horror if a root changes the password
<sarnold> bjrohan: it'd be worth being familiar with .. I think it's ecryptfs-migrate-home .. before you needed to do these things. :)
<airtonix> i am getting this everytime try to tab complete on my 12.10 server : initctl: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<sarnold> airtonix: oof. that's probably a bad situation to try to recover from.
<sarnold> airtonix: (if what it is saying is true, you're in a much worse position than just not being able to tab-complete...)
<airtonix> sarnold: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/809043
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 809043 in upstart "Upstart bash completion does not work on ubuntu server" [Medium,Confirmed]
<airtonix> sarnold: i've never even had a directory : /var/run/dbus... like ever.
<sarnold> ah, back.
<sarnold> I was going to suggest restarting the dbus service. don't do that. that is a horrible idea. :)
<sarnold> power-button horrible. :)
<bjrohan> sarnold: very noob question. Can a user create a file in their dir that an Admin can only see, but not open / access?
<sarnold> bjrohan: not really. encrypting it will help, but if it is ever in plain text on the system, you better pretend that root can read or write it..
<bjrohan> sarnold: That is the gist of what I got. As a system Admin, you can really see EVERYTHING then
<bjrohan> sarnold: and by see, I don't mean just the fact that a file exists, but you can open it
<sarnold> airtonix: /var/run is a symlink to /run on my 13.04 and 12.10 systems... /run is a tmpfs mounted at boot
<sarnold> bjrohan: an admin can run e.g. strace -efile -s 100000 -p pid  and more or less just read everything done on the system
<bjrohan> sarnold: Gotcha. The only real way a Linux user can secure a doc from the admin is to encrypt the actual doc
<sarnold> bjrohan: .. and _never_ decrypt that document on that host.
<bjrohan> Tru dat
<bjrohan> BTW I have a few Admin for noob books on their way to learn
<sarnold> excellent :) I hope they're useful.. have you seen the server guide? it might be useful in the meantime
<bjrohan> I have not
<bjrohan> Here I suppose: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/
<sarnold> bjrohan: yeah, that's the one :) thanks, my desktop is a bit in a mess, unexpected reboot
<bjrohan> sarnold: Is it standard practice to create an account with the name Admin, or like in my case just use my username as an Administrator?
<sarnold> bjrohan: most places like to use usernames, so they have some useable logs with sudo to figure out which admin did what if they ever need to..
<bjrohan> makes sense!
<sarnold> rebooting again :)
<airtonix> sarnold: just out of curiosity, why would you say : `sudo service dbus restart`  would be a bad idea ?
<sarnold> airtonix: it killed unity, chromium-browser, and networking on my laptop; my attempts to revive it didn't succeed, rebooting was easiest
<airtonix> sarnold: this is on a server, not a desktop. just curious, since after i manually created the /var/run/dbus directory it fixed my problems (the socket file didn't exist, but does now)
<sarnold> airtonix: wow :) I wouldn't have expected that...
<sarnold> airtonix: good work :)
<airtonix> sarnold: this all stemmed from some issues with zentyal 3 being unable to restart services
<sarnold> airtonix: probably the same underlying problem..
<sarnold> something broke dbus, which is used for communicating with init these days
<ia0001> does anyone know why flash isnt working on ubuntu 12.04 LTS server 32 bit
<SpamapS> ia0001: flash.. on a server?
<SpamapS> ia0001: that is.. a horrible idea
<ia0001> WHO gives a Fuck
<ia0001> Why dont you just listen
<IdleOne> !language | ia0001
<ubottu> ia0001: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ia0001> flash is not wrking
<ia0001> so what are you saying
<ia0001> flash not working on ubuntu 32 bit server is like
<ia0001> it doesnt work?
<ia0001> or my computer is just too low memory
<ia0001> flash just doesnt work on ubuntu server 32 bit
<patdk-lap> heh? I just upgraded my 30tb san from disks to flash
<patdk-lap> two weeks ago
<ia0001> i know flash works fine on normal ubuntu 32 bit 12.04
<ia0001> but server?
<patdk-lap> ia0001, what is difference of normal ubuntu and server?
<ia0001> server flash doesnt work
<patdk-lap> dunno what this server flash is
<patdk-lap> there is *no difference* between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop
<ia0001> except flash doesnt work?
<ia0001> and the icons dont move around
<ia0001> what are you taling about?
<patdk-lap> icons? ubuntu server doesn't have icons
<patdk-lap> this sounds like you horribily broke your install
<ia0001> ubuntu desktop
<ia0001> i install ubuntu desktop
<ia0001> and i cant move the icons around
<ia0001> or flash doesnt work
<qman__> this channel is for server support; ubuntu desktop support is in #ubuntu
<ia0001> I think 32 bit support doesnt work because everything worked fine on 64 bit
<ia0001> Im using ubuntu server
<ia0001> 32 bit 12.04 LTS
<ia0001> flash doesnt work
<qman__> that's fine and dandy, but ubuntu-desktop and flash are not server applications
<qman__> you've essentially turned it into ubuntu desktop, and should seek support in the desktop section
<ia0001> well flash works fine on my ubuntu 32 bit 12.04
<ia0001> just not on 12.04 server
<SpamapS> qman__: please don't feed the trolls
<kingjag> Hey all
<kingjag> I need some help
<kingjag> i am trying to setup a pptp connection on my server so that i can connect through my server and have ALL traffic route through my dedicated server
<kingjag> so that it looks like i am browsing the web right from my server
<kingjag> would someone be able to help me
<kingjag> i have pptpd installed and i can connect
<kingjag> but i cant browse the web via that connection to my server
<mardraum> why not just use ssh -D and set the socks proxy in your browser?
<kingjag> would that allow the use of a web browser?
<mardraum> er, yes.
<kingjag> well nope that didnt work
<kingjag> ok i think i am missing something
<DanaG> Say, why is it that I can't log into my serial console until GDM or lightdm starts?  This is Ubuntu 13.04, but the same was true of 12.10.
<DanaG> If I enter my username, then press any letter, it immediately rejects the password I didn't even enter.
<DanaG> Or rather, COULDN'T even try to enter.
<kingjag> wow this is a dead room
<lorddune> Hello, can someone please help me with a problem with Tiger. Specifically, /usr/lib/tiger/systems/Linux/2/deb_checkmd5sums
<lorddune> i discovered this process is a security check that runs every night at 1 am, and it is overheating my processor as well as constantly making my hard drive run.
<lorddune> can anyone explain why this is happening and suggest a possible solution?
<sonofzeus> Hi Anyone onm?
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<ScottK> !weekend | sonofzeus
<ubottu> sonofzeus: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<sonofzeus> A documentation tells me to paste a file in the root web directory which is often name httpdocs.
<sonofzeus> I'm on a desktop edition and what pacakges shall I get for the roor web directury?
<sonofzeus> Srry for the typos.
<sonofzeus> Anyone on?
<NeolNeol> anyone can help?
<NeolNeol> anyone can help? how to play .trp files?
<sonofzeus> Just checking in to see if anyones on?
<olegb> NeolNeol: you could try som of the things suggested in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1265005
<kingjag> hey ple can you help me?
<m0loch> Hi, can someone help me identify why I can no longer connect to an l2tp-ipsec vpn after upgrade to 13.04
<m0loch> anyone?
<sonofzeus> Anyone on?
<sonofzeus> waitin for 4 hours I'd really appreciate any help.
<m0loch> I think no
<greppy> m0loch: or just no one that can help you with your issue.
<sonofzeus> Yeah maybe its bcoz of the weekend.
<sonofzeus> yeah thats one thing too.
<Lucas_> i want to send an email on my website from random-email@random.com to my gmail address without it being sent to the spam folder. Ideas? using sendmail?
<UbuntuCloud> hello need a help on raid 5 ubuntu 12.0.4 server (hosted on microsoft cloud azure)
<UbuntuCloud> every time i creating raid 5 with mdadm and fdisk and then format it with the ext4 its all good but after restart system wont boot and since its a hosted cloud server i cannot see the boot error
<UbuntuCloud> anyone
<patdk-lap> a cloud service that doesn't let you see boot? that is odd
<UbuntuCloud> patdk-lap the only way to access cloud server is ssh so the server most be booted to access to ssh
<UbuntuCloud> patdk-lap any solution out tuturial on how to create raid 5 ubuntu 12.0.4
<UbuntuCloud> our can i do it by installing webmin our Zentyal community edition
<UbuntuCloud> any help our step by step.....
<Neozonz> dstat
<Dulcin> Hi, I just accidentally chowned my /var/ folder recursively, (doh!) and I was able to restore all owner/groups by comparing it to another server, but they're not exactly the same so I'm hoping someone can help me with the 3 remaining files
<Dulcin> One is for /var/lib/dovecot one for /var/lib/mdadm
<Dulcin> If anyone could tell me the owner/group of those folders and files inside (only 1 file), that would be really great
<qman__> drwxr-x--- 2 root      root    4.0K 2013-04-20 22:04 dovecot
<lorddune> Hello, can someone please help me with a problem with Tiger. Specifically, /usr/lib/tiger/systems/Linux/2/deb_checkmd5sums
<lorddune> i discovered this process is a security check that runs every night at 1 am, and it is overheating my processor as well as constantly making my hard drive run.
<qman__> drwxr-xr-x 2 root      root    4.0K 2012-09-03 20:14 mdadm
<lorddune> can anyone explain why this is happening and suggest a possible solution?
<qman__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 56 2012-09-03 20:14 mdadm.conf-generated
<Dulcin> qman__, you're the best, and the /var/lib/dovecot/ssl-parameters.dat ?
<qman__> root.root 644
<qman__> auth.success is root.root 600
<Dulcin> That's all I had left, thanks so much!
<Dulcin> Now, to learn from my mistakes, can someone explain to me how this works: chown -R root:root /var/www/.* - I want to understand why it changed everything including /var/ and not everything inside /var/www/ which I was hoping for
<qman__> you either have some crazy symlinks or you typo'd it
<qman__> that should only affect the dotfiles in /var/www
<qman__> you can verify by swapping ls instead of chown
<qman__> lorddune, I don't know what tiger is but based on the name I assume it's verifying checksums of files on your system, which is CPU heavy
<qman__> if your system is overheating you need better cooling or to underclock your processor to deal with it
<Dulcin> hmm I must have typo'd it, I can't find any symlinks
<Dulcin> though when I ls /var/www/.* it does go back one directory
<Dulcin> qman__, I missed one folder: /var/run/dovecot
<Dulcin> is that one also owned by root.root ?
<Dulcin> including its files?
<Dulcin> ill install a new server in virtualbox
<RoyK> or use kvm
<RoyK> virt-manager etc
<momin90909> Hi everyone, I have bought VPS with 256mb RAM with ubuntu, I want to get GUI like LXDE, how can I do it
<patdk-lap> sounds like fun, ubuntu requires atleast 512megs ram to run the gui
<patdk-lap> but this is ubuntu-server, we don't deal in gui's
<momin90909> something like LXDE
<momin90909> or even lighter
<patdk-lap> installing ubuntu-desktop, will get the normal gui
<patdk-lap> did you even bother with the lxde instructions?
<patdk-lap> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<momin90909> yes, i tried them but it says cant open display
<RoyK> even windows servers run without a gui these days
<tboat> hey all, I am about to upgrade the HDD on my Ubuntu 12.01 server, I am not sure the best way to go about backing up/migrating from one HDD to the other.  Preferably, I would like to move the OS, settings and all, to the new HDD and the files.  Unsure of the best way to do this though.  Any help is much appreciated!
<tboat> non gui server BTW
<RoyK> tboat: it's 12.04
<RoyK> tboat: please pastebin lsb_release -a
<RoyK> !pastebin | tboat
<ubottu> tboat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tboat> it is 12.04 sorry, late night last night
<RoyK> why do you want to upgrade?
<RoyK> 13.04 has 9 months support, 12.04 is LTS, 5 years support
<tboat> anyway, it seems clonezilla is a good option? I am guessing partition enough space for my backup, create the image, then restore it?
<tboat> I'm upgrading HDD, not Ubuntu version
<RoyK> oh
<RoyK> ic
<tboat> going from 750 GB -> 3 TB
<RoyK> is it on lvm?
<tboat> yes
<RoyK> then you can use pvmove to move the data
<RoyK> vgextend testvg /dev/vdp
<tboat> alright, i will look into pvmove, thank you!
<RoyK> then mvmove /old/thing
<RoyK> and pvreduce /old/thing
<RoyK> make sure /boot is copied
<RoyK> and grub is installed
<RoyK> usually /boot isn't on lvm
<tboat> it isnt, i will make sure to move it
<tboat> and on my desktop ubuntu install, broken grub a few times, so im well versed in reinstalling it haha
<tboat> thank you very much
 * RoyK orders pizza
<Shogoot> Hi people. I had my ubuntuserver file server up and go. I recentrly moved the server to another room and now all the sudden i can access my fileserver......  can anyone help em troubleshoot this?
<Shogoot> My smb.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609287/
<Shogoot> My stuff is at line 281 to 297    /media/nm is accesible trough putty.....
<GeorgeJ> Where could one find a guide to setting up an dual-stack(IPv4/6) router?
<Dulcin> does anyone know of a nice (up to date) guide for setting up a /srv/ folder, with sftp permissions and so?
<Shogoot>  i dont know if theese rights are correct for a directory i want to share on my network using samba. This is ls -l for my /media/nm directory drwxrwxrwx 12 root root 4096 Apr 13 20:55 nm  wich is to be shred
<RoyK> Dulcin: depends what you want to use it for
<Dulcin> RoyK, well the problem I have is this: If I chroot a user to /srv/www/ for example, it can not upload files to that directory, only if I had subdirectors that the sftp user owns
<RoyK> rssh?
<Dulcin> RoyK, but if I change the /srv/www/ owner/group then I can not chroot it
<Dulcin> I dont know what rssh is, but this is through sftp
<RoyK> rssh is a good way to chroot users for sftp/scp/rsync
<RoyK> google it
<thelamest> what is the cool kids console e-mail client nowadays?
<RoyK> still mutt, I beleive
<thelamest> I was wondering because of the release date
<thelamest> thanks
<RoyK> it's old, but stable
<jacobw> It's always been Mutt.
<Shogoot> Stranges thing I got 2 win7 machines on this network and a ubuntu server witha  fileserver on it. my old win7 machine i can see all machines on network, but this new win7 i cannot see my fileserver... dafuq? :)
<Dulcin> If I add my username group to the www-data user, shouldn't apache have write permission in a 775 folder?
<Dulcin> say my username is webmaster, and has a webmaster group. And I add the www-data user to the webmaster group, and all files are 775 webmaster:webmaster
<Dulcin> shouldn't that be sufficient for apache2 to access those files?
<RoyK> yes
<Dulcin> cool thanks
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<GeorgeJ> Is there any tool one could use, that has a web interface to monitor network information, such as dhcpd leases, traffic(per interface), service status, etc?
<kennettAZ> I'm running Ubuntu Server 12.04 I think. But when I try and boot the system I just get a blinking -
<kennettAZ> I know that's not much info but that's all I have. Sorry I'm a noob.
<kennettAZ> The system was working before I updated.
<kennettAZ> Is there a log I need to check or a command I should run?
<kennettAZ> I tried booting into recovery mode but nothing.
<LargePrime> Is there a toll for FTP ing from one server directly to another?
<LargePrime> tool*
<kevireilly> LargePrime: ssh
<LargePrime> will it go directly between two servers?
<LargePrime> kevireilly:
<kevireilly> LargePrime: yarp
<LargePrime> you got a link or a google for me?
<kevireilly> LargePrime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<kevireilly> I'm not sure why "ftp" isn't listed, but that is another option
<kevireilly> oh, right, its not ssh related :)
<kevireilly> rather, the transfer protocol isn't based on ssh although it is utilized via ssh
#ubuntu-server 2013-04-28
<Guest13916> a
<Teduardo> anyone here have grizzly working on 13.04?
<LargePrime> kevireilly: If you have a moment
<LargePrime> can i PM you
<izanagisan> hi all. I have a quick doubt: just noticed Ubuntu-Server 12.04 installs the LAMP stack with php 5.3.10 instead of the latest php4
<izanagisan> err
<izanagisan> I mean
<izanagisan> oh, ok, I misread
<izanagisan> everything's ok
<izanagisan> thought it installed php4 instead of 5
<LargePrime> The following command is duplicating the final source dir under the destination dir.  can you say why?
<LargePrime> scp -r /home/user/stuff/ auth@ip.that.i.have:/home/user/stuff/
<LargePrime> it ends up in /home/user/stuff/stuff/
<sonofzeus> I just installed phpmyadmin on ubuntu desktop and at the configuration screen I just clicked ok without selecting apache2 or lightppd whereas I've to select apache2 now how shall I select apache2?
<sonofzeus> Anyone?
<hachre> the menu?
<hachre> try dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<hachre> with sudo if you arent root
<hachre> sonofzeus
<sonofzeus> Im here
<sonofzeus> sorry
<hachre> hehe no worried, just wanted to trigger your highlighting by saying your nick in case you were coming back later ;)
<hachre> worries*
<tsimpson> LargePrime: -r copies directories, so you're asking it to copy over the /home/user/stuff directory
<sonofzeus> Theres a red cursor and how shall I select apache2
<sonofzeus> Im kinda new to this stuff
<hachre> tab, cursor keys enter
<sonofzeus> Oh no its not working
<sonofzeus> I cant select apache2
<hachre> space if it is a checkbox
<hachre> to check it
<sonofzeus> Thanks :-)
<hachre> :)
<Teduardo> anyone here built an openstack deploy on 13.04 yet?
<sonofzeus> Yay it worked love ya hachre
<hachre> np ;D
<LargePrime> tsimpson: So it will append the Dir onto the end of the destination.  ok GREAT.  thanks
<LargePrime> I am doing a stupid file copy from one file server to another file server
<LargePrime> via ssh
<LargePrime> is there a way to do this so that if my connection is interrupted it will complete?
<mardraum> use rsync
<ia0001> anyone know anything about webservers
<mardraum> they serve web pages
<ia0001> yeah why cant i connect to it from my Android
<ia0001> i did port forwarded
<LargePrime> thanks mardraum
<sonofzeus> Hi there
<sonofzeus> Anyone here uses phpmyadmin?
<sonofzeus> I'm facing the privileges bug , any fix or workaround?
<ia0001> i use phpmyadmin whats the problem
<ia0001> dont let anyone use phpmyadmin but you
<ia0001> refresh your browser and clear your data
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<sonofzeus> I edited something in terminal using nano how shall I save it?
<dan2077> Hi, I'm trying to create a screen session with a bash one-liner. Can someone help me?
<RoyK> !ask | dan2077
<ubottu> dan2077: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dan2077> I'm trying to exec a bash one-liner while starting screen. After entering this cmd, no new screen seems to have been created: http://pastebin.com/v2hD8dH7
<RoyK> not sure - sorry - perhaps others my know
<zastaph> by default ubuntu has myserver in /etc/hostname and 127.0.0.1 localhost; 127.0.1.1 myserver in /etc/hosts .. I need a fqdn for Postfix though (just local network) so I do 127.0.1.1 myserver.local myserver .. however other computers on the LAN can only see myserver not myserver.local .. Naturally because the hostname is the only thing added to my routers DNS by default.. what would be
<zastaph> the natural way to make other computers see the fqdn too?
<rbasak> zastaph: for .local? Install avahi-daemon to advertise your hostname with .local on your LAN. But note that this is Zeroconf, which is a slightly different concept from what your system's FQDN is (which it looks like you've done correctly).
<rbasak> Or alternatively perhaps your router will do the right thing if configure your DHCP client to send the FQDN as its client identifier.
<bjensen> I want to make it very easy to get a physical box up and running. I have chef configured. Once I get a fresh ubuntu 12.04 with network connectivity, its all non-interactive. But I need to get ubuntu lts 12.04 server installed from scratch. Im thinking usb boot non-interactive with predefined settings on partitions etc, does anyone have pointers on which tools / direction I should go?
<RoyK> you can't do an interactive install?
<bjensen> RoyK: sure I can, but I want to be able to not do it.
<RoyK> tried googling it_
<RoyK> ?
<bjensen> The best solution would be to be able to pop in a usb stick and hit reboot and select the  usb as boot device  and then done
<bjensen> RoyK: Ive googled and found ubuntu-builder and remastersys (not being actively developed anymore). So I came here for advice
<zastaph> rbasak, interesting. Didn't hear about avahi or zeroconf before now. I would like both myserver and myserver.local to be advertised on my LAN. usually I just access by myserver. myserver.local is only because some apps require a fqdn.
<zastaph> rbasak, if I choose the alternative solution, where would I configure my DHCP client in ubuntu server ?
<rbasak> zastaph: define "advertised on my LAN". If you want to advertise using Zeroconf, by spec the name ends in .local.
<zastaph> well advertised to my router
<rbasak> AFAIK, you can't advertise just a hostname. But I suppose you could add .local to your search list at the client end
<zastaph> yes but then I would need to do that on all my computers right? the point is to avoid that.. all my computers can ping whats in any other computers /etc/hostname as is
<rbasak> DHCP client identifier configuration is in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf I think
<rbasak> Perhaps its host-name that will help you, rather than dhcp-client-identifier
<rbasak> bjensen: look into "preseeding".
<RoyK> bjensen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UnattendedCD ?
<bjensen> cool thanks guys Ill check it out
<RoyK> bjensen: that was my first hit on google :P
<bjensen> RoyK: you googled unattended?
<RoyK> I googled "ubuntu unattended install"
<bjensen> the hard part, when using google, is knowing what to google for
<bjensen> I googled ubuntu usb install non interactive
<bjensen> :p
<patdk-lap> isn't this what preseed was made for?
<bjensen> pre seeding seams to be what I am looking for :)
<mwcampbell> I know that libvirt sets up a NAT'd local network on the virbr0 interface. What if I want to allow incoming connections from one of the host's IP addresses to a VM on that NAT'd network? Do I need to set up iptables rules myself, or is there a tool I should be using to do that?
<mwcampbell> FWIW, I'm using ufw as my firewall. This is on Precise.
<zastaph> bjensen, vagrant ?
<bjensen> zapotah: I use that in my dev environment yes, but the questions in here aren't for vagrant :)
<mwcampbell> With libvirt on Ubuntu Precise, I'm trying to figure out how to forward incoming connections on the host to a guest on the NAT'd network. The libvirt wiki has a hack based on a libvirt hook script. Is there any better option?
<RoyK> mwcampbell: why not use a bridge instead of nat?
<mwcampbell> RoyK: because our dedicated server hosting company (ServerBeach) won't allow that. It has to be NAT.
<patdk-lap> mwcampbell, use proxyarp instead
<patdk-lap> likely the issue with the hosting company is they locked the ip to a specific mac
<patdk-lap> so bridge wouldn't work, but proxyarp looks the same as nat to them
<Teduardo> it's likely that they actually are using BPDU guard on the port
<Teduardo> and when you send a BPDU to the port they shut your interface down
<mwcampbell> patdk-lap: No, I don't think that will work either. I've allocated a secondary IP from the hosting company for the VM, but the secondary IP is on a different subnet from the primary, and I haven't been assigned a gateway on that secondary subnet. So I think they assume that I'll only use the secondary IP as an alias (eth0:0)
<patdk-lap> that also
<patdk-lap> who said you needed a gateway?
<Teduardo> why don't you just have them route like a /29 to your server's external interface and then just setup a router on your server?
<patdk-lap> when you setup the ip on the vm, use your machine as the gateway
<Teduardo> or you can even do this via NAT
<patdk-lap> teduardo, ya, they wanted him to do nat
<patdk-lap> personally I would avoid nat all chances you get
<Teduardo> the other option in all of these cases is "or find a host that will"
<Teduardo> there are 30000 hosting companies
<patdk-lap> hmm
<patdk-lap> if the subnet is not directly on the lan
<patdk-lap> then they have to route the ip to you
<patdk-lap> in that case no nat or proxyarp is needed
<Teduardo> Well, one IP obviously has to be on the LAN otherwise he can't get to the internet
<patdk-lap> just have the host route that ip to the vm's nic
<patdk-lap> ya, but that ip is on the host
<Teduardo> yes, but the gateway is most likely also on the same LAN
<patdk-lap> it's the ip for the vm he is having the issue with
<patdk-lap> yes as the host ip
<patdk-lap> if he uses is host as the gateway for the vm, no issue
<patdk-lap> eitherway it will be using his host anyways
<mwcampbell> I'm guessing that in any case, I can't continue to use ufw as the firewall on the host.
<patdk-lap> now you will have to create your own static routes on the host and vm for that to work, but it's simple
<patdk-lap> this has nothing to do with ufw
<patdk-lap> if you purely route it
<patdk-lap> just set a route up, on the host to the ip to your vm
<patdk-lap> on the vm, you need to add a route to your host ip, and a default route
<patdk-lap> then just configure ufw to forward packets for your vm ip
<mwcampbell> Hmm, doesn't seem any less complicated than NAT.
<patdk-lap> but completely transparent, unlike nat
<mwcampbell> The guest OS is Windows. I'll want to keep the networking as simple as possible guest-side.
<Teduardo> what is the host os?
<mwcampbell> Ubuntu Precise
<mwcampbell> I wouldn't be asking on this channel if it weren't :)
<mwcampbell> And yes, I wish I was working with a hosting comapny that would provide us a /29. Not my decision.
<mwcampbell> I think I'll just figure out how to forward incoming connections to the guest using NAT.
<jacobw> It sounds like your doing SNAT to map the addresses of connections originating the private network to the public IP
<jacobw> To map connections to the public IP to addresses in private network you need to do DNAT
<jacobw> Check out this page, http://www.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial/chunkyhtml/x4033.html
<Teduardo> mwcampbell: if you dont want to do that just like i said have them route a /29 to your box, then just put one of the IP addresses of the /29 on the interface facing the virtual machine and then have the virtual machine use that IP as the gateway
<mwcampbell> Can I add rules to the FORWARD chain (in the filter table) using ufw?
<mwcampbell> Also, does ufw touch the nat table at all? It doesn't look that way
<jdstrand> mwcampbell: ufw allows you to use the forward chain, but the cli command doesn't manage it. see 'man ufw-framework' for how it all works together
<ia0001> anyon know why io
<jacobw> mwcampbell: IMO, iptables is simpler than UFW, integrations aside.
<ScottK> jacobw: ufw is just a front end for iptables, so that statement doesn't parse.
<jacobw> I think that iptables is simpler in cases that UFW isn't designed to cover, and that it's simpler to detail with iptables directly except in cases that UFW covers.
<ScottK> That makes sense.
<ScottK> Use UFW for the stuff it was designed for and not other stuff.
<jacobw> ScottK: Yeah
<Quest> can I install applications on windows clients with a linux server, just in a way that active directory and domain control system does by the aid of a windows server? if not (most probably) are there any work arounds?
<Quest> 1. can I install applications on windows clients with a linux server (to all clients at once with a single instruction), just in a way that active directory and domain control system does by the aid of a windows server? if not (most probably) are there any work arounds? 2. how to do all that if the clients and server are both linux based? (that would be easy i guess)?
<daveyg> hi all
<sarnold> Quest: you may wish to check serverfault.com to see if anyone has asked the same question and gotten any good answers
<sarnold> Quest: it feels like you need a larger audience to find an answer to that question
<Quest> sarnold,  hm. what about 2.?
<sarnold> Quest: ah, for linux clients you could use landscape or parallel ssh tasks or salt or cfengine (does anyone still use cfengine?) or puppet or chef..
<LargePrime> what i hate about linux is lack of choice
<Quest> sarnold,   i can ssh multiple clients from server at the same time and run a command that runs on all clients?
<sarnold> Quest: yes, there's a pile of tools to help there, you can either just shell-script it, but you probably want to go the next level and use a tool like pssh
<Quest> sarnold,
<Quest>  as i see the strategy, i make a user account with same name and password on all clients. and run multi-ssh command from server and it will run on all clients.? how can it be done?
<jacobw> Puppet
<jacobw> MCollective, even.
<sarnold> jacobw: nice, the description looks perfect
<sarnold> Quest: parallel ssh things are nice when you've got a cluster of machines that all work identically. it's a little less awesome if you've got heterogenous machines that might be up or down or different configurations, at which point a real tool like puppet or chef or mcollective or landscape would be a better choice.'
<jacobw> It'd be a lot better to use a key in that case.
<sarnold> Quest: are you using ssh keys yet?
<jacobw> If Puppet's Exec resource or MCollective, or even a cronjob that sends it's output to you doesn't work, you could ensure the user and SSH key quite easily with Puppet and use SSH in a for loop or whatever.
<Quest> sarnold,  i have clients on lan actually. (may be a wan access be needed later in future) so i wont need to get each clients ip individually to us pssh, mssh, mussh?       and 2.  which one do you recommend  in pssh, mssh, mussh?
<jacobw> Don't overlook cronjobs and root mail :)
<Quest> sarnold,  iam just using ssh by passwords
<sarnold> Quest: okay do yourself a favor and go read about using ssh keys :)
<sarnold> Quest: they are far more convenient _and_ safer. It'll take perhaps an hour to read about it and set one up, but believe me, it is an hour well-spent.
<Quest> sarnold,  i know what ssh keys are.
<sarnold> Quest: I haven't used a parallel ssh thing in years, no idea which one is nicest these days
<jacobw> for i in host1 host2 host2; do ssh-copy-id foo@$i; done;
<jacobw> clusterssh is a PITA
<jacobw> https://github.com/capistrano/capistrano
<Quest> if i have many clients on lan. and i want to ssh 2 or 3 by Wan, is there a way? as 22 port can only be forwarded to one lan ip at a time?
<sarnold> Quest: I'd just nominate one host to the 'master' and have it do all the other work
<jacobw> Forward 22 to 22 on A, 23 to 22 on B, 24 to 22 on C
<jacobw> Or just run sshd on different ports on each host in the private network
<Quest> jacalvo,  or just connect to on host and doo all the stuff by that host
<Quest> as you would be inside lan when connected to the host
<Quest> as sarnold  said
<jacobw> That's true, but you'd be be relying on one host being up to manage the others :)
<sarnold> usually not a bad assumption, even my little pandaboard is up for months at a time
<sarnold> but having a backup would be very reasonable and prudent
<Quest> hm ok
<Quest> if i have many clients on lan. and i want to ssh 2 or 3 by Wan, is there a way? as 22 port can only be forwarded to one lan ip at a time?
<Quest> so. iam correct
<jacobw> Hmm, I like my management channels as direct as possible.
<Quest> jacalvo,  hm
<Quest> jacalvo,  have you used any multi ssh apps?
<jacobw> Quest: I've just been through that.
<Quest> oh
<Shogoot> trying to get my domain up and go, but i get this when i restart apache2, can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Shogoot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613867/
<sarnold> Quest: please be careful with your tab-completion :) jacalvo is someone other than jacobw :)
<Quest> do i need to give ips for alll cllients while multi sshing?
<Quest> oh ya
<jacobw> Quest: Run sshd on different ports, or forward different ports from the public IP address to the private IP addresses
<Shogoot> my hosts file might be a bit messed up http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613875/
<sarnold> Shogoot: how are you trying to start apache? that looks like the startup script, not the errors...
<jacobw> Quest: All private IPs listen on port 22, the public IP forwards port 22 to private IP A, port 23 to private IP B and port 24 to private IP C.
<sarnold> Shogoot: oh that is essed up -- you need a 127.0.0.1 localhost line to be uncommented
<Quest> jacobw,  in my enviroment, i think runing all on 22 and making or two as master is suffice
<jacobw> Quest: Check out DNAT
<jacobw> Quest: It might be, that's your decision :)
<Quest> ya. we already have complecations. nice suggestion though
<Quest> do i need to give ips for alll cllients while multi sshing?
<jacobw> IPs yes, public IPs, no.
<Shogoot> sarnold, sorry this is waht i meant http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613882/
<Quest> jacalvo,  i meant lan ips
<Quest> oops
<Quest> jacobw, ^
<jacobw> SSH is a TCP based protocol, which requires IP.
<Quest> hm\
<jacobw> They need IPs, private or public doesn't matter as long as you can reach them.
<jacobw> Private == LAN, public == WAN
<jacobw> Private IPs are not routable on the Internet, public IPs are.
<Quest> hm
<Quest> jacobw,  which one do you recomend. pssh, mssh, mussh, or any other?
<sarnold> Shogoot: DocumentRoot shouldn't be a specific file, it should be a directory
<jacobw> Quest: Capistrano.
<jacobw> Quest: Or just SSH in a for loop in Bash.
<sarnold> Shogoot: you'll probably also need to fix the NameVirtualHost warnings, but I don't know enough about apache to recommend the solution there :)
<jacobw> for i in host1 host2 host3; do ssh root@$i "echo $HOSTNAME"; done;
<jacobw> etc.
<jacobw> DocumentRoot should be the directory where the index resides.
<Quest> jacobw,  why not the pssh, mssh or mussh then?
<jacobw> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_dir.html#directoryindex
<jacobw> Quest: I just don't know what they are.
<Quest> oh
<jacobw> Quest: I've used clusterssh before, but it's a massive PITA
<jacobw> Shogoot: Can you post the contents of the files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled?
<Shogoot> sure
<jacobw> Shogoot: Also, is /var/www/index.html actually readable to Apache? (www-data user)
<jacobw> Shogoot: ls -l /var/www
<Shogoot> just looking how i can apstebin all these files
<jacobw> Shogoot: have you changed any of them?
<Shogoot> no
<jacobw> Shogoot: I assumed that you'd added a new virtual host and it wasn't working
<sarnold> Shogoot: check out the 'pastebinit' tool; it can make pastebinning things very quick
<Shogoot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613935/
<jacobw> Shogoot: OK, check that /var/www/index.html is readable to www-user
<Shogoot> drwxr-xr-x  7 root  upload   4096 Apr 28 23:01 www
<Shogoot> -rwxr-xr-x 1 smn  smn        177 Mar 20 21:22 index.html
<Quest> jacobw,  i need mostly used one and not a PITA
<Shogoot> i have to pastebinit all files of sites-enabled one by one. hold on.
<jacobw> chmod 640 /var/www/index.html; chown smn.www-data /var/www/index.html
<jacobw> Shogoot: chmod and chown first, then see if it works.
<Shogoot> sorry did i miss a command?
<Shogoot> what shall i shmod and chown?
<Shogoot> chmod*
<jacobw> Shogoot: chmod 640 /var/www/index.html; chown smn.www-data /var/www/index.html
<Shogoot> -rw-r----- 1 smn  www-data   177 Mar 20 21:22 index.html
<Shogoot> done
<jacobw> Shogoot: Does it work?
<Shogoot> i restarted apache2 and no i get one line less o f warnings http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613952/
<Shogoot> and no it dont.
<Shogoot> or try to connect to www.cthulhuisevil.net :)
<jacobw> Oh, that's a different problem :)
<Shogoot> ?
<jacobw> Test it from localhost, `w3m http://127.0.0.1/`
<Shogoot> the server ahs astatic ip and the ip/index.html is working fine
<jacobw> OK, check that the name resolves to the IP.
<Shogoot> but.... how do i get apache to take the cthulhu.net and display the page via apache2?
<jacobw> dig @8.8.8.8 -t A www.cthulhuisevil.net
<jacobw> Also, w
<jacobw> ..
<jacobw> Also, www.cthulhuisevil.net is not cthulhuisevil.net, although most DNS providers will point www. to your name for you.
<shauno> it may be worth noting cthulhuisevil.net and www. point to different addresses.  the first looks like a residential isp, the second looks like a domain shop
<shauno> bah, too slow
<Shogoot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613974/
<jacobw> Is the IP in the Answer section your static IP address?
<Shogoot> no
<Shogoot> and with oonly cthulhuisevil.net without (www.) i get answer cthulhuisevil.net.      3600    IN      A       188.126.194.146
<Shogoot>   wich i smy public ip and not the servers static
<jacobw> Try again with just cthulhuisevil.net, then try using just cthulhuisevil.net in your browser.
<Shogoot> cthulhuisevil.net/ gives me error 101
<jacobw> What is the static IP?
<Shogoot> 192.168.1.166
<Shogoot> must be my hosts file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613988/
<jacobw> That's a private IP address, it's not reachable from the Internet
<Shogoot> im prettys ure your telling em something im not understaindig
<jacobw> IPv4 has private address spaces, like 192.168.0.0/18 that you're free to use within your organisation (i.e. LAN)
<jacobw> These address spaces are not routable on the Internet
<jacobw> You need a public IP address to run a web server
<Shogoot> i understand taht, but where im using this wrong?
<Shogoot> 188.126.194.146 is my public ip, right?
<jacobw> Does the server listen on that IP address?
<jacobw> If your server is behind a router that happens to be NAT'd to 188.126.194.146, you won't be able to reach it from the Internet at 188.126.194.146
<qman__> you need to use some form of NAT such as port forwarding to make that work; also keep in mind that many residential ISPs block ports 25, 80, and 443
<Shogoot> ah so the clue is my router then.
<jacobw> Shogoot: Do you own that IP address?
<Shogoot> hmm not sure
<Shogoot> its my line wf that is what you mean
<Shogoot> its my line if that is what you mean*
<jacobw> Shogoot: You'd know if you did, if you don't own it, then it's owned by your ISP who use it as a NAT point
<jacobw> Shogoot: NAT is what allows many ISP users to access the Internet from a single public IP address
<jacobw> Shogoot: ISPs don't have a unique public IP address for each customer
<jacobw> Shogoot: IPv4 addresses have run out already, in fact.
<qman__> yeah, that IP isn't assigned to you permanently unless you pay for it to be
<qman__> and it may even be shared with other customers depending on how strapped for address space your ISP is
<Shogoot> so unless i buy my ip i cant get the domain host to route to my webserver correctly?
<qman__> the answer is maybe, but not with the same level of service
<jacobw> That's right
<qman__> if you don't pay extra for a static IP, it can change on you at an interval your ISP decides
<jacobw> That's not the problem
<qman__> it also may or may not be controlled at your router, if it isn't, you can't do it at all
<jacobw> The problem is that port 80 isn't DNAT'd from the public IP address to the router
<qman__> that assumes his router doesn't have the public IP leased to it
<qman__> it might or might not be
<Shogoot> this is on my router http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/myrouter.png/
<qman__> if those numbers were auto-filled by your router, you probably can port forward
<jacobw> I'm happy with that assumption :)
<Shogoot> im 100% sure ive not changed those
 * jacobw →  sleep
<shauno> that doesn't look like cgnat to me (good news), most likely you just need to look at port-forwarding.  http://portforward.com has instructions & screenshots for more routers than you'd believe
<shauno> and your error 101 when you try to connect from your own machine, sounds like you're trying to do https on port 80 rather than 443
<Shogoot> whait waht... :) checking taht out
<Shogoot> ohooh :) progress
<Shogoot> now im getting a Forbidden wheni di cthulhuisevil.net
<Shogoot> the port fowrd should be ok, now whyis this failing now?
<shauno> that's better news.  I'm reaching apache from the outside too.  so next step is to look in apache's logs to see what its complaining about now
<Shogoot> apache/error.log, right?
<shauno> sounds familiar
<Shogoot> shaun
<Shogoot> shauno, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614093/
<Shogoot> did tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Shogoot> [Mon Apr 29 00:15:01 2013] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/
<Shogoot> thought jacobw sorted my rights.
<Shogoot> the /var/ ls-l lokks like this drwxr-xr-x  7 root  upload   4096 Apr 28 23:01 www
<Shogoot>  and /var/www/ ls- l -rw-r----- 1 smn  www-data   177 Mar 20 21:22 index.html
<Shogoot> back in 10 min
<shauno> I think you've posted this already, but I can't seem to find it .. what's in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default  ?
<Shogoot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614130/
<shauno> I can't promise it's the problem, but line 9, I'm don't believe you should have a / after /srv/www
<shauno> er, /var/www rather
<Shogoot> chainging for        <Directory /var/www>
<Shogoot>  and restarting apache is not helping
<shauno> same error in error.log still?
<Shogoot> let me check
<Shogoot> yes [Mon Apr 29 00:35:01 2013] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/
<Shogoot> shauno, look : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614156/
<Shogoot> what i sthis line?= [Mon Apr 29 00:37:20 2013] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `SmnLpz' does NOT match server name!?
<shauno> well, you've got me confused.  'denied by server configuration' should mean there's something in your config that's denying that path.  but I don't see where
<Shogoot> im more confused believe me :)
<Shogoot> ah, well... fuck this now, im going to sleep. thanks for your time shauno
<Shogoot> ill insist on trying to find out this tomorrow
#ubuntu-server 2014-04-21
<Bert_2> Hi, I wanted to quickly migrate from munin on 12.04 to munin2+cgi on 14.04
<Bert_2> I previously used nginx on a smaller setup but am now using apache
<Bert_2> now is it possible that the config that comes with the package for apache is entirely wrong?
<Bert_2> it seems to be just impossible to get it working and for example still has this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin/+bug/1258026
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1258026 in munin "Default configuration file Apache 2.2 not Apache 2.4" [Low,Confirmed]
<Bert_2> Can anoyone give me any kind of pointer, cause I'm totally lost in config and can't get this fixed
<Bert_2> I got it, nevermind, still needs more docs, more comments and a correct config though
<Derailed> hey guys, fresh install of 14.04: if I 'apt-get install wordpress', how do I tell it to install nginx instead of apache? the dependencies for wordpress say 'apache2 | httpd', so how do I get it to accept that 'nginx-full' provides httpd?
<arrith> Derailed: you could try:    sudo apt-get install wordpress nginx-full apache-
<arrith> Derailed: or you might just have to install nginx-full before you install wordpress
<Derailed> arrith, I've tried a few combinations. but even with nginx-full installed, wordpress installs apache2
<arrith> Derailed: might be because apache is in the recommends. since nginx packages in their debian control file specify that they provide "httpd"
<arrith> Derailed: after you install nginx-full try to do:    sudo apt-get install apache- wordpress
<arrith> note the dash after apache, that is to keep it from being installed
<Derailed> ^^ that's the thing I'd never seen before
<Derailed> :-) maybe something like that will doit
<Derailed> thanks!
<Derailed> arrith, thanks! it looks like I also needed to specify 'php5' to prevent it from installing 'libapache2-mod-php5
<Derailed> nope spoke too soon
<Derailed> it's still trying to pull in apache2
<arrith> Derailed: oh well, do the ignore recommends
<lordievader> Good morning.
<GJPMiningco> I setup a encrypted disk password that has to be entered everytime the system starts when i setup Ubuntu Desktop 14.05 is there anyway to Undo that ( because this is a Co-located Dedicated server at a Data Center and i now need to reboot the system but hate to have to wait for the server to come back online until a tech support can go type in a password
<GJPMiningco> i am asking here because it seems like no one in #ubuntu known
<GJPMiningco> i am asking here because it seems like no one in #ubuntu knows
<sheptard> GJPMiningco: no
<sheptard> GJPMiningco: also you colo'd a box without ipmi?
<GJPMiningco> ipmi?
<sheptard> ip kvm
<GJPMiningco> never heard of it
<maxb> It seems ever so slightly pointless to have an encrypted disk password if you have to tell arbitrary tech support people what it is?
<Meerkat> why would you need to do that?
<GJPMiningco> i wasnt thinking when i did it
<GJPMiningco> I was in a rush
<GJPMiningco> so there is NO way to remove it?
<Meerkat> GJPMiningco, sorry, I was answering maxb. What is your issue? I just got here.
<GJPMiningco> I setup a encrypted disk password that has to be entered everytime the system starts when i setup Ubuntu Desktop 14.05 is there anyway to Undo that ( because this is a Co-located Dedicated server at a Data Center and i now need to reboot the system but hate to have to wait for the server to come back online until a tech support can go type in a password
<Meerkat> GJPMiningco, you have to reinstall without full-disk encryption.
<Aeo> hey, can someone help me, one of my scripts did a fsck -C, is there any way i can roll it back
<bekks> Aeo: fsck is a filesystem check. You cannot roll it back.
<Aeo> any possible way for me to recover?
<bekks> Aeo: According to "man fsck" the -C option displays a progress bar.
<Aeo> thats what i thought too, until i ran it
<bekks> Did you run it on a mounted filesystem?
<Aeo> ...yeah
<Aeo> the script was set to unmount it first, but that errored
<Aeo> so it did it on an unmounted fs
<bekks> if unmounting errored it ran on a mounted fs.
<bekks> is that correct?
<Aeo> yeah
<bekks> Then you have to restore your backup now.
<Aeo> if i boot a livecd, i still have access to all the files
<Aeo> can i run a normal fsck on the drives to restore them?
<bekks> No.
<Aeo> darn. got it
<bekks> A backup restores files, not fsck.
<Aeo> i know, but i still have access to the files, if i boot a livecd
<Aeo> so just the filesystem is wrecked
<Aeo> ...just
<Aeo> Q_Q
<linocisco> hi all, I have inserted cdrom to ubuntu server and how to find that? /media had shown
<linocisco> none
<lordievader> linocisco: Is it mounted?
<bekks> Mount it manually.
<linocisco> lordievader, yes. how to mount in manually
<bekks> !mount | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<linocisco> ?
<bekks> Like that.
<lordievader> Ohh, didn't know there was a factoid for it, nice ;)
<lordievader> :)*
<linocisco> lordievader, I dont know where to find . there is no /dev/hdc
<lordievader> linocisco: hdc?
<linocisco> lordievader, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount, /dev/hdc1 or something like that is cdrom.
<lordievader> linocisco: That is simply an example, adjust to your needs.
<Meerkat> linocisco, it should be /dev/cdrom
<linocisco> Meerkat, it is so weired. I have searched alot of time under /media. found none.
<linocisco> only that time. I found
<Meerkat> linocisco, /media/ lists what you have already mounted.  /dev/ is for all devices on your computer.
<linocisco> Meerkat, yes. I see bro
<lordievader> linocisco: Does "mount" list a cdrom?
<hxm> how to change the time? it is 2 hours behind
<hxm> i think is the timezone
<hxm> ah no, the time is ok
<pmatulis> morning
<lordievader> o/
<HiddenDjinn> is trusty ready?
<bekks> HiddenDjinn: Since April 17, yes.
<HiddenDjinn> bekks: i'll take a quick snapshot and upgrade my server, then
<HiddenDjinn> bbl
<HiddenDjinn> seems do-release-upgrade -d is not allowing me to do the upgrade...it's terminating because the gz isn't authenticating against its signature
<Meerkat> HiddenDjinn, if this is a server of importance you're better off waiting until 14.04.1 or the end of support for whatever version you are running now.
<pmatulis> HiddenDjinn: why the '-d' ?  trusty is not dev anymore
<bekks> pmatulis: Direct upgrade from 12.04.x will be possible after the release of 14.04.1 in July. Until then, you need to use -d
<pmatulis> bekks: ah right
<HiddenDjinn> it's still refusing to cooperate
<lazyPower> jamespag`: I hear you have a PPA for Jenkins?
<HiddenDjinn> ok, i got it figured out
<HiddenDjinn> the cached package list was corrupted
<lordievader> Good evening.
<HiddenDjinn> ok, trusty's on my server, all is well
<d[0]g> alo
<d[0]g> my services ait loading at startup
<d[0]g> @14.04
<d[0]g> snmpd sendmail arpwatch apache etc
<d[0]g> simply not being load
<sarnold> d[0]g: do you have any error messages in your log files?
<d[0]g> negative
<d[0]g>  * Starting Reload cups, upon starting avahi-daemon to make sure remote queues are populated                                                                             [fail]
<d[0]g>  * Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server                               [fail]
<lordievader> d[0]g: Have you checked your upstart logs?
<d[0]g> nothing ther related to the servers
<d[0]g> wird
<d[0]g> $ » ls
<d[0]g> alsa-restore.log       networking.log
<d[0]g> alsa-state.log
<d[0]g> and a few more
<d[0]g> :c
<d[0]g> http://picpaste.com/pics/Imagem-Terminal-1-zfdiNuRL.1398103619.png
<d[0]g> ^
<d[0]g> http://picpaste.com/pics/Imagem-Terminal-2-046cRbpI.1398103771.png
<d[0]g> oi
<lordievader> Apache start fine?
<d[0]g> yah
<d[0]g> but not at startup
<genii> d[0]g: I guess I'll try to help you here instead of in #ubuntu, since it's quieter here. Please remember that cross-posting the same question across channels is frustrating for helpers.
<d[0]g> neither of the other services get loaded
<d[0]g> load*
<d[0]g> i know
<d[0]g> i was in xubuntu they send me here
<d[0]g> eh
<genii> He can start apache etc from either upstart or sysvinit without issue. This leads me to think that some prior job is not quite done like filesystem or network
<lordievader> d[0]g: Why write your own init.d script if a upstart script comes packed?
<d[0]g> im not wirting them
<d[0]g> wait
<d[0]g> it says at boot
<d[0]g> wlan0 no ipv4 address assigned
<d[0]g> but ths is only for the wifi
<d[0]g> i never tested it with eth0 plugin in
<lordievader> That shouldn't matter.
<d[0]g> exacly
<d[0]g> thats the last thing i see
<d[0]g> then i get lightdm
<lordievader> What os are we talking about here? Xubuntu?
<d[0]g> yes
<lordievader> Are the requirements met at boot time? ($local_fs $remote_fs $network $syslog $named)
<d[0]g> i think so
<d[0]g> how can i see that ?
<lordievader> Hmm, not sure really. That is the annoying thing about upstart, never really clear on how to debug.
<d[0]g> i can see alot of services and things being loaded just fine
<d[0]g> but i cant see apache sendmail and all post install services i add to the xubuntu
<d[0]g> being loaded idk it gets anoying
<d[0]g> i think rc.local aint being call either
<d[0]g> since i have ther 2 lines that were never loaded
<d[0]g> wath a goo
<sarnold> "wath a goo"?
<d[0]g> eh
<d[0]g> im frustrated
<lordievader> d[0]g: What you could do is add some test statement to /etc/init.d/apache2 like "echo 'I WORK' > /tmp/apache2".
<d[0]g> i can try
<d[0]g> brb reboot
<d[0]g> ill let you know in a min
<d[0]g> back
<d[0]g> and thats a nope
<d[0]g> :/
 * genii ponders Debian bug 645460
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 645460 in apache2.2-common "apache2.2-common: /etc/init.d/apache2 start and restart need to wait until really started" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/645460
<d[0]g> so
<d[0]g> if i disable apache2 from startup
<d[0]g> ill get all the other services running ?
<genii> I'm dubious, but you could try. Some of the other services you mentioned should actually be starting before that, like the snmpd and sendmail for instance
<d[0]g> thats my point
<d[0]g> if it fails to load apache it might keep tryong to load it
<d[0]g> that might be preventin from loading the others
<d[0]g> still they dont show at initctl list
<genii> d[0]g: I think i would first try to narrow down which one it might be getting stuck at that is conceivably causing the others to cascade-fail. Like maybe remove snmpd and see if the other stuff starts, etc. Sendmail you can't really remove...
<genii> Work, afk 5-7 minutes
<d[0]g> cheers
<d[0]g> back
<d[0]g> tested 3 diferente confs
<d[0]g> only 1 service is loaded by default
<d[0]g> if i enable arpon apache and snmpd
<d[0]g> only arpon will be runing
<d[0]g> disable those
<d[0]g> and enabled sendmail and snmpd
<d[0]g> and only snmpd gets loaded
<d[0]g> wierd
<d[0]g> any way
<d[0]g> thanks for the help
<d[0]g> im off
<d[0]g> i might get a fresh install to see if things get done
<d[0]g> :*
<linux|newb> I've tried a lot of suggestions offered up by google searches but I seem to be getting no where. anyone know how to get past 'cd rom' failed to mount message when installing 12.04/14.04 from USB?
<linux|newb> 'cd rom failed to mount'*
<bekks> linux|newb: how did you create the usb medium?
<brendan`> hey all, quick question... we're running our dhcp under ubuntu 12.04, but we're in the process of spinning up a windows deployment server, etc. for imaging laptops via PXE
<brendan`> for the life of me, i cannot figure out which dhcp option(s) need to be set to point to the windows server
<genii> Probably next-server
<brendan`> is the filename entry needed as well genii /
<genii> brendan`: It will usually just look for the same file but on the new ip
<brendan`> hmm, im not sure of the filenaming scheme, just trying to help the guy set it up
<brendan`> not many posts out there for using a linux dhcp w/ a windows box for hosting & imaging
<genii> brendan`: Seems to be a semi-useful document at http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc722358%28v=ws.10%29.aspx
<qhartman> Anyone in here familiar with MAAS. #maas is pretty quiet right now.
<Patrickdk> what is up with systemd renaming all my network interfaces?
<sarnold> Patrickdk: do you have the biosdevname package installed?
<Patrickdk> whatever gets installed by default
<Patrickdk> yes
<sarnold> I'm pretty sure it's biosdevname that did all the renaming
<Patrickdk> looks like it
<Patrickdk> eventhough the logs say, systemd-udevd
<Patrickdk> funny, I have network cards named p2px p4px p6px rename5 ...
<sarnold> rename5? o_O
<Patrickdk> y
<Patrickdk> YA
<Patrickdk> it's suppost to be called p6p2, but it's called rename5
<Patrickdk> renamed network interface eth1 to rename5
<Patrickdk> doesn't seem like a very reliable package
<Patrickdk> expecially when the installer setup eth0, but that packaged then renamed eth0 to something else, so I lost all network after install
<Patrickdk> guess this is what I get for not doing a minimal install
<Patrickdk> uninstalled biosdevname, but still happening
<sarnold> Patrickdk: maybe you have to clean up after it in /etc/udev/blody/something/  ?
<Patrickdk> did that
<sarnold> hrm. :(
<arrith> sounds like bugs
<Patrickdk> hmm, have to test this
<Patrickdk> I think it's being done in initramfs, the rename, and biosdevname didn't cause an initramfs rebuild when it was removed
<Patrickdk> ya, update-initramfs -u, fixed it up
<sarnold> Patrickdk: <3 thanks :)
<HiddenDjinn> ok, after updating to 14...seems the postfix isn't working
<Patrickdk> what postfix version is it?
#ubuntu-server 2014-04-22
<mgw> is there some reason do-release-upgrade is reporting no new release (on precise)?
<sarnold> mgw: I believe it will wait until 14.04.1 before offering to upgrade precise users
<mgw> sarnold: ok, thanks
<mgw> i used -d
<mgw> but thought it was strange
<sarnold> mgw: it does seem strange to me too; it feels like if you've asked for it, it should do it..
<ns5> I'm try to use PROMPT_COMMAND to change the title of windows putty window, ubuntu server 12.04.4.  It does not work, any idea?
<sarnold> ns5: are you confident your putty is configured to allow changing window title?
<ns5> sarnold: yes it is, setting console title works on my putty with other hosts (Arch linux, CentOS, etc.)
<sarnold> ns5: nice, I love it when you've got easy test cases :)
<sarnold> ns5: so, what do you set your PROMPT_COMMAND to?
<ns5> sarnold: PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;SOME TITLE HERE\007"'
<sarnold> ns5: nice. same thing works for urxvt :)
<sarnold> ns5: I got it to work by doing this: PS1='`echo -ne "\033]0;SOME TITLE HERE\007"`\$ '
<sarnold> ns5: .. no idea why PROMPT_COMMAND didn't do it though :(
<ns5> sarnold: I found the answer, you have to comment "PS1="\[\e]0;${debian_chroot..." in your .bashrc
<ns5> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22413/how-to-change-gnome-terminal-title
<sarnold> ns5: AH! sigh. I've even seen that before. :)
<ns5> sarnold: yeah same happens to me.  Sometimes we just need to have the patience to read it through
<sarnold> ns5: *nod* finding the right reference is definitely wonderful though :)
<sarnold> ns5: have a good night :)
<ns5> sarnold: it's morning here actually.  Have a good night! :)
<med_> are cloud-images painfully slow (to non-existently slow) tonigh?
<med_> where tonight is western US
<med_> gaughen, kirkland ^
<mischief> can i upgrade from 12.04 lts server to 14.04 lts server?
<sheptard> sure
<Guegs> You can, but I would wait until the 14.04.1 release.
<Guegs> Ensures that almost every bug is ironed out.
<Guegs> And 12.04.1 has a few more years of support left on it. No need to upgrade right away. :-)
<arrith> i do wonder if people will come to expect that of the .1 release of an LTS, so it will be the real .0, then .2 will become the real .1
<arrith> soon none of it is stable, there will be anarchy in the streets
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ice9> I need a solution to backup configuration files of different services so I can build another server same like the original one
<arrith> ice9: possibly etckeeper
<arrith> ice9: or do the initial setup with puppet/chef/salt/ansible, to make it repeatable
<ice9> arrith: I guess puppet is the most famous and used one right?
<arrith> ice9: yes but you should at least look into comparison articles about their pros/cons. some are a lot heavier or lighter weight
<arrith> ice9: if you just need <10 config files you could do a shell script even
<Tazmian> hi all, I have msmtp install, and I can use php -d sendmail_path="/usr/bin/msmtp -C ~/.msmtprc -t" test.php. that works, but If I make php file and access it from the browser it wont send, nor does the mediawiki, says unkown php mail() error, anyone have any ideas ?
<sebastianlutter> I have a 3 year old server in our office (i7, 32GB RAM) that startet with ubuntu 10.04 and now runs 13.10. I got terrible IO errors in the last three month. With high IO load the IO blocks completly. Using 4 HDDs (a root hdd, and a raid5 with luks partition on the other three). Smart shows the hdds are ok. When error appears I got in dmesg: https://dpaste.de/5GLN . I got various different
<sebastianlutter> stacktraces, they all have a flush process involved. The server worked well the first two years with ubuntu 10.04. What do you think is this? Controller Error? Kernel Bug? Cosmic rays? Thanks a lot
<sebastianlutter> Is there a tool to check special for sata  controller issues? Or how do you check IO hardware errors?
<Thete> anyone know of any good hardening guides?
<verdeP> >>insert joke here<<
<Thete> lol
<hxm> good morning
<hxm> using a webdav server i can see the files but not its content
<hxm> why is that mistery?
<andol> hxm: file system permissions, on the directory vs. the files?
<hxm> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data  1667 abr 21 23:57 template-irclog.php
<hxm> supposed it has permissions or no?
<hxm> or may be the webdav.conf?
<andol> Yeah, that should be readable by the filesystem, so I guess the issues is more webdav specific then, which I'm afraid I will be less helpful in regards to.
<hxm> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=g8YUUuFz this is the config
<bxz> Has anyone tried to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 on XenServer 6.2? After reboot VM can't start and shows me this: Apr 22, 2014 12:33:32 PM Error: Starting VM 'zabbix' - The bootloader for this VM returned an error -- did the VM installation succeed?  Unable to find partition containing kernel
<zetheroo> fresh install of 14.04 server ... configured NIC in /etc/network/interfaces with static IP ... rebooted server ... still DHCP IP is assigned ...
<bekks> Your keyboard is defective. It repeats . 12 times in one sentence.
<zetheroo> mine?
<bekks> Yes, yours.
<bekks> Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<zetheroo> is it still doing it?
<zetheroo> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7306081/
<bekks> Can you pastebin "cat /tetc/issue" as well please?
<zetheroo> ifconfig -a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7306084/
<andol> zetheroo: What you want is iface p255p1 inet static
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<bekks> I am wondering why your interface is actually named like that :)
<zetheroo> andol: oh ... doh! thanks :P
<zetheroo> bekks: yes, me to ;)
<zetheroo> bekks: there are two onboard NIC's and one add-on card ...
<bekks> zetheroo: are you using systemd?
<zetheroo> bekks: not sure ... this is a fresh install ... so it would be using defaults ...
<bekks> Ah, your keyboard is defective again. :P
<andol> Regarding the naming, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<zetheroo> bekks: I don't see it ... :(
<bekks> zetheroo: just stop pressing . three times in a row.
<zetheroo> bekks: really? I always used to do that
<zetheroo> what does it do?
<bekks> zetheroo: Which is a bad habbit.
<zetheroo> ha
<bekks> andol: All my 14.04 installs have udev 204 (from the ubuntu repos) but use ethX for the network interface naming.
<zetheroo> bekks: but if you do three periods in a row what does it do?
<bekks> zetheroo: It annoys people, actually. :)
<andol> bekks: I haven't looked into it heavily myself, but I *guess* it depends on the specific driver being used, and that it's a gradual transistion.
<zetheroo> bekks: previous to 14.04 we were using 12.04, and all the NIC's were named with ethX
<bekks> andol: Hmm. Well, I'd investigate 80-net-name-slot.rules then :)
<zetheroo> is it possible to rename the NIC from p255p1 to eth0 ... ?
<Tazmain> Network interface card ?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> since changing from 12.04 to 14.04 we have these p255p1 names for the interfaces ...
<zetheroo> it would be nice to have it like the previous ethX naming
<patdk-wk> ya, solved that last night
<patdk-wk> remove biosdevname
<patdk-wk> update-initramfs -u
<patdk-wk> reboot
<zetheroo> "remove biosdevname" - from where?
<patdk-wk> you may need to remove stuff from /etc/udev/rules.d also
<patdk-wk> apt-get remove
<zetheroo> patdk-wk: there is only a README file in that location
<patdk-wk> that is good then
<patdk-wk> you did the apt-get remove?
<zetheroo> ok, rebooting then
<zetheroo> yes
<patdk-wk> and the update-initramfs -u
<zetheroo> yes
<patdk-wk> ok
<zetheroo> I forgot to change the interfaces file accordingly ... so it's waiting for the network configuration
<zetheroo> ok, now it's back to using the ethX names :)
<zetheroo> one other thing I noticed on boot is that right after the GRUB menu there is this message: error: malformed file
<zetheroo> what is this referring to?
<Tazmain> zetheroo, so they moved to the new way of naming the adapters.
<zetheroo> Tazmain: yep - but IMHO the previous way was simpler
<zetheroo> ;)
<Tazmain> zetheroo, definitly
<zetheroo> so after changing the interfaces file to reflect the change on NIC name, I do 'service networking restart', but this doesn't seem to get things going
<zetheroo> in 12.04 I would use '/etc/init.d/networking restart' and that worked great! So what's the 14.04 equivalent?
<patdk-wk> you where never suppost to do networking restart
<patdk-wk> use ifup
<zetheroo> ok
<ogra_> yeah, thats like replacing the chassis of your car just to switch gears
<zetheroo> I just noticed that now eth0 is the add-on card ... and eth1 and eth2 are the on-board NIC's ... can I change this?
<zetheroo> I have an NFS export on a 12.04 machine and am mounting it on a 14.04 machine via fstab. It mounts but I cannot view the contents of the mount on the destination machine's mountpoint - I get "ls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied"
<zetheroo> this was working fine from 12.04 to 12.04 ...
<DarkStar1> I have installed and configured ( or at least configured) dovecot yet when I start the service I get no output to logs (mail.log) even though I enabled logging dovecot.conf
<tom[]> where would make sense to keep a custom script that /etc/bash.bashrc will pull in?
<jamescarr> can you guys help me out with a silly ssl issue? It's driving me nuts. Not heart bleed related
<jamescarr> curl https://www.campaignmonitor.com/forums/feed/rss/
<jamescarr> the ssl cert is valid. I am running 13.10, I upgraded the ca-certs, curl, libssl-dev and openssl packages
<jamescarr> still gives me error
<jamescarr> curl: (60) SSL certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificate
<tom[]> jamescarr: who signed the cert?
<jamescarr> RapidSSL
<tom[]> did they give you a chain cert file, or make one available?
<zul> coreycb: i started the packaging branches for juno lp:~ubuntu-server-dev/<project>/juno
<tom[]> jamescarr: is that what you meant by "upgraded the ca-certs" ?
<jamescarr> tom[]: I don't own the server. Hitting that url from a browser works, hitting it from curl on the latest OSX works, but hitting it via curl on our ubuntu 13.10 boxes doesn't work
<jamescarr> tom[]: sudo apt-get install ca-certificates
<coreycb> zul, excellent, need anything from me?
<jamescarr> after an apt-get update
<zul> coreycb: nope
<tom[]> jamescarr: download the latest cert file from mozilla
<zul> coreycb: just keeping you in the loop
<tom[]> jamescarr: and direct curl to use that
<coreycb> zul, thanks
<jamescarr> well to be fair if I use http://www.whynopadlock.com/check.php
<jamescarr> it tells me bad intermediate cert.
<med_> is launchpad.net ... down?
<jamescarr> tom[]: come again? download latest cert file from mozilla?
<tom[]> jamescarr: moz curates a top level ca cert file. it's used in firefox and lots of other stuff. you can try using curl with it
<jamescarr> this one? http://curl.haxx.se/ca/cacert.pem
<tom[]> jamescarr: yes but that looks like a downstream. return to the source
<tom[]> jamescarr: it's possible an intermediate cert is bad. some browsers cache their decision about a server cert because it can be safer to do so than to check every time against the supposedly trusted network of signers
<tom[]> jamescarr: a horrible thought but it makes a kind of sense
<rbasak> jamescarr: instead of works/doesn't work, try considering whether the different options a) validate the cert and succeed, b) fail to validate the cert and fail the download, or c) fail to validate the cert but silently continue anyway.
<rbasak> jamescarr: could it be that Ubuntu is doing b, and all the alternatives are doing c? Firefox tells me that the https:// URL is not secure.
<rbasak> jamescarr: if you don't care about security, curl does have a --insecure option that might work for you.
<jamescarr> rbasak: well I'm trying to understand a larger problem. Since SSL certificate rotations by a number of vendors thanks to heart bleed, a handful of sites are having this problem
<rbasak> jamescarr: I've seen sysadmins fail to correctly put the full certificate chain in replacement pem files following rotation after heartbleed.
<rbasak> Could that be it?
<tom[]> jamescarr: but rbasak is right that the larger problem may only be understandable by understanding the specifics
<jamescarr> rbasak: that could be it. That would allow browsers to be blissfully unaware, wouldn't it?
<rbasak> Not sure.
<jamescarr> fails with the mozilla cacert.pem too via curl
<jamescarr> hmmph
<jamescarr> what a mystery
<rbasak> "openssl s_client -connect foo.example.com:80" is a pretty good diagnostic.
<tom[]> this is what firefox shows me: http://i.imgur.com/aRdivtP.png
<rbasak> It also supports pointing to specific CA root certificates, etc.
<jamescarr> does "curl https://www.campaignmonitor.com/forums/feed/rss/" fail for you all too?
<tom[]> which appears to be different from what rbasak said
<rbasak> tom[]: that's what I got. No encryption claimed.
<tom[]> but it's not an invalid cert
<rbasak> I also see a failure with curl.
<rbasak> If firefox had no problem, it should tell you that the connection is encrypted, surely?
<rbasak> Though I wonder if there's some special case handling due to it being RSS maybe?
<jamescarr> λ ~ → openssl s_client -connect www.campaignmonitor.com:443
<jamescarr> gave me this
<jamescarr>     Verify return code: 21 (unable to verify the first certificate)
<DarkStar1> has anyone encountered this error before with dovecot : doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/conf.d/10-auth.conf line 122: Recursive include file: /etc/dovecot/conf.d/auth-sql.conf.ext
<jamescarr> def think this might be on their end
<tom[]> jamescarr: sounds like it
<tom[]> there's a revocation issue that i do not understand. after rekeying i found that different browsers said different things about the trust of my servers for a couple of days. it all sorted itself out in a couple of days. i put it down to the time it takes for revocation of the old cert to propagate but i don't know if that makes sense
<rbasak> jamescarr: looks to me that they're not sending their certificate chain. Compare against www.google.com:443 for example.
<tom[]> which would be a case of the sysadmin fail you mentioned earlier
<smb> arosales, Weirdly bug 1275620 was marked as fix committed. Not sure how fixed it really is.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1275620 in gccgo-go "gccgo-go segfaults, something related to alternatives" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275620
<arosales> smb: hmm perhaps dave thinks that is fixed in gcc-go 4.9  .. .
<smb> That is the weird part because right before he says no to that
<arosales> smb: well I can say from our usage testing that we are consistently hitting bug 1304754
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1304754 in gccgo-4.9 "gccgo on ppc64el using split stacks when not supported" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304754
<smb> arosales, That is the other one
<arosales> we are having to revet to the -08 kernel which seems to not experience the seg faults
<arosales> smb: fwiw  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1307289, looks related
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1307289 in juju-core "Go panics when running tests on ppc64" [High,Triaged]
<arosales> smb: one suggestion from apw is to seek if 4k page sizes ontop of a more recent kernel also seg faults.
<arosales> it may just take longer to get to the problem therby masking it, but its another data point
<apw> arosales, how did you pick -8, that seems rather arbitrary
<smb> arosales, It sounds like that ppc64 issues are actively worked on but people with more knowledge of the architecture.
<arosales> apw: smb: that is the kerenel that we haven't seen seg faults on
<apw> arosales, and which of the later ones have you tested
<arosales> apw: smb: we can confirm that -08 doesn't seem them as we do see them in -08 and greater
<apw> so -09 has them ?
<arosales> it was a suggestion from davidC to try the -08, I guess from the 4k page size theorgy
<arosales> *theory
<arosales> apw: I haven't tested -09
<arosales> apw: would you like me to give -09 some run time or a more recent kernel with 4k page size ?
<apw> arosales, ok but your statement "-09 and greater" is inaccurate and confusing
<arosales> apw: good point
<arosales> let me see if I can see the kernels we have seen the seg faults on
<apw> arosales, as ogasawara pointed out, -15 is when it was changed, so -09 has 4k pages
<apw> arosales, which is why -14/-15 are interestined test cases to see if it is page size etc
<arosales> -18 and -23 we have seen seg fautls
<apw> -14 was the last 4k page size one, -15 the first 64k page size one
<arosales> apw: so in theory -09 should jsut work and -15 should fail
<arosales> which would help with bisceting
<arosales> or better yet -14 and -15
<arosales> apw: do you have links handy to those .deb and matching initrams I could test with?
<apw> arosales, only if page size is the reason indeed
<apw> which there is no proof currently, which is why the tests matter
<arosales> agreed
<apw> there should be .deb's under the +source/linux page, to get initrds you need to install the .deb
<arosales> apw: thanks.
<arosales> I'll update bug with my findings, may not be till later tonight though.
<arosales> bug 1304754, that is
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1304754 in gccgo-4.9 "gccgo on ppc64el using split stacks when not supported" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304754
<arosales> apw: smb: thanks
<apw> arosales, great thanks
<MTughan> I'm trying to set up an Ubuntu 14.04 cloud release image in a private setup of OpenStack, and it freezes after cloud-init has run init. I get a description of the network devices in use, preceeded by "ci-info" on each line, but it goes nowhere after that. Anyone know what might be going on?
<MTughan> This is what I'm seeing on the console. It gets to this point about 10 seconds after booting and goes no further, even after 10-15 minutes. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/44769998/ubuntu-openstack.png
<RoyK> MTughan: could you get into the box via console? it'd be nice to see what dmesg had to say
<MTughan> RoyK: I can't get to a console, which is part of the problem. SSH isn't up at this point, and the image above is what the console output is.
<RoyK> try a netconsole or a serial console
<MTughan> I'll see about a netconsole. Serial is impossible as this is a VM.
<RoyK> ok
<gnuoy> YYou And Me Sonttee
<gnuoy> You And Me Song76!
<sarnold> gnuoy: are those passwords?
<MTughan> RoyK: Not sure if I'll be able to get a netconsole; bootloader seems to go by too quickly. I do have this though, which I think is the entire output from the console. I don't see any errors in it though. http://pastebin.com/cvVFEPT9
<RoyK> can't see any issues there - strange
<MTughan> Yeah, it all looks fine to me too.
<MTughan> The IP information and routing tables are correct, and I can ping the VM, so it looks like the network stack does come up, but nothing beyond that.
<RoyK> icmp etc is deep in the kernel, so it'll come up even without the services you want
<MTughan> Makes sense, but it has to have an external IP that can be reached to ping externally.
<RoyK> that's just routing
<gnuoy> sarnold, thanks for the ping. I had a really odd lock screen issue, the monitor was showing the lock screen but not accepting input as far as I could tell but obviously my keystrokes were getting through to irc just fine :( Password changed now
<sarnold> gnuoy: sigh :/
<sarnold> gnuoy: 14.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1292217
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1292217 in unity "screen lock has triggered but keyboard is still connected to the main session" [High,Incomplete]
<gnuoy> sarnold, looks like a direct hit, thanks
<MTughan> RoyK: You know, one thing I've noticed while trying to boot up some other instances is that it tries to reach 169.254.169.254, which is apparently an IP for EC2 instance data. Those requests are failing right now. Does 14.04 expect that IP to exist before booting?
<dubrewski> I just have a quick question for anyone with the know how to answer it.
<dubrewski> I am working on setting up a home server and I am not sure if I should utilize KVM. When done the server will act as a media/web/email server with vpn. Right now I only have one website to host and dont plan on adding more anytime soon. Would there be any benefit for me to set up the email, web, and media sections on their own vm?
<sarnold> dubrewski: I'd be content without the VMs because I'd do AppArmor profiles on the internet-facing services
<sarnold> dubrewski: but the VMs do provide some nice belt-and-suspenders isolation -- while there are qemu breakout bugs from time to time, when run via libvirt there are apparmor profiles on the qemu processes, which can help confine the scope of potential qemu bypasses
<dubrewski> ok, I havent researched apparmor to much
<dubrewski> but basically what your saying is the hassel isnt worth the reward for such a small set up
<sarnold> dubrewski: It depends upon which hassle you'd rather deal with :) setting up some apparmor profiles on your services or just burning a bit extra ram and using kvm :)
<dubrewski> ok, looks like i have some reading to do on apparmor. Thanks for the advice
<tom[]> where would make sense to keep a custom script that /etc/bash.bashrc will pull in? right in /etc itself?
<rbasak> tom[]: yes, or maybe /usr/local/share/<something>/
<tom[]>  /usr/local/etc isn't a linux thing?
<bekks> tom[]: /usr/local/ is application dependant. Applications may store stuff there at will :)
<tom[]> i am not an app so maybe that's not the place
<bekks> tom[]: All my scripts, etc. are stored under /usr/local/ and they use their needed/wanted directory structure under /usr/local/
<tom[]> ok
<keithzg> Hmm. Since the upgrade to 14.04, one of my machines can't start smbd or nmbd . . . and nothing is written to their respective log files :/
<keithzg> ...no ideas? Damn.
<keithzg> Can't quite figure out how to debug something when there's not even a log or any output other than "start: Job failed to start".
<sarnold> keithzg: dmesg?
<keithzg> sarnold: Naw, that was the second or third place I checked and it had nothing. In the end I just backed up my smb.conf and then purged and reinstalled and it's working again now; bugs me that I don't quite know *why* it wasn't working, but oh well!
<sarnold> keithzg: ugh. that bugs me too. I'm glad you're going again though
<mortrca> Is there a rule against posting forum links?
<RoyK> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RoyK> mortrca: afaik, no
<mortrca> Okay, I posted in the "Virtualisation" forum, but I'm thinking I should have posted in the server section: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218691
<RoyK> libvrit is the common stuff
<mortrca> RoyK: Can you expand upon that?
<RoyK> no need
<sarnold> mortrca: with libvirt you're responsible for providing iso images and so forth
<sarnold> mortrca: uvtool wraps a bunch of the libvirt stuff to automate finding images, validating signatures, etc
<mortrca> That's it?
<keithzg> Used to use vm-builder to create VMs, but it's been broken for the past bunch of releases :(
<keithzg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/1037607
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1037607 in vm-builder "vmbuilder completely fails on Quantal due to kernel pae detection failure" [High,Triaged]
<keithzg> I seriously love how the Bug Bot at one point goes:
<keithzg> 'The attachment "an ugly hack to work around the problem" of this bug report has been identified as being a patch.'
<sarnold> keithzg: haha, that's great :)
<RoyK> it'd be nice to do nested raids with ubuntu, though
<sarnold> RoyK: crazytalk!
<RoyK> sarnold: heh - just like it'd be fine with cetos or debian or whatnot where it just works ;)
<sarnold> RoyK: I think part of the problem is that the folks who would be most motivated to fix it just move to zfs anyway
<RoyK> sarnold: a 2yo bug unfixed - nasty
<sarnold> RoyK: yes :(
<RoyK> sarnold: should be easy for someone that knows upstart well
#ubuntu-server 2014-04-23
<teward> has anyone reported any issues with apache2 and default SSL configs and such?
<sarnold> teward: I don't recall seeing any
<Patrickdk> I haven't had any issues
<teward> sarnold: it may just not be reported, i'm testing in a separate, brand-new EC2 (different deployment) than the VM I was testing in
<teward> it might be a misconfiguration on my side, but i'm not certain
<teward> for the most part everything was default
<Patrickdk> but atleast for me, my ssl config in apache is far from default
<teward> right, the issue was in the ports.conf file apparently, but we'll see if that's still the case
<teward> blah lag and slowness... >.>
 * teward now remembers why he dislikes EC2s
<teward> issue confirmed
 * teward digs around
<teward> (98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:443 <-- triggered with a2ensite default-ssl; a2enmod ssl; service apache2 restart
<teward> with no additional changes
<teward> that also triggers if the listen statement is set to 0.0.0.0:443 in the ports.conf
<teward> it *looks* like the culprit is ports.conf in apache
<teward> since i've confirmed this on two separate, completely-different systems, I'm going to file a bug
<teward> just to confirm though...
 * teward pokes the instance again
<sarnold> haha
<sarnold> you've already paid for the hour might as well poke it again? :)
<teward> sarnold: thank jose for the instance
<teward> 'tis not mine :p
<sarnold> oh :) thanks jose :)
<jose> no worries :)
<teward> sarnold: i'm going to make sure it's just the defaults, though, so i'm spinning up ANOTHER server instance on vbox
<jose> sarnold: if you want to confirm I can give you a box
<jose> a newly-created box
<teward> sarnold: lets wait until i confirm in a brand new vbox again, i noticed a couple extra apache modules getting installed, want to rule those out
<sarnold> jose: if teward spots it, I'm sure it's there :) thanks though
<jose> no prob
<teward> sarnold: I'm an nginx guy, not apache, but this just seemed off
<teward> because it works fine in Precise
<teward> but goes and explodes in Trusty
<teward> so... the interim versions need checking, but if it's in Trusty, there's a problem for defaults.
<teward> assuming that the extra apache2 modules weren't the culprit
<teward> 'tis why i'm testing :P
<teward> 'course, if this third install ALSO triggers the bug, then it's real. :p
<teward> i should probably have given it more than 512MB RAM >.>
<teward> (slow...)
<sarnold> heh, yeah, I give 768 to my vm instances
<teward> yeah, but the other VM has 4GB of RAM, so my RAM available to my computer is limited
<teward> this isn't a VM cluster-like thing, it's just my laptop
<teward> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<teward> i seeee
<teward> sarnold: it's because of libapache2-mod-gnutls
<teward> installing that breaks things
<teward> (plain default apache2 without the gnutls module works fine)
<teward> sarnold: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mod-gnutls/+bug/1311407 is the relevant bug
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1311407 in mod-gnutls "After installation, an Apache instance with `ssl` mod enabled will cause a 'fail to start' error." [Undecided,New]
<teward> i'm not sure if it *is* a bug, but it's behaving differently from Precise.
<teward> and I'd know, the same commands to reproduce don't explode on Precise
<teward> so somewhere along the line, something changed to explode.
<teward> (the bug is not, in fact, in Apache, but the gnutls module)
<teward> (and probably just how it's issuing the configuration)
<sarnold> teward: \o/ thanks :)
<teward> sarnold: you're welcome.
<teward> that had me angry at it for a while though
<teward> it was preventing me from setting up this one application... :P
 * teward facepalms
<teward> i feel stupid... i misconfigured my network interfaces again... >.<  there goes an entire 5 VMs... >.>
<__dan__> hi there guys congrats on 14.04 release i am wondering what the stability of btrfs is like on 14.04 any experiences? thx
<__dan__> hi there guys congrats on 14.04 release i am wondering what the stability of btrfs is like on 14.04 any experiences? thx
<DarkStar1> Morning all. Has anyone ever ran into an issue where dovecot wont start at all with 0 output to the logs
<DarkStar1> ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MannerMan> Currently I have a 12.04 server running KVM that I manage with virt-manager. Storage consists of ZFS on Linux (3 disks in raidz). Planning to upgrade to 14.04 soon and looking for some alternative virtualization management, more ESX-ish rather than the virtualbox style of virt-manager. Suggestions?
<ikonia> how are you running zfs on linux with an ubuntu kernel ?
<MannerMan> ikonia: http://zfsonlinux.org/
<ikonia> is that a full kernel rebuild or just the zfs module ?
<MannerMan> ikonia: the zfs module AFAIK
<arrith> MannerMan: possibly openstack. or that like novus cloud tool maybe
<ikonia> interesting, I thought you needed more than just the module
<arrith> ikonia: feel free to install and experiment. it's crazy-powerful
<MannerMan> arrith: Checked openstack - it looks really awesome - however can it be run on a single machine? The Ubuntu example seems to suggest atleast 5 machines
<arrith> MannerMan: openstack works fine on one machine, just say like puppet, might be overkill for a person's usage/needs
<arrith> MannerMan: MaaS is multiple machines though really
<MannerMan> arrith: M'key.. indeed it's something of a beast, but then again i'm looking to step up from virt-manager
<MannerMan> I have 20-ish virtual machines
<arrith> MannerMan: personally for my 30 or so VM usage will just be virt-manager and odd custom python things. but my VMs are very tied into just one app
<MannerMan> arrith: I see.. well there is nothing wrong with virt-manager per say, just missing things like built-in snapshot support, and good network-management. Its really clunky to use over a slow internet connection aswell.
<MannerMan> guess I could do the 14.04 upgrade and see if virt-manager gets any fancier
<arrith> MannerMan: hm, i did read something about snapshots being added to some new qemu-kvm version on phoronix recently
<arrith> MannerMan: a lot of it i use the virsh tool
<MannerMan> arrith: It's powerful yes.. for daily tasks it's nice to have a proper GUI though
<MannerMan> *sidenote: Anyone looking to run ZFS with KVM - performance is pretty poor (I get ~180 mb/s on the host, but only ~30 ish mb/s for the guest-machines)
<arrith> MannerMan: ah, yeah. gui support for snapshots might be in openstack, definitely will be in virt-manager eventually, if not already
<MannerMan> arrith: I'll try the 14.04 upgrade and see what happens =)
<ziyourenxiang> is there a standard for iptables? i mean, i’ve seen iptables-dump output and a shell script calling iptables in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d. is either of that, or some other style, considered best practice?
<freespirit-girl> Hello. I have a question .. I am trying to upgrade Ubuntu using the commandline.. When i get to tripwire i am asked to sign in using my tripwire passphrass..
<freespirit-girl> so i enter in my root password.. Is the password different for tripwire than my root
<AtuM> Hello. I'm trying to make a local network installation setup. I got the pxe running and it works when it uses the mirrors from the internet.. how do I tell the installer to pick up the local repo (it's an apache site that serves the loop-mounted copy of the 14.04-server iso image)
<AtuM> I've already tried using some basic ks.cfg to give it url, but that does not work.. it gets stuck when looking for live-installer on some other server.. like this post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117445
<zetheroo> Fresh install of 14.04 server ... on boot, right after GRUB menu, I get "error: malformed file" - after this system boots up fine. Any ideas as to what this error is referring to!?
<zetheroo> also, after sshing into the machine, amongst this info posted upon login there is this line: => There are 3 zombie processes.
<zetheroo> Sometimes this is 4, and sometimes the line is not there at all
<ikonia> zetheroo: please don't cross post your questions
<eagles0513875> hey lordievader :D
<lordievader> o/
<zetheroo> This seems pretty erratic, which makes me wonder if 14.04 is really ready for production level deployment just yet
<eagles0513875> im running apache2-mpm-event + fgcid and php-fpm and for some reason i am seeing these errors in the apache error.log Wed Apr 23 10:36:43 2014] [error] [client 89.248.168.126] FastCGI: comm with server "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi" aborted: idle timeout (60 sec) [Wed Apr 23 10:36:43 2014] [error] [client 89.248.168.126] FastCGI: incomplete headers (0 bytes) received from server "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/ph
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Next time use pastebin.
<eagles0513875> it always seems to be from that same ip. I am not sure if its a bot net trying to denial of service the server or what'
<lordievader> !paste | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Is 89.248.168.126 your server ip?
<eagles0513875> no
<ikonia> if it's the same ip - why would it be a bot net
<ikonia> as that would be from multiple ip's
<eagles0513875> whats strange now whats popped upin the logs is another ip address a 77 ip address along side localhost
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Seems to be related to some idle timeout: http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?3,235805
<lordievader> Increasing the timeout will probably fix it.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: tried it to no avail
<eagles0513875> i still get those errors
<ikonia> eagles0513875: can I ask why it's worrying you ?
<ikonia> what about it concerns you / is a problem
<eagles0513875> ikonia: those are bringing down the server with an error 500
<ikonia> uses are connecting to your machine - your publicly available machine,
<eagles0513875> agreed but the server eventually crashes.
<eagles0513875> and i have to restart it
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Restart the entire server for a 500? Seems like an overkill.
<lordievader> Pun intended :P
<eagles0513875> let me clarify
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what sort of connections are you getting (numbers)
<eagles0513875> i meant apache and php-fpm i restart them and everything is back to working
<eagles0513875> ikonia: how can i determine that
<ikonia> is it a simple overload situation, or have you just not configured enough resources
<ikonia> your logs are a good starting point
<eagles0513875> which long in particular
<ikonia> the access log will show you how many connections per hour you are getting
<ikonia> you can work it out from that sort of pattern
<eagles0513875> in access.log nothing is logged
<ikonia> then you have setup your web server wrong
<ikonia> if nothing is being logged to your access log - but you are getting hits,
<eagles0513875> ok :-/
<eagles0513875> ikonia: what woudl i be missing seeing as nothing is getting logged?
<lordievader> eagles0513875: The settings that tell apache where to log to.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> lordievader: does it also need to be specified in a websites vhost?
<lordievader> If you want a separate logging for each vhost, yes.
<ikonia> the vhosts normally have an access/error log per vhost
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> would something like this in a vhost work http://pastebin.com/xUrTBE7P
<eagles0513875> this is what i have in terms of settings for the server itself http://pastebin.com/M1pRWEUv
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Read http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/logs.html#accesslog
<spidernik> hi guys, any partman expert/developer out there? :)
<eagles0513875> lordievader: i already have the mod setenvif
<eagles0513875> enabled
<lordievader> eagles0513875: It was for the Common Log Format bit.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: you are referring to the stuff i had pasted in the first paste for the vhost?
<lordievader> There they define a logformat for 'common' and use that for the access log.
<eagles0513875> ok
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Of course.
<eagles0513875> that would explain why that never worked the way i had it
<eagles0513875> would you recommend the combined or common format?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: CustomLog log/access_log combined  <- do i need to specify the path where i want the logging to take place?
<ikonia> is it not set by default ?
<ikonia> there should be a path there
<eagles0513875> according to the link to apache's docs that is the example they have
<eagles0513875> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/logs.html#accesslog
<eagles0513875> im looking at the combined format
<ikonia> do you not want the combined format /
<eagles0513875> i do
<eagles0513875> im not understand what CustomLog is doing there
<ikonia> just change it then
<Meerkat> what is the installer in ubuntu server called?
<eagles0513875> ubiquity i think Meerkat
<eagles0513875> i changed it to be the following CustomLog /var/log/access.log combined
<eagles0513875> still nothing is being logged
<lordievader> eagles0513875: You've restarted/reloaded the service I take?
<eagles0513875> yes i restarted apache do i need to restart php-fpm
<lordievader> It's apaches logging that was/is broken.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: would pastebinning apache's conf file help to determine why?
<NoNameYet_xnox> Meerkat: ubuntu server using "debian-installer", ubuntu desktop uses ubiquity
<lordievader> Not to me, allways found apache's logging system a bit vague.
<lordievader> The defaults work for me, never bothered (much) to change them.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: the default usually and should work let me confirm on another server
<sebastianlutter> I want to install linux-server image on my ubuntu 14.04. The kernel article in wiki tells me that since 12.04 the generic kernel is used as server kernel. apt tells me there are virutal image-server packages, but there is no linux-image-server package. Is there no server image optimized for IO throughput available any more? Thanks
<eagles0513875> i also have the number of client connections set to 400 for the server which I know i am not getting for sure
<eagles0513875> lordievader: it seems to be an issue on all my servers :(
<eagles0513875> on my server it doesnt log via the access logs
<eagles0513875> lordievader:  and ikonia it does seem to log traffic on other_vhosts_access.log
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Are they all set up with the default Ubuntu config?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: yes
<eagles0513875> the default of what is in other_vhosts_access.log seems to be a combined log of what you showed me and that is logging traffic to the site
<lordievader> Here the access logs work just fine (for both servers)
<eagles0513875> odd
<eagles0513875> what would be the best course of action to help determine those time outs?
<ziyourenxiang> change my question from earlier: how do you guys keep your iptable rules? in /etc/network/interfaces pre-up section calling a shell script, in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ as a shell script, as a iptables-save output, …?
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Try and trigger them yourself. See if it is the php code or that it is some faulty setting.
<lordievader> ziyourenxiang: My firewall rules are handled by ufw, the additional rules are in an upstart script.
<ziyourenxiang> ok. another style. :-)
<ziyourenxiang> just wondering if there is one “best practice” style.
<lordievader> What works, works eh.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: what i find interesting the ip addresses that appear in the error.log are all trying to access an xmlrpv.php file
<eagles0513875> over http 1.0
<mardraum> xmlrpc, what is interesting about that bit? you are being probed for vulnerable software.
<eagles0513875> mardraum: it seems to be part of wordpress
<mardraum> it's part of lots of things
<lordievader> eagles0513875: I suppose it is some include?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: still doing some probing I am thinking the issue is with the theme to be honest as that has not been updated in a while due to me not using any child themes
<lordievader> Backtrack to the page that the user requested and see if you get the same behaviour when you access it.
<lordievader> eagles0513875: What makes you think it is a theme? xmlrpc sounds like something core-ish.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: im not sure how they are trying to access it to be honest I do not have comments or anythign enabled on the site itself
<ziyourenxiang> ok i read the manpage for ufw-framework. seems like a, uh, framework. heh.
<eagles0513875> ziyourenxiang: in a nut shell its iptables for dummies makes it easier to maintain ones firewall
<eagles0513875> ziyourenxiang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ziyourenxiang> thanks. i come from freebsd, and the pf syntax is much nicer than iptables. i read that linux has this nft thingy that looks somewhat like pf. have never used ufw.
<eagles0513875> ziyourenxiang: ufw = ubuntu specific
<lordievader> eagles0513875: It's available for Debian too ;)
<eagles0513875> wasnt aware of that actually
<eagles0513875> nice to see that got upstreamed
<lordievader> Thought I installed it on my gentoo box too, hmm can't remember.
<eagles0513875> lordievader:  ok it seems like after some time apache decides to spit error 500's and even me just now i triggered the error when trying to login to the back end
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Wait, one page errors and then only 500's are served?
<eagles0513875> then all sites spit out error 500
<eagles0513875> i was trying to get into the back end of this site
<eagles0513875> actually ive managed to narrow things down even further
<eagles0513875> the issue isnt apache
<eagles0513875> its php-fpm
<lordievader> Sounds really misconfigured.
<eagles0513875> i followed the ubuntu how to on this
<eagles0513875> actually i followed lordievader this http://www.howtoforge.com/using-php5-fpm-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<eagles0513875> lordievader: this goes back to the link you first pasted me :D
<bekks> Do you need FastCGI?
<bekks> If you arent sure that you need it, you dont.
<eagles0513875> bekks: i am using php-fpm which needs it
<bekks> fpm is the fastcgi process manager.
<bekks> Again: Do you actually _need_ fastcgi?
<eagles0513875> bekks:  you still need thefast cgi module though
<lordievader> bekks: What he is asking, do your sites require fastcgi?
<lordievader> That should be eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> sites no but for php-fpm according to the link i pasted above it needs it
<bekks> Then uninstall fastcgi and dont use it.
<bekks> If you dont need fastcgi, you dont need the fastcgi process manager either.
<eagles0513875> bekks: i need it for php-fpm
<eagles0513875> they work together
<eagles0513875> i have another server with fastcgi which is working just fine
<bekks> Again: php-fpm is the fastcgi process manager.
<eagles0513875> then why do documentation say that one needs mod fastcgi
<bekks> If you do not need fastcgi, you dont need the fastcgi process manager.
<bekks> No one needs that.
<bekks> And the link you provided installed Apache AND php-fpm. And php works fine without fcgi, which is a mess actually.
<eagles0513875> look at step for bekks
<eagles0513875> it enables fastcgii
<eagles0513875> and now with out fastcgi it wants me to download the php files
<lordievader> eagles0513875: In other words why did you install php-fpm instead of the traditional php?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: you mean the prefork version and mod php
<bekks> lordievader: Yes he did.
<eagles0513875> bekks: i installed the apache2-mpm-event actually
<eagles0513875> and i fixed the issue now :)
<bekks> Why dont you use "libapache2-mod-php5" and "php5"? Do you have any specific reason for using php-fpm since you actually dont use it?
<lordievader> eagles0513875: I mean php5-fpm vs php5-common.
<bekks> If you dont need fastcgi, uninstall it. And uninstall php5-fpm as well, since you dont need that, too.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: others recommended i use php5-fpm
<eagles0513875> i solved my problem by the way
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Why did they recommend it?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: for over all performance
<bekks> No sane person on this planet would suggest php-fpm
<eagles0513875> well its working btw
<bekks> It is known to be a bug written for php.
<lordievader> Hehe
<eagles0513875> the issue is i set an idle time out in the global configuration of apache so it uses fastcgi for phpfpm according to the how to on how to forge and the idle time out was set to 60 sec i bumped it up to 70 and the errors disappear
<bekks> eagles0513875: There you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP -- no a single word about php.fpm
<bekks> eagles0513875: 70s timeout for php? Thats not even a bug, but a headshot.
<eagles0513875> fudge monkey
<eagles0513875> now the errors are back
<lordievader> php5-common is just fine in terms of performance.
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Dude, do what bekks says. He knows his stuff!
<eagles0513875> ok
<bekks> eagles0513875: Follow the link given and get rid of that php-fpm crap.
<eagles0513875> bekks: can i stay on the event driven version of apache
<AtuM> Hi! Does anyone know of a working solution to the problem where gettys don't show up after boot... on 14.04 with the updated kernel
<bekks> eagles0513875: No, php wont work with that - except for that fastcgi crap.
<eagles0513875> bekks: the reason for going to this setup was due to how memory hungry prefork tends to be and im on a little vps which is already quite loaded with mail filtering etc
<lordievader> bekks: Something tells me you don't like fastcgi :P
<AtuM> I only see the first 3 seconds of boot sequence and after that the sceen does not refresh anymore.. switching console doesn't work..
<bekks> lordievader: Oh, was that noticable? :P
<bekks> eagles0513875: then configure it to not be that hungry.
<eagles0513875> bekks: one thing i did notice as well compared to being on brefork is that the sites perform quicker then with prefork
<eagles0513875> if im going to be reconfiguring things I am thinking about switching to nginx
<bekks> You can configure memory cache modules etc. for php as well.
<lordievader> bekks: Not in the least ;)
<eagles0513875> ok let me get rid of php-fpm mod fastcgi and install mod php and apache prefork
<bekks> Finally :)
<eagles0513875> bekks: to make sure im installing the right package on 12.04 its apache2-mpm-prefork correct
<bekks> eagles0513875: Yes.
<eagles0513875> sorted :d
<eagles0513875> :D
<eagles0513875> bekks: how can i make sure it doesnt eat up all my ram
<bekks> eagles0513875: By configuring the prefork module.
<eagles0513875> bekks: http://pastebin.com/pHQcAJXN
<eagles0513875> thats what i have right now
<eagles0513875> im guessing lowering the number of servers started
<eagles0513875> as well as the minimum
<bekks> eagles0513875: You should read the apache first.
<eagles0513875> bekks: ok what is my suggested reading
<bekks> The section about the prefork module...
<bekks> eagles0513875: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/en/mod/prefork.html there you go.
<eagles0513875> thanks bekks :)
<eagles0513875> hopefully i have things tweaked well
<bekks> you're welcome :)
<eagles0513875> i think i need to consider migrating to nginx lol :p
<eagles0513875> bekks: what are your opinions on nginx
<jdstrand> fyi, ufw is not Ubuntu specific, it is in Debian and Arch and others iirc
<eagles0513875> jdstrand: that was a my bad on my part as I never really ventured out of the world of ubuntu until recently
<jdstrand> the 'u' in ufw makes it sorta seem that was, but fyi /usr/share/doc/ufw/README.gz ("what's in a name?" :)
<jdstrand> s/was/way/
 * ogra_ bets changing that wikipage name would help a lot :)
<bekks> eagles0513875: I am using Apache :)
<bekks> eagles0513875: Even on pretty memory constrained systems.
<eagles0513875> really how constrained are we talking about
<eagles0513875> this vps has 2g
<bekks> 1g :)
<eagles0513875> my vps's only recently got an upgrade they were on 1g and now they have been bumped up to 2
<eagles0513875> ikonia: gave up on that setup and reverted as bekks suggested to mod php and apache prefork
<ikonia> I said this to you god knows how long ago
<eagles0513875> bekks: i think further tweaking on my part is necessary
<bekks> eagles0513875: On 1g, I dont need to tweak :)
<eagles0513875> i was at about 900mb of ram usage before with clam av and other email related things running now im up to 1.2g
<bekks> And why is that critical? Unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<bekks> If you dont want that second gigabyte to be used, ask your hoster to remove it from the config :)
<phunyguy> If you are worried about OOM, you can set up a small swap file if you have the space on the VPS
<lordievader> eagles0513875: My apache vm only has 512MB, or so.
<lordievader> Even on that VM it didn't need to change anything. Ubuntu defaults just work.
<cronus> hello, i have a problem with juju. i have installed juju-local. generated and environment and then switched to local provider. now when i run juju status i get ERROR state/api: websocket.Dial wss://10.0.3.1:17070/: dial tcp 10.0.3.1:17070: connection refused. any ideas how to resolve this? thanks.
<cronus> I have installed juju earlier and worked nicely. this happened when i reinstalled juju. (14.04)
<Skinner1> getting php to run in html or htm files on ubuntu 12.04 anyone know how, try adding a .htaccess file with AddType application/x-httpd-php .html .htm also play with apache2 but no joy, should be a simple matter as I thought php and html were like peas and carrots??
<cronus> found it. somehow i managed to delete /usr/local/bin. i created it and now everything is ok. thanks
<patdk-wk> Skinner1, why do that?
<patdk-wk> why not just do a rewrite from .html to .php
<patdk-wk> so much simpler
<patdk-wk> and doesn't cause confusion to yourself
<Skinner1> If thats the best, they guy who put the question to me has a lot of old tech sites
<Skinner1> when you say rewrite to you mean just change extention and call to that
<Skinner1> ok thanks
<roaksoax>  /win 4
<pseudo_> could someone point me towards documentation for setting up a static ip on ubuntu server?
<Havenstance> server 13.10 im getting some apt-get errors when i run sudo apt-get update
<Havenstance> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7315217/
<ogra_> pseudo_, man interfaces
<Pici> Havenstance: you have duplicate entries.  see lines 21 and 25 and line 10.
<pseudo_> ogra_: i have that interface setup, but restarting networking will not give me an ip address.
<ogra_> why would you restart networking ? thats really harmful
<pseudo_> lol, what?
<ogra_> (since it tears out layers under your feet)
<pseudo_> i have been able to restart networking on every operating system i have ever used.
<ogra_> you want to use ifup/ifdown
<ogra_> pseudo_, then you did it wrong and followed bad advise
<pseudo_> ogra_: there is no reason not to restart the networking stack if your network configuration changes. unless you are in production and rely on other interfaces staying up, i don't see why it would matter.
<ogra_> well, depends what you use
<rbasak> pseudo_: it doesn't work. We had a UDS session on this.
<ogra_> if there is i.e. dbus involved anywhere everything above it will be torn down
<rbasak> pseudo_: it's remarkably complicated because interfaces can be hotplugged, and some interfaces depend on other interfaces.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> anyway, forr your initial question ... edit /etc/network/interfaces and use ifup/down to stop start the interface
<pseudo_> idk, seems to me like ubuntu is just overcomplicating the network subsystem. Then again I am not a kernel developer, so what do I know.
<pseudo_> and yes, ogra_ that worked. thank you.
<rbasak> What ogra_ said, but note that you should bring down the old interface using ifdown, then edit /etc/network/interfaces, then ifup.
<ogra_> has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ogra_> its not different in debian either
<Havenstance> Pici, thank you
<rbasak> Especially when switching from DHCP to static. Otherwise your old dhcpd won't be killed, and will change your static IP on renewal.
<ogra_> just because people tell you on the interwebs that you should restart networking doesnt make it a proper action :)
<ogra_> (thats like saying you have to reboot after editing a file in /etc)
<rbasak> "restart" networking doesn't really make any sense anyway.
<rbasak> If you really want it, then reboot.
<pseudo_> well thanks for the help. i am still gonna use the init.d interface to restart networking on all my other distros. if anything blows up i will think back to this conversation and you all will be vindicated.
<ogra_> it is like replacing the gearbox every time you switch gears in your car :)
<axisys> sdb failed and when I replaced it with a new disk it shows up as sdc
<axisys> how do I remove sdb from mdadm ?
<axisys> active raid1 sdc2[1] sdb2[2](F) sda2[0]
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I upgraded my server's OS from Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 14.04. So its ProFTPd server is upgraded, too. And I cannot upload files bigger than 600MB or so with lftp. How can I help that?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I can upload those files with gftp. But I want to enable lftp to upload them.
<eagles0513875_> bekks: you still around
<eagles0513875_> bekks: i need to further tune apache damn thing almost ate up all the ram but it for sure ate up all th eswap space :(
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: Isn't that wanted? I want apache to use all the ram it can.
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: not quite on this server
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: Have you read linuxatemyram.com?
<eagles0513875_> no but i will now
<ikonia> if it's swapping, you're screwed
<lordievader> I think/assume it is just cache.
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: it is
<eagles0513875_> cant i tweak apache or am i screwed either way
<ikonia> how agressivly is it swapping ?
<eagles0513875_> filled up the entire swap partition
<eagles0513875_> when i tried to load a website that is on this server it was getting database errors
<eagles0513875_> im not sure if that is related to apache at all or not unable to spawn new processes
<belkinsa> Which one are you Peter Matulis?  pmatulis?
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: so you're in trouble, stop your apache process
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: ok and then what
<ikonia> let your machine calm down
<ikonia> then asses the problem
<ikonia> eg: is it over loaded/under resourced etc
<eagles0513875_> ok
<eagles0513875_> ok with apache stopped ram usage is 272 mb
<eagles0513875_> i think i just needed to tweak the prefork settings a bit more
<eagles0513875_> will be  monitoring it throughout the evening
<lordievader> Zabbix \o/
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: ?
<Havenstance> has anyone here ever used zentyal with ubuntu server? I'm asking here as a very last resort btw so I hope I don't upset anyone. If anyone has used it please PM me so we don't congest this channel with non pertinant information.
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: Zabbix is a monitoring program.
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: i need to setup something ilke that urgently
<eagles0513875_> i was suggested to use mon
<eagles0513875_> but there are so many. only one i have really worked with is nagious
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: I thought you'd stopped using pre-fork ?
<eagles0513875_> nagios
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: i did but went back to it in this case.
<ikonia> so you ignored the advice
<ikonia> great
<eagles0513875_> no
<ikonia> ooh,
<ikonia> explain ?
<eagles0513875_> bekks: recommended i go back to using prefork and mod php instead of event driven with fastcgi
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: We had Nagios + Cacti before but switched Zabbix since it does what those two do.
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: ok, so you did follow what bekks said
<ikonia> cool
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: yes
<lordievader> ikonia: Sometimes he listens ;)
<eagles0513875_> i didnt have it tweaked very much and it ate up almost all the ram
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: whats the reason then, is it over used, or under resourced ?
<eagles0513875_> tweaked it a bit more and it seems stable now at around 300mb of ram or so
<eagles0513875_> over used in this case.
<eagles0513875_> i told prefork to start 2 servers and that is what ate up the ram
 * lordievader wonders whats wrong with the defaults.
<patdk-wk> I doubt that is what used up the ram
<patdk-wk> forks share memory, till the process changes that ram
<eagles0513875_> as well here i am running a mail server with all the spam filtering virus scanning etc
<patdk-wk> though, I would love to know how you made apache use 280megs of ram
<patdk-wk> normally well under 10megs for me
<eagles0513875_> patdk-wk: the server isnt running only apache btw
<eagles0513875_> there is postfix + dovecot + spamassassin + clamav as well
<eagles0513875_> and from what I have read clamav is rather hungry on ram
<patdk-wk> postfix, 10megs
<patdk-wk> dovecot, maybe 50megs
<patdk-wk> spamassassin, heh, 150megs
<patdk-wk> clamav, 350megs
<eagles0513875_> with all that runing im using 330mb
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: how much ram does your server actually have ?
<eagles0513875_> 2g
<ikonia> what !!!!
<ikonia> why are you saying "low ram" then
<ikonia> 2G is loads
<eagles0513875_> yes but before it was using about 1.8g
<patdk-wk> not loads, but *enough*
<patdk-wk> you aren't using mod_perl/mod_php/.... are you?
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: how busy is your webserver
<ogra_> 640k is enough for everyone
<ikonia> what sort of hits
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: Have you looked at what process was using all that ram?
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: havent looked
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: perhaps you should look
<ikonia> a realistic sizing awareness is critical
<eagles0513875_> ok
<Lcawte> Can someone tell me how to get rid of the 10.33.248.0 route shown here: http://pastebin.com/AjV3Q95m ? I've tried route del <that ip> and it doesn't work...
<patdk-wk> route del -net 10.33.248.0/20 gw 10.33.252.78
<Lcawte> patdk-wk: route: netmask doesn't match route address
<pmatulis> belkinsa: yes?
<belkinsa> You are the driver of the server docs, right?
<patdk-wk> maybe it was /21
<pmatulis> belkinsa: pretty much, how can i help?
<Lcawte> patdk-wk: Thanks, that did it :)
<belkinsa> The Doc Team is having the next meeting on May 7at 1800 UTC and since you are the driver of the server side of the docs, you are welcome to add your items to the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/MeetingAgenda
<belkinsa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2014-April/018875.html
<justizin> hm, when i run do-release-upgrade on a freshly installed precise box, it says there are no new distros O.o
<pmatulis> belkinsa: thanks for the note.  tip: use a person's irc nick otherwise your msg can easily go unnoticed
<pmatulis> justizin: normal
<justizin> why isn’t trusty available without -d ?
 * justizin looks confused
<pmatulis> justizin: there is some built-in logic that requires 14.04.1 to be available in order for a non-dev upgrade to proceed
<pmatulis> which is pretty good IMO, but, yes, confusing
<justizin> yah i can live with that :)
<pmatulis> justizin: rock 'n roll
 * justizin is cool with a policy that says: “are you sure you know what you’re doing?” :)
<pmatulis> belkinsa: updated
<belkinsa> pmatulis, thanks and sorry.
<belkinsa> pmatulis, a user (jwcampbell) just commented on the agenda for your items.  I'm just letting you know there are comments that are not public.
 * genii smacks sbattey with a large coffee mug
 * genii smacks sbattey again
<flg_> hi all
<flg_> how i can install dolphin-emu in 14.04 ? the repository doesnt have this distro...
<Shutterstrom> Good evening. I can't upgrade my Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS to 14.04 LTS using do-release-upgrade.  I get this msg:
<Shutterstrom> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Shutterstrom> No new release found
<Shutterstrom> I read something about using do-release-upgrade -d, but tht is for development release only (right?).
<Shutterstrom> *that
<flg_> update-manager -d (?)
<Pici> !ltsupgrade
<Pici> er
<genii> Shutterstrom: What says the result of  tail -n1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Pici> The upgrade path to 14.04 from 12.04 will not be open until 14.04.1 is released.
<Shutterstrom> genii: Prompt=lts
<genii> Pici: Aaaaaaah
<Shutterstrom> Pici: Ahh. Thanks
<Shutterstrom> Thanks for the help/info.
<Shutterstrom> Any idea of when this is out?
<patdk-wk> !releaseschedule
<patdk-wk> heh, no factiod for that?
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Shutterstrom> Pici: July 24th Ubuntu Ubuntu 14.04.1
<Shutterstrom> Thanks!
<Pici> np
<Shutterstrom> Have a great day all of you, helping out in this fantastic chat!
<flg_> how i can install dolphin-emu in 14.04 ? the repository doesnt have this distro...
<flg_> any way to use an older distro release?
<pmatulis> belkinsa: not public?
<DonRichie> Hi community people. Do you know the couchdb Logo? There is a software produkt which has the same logo but the guy on the couch has fallen off. Which Software was that?
<flg_> how i can install dolphin-emu in 14.04 ? the repository doesnt have this distro...
<pmatulis> flg_: what is delphin-emu ?
<patdk-wk> oviously not ubuntu supported software
<flg_> https://launchpad.net/~glennric/+archive/dolphin-emu
<flg_> https://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/downloads/list
<flg_> ...
<flg_> im trying to resolve package dependency manually now...
<pmatulis> wii/gamecube emulator
<flg_> *ies
<flg_> yess
<flg_> like to test it
<pmatulis> flg_: you're on your own i'm afraid.  i only see the dolphon file manager
<flg_> there are 2 repositories for 13.10 and one for older releases, but not for trusty :(
<pmatulis> damn, my fingers don't like that word dolphin
<flg_> pmatulis: ;) oki
<flg_> i understand :D
<genii> flg_: That PPA seems fairly well maintained, they did a build only 3 days ago for instance. Probably just have to wait now until they add Trusty
<pmatulis> flg_: how to use an older release?  you install it.  that PPA appears to work on Saucy, so install Saucy and and then the PPA
<flg_> ... yeah ...
<supton> ipv6 question: disabling ipv for all/default/lo interfaces successfully in sysctl.conf appears to be insufficient to prevent applications configured to listen on IPv6 from doing so?
<supton> I want to disable IPv6 completely, but it appears I need to deal with these for all sorts of applications one-off, for nginx, sshd, postfix, munin-node -- all apparently listening on :: or ::1
<patdk-wk> supton why not disable it in sysctl?
<supton> patdk-wk: already did… services still listening....
<supton> # lsof | grep LISTEN | grep IPv6
<supton> this is on 14.04
<patdk-wk> so?
<supton> just appears that sysctl changes necessary, not sufficient
<patdk-wk> listening already doesn't matter
<supton> is is clutter and and a file descriptor open
<patdk-wk> after you disabled ipv6 in sysctl, did ipv6 work?
<patdk-wk> was something able to use it?
<supton> patdk-wk: no, not routable
<supton> e.g. no route to ::1
<supton> but still clutter in terms of used file descriptors and noise-to-signal
<patdk-wk> so ipv6 is disabled and doesn't work
<patdk-wk> noise-to-signal? there is no signal
<patdk-wk> linux is not analog
<supton> patdk-wk: lsof | grep LISTEN | grep IPv6
<supton> lists a bunch of lines I want gone
<patdk-wk> don't see the problem
<supton> so ipv6 is not totally disabled
<patdk-wk> unload ipv6 module
<patdk-wk> if that is what you want
<patdk-wk> but that isn't going last you long
<patdk-wk> ipv6 is going be required, very very soon
<supton> patdk-wk: my gripe is only that all these services defaut configs listen on :: or ::1
<supton> if I unloaded ipv6 in kernel, I suspect I might just see a bunch of things failing to start with getaddrinfo problems or similar, so I have to edit 6+ config files anyway instead of merely sysctl.conf
 * supton marches off to the tedium
<patdk-wk> no, instead of listening on ipv6+ipv4 they will just be on ipv4 only then
 * supton works for an org flush in IPv4 space… has more addresses than Willy Wonka has candy
<supton> but yeah, using both ipv4+ipv6 will be everybody's problem soon enough.
<tgm4883> Is there some sort of web frontend for searching mail logs of a postfix server? I'm trying to replace our sophos email gateway but I've got some admins that aren't linux savvy
<tgm4883> I just need them to be able to search messages sent though the server
<bekks> tgm4883: Teach them how to use grep / egrep :)
<tgm4883> bekks: if only...
<huttan> tmwsiy: u could make that from scratch in 10ish min if ur savvy :)
<huttan> tgm4883 rather
<tgm4883> huttan: yea, I was hoping that I could get something that is supported by another company and not me :)
<parallel21> I have winbind setup, and now I'd like to restrict the access to a security groups
<parallel21> *group singular
<parallel21> I have the sid and am using required_membership_of=sid
<parallel21> But it doesn't seem to take
#ubuntu-server 2014-04-24
<b4tm4n> what is the correct way to make ip rules and routes persistent in ubuntu?
<sarnold> b4tm4n: I think the "approved" way is to add the commands to /etc/network/interfaces with 'up' or 'post-up', etc..
<b4tm4n> so if i had "ip route add default via 192.168.71.1 table 1" i could that exact line to /etc/network/interfaces?
<b4tm4n> i mean, the syntax is the same between the commands written to /etc/network/interfaces and those issued at a command line?
<sarnold> b4tm4n: I believe they just get handed to to sh -c "..."
<b4tm4n> sarnold, so it's the same
<sarnold> b4tm4n: yeah
<b4tm4n> sarnold, what is the benefit to doing this as opposed to just leaving them in a sh script that is called from rc.local?
<sarnold> b4tm4n: you can also put in commands to undo them here, so 'ifup eth0' will run them, 'ifdown eth0' will tear them down, etc
<b4tm4n> sarnold, so is that the benefit of adding them to /etc/network/interfaces as opposed to rc.local?
<sarnold> b4tm4n: yeah
<sarnold> b4tm4n: if rc.local makes more sense to you, it'd probably be fine, though I'm not 100% positive that it waits for the networking interfaes to be brought up before it runs
<b4tm4n> sarnold, what about putting all of my config in a script in /etc/network/if-up.d/<script>
<sarnold> b4tm4n: i'm less clear on when those will run, it would probably work alright..
<b4tm4n> sarnold, thanks!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<chrisrer1> good morning from greece.... i want some help for one problem i have in ubuntu server 14.04 ls....... i try to install phplive support but i have an error Live Support system has produced the following error. Make sure the URL you are attempting to access has not been altered. Please notify the website admin.
<chrisrer1> Time   : Wed 04/23/2014 13:06:36
<chrisrer1> Error Type   : [8192]
<chrisrer1> Error Message   : mysql_connect(): The mysql extension is deprecated and will be removed in the future: use mysqli or PDO instead - [ SOLUTION CHECKER DISABLED]
<chrisrer1> File Name   : /phplive/index.php
<chrisrer1> File Line #   : 10
<chrisrer1> Query
<chrisrer1> all the others i have joomla , wordpress etc works perfectly
<lordievader> chrisrer1: Are there updates available for phplive?
<chrisrer1> just a moment to see the version i have and the last of company
<chrisrer1> no tey haven't update i suppose is the last version
<chrisrer1> i tested in windows wamp server and works perfectly
<Tazmain> hi all, I have a setup a vnc server on the ubuntu server, (pls don't ask about the GUI) but I can't seem to connect to it now. I have modified the xstartup file to start a xfce4 session. ?
<lordievader> chrisrer1: I've seen this error/warning with the Zabbix webfrontend. There updating to a new version solved it. Pehaps you should file a bug with them.
<chrisrer1> axa i buy this version my friend about a year ouf....... ok i search to the internet to another version and i'll try to install......but your opinion is the script and not the ubuntu server?
<lordievader> chrisrer1: Yes, the php application uses a mysql function that will be removed from future versions of php.
<chrisrer1> aha...and why wamp server on windows play it perfect? from wich version of mysql change this rules?
<lordievader> chrisrer1: http://nl1.php.net/function.mysql-connect
<chrisrer1> lordievader thanks for the help......and something last......i want to use to another server a captive portal what is your suggestion?
<lordievader> chrisrer1: I'm afraid I cannot help you there. I have no experience with captive portals.
<chrisrer1> ok ;) thanks for everything my friend
<AtuM> is there a nice howto for writing preseed config file? I'd like to use it to have pxe installations use my local repo.. not for fully-automated install.
<AtuM> I've been searching for it for quite some time.. but I only find bits and pieces here and there..
<AtuM> this should finally help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2167373.
<smb> smoser, Despite what I said on Tuesday, the fix for drbd8 I posted in bug 1185756 probably should go out as soon as possible. There still are issues for people running pacemaker but I cannot say how quickly we can figure those out. So I think to upload the fix to Precise is a first step into the right direction at least.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1185756 in drbd8 "drbd8-utils not compatible with linux-lts-raring kernel in 12.04" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185756
<AtuM> smb, do ppl that work on pacemaker problems have a site? I've had many issues on 12.04 using pcmk/cman/ocfs2. couldn't find a decent how-to so I did what I could to solve them.
<AtuM> smb, conserning ubuntu that is.. not in general
<smb> AtuM, Maybe some people here on the channel would know. I am only beginning to look at pacemaker to solve the drbd issues. So starting mostly from scratch wrt to pacemaker.
<AtuM> smb, I see.
<AtuM> 14.04 has the fastest shutdown time I've ever seen...
<AtuM> besides plugging out the pwr supply
<Guest67771> Hi I had to re-install my Ubuntu 12.04 server, and after trialling a few few Graphical desktops, I chose xubuntu-desktop. However, much of the sofwtare I believe should have been installed with it isn't available. The only way I can get a terminal is using ctrl+alt+T. Obviously a noob error - but is there somewhere to make it fully functional. I'm not a great CLI user - getting better, but I'd still like to access some of
<pmatulis> morning
<Adri2000> zul: hi, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gpocentek/heat/default-log-dir/+merge/214429 and https://code.launchpad.net/~gpocentek/ceilometer/default-log-dir/+merge/214393 ?
<zul> Adri2000:  yep will do so today
<Adri2000> thanks
<Adri2000> for some reason I can't boot correctly a trusty cloud image on my openstack icehouse, while I can perfectly boot a saucy or a cirros image
<Adri2000> console shows it's stuck on cloud-init
<pmatulis> anyone using pacemaker on precise should be aware of bug #1312156
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1312156 in pacemaker "[Precise] Potential for data corruption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312156
<LordComac> Good morning! I've recently updated one of my 10.04 servers to 12.04, and it appears to have installed the 3.2 kernel. Unfortunately, there's a bug that is impacting me and I would like to downgrade to kernel version 3.11. Back in the day, I would just download and build my own kernels when I wanted to do this, but that seems silly now. Is there an easy way to download and install a different version kernel?
<cfhowlett> LordComac reboot and select the older kernel version?
<LordComac> cfhowlett- I had considered that, but the old kernel was 2.6- which is pretty old at this point. I was hoping to get to 3.11
<cfhowlett> LordComac I'm sure there's a way, but I don't server - ask in #ubuntu.  more eyes awake over there
<LordComac> I'm trying to find it on the googles first :) I try not to inconvenience people when I can help it...
<LordComac> I think I may have found it
<patdk-wk> hmm
<LordComac> my confusion stems from the use of nicknames instead of numbers
<cfhowlett> LordComac your initiative brings an IRC tear of joy to my eye!
<patdk-wk> exactly how to you downgrade from 3.2 to 3.11
<patdk-wk> you mean, UPGRADE?
<LordComac> It's an upgrade in my eyes, but generally moving down a version is considered a downgrade
<patdk-wk> exactly how is it moving down a version?
<patdk-wk> since when is 11 < 2
<LordComac> ehh, point. I keep seeing it as 3.1.1
<LordComac> coffee hasn't gotten out of my cup yet
<LordComac> I seem to have found my answere here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<LordComac> rebooting now to see if it still works
<LordComac> woo.
<LordComac> Thanks friends :) now I can work on migrating this to the new system...
<patdk-wk> :)
<LordComac> if that goes well there's one more thing off my list before vacation
<chrisrer> good afternoon from greece.....i want some help........i have a system with ubuntu server and i have install there some cms everything works perfect....but i'll try to install a script (phplive support) and when i type information to db and install later give me this error:Error Type   : [8192]
<chrisrer> Error Message   : mysql_connect(): The mysql extension is deprecated and will be removed in the future: use mysqli or PDO instead - [ SOLUTION CHECKER DISABLED] i check my system and mysqli is on from script....... the script (phplive support) is the last version and inside files have sql and sqli files....i want some help there
<zul> gaughen/jamespage: ok saucy-proposed is good
<sync0pate> don't suppose anyone can help me with ubuntu from within a virtualbox? I'm not sure if anything has changed but I can no longer access internet from it
<sync0pate> I can access local network, but not outside
<sync0pate> set up as bridged adapter
<MTughan> I've got a problem with an OpenStack package that I think may be related to a packing issue. This isn't my post, but it describes the exact same problem I'm having: https://ask.openstack.org/en/question/27951/pecan-version-for-ceilometer-in-icehouse-swift-proxy/
<rbasak> zul: ^^ is this a packaging bug in ceilometer? requirements.txt does indeed say >=0.4.5, and I only see 0.3.0-1ubuntu2~cloud0 in the icehouse pocket.
<zul> rbasak:  yeah
<MTughan> How long would it take to fix?
<zul> MTughan:  well you can modify the source yourself locally to change the requirements and it will work, but please open up a bug for it
<MTughan> zul: Done, thanks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ceilometer/+bug/1312301
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1312301 in ceilometer "Pecan version issue in Icehouse ceilometer package" [Undecided,New]
<bekks> MTughan: Just for my curiousity: Whats pecan, ceilometer and icehouse?
<MTughan> bekks: Icehouse is the latest release of OpenStack. Ceilometer is one of OpenStack's modules, for telemetry tracking. pecan is a python module, but I don't know what it does. Ceilometer requires it though.
<bekks> MTughan: And openstack is a cloud framework?
<MTughan> Simple way of putting it, yeah. Similar to AWS.
<Aison> I upgraded two servers to 14.04 for testing. besides the ldap upgrade everything worked fine.
<Aison> but there's another problem now: I cannot reboot the machines by console. When I use "reboot", the machines start to reboot but they hang at some point
<Aison> no idea where
<Aison> I allways have to press the reset button
<fluffypony> hi all - feeling a bit dumb, if I have a /29 range of IPs and my /etc/network/interfaces looks like this - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=rSkyvZJH (IPs modified for pastebin purposes) - am I able to bind services to individual IPs in the range? or do I have to different eth0:0 eth0:1 etc. interfaces to do that?
<Aison> depends on the service
<Aison> on some services you can set a listening IP
<Aison> eg. on apache
<Aison> maybe use a filter (eg. over ufw)
<Aison> then in the filter you can define what port are open on what IP
<fluffypony> well I tried setting a bind IP on bitcoind, for eg.
<fluffypony> and it throws: Error: Unable to bind to XXXXXX:5889 on this computer (bind returned error 99, Cannot assign requested address)
<Aison> maybe the best way is to use a filter
<fluffypony> ok cool will give it a spin
<genii> Conceivably you could use inetd
#ubuntu-server 2014-04-25
<jeremy_carroll_> Question. Is there any documentation on how Canonical creates the cleanup process for the UEC images? i'm downloading, modifying, then re-bundling a UEC image. I want to ensure that I cleaned up all boot artifacts correctly.
<med_> jeremy_carroll_, that's not really a supported process.  You shouldn't ever "boot" them to modify them.
<med_> Canonical doesn't "clean" them, it makes them pristine from the get-go.
<med_> and they generally aren't called UEC images (well, not for the last 3 years or so.)
<jeremy_carroll_> med_: :) Any information on what makes them different then a vanilla install? Ex: How they are built?
<med_> jeremy_carroll_, they are built (or were) with vm-builder
<med_> yes, they are distinct from a vanilla install.
<med_> They include cloud-init is one of the HUGE differences. It allows you to take the generic cloud-image and at boot time make it into whatever you want.
<med_> A much more supportable way to go.
<med_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
<jeremy_carroll_> med_: Currently a big fan of CloudInit. We have custom modules ourselves. Works great. Looking into what makes a Cloud Image unique so I can modify it to suit our needs. I did not find much in the way of what makes the provided images different than stock ISO builds. Etc..
<med_> CloudInit is likely the Windows functional clone of cloud-init
<med_> you can look at the manifest to see what differs.
<med_> this is what's in an ubuntu cloud image: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/trusty-server-cloudimg-amd64.manifest
<med_> the server iso doesn't have a published manifest (though you may be able to extract one). That will tell you the difference.
<jeremy_carroll_> So no other modifications other than package builds?
<jeremy_carroll_> Er. Packages installed?
<med_> basically, that's how ubuntu is made -- from packages
<med_> even the isos
<jeremy_carroll_> Fantastic. Thanks for your assistance. Very helpful.
<med_> jeremy_carroll_, reading scott moser's blog is a great use of time if you really want to understand... http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/
<jeremy_carroll_> Bookmarked. Thanks again. ;)
<med_> another related blog comes from ben howard: http://blog.utlemming.org/
<med_> both are (afaik) on the ubuntu server team (or something akin to that)
<med_> and both follow this channel closely
<jeremy_carroll_> Hah. Just found that via the link on the first site. ;)
<AtuM> how can I get the info on what version of the software would be installed if i chose to do so.. I'm trying to find out what version of drbd8-utils is in the repo.
<AtuM> apt-get changelog gives some info... any other way?
<AtuM> something to just get the version string
<pabs3> I'm getting really slow downloads (18.1kB/s) from security.ubuntu.com from a server in hetzner.de, is there a faster security mirror I should use?
<lkthomas> hey guys, does anyone know some tools could generate preseed file ?
<AtuM> lkthomas, I've used vim editor
<AtuM> Would like to know if anything like this exists, too..
<lkthomas> AtuM: I mean, a more intuitive tool
<AtuM> lkthomas, I've seen that it's possible to install system-config-kickstart, but that was of no particular use to me since the kickstart support is really bad
<lkthomas> I know as well
<lkthomas> the best is preseed
<AtuM> I've researched preseed for 3 days to find how to finally make install from local repo work
<lkthomas> AtuM: worse part, the time we spend on research already enough for us to provision all Ubuntu and leave the scene
<AtuM> lkthomas, do you know of a good site that expains the options in more detail? I would like to set keyboard/location and I can't seem to "guess" the right option.
<lkthomas> AtuM: nope
<pabs3> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<AtuM> lkthomas, I might have a cure for you.. it's not a well documented fact.. but this guy found it: http://www.michaelm.info/blog/?p=1378
<pabs3> try picking things from that ^
<AtuM> made my network install from local repo usable..
<lkthomas> WTF
<lkthomas> so it change from version to version
<lkthomas> that's stupid
<AtuM> pabs3, I have seen this.. not much help.. I need to set Slovenian keyboard.. it always asks me about it
<AtuM> no matter what I set in the preseed
<AtuM> lkthomas, well.. glad I could help... my reaction was much the same as yours
<AtuM> lkthomas, though I understand how the installer process evolved to use an image to copy files over to the target.. it's much more efficient
<AtuM> I do wish things got documented better when they happen...
<lkthomas> AtuM: problem is this, it's not well documented and potentially wasting a lot of time on it
<lkthomas> AtuM: I still struggle if we should get it done , I mean preseed part
<AtuM> lkthomas, well.. I've done it.. but I can't get my locale set.. I just hate the fact that I need to select all that location/language crap at the beginning of the install.. I've tried many possibilities without any success..
<AtuM> documentation is next to unusable... if only there would be a preeseed template available for each release...
<AtuM> hm.. preseed is made by debian.. just adopted by ubuntu... perhaps i find answers there
<AtuM> though as far as i can tell the installation process is somewhat different in ubuntu
<lkthomas> brb
<anunakki> hello, i'm having an issue with sshd, i've googled and tried multiple methods to resolve the issue with no luck
<anunakki> sshd is hanging before password prompt
<anunakki> cant seem to fix it on ubuntu-server
<anunakki> never actually had to deal with this issue before on other distrobutions
<andol> anunakki: How do you define hanging? See anything userful in the server logs? If you connect using ssh -v, (or -vvv), how far do you make it?
<anunakki> it makes it all the way, by hanging i mean a fairly significant delay before actually prompting for password
<andol> ptr lookup timeout?
<anunakki> here let me paste my verbose login and maybe you can notice something i'm overlooking
<anunakki> mind if i msg andol?
<anunakki> meh actually not really a big deal
<anunakki> http://codepad.org/6MAXNLPO
<AtuM> I've found a way to get rid of the language/location questions at the beginning of network install.. you have to put these lines into the "append" line of the pxe-boot: "locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=<map> keymap=<map>"
<andol> anunakki: Hmm, any chance you can pinpoint at what line in that listing the delay happens?
<anunakki> hmm, yea let me see
<andol> anunakki: Checked the PTR lookup yet?
<anunakki> i have not
<anunakki> seems to hang in two places
<anunakki> its a small delay
<anunakki> ok yea i thought if ixed it but i didnt lol
<SpamapS> rbasak: 2014-04-25 00:25:28.239 | W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<SpamapS> rbasak: weren't you going to fix that? ;)
<rbasak> SpamapS: yeah but I kept getting pulled into other things, and it never happened.
 * rbasak still has a working implementation somewhere.
<MohammadAG> Hi, I recently added a MediaWiki to my home server, and forgot about it, apparently it was being attacked by multiple IPs and that causes my server to restart all the time
<MohammadAG> since I don't need the wiki, I shut it down, but I'm still getting HTTP GET requests to parts of it
<MohammadAG> I'm trying to use fail2ban to block them, but not much success
<MohammadAG> this is the regex I'm using failregex = ^<HOST> -."(GET|POST)./wiki/.*$
<AtuM> How would I get ocfs2 kernel module version 1.6.x built on 14.04 ??
<pmatulis> morning
<chrisrer> morniiiing
<rymate1234> I have a discourse instance running on port 8080 in a docker. Is there a way to get appache to redirect all traffic from forums.mysite.com to the discourse instance on port 8080?
<mardraum> reverse proxy
<rymate1234> thanks
<rymate1234> yay it worked!
<chrisrer> mardraum i have a local wifi server without internet connection and i want when one user connect to server and type google.com or something else i want to redirect him to localhost .... any ideas?
<AtuM> chrisrer, set up a dns and insert a record there to point google.com to 127.0.0.1
<AtuM> that would redirect clients to themselves.. if you want to direct them to your wifi server, then enter that server's ip address to google.com zone
<chrisrer> atum not only google everything type's the user like captive portal....... server have DNS
<chrisrer> server not have internet connection everything are local
<AtuM> oh.. i think there's a setting for that in the wifi-server software.. i remember seeing it
<AtuM> so it redirects all request to a login server or sth
<AtuM> chrisrer, I've used hostapd afair
<chrisrer> what do you mean I've used hostapd afair
<AtuM> chrisrer, I was setting up an access point of my own.. i've used software hostapd.. "as far as i remember" :D
<chrisrer> aha.........hostpad is firmware for access point's?
<AtuM> not firmware.. software - a manager for wifi ap
<chrisrer> aha let's search about this software ... let's see.........do you suggest a good captive portal to work to another server? or some ready packet with linux to congif only?
<bekks> chrisrer: What are you actually asking?
<chrisrer> bekks my first question is: mardraum i have a local wifi server without internet connection and i want when one user connect to server and type google.com or something else i want to redirect him to localhost .... any ideas?.....2:28:50 μμ - chrisrer: atum not only google everything type's the user like captive portal....... server have DNS
<chrisrer> 2:29:22 μμ - chrisrer: server not have internet connection everything are local
<chrisrer> and my second question: do you suggest a good captive portal to work to another server? or some ready packet with linux to congif only?
<bekks> chrisrer: What are you talking about? I just read nonsense after the first "....".
<chrisrer> i want to make a second server wifi hotspot with program captive portal and i ask if someone suggest to me a good captive portal or full packet with linux to install to server and make only the configuration ;)
<bekks> Then maybe you have to clarify what a "captive portal" is, since it isnt a linux software from what I understand.
<chrisrer> it's linux programs captive portal's i'll give you an example to see my friend https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNS32DRc01c#t=12
<bekks> I am not going to watch some videos.
<chrisrer> http://www.hotspotsystem.com/
<bekks> How is that related to redirecting DNS entries?
<chrisrer> i repeat this is my second question...captive portals i suppose tha have ip tables? i don't know some sites suggest to upgrae the firmware from access point's
<bekks> Thats totally unrelated to redirecting a domain name to a specific IP.
<chrisrer> you mean the captive portal?
<chrisrer> or about my first question
<bekks> I still dont know what a "captive portal" is about to be.
<bekks> That link you gave me is the successor of chillispot, and I never heard "captive" in that context.
<Tazmain> hi all, what is the best way to copy a large folder to a remote server ?
<chrisrer> yes my friend the name of all this programs are captive portal's general term
<bekks> Tazmain: scp, nfs, cifs, sftp - choose your weapon.
<chrisrer> like joomla ,wordpress etc.....called cms
<bekks> chrisrer: you are totally mixing up things.
<bekks> chrisrer: chillispot/hotspotsystems has nothing to do with CMS at all.
<bekks> chrisrer: And "captive systems" in general have nothing to do with redirecting a domain name to a specific IP.
<chrisrer> yes but i give you an example for cms
<bekks> You didnt.
<bekks> You gave me a link to wireless hotspot software.
<chrisrer> bekks ifyou take a wifi hotspot and connect with your mobile when you type something like google.com they redirect you to first page
<bekks> chrisrer: Which has nothing to do with a CMS at all.
<chrisrer> bekks read slowly my friend i give you an example about general names........chillispot etc are captive portals general name.......and joomla etc are cms
<bekks> chrisrer: a) I am not your friend b) you are mixing up terms c) you still did not clarify what you are talking about d) and I dont want to know it anymore.
<bekks> and e) your keyboard is broken, it randomly repeats the . multiple times :)
<chrisrer> ouf ..............bekks find a girl to relax :)
<bekks> chrisrer: No need to get personal when people tell you you have obviously absolutely no clue about what you are talking about. Good luck. Ignore set.
<chrisrer> thank you my good friend....xaxaxaxaax
<Tazmain> bekks, but which one will work if the network drops and just continues ? from windows to remote ubutnu server ?
<bekks> Tazmain: The one that matches your requirements best.
<chrisrer> i have ubuntu server 14.04 and when install phplive support extension give me this error: mysql_connect(): The mysql extension is deprecated and will be removed in the future: use mysqli or PDO instead ........ any ideas?
<rbasak> chrisrer: somebody asked this yesterday I think. Was it you? If you don't get an answer here, try askubuntu.com maybe?
<rbasak> I've no idea what phplive is - maybe try their support options?
<chrisrer> yes i ask yesterday to........ phplive is a chat support script for webpages
<chrisrer> ;)
<rbasak> Does it support PHP 5.5? 14.04 provides a major new version of PHP with a number of changes.
<chrisrer> you know the php version changed etc and i have some problems ...you know from mysql to mysqli
<rbasak> Software that uses PHP will likely need to be updated.
<patdk-wk> why not just use php-mysqlnd instead?
<chrisrer> i'll try but nothind
<beisner> good morning all!
<jacobw> How should one persist an NISDOMAINNAME in 12.04?
<sander^work> Hi. I'm getting: mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory.. and dropped into initramfs on boot.
<yochai> Hello all. I have a question involving Ubuntu, Nginx, php5-fpm, and mysql. Is this the right forum?
<yochai> The nginx, php5-fpm, php have not been super helpful
<jacobw> Are you using Ubuntu Server?
<yochai> yeah, 13.10
<jacobw> Ok
<jacobw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jacobw> Should be fine :)
<yochai> here's the situation:
<yochai> I'm setting up a simple application (projectsend.org) that uses php+mysql on any webserver. I use nginx. For some reason, I cannot get php to recognize the mysql extensions - if I go to a php page, it shows up as blank. however, if i go to a phpinfo page I created, it generates correctly (and shows no mysql libraries being loaded). thus I know that nginx is correctly pulling in the php5-fpm socket, but
<yochai> for some reason php is not loading the appropriate mysql libraries
<jacobw> Is php-mysql installed?
<mardraum> do you have pkg php5-mysql installed ?
<yochai> yes
<mardraum> did you edit php.ini or related based on some silly web page you read?
<yochai> I edited php.ini to allow for logging; that's it
<yochai> anyways the problem occurred long before that (which is why i was trying to enable more verbose logging)
<patdk-wk> did you restart php5-fpm?
<yochai> of course I restarted it
<yochai> I've been working on this issue for days - restarting php5-fpm, nginx each time. Remember, I can get a working phpinfo page - it just refuses to load any mysql extensions.
<patdk-wk> well, there is only one reason for that then
<patdk-wk> did you check /etc/php5/conf.d/mysql*
<patdk-wk> and make sure it wasn't commented out?
<patdk-wk> oh wait, it changed to an enable module thing didn't it?
<patdk-wk> or is that later?
<patdk-wk> php5enmod mysql
<yochai> will that work with nginx though?
<patdk-wk> what does nginx have to do with php?
<yochai> hold on, firstly: there is no /etc/php5/conf.d
<yochai> I have /etc/php5/fpm
<patdk-wk> you have no /etc/php5/conf.d?
<yochai> and within /etc/php5/fpm/conf.d/ I have 20-curl.ini  20-json.ini  20-xmlrpc.ini
<patdk-wk> you sure you installed ubuntu?
<yochai> uh
<yochai> dude, I'm a sysadmin. yes i'm sure
<patdk-wk> normally /etc/php5/fpm/conf.d is a symlink to /etc/php5/conf.d
<RoyK> yochai: lsb_release -a ?
<patdk-wk> or maybe this is just an upgrade issue on my machine
<yochai>  cat /etc/lsb-release:  DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=13.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=saucy DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 13.10"
<RoyK> not sure about that. I only use LTS for servers...
<patdk-wk> what is in /etc/php5/fpm/conf.d
<yochai> I upgraded from 13.04 a few weeks back because of heartbleed (long story).   Anyways, i'm relatively new to nginx, and I was able to get this specific application working on another machine under apache - but I have to use nginx on this machine for other reasons.
<yochai> 20-curl.ini  20-json.ini  20-xmlrpc.ini
<patdk-wk> so you didn't php5enmod mysql yet
<patdk-wk> or mysqlnd
<yochai> WARNING: Module mysql ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php5/mods-available
<patdk-wk> apt-get install php5-mysql
<patdk-wk> oh, php5-mysql is gone
<RoyK> yochai: I beleive fastcgi uses php5-cli - is that installed
<RoyK> ?
<patdk-wk> only mysqlnd anymore
<yochai>  ls /etc/php5/mods-available:    curl.ini  json.ini  mysqlnd.ini  xmlrpc.ini
<patdk-wk> royk, seriously?
<patdk-wk> what does cli have to do with fcgi?
<patdk-wk> php5enmod mysqlnd
<RoyK> patdk-wk: think so - why should it be using mod_php?
<RoyK> well, not sure
<patdk-wk> royk, he is using fpm, not comamnd line
<patdk-wk> cli == command line
<patdk-wk> cgi == cgi/fcgi
<patdk-wk> fpm == fcgi
<yochai> wait wait wait - i think you guys are on to something
<patdk-wk> mod_php == apache
<RoyK> but - rather good weather, so I'm off - TTYL
<yochai> wait wait wait - i think you guys are on to something
<yochai> I just did apt-get install --reinstall php5-mysql
<patdk-wk> yochai, will, if you have php5-mysql ok, but it is going away, and you will have to change to mysqlnd or pdo-mysql at some point
<yochai> OK
<patdk-wk> I've switch most of mine to mysqlnd already
<patdk-wk> it's faster
<patdk-wk> but it doesn't support older mysql 4.x stuff
<yochai> ok, so what does it mean that /etc/php5/mods-available is missing the mysql ini?
<patdk-wk> likely not installed
<patdk-wk> or it was deleted
<patdk-wk> personally, I would just use mysqlnd
<patdk-wk> if you have a problem, then switch back to mysql
<yochai> is it the mariadb fork/
<yochai> ?
<yochai> oh I see
<yochai> it's a native driver
<patdk-wk> ya, but support for old stuff, was removed
<patdk-wk> like v3 passwords
<patdk-wk> and crap
<patdk-wk> but maria  Idon't think supports that stuff anyways
<yochai> ok so I've installed it, and my phpinfo shows mysqlnd support - however, I am still getting a blank page on any php files more complicated than a phpinfo or hello world
<bekks> yochai: Then increase the log level and take a look at the logs.
<yochai> that's the problem - the logs don't show ANYTHING
<bekks> Then configure logging.
<yochai> I have
<yochai> I get
<yochai> DEBUG: pid 1519, fpm_pctl_perform_idle_server_maintenance(), line 379: [pool www] currently 0 active children, 2 spare children, 2 running children. Spawning rate 1
<bekks> thats the apache log, not the php log, isnt it?
<yochai> no
<yochai> it's from /var/log/upstart/php5-fpm.log
<yochai> and in /var/log/php5-fpm.log I get
<yochai> [25-Apr-2014 11:01:18] NOTICE: configuration file /etc/php5/fpm/php-fpm.conf test is successful
<patdk-wk> you didn't bother reading the nxign log?
<yochai> well, if you must know they show nothing useful either
<patdk-wk> I would expect that from a blank page
<patdk-wk> cause if it was an error, you would get a 500 error
<yochai> Yeah
<yochai> ok, so I've got mysqlnd extensions loaded, php is "working" in that I have a phpinfo page - what could I be missing?
<patdk-wk> no errors or warnings, and no html errors, it's easily your script
<patdk-wk> it's not erroring, so it's purposely cleanly exiting
<yochai> that makes sense
<yochai> after installing mysqlnd, should I use php5enmod to load it or is that no longer necessary?
<patdk-wk> you likely do
<patdk-wk> then restart php5-fpm
<yochai> I GOT IT
<yochai> i purged php5-mysql - which removed the "block" i had on the php modules (it was saying it couldn't replace deleted ini files when i tried reinstalling)
<yochai> then i reinstall php5-mysql
<yochai> and it works!
<yochai> thanks guys!
<bjf> can anyone tell me when cloud images get respun? specifically, do SRU kernels trigger a rebuild or are they like ISOs and they only get redone at point releases
<sarnold> bjf: we did release new cloud images for heartbleed: http://blog.utlemming.org/2014/04/updated-12044-lts-cloud-images-in.html
<bjf> sarnold, so it takes a significant reason to do so
<sarnold> bjf: I think it may
<bjf> utlemming, can you help ^ ?
<rostam> HI I have installed  two instances of the same ubuntu version, 12.04 LTS, on my disk, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2.  Whenever I switch the boot from one partition to another partition, and try to ssh to it, I get warning: Remote Host Indentification has changed.  Is there a work around this please?  The IP address is identical for both partition,.   Thx
<sarnold> rostam: you -could- use the same ssh host key on both systems but that seems like a bad bad bad idea to me. why don't they have their own ips?
<SpamapS> rbasak: bummer.. I really hate whenever I see a fail because of hash sum mismatch. :-/
<rostam> sarnold,  They get their IP address from dhcp and since there is only one MAC address they get the same IP address.
<duxklr> rostam: This may be old, but did you figure out the ssh host key issue?
<jay2k> Someone have a good resource for setting up a Ubuntu HA Cluster for KVM (DRDB - LVM - KVM). I don't realy know how to start.
<Patrickdk> sound good
<Patrickdk> start drbd
<Patrickdk> then start lvm, or clvm
<Patrickdk> then start kvm
<rostam> duxklr,  no not yet
<rostam> HI I have installed  two instances of the same ubuntu version, 12.04 LTS, on my disk, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2.  Most of the time I will be booting from one partition, e.g /dev/sda1. I like to have images sync, is there a way I can install a package to both partitions without booting on each different partition and install the package? Hope it is clear. Thx.
<keithzg> chroot!
<sarnold> rostam: see dpkg(8) instdir thing
<rostam> keithzg,  sarnold  thank you.
#ubuntu-server 2014-04-26
<binaryhat> running 12.04.4 LTS do i need to upgrade?
<binaryhat> to 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) ?
<binaryhat> ?
<keithzg> Eventually, perhaps. It's only recommended to upgrade LTS to LTS once the first update is out.
<keithzg> So basically, you're encouraged to wait until 14.04.1 is out.
<jasonmsp> How do I get modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp to work?  I am getting "FATAL: Module ip_conntrack_ftp not found." on an Ubuntu 10.04 box.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<chrisrer> good morning from greece my friends
<muk> hello, is this the place to ask question about isc-dhcp servers?
<muk> i am trying to troubleshoot my isc-dhcp server and can't seem to figure out what went wrong with it
<muk> anyone active?
<cfhowlett> muk people come and go.  perhaps the ##linux channel?
<muk> ok i'll try that one
<FrEaKmAn_> hi all...what do you recommend if I want to run a python script every 5 seconds?
<FrEaKmAn_> afaik, cron is min 1 minute
<andol> FrEaKmAn_: Have whatever you want to be doing every five seconds be done by a daemon process rather than starting the same script over and over?
<FrEaKmAn_> yes
<FrEaKmAn_> but I need to run python
 * andol is fairly certan that you can write daemons in Python...
<FrEaKmAn_> andol, I'm reading this comment http://stackoverflow.com/a/1423371
<FrEaKmAn_> actually, not for me..
<binaryhat> running 12.04.4 LTS do i need to upgrade? to 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) ?
<blkperl> binaryhat: why would you *need* to upgrade?
<bekks> binaryhat: No, you dont. 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<binaryhat> ok
<ssfdre38> so im a mlost now cause im trying to set up a vhost for 2 sites and now its not working like how it use to
<ThePendulum> Heyey
<ThePendulum> Could someone give me a hand getting php5-fpm to work on am Ubuntu 14.04 server with Apache? According to http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/PHP-FPM, I need to load modules/mod_proxy.so etc., but this doesn't seem to extend the structure of Apache on Ubuntu.
<ThePendulum> I was wondering if someone could shed a light on this
<PryMar56> cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/;a2enmod mod_proxy
<PryMar56> no its, mods-available
<PryMar56> cd /etc/apache2/mods-available/;a2enmod proxy
<ThePendulum> Does it matter with a2enmod?
<ThePendulum> As far as I know it doesn't take into account what directory it's executed in
<ThePendulum> In either case, they're both enabled now
<ThePendulum> But I'm not quite certain how to continue to be able to run PHP files
<ThePendulum> As of now they just download
<bekks> ThePendulum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ThePendulum> bekks: That still uses the outdated libapache2-mod-php5
<bekks> "outdated"?
<bekks> Outdated compared to what?
<ThePendulum> Compared to PHP5-FMP
<ThePendulum> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/php
<bekks> Or are you referring to that pile of mess, pain and gore called php5-fpm?
<ThePendulum> "Using php as a DSO (deprecated)"
<bekks> It is the most stable and most reliable configuration :)
<ThePendulum> Well, I have to make a choose between the #ubuntu(-server) and the #httpd guys, then
<ThePendulum> *choice, even
<forex> hehe
<forex> hey folks
<ThePendulum> huahua
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<forex> how i can check if specific port is vacant? I used lsof -i so far
<ThePendulum> This channel sounds a tad more atmospheric and friendly, if anything, so I may just have a back in time party on my server indeed
<forex> when I start soft it keeps saying port is already used :)
<bekks> ThePendulum: http://www.howtoforge.com/using-php5-fpm-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<forex> I suggest nginx
<forex> way faster :)
<bekks> Depends on the workload and configuration.
<ThePendulum> nginx might be a bit -too- fast
<ThePendulum> As in, it's also fairly limited, to my understanding
<ThePendulum> In order to remain fast
<bekks> Most people wont even notice the difference between the DSO and everything else.
<forex> lol its very unlimited :D
<forex> I use maridb as well :P
<forex> new fast trendy!
<ThePendulum> do I need shades?
<forex> yes for sure
<ThePendulum> bekks: I just prefer to remain at least a little up-to-date
<bekks> Then just use the DSO. FCGI is considered to be the worst choice when it comes to security, etc.
<ThePendulum> ah, right
<bekks> Thats why almost everyone uses the DSO. :)
<forex> so hey can some share insider knowledge how to check if specific port is used or not?
<forex> :D
<forex> ping it?
<ThePendulum> Yeah, I was using the DSO in the selftorial I wrote, but I wrote it a few years ago and figured if I don't understand it, it must be what I need
<bekks> forex: sudo lsof -i
<ThePendulum> Alright, so let's get to the next issue
 * ThePendulum is slightly enraged
<ThePendulum> How the bloody do I shut up perl about its locale settings
<ThePendulum> I configured it multiple times but it just resets itself
<bekks> By fixing the issue.
<bekks> It doesnt reset itself.
<ThePendulum> I fixed the issue and set the missing factors
<forex> yes fix it and u are de boss
<ThePendulum> And it works
<ThePendulum> And then suddenly the settings are gone again
<bekks> Then you didnt fix them correctly.
<ThePendulum> And I have no idea where to start finding out what removes the settings
<ThePendulum> No shit, that's why I'm asking :D
<ThePendulum> http://unknown.name/ <-- glad it's back up and PHP works
<ThePendulum> now with shards of FPM all over the place
<bekks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<ThePendulum> Yeah I've been in that thread dozens of times
<ThePendulum> And it indeed fixes it
<ThePendulum> But over here it just pops back after a while
<bekks> Then something you are doing removes the locales again.
<forex> yep
<forex> dont do it and locale stays
<forex> my server works great hehe
<ThePendulum> rotfl
<forex> maybe u are following some howto and part of it screws locale
<forex> :)
<ThePendulum> I'm semi-content about what I'm doing and I haven't come across anything that -obviously- messes with it
<forex> from my small experience once u know code inside out u can solve anything
<forex> with medium insight google as beeks said check every command u use :)
<forex> or pastebin them
<ThePendulum> I wish it just went
<ThePendulum> "I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I fucked up your locales."
<ThePendulum> Instead it leaves me hanging
<forex> dave I am command u typed and u forgot about me, so I fcked u locales hehe
<forex> :)
<forex> orphaned gremlin!
<ThePendulum> bloody thing can read my lips, but not my mind, now what's this
<forex> bekks i changed port in my app it starts now but its bizzare it would say port is used before
<bekks> forex: Could you come back to support please and watch your language as well? Havent seen any helpful comment for while.
<forex> bekks lol what part of language?:)
<forex> gremlins_
<forex> or what?
<bekks> "fcked", "screws", etc.
<ThePendulum> bekks: My apologies as well
<forex> lol thats normal every day language :)
<bekks> forex: Language like that isnt normal to most people. It isnt friendly, it isnt polite, etc.
<forex> and bekks language aside any idea how come when I use lsof -i it does not show certain port I wish to use as used, but when i start app it say it is used
<forex> bekks you dont like it I get it
<forex> ;)
<bekks> forex: sudo lsof -i shows all ports opened by applications.
<forex> hmm bizzare then
<forex> ok my mistake I overlooked 1 app using it
<ThePendulum> It's the first time my server has a landing page
<ThePendulum> You usually just got 403'd if you visited http://unknown.name/
<ThePendulum> (which is the coolest domain I ever bought and ever will buy)
<forex> :)
<MavKen> is it possible to have a mysql user created automatically when I create new system user?
<pmatulis> MavKen: just create your own shell script, including adduser command and the mysql commands
<sarthor> HI, I have a purchased domain, recently I changed registrar, and have transfered my domain from one registrar to dyndns, My hosting is expired, I want to host my domain on my home pc, dyndns have given me 4 nameserver address too. Can I host my website on my local pc (ubuntu), what settings I will need, How people will reach to my pc by writing http://mysite.com in their browsers, HELP
<Meerkat> sarthor, you need to know your IP address first. www.whatismyipaddress.com can provide that.
<Meerkat> then you set that IP-address in the A record of that domain. If it is a ipv6 address then you set it in the AAAA record instead.
<pmatulis> sarthor: if your IP is not static then you'll need to run a dynamic dns client (to update your DNS when your IP changes)
<sarthor> pmatulis: yea, I run that , work great, ddclient, a learner learning, I know it is risky. :0
<sarthor> I ran*
<forex> hmm strange ubuntu repositories I use still got OpenSSL 1.0.1e
<forex> :)
#ubuntu-server 2014-04-27
<Senor> ipvsadm not working on ubuntu
<Senor> it can not do packet routing
<ice9> are there any differences between ubuntu desktop and server other than there is no GUI?
<trijntje> Hi all, I need a simple server that serves pdfs from a single directory to the internet. Which program should I use for this? I'd prefer something simple since I have no experience running a server
<andol> trijntje: apache2 or nginx
<andol> trijntje: apache2 having the minor benefit here of being covered in the Ubuntu server guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<trijntje> andol: thanks. I guess I'll try nginx first after reading http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/apache_vs_nginx, since I'll be serving static files from a netbook
<andol> trijntje: Unless we are talking about a large number of simultaneous downloads I doubt you'd notice much of a difference.
<trijntje> next problem, the install usb I make for 14.04 32 bit server fails consistently on checking cd for defects
<trijntje> if I use usb-creator it says ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default is corrupted
<trijntje> if I use unetbootin it says ./pool/main/l/linux/pcmcia-storage-modules-3.13.0-24-generic-di)3.13.0-24.46-i386.udeb is corrupted
<trijntje> the md5 of the iso is correct, and I've remade the live usb several times with both usb-creator and unetbootin, always with the same result
<cloudman> Hi, what version of fail2ban is trusty using please
<trijntje> weirdly, booting the image directly in vbox does not give any errors
<tonyyarusso> !info fail2ban trusty
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-1 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 616 kB
<cloudman> tonyyarusso: thanks
<chrisrer> good morning from greece.....do you know anyone phplive support script? if yes i want to ask if make the code to run to new php version on ubuntu server 14.04
<Sockbat2> Hi folks. I run this command in a script from /etc/cron.daily/ but it does not seem to execute the command. I use "sudo -u username command" because it needs to be run as that user.
<Sockbat2> If I am logged in as root and use "sudo -u username command" then it works, but it doesn't from that cron script.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<derrzzaa> I'm looking into using ubuntu server, but I need to mount a load of NTFS volumes.
<derrzzaa> Am I going to have a bad time?  or will I be able to mount them (for read and write)?
<ice9> are there any differences between ubuntu desktop and server other than there is no GUI?
<rostam> Hi is there any support for ubuntu hardening. I am interested for 14.04 or 12.04 LTs packages. Thx
<trijntje> I cant seem to create a usb to install 14.04 server 32 bit, every time I try and check the disk for defects it returns the same error. Is this a known issue with the server images?
<derrzzaa> A pitfile first attempt at installing ubuntu server. blinking cursor on otherwise blank screen
<derrzzaa> hammer smash: keyboard
<trijntje> derrzzaa: try checking the disk for defects
<derrzzaa> I'm wondering now, can you not do a format of a drive as part of the installation?
<trijntje> ubuntu server 14.04 32bit live usb keeps giving me the same error when checking the disk for defects. Is this a known bug in the iso that can be safely ignored?
<xtbman> I installed Ubuntu server, setting up my wireless connection. It said that the connection succeeded. Now that server is installed, and I'm at the command line, it says the network is down. Ping returns unknown host. Pinging my router returns "connect: network is unreachable"
<trijntje> Hi all, I just installed nginx for the first time and I get stuck in the beginners guide. My config file is here http://pastebin.com/f3zdPV4D, when i go to http://localhost/test/file1 I get a 404 error. Can somebody tell me which filesystem path that url corresponds to?
<trijntje> in my mind, it should serve the file located at /data/test/file1, but clearly I'm wrong
<hehehe> heya
<hehehe> folks when I run nestat I see  tcp6       0      0 localhost.localdom:9370 localhost.localdo:59022 TIME_WAIT what does time wait means?
<hehehe> :)))
<hehehe> is it caused by low memory?
<hehehe> time wait
<nszceta> https://superuser.com/questions/173535/what-are-close-wait-and-time-wait-states
<nszceta> Basically the "WAIT" states mean that one side closed the connection but the final confirmation of the close is pending.
<nszceta> </endquote>
<trijntje> I'm trying to get started with nginx by following the beginners guide for static files http://nginx.org/en/docs/beginners_guide.html. I've copied over the exact config, but when i go to http://localhost/images/example.png I get a 404 page, and the access.log shows  "GET /images/image.png HTTP/1.1" 404 151
<snake3543> Is there any way I can keep the system information in my motd but take out the "graph this data" bit
<Patrickdk> sure
<Patrickdk> edit motd
<Patrickdk> delete/edit/... files in /etc/update-motd.d
<snake3543> yeah im trying to find the one responsible for that bit
<zanzacar> I am having issues, not sure whats going on. I was trying to install ubuntu-desktop onto a linux box. trying to upgrade it to a desktop machine basically
<zanzacar> i didn't want to go back and install a desktop machine from scratch.
<zanzacar> http://pastebin.com/fAuEQ8xn
<zanzacar> any thoughts on how to continue?
<Patrickdk> zanzacar, ask #ubuntu?
#ubuntu-server 2015-04-20
<Voyage> what does it takes to setup an smtp server and get your email passed through the automatic email spam filters?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Rovanion> Hi, I'm getting the following errors on one of my drives in syslog and after a while it's lost to the system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855746/
<Rovanion> Does anyone know how to find the cause of this issue?
<Rovanion> This is my complete dmesg for ata1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855773/
<lordievader> Rovanion: Drive failure? Check smart.
<Rovanion> lordievader: Nothing notable on the smart record as far as I can see. Though they're hard to read. At least smartctl0 -H /dev/sdx returns passed on all devices.
<Walex> Voyage__: setting up an SMTP server is not complicated if it is simple. For spam filters sometimes it helps to do SPF or some other idiotic authentication scheme.
<lordievader> Rovanion: Could you pastebin the output of 'smartctl -a /dev/sdx'?
<Rovanion> lordievader: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855877/
<lordievader> Drive seems to be fine, indeed.
<Rovanion> I've read a bunch of different causes for erros like this. But I'm having a hard time discerning which could cause mine. Some are kernel, some are cable, some are controller and some are power issues.
<Rovanion> So the disks works for something like half a day while inside a ZPool while resilvering(rebuilding) a mirror, then disappears from Linux totally. /dev/sdx isn't there anymore.
<coetry> Can someone please help me with Amazon EC2? I have an instance that i changed the security group to accept all tcp connections from port ranges 0 - 65535, and i have rails serving on 0.0.0.0:3000
<coetry> but i can't seem to connect to the server from the public ip
<coetry> its ubuntu server 14.04
<coetry> is there a firwall on the server or something thats stopping it from accepting connections?
<coetry> http://pastie.org/10103500
<excalibr> coetry, iptables -nvL
<coetry> excalibr: http://pastie.org/10103513
<excalibr> coetry, I see nothing is blocking on your server so it must be your network firewall then
<excalibr> Have you tried giving your ec2 instance a reboot?
<coetry> excalibr, i did reboot it :/
<excalibr> coetry, sorry I can't offer any further help. Ive never ran into such problem last time I used ec2. I did something differently though. I allowed all ports and proto in the security group and managed the firewall from within my instance
<teward> coetry: check the EC2 control panel
<teward> coetry: the security 'firewall' is controlled there, not at iptables
<teward> you have to enter 'security group' allowed ports to permit access to the systems
<teward> otherwise the default is block all but SSH
<teward> (that Standard Operating Procedure hasn't changed in Amazon EC2 ever)
<tyhicks> jamespage: hello - we've finally got through all the MIR security reviews that were ahead of the conntrack MIR (LP: #1381450)
<tyhicks> jamespage: but we're not sure if it is still useful to do this week
<tyhicks> jamespage: if sarnold could get through it in the next day or two, would it still be useful for 15.04?
<Voyage> Walex,  SPF ?
<sarnold> Voyage: Y
<sarnold> Voyage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Policy_Framework
<jamespage> tyhicks, yes please
<tyhicks> sarnold: ^ could you focus on that and cve triage today?
<sarnold> tyhicks: sure
<tyhicks> sarnold: thanks! :)
 * sbeattie assumes tyhicks meant s/cve triage/community/ today
<tyhicks> sbeattie, sarnold: ah, I got your roles mixed up
<tyhicks> that's even better for sarnold :)
 * sbeattie *knew* not to get his hopes up. :)
<sarnold> yes, yes it is :)
<sarnold> sorry sbeattie
<sarnold> sbeattie: I've already started process_cve with the kjernel-team merge.. I'll finish just that bit..
<tyhicks> doh
<sarnold> .. unless you've already started, then I'll try to figure out how to bail
<tyhicks> I really screwed that up
<sbeattie> sarnold: no, go ahead and finish that bit.
<sarnold>  CVE-2013-4866    (1/78: 1%)
<sarnold> ouch..
<sarnold> sbeattie: okay, kernel team merge checked in, thanks
 * sbeattie cries
<sarnold> ... if there's any bright side, the first issue from debian that it prompted for me was this: (The LIXIL Corporation My SATIS Genius Toilet application for Android ...)
<sarnold> which is hilarious in itself
<sarnold> but also hopefully means debian went crazy finding NFUs to document.. I hope.
<Alina-malina> lol at dan bilzerian
<Voyage> sarnold,  ok. what precautions should be made while making an smpt server
<sarnold> Voyage: keep up on your logs
<Voyage> sarnold,  need my emails to not go in spam folders
<lazyPower> Voyage: thats a trust based system that takes time
<lazyPower> the easiest thing you can do starting off is set DKIM validation on your dns for the server, then you have to wait and send mail while it builds trust
<Voyage> k
<lazyPower> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DomainKeys_Identified_Mail <- outlines it pretty well
<tychicus> has anyone run into issues with tagged vlan's on 14.04, specifically with regards to intervlan routing?
<tychicus> I'm running into an issue that seems to only affect my ubuntu machines, thinking maybe I have something wrong on the ubuntu configuration side
<patdk-lap> what is intervlan routing?
<tychicus> sorry inter vlan routing
<tychicus> routing packets between vlan's
<patdk-lap> I don't understand the usage of inter
<patdk-lap> that would be external vlan routing
<patdk-lap> inside vlan is l2, bridge
<patdk-lap> so you just have normal l3 routing issues
<tychicus> interVLAN is just the cisco nomenclature
<tychicus> 2 vlan's
<tychicus> default vlan 1
<tychicus> then vlan 200
<tychicus> vlan 200 is able to pickup an IP from local dhcp, or static assignment
<tychicus> can talk to other devices on the same subnet, but can't see to exit the subnet
<ay_caramba> wait till you get to routing on a stick
<ay_caramba> ;)
<tychicus> Kernel IP routing table
<tychicus> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<tychicus> 0.0.0.0         192.168.28.254  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth2
<tychicus> 0.0.0.0         192.168.200.254 0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth2.200
<tychicus> 192.168.28.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth2
<tychicus> 192.168.200.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth2.200
<tychicus> is how the local routing table is configured
<tychicus> everything is fine with the default vlan
<tychicus> it can talk to other devices on vlan 200
<patdk-lap> all this talk, but no question for what is wrong?
<tychicus> what is wrong is that as soon as I ifup eth2.200
<patdk-lap> ?
<tychicus> the vlan attached to eth2 can not communicate with vlan 200
<patdk-lap> what does routing tables have to do with that?
<patdk-lap> that has to do with forwarding
<tychicus> as in ip_forward
<tychicus> ?
<patdk-lap> and routefilters, and ....
<tychicus> here is the tutorial I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<tychicus> is there something that is more complete?
<tychicus> the ubuntu systems are the only ones having this issue, so I am trying to track down where I went wrong in the configureation
<patdk-lap> that tutorial is complete, to setup a vlan
<patdk-lap> that tutorial has NOTHING to do with routing between vlans
<patdk-lap> for that, consult any firewall config tutorial you want
<tychicus> the function of routing between vlan's is set up on the router
<patdk-lap> so this is just an end machine?
<tychicus> it works for every machine in the network execpt ubuntu machines
<tychicus> yes
<patdk-lap> well, fix up your default route then
<patdk-lap> or turn of rp_filter
<patdk-lap> rp_filter is a GOOD THING to have on
<patdk-lap> but it doesn't work for multible default routes
<tychicus> would I need to be disabled for eth2 the physical interface, or only for eth2.200 (vlan interface)?
<patdk-lap> disabled for anything with a default gateway on it
<patdk-lap> in your case, all
<tychicus> what is the preferred way to do this? sudo echo 0 > sudo /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/rp_filter
<tychicus> does not seem to work
<sarnold> echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/rp_filter  or use sudo -s to get a shell first, then just echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/rp_filter
<tychicus> sysctl -w
<tychicus> ok thanks
<tychicus> patdk-lap: thank you that worked
<tychicus> sarnold: thank you toot
<tychicus> s/toot/too
<patdk-lap> add it into a /etc/sysctl.d/xxxx file
#ubuntu-server 2015-04-21
<ruben23> hi guys
<ruben23> guys any idea how to mount a linux raid somehow..?
<ruben23> http://pastebin.com/W0WBRBpw
<sarnold> ruben23: I recently heard that there's osmething like mdadm autodetect
<sarnold> ruben23: full manpage is here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/mdadm.8.html
<ruben23>  sarnold:  what it does somehow..?
<bricks_> is there any clean way to block every other ip than mine from accessing ssh on my server if i have a dynamic ip
<sarnold> bricks_: you can limit it to just the netblock owned by your ISP
<sarnold> bricks_: it's not perfect but it does knock out a huge number of ssh worms..
<bricks_> sarnold, yeah that was my worst case scenario approach :( its what im doing now
<bricks_> i was wondering if there was like an "industry standard" approach to it
<bricks_> i forgot to do it then i check my server a week later and there's like 10 auth.logs
<Xtx> anyone know about ventrillo servers in here?
<ruben23> any one cna help on how tto mount this external drive i just connect to my ubuntu server somehow ---> http://pastebin.com/XLRA1Qux
<lordievader> Good morning.
<arcsky> hi have i have made some chmod changes on my home dirs (chmod -R 700 /home/*. these are now fucked up, how can i switch back to default?
<samsn> a
<jamespage> hallyn_, zul: does this make any sense> - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1439280
<zul> jamespage:  not to me...ill have a look today
<Odd_Bloke> Is there any way I can look up all of the changelog entries by a particular email address?
<Odd_Bloke> (In this case, mine :p)
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: http://ubuntu-dev.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu-sponsorships.cgi maybe?
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: Ah, perfect. :)
 * wWwBUKOLAYcom hi
 * wWwBUKOLAYcom 
<Sling> for all the other people that have locale errors since a few days due to apt-get update:
<Sling> export LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8; export LANG=en_US.UTF-8; export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8; locale-gen en_US.UTF-8; dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Sling> that fixes it :)
<Sling> hm not rebootproof though
<lordievader> Did the locales get nuked?
<Sling> yea something went borky
<Sling> try running 'perl' for example
<lordievader> My Trusty server doesn't seem to have problems.
<Sling> http://paste2.org/w50LfCfc
<lordievader> Sling: What does your /etc/default/locale look like?
<Sling> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<Sling> just that
<lordievader> Hmm, same here. Trusty or Utopic?
<Sling> trusty
<lordievader> Odd, running the same here. No problems.
<Sling> maybe some package I have on most servers which isn't default
<Sling> on another 14.04 no problem, also not after updating&rebooting, weird
<HarryRSole> I'm having some issues with 2 different media servers running on ubuntu server. They can only access the files and folders in the /home folder if I start them from terminal using the sudo command and password. I know that it's a issue with user rights/permission what I don't know how to do is change one or the other so that they can access my music, videos..etc.?
<Walex> HarryRSole: you really need to read a tutorial on how processes and files access controls work based uids/gids and permission sets.
<Walex> HarryRSole: you can get some way without bothering to do that, but not very much.
<HarryRSole> ok
<zul> jamespage:  i wasnt able to reproduce #1439280 on vivid following http://docs.openstack.org/developer/nova/devref/testing/libvirt-numa.html#provisioning-a-virtual-machine-for-testing
<_1_jac> hi
<med_> jamespage, zul : when will 2014.2.3 packages show up in UCA?
<med_> any ETA?
<med_> I don't see them in UCA/juno-staging yet either.
<jeffreylevesque> I need #vagrant
#ubuntu-server 2015-04-22
<bananapie> If I create a unix group in /etc/group using groupadd, do I have to do anything else in samba for the group to be recognized?
<zul> med_:  im working on them..
<rking> Anyone here have experience deploying on the Ubuntu stack a Asterisk server?
<tlyng> how can I use 'initctl emit' in an upstart configuration file that uses setuid/setgid?
<snolahc> Hi all, i have an issue installing Ub Serv 14.04 : During the install process, it fails checking files from the usb key. Tried with 2 isos, 2 usbkeys and 2 PCs, nothing works. I use unetbootin under ubuntu desktop.
<snolahc> Has anyone experienced issues like that ?
<Sling> snolahc: which iso exactly?
<snolahc> Sling: ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<Sling> also how are you using unetbootin? and at which point during installation does it fail exactly, with an error?
<snolahc> it fails during the loading of additional components
<snolahc> i use unetbootin with a local iso
<snolahc> re-downloaded several times but the checksum is correct
<snolahc> i'll launch another try and tell you on which component it fails exactlly
<snolahc> Sling, it fails loading "nic-firmware"
<snolahc> google and askubuntu didn't help with it...
<snolahc> i'm trying with a debian 7 install to be sure it's an hardware independant problem
<dasjoe> snolahc: you can use dd to write the .iso directly to a USB key, you don't need to use unetbootin for that
<dasjoe> Ensure you are writing to the correct USB device, though :)
<snolahc> In "Expert install", it goes further but impossible to detect any network card
<snolahc> dasjoe, tried it already ^^
<snolahc> thanks
<snolahc> A debian netinst works well.
<snolahc> i'm willing to try with ubuntu desktop to see...
<dasjoe> snolahc: what about an Ubuntu mini.iso?
<dasjoe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<snolahc> dasjoe, thanks i try it
<snolahc> dasjoe, it works well with this image
<snolahc> i have still no idea why the regular install doesn't work
<snolahc> 3 usb keys, 4 PC with != brands and no way to install it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jamespage> zul, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nova-compute-lxd/+bug/1447127
<jamespage> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nova-compute-lxd/+bug/1447128
<zul> jamespage:  thanks
<jamespage> zul, any ideas?
<jamespage> zul, I added another comment to the destroy bug
<jamespage> Apr 22 11:47:15 juju-devel3-machine-16 lxd[21246]: 2015/04/22 11:47:15 Error cleaning up /var/lib/lxd/lxc/8b9df5b8-4cab-4115-bfbf-a4c92b7922c6: readdirent: no such file or directory
<zul> jamespage:  not yet
<jamespage> zul, ok - going to eat lunch biab
<zul> jamespage:  the destroy bug is looking for /sbin/init and its not there after its destroyed
<jamespage> zul, urgh - cirros just has init
<jamespage> zul, is that an lxd issue?
<zul> jamespage:  lemme double check on that though
<zul> jamespage:  need to get liam ready for school
<snolahc> for the record, the ubuntu 14.04 server-mini x64 installs the grub bootloader in the usb install key :p
<jamespage> zul, hallyn_: reported on upstream ceph ML
<jamespage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1447030
<zul> jamespage:  i can get to it after some plates stop spinning ;)
<jamespage> zul, I know we're busy this week - not super critical - I'll ping back on the ML thread
<Horsemeds> Hi if im following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MpichCluster Do I need to do step 1 on all nodes?
<Horsemeds> also in step 4 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster    it says to alter fstab do i do this on all the nodes or just the master?
<hallyn_> jamespage: ok, so the patch for that just needs to be sru'd to trusty?
<jamespage> hallyn_, yup
<hallyn_> i have a set of things i want to sru soon, i've just been swamped trying to get other things stable
<hallyn_> i'll try to do libvirt srus today or tomorrow
<jamespage> hallyn_, ack understand
<hallyn_> jamespage: i don't suppose there a simple, concise test case? :)  I understand how to create the vol, but is there a way to test this without a set of backend servers inthe first place?  maybe involving ajuju script to fire off a bunch of vms?
<delinquentme> i chowned /mnt  to the group 'admins' ubuntu and postgres users are part of this group ... however when I try to echo a blank test.txt file into a dir i created w sudo ( /mnt/pgdata/ ) i get permission denied
<delinquentme> what am I missing
<delinquentme> sudo chmod /mnt/ 775
<delinquentme> Access: (0775/drwxrwxr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: ( 1001/  admins)
<negronjl> msg squinky Hey
<negronjl> #fail :)
<DeMiNe0> When I # modprobe aes, I get the following error: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'padlock_aes': No such device. I added an alias for aes aes_generic to my modprobe.d aliases, but still get that same error when I re-run mod probe. Any idea's? Ubuntu server 14.04
<sarnold> can you modprobe aes_generic directly?
<benpardo> Does anyone know where I can get help with emailing images?
<benpardo> I am having trouble making my email signature work.
<sarnold> benpardo: probably you'd be better served in #ubuntu
<sarnold> benpardo: unless you use mutt...
<benpardo> I'm not sure sarnold if this is a problem with the email server. DOes it matter?
<sarnold> benpardo: it might be, you could ask whoever admins your mail server if it's related
<DeMiNe0> I can modprube aes_generic directly
<DeMiNe0> modprobe*
<sarnold> DeMiNe0: it's not a satisfying answer, but maybe just add aes_generic to your /etc/modules?
<benpardo> sarnold: thank you
<patdk-wk_> sounds like an issue with the cpu detection
<patdk-wk_> it seems to belieave your using a what are those cpus? that have padlock aes accelleration
<sarnold> iirc padlock is an old old old via low-power chip...
<sarnold> my core i7 laptop tries to load aes_padlock too when I run "modprobe aes". go figure.
<patdk-wk_> hmm, what is the aes kernel module used for?
<patdk-wk_> seems to not be used for my luks disk atleast :(
<patdk-wk_> I wonder if it is on my laptop
<sarnold> onh my laptop, aesni_intel is used by lrw glue_helper ablk_helper cryptd
<patdk-wk_> ya, aesni_intel on my laptop i7
<patdk-wk_> oh I see
<patdk-wk_> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'aesni_intel': No such device
<patdk-wk_> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'padlock_aes': No such device
<patdk-wk_> it just attempts to load ALL aes modules
<patdk-wk_> and you get errors for what you don't support
<sarnold> ha!
<sarnold> thanks patdk-wk_ :)
 * genii ponders bug 206129
<patdk-wk_> aesni_intel
<patdk-wk_> aes_x86_64
<patdk-wk_> have those in my /etc/initramfs-tools/modules file
<sarnold> genii: hah nice find
<patdk-wk_> I don't really see how it is a bug
<patdk-wk_> it's expected behavure, and it's not an error or stops something from functioning
<sarnold> people whine about the craziest things..
<sarnold> cups in precise with HWE kernels reports apparmor denies for the block_suspend capability. It doesn't need this capability and allowed vs denied makes no difference at all to how well cups works
<sarnold> but we must get half-dozen complaints about that error message in their logs when they're clutching for straws..
<rberg> does that mean you can suspend mid print?
<sarnold> rberg: probably? dunno, never tried :)
<rberg> hehe brb
<The_Tick> I'm getting a gpg key error on a source, I'm wondering if it's a new issue or not. Brand new installation, just downloaded 14.04.2 today
<delinquentme> yay! I think i edited the sudoers file and disabled anyone from being able to sudo.
<delinquentme> sudo -i -u postgres
<delinquentme> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 23 <<<
<rberg> ouch.. in the future always use visudo
<lordievader> delinquentme: Bootup in singleuser mode, or with init=/bin/bash
<delinquentme> better yet I dont think I actually know the sudo password
<delinquentme> its an ec2 instance
<delinquentme> and I think the passwords show up once when they're instantiated.
<delinquentme> this mean I need to kill the instance huh?
<delinquentme> lordievader, rberg advice?
<lordievader> delinquentme: Without ~physical access this might be tricky.
<delinquentme> yeah none.
<delinquentme> ssh access and im currently logged in
<lordievader> You could try the stuff above with the risk of being locked out entirely...
<lordievader> No root ssh key?
<delinquentme> no root ssh key
<delinquentme> tried the pkexec visudo
<delinquentme> but I dont know the actual roow passwr
<teward> they don't set one iirc
<rberg> no sorry I dont know anything about ec2 or how you get to its tty
<delinquentme> rberg, i think ive got access to /dev
<delinquentme> yeap.
<vonsyd0w> delinquentme, maybe this helps? https://aws.amazon.com/articles/5213606968661598
<vonsyd0w> i dont know anything about amazon aws though
<sarnold> delinquentme: you may be able to attach the storage of the instance to another instance through the management console
<delinquentme> sarnold, not bad idea
<cribbageSTARSHIP> hey everyone. i just built my first ubuntu server and had a question regarding rysnc. if my sda1 is my / and my sda2 is my storage mounted to /media/storage, if I cron rsync /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdb1 will it copy my /media/storage? or would that only happen if I set up rsync to copy / to /media/osbunker?
<genii> Use pathnames and not device names.
 * genii wanders back to work
<rberg> hey cribbageSTARSHIP you should not use rsync on a raw device like that.. also there is a rsync flag "--one-file-system" to keep it on 1 fs
<cribbageSTARSHIP> 1 fs?
<cribbageSTARSHIP> rberg: 1 fs?
<rberg> yeah meaning that "rsync --one-file-system / /mnt/sdb1" will not copy /media/storage or /mnt/sdb1 to /mnt/sdb1
<rberg> are you using rsync to backup your root file system?
<cribbageSTARSHIP> rberg: http://pastebin.com/g7ZqGRP7 im trying to understand what you're saying. this is my set up. i want to use rsync to duplicate one hdd to another every night
<rberg> I dont think you can use rsync on /dev/sda1 directly only on the mounted filesystem ie /
<sarnold> something like rsync -av --one-file-system / /media/osbunker/  ; rsync -av --one-file-system /media/storage/ /media/bunker/
<cribbageSTARSHIP> rberg: dang. will it stay one one disk?
<rberg> sarnold: for copying an entire root filesystem I use "rsync -avHAX --one-file-system" H for hardlinks A for acl's and X for extended attributes
<sarnold> rberg: pity -a doesn't catch those!
<sarnold> rberg: I use rsnapshot and let someone else worry about the details, hehe :)
<rberg> cribbageSTARSHIP --one-file-system will keep it from copying /media/osbunker/ into /media/osbunker/ creating a endless loop :)
<rberg> heh yeah I use duplicity for backups, but sometimes I do need to mode / around
<rberg> /mode/move/
<rberg> cribbageSTARSHIP what is the end goal here? maybe raid 1 is more appropriate then a nightly block level copy
<rking> Can anyone recommend a paid ( or free ) linux alternative to gotoassist?
<genii> rking: Quite a few of the alternatives at http://alternativeto.net/software/gotoassist/?platform=linux are available in Ubuntu's repositories.
<rking> @genii thanks mate.
#ubuntu-server 2015-04-23
<rockstar_> I'm trying to use VPN client in ubuntu, client connection seem simple. But I can't seem to connect to it. Any suggestion? May be my authentication is incorrect. But it says it failed to connect
<rockstar_> anybody have any suggestion for failed VPN connection?
<Valduare> hey guys im having issues, my apc ups says connection failed with apcupsd
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * pmatulis got a lead for translating the ubuntu server guide into Arabic, nice
<devster31> hi, what's a good way to compare 2 files that I know have a very similar content but in a very different order?
<TJ-> devster31: binary or text content?
<devster31> it's text
<TJ-> devster31: The order upsets diff?
<Odd_Bloke> devster31: I often use `diff -u <(cat $old | sort) <(cat $new | sort)`.
<TJ-> devster31: as Odd_Bloke says, if the order of lines isn't significant, use sort
<devster31> ok, order of line doesn't really matter, I just wanted to know which are different
<TJ-> Odd_Bloke: why that 'cat's? Surely just "<(sort $old)" is sufficient?
<Odd_Bloke> TJ-: Because that's what Ctrl-R told me I did last time. ;)
<Odd_Bloke> TJ-: You're right. :)
<TJ-> Odd_Bloke: Ahhh... you don't need cat if the command it's piping to can directly read files itself
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, I want to defend myself by saying that I might have been doing something else in that pipeline, but I almost certainly was just being daft.
<devster31> sorry, not working, still outputs both files one above the other
<TJ-> It's easy to do, cat is so universal
<devster31> I also tried comm <(sort file1) <(sort file2) with marginally better results
<Odd_Bloke> devster31: When you say 'one above the other', presumably the first file has '-'s prepended and the second '+'s?
<devster31> yes, but they have all the lines
<Odd_Bloke> That suggests that pretty much all the lines are different.
<TJ-> devster31: line endings issues?
<Odd_Bloke> Ah, good thought.
<devster31> I'll check
<TJ-> devster31: try diff's "--ignore-trailing-space"
<TJ-> devster31: or otherwise, "--strip-trailing-cr"
<devster31> i went with -b, seems to work nicely now
<devster31> some of the spaces were between words
<devster31> what's a good place to save this things, this little commands
<devster31> for future reference?
<TJ-> devster31: Memory :)
<Odd_Bloke> devster31: I use zsh, which is pretty good at keeping history; if it's something you use regularly, you could use an alias.
<devster31> I am using zsh, but this isn't the kind of thing I'd use everyday, seems kind of niche
<pmatulis> zsh ftw
<lordievader> zsh!!! \o/
<snolahc> Hi all, i installed my test cluster under ubuntu server 14.04 and on one i installed Landscape. When trying to register the machines, i got the message "We were unable to contact the server", but the machines talk well each others.... No FW problem, anything. The landscape server runs well with no error logs and the clients all output the same thing... Where can i find info to resolve this ?
<rberg> hey is ubuntu-server looking to go away from deb packaging to this Snappy Personal thing?
<snolahc> rberg, which package mgr ?
<rberg> I dont know. but I would like to stay with apt / deb packages
<rberg> or is snappy just for Ubuntu Core?
<RoyK> I somewhat doubt ubuntu will leave dpkg
<RoyK> if it does, I will too
<patdk-wk_> I switched from rhel to here cause it didn't have the issues rpm has
<RoyK> patdk-wk_++
 * RoyK doesn't like RHEL
<zzxc> Hey does anyone know a good alerting system for new CVE or just general vulnerabilities?
<rberg> as much as I hate linking phoronix this is why I ask http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-15.10-DEB-To-Snap
<rberg> zzxc: you could subscribe to the Open Source Security Mailing List
<sarnold> zzxc: afaik there's no _good_ way to stay on top of it; the ubuntu security team makes updating our UCT database a daily job for someone on the team http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master/changes
<sarnold> zzxc: part of that daily routine is grabbing updates from nvd and mitre and debian's similar database: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master/view/head:/scripts/process_cves
<rbasak> I wonder if somebody could drive some kind of data feed out of that database.
<zzxc> rberg: Yeah  I think that would be useful.
<rbasak> I guess it would only work well for stuff in main though.
<rbasak> At which point you might as well just follow USNs.
<rberg> zzxc: then I also follow the Ubuntu Security RSS feed
<zzxc> sarnold: rberg That not a bad idea either
<zzxc> sarnold: Cool. Thanks for the links.
<sarnold> rbasak: the downsides to just usns is that those aren't published for universe packages
<zzxc> It would be nice if there was some way you could specify the parts of your stack and get notifications when a new CVE is found for part of your stack.
<sarnold> rbasak: we didhave some interest from someone who wants to provide OVAL content for ubuntu packages; they said they were going to get debian versioning treated as a high-level version type, since dpkg's rules might differ from rpm's enough to have an issue, but I honestly don't know if the end result will be worth it.
<sarnold> zzxc: I -think- that's the intention behind the oval database thing
<sarnold> zzxc: me, I'm content to just turn on automatic updates on the systems I don't login to regularly and let apt sort it out :)
<sarnold> . but again that misses the packages in universe that need updates but don't get them
<rberg> yeah something like Gentoos GLSA would be really nice
<zzxc> sarnold: Yeah, thats harder to do on a production or shared development machine.
<sarnold> I'd love to have a debsecan package that works for ubuntu -- our database formats are so vastly different it wouldn't even be worth starting from what's in that package thuogh :(
<rbasak> zzxc: Landscape solves that nicely. Installing updates is separate from being able to see what needs applying.
<sarnold> zzxc: if there's a small handful of packages you care about, this might be a good starting point: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<sarnold> zzxc: if you care about hundreds though, using bzr to clone our database would make a _lot_ more sense..
<zzxc> rbasak: I'll take another look at landscape but part of the issue is we have 2 word press machines, 3 Postgres Machines, 3 Servers and use a framework for development.
<zzxc> sorry we use a framework that we have to download as a jar file*
<samba35> i am trying to setup a mail server using postfix and dovecot on ubuntu 14.04.2 ,can some one please recommand me good source for that
<patdk-wk_> apt-get install postfix dovecot
<samba35> yes ,i did that but actual configuration process
<bekks> samba35: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<samba35> ok ,thanks
<CiPi> https://i.4cdn.org/g/1429705239542.jpg
#ubuntu-server 2015-04-24
<cribbageSTARSHIP> hey everyone. does anyone know of a program or website that will create a samba .conf file?
<Patrickdk> yes, vi
<cribbageSTARSHIP> Patrickdk: ahaha. I prefer nano. Anyhow, it has been over a year since I touched samba. My old server nuked and I cant remember how I set up my samba before. My wife just had major surgery so Im taking care of her and cant really concentrate. I guess I was just hoping to tke a shortcut
<Patrickdk> don't know of any
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: back in the day, suse's yast did a good job creating those configs
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: and back in the day, samba distributed SWAT, which did a poor job creating those configs, but it did it, hehe
<cribbageSTARSHIP> sarnold: so is there anything?
<sarnold> under no circumstance should SWAT be left enabled on a system that's publicly accessible but for a quick reconfigure...
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: suse's yast feels like your best bet.
<sarnold> .. you coul probably throw it in a VM and use it real quick like..
<sarnold> .. and copy the configuration over, once it is generated. I'd bet it would mostly work.
<sarnold> but it might take longer than reading the docs and doing the config by hand
<cribbageSTARSHIP> sarnold: ya probably. Thanks anyhow
<tsukasa_> is something screwy going on with apt right now?
<tsukasa_> hash mismatch
<sarnold> tsukasa_: a few thoughts, first, are you using apt-cacher-ng? I've had hash mismatches with it before ..
<tsukasa_> sarnold: it's the linode mirror, was just wondering if it's an upstream issue or not
<sarnold> tsukasa_: with the 15.04 release today, perhaps the mirror you were using was in the middle of an update and had out-of-sync data; if it doesn't go away in five or ten minutes, please do report in #ubuntu-mirrors
<sarnold> .. they can sometimes re-poke specific mirrors to resync
<tsukas___> sarnold: sorry internet dropped. yeah i'll do that. it's been this way for the last 2.5 hours
<sarnold> tsukas___: ugh yeah that's too long; another option if it is under linode control is to ask in #linode on irc.oftc.net
<tsukas___> i'll check that out
<cribbageSTARSHIP> Can someone please help me with my samba config file? I've created it and can see my shares, but for some reason cannot edit anything, create anything, or delete anything. http://pastebin.com/KAvTE3DL
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: do you have any errors in the log file?
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: can the user running samba write to the selected log file?
<cribbageSTARSHIP> sarnold: nothing came up in testparm
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: the cranky old guy in me wonders about the space and ' characters in the share names..
<cribbageSTARSHIP> sarnold: ok ill stop the service change it and try again
<cribbageSTARSHIP> sarnold: i changed them to [will] [amy] [guest]. no dice i still cannot create edit or delete
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: dang.
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: sorry, if there's nothing in the logs i'm out of ideas
<cribbageSTARSHIP> sarnold: do i have to give samba permission itself?
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: I can't recall, it's been ages since I've touched it
<cribbageSTARSHIP> sarnold: how much damage would I do if I "sudo chmod 0777 -R /home" and "sudo chmod 0777 -R /media"?
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: too much :)
<sarnold> cribbageSTARSHIP: sorry, gotta run, good luck
<cribbageSTARSHIP> sarnold: thaks!
<xperia> hi all. i am trying to compile bind9 dns server from sources. after downloading the sources using apt-get sources and instaaling the new bind9 package however i can not start it. can anybody tell me the needed steps to recreate bind9 on a ubuntu server? i could no where find any helpfull infos related to this on the internet.
<faust> xperia: 1) why you need to build it from sources? 2) what does it mean that it does not start? 3) how did you build it?
<xperia> faust: after installing it i tried "sudo service bind9 start" but got the error message "bind9: unrecognized service"
<xperia> i need to patch bind9 to have more functionality like GeoDNS and such stuff!
<faust> xperia: I guess that the file "/etc/init.d/bind9" does not exists
<faust> how did you built/installed it?
<xperia> faust: well i did use the ubuntu provided way with "apt-get sources bind9" "apt-get build-dep bind9" "./configure" "make" "sudo checkinstall" "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<xperia> as you wrote however this does not install the /etc/intit.d files realted to this package. asking me now  how this can be achieved
<faust> ./configure+make is not "debian-way" really
<lordievader> Good morning.
<faust> xperia: you should use "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<faust> I mena
<xperia> faust: ahhh this does the magic then okey will try it.
<OpenTokix> xperia: Or you can use a modern dns-server like powerdns
<faust> apt-get source bind9; apt-get build-dep bind9; cd bind9-.../; fakeroot debian/rules binary; cd ../; dpkg -i ...
<xperia> OpenTokix: Thanks a lot for the Tip. Will look into it additional now too. I do agree that the People developing Bind are a little stubborn in my Opinion. Asked them to add some new Feature for a much more reliable and optimized Web Hosting Service that are needed but they refuse to improve it.
<OpenTokix> xperia: the thing is that bind is _very_ _very_ fast, and if you have very heavy dns-load, there isnt much of an option. - But if your load is less - you can do more in each request.
<OpenTokix> xperia: heavy dns-load is, requests in the 100k+/minute rates
<faust> or much less requests on small/cheap resources
<xperia> OpenTokix: hmm okey i understand that Load handling is a issues for a DNS Server but in my Opinion with such a load you will need to have a total different Server Topic Architecture. Handling such Loads with only one DNS Server in one Location i will never do or recommend.
<xperia> and exactly here actually bind9 fails.
<OpenTokix> xperia: If you are handling millions, 100k/s/server is not unresonable
<OpenTokix> s/s/m/
<faust> unless you want to buy hundreds of servers just to use them as DNS...I cannot imagine how many server you will need to run apache
<faust> :P
<OpenTokix> I ran a shop with 12k/req/min/dns - Ran it on two old machines - handling it just fine with bind9
<OpenTokix> That was for 3 billion requests/day
<OpenTokix> for the web-appliction
<xperia> OpenTokix: wooow congrats on this stats. i just maked the experience that per recently you need to have several DNS Servers around the Globe Running. So having just one DNS Server in one Location is no Option for me even if it handle requests much more efficient.
<OpenTokix> xperia: There is a huge difference between what you read on stackoverflow and webscale node.js-idiots - and real actual experience.
<faust> xperia: that is just amazon trying to sell more servers
<OpenTokix> xperia: What are you building? DNS-servers for yoru site or are you actually buillding a multicast resolver, like googles 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4 ?
<OpenTokix> or like opendns?
<OpenTokix> That is two different problems all together
<faust> inb4: I'm sysadmin of A-ROOT
<faust> :P
<OpenTokix> =)
<faust> (just to be clear: it was a joke)
<OpenTokix> What I am saying is, if you build it for yoru site - don't overcomplicate things.
<xperia> hmmm not sure about this. look if you want customers from all around the world visiting your Server as a example from Asia while you are in Europe then having a dns server including web hosting running there is beneficiary
<xperia> its just my experience
<OpenTokix> xperia: yes, but your clients will very seldom hit your dns-server
<OpenTokix> but their own isp-resolver that have your named cached
<OpenTokix> Like my site
<OpenTokix> ~3 billion requests/day - I had a 5 minute ttl (lowest alloweD) - and STILL I got only 24k/hits/minute
<OpenTokix> Thats 1/75th of the actual hits on my site
<OpenTokix> With a 5 minute ttl, - And I assume you will run a lot higher ttl than 5 minutes.
<xperia> wooowww impresive. i do have also a 5TTL
<OpenTokix> So I would say again: Do not overcomplicate things
<OpenTokix> And if you are seeing the dns-resolvation of your site is the problem - Look into a DNS-provider, that has built it (They are expensive over one million/req/month) - but it is still cheaper than building your own global dns-infrastructure with multicast
<OpenTokix> xperia: I would start by increasing that to atleast 30 minutes
<OpenTokix> unless you use the DNS for primary/backup-site failover?
<xperia> OpenTokix: well okey i see that one dns can do the job but at least you will want to have a second dns server at least for emergency and load balancing or not ? yes here it beginns also. with such a load i will get very nervous about primary/backup site Failover. even with 5TTL the dns will still serve the dead IP. I just dont like imperfect solutions architecture.
<OpenTokix> xperia: yes, you need two dns-servers
<OpenTokix> xperia: you do not load balance two servers behind a ip, you have one dns-server on one ip  and another on a another ip - your clients handle the "load balancing" themselfs
<OpenTokix> ie. if server1 dont anawer, they will talk to server1
<OpenTokix> ie. if server1 dont anawer, they will talk to server2
<xperia> OpenTokix: ahh yeah i also thinked about this solution but the problem here is that at the end you will have Visitors from Asia landing on Webservers located in Europe and Visitors in Europe landing on Webservers in Asia. My Actual Situation at the moment. Very Bad.
<xperia> You will want to send the Visitors from Europe to WebServers in Europe and Asian Visitors to Asian Weservers all this Functionallity is missing in Bind9. No GeoDNS no FailOver ... Realy Bad.
<OpenTokix> xperia: yes, that is super easy to do in powerdns
<OpenTokix> xperia: and a hassle in bind9 =)
<OpenTokix> I did that in powerdns
<OpenTokix> How much traffic do you have?
<xperia> OpenTokix: good that we agree :-) i will just patch now bind9 with geodns functionallity code from here http://www.caraytech.com/geodns/ with the howto steps from faust. it compiled fine actually.
<OpenTokix> good luck
<faust> that is not a really "clean" build
<faust> but it will work
<faust> you should probably update versions and dep
<faust> but if you are not going to redistribute it you may not worry
<xperia> OpenTokix: i dont have such a big traffic like you but i have around 100'000 Hits per Day from all around the World.
<xperia> OpenTokix: faust: ohh woow i just studied the BIND9 Sources and was very surprised to see that BIND9 has allready GEO IP Code in it. Did you know that no Patching actually is needed anymore to have GEO IP in BIND9, i mysefl was not aware of it.
<xperia> see this link here => https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-01149/0/Using-the-GeoIP-Features-in-BIND-9.10.html
<xperia> i do think however that the provided ubuntu packages are build without geoip functionallity as this need to be enabled explicit. joining #bind9
<xperia> mean #bind
<xperia> the installed BIND9 Package on the Ubuntu Server from the default Package Repo has by default enabled GEO IP. I am saved he he he. Well Done People. No need for Recompile for me just reconfiguting of Bind is needed. mmmmhh feels great !
<OpenTokix> xperia: amazing - I dont run any dns:es anymore - but thanks for info
<Tsterxer> Hi
<Tsterxer> I struggle install ubuntu server..
<Tsterxer> Is it correct to first setup and then intall?
<Tsterxer> install*
<Atlas1337> I need help forwarding a port
<OpenTokix> Fwd: Port of Amsterdam.pdf
<Atlas1337> forwarding a port with iptables
<pmatulis> OpenTokix: have you done any research yet?
<pmatulis> woops, meant for Atlas1337
<Atlas1337> I uninstalled ubuntu
<Guest36029> can anyone ... help me how to set permission for apache
<pmatulis> Guest36029: have you done any research yet?
<darius93> do anyone know why i get an error when trying to use a kickstart file? It says it cant be downloaded but the url works, and the error is blank
<cubb> Why is cd not working? http://d.pr/i/17xJ1
<sarnold> it did
<sarnold> it didn't print any error messages
<sarnold> run 'pwd' to see your current working directory
<cubb> oh yeah, it did change directory
<cubb> fuck me, I'm an idiot
<lordievader> A shell which displays the pwd is nice ;)
<rberg> yeah I kind of sounds like your .bashrc is missing PS1
<sarnold> .. or someone got tired of the directory names and set PS1 to '\$ ' to get the old simple prompt back :) heh
<cubb> http://d.pr/i/dT3q but http://d.pr/i/1ipgm
<cubb> when I run start_dst.sh
<cubb> which contains: screen -S "DST Server" dontstarve_dedicated_server_nullrenderer
<halvors> Hi. IPv6 is somehow not working on Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS. I'm trying to lease a IPv6 address with "dhclient -6 -v" and getting this error: "Can't set SO_REUSEPORT option on dhcp socket: Protocol not available"
<sarnold> halvors: interesting.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/1184099
<halvors> sarnold: I've seen that. But nothing about how to fix this issue...
<halvors> sarnold: Sounds to me like IPv6 is non existing on my system somehow :(
<sarnold> much more informative https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1005814
<halvors> Nobody knows how to correct this issue?
<sarnold> halvors: you may have some success ifyou can restrict it to binding to a specific interface
<halvors> sarnold: Tried "dhclient -6 eth0" doesn't help :(
#ubuntu-server 2015-04-25
<xenon_pi> i hav installed CppCMS. now, how to use it???
<lordievader> Good morning.
<_2_rosa> hola
<vishnu_> hi can anyone help me set permission
<DietDrK> Why can i get "date | sendmail -v me@gmail.com" to work but not "sendmail -v me@gmail.com" ?
<devster31> hi, is it possible to pipe a command to sed? what I'm trying to do is finding the path of an executable and substitute it into a file, something like which zip | sed -i "s/path=' '/path='whatever the result of which zip'/" filename
<nszceta_> ubuntu@ip-10-0-2-100:~$ update-rc.d uat-emperor defaults
<nszceta_> error: unable to read /etc/init.d/uat-emperor at /usr/sbin/update-rc.d line 176.
<nszceta_> what do
<bekks> nszceta_: Does that file exist?
<nszceta_> got bigger problems now. does upstart convert a source file into a sysv init file?
<nszceta_> because I can't figure out how to start a service I wrote in upstart syntax
<nszceta_> I usually deal with systemd, this is all really strange to me
<devster31> I don't think upstart relies on update-rc.d
<bekks> nszceta_: upstart does not convert anything.
<bekks> !upstart | nszceta_
<ubottu> nszceta_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nszceta_> nevermind, I ended up creating a SysV init script and everything is dandy
<lunaphyte> hi.  i've just done a do-release-upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04, and at the last step of the upgrade process, when it reboots, the reboot fails
<Patrickdk> :(
<lunaphyte> http://dpaste.com/3XG2Z3A
<lunaphyte> yeah
<Patrickdk> sounds like upstart -> systemd fail
<lunaphyte> that was the feeling i had, yeah
<Patrickdk> no idea, I only run the lts releases normally
<lunaphyte> init 6 doesn't work either
<Patrickdk> expected
<lunaphyte> yeah
<lunaphyte> what other ways can i reboot, aside from pulling the plug?
<Patrickdk> I can't think of any myself
<Patrickdk> so much for QA
<lunaphyte> ubuntu has been bumming me out more frequently lately
<lunaphyte>  >systemctl reboot
<lunaphyte> Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted
<Patrickdk> yep, I think it's time for me to move on, given how the last two releases have gone, I have no hope for 16.04
<cribbageSTARSHIP> Can someone tell me if this rsync crontab is right "0 0 * * Mon rsync -avucz --update --progress --human-readable /media/osstorage/ /media/osbunker"? I just want to update changes to my file server mondays at midnight
<Cuken> Does anyone have a few to try and walk me through extending my LVM partitions across three new disks. I'm not able to get any of the commands to work from the forum posts I'm reading
<Patrickdk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cuken> What partition table should I use for a 3tb hard drive that I'm going to extend the LVM volume onto?
<Patrickdk> well, you have two options
<Patrickdk> gpt, or none
<cribbageSTARSHIP> http://pastebin.com/HRbv7vSL If anyone has a chance, can you please look at my auto rsync crontab? just want to make sure this code is right so i dont mess up my system.
<Cuken> That fixed it Patrickdk, moving it to GPT allowed me to add it
<Cuken> If you use the guided partition step in the ubuntu setup, and you have it do the LVM, does it install the OS on the LVM?
#ubuntu-server 2015-04-26
<noidea> how to i export files i "find"
<noidea> to a file... sorry for that multiple lines
<noidea> oh sorry, and every find is printer on a new line
<hhee> guys, hi. how ca i check which directory take the place on my hdd?
<hhee> can*
<devster31> what do you mean?
<hhee> devster31: size of folders across all file system
<hhee> not one folder, but all of them
<lordievader> hhee: du?
<teward> hhee: du.   or du -h   (for human readable size values)
<Seveas> hhee: if you have a gui on there: baobab
<devster31> hhee ncdu if you want has a ncurses interface
<devster31> quite easy to use
<Seveas> devster31: ooh, TIL. Thanks!
<hhee> devster31:  lordievader: teward: Seveas: tnx guys
<devster31> how can I see under which group a process is run?
<Seveas> devster31: cat /proc/$pid/status
<devster31> thanks
<Seveas> see man proc for details
<devster31> what can I use to set umask for a user using a single line command?
<Seveas> umask isn't a property of a user. It's a property of a session.
<devster31> oh, so I could (umask 002 && cmd)?
<Seveas> sure
<CiPi>  kernel   = 2.6.26-2-amd64 #1 SMP Wed Aug 19 22:33:18 UTC 2009 GNU/Linux
<CiPi>  distrib  = 5.0.9
<CiPi>  uptime   = 22:37:22 up 1713 days,  3:43,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<bekks> CiPi: Please pull the network cable :)
<Seveas> CiPi: that server is by now so vulnerable, the only appropriate description for it is 'liability'.
<Patrickdk> Seveas, not likely, depends on if it has external access
#ubuntu-server 2016-04-25
<teward> sarnold: ping, if you're around
<teward> if not i'll catch you sometime tomorrow
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<NetworkingPro> Anyone recommend an easy to install and light weight mail server?
<vbotka> NetworkingPro, my choice has always been postfix.
 * NetworkingPro googles how to install postfix on ubuntu 14.04
<vbotka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<NetworkingPro> thx vbotka
<rbasak> kickinz1: do you want to still be in the server team IRC meeting chairing rota? Or shall I remove you?
<rbasak> (I'd like to take a swap day tomorrow and you're next on the list)
<rbasak> kickinz1: so a second question if you'd like to remain: mind swapping with me tomorrow please? :)
<stephank> Is there something holding back EC2 images for 16.04?
<stephank> Or is there a discussion, or issue I can subscribe to? :)
<wisur> Anyone know when Xenial will be availible as AWS AMI?
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: ^
<jayjo> is it possible to use PAM if I have users that don't have passwords. Can I establish passwords for the users without being root?
<jayjo> ls -l /etc/shadow
<jayjo> sorry!
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: so a few bugs AFAICS. http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/ still refers to "DEVELOPMENT". https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ doesn't list any EC2 images for Xenial.
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: wisur: There are some non-technical blockers on EC2 images for xenial; we'll deliver images there as soon as we can. :)
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: Good spot on the DEVELOPMENT thing; I'll file a bug. :)
<rbasak> stephank: ^
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: it might be an idea to file a "Xenial images not available on EC2" bug as well perhaps? Then I can point people asking to that bug, and users can subscribe so they know when it's fixed.
<teward> ^ that
<teward> i was about to poke and ask if there was such a bug :P
<teward> (#ubuntu had this question too)
<teward> rodlogic: ^
<teward> (crosschannel ping)
<linuxmint> Hello, wget is not working. Error: Cannot write to '1WlAUJo’ (Success).
<linuxmint> How can I join ##ubuntu. NickServ says channel is invite only.
<teward> linuxmint: channel is #ubuntu
<teward> not ##ubuntu
<teward> linuxmint: but if you're on Mint, you are in the wrong channels
<linuxmint> teward: thanks, but /join #ubuntu says I am banned.
<linuxmint> Is there a process to correct this?
<linuxmint> (it's for my ubuntu machine.
<linuxmint> ).
<hateball> !ban | linuxmint
<ubottu> linuxmint: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<linuxmint> Basically, re wget error.
<linuxmint> ubuntulog: k, thanks.
<linuxmint> not sure what hateball's comment means, sorry?
<hateball> I'm not sure what is unclear, " If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops "
<linuxmint> hateball: thanks, done.
<linuxmint> Pretty quiet channel though.
<Odd_Bloke> linuxmint: I suspect that 'linuxmint' is a default username on Linux Mint; as #ubuntu is not intended to answer Mint questions, the default user has probably been banned. :)
<linuxmint> Odd_Bloke: yes, I suspect that.
<linuxmint> I suppose I could ask Mint channel re this wget error: Cannot write to
<linuxmint> Eventhough it's on an Ubuntu machine.
<rbasak> So one Mint user does something bad, gets banned, and all Mint users can't get on IRC channels by default? That sounds like a crazy default!
<teward> rbasak: heh
<linuxmint> rbasak: hmm
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: I don't know for sure, but it sounds like a thing that could have happened. :p
<jayjo> Is there a way to give a user a password without giving priveleges with that password?
<linuxmint> I'll see if I can fix it. I left a message on #ubuntu-ops. Pretty quiet, so might take some time.
<Odd_Bloke> jayjo: What do you mean by "priveleges"?
<rbasak> linuxmint: change your nick to something less generic maybe? :)
<jayjo> not completely sure - I just need the user to have a password for PAM authentication, but I don't wan that password to provide them with any additional priveleges/resources
<rbasak> jayjo: ah. You can use PAM to do that, yes.
<rbasak> If the thing authenticating uses PAM, your ability to customise that is pretty much entirely the point of PAM.
<rbasak> Find a replacement auth module you want to use instead of pam_unix.
<jayjo> I just want to make sure if I add a password to an account there is no additional default behavior granted to the user
<jayjo> like sudo priveleges etc. just being cautious
<rbasak> Oh
<jayjo> or it won't allow them to ssh without keys or something like this, will it?
<rbasak> If you're worried about that sort of thing, then don't give the user a Unix account at all.
<rbasak> For ssh, you can configure ssh to require both a key and PAM if you wish. By default it'll do one or the other.
<rbasak> http://www.justgohome.co.uk/blog/2013/07/better-two-factor-ssh-authentication-on-ubuntu.html
<Guest93068> rbasak: Hmm, seem to be #ubuntu now with a different username.
<Guest93068> test
<Guest93068> k1l just banned me from #ubuntu, thinking I'm evading channel rules as Mint user?
<teward> Guest93068: then you need to go to #ubuntu-ops
<teward> and discuss with them
<teward> because that's outside our ability to help
<Guest93068> teward: ok. I have tried, but no answer. Guess I'll have to delay the wget install for a few days.
<TJ-> Guest93068: read your dpaste; it tells you the problem  "1WlAUJo: Read-only file system"
<wisur> Thanks Odd_Bloke :)
<rbasak> smoser: I'm planning on taking a swap day tomorrow. After kickinz1 you're next on the list to chair. Do you mind swapping, please?
<rbasak> (since I was supposed to chair)
<rbasak> The IRC meeting is what I'm talking about. Sorry for the total lack of context!
<smoser> rbasak, i suppose you should be allowed to take a day off. but i really think its irresponsible of you. ;)
<lynxman> smoser: he's taking a day off? your iron grip is becoming softer? :D
<smoser> GET BACK TO WORK LYNXMAN!
<lynxman> smoser: yes sir! (he's still got it!)
 * patdk-wk_ bets bribes would work
<rbasak> smoser: I'll take that as a yes. Thanks :)
<ranjibd> hello folks, anyone happens to know when xenial AMI images will be available on AWS ?
<rcj> ranjibd, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2016-April/007098.html
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761031/ubuntu-server-16-04-installs-on-sdc-but-fails-to-boot
<jcastro> any help on this question would be much appreciated!
<ranjibd> rcj, thanks. fingers crossed :-)
<jayjo> Is there a way to get the contents of a screen buffer to a file?
<jayjo> I have a lot of output that I want to capture, but I can't scroll therough the screen manually (with ctrl+a esc)
<jayjo> I did hardcopy -h <filename> but it is not the whole file
<sarnold> jayjo: looks like there's commands to write the pastebuffer to a file
<sarnold> jayjo: and g and G look like they can move to the front and end of the window
<rharper> jayjo: I really like byobu for that (shift-F7) opens a new window with the contents of the window scroll buffer
<DirtyCajun> im having issues with my ubuntu-vm-builder. its building it properly... but not adding it to my qemu:///system
<seven-dev> Hello, I'm having a problem with ssh can someone help me please?
<ikonia> why don't you just state your problem
<seven-dev> hum ok :P
<seven-dev> I was trying to setup an ssh server on ubuntu server and I was having some problems because I thought the service was called sshd.service
<seven-dev> and I would enable it and get a weird error saying it failed because the symbolic link has too many erros
<seven-dev> errors*
<seven-dev> too many levels* sorry
<ikonia> seven-dev: what version of ubuntu are you using
<seven-dev> 16.04
<ikonia> seven-dev: so that comes with ssh installed by default
<seven-dev> now I have the service enabled but I can't disable passwordauthentication
<ikonia> look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<seven-dev> does it? I'm pretty sure I didn't select it
<seven-dev> i did look at that and changed it
<ikonia> it's part of the default build I believe
<ikonia> (I could be wrong)
<seven-dev> then reloaded the service but it still allows me to connect with a password
<seven-dev> maybe it is but I still had that problem :P
<maswan> did you remember to remove the leading "#" in "#PasswordAuthentication no"?
<seven-dev> yes
<seven-dev> oh wait
<seven-dev> oh yes i did sorry
<seven-dev> (I thought i had put yes, but i did put no)
<seven-dev> any idea about what the problem might be?
<maswan> That change works for me, but I haven't gotten around to 16.04 on the server side yet
<seven-dev> to restart the service I did: sudo service ssh restart
<seven-dev> (I'm still trying to understand ubuntu, I come from arch) I also did: service ssh restart, systemctl restart ssh
<seven-dev> and the same with sudo and sshd instead, nothing disabled the password
<seven-dev> btw another question, do I use service or systemctl to manage services? What's the difference between them?
<ikonia> systemctl for systemd
<seven-dev> hmm but I have both
<ikonia> you don't you have systemd
<seven-dev> I think this version of ubuntu doesnt have upstart but service seems to (not) work the same as systemctl
<ikonia> there are some legacy system V / upstart scripts that are wrapped in systemd as I recall
<sdeziel> service is the generic wrapper that should work for system V/upstart/systemd
<seven-dev> oh ok that makes sense ty
<sdeziel> seven-dev: can you paste sshd -T?
<sarnold> I think upstart is still installed because desktop stuff still uses upstart session management
<seven-dev> sdeziel: ok, I just restarted it, 1 sec
<sarnold> sdeziel: oh that's cool! thanks
<seven-dev> is this the same?: "systemctl status ssh" and "systemctl status sshd"
<seven-dev> sdeziel: It says "could not load host key"
<sdeziel> seven-dev: on Ubuntu, the service is named "ssh"
<sdeziel> seven-dev: you need to run it as root/sudo
<seven-dev> yeah, I was just asking because they give me the same output
<seven-dev> ah ok sorry
<sdeziel> odd, here "systemctl status sshd" gives https://paste.ubuntu.com/16054989/
<sarnold> odd, I get same output for both ssh and sshd
<sarnold> lets try updating and try again :)
<sdeziel> I vaguely remember having both working
<tarpman> ssh.service contains Alias=sshd.service
<sdeziel> hmm both work on my servers but not on my laptop
<seven-dev> sdeziel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16055009/
<seven-dev> oh you think maybe this is happening because I have the server running in root and my user?
<seven-dev> not sure if i do, just an idea
<seven-dev> eh, didnt work, still allows me to login
<seven-dev> with a password
<sarnold> so, uh, this is going to show more ignorance than I usually like to show..
<seven-dev> tarpman: oh ok so they're the same
<sdeziel> seven-dev: I have ChallengeResponseAuthentication set to no here
<seven-dev> hm let me try
<seven-dev> I did that o purpose
<seven-dev> 1 sec
<sarnold> when sshd_config has usepam yes -- does sshd then use the /etc/pam.d/sshd file for e.g. password authentication too? mine at least include's common-auth, which uses pam_unix ..
<seven-dev> sdeziel: oh ok I think it worked
<seven-dev> but why didn't it work before
<sdeziel> sarnold answered that ^
<seven-dev> what is pam sorry?
<sarnold> pluggable authentication modules
<sarnold> they let you configure your services to require different kinds of authentication or authorization checks, handle sessions, update passwords, etc..
<seven-dev> oh okok
<sdeziel> hmm, UsePAM: "Because PAM challenge-response authentication usually serves an equivalent role to password authentication, you should disable either PasswordAuthentication or ChallengeResponseAuthentication."
<sarnold> the config files in /etc/pam.d/* are used by services to describe which modules to use, with which parameters, when users log in or change passwords
<sdeziel> so it's "either or" which leaves me wondering why you needed to disable both
<seven-dev> so if I wanted to setup two step auth I would need a PAM, right?
<sdeziel> seven-dev: not required IIRC
<sarnold> seven-dev: that's usually how it is done, ye, see the libpam-duo package for one example
<seven-dev> uhm
<sdeziel> seven-dev: what I do is simply use "AuthenticationMethods publickey,password" and "PasswordAuthentication yes"
<sdeziel> this way, no additional lib/configuration is needed but both key and passwords are required
<sdeziel> this also has the advantage that you can put it in some Match blocks
<sarnold> oo
<seven-dev> you can have a key with a password right?
<seven-dev> with those settings
<sdeziel> seven-dev: the password *on the* key is not considered a 2nd factor
<seven-dev> ok found this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell#Two-factor_authentication_and_public_keys
<seven-dev> sdeziel: Yeah I know I was just checking
<sdeziel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16055152/ => TFA for sudoers
<seven-dev> I meant a cellphone key
<sdeziel> then libpam-duo is probably a good idea
<seven-dev> ok ty
<seven-dev> I'll try that later ty :)
<sdeziel> you are welcome
<DirtyCajun> ok. i have figured out that it just doesnt show until active the first time. which is odd but whawtever. side note. it builds for eth0 but my vm's all get ens# is there a way to specify?
<heydrick> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ is missing Xenial images, where should I report that?
<rcj> heydrick, known issue https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2016-April/007098.html but we'll get a bug link on that page
<sdeziel> DirtyCajun: as a workaround you can pass net.ifnames=0 to the kernel boot command
<DirtyCajun> that will only give it an ens0 tho right?
<DirtyCajun> it still wont change it to eth0
<sdeziel> DirtyCajun: this will prevent the rename from eth0 to ensX
<DirtyCajun> oh!. ok. why does it do that btw? i understand the meaningful naming change but its a vm....
<sdeziel> those are supposedly stable/predictable names
<DirtyCajun> i guess i mean why doesnt ubuntu-vm-builder correct/accomodate for that
<showaz> Where can I find a map of all public references to the similarity (SitteMap Tree) http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ and https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe.html ?
<sdeziel> but they are quite annoying since your NIC name then depends on the PCI ordering which tends to be changing quite easily with VMs
<sdeziel> DirtyCajun: I think that official cloud image use the net.ifnames=0 workaround. Maybe ubuntu-vm-builder could do the same
<rcj> sdeziel, cloud images do not use net.ifnames=0, cloud-init is enabled to use the new systemd "predictable network interface names"
<sdeziel> rcj: oh, thanks didn't know that
<DirtyCajun> i just want to find a way to utelize the predictable name instead of bootlegging it
<rcj> sdeziel, we are avoiding turning back to net.ifnames=0. the cloud and server images use the systemd network names in xenial
<sdeziel> rcj: I'm glad that cloud-init properly supports this now. It's unfortunately not the case for every packages (LP: #1541678)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541678 in vlan (Ubuntu) "if-post-down.d/vlan and if-pre-up.d/vlan should support en* interfaces" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541678
<rcj> sdeziel, it is unfortunate that the experience isn't 100%, it is a big change.  And net.ifnames=0 can provide temporary relief, I just wouldn't want people to make that a default tuning.
<sdeziel> rcj: understood
<sdeziel> DirtyCajun: I cannot find a bug report about this on ubuntu-vm-builder. You might want to report it
<DirtyCajun> on it.
<DirtyCajun> looks like with virtio_net enabled it establishes them as "Names incorporating Firmware/BIOS provided PCI Express hotplug slot index numbers"
<DirtyCajun> which give the ens prefix
<DirtyCajun> i dont report bugs often... what do i need to add to this
<DirtyCajun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-vm-builder/+bug/1574843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574843 in ubuntu-vm-builder (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu-VM-Builder Doesnt accomodate for Meaningful Naming" [Undecided,New]
<rodlogic> Does anyone know how do I create an EC2 AMI from a 'Cloud Image/EC2 tarball' I found in http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/release/?
<gaughen> rodlogic, We are expecting to have the official cloud image in ec2 later this week - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2016-April/007098.html
<gaughen> rodlogic, not sure what was driving your question about creating an ami, but wanted to make sure you knew the official images were coming soon.
<rodlogic> gaughen: great! Yes, I was trying to get Xenial into EC2 on my own so your ping is fantastic
<rodlogic> I will make do with 14.04 for now and wait until next week
<gaughen> awesome rodlogic!
<heydrick> radlogic: i've been using the xenial daily AMIs
<DirtyCajun> is there a way to name the qcow2 file
<DirtyCajun> as opposed to it being named tmprandomcrap.qcow2
<blizzow> Is the ubuntu server installer where the loss of UTC timezone selection happened or is that an upstream change in Debian?
<jamespage> zul, hallyn. rharper: hey - just had a chat with someone who's trying to use the numa features of openstack with libvirt/kvm
<rharper> jamespage: howdy!
<jamespage> our packages are building with libnuma-dev (which enabled one numa feature) but not numad, which I think is disabling use of numad to manage CPU placement dynamically
<jamespage> rharper, hey!
<rharper> numad is not included in ubuntu at this time IIRC
<jamespage> erm
<rharper> we've discussed whether we should have something like that
<rharper> numad is a perl script that calls the page migration code periodically
<jamespage> rharper, is in universe...
<rharper> it's avail in Fedora
<rharper> ah, cool
<jamespage> rharper, well I guess this is a little late for 16.04...
<jamespage> rharper, I asked him to raise a bug so we can track it...
<hallyn> sounds ogod, yeah i see it in universe
 * hallyn fetches
<rharper> is there an issue with it ?
 * hallyn leaves it to sarnold to puke all over it :)
<hallyn> not a perl script
<rharper> it's "graduated"
<hallyn> well at least it graduated to plain c
<rharper> c seems like overkill for this
<hallyn> 2500 lines
<hallyn> i think i agree
<hallyn> maybe they did it so they could attach file caps or make it setuid
<rharper> jamespage: I'd definitely be interested in the details;  libvirt itself will do the initial placement and confinement w.r.t affininty and cpusets;  numad is about periodically kicking the kernel to do page migration;
<jamespage> rharper, ok lets see what he shows up with for things that don't work without numad
<rharper> yeah, can't think of what would block numad from working
<rharper> it;'s sorta process agnostic
<hallyn> wonder how much overhead it introduces
<rharper> which part
<rharper> numad or page migration
<hallyn> numad
<hallyn> running with -i 15
<rharper> the real question (which always comes up) is why isn;'t the existing in-kernel page migration code good enough
<hallyn> good q
<rharper> in addition to strategies (process migration vs. page migration to process)
<hallyn> really based on the name i'd have expected this to be like the balancing thread in lxd,
<rharper> and the impact on things like THP
<hallyn> which re-balances contianers based on their limits as cpus are hotplugged
<hallyn> but i guess not
<rharper> and the heuristics on knowing how long and where the processes will run
<rharper> looking at the code; they have rudimentary "Detection" of kvm processes with notes that things like io-threads may confuse it
<hallyn> yeah, i don't see this passing MIR muster
<DirtyCajun> i havent found even the slightest anything on the webz about the naming of the qcow2 file thats created.
<hallyn>     // FIXME: someday figure out some better way to do this...
<rharper> right
<hallyn> all right, let's see waht kind of justification they come up with :)  thx
<rharper> numad also provides a pre-placement advice service that can be queried by various job
<rharper> management systems to provide assistance with the initial binding of CPU and memory resources for
<rharper> their processes. This pre-placement advice is available regardless of whether numad is running as
<rharper> an executable or a service
<rharper> that looks like what openstack might be interested in
<jamespage> hallyn, rharper; tbh this may be a red-herring
<rharper> jamespage: ^^
<rharper> if the "nova scheduler" is asking for some numa data via numad
<jamespage> rharper, hmm - looking
<rharper> but not clear to me how we build qemu would affect this
<rharper> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/pdf/Performance_Tuning_Guide/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux-7-Performance_Tuning_Guide-en-US.pdf
<rharper> jamespage: quote from that document
<sarnold> gah I thought I gave feedback already on terrible user-space "kick the kernel to migrate pages" crap
<jamespage> rharper, so numad appears to be used when the 'auto' value is provide in the xml for numa placement
<rharper> but that's never worked for us ?
<jamespage> rharper, I can't find use of that in the nova codebase
<rharper> or folk have been adding it on ?
<sarnold> if the kernel isn't doing migration enough/correctely etc it'd be far better to file kernel bugs and get it _fixed_
<rharper> jamespage: then indirectly via libvirt calls ?
<hallyn> sarnold: :)
<jamespage> rharper, so i suspect this might be a ERRENDUSER but lets see
<rharper> sarnold: indeed
<hallyn> exactly what rharper was saying earlier
<rharper> it's a tricky beast
<jamespage> rharper, hallyn: suggest we wait for the bug and see
<hallyn> yup
<rharper> jamespage: cool
<Edgan> Are we not getting AMIs still 16.04.1?
<teward> Edgan: patience
<teward> they'll be ready as soon as they will be ready
<teward> no sooner (sorry, no timelines)
<Edgan> teward: I am advanced enough to make my own. I guess I should then.
#ubuntu-server 2016-04-26
<sarnold> rbasak: hello :) is 1574458 something you'd fix up?
<El_Presidente> hi, i have a question about a linux raid. if i have two hdds with different sizes can i still create an md0 if i match it the smallest hdd?
<rbasak> sarnold: I'll ask upstream to look at it, thanks.
<zzebster> Hi I could do with some help with a preseed issue. I have configured the apt-setup/security_protocol to https and this is correctly set during the installation but when it added to the target os sorces.list it is set to http. the trusty and trusty-updates are added correctly with https. Any one know how to make it add it to the sources.list with the correct https protocol?
<Ox032F> I'm trying to update from 14.04 to 16.04 but I get a lot of "/usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: 1: /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: /sbin/runlevel: not found" and systemd is not installed, what can I do?
<Ox032F> is it even possible to upgrade a virtual-server?
<Ox032F> or do I need to stick to the original release?
<dasjoe> Upgrading from 14.04 will be supported once 16.04.1 is released, which is scheduled for July 21st
<karstensrage> ok got the credential provider to work, apparently you have to compile it 64 bit and copy it to System32
<karstensrage> the project defaults to compiling for 32 bit and its never mentioned anywhere
<karstensrage> i think one of the reasons windows is such a baffling ordeal is its so non-intuitive
<karstensrage> of course 64 bit stuff goes in System32
<karstensrage> oops
<karstensrage> wrong -server channel
<sarnold> rbasak: thanks -- but I thought -we- were apport hook upstream?
<mdeslaur> sarnold: we're apport upstream, but the package may ship an apport hook
<mdeslaur> the apport hook may be provided from upstream
<mdeslaur> though in this case it looks like something we ship and not upstream
<mdeslaur> sarnold: oh, which is exactly what you said
<mdeslaur> sarnold: never mind me, sometimes I ramble
<TJ-> the recent 15.10 php5 ... ubuntu3.2 is apparently causing an OOM with SOAP requests, who deals with that?
<sarnold> mdeslaur: interesting, I didn't know that 'upstreams' were ever involved in the apport hooks.. well, apart perhaps from canonical-driven things, like apparmor apport hooks ..
<mdeslaur> TJ-: file a bug and point me to it please
<TJ-> mdeslaur: bug 1575298   I asked the reporter to add specific info to it, he told me one of his colleagues had traced the fault in the source.
<ubottu> bug 1575298 in php5 (Ubuntu) "php5 5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 SOAP Out Of Memory (OOM)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575298
<opwallin> does anyone idea why postfix want use 25 port and not 587 ?
<nacc> opwallin: that's the default smtp port, iirc (meaning you didn't modify your postfix configuration?)
<opwallin> yes i have may of them ... :)
<nacc> opwallin: it's been a while since i messed with a postfix configuration, but i believe the port is managed by /etc/postfix/master.cf
<nacc> opwallin: and by default the entry is just "smtp" which means port 25
<sarnold> .. wouldn't 587 be used by MUAs?
<opwallin> if i remove all of smtp no happends
<opwallin> nothing happends ...
<nacc> opwallin: i don't know what you mean; you'd have to add a new entry to get it
<nacc> opwallin: and iirc, 587 is the same as "submission"
<nacc> sarnold: it might be, but my most common interaction with this question is ISPs blocking port 25 :)
<mdeslaur> TJ-: oh, I see the problem...I'll have a php5 package to test in the security team ppa in a few minutes
<opwallin> Failed to start submission.service: Unit submission.service not found.
<opwallin> loaded not-found, actvie: inactive (dead)
<TJ-> mdeslaur: you're a star... I think the user will be pleased
<nacc> opwallin: apologies, had an internet hiccup at home; was that directed at me? submission is in /etc/postfix/master.cf, it's not its own service (iirc)
<opwallin> mmmh ok i'll check it
<opwallin> how to increase debug logs in postfix ?
<opwallin> probably i will found it somehow ..
<jamespage> smoser, hey - can you help gsamfira with his maas/curtin issue? I'm do mim atm
<jamespage> doing
<jamespage> smoser, https://screencloud.net/v/6G34 does that look familiar?
<smoser> jamespage, looking
<dgsdfgfdgsdf> anyone try conjure-up?
<ubuoneubu> ciao a tutti
<ubuoneubu> posso chiedere info generali su ubuntu server?
<tarpman> ubuoneubu: hello, please ask in #ubuntu-it
<danawar> Hey Ubuntu Server how can i install a package without upgrade packages that have upgrades available i want to install kodi but not install the latest samba update.
<bekks> danawar: sudp apt install kodi
<danawar> http://pastebin.com/7SfyfWSN
<tarpman> danawar: maybe - apt install kodi libsmbclient=<samba version you currently have installed>
<tarpman> danawar: or pin libsmbclient
<tarpman> danawar: why don't you want to update samba?
<tarpman> pardon me, pin samba, not pin libsmbclient
<danawar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1572301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572301 in samba (Ubuntu) "Regression with 4.3.8 upgrade, Mac OS X machines can't connect" [High,Confirmed]
<danawar> How do i pin samba?
<teward> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tarpman> sudo apt-mark hold samba
<tarpman> and teward's link
<danawar> http://pastebin.com/AGqGFiy3
<danawar> Any more suggestions regarding the paste above?
<tarpman> danawar: I still think the easiest is the very first thing I suggested: apt install kodi libsmbclient=<samba version you currently have installed>
<tarpman> danawar: otherwise you probably are going to end up having to pin all those samba packages (including libsmbclient) otherwise apt will keep trying to upgrade them
<danawar> Thanks tarpman that worked a treat!
<opwallin> qmgr[10718]: warning: connect to transport private/submission: No such file or directory
<opwallin> i think port 587 is ok, it's open and owned by postfix
<opwallin> but still, somethig prevent to select submission transport even order to do that cf file
#ubuntu-server 2016-04-27
<xpistos> Hey everyone. I was wondering. I setup a samba share on a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 server but when I try to connect from windows it is slapping a domain on my user, what should I be putting there?
<xpistos> the share shows up but I can authenticate
<xpistos> I'm really new to using samba so I added the share like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16072871/
<xpistos> I can't authenticate. Sorry.
<zorbs> Is there anything I need to know that possibly the interwebs isn't telling me about changing an ip on eth0? I have an Ubuntu-Server running LAMP on my network. It was on a dhcp and I've released the ip through ifconfig and put in the new static ip address, netmask and broadcast as well as adding those arguments to /etc/network/interfaces and restarted as well as a reboot to test if it
<zorbs> stuck... does anyone have any input on this?
<sarnold> your first message was cut off at "to test if it"
<zorbs> sorry
<zorbs> to test if it stuck, does anyone have any input on this?......
<sarnold> oh! hah
<zorbs> :P
<sarnold> I expected to see a problem of some sort in there..
<sarnold> so, uh, did it work? :)
<zorbs> I'm currently waiting on connectivity from a router/demarc.
<zorbs> but hypothetically speaking, should i have anything to worry about besides those?
<sarnold> so long as you've modified /etc/network/interfaces, that should take care of just about anything
<sarnold> (granted, sometimes people may put a dhcp-assigned address into a configuration file.. but those people are living in a state of sin)
<zorbs> I've got mapped ip's in this situation.
<patdk-lap> what is a *mapped* ip?
<zorbs> 1-1 ip mapping; a public address to a private address.
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> that is called nat, not mapping
<zorbs> ok heh.
<patdk-lap> but that still has nothing at all to do with this
<zorbs> patdk-lap: thanks for disparaging that.
<zorbs> I was about to elaborate, sarnold, I'm going to be dealing with nat/pat as well.
<sarnold> zorbs: that's alright, that's quite common :)
 * zorbs chuckles
<patdk-lap> ya, interfaces file doesn't care about any of that
<patdk-lap> that is all firewall stuff
<zorbs> I've got the rules for it set so it should be all right.
<arrrghhh> hey all.  I replaced a hdd in a mdadm raid1 array, and forgot to fail the old disk first
<arrrghhh> of course upon boot, I get an error but I can skip it since the raid array is just for data, not /boot or anything essential
<arrrghhh> what can I do now to get mdadm to come back up and start rebuilding the array with the new disk?
<huwjr> hia I ssh tunnel my mysql connection to the host and thus use “localhost”
<huwjr> however, since yesterday, on one host it tries to connect to 127.0.0.1 instead
<huwjr> and won’t connect, obviously :p wtf
<louisdk> I'm about to upgrade a virtual Ubuntu server from 14.04 to 16.04. I had to run do-release-upgrade -d" to get 16.04. While upgrading it hangs while showing this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16078429/
<hateball> upgrades arent offered until the first pointrelease, unless you use -d
<hateball> So... there's always a risk
<ronator> @lousdisk: I did the same - testing - and after 'do-release-upgrade -d' the network interfaces could not start anymore ...
<ronator> I guess we should wait until June/July when 16.04.1 is released and release-upgrade is possible without the -d switch
<ogra_> doesnt -d get you to 16.10 now ?
<ogra_> (since thats now open)
<patdk-wk_> if you where runnong 16.04, yes
<patdk-wk_> if your not running 16.04, nope
<Pici> I didn't see 16.10 in the meta release file last I looked.
<ronator> as patdk-wk said: from 14.04 you go to 16.04
<ronator> why would I want to switch from LTS to non-LTS on a server?
<ogra_> ansd i always though we imaplementd /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades for that :)
<ronator> except the fact that LTS is a lie for itself ...
<ogra_> (so you dont need the -d )
<ronator> thats not true
<ronator> you will need the -d option if you want to release upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 NOW
<ronator> the file mentioned has PROMPT_lts per default
<ogra_> well, then i understood it wrong back then :) for me -d always meant the latest development release :)
<ronator> well if you consider 16.04 the release version and 16.04.1 sth. else then yes
<ogra_> and to do updated to lts before .1 releses you edit the prompt to normal ... do you upgrade and set it back to lts
<ogra_> .1 is the date wheer the lts offers the upgrade, never before
<ronator> true - but if you want to test anything before June/July ...
<ogra_> so yes, i consider them something different, especially since .1 will have a different default kernel
<ronator> not major differneces, or does it? I saw 4.4 after a release-upgrade to "devel"
<ogra_> usually the point releases use the hwe stack
<ronator> but yes sounds true
<ronator> when you install a fresh 14.04.4 you get kernel 4.2
<ogra_> right, if you install a 14.04 image you get 3.13
<ronator> yes, and the HWE kernel pushes you to 3.19
<ogra_> the last point release has the last wily kernel stack
<patdk-wk_> heh? why would 16.04.1 have a different kernel?
<patdk-wk_> my 14.04 installs still have the same old 14.04.0 kernel
<patdk-wk_> HWE kernels are nothing but problems
<patdk-wk_> cause they are not tested against anything other than themselfs
<patdk-wk_> so any kernel modules you install, fail to work with them
<patdk-wk_> cause those modules don't also have compatable backports from where the HWE kernel came from
<ogra_> patdk-wk_, well, if you install ioff a 14.04.4 media you get a 4.2 kernel from the wily-lts hwe stack
 * patdk-wk_ looks at mainly xtables and vmware tools
<patdk-wk_> but not a wily xtables module
<patdk-wk_> so the kernel fails and panics and the system is unusable
<ogra_> you get the very same kernel package wily has ...
<patdk-wk_> till it's but back only the orig 14.04 kernel
<patdk-wk_> ogra_, yes, and the kernel modules in 14.04 are NOT compatable with it, from packages outside the kernel package that was backported
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> the kernel modules come from the kernel package
<patdk-wk_> oh?
<patdk-wk_> so nvidia is compled into the kernel package now?
<patdk-wk_> xtables is compiled in?
<patdk-wk_> vmware drivers are compiled in?
<hateball> dkms <3
<patdk-wk_> yes, and dkms fails, cause those modules are not compatable with those kernel headers
<ogra_> patdk-wk_, no, they are dkms built indeed ...
<ogra_> but thast the reason why the .0 images are always provided alongsice the .n ones
<patdk-wk_> yes, and why I refuse to use anything newer than .0
<patdk-wk_> and .2+ is just evil
<patdk-wk_> atleast for server installs
<sdeziel> patdk-wk_: FYI, the .1 keeps the same kernel base version as the .0
<patdk-wk_> hwe is very limited scope, it solves an issue, by breaking so many others
<patdk-wk_> sdeziel, currently, not sure there is anywhere it says it will always be that way
<patdk-wk_> it used to be all .x releases had the same, but that changed
<patdk-wk_> though, I do wish a newer iso image would come out
<sdeziel> since .1 releases 3 months after the .0, no new Ubuntu release is released in that short time
<patdk-wk_> so I wouldn't have to constantly upgrade a crapload of packages after an install
<sdeziel> yeah, I could use fresh iso with the same kernel base version. Would be handy
<sdeziel> ATM, when we install new nodes we pick the latest point release then downgrade the kernel
<patdk-wk_> oh ya, I was testing openssh :)
<ronator> I use the HWE kernel 3.19 in ubuntu 12.04 on like 50 virtual linux-servers hosted on wmware/esxi - I never had any issues with that.
<ronator> or was it 14.04 ?
<sdeziel> ronator: probably 14.04 because 12.04 most recent HWE kernel is 3.13
<ronator> yes
<ronator> everywhere, where I can install "linux-image-generic-lts-vivid" and "linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid", I do so.
<patdk-wk_> the issue was with vmxnet3 drver and that was in 12.04 I believe
<patdk-wk_> not sure about 14.04
<patdk-wk_> I know xtables issue is in 14.04
<ronator> we use 12.04 on some legacy machines and did not have any issues with vmxnet3 driver - I checked that with our vmware-guy.
<ronator> what was the issue like you experienced?
<patdk-wk_> what driver are you using?
<ronator> driver is vmxnet3, type of adapter is e1000 - or what driver oyu mean?
 * patdk-wk_ wonders how you run vmxnet3 on e1000
<patdk-wk_> well, vmxnet3 is a nic
<patdk-wk_> you can use many drivers on it
<patdk-wk_> the vmware-tools package driver, the open-vm-tools driver
<patdk-wk_> and each of those have many different versions
<ronator> I do not know I am not the vmware guy. ahh, no i do not use open-vm-tools - we use the "legacy tools"
<patdk-wk_> I think newer kernels also include it
<patdk-wk_> ya, I'm using the open-vm-tools
<ronator> okay good to know so I won't try to use them ;-)
<patdk-wk_> thesedays, I don't use it for the pvscsi/vmxnet3 stuff
<patdk-wk_> but still need it for the balooning driver
<patdk-wk_> and not sure, if I need it for timesync or not
<ronator> ignorance is bliss ;-)
<genii> I'm reminded of "If ignorance is bliss, why aren't more people happy?"
<patdk-wk_> cause it doesn't pay the bills
<patdk-wk_> saw ubuntu phone, must buy ubuntu phone, slave at job to earn money to buy phone
<genii> For some reason Xenial 32bit server won't let me change the home directory of user with UID 1000. Some systemd process is continuously in use even when that user is not logged in
<ronator> reminds ME of: “We buy things we don't need with money we don't have to impress people we don't like.”
<ronator> genii: can you tell what systemd proc?
<ronator> genii: did you try to add another user, who should get uid 1001 and see if the problem persists?
<genii> ronator: Works with testuser and UID 1001. Does not work with normal first user with UID 1000
<ronator> homedir encrypted?
<genii> No encryption
<ronator> i have no idea but at least we know it has sth. to do with the very first user account created in installation process :/
<genii> I made a second admin user, logged in with that and tried to change the home dir of the first admin user with that login, still no dice
<ronator> If I find the time I will also setup a fresh xenial 32bit. If I see the same problems, I will tell you here the next days ...
<genii> I can still do it by manually editing the path in /etc/passwd , but sudo usermod -d /someother/directory firstuser  still doesn't work
 * patdk-wk_ watches ronator create time
<genii> ps aux| grep firstuser shows some systemd process that keeps respawning if it's killed
<ronator> "patdk-wk_ watches ronator create time"
<ronator> can you gain more info from syslog?
<patdk-wk_> good think I live in a 5d world, and can see time :)
<ronator> 'some systemd proc' is still quite undifferenciated :/ if you can find out which proc it is (to what servcie it belongs) you may find better help on the internet
<patdk-wk_> lsof?
<sdeziel> genii: if you'd like systemd to stop respawning the process you should stop the process/service instead of killing it
<patdk-wk_> on my systems, I cannot find anything, but I am using 64bit, and used minimal-install
<Harry-GAA001> Hi can anyone help me with a mysql issue in here?
<patdk-wk_> no idea
<Harry-GAA001> That's that cleared up then :P
<patdk-wk_> Harry-GAA001, well, you didn't describe your issue, so how can anyone in here know if they can help you?
<patdk-wk_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Harry-GAA001> ok will do, so my server host 123reg stuffed up all their servers, rebuilt them and now I get this issue: Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<Harry-GAA001> The hosts are not responding to support tickets or calls so I'm trying to fix the issue myself
<patdk-wk_> is mysql running?
<Harry-GAA001> Yep my sql is running. I've also checked the mysqld.sock file is located in the right place and that the path in my.cnf matches it
<genii> Grrr can't replicate it now
<patdk-wk_> what is the ownership and permissions of the /var/run/mysqld and /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Harry-GAA001> I have also stopped and started the server and run updates to make sure it's running properly
<genii> ..which I guess is a good thing
<Harry-GAA001> Will just check that, 2 secs
<Harry-GAA001> srwxrwxrwx  1 mysql mysql   0 2016-04-27 16:40 mysqld.sock that is what comes up as the owner
<Harry-GAA001> The permissions are set as 755. Is that what you mean?
<patdk-wk_> well, that is the second part
<patdk-wk_> what is the directory set to?
<patdk-wk_> though that is not 755
<Harry-GAA001> var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Harry-GAA001> Do you mean read/write/execute permissions on the mysqld.sock file?
<patdk-wk_> no
<patdk-wk_> file!=directory
<Harry-GAA001> That's for the directory: drwxr-xr-x  2 mysql        root           80 2016-04-27 16:45 mysqld
<patdk-wk_> ok
<patdk-wk_> anything in dmesg that looks related? like aparmor lines?
<Harry-GAA001> Ok you've lost me there with my limited knowledge. Is dmesg a file?
<patdk-wk_> it's a program
<Harry-GAA001> I'm using Putty, is that the same sort of thing
<Harry-GAA001> patdk-wk, I'm not familiar with dmesg or aparmor. Would these already be installed, or something I'd have to download?
<sdeziel> Harry-GAA001: might worth checking the mysql log and error files
<Harry-GAA001> I've checked the mysql log and the error is the same as the one I've posted from the website
<Guest18219> hello i am using ubuntu 14.04 i have 2 domain names that are configured i need to have separate project in my server for every domain how can i do that ?
<teward> Guest18219: what do you mean by 'separate project'?
<teward> Guest18219: for websites, you can easily define different server names for each site configuration to work for - you then get to specify different directory paths for each domain to have as a 'document root' and therefore serve different sites
<Guest18219> teward, i configured from name cheap website to point to my ip
<Guest18219> teward, could you explain me in details a little please ?
<Guest18219> teward, is just related to apache configuration ?
<Harry-GAA001> Can anyone else help me, desperately need to fix Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<Harry-GAA001> I have checked the path which looks correct; I've checked it matches in my.cnf; I've restarted and reinstalled mysql and still no change
<Harry-GAA001> Didn't realise the chat had timed out. So my question was, how can I fix this error:  Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<Harry-GAA001> I have already checked mysql is running, checked msqld.sock is in the right location and matches with my.cnf. I've restart mysql a bunch of times and even reinstalled it and still the same error
<Harry-GAA001> anyone?
<Harry-GAA001> Didn't realise the chat had timed out. So my question was, how can I fix this error:  Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<sdeziel> Harry-GAA001: can you pastebin the mysql error log?
<genii> Does mysqld.sock belong to the mysql user?
<Harry-GAA001> Soz, I'm new to IRC and didn't realise it had disconnected me. Do you want me to paste the whole error? Some bits I don't think are relevant but I can if you think it useful
<sdeziel> Harry-GAA001: pastebin as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<Harry-GAA001> I will see if I can do that. So you want the contents of mysql.log yes?
<sdeziel> and/or the .err
<Harry-GAA001> ok bear with me a sec and I'll sort that :)
<Harry-GAA001> Sorry, my guy who is connected to the server is awol from his keyboard. I don't have access to it at the moment. I'll get the pastebin asap.
<teward> Guest18219: My apologies I got called away
<teward> Guest18219: Yes, it's simply the requirement of making additional Apache site configurations - one for each differing site domain name.
<Guest18219> teward, no problem
<teward> Guest18219: I can't help from the Apache side - I'm an nginx guy unfortunately.
<teward> but yes, it's just a case of updating the Apache site configurations to have VirtualHosts for each site
<teward> with different configurations for each site
<teward> (thereby different docroots)
<Guest18219> teward, and no need for configuration in name cheap site that i have configured my domain names?
<teward> Guest18219: the only configuration you need to do from NameCheap's side is DNS changes to point the domains and any relevant subdomains you create to your server via A / CNAME records.
<teward> (I recommend A records)
<teward> Guest18219: the rest of the configuration is done at your server - it has to know what sites it serves with individual configuration records in the Apache configs for how to deal with each site
<hallyn> arges: smb: I trust noone will shed a tear if i try my hand at merging libvirt from debian later this week?
<arges> hallyn: have at it. i'd be happy to review
<smb> hallyn, not me
<hallyn> ok, thx
<alkisg> Hi, does the ubuntu-server cd install network-manager by default? Or it's just using ifupdown?
<ogra_> the  latter ... might switch to systemd-networkd at some point
<alkisg> Thank you ogra_ :)
<ogra_> :)
#ubuntu-server 2016-04-28
<echosystm> what distros are highly secure out of the box, without much config needed?
<echosystm> for a server
<echosystm> i know fedora uses selinux and ubuntu uses apparmor, but i dont know the details
<echosystm> are most packages somehow preconfigured to be secure using those tools?
<sarnold> echosystm: out of the box ubuntu ought to be alright; iirc there should only be the mdns port opened. probably the weakest portion of ubuntu's out-of-box security is that the ssh daemon accepts passwords for authentication.
<curmet> hello I've installed mysql on ubuntu machine. But can't access it via windows machine. it says "lost connection to mysql server at reading initial communication packet ,system error:2
<curmet> I ve set the root user to be accessed from %
<curmet> Flushed priviles
<curmet> And disabled the firewall.
<curmet> What else? thanks before
<prago_1> hi. when I change network interfaces names to legacy names (eth0,...) via /etc/default/grub:   net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<prago_1> I have NO interface at all after reboot.. in any other ubuntu distro with desktop, this works.
<prago_1> any idea?
<rbasak> prago_1: are you sure you have no interface? Or just no active ones? Are you using "ifconfig" instead of "ifconfig -a" for example?
<prago_1> wait...
<rbasak> ("ip link" is newer; I'm not sure if it defaults to active ones or not)
<prago_1> ifconfig -a shows it
<prago_1> you are right..
<rbasak> So you probably want to fix /etc/network/interfaces then, and you should be good?
<prago_1> yes thats it.. thanks a lot :-)
<rbasak> No problem :)
<huwjr> heya i used to use installers from here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64
<huwjr> can someone confirm what I should be using now as: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64 doesn’t exist
<huwjr> i am assuming: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/ ?
<hateball> huwjr: Is there something wrong with http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server ?
<huwjr> it’s all scripted on my hypervisor
<hateball> Grab it from cdimages then
<rodlogic> Great, Xenial EC2 images are now available ...
<codepython777> can anyone help me create a wifi hotspot using commandline? (on ubuntu 14.04)
<robb_nl> codepython777, try to search on hostapd
<robb_nl> http://dothisbest.com/how-to/turn-linux-machine-wifi-access-point/
<hallyn> smb: arges: sarnold: thoughts on switching the libvirt admin group (libvirtd) to being libvirt as in debian?
<hallyn> we could just through 18.04 have both entries with same group number in /etc/group ?
<hallyn> (for upgrades only of course)
<arges> hallyn: if we are going to change it probably better earlier than later
<smb> hallyn, without much time to think about it: moving towards same name as debian sounds like something we want to do. having two groups with the same id sounds rather evil. I'd tend to more like a rename in post-inst. just as a feeling
<hallyn> evil?  bah
<hallyn> i don't see the problem :)
<hallyn> sarnold: ^ is such a thing known to have ever caused a subtle security issue?
<hallyn> well i'll start by doing it and if we find a better way we can switch - it'll be weeks before i'm ready to merge this i bet
<LostSoul> Hello
<LostSoul> I've met this strange issue with LXC. Suddenly my ubuntu started to fill swap to 100% and then kill some processes on Containers, but there was like 20-30GB free RAM memory
<LostSoul> I changed swappiness to 10 from 60, and same stuff happened, have somebody faced such issue?
<bekks> LostSoul: Changing swappiness from 10 to 60 causes exactly that. "Start swapping at 60% free RAM".
<bekks> LostSoul: And with an unmodified vm.oom_killer setting, the system will randomly start killing process, instead of killing the process causing the memory overallocation.
<bekks> LostSoul: On my servers, I'm settings swappiness to 1, and vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=1
<LostSoul> No, no bekks
<LostSoul> I changed from 60 to 10
<LostSoul> And I changed it after this swap losing
<LostSoul> But it didn't help
<LostSoul> I tried to use lxc groups on memory and swap but it caused killing apps on containers
<RoyK> LostSoul: pastebin output of 'free', please
<bekks> LostSoul: "No" to which aspect?
<RoyK> bekks: 19:44 <        LostSoul > I changed from 60 to 10
<LostSoul> Now it unmounted swap but sure
<LostSoul> Give me second I will try to reproduce it
<RoyK> LostSoul: if swap is 100% full, it usually means you're out of memory
<RoyK> that simple
<LostSoul> RoyK: Thing is Swap is full, but I still have 15-20GB of memory..
<RoyK> LostSoul: pastebin output of "free", please
<alkisg> Do lxc containers have access to the whole memory by default, or is there a soft limit for them?
<bekks> LostSoul: Swap isnt even mounted.
<LostSoul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16110286/
<LostSoul> alexisb: Whole
<RoyK> LostSoul: is that on the guest or the host?
<LostSoul> Host
<RoyK> what about the guest?
<LostSoul> I don't know how to limit it but once I limited lxc cgroups for mem and swap I got it killed
<RoyK> 'free' on the guest?
<LostSoul> I've got like 40-50 guests, I will past one, is that fine?
<bekks> LostSoul: Then your limit is too low.
<hallyn> smb: is libvirt-migrate-xend-managed-domains.1 still needed as of 16.04 ?
<RoyK> LostSoul: start with one
<LostSoul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16110596/
<LostSoul> It was working like a charm
<LostSoul> But since yesterday its not working
<bekks> So what did you change since yesterday?
<LostSoul> I mean once swap is on, its going crazy
<bekks> And I told you why.
<LostSoul> I didn't change anything - here is the thing
<LostSoul> on containers there are FFs that does some tests, it is possible something changed on site/service and FF got memory leaks?
<LostSoul> But on the other hand how it that possible that when i turned off swap (swapoff -a) it work like a charm?
<bekks> LostSoul: How about implementing the solution proposed instead? :)
<LostSoul> What could gone wrong?
<LostSoul> What solution bekks? :)
<bekks> I told you what to do :)
<LostSoul> Increase limits?
<bekks> No.
<LostSoul> But how and where should I check them?
<LostSoul> I didn't change anything
<RoyK> for host in host1 host2 host3 ... ; do echo ===== $host ==== ; ssh $host free ; done
<RoyK> something like that - to show available memory for all hosts
<bekks> "0428 194424 < LostSoul> I changed from 60 to 10".
<RoyK> and perhaps setup munin or something to monitor your system
<LostSoul> bekks: I changed from 60 to 10 AFTER it happened
<bekks> And fixing swappiness, and the OOM killer behaviout.
<LostSoul> But it didn't solve the problem
<bekks> Of course it doesnt. I told you why.
<RoyK> munin isn't the most flashy of things, but it works well
<RoyK> and it's very easy to setup
<LostSoul> Ok bekks, but I still don't get it
<RoyK> especially if you have something like ansible to do the job
<bekks> LostSoul: you dont get what exactly?
<RoyK> LostSoul: do you have any monitoring of these machines?
<LostSoul> If swappiness 10 means "start swapping when you reach 10% of free RAM" then I should have full swap when I have 20-25GB of free RAM :O
<bekks> LostSoul: Did you even _activate_ that setting, too?
<RoyK> LostSoul: what does 'sysctl vm.swappiness' have to say?
<RoyK> anyway - a full swap shouldn't trigger OOM if there's free memory
<LostSoul> vm.swappiness = 10
<RoyK> good
<RoyK> LostSoul: do you have any monitoring?
<bekks> And whats the output of sysctl vm.oom_kill_allocating_task ?
<LostSoul> Yeah, our internal stuff
<RoyK> what sorts?
<LostSoul> bekks: vm.oom_kill_allocating_task = 0
<bekks> LostSoul: Thats why tasks are killed randomly.
<LostSoul> I'm not even sure it was killed randomly or it started to be overloaded
<RoyK> bekks: not quite sure why OOM should step in at all when there's free memory - and lots of it
<bekks> It was overloaded and therefore started to kill randomly.
<LostSoul> I faced ooem killer after cgroups, but what happened in grid I can't say for sure
<LostSoul> I would say 2 tests were crashing FF and it got memory leak, on the other hand I don't get why swap was getting fully loaded
<bekks> RoyK: In case just one of the process tried to allocate more RAM than was available, the OOM killer started to kill random processes, killed another even bigger process - and you'll have what we can see in the paste.
<LostSoul> Strange but not it doesn't moving
<LostSoul> bekks: So do you advice to use vm.oom_kill_allocating_task = 1?
<bekks> LostSoul: For the fourth time, yes.
<RoyK> LostSoul: sounds like a good idea
<sarnold> hallyn,smb,arges, changing the name to match debian makes sense, but .. devil's advocate here, 16.04 lts is already out the door. would it make more sense to change debian? two groups with one id shouldn't be a security issue but it could be seriously confusing to humans.
<LostSoul> bekks, RoyK: Thanks guys
<LostSoul> Sorry it's hard for me to show whole story
<LostSoul> If it happens again I will ping you both, if you don't mind
<LostSoul> Maybe I need to give bigger introduction
<bekks> LostSoul: Ping the guys monitoring your servers, first :)
<RoyK> LostSoul: or setup something like munin :P
<RoyK> LostSoul: so you can see it all yourself
<LostSoul> I can try Munin
<RoyK> LostSoul: maybe zabbix is a bit better for some things, but it's way harder to learn
<LostSoul> Let me check what's that
<bekks> Or Nagios, or check_mk, or or or :)
<RoyK> et cetera et cetera ad infinitum
<RoyK> LostSoul: just start with munin - it's easy to setup and it gives you those nice graphs
<RoyK> and perhaps limit the amount of memory per guest to something that should be decent
<RoyK> depending on the guest's need, of course
<RoyK> a small webserver won't need much - the host is doing the caching anyway
<LostSoul> Yeah, I see that swap went to 0 since yestarday morning
<sarnold> there's entirely too many monitoring choices :)
<LostSoul> :P
<bekks> LostSoul: Whats the outcome of "cat /proc/swaps"?
<hallyn> sarnold: i don't see changing it in debian as an option.  i suppose i could ask, but...
<sarnold> i've gone around in circles dozens of times trying to find The One to use but each tool has its adherants, and somehow all the other tools are missing that one feature that they need..
<sarnold> hallyn: alright. I just had to ask.. I had the impression we were leading debian on libvirt..
<LostSoul> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16113080/
<RoyK> sarnold: we (at hioa.no) have been through the "which monitoring system to use" for years, and we are stearing towards zabbix
<LostSoul> Now it seems stable and not moving. I think it was one test that due to FF killed it. I proceeded with lxc cgroups mem limits and I killed it in other way so it seems like 1 big problem but I cause 2
<hallyn> sarnold: a year or two ago we might have been able to.  well i'll look at the history and see.
<hallyn> thx
<LostSoul> THanks guys :)
<RoyK> LostSoul: if you want better isolation between the guests, kvm might be an option
<bekks> Or a L1 hypervisor.
<LostSoul> Ou hell
<LostSoul> I found it was this one test
<LostSoul> It killed 35G of memory - do you belive it? :O
<RoyK> bekks: /me can
<LostSoul> Do you remember first host free -m ?
<sarnold> RoyK: thanks :)
<LostSoul> Check this one after 1minute of FF hanging
<RoyK> bekks: what do you mean? xen? esxi?
<bekks> RoyK: Yeah.
<RoyK> why not kvm?
<RoyK> should do just as well
<LostSoul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16113830/
<LostSoul> Check this after 30-60 second member was going down with the leak I guess
<RoyK> still 50 gigs of buffers
<bekks> RoyK: I started to dislike a couple of years ago when it gave me issues which did not exist in other hypervisors.
<RoyK> LostSoul: seriously - don't let a single guest use all your memory - it's *not* a good idea
<RoyK> bekks: like what?
<LostSoul> I forgot to tell you guys:
 * RoyK is curious
<LostSoul> tmpfs                                  50G   40G   11G  79% /var/lib/lxc
<bekks> RoyK: Issues with sharing disks between vms, a missing graphical interface (a few years ago), isses with networking, and stuff like that.
<LostSoul> Thanks
<LostSoul> I now have idea to limit it to 3G
<bekks> LostSoul: To limit what exactly?
<RoyK> bekks: what sort of sharing between guests?
<RoyK> bekks: cluster filsystems?
<LostSoul> bekks: Mem on single container
<bekks> RoyK: One disk, multiple guests accessing it. Cluster filesystems (active-active cluster) or just being able to use the same disk (active-passive).
<RoyK> which fs?
<bekks> RoyK: vxfs.
<RoyK> erm...
<RoyK> iirc that's not native on linux
<RoyK> seems it iss
<RoyK> seems it is
<bekks> Its a 3rd party product. And that product runs on Linux, quite well. :)
<RoyK> I've been using GFS2 for something like this
<RoyK> worked ok, although it was only a pilot setup
<leitao> jgrimm, Hello. quick question, do you know when docker 1.11 will make 16.04?
<jgrimm> leitao, we are targetting 1.11.1
<jgrimm> so goal within 2 weeks of that.  general feeling is to let 1.11 settle a bit
<linuxlove> hello
<leitao> jgrimm, good. That is what I need. Thank you!
<jgrimm> leitao, np
<linuxlove> i am on a server with dynamic ip i configured my domain names with ddclient to work with dynamic ips i need to configure apache to redirect difference domains to difference directories how can i do that ?
<bekks> The same way as with static ips. Use virtual hostnames.
<linuxlove> bekks, you mean i need to add <VirtualHost *:80>
<linuxlove>     DocumentRoot "/www/example1"
<linuxlove>     ServerName www.example.com
<linuxlove>   
<linuxlove>     # Other directives here
<linuxlove> </VirtualHost>
<linuxlove> <VirtualHost *:80>
<linuxlove>     DocumentRoot "/www/example2"
<linuxlove>     ServerName www.example.org
<linuxlove>     # Other directives here
<linuxlove> </VirtualHost>
<bekks> ignore set.
<bekks> Use a pastebin next time.
<linuxlove> my domains are dahliaco.com
<linuxlove> and khoonehbazar.com
<linuxlove> bekks, i need to replace my domains with www.example.com ?
<RoyK> !pastebin | linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> linuxlove: i think this gives many good examples: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/examples.html
<caliculk> Just curious, but what agent based inventory management system do you use to monitor serial numbers for all hardware installed on servers? Whether it is a paid for solution or open source. Currently in the market to try and find one, but having some difficulties finding a good one.
<linuxlove> nacc, while i dont have static ip i should use <VirtualHost *:80>?
<linuxlove> nacc, and add it to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<nacc> linuxlove: i'm not sure what static or dynamic IP has to do with this?
<bekks> Actually nothing.
<sarnold> caliculk: i've never heard of such a tool in anything except terrible tivoli-style tools..
<sarnold> caliculk: if it were my problem i'd probably try to script up something with ssh hostname lshw ... :)
<caliculk> So you don't use any inventory management solution for enterprise business?
<bekks> caliculk: Our agent-based inventory system for serial numbers is called Jeff, Harry and Steve.
<linuxlove> bekks, does it work for dynamic ip <VirtualHost *:80>?
<caliculk> Hm, yeah, at the rate that we are expanding our datacenter, Jeff, Harry and Steve are going to have a rough time.
<bekks> caliculk: Serial numbers are inventorized prior roll-out of the device to the customer.
<bekks> caliculk: We have no need for such an agent-based system.
<sarnold> caliculk: never had to care :) hehe
<sarnold> caliculk: -maybe- landscape has some "machine information" page that would suffice?
<linuxlove> bekks, ?
<bekks> caliculk: For a on-demand scan, we have out own tool, which is able to "scan" various operating system. etc.
<caliculk> linuxlove it looks like he put you on ignore, since you spammed the shit out of the channel. He can't see your messages.
<caliculk> bekks, most of the on-demand scan tools I saw are unable to pull serial numbers from devices. At least, from what I searched.
<bekks> caliculk: Our tool is.
<caliculk> I am guessing you created the tool?
<caliculk> ;)
<caliculk> Or it's inhouse
<bekks> A colleague of mine created it, and it fits out use case exactly.
<bekks> *our
<bekks> For us, it turned out that there actually is no such system out there which grabs all the information we need.
<randymarsh9> hello
<randymarsh9> can somebody explain the difference between exporting and copying?
<randymarsh9> i feel like they mean the same thing
<bekks> exporting what? Copying what?
<randymarsh9> bekks: any file type
<nacc> randymarsh9: there was zero context, your question means very little on its own; i don't even know what "exporting a file type" would mean
<sarnold> randymarsh9: are you referring to terms on a document? what url?
<bekks> Or "copying a file type".
<randymarsh9> exporting a file type, be it a csv, pst, database
<randymarsh9> how is that different than copying?
<bekks> Exporting it from which program?
<randymarsh9> bekks: are you implying that exprorting something has a different context depending on the program in question
<randymarsh9> ?
<bekks> Are you finally starting to give us some valuable context?
<nacc> "exporting" is not a generic UNIX term, except for possibly enviornment variables
<nacc> randymarsh9: please start from the beginning and clearly state what you are trying to do and what your confusion is?
<randymarsh9> i'm not asking for clarification on one specific scenario
<nacc> randymarsh9: "copying" and "exporting" don't have generic meanings relative to "file types"
<randymarsh9> nacc: they don't?
<bekks> No, they dont.
<linuxlove> nacc, could you take a look at http://pastebin.com/Vsi0XBhS
<bekks> "copying" and "exporting" have different meanings for almost every use case.
<nacc> linuxlove: that is a listing of a directory.
<bekks> And totally different implementations, as well.
<nacc> randymarsh9: are you reading some website or document? can you, as sarnold said, provide a link so we have more context?
<nacc> randymarsh9: or what is prompting this question?
<linuxlove> nacc, should i add my domains dahliaco.com and khoonehbazar.it to that directory
<linuxlove> nacc, please see this also http://pastebin.com/YUq4UHmU
<nacc> linuxlove: I don't know. I don't configure web servers myself. I believe you should just need to add VirtualHost definitions, as I referred to in the previous URL.
<randymarsh9> sorry but you are both wrong
<bekks> randymarsh9: How can we be wrong when you havent provided any context yet?
<randymarsh9> beacuse the words don't differ in meaning depending on context
<bekks> They do.
<bekks> This isnt about grammar, this is about technical facts.
<randymarsh9> copying means 1:1 duplicate of file; exporting means copying the file into another format
<sarnold> randymarsh9: feel free to read all the manpages returned by "man -k export" and "man -k copy" to understand then :)
<randymarsh9> that's all i was asking, sheesh
<bekks> randymarsh9: Your question already had been answered and we were told we are wrong.
<randymarsh9> "can somebody explain the difference between exporting and copying"
<LostSoul> bekks, RoyK: Thanks guys again, you made it clearer for me and I found the problem :)
<randymarsh9> seems like a straightforward question but apparently there is more to it than i thought
<LostSoul> I'm out for now :)
<linuxlove> sudo echo "127.0.0.1  dahliaco.com" >> /etc/hosts
<bekks> randymarsh9: There is no generic answer since it depends on the CONTEXT.
<linuxlove> what can i replace with 127.0.0.1 while i am using a dynamic ip ?
<bekks> LostSoul: And what was/is the problem?
<randymarsh9> bekks: give me one example where those things mean something different depending on context
<ogra_> well, one could probably say that copying always creates a duplicate while exporting always involves some kind of conversion ...
<bekks> randymarsh9: Environment variables, databases, text files.
<sarnold> randymarsh9: "export" in the sense of "change format" comes from e.g. gimp's File|Export menu.
<ogra_> (if it is just about the meanings of the words)
<bekks> ogra_: Which is not true. Exporting often involves copying stuff too, AND converting it.
<sarnold> randymarsh9: "export" in the sense of "make available over the network" comes from e.g. NFS exports.
<ogra_> bekks, and i didnt say exporting doesnt involve copying ... just that there is always some conversion involved ;)
<sarnold> randymarsh9: "export" in the sense of "make available to another process" comes from shell environment management
<bekks> ogra_: :P
<ogra_> :)
<sarnold> randymarsh9: "export" in the sense of "make available to foreign nationals" comes from putting a file on a website -- I hope you've filed for your cryptography export license when you do that :)
<axisys> anyone know how to get around it? I cannot have hpacucli to add a logical disk
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/07R6FB8
<nacc> randymarsh9: keep in mind, what happened was you asked a question which, to me, lacked context. It doesn't help to get mad at me or anyone else if that's how it comes across. We are trying to help, but need information in order to do so.
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/2W8JJGV <--  more detail
<bekks> axisys: The message you get is VERY clear.
<bekks> axisys: "Reason: Max array count reached". You cannot add more disks to that array.
<linuxlove> sudo echo "127.0.0.1  laravel.example.com" >> /etc/hosts
<linuxlove> dahliaco.com
<axisys> bekks: I never said place in that array.. I was hoping it will create a new array
<linuxlove> and what should i replace with 127.0.0.1
<axisys> bekks: may be I am missing a command?
<randymarsh9> nacc: thanks but you really shouldn't be asking for context when someone asks a straightforward question like that
<linuxlove> while my ip is dynamic ?
<bekks> axisys: Well, in that context, it means: "you cannot create any more arrays".
<bekks> randymarsh9: Your question wasnt straightforwards as several people told you, meanwhile.
<axisys> bekks: hmm .. this HP has 8 slots.. my goal is to create single disk LUNs and then use software raid. not sure how to achieve that
<randymarsh9> bekks: yes i read your response and all three of those copying and exporting would mean the exact same thing
<axisys> dl360p gen8
<sarnold> linuxlove: (a) sudo and echo don't work that way (b) that's a terrible idea. feel free to stop reading whatever guide told you to do that.
<bekks> randymarsh9: No, they wouldnt. If you thing they do, you havent understood the techniques and context they are used in.
<bekks> *think
<bekks> randymarsh9: And your problem of understanding that will not be solved by insisting on "I am right and you are not" from your point of view.
<bekks> -that
<randymarsh9> same could be said to you tbh
<nacc> randymarsh9: for instance, "exporting a text file" is, IMO, nonsense. It has, again IMO, zero meaning -- unless you specify *how* you are exporting. That's what I meant by context.
<bekks> randymarsh9: You could, if you would know the differences stated above - which you dont.
<nacc> randymarsh9: I really don't think your question was "straightforward" and not because it was a bad question, but because I quite literally did not understand (and still don't) what you are asking
<bekks> nacc: He is trying to convince us that "copy" and "export" is always the same, literally.
<randymarsh9> "can somebody explain the difference between exporting and copying"
<randymarsh9> bekks: yes, +1 on your reading comrehension skills
<randymarsh9> no wonder you were the first to ask for context
<bekks> randymarsh9: Thank you. I really appreciate your compliment.
<nacc> ok, calm down everybody; we're all trying to help and be understood
<nacc> :)
<bekks> I'm just happy about that compliment :)
<nacc> randymarsh9: ok, can you, even if you don't think you should have to, explain why you are asking that question?
<randymarsh9> nacc: already figured it out, ty
<nacc> randymarsh9: ok
<axisys> bekks: so I guess I need remove the disk from array B and then create a new raid1 LD with two new disks.. and then add the removed disk to array A logical drive with same size?
<bekks> axisys: ???
<bekks> axisys: you have 8 slots, and 8 disks. You want 8 single disks in your OS, correct?
<axisys> I probably need to backup.. but theoretically adding a disk to the logical drive would not erase data .. correct? here is the current setup
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/011DM7R
<axisys> i have 8 slots.. but only two disk are in production and software raid.. just inserted two new 1TB disks there
<bekks> axisys: And you want to add one new disk to A, and one new disk to B?
<axisys> bekks: I cant add a 1TB to a 300GB disk
<bekks> Why are you using software raid when having a hardware raid controller?!
<sarnold> why aren't you using zfs? :)
<bekks> axisys: I am asking what you WANT to do.
<axisys> bekks: I want to add 1TB raid1 datadisk
<bekks> axisys: So you want a third array, RAID1, right?
<axisys> bekks: I bought two 1TB disks for that ... it had only two 300GB physical disks until today ..
<bekks> axisys: So you want a third array, RAID1, right?
<axisys> bekks: no, I have raid1 off of the 300G disk.. I want to add a second raid1 1TB
<bekks> axisys: No. You have - on your raid controller - TWO arrays, RAID0, with ONE disk each.
<bekks> axisys: And you want to add a THIRD array, RAID1, 1TB.
<bekks> axisys: That can be seen in you pastebin.
<axisys> bekks: third array.. correct
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/0FVZWZT
<axisys> bekks: since this stupid raid controller cannot have more than 2 arrays.. I cannot have a 3rd array
<bekks> axisys: the P420i can have up to 24 arrays.
<axisys> bekks: seriously.. so why am I getting the max array error ?
<bekks> axisys: Which hpacucli command are you using for adding your array?
<axisys> bekks: I only ran this command when got the error.. I must not be using right command
<axisys> hpacucli controller slot=0 create type=ld drives=2I:1:5 raid=0
<axisys> bekks: ^
 * ogra_ notes that hpacucli sounds like some aztec city ... 
<bekks> axisys: Erm, you are trying to create a single disk raid0, not a two disk raid1.
<axisys> bekks: yes.
<bekks> axisys: you should make up your mind what you want to do, first.
<bekks> 0428 213709 < bekks> axisys: And you want to add a THIRD array, RAID1, 1TB.
<axisys> bekks: I just found out about 24 arrays.. I thought it could not do that
<bekks> 0428 213727 < axisys> bekks: third array.. correct
<bekks> Do you want that 1TB raid1 being a software raid or a hardware raid?
<axisys> bekks: I want two more single disk arrays, now that I found out it can have 24
<axisys> software raid
<axisys> software radi1
<axisys> I want to provision them as single disk lun
<bekks> Why, when having a HARDWARE raid controller?
<axisys> I prefer software raid...
<bekks> Can you then unplug the controller and send it to me, please? :P
<axisys> bekks: I would love to... hehe
<bekks> Or USE it, as a hardware raid controller.
<axisys> bekks: I even requested jbod.. but still got a stupid raid controller..
<bekks> The P420i isnt stupid at all :)
<axisys> bekks: oh well, I was hoping you would show me how to provison a new array
<axisys> single disk arrays
<axisys> so far did not find anything in google on how to create a new array
<bekks> HP has a wonderful documentation on hpacucli
<axisys> this does not show how to create an array..
<axisys> http://h20565.www2.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?sp4ts.oid=341566&docId=emr_na-c03493210&docLocale=en_US
<axisys> hpacucli controller slot=0 create type=ld drives=2I:1:5 raid=0  <-- where do I say array C ? since array A and B already there
<bekks> axisys: "create" tells the controller to create a new array.
<axisys> bekks: but it did not work for me.. http://dpaste.com/07R6FB8
<hallyn> sarnold: yeah, according to the git tree debian has been using 'libvirt' group since 2008.
<sarnold> hallyn: hah. that's some history :)
<rstarmer> Hello, I'm trying out the conjure-up openstack install (introduced by both the Canonical folks on the OpenStack summit floor, and the excellent, if short LXD OpenStack demo), and it appears that there's one pre-check missing.  I hadn't created a local ssh keypair, and the install failed due to an inability to find ~/.ssh/id_rsa.  Has anyone else seen this?
<rstarmer> And a second build creates a failure "Expecting value: line 1 column 1 (char 0)"  Not a particularly useful error that one :(
<axisys> bekks: may be we have to purchase a license to allow more arrays?
<axisys> bekks: I see this in help
<axisys>  => help add
<axisys>  controller slot=5 add licensekey=XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX
<nacc> any samba folks know if https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11822 is going to be backported? seen a few requests in #ubuntu over the past few days
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11822 in libsmbclient "source3/libsmb/clilist.c reads short name length as 2 bytes, instead of 1 byte plus reserved." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<rstarmer> so conjure-up seems to have a network model requirement that isn't documented.  the last error I saw before I once again got a  "Expecting value: line 1 column 1 (char 0)" failure was "Neutron can not create an external router"
<rstarmer> am I supposed to have an extra interface, or pre-created br-ex or similar?
<sarnold> nacc: any ubuntu bugs about it yet? any cves?
<nacc> sarnold: no, i was asking the two folks about it in #ubuntu, but no response from them
<nacc> sarnold: as to whether they filed a bug
<nacc> i dont't think it's a CVE, but it's easy to hit with windows 10?
<nacc> not sure
<nacc> basically `smbclient ls` not working
<bekks> It isnt expected to work :)
<nacc> heh
<nacc> bekks: i don't know much about samba, just paraphrasing the bug
<jetski> I came across the conjure-up project today, has anyone had luck using the lxd-nova feature?
<rstarmer> jetski: I've failed every try, I think there's a network config assumption that breaks the deployment
<rstarmer> I also ran into an issue with not having had a public/private key defined initally, but that was easier to deal with first go round
<jetski> rstarmer: interesting...I didn't know about needing a priv/pub key beforehand. My initial attempts have stalled early at "waiting for Keystone". I am looking thru logs now for other clues.
<eatingthenight> Hello, anyone here using KVM? I have used ESXi in the past but got my hands on a few nice servers for my house and don't feel like paying for a license for personal use. KVM looks good but was wondering if it allows for stuff like cluster nodes together so i can control resource provisioning from one central location.
<eatingthenight> Can't find much info outside the vanilla setup docs
<caliculk> Hm, actually, I have a bit of a problem: E: Can't find a source to download version '1.0.2g-1ubuntu4' of 'libssl1.0.0:amd64'
<caliculk> Right now the package is set to pi
<caliculk> package status*
<genii> !info libssl
<ubottu> Package libssl does not exist in xenial
<jetski> yea i use kvm
<genii> !info libssl1.0.0
<ubottu> libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 926 kB, installed size 3132 kB
<genii> Hm, should be in main
<teward> genii: um, it is?
<teward> In component main
<jetski> yea as far as i know, you have to manage kvm nodes individually, or use an orchestrator like openstack
<genii> teward: So since main is enabled by default, the approach to caliculk's issue for me becomes: did they do sudo apt-get update? Is the archive in their sources.list file working properly otherwise? Is the ethernet connection actually working properly? .... etc :)
<eatingthenight> jetski: aaa was just looking at openstack. I think i'll mess around with that :)
<jetski> eatingthenight: openstack is a complex beast, I've only had luck getting a fully functional system following this guide: http://docs.openstack.org/developer/openstack-ansible/developer-docs/quickstart-aio.html
<jetski> im interested to hear if anyone else has a dead simple deploy method for openstack
<eatingthenight> would be nice if they had an ESXi like installer
<eatingthenight> but free software rarely does :>
<jetski> like i mentioned earlier, I came across this slick openstack installer for the new xenial64 ubuntu release at http://conjure-up.io , but haven't got it working yet. It's deploy method, JuJu 2.0 looks really impressive, though
<sarnold> have you tried this yet? http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack/autopilot
#ubuntu-server 2016-04-29
<caliculk> genii I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<nacc> caliculk: uh, then that version is bogus
<nacc> caliculk: in trusty, the version of libssl1.0.0 is
<nacc> 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.18
<nacc> one of those -^
<nacc> 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4 is the xenial version
<caliculk> Well, I can't downgrade it without breaking several software
<nacc> caliculk: i'm not sure how you even installed it if you are on 14.04
<nacc> that doesn't make sense
<genii> Must have some xenial repos
<nacc> which is not advised...
<nacc> :)
<caliculk> I don't know, this system has been a handful, and I am just now getting a dedicated server for VMs so I can roll back changes like this if there is a problem.
<Aison> hmm, after upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 I can no longer login as root via ssh??!?
<genii> You should not have been able to log in as root under 15.10 either, unless you changed default sshd settings
<maxb> Aren't key-based root SSH logins allowed by default? Or am I hallucinating not having changed the defaults?
<genii> Possibly.
<sdeziel> Xenial has "PermitRootLogin prohibit-password" by default
<Aison> sdeziel, strange, I think I disabled that, because I logged in before without key
<Aison> now after upgrade it is no longer possible
<Aison> the bad thing is, it is not easy to check now, because it is a headless device....
<sdeziel> Aison: looking at the postinst for SSH, it seems to do the right thing and not touch PermitRootLogin if you had change it from the default
<Aison> very weird
<Aison> on another device it worked
<Xpistos> How do you delete the trash from your hard drive via the command line? I have a drive that is full and i removed a bunch of files but there is not change and it was atleast three gb of space?
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> command line has no *trash*
<Xpistos> I tried to use sudo rm -Rf ~/.Trash/* but that didn't work
<Xpistos> i have a 320gb drive that says it is full. I deleted about 3 gb of files but it still says full
<Xpistos> when I run df -h it still says there is no space
<Xpistos> Another odd thing is it is a 320 gb drive but is shows this: /dev/sda1       294G  280G     0 100% /wd320
<Xpistos> if 294gb is the total and 280gb is used that is not 100%
<Xpistos> Basically I removed files, but they are still taking up space somehow
<ubuntu1604> Hello, can I install a GUI program on Ubuntu server, or do I need to use Ubuntu desktop version to allow the GUI program to actually show graphics?
<payload> ubuntu1604 yes you need x11
<payload> but u could install that ontop of server
<Odd_Bloke> maxb: SSH to root is certainly disabled in cloud images.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-server to: Ubuntu Server discussion and support | For general (not server specific) support, try #ubuntu | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/GettingInvolved | Docs and resources: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/serverguide/ | 14.04 to 16.04 will be offered on July 21st when 16.04.1 is released
<MelRay> Is access denied to /root? I can't cd to it...tried using sudo to elevate permissions and cd to /root but it doesn't understand the command. Can someone please explain why this is and how to properly access /root?
<sdeziel> MelRay: you cannot use "sudo cd" because "cd" is provided by your user's shell which lacks the required privileges to go into /root
<sdeziel> MelRay: you could inspect /root's content with this though: sudo ls -alh /root
<MelRay> sdeziel: Ok thanks let me try that...
<MelRay> sdeziel: So by purpose of design the server edition of Ubuntu is hardened to disallow direct access to /root since it will be exposed to potential attacks from outside?
<sdeziel> MelRay: I believe that /root has always been restricted to root itself, nothing Ubuntu specific there.
<MelRay> sdeziel: Hmmmm... ok I just never really try to access root so it never came up. Thanks for the assist.
<LostSoul> bekks: On functional test made memory leak on FF
<LostSoul> It ate 30-40GB of RAM+Swap in 1-2min and made OOEM Killer on Containers Host
<patdk-wk_> LostSoul, that is all?
<LostSoul> Yeah
<LostSoul> TBH, I've never saw something like that - I mean FF memory leak that in 1-2 min ate ~40GB of memory
<LostSoul> I limited mem to Containers
<RoyK> LostSoul: on all of them?
<lucidguy> Going to be seting up a new Ubuntu NFS server.  16.04 or 14.04?  Its a real old Dell server, about 9 years old.
<RoyK> LostSoul: doesn't really matter - probably better NFSv4 support in 16.04, though
<lucidguy> Ill be doing NFS3
<lucidguy> Most people seem to avoid 4
<lucidguy> no?
<RoyK> no
<RoyK> that's not a single reason to avoid NFSv4
<RoyK> s/that/there/
<lucidguy> Is it not far more complicated? performance?
<RoyK> performance is better, it supports old host/ip authentication (sec=sys)
<RoyK> and it supports NFSv3 if you install portmap etc
<lucidguy> So then why have I never encountered an organization using 4?
<caliculk> Because orgs are slow to adapt
<caliculk> But not really, just spitballing
<RoyK> the only reason NFSv3 is still supported is that people are slow to adapt
<lucidguy> RoyK: guessing your v4 user.
<RoyK> I have a couple of machines used for vmware storage, so they use NFSv3, since we're at ESXi 5.5, which doesn't support NFSv4 (nor IPv6 for NFS)
<caliculk> Does ESXi v6 support v4?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> and NFS over IPv6
<lucidguy> Yeah, see thats discouraging.  If massive orgs like vmware are not supporting it yet.. thats going to make my decision easy.
<caliculk> Okay, cool. Was planning on installing 6.0 on a new server
<RoyK> lucidguy: newer distros also include support for older NFS versions
<RoyK> lucidguy: so there's no reason to choose 10.04 or something to avoid NFSv4 support :P
<RoyK> btw, 12.04 also supports NFSv4, but not as well
<caliculk> I would go with 16.04 anyways
<RoyK> what sort of setup is this?
<LostSoul> RoyK: What all?
<LostSoul> It gone on one of them but I hadn't have limits so it killed whole container
<lucidguy> I was only thinking of 14.04 or 12.04 becuase of the old hardware im installing it on.
<RoyK> lucidguy: usually, new distros support old hardware just as well as old distros
<RoyK> well, depending on the meaning of 'old', obviously - 80386 support was removed from kernel some years back ;)
<temmi_hoo> damn
<rstarmer> Still trying to get 'conjure-up openstack' working.  Anyone had success with this?
<jgrimm> stokachu, ^^
<stokachu> rstarmer: yea , where you stuck at
<rstarmer> stokachu: The system _almost_ completes, and then complains about not being able to create an external network, and then fails.
<stokachu> ok can you try from ppa:conjure/ppa
<rstarmer> Sure.
<stokachu> rstarmer: fixed a bunch of neutron stuff
<stokachu> needs more testing before I push to the archive
<rstarmer> Ok.  Also, previously I ran into an issue where the system complained about a missing ssh key (new system didn't have a local id_rsa), and so that was missing as a pre-requisite.
<stokachu> should be able to rerun with conjure-up openstack -s
<stokachu> yea fixed the SSH issue hopefully to
<ReScO> any info on this bug? https://www.google.nl/webhp?q=marvell+88e8056+sky2+rx+error
<rstarmer> stokach: ok, I just blew away the underlying machine, and re-created. I'll try -s next time.
<temmi_hoo> would anyone possibly have experience in vagrant and ssh keys? i'm having slight trouble inserting the private key and getting in
<rstarmer> temmi_hoo: try vagrant ssh-config, it should give you the details of what has been set up.
<temmi_hoo> yes, i'm willing to put in my own keys and this is when things get not that bright
<temmi_hoo> vagrant ssh-config gives me the info and then i can ssh vagrant@127.1 -p XYZ -i LONGSTRING
<temmi_hoo> i'd like to get in using vagrant ssh
<temmi_hoo> now, this all works nicely using the default key system but providing my own keys don't seem to work
<stokachu> rstarmer: coo lemme know how it goes I want to try and get a fix pushed out tonight or this weekend
<rstarmer> shall do.
<temmi_hoo> rstarmer: how did you put your own keys in the vagrants? i know it's two lines of Vagrantfile and then the keyfile needs to be present
<temmi_hoo> i'm already making my own public key to be allowed in the .ssh/authorized_keys file
<teward> nacc: ping
<nacc> teward: pong
<teward> nacc: with the php7.0 migration, was a 'default' set of plugins chosen for autoinclusion, and if so where was that documented?
<teward> nacc: just installing php7.0-fpm, for example, misses plugins that a lot of PHP frameworks want
<teward> :p
<teward> and then require manual installation therein
<nacc> teward: followed whatever is in debian
<teward> hmm
<nacc> teward: our only delta right now is a few fixes for php itself, iirc
<nacc> teward: can you give me an example?
<teward> nacc: mediawiki, common wiki software, missingdep: php7.0-xlm
<teward> grr
<teward> damned keyboard
<teward> nacc: mediawiki, common wiki software, missingdep: php7.0-xml, needs manualinstall
<teward> i'm testing all the stuff i use now
<teward> mediawiki's first on the list :p
<nacc> teward: yes, php7.0-xml is split out
<teward> nacc: ack
<nacc> that's an upstream decision, iirc
<teward> also ack
<nacc> teward: so if it's a problem, it might have been something i missed in mediawki's packaging
<nacc> and mediawikis hould add a dep
<nacc> *should
<nacc> teward: mbstring was another common one to need to add
<rstarmer> temmi_hoo:  I add my own public key (rather than Vagrant's generated key) via an ansible playbook, so that I can inject the keys I want to use, rather than Vagrant's provided keys.  The other option is to create your own vagrant box, which is often less convenient.
<teward> nacc: yeah i've seen that too
<teward> nacc: i don't see mediawiki in the repos, it probably got dropped
<teward> nacc: but when installing from tarballs there's complaints
<teward> so meh
<nacc> teward: ack, i think upstream claimed no php7.0 support
<nacc> teward: iirc
<teward> nacc: they did - i'm still testing anyways because I can :P
<nacc> heh
<teward> nacc: though, the version in alpha has support :P
<teward> supposedly
<nacc> yeah, i was focused on released versions as much as i could
<teward> :P
<teward> nacc: indeed.
<teward> nacc: just seemed a little odd that some critical things in a lot of frameworks went missing
<nacc> teward: yeah, so this is just the "new" php way
<teward> godforbid what wordpress will yell about xD
<nacc> heh
<teward> nacc: ack, wasn't sure if these major changes were documented, but I didn't see a complete set of info in release notes hence the ping :)
<nacc> teward: iirc, wordpress in the archive does work
<temmi_hoo> rstarmer: so you didn't use the Vagrantfile configuration parameters to inject your keys?
<teward> nacc: E:OutOfDate
<teward> recent security patches came out
<teward> so...
<nacc> teward: yeah, i should probably have documented more of those changes
<nacc> teward: oh ack, all of htat stuff is stale :)
<teward> yup
<nacc> it felt like
<rstarmer> temmi_hoo: the inject route works better for me as I don't only use my target systems with Vagrant, but also with other cloud providers, so I needed something that was a bit more flexible than the Vagrant only solution.
<teward> nacc: shooting yourself in the foot sounds like an apt equivalent situation :P
<temmi_hoo> ahhh okay
<nacc> teward: heh
<temmi_hoo> well i'm not yet using ansible but that's on my roadmap
<nacc> teward: that's a good point, though, i wonder if i should have put something in the serverguide
<temmi_hoo> i had the kind of experience that using ansible to apt install me lots of stuff was taking horribly much longer than doing the same from a shell script - i'm not sure what or why but at that point i went to using just shell scripts for provisioning
<temmi_hoo> that's all good since now the configuration is more readable to people not in the know of vagrant
<teward> nacc: we can probably still get that updated in the server guide at this point
<teward> nacc: just saying that a little more documentation may be prudent if people come being "WTH DID YOU DO IT BREAKS EVERYTHING IT DON'T WORK WHY DID..." etc etc etc
<temmi_hoo> now another question regarding vagrant, did rstarmer or someone else have success in running a single specific provision script out of many that happen to use the same provisioner? i gave names to them but am not having great success in selective provisioning
 * teward is already seeing some issues coming up on Ask Ubuntu wrt the transition
<rstarmer> temmi_hoo: I use ansible provisioner, and a single targeted play, so I'm not running into multiples issue(s)
<temmi_hoo> ah
<teward> nacc: it does seem, though, that the link to my blog post on how to fix the php5-fpm -> php7.0-fpm stuff for nginx upgrades *is* getting read
<teward> so at least some people read up on the docs, thanks for including that link in the ReleaseNOtes
<nacc> teward: ack
 * teward sighs, and goes to start figuring out the next nginx merge
<teward> rbasak: remind me what I need to do to reclass some of the new binaries included in nginx's builds in Main again?
<teward> or should I just poke -release about it
<rstarmer> stokachu: Everything is showing up active on the dashboard, but I have a mesage "Neutron not ready yet..." at the bottom of the screen.
<stokachu> rstarmer: yea give it a few it is still configuring the gateway etc
<stokachu> thats from the post processing script
<stokachu> rstarmer: https://github.com/Ubuntu-Solutions-Engineering/openstack-deb/blob/master/bundles/common-openstack/post.sh for reference
<rstarmer> is there any expectations of newtork environment?  This is just a single interface machien at themoment.
<stokachu> rstarmer: you should have a custom bridge 'openstack0' setup on the machine which i expose as a second interface to the containers
<stokachu> rstarmer: so you get everything setup for you
<stokachu> did you choose the nova lxd one?
<rstarmer> yeah, I selected the Openstack-LXD variant
<stokachu> rstarmer: nice, how much ram?
<rstarmer> 16G on this (It's a digitalocean VM), 8 cores, 160G SSD for storage
<stokachu> rstarmer: ah i had issues trying to run it on digitalocean
<stokachu> you may have better luck
<stokachu> in theory it should work
<DammitJim> I can't log on to my server if the network cable is disconnected
<DammitJim> I'm even using a local account (the server was joined to a domain)
<rstarmer> stokachu: I'll let it run till it either times out, or breaks.  will let you know regardless.
<stokachu> rstarmer: if you want i can login and take a look too
<rstarmer> got a public key handy?
<stokachu> rstarmer: adam-stokes on launchpad
<stokachu> ssh-import-id adam-stokes
<sarnold> such a cool tool
<rstarmer> stokachu: try ubuntu@conjure.opsits.com
<stokachu> cool im in
<stokachu> rstarmer: gonna kill your conjure-up so i can tak ea look
<rstarmer> K
<stokachu> rstarmer: neutron subnet-create --name ubuntu-subnet --gateway 10.101.0.1 --dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 ubuntu-net 10.101.0.0/24
<stokachu> ah i need to parse better for the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<stokachu> or just use the first one
<rstarmer> probably just the first is fine, otherwise, I believe you have to double up the --dns-nameserver parameter
<stokachu> rstarmer: can i comment out one of them just for the time being
<rstarmer> certainly
<rstarmer> it's just the defaults for the deployment anyway
<stokachu> rstarmer: k ill make a note to fix that parsing
<rstarmer> cool
<stokachu> rstarmer: if this works for you im going to have to try it again on a droplet myself
<stokachu> its adding the floating ips now, be just a minute
<rstarmer> I'm happy to re-run again as well.  I'll just remove one of the nameservers.
<stokachu> rstarmer: when this is done ill have you run conjure-up openstack -s and get the horizon IP
<rstarmer> I did create an ssh key as well, is that a pre-req or does the tool address that now?
<rstarmer> sounds good.
<stokachu> the tool should create one as well now
<rstarmer> ok, I'll drop that from next run
<stokachu> rstarmer: ive got bugs filed here too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openstack
<stokachu> rstarmer: go ahead and rerun `conjure-up openstack -s`
<stokachu> you'll probably want to run sshuttle so you can get to horizon, so like sshuttle -r ubuntu@conjure.opsits.com -r 10.42.154.0/24
<sdeziel> stokachu: random comment regarding bundles/common-openstack/post.sh, cloud-images.ubuntu.com is available with HTTPS so might as well use it since there is no GPG validation of the root fs/VM image
<stokachu> sdeziel: thanks ill make a card to get that updated
<sarnold> sdeziel: wha/??
<sarnold> I thought all our tools properly checked signatures?
<stokachu> sarnold: only on sundays
<sdeziel> sarnold: I'm talking about https://github.com/Ubuntu-Solutions-Engineering/openstack-deb/blob/master/bundles/common-openstack/post.sh
 * sdeziel notes to only work on Sundays
<sdeziel> I wonder why "root.tar.gz" is used instead of the smaller .xz version
<stokachu> sdeziel: had a bunch of stuff to do before ods, but that's a good point i can fix that too
<stokachu> rstarmer: lemme know if you can get an instance up and ssh into it, ping outside etc
<rstarmer> stokachu: shall do, just running into a meeting, but will try in ~ 1hr or so.
<nacc> sdeziel: ping
<stokachu> rstarmer: cool ill be around
<nacc> sdeziel: would you happen to know much about samba configuration? particularly replacing libpam-smbpass (no longer in 16.04) with libpam-winbind. I'm trying to update the ServerGuide documentation
 * patdk-wk_ just uses sssd
<rstarmer> stokachu: System load at 450?  top
<rstarmer> top - 15:14:09 up  1:15,  3 users,  load average: 456.48, 168.48, 65.85
<rstarmer> Tasks: 808 total, 168 running, 640 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<stokachu> rstarmer: yeaaa that's DO
<sdeziel> nacc: no, sorry
<rstarmer> Ok, will look more later.
<nacc> sdeziel: np, thanks
<sdeziel> I have yet to upgrade my smb server
<nacc> sdeziel: sure; i'm struggling to find any good migration documentation and was hoping to get serverguide updated today. I also have no windows machines or any samba experience,though ... so :)
<stokachu> rstarmer: i remember that being one of the reasons it didn't work for me
<stokachu> rstarmer: it may be worth having one of the server guys look into it since i think DO is KVM
<sarnold> nacc: the samba release notes have a section on the new smb.conf options that may be used to make it insecure again: https://www.samba.org/samba/history/samba-4.4.2.html
<nacc> sarnold: thanks, i'll look
<lordknicle> hi guys
<lordknicle> i have seen on internet this chan for supporting troubles with ubuntu
<lordknicle> there is someone who can give me some suggestions or hints?
<nacc> lordknicle: you haven't stated a problem?
<sarnold> lordknicle: irc works best i fyou just ask questions
<lordknicle> hi guys
<lordknicle> i should create a computer for management of mails
<jvwjgames> Help please
<jvwjgames> I am getting a kernel panic
<nacc> lordknicle: that's still not a question, just fyi
<nacc> jvwjgames: using the Ubuntu kernel? can you pastebin the panic?
<jvwjgames> I will send pic
<jvwjgames> As it would take a very long time to type
<jvwjgames> http://picpaste.com/pics/IMAG0492-cmywryJr.1461960853.jpg
<koaps> hey all
<koaps> i'm having a little problem with LXD and I was hoping someone might be able to help out
<jvwjgames> Did you guys see it
<koaps> see what?
<jvwjgames> The kernel panic
<jvwjgames> I posted
<jvwjgames> Any suggestions I need this fixed
<stgraber> jvwjgames: well, the error is pretty clear, you're somehow missing an executable /sbin/init
<jvwjgames> How do I fix it
<jvwjgames> I can't even get into recovery mode
<koaps> can you mount the livecd iso? might be able to fix stuff then
<jamespage> coreycb, we need to tinker with the layout of the horizon package - its an ugly beast
<coreycb> jamespage, are you talking theme-wise?
<jamespage> coreycb, yeah - two thoughts
<koaps> ya there's buggyness with the buttons on the ubuntu theme
<jamespage> currently we generated stuff during package install directly into /usr/share/openstack-dashboard
<jamespage> it works but its not great
<jamespage> should be /var/lib/openstack-dashboard
<jamespage> I also think we could ship the ubuntu them in the main package and just make it an end-user configurable option
<jamespage> operators can disable it if they want by dropping it in local_settings.py
<jamespage> koaps, latest horizon? aware of some niggles that design are working to resolve atm
<jamespage> koaps, oh and what's you prob with LXD?
<koaps> jamespage: trusty/liberty, can't even deploy xenial/mitaka cleanly yet
<coreycb> jamespage, ok. I'll look into that.  any rush on this or just newton time frame?
<koaps> jamespage: think I found my problem with lxd, seems when I'm creating and starting lots of containers, cloud-init isn't keeping up, some of the contianers are getting IP's but their names are wrong, and ssh isn't work(key issues)
<koaps> I split create and start into different scripts and added a sleep 1 to the start script
<koaps> seems to have fixed it
<koaps> not ideal
<koaps> but I can ssh to everything now
<jamespage> koaps, the liberty nova lxd driver is very beta quality
<jamespage> mitaka was out first ga
<koaps> jamespage: oh I'm not using lxd in openstack
<koaps> i'm using to create the container to run openstack
<jamespage> koaps, ok can you explain your use case?
<jamespage> koaps, so running openstack in containers?
<koaps> ya
<koaps> pretty the normal juju deployment for openstack, I believe
<jamespage> koaps, one sec
<koaps> pretty much I meant
<jamespage> koaps, with MAAS ?
<jamespage> koaps, or all in one?
<koaps> we use MAAS for the physicals, so ceph, compute and gateway
<koaps> everything else is in a container
<jamespage> right - ok
<jamespage> koaps: so you're using Juju 2.0 with MAAS 1.9?
<koaps> not yet, 1.25
<koaps> MAAS 1.9
<koaps> we use manual environments
<koaps> so do juju add ssh:....
<koaps> for physicals
<jamespage> koaps, right ok so that still using the old lxc tech stack - not a problem but wanted to check
<koaps> sure, the thing I'm changing now is
<koaps> xenial lxd server and pre-creating the containers
<koaps> instead of juju-deployer using lxc:3 type of to targets
<jamespage> and then adding the containers to juju manually?
<koaps> yup
<koaps> its because we have a kinda nasty network topology and needed to pre-create a overlay network for openstack
<jamespage> koaps, so your problem is with creating the lxd containers themselves by the sounds of things?
<jamespage> koaps, are you using static network configuration?
<jamespage> or dhcp?
<koaps> yea, I had a script that was looping though 21 contianers I need to create, it was launching and starting one by one, with a second delay between each
<lordknicle> sorry man
<lordknicle> just got out a lil bit
<koaps> but a few wouldn't come up right
<koaps> jamespage: ya, the whole thing is static Ip's from dnsmasq and I set the MAC address on the containers
<jamespage> koaps, ack
<jamespage> koaps, you've gone a bit beyond my knowledge of LXD now - stgraber might be a better target for your problem :)
<koaps> I don't have the log any more, but SSH was complaining about its keys being wrong or something on the containers I couldn't connect to
<koaps> and the host names were ubuntu, so I figured cloud-init wasn't working right
<koaps> jamespage: no prob, it seems creating and starting needed a bit of distance from each other
<koaps> I can always replicate it and get logs if anyone wanted them
<jamespage> koaps, might point to a bug which is why I ping stgraber - he's the tech lead on LXD
<jamespage> koaps, #lxcontainers is also a good place to get help on lxd btw
<koaps> oh ok cool, I looked at the ubuntu support for for what channels there were and didn't see a lxd/lxc one so figured I would try here
<koaps> s/for/page/
<stgraber> koaps, jamespage: would be interesting to look at the cloud-init log to see what's going on. I've never seen such behavior even in my benchmarks
<virtualguy> anyone used conjure-up and know how to uninstall openstack, so i can re-run the 'conjure-up openstack' ?
<sarnold> virtualguy: you could grep through /var/log/dpkg.log forpackages installed after the time you used it, and apt-get purge those packages
<rstarmer> stokachu: while the load has dropped back to a more manageable level, there's still something borked...  Currenly the mysql process has ended up in error state with 'hook failed: "config-changed"'.
<sdeziel> sarnold: thanks for merging the sshd AA profile!
<sarnold> sdeziel: you're welcome; thanks for doing the work, and the reminders :D
<virtualguy> tried that but conjure-up was just hanging doing nothing. hitting ctrl-c would then bring up the install 'gui' but it wouldn't go any further. just reinstalled 16.04 since it was a fresh machine anyway
<virtualguy> i bombed out of the install because I wanted to change the location of the lxd containers but it seems conjure-up is a one hit kinda thing, i couldn't even find a log file!
<rbasak> teward: technically an MIR, though if it's something that should be covered by an existing MIR then you can ask an archive admin in #ubuntu-release.
<rbasak> (or file some kind of stub MIR with an explanation)
<jvwjgames> How do I copy files from a live CD to a hard drive on the same system
<stokachu> rstarmer: is it still up?
<tarpman> jvwjgames: cp(1)
<jvwjgames> Where do I do that at
<stokachu> virtualguy: depending on what you 'conjure-up' determines the log file, so like 'conjure-up openstack' would be in /var/log/openstack.log
<sarnold> run "cat /proc/mounts" to see what is mounted where
<stokachu> virtualguy: right now to uninstall openstack you would run 'juju destroy-model default; juju destroy-controller <name>'
<stokachu> which you get from juju list-controllers
<stokachu> virtualguy: i agree i still have documentation to write on all this
<jvwjgames> How do I use cp
<stokachu> jvwjgames: https://askubuntu.com/questions/195983/how-to-copy-files-via-terminal
<stokachu> jvwjgames: also these general support questions should be asked in #ubuntu
<jvwjgames> OK sorry
<stokachu> np :)
<stokachu> virtualguy: bug please file bugs on things that aren't clear, or lacking so I can get them addressed
#ubuntu-server 2016-04-30
<AndyWojo> Hi, is openstack getting a repo/ppa on 16.04?
<sarnold> I suspect it will once the 'n' series is out; before that, maybe not?
<mispp> hey everybody, i have a problem setting a default gateway for lxd containers. anyone has a suggestion how to make this happen without involving host file /etc/network/interfaces? (i set ip addresses using systemd-networkd)
<mispp> i'd like to have set up like this: http://s32.postimg.org/nqfehky51/Screenshot_20160430_124201.png but somehow the gateway doesnt get set within the container (i also want to avoid NAT)
<mispp> settings for lxd bridge are set with init
<mispp> it's ubuntu 16.04 server
<daum_> hey guys i have a ubuntu 14.04 server which has two interfaces one public and one private, both are static ips configured like this: http://pastebin.com/h1Zx0QJ0 .  when i try to ping outside networks it seems to be going over only the internal one, so the destination is unreachable.  Any ideas how to fix that?
<patdk-lap> why did you define two gateways?
<patdk-lap> why is your netmask screwed up?
<daum_> patdk-lap, two gateways since one is for the internal network (10.0.0.X) then the other is our public network?
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> do you know what a gateay is?
<patdk-lap> you can only have 1 gateway
<patdk-lap> unless you are an absolute expert, and know exactly how much you are breaking things by adding more than one
<daum_> that i am not, but i thought i'd need one for each interface?
<patdk-lap> kindof like a car
<patdk-lap> you can have many people inside it
<patdk-lap> but only ONE should be driving at a time
<daum_> so basically we have a private internal only network which we have a bunch of 10.0.0.XXX ips on one of the nics, then on the other nic we have public ips
<daum_> so how would you suggest the file should look for that?
<patdk-lap> change netmask to 255.255.255.0
<patdk-lap> remove gateway line
<daum_> then ifdown em2  and em1 and ifup them both?
<patdk-lap> no, you should only be touching em2
<daum_> so i did ifdown em2 and ifup em2, after switching that netmask to 255.255.255.0 and commenting out the gateway, and now get destination unreachable on the private and public, both trying with ips they should be able to ping
<patdk-lap> you didn't touch the gateway on em1?
<daum_> nope
<daum_> route isn't showing it though
<patdk-lap> maybe ifdown em1 also
<patdk-lap> to fix the gateay
<daum_> says em1 isn't configured
<patdk-lap> then you did something to break your config you aren't showing
<patdk-lap> does em1 and em2 actually both exist?
<daum_> yes
<daum_> let me restart the server
<daum_> ok so now the public internet works fine but private is unreachable
<patdk-lap> what does, ifconfig em2 show?
<daum_> http://i.imgur.com/Nt3fpIR.png
<patdk-lap> what are you attempting to ping?
<daum_> 10.0.0.195
<daum_> alright weird
<daum_> it just started to work fine
<daum_> so i guess we're all set
<daum_> thank you
<patdk-lap> probably stp on your switch
<daum_> so any idea why we have a total of 13 other servers that have pretty much my same original config except different ips
<daum_> but they work fine. was that just pure luck?
<patdk-lap> yes, depends on the order the nics turn up
<daum_> with the dual gateway and netmask set to 255.0.0.0
<patdk-lap> and the gateways are defined
<daum_> ah
<daum_> good to know
<daum_> thank you so much
<patdk-lap> but sounds like it's probably more complex
<patdk-lap> they only ever talk to 10.0.0.x internally?
<patdk-lap> no vpn's or any other reason it would need to talk to 10.0.0.1?
<daum_> yep
<daum_> they just talk to each other over the 10.0.0.XX
<patdk-lap> ya, should be safe then
<patdk-lap> if you had a vpn or something on 10.0.0.1
<patdk-lap> then you would need to add a route so it knows how to get there
<daum_> ah
<daum_> thanks for your help
<daum_> appreciate it!
<nashant> Hey, I'm trying to ssh in to a new install and it's failing. auth.log says authentication failure and failed password. The password is correct and ssh works fine from localhost
<nashant> Any ideas?
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> this is my configuration file at /etc/apache2/sites-available/dahliaco.com.conf
<linuxlove> http://pastebin.com/BwGiJ8TN
<linuxlove> i did a2ensite dahliaco.com in terminal also
<Sling> ..and?
<linuxlove> but i cant see index.html contents at /var/www/html when i browse dahliaco.com
<Sling> what happens instead?
<linuxlove> i have another domain khoonehbazar.ir and its configuration is at /etc/apache2/sites-available/laravel.example.com.conf
<linuxlove> its point is at /var/www/html/laravel/public
<linuxlove> and i see welcome page for khoonehbazar.ir when i browse dahliaco.com
<Sling> what is the output of apache2ctl -S
<linuxlove> http://pastebin.com/qy17gRNi
<linuxlove> what is problem ?
<Sling> why do you have the docroot for khoonehbazar.ir inside the docroot for dahliaco.com? why is the default vhost still enabled? why do you have 'laravel.example.com' as ServerName for the khoonehbazar.ir vhost?
<thesheff17> quick question if anyone knows...any reason vim 16.04 doesn't have python support compiled in?  I see people installing vim-gnome but this seems overkill especially on the server edition of ubuntu
<linuxlove> Sling, it is in sites-avalable
<Sling> also why do you enable htaccess files if you have access to the main config? and why don't you set 'Require all granted' in the virtualhosts so the permissions are OK?
<linuxlove> what should i do now to solve problem
<Sling> linuxlove: you should first clean up your setup
<Sling> linuxlove: it doesn't matter that it's in sites-available, those are ignored unless they are enabled (and by enabled I mean a symlink to the config exists in sites-enabled)
<Sling> and since it shows up in apache2ctl -S, it's enabled
<Sling> so far with the info given, I can't explain why you would see khoonehbazar.ir when browsing to dahliaco.com
<linuxlove> then is configuration for dahliaco.com wrong?
<Sling> please first read trough the questions I asked
<Sling> and fix your configuration
<Sling> then we can look at solving a problem
<Sling> if you don't understand your own configuration, then you won't be able to fix problems :)
<linuxlove> Sling, i did configuration from a website http://tecadmin.net/install-laravel-framework-on-ubuntu/
<linuxlove> it is what i did
<Sling> linuxlove: that's a horrible howto
<Sling> it uses mod_php which nobody should be using anymore, it sets 777 permissions
<linuxlove> what should i do now?
<Sling> I already told you a few times.
<linuxlove> Sling, you say i have to clean settings ?
<Sling> are you going to answer everything with a question?
<linuxlove> i am confused and i dont know how can i fix
<Sling> you blindly copied some tutorial, even keeping the laravel.example.com hostname in place, and now you expect it to be magically fixed
<linuxlove> i just did from that website
<Sling> learn about what you're doing
<Sling> read the documentation
<Sling> not some random website
<Sling> setting up public webservers is not trivial
<Sling> you should not be managing websites if this is all voodoo to you
<linuxlove> Sling, you are right
<linuxlove> but it was first page that i saw on google
<linuxlove> Sling, just give me a reference please
<linuxlove> i need to fix
<Sling> scroll back, read the things I said
<Sling> if you don't understand, look them up in the apache httpd documentation
<Sling> if you still don't understand, feel free to ask
<linuxlove> Sling, okay i am reading them
<linuxlove> Sling, my project for dahliaco.com is on /home/mohammad/Documents/simple and when i run localhost:8000 i see my project for dahliaco.com
<linuxlove> my configuration for dahliaco.com on /etc/apache2/sites-available/dahliaco.com.conf is http://pastebin.com/rGz0JvFr
<linuxlove> Sling, php artisan serv
<linuxlove> Laravel development server started on http://localhost:8000/
<linuxlove> Sling, what is my wrong now ?
<linuxlove> Sling, ?
<linuxlove> excuse me that i repeat your name
<linuxlove> anyone?
<linuxlove> please help
<Simon-> on a 15.10 VM, the ethernet device was named eth0; on a new 16.04 VM the ethernet device is named ens1; where is this configured? the device name didn't change when upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 so it must be configured somewhere or affected by installed packages
<bekks> Simon-: Thats due to systemd, get used to it :)
<Simon-> that doesn't answer my question
<mikedep333> Hi. In the past, I was told to discuss issues with cloud images here. The xenial vagrant box is failing to work with vagrant altogether due to shared folders not working. https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1565985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565985 in cloud-images "vagrant vb ubuntu/xenial64 cannot mount synced folders" [Undecided,New]
<mikedep333> It looks like the current xenial approach is to only install the vboxsf & vboxguest kernel modules without installing the rest of the guest additions. Based on my research, that cannot work.
<Simon-> it seems that /etc/systemd/network/50-virtio-kernel-names.link is created on upgrade and disables unpredictable network device names
<bort> hi, i've got fluxbox running on a vnc server on a headless ubuntu 16.04 server but can't get everything to work.
<bort> for example, thunar is no showing icons (i installed all kind of *-icon-theme packages). in addition, firefox crashes when i want save a file or go to file->open. i guess because thunar is not registered as the default file manager.
<bort> i get "(firefox:13867): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system"
<mikedep333> bort, I've run firefox on 14.04 on icewm on X2Go. X2Go does have more session handling logic than VNC does, but I doubt you need to start anything to start firefox.
<mikedep333> I think that error is a red herring.
<mikedep333> or its representative of gsettings not being installed, which means you need to install some packages.
<bort> firefox is running fine, it's just when i trigger a file-dialog
<bort> something is not working correctly with gtk and thunar
<mikedep333> oh, I hear you
<bort> i've got gsettings-desktop-schemas installed
<mikedep333> thunar isn't invoked for the file -> open dialog
<mikedep333> it's just GTK
<bort> yeah, but also update-alternatives doesn't mention thunar what so ever. no entry for file-manager or anything like it like x-www-browser for firefox
<mikedep333> the file manager is an XDG association I think.
<mikedep333> For example set Thunar as the default file browser just run:
<mikedep333> xdg-mime default Thunar.desktop inode/directory
<bort> thanks. i ran that command but it didn't help. i'm not familiar with this xdg stuff, only used it once to rename my user dirs. when i run xdg-settings --list , i only get default-url-scheme-handler and default-web-browser. i guess something is not working
<jvwjgames> Does anyone know how to fix a kernel panic
<bort> i'll give it a go tomorrow. thanks mikedep333
<mikedep333> np
<rstarmer> stokachu: tried conjure-up on a larger machine (well, larger VM) running on KVM.  it just sits in allocating mode.
#ubuntu-server 2016-05-01
<stokachu> rstarmer: ok I'll need to mess with it inside a VM, why not run it on baremetal? it  allocates everything to containers anyway
<rstarmer> when you only have access to big VMs from your provider, you use VMs :)
<rstarmer> was about to spin up another machine, I'll give you access when it's up if you've got time to look at it.
<rstarmer> stokachu: try ubuntu@conjurephy.opsits.com, lxd init, using ppa:conjure/ppa, but havent' run conjure-up yet.
<stokachu> ok it may be a bit
<rstarmer> no worries, it'll be there at least until tomorrow.
<agronholm> hi, I'm trying to boot my servers in UEFI mode (ubuntu 16.04) but no success
<agronholm> installation works fine
<agronholm> but attempting to boot drops me to a grub prompt
<agronholm> further, grub can't read any of my XFS partitions though grub is supposed to work with XFS
<agronholm> any pointers would be helpful
<nick125> Hey everyone. I just installed 16.04 LTS on a box and I'm having problems with my ethernet interface changing name on every boot. I have 3 NICs in my box (2x Intel, 1x Realtek), and the Realtek NIC keeps getting named either enp3s0 or enp4s0...but it seems to change on every boot. Any thoughts on how to make this consistent?
<Werewolf> hello
<Werewolf> after upgrading, I experience dependency hell.
<Werewolf> Please assist. The server is not working at all.
<agronholm> Werewolf: specifics
<Werewolf> 	http://pastebin.com/4UzB5Dnp
<Werewolf> agronholm
<agronholm> Werewolf: does apt-get install -f help?
<Werewolf> on first update attempt, it hung, now i have 7 broken packages.
<Werewolf> and no
<agronholm> what happens then?
<Werewolf> same error, they seem to be blocking anything with APT
<Werewolf> the issue is with
<Werewolf>  mysql-server-5.7
<Werewolf>  mysql-server
<agronholm> /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.postinst: line 103: /etc/default/keyboard: Permission denied
<agronholm> this caught my eye
<Werewolf> i'm root.
<Werewolf> currently
<agronholm> how do you get permission denied with root
<Werewolf> i have no idea, a distro update hung
<Werewolf> and this is me trying to recover from it
<agronholm> can you try to purge the offending package and reinstall it?
<agronholm> keyboard-configuration that is
<Werewolf> no, i have a production database
<Werewolf> in mysql
<Werewolf> and i tried that
<Werewolf> with keyboard configuration
<agronholm> and?
<Werewolf> it errors out in the end, regardless
<Werewolf> i did
<Werewolf> sudo apt-get remove keyboard-configuration
<Werewolf> sudo apt-get install keyboard-configuration
<Werewolf> on reinstall, it causes issues again
<agronholm> I said purge, not remove
<Werewolf> sec
<agronholm> "remove" doesn't delete configuration files
<Werewolf> rm: cannot remove '/etc/default/keyboard': Operation not permitted
<agronholm> that's the real problem you need to solve
<agronholm> is that a normal file?
<Werewolf> yes
<Werewolf> i can edit it in nano
<Werewolf> but i have no write permission to save
<agronholm> and rm -f /etc/default/keyboard gives you the error?
<Werewolf> yes
<agronholm> run a filesystem check
<agronholm> it sounds like fs corruption
<Werewolf> okay, running
<Werewolf> i am still concerned; why would file system error over a simple distro upgrade?
<agronholm> Werewolf: you got it backwards
<Werewolf> ?
<agronholm> the distro upgrade would error because of a file system error
<agronholm> distro upgrades don't generally cause file system errors
<agronholm> but if you have any, your upgrade may go wrong
<Werewolf> root@rescue:/# fsck /dev/sda1
<Werewolf> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<Werewolf> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<agronholm> ?
<Werewolf> trying to fix
<agronholm> fix what?
<agronholm> did it find errors?
<Werewolf> it says clean
<agronholm> can you move the file?
<agronholm> what are the permissions on it?
<Werewolf> which file?
<agronholm> that only file we discussed
<Werewolf> no
<Werewolf> i can't write to it
<Werewolf> even from rescue mode
<agronholm> that's not what I asked
<Werewolf> can i move it?
<agronholm> I asked what its permissions are
<agronholm> moving the file does not involve writing to it
<Werewolf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 Jan 14  2015 keyboard
<agronholm> and "mv /etc/default/keyboard /tmp/" does what?
<Werewolf> nothing
<Werewolf> silently fails
<agronholm> so no errors, but the file stays in place?
<Werewolf> yes
<Werewolf> root@rescue:/mnt/etc/default# mv keyboard key2
<Werewolf> mv: cannot move `keyboard' to `key2': Operation not permitted
<Werewolf> that also fails
<agronholm> then I'm out of tricks
<Werewolf> :(
<agronholm> Werewolf: but other files in the directory can be moved?
<Werewolf> yes
<Werewolf> can't chmod keyboard either
<agronholm> I had the same problem years ago but it was due to file system corruption
<Werewolf> i don't thin kfsck is doing anything
<Werewolf> because it immediately says clean
<Werewolf> without going through any steps
<agronholm> ah
<agronholm> Werewolf: use the -f option
<agronholm> e2fsck -f -p
<Werewolf> hm
<Werewolf>  /dev/sda1: 150597/3141600 files (0.3% non-contiguous), 3506720/12594944 blocks
<agronholm> still no errors?
<agronholm> or did it not finish yet
<Werewolf> that is the only oputput
<Werewolf> wow
<Werewolf> tons of errors
<Werewolf> i did sudo mkfs.ext4 -S /dev/sda1
<Werewolf> now it is catching a ton
<agronholm> is that not your root drive though?
<agronholm> oh, you're in rescue mode
<Werewolf> yes
<Werewolf> it's fixing a buttload of things
<Werewolf> either this will hopefully work
<Werewolf> or i fucked up the file system beyond repair
<agronholm> you're doing mkfs
<agronholm> so
<Werewolf> ?
<agronholm> how would you screw up a filesystem with mkfs?
<Werewolf> no idea, but i didn't even know my file system was broken until this distro update fell all over itself
<Werewolf> but a file system error
<Werewolf> would also explain why some PHP files
<Werewolf> were just spitting out their source
<Werewolf> right?
<agronholm> maybe...dunno
<agronholm> you're probably running apache
<Werewolf> yes
<Werewolf> until this udpae
<Werewolf> no problems
<agronholm> I've never seen that happens with the nginx+php-fpm combo that I prefer whenever I have to run a PHP thing
<agronholm> -s
<Werewolf> after, the php files spit out their soure
<Werewolf> also, how long will this take? :P
<agronholm> depends on the size of your disk
<Werewolf> 100gb
<Werewolf> ...
<Werewolf> i lsot everything
<agronholm> it shouldn't take that long if you're not forcing it to overwrite everything
<Werewolf> root@rescue:/mnt# ls
<Werewolf> dev  lost+found  srv
<agronholm> ?
<Werewolf> that's all
<Werewolf> that's in /sda1/
<Werewolf> now
<agronholm> yes?
<agronholm> what were you expecting?
<Werewolf> how is that normalo?
<Werewolf> where are my files?
<agronholm> you just formatted your drive
<agronholm> that's what mkfs does
<Werewolf> so i lost all data?
<agronholm> everything that's not backed up (which you surely have done?)
<Werewolf> lovelhy
<Werewolf> yes, i have a daily
<agronholm> mkfs = make filesystem
<arooni> was examining why my server is full.  apparently i have 1.4G in /usr/src ;; there is quite a bit of old linux headers
<arooni> how would i clean out old versions without breaking anything
<agronholm> arooni: apt-get remove them?
<agronholm> also, apt-get autoremove should remove them anyways
<arooni> agronholm so i can trust autoremove not to remove any headers etc that i need?
<agronholm> arooni: yeah
<arooni> nice;  you just helped me free of 2.6GB
<arooni> agronholm is autoremove something i can set up to run automatically
<arooni> or is that something that should only be run manually
<arooni> and also;  is there a way of checking to make sure ubuntu will still boot without rebooting; i need to check what.. /etc/fstab ?
<arooni> seeing as i'm removing this
<rstarmer> stokachu: I was finally able to validate access to a DO based deployment (loaded an even larger DO instance), and with a little SSH-fu (port-forwarding to horizon) was able to get in and launch an instance.
<rstarmer> stokachu: one thing to add, either the IP of the keystone instance, or the OS_AUTH_URL so you can create an rc file.  Saves me figuring out how to discover it ;)
<rstarmer> stokachu: routing isn't working (can map from ext->instance, but can't get there), and console access doesn't appear to work either.
<rstarmer> stokachu: in looking in the router namespace, it appears that while the interfaces are properly configured, it is not currently possible to ping from the router namespace (in the neutron-gateway container) to the vm.
<rstarmer> stokachu: I can get to/from the neutron-gateway container to the base OS so the failed connection appears to be gateway to nova container container (where I presume the LXD instance of xenial was started).
<rstarmer> stokachu: I'm going to kill this machine now, can recreate at some point when you might have bandwidth to have a look.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bittin> Hello is there any Ubuntu Server mailinglist?
<bittin> for announces and stuff?
<bittin> nevermind found it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-server
<deadnull> I just did a clean install of 16.04, is vmstat supposed to run all the time? Seems kind of odd to me.
<lordievader> No? The first output it gives is some sort of a summary... I usually run it as 'vmstat 1'.
<deadnull> lordievader so I am not actually running vmstat myself, root is running the process (i was looking into the changes with systemd) and discovered this.
<deadnull> was about to file a bug but wanted to check
<lordievader> Hmm, not sure about that.
<deadnull> yeah, its very odd, for sure. I might be waiting a little bit before I deploy on 16.04.
<patdk-lap> I don't have vmstat running on any of my 16.04 machines
<deadnull> patdk-lap desktop or server
<patdk-lap> this is the server channel, I hope you are not discussing desktop
<deadnull> I just finished a clean install, no options installed, nothing, of server 16.04 in VMware
<deadnull> I am not :)
<deadnull> Just wanted to triple check
<patdk-lap> exactly where is vmstat running?
<deadnull> `ps aux | grep vmstat` -> "root 29 [vmstat]"
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> that is NOT vmstat
<patdk-lap> that is a kernel thread
<deadnull> :facepalm:
<deadnull> ty sir for resetting my brain
<deadnull> totally missing that, b/c in top its not displayed like that
<jonah> Hi I'm running a couple of new storage servers and just wondered how other Ubuntu Server users back up their data. Currently I use rysnc with a NAS with some hug hard drives in but because I have such a volume of files to backup each backup run takes 3-4 days... Most of the time when doing backups the last run hasn't finished when the next one starts!!
<jonah> I'm only backing up on the local network, I use gigabit ethernet wired connection but things are still too slow. could it be the slow CPU of the NAS where the bottleneck is??
#ubuntu-server 2017-04-24
<masber> good morning all
<masber> I am trying to bring up a network interface but somehow it is not working
<masber> https://pastebin.com/raw/hD7BT3r0
<masber> it says "Unknown interface ens224"
<masber> do I need to add ens224 to my interfaces file?
<Poster> that would be my guess yes
<transhuman> hi, small problem my /etc/resolv.conf doesnt seem to get populated, how do i fix correctly?
<cncr04s> add 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to it
<transhuman> that doesnt survive a reboot added dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 to interface seems to take care of it
<transhuman> next question does kvm /ubuntu guests have a guests tools ...I  know centos has a guest tool for kvm?
<cpaelzer> goo dmorning
<cpaelzer> uh space(-time) is distorted
<tohuw> Has anyone seen an issue in 16.04.2 where postfix-ldap and similar packages deploy modules with paths like "/usr/lib/postfix/postfix-ldap.so.1.0.1" when postfix expects "/usr/lib/postfix/postfix-ldap.so"?
<tohuw> I can resolve the immediate problem with symlinking, but I'm keen to know if there's something wrong in my installation base or in the package triggers or what
<sarnold> hrm I think those symlinks should be created by ldconfig which should be called as a trigger after packages are installed
<tohuw> sarnold: Interesting. I wonder why they wouldn't be? dpkg-reconfigure didn't help, but I don't know enough about packaging to say more
<tohuw> I'll be building a fresh instance tomorrow for other purposes; I'll re-test then and report a bug if it doesn't create the symlinks at that point.
<sarnold> tohuw: if this instance is then fair for testing, give a try to just running 'sudo ldconfig' or 'sudo ldconfig -n /usr/lib/postfix/' and see what changes...
<sarnold> fair warning while i'm pretty sure that's a no-op at worst and fixes your problem at best, there's a chance my memory is wrong on this point..
<tohuw> sarnold: too late D: instance was for temporary flight testing of something else and has been destroyed. I'll test on another tomorrow with your suggestion.
<sarnold> tohuw: hooray no consequences if I was wrong :)
<sarnold> (it's late. I should be in bed..)
<tohuw> likewise. Thanks for the help!
<cpaelzer> soahccc: go to bed, I'll quickly look at it
<sarnold> cpaelzer: thanks! :)
<cpaelzer> tohuw: I can already confirm that it doesn't get its symlink as other libs
<cpaelzer> also it is about the first name in /usr/lib I've seen for ages that is not starting with lib
<cpaelzer> maybe that falls through some wildcards now
<cpaelzer> tohuw: can you directly point me to the reference where it is expecting it as /usr/lib/postfix/postfix-ldap.so
<cpaelzer> I'd have expected /usr/lib/postfix/postfix-ldap.so.1
<cpaelzer> Ah I see those .sos are integrated otherwise - /etc/postfix/dynamicmaps.cf directly holds the reference to postfix-ldap.so.1.0.1
<cpaelzer> tohuw: even more, could you point me to where it expects it without the soname version?
<cpaelzer> ok the diff in lib vs non lib files there is normal .so for libs and those starting with postfix... for postfix database plugins
<zioproto> jamespage: are you around ?
<zioproto> I refreshed the nova package
<zioproto> https://code.launchpad.net/~zioproto/+git/nova/+ref/stable/newton
<zioproto> I need to refresh the all thing
<zioproto> jamespage: https://code.launchpad.net/~zioproto/ubuntu/+source/nova/+git/nova/+merge/323018
<jamespage> zioproto: please can you push your tags as well
<zioproto> sure
<zioproto> done
<zioproto> jamespage: done
<jamespage> zioproto: ok I merged your updated branches
<zioproto> thank you
<jamespage> zioproto: is there a bug ref for this already?
<zioproto> I dont know
<jamespage> I'll take that as a no then - normally the person preparing the upload for a new point release would also raise the bug paperwork
<jamespage> zioproto: I'll cover that with any other newton minor point releases that are pending but unlikely to get to those until wednesday
<jamespage> dealing with a few other sru's and pike-1/artful opening today
<zioproto> jamespage: ok !
<jamespage> and then need to switch to prepping for the london openstack meetup on tuesday evening
<cpaelzer> any native spanish speaker that might be able to help understanding what is going on in bug 1685507 ?
<ubottu> bug 1685507 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "Bug colocando bloque de tierra en skyblock" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685507
<cpaelzer> rbasak: nacc: could you look into bug 1683237 to sponsor a sync to aa?
<ubottu> bug 1683237 in krb5 (Ubuntu) "krb5-user: kinit fails for OTP user when using kdc discovery via DNS" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683237
<cpaelzer> if you can't atm you might subscribe sponsors or ping me to update things to be catched later
<rbasak> Looking
<rbasak> Synced, and accepted the Zesty nomination. Thanks!
<rbasak> cpaelzer: fyi, bug 1685136 is a dupe of bug 1580794. I've marked it and tagged it "triage" to make it easier to find next time.
<ubottu> bug 1580794 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1685136 mysql-server-5.7 fails to install on box with separate /var/lib/mysql partition" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580794
<ubottu> bug 1580794 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "mysql-server-5.7 fails to install on box with separate /var/lib/mysql partition" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580794
<roelof> hello,  I have this main.cf for postfix on Ubuntu Server 16.04. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24448737
<roelof> but when I do telnet localhost 25 and then ehlo localhost I do not see the 250 - auth response
<roelof> Can someone help me figure out where things get wrong ?
<nacc> roelof: is postfix running (see `sudo netstat -pan | grep postfix` )
<roelof> nacc I see then this output :  unix 2   [ ]  dgram  15448 101/rsyslogd /var/spool/postfix/dev/log
<roelof> so I suppose its running
<nacc> roelof: well, you'd see postfix itself listening, afaict
<nacc> roelof: so it's not, afaict
<nacc> roelof: after making the chagnes to main.cf did you run `sudo systemctl start postfix` ?
<roelof> no,  I did sudo systemctl restart postfix
<nacc> roelof: ok, that's fine
<nacc> roelof: did it succeed?
<roelof> and according to systemctl status postfix is running
<nacc> roelof: ok
<nacc> roelof: you can also do `sudo netstat -pan | grep 25` and see if anything is listening on port 25
<roelof> I see all the headers when testing except the 250 - auth one
<nacc> roelof: oh i see
<roelof> nacc:  and according to a tutorial I schould see that one
<roelof> according to these answers https://serverfault.com/questions/296298/why-doesnt-postfix-announce-auth-during-ehlo
<roelof> it schould be smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
<roelof> and that one I have already
<roelof> see sentence 51
<roelof> aha, I now see a error in the mail log :  sasl per-process initialization failed
<roelof> someone a idea how to solve this one
<roelof> soneone who can help me with this one
<nacc> roelof: possibly this: https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/problem-with-posfix-smtp-auth-and-tls.19421/ ?
<sarnold> roelof: are there logging options that you can turn up? maybe generic logging verbosity, maybe something specific to sasl?
<roelof> I solved the sasl by disabeling a line in master.cf
<roelof> but still the problem is that I still do not see the 250 - auth line
<roelof> and now it worked : I enabled this line in master.cd : -o smptd-sasl-auth-enable = yes
<roelof> now I see 250 - auth plain login  and 250 auth=plain login
<roelof> I hope this is solved or is there a big difference between 250 - auth and 250 auth plain login ?
<roelof> another problem :  I have this in my vmaps file :  info@example.com     example1.com/info
<roelof> but as soon as I try to send a email to that adress I see this is my log status : bounced (unknown user 'info')
<roelof> what can now be going wrong ?
<roelof> solved it, I used the wrong domainname
<roelof> is this still a valid tutorial for spam and virus scanning and spf with postfix : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mail-filtering.html
<cpaelzer> rbasak: thanks
<cpaelzer> rbasak: for the dup and tag info
<axisys> is it still true?
<axisys> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2009/CVE-2009-2410.html
<axisys> says does not apply to ubuntu
<nacc> sarnold: --^ i believe you looked at that one?
<sarnold> nacc: yeah, thanks
<sarnold> axisys: indeed, that was fixed before sssd was imported into ubuntu
<axisys> sarnold: thanks for the confirmation!
<cpaelzer> rbasak: do we also already ahve an example for "alternative path /etc/mysql/my.cnf.fallback doesn't exist"
<jathan>  Hello ubuntu-server channel. I am trying to execute an ansible playbook but I get the next error related to my Ubuntu machine and SSH:
<jathan> http://paste.debian.net/929152/
<nacc> jathan: can you ssh directly (not using ansible)?
<jathan> Yes
<nacc> jathan: to 10.128.0.12 ?
<axisys> jathan: have you checked with #ansible ?
<axisys> jathan: you might be using some proxycommand in your .ssh/config and not using the same with ansible
<teward> what's the probability there's a memory lean in landscape-client?
<teward> because I found that landscape-client ended up consuming almost 400MB of swap, and 40% of a 1GB server's RAM
<teward> and that's... not good.
<jathan> Yes, I have already asked in #ansbile channel, but they told me it is not a problem of Ansible. I am directing to that IP, because I am trying to do a SSH forward from a Google Cloud instance using its external IP address and from here to three instances using just their internal IP addresses in my ansible ssd_config file:
<jathan> http://paste.debian.net/929123/
<axisys> jathan: you want to make sure .ssh/config has a stanza for hdfs-master
<jathan> Thanks axisys. Let me try that.
<jathan> axisys: How can I set an entry for hdfs-master in my ssh config file if that it is a Google Cloud instance with only internal IP address access?
<axisys> you can ssh to hdfs-master directly, correct?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: I think there are a few bugs I've closed as Incomplete or Invalid for those.
<rbasak> Generally it's because mysql-common is not from Ubuntu (eg. upstream MariaDB or something) or it's because the user has deleted /etc/mysql manually.
<jathan> axisys: Not from my local computer. I need to enter first to another Google Cloud instance and from here go to hdfs-master.
<axisys> you have a proxycommand setup, so ssh from local computer to hdfs-master does not work?
<nacc> cpaelzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/BugSquashingDay, and added to the serverteam header
<nacc> cpaelzer: please help me flesh it out as you see fit
#ubuntu-server 2017-04-25
<drab> hi
<drab> I'm trying to practice and document a host swap/hd replacement in case of failure
<drab> as I have it, I run lssci to get the list of devices with the wwn (which is labeled on the tray)
<drab> make sure it matches which device and then run " echo 1 > /sys/block/$dev/device/delete"
<drab> which I was under the impression was sufficient to tell the kernel that device was gonna and therefore could be removed from the machine safely
<drab> however tailing syslog and pulling the drive after the above results in some stacktracer and quite a few angry messages
<drab> I get the same messages if I skip the echo 1 /device deletion btw
<drab> what gives? is there a better way under which the kernel isn't going to be angry at me or is the above "correct"?
<drab> after the echo the device was gone from lsscsi btw and not seen by the system
<nacc> drab: probably worth pastebining the exact messages after the delete and then the errors you see later
<drab> nacc: yeah, thought of that, here it goes: http://dpaste.com/31EAD5R
<nacc> drab: is this an actualy hotpluggable device (using kernel level hotplug)?
<nacc> drab: if so, then you might need to use the right interface to hotunplug it
<nacc> drab: it seems like the sas layer is still doing something when you pulled the disk
<nacc> drab: done for the day, but i can help debug tmrw, maybe
<sarnold> I'd sort of expect an mdadm command of some sort, similar to zpool replace or zpool offline
<drab> sarnold: yeah, there's offline/detach
<drab> but those disks aren't in the pool yet
<drab> nacc: thanks man, was reading through some google pages, will ping you again tmoz if I don't figure it out before I fall off
<drab> this is a hotswap tray on a server with a HGST drive that should support that no problem, plugged into a SAS backplane
<drab> not sure about kernel level hotplug
<sarnold> drab: do report back what you find out. I haven't tried pulling any my drives yet. :)
<drab> that said tho, these drives aren't part of the pool yet, just dealing with the basics first, then will repeat in ZFS
<sarnold> until today I've always assumed zpool replace or zpool offline would do the trick, hehe
<drab> was trying to get a baseline for drives going in and out before doing it with zfs
<drab> sarnold: yeah that I simulated actually, I had found a link where the guy was testing all of that with 5 USB keys in a raidz2, which is what I have
<drab> but in that case I just yanked the keys out :P
<drab> the good news is that it all worked fine
<drab> but I didn't want to risk as much on actual data/disks
<drab> so was trying to do it properly telling the kernel about it etc
<sarnold> :)
<drab> so far it's still mad at me...
<drab> sarnold: my understanding is that the simple replace is ok if you have spare bays and the new drive is already in, the replace will resilver the new drive and then remove the damaged one
<drab> however in a situation like mine, with 4 bays all taken, afaics you need to offline and detach the drive first, put the new drive in and attach that to the pool and the resilver will kick off
<drab> no replace command
<drab> but I'll confirm once I'm through
<cpaelzer> good morning
<cpaelzer> nacc: updated the page, thanks for starting it
<roelof> Hello, I wanted to filter my mail on the mailserver. So I followed this tutorial : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mail-filtering.html
<roelof> but when I send a mail I do not see the spam and viruschecking headers
<roelof> here is my amavis/15-content-filter :  http://paste.ubuntu/24452485
<cpaelzer> missing a .com I think http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452485/
<roelof> and here is my amavis/20-debian-defaults
<roelof> and here is my amavis/20-debian-defaults : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452489
<roelof> and here is my amavis/50-users : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452492
<roelof> and my master.cf from postfix :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452500
<roelof> my hostname is ubuntu
<roelof> and my mailname is example.com
<roelof> anyone a idea why the spam and virusheaders are not included
<roelof> cpaelzer:  thanks, I forget that part
<cpaelzer> roelof: I'm clearly not an expert on this, but two questions to hopefully slightly help
<cpaelzer> roelof: did you try to lower the barrier of $sa_tag_level_deflt so that mroe things are tagged
<cpaelzer> roelof: ah also, does it not work for sending, receiving or both?
<cpaelzer> roelof: and finally there is a troubleshooting section in your first doc link
<roelof> cpaelzer:  I did not change the barrier
<cpaelzer> roelof: mostly about rising verbosity and checking the logs
<cpaelzer> roelof: so you could increase log of amavis, clamav and postfix
<cpaelzer> roelof: then restart all services
<cpaelzer> roelof: then drive a test and parse your logs
<cpaelzer> I'd hope that there is some indication in there
<roelof> cpaelzer:  I did send a testmail with the xmail package and look at the recieved mails and did not see the headers
<cpaelzer> roelof: since you are not seeing any headers I'd especially check the logs if there was something failing when initializing
<roelof> cpaelzer:  oke, next step finding out how to lower the barrrier and finding out how I can rise the verbosity
<roelof> and of course reading a lot of logs
<cpaelzer> roelof: both steps are described in the mail filtering page you linked
<cpaelzer> roelof: it has rising amavis/clamav on the page and a link to postfix logging
<cpaelzer> down in the troubleshooting section
<cpaelzer> lowering the limit to be tagged is on the same page
<cpaelzer> roelof: there are also some more hints for troubleshooting at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNew#Troubleshooting
<rchavik> roelof, this https://www.mail-archive.com/amavis-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg02182.html worked for me
<rchavik> duh, i see that cpaelzer has already pointed that out.
<roelof> changed it , now restarting all the services
<roelof> Does it make any difference in what order they are restarted
<cpaelzer> roelof: yes in this case unfortunately yes
<cpaelzer> roelof: the last troubleshooting link listed the recommended order
<cpaelzer> roelof: I'm not sure how important it is, but since there is an order listed I'd follow for now
<roelof> cpaelzer:  I followed all the links but I cannot find the order :(
<roelof> found it
<roelof> nope, increasing the limit does not do the trick
<cpaelzer> roelof: :-/, then you are down to check the logs
<cpaelzer> doing so now can work if there is something obvious
<cpaelzer> if not, you can still increase the log levels
<cpaelzer> roelof: since logs can have a lot of red herrings I'd tail -f on them and then
<cpaelzer> roelof: step1 restart your services one by one and check if there are errors
<cpaelzer> roelof: step2: do your testmail and see if all services at least process something
<rchavik> i had to lower the barrier to make headers appear (not increase)
<roelof> sorry I mean lower. the value was 2 and is now -100
<rchavik> ok
<roelof> When I restart the services I do not see any errrors
<roelof> and when I send a test-email I see this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452583
<roelof> so I see headers but no spam or virus headers
<roelof> so now time to increase the log levels
<roelof> chips. I think the problem is I think there is no text in the body
<roelof> I use crtl-d to say that  I want to go to the next field and I see then a empty body message
<roelof> so there is nothing to scan
<roelof> back to the bsd-mailx function how to solve this one
<roelof> nope, also making a body does not solve it
<roelof> when I look at the mail.log both seems to be working. I see some things about amavis and about spamassassin
<roelof> the only thing that bothers me is that it looks like the body is still empty :  using 353/353 'body-0' compliled rules
<roelof> nothing wierd in the logs except the body-0 compiled rules thing
<roelof> cpaelzer:  can it be a problem that the hostname is different from the mail-name ?
<roelof> Logging does not help to solve this one :(
<roelof> anyone a idea how to solve this ?
<sarnold> when logs don't work my next took is strace
<sarnold> strace -f -o /tmp/logs -p `pidof whatever` -- and then you've got fun reading
<roelof> sarnold:  strace with mail sending ?
<sarnold> I didn't say it's _fun_ :)
<sarnold> but the only way anything gets done is by interacting with system calls. so you've got something to work with when logs fail you.
<roelof> first I have to find the pid of postfix, spamassisin and amavis
<lordievader> Good morning
<mynameistrevor> ph.archive.ubuntu.com is not working right now
<mynameistrevor> can someone help me, ph.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<TafThorne> mynameistrevor: ph.archive.ubuntu.com is up for me.  What is your problem?
<TafThorne> I mean that in the sense of what error message are you seeing from what application, not in the sense of being sarky.
<mynameistrevor> yesterday, when i'm updating the apt cache, update process stuck when it attempts to get updates from ph.archive.ubuntu.com, which is hosted by pregi.net. i tried to ping it but it dosen't respond at that time, then i pinged their ftp server and nothing happens. i've also tried to email them, but gmail said that the server isn't responding
<ikonia> ping is not a test
<ikonia> view the repo in a browser, see if it's aailable
<ikonia> available
<ikonia> looks like it's responding fine
<ikonia> so you've sent someone an email saying it's not working, when it is
<mynameistrevor> i send an email to pregi.net and gmail sent me an email that their email servers is not responding
<ikonia> what ?
<mybalzitch> mynameistrevor: so find a new mirror
<mynameistrevor> mybalzitch: i tried to switch to the main servers
<TafThorne> So does `apt-get update` work after you changed to the main servers, rather than the cache?
<mynameistrevor> yes
<TafThorne> So does this solve your issue?
<mynameistrevor> yes
<ikonia> the mirror is working fine
<ikonia> there is no need to change
<mynameistrevor> ikonia: as of now, philippine servers are now up; they're down yesterday
<ikonia> so why are you telling us about it
<ikonia> they went down, they are back, what's the problem
<steven> morning guys, is there a way to configure autoremove's amount of kept kernels?
<steven> my u1604 keeps 3 kernels atm which bloats /boot and breaks my updates when a new kernel ships.
<steven> so I'd  rather set the number of kept kernels to two than resizing partitions
<ikonia> how big is /boot ?
<steven> 236M  153M   71M  69% /boot
<steven> so 236mib
<ikonia> 236 meg is quite small in general
<steven> I didnt change it tbh, I just went with stock recommendations on this machine
<steven> which was a silly idea in hinsight lol
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> if in doubt you'd assume the installer will guide you
<steven> well it was, cos now my sys breaks on updates (well it doesnt really break, but I'll have to manually fix it)
<steven> but yeah, setting the kept kernels to only 2 would fix it
<steven> I just can't find the confiugration file and /etc/apt/conf.d/autoremove-kernels is a autogenerated file so I shouldnt touch it either
<ikonia> to be honest, I thought ubuntu got rid of the n+2 kernel model and just assumed autoclean would do it
<steven> maybe they did post 1604 :D
<ikonia> I don't know - I assumed to be honest based on some of the behaviour I'd seen
<steven> I dont have snap either
<steven> which was introduced in 1604, too. right?
<ikonia> I don't use snap
<ikonia> I don't agree with the concept
<steven> I dont either but canonical ofc forces you to use it
<steven> until they realize that no one wants it and discontinue it again. but thats not for another 5 years
<ikonia> canonical don't force you to use snap
<steven> ah yeah? then try to use livepatch without it :)
<ikonia> errr that doesn't make sense
<ikonia> of course that has to be a dependency of it
<steven> really?
<ikonia> you're using a process that would depend on it and complaining that you have to use it....how would you expect it to work
<steven> how does it depend on it tho?
<ikonia> it moves selfcontained objects
<steven> maybe its a bit of a technical question but how does a package format of sorts is a requirement to patch my kernel?
<steven> why can't they just allow me to install the live patch app using apt?
<ikonia> I don't think the actual "live patch" process depends on it
<steven> I didnt say that, but to use it I have to install the app which I can only install using snap :)
<steven> so the only way to get this feature is for me to use snap. ofc they dont force me to use it. I could simply not use that service
<cpaelzer> TafThorne: would you be able and willing to do the proposed verification on bug 1630516
<ubottu> bug 1630516 in One Hundred Papercuts "Logrotate doesn't clean old system logs, allowing them to fill the disk" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630516
 * cpaelzer sounds like a flight attendent
 * drab hopes this channel is not overbooked
<ikonia> ?
<drab> ikonia: bad async irc joke... i ignore parts/join so when I logged in last thing I saw was "* cpaelzer sounds like a flight attendent"
<drab> re recent united overbooked flight and the guy dragged out
<TafThorne> cpae;zer: I can give it a go
<TafThorne> Right I have got things setup as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed I shall now give installing the package and running over the test case a go.
<axisys> how do I find out all the changes will be made by a package install without installing it?
<TafThorne> -s
<TafThorne> for Simulate?
<TafThorne> According to `man apt-get` all commands can have:
<TafThorne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<TafThorne> -s, --simulate, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon, --no-act
<nacc> sadly, `man apt` doesn't list those ... i wonder why
<TafThorne> so `apt-get install -s <pacakge_name>` should show you what would happen.
<TafThorne> Because apt is a simpler tool than apt-get ?
<TafThorne> My copies on the man page say things like `install, remove, purge (apt-get(8))` which I guess is tring to hint that if you want to know what is relaly happening read the apt-get manual.
<nacc> TafThorne: apt is meant to be (long-term, imu) a frontend replacement for apt
<nacc> with saner defaults, less surprise to end-user
<TafThorne> It says at the start of the apt man page "Much like apt itself, its manpage is intended as an end user interface and as such only mentions the most used commands and options partly to not duplicate information in multiple places andpartly to avoid overwhelming readers with a cornucopia of options and details."
<nacc> it also is possible apt supports -s or --dry-run and doesn't document it
<nacc> sigh
<TafThorne> So yes.  Sounds like it supports it but does not wish to confuse Mr Simple User by mentioning simulations.
<nacc> TafThorne: ack
<TafThorne> nacc: `$ apt install -s chromium-bsu` works for me.  Enjoy!
<nacc> TafThorne: cool, thanks for checking
<TafThorne> nacc: No problem.  Nice for me to have a question on here I could answer for a change.
<nacc> TafThorne: :)
<axisys> thanks!
<TafThorne> axisys: You are welcome.
<drab> hey nacc , if and when you have time and are inclined to do so, I didn't manage to figure out what to do about those disks last night
<drab> I always get that angry kernel stacktrace
<nacc> drab: ok
<ahasenack> oh boy
<nacc> drab: so ... does your SAS enclosure support hotswap? or are these directly into your mobo?
<drab> nacc: it's a supermicro server, x9drw, with a SAS backplane powered by an LSI controller. the disks are plugged into the backplane and the whole thing is configured in AHCI
<nacc> drab: does the backplane support hotplugging?
<drab> nacc: don't all sas backplanes do that? from what I read all SAS/SATA basically supports hotplug these days
<nacc> drab: probably they *should* but i'm sure vendors sucks
<drab> as long as it's set to AHCI mode you should be able to pull out drives and back in no prob, but maybe I'm wrong
<nacc> *suck :)
<drab> heh
<drab> fair enough
<nacc> drab: i'm trying to figure out where this is happening in the kernel
<drab> ok, I checked the manual and I don't see any specific mention of "hotplugging", but maybe there's another keyword
<drab> http://www.supermicro.com/manuals/other/BPN-SAS-815TQ.pdf
<drab> that's the backplan for ref
<nacc> drab: so i think what you're seeing is two things
<drab> nacc: ok, this suggestes it does
<nacc> drab: delete removes the disk itself
<drab> https://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/1U/815/SC815TQ-R500CB
<nacc> drab: the error you are getting is the sas driver itself noticing a device was removed
<drab> that's a chassis which says it has hot swap bays and uses the above as a backplane
<nacc> and of course the sysfs entry for that device is gone
<nacc> so i think it's ano rdering thing
<nacc> you should tell the backplane to 'offline' the device first
<nacc> i'm looking if you can :)
<nacc> e.g., the megaraid sas driver has a hotplug routine
<drab> I see, I don't think I've come across instructions like that when I was researching hotswap, will google again some more
<nacc> drab: it might be a quirk of the controller -- the only hotswapping i've ever done has either been explicit (via a hotplug driver and commands) or fully hidden from the kernel via a controller
<nacc> drab: this appears tob e somewhere between the two :)
<nacc> drab: you're on 16.04?
<nacc> drab: i *think* you can suspend the lldd
<drab> nacc: yeah I'm on xenial
<drab> lldd?
<drab> link level device driver?
<nacc> drab: yeah
<nacc> drab: have you tried the hwe kernel? (i see 4.4 in your messages earlier)
<nacc> drab: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9410939/
<nacc> drab: fwiw, those backtraces are just warnings, i think they are non-fatal and can be ignored
<drab> nacc: I have not tried the hwe kernel, I'll give it a gom thanks
<nacc> drab: np, it might not be fixed there either, but looks like that discussion is relevant
<drab> nacc: and yeah, from 1Kfeet evreything seemed to work, I didn't see data loss etc, just the stacktrace looked worrisome
<drab> thanks for your time and support, much appreciated
<nacc> drab: np, i agree, i think the device deletion should mean the disk is removed
<nacc> drab: i would only be worried about queue flushing, but since you're removing the disk altogether, that shoudnl't be relevant
<nacc> and the raid consistency checks should catch it on rebuild, presumig you're using raid
<drab> nacc: yeah those disks are part of a zfspool
<drab> well, some, others are in a mdadm raid6
<nacc> drab: yeah ok, then you've got a separate data consistency assertion
<ahasenack> rbasak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1611816/comments/16 verified yakkety and added verification-done-yakkety, shall I remove verification-needed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1611816 in cifs-utils (Ubuntu Yakkety) "pam_cifscreds.so not supplied in package" [Medium,Fix committed]
<rbasak> ahasenack: KSP? I like it :)
<ahasenack> rbasak: hah
<rbasak> ahasenack: yes, you can remove verification-needed. Thanks!
<rbasak> I'll follow up on my actual SRU day tomorrow :)
<ahasenack> done
<ahasenack> we don't add verification-done (without an ubuntu release suffix) anymore, right?
<ahasenack> rbasak: as a brain break I might try i386 too later, just to be sure the path where the module is installed is correct
<rbasak> we don't add verification-done> we talked about it. I'm not sure the SRU team concluded anything apart from that changing policy would be nice. But no problem if you're more specific and never use it.
<nacc> powersj: should we have a blueprint task to get rid of src:tomcat7?
<nacc> powersj: looks to be held by davmail
<powersj> nacc: sure! it is just source at this point
<nacc> powersj: there's a binary dep on another package from the same
<powersj> ah
<nacc> davmail depends on libservlet3.0-java
<nacc> (syncd from debian)
<DhizUserThou> hey
<Aison> where do the guest-* accounts come from?!?
<Aison> I had 10 of them
<sarnold> the "Guest Session" button in lightdm and the little gear icon in the upper right corner
<CodeMouse92__> Where does user-level cron log?
<CodeMouse92__> That is, the cron if you just run 'crontab -e' as the non-root user
 * nacc thought all cron was logged via syslog 'cron'
<sarnold> it sends you email with stdout and stderr
<nacc> and then there are the mails
<CodeMouse92__> Hm, yeah, okay...so...no mail.
<CodeMouse92__> That is, via running 'mail'
<CodeMouse92__> And I see plenty of stuff in syslog, but nothing from the user-level cron, only the system-level cron, which is why I wonder
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: ah you might be right
<am55> you need to make your own log file for user cron jobs as part of the job
<Aison> sarnold, is it possible to disable this guest session?
<pjcrown> I need a fresh set of eyes. With ufw enabled, mailserver receives no emails, see iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/24455883/  With ufw disabled, all works, see iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/24455884/
<ikonia> pjcrown: I explained this to you
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you have an iptables rule that is dropping all mail traffic
<ikonia> I even gave you the rule
<pjcrown> ikonia: I didn't believe that f2b-postfix-sasl was the problem; however, I removed f2b-postfix-sasl from the rules.  Even without that rule it doesn't work.  I showed you http://paste.ubuntu.com/24456141/
<ikonia> pjcrown: where do all these rules come from
<pjcrown> iptables -L
<ikonia> no, I mean who created them
<tomreyn> f2b would point to fail2ban
<pjcrown> fail2ban created a few; ufw creates the rest.
<ikonia> there are some odd ones though
<ikonia> such as drop all
<ikonia> pjcrown: drop your firewall rules, and build them up to the ones you need
<ikonia> there appear to be an odd source of rules there
<pjcrown> ikonia: throwing everything out and trying to build from scratch won't work for me.
<ikonia> why
<ikonia> you've just said with the firewall clean it works
<ikonia> and you've got some odd rules in there
<ikonia> so actually just build them to the ones you need
<ikonia> eg: do an "allow" on what you want, then a deny all
<ikonia> rather than the complex interaction you have now
<pjcrown> So, you are saying don't use fail2ban and ufw?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> re-read what I said
<pjcrown> I installed a clean server. I installed fail2ban and selected postfix-sasl, ssh, and dovecot-pop3imap.  I saved 5 application profiles into ufw and enabled it.  Everything worked for 2 years even through updates.  Something changed yesterday - something was updated, now it doesn't work.
<ikonia> so build up your rules then
<ikonia> for example, you've get netbios-ns in there - I suspect you're not running a netbios name service
<ikonia> why is that there ?
<ikonia> (just as an example)
<pjcrown> ikonia: I just wanted to know if something stood out.  And, no where is netbios-ns listed in any of the tables I posted.
<ikonia> (just as an example)ufw-skip-to-policy-input  udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:netbios-ns
<ikonia> powersj: many things stand out, such as the drop all policy
<ikonia> the "evil_ips"
<ikonia> many things stand out as odd and possible conflicts
<ikonia> hence why I said build up what you need rather than this odd set
<ikonia> I don't think you've read your rules clearly or you've lost focus if you couldn't see the netbios line I used as an example
<ikonia> ahhh missed the rage quit
<jge> hey all, anyone recommend a good file integrity tool in ubuntu?
<jge> I've used AIDE in the past, but not sure if that's still around/supported
<jge> OSSEC is an option but seems a little too much for simple file checking
<jge> someone also suggested OSQUERY but eww
<jge> why would I turn my OS into a big relational db
<jge> just to do file integrity checks..
<jge> even with their FIN module loaded it's still got limitations
<drab> jge: don
<drab> whups
<drab> was saying, don't do this stuff anymore, but back then my vote went to samhain
<drab> looks like it's still maintained, last release date was april 2016, so not horrible, don't expect it to change too much anyway
<drab> http://www.la-samhna.de/samhain
<drab> but yeah, ime it was ossec, aide, tripware and samhain
<drab> there's also afick
<drab> bbl
<sarnold> Aison: i'd expect if you removed lightdm it'd be gone
<Aison> sarnold, i need lightdm, but maybe I can disable guest stuff :P
<drab> Aison: you can disable the guest account if that's whta you mean (don't have backlog)
<drab> grep guest /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<drab> allow-guest=false
<drab> that's all there is
<Aison> drab, thx
<drab> can anybody confirm stuff like this: https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/sas-drives-with-high-ecc-corrected-errors.6960/
<drab> this links is basically saying that lots of ECC errors on reads on seagate drives are ok...
<drab> seems dubious
<drab> Read errors corrected by ECC counter in SMART, that is what I'm looking at
<drab> these seagate drives look ... well... not good...\
<sarnold> seems sketchy
#ubuntu-server 2017-04-26
<trippeh> my seagates are like that, never caused issues
<trippeh> as far as I understand, modern drives are so dense they are correcting all the time.
<trippeh> as long as you dont have any pending or reallocated sectors it is prob fine
<drab> trippeh: thanks for the data point
<drab> trippeh: the output on those seagate is weird and very diff than my HGST or any other disk I've seen really, tyhere's now raw data table
<drab> so I can't see the reallocated sectors for example
<drab> the link above suggested looking at "Elements in grown defect list: 0"
<drab> and several others did the same
<drab> these are seagate constellations btqw
<cpaelzer> While I'm not up to speed yet I wanted to mention that today is again Bug Squashing Day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/BugSquashingDay
<cpaelzer> chair likely is just me for now
<cpaelzer> rbasak: are you around already?
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> hi lordievader, good morning to you as well
<Deeps> hiya, is there a way to keep ubuntu from changing /home/$USER/.bash_history ownership back to root on apt upgrade / reboot, and purging the contents?
<Deeps> running ubuntu 16.04.2 xenial
<Deeps> i've manually reassigned ownership of that file to the user a couple of times, but after a reboot it seems to go back to root and have been blanked
<sarnold> Deeps: I have never once seen that.
<sarnold> Deeps: what have you installed that didn't come from the archive?
<sarnold> Deeps: have you done any funny configuration of ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile? any funny pam modules? any funny /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d/ games?
<Deeps> best i can tell, nothing particularly exciting on there at all
<Deeps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24458832/
<sarnold> looks pretty normal
<sarnold> Deeps: you could install auditd and add a file watch rule on the file. once auditd is installed, edit /etc/audit/audit.rules and add a line -w /home/deeps/.bash_history -p wa
<sarnold> Deeps: then /var/log/audit/audit.log would contain information on the process that modified the file
<Deeps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24458844/ like that?
<sarnold> looks good; I think now systemctl restart auditd.service
<Deeps> timestamping in the log file isn't very friendly, heh
<sarnold> no it is not :)
<Deeps> looks like it's working, i manually changed it back to ownership of me and got this in the logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/24458852/
<Deeps> will see what resets it next time, thanks for the help
<sarnold> great, good idea to test right away
<sarnold> aureport -f looks like a friendlier output view. neat.
<Deeps> realised it's not a reboot that's doing it, as the box has been up 100 days and the bash history only got reset in the last week
<Deeps> oh that is nice, cheers
<lordievader> Hey cpaelzer, how are you doing?
<cpaelzer> lordievader: good enough to complain as I always do :-)
<lordievader> cpaelzer: Good, good :)
<funabash1> hey guys how can i get more info about this process: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:5005          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      11500/6
<cpaelzer> funabash1: 11500 should be the pid
<cpaelzer> funabash1: so look around at things like
<cpaelzer> ps axlf | less (search for 11500 in there)
<cpaelzer> ls /proc/11500/* - ususally comm, exe and stat* are interesting there to start with
<funabash1> cpaelzer: check this please, https://pastebin.com/ePPGe532
<cpaelzer> funabash1: back now, reading
<cpaelzer> funabash1: so the process is your sshd it seems
<cpaelzer> not the common port for ssh but well
<cpaelzer> funabash1: OTOH you might recheck if you still want to look for 11500, in case the pid just got reused by sshd
<cpaelzer> funabash1: the first you posted was netstat output right?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: yes, but the electrician's here so I may disappear suddenly :-/
<funabash1> cpaelzer: i did kill it
<rizonz> this is so strange,m preseeding servers using a 64bits only server cannot find some packages
<rizonz> but they are there in 64 bits
<Aison> is it possible to remove dash and only use bash?
<ikonia> possible yes, sensible no
<ikonia> why not just use bash where you want,
<Aison> k
<rbasak> cpaelzer: add bug 1683237 to your list of why you should have core dev please :)
<ubottu> bug 1683237 in krb5 (Ubuntu Zesty) "krb5-user: kinit fails for OTP user when using kdc discovery via DNS" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683237
<cpaelzer> hehe, yeah correct
<cpaelzer> xnox: are you Mr. systemd now?
<xnox> cpaelzer, probably....
<cpaelzer> enough commitment :-)
<cpaelzer> xnox: fyi I have come to this while triaging server bugs (and duped something onto it) but wanted to make you aware of bug 1624317
<ubottu> bug 1624317 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved breaks VPN with split-horizon DNS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624317
<cpaelzer> reading the comments there it seems that might get some extra hot-ness now that zesty is releases with systemd-resolved
<xnox> cpaelzer, my networking know-how is low; thus most of the resolved/networkd bugs are beyond me =/ i do my best, but some help in that area would be good.
<xnox> in like trianging and telling what things do. I can write code and send it upstream, but e.g. i have never knowngly ran split-horizon DNS or how that supposed to work correctly.
<cpaelzer> me neither, I just happened to follow the "dns leak argument" in the other bug until I realized they were the same
<cpaelzer> TafThorne: thanks for starting to verify the logrotate issue on Xenial
<cpaelzer> TafThorne: do you think you can do the other releases as well over the next few days?
<TafThorne> cpaelzer: No problem.  I'll need to fire up some fresh VMs after finding install images to do the others.
<cpaelzer> TafThorne: no pressure, just wanted to know if that task is with you
<cpaelzer> TafThorne: thank you in advance
<TafThorne> cpaelzer: I should be able to install a Trusty and Yakkety Vm... although I might also have a Trusty PC somewhere here that I could test on easily enough.  That would be faster.
<ahasenack> TafThorne: have you tried lxd instead of vms?
<TafThorne> Never before.  I could try that
<ahasenack> it's even faster
<ahasenack> TafThorne: what's your base distro?
<ahasenack> where you work?
<ahasenack> TafThorne: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24459990/
<ahasenack> then import your ssh key, and you can ssh into it
<TafThorne> ahasenack: 16.04
<TafThorne> ahasenack: Basingstoke, UK
<ahasenack> TafThorne: should work just fine
<TafThorne> ahasenack:cool thanks.  That would be much faster.
<TafThorne> ahasenack: Can I go down as well as up?  So `lxc launch ubuntu:trusty` or somilar?
<ahasenack> TafThorne: yes, even precise
<ahasenack> or debian
<ahasenack> or many others
<ahasenack> TafThorne: if this is the first time you are installing lxd, the only gotcha is that you have to add yourself to the lxd group before using the commands, which means a logout/login sequence or some other trick
<TafThorne> ahasenack: thank you for the warning.  I have a terminal installing the client.  I'll add myself to the group now.
<TafThorne> (i'll have to remember the syntax for that before I add a user named TafT to a a group named useradd but I can work that out with GOogle in a few seconds)
<ahasenack> I use gpasswd -a <user> lxd
<TafThorne> I have gone with `usermod -a -G lxd <user>`
<TafThorne> Should be the same result.  I'll not try and fancy jumping though hoops.  I will just `sudo login` as me again in a terminal.  That should be enough to confuse me tomrro wwhen I look at the console agian.
<TafThorne> `groups` suggests I am added. Time to follow he paste.
<TafThorne> ahasenack: That was quite quick to get started.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24460153/ Now I guess everthing else is like any other headless terminal.  I go set-up to use -propose, install the package and run the test case?
<ahasenack> TafThorne: yeah
<ahasenack> it took 27s because it had to download the image, I had it cached already
<ahasenack> TafThorne: try "lxc image list" and "lxc list"
<ahasenack> TafThorne: since you didn't run "lxd init" before launching the container, I'm not sure how your networking is setup, lxc list should tell if your container got an ip or not
<TafThorne> ahasenack: does not look like it has an IP
<ahasenack> TafThorne: I'd suggest to tear it down then and then run sudo lxd init and follow through the setup wizard that it runs
<TafThorne> ahasenack: will do.  I'll get back to it when I am at a good point to logout and login agian to sort all that out too.
<ahasenack> ok
<drab> urm
<drab> I've been running qemu in console on my desktop for testing and it works fine
<drab> I moved the same script to a remote server and when I try to start it I get "Could not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting
<drab> "
<drab> however I was using qemu on my desktop from terminal, with -curses
<drab> so not opening the GUI
<drab> but you can't use -curses or -nographic with -daemonize (which seems to imply it)
<drab> so I'm a bit lost... I can't use the paramters to tell qemu to not start a graphical env if I demonize it, which makes no sense to me
<drab> any clue?
<drab> I also tried -vga none and still get the same error
<ahasenack> drab: what's the command line you are using?
<ahasenack> drab: you can test locally on your desktop by unsetting DISPLAY probably, that would replicate the remote case
<ahasenack> drab: also try -display none
<ahasenack> or -display vnc and the vnc parameters (see manpage), these don't require DISPLAY (the shell var, for X access) and work with -daemonize
<drab> ahasenack: /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -name test -machine type=ubuntu,accel=kvm,usb=off -cpu host -smp 1 -m 2G -netdev bridge,br=lxdbr0,id=qemubr -device virtio-net-pci,mac=52:54:00:11:01:18,netdev=qemubr,id=eth0 -drive file=test/rootfs.raw,format=raw,id=root,if=none -device virtio-scsi-pci,id=scsi -device scsi-hd,drive=root -boot dn -monitor unix:test/mon.sock,server,nowait -pidfile
<drab> test/instance.pid
<drab> then with -daemonize at the end or -curses
<drab> right now I'm going through an install with -curses on the remote server for testing
<drab> so that works fine
<drab> ahasenack: I'll try -display none, thanks, vnc seems a good workaround too
<ahasenack> drab: do you need the console to drive things interactively?
<drab> no, it's all preseeded, ultimately I don't want any console
<ahasenack> ok, then -display none should work I think
<drab> trying, thanks
<ahasenack> -nographic is another one
<drab> ahasenack: it worked, thanks a lot
<ahasenack> \o/
<drab> anothe strange thing I noticed testing
<drab> I have -boot dn
<drab> but it always seemst o boot from network
<drab> even tho the disk install is valid and -boot d will boot just fine
<drab> and with -curses I stil see a complaint about not being able to boot cdrom, even tho I never ask it to boot from cdrom
<ahasenack> isn't "d" the cdrom?
<drab> oh, lol, I thought d was disk, n network
<drab> my bad
<drab> c cdrom
<drab> should have doubel checked
<ahasenack> yeah, c is "disk c", from windows fame
<ahasenack> or pc bios, if you will
<drab> you're right, man says d is cdrom
<drab> thanks for catching that
<ahasenack> np
<drab> now I need to figure out my systemd unit and I'm all set
<ahasenack> for systemd I'm not your guy :)
<drab> it's actually not too bad to run qemu on its only, only took me 5 days and harassing half of the ppl in here :P
<drab> its own*
<drab> but there's no provision to start instances at boot so need to write your own glue
<drab> this looks promising tho: https://kissmyarch.de/archives/2014/02/28/qemu_systemd_service/index.html
<drab> at least that's how that guy did it and it seem a reasonably clean soluition
<drab> stop/reset on socket works like a charm, already using that to interact with daemonized instance
<ahasenack> have you tried libvirt and virt-manager?
<ahasenack> you can use virt-manager to talk to remote qemu instances even, via ssh
<drab> I have and I'm against violence
<drab> :P
<dpb1> lol
<ahasenack> I just remembered it because libvit will start vms on boot if you want it to, and it can also be used remotely in a headless scenario
<drab> yeah, I read about that, I gave it a try and decided not to go down that path, had too many problems right off the bat and since I'm mostly running lxd to make what looked like a big investment to figure it out didn't seem warranted
<drab> basically I like magic as long as I understand the spell
<drab> so I didn't trust myself to just point and click, not that it worked tho, couldn't get it to use my existing bridge for one
<drab> I'm not saying it's bad, don't get me wrong, I hear lots of ppl happily use it in prod
<drab> just didn't seem to be a good fit for me/what I'm doing even tho there was some upfront work involved this way too
<ahasenack> sure
<drab> anothe trying I'm trying to figure out, so far I always used -drive file=.... as I was dealing with image files
<drab> but now I'd like to pass a partition of a disk to be used by KVM as a data mountpoint
<drab> file= doesn't seem to be the right thing, but I can't google out what enchantment exactly I should use
<drab> or maybe it is, just found something where they use lvm vols straight in file= syntax
<drab> \0/ worked
<drab> whups, cyclop
#ubuntu-server 2017-04-27
<lordievader> Good morning
<wretchedspirit> sup
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you wretchedspirit ?
<wretchedspirit> same here, playing some rocket league before I start working :0
<pitastrudl> what is there more to having a dedicated server at a company compared to a VPS? i know, if you get the real deal, you have your own resources to deal with
<pitastrudl> but what more can i do?
<pitastrudl> i am not sure what more is there to configure, speficifally im looking on getting one from online.net
<JanC> pitastrudl: depends on how online.net implements "VPS"
<JanC> but in general, the provider should have documentation about whatever configuration you need (sometimes they have a wiki for such things)
<pitastrudl> JanC: ah ok
<pitastrudl> well i was mostly referring to a VPS like they have at digitalocean
<JanC> in most cases you probably don't need any special setup
<pitastrudl> i see
<JanC> the main setup is probably about how you configure IPv4 and/or IPv6
<pitastrudl> i see
<JanC> but I would expect them to set that up by default
<arul> i want host my odoo application in in ubuntu server.. anyone please give the details about low ubuntu-servers in low cost
<arul> sorry ubuntu servers in low cost
<TafThorne> arul: are you looking to hose in house and want advice on buying hardware or are you asking for a cloud solution?
<arul> TafThorne, yes. cloud solution like digital ocean
<arul> for deploying my odoo application
<TafThorne> arul: I cannot provide that recommendation.  Thank you for clarifying though.  Hopefully someone can help.  You see a little more activity in this channel once the US wakes up.
<arul> TafThorne, thanks for ur reply.
<rickardo1> How fast should network between webserver and mysql be.. is it necessary with 1 Gbit?
<ikonia> that depends on what you are doing
<ikonia> and your system and application needs
<ikonia> you're not doing enterprise stuff so "no"
<andol> rickardo1: Might also be that the latency matters more than the bandwidth.
<rickardo1> andol: ok, I think I need to measure the data flow get a better picture.. The service I provide shall handle maximum 50 requests per second
<ikonia> rickardo1: I really think you don't need to do that
<ikonia> it really sounds like you don't understand capacity planning or networking at this stage, yet you're trying to "provide a service"
<rickardo1> ikonia: I am no sysadmin, that's right.. I am a backend developer..
<JanC> really depends whether that's 50 req/s average or peak  :)
<rickardo1> peak
<JanC> and what sort of requests those are
<rickardo1> JanC: A rest api, consume and respond with json
<rickardo1> JanC: An algorithm with cpu heavy combinatorial optimization is the heart of the application.
<JanC> the "form" isn't very relevant; the amount of work and/or the amount of results is
<JanC> if you aren't sure, measure
<rickardo1> JanC: Everything is on a 8 core 8 GB VPS distributed in docker containers in the moment.. and the bottleneck is mysql therefor I want to move it to it's own server without docker so it can utilize all of the hardware.
<rickardo1> *) at the moment
<JanC> so, the first thing you want to do is check if you can optimise the database queries and/or move more work from the app to the DB
<JanC> and/or maybe figure out how to spread queries to multiple databases
<JanC> (depending on what the real issue is)
<ppetraki> rickardo1, is mysql bound on the compute or io side? htop with additional columns to show disk R/W would tell you which side your problem is on pretty quickly.
<rickardo1> ppetraki: io side
<ppetraki> rickardo1, are you writing more than you're reading?
<ppetraki> rickardo1, how much is hiting the backend relative to mysql's contribution? (dstat)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: the next version of squid tests is submitted to debian 500LOC instead of 2.5k and many cleanups
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 500 could not be found
<cpaelzer> rbasak: do you already have plans for the squid merge (schedule wise)
<cpaelzer> it might be worth to wait if they accept it the next few weeks
<rizonz> is someone preseeding against an 64bit only mirrir ?
<rizonz> my preseed finishes but cannot find some packages which are there in 64bit
<rbasak> cpaelzer: \o/
<rbasak> cpaelzer: no plans. We should work out a plan (for all the merges).
<cpaelzer> rbasak: yeah for now I'm dropping those that come to my mind into the blueprint as-is
<cpaelzer> rbasak: but I wanted to invite for a shrot daily sync anyway - that would be a perfect place
 * cpaelzer is doing so now
<rbasak> Agreed
<cpaelzer> nacc: It seems we officially have no overlapping times :-/, please get in touch if that is too early for you
<cpaelzer> nacc: we might create a more interesting schedule that bites each of us in alternating patterns or so
<rizonz> is someone able to do some testst against a 64bits mirror only ?
<patdk-wk> what is a 64bit only mirror?
<cpaelzer> without i386 packages mirrored I assume?
<patdk-wk> dunno
<patdk-wk> and no idea it is even a mirror of packages
<patdk-wk> it's just a mirror, could be 64bit glass
<jamespage> cpaelzer: btw I have ovs 2.7.0 prepped and ready to push to artful alongside openstack pike-1
<jamespage> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2732 to track
<cpaelzer> cool thanks jamespage
<cpaelzer> I'd wish to get a chance on vhost-client mode then this cycle
<nacc> cpaelzer: ok -- that's fine, in the future, it makes me grumpy to wake up to be told i missed a meeting scheduled while i was asleep. Old IBM manager trick :)
<cpaelzer> nacc: so you are ok with the time as is atm?
<cpaelzer> nacc: and to be clear, I expected you to not be around today for you hopefully still sleeping fine
<nacc> cpaelzer: ack, yeah it's fine
<nacc> cpaelzer: and the grumpiness was at gcal, not you :)
<cpaelzer> nacc: ok thanks
<cpaelzer> nacc: I ran into a few usd issues when I wanted to push a few more easy ones
<cpaelzer> nacc: if you need something from me for that please let me know
<cpaelzer> nacc: oh I see mail replies
<cpaelzer> let me read :-)
<nacc> cpaelzer: ack
<rizonz> anyone mirroring debian with debmirror ? I can't get main/installer-amd64 in
<CodeMouse92__> I've got two scripts scheduled to run on @reboot on my server's user-cron (crontab -e), but they don't seem to run. Ever.
<CodeMouse92__> I know (a) the scripts themselves work - I can run them manually, and they're fine. They're marked +x
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: can you pastebin the crontab in question?
<CodeMouse92__> (b) I am not finding any errors in the system logs, unless I'm looking in the wrong place
<sarnold> cron emails errors
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: Sure. Did you want the scripts too?
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: Yeah, no mails either
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: not immediately but if the crontab looks fine, then yeah, that's the next step :)
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: https://bpaste.net/show/230a4ba6d0f0 <-- NOTE: I added the ### COMMENTS ### *just now in pasting*. Those are not in the file
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: and you know @reboot runs at startup, right?
<CodeMouse92__> I know some things can't run right off after reboot, thus why I have it wait two minutes
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: Yup.
<CodeMouse92__> My server has hours (for multiple reasons I am not discussing)
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: you might want to use absolute paths
<nacc> in general in crontabs
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: Uhm...I am.
<nacc> "sleep 120"
<sarnold> that was my expectation but the VBoxManage line apparently works fine :)
<nacc>  /bin/sleep 120
<drab> CodeMouse92__: do you see no messages in the logs at all about the cront running or the script seems to not be doing its job?
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: Ah, well, I can. Although that works elsewhere.
<sarnold> huh I thought that was a shell built-in. guess not.
<CodeMouse92__> drab: Absolutely nothing weird.
<drab> I had a cron recently that actually was running, but not doing its job for other reasons
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: It *is*. My root cron works great
<drab> CodeMouse92__: so you don't see a CRON line in the logs saying the job ran, correct?
<CodeMouse92__> And it has 'sleep 60' commands
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: I'd just blindly try removing the 'sleep 120;' bits and put them into the script, if they only ever get run via this file..
<CodeMouse92__> drab: I don't see either way for this file. Only for the root one
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: I can. Although, i actually added those as a *result* of the script not seeming to run
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: oh. odd.
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: ok, I guess then time to pastebin the scripts :)
<sarnold> maybe they are running but just not doing what you expect
<drab> ok, one way I've debugged things before was to add a touch /tmp/test_cron && my_original_command
<nacc> so there's another hack you could do
<nacc> if the second line works
<CodeMouse92__> (BTW, adding the sleep to the scripts would be BAD - I need to use the same scripts to start them on cue WITHOUT waiting
<nacc> make it that scirpt && line3 && line4
<nacc> and see what happens
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: https://bpaste.net/show/a969fee8b09e <-- both files are in the same paste for brevity, so I used the ############# long comments to separate the files
<CodeMouse92__> NOTE: both scripts do EXACTLY what I expect if I run them manually
<CodeMouse92__> From the same user as what the cron is running as
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: I can try that if we find nothing - I'd have to restart the server is the only gotcha, but I can try
<drab> CodeMouse92__: have you tried a simple one liner? like /usr/bin/touch /tmp/reboot_cron ?
<drab> and see if that runs at all
<sarnold> I'd change both those to #!/bin/bash and /usr/bin/screen and a direct path to supybot too..
<CodeMouse92__> drab: That would do some very bad things to my system. >.>
<CodeMouse92__> Doubling some processes, etc. yeah, I'd just need to reboot
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: I was told NOT to use #!/bin/bash by someone. I actually prefer your shebang
<drab> eh? I don't see what very bad thing it'd do to your system...
<sarnold> the PATH in cron is very very short. so either set PATH to what you want, or just use full paths..
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: the env thing is usually used by people who have python or ruby scripts or something and want them to work on windows and os x and linux and can't rely on them being the same paths, or want to use virtualenv or rvm or something to install a dozen different versions of ruby or python at once
<CodeMouse92__> Want to see something weird, though? let me show you the startup_sparrowsgate script, which IS working....
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: I think shell scripts that are meant to run on linux should just be simple and not require starting up another pointless process. you knwo the path :)
<CodeMouse92__> This one works: https://bpaste.net/show/ad97c4dbf763 (weirdly, I forgot the shebang)
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: Well, good to know. changing THAT back
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: heh, iirc linux just uses /bin/sh if a script is missing a shebang
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: Regardless, the relative path of 'screen' is used in that one without a problem
<sarnold> yeah, so you can probably skip that change then
<CodeMouse92__> I did set the absolute paths and added the touch commands to the scripts, just to see if they run at all
<CodeMouse92__> So, let me try going for a quick reboot, ensure nothing explodes
<CodeMouse92__> slash-make sure it works
<CodeMouse92__> While I'm waiting, I have one other theory.
<CodeMouse92__> Could the second line in the cron be somehow NOT releasing something, and thus the cron doesn't continue?
<CodeMouse92__> Or does cron not work that way?
<CodeMouse92__> Oh! Hey! It's working now!
 * genii makes more coffee
<CodeMouse92__> Okay. NEXT PROBLEM: both scripts are now running, but according to the log for one, it isn't finding node.js, which IS installed....
<CodeMouse92__> Probably a path thing again, but I'm not sure.
<CodeMouse92__> node.js exists in /opt/nodejs, and if I manually run the /opt/scripts/other/start_etherpad script, it works fine. but from the crontab, no dice....
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: when run manually is /opt in your PATH?
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: OH. MY. GOSH. Am I really that silly???????
 * CodeMouse92__ checks
<CodeMouse92__> Oh.
<CodeMouse92__> Yes
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: that's why i said earlier use absolute paths :)
<CodeMouse92__> It is - https://bpaste.net/show/20b16452cfaf
<nacc> right when run manually
<nacc> but not when run via cron?
<CodeMouse92__> (I actualy ran echo $PATH, but I typo'd
<nacc> you cannot assume your path is anything in a crontab
<nacc> *shouldn't
<drab> you can assume it's nothing :)
<nacc> drab: :)
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: I see. Okay, so, how can I ensure that's doing what it's supposed to? Etherpad's start script isn't something I wrote
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: any invocation of any binary should use absolute paths
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: in the crontab script path up until the last exec
<sarnold> your PATH in cron is probably just /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin. That's usually it.
<nacc> sarnold: yeah
<drab> anybody knows with qemu how to tell it to disable floppy and cdrom? I don
<drab> 't have them called out as parameters and the devices are still created
<drab> and it's erroring on the floppy
<nacc> drab: can you pastebin the qemu line and output?
<nacc> drab: you need -nodefaults usually
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: Is there a good way to add to cron's PATH? Changing the etherpad scripts will be a nightmare
<nacc> drab: floppy and cdrom are always there 'by default'
<sarnold> drab: I think -nodefaults is what you're looking for
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: i think you can set PATH at the top of a crontab, check `man 5 crontab`
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: set the PATH in your script there
<nacc> CodeMouse92__: the way cron parses it is weird
<nacc> "Note  in particular that if you want a PATH other than "/usr/bin:/bin", you will need to set it in the crontab file."
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: Now, changing the path variable IN my script...that won't ultimately cause it to have ten thousand instances of it in PATH by running that script every day, right?
<drab> http://dpaste.com/3Q6NM71
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: Right...I'll do that.
<drab> sarnold: ah! I think that's a winner, I recall seeing it in some virt-manager generated line
<drab> trying that
<sarnold> nacc: hah so it's even half the size I expected? typical cron.
<nacc> sarnold: yeah
<nacc> sarnold: basically if you need PATH to be something, always set it
<nacc> to exactly what you need
<CodeMouse92__> nacc: Well, all this definitely makes sense now. You've demystified cron for me, TY :3
<CodeMouse92__> I'll reboot and see if this works now
<drab> sarnold: mmmh, that seems to have also done something else I did not want...
<drab> sarnold: I no longer get curses output
<drab> instance doesn't look like booting
<nacc> drab: nodeaults turns off the display
<nacc> drab: read `man qemu-system-x86_64` :)
<drab> yeah just stuck there
<nacc> drab: or
<drab> well, it's not booting tho
<nacc> drab: use libvirt! :)
<drab> lol
<nacc> drab: like i said ... a week ago? :)
<nacc> it feels like a week ago
<nacc> and you'd be up and running by now
<drab> you're right and when you're right you're right :)
<sarnold> nacc: bah don't discourage the guy I want him to finish his work and then publish it somewhere so I can steal it :D
<drab> however I'd probably understand close to nothing about qmeu
<nacc> drab: being able to run qemu does not equate to understanding it :)
<drab> now I feel I have a reasonable enough understand of the options, how stuff connects to what etc
<nacc> it's the craziest code i've seen in a long time
<nacc> but yeah, it's a good point
<drab> yeah, well, I can't run things I don't understand, at least at a minimum level
<nacc> honestly, we need a tool between qemu and libvirt
<nacc> i think it's kvmtool
<nacc> but i can't recall
<drab> there is such a thing, but I didn't try it
<CodeMouse92__> And it ALL works! Thanks drab, nacc
<drab> tbh I spent the first 2 days trying to figure out what the difference between qemu and kvm was...
<drab> some ppl use the names interchangeably
<drab> and whatnot
<nacc> drab: kvm is a qemu mode
<nacc> drab: technically it's a technology
<nacc> for linux, using qemu is so rare these days -- only for cross-arch
<nacc> (imo)
<drab> or for when you need to run things like zfs and nfs-kernel-server that you don't want to run on the host
<drab> :)
<nacc> drab: but you'd be using kvm for that, presumably
<nacc> drab: by qemu i meant unaccelerated qemu
<drab> oh, doh, you got me :)
<drab> see, I got it now
<nacc> drab: kvm is accelerated qemu
<drab> right
<nacc> (hardware accelerated that is)
<drab> ok, answer was "-nodefaults -vga std
<drab> "
<drab> no more silly floppy
<drab> and I got my console back
<nacc> drab: yep, that feels familiar
<nacc> as to why everyone uses -nodefaults and yet -defaults are still the default...
<nacc> no answer :)
<drab> btw for whatever reason I'm not getting, zfs performances are higher on the KVM with a ZVOL than ton the host on the pool the ZVOL comes from
<drab> same test file with fio and all
<drab> the VM has even less mem theoretically
<nacc> drab: could it be less contention for the cpu in the vm itself for zfs? i'm not sure how cpu bound zfs is, but if the vm is pinned (which you might want to do for performance), then it might be ok
<nacc> drab: if you are performance-focused, you might want to look at hugepage backing your guest
<sarnold> drab: time to fiddle with the caching flags for your disks ;) some are for fvery-fast-very-lossy and some are for slow-and-safe. :)
<nacc> yeah that's true too
<drab> nacc: good point about pinning, it's not, I need to look at that whole chapter for both kvm and lxc
<nacc> drab: esp. if you are doing something like using a vm for backing storage to other vms
<nacc> drab: you really don't want the storage to get swapped out
<drab> nacc: yeah no, I don't want that. however "pinning" the way I've done it before is about CPU, not mem, bit from what you said it sounds like that's what you're talking about
<drab> if the mem is already assigned to the guest tho, won't that be "reserved"
<drab> other than oom kicking in ande deciding that qemu must die
<nacc> drab: you can pin a vcpu to a lcpu so that it doesn't encounter thrashing at the cache level
<nacc> drab: but then you also, probably, want to lock your vm into memory
<nacc> drab: there is mlock to do that, or you can use hugepages (which will be evne better, presuming you set it up right )
<drab> ok, the cpu part I get, the second one I'm not familiar with. but maybe google is, I'll ask it :)
<nacc> drab: tuning vms is a rather complicated topic
<drab> so I looked into hugepages briefly and sort of put it off to later
<nacc> drab: yep it shouldn't be a huge deal
<drab> one of the thing I found was this idea of rtansparent hugepags
<nacc> but it will eventually potentially be an issue
<drab> which seemed to imply you didn't need to set up hugepages anymore
<nacc> depending on how overcommitted your host is
<nacc> drab: thp works, generall
<nacc> but pre-allocating hugepages performs better
<drab> ok
<nacc> as the kernel doesn't have to scan to figure out what base pages can be promoted to hugepages (whih takes cpu cycles and time)
<drab> fair enough
<nacc> drab: so often, my recommendation would be to use thp
<nacc> drab: but if you have a specific use-case, being explicit an maximize  performance
<nacc> thp helps everything -- which means some thing that maybe don't need to be inhugepages can be there
<nacc> and on some level, due to fragmentations, hugepages are a resource
<nacc> *precious* resource
<drab> nacc: all I'm finding about pinning is using taskset on the host. I've seen some posts about some vcpu argument to qemu, but it seems a patch from way back when that was not applied afaics
<drab> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9361617/
<pcn> Hi everyone.  Is there documentation on the linux-aws packages?  I'd like to understand how these are maintained and how I'm supposed to use them
<sarnold> pcn: I suspect you just apt-get install linux-aws, that will bring in the other aws-specific kernels. you may need to edit grub or use the grub interface to test it out and if you like it, maybe uninstall the other linux-generic or other metapackages
<pcn> OK, thanks.
<nacc> drab: i'd have to go look
#ubuntu-server 2017-04-28
<CodeMouse92__> oooookay, so apparently etherpad-lite is NOT friends with mod_evasive or fail2ban:apache-auth
<CodeMouse92__> It just banned my entire staff from the prod server.
<CodeMouse92__> I had to fix that, so.............
<sarnold> ouch ;)
<CodeMouse92__> According to access logs, etherpad-lite has an average of, I dunno, around 12 pings a minute?
<CodeMouse92__> Way above evasive's threshold of 5
<CodeMouse92__> So...I need some advice.
<CodeMouse92__> Can I (a) adjust fail2ban:apache-auth and mod_evasive to NOT freak out with etherpad-lite being used?
<CodeMouse92__> or (b) turn OFF those mods for only the etherpad subdomain (not ideal, of course)
<CodeMouse92__> or, (c) are they just practically incompatible and I need to kick etherpad to the curve if I want to keep a secure server in any capacity?
<CodeMouse92__> I mean, is 15 a REASONABLE threshold for mod_evasive?
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: this page looks like you can also whitelist ips in mod_evasive https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-protect-against-dos-and-ddos-with-mod_evasive-for-apache-on-centos-7
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: Well, the trouble is, my staff is all remote.
<CodeMouse92__> Changing IPs.
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: I think I'll raise the threshold on mod_evasive to 15 hits per page
<CodeMouse92__> per minute
<CodeMouse92__> And, actually, since nothing's authenticating on etherpad-lite, I think fail2ban:apache-auth may have been reacting to the error logs filled up by mod evasive
<sarnold> CodeMouse92__: what happens with etherpad when people type? does it send every keystroke in a new packet? or does it wait a full five seconds before sending the new text?
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: I'm not honestly sure.
<CodeMouse92__> It seems to send in packets, based on how it updates
<CodeMouse92__> large packets, that is
<sarnold> I'd aim for something more like 120 requests per minute for etherpad things; most devs can touch-type quickly
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: It's an open thing. Would you mind spam-typing on mine, just to see if you get locked out?
<CodeMouse92__> I've whitelisted local network (me)
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: https://pad.mousepawmedia.net/p/test2
<CodeMouse92__> sarnold: Must be working now. I've got someone trying it, no bans
<Latrina> good evening everyone. not really a server related issue but I dont know where else to ask
<Latrina> can a ecryptfs folder / volume be mounted without passphrase but with the only signature?
<Latrina> the situation is the following, I have home fully encrypted, while the rest of the rootfs is not encrypted. passphrase key file is store in home, while signature of this mount is stored in /root/. (not crypted)
<Latrina> the crypted folder in this case is found in /usr/local/
<Latrina> thanks
<CodeMouse92__> Latrina: If you *don't* get an answer here, you can try ##linux
<Latrina> CodeMouse92__, thank you man
<sarnold> "signature"?
<Latrina> the passphrase signature?
<fishcooker> i try to install "$ sudo apt search linux-generic-lts-trusty", but i couldn't find the kernel 3.13.0.117.127 listed on the menu.lst http://vpaste.net/kKRu9
<cpaelzer> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> nacc: I added usd build-source to the workflow on the wiki
<cpaelzer> nacc: working fine after the fix you added yesterday
<zioproto> jamespage: any news about the refresh for nova 14.0.5 ?
<compdoc> I have a server with a bad mdadm drive that rebooted this morning. now its resyncing, but I assume the bad drive is syncing to the good drive, and copying any damaged data to the good drive.
<compdoc> bad, meaning it has reallocated sectors
<tsglove> I was reading about apr-proxy, yet not sure if there is a newer solution?
<nacc> cpaelzer: great, thanks!
<nacc> rbasak: re: LP: #1686859, my reading is that should be ok to sponsor?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686859 in ruby-riddle (Ubuntu) "ruby-riddle tests start mysql server with unknown option --force" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686859
<nacc> rbasak: as delta for us? since our default is still mysql 5.7?
<rbasak> nacc: I believe so, though I think Lars might be working on an improvement. Would you want to wait for that? If so I can confirm with him in the bug.
<nacc> rbasak: that's fine, i'm just trying to push through the php7.0 removal and that's the last build-dep to get rid of :)
<jge> hey all, got a problem here. I ran some install script that installed MariaDB but it failed, now every time I install anything I get the MariaDB configuration script pop up asking me to set a root db password
<jge> if I do a apt-get purge mariadb-server it looks like I don't have it installed
<jge> but maria's package config keeps popping up when I install or remove anything on the box
<rbasak> jge: there are other related packages, like mariadb-common and mariadb-server-10.0 (or 10.1), etc.
<rbasak> jge: try "dpkg -l|grep mariadb"
<rbasak> Also "dpkg -l|grep mysql"
<rbasak> Note that some libraries are needed by the base system, so you can't remove everything. dpkg will stop you with an explanation if you try.
<jge> ok, yeah I see them now.. let me try to remove one by one
<rbasak> I'd do them all at once to avoid dependency issues between them.
<jge> ok let me try
<teward> rbasak: and anyone who cares, thanks to Debian and some googling I've got patches from upstream sources to patch the fail to builds i'm seeing for nginx 1.12.0, an upload is 'soon' if it builds alright in the PPA.
<rbasak> teward: thanks!
<jge> rbasak: that did it, thank you :)
<teward> yay it built, uploading shortly lol
<teward> (it also works from what I can tell in this container...)
<teward> rbasak: nginx 1.12.0-0ubuntu1 uploaded to artful proposed :)
<rbasak> teward: \o/ thank you!
<sgrover> odd mount issue.  Have a tmpfs mounted directory that has run out of space.  Need to remount with new space.  But this is on a busy website and there is a good chance of a file/directory being created in the time between the umount command and the mount -a command.
<sgrover> The mount was NOT in /etc/fstab (I've slapped the fingers already), but is now, so the remount should be done via a mount -a.  Would a "mount -a -o remount" do the trick?  We really need to make sure the fstab entry is working properly as well...
<ThiagoCMC> Guys, how to enable libosinfo in Ocata (Ubuntu 16.04)? Under [libvirt] at the docs, there are no such "hardware_config=libosinfo" option... I have installed libosinfo-bin, but I'm still seeing: "Cannot load Libosinfo: (No module named Libosinfo)" at nova-compute.log. Any idea?
<jge> hmm strange, I'm trying to use SNI to host two apache SSL sites (same IP/Port)  but when I split my VirtualHost in two files I get some ProtocolERROR and when I put them on a single file it works.. anyone know why this is?
<grendal_prime> has anyone here ever added spice drivers to existing windes kvm guest?
<grendal_prime> sorry ... has anyone here ever added spice drivers to existing windows 7  kvm guest?
<ikonia> whats the real question
<ikonia> and please don't cross-post
<bindi> sup
<bindi> https://hastebin.com/owujucazoq.erl what do these mean in dmesg?
<sarnold> bindi: probably something like grub-install probing disks to find out what filesystem types need to be supported..
#ubuntu-server 2017-04-29
<drab> I am mighty confused... which isn't new and probably not a good thing for a friday evening, but if anybody is around
<drab> I got nfs-kernel-server working in kvm
<drab> the host is running zfs, and has a ZVOL exported to the kvm instance
<drab> the kvm instance takes that and creates a zfs pool out of it
<drab> it then exports it over nfs
<drab> all well so far
<drab> I then mounted the share on my desktop and started fio against it (I have a baseline of fio against shared on baremetal and another machine)
<drab> this is where things got weird to put it mildly
<drab> first thing, zpool iostat -v 1 returns all 0s all the time...
<drab> there's like no disk activity
<drab> but the file is created as expected by fio startup and the test completes
<drab> zpool iostat -v 1 shows activity as expected on the host
<drab> second, I get 609MBs for the random writes test... I wish...
<drab> the link is 100mbit in the test setup
<drab> and in fact the sequential read looks actually really good as fio reports 11978KB/s , which is basically the theoretical 12MBs of a 100mbit link
<drab> actually I take that back, /me scratches head
<drab> zpool iostat is now giving weird numbers (almost all 0s) on the host too
<CodeMouse92__> Anyone have recommendations on a postfix admin frontend for a LAMP server?
<qman__> a what?
<lordievader> Good morning
<drab> is anybody in ubunt-server land using pnfs?
<dave6500> hey, thanks for one of the best platforms ever ... 12.04 :) sorry to see it go ... top notch web server
<runelind_q> Landscape is complaining about W: Failed to fetch http://www.nmon.net/apt-stable/12.04/x64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<runelind_q> but I cannot for the life of me find where it is trying to grab from nmon
<runelind_q> this is on a 14.04 box
<dpb1> runelind_q: grep -r nmon /etc/apt/
<runelind_q> dpb1: yea, I did that and it ain't there
<dpb1> :/
<dpb1> do you see the same thing with sudo apt-get update on that box directly?  also pasting /var/log/landscape/package-reporter.log would be good.
<drab> runelind_q: apt-cache policy nmon
<drab> should tell you exactly where the src of that pkg is
<drab> looks like it's in universe
<runelind_q> yeah it says Installed: (None)
<drab> runelind_q: so what's the problem?
<drab> the hash mismatch is either a proxy in the way or a bad mirror
<drab> I had that issue in the past with my own local mirror
<runelind_q> just Landscape complaining about it.
<drab> it's not really the package, it's the Packages file that contains the wrong hash compared to the hash of the pkg on file
<drab> doesn't apt-get complain about it?
<drab> a hash mismatch should show up with a simple apt-get update
<drab> because that's part of the update routine to check the hashes
<runelind_q> nope, the box itself is quiet.
<cuken> Hey guys, I'm running into a problem on an old server I have stood up. I didn't size the partitions well and my root is out of space but I have a ton of extra space available on the /home partition
<cuken> While SSH'ing into the server, am I able to shrink home and expand root?
#ubuntu-server 2017-04-30
<drab> cuken: lvm?
<cuken> drab: I have a 10tb lvm setup as data independant of the root and home partition, both of those are ext4
<drab> cuken: ok, then you should be able to do it, altho I can't stress enough that if you care about your data you shouldn't
<drab> cuken: from a logical perspective you'd resize the data VG,eventually getting a bunch of free space
<drab> you'd then add back that space as a new PV that's available to the system and add that to the root VG and then expand the filesystem
<drab> of course the devil is in the details and if you have not done this before, at the very least, I'd find an old pc or a VM to practice on
<drab> and then write down the steps and only then run them on the actualy server
<drab> also it goes withuot saying that you should have backups fo everything you care about before doing something like this (or anything really, but especially when fiddling with the FS)
<drab> and in fact, the above isn't quite correct, if it's all the same VG already no PV in involved
<drab> if it's all the same VG from whatever PVs you just shrink the data LV, resize the FS, lvextend the root LV with the new free space and resize (grow) the root LV
<drab> ext4 supports online resizing so this should work
<axisys> do we need all these options or just -r and -o will work on modern systems like hp dl360
<axisys> genisoimage -r -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -z -iso-level 4 -c isolinux/isolinux.cat -o foo.iso -joliet-long origisodir/
<roelof_> hello, I installed Ubuntu Server 17.04 . After rebooting I installed postfix and mailx. Then I send a test mail. but no mail arrived. So I went to /var/log and I also do not see the mail,log
<roelof_> How can I take care that things are working again
<jancoow> hi.
<jancoow> Could someone help me make owncloud working behind an apache reverse proxy
<jancoow> Everythign is working exept the webdav
<roelof_> Wierd, when I do systemctl status postfix I see running(exited)
<roelof_> anyone who can help me ?
<ikonia> roelof_: what does the logs say
<ikonia> what is the actual status of postfix
<roelof_> at this point running(excited)
<ikonia> no, thats not a status
<ikonia> thats a systemd status
<ikonia> what's the actual status
<roelof_> oke, got postifix working
<roelof_> but still no mail.log
<roelof_> ikonia:  ^^
<ikonia> so postfix is running, correct ?
<roelof_> yep. I could send a mail and recieved it back
<ikonia> but the systemd status shows it as running exited
<ikonia> correct?
<roelof_> yep
<ikonia> are you sure it's actually staying up and not just running, exiting, running, exiting,
<ikonia> as thats normally what that status suggests
<ikonia> (not always though)
<roelof_> that could be , in the lines after that I see stoppng and starting postfix
<roelof_> so that problem is solved
<ikonia> so I would guess that's what's going on here
<roelof_> Still I have a problem that no mail.log is generated
<ikonia> that is not a great situation to be in
<ikonia> roelof_: I'd be more worried why postfix is stopping/starting all the time
<ikonia> rather than the mail log at this stage
<roelof_> ikonia:  apperently postfix is only running when a mail is send and closes then
<roelof_> I can live with tht
<roelof_> that
<ikonia> roelof_: that means you won't get mail deliveyr
<ikonia> delivery
<roelof_> I get mail delivery , I checked that
<ikonia> I doubt that
<ikonia> if it only spawns when you send mail - how will you get mail
<roelof_> I do not know,  I send a mail to postmaster and get it back so I could read it
<roelof_> that is enough for me
<ikonia> roelof_: you don't understand your mail setup then
<ikonia> if postfix is only running when you send, it won't be listening to recieve
<roelof_> ikonia:  I did followed the tutorials on the postfix pag
<ikonia> thats not really what I said though
<roelof_> ikonia:  what do you mean then
<ikonia> I mean you don't understand how your mail setup works
<roelof_> I see when I do systemctl status postfix that it is active(exited)
<ikonia> yes, you said that
<ikonia> and I explained the most likley cause for that, which you suggested was correct from your logs
<roelof_> When i send a mail I recieve it back on the right mailbox  so I can recieve mails
<ikonia> right - so then you don't understand how your mail setup is working, because you told me it only starts when you send mail
<ikonia> if that was true you would not be able to recieve mail
<roelof_> so I can assume that everything is working just fine
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I would not make that assumeption at all
<roelof_> oke, but I cannot check anything because I do no have a mail.log
<ikonia> thats not the only log
<ikonia> and I suspect you don't have a mail log because something is not right with how postfix is starting up / exiting
<roelof_> can be. Im just learning postfix
<roelof_> I will take a break and read the tutorials again. Thanks for the help ikonia
#ubuntu-server 2018-04-23
<cpaelzer> good tired morning
<OpenTokix> The new installer is not in the nightly cd yet?
<OpenTokix> For 18.04
<mwhudson> OpenTokix: it's a separate download
<mwhudson> OpenTokix: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/
<OpenTokix> ah, ok
<RoyK> Last I checked, the new installer didn't support manual setup with LVM, RAID or FDE, and didn't even recognise such setups if they were there already, so I find it rather useless
<RoyK> seems like someone at Canonical is frantically about making everything userfriendly - fine - but most server admins don't need that, they need something that actually works and can do the job
<OpenTokix> RoyK: sounds sub-optimal
<OpenTokix> RoyK: not sure what userfriendly mean. - I am a user of the product,  - do not feel friendly.
<OpenTokix> Since user friendly seems to mean "This is made for a novice"
<RoyK> it clearly is "sub-optimal" to put it mildly, but I didn't see it before the 18.04 freeze, and as I know these people, I guess they'll name my suggestions a new "feature"
<RoyK> yes, and that's fine for some, but it shouldn't be the default installer when it lacks very important things
<RoyK> Seems it's documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes, so apparently, hiding such things in the "alternate" installer, is the "solution".
<OpenTokix> I wonder of much preseed has broken from 16.04 now...
<coreycb> jamespage: beisner: i'm promoting queens-proposed -> queens-updates now
<webstoney> cd /test
<OpenTokix> webstoney@irc: /test:$
<Neo4> who know how to correct this DOM:  NOT OK
<Neo4> I"ve got this error in roundcube
<jamespage> coreycb: ack
<jamespage> thanks
<Neo4> see here, I've got error http://kselax.ru/roundcubemail-1.3.6/installer/
<Neo4> how to install php extensions, DOM and XML?
<Neo4> I did apt-cashe search php5 and there couldn't have found them
<Neo4> that I fixed apt-get install php5.6-xml helped
<Neo4> what is this date.timezone:  NOT OK(not set)
<RoyK> Neo4: I guess the people at #roundcube may know a bit more about this
<RoyK> but generally speaking, it's probably that date.timezone isn't set in the config - whereever that is, I don't know - I've never used roundcube
<Neo4> RoyK: there silence , and little number humans
<RoyK> ok
<Neo4> I never use too
<RoyK> Neo4: http://bfy.tw/Hmtr
<Neo4> RoyK: nice
<beisner> woot coreycb ta
<rbasak> ahasenack: you were talking about nss-myhostname. That reminded me of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1764853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764853 in samba (Ubuntu) "winbind returns PAM_AUTHINFO_UNAVAIL on first login after reboot" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rbasak> Sorry wrong URL
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1741277/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741277 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "Not all platforms running cloud-init end up with the system hostname resolveable by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahasenack> rbasak: hm, so how come I have it installed
<rbasak> ahasenack: I don't see myhostname enabled in a Bionic daily container
<ahasenack> maybe a dependency of something else I needed
<ahasenack> the bionic desktop I installed also has it
<ahasenack> libnss-myhostname
<ahasenack> Reverse Depends:
<ahasenack>   gnome-control-center
<ahasenack> ?
<Hey> regarding adding a maas windows image, the name field refers to the name of the file?  and the content@ refers to the location of the directory where the file resides?
<teward> are there release notes draft(s) anywhere?
<teward> oop nevermind, found what I needed.
<nacc> teward: the usual place :)
<teward> oh, right, release is this week heh.  I almost completely forgot xD  Guess it's time to take a full disk image of my existing system so I can blow away and start over with 18.04 xD
<supert8ch> anyone familiar with installing ubuntu on dell blade server with dual drive?
#ubuntu-server 2018-04-24
<rbasak> nacc: looks like it's stuck on thunderbird. Not sure how long for
<rbasak> It's on 38.3.0+build1 currently
<rbasak> (doesn't appear hung, just chugging through it)
<rbasak> Possibly since the 17th.
<nacc> rbasak: yeah, i just blacklisted thunderbird
<nacc> rbasak: fyi, i've also been removed from usd-import-team -- you and dpb1 can decide if i should be readded
<dpb1> nacc: fixed
<dpb1> hi there
<rbasak> nacc: I wonder if thunderbird will actually finish
<rbasak> So I've been hesitant to kill it
<nacc> rbasak: sure, it will be an interesting test of a huge repo
<nacc> orig tarballs are massive
<nacc> dpb1: thanks
<rbasak> It's on ~#140 now, of 792, working backwards.
<rbasak> So it's most of the way there.
<nacc> rbasak: cool
<nacc> rbasak: if it does finish, we should look at final repo size to determine if we should remove from blacklist, i think?
<rbasak> If it finishes, it will push, and after that it'll grow only incrementally. So will it matter?
<nacc> rbasak: every import has to clone it
<nacc> rbasak: which implies pulling down GBs of data for one package
<rbasak> It's 31G currently
<rbasak> Good point
<nacc> interesting
<rbasak> 45G remaining
<nacc> and we wanted to sync with cjwatson the impact of these huge packages
<rbasak> (of free space)
<nacc> rbasak: yeah that seems about right
<cpaelzer> good morning
<rbasak> nacc: would you like to continue working with me on landing these outstanding MPs, or would you prefer to hand them over to me to get them landed? I'm happy either way, just want to be sure that my expectations match your intentions.
<coreycb> dosaboy: jamespage: keepalived 1:1.3.9-1build1~cloud0 is in queens-proposed now
<Neo4> hi
<Neo4> I can send messages from my mailserver to gmail.com and accept
<Neo4> using roundcub
<Neo4> it seems dovecot works
<Neo4> how can I put my server to thunderbird?
<Neo4> no there each linux user from /etc/passwd accosiated with mail user
<Neo4> error? http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1524571581.png
<Neo4> What data there should be?
<Neo4> what is my IMAP, what is my smtp ?
<Neo4> who can test my settings?
<Neo4> telnet mail.kselax.ru 25
<Neo4> show nohitng and
<Neo4> telnet mail.kselax.ru 143
<Neo4> works
<Neo4> is it right?
<Schmendrick> Hi all. I'm looking at trying to build custom cloud images (i.e., the same user experience, but a larger set of pre-installed packages). Does anybody know if the information on this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images) is still up-to-date?
<Schmendrick> Is this how the images on cloud-images.ubuntu.com are built?
<lorenzosu> In 16.04 how can I set-up two network interfaces so that one uses dhcp and the other one has a static IP? (This is a guest in virtualbox).
<hyperlumic> lorenzosu: Fairly easy.
<hyperlumic> /etc/network/interfaces, just add a second iface stanza appropriately.
<lorenzosu> hyperlumic: meaning both interfaces need to be set to static?
<hyperlumic> lorenzosu: No, why would they need to be
<lorenzosu> hyperlumic: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y2BvY2mB2Z/
<lorenzosu> hyperlumic: with that enp0s8 works correctly but enp0s3 (which is actually NAT in virtualbox) can't connect to the internet...
<hyperlumic> I will never understand why people ever specify the broadcast address...
<hyperlumic> So, DHCP provides a gateway, typically. I'd check your vbox configuration to make sure that it's not trying to hand out a gateway if you're expecting to route internet traffic over the other interface.
<hyperlumic> And I'd also check that vbox is actually using .1 as its gateway "interface" address.
<lorenzosu> hyperlumic: I don't understand what you're saying sorry
<hyperlumic> Then I'm not sure how to help you further.
<blackflow> entries under iface (address, netmask, etc...) need to be indented iirc
<lorenzosu> hyperlumic: if I set both to dhcp everything works as expected, apart the fact that I want enp0s8 to have a static IP
<hyperlumic> blackflow: Don't think it matters.
<hyperlumic> blackflow: I could be wrong.
<lorenzosu> blackflow: so that would mean I'd have to explicitly set the other interface to static and specify parameters for that as well?
<blackflow> I could be wrong too, but I remember something about that being important
<blackflow> lorenzosu: no, what I meant is hit a tab before each address, netmask, gateway   and you don't need broadcast.
<hyperlumic> You don't even need netmask.
<hyperlumic> 192.168.x.x/24
<hyperlumic> Use CIDR format in the address.
<blackflow> yeah, should be sufficient.
<lorenzosu> blackflow: you mean indenting the addresses makes them 'local' to only that interface?
<hyperlumic> What?
<blackflow> yeah the manpage says indentation is not required, so I was wrong.
<lorenzosu> mhh
<lorenzosu> Was switching into Python mindset, but that sounded weird lol
<blackflow> (I'm a python dev, so probably that's why I remembered something about that being important for interfaces :)  )
<lorenzosu> lol
<blackflow> so anyway, are you sure that's the correct subnet for enp0s8 ?
<blackflow> wait, you said enp0s3 didn't work, the dhcp one?
<lorenzosu> blackflow: yes, the problem isn't enp0s8 (I have ssh'd into it etc.)
<lorenzosu> blackflow: correct
<lorenzosu> blackflow: I think enp0s3 is trying to use the gateway set for enp0s8
<lorenzosu> or other parameters.
<lorenzosu> :|
<blackflow> well what does netstat -rn   show?
<hyperlumic> Don't use netstat.
<hyperlumic> Long deprecated. See also ifconfig, etc.
<blackflow> alright then   ip route show
<hyperlumic> 'ss' is the correct command.
<hyperlumic> Oh, sorry, routing.
<blackflow> ss is sock stat, not routing
<hyperlumic> ip route, yeah.
<hyperlumic> Not enough coffee yet...
<blackflow> and here's the thing, the two NIC setup can't work with two (default) gateways. dhcp sets one, as hyperlumic said, so it should be dropped from the static config.  dhcp + static config is usually for a  default/public/WAN + LAN interfaces, so depending on which is which, the default one should have the gateway
<lorenzosu> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZFzbtQKq2Z/
<lorenzosu> from what I understand both interfaces seem to try and use 192.168.56.1
<lorenzosu> I think
<blackflow> of course. that's the meaning of "default" gateway. Meaning, the kernel will route packets for 10.0.2.*  via enp0s3,  and packets for 192.168.56.*   via enp0s3, and all other packets via gateway IP and NIC which belongs to the subnet of it.
<blackflow> in your case, enp0s8.
<blackflow> so note that it's not the NIC using the gatway, it's the kernel when routing packets.
<lorenzosu> mhh ok so... any idea on how to amend this?
<lorenzosu> :)
<blackflow> lorenzosu: what exactly do you want to achieve?
<lorenzosu> blackflow: idea was to have enp0s3 all automatic with dhcp, and enp0s8 with a static IP. This is a virtual machine, so it makes sense to try and keep the host-only network interface on the same IP so as to access to the database, server, ssh, etc.
<RoyK> hyperlumic: or just "ip r" ;)
<hyperlumic> RoyK: s'what I do.
<blackflow> lorenzosu: in that case don't specify the gateway for enp0s8 and let dhcp set it, so basically just     address 192.168.56.102/24    for the iface stanza
<RoyK> does the bot have any "network basics" links? seems they are needed all the time in here
<lorenzosu> blackflow: that worked, thanks!
<lorenzosu> Essentially now I have this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cNmkvBg5qz/
<lorenzosu> And this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WCsgTDxcqy/
<nacc> rbasak: i'm happy to work with you, pending the CLA, i guess -- so if there are small changes, maybe you can just do them?
<nacc> rbasak: also not sure on my time availability
<rbasak> OK, thanks
<blackflow> lorenzosu: yup, that's it.
<lorenzosu> blackflow: thanks
<Neo4> who know what the error? wher auth? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h4XW3YP2c3/
<rbasak> Neo4: possibly only available after STARTTLS?
<rbasak> Though I don't know if ESMTP/STARTTLS allows that.
<rbasak> Just speculating.
<Neo4> rbasak: see Ive got new error http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1524579856.png
<Neo4> now servers are accessible and pasword or login not accessible, when I do authentication to roundcube I use only login
<Neo4> neo and password
<Neo4> now maybe need something change for I use mail instead login?
<rbasak> Neo4: you might find "swaks" helpful to debug.
<rbasak> Neo4: I'd focus on getting swaks working first, and then move on to other frontends.
<runelind_q> I moved my mdadm raid1 to a new system, but it looks like it is in a degraded state with sdb missing: https://pastebin.ca/4018147
<runelind_q> if I do fdisk -l, sdb does inded show up
<runelind_q> should I just mark it as failed, wipe sdb, and re-add it to the array?   I'm currently booting from it.
<Neo4> see this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/86KFtf8ZrV/
<Neo4> how to make authentication?
<Neo4> there test@kselax.ru and test pasword user
<Neo4> base64?
<Neo4> Ive got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CVfMXtwNGT/
<Neo4> hash was made from row '\000test\000test'
<Neo4> What does ti means? It means my SASL not use domain and I got error?
<Neo4> who can add this mail to your mail clietn
<Neo4> mail: test@ksela.xru
<Neo4> pass: test
<Neo4> and say me what is wrong with it?
<Neo4> smtp: mail.kselax.ru port 587
<Neo4> imap mail.kselax.ru port 143
<nacc> rbasak: i can cleanup the merge-base branch and land it. do you want to work on the tmpdir fixes?
<nacc> dpb1: ahasenack: --^ fyi, i think that means ubuntu merge will work soonish
<ice9> is MAAS something like Ansible or Puppet?
<nacc> dpb1: although i probably need to wait for an answer on the CLA
<rbasak> nacc: I can, but I was intending to look at the importer test/fix branches again first. What order do you think would be best?
<nacc> rbasak: i think that's fine, the importer cleanup side is mostly annoying when a big package fails (e.g., it's in our current failure list). I think that should be relatively minimal if you update your importer snap to the latest (which has thunderbird blacklisted)
<rbasak> OK
<nacc> rbasak: otherwise, those failures will fill up your disk quickly, if they happen (or if one does, then it affects others, which also fill up the disk, etc.)
<rbasak> Good to know, thanks
<rbasak> The thunderbird import is still running.
<rbasak> It's had maybe an hour doing "git gc" after the patches unapplied import. At least that's where I think it's up to.
<rbasak> 31G.
<rbasak> After that it'll be patches applied and a push presumably.
<nacc> rbasak: alternatively, if you do happen to be watching and see failures, you can kill the large imports and manually clean up the tempdirs
<nacc> rbasak: the `git gc` is manually or git auto-performed? if you can tell
<rbasak> Looks manual to me.
<nacc> rbasak: ok, it could be done then
<nacc> we only gc at the end of the import
<rbasak> At the end of patches unapplied you mean?
<nacc> rbasak: the end of the full import
<nacc> importer.py:378 in master
<rbasak> I was watching the ps output, and saw each dpkg-source -x (since that was taking a while) followed by the git add -A (-f?) which I think is the dsc to tree hash function
<nacc> rbasak: both unapplied and applied use that now
<rbasak> The dpkg-source was giving away the dsc filename
<rbasak> Oh, OK
<nacc> rbasak: so it depends on if you see the --skip-patches or not
<rbasak> I don't recall.
<rbasak> But now I look, applied tags are present.
<nacc> if you do, unapplied, if you don't, applied
<nacc> so yeah, it's presumably done
<nacc> and is GCing a large repo :)
<rbasak> That's good news, thanks.
<rbasak> nacc: it's pushing :)
<nacc> rbasak: nice!
<ahasenack> hi nacc, good news
<nacc> rbasak: so (presuming i find some time today), you're ok with me landing the merge fix + your cleanups in master?
<nacc> rbasak: also, from a release manager perspective, i think i'm assuming you'll cut an 0.8 and force push it to all branches (master will be FF) after we land the importer changes
<rbasak> nacc: +1 to fix the docstring and land the merge fix in master
<rbasak> Yeah, agreed on the 0.8.
<nacc> rbasak: great, thanks
<nacc> rbasak: done (merge fix)
<rbasak> Thanks!
<nacc> rbasak: lol, thinko on our part
<nacc> rbasak: we've got people.canonical.com/~nacc in our snapcraft yaml
<nacc> rbasak: can you regen those tarballs, put them in your people.c.c space and update the yaml in master?
<nacc> rbasak: i believe each tarballs instructions are in the yaml explicitly
<Neo4> what is difference between:
<Neo4> $ hostname
<Neo4> and
<Neo4> $ hostname -f
<Neo4> ???
<Neo4> it show diffrerence output
<sarnold> check the manpage :)
<Neo4> hostname -f shows
<Neo4> yes I guessed
<Neo4> -f FQDM
<Neo4> I don't know how there that certificate appeared https://ssl-tools.net/mailservers/kselax.ru
<Neo4> I didn't generate it
<sarnold> oh that's a cool site, thanks
<rbasak> nacc: ack
<nacc> rbasak: thanks, i think CI and store builds will be broken w/o that
<granttrec> anyone familar with the current state of ubuntu jeos?
<nacc> granttrec: uh, it doesn't exist?
<granttrec> lol, rip, did something replace it?
<nacc> dunno what was it?
<sarnold> "just enough operating system"
<sarnold> for a few months ten years ago that was the name given to netboot images
<granttrec> stripped down ubuntu server for virutlization
<sarnold> maybe it was replaced by ubuntu core, which then got replaced by a different ubuntu core which then got replaced by snappy? :)
<sarnold> granttrec: maybe one of the generic cloud images would suffice
<granttrec> sarnold: can I get a link? new to this stuff
<nacc> there's also minimal now
<nacc> iirc
<sdeziel> nacc: now == 18.04 ?
<sarnold> sorry, went off to talk with furnace repair guy ..
<sarnold> granttrec: images are published here http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<nacc> sarnold: not sure, but i think so
<sarnold> granttrec: there's a "simplestreams" tool of some sort that knows how to parse and verify json data that describes them
<nacc> smoser: --^ perhaps you know better
<granttrec> sarnold: thanks
<sarnold> granttrec: .. and back again, hah
<sarnold> granttrec: there's a uvtool or something similar from the server team that import the images into libvirt and boot the things without much effort; a little bit of time with cloud-init to customize the installs might be worth while too
<granttrec> sarnold: thanks for the advice so far, my goals are more along the lines of setting up a sandboxed dev enviroment for myself that I can nuke whenever I feel like it, a vm seems like a bit of over kill, I just want to create something simple and easy to set up
<sarnold> granttrec: ah! then perhaps just perhaps lxd would be a better fit? :)
<sdeziel> amen to that ^
<granttrec> sarnold: I was thinking that, but not sure how that would go since I might want multiple projects in one place, and it seems containers are best suited for seperate specific projects, but I'm looking into it, this is for hobby devel btw
<sarnold> hobby, job, job, hobby ... pretty thin line in the open source world :) hehe
<granttrec> sarnold: lol :) this idea started since I want a little peace of mind when following setup steps `curl | sh` and easy un-install when i'm no longer interested in a project.
<sarnold> heh, I'm way too paranoid to ever blindly do the curl | sh thing even on a VM. there's just too many VM escapes and terminal escapes and ssh channels terrify me and and and ..
<sarnold> I wind up reading so many shell scripts ..
<granttrec> haha aint that the truth
<irwiss> to be fair even apt-get has a veeeery long chain of trust that you implicitly trust
<sarnold> irwiss: knowing half the people involved with that chain of trust helps immensely :D
<sarnold> I realize that doesn't scale real well..
<irwiss> you need just 1 spoon of poop to spoil a barrel of honey
<sarnold> ewwwwwwwww
<dpb1> granttrec: hey
<granttrec> dpb1: sup
<dpb1> granttrec: the stripped down ubuntu is called 'minimal server image'
<granttrec> i'm aware but ubuntu wiki indicated jeos purpose was for virutlization
<granttrec> currently reading up on lxd to get what I want
<dpb1> if you want to try with lxd, you can:
<dpb1> lxc remote add ubuntu-minimal-daily https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/minimal/daily --protocol=simplestreams
<dpb1> then lxc launch ubuntu-minimal-daily:bionic
<dpb1> we haven't published a lot of instructions yet since bionic isn't released yet, but will be doing so in the coming days/weeks
<granttrec> dpb1: thanks for the advice
<dpb1> also, one last thing, since you are interested in virt, and not just containers.  https://community.ubuntu.com/t/beta-release-multipass/2696  That's intended to make it dead simple to launch vms with updated images.
<rbasak> apt-get trust: one key thing is that there's a single respository as a sync point. You're in the same boat as everyone else, and others care enough to examine that boat.
<rbasak> And a rather large set of Debian and Ubuntu developers will fix the boat if a serious problem is reported to them, as opposed to what might be a much smaller upstream or a more focused upstream team who have other priorities.
#ubuntu-server 2018-04-25
<raidghost> How hard is it supposed to be to get iommu to work 100% successfully. Allready added iommu=on and intel_iommu=pt in kernel config, and update-grub, rebooted
<raidghost> But still Error starting domain: unsupported configuration: host doesn't support passthrough of host PCI devices is the happy message ive got
<raidghost> libvirt kvm
<cpaelzer> good morning
<samba35> can some one help me with some basic (???) problem ,i am trying add parameter in file /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/driver/unbind but i am not able to edit /write to file even file permisson is 666 and it give message/error when i type file unbind
<samba35> unbind: ERROR: cannot read `unbind' (Input/output error)
<samba35> i am trying this on 16.04.4 and beta 18.04
<samba35> what wrong i am doing
<OpenTokix> samba35: What is your end goal with this operation, what are you trying to do?
<samba35> i want to configure pci passthrough where i want to add device id to this file
<samba35> i try echo command also
<olivierb-> Hello everyone, imagine that I have an ubuntu xenial server with 2 net itfs which are on separate networks and for which 2 DHCP servers answer. Any clue why the "secondary" DNSes always take precedence over the ones received from the 1st/main itf ?
<olivierb-> are there any options I need to set in the DHCP servers so that one always take precedence ? any other way to solve this ?
<blackflow> olivierb-: should be possible to configure the dhcp client to disregard dns entries from one of the interfaces
<blackflow> olivierb-: looking at the dhclient.conf manpage, theres interface { ... }  section where you could supply different options for different interfaces.
<olivierb-> blackflow many thanks, will definitely have a look at this
<OpenTokix> olivierb-: you can ignore dns-entries in your dhclient-config.
<frickler> coreycb: oh, great, I've been meaning to ping you about neutron-dynamic-routing releases but it looks like you're already on it https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1750121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750121 in neutron-dynamic-routing (Ubuntu Bionic) "Dynamic routing: adding speaker to agent fails" [High,Triaged]
<coreycb> frickler: yes. i may not be able to upload until friday though as bionic is 1 day from release and in final freeze.
<coreycb> thedac: fyi ^
<frickler> coreycb: I'm more interested in the Pike update anyway, but no need to hurry, I do have local builds for now
<coreycb> frickler: ok. it needs to land in pike+ releases first. definitely in progress though.
<ahasenack> udebs, are they only used in the installer environment? Or somewhere else?
<ahasenack> maybe in small devices, routers, that kind of thing?
<hyperlumic> ahasenack: https://wiki.debian.org/udeb
<hyperlumic> ahasenack: Looks like they're solely for the installer's use.
<hyperlumic> I haven't seen them employed anywhere else, though that's hardly conclusive.
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> I asked for more information in the bug report I got
<ahasenack> about a missing symbol/link step in a udeb package
<rbasak> nacc: git-ubuntu sync is scheduled in 90 minutes. Are you interested in attending these still?
<dpb1> teward: you are famous: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921452
<teward> I am?  What've I missed o.O
<dpb1> teward: top comment on there is rbasak. :)
<teward> ah, nice.
<teward> :)
<dpb1> teward: added an entry into the release notes, if you wanted to review or wordsmith: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<dannax> hey!, Is there any up-to-date vagrant ppa? Just installed 1.9.1 from the repos and current version is 2.0.4
<dpb1> dannax: bionic has 2.0.2
<dannax> dpb1, thx!
<nacc> rbasak: i can't today, I don't think
<nacc> rbasak: in the future, yes
<rbasak> nacc: OK. I think you should have an invite to your personal address.
<nacc> rbasak: received thanks
<ahasenack> I wonder where I can document in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes that cifs-utils (i.e., mount.cifs) now defaults to SMB2 or higher instead of SMB1
<ahasenack> it's a client tool, but desktop isn't client necessarily
<dpb1> ahasenack: just adding a 'samba' entry would be good enough
<dpb1> under server
<ahasenack> or maybe under "known issues", and link to the bug I am troubleshooting?
 * ahasenack checks if that changed in artful already
<Maxel> hi all. I'm back to trying to fix my boot partition. I've been running: dpkg --configure -a and getting part of the files rebuilt until I run out of space and empty older versions of the files in the boot partition
<Maxel> I'm not actually sure what I'm doing or if I'm making progress, it will download one release newer each time I do this
<dpb1> Maxel: can you clean up space in general first?
<Maxel> I'm not sure what I should be tampering with on the boot partition
<Maxel> I should preface this with I believe some time ago I stupidly deleted everythhing from my boot partition because apt upgrade wasn't working for me
<Maxel> so I'm trying to get to a good state
<dpb1> well, ya, that's not great
<dpb1> :)
<dpb1> Maxel: these tips: https://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition
<Maxel> luckily I haven't restarted the vm and I am hoping I can recover it
<dpb1> honestly, read that over, it's good info
<dpb1> even talks about what to do if you can't do it through apt
<nacc> dpb1: TJ- has a script that does the right thing in general
<nacc> let me see if i can find the link
<nacc> http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
 * dpb1 posts that as an answer
<Maxel> nifty
<Maxel> should I be able to run this in my current state however?
<Maxel> where I deleted the actively running kernel?
<dpb1> Maxel: that answer with 'Note: this is only if you can't use apt to clean up due to a 100% full /boot', I would read through and digest it
<Maxel> oh, yeah down an answer. will do :)
<Maxel> ok, I believe this is essentially what I am doing. one difference is flickerfly says to delete the old images while I'm just reducing them to 1 byte in size
<Maxel> not sure if one way right or wrong
<nacc> Maxel: no real difference, given the truncated image is unusable
<teward> dpb1: looks good to me (for the release notes blurb).  thanks.
<Maxel> ok, so I am going through the answer on askubuntu, and when I perform the apt-get -f install, it still doesn't have enough space
<dpb1> Maxel: what are the numbers
<dpb1> (df -h /boot)
<Maxel> here: /dev/sdb1       472M  469M     0 100% /boot
<dpb1> that is indeed small
<Maxel> I don't remember defining the size on install
<dpb1> du -ms /boot/* | sort -n | pastebinit
<nacc> should be plenty big if autoremove is used
<Maxel> whaaa, I had no idea pastebinit was built in
<Maxel> slick
<Maxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wx3jrSFzZV/
<nacc> Maxel: you can also do | nc termbin.com 9999
<dpb1> ok, same thing you did to the kernel files, you need to do to the initrd, one at a time, oldest first.
<Maxel> I've just been running this: echo "" | sudo tee /boot/*-4.4.0-{62,66,70,71,72,75,78,79,87,89,98,101,103,104,108}-*
<Maxel> to clean everything up
<dpb1> ok, that's fine, but it's missing your initrds it seems, unless you haven't ran it yet
<dpb1> since that's where your space is going
<Maxel> it truncates the initrd files, but when I run apt-get install, it re-downloads the files
<nacc> Maxel: after you truncate the initrds, you should autoremove
<nacc> then do an install, i think
<Maxel> just apt-get autoremove you mean?
<dpb1> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-<version>, or autoremove, if you can.
<dpb1> ah right, the initrds are being generated again
<dpb1> with your -f install
<Maxel> autoremove seems to be working
<nacc> basically, you have to tell apt to stop installing those broken packages
<nacc> which will always put back all those files
<nacc> autoremove gets rid of those unneeded packages
<Maxel> ah ha, looks like it's in a good state finally
<Maxel> now the kernel I'm currently running is still truncated though, I assume this would be an issue on boot?
<Maxel> oh, err actually the initrd is there, but the other images are not
<dpb1> sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-<version>
<dpb1> depending on which package it actually is there.  you want the full package name though
<dpb1> on my box, I have linux-signed-image-4.4.0-121-generic
<dpb1> and linux-image-4.4.0-121-generic
<Maxel> neat, looks good, now I'll see if I can update
<Maxel> so doing a apt-get upgrade I'm getting an error. grub failed to install 3 devices
<dpb1> pastebin if you can
<Maxel> it's pretty ugly: https://pastebin.com/UcqMkxWQ
<Maxel> it has a ui for this error message
<mtl_> Is upgrading to 18.04 as easy as just changing all "xenial" lines to "bionic" and running apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mtl_> Like in Debian
<dpb1> sec there is a link
<dpb1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<mtl_> thanks
<nacc> mtl_: you *can* do that, but d-r-u is 'better'
<nacc> rbasak: how does the importer review look? I might have a few moments this aftenroon to refresh my cleanup MP
<mtl_> nacc, my virtual server provider provides cloned ubuntu repositories, can you tell d-r-u to use them instead of official mirrors?
<nacc> mtl_: no idea, sorry
<mtl_> nacc, ok.
<nacc> mtl_: VPS (by design) seems easier to create fresh, then migrate data then to upgrade in place
<nacc> but that's my opinion
<dpb1> I think d-r-u does a s/xenial/bionic/ more or less, it doesn't change the mirrors.  emphasis on think.
<dpb1> it does remove non standard repos though, so... I wouldn't be surprised if I was wrong
<nacc> yeah, i can't remember anymore
<mtl_> I have the cheapest package and even snapshots are not available
<teward> if it's a VPS then the answer I'd give is 'It Depends on the way it's Virtualized"
<teward> if it's OpenVZ virtualized you should avoid upgrading entirely
<mtl_> and I have lots of own configs.. :(
<teward> if it's KVM then I'd say "YMMV, I'd suggest 'fresh systems' and then data migration."
<nacc> teward: good point
<mtl_> it's KVM
<Maxel> this looks like the only note on the grub issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/315207/grub-failed-to-install-to-the-following-devices-error-on-upgrade
<Maxel> I'm not sure if I should stop the upgrade
<Maxel> if I choose to not proceed from that grub error, it takes me back to a screen to decide which drives to install grub on
<Maxel> where if I choose ok, goes back to the error screen
<nacc> rbasak: dpb1: anything big come out of the g-u sync?
<Maxel> how can I figure out which drive is designated boot?
<sdeziel> Maxel: could you pastebin lsblk's output?
<Maxel> I'm stuck in a loop of error saying it couldn't install grub, and then choosing which partitions to install it on
<Maxel> I'm worried if I disable the drives I'm getting an error on that I wont be able to boot
<sdeziel> Maxel: you generally don't want grub installed on a partition
<rbasak> nacc: we skipped it
<rbasak> nacc: the importer seems to be stuck on qt4-x11 and texlive-extra now.
<nacc> rbasak: both are blacklisted now
<nacc> rbasak: fyi
<nacc> rbasak: so may be worth killing the import subjobs and seeing if it progresses
<rbasak> nacc: did you blacklist them before, or just now?
<nacc> rbasak: in master before i left
<nacc> late-ish on Monday, so after your snap build presumably
<rbasak> Ah, OK.
<rbasak> I'll finish fixing the snap build tomorrow hopefully.
<rbasak> dpb1, rharper: the alternate server installer URL could do with updating in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Server
<rbasak> Oh, it's not out yet.
<nacc> rbasak: thanks -- yeah let me know if you need anything
<dpb1> rbasak: yes, there will be a round of updates after they do final image builds (hope that is happening now)
#ubuntu-server 2018-04-26
<silox> Hello, I wanted to see if anyone could verify that both Landscape (on premises install) and MAAS will both function on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS that's scheduled to be released tomorrow.  Any help would be appreciated as I'd like to use 18.04 for a Landscape/MAAS deployment for an entire datacenter.
<sarnold> dpb1: ^^ is this one for you?
<sarnold> silox: I'd certainly expect both to be supported eventually, if they aren't actually working tomorrow afternoon..
<dpb1> o/
<dpb1> maas is in the archive as 2.4.0~beta2
<dpb1> it will get updates, but should be working as is right now
<dpb1> that version can deploy ubuntu on day 0 (hopefully!) :)
<dpb1> sorry, can deploy bionic on day 0
<dpb1> landscape-client is at 18.01 in bionic, and is supported there
<dpb1> the server is not yet released for bionic, but will be eventually
<dpb1> silox: ^
<sarnold> dpb1: wonderful :D thanks
<Slade> nss-pam-ldapd  will pass the password in clear text unless ssl is used right?
<nacc> rbasak: didn't get to update my MP today, will try tmrw
<sdeziel> Slade: it depends, StartTLS can also be used. I'd use tcpdump to confirm/check
<Slade> starttls would be the ssl/tls
<sdeziel> StartTLS is a mechanism to upgrade from plaintext to SSL/TLS
<sdeziel> using the same communication port
<sdeziel> which is 389
<Howie69> So, transitioning from running debian servers to ubuntu virtual servers..
<Howie69> I am wondering if anyone has anything written up about the advantages/disadvantages and compatibility issues of using different vms, such as AWS vs. Google Cloud?
<Howie69> Or knows of something I can read up on the subject because my google searches returned no results
<sdeziel> Howie69: I don't know about Debian but with Ubuntu, you can install a kernel specifically tuned for each of those cloud providers
<sdeziel> Howie69: for AWS, the package linux-aws is based on the 4.4 kernel and for Google Cloud, the package linux-gcp is based on the 4.13 kernel
<Howie69> sdeziel: That's awesome
<sdeziel> Howie69: good luck with the transition
<cpaelzer> good morning
<tactic>  Hi all. I'm having trouble with trying to install Ubuntu Server. Both 16.04 and 17.10 give me the same problem, namely, I see GRUB appear after the BIOS/UEFI loads, but when I click "Install Ubuntu", my screen goes black and doesn't come back.
<tactic> I've done a bit of research and others have had similar issues, it seems, but the recommended advice (set the nomodeset kernel flag and remove the splash flag) doesn't seem to help
<Howie69> tactic: The only times I have ever run into that problem is when I mistakenly downloaded the image for the wrong processor type
<Howie69> like amd64 on a i586 machine
<tactic> Howie69, yeah, I did check that, and I have amd64
<tactic> and the corresponding iso
<tactic> hmm
<tactic> Maybe I'll try Ubuntu desktop, since that's what currently installed
<Howie69> can you drop to a console and check the output?
<Howie69> I think it's cntrl+F2
<tactic> I'm not sure. I can check, but it might have to wait until tomorrow at this point.
<tactic> but it's worth at ry
<tactic> Howie69, yeah, the CTRL+ALT+F1,2,3, etc didn't seem to do anything different
<tactic> unfortunately
<tactic> I'm wondering if I need to do something silly like remove my graphics card to install it, or maybe install the SSD into another computer, install Ubuntu, then transfer it :X
<Pjusur> Good morning, is it possible to set apparmor status in some config file? or do I have to use the aa-{{status}} command?
<Neo4> hi
<Neo4> I've create my first shell script https://gist.github.com/kselax/62da283900350b6b437e4ace76a2312a
<Neo4> and I'm going to create script like tasksell
<Neo4> when we run script there will show list of items something like:
<Neo4> 1 install apache2
<Neo4> 2 install php5.6
<Neo4> 3 install phpmyadmin
<Neo4> 4 install mysql
<Neo4> etc
<Neo4> it looks like useful
<Neo4> before I though to learn this command and now thing had better write shell script where all will documented
<Neo4> what do you think about this?
<Neo4> it can streamline work, significantly reduce time
<Neo4> for install server you don't need know all command
<Neo4> and we can make if user input 101 we will show for him list of help where he will able to chose what help he what, for example
<Neo4> for apache 2 we could have 1 install apache and not explicetly 101 will show our own help reference where user will know what files you need edit where they are places, how to crate virtual hosts etc
<Neo4> now I all gathered in text files, but more easy put all to shell script
<Neo4> it must be done yes?
<Neo4> any cool linux administrator must write his own shell script that will increase his speed
<Neo4> we mustn't learn anything
<cpaelzer> Neo4: for commandline people either know the commands, or if they want to select tasks/packages acn use e.g. aptitude
<cpaelzer> which gives them even curses UI
<cpaelzer> Neo4: I don't want to stop your learning exercise but the proposed doesn't seem to be very useful to me
<Neo4> cpaelzer: why? or you will use instruction always and copy past command or you copy shell file and install all needed app on your VPS very fast
<cpaelzer> Neo4: and to encapsulate the admin knowledge post raw package install there are plenty of infrastructures that help you do so juju, puppet, chef, ansible to name a few
<Neo4> I'd better write my own infrastructure for apps that I use
<cpaelzer> feel free to do so
<cpaelzer> I'm mentioning alternatives, not trying to convince you of anything
<Neo4> cpaelzer: but this is really entrence, you don't need learn command and you will pawerful
<Neo4> did once and use multiple times
<Neo4> :)
<Neo4> I'm doing now first version
<Neo4> installer how it will be
<Neo4> https://gist.github.com/kselax/d24bf3ef187d1adb126e9b81ae44d385
<Neo4> make menu and select items
<Neo4> for example I always forget how to generate IRS key, for this I can put there in menu item "generate irs key" and select that item next time
<Neo4> shell script must save times
<Maxel> is it a bad idea to kill and apt-get upgrade process? I was ssh'd into my server when my connection was interrupted
<rbasak> It's not good, but usually recovery tends to work OK.
<rbasak> dpkg and apt go to quite some trouble to make it OK.
<rbasak> Some package maintainer scripts may be more fragile though.
<sdeziel> Maxel: if you have an unreliable connection, you can run tmux on the destination to prevent dropping abruptly (next time)
<Maxel> well I should be able to foreground the process right?
<Ussat> or screen
<Maxel> oh, apparently not... can't "reparent" an orphaned process
<sdeziel> Maxel: no, you cannot indeed
<rbasak> It's orphaned?
<rbasak> Then it's dead.
<Maxel> not sure which proc is actually the one to kill... I've got sudo apt-get upgrade, apt-get upgrade, and dpkg --status-fd 62 --configure
<rbasak> Uh.
<rbasak> No, I was thinking zombie. Never mind.
<Maxel> that come up when ps aux | grep apt
<Maxel> so I ended up killing the apt process and ran dpkg --configure -a to repair it. I got the same grub error where it couldn't install to certain devices, same as described in this post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/315207/grub-failed-to-install-to-the-following-devices-error-on-upgrade
<sdeziel> Maxel: could you pastebin your lsblk output?
<Maxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vZVxGzBcHM/
<sdeziel> Maxel: OK so you should be trying to install grub only into /dev/sdb, is that what you tried?
<Maxel> yeah, I turned it off for sda, sdb5 and dm-0
<sdeziel> did you turn it off for sdb1 too?
<dpb1> Maxel: and you should really use 'byobu' or 'tmux' when running on a remote system. :)
<dpb1> (years of experience)
<Maxel> sure, I'll look at the documentation and figure out how
<dpb1> there is a small learning curve, but it's worth it
<Maxel> any reason to use screen over tmux?
<Maxel> as the backend
<dpb1> tmux is modern
<dpb1> screen is not
<dpb1> you will find much more dev effort on tmux
<dpb1> so, if you are starting out, I recommend that
<Maxel> awesome, thanks for the info
<jayjo> I have a server that has a memory leak somehwere and I can't use most commands available to track it down
<jayjo> free & df -h both cannot allocate memory
<dpb1> hah
<jayjo> even trying to use sudo service `example` stop gets a `cannot allocate memory`
<jayjo> It feels like I'm in trouble
<dpb1> yuck
<dpb1> can ps run?
<jayjo> unfortunately, no
<waveform> do you have physical access to the server?
<jayjo> no, it's an an AWS instance
<waveform> (magic sysrq's "t" might be useful)
<waveform> ah, well forget that idea then
<dpb1> jayjo: can you cat files?
<jayjo> ha! no I can't! Would increasing the server size in the aws console help? It's already a moderate-to-large instance
<jayjo> I've inreased the instance type for a little bit here so I can move around. What's the best way to track this down now that I have some memory to use bash?
<jayjo> this is my system's df output: https://bpaste.net/show/a8bc95416513 - doesn't really look like a leak, right?
<jayjo> sorry - du output
<waveform> jayjo, that's looking at disk usage - would be more interesting to see what's eaten all the memory with ps
<rbasak> nacc: how would you feel about a policy that all new deps added to snapcraft.yaml are hosted on people.c.c over an external URL?
<rbasak> Where possible, at least.
<dpb1> jayjo: so... I think you probably are left with just a reboot
<dpb1> jayjo: unless you really really want to figure out what is going on
<dpb1> jayjo: what's the memory of the instance (not disk space, ram)
<gQuigs> I know it's hilariously late.. (but I didn't notice it before today) - but do we think nagios3 (having known CVEs) should really live in universe for 18.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nagios3/+bug/1696252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1696252 in nagios3 (Ubuntu) "Please remove nagios3 (and revdeps) from artful" [Undecided,New]
<gQuigs> (even if we can't bring icinga2 full yo main as a replacement in time)
<mdeslaur> +1 on demoting nagios3
<mdeslaur> rbasak: ^?
<rbasak> dpb1: ^
<sdeziel> will it be possible to have icinga2 promoted to main during the lifetime of 18.04 ?
<rbasak> I'm not sure how a change of component works after the release pocket is frozen.
<nacc> rbasak: i think that makes sense -- also a tarball at a fixed rev is a lot faster than git
<nacc> sdeziel: it is possible, but not common (iirc)
<nacc> gQuigs: mdeslaur: rbasak: that was something we had worked on last cycle, iirc
<jbicha> speaking of hilariously late security-sensitive removals, the blocker for webkitgtk removal is gnucash but it's build tests fail on Ubuntu
<jbicha> we could just ignore those build tests… :|
<jbicha> bug 1758740
<ubottu> bug 1758740 in gnucash (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync gnucash 1:3.0-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758740
<nacc> rbasak: when you have a moment for a git-ubuntu question, let me know
<teward> busy day I take it.  :P
<nacc> rbasak: simply re: your MP feedback, I think if MockError is raised and only MockError is handled, it doesn't hide a RuntimeError elsewhere. I checked by changing the mock's raised Exception to a RuntimeError and it failed.
<rbasak> nacc: what I mean is that if MockError is derived from RuntimeError, and the code handles a RuntimeError, it'll accidentally handle the MockError when we wanted it passed through
<teward> rbasak: nacc: sorry to interrupt but what language are you guys working with there?  Python?
<rbasak> Python
<gQuigs> jbicha: or remove gnucash :/
<teward> if MockError is based on RuntimeError but your try/except only catches MockError it won't accidentally catch RuntimeError
<teward> rbasak: ^
<teward> the way Python error classes are, *every* error inherits Exception (RuntimeError does too!)
<teward> but if MockError is its own defined error class and you only catch MockError RuntimeError is seen as a different 'class' of capture
<teward> and excluded from MockError cathces
<rbasak> teward: understood. I think you're missing context.
<rbasak> We're injecting a MockError.
<teward> i probably am.  (Would be glad to assist)
<rbasak> The code under test could catch RuntimeError.
<rbasak> We don't want the code under test to catch MockError.
<teward> i'd love to see the code in question, but if you don't want it to catch as a RuntimeError then you may wish to declare MockError as inheriting a different error class (possibly just a bare Exception class)
<teward> because you *are* actually correct now that I have context for understanding the issue at hand
<teward> you *can* capture MockErrors as separate handling, but it's just 'more code' on the except.
<teward> rbasak: (i assume that MockError's declaration inherits RuntimeError then?)
<rbasak> teward: here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/343566
<teward> rbasak: +1 for your comment 20 hours ago, it should have Exception or BaseException as its superclass
<teward> nacc: ^
<teward> rbasak: thanks for sharing so I can have context
<rbasak> teward: np. Feel free to help us review any other git-ubuntu MPs :)
<teward> i'll need the proverbial 'flamethrower' to burn things, but I'll also need to review the base codebase to catch up :)
<teward> (also, unrelated: yay for Python!)
<teward> rbasak: commented to +1 your suggestion and to confirm that the way MockError's been declared will cause issues for the reasons mentioned :)
<teward> *starts reading the code to better grasp the evils of the code*
<teward> (I do a lot of Python dev... I should devote my knowledge to these reviews heh)
<teward> rbasak: the other more 'evil' way is to have a separate `except MockError:` before the RuntimeError catch... and just simply `pass` in that.  It's a nasty hackish fix but that'd be the 'other way' to do this
<teward> rbasak: i think i'm missing bits, where's MockError get raised?
<teward> or rather, defined.  (I can't type today)
<rbasak> teward: we intend to define it in the test. But as that came from a review comment, I suspect it's not anywhere written yet.
<teward> indeed.  two ways to do it, ultimately, but I think it'd be better to have its superclass as Exception rather than RuntimeError for the reasons you specified, and because if MockError is not in and of itself a RuntimeError for capture purposes it should not have RuntimeError as its superclass.
<nacc> rbasak: oh of course, right
<nacc> teward: thanks
<teward> rbasak: since MockError doesn't exist in the codebase, though, then which superclass is used for MockError is a discussion for whatever MP suggests adding it.  (Just my two cents)
<nacc> right, it's about to be in that MP based upon the current feedback
<nacc> teward: so if you just tell me now, i'll do it :)
<teward> nacc: I'd make MockError's superclass either Exception or BaseException, not RuntimeError, if you intend MockError to be handled separately from generic RuntimeErrors
<teward> as rbasak suggested in the comments on the MP :)
<nacc> right, but which of those?
<teward> ... speaking of bad error class captures, I just made a folly on a program I have here at work heh.  *goes to fix*
<nacc> teward: or how does one decide
<teward> remind me: py2 or py3 codebase here?
<teward> (I'm assumign Py3)
<nacc> py3
<teward> nacc: all error classes in Python ultimately inherit BaseException, which is the base class for all in=built exceptions, but it's not meant to be inherited for user-defined classes.  Exception is probably what you want to have the superclass of MockError be.
<teward> (from https://docs.python.org/3/library/exceptions.html)
<nacc> yep, that's wht i thought, just wanted to confirm
<nacc> thanks teward !
<teward> yep
<rbasak> teward: thanks. That's exactly what I was wanting to look up.
<teward> rbasak: i refer to this thing *regularly* with all the classes and python libs i have both open-source and closed-source proprietary here at work - i have that page open up pretty much all the time when working in Python :P
<teward> you're welcome.
<waveform> yup - BaseException has its uses as a base, but they're always the exception (sorry! ;) rather than the rule
<waveform> (typically either used when the thing is "not really an error" or if it's something you really don't want to be caught, even by "except Exception:", like SystemExit)
<teward> waveform: The Puns!  :P
<rbasak> waveform, nacc: in this case, MockError sounds more like a BaseException thing to me.
<rbasak> It's not really an error. It's an injected "what if an exception falls all the way through to the test" thing.
<teward> rbasak: that's what Exception is for then.
<teward> BaseException for all intents and purposes is the same as Exception in that BaseException has a superclass of Exception
<waveform> erm, other way around :)
<teward> you're right my apologies
<teward> regardless, they do much of the same thing
<rbasak> Perhaps it should be called MockException
<rbasak> Derived from BaseException
<rbasak> As it's not that we're even simulating an error.
<rbasak> We're simulating something that flies through all exception handlers.
<waveform> teward, indeed - but I could see rbasak's case here that really this ought to derive from BaseException as it's meant to test what happens when something falls through everything (as SystemExit is intended to, hence why it derives from BaseException rather than Exception)
<waveform> https://docs.python.org/3/library/exceptions.html#exception-hierarchy
<teward> *true*
<rbasak> I'm sort of surprised that this isn't already a pattern handled by the mock module's documentation
<teward> in either case it should inherit from *either* BaseException or Exception rather than RuntimeError (because of false-positive captures/)
<teward> nacc: rbasak makes a good point for BaseException.  While I don't use it, Exception basically inherits BaseException, so you could use BaseException if you want.
<teward> it's interesting that *warnings* are considered exceptions too heh
<teward> but that's a different discussion :P
<waveform> yeah - and they can  be raised as such depending on the configuration of the warnings sub-system, but typically they're suppressed
<waveform> (but yes, definitely a different discussion!)
<teward> waveform: normally I consider "Exception" as the "default superclass" for my custom exceptions, but it would depend on the specific cases in the program whether you inherit BaseException or Exception
<teward> and if we're throwing a MockError we *probably* want that to be caught in a generic Exception capture.
<teward> in which case you'd have Exception as the superclass
<waveform> absolutely - if BaseException is used, one should generally "make the  case for it" (if only to one's self, but still)
<teward> rbasak: do we want to treat Mock exceptions as globally-breaking Exceptions?
<teward> or do you want them treated as 'Raised but ignored' exceptions
<teward> if it's the former, then Exception should be the superclass; if the latter, then BaseException should be the superclass.
<teward> ^ TL;DR for the discussion that waveform and I were just having
<teward> nacc: ^ as well
<rbasak> I'm not really trying to define a general mock exception class. Just one for this particular test case.
<rbasak> We want to make sure that a close() method gets called when stuff fails.
<teward> ack
<rbasak> So we need to simulate a failure and make sure that the failure ripples all the way back up to the test.
<nacc> ok, i've derived from Exception and will force push, rbasak --- you can do wht you want with it now :)
<nacc> (if you're ok with force push)
<rbasak> Force push is ifine
<rbasak> Though I've convinced myself that BaseException is right now.
<rbasak> But I don't care enough to make you change it or change it myself or anything.
<rbasak> It'll be fine either way in practice.
<nacc> done
<nacc> right
<teward> fun fact, they'll be caught either way by the default error interceptors in Python
<teward> which explains why Exception is the user-defined-error inheritance suggestion in the docs :P
<teward> either way, it won't be caught as a RuntimeError now :0
<teward> :) *
<nacc> rbasak: i think i covered all your cases
<nacc> rbasak: how is your importer run going?
<rbasak> It's still stuck. I was working on making the snap build work.
<nacc> rbasak: ack
<nacc> rbasak: and by stuck, you just mean working on the large packages
<rbasak> I have a branch for it now. Just need to clean it up and file the MP. Probably tomorrow.
<rbasak> Yeah
<nacc> rbasak: does your branch do more than people.c.c/~racb ? (or the team or whatever)
<rbasak> My intention: get that MP landed, stick it in edge (or beta), update the snap on the importer host, rerun the importer with a correct max-age argument.
<rbasak> That should take up the new blacklist.
<nacc> rbasak: yeah that seems reasonable
<rbasak> nacc: https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+ref/snap-vendoring-updates - will rebase.
<rbasak> (for squashing)
<nacc> rbasak: and i assume you've made sure the snap builds?
<nacc> and passes self-test, i mean
<rbasak> nacc: nearly. It failed ont he last iteration. I have a successful build and will check it tomorrow.
<nacc> rbasak: ok
<dpb1> ahasenack: I'm looking back for the previous ones in ubuntu-release
<dpb1> ahasenack: I'm not sure
<dpb1> ahasenack: looks like this
<dpb1> Starting main-titmouse
<dpb1> lmao
<dpb1> Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
<dpb1> ^
<dpb1> ahasenack: and, looks like it was the last one of the sequence
<ahasenack> that's from yesterday
<dpb1> of course, but that is what it will look like when it's done
<ahasenack> desktop is here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/
<dpb1> yes
<ahasenack> it doesn't have an entry for today yet
<ahasenack> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426) was already announced
<ahasenack> there may be some lag
<ahasenack> ah, showed up
<dpb1> ahasenack: it's the launchpad really-really-published state
<ahasenack> partially
<ahasenack> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/20180426/ just metadata for now
<dpb1> you just need to find the green gear somewhere
<dpb1> ahasenack: I'm trying out the "alternate" server image
<RoyK> the new installer sucks
<dpb1> I quite like it.
<RoyK> dpb1: did you try to install on raid/lvm/fde?
<teward> wait there's a new installer on the server images?  *really*?
<sarnold> I think there's three installers -- debian-installer, ubiquity, subiquity
<sdeziel> RoyK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#New_since_17.10-2 says that for those use cases, the old installer is needed
<blackflow> sarnold: four if you count debootstrap (which technically is one) :)
<sarnold> blackflow: oh right :D
<RoyK> sdeziel: I know and that's a major flaw
<RoyK> sdeziel: making a new installer just for it to be userfriendly or so, for a server installation, doesn't make sense
<RoyK> sdeziel: the whole point of having different distro versions for desktop and server should be focus on what's needed - a "userfriendly" installer for server that doesn't allow you to do what's been there the last 10+ years, isn't friendly
<sdeziel> RoyK: yeah, in our case, that means we won't use subiquity until it reaches feature parity with the alternate installer
<dpb1> RoyK: well, if you want a serious discussion...
<dpb1> RoyK: the underpinnings do support these things, and it's next up on the list to impliment, I suggest you check back at 18.10 on it.
<sarnold> I think I even heard rumours it's intended to be supported by 18.04.1.
<RoyK> sdeziel: do they really allow new "features" in an LTS? it's frozen
<dpb1> it's built on curtin (the backend of maas), which supports all these things already, so it's *just* ui.  (joking on the *just*)
<sdeziel> RoyK: I was hoping for 20.04 :)
<RoyK> let's say 24.04
<ahasenack> RoyK: what exactly is your point, if you still have the raid/lvm/fde options available in the other installer?
<ahasenack> or just a critiscism about the new installer (which is fine)
<ahasenack> (misspelled that probably)
<RoyK> ahasenack: the problem is that a server installer that is so dumb you feel like installing windows 95 shouldn't be used on a server distro
<ahasenack> RoyK: which one is that, the new or old one?
<RoyK> the old one's fine
<RoyK> the new one is shiny and "userfriendly", but doesn't give you much to choose from
<ahasenack> that wasn't really the goal of the new one, not the main one at least
<ahasenack> it's an attempt at unification
<ahasenack> it uses the same installer that maas (maas.io) uses, and maas knows how to tweak almost all of its knobs already
<RoyK> that doesn't matter when it can't work like the old one
<ahasenack> it's getting there
<RoyK> "getting there" for an LTS release?
<ahasenack> maas can already drive it to create partitions, raids, btrfs, bcache
<ahasenack> bonding
<sarnold> ahasenack: zfs root? :D
<ahasenack> no, it didn't reach feature parity for the lts
<ahasenack> that's why the old installer is still there
<ahasenack> sarnold: maybe, I hear things :)
<RoyK> then perhaps the old installer should be the default for now?
<ahasenack> so, the point it that the tech, the actual installer under the hood, can already do all that
<ahasenack> the "frontend", if you will, not yet
<ahasenack> RoyK: that's a matter of choice indeed, it could have been that way (new one be alternate, old one be default)
<ahasenack> but the choice was made
<sdeziel> supporting multiple installers is suboptimal, is this a temporary situation until subiquity gains feature parity?
<RoyK> defaulting on an installer that can't do the old installer's job is quite far from optimal
<RoyK> it's just crap
<ahasenack> I can just describe how things are, sorry
<nacc> sdeziel: yeah, i think so (long-term)
<sdeziel> nacc: good cause more choices adds dimensions to the testing matrix :)
<nacc> sdeziel: right
<nacc> sdeziel: i say that unofficially though :)
<axisys> having trouble with apt-get .. need some help
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/2FNKS5B.txt
<nacc> axisys: those don't appear to be ubuntu packages?
<sdeziel> axisys: looks like you have held packages and you also seem to use a mix of packages for precise and trusty
<nacc> axisys: as in those versions are not ubuntu package versions
<axisys> lsb_release -a says Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<axisys> no not sure how precise is in there..
<nacc> axisys: that doesn't tell us what repos you are using
<nacc> apt-cache policy libpython2.7-stdlib
<axisys> that was a PPA .. since I could get the latest python and it was failing
<nacc> axisys: right ppa is not supported here
<nacc> (or by ubuntu generally)
<nacc> contact the ppa owner, axisys
<axisys> I can remove it and then show the error again.. it was erroring out and PPA was added few mins ago.. let me remove that
<axisys> nacc: wait.. I am not trying to get support for the PPA .. removing it .. give me 5 sec
<dpb1> well, glad to see that we had a serious discussion
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/2EM32AC.txt
<sdeziel> using a PPA is like peeling the "warranty void sticker" :)
<axisys> ok.. PPA is out
<axisys> so I suppose run ``apt-get -f install'' ?
<nacc> axisys: you needed to use ppa-purge
<axisys> nacc: that won't work .. until apt-get is fixed
<nacc> or use dpkg
<axisys> I do not have the ppa-purge deb
<sarnold> try apt-get install libpython2.7-minimal=2.7.6-8ubuntu0.4 libpython2.7-stdlib=2.7.6-8ubuntu0.4
<dpb1> Also, just to clear up language.  there is no default.  both installers are offered and supported for 18.04.  I had that misunderstanding a while back and it helped me to clear it up.
<axisys> sarnold: that installed
<sarnold> axisys: alright see if apt is happier now
<axisys> sarnold: yep.. pretty happy now
<axisys> I got here when I was trying to install latest ansible with python
<nacc> axisys: 'latest' from ubuntu?
<axisys> nacc: with pip
<nacc> axisys: ok, so that fails or something?
<axisys> let me paste it
<axisys> yes
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/20N5HYR
<nacc> axisys: that's not the ubuntu python
<nacc> err not ubuntu pip
<nacc>  /usr/local/...
<axisys> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py
<axisys> 3rd line
<nacc> axisys: the bug is in your local pip
<nacc> axisys: the backtrace, i mean
<axisys> installing python-pip pkg
<axisys> installed python-pip and next error http://dpaste.com/2KMZY13
<nacc> axisys: you might also need python-contextlib?
<axisys> python-contextlib2 is already the newest version.
<nacc> axisys: this is trusty
<nacc> ?
<axisys> yes
<nacc> axisys: trying to reproduce, sorry
<nacc> axisys: contextlib imports fine by default in trusty
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/3R05TZ1.txt
<nacc> axisys: what is that?
<axisys> OK. I am trying to install python-pip again
<nacc> axisys: your python installation appears to be a bit fubar
<nacc> axisys: you can try and resolve it for apt manually
<axisys> ok back to pip
<axisys> ImportError: No module named contextlib
<nacc> axisys: same backtrace?
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/29WA6JJ.txt
<nacc> axisys: can you run `python -c import contextlib` ?
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/2SA051G
<axisys> syntax error
<axisys> # python -m contextlib
<axisys> /usr/bin/python: No module named contextlib
<sarnold> add quotes around the "import contextlib"
<axisys> python -c "import contextlib" gives same result
<nacc> it works fine by default in trusty
<nacc> axisys: fyi
<axisys> # python --version
<axisys> Python 2.7.6
<axisys> I think this server is sick.. :-)
<nacc> that's the correct trusty version
<nacc> i'm testing in a lxd
<axisys> when everything will be container all these will be just moot point..
<nacc> axisys: `dpkg -S contextlib` ?
<nacc> it should be from libpython2.7-stdlib
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/2XBMM11.txt
<nacc> axisys: apt-cache policy libpython2.7-stdlib
<axisys> 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.4
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/191G44R.txt
<nacc> axisys: it seems misinstalled, as there should be a /usr/lib/python2.7/contextlib.py
<nacc> i would try reinstalling it, if that file does not exist
<axisys> libpython2.7-stdlib is already the newest version.
<nacc> right, but it's not correclty installed
<nacc> afaict
<nacc> do you have the above file?
<axisys> ok reinstalled
<axisys> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4424 Nov 23 16:53 /usr/lib/python2.7/contextlib.py
<nacc> try your commandn ow
<axisys> pip install --upgrade pip worked this time.. no idea what convoluted path I took
<nacc> axisys: your ppa i think busted things ... and then it didn't fix properly
<dpb1> sforshee: thanks for the testing reports
<teward> ... now if only the download server would actually speed up, maybe I could test-run this in VMware, on my KVM VPSes, etc.  :P
<teward> (it'll run in VMware, no idea if it'll sanely run on KVM'd VPSes heheh)
<dpb1> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<dpb1> 18.04 ^
<teward> dpb1: i know.  it's downloading now.  But running at an abysmally slow rate.
<dpb1> teward: torrent
<teward> ... and I have a gig uplink so...
<teward> dpb1: DHT activity == blacklist on my hyper-secure network :p
<dpb1> teward: VPN
<dpb1> :)
<teward> my fault, but otherwise would be a "good to go" option.  That said, as soon as my local ISO mirror finishes its zsync I *should* be good to go :)
<teward> (it's where I keep the Ubuntu ISOs, and its currently downloading Lubuntu, MATE, and Server ISOs)
<teward> dpb1: waiting for my local mirror to finish its zsyncs should be satisfactory.  (NOte that Server, MATE, and Lubuntu are the priority order currently...)(
<sarnold> I forgot to poke a hole through my nat for torrent.. I just went from ~14 peers to ~35 peers
<sarnold> I think it's still going at about 2% of my actual bandwidth though. I had hoped fixing that would open the floodgates...
<teward> sarnold: NAT is evil that way, isn't it :P
<sarnold> yeah :/
<teward> sarnold: except when it's supposed to be closed and locked down, *then* it's not evil, it's doing its job.
<teward> :P
<sarnold> teward: I have to admi a certain amount of "security blanket" feeling to NAT, indeed :)
<dpb1> teward: but, just for anyone else.  really, the torrents came down in like seconds. :)
 * dpb1 is continuing to seed
<teward> dpb1: indeed.  'Course, the Server ISO just finished its ZSync so :)
<dpb1> nice
<teward> um, this may be a problem
<teward> nevermind, it's my typing that failed.
<sarnold> :)
#ubuntu-server 2018-04-27
<teward> the ability to import SSH keys from Launchpad is a nice touch though.  Hopefully this installs without issue on this VPS :p
<h31_> Hello. https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads BitTorrent link for 18.04 Server is incorrect. Please fix it.
<teward> um... you're kind of right
<teward> for a minute i thought i was misreading the links but then i noticed you were right...
<teward> sarnold: do you know who I need to poke for that :p
<sarnold> teward: that's an excellent question. let me flail around a bit wildly.
<teward> sarnold: being in multiple places at once and getting a ping in a pretty specific channel helps too
<sarnold> *nod* :) your choice was better, it seems, hehe
<teward> sarnold: indeed.
<teward> h31_: we've prodded people who will prod the people who can fix it, no ETA on a fix, use http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso.torrent in the interim.
<sarnold> thanks h31_ :D
<h31_> Ok, I'm already seeding the torrent :)
<sarnold> hah, nice
<teward> i'd seed it if i weren't a security nutjob :P
<teward> torrents are... a security nightmare at times
<teward> :P
<h31> teward: Why do you think that there's issues with torrents and security?
<teward> not really *torrents* themselves, but having to open the NAT rules to permit inbound connections as sarnold just had to do :P
<h31> Don't heard any news about vulnerable torrent clients
<h31> Except Transmission with trojans included. But it's not about network security, essentially :)
<teward> any port opened is a security risk, in theory.
<h31> Your IRC client makes one of the external ports open
<h31> And some types of NAT allow to access those port from all the internet.
<h31> *this
<teward> IRC client opens up a high number ephemeral port that in a stateful firewall setup will only permit traffic related to the established outgoing traffic, and deny other "NEW" inbound requests
<teward> and to be honest keep in midn I've been in the IT SEcurity sector for some time, and the most *insane* people will make the arguments about 'any open port'
<teward> and while I know what you're *trying* to say, it's not in the realm of what you *intended* to do to dispell/disprove my statement.  (so ultimately with *me* this is an argument that is going to be forever lost; as such I'm going to go mess with the 18.04 install that doesn't want to complete in a VM)
<dpb1> teward: I'm doing 276KB/s up right now, I like that. :)
<dpb1> to ~30 people
<teward> remind me how I'd add secondary network interfaces (or equivalent of ens3:1 :2 :3 etc.) for additional IP addresses?
<h31> teward: I don't planned to argue with you. Just wanted to hear your opinion.
<teward> h31: i'm in the hardcore side of "Open ports are opened in a stateful manner, which is what NAT does, it doens't let new unwanted connections in while the other port is open, regardless of running service opened in an ephemeral type of setup.
 * teward is still not well-versed in netplan >.<
<sarnold> teward: ip addr add
<sarnold> ohhhh netplan..
<teward> sarnold: except if you need multiple gateways, and remember netplan's the default
<teward> i need it persistent :P
<teward> so short of disabling netplan... which is an option...
<teward> ... remind me how I tell netplan to go away, again?  :P
<sarnold> teward: here we are https://netplan.io/examples#multiple-addresses-on-an-interface
<dpb1> teward: for netplan?
<dpb1> sarnold++
<dpb1> man, feels good to have that example written
<dpb1> :)
<sarnold> dpb1: was that you? :D
<dpb1> team win
<dpb1> :)
<sarnold> *someone* had to write these things for "how do handle ___ case", so I'm glad they made it to a website before 18.04 release :D
<dpb1> yup, indeed
<sarnold> it would have been easy enough to let em languish once the tool was written
<teward> sarnold: but not what I need, because I, in essence, need to replicate something like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZXFdWt3ZpH/  (which is the /etc/network/interfaces way)
<teward> so if *netplan* doesn't have this option (because different IP addresses with completely different gateways), then I'll have to go back to the old-school way
<dpb1> Interface aliases (e.g. eth0:0) are not supported.
<teward> and in reality, if netplan wants parity to the ifupdown method then it *should* offer a method here...
<teward> dpb1: then I have no choice but to drop netplan, because of the way that this VPS system is.
<sarnold> dpb1: but adding two IPs with two different 'gateways' on a single nic ought to be supported... I just don't spot any examples of that here :/
<teward> sarnold: which therein lies the question of "How to do this" to get similar functionality if not exact feature parity
<teward> with ifupdow
<teward> n
<teward> gah i can't type today >.<
<dpb1> teward: see this FAQ: https://netplan.io/faq#how-to-go-back-to-ifupdown
<teward> i already have the method to go back to ifupdown
<teward> i'm hoping to *not* have to yank netplan out and find a netplan solution
<dpb1> teward: especially the bit about filing a bug request
<teward> hence the original question
<teward> ah
<teward> um...
<teward> dpb1: do they ahve docs on filing a Netplan bug?
<teward> automagical methods don't work :P
<teward> (nevermind found it)
<dpb1> yay
<dpb1> :)
<dpb1> teward: sarnold, ya, I'm not sure about multiple addresses from different subnets on a single interface.  perhaps cyphermox knows.
<sarnold> dpb1: it *kindof* looks like that'd be handled via the routes mapping ..
<teward> well i'm adding a bug on it to state that either documentation or functionality doesn't exist.
<teward> and then it can be attacked from either front.
<sarnold> it appears it can take "from", "to" and "via"
<dpb1> sarnold: ya, I think I'd try that.  I'd have to play with it in a container/vm, and I have no steam for it tonight. :)
<sarnold> *nod* I knwo the feeling
<teward> h31: the incorrect link to the Server torrent has been fixed according to people upstream from here.
<teward> dpb1: sarnold: I'll fiddle with it on my own, probably in an LXD container this weekend.  either i'll find a solution, or the netplan team will find one and provide either documentation or confirmation the feature needs developed.
<h31> teward: Yes, it's working now
<teward> but for now, I'll settle for food.
<teward> *goes to eat food*
<dpb1> :)
<runelind_q> you guys getting a lot of netplan questions today? :)
<teward> I haven't seen many today.  I have them though :P
<runelind_q> I'm like "oh no, not _another_ way of configuring networking", but it is not that bad once you get used to the YAML formatting/spacing
<teward> dpb1: sarnold: on this VPS, at least, I'mma kick it back to ifupdown because that config "works" for this VPS
<sarnold> runelind_q: no, I don't think 18.04's been out long enough for people to find it yet :)
<teward> sarnold: 17.10 people had netplan too though :p
<teward> so
<sarnold> yeah, but loads of folks stick to ltses
<runelind_q> yeh, but at least on the server side I think people are mostly sticking with LTS
<dpb1> runelind_q: there is a #netplan channel, if you have a deep question
<teward> sarnold: YOU MEAN LIKE ME?  :P
<teward> oops, caps
<runelind_q> and the desktop peeps have GUI
<sarnold> teward: YES! :D
<runelind_q> dpb1: I don't have any questions, I was just imagining a lot of people might
<dpb1> runelind_q: but yes, it's a new thing, replace a 20 year old thing, bound to be niggly bits. :)
<teward> I assume that if I yank out systemd-resolved then I have to edit resolv.conf by hand...
<teward> right?
 * sarnold stands by to pick up pieces
<dpb1> yes, that sounds quite complex
<runelind_q> wonder how long it will be before 18.04 LXD images are available on the official repo (I think it has been on the image server for a while)
<runelind_q> don't know that it would be all that different from 16.04 though
<axisys> something happend while I was trying to fix earlier today.. sudo does not work
<axisys> $ sudo -s
<axisys> sudo: PAM authentication error: Module is unknown
<axisys> any suggestion where to look?
<axisys> it is trusty
<teward> axisys: did you make any changes to PAM or your underlying authentication librarires?
<axisys> I can become root with su -
<teward> sarnold: dpb1: so, I have a hatred of resolved because it doesn't work with my VPN assigned DNS nameservers properly
<teward> and I can't get rid of it in 18.04 apparently on server
<axisys> I did lot of apt-update, apt-get autoremove, apt-get install pkg..
<sarnold> teward: hrm ;/ I'm surprised it doesn't work by now, it's not exactly new ..
<teward> well, it's being an irritant right now
<teward> and of course v6 is being a pain when I try and lock it down...
<teward> *goes and does a drastic thing, setting up a local DNS recursive resolver*
<teward> (I'd rather work with a bind9 instance for this server than fight resolved for v6 resolving)
<sarnold> bind9 when there's powerdns and unbound to choose frmo?
<teward> sarnold: because I have a working secure setup for it.
<sarnold> ah. alright. can't argue too much work "working"
<teward> *points at his own 16.04 laptop running a 'last resort' local resolver via bind9*
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/3CY34B7.txt
<axisys> any pam module missing ^ ?
<axisys> or pkg rather
<teward> sarnold: i'm kinda glad this VPS has a VNC emergency connection... I've fubar'd the networking twice already xD
<sarnold> axisys: check auth logs to find out *which* pam module it is complaining about?
<axisys> only ref is showing pam_unix
<sarnold> huh. you're not the first one to have a pam_unix bug recently. but .. your machine was *really* unhappy.
<axisys> pam_ldap
<sarnold> what's debsums -ac libpam-modules  look like?
<teward> oh, FUN.  sarnold: systemd-resolved doesn't like non-netplan I think
<axisys> I don't have that install.. but i do see it is complaining about pam_ldap.. not pam_unix
<teward> or i botched networking again
<teward> at least, not with v6 resolving
<sarnold> axisys: you're gonna be pretty unhappy without libpam-modules installed
<axisys> that was it
<axisys> libpam-ldap
<axisys> sarnold: thank you!
<dpb1> teward: what kind of VPN
<dpb1> openvpn?
<teward> dpb1: this one's not a VPN
<teward> this one's basic v6
<teward> and systemd-resolved *not* returning me results
<teward> I know that v6 is 'permitted' and works because I can make v6 HTTP requests, but the DNS portion fails
<teward> dpb1: any idea why system services like curl can't resolve v6 lookups or get any lookup results at all, while a direct systemd-resolved *can*?
<teward> it's like 127.0.0.53:53 isn't responding to DNS requests from local
<teward> and doesn't reply to `dig` inquiries either, which is highly abnormal
<dpb1> hm
<dpb1> teward: no... but other people in here will
<dpb1> but likely everyone is tired out from today. :)
<teward> hmm, well at this rate I'm going to have no choice but to kill resolved...
<teward> since it's not responding to DNS requests for most applications
<teward> i wonder if removing netplan from the equation is the problem
<teward> yeah so something about resolved's stub resolver doens't like to behave.  I'll just edit /etc/network/interfaces directly for now.
<twb> What's UbuntuESM ?  It's mentioned in a trusty-updates change to unattended-upgrades
<twb> I found https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg5186543.html and tried browsing to esm.ubuntu.com, but it wants a password
<twb> Aha, https://www.ubuntu.com/support/esm
<sarnold> https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/ubuntu-advantage/service-description
<sarnold> oh that's a better url :D
<RoyK> twb: better just upgrade to something more recent ;)
<twb> dude I still have customers sitting on lucid because they won't pay for an upgrade
<Checkmate> Hello
<Checkmate> i have big problem
<Checkmate> Warning: Unknown: open(/var/lib/php/sessions/sess_2frkklvllkgt00bbh52j4trmn2, O_RDWR) failed: No space left on device (28) in Unknown on line 0
<Checkmate> i cannot access to mysql or phpmyadmin
<Checkmate> df -h https://pastebin.com/raw/7aixrp3v
<twb> ploop is a VM virtual filesystem, no?
<Checkmate> yes
<twb> So maybe the underlying storage is full
<Checkmate> twb but i can see 599G free
<twb> Checkmate: that's only what the guest sees, right?
<twb> Checkmate: maybe the host OS has overcommitted
<Checkmate> no i have full access
<Checkmate> df -h dont lie
<twb> Checkmate: the filesystem is ext4?
<Checkmate> twb i'm not sure
<twb> Check with "blkid /dev/ploop17418p1"
<Checkmate> twb nothing printed on result
<twb> Do you have access to the host OS?
<Checkmate> yes
<twb> Check df on the host OS
<twb> Also check any per-container limits
<twb> 1008GB is suspiciously close to 1024GB i.e. 1TiB, so I'm guessing you have an artificial limit somewhere that df doesn't know about
<twb> "df doesn't lie" is not a safe assumption in all cases
<Checkmate> twb i think is a problem allocated with mysql
<Checkmate> because this problem happen only when i'm trying to use mysqldump
<twb> how are you running mysqldump?
<twb> Maybe if mysqldump runs out of space halfway, it removes the file it was writing to
<Checkmate> twb is mysqldump have limits ?
<twb> so your filesystem was 100% full when mysqldump ran out of space, then it deleted it's 599GB incomplete file
<Checkmate> twb mysqldump have limits ?
<twb> I don't know about mysql, sorry
<twb> ask #mysql about that
<Checkmate> ok
<twb> I typically do something like this:   pgdumpall | xz -v >/var/backup/postgres/backup_"$(date +%d)".sql.xz
<mjoseph> re-asking here from #ubuntu, as this is more server related -- Does anyone know how to get netplan working with SR-IOV VFs?  it seems to delete all existing VFs when netplan apply is run
<twb> Checkmate: if you're running that by hand it'll give you progress output so you can easily see if the output size lines up with the too-much-space
<RoyK> twb: pg_dump -F c $dbname > $dbname.dump # ;)
<RoyK> twb: then just write a wrapper that lists databases and dump each of them
<twb> RoyK: meh
<RoyK> twb: I have one handy if you need it ;)
<twb> -r--r----- 1 root postgres 1.2M Apr 27 02:00 pg_dumpall.Fri.sql.xz
<twb> :-)
<twb> I did have a wrapper before; I threw it away because it wasn't worth maintaining for that system
<RoyK> my point was using -F c to allow restores of separate tables in a database, and separating databases in a wrapper to ease restoring them instead of everything, or separating the sql file manually
<Checkmate> twb all is fine i have free space
<RoyK> and -F c uses gzip, so albeit lower compression than xz, it's ok
<blackflow> zfs snapshot -r /zdata/postgresql@Fri    ftw  :)
<blackflow> s/\/zdata/zdata/
<RattleBattle79> what happend to mdadm raid setup in Subiquity?
<tomreyn> RattleBattle79: i dont think it's supported, yet.
<RattleBattle79> tomreyn: OK. I thinkt it's weird to use Subiquity as default, then. But maybe "noone" is really using mdam? At least for enterprise
<tomreyn> RattleBattle79: i have not verified that it is the default, but if so, that seems wrong to me, too.
<blackflow> which program is used to share HW info in Bionic? Does it exist for server installations / upgrades?
<RattleBattle79> tomreyn: It is the default for Ubuntu 18.04 server
<RattleBattle79> luckily the netinstall i not using Subiquity, so that's an alternative
<RattleBattle79> is not*
<RoyK> RattleBattle79: I've been ranting about this for a while
<RattleBattle79> RoyK: Yeah I really don't get it. Maybe I'm blind, but I really don't see the big deal about Subiquity and what justifies a premature release.
<RoyK> don't ask me
<RoyK> I first tried 18.04 a week or two ago, the beta, and complained here about the lack of support for raid/lvm, and apparently it also lacks support for recognising those if already setup
<RoyK> and encryption, and a few more things
<RattleBattle79> If they decided to ship it with 18.10, I would've supported it, but this is an LTS for... sake
<rbasak> ahasenack: o/
<ahasenack> hello rbasak
<rbasak> ahasenack: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/344705 for me please? Though I can work around, it's currently blocking my easiest path to fix the importer.
<ahasenack> ok, let me check
<ahasenack> rbasak: approved
<rbasak> Thanks!
<thresh> hello.  no i386 for servers anymore, right?
<ahasenack> right
<ahasenack> nor desktop I think
<thresh> sweet.  one less architecture to target!
<teward> so, an interesting dilemma I'm running into.  I've got a 18.04 VPS but because I only have one NIC, I can't use Netplan because it's undocumented how to have multiple public IP addresses with completely different gateways set up in Netplan.  As such, I had to revert ot the old-school 'ifupdown' method to properly get the IPs set up and working.  Now, systemd-resolved's 'stub' at 127.0.0.53:53 is not responding to DNS lookup requests, and all
<teward> DNS is broken, unless I remove the /etc/resolv.conf symlink and replace it with an old-style resolv.conf declaring the nameservers I want to use.
<teward> anyone got any ideas why systemd-resolved is busted this way?
<cyphermox> teward: networkd has no idea what your nameservers are
<cyphermox> teward: you'd want to say, add them to /etc/systemd/networkd.conf in DNS=
<cyphermox> or better, back to netplan, add your multiple addresses, and add your own default gateways using routes:
<ahasenack> what is the scenario? One nic with multiple ips?
<ahasenack> I'd like to see this final netplan file when it's working
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I can quickly put together an example
 * dpb1 would love that
 * cyphermox tests in a VM
<cyphermox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z2KvM66rbp/
<cyphermox> teward: ahasenack:
<rbasak> nacc: I'm going to bring beta up to current edge and put the importer host onto beta.
<ahasenack> teward: does that work?
<teward> ahasenack: one nic with multiple public IPs each on their own gateway.  VPSes are not fun
<teward> i'll have to check, I've got an issue at work I had to fix first
<teward> cyphermox: I... think that'll work.  Let me do some tests.
<cyphermox> fwiw, this path in general is frought with danger, routing on different gateway means traffic might be going places it doesn't expect -- it's highly dependent on the network in general being configured to allow this
<cyphermox> ie. you send traffic from one IP to the gateway of another subnet, since they're all directly connected that's allowed, but the behavior is unspecified
<cyphermox> teward: if you had 'ip rule' commands in your ifupdown config, you'll need more things in the netplan yaml (the equivalent is entries under 'routing-policy')
<dpb1> cyphermox: here is what he posted yesterday... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZXFdWt3ZpH/
<cyphermox> right, well that should just work
<Epx998> Anyone familiar with isc-dhcp-server?
 * cyphermox hides in a corner
<tomreyn> when even some of the more experienced ubuntu sysadmins run into issues with something as crucial as the central network configuration, it's good to have its developer around.
<cyphermox> Epx998: what do you want to know? we can probably find someone who knows
<teward> cyphermox: nah I didn't have any ip command calls, it was more the 'routing' component that I had to worry about.  Not to mention I have some pretty chaotic evil firewall rules and IP bindings on the services that'll be on this box to restrict traffic flow.
<teward> the core problem was getting netplan to work properly.  And it's more crazy that when I had this set up without netplan, I added into resolved.conf the Google DNS servers to use.  And it *still* doesn't respond on its stub handler.
<teward> the only thing I need to backup on this server right now is a set of SSL certs and keys, then I'll just 'blow it away' and start over.
<teward> since this VPS is only a day old and doesn't have that much data on it
<teward> i have a meeting in 10 minutes, so if I don't get to it now, I'll get to it later, and let you know how it went.
<The_Sorce> Hi! I'm looking to do a fresh install of 18.04, but apparently the server install is graphical nowadays? This is fine, but I require some "advanced features" such as LVM, RAID, vlans during the installation phase.
<The_Sorce> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads talks about an "Alternative Ubuntu Server installer" for precisely this purpose, and offers a link to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/, where there is no alternate installer... So, is the documentation wrong or is the alternate installer iso missing? :D
<tomreyn> The_Sorce: i think the ubuntu-18.04-server-... images there are the alternative ones you're looking for.
<nacc> rbasak: any reason not to put stable there too?
<nacc> rbasak: or wait til release?
<tomreyn> The_Sorce: actually i may be wrong on this
<The_Sorce> tomreyn: Actually, that makes sense. Just noticed that the official release iso is named ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso, so I suppose -server is indeed the alternate installer despite the naming. I'll check it out.
<tomreyn> The_Sorce: okay then i was right ;)
<The_Sorce> Sure, and no problem if you were wrong. Then I'll be back. ;)
<cyphermox> yeah, if you see -live-, then it's the new installer, which does not yet have LVM, RAID, etc.
<cyphermox> the ones on cdimage under releases should be the good old non-live debian-installer based images
<tomreyn> there si also http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/bionic/ - but it looks like the bionic files there are not those of the release, yet (based on both the timestamps and the html page saying "beta")
<The_Sorce> It makes more sense looking at the folder for 17.10, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/17.10/release/, where there are both -live-server and -server. For 18.04 -live-server is not found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/.
<tomreyn> the *live* ones are hosted at http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<The_Sorce> Apparently. Well this helps a lot, thanks guys! Happy to be able to throw out 16.04 and do some clean reinstalls, perfect weekend project. :)
<teward> cyphermox: in the netplan config file, i can make comments with # right?  (Not sure, hence asking)
<cyphermox> yup, it's fine
<teward> cool, I'd like to be able to ID which IP is which (one is DDoS-protected, the other isn't heh)
<teward> cyphermox: your example worked fine.  Now I just have to set up IP bindings for the services, and have some fun with the firewall.
<teward> but that's not a netplan thing.
<teward> cyphermox: can this example be added to the netplan site/documentation?
<teward> (which would close https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1767227 which I filed about this specific issue, I had a feeling the functionality existed, but documentation/examples didn't...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767227 in netplan "No solution for 'multiple IPv4s with different gateways'" [Undecided,New]
<teward> shush bot.
<nacc> rbasak: since you are presumably mid-review still, I'll hold off on rebasing the importer test MP? but we'll need to rebase before landing to ensure CI
<nacc> rbasak: I rebased the cleanup branch already
<rbasak> nacc: ack.
<rbasak> nacc: did you say you were going to post a replacement cleanup branch that uses the close method stuff?
<nacc> rbasak: already done
<nacc> rbasak: that's the rebased branch
<rbasak> Ah, thanks
<nacc> rbasak: np, let me know; given that I am testing the git_repository changes separately, if you'd rather i just drop the unit tests for the importer I can do that
<axisys> ifup em4 says ... RTNETLINK answers: File exists \n Failed to bring up em4.
<axisys> but ifdown em4 says ..
<axisys> ifdown: interface em4 not configured
<axisys> I do not understand
<axisys> trusty
<axisys> ifquery -l shows em4 in the list
<axisys> hmm.. # ls /run/network
<axisys> ifstate  ifup.em1  ifup.em2  ifup.em3  ifup.lo
<axisys> no em4 ..
<axisys> any idea what is going on?
<ahasenack> I've seen that happenning when I chaged /etc/network/interfaces between ifup/down commands
<dpb1> was in midstream of typing just that
<axisys> I did not
<axisys> em4 is up .. but up ip route did not work for those under .. that I why I was trying to simulate the ifup
<axisys> trying to see why ip route did not run
<dpb1> ip link shows em4?
<axisys> ifquery em4 shows all those ip routes.. so for "some reason" they did not run when rebooted.. this server is not in production yet
<axisys> what is the command to restart the network? service networking restart says stop: Job failed while stopping
<mtl> ifup and ifdown?
<axisys> mtl: ifdown -a does not take em4 donw
<axisys> down*
<axisys> all the others are down
<runelind_q> interesting, landscape-client appears to be a bit broken when setting up registration in an 18.04 container
<runelind_q> I get to the end of the configuration/registration step when it barfs
<runelind_q> 'ascii' codec can't encode character '\u201c' in position 193: ordinal not in range(128)
<sarnold> "LEFT DOUBLE QUOTATION MARK"
<sarnold> does that sound familiar runelind_q?
<runelind_q> oh, maybe
<runelind_q> I probably pasted something wrong ;p
<runelind_q> my bad - you may go about your business
<sarnold> runelind_q: it might still be worth a bug report -- python stack dumps aren't the politest error reports :)
<ahasenack> +1
<irwiss> are the language-pack-en and the ...-base packages necessary on a console-only server if i want only english / C.utf8 "locale" support?
<sarnold> I've never tried removing them but I expect nearly everything includes reasonable messages in that case
<sarnold> it's strictly possible for messages to be looked up by an *id* and thus not have any messages if you don't have language packs installed, but I can't recall ever seeing any code that does this.
<dpb1> runelind_q: yes please on the bug report, if you file let me know please
<irwiss> guess i'll try it out then :)
<sarnold> irwiss: please do report back how it goes :D
<Edgan> Anyone know when the 18.04 amis are likely to come out?
<sarnold> rcj: ^^ is this you?
<dpb1> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ --
<dpb1> they are there
<Odd_Bloke> Edgan: Yep, they are already out. :)
<sarnold> huhn, they aren't listed on http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<sarnold> (the url I had in my firefox history :)
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, that one uses different metadata that is slower to update.
<Odd_Bloke> Let me chase that up.
<sarnold> thanks Odd_Bloke
<sarnold> rcj: unping :D
<dpb1> sarnold: oh
<dpb1> didn't know about that one
<sarnold> I guess it just goes to show the importance of being specific :)
<dpb1> sarnold: I know the ones I linked are good at least, I launched one last night. :)
<sarnold> woot
<Edgan> dpb1: Odd_Bloke: I looked at that earlier and they weren't. Awesome!
<Odd_Bloke> Edgan: Note the difference between /locator/ and /locator/ec2/.
<Odd_Bloke> Regardless, both are now up to date. :)
<sarnold> yay
<Neo4> Hi
<Neo4> I'm going to leanr vim, from what get started?
<Neo4> I know common commands and use it, but I want more deep to learn it
<TJ-> Neo4: :help within vim itself is very useful
<Neo4> TJ-: would be good something apps like solo on keyboard
<Neo4> exists vimtutor
<thresh> Neo4, https://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Vim seems a good start
<Neo4> or do you think I need to try all day use only vim when I will edit code on php?
<Neo4> then after sufferin a few day you will know vim
<blackflow> more like weeks or months. but yes, dive into it.
<Neo4> but vim not useful it doesn't have pannel where plaed all files like sublime
<blackflow> there are plugins.
<Neo4> I know :e. command it's file explorer
<Neo4> in vim not exists tabs and file panel
<blackflow> surely there's a plugin for that.
<Neo4> I ask in #vim now
<Neo4> continue here, there mortal silence
<Neo4> use vimtutor and try edit more files in vim instead sublime, I think it's help
<Neo4> new a few commands
<Neo4> gg - go to top
<Neo4> G - go to buttom
<Neo4> set number  - set number
<Neo4> etc
<Neo4> I know many
<Neo4> how to search, press / and then n for continue
<Neo4> dd - delete line
<Neo4> x - delete symbol
<Neo4> w! file name - write in new file
<blackflow> Neo4: search for "vim cheatsheet" on google. Use that and simply dive into editing. After some time, you will gain muscle memory and won't need to look up the cheatsheet.
<blackflow> I'm sure it's otherwise kinda offtopic here.
<Neo4> CTR + Z go out from vim than we can return back type 'fg'
<Neo4> blackflow: I would use it like regular editor if there were tabs and panel, It might be I need google how to add tabs and panels to vim
<Neo4> php project has many files and I cant always close and open close and open by one
<blackflow> you can open multiple files at once.   see  :sp and :vsp
<blackflow> and I'm sure there are plugins for tabs and whatnots.
<blackflow> Learning vim bindings has huge benefits. Nowadays I rarely use vim directly, I use PyCharm IDE with vim bindings.
<blackflow> otherwise I can't imagine editing text without them.
<jaimehrubiks_> The only way to learn vim is to force yourself not to give up, and don't switch to other sw. Just for every barrier find a solution on Google and note it down
<Neo4> jaimehrubiks_: ok, I'll try :)
<jaimehrubiks_> I use my config files and have a system to autodownload them on any server, but it is also worth learning "the basics" first, using default configuration
<jaimehrubiks_> As blackflow suggested, moving around text is the most awesome thing, at least for me. Nowadays I tend to use plain vim for little changes and Ides or spacemacs with vim keybindigs for other stuff, but plain vim is a must learn
<Neo4> try to move in vim using ssh, type there :e. you will see real filemanager and can easy navigate on files
<Neo4> I've read in book that it is possible run files over ssh on remote computer using real text editor, I forgot how it called, seems like x ssh
<Neo4> is it really we can connect to remote computer nad run those files in (for example ) sublime or gedit?
<jaimehrubiks_> You can do it in several ways. Use remote vim via ssh. Use scp method which is supported in vim. Mount remote file system. And some others. I don't really have good experience editing remote files. I prefer editing with remote vim. Or edit locally and send after save with a command
<Neo4> jaimehrubiks_: yes, connect using filezila
<Neo4> yesterday I tried to connect my laptop and desktop , there in both ubuntu and install sumba
<Neo4> samba is use for windows share folder
<Neo4> I did connection using ssh, simple ssh user@ip
<Neo4> it is right way to connect two linux computer?
<Neo4> it looks so easy, much easier than was connect two windows computers
<Neo4> put connection in filezilla and can easy copy files
<Neo4> ssh doesnt work if doesn't install openssh.server
<Neo4> ubuntu doesn't have it by default, for did coonection I installed ssh
<Neo4> jaimehrubiks_: see http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1524861959.png
<Neo4> what does it means?
<Neo4> passed, it's not what I thought
<Neo4> I guessed it means if there install gedit we can use it as well as other grafical applications
<Neo4> we don't have to use vi if we use ssh -x
<sarnold> you can use both! ssh -X gvim ...   :D
<jaimehrubiks_> Neo4, you should use ssh keys, so much secure, fun and faster than passwords
<Neo4> sarnold: I will use vim, it's just for to know about this possibility
<Neo4> jaimehrubiks_: right :)
<jaimehrubiks_> Ubuntu server does have ssh by default I guess. You can select to enable it during install if I recall well
<irwiss> sarnold: nothing seems to have crashed or burning yet after removing the language-pack, though i'm running a very small subset of software on this server, not much beyond sshd/tmux/git/docker/mc/ssmtp and a bunch of even smaller utilities
<sarnold> irwiss: nice! :D
<sarnold> irwiss: how much disk space did that save?
<irwiss> not much i think, a few megabytes ^^ just wanted as few packages marked installed manually and those 2 stuck out
<sarnold> heh, oh well, I guess that shouldn't be a *real* surprise ..
<sarnold> thanks irwiss :)
<sdeziel> irwiss: I ditched ssmtp for msmtp-mta and if you do TLS, you should consider doing the same as ssmtp doesn't do authentication checks
<sarnold> ew
<lauren> hi folks! what options do y'all know of for continuous bandwidth usage monitoring per process per host (or per host class), for use in billing by io? I'd like to find something that allows monitoring per host-class, ie internet vs local net or etc.
<irwiss> sdeziel: huh apparently ssmtp isn't maintained anymore as well... i'll check msmtp, thanks!
<sarnold> lauren: I haven't used anything myself, but I know many tools interoperate with netflow format
<sarnold> irwiss: I've been using msmtp for ~six years without complaint :) easiest MTA setup I've ever had
<lauren> sarnold: where would I find some of those? what would I have to search for?
<sdeziel> irwiss: indeed. My only grip with msmtp is how passwords are stored in the config file (see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=883349)\
<ubottu> Debian bug 883349 in msmtp "/etc/msmtprc should not be world readable" [Normal,Open]
<sarnold> lauren: it depends where / how you want to do the accounting .. apt-cache search netflow finds a bunch of tools, some intended for on-host use, some for on-router use
<lauren> ah nice
<sarnold> netflow's not the only tool around but I know there's entire ecosystems around it :) hehe
<sarnold> sdeziel: hrm, not sure I love that patch :/ ... normally most tools aren't written robustly enough to be setgid
<sarnold> sdeziel: if a user config file asks to log to something writable by group mail, what happens?
<sdeziel> sarnold: hrm, very good point
<sdeziel> sarnold: I'm culprit of proposing the same patch to sSMTP (was accepted and included in Ubuntu long ago)
<sarnold> ha :)
<sarnold> oh man. ssmtp's still in bionic. sigh :)
<sdeziel> sarnold: it's not a very good counter-argument but I also proposed an Apparmor profile in https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=883354 which should prevent such writes
<ubottu> Debian bug 883354 in msmtp "Apparmor profile for msmtp" [Wishlist,Open]
<sarnold> sdeziel: <3
<sarnold> sdeziel: I thought I had an apparmor profile for mine. I apparently don't :/
 * sarnold proceeds to steal
<sdeziel> sarnold: re msmtp's setgid, how about making this only when installing msmtp-mta which provides sendmail?
<sdeziel> I think the mail group should only have write access to /var/mail by default
<sdeziel> would probably be easier to make a new dedicated group I guess
<sdeziel> s/easier/safer/
<sarnold> a dedicated group would definitely be safer
<sarnold> sdeziel: thanks for the apparmor profile :)
<sdeziel> sarnold: I will happily integrate any changes you feel necessary to it and feed them to the Debian bug ;)
<sarnold> it'll be fun to find out what's changed since then :)
<sarnold> I added 'm' to the executable
<sarnold> before finding out that's needed
<sdeziel> hmm, not needed here on 16.04
<sdeziel> sarnold: I added the "m", let me know when you are done testing so that I can incorporate more diff
<sarnold> sdeziel: 9f834ec18defc369d73ccf9e87a2790bfa05bf46 changed when the kernel checks privileges .. so 'm' is required in 16.10 and newer
<sdeziel> yeah, I vaguely remember it being kernel dependant
<sdeziel> so you guessed that I only run 4.4 everywhere ;)
<sarnold> yup :)
<sarnold> as apparently I do too..
<sdeziel> I have quite a few profile to future proof then
<irwiss> thanks msmtp-mta seems to have replaced it nicely
<sdeziel> thanks for the patch review sarnold, have a nice weekend!
<sopparus> hello nginx-full doesnt seem to work with webdav on 18.04
<nacc> teward: --^ ?
<sopparus>  nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "dav_ext_methods"
#ubuntu-server 2018-04-28
<mtl> upgrading ubuntu 16.04 server to 18.04 was quite "painless"
<teward> sopparus: dav_ext_methods isn't a directive - http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_dav_module.html
<teward> sopparus: i think you meant dav_methods ?
<teward> can you provide an example configuration you're testing with? (I don't have any webdav examples lying around at the moment)
<teward> sopparus: the dav_ext_methods directive is part of third-party code
<teward> so i'd need an example config to test with
<teward> sopparus: nginx-full works fine in 18.04, but only if you use the version in the repositories.  Verify you have the proper version with `apt-cache policy nginx-full` and `nginx -v` which in Bionic will say "nginx/1.14.0 (Ubuntu)"
<teward> i just pulled a webdav example from the web and it works and runs without that error.  *Only* if you use nginx-full or nginx-extras, though, it's not in nginx-core
<teward> (and apt-get install nginx will install nginx-core by default)
<teward> (E: NOREPRO)
<sopparus> teward, its from an external package
<sopparus> teward, in ubuntu 16 it was this https://github.com/arut/nginx-dav-ext-module
<sopparus> ill post config
<sopparus> teward, https://pastebin.ca/4019228
<sopparus> teward, the same config works on freebsd with nginx 1.14 and that webdav module
<sopparus> and ofcourse it worked on 16.04 :)
<sopparus> teward, solved it. include /etc/nginx/modules-enabled/*.conf; was added
<sopparus> i mean, had to be added
<sopparus> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=851784
<ubottu> Debian bug 851784 in libnginx-mod-http-dav-ext "libnginx-mod-http-dav-ext: unknown directive "dav_ext_methods"" [Normal,Open]
<nostrora> Hi everybody, i'm looking for advice about my new Ubuntu LTS server. I'm setting up a home server to host NextCloud. i have intel C3758 + 16GB ddr4 + 2*4TB ZFS . Do i need swap ?
<OpenTokix> nostrora: yes
<OpenTokix> nostrora: but it does not have to be very big
<Meerkat> Is the server install UI for 18.04 suppose to be different than earlier releases?
<rbasak> Yes
<rbasak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Server_installer
<Meerkat> I see. Good thing the server installer with RAID, VLAN, and reusing existing partitions still exist. Thanks!
<RoyK> Meerkat: the new installer sucks - shouldn't have been released in this state
<Meerkat> I went with the iso that uses debian-installer. I do love that installer.
<Meerkat> https://help.ubuntu.com/18.04/serverguide/apparmor.html.en#apparmor-usage This page says there is a bug. But the link points to a bug that has been marked as duplicate. And the bug it is a duplicate of is fixed.
<albech> Worst part of a new LTS is that my stupid Xen Server probably wont support it :(
<ChmEarl> albech, worst part of bionic as a xen VM is the initrd.img defaults to 40MB
<ChmEarl> ^^ causes a boot failure in some situations
<albech> We've been debating for a long time now to switch away from Citrix XenServer due to their changes in licenses since 7.3. It's just a huge undertaking to rebuild everything. About 250 VMs :(
<teward> sopparus: then i need to give you two tidbits of advice:
<teward> (1) We don't provide support for third part packages
<teward> (2) if the packge is 'third party', then I can't vouch for anything.  Base 18.04 with nginx-full from the repos (or my PPA) "works" out of the box
<SuperLag> Mad props to the Ubuntu Server devs. 16.04 -> 18.04 has been the smoothest upgrade I've done to date.
<sopparus> teward its part of nginx full
<sopparus> but ok
<teward> sopparus: what's unclear is if you're using `nginx-full` from the repos, and if this was an 'upgrade'
<teward> because like all other bits of apt, sometimes things don't get installed if existing directories exist
<teward> you say "from an external package" which means it's not from the repos
<teward> and at that point you run into the problem of "third party packages" which are beyond the ability for us to determine the 'behavior' of
<teward> we know how the nginx packages in the repository will work.  throw in 'external packages' and we can't predict behavior :P
<teward> i know it's part of nginx-full, I'm the Ubuntu package maintainer for nginx alongside the server team
<teward> but if you use *external* packages that aren't in the repos, we can't predict the behavior.
<teward> 'tis what i meant in my tidbits earlier
<rbasak> RoyK: could you be more specific please, so that the developers involved can make it better?
<webchat146> Just installed Ubuntu 18.04 on a standalone server. I noticed that is using netplan and systemd-networkd for network configuraiton now, which I really like. However, I am a bit confused that /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml also says that cloud init will overwrite the file.
<webchat146> Did I do something wrong during installation or is cloud init getting installed by default? Does it make sense in a single server environment?
<teward> webchat146: cloud-init is how the server was 'started' if you used the live server disk and not the alternate images.
<teward> i have a server running that for just under 2 days now with multiple reboots because I kept fiddling with the configs at the virtual level; cloud-init hasn't overwritten the configs.
<webchat146> teward: hm I see. Yeah I also noticed that my network config does not get overwritten. But I rather like to either make use of cloud-init and let it handle network, or get rid of it (or disable the networking part) and use netplan
<webchat146> teward: But I don't know cloud-init really, before just blowing it away I rather would like to understand if it is useful to embrace it in a single server environment....
<madLyfe> possible to take Ubuntu Server 16.04.4 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.13.0-38-generic x86_64) instance and upgrade it to Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS
<madLyfe> ?
<Meerkat> yea. sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Meerkat> actually, do-release-upgrade is the command I think
<madLyfe> "Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release. Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July."
<tomreyn> madLyfe: well quoted.
<madLyfe> so i should wait till then?
<tomreyn> the depends on you. you could also do an unsupported upgrade now
<tomreyn> but for any production server you most definitely want to wait until the upgrade path is tested
<madLyfe> 'sudo do-release-upgrade' is the command though?
<tomreyn> yes, but you'd need to add -d since it's not supported, yet
<madLyfe> -d = do?
<tomreyn> i wont spend the time answering this if you can just do a quick --help
<madLyfe> --help: command not found
<irwiss> -d = hold my beer
<madLyfe> i like to live dangerously.
<Meerkat> looks like 18.04 server doesn't blank the screen. Good stuff!
<Meerkat> I was restarting apache and this came up: "Authenticating as: test,,, (test)" Why the commas? Username has no commas in it.
<tomreyn> we don't know your apache httpd (? or some other apache project, one of the dozens they have?) configuration nor the users who can authenticate against your system, so that's difficult to answer.
<Meerkat> Fresh install of 18.04. I only just installed apache and I enabled mod_speling. Then I was restarting apache.
<Meerkat> mod_speling is a module for apache enabled with "a2enmod mod_speling"
<Meerkat> The command "systemctl restart apache" returned that string. Do I check its source code or does systemctl call code from other packages? Like apache in this case?
<dpb1> mad "-d" Lyfe.  -d for dangerous
<dpb1> :)
<madLyfe> 'System upgrade is complete.'
<madLyfe> 'Welcome to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-20-generic x86_64)'
<madLyfe> got the error when running my application:
<madLyfe> ./xmr-stak: error while loading shared libraries: libmicrohttpd.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<madLyfe> tried to do 'sudo apt install libmicrohttpd-dev'
<madLyfe> 'libmicrohttpd-dev is already the newest version (0.9.59-1).
<madLyfe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.'
<tomreyn> why -dev? it's looking for an .so
<tomreyn> unless you meant to build it?
<madLyfe> not sure those are the build instructions for the application. so i figured id just go back and try to install it again since it couldnt find it.
<madLyfe> do i need to recompile the application or can i just add the lib back in?
<TJ-> madLyfe: 18.04 has libmicrohttpd12: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmicrohttpd.so.12 not .10
<webchat146> FYI I wrote a short post about the Ubuntu Server installer topic: https://blog.printk.io/2018/04/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-server-installer-differences/
<RoyK> rbasak: it's documented, they have acknoledged the probleem, they haven't fixed it
<madLyfe> TJ-: how do i get .10 so my application can function?
<TJ-> madLyfe: Other way around generally; rebuild the application so it links to the installed library, or else do some customisation using LD_LIBRARY_PATH and a private copy of the .10 library
<madLyfe> are the make options set somewhere in the file to just run the rebuild again?
<madLyfe> like, whatever make build options i designated from the prior build?
<madLyfe> looks like that was the case
<madLyfe> the make build options must have been stored from the previous build
#ubuntu-server 2018-04-29
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hey guys I have a 24GB VM running Ubuntu and despite the filesystem reporting being 5.8GB used, it shows I only have 750MB free space - I was told it's /lost+found but not sure how to empty that out. I don't need to restore the data or anything.
<AirstrikeIvanov> wasn't sure if it is safe to just delete the folder or something simple
<AirstrikeIvanov> what is the most lightweight gui for ubuntu server when installing one on top of a base command line install?
<AirstrikeIvanov> was trying LXDE but this install on my VM is just totally borked and think it's "destroy vm" time lol
<Vicnorfski> anybody online?
<casoe84dk> I have a question Does anyone know how to get ubuntu 18.04 back to using dns from dhcp lease instead of systemd
<casoe84dk> I have a question Does anyone know how to get ubuntu 18.04 back to using dns from dhcp lease instead of systemd
<ice9> when i run "lxc list", it doesn't display any output and the terminal prompt becomes idle
<rbasak> RoyK: which problem? Do you have a link please?
<RoyK> rbasak: the one about the new installer not supporting raid/lvm/fde/iscsi etc
<rbasak> RoyK: I see. Thanks.
<madLyfe> when you ssh in to server 18 you get a system information readout. is there a way to call that print out again? maybe watch it?
<RoyK> madLyfe: there's a lot of software for monitoring things, from munin to zabbix to old nagios/icinga to - well - who knows
 * RoyK uses munin and zabbix
<madLyfe> well ive just been using watch sensors
<madLyfe> but when you log in, now you get a quick little readout.
<teward> madLyfe: if you're using that for monitoring current system uses I would not trust it
<teward> I'd much sooner trust the various outputs of various commands, or zabbix/munin/nagios to report proper values
<teward> especially if you want somewhat realtime tracking
<RoyK> usually there's a lot more that should be monitored - what happens with a bad drive, or a dead fan, or a full drive or something filling up your network or …
<madLyfe> sensors is ok?
<RoyK> lmsensors covers 10% of what should be monitored
<teward> or less
<RoyK> or perhaps less - usually, the issues you see, are on the operating system level
 * RoyK started using netsaint around 1999 and switched to nagios when it was released and has ditched that stuff for munin/zabbix later
<madLyfe> my servers are just dual processor SM boards that mine XMR
<RoyK> well, if you want to monitor a system, don't just look at the hardware  -  most of the issues are in software
<teward> ^ this
<RoyK> lmsensors won't show you the cpu use - it won't show you memory pressure, swap usage, SMART data from the disks etc
<madLyfe> it gave me temp/fan speed/and watts though.
<teward> that's only enough to get the basic info about your fans and temp gagues.  the other things you *Really* need to focus on are swap usage, SMART data from disks, memory usage/queues/pressure, etc.
<teward> and to be frank that little 'system info' readout is basically pulling data from what other commands go and check anyways
<RoyK> madLyfe: there are plugins for temp/fan etc for the mentioned software solutions. If there aren't, it's trivial to write them yourself, and *ding*, a fancy webui with automatic email alerts if something goes wrong
<RoyK> madLyfe: [Zabbix] PROBLEM: Server imploded due to lack of monitoring - please call
<madLyfe> for munin and zabbix
<RoyK> munin is very simple to setup
<RoyK> just try it
<RoyK> zabbix is a bit harder, but far better in terms of scalability and what it can monitor
<RoyK> apt install munin
<RoyK> and it just works - and then just add whatever plugin you need
<specialtr4> TESTING TESTING
<specialtr4> TESTING TESTING TESTING TESTING
<tomreyn> specialtr4: please test elsewhere
<specialtr4> I am maintenance
<specialtr4> You cannot talk here right now
<specialtr4> This channel is under maintenance
<specialtr4> Sorry for the inconvenience.
<tomreyn> !ot | specialtr4
<ubottu> specialtr4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<specialtr4> I know the rules. Thank you very much.
<specialtr4> I am maintenance
<specialtr4> This channel is not open right now
<specialtr4> I am sorry, but you cannot talk here right now
<specialtr4> I have a job to do
<serminet> Special are you here?
<specialtr4> sure am
<serminet> We do the usual, right?
<specialtr4> yes. We are just doing a basic maintenance run here
<specialtr4> That is all they requested.
<serminet> Ok the
<serminet> then
<serminet> Lets get this show on the road
<serminet> Any problems yet?
<specialtr4> not much
<specialtr4> but I barely started lol
<specialtr4> How was the movie last night?
<serminet> Not as good as I expected
<specialtr4> oh, thats a shame
<specialtr4> TESTING TESTING
<specialtr4> MAINTENANCE UNDERWAY
<specialtr4> In 20 minutes, we should go on break.
<serminet> I agree
<serminet> my stomach is growling
<serminet> Sorry
<specialtr4> NO WORRIES
<tomreyn> that was slightly weird
<blackflow> that's an understatement :)
<hggdh> tomreyn: he has been trolling many #u channels with this testing and pretending to be a Canonical person
<gunix> do you think keepalived would be easier to configure with ansible or with k8s ?
<tomreyn> i see
<madLyfe> RoyK: there needs to be 2 servers for munin?
<madLyfe> im confused
<blackflow> madLyfe: nope
<RoyK> madLyfe: no, just one, munin server, which is cron-based, and munin-node, which is the client, running at whatever you want to monitor
<RoyK> madLyfe: munin is a nice start to monitoring - zabbix is in my opinion better, but it takes a bit more to setup
<madLyfe> heh im not even sure what to do with it.
<RoyK> madLyfe: just install it and try
<madLyfe> the install was easy
<danrik> is /etc/fstab still a go-to way for mounting samba shares? or is systemd preferred nowadays given that network dependency can be specified and such?
<danrik> something more flexible  - that reconnects if network was down or something
#ubuntu-server 2019-04-22
<set_> What are some reasons why my website would only show on my network and not be live on the WWW?
<tomreyn> firewall, port forwarding, routing, public domain name, authoritative DNS records, public ip addresses.
<set_> Dang.
<set_> I used port forwarding.
<set_> I have a cname and an A record.
<set_> Is port forwarding incorrect for a server or should I have used dynamic DHCP?
<set_> I am using apache2, Ubuntu Server, and a couple files for security (https).
<tomreyn> set_: it's a bit difficult to tell without further information on your network architecture and on how users are supposed to access.
<tomreyn> is this an organozation environment, a home user setup, do you have a static ip address (or multiple)?
<set_> Oh.
<set_> I am using this server as a home server for website traffic.
<set_> I have one IP Address for my machine (for now). I do not think it is a static ip address yet.
<tomreyn> set_: then you probably have a home router, which you need to configure to do port forwarding for tcp port 80 and 443. and you'll need to use "dyndns" (offered by multiple companies, some offers are free, such as https://afraid.org)  to make your website constantly reachable from the internet.
<tomreyn> this is more complicated than i have time to explain now. you will need to look this up more, something like "how to host ubuntu webserver from home"
<set_> Okay.
<set_> Thank you for your support.
<AvidWolf43> hey everyone
<AvidWolf43> I am having a hell of a time trying to get landscape to work with azure using landscape quickstart. Can anyone assist?
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: this is not a "no", but note that IRC is usually just volunteer support, and today is a national holiday in many christianity influenced countries
<AvidWolf43> thanks tomreyn I'm aware its volunteer support, I chime in and help when I can. I am also aware yesterday was easter in my part of the world, and that some businesses are closed today observing the holy holiday, just wanted to see if anyone who is not religiously observant and has any exp dealing with landscape is available to chime in
<teward> well are you trying to get landscape server working or landscape client?
<teward> server is hard, client is easy :p
<AvidWolf43> server :(
<AvidWolf43> i can access it locally with links browser
<AvidWolf43> I think its more an azure dns redirect issue
<teward> sounds about right, or their default firewalls
<teward> if you can't access it from the outside it's either DNS or firewall usually
<AvidWolf43> i can access via ip addr externally if I append /account/standalone/standalone-settings
<AvidWolf43> actually scratch that
<AvidWolf43> i can access via ip addr externally if I /append new-standalone-user
<AvidWolf43> if I try to navigate to standalone-settings, thats when I get a redirect to a long azure internal dns
<AvidWolf43> and i created a new network resource group for this allowing 80, 443 so it should be ok
#ubuntu-server 2019-04-23
<lordievader> Good morning
<rbasak> Has anyone successfully done a merge with git-ubuntu following the rename of deconstruct to split?
<ahasenack> I haven't yet
<ahasenack> just started on a branch yesterday, but not a merge
<AvidWolf433> morning, can anyone help me? I am trying to install landscape server on azure and when i do hostname -f it gives me [hostname].internalazurednsname.cloudapp.net
<AvidWolf433> this causes an issue because when landscape is installed I believe it generates a cert based on hostname -f and then subsequent pages after initial user creation redirect internally causing connection refused
<fcserr> When should someone start thinking about upgrading a Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS server?
<tomreyn> fcserr: you're joking, right?
<OerHeks> fcserr, between today and 30th april
<fcserr> sounds good
<tomreyn> surely before april 25th, i'd say
<OerHeks> so, if you have not investigated the changes, systemd and so on, start now
<fcserr> thank you
<OerHeks> :)
<huehner> Hello, moving question from #ubuntu here: Why do Canonical created hvm/ssd 18.04 AWS ami's still use MBR/legacy style partition table and not GPT
<huehner> context: avoid ugly extra work with user wants to grow disk-volume beyond 2TB limit
<Odd_Bloke> fcserr: If you don't get upgraded in time, you may want to know about https://www.ubuntu.com/esm
<tomreyn> huehner: i don't know the answer to your question, but you could just add more storages, isn't it?
<mason> fcserr: Model your services on the new platform before doing an in-place upgrade.
<rbasak> huehner: can those instance types boot GPT?
<rbasak> I was under the impression AWS still needed grub-legacy-ec2 to boot.
<rbasak> huehner: but if you like, you could file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+filebug
<rbasak> You might get a Won't Fix answer, but hopefully that'd answer your original question.
<huehner> rbasak: aws style hvm boots like a pc (boot sector normal grub etc), those hvm type as default/recommended since a long time
<huehner> rbasak: but possible the your ami's should still keep working with their legacy paravirt type machines (then we might run into your problem (grub-legcy etc...)
<fcserr> thank you Odd_Bloke and mason
<huehner> rbasak: for info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1826007
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826007 in cloud-images "Change partition type from MBR to GPT for AWS AMI ?" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> huehner: thank you for filing that. I'm interested to see the response.
<huehner> rbasak: see note inside as i think grub-legacy-ec2 should not be needed at all anymore, but it is still present at least in bionic amis
<keithzg[m]> Hmm, is there some way to tell what shell a user will use other than the shell portion of the passwd entry?
<sarnold> they may put the shell they actually want to use in a ~/.bashrc or similar
#ubuntu-server 2019-04-24
<keithzg[m]> sarnold: Hmm, not that I can see. To be more specific, I'm trying to figure out what shell the user for `transmission-daemon` (which is "debian-transmission") uses; a script I'm trying to invoke fails if the shebang line just says `/bin/sh`, in a way that sure does seem like it's not bash!
<sarnold> keithzg[m]: hmm. if the shebang line is busted then glibc (GLIBC!!) will also call /bin/sh on the file directly. seriously. :/
<keithzg[m]> sarnold: Ah sorry to be clear it's indeed `#!/bin/sh`, I just meant it only specified /bin/sh rather than /bin/bash or such
<sarnold> oh okay. so now the problem is, are they using dash or ask or bash or pdksh or ... you pretty much have to figure out which package owns /bin/sh, which varies from distro to distro
<keithzg[m]> Well, the distro in question is one I think most of us here in this channel are quite familiar with ;)
<keithzg[m]> Specifically, 18.04
<lordievader> Good morning
 * zeph1ro waves @rbasak & @cpaelzer
<rbasak> o/
<Odd_Bloke> keithzg[m]: /bin/sh will be dash on Ubuntu.
<set_> How can I simplify my https://blah-blah.com domain to show when I type blah-blah.com or another form of that domain?
<set_> ...
<set_> For instance, it is like I have to type the https://blah-blah.com exactly or I receive errors (all sorts).
<Odd_Bloke> set_: Can you give an example of something that works as you're expecting, and something that doesn't work as you're expecting?
<set_> sure. I type blah-blah.com and nothing happens except for the browser stating no server found.
<set_> I type https://www.blah-blah.com and it works fine.
<Odd_Bloke> set_: I assume you aren't talking specifically about blah-blah.com?
<set_> For lazy typists, the https://www. is an extra bunch of efforts that might not be in their ideas.
<set_> Right.
<set_> I have a site.
<Odd_Bloke> OK, so that's going to make it harder to help you, but it sounds like you have a DNS problem.
<set_> Oh.
<set_> Okay.
<tomreyn> what you want there is either a HSTS header or the webserver listeining on the HTTP (80) port, sending a redirection to connection browsers
<Odd_Bloke> tomreyn: That's a different issue, I think.  This is about www.example.com vs example.com
<tomreyn> yes, but "I have to type the https://blah-blah.com exactly or I receive errors" sounded like the www. is just a side issue.
<set_> Okay. I have two files w/ an apache2 server in /etc/apache2/sites-available/.
<set_> One is *:80 and another w/ *:443.
<set_> I have my certs. w/ the 443 file in /sites-available.
<set_> I am reviewing my files now to look things over.
<Odd_Bloke> set_: What does `nslookup blah-blah.com` output?  (Is NXDOMAIN in the output?)
<set_> Please hold. I will check.
<set_> It shows a Server, Address, and states non-authoritative answer: *** Can't find blah-blah.com: No answer.
<set_> ...
<tomreyn> so Odd_Bloke guessed right
 * tomreyn bows
<set_> Ooh la la!
<tomreyn> set_: so who manages your domains' authoritative DNS?
<set_> Oh. I used Linode for it but it is usually google.
<tomreyn> well i don't need to know, but you'll need to have them add another record for just blah-blah.com pointing to your webserver's IP address
<set_> Oh. That sounds easy enough.
<set_> Off to test it.
<set_> !
<tomreyn> set_: and commonly you'll have the www record replaced by a cname pointing to blah-blah.com
<set_> That is what I did.
<set_> Let me check.
<tomreyn> see the output of    nslookup www.megaglest.org    vs    nslookup megaglest.org
<tomreyn> and compare to your domain
<set_> When you are right, you are right. That worked like a charm.
<tomreyn> www.megaglest.org is a CNAME to megaglest.org, which has an A record pointing to an IPv4 server address.
<set_> Okay.
<set_> So, in my .conf files, I should not use an alias?
<tomreyn> your conf file should have a serveralias with the www in it
<set_> Aw! Okay.
<tomreyn> and an ssl certificate covering both the plain domain and the www subdomain, too
<set_> Oh!
<set_> Okay. That is what I have not tried yet.
<set_> subdomain...This is what I did not want to call it b/c I was not sure.
<tomreyn> it's not the greatest term
<set_> It is one of those things, I guess.
<tomreyn> you can say 2ns level domain name (blah-blah.com, one dot in there seperating two words) vs 3rd level domain name (www.blah-blah.com, two dots in there seperating three words)
<tomreyn> *2nd
<set_> Oh. Okay.
<set_> I got it.
<tomreyn> the :80 virtualhost should only have a redirection to httpS in there
<set_> Oh.
<set_> I do not have that yet.
<set_> I will have to figure that one out.
<tomreyn> and, actually before that, you should decide whether you want to have website visitors end up on the www or the non www url.
<set_> Oh. I know nothing about that idea.
<set_> I just know...I want to set up an okay site for maybe looking for work.
<tomreyn> you don't want them to just reach one or the other and get your website there, one of those should redirect to the other, and the :80 virtualhost should redirecto to httpS on the domain you have chosen
<set_> Right.
<leftyfb> Can /etc/hosts be populated with your FQDN from DHCP? I can't seem to get it to do so. I'm running isc-dhcp-server and have the option domain-name "my.domain"; set properly and it gets used when writing to /etc/resolv.conf for search, but not /etc/hosts
<tomreyn> i think /etc/hosts is specifically meant to be static
<leftyfb> tomreyn: so then hostname -d will never work across multiple networks
<leftyfb> since the only way that works is to have /etc/hosts populated with your fqdn
<set_> I just got what I did. I was backwards on my server name and alias. Oops!
<tomreyn> leftyfb: hmm i'm not actually sure, i guess you're right
<leftyfb> boo
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I only ever ask the tough questions :)
<tomreyn> ;-)
<tomreyn> set_: well you can have blah-blah.com be a CNAME to www.blah-blah.com, but that's no longer common (thankfully) nowadays.
<set_> Oh.
<set_> Okay.
<set_> As you can tell, I am new in this field of Ubuntu_servers.
<set_> I just started from an nginx book i picked up. I am using apache2 instead. Yea boy!
<tomreyn> being new to things happens to the best of us at least once.
<set_> Right-o. I guess I need a good site for redirection. I should start looking.
<set_> I found some but not from ubuntu.com yet.
<tomreyn> personally i'd recommend startng with apache httpd then move to nginx
<tomreyn> nginx httpd that is
<set_> That is what i am doing. My commands in nginx did not work. I had to erase the entire set up.
<set_> Oh. httpd.
<set_> got it.
<tomreyn> because nginx tried to be all-the-services-you-might-ever-need-in-one-piece-of-software
<tomreyn> but most people really just want to use the webserver
 * teward saw nginx mentioned
<tomreyn> teward saw right
<teward> though i'm half-distracted at the moment (Eoan dev stuff)
<tomreyn> get fully distracted again
<tomreyn> back to work ;-P
<teward> tomreyn: WORK:BLOCKED (waitingOn: vorlon)
<tomreyn> oh useful
<set_> Thank you...
<teward> hence half-distracted :P
<tomreyn> set_: so if you have nginx questions, bring them up, since teward wants to be half entertained
<teward> or i'm just going to go yell at the Lubuntu folks again which is less than productive :P
<set_> Oh.
<teward> i'm also the nginx package maintainer(ish) here in Ubuntu :P
<set_> I will have to set things up again. I erased all my .conf files already.
<set_> Oh. Okay.
<set_> nice to meet you teward.
<set_> I am actually receiving two, separate sites for blah-blah.com and https://www.blah-blah.com.
<set_> Odd days.
<set_> dang it. brb.
<set_> Okay.
<set_> I am looking on httpd.apache2.com and I found a redirect directive.
<set_> I am getting close.
<set_> .com = .org
<set_> Oops.
<set_> Would I use two files for :80 and :443 or would I just use one w/ multiple VirtualHost directives?
<teward> you could do either, but if you're using Apache you may want to keep the http and https ones (80 and 443 respectively) as their own site directive files that you can activate/deactivate independently of each other
<set_> Okay.
<set_> Good idea.
<set_> Well, the redirect works now. This is good news.
<set_> Things seem much better when it works out.
<Nizumzen> sorry to ask an off-topic question but what is the best domain registrar these days? I've been using Namecheap for years but I'm wondering if there is a better one to transfer to?
<sarnold> I've been happy enough with gandi but namecheap comes up often in these discussions
<tumbleweed> cloudflare registrar these days, too
<teward> namecheap for SSL, Gandi for registration, but I"m biased because of the discounts I get on my costs thanks to Ubuntu Membership from a while ago xD
<teward> Cloudflare Registrar is there too though as an option
<teward> (but I haven't used them)
<teward> (though I use Cloudflare for DNS xD)
 * tomreyn likes inwx.com, joker.com, njalla.org
<tomreyn> and freenom.com if it has to be free.
<Nizumzen> thanks for the suggestions - I'll check them out
#ubuntu-server 2019-04-25
<JanC> I use Gandi too
<tomreyn> i disagree with some of the things which are illegal in france nowadays (they introduced some rather strict laws latey, some of which could result in censorship), so a company operating under french law is maybe not ideal if it's anything that might be considered to violate those laws. but surely this could be said about many countries nowadays.
<tomreyn> and this is now really off-topic, sorry, i won't carry on here.
<mason> I'm curious why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes only shows 18.04 supported to 2023.
<MarkMaglana> @mason
<MarkMaglana> @mason that's a total of 5 years, right?
<mason> MarkMaglana: Right. That's the issue.
<tomreyn> mason: ESM periods aren't listed there
<tomreyn> at least so far.
<mason> tomreyn: I didn't think the ten year announcement was only paid support - I could easily be confused.
<tomreyn> not only, it was 5 years free, 5 years paid.
<mason> tomreyn: Ah, alright. Alright. That is reasonable. I was confused.
<mason> Thank you.
<tomreyn> you're welcome, mason, i had to ask that same question a while ago.
<tomreyn> i mean i needed to, asking for clarification.
<mason> Yar, I parsed it that way.
<lordievader> Good morning
<afancy> hi, how to diagnosis why my server is very response. For example, it takes 7 second for "ls", e.g., root@sc15:~# time ls
<afancy> real	0m7.147s
<lordievader> afancy: Start with the load, how busy is the server?
<afancy> no
<afancy> not busy
<lordievader> Does `vmstat 1` show high percentage of io-wait (the 'wa' column)?
<lordievader> Or a high number under  the 'b' column.
<ricks_> Is it possible to use Ubuntu as a server to read/write raw XFS filesystems in a Windows host?
<ricks_> To clarify, Ubuntu in a VM to access filesystems only available in Linux
<Ool> who have the xfs partition, ubuntu isn't it ?
<TJ-> ricks_: if the XFS device can be presented to the VM guest by the hypervisor, Yes
<ricks_> TJ-, thank you
<sdeziel> cpaelzer: hi
<sdeziel> cpaelzer: I'd like to give you (?) a hand with LP: #1826238 but would like a little refresher on the best path to resolution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826238 in strongswan (Ubuntu) "apparmor doesn't allow to start with a non-root user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826238
<sdeziel> cpaelzer: should I propose the fix to Debian first or also work in parallel on a debdiff/merge proposal for  Ubuntu?
<cpaelzer> sdeziel: reading ...
<sdeziel> cpaelzer: the fix is trivial: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DSmRQbxqB3/
<cpaelzer> trivial but helpful
<sdeziel> yes, and setuid/setgid is a use case I depend on ;)
<cpaelzer> sdeziel: do you know if any of the other services are prone to need the same change?
<sdeziel> cpaelzer: do you mean the other AA profiles shipped by strongswan?
<cpaelzer> yes
<cpaelzer> like charon-systemd maybe?
<sdeziel> cpaelzer: I've included it in my patch (see paste)
<sdeziel> cpaelzer: that's based on theory as I didn't test with charon-systemd though
<cpaelzer> I was still at the content in the bug comment
<cpaelzer> yes seeing it int he paste
<cpaelzer> sdeziel: for Ubuntu the content of the bug is enough, I'd pick it up on the next merge but that will take a while (as I want Debian to merge a few things from us first, and that needs buster to release)
<cpaelzer> sdeziel: best from here (since you asked), file a quick bug in Debian so that they are aware and we can drop the Delta down the road. Throw me a debdiff if you want it fixed rather soon or wait for the Eoan merge
<sdeziel> the charon-systemd profile was copied wholesale from usr.lib.ipsec.charon and turned into complain mode while at it. So it seems legitimate to add the capability to both IMHO
<cpaelzer> yep
<cpaelzer> sdeziel: is the statement above the guidance that you looked for?
<sdeziel> cpaelzer: yes so here's what I'll do: open a bug in Debian, propose a Merge Request on salsa and reference the Debian bug in the Ubuntu one. Then I'll wait for you to ingest it whenever you see fit as my only concern is to have 20.04 fixed :)
<cpaelzer> works for me, thanks as always sdeziel
<sdeziel> cpaelzer: awesome, thank you
<cpaelzer> I'm subscribed to the bug now, so I should see when you add the references
<cpaelzer> and if I find a few spare minutes that seems to be an easy upload ...
#ubuntu-server 2019-04-26
<xibalba> anyone know how i could see if IPTables is causing this ?  IP 10.38.4.3 > 10.38.4.9: ICMP host 10.38.4.3 unreachable - admin prohibited filter,. I'm trying to SSH from 4.3 to 4.9
<xibalba> I can pign it no problem
<lordievader> Good morning
<teward> xibalba: short of digging in your rules on 4.3 and 4.9 not really, and we'd need to see the current ruleset to help you debug that
<teward> xibalba: however if the iptables rules on both boxes are *not* set up and are just running 'default' they wouldn't be blocking that
<xibalba> thanks teward , figured it out. had nothing to do w/iptables, i was barking up the wrong tree
<xibalba> it was firewall related just not on the iptables side
<teward> hehehe, good.  enjoy
<SlowJimmy> if i open up the internet in my iptables list is it still safe since i am on a gnu linux or will people stumble over my server and breach it?
<sarnold> it depends what services you run, how you configured them, etc. first things first, make sure you're using ssh key auth to log in, disable ssh passwords, then perform netstat audit of all listening services
<catbadger> hi. I'm trying to install mod_perl 1.31 on apache1... anyone know why it's looking for mod_perl_hooks.pm when it doesn't exist in the zip?
<tomreyn> catbadger: apache 1, as in apache httpd 1.x?
<tomreyn> if so, which ubuntu version are you running there?
<catbadger> tomreyn yes. ubuntu 18.04. I'm dockerizing a dumpsterfire legacy app to eventually modernize it
<tomreyn> catbadger: well i'm afraid you're on your own with running prehistoric apache httpd and mod_perl versions on ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> i guess i'd just accept the downtime and migrate it properly.
<catbadger> ok thanks anyway.
<SlowJimmy> sarnold highly appreciated thank you freind!
<sarnold> SlowJimmy: you're welcome :) have fun
<ahasenack> rbasak: around? Quick question about a bug
<ahasenack> rbasak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1697339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697339 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu Xenial) "rpc.gssd performs reverse DNS by default (regardless of -D flag)" [Undecided,New]
<ahasenack> rbasak: it's a bug in the code that -D behaves incorrectly
<ahasenack> but I just found out that there is no mechanism to actually pass that option (or any other) to rpc.gssd via the distro config files
<ahasenack> so I wonder if it's worth to fix the bug without fixing this other issue of having no nice way to pass the parameters
<ahasenack> I imagine people who really need to pass a parameter just override the systemd service via /etc/systemd/
<ahasenack> but there is nothing to set in /etc/default/<somefile> that will be carried over to the systemd service
<rbasak> ahasenack: if someone were to report to me that the default service can't pass paramaeters, I would probably advise that the user can override in /etc/systemd/system
<rbasak> ahasenack: given that, I'd say that if the daemon doesn't behave as documented with some parameter, then it is a valid bug and valid for SRU.
<rbasak> ahasenack: however, Importance: Low as I see you agree, as it's an obscure use case likely to affect very few users.
<ahasenack> rbasak: it's a patch-on-a-plate
<ahasenack> but once I found out that there is no way to pass the parameter to the daemon without using an override, I felt like that was another bug in its own
<rbasak> ahasenack: I don't think you need to tackle all the bugs :)
<rbasak> It can be worked around, too.
<rbasak> This one can't I think?
<ahasenack> it can't
<ahasenack> needs a code patch
<rbasak> I mean "another bug on its own"
<ahasenack> via an override, yes
<ahasenack> maybe
<ahasenack> you would have to override many things, as the wrapper in the middle doesn't know about GSSDARGS
<ahasenack> it's a mess, just like NFS
<ahasenack> # dpkg -L nfs-common|grep systemd.*service|wc -l
<ahasenack> 10
<ahasenack> in which world is that sane
<ahasenack> 10 services for a file server
<ahasenack> ftp works better, and also has kerberos auth, and can also have tls/ssl
<ahasenack> </rant>
<sarnold> ouch, "ftp works better"
<teward> > ftp works better
<teward> in what world is this statement NOT heresy?
<ahasenack> :)
<ahasenack> never had to reboot a server because of a stuck ftp server, that's true
 * teward classifies ahasenack as a heretic and sends ahasenack to the Gulag.
<ahasenack> nfs gets even clients stuck
<teward> :P
<teward> sftp > ftp
<sarnold> I thought -osoft was the default these days?
<ahasenack> I challenge someone to explain to me all thost 10+ services needed to run nfsv4
<ahasenack> and that wasn't even counting the kerberos servers
<teward> i mean, I hate NFS as much as the next guy too
<teward> but FTP?
<teward> you're LOOKING for self-torture at that point
 * ahasenack whispers dput
<teward> ahasenack: dput can be configured to SFTP.
<teward> :P
<ahasenack> I tried, it hangs
<sarnold> interesting; I think most of us on the security team moved to sftp a few years back
<sbeattie> ahasenack: err, wut?
<ahasenack> well, I didn't try *yesterday*, but some months ago
<ahasenack> and lp has many bugs about it. Some fix released, some expired
<sbeattie> ahasenack: been using it without issue for quite some time.
<sbeattie> obviously your mileage varies.
<ahasenack> obviously
<ahasenack> let's use nfs! :)
 * sbeattie weeps
<teward> sbeattie: including for straight upload.u.c uploads (such as for the repos)?
<sbeattie> hrm, probably not.
<sbeattie> I rarely if ever do that.
<sbeattie> but thousands of packages to ppas.
<ahasenack> it always hung with a ppa for me
<ahasenack> I wasn't uploading to the archive yet
<sbeattie> hrm, I do recall an issue a while ago where I think launchpad was having problems looking up public keys, but that was fixed relatively quickly.
<sbeattie> That said, ftp is simpler than nfs, if not better; my favorite house of cards was my backup "solution" for one host involved rsnapshot to an nfs mount over openvpn over usb wifi; it would hang on shutdown because the openvpn tunnel would get brought down before the nfs unmount.
<sarnold> yeah that sounds likely to fail when there's a strong breeze or the moon, mars, and jupiter all line up at once
<ahasenack> lining up is rare, nfs failing isn't :P
<nacc> i read that as "a strong breeze on the moon, mars and jupiter all line up at once"
<nacc> it was such an elegant visual
<sarnold> haha :)
<teward> lol
<nacc> and even less probable
<teward> the probability FTP falls to a very easy to execute vulnerability, though, is much higher than the probability of NFS failing.
<ahasenack> nfs is safe, you mean? :)
<sarnold> though I've got to be honest, if I hadto expose one of nfs or ftp to the great unwashed internet, I think I'd pick ftp. You can wrap that in apparmor, seccomp, rlimits, and cgroups. NFS runs right in the bloody kernel..
<ahasenack> you can't even run an nfs server in a container
<ahasenack> and it's not just one service you would be exposing
 * ahasenack points up at the wc -l output 
<A_D> I configured netplan to add a v6 to one of my interfaces, along with a gateway for it to use. It does not seem to correctly add routes for the gateway on the interface. The gateway is within the netmask set on the interface
<A_D> is there something I missed or is this possibly a known bug
<xedniv> anyone here with firewalld experience?
<mason> xedniv: It's generally better to just ask your question rather than ask to ask or survey.
<sarnold> A_D: how did you try to apply the new configuration? did you get any error messages or warnings in the logs or dmesg?
<mason> xedniv: I've got to take off, but if you ask your question later and I see it, and you're still here, I'll see if I can answer it.
<xedniv> mason, thanks buddy, im writing it now
<xedniv> so i have multiple zones, the host runs a kvm libvirtd instance, and i have two bridges for two vlans
<mason> xedniv: Oh, alright, if you ask it soon I'll stick around.
<xedniv> im seeing rejected packets for both, and i cant route from another host despite adding it tot he trusted/ACCEPT zone
<mason> xedniv: Is this on Ubuntu?
<xedniv> ex. FINAL_REJECT: IN=brvlan1001 OUT=brvlan1001 PHYSIN=bond0.1001 PHYSOUT=vnet0
<xedniv> yes
<xedniv> lts
<xedniv> ive managed iptables manually always but i decided to try firewalld (famous last words)
<mason> heh
<mason> Well. The wisdom of doing that aside, it ends up just generating iptables rules for you, and those can be examined. I hit a funny issue not long ago. Let me find the reference.
<mason> xedniv: Oh, hrm. Seems likely unrelated, but the issue I hit was https://access.redhat.com/solutions/3550201
<mason> xedniv: But it's worth seeing if it's something vaguely similar.
<mason> Sorry, I was expecting I'd be more helpful!
<sarnold> paywalled :(
<mason> Bah, is it?
<sarnold> yeah
<mason> sarnold: If you have a developer account, that'd work to get you into that.
<sarnold> oh? I thought it was Customers Only, hehe
<xedniv> mason, how can I add a dest port to a rich rule?
<sarnold> mason: heh, there's a Google+ logo at the bottom of https://access.redhat.com/subscription-value/ that can probably be yanked off :)
<xedniv> im puzzled though as the trusted zone should handle the host im connecting from and yet it gets rejected
<xedniv> sarnold, hey lol
<mason> xedniv: Well, you're bridging, and that ends up being "special"
<xedniv> paywalled!
<xedniv> lemme see
<xedniv> ouch
<mason> Hm, https://superuser.com/questions/990855/configure-firewalld-to-allow-bridged-virtual-machine-network-access seems very similar
<mason> Alright, got to go have my shot. \o/ I'll be back later.
<sarnold> see ya mason, thanks :)
<xedniv> see you man, thank you!
<xedniv> mason, i applied the fix, but now i cant firewall the bridge from the host
<xedniv> :(
#ubuntu-server 2019-04-27
<A_D> sarnold: sorry disappeared, I used netplan apply to apply it
<A_D> it correctly sets the IP
<A_D> and no errors I believe, but let me double check
<A_D> nope, is clear
<sarnold> A_D: what does ip route get report for various ipv6 addresses?
<A_D> one sec let me remove the route I added manually for it
<A_D> RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable
<A_D> for ip route get on  2c0f:fb50:4002:803::200e and 2604:a880:2:d0::1290:a001
<A_D> for reference `ip -6 route list` returns 2001:41d0:801:2000::17d3 dev ens3 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium and fe80::/64 dev ens3 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium, where my `gateway6` directive in the netplan config file is gateway6: "2001:41d0:0801:2000:0000:0000:0000:0001"
<A_D> I would expect there to be a default route to that gateway if my understanding is correct, and adding such a route manually allows v6 traffic to run normally
<sarnold> A_D: hrm. can you pastebin your netplan config? I'm seeing a handful of ways that it could be configured on https://netplan.io/examples and i'm curious which approach you've taken
<A_D> sarnold: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zxb55NKYV6/ I've heard rumours that this is a netplan bug, but I'm not sure
<sarnold> A_D: 801 vs 0801 .. I'd cry if that's related, but I have to ask .. is that related? :)
<A_D> I hope it isnt, one sec
<A_D> nope
<A_D> added the 0 to the gateway addr
<sarnold> well, okay. I'm glad that wasn't it, but that was my only remaining idea. heh.
<A_D> sorry, removed*
<A_D> and yeah
<A_D> I'm pretty lost on this one as well
<sarnold> A_D: please file a bug. this feels like it ought to work.
<A_D> oh well, Ill add an init script or similar to add the routes
<A_D> sarnold: report filed
<sarnold> A_D: thanks
<hydrian> Got an odd issue with 16.04.6. I've been using kvm for months with no problem after the initial setup. Not after a reboot, none of my guests can get link-layer connection to the local network. (DHCP isn't working)
<hydrian> I check to see if my kbeth bridge is up and it says it is active.
<hydrian> It is effecting all my VMs. (3 ubuntu servers 16.04 and 18.04 guest VMs)
<hydrian> KVM host is 16.04.6
<hydrian> long time no see lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje_> hydrian: yeah got dc :p
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: you might wanna idle a bit until USA wakes up, more volunteers will become active
<hydrian> Could not generate persistent MAC address for virbr0: No such file or directory
<hydrian> Maybe a culprit
<hydrian> no luck still...
<hydrian> Yea.. I'm not going to have that luxuary. I have 5 kids to take care in the morning (I'm USA too)
<Gerowen> Just wanted to let you guys know, if any of you are devs, that when I recently migrated my home server to Ubuntu Server 18.04, I had an issue with the smaller, "live" installer image for Server 18.04.  It installed, but then said "no bootable media found".  Using the larger, regular install image resulted in success, so there's something different about the live ISO that makes the bootloader not install properly on certain systems.  The motherboard
<Gerowen> is an older board that used to be in an HP tower I bought years ago and have just frankesteined into being a server.  Using an AMD Phenom II X6 processor with a SATA SSD for the system drive.  Motherboard specs are here: https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c02560084
<testpil0t> Hello. Is there any way to inject received v6 routes (via ra) into a specific routing table using netplan?
<testpil0t> I have a vlan device that receives routes via RA. But those should only be used for sourced based policy routing
<testpil0t> Hence I'd like to use a specific table for this purpose
<lotuspsychje> testpil0t: this channel is bit more active on US wakeup, so re-ask if you see movement :p
<testpil0t> Hehe, okies. I will :]
<lotuspsychje> testpil0t: im not really familliar with netplan myself, but ive seen guides on the yaml file to add routes
<cim209> so livepatch is setup on snap, do i need to configure it or is it set it and forget it
<lotuspsychje> !livepatch
<ubottu> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<testpil0t> ya, specific routes work without problems. But i have problems adding the link-local routes that come via router advertisements. As (at least) I cannot predict them
<testpil0t> so i cannot add them to the routing policy
<cim209> lotuspsychje: so...no?
<lotuspsychje> cim209: livepatch needs an account setting up
<cim209> lotuspsychje: i already have it set up
<cim209> on 3 servers
<cim209> i was asking if there's any further intervention
<lotuspsychje> cim209: not sure if a reboot is needed after first setup on server
<lotuspsychje> cim209: but normally, if setup right, you should be able to check kernels right?
<cim209> i've kinda just let it do its thing since last year after installing
<cim209> i've been checking on it
<cim209> it's normally saying     patchState: nothing-to-apply
<cim209> idk if it's working properly
<lotuspsychje> cim209: wich server version are you on?
<cim209> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> cim209: and your kernel version?
<cim209> 4.15.0-47-generic
<lotuspsychje> cim209: -48 is out, so that doesnt seem right
<cim209> oh i haven't updated yet
<cim209> 18 pending updates
<lotuspsychje> kk
<cim209> *** System restart required ***
<cim209> could be that too
<lotuspsychje> cim209: you could try right now, isnt livepatch suppose to apply new kernel without a reboot
<cim209> lotuspsychje: i think it's only for "critical" patches
<cim209> "critical" security patches
<lotuspsychje> well new kernel is kinda critical no?
<cim209> "addressing the highest and most critical security vulnerabilities, without requiring a reboot in order to take effect"
<cim209> a general kernel release could just be enhancements/performance updates
<cim209> yeah it just hot patches security kernel updates
<cim209> which i'm fine with
<cim209> it's been 18 days since last reboot, why do i need to reboot in such a short time?
<andol> cim209: Whatever you need to a reboot or not based on a particular new kernel version is a decision only you can make. Yet, ideally you will want to have a setup where a server reboot isn't that big of a deal, and something you can do just to be on the safe side.
#ubuntu-server 2019-04-28
<hydrian> Ello all
<hydrian> got an odd issue.
<hydrian> My 16.04.6 server is not applying / keeping my changes to my sysctl parameters I'm setting.
<hydrian> I'm trying to disable the netfilter filtering across bridges becuase it mucking up my KVM VMs.
<tomreyn> hydrian: so how are you configuring them?
<hydrian> tried making a /etc/sysctl.d/60-kvm.conf file
<hydrian> After a reboot they didn't apply. I then added them to /etc/sysctl.conf and reboot. Same issue.
<hydrian> If I set them manually, they seem to work.
<hydrian> My thought is that a service may be changing them.
<hydrian> The odd thing is that this issue came out of no where. My kvm setup had been working find for months. Then I rebooted yesterday and it stared having this issue.
<hydrian> None of my guest VM can get any networking what-so-ever
<hydrian> The ubuntu host is fine.
<hydrian> After some research it seems that the issue is the default behaviour of NetFilter is to block all non-explicitly allowed bridge traffic.
<tomreyn> which configurations do you have on the file then?
<tomreyn> if you're saying a softwares' behaviour changed as part of an in-release update in a way that is not a bugfix, then it should probably be reported as a bug
<tomreyn> (if this has not already been done by someone else)
<hydrian> I can't figure what the RCA of the sysctl changes not being applied / overwritten are so it a bit vague.
<hydrian> I was hoping somebody here may have had a similar issue / story.
<hydrian> So I can get a better diagnostics of this issue.
<tomreyn> it worked for me last time i tried in sysctl.d/
<tomreyn> check file ownership, permissions
<hydrian> I did. root:root:644
<tomreyn> maybe rgrep for the settings you applied there in /lib/systemd and /etc to get an idea of where else whey may be changed
<tomreyn> (keep in mind those settings can be formatted in diffferent ways)
<hydrian> I think it may be the ebtables service
<hydrian> nope...
<NotSoFastJames> is it possible that a breacher may of left a cron job on my server to disable all my defenses?
<Gerowen> NotSoFastJames: Anything is possible.  You can view cron jobs with crontab -l
<sveinse> Is snapd and lxcfs strictly needed for the health on a 18.04 server?
<sveinse> Not that they are spending lots of resources, but I generally don't like keeping unneeded services running
<foo> Well that's strange. Using screen. Opening new window. The buffer seems jacked on new screen windows... I have to run reset to get it to work properly. Not sure what kind of weird quirk would cause this.
<foo> I wonder if I hit a screen bug or something is borked, must be
<blackflow> sveinse: they're needed only if you intend to use them. If it helps, I'm running a bunch of servers in support of a web based saas, none of which use lxcfs or snaps.
<RoyK> foo: try tmux ;)
<sveinse> blackflow: do you disable them, or do you leave the server as vanilla as possible even thou you don't use it?
<blackflow> sveinse: I install from debootstrap (due to root on ZFS on LUKS) and so I don't even add those packages. In fact, I don't even add ubuntu-server, only ubuntu-minimal and whatever I explicitly need
<blackflow> and I'll continue debootstrapping even if the installer grows the ZFS functionality, there's too much bloat installed by default for the regular server installation.
<sveinse> blackflow: yeah. Its a tradeoff between sticking with standard ubuntu-server vs setting up your own from minimal.
<sveinse> I.e. I'm conflicted about it
<tomreyn> i think snapd is only really required for gnome on a desktop (no more in 19.04) and for livepatch on a server
<tomreyn> if it becomes mandatory on a sevrer, i'll switch to debian
<sveinse> tomreyn: it kinda is (that an lxcfs). You can disable it, but its a manual process from the default out of box ubuntu server
<blackflow> well there are snaps for server roles, like Postgres for example. I don't like that, as they auto-update at times out of my control.
<tomreyn> sveinse: i see. i don't use containers much.
<blackflow> tomreyn: or you think you don't :) that's the thing about "containers" on linux, it's such a broad term. for example I don't use docker, lxc, lxd or any of those tools. I do however use containerization facilities of systemd to confine services. The end result is the same, since the same kernel APIs are used - namespaces.
<lotuspsychje> docker had big breach
<tomreyn> blackflow: right, more precisely i should have said: i don't usually use container frameworks which, to date, rely on snapd.
<sveinse> (For those of you using ubuntu-server) how do you guys disable snapd?
<blackflow> sveinse: stop/disable the snapd.service? you can also just uninstall the `snapd` package
<faekjarz> Where can i find a list of keyboard shortcuts in order to send signals to processes in a terminal? (e.g.: Ctrl+c = SIGINT) …in particular, i want to motivate "ping" to produce a summary BUT without terminating.
<thefatma> Hey guys is there a way to check if my ubuntu is server or desktop ?
<thefatma> but a 100% way
<testpil0t> faekjarz,
<testpil0t> use "stty -a"
<testpil0t> stty -a | grep -oE '(intr|quit|susp) = [^;]+'
<faekjarz> testpil0t: that's it! Thanks! :)
<faekjarz> thefatma: dpkg --status ubuntu-server
<thefatma> faekjarz: but that can be installed on desktop version aswell no? so it's not that valid of a check
<faekjarz> well, it's a package (Section: metapackages) and default behaviour seems to be that it's not automatically installed on desktops
<faekjarz> "lsb_release -a" doesn't include desktop / server
<faekjarz> thefatma: also, you could look for display managers / X servers …but similar situation here; those could be installed on a server as well.
<faekjarz> thefatma: maybe, you could also rephrase your question …or play with "dmidecode -t bios" or "...-t baseboard"
<testpil0t> but most likely, thee is no 100% way
<testpil0t> I dont see how there should be any.
<faekjarz> i agree
<faekjarz> just a funny thought: Supermicro makes RGB GAMING mobos now, so the "Manufacturer:" string from "dmidecode -t baseboard" wouldn't even be a sure-fire method any more ;D
